# Hamilton Hotties' Clubhouse!!



## PrincessD

I see clubhouses for other brands and products so I feel that MK should have clubhouses too =) So here I am starting a clubhouse for the gorgeous Hamilton bags for all of us, Hamilton twins, triplets, quadruplets... and so on!!

So all you ladies with the Hamilton!! Start posting pictures of your beautiful bags whether it's big, small or medium sized, ALL ARE WELCOME!!


----------



## PrincessD

I'll start with my Hamilton small messenger =)


----------



## ildera5

^^ SO cute and BTW, I LOVE your Keroppi


----------



## Mrs. Mac

adorable!!!!  I hope to join you SOON...I REALLY want the medium Mocha Hamilton.....that is if I am able to switch out of my true love....my Lily python!!!!  I have 2 new bags sitting here (one I used once and one I havent even taken the tags off yet) but I find I only want to use this Lily!!!!  So....if I decide I do not want the Mocha Hamilton b/c I cannot switch out of Lily right now, I will definitely be adding a Hamilton come spring to my collection.....but then I would get the vanilla!!!!  I LOVE the detail on the Hamilton...the lock and key is just gorgeous!!!!


----------



## PrincessD

^ I was debating between the black or vanilla one also, but knowing that I'm a messy person, it's not a good decision to settle for a vanilla! Can't wait for others to start posting their Hamiltons =)


----------



## Mrs. Mac

^^ MK vanilla is SUPER easy to take care of.....you spray it before using it with MK's rain and stain guard and then you can wipe it clean!!!  a co-worker of mine used hers nonstop all summer through hurricaines, etc....she even dropped it in a huge puddle in the middle of a rainstorm!!!! and it is spotless!!!!  MK Vanilla is GORGEOUS!!!!  But ALL of MK's bags are gorgeous regardless of the color!!!


----------



## muranogrl

I've already revealed mine but I'll join the Hamilton Hotties club! Here are my vanilla and luggage Hamiltons in large.


----------



## PrincessD

^ Yeah!! More Hamiltons =) I guess the tip to keeping the vanilla bag clean is to use the protection spray then!


----------



## Antonia

*I cannot wait to join this club...mine is coming sometime this week!!*


----------



## twochubbycheeks

ohh.. muranogrl's pics made me want one!!! LOL  

I hope to find my first MK Hamilton soon. 

..maybe I'll put it on my Christmas Wishlist!


----------



## M_Butterfly

twochubbycheeks said:


> ohh.. muranogrl's pics made me want one!!! LOL
> 
> I hope to find my first MK Hamilton soon.
> 
> ..maybe I'll put it on my Christmas Wishlist!


 

Same here!!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

^^ The mocha medium Hamilton is on the top of my wishlist!!!!!


----------



## asl_bebes

Totally in love with this bag ... saw the manager of the Michael Kors store here wearing this bag and she looked so amazing with it (it also helped that she was tall and skinny, a model I heard).  Hoping to join this club soon, I've been looking for a work bag and this one is perfect!


----------



## karmenzsofia

I love the black patent and the vanilla ones. Looking forward to more photos!


----------



## asl_bebes

Woohoo, totally in the club ... I just bought the N/S Hamilton in luggage with GHW and I am SOO in love! Brought it to work today and could not stop taking peeks at it when I was on the computer. LOL Here's my contribution ...
















Here's a iPhone pic of her at work today (I just couldn't resist, hehehe) ...


----------



## PrincessD

Congratulations asl_bebes she looks gorgeous with the ghw!!!! 

Keep those Hamilton's coming =D


----------



## asl_bebes

PrincessD said:


> Congratulations asl_bebes she looks gorgeous with the ghw!!!!
> 
> Keep those Hamilton's coming =D



Thanks *PrincessD*!


----------



## iluvmybags

Giving this thread a :bump: since I think we have some new Hamilton owners!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Hi!! I'm new to Michael Kors (I own a few random pieces here and there) but I've been eyeing the Vanilla Hamilton for a while! I saw it on Nordstrom.com but it got bad reviews  

A lot of people said the leather is really thin and cheaply made. How do you guys find the quality of the leather on these bags? 

Also...any chance this bag will be hitting the MK outlets anytime soon? Or if there is something similar at the outlets? Just wondering. 

Thanks and all you ladies look great modeling


----------



## GirlyGirl4

I am actually a LV girl, but I saw this bag on a PF member and fell in love. I tried it on at Nordstrom on Saturday, and wanted the black one but they were all sold out. I got online when I got home and found it on Bloomingdales site and I had 20% off so I couldn't resist. It's back ordered so I won't get it until January  But it will be well worth the wait. 

I do not think the leather is cheap at all! I actually thought the bag looked way more expensive than it actually is!


----------



## lucydee

Here is mine, Amethyst Hamilton Tote.


----------



## asl_bebes

JCinwrppingppr said:


> Hi!! I'm new to Michael Kors (I own a few random pieces here and there) but I've been eyeing the Vanilla Hamilton for a while! I saw it on Nordstrom.com but it got bad reviews
> 
> A lot of people said the leather is really thin and cheaply made. How do you guys find the quality of the leather on these bags?
> 
> Also...any chance this bag will be hitting the MK outlets anytime soon? Or if there is something similar at the outlets? Just wondering.
> 
> Thanks and all you ladies look great modeling


 
I can't speak for the leather on the vanilla Hamilton but I have one in luggage, the leather is fine. I use it for my work bag and I load that baby up ... my shoes, lunch bag, some paperwork, etc. The leather is still holding up and it looks fab. I have Balenciaga and Mulberry bags so in terms of leather, Balenciaga has thin leather in comparison to the Darwin leather on my Mulberrys ... so just because the leather is not very thick, it does not mean that it's cheaply made. I'm happy with my Hamilton, it's a gorgeous bag ... I would definitely recommend it! I bought mine at retail ($395CDN), that's how much I love it! LOL


----------



## asl_bebes

_*lucydee*_ - Looking good!


----------



## lucydee

asl_bebes said:


> _*lucydee*_ - Looking good!


 
Thank you asl_bebes, I love her so much that I keep staring at her


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

GirlyGirl4 said:


> I am actually a LV girl, but I saw this bag on a PF member and fell in love. I tried it on at Nordstrom on Saturday, and wanted the black one but they were all sold out. I got online when I got home and found it on Bloomingdales site and I had 20% off so I couldn't resist. It's back ordered so I won't get it until January  But it will be well worth the wait.
> 
> I do not think the leather is cheap at all! I actually thought the bag looked way more expensive than it actually is!





asl_bebes said:


> I can't speak for the leather on the vanilla Hamilton but I have one in luggage, the leather is fine. I use it for my work bag and I load that baby up ... my shoes, lunch bag, some paperwork, etc. The leather is still holding up and it looks fab. I have Balenciaga and Mulberry bags so in terms of leather, Balenciaga has thin leather in comparison to the Darwin leather on my Mulberrys ... so just because the leather is not very thick, it does not mean that it's cheaply made. I'm happy with my Hamilton, it's a gorgeous bag ... I would definitely recommend it! I bought mine at retail ($395CDN), that's how much I love it! LOL




Thanks for the input guys. Hopefully will get my hands on this bag this holiday season!


----------



## michelle4444

Macys has 25% off and free shipping! I just bought another Hamilton  I love this bag!!


----------



## michelle4444

Lucy- I LOVE THAT COLOR!! Omg, it is so gorgeous!


----------



## sneezz




----------



## lucydee

sneezz said:


>


 
Oh this one is so pretty too!  I Love it!


----------



## sneezz

Thanks lucydee, it is my first MK bag. 

I love the pop of color that your hamilton adds to your outfit.   Did you see the pretty blue one too?  I think it's indigo?


----------



## PrincessD

I'm loving it sneezz!!!!


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Snake Dog 

(click to enlarge)


----------



## sneezz

PrincessD said:


> I'm loving it sneezz!!!!



Thanks. 



BEBEPURSE said:


> Snake Dog
> 
> (click to enlarge)



 that is gorgeous!


----------



## lucydee

sneezz said:


> Thanks lucydee, it is my first MK bag.
> 
> I love the pop of color that your hamilton adds to your outfit.  Did you see the pretty blue one too? I think it's indigo?


 
Yes, the Indigo is beautiful too!  I wish I could own one in every color


----------



## lucydee

BEBEPURSE said:


> Snake Dog
> 
> (click to enlarge)


 
I'm loving this one!  Very Beautiful!  I love your dog too, very cute


----------



## mfitzsimmons87




----------



## mfitzsimmons87




----------



## sneezz

Lovely quilted hamiltons mfitzsimmons87!  Are they the same one?  I can't tell if the second one is a gunmetal color or just the black with flash.


----------



## mfitzsimmons87

the second one is gunmetal! its my favorite its so beautiful and the lteaher is really soft


----------



## sneezz

Haha I should've checked your reveal thread...duh!  It is a beauty.


----------



## lucydee

mfitzsimmons, OMG Your Quilted Hamilton is so Stunning!  This is so Beautiful I can't stop looking at it.  You look very beautiful with her.  Congrats on finding such a Stunning Bag


----------



## michelle4444

I bought black and then returned it for this one...  I couldn't resist!! But I might go back and purchase the black one


----------



## lucydee

michelle4444 said:


> I bought black and then returned it for this one... I couldn't resist!! But I might go back and purchase the black one


OMG, Michelle I love it!
Is that Gold Hardware I see on this bag?  It is Beautiful, I really love it!
Congrats it looks beautiful on you!


----------



## sneezz

OMG is that the indigo one?  It's gorgeous!


----------



## michelle4444

Yes! It's indigo with the gold hardware. I got it from Dillards. I just walked in to see if they had it in the luggage color and I couldn't believe I found this color with the gold!


----------



## ByMoonlight

My new Mocha Hamilton!


----------



## dodobird

bymoonlight said:


> my new mocha hamilton!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous...Enjoy your new Handbag!  Wear it in the best of health!


----------



## piosavsfan

Large tote in aubergine! Bought it today on sale for $208!! It's my first MK purse and I really, really also want one in light purple but can't find it anywhere!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## liz 1

Hi Girls.  My first time posting on this thread.  I am dying for an EXTRA LARGE LUGGAGE HAMILTON.  I have tried online and called more stores then I can count.  Any leads would be so appreciated!!!

thanks much!!


----------



## beantownSugar

*picture not working!* will come back when I get it to work


----------



## Mrs. Mac

I'm in the club!!!!  Medium Hamilton satchel in mocha (looks like chocolate!!!!!)  See my thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/my-mocha-hamilton-here-she-my-mk-sag-655625.html

This bag is absolutey perfect.....style and comfort!!! I'm IN LOVE!!!!!


----------



## PrincessD

Beautiful Hamiltons ladies!!!! I love this bag so much!!! I'm always happy to walk by a MK store and still see this bag on display =)


----------



## lov

My  Hamilton triplets

Luggage w/Silver
Red w/ Silver
Black w/ Gold


----------



## gladiola1167

lov said:


> My  Hamilton triplets
> 
> Luggage w/Silver
> Red w/ Silver
> Black w/ Gold


All three of those bags are awesome! Congrats and enjoy them! I myself purchased the black w/silver hardware while Macy's is having their F&F sale. Then...I couldn't resist and went back and purchased the luggage color w/silver hardware as well. I don't know what it is about these bags but they are so pretty and the leather is so nice as well. I know I most likely won't use the luggage color until fall, but tonight I pulled it out of the dust bag just to look at it! Pathetic I know!


----------



## lov

gladiola1167 said:


> All three of those bags are awesome! Congrats and enjoy them! I myself purchased the black w/silver hardware while Macy's is having their F&F sale. Then...I couldn't resist and went back and purchased the luggage color w/silver hardware as well. I don't know what it is about these bags but they are so pretty and the leather is so nice as well. I know I most likely won't use the luggage color until fall, but tonight I pulled it out of the dust bag just to look at it! Pathetic I know!




Thank you so much and congrats on yours too!!
And no its not pathetic, I do the same thing, lol


----------



## AutumnJade

My orange beauty!!


----------



## lov

Its beautiful!!! 




AutumnJade said:


> My orange beauty!!


----------



## lov

Are the orange and Luggage almost the same color?


----------



## McKinney80

Love the color!



AutumnJade said:


> My orange beauty!!


----------



## AutumnJade

I wouldn't say almost the same but it's a very neutral orange if that makes sense. It's definitely a bag you can make work with most anything. I think I might actually prefer it to the luggage; it's neutral but still provides a little pop of color. I think the tangerine is quite a bit brighter.


----------



## lov

AutumnJade said:


> I wouldn't say almost the same but it's a very neutral orange if that makes sense. It's definitely a bag you can make work with most anything. I think I might actually prefer it to the luggage; it's neutral but still provides a little pop of color. I think the tangerine is quite a bit brighter.



cool! I havent seen it in person but would love too!
Congrats again!


----------



## AutumnJade

Thanks!
I just can't get over how much this bag holds! Plus I think it looks super classy; I need more colors, lol.


----------



## lvsforme

My large orange n/s Hamilton tote


----------



## lov

AutumnJade said:


> Thanks!
> I just can't get over how much this bag holds! Plus I think it looks super classy; I need more colors, lol.



Get the red!!!


----------



## AutumnJade

I would LOVE to have the red!!! I really like the green too, lol.


----------



## mga13

My Python Embossed Hamilton Tote, I think it's the large one:


----------



## platinum_girly

My E/W Hamilton tote in navy with GHW:


----------



## Ghost55

Hamilton East West in Cement (the color is a mouse/gray/beige)
In it I can fit:
LV Pomm Zippy Vernis Wallet
Robins Egg blue Agenda
LV Violette Make-up Trousse Vernis
Coach Teal Pill case
LV Beige Ludlow Vernis
LV Amarante Key holder Vernis
Coach Sunglass case
Dior Blotters

I also have more in the 3 inside pockets~ I can also fit my travel umbrella as well.


----------



## gladiola1167

Ghost55 said:


> Hamilton East West in Cement (the color is a mouse/gray/beige)
> In it I can fit:
> LV Pomm Zippy Vernis Wallet
> Robins Egg blue Agenda
> LV Violette Make-up Trousse Vernis
> Coach Teal Pill case
> LV Beige Ludlow Vernis
> LV Amarante Key holder Vernis
> Coach Sunglass case
> Dior Blotters
> 
> I also have more in the 3 inside pockets~ I can also fit my travel umbrella as well.


Very pretty bag, love the Cement color. It seems like a color that would go with just about anything!


----------



## dollface53

I just got a Hamilton N/S tote in black today, it was slightly used but in perfect condition. I notice though that when I put my stuff in, it doesn't stand straight up, it sort of slouches down into itself I guess from the weight of that padlock. Any suggestions on how to make it stand straight up, all these photos  the bags seem to be more rigid. thanks


----------



## lov

dollface53 said:


> I just got a Hamilton N/S tote in black today, it was slightly used but in perfect condition. I notice though that when I put my stuff in, it doesn't stand straight up, it sort of slouches down into itself I guess from the weight of that padlock. Any suggestions on how to make it stand straight up, all these photos  the bags seem to be more rigid. thanks



Thats because the pictures are of the bags when they are new. Once they are used they will slouch. Thats how hamiltons totes are. 
I absolutely love My hamiltons, slouch and all.


----------



## dollface53

lov said:


> Thats because the pictures are of the bags when they are new. Once they are used they will slouch. Thats how hamiltons totes are.
> I absolutely love My hamiltons, slouch and all.



Thank you for replying so quickly. Well I feel better then, it is a gorgeous bag. I read on another thread here, about sagging Hamiltons, and one gal recommended the Pursefection Purse Organizer from QVC in large, she said it filled out her Hamilton and gave it a lot of structure. So I ordered one of those yesterday. They are on sale for $22.


----------



## Ghost55

gladiola1167 said:


> Very pretty bag, love the Cement color. It seems like a color that would go with just about anything!



Thanks so much! When I was researching this bag, I fell in love with the cement color. I adore greyish/beige bags that can go with just about anything. problem was...finding one as the color has been discontinued. I was able to find one for sale and instantly loved the color.


----------



## kings_20

^^
I seriously love the cement Hamilton.  Perfect neutral IMO.  Congrats!


----------



## terebina786

I've been back and forth on the Hamilton and I'm wondering if the luggage north-south tote comes with gold hardware? Also, can the handles fit over the shoulder?


----------



## NatCoachLover

I just purchased a E/W Hamilton peanut online! Now I'm starting to experience some buyer's remorse as I have never actually seen this colour Hamilton in person. Have you ladies seen this bag in person before? If so, what's your opinion on it? I was originally looking to get an E/W Hamilton in luggage but the colour was a bit too dark for my wardrobe. 
It isn't the croc embossed one, it's the one featured in this picture I found online:
http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=...&ndsp=22&ved=1t:429,r:8,s:41&biw=1366&bih=667


----------



## lov

I like the peanut color (Reg. leather NOT embossed). It is a tad lighter than the luggage. 





NatCoachLover said:


> I just purchased a E/W Hamilton peanut online! Now I'm starting to experience some buyer's remorse as I have never actually seen this colour Hamilton in person. Have you ladies seen this bag in person before? If so, what's your opinion on it? I was originally looking to get an E/W Hamilton in luggage but the colour was a bit too dark for my wardrobe.
> It isn't the croc embossed one, it's the one featured in this picture I found online:
> http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=...&ndsp=22&ved=1t:429,r:8,s:41&biw=1366&bih=667


----------



## lov

NatCoachLover said:


> I just purchased a E/W Hamilton peanut online! Now I'm starting to experience some buyer's remorse as I have never actually seen this colour Hamilton in person. Have you ladies seen this bag in person before? If so, what's your opinion on it? I was originally looking to get an E/W Hamilton in luggage but the colour was a bit too dark for my wardrobe.
> It isn't the croc embossed one, it's the one featured in this picture I found online:
> http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=...&ndsp=22&ved=1t:429,r:8,s:41&biw=1366&bih=667




another color you may want to try is the cement. It is a lighter color but still in the brown family.


----------



## loveglam

terebina786 said:


> I've been back and forth on the Hamilton and I'm wondering if the luggage north-south tote comes with gold hardware? Also, can the handles fit over the shoulder?




The luggage color can come with gold hardware, but they are pretty hard to find as they sell out very quickly. I purchased my luggage with ghw at Macy's a month or so ago. You can keep checking to see if they get more in stock.

The top handles don't fit over my shoulder and I don't think they'd be comfortable to try. It does have a shoulder strap attached to the bag, which is pretty comfortable to use.


----------



## AutumnJade

I just scored this little cutie at TJ Maxx last night for $39. It will be perfect to carry the essentials when I go out for a night on the town! Hamilton Quilted Pouchette in Gunmetal!







I love the zip pull!


----------



## Ghost55

kings_20 said:


> ^^
> I seriously love the cement Hamilton.  Perfect neutral IMO.  Congrats!



Thanks so much


----------



## loverundercover

AutumnJade said:


> I just scored this little cutie at TJ Maxx last night for $39. It will be perfect to carry the essentials when I go out for a night on the town! Hamilton Quilted Pouchette in Gunmetal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the zip pull!



Lovely find and a great price too!


----------



## meandmyhandbag

MK hamilton hotties's clubmembers, Where is my MK lock and Key?  I thought I was buying the hamilton tote that you have all shown in this thread.  I saved the image in my mind Oh well, I am going to keep it anyway.  It's colbalt


----------



## AutumnJade

That color is TDF!! I  love it!


----------



## finer_woman

that's the factory version, it doesn't come with lock and key. i just bought one today in green (my first nk purchase) and actually prefer it to the retail version since I'm not a big fan of padlocks. cobalt and maybe red are next on my list.


----------



## meandmyhandbag

thank you AutumnJade. I'm actually, surprisingly, a little scared of this color.  And I "DO" bold colors, so I don't know what is it about this color that intimidates me so.


----------



## meandmyhandbag

Finer_Woman, thank you for answering my question.  I should have guessed that mine was the factory version.  This is my first MK purchase also.  I would love to see a picture of your green one.   How would you pair up or match the colbalt to or with an outfit?  This color has me scratching my head.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  





finer_woman said:


> that's the factory version, it doesn't come with lock and key. i just bought one today in green (my first nk purchase) and actually prefer it to the retail version since I'm not a big fan of padlocks. cobalt and maybe red are next on my list.


----------



## lov

Congrats! If the color is in real life as it is on my monitor then that is w gorgeous color!!!!





meandmyhandbag said:


> MK hamilton hotties's clubmembers, Where is my MK lock and Key? I thought I was buying the hamilton tote that you have all shown in this thread. I saved the image in my mind Oh well, I am going to keep it anyway. It's colbalt


----------



## finer_woman

meandmyhandbag said:


> Finer_Woman, thank you for answering my question.  I should have guessed that mine was the factory version.  This is my first MK purchase also.  I would love to see a picture of your green one.   How would you pair up or match the colbalt to or with an outfit?  This color has me scratching my head.



If you stay on the safe side, pair it with any neutrals, brown, tan, grey, black, black&white etc. If you take risks i'd say try pairing it with a saturated color like magenta or even a kelly green or amethyst for a big contrast and keep anything else you wear with the outfit neutral or within those two color families. HMMmm not sure about those last two colors now that I think about it but it could work. As you can see i've already thought out how i would wear cobalt if I had it lol. Hopefully soon.

As for pictures ill try to post some this weekend.


----------



## finer_woman

click on the pic, sorry i don't know how to make it big


----------



## goodshopper

How much did you pay at the outlets for your Hamiltons and which outlets did you get them at?


----------



## PickyCoachLover

New here...do all MK outlets carry bags? I am used to Coach, and their "deletes" go to their outlets. Does the same thing happen with MK? I want a Hamilton myself, but I want the one with the lock.


----------



## crissy11

PickyCoachLover said:


> New here...do all MK outlets carry bags? I am used to Coach, and their "deletes" go to their outlets. Does the same thing happen with MK? I want a Hamilton myself, but I want the one with the lock.


 
Hey PCL - from what I've seen the MK outlet is a very different experience from Coach. First of all I believe it's FINAL SALE. Some FP bags make it there, but much more scarce than Coach. I don't think any Hamiltons with the locks go there because those bags are soooooooo popular at the FP stores. There are bags made for the MK factory, but again, it's different than Coach. There isn't that much of a difference in the pricing from factory to FP (except for the collection bags which I don't think would ever be outlet bound). There also isn't much difference in the quality from factory to Michael by MK. It's kind of odd in a way. MK doesn't seem to differentiate much from FP to factory from what I've seen. I don't think he wants the factory bags to be considered inferior to his Michael line - so he makes them the same quality and prices them similarly.

As well from what I've seen the factory Hamiltons are a different size, actually I love the size of the factory Hamilton. It's in betweent the FP medium and large, it's awesome. I always buy the medium FP Hamiltons because the large is way too big for me, but the factory size one is perfect - I wish he made that size for FP!! But it just has the nameplate.


----------



## PickyCoachLover

crissy11 said:


> Hey PCL - from what I've seen the MK outlet is a very different experience from Coach. First of all I believe it's FINAL SALE. Some FP bags make it there, but much more scarce than Coach. I don't think any Hamiltons with the locks go there because those bags are soooooooo popular at the FP stores. There are bags made for the MK factory, but again, it's different than Coach. There isn't that much of a difference in the pricing from factory to FP (except for the collection bags which I don't think would ever be outlet bound). There also isn't much difference in the quality from factory to Michael by MK. It's kind of odd in a way. MK doesn't seem to differentiate much from FP to factory from what I've seen. I don't think he wants the factory bags to be considered inferior to his Michael line - so he makes them the same quality and prices them similarly.
> 
> As well from what I've seen the factory Hamiltons are a different size, actually I love the size of the factory Hamilton. It's in betweent the FP medium and large, it's awesome. I always buy the medium FP Hamiltons because the large is way too big for me, but the factory size one is perfect - I wish he made that size for FP!! But it just has the nameplate.


 
Oh, okay. I just wanted to check about the Hamiltons before I shell out the moolah for the Navy Satchel with gold HW I am wanting. You know me, I love satchels, and I saw the EW Satchel IRL at Dillards in black. Tried it on, petted it, and fell in love with its structure and shiny hardware.
I am giving up that Marine Hippie I wanted for this, and I know I will be much happier. 
Thanks a ton, doll!


----------



## crissy11

PickyCoachLover said:


> Oh, okay. I just wanted to check about the Hamiltons before I shell out the moolah for the Navy Satchel with gold HW I am wanting. You know me, I love satchels, and I saw the EW Satchel IRL at Dillards in black. Tried it on, petted it, and fell in love with its structure and shiny hardware.
> I am giving up that Marine Hippie I wanted for this, and I know I will be much happier.
> Thanks a ton, doll!



I have the navy with gold hardware and it's one of my favorites - the color combo is gorgeous - both the shades of navy and gold are beautiful.  

I was disappointed with the marine hippie when I saw it IRL - I thought the color was too dull and flat.


----------



## meandmyhandbag

your green is so sharp!  I can see you pairing it similarly to what you suggested for my cobalt.  It looks like the exact same leather.  It's very light in it's weight, too, isn't it? Let me know in a PM when/how you wear it, so I can copy lol!  Thanks for sharing.  I got mine from tjmaxx $169.99



finer_woman said:


> View attachment 1426737
> 
> click on the pic, sorry i don't know how to make it big


----------



## meandmyhandbag

tjmaxx $169.99



goodshopper said:


> How much did you pay at the outlets for your Hamiltons and which outlets did you get them at?


----------



## meandmyhandbag

thank you Lov! The color IS some-kind-of-wonderful!



lov said:


> Congrats! If the color is in real life as it is on my monitor then that is w gorgeous color!!!!


----------



## lov

PickyCoachLover said:


> Oh, okay. I just wanted to check about the Hamiltons before I shell out the moolah for the Navy Satchel with gold HW I am wanting. You know me, I love satchels, and I saw the EW Satchel IRL at Dillards in black. Tried it on, petted it, and fell in love with its structure and shiny hardware.
> I am giving up that Marine Hippie I wanted for this, and I know I will be much happier.
> Thanks a ton, doll!



Youll love the hamilton. I love all of mine. I also now want the navy with gold hardware like crissy. The combo is tdf


----------



## finer_woman

i paid around 250 at the outlet. i wasn't familiar with the style or if that was a good price, i just knew i had to have it. guess i'll be checking my tjmaxx for cobalt. i got it at the factory store in st. augustine fl. they also have them in the miami factory store


----------



## KayuuKathey

I love the deals at Marshalls and TJMaxx when they have it. My mother used to have one but gave it away.  At that time , I wasnt into bags and stuff like that. I am still not but just progressing slowly towards liking them.

At the Kors store, they had a mini Hamilton or a smaller version to it....I found it so cute. :0)


----------



## PickyCoachLover

Awe! A mini Hamilton? I bet it was adorable! 
I finally snagged a Navy Hamilton...should be here tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## Googleme

My Hamilton XL


----------



## lov

That is gorgeous! Congrats



Googleme said:


> My Hamilton XL


----------



## lov

Unfortunately for me the nearest tj maxx is almost an hour away. The marshalls near me only gets some of the other kors bags but no Hamiltons yet.


----------



## lov

I usually dont like animal print bags but this one is gorgeous!!!!





mga13 said:


> My Python Embossed Hamilton Tote, I think it's the large one:


----------



## lov

You rock this bag like nobody's business girl!! You and Crissy have me drooling over this bag. May add it to my collection





platinum_girly said:


> My E/W Hamilton tote in navy with GHW:


----------



## platinum_girly

lov said:


> You rock this bag like nobody's business girl!! You and Crissy have me drooling over this bag. May add it to my collection


 
Awww thankyou, you are so sweet. I definately recommend this bag, it is very sturdy and seems to be hard wearing


----------



## sandc

I just got a large black hamilton and a medium gunmetal hamilton.  Not sure if I'm going to keep the gunmetal one.  

The large is almost too big and the medium is almost too small.  I need to go home and try them on in the mirror, but I think I will have to keep the black one for sure. I love the Hamiltons and I strayed away for a while, but I keep coming back to them when shopping.  

WDYT? Gunmetal a yay or nay?


----------



## Googleme

Nay




sandc said:


> I just got a large black hamilton and a medium gunmetal hamilton.  Not sure if I'm going to keep the gunmetal one.
> 
> The large is almost too big and the medium is almost too small.  I need to go home and try them on in the mirror, but I think I will have to keep the black one for sure. I love the Hamiltons and I strayed away for a while, but I keep coming back to them when shopping.
> 
> WDYT? Gunmetal a yay or nay?


----------



## sandc

^^I think I agree.  I like the quilted, but I think I would like it better in flat black, red or vanilla.


----------



## nn21

Googleme said:


> My Hamilton XL



beautiful! which color is this?


----------



## lov

sandc said:


> I just got a large black hamilton and a medium gunmetal hamilton.  Not sure if I'm going to keep the gunmetal one.
> 
> The large is almost too big and the medium is almost too small.  I need to go home and try them on in the mirror, but I think I will have to keep the black one for sure. I love the Hamiltons and I strayed away for a while, but I keep coming back to them when shopping.
> 
> WDYT? Gunmetal a yay or nay?



Nay


----------



## sandc

My medium black Hamilton that I have been carrying everyday for a couple weeks now. I love this bag and I want it in other colors.


----------



## LUXE LAMBIE

Love it!!


----------



## PADLOCKS

Hi everyone, I was in Tampa, FL on Sunday and saw a LODEN NS & EW SHW hamilton @ Nordstrom-exclusive (looks like olive green) very nice; went to Macy's this morning saw CLARET NS & EW SHW hamilton (looks like a burgundy) nice; went to Lord & Taylor this afternoon saw DUST NS & EW SHW CROC (looks like cement color) very very nice; also a SLATE NS CROC @ only 15% discount - brand new colors. At Lord & Taylor they are having a $25% sale on some Hamiltons plus an additional 15% off on the RED, VANILLA with SHW & GHW, the Joan Bag in (peanut, red, black, vanilla).


----------



## gladiola1167

sandc said:


> I just got a large black hamilton and a medium gunmetal hamilton.  Not sure if I'm going to keep the gunmetal one.
> 
> The large is almost too big and the medium is almost too small.  I need to go home and try them on in the mirror, but I think I will have to keep the black one for sure. I love the Hamiltons and I strayed away for a while, but I keep coming back to them when shopping.
> 
> WDYT? Gunmetal a yay or nay?


I think the Gunmetal is very pretty! I am loving that color right now!


----------



## sandc

PADLOCKS said:


> Hi everyone, I was in Tampa, FL on Sunday and saw a LODEN NS & EW SHW hamilton @ Nordstrom-exclusive (looks like olive green) very nice; went to Macy's this morning saw CLARET NS & EW SHW hamilton (looks like a burgundy) nice; went to Lord & Taylor this afternoon saw *DUST NS & EW SHW CROC (looks like cement color*) very very nice; also a SLATE NS CROC @ only 15% discount - brand new colors. At Lord & Taylor they are having a $25% sale on some Hamiltons plus an additional 15% off on the RED, VANILLA with SHW & GHW, the Joan Bag in (peanut, red, black, vanilla).


 
Like the light grey cement color they have had in the past?


----------



## PADLOCKS

sandc said:


> Like the light grey cement color they have had in the past?


 Yes only this one is in croc, very beautiful.


----------



## sandc

^^ I will have to check that one out!  I have the slate croc int he large, but I really would rather have the medium e/w satchel. Maybe I will like that one as much as the slate since slate doesn't appear to be coming in the e/w style.


----------



## sandc

PADLOCKS said:


> Hi everyone, I was in Tampa, FL on Sunday and saw a LODEN NS & EW SHW hamilton @ Nordstrom-exclusive (looks like olive green) very nice; went to Macy's this morning saw CLARET NS & EW SHW hamilton (looks like a burgundy) nice; went to Lord & Taylor this afternoon saw DUST NS & EW SHW CROC (looks like cement color) very very nice; also a SLATE NS CROC @ only 15% discount - brand new colors. At Lord & Taylor they are having a $25% sale on some Hamiltons plus an additional 15% off on the RED, VANILLA with SHW & GHW, the Joan Bag in (peanut, red, black, vanilla).


 
Does the dusk look like this color irl?

http://www.michaelkors.com/store/ca...id=MK_GoogleBase&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=V0RRQ

I called Lord & Taylor and the woman said she had it and it was a beige/grey/taupe.  I wasn't sure what that meant?.


----------



## lov

Gloria from Modern family has the CUTEST Hamilton flap bag in Vanilla :
http://www.michaelkors.com/store/ca...DKORS%2BHHAMILTON%2BFLAP%26_requestid%3D15337.

http://www.michaelkors.com/store/ca...DKORS%2BHHAMILTON%2BFLAP%26_requestid%3D15337

It must be sold out no in vanilla but a couple of weeks ago they still had them on the site.
Ive seen in it a few episodes. If I could carry small bags I would totally get that. I just have too much stuff I feel I must have with me. My coach gathered zip wallet alone would fill that up. lol


----------



## PADLOCKS

sandc said:


> Does the dusk look like this color irl?
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/store/ca...id=MK_GoogleBase&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=V0RRQ
> 
> I called Lord & Taylor and the woman said she had it and it was a beige/grey/taupe.  I wasn't sure what that meant?.



This picture looks more like the peanut, the one that I saw was more greyish/cement; I will go to L & T on Tuesday to take a pic for you.


----------



## PADLOCKS

sandc said:


> Does the dusk look like this color irl?
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/store/ca...id=MK_GoogleBase&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=V0RRQ
> 
> I called Lord & Taylor and the woman said she had it and it was a beige/grey/taupe.  I wasn't sure what that meant?.


----------



## PADLOCKS

PADLOCKS said:


>



Top is Dusk 
Bottom is Slate


----------



## sandc

PADLOCKS said:


> Top is Dusk
> Bottom is Slate



Thank you!  They both look pretty.  I wish the slate came in the smaller size like the dusk though.  Thanks again for snapping that pic. Very helpful!


----------



## Irisbaglady

I was looking at the new Michael Kors Hamilton Medium totes on their website. Is the strap completely different from the large tote? It also looks removable. Has anyone seen these in person yet. I am contemplating getting the distressed Mocha in Medium and If the strap is removable that would be a plus.


----------



## sandc

Here is my current Hamilton collection.  Large slate croc, black, indigo & medium black.  I was thinking I might get rid of the medium one since I shouldn't need two black hamiltons, but then I thought it might be nice to have a smaller one sometimes. I enable myself! 

I was also tempted to return the Indigo when I first got it, but I thought a blue shade that isn't navy would be  nice spring/summer color. Too bad we are headed into fall.


----------



## Radmom413

Hi!

Newbie Michael Kors fan here......I want to join the Hamilton Hotties - I  the Hamilton!!!

Hoping you can help me out - Been a Coach girl for years but am expanding my horizons.

I like to be different, and in my town, EVERYONE has a Coach.



I am looking the Medium Hamilton Satchel.

In the modeling thread notice one poster is 5'2" and one of you 5'7" - and I can't remember everyone's names yet.......I like a good medium sized bag.  I am 5'2 and the Large Satchel would totally overwhelm me, but I am worried that the Medium may be too small.  It looks like a great size for me.......

Can anyone give me some good direction?


----------



## sandc

The last pic in the modeling thread is me with my medium hamilton. I'm 5'7.  I just switched to carrying the large.  With the regular leathers, they tend to break in and smoosh a bit, so I'm getting used to the large. But again, I'm 5'7.  I imagine the medium would work nice for you.

I have been known to fit my nook, wallet, brush, phone and 3 small rebecca minkoff pouches with random things in them into a medium Hamilton.  Maybe get one from somewhere you can return it if you don't like the size?   I love my Hamiltons though. I never went back to Coach once I switched to MK and RM.


----------



## Radmom413

Thanks so much for the quick response!
I was definitely going to purchase from somewhere I could return it to in case it wasn't the right size.  Macy's doesn't carry it, so may order from Zappo's or directly from MK - I love the purple.

I basically carry a slim kiss lock Vera Bradley wallet, a cosmetic bag, my iphone and probably with this bag would add another small cosmetic pouch for pens and other miscellaneous items, just to keep condensed.....I think it may be just the right size for me, but can't get my hands on a real one!


----------



## codegirl

Radmom413 said:


> Thanks so much for the quick response!
> I was definitely going to purchase from somewhere I could return it to in case it wasn't the right size. Macy's doesn't carry it, so may order from Zappo's or directly from MK - I love the purple.
> 
> I basically carry a slim kiss lock Vera Bradley wallet, a cosmetic bag, my iphone and probably with this bag would add another small cosmetic pouch for pens and other miscellaneous items, just to keep condensed.....I think it may be just the right size for me, but can't get my hands on a real one!


 
Do you have a Boston Store by you?  They have MK now.


----------



## Radmom413

I don't 
I figure I will order online and return if necessary.

ETA:  I see you are in WI too!  I have Younkers here, but haven't seen any MK there!


----------



## Takeshi

Hi all!

What sizes does the Hamilton come in? I was wondering is there a medium and a large? Because all I have browsed in stores are larges but in pictures I have seen a tiny bit smaller ones. Is it so? Or is there just the satchel and the large?


----------



## loogirl

Radmom413 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Newbie Michael Kors fan here......I want to join the Hamilton Hotties - I  the Hamilton!!!
> 
> Hoping you can help me out - Been a Coach girl for years but am expanding my horizons.
> 
> I like to be different, and in my town, EVERYONE has a Coach.
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking the Medium Hamilton Satchel.
> 
> In the modeling thread notice one poster is 5'2" and one of you 5'7" - and I can't remember everyone's names yet.......I like a good medium sized bag. I am 5'2 and the Large Satchel would totally overwhelm me, but I am worried that the Medium may be too small. It looks like a great size for me.......
> 
> Can anyone give me some good direction?


 
I'm only 5'2 and I have the large hamilton. It's not that oversized. I love it.


----------



## hydemomo

Can someone help me choose a color?
 I'm also trying to decide between Claret SHW and Luggage GHW. I'm getting the large one.
I think claret is beautiful and it looks even more expensive! But since I really like this tote I want to be able to use it all year round, and I'm worried that claret is more for just fall/winter. Can the claret be used during spring/summer time?
I also like the Luggage GHW but not as much as the claret. Should I get this color so I can use it year round? 
I'm only planning on getting one Hamilton tote.


----------



## kings_20

^^

In my opinion, a classic shade of red like claret can be used year round.  It's pretty much a neutral IMO.


----------



## Takeshi

May I join the club? I just bought this today:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Enchanted86

Today I went to Macy's to look at Hamilton Chain leather satchel. When I tried it on wearing the long strap the shorter handles would stick out which makes it look not good. Is it suppose to be like this? How can I prevent the shorter straps from sticking out like that?


----------



## debpie

Sounds simple but I just push them down.


----------



## TXGirlie

I need to join the club! I have MK Hamiltons in cement, peanut croc, black quilt, and distressed mocha!


----------



## PADLOCKS

TXGirlie said:


> I need to join the club! I have MK Hamiltons in cement, peanut croc, black quilt, and distressed mocha!



TXGirlie, when did you buy the cement Hamilton? can I see a pic.


----------



## TXGirlie

PADLOCKS said:


> TXGirlie, when did you buy the cement Hamilton? can I see a pic.


 
I got it awhile ago, cement isn't a new color. I haven't taken any pics yet, but there are some reveals of cement in the main MK subforum.


----------



## miss_sukanya

Seeing all these posts makes me want a hamilton in every color.
ahh a girl can dream


----------



## mkonings

I'm thinking about getting a black with silver lock hammy but I have a few questions....
1! Are there any styles that fit over your shoulder? 
2! Which ones end up slouching a bit? I like that they do!

Thanks!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

mkonings said:


> I'm thinking about getting a black with silver lock hammy but I have a few questions....
> 1! Are there any styles that fit over your shoulder?
> 2! Which ones end up slouching a bit? I like that they do!
> 
> Thanks!


The N/S Hamilton fits on my shoulder with the 2 handles and the bag is intended to "slouch" some.  I have a black Hamilton with silver hardware and it slouches beautifully.  It's really a fantastic bag!
The E/W Hamilton (the smaller Hamilton) is more structured and I'm pretty sure it doesn't slouch at all and the handles are shorter so they wouldn't fit on your shoulder.
Hope this helps.


----------



## mkonings

Crazy for Bags said:


> The N/S Hamilton fits on my shoulder with the 2 handles and the bag is intended to "slouch" some.  I have a black Hamilton with silver hardware and it slouches beautifully.  It's really a fantastic bag!
> The E/W Hamilton (the smaller Hamilton) is more structured and I'm pretty sure it doesn't slouch at all and the handles are shorter so they wouldn't fit on your shoulder.
> Hope this helps.



That helps! Except what does n/S stand for? Sorry I'm totally new to mk so I don't know anything! I definitely think I'm going to go with a big one though!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

mkonings said:


> That helps! Except what does n/S stand for? Sorry I'm totally new to mk so I don't know anything! I definitely think I'm going to go with a big one though!



North-south is the larger Hamilton.  It's taller than the east-west tote.


----------



## NANI1972

Ladies do the Croc Hamiltons keep their shape better than the regular leather ones? I bought a black N/S Hamilton yesterday and I loved it. It felt very structured in the store. I got it home put my belonging in it (kept all tags etc. on it) set it on my dresser and by the time I got up this morning it was slouching already! I know some ladies do not mind this but to me this bag bc of the style should maintain it's shape (just looks better to me this way). So I took it back to Macy's looked at the E/W tote but felt it was to small for me. Soooooo back to wondering do the crocs keep their shape better? lol
Thanks all!


----------



## PADLOCKS

I've notice the quilted N/S Hamiltons hold their shape better, they never sag. The E/W are ok too.


----------



## NANI1972

PADLOCKS said:


> I've notice the quilted N/S Hamiltons hold their shape better, they never sag. The E/W are ok too.



good to know, thanks for the info!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

NANI1972 said:


> Ladies do the Croc Hamiltons keep their shape better than the regular leather ones? I bought a black N/S Hamilton yesterday and I loved it. It felt very structured in the store. I got it home put my belonging in it (kept all tags etc. on it) set it on my dresser and by the time I got up this morning it was slouching already! I know some ladies do not mind this but to me this bag bc of the style should maintain it's shape (just looks better to me this way). So I took it back to Macy's looked at the E/W tote but felt it was to small for me. Soooooo back to wondering do the crocs keep their shape better? lol
> Thanks all!


 
I have a Croc Hamilton and it slouches.  I like the slouch look so I don't mind.  Sorry it may not be the bag for you.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN




----------



## ranis37

Luggage hamiltons are the best!!! A color for the whole year round!!!


----------



## codegirl

PADLOCKS said:


> I've notice the quilted N/S Hamiltons hold their shape better, they never sag. The E/W are ok too.


 
^ Agreed.  I've got 3 of the quilted Large N/S Hamiltons and they've held their shape great and so much better than my regular leather one.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Has anyone seen the Black Satchel with Gold Hardware at Bloomies? I'm hoping to get one soon, but would like a discount (Bloomies has their F+F going on soon). I've only seen this combo at Macy's...


----------



## missaudrie

GingerSnap527 said:


> Has anyone seen the Black Satchel with Gold Hardware at Bloomies? I'm hoping to get one soon, but would like a discount (Bloomies has their F+F going on soon). I've only seen this combo at Macy's...



Macy's is also having their F&F at the end of the month


----------



## pastrygirl

missaudrie said:


> Macy's is also having their F&F at the end of the month


Not sure if this is common knowledge, but the handbag salesperson at Macy's told me you can go in on the 12th and get a 20% coupon to pre-order for the F&F sale. Then you can pick up on the 30th, which is the actual sale date.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

All these bags are gorgeous


----------



## Gurzzy

Quick question, is the longer chain strap detachable at all?


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Gurzzy said:


> Quick question, is the longer chain strap detachable at all?


 
The strap is not detachable.


----------



## GingerSnap527

I did it! I pre-sold my Black/Gold Hardware Satchel at Macy's today.

I'll be a member of the clubhouse on November 30th when I pick up my new bag!!!


----------



## traunit

Hi! I'm not sure if this post is allowed? But I was wondering how many sizes the Hamilton comes in? I have only seen the satchel and the large? I really want one but the satchel seems to small and the large too big. Does anyone have side by side comparison pics? Thanks so much!


----------



## lov

traunit said:


> Hi! I'm not sure if this post is allowed? But I was wondering how many sizes the Hamilton comes in? I have only seen the satchel and the large? I really want one but the satchel seems to small and the large too big. Does anyone have side by side comparison pics? Thanks so much!


Take a look at this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/loving-my-hamilton-locks-692981.html


----------



## missaudrie

Tip: For those of you who don't like your large hamilton floppy and saggy, get a purse organizer such as the Purse to Go in the jumbo or extra jumbo size. It should help tons!


----------



## BeginnerBagLove

Say hello to my starter bag! Just got her for the Macy*s f&f sale and I'm so happy with my jpurchase! I thought the leather would be much stiffer starting off but it's nice and slouchy already. Can't wait to see how sjhe looks after a few months of wear...


----------



## DamierNyGirl

a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/392676_2355540212304_1364160081_32152583_1519817539_n.jpg

just got this lovely beauty for my 24th birthday. i cannot believe how perfect this bag! i have so many useable pockets, and it sits perfectly on my arm!

my picture won't work =( its the large red hamilton satchel =D


----------



## Crazy for Bags

DamierNyGirl said:


> a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/392676_2355540212304_1364160081_32152583_1519817539_n.jpg
> 
> just got this lovely beauty for my 24th birthday. i cannot believe how perfect this bag! i have so many useable pockets, and it sits perfectly on my arm!
> 
> my picture won't work =( its the large red hamilton satchel =D


Yum!!!!  Is it the Red Hamilton with the gold hardware?  I absolutely love that one!!!  You are going to love the large Hamilton.  I now have 3 (which I've never done - having multiples of the same bag) and they are my "go to" bags!  Enjoy and Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## JennyErin

I just bought this beauty on Friday, I was checking out the sale table at Holt and there she was, at first I passed but she was all I could think about at work, so I had to go back and get her!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

JennyErin said:


> I just bought this beauty on Friday, I was checking out the sale table at Holt and there she was, at first I passed but she was all I could think about at work, so I had to go back and get her!



she's gorgeous


----------



## PickyCoachLover

I can join now...YAY! I tried the Navy with GHW, but it was too...serious for me. LOL! So I got the new Electric Pink and I love it!

Here is a pic.


----------



## Crazy for Bags

PickyCoachLover said:


> I can join now...YAY! I tried the Navy with GHW, but it was too...serious for me. LOL! So I got the new Electric Pink and I love it!
> 
> Here is a pic.


Absolutely love it.  I think it is a great shade of pink!  Enjoy!


----------



## GingerSnap527

PickyCoachLover said:


> I can join now...YAY! I tried the Navy with GHW, but it was too...serious for me. LOL! So I got the new Electric Pink and I love it!
> 
> Here is a pic.


 

Oooh, keyfob twins!


----------



## winnie86

can i join the club too? i got this for christmas  my first (bold) color bag!

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...1131694240_17908776_35574698_1538292529_n.jpg


----------



## SoulSistah

May I join? Fedex dropped off my new baby today . my post XMAS Gift to myself.


----------



## LVLadyLover

SoulSistah said:


> May I join? Fedex dropped off my new baby today . my post XMAS Gift to myself.



OMG.......love this Hamilton purse! So gorgeous congrats!


----------



## Googleme

I'm back with another Hammy! I found this for on CLEARANCE at Dillards today!!


----------



## PickyCoachLover

Beautiful!


----------



## labelwhore04

I'm so excited! Bought an MK hamilton today! I'll post pics in a bit..


----------



## 59th_street

Here are my two Hamiltons! I've had the black one since August and it has quickly become one of my favorite bags ever. It's perfect for both smart outfits and casual t-shirt and jeans combos. I purchased the extra-large version right before Christmas and I am still a bit confused about it. It's so big! But it's so convenient for traveling and I travel a lot between two cities because of my studies so I'm pretty sure I'm gonna keep it.


----------



## Googleme

59th_street said:


> Here are my two Hamiltons! I've had the black one since August and it has quickly become one of my favorite bags ever. It's perfect for both smart outfits and casual t-shirt and jeans combos. I purchased the extra-large version right before Christmas and I am still a bit confused about it. It's so big! But it's so convenient for traveling and I travel a lot between two cities because of my studies so I'm pretty sure I'm gonna keep it.


Where did you get your XL? I have been looking for another XL, but I cant find them anywhere AND you have gold hardware!! Please share!! LOL Thanks


----------



## 59th_street

Googleme said:


> Where did you get your XL? I have been looking for another XL, but I cant find them anywhere AND you have gold hardware!! Please share!! LOL Thanks



It was on sale at my-wardrobe.com, but unfortunately I bought the last one  Good luck with finding one, they seem to be hard to find.


----------



## Googleme

59th_street said:


> It was on sale at my-wardrobe.com, but unfortunately I bought the last one  Good luck with finding one, they seem to be hard to find.


I guess I should be thankful for the XL that i own because they are really hard to come by. lol  Thanks


----------



## 59th_street

Googleme said:


> I guess I should be thankful for the XL that i own because they are really hard to come by. lol  Thanks



What color is your XL? I was actually pretty close to returning mine because I was so overwhelmed by the size after being used to my other Hamilton tote (which I guess is the Large version?). But after realizing that this might be one of the last chances to get one (and on sale, too!) I decided to keep it.


----------



## Googleme

I have it in luggage. Its pictured in my avi and its by far my favorite bag!! I LOVE IT!! I want another in black with gold hardware, but thats just wishful thinking. lol 



59th_street said:


> What color is your XL? I was actually pretty close to returning mine because I was so overwhelmed by the size after being used to my other Hamilton tote (which I guess is the Large version?). But after realizing that this might be one of the last chances to get one (and on sale, too!) I decided to keep it.


----------



## SoulSistah

LVLadyLover said:


> OMG.......love this Hamilton purse! So gorgeous congrats!




Thanks


----------



## labelwhore04

~~My new Hamilton in Luggage w/ gold hardware!!!!~~


----------



## LVLadyLover

labelwhore04 said:


> ~~My new Hamilton in Luggage w/ gold hardware!!!!~~



Love your new MK Hamilton! Congrats, we are bag twins!


----------



## LVLadyLover

http://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l620/canadianeh213/MichaelKors001.jpg

Woo-hoo! So glad i'm in the Hamilton Hottie Club! Please see my collection of MK handbags thus far!


----------



## anhimals

PLEASE HELP! I put the key inside my lock of my Hamilton and now the key won't come out! Can one of you lovely ladies help with my predicament PLEASE? I just bought it today too! My stupid curious mind! I am so sad the key won't come out!! AHHHH :'(


----------



## Esquared72

Here are some pics of my new Luggage Hamilton with silver hardware.  It was a Christmas present from my DH.  It has developed quite a bit of slouch in the week I've been using it, which I love!  I'm a big fan of some soft smoosh and the leather is TDF on this bag.  That said, it still holds its shape well in that she stands up with no problems, so it's a great mix of structure and slouch - not a combination that's very easy to find!  I'm a Hamilton convert - I need some more colors...would love to grab a red one!


----------



## missaudrie

^Gorgeous! While I think the luggage color looks good w/GHW I like it more w/SHW for some reason. Also definitely go for the red -it's stunning! I'm lusting after one too


----------



## purpleaddict

I'm want the purple hamilton so bad!! Anyone know where I can get one??


----------



## asl_bebes

asl_bebes said:


> Woohoo, totally in the club ... I just bought the N/S Hamilton in luggage with GHW and I am SOO in love! Brought it to work today and could not stop taking peeks at it when I was on the computer. LOL Here's my contribution ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a iPhone pic of her at work today (I just couldn't resist, hehehe) ...



Just adding pics of my black and gunmetal Hamiltons that I picked up in 2011 ... definitely want to pick up some new colors in 2012!


----------



## glamorioustasha

asl_bebes said:


> Just adding pics of my black and gunmetal Hamiltons that I picked up in 2011 ... definitely want to pick up some new colors in 2012!



Do you find the black leather stiff ?


----------



## purpleaddict

it's a bit stiff, but it will start slouching as you use it.


----------



## asl_bebes

glamorioustasha said:


> Do you find the black leather stiff ?



This is an older pic of when I first got the black one but I can definitely say that it is now very slouchy ... it doesn't stand up like that anymore.  I use my Hamiltons for work so I really load them up, I like them better when they are broken in and slouchy.


----------



## No Cute

Popping in with a question.  Do all the Hamiltons start to slouch?  I like the satchel a lot, but I want it to stay structured.  Will it slouch and I should just stop drooling and move on in the search for a black bag?


----------



## GingerSnap527

I have the satchel and haven't really noticed much slouching (which is fine by me because I bought it for the structured look).

Love my Hamilton!


----------



## No Cute

GingerSnap527 said:


> I have the satchel and haven't really noticed much slouching (which is fine by me because I bought it for the structured look).
> 
> Love my Hamilton!



Thank you.  I bought it in purple and then returned it thinking it looked great in black.  Haven't done it, thought, as budget shifted yet again.


----------



## ashleyroe

you know, the more i look at this bag. the more it's growing on me.

i better stay outta here! just what i need, another item on my wish list!


----------



## FreshLilies

Hehe


----------



## diana27arvi

Awh it's so adorable!!! I don't think I've ever seen a mini. It's a cutie!!!




PrincessD said:


> I'll start with my Hamilton small messenger =)


----------



## asl_bebes

FreshLilies said:


> Hehe



OMG ... that is too stunning!  I so want but DH will be so mad!  LOL


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Black and White


----------



## Fallen_Star

i'm loving the gold hardware/luggage combo! 



labelwhore04 said:


> ~~My new Hamilton in Luggage w/ gold hardware!!!!~~


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

I am in.....

My large Grey Slate Croc Embossed Hamilton with me at work.....I  her!


----------



## chocofrapp

Using_Daddys_$$ said:


> I am in.....
> 
> My large Grey Slate Croc Embossed Hamilton with me at work.....I  her!



I have that one in medium size. Scored a deal for around $195 at tj maxx.


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

chocofrapp said:


> I have that one in medium size. Scored a deal for around $195 at tj maxx.




 Enjoy her!!!!!


----------



## Daniisaddicted

I'm drooling from looking at all of y'all's pictures. I just ordered my first Hamilton (vanilla with gold hardware) and I can't wait for it to come in!


----------



## Daniisaddicted

Yay! Mine came in today and it's love! 









Not sure why there are two, and one is sideways??


----------



## aagh

liz 1 said:


> Hi Girls.  My first time posting on this thread.  I am dying for an EXTRA LARGE LUGGAGE HAMILTON.  I have tried online and called more stores then I can count.  Any leads would be so appreciated!!!
> 
> thanks much!!


got my lg luggage hamilton (perfect condition) off of craigslist... i just traded her mk for a coach baby bag that i had...quick, easy, wonderful trade!


----------



## KimmyAnne

My Hamilton finally came home with me today! Nothing special, it's a Luggage Large N/S with silver hardware.  But it's a Hamilton!  I love how they look.  I have some books in it right now, hoping to speed up the slouching process LOL.


----------



## ilovekitty

HI!! I am considering buying this bag in black gold in the medium i cant wait!
I WAS WONDERING CAN ANYONE TAKE A PIC OF THE BAG WITHOUT THE LOCK..?? PLEASE
I WANT TO SEE WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE WITHOUT IT..


----------



## tatertot

My third Hamilton arrived yesterday in the Electric Pink Ostrich from Macy's and I love, love, love it with the gold hardware! I loaded her up right away and snapped a few pics:shame: Pics with and without flash


----------



## KimmyAnne

ilovekitty said:


> HI!! I am considering buying this bag in black gold in the medium i cant wait!
> I WAS WONDERING CAN ANYONE TAKE A PIC OF THE BAG WITHOUT THE LOCK..?? PLEASE
> I WANT TO SEE WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE WITHOUT IT..



You can take the lock off, but it's sort of impractical to do so because then the flaps flop around.  






If you don't like the locks but still like the shape of the Hamilton, you could check out the Outlet version of the bag; it doesn't have a lock. Instead it has a Michael Kors logo plaque on the front. I like the leather that is used on the Outlet version better myself.  If you look back at post 205 in this thread, you'll see DP PURSE FAN has posted a pic of 2 Hamiltons that are the Outlet version. You can get these at MK Outlets, or some TJ Maxx's.

Hope that helps


----------



## ilovekitty

KimmyAnne said:


> You can take the lock off, but it's sort of impractical to do so because then the flaps flop around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't like the locks but still like the shape of the Hamilton, you could check out the Outlet version of the bag; it doesn't have a lock. Instead it has a Michael Kors logo plaque on the front. I like the leather that is used on the Outlet version better myself. If you look back at post 205 in this thread, you'll see DP PURSE FAN has posted a pic of 2 Hamiltons that are the Outlet version. You can get these at MK Outlets, or some TJ Maxx's.
> 
> Hope that helps


 
wow thank you so much!! 
This was exactly what i wanted to see.Your right it doesn't look right.
THANKS!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

tatertot said:


> My third Hamilton arrived yesterday in the Electric Pink Ostrich from Macy's and I love, love, love it with the gold hardware! I loaded her up right away and snapped a few pics:shame: Pics with and without flash



just gorgeous


----------



## tatertot

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> just gorgeous



 Thank you so much, I was so happy when I pulled her from the box


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

tatertot said:


> Thank you so much, I was so happy when I pulled her from the box



I want to get the small one, maybe in a month, I have been buying to many nail polishes


----------



## MJDaisy

me modeling my hamilton with rosegold hardware this morning! also have on my MK large runway watch in gold.


----------



## indi3r4

^^i LOVE the rose gold! My local store already sold out. 
I'm ready for my first hamilton  and debating between black with rose gold hw or black rock and roll with gunmetal hw.. which one should i get ladies?


----------



## MJDaisy

indi3r4 said:


> ^^i LOVE the rose gold! My local store already sold out.
> I'm ready for my first hamilton  and debating between black with rose gold hw or black rock and roll with gunmetal hw.. which one should i get ladies?



rose gold


----------



## indi3r4

MJDaisy said:


> rose gold



i'm leaning towards that too  we'll be bag twins! i'm gonna stop by at the boutique tomorrow and see if they can find me one.. i was gonna get the rock&roll from Macys but they're sold out.


----------



## motherclucker

Just got my first Hamilton today! It's a large mocha distressed and it's so soft and smells amazing. Here are a couple pics of it, as you can see one of my cats loves it too. He's funny he loves my more expensive bags and shoes and my fur coats but he doesn't go anywhere near anything faux.


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

motherclucker said:


> Just got my first Hamilton today! It's a large mocha distressed and it's so soft and smells amazing. Here are a couple pics of it, as you can see one of my cats loves it too. He's funny he loves my more expensive bags and shoes and my fur coats but he doesn't go anywhere near anything faux.




You and kitty boy have great taste! That bag with silver hardware is my next MK purchase. I am  looking at yours enjoy her!


----------



## 05_sincere

My newest Hamilton arrived this week


----------



## Flip88

motherclucker said:
			
		

> Just got my first Hamilton today! It's a large mocha distressed and it's so soft and smells amazing. Here are a couple pics of it, as you can see one of my cats loves it too. He's funny he loves my more expensive bags and shoes and my fur coats but he doesn't go anywhere near anything faux.



Love the bag and your little cutie who obviously appreciates lifrs finer things


----------



## KimmyAnne

05_sincere said:


> My newest Hamilton arrived this week




Ohhh!  A red grommet.  You're so lucky


----------



## indi3r4

05_sincere said:


> My newest Hamilton arrived this week



I'm so tempted by this! How much did you get them for if you don't mind me asking? I wonder if the rock and roll hamilton making it's way to outlet as well


----------



## beth001

Of course kitty goes for the good stuff -- it has the right smell!  Beautiful bag -- I saw it IRL in my retail store recently and it is VERY cool.


motherclucker said:


> Just got my first Hamilton today! It's a large mocha distressed and it's so soft and smells amazing. Here are a couple pics of it, as you can see one of my cats loves it too. He's funny he loves my more expensive bags and shoes and my fur coats but he doesn't go anywhere near anything faux.


----------



## beth001

My fairly new black leather Hamilton Tote with ROSE GOLD hardware!  This is my first MK after several years in LV, MJ, Bal, etc.  I wanted a bag that was classy and useful for work and play, but that I didn't have to w-o-r-r-y so much about.  I saw someone else carrying this in black with silver hardware and _RAN_ to the MK store at my local mall, fully intending to buy the black/silver -- but this beauty was on display, and I just couldn't say no!






No matching wallet, so I went for the Hamilton lock wallet in black with silver.  I actually think it looks better than it would have if it were a perfect matchy-matchy.






I'm finding it a very useful bag, just perfect for my needs.   (But, I don't think I'll be taking it tonight to an NHL hockey game.  Better a ratty old Coach mini-purse.)


----------



## 05_sincere

indi3r4 said:
			
		

> I'm so tempted by this! How much did you get them for if you don't mind me asking? I wonder if the rock and roll hamilton making it's way to outlet as well



Of course I don't mind....it was $239 from the outlet. The rock and roll is also on my list along with the bootie boot...lol.....I plan on waiting for it to make the outlets. I honestly didn't think this style would, but I refused to pay the evilbay price. So I'm glad I waited.


----------



## motherclucker

I went into the Michael Kors store today to get the rain and stain protectant for my new Hamilton and got to see the black with rose gold hardware. It's sooo gorgeous! I want it. U asked if it came in the small size and the saleswoman said to her knowledge it only comes in the large. I'm hoping maybe if I wait they"ll come out with a smaller version because I don't know how I could justify having to get another large Hamilton right now to my fiancée.
I also saw they had a watch that matches my distressed Hamilton so I kind of feel I am justified in getting that. Like this weekend


----------



## Thanh510

I recently saw someone carry the med black Hamilton bag with gold hardware two weeks ago and for one week I couldn't stop thinking about it. I kept going  online to look at it and it was back ordered until May. Last weekend I decided to stop by a MK and they actually had it in stock . I've been wearing it all week and I've gotten tons of compliments. This is my very first MK bag and I love how I don't have to be so worried about scratching it compared to my Chanel, Gucci or LV's. Now I am waiting for their seasonal red .


----------



## indi3r4

05_sincere said:


> Of course I don't mind....it was $239 from the outlet. The rock and roll is also on my list along with the bootie boot...lol.....I plan on waiting for it to make the outlets. I honestly didn't think this style would, but I refused to pay the evilbay price. So I'm glad I waited.



oh wow! that's an awesome price..  i'm gonna see if i can find one.. 
and if you see a rock and roll hamilton either in black or red, please please let me know.. I'm dying for it.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Can I share my stunning purple large Hamilton tote with silver hardware? Sadly I am letting her go as I have a stunning Eggplant Bays now and realised it was silly to have two purple bags. But she is gorgeous. And deserves to have some love from you Hamilton loving ladies.

Here she is!


----------



## TXGirlie

Here is a pic of my large distressed mocha hammie with the Coach sunburst charm!


----------



## neatrivers

I bought the medium slate croco Hamilton Thursday night at T.J.Maxx for $199 and today I got the large black Hamilton at Dillard's for full price. I could not wait. My favorite sales lady even told me if I waited until March it would be $50 cheaper plus another 10% if I used my Dillard's card. That would have resulted in a savings of about $80, but I just had to have her today! She is sitting on a chair at the kitchen table as I type this.  Sometimes you just cannot wait.


----------



## KimmyAnne

CPrincessUK said:


> Can I share my stunning purple large Hamilton tote with silver hardware? Sadly I am letting her go as I have a stunning Eggplant Bays now and realised it was silly to have two purple bags. But she is gorgeous. And deserves to have some love from you Hamilton loving ladies.
> 
> Here she is!



The purple is gorgeous!  I never see any purple MK's where I shop :/


----------



## Louiebabeee

Hi everyone! 

I have a question..I am looking on th MK website at the tangerine hamilton with gold hw. I have never bought a MK bag before and dont have any stores that carry them near me. Is the leather soft? and is the tangerine color "muted" or super bright? Im hoping its bright! I hate that "rusty" muted orange color.  TIA


----------



## TXGirlie

Louiebabeee said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have a question..I am looking on th MK website at the tangerine hamilton with gold hw. I have never bought a MK bag before and dont have any stores that carry them near me. Is the leather soft? and is the tangerine color "muted" or super bright? Im hoping its bright! I hate that "rusty" muted orange color. TIA


 
From what I've seenn at the store, it's not muted at all. It's a good shade of orange, so if you like that go for it!


----------



## Louiebabeee

TXGirlie said:


> From what I've seenn at the store, it's not muted at all. It's a good shade of orange, so if you like that go for it!


 
thanks thats great! Does it mater that its the "smooth" leather tangerine? I see there is the smooth leather, and then the ostrich print. Im not a huge fan of the ostrich. Do you think the smooth leather ones look just as nice?


----------



## CPrincessUK

KimmyAnne said:


> The purple is gorgeous!  I never see any purple MK's where I shop :/



There won't be unfortunately. It was bought in Dec 2010. Evil bay is always an option though.


----------



## 05_sincere

05_sincere said:


> My newest Hamilton arrived this week



Ok so my Red Grommet handbag needed a friend, I have search high and low for this bag, I ordered it three weeks ago and for some reason it just arrived at my local UPS for hold today,: sorry I opened the package in the car when I picked it up.


----------



## Daniisaddicted

^^That is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Love4MK

Here are mine!


----------



## bagee

05_sincere said:


> Ok so my Red Grommet handbag needed a friend, I have search high and low for this bag, I ordered it three weeks ago and for some reason it just arrived at my local UPS for hold today,: sorry I opened the package in the car when I picked it up.


LOVE this bag!


----------



## jlove

Mrs. Mac said:


> ^^ MK vanilla is SUPER easy to take care of.....you spray it before using it with MK's rain and stain guard and then you can wipe it clean!!!  a co-worker of mine used hers nonstop all summer through hurricaines, etc....she even dropped it in a huge puddle in the middle of a rainstorm!!!! and it is spotless!!!!  MK Vanilla is GORGEOUS!!!!  But ALL of MK's bags are gorgeous regardless of the color!!!


I was wondering how to clean the vanilla.  I love his vanilla bags too.  I own one now.  I wanted to get another one...but had trouble with the cleaning aspect.  Thanks for the input.


----------



## patzgirl

Quick question, I don't have any modeling pics yet but is there anyone that is 5'0 that carries the large hamilton?  I just got mine today and I guess I've never paid attention to how big it is.  I feel like I'm carrying a shopping bag on my arm.  Do you think it would look riduculous on a 5'0 125 pound frame?  TIA!


----------



## beth001

I'm a bigger girl than you, but my immediate answer, patzgirl, is "No, not ridiculous at all!" I don't think body size really has all that much to do with how well you carry a bag. Just do it with confidence & nobody will question you at all. I actually first spotted this bag on a very petite woman & she carried it with great style!


----------



## indi3r4

05_sincere said:


> Ok so my Red Grommet handbag needed a friend, I have search high and low for this bag, I ordered it three weeks ago and for some reason it just arrived at my local UPS for hold today,: sorry I opened the package in the car when I picked it up.



 LOVES!


----------



## Olivia O.

Hi, I hope this is the right place to ask this question. I was wondering what everyones favorite Hamilton is? I'm planning on finally getting one and just wanted everyone's opinion. Thanks! : )


----------



## 05_sincere

indi3r4 said:


> LOVES!



Thanks Indi


----------



## beantownSugar

Olivia O. said:


> Hi, I hope this is the right place to ask this question. I was wondering what everyones favorite Hamilton is? I'm planning on finally getting one and just wanted everyone's opinion. Thanks! : )



I love my luggage hamilton w/silver hardware


----------



## Esquared72

beantownSugar said:
			
		

> I love my luggage hamilton w/silver hardware



Another vote for luggage with silver. The color can be worn with absolutely everything.


----------



## codegirl

Here's my new summer baby with her matching wallet - 

Large N/S Ostrich Hamilton in Tangerine


----------



## PickyCoachLover

Beautiful!!!!  Congrats, love!


----------



## TXGirlie

Love that ostrich!


----------



## codegirl

Thanks!  

I don't know what it is but I'm so drawn to orange and coral this season.  
Every store I go to I just gravitate towards those shades lately!


----------



## beth001

Codegirl, your new bag is gorgeous! I'm usually not matchy-matchy, but I so appreciate a bag with its proper accessories!


----------



## codegirl

Thanks!  
I've got a huge weakness for matching wallets........


----------



## bagee

codegirl said:


> here's my new summer baby with her matching wallet -
> 
> large n/s ostrich hamilton in tangerine


love!!!!!


----------



## twochubbycheeks

My very first Hamilton...bday gift from DH


----------



## bagsALWAYSfit

Does anyone have the Rock N Roller OR have one on the way???? Would love to see this bag in a non-stock photo. I'm more of a Coachie, but always lust after MK bags and the Hamilton for quite some time. NOW that the rock n roller came out it's time to BUY!!!

This bag is SOOO my style so I'm not worried about the "trend" of it. I'm tattoo'd and pierced so it'll go along with me FOREVER!!!


----------



## Esquared72

bagsALWAYSfit said:
			
		

> Does anyone have the Rock N Roller OR have one on the way???? Would love to see this bag in a non-stock photo. I'm more of a Coachie, but always lust after MK bags and the Hamilton for quite some time. NOW that the rock n roller came out it's time to BUY!!!
> 
> This bag is SOOO my style so I'm not worried about the "trend" of it. I'm tattoo'd and pierced so it'll go along with me FOREVER!!!



I don't have this one, but a friend/coworker of mine bought it after seeing my luggage Hamilton. She's a definite punk rock personality, so the stud detailing called out to her. She has the black one and absolutely loves it - wears it every day. It's broken in beautifully and the studs look awesome. Wish I'd gotten one!! I say go for it!


----------



## debpie

It looks gorgeous! Does anyone know if it's on sale anywhere??


----------



## EMMY

Oh that ostrich is TDF!!! Just gorgeous..now I want one..figures...!


----------



## Esquared72

codegirl said:
			
		

> Here's my new summer baby with her matching wallet -
> 
> Large N/S Ostrich Hamilton in Tangerine



I saw this one in person at the Michael Kors store...it's gorgeous! And such a pretty shade of orange.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

twochubbycheeks said:


> My very first Hamilton...bday gift from DH


 
LOVE THE HOT PINK HAMILTON!  Wonderful choice!!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

codegirl said:


> Here's my new summer baby with her matching wallet -
> 
> Large N/S Ostrich Hamilton in Tangerine


 
BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!! REALLY love this bag and wallet!!


----------



## truestar

My first Michael Kors bag


----------



## Prada_Princess

truestar said:
			
		

> My first Michael Kors bag



Very nice, congratulations.


----------



## jazzyj1021

truestar said:


> My first Michael Kors bag


 
Its so cute!


----------



## Aluthye

Just bought my new Hamilton yesterday.  I was unaware that this purse had such a huge following!  I saw this from across the room (it was not hard to miss!) and it was so unlike anything else I owned, I just had to have it.  I usually go for leather, but I loved the tiger stripe canvas!

Well, sorry gang.  I can't figure out how to attach a photo to this message.  It was my first try!  It is a large Hamilton tote in tiger striped canvas with gold hardware.


----------



## beth001

I've been carrying a black N/S Hamilton with Rose Gold hw for a few months now, but just hit my local TJMaxx & snagged a black studded one just like the one in your stock foto. No pics yet --  still on the trunk of my car! I also saw the jelly version in vanilla & a bright pink. Fun, but they kinda felt icky. There were some other random MK's that looked more outlet bags, but this Rock  & Roll? I couldn't resist. 





			
				bagsALWAYSfit said:
			
		

> Does anyone have the Rock N Roller OR have one on the way???? Would love to see this bag in a non-stock photo. I'm more of a Coachie, but always lust after MK bags and the Hamilton for quite some time. NOW that the rock n roller came out it's time to BUY!!!
> 
> This bag is SOOO my style so I'm not worried about the "trend" of it. I'm tattoo'd and pierced so it'll go along with me FOREVER!!!


----------



## 05_sincere

beth001 said:
			
		

> I've been carrying a black N/S Hamilton with Rose Gold hw for a few months now, but just hit my local TJMaxx & snagged a black studded one just like the one in your stock foto. No pics yet --  still on the trunk of my car! I also saw the jelly version in vanilla & a bright pink. Fun, but they kinda felt icky. There were some other random MK's that looked more outlet bags, but this Rock  & Roll? I couldn't resist.



Omg what TJ Maxx was this did they have more than one???? I would have ran to the register.


----------



## miniluv

twochubbycheeks said:


> My very first Hamilton...bday gift from DH



This is so cute! Great for summer!


----------



## LumeneJ

Hello! I have been eyeing the hamilton gold satchel and gold luggage. Both are beautiful. The price here is 295 and 325. I think the satchel's price 295 is too much compare to dollar 298$=230. The luggage might be too big, and i have seen pictures from you how Hamilton will lose structure after using it. I love big bags. The price of the both are quite same. So witch one i should buy?


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

I am totally bonkers over this bag! I have been dying for her since the pattern orginally was released. My BFF's pooled their funds and bought her for me for my 40th birthday. I finally got a sec to post her! Thanks for letting me share!!!


----------



## Esquared72

Using_Daddys_$$ said:
			
		

> I am totally bonkers over this bag! I have been dying for her since the pattern orginally was released. My BFF's pooled their funds and bought her for me for my 40th birthday. I finally got a sec to post her! Thanks for letting me share!!!



Happy birthday!! And what awesome friends!!! Congrats - she's beautiful! You're goona love the Hamilton. My DH got me mine for Christmas and I adore it - one of my favorite bags.


----------



## missmoimoi

bagsALWAYSfit said:
			
		

> Does anyone have the Rock N Roller OR have one on the way???? Would love to see this bag in a non-stock photo. I'm more of a Coachie, but always lust after MK bags and the Hamilton for quite some time. NOW that the rock n roller came out it's time to BUY!!!
> 
> This bag is SOOO my style so I'm not worried about the "trend" of it. I'm tattoo'd and pierced so it'll go along with me FOREVER!!!



I love the black on black!  Or is it dark charcoal?  Either is fab!  Have not been into any MK bags since 2008 or so...please share pics when/if you get this!!!


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

eehlers said:


> Happy birthday!! And what awesome friends!!! Congrats - she's beautiful! You're goona love the Hamilton. My DH got me mine for Christmas and I adore it - one of my favorite bags.



Awe thanks!!!!
I love the Hamilton as well. I have a croc grey Hamilton as well. My girls were back and forth on the gift because one thought I wouldn't  enjoy a second bag in the same style. I am soo glad they gave it a shot!


----------



## Spoiledcha

michelle4444 said:
			
		

> I bought black and then returned it for this one...  I couldn't resist!! But I might go back and purchase the black one



Nice bag Ü


----------



## Shadow122333

I've just searched this whole thread, can anyone tell me if the quilted black Hamilton came with gold hardware?  I have seen silver, but never gold.  Thanks!


----------



## Spoiledcha

Hi ladies im getting my first hamilton but cant decide what to get im torn between the black and rosegold hardware and luggage and rosegold hardware, which one will you pick? Thanks Ü


----------



## Esquared72

Spoiledcha said:
			
		

> Hi ladies im getting my first hamilton but cant decide what to get im torn between the black and rosegold hardware and luggage and rosegold hardware, which one will you pick? Thanks Ü



I didn't realize luggage now came with rose gold - I thought it was just black and vanilla that did. I have a luggage (with silver) and love it, but for the rose gold I'd definitely do black. I think black will showcase that pretty hardware better than luggage will.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Spoiledcha

eehlers said:
			
		

> I didn't realize luggage now came with rose gold - I thought it was just black and vanilla that did. I have a luggage (with silver) and love it, but for the rose gold I'd definitely do black. I think black will showcase that pretty hardware better than luggage will.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



My bad, i mean golden hardware was thinking of michael kors rosegold watch at  the same time thanks dear was thinking do go for the black Ü


----------



## PickyCoachLover

Where can I find this mythical black RGH hamilton? I have been wanting a black H for a while now, but would LOVE RGH.


----------



## tawnycat

PickyCoachLover said:


> Where can I find this mythical black RGH hamilton? I have been wanting a black H for a while now, but would LOVE RGH.


I just posted about this..I can't find one either...SA all look at me nuts for asking.


----------



## indi3r4

PickyCoachLover said:


> Where can I find this mythical black RGH hamilton? I have been wanting a black H for a while now, but would LOVE RGH.





tawnycat said:


> I just posted about this..I can't find one either...SA all look at me nuts for asking.



They're exclusive to the MK lifestyle boutique.. you can call one of the store and ask if they can search you one. They sell out pretty quick but I think they get more shipment every month. Let me know if you need an awesome SA.


----------



## indi3r4

And here to tide you over till you girls find one...


----------



## indi3r4

Shadow122333 said:


> I've just searched this whole thread, can anyone tell me if the quilted black Hamilton came with gold hardware?  I have seen silver, but never gold.  Thanks!




http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael...42320?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=1618


----------



## Shadow122333

indi3r4 said:


> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael...42320?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=1618



Beautiful.....but it's not quilted


----------



## KimmyAnne

beth001 said:


> I've been carrying a black N/S Hamilton with Rose Gold hw for a few months now, but just hit my local TJMaxx & snagged a black studded one just like the one in your stock foto. No pics yet --  still on the trunk of my car! I also saw the jelly version in vanilla & a bright pink. Fun, but they kinda felt icky. There were some other random MK's that looked more outlet bags, but this Rock  & Roll? I couldn't resist.



I'm going to be stalking my TJ's now... I would LOVE to find a Rock & Roll.

Congrats on your find!


----------



## indi3r4

Shadow122333 said:


> Beautiful.....but it's not quilted



oooopppsss! I missed the quilted part. I don't think I've seen one either.


----------



## Googleme

Another Hammy! I got the Rock n Roll in Red at TJ Maxx on Friday! Now that I know black is there, Im going to get one this week!


----------



## 05_sincere

Googleme said:


> Another Hammy! I got the Rock n Roll in Red at TJ Maxx on Friday! Now that I know black is there, Im going to get one this week!



OMFG....The red is so beautiful


----------



## Googleme

05_sincere said:


> OMFG....The red is so beautiful


 
RIGHT!! I KNOOOOW! LMBO! I went to the Kors section in TJ's just to browse and there it was saying, "You know you want to buy me!!" ! I said I was on a no-buy this year and I was until Friday. lol  Then I just bought the MK tote so that the Hamilton wouldnt be lonely. lol I was doing soooo good too. lol Now, I have to get the black because...well...I need it. LOL!


----------



## twochubbycheeks

Googleme said:


> Another Hammy! I got the Rock n Roll in Red at TJ Maxx on Friday! Now that I know black is there, Im going to get one this week!



TJMaxxx????   how much was it?


----------



## Googleme

twochubbycheeks said:


> TJMaxxx????   how much was it?



There its  $299, but I paid $260+tax bcuz i opened a card and coupon


----------



## twochubbycheeks

Googleme said:


> There its  $299, but I paid $260+tax bcuz i opened a card and coupon



awesome! It's gorgeous and so worth it!


----------



## karen36

tawnycat said:


> I just posted about this..I can't find one either...SA all look at me nuts for asking.



The Nashville Store has the black Hamilton with rose gold h/w.
There is also an outlet store here that carries the smaller hamilton satchel with rose gold.  Its the one I got 

615-460-1224 MK Nashville


----------



## twochubbycheeks

does anyone have the leaopard hamilton tote?  How's it holding up? I saw it late last year and I'm kicking myself for not getting it.


----------



## debpie

^the one called zebra too? I bought it and it's gorgeous! I haven't carried it yet but it's made exceptionally well! Is this the one you are referring to? (oops, I just now noticed you said last year and this is this years, referred to as zebra and tiger, leopard would be awesome!)


----------



## twochubbycheeks

debpie said:


> ^the one called zebra too? I bought it and it's gorgeous! I haven't carried it yet but it's made exceptionally well! Is this the one you are referring to? (oops, I just now noticed you said last year and this is this years, referred to as zebra and tiger, leopard would be awesome!)



that's gorgeous!!! I haven't seen that IRL yet.  I'm glad you posted a pic because it shows the details of the print better than the ones online.


----------



## twochubbycheeks

This is the Leopard Hamilton I was asking about.


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

twochubbycheeks said:


> This is the Leopard Hamilton I was asking about.




 That bag is stunning best of luck finding her!!!!!


----------



## heartfreckles

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Black and White



Gorgeous, especially the loving white! Wish I could find one! Both are my two favorite colors for bags, since I usually wear a bright colors.


----------



## indi3r4

twochubbycheeks said:


> This is the Leopard Hamilton I was asking about.



I was thiiiiiis close of getting them. They're just fab!
There's one listing on *bay if you want to go that route.


----------



## poopsie

Does anyone have a problem with the strap being twisted?


----------



## twochubbycheeks

Using_Daddys_$$ said:


> That bag is stunning best of luck finding her!!!!!



Thank you!!!   It is gorgeous IRL!



indi3r4 said:


> I was thiiiiiis close of getting them. They're just fab!
> There's one listing on *bay if you want to go that route.



ohh why didn't you get it?

I saw that ebay listing, but it's out of my budget, esp after finding out that these went on sale for less than $300.


----------



## indi3r4

I'm so excited.. I'll be the proud owner of a black R&R hamilton soon!!


----------



## indi3r4

twochubbycheeks said:


> Thank you!!!   It is gorgeous IRL!
> 
> 
> 
> ohh why didn't you get it?
> 
> I saw that ebay listing, but it's out of my budget, esp after finding out that these went on sale for less than $300.



Maybe you can ask seller if they're willing to consider an offer? And I didn't get it then because I thought the hamilton style is not for me.. it's too boxy and square.. and look at me now. :shame:


----------



## twochubbycheeks

indi3r4 said:


> Maybe you can ask seller if they're willing to consider an offer? And I didn't get it then because *I thought the hamilton style is not for me.. it's too boxy and square.. and look at me now.* :shame:



I know what you mean.. same here!!! :shame:

I guess, if it's still available when I am ready to buy.. I will contact the seller.


----------



## KimmyAnne

indi3r4 said:


> I'm so excited.. I'll be the proud owner of a black R&R hamilton soon!!



I'm so jealous!  I keep hoping that I can find a Black or Vanilla somewhere.


----------



## 05_sincere

indi3r4 said:


> I'm so excited.. I'll be the proud owner of a black R&R hamilton soon!!



Congratulation Indi..... Finally I guess I can stop the hunt for you I have been calling around like a mad woman for you....


----------



## indi3r4

twochubbycheeks said:


> I know what you mean.. same here!!! :shame:
> 
> I guess, if it's still available when I am ready to buy.. I will contact the seller.






KimmyAnne said:


> I'm so jealous!  I keep hoping that I can find a Black or Vanilla somewhere.



I'll keep an eye out!  There's bound to be another one for you.



05_sincere said:


> Congratulation Indi..... Finally I guess I can stop the hunt for you I have been calling around like a mad woman for you....



Thank you for keeping an eye out!  Another super sweet PFer helped me with it.


----------



## 05_sincere

If anyone comes across a red rock N roll please pm me....


----------



## lilazn_bi_chick

How do you guys post pictures on here? I have the outlet version of the hamilton its tangerine with ostrich embossed


----------



## 05_sincere

Working from home today paid off.... I was finally able to track down the red R&R at a TJ Maxx about 45 mins from my house....I think I need to make a collection thread..here she is.......


----------



## KimmyAnne

05_sincere said:


> Working from home today paid off.... I was finally able to track down the red R&R at a TJ Maxx about 45 mins from my house....I think I need to make a collection thread..here she is.......




Yay - good for you finding the one you wanted   I'm still on the hunt for a black or vanilla one.


----------



## missmoimoi

meandmyhandbag said:


> MK hamilton hotties's clubmembers, Where is my MK lock and Key?  I thought I was buying the hamilton tote that you have all shown in this thread.  I saved the image in my mind Oh well, I am going to keep it anyway.  It's colbalt



Gorgeous shade of blue...really lovely!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

My new Vanilla Hamilton an ebay purchase




No stuffing with a coach key chain added




Looking forward to using this summer with all the bright colors.


----------



## tnsweetness

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My new Vanilla Hamilton an ebay purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No stuffing with a coach key chain added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to using this summer with all the bright colors.


 
 OMG...I die!  It is GORGEOUS!  Congrats!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

tnsweetness said:


> OMG...I die! It is GORGEOUS! Congrats!


 
Thank you.   
p.s. I love your collection too.  I just took a peak.  I am a Coach fan too!


----------



## tnsweetness

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Thank you.
> p.s. I love your collection too. I just took a peak. I am a Coach fan too!


 
Oh Thanks SO much!  I have begun to venture into MK territory in the last 6 months or so as well and was thinking that I needed to post my pics of those too!
But I only have 3 so far...A Red Layton, GM Astor and a Leopard Calf Hair Grayson...
But I have been eyeing this Vanilla Hamilton for a few weeks...it is SO classy!
That might just be my next bag since I am not really into any of the new "white" Coach bags...


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

tnsweetness said:


> Oh Thanks SO much! I have begun to venture into MK territory in the last 6 months or so as well and was thinking that I needed to post my pics of those too!
> But I only have 3 so far...A Red Layton, GM Astor and a Leopard Calf Hair Grayson...
> But I have been eyeing this Vanilla Hamilton for a few weeks...it is SO classy!
> That might just be my next bag since I am not really into any of the new "white" Coach bags...


 
The hamiltons can be found on the MK website, Macy's and Nordies.  I was looking for the best price and I found one new on ebay.  

Looks like your off to a NICE start with your MK collection.  I have around 11 MK bags including a couple wallets.


----------



## tnsweetness

DP PURSE FAN said:


> The hamiltons can be found on the MK website, Macy's and Nordies. I was looking for the best price and I found one new on ebay.
> 
> Looks like your off to a NICE start with your MK collection. I have around 11 MK bags including a couple wallets.


 
Thanks!  I have a few that I am "watching" over on ebay...


----------



## indi3r4

05_sincere said:


> Working from home today paid off.... I was finally able to track down the red R&R at a TJ Maxx about 45 mins from my house....I think I need to make a collection thread..here she is.......



now that I find my black R&R, I'm jonesing for the red as well......  LOVE it!


----------



## 05_sincere

indi3r4 said:


> now that I find my black R&R, I'm jonesing for the red as well......  LOVE it!



You are too funny I didn't even wear my red grommett


----------



## love2shop_26

indi3r4 said:


> And here to tide you over till you girls find one...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1683039
> 
> 
> View attachment 1683040



Definitely beautiful!  

I found this at the Seattle Premium Outlet for like $299 or something like that.  They also had the white leather with RG.  I almost bought it but it was too big for me.


----------



## missmoimoi

I'm glad I popped back into Holts today.  A different SA was helping me and she went into the stock room to check for the Burnt Orange Hamilton w/silvertone hardware and they had 2!

Funny because while I was waiting, I was comparing the tangerine ostrich embossed w/silver HW and the tangerine Saffiano hamilton w/goldtone hardware and I was (finally) falling in love with the Tangerine Saffiano version with gold HW!  The Hamilton bags have pretty shiny & chunky hardware (for me) and that is why I find both the gold or silver pretty bright/loud but it does look pretty awesome:  gold against tangerine saffiano leather!!!!  But I cannot buy 2 orange Hamilton bags (should not go there).

So I bought the Burnt Orange w/silver hw and I can wait a bit for the Saffiano Hamilton in Lacquer Pink or White - those both have goldtone hardware...yea, the dark pink is really nice 

The Saffiano leather gives the Hamilton NS tote really clean tight lines...plus it feels ultra lightweight.  Uh oh...this is gonna be like popping a cork...a small Hamilton collection is in my future...I LOVE the interior of MK bags...so well organized so I love using them.

For me, the burnt orange is a lot like the classic luggage colour except it's just got more snap or pop to it, kwim?  Wondering if I want to tie a pretty silk scarf where the locket hangs?  Or a longer charm?  This would be lighter than the locket itself...but overall, this bag isn't heavy even with locket.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

missmoimoi said:


> I'm glad I popped back into Holts today. A different SA was helping me and she went into the stock room to check for the Burnt Orange Hamilton w/silvertone hardware and they had 2!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1702604


 
Beautiful bag!!! Congrats


----------



## suzielovesCTs

ranis37 said:
			
		

> Luggage hamiltons are the best!!! A color for the whole year round!!!



I agree! Just bought one today...n/s with shw. My first one ! ))


----------



## PsyDocJoanne

Hi Ladies!! 

I can usually be found over in the LV forum, but I've picked up a few MK bags over the past year at crazy prices (I have 2 MK outlets within driving distance), including an Orange n/s Hamilton with silver hardware...I'm loving it!

And I just wanted to let folks know that they do (at least at my outlets) carry the regular version with lock and key...I think I paid around $160 for mine (it was a couple of months ago).


----------



## ceedoan

MK newbie here!! i'm a regular on the RM forum.  my cousin just got an internship with MK in NYC so i told him i'd celebrate with him by buying my first MK!!  pics to come!


----------



## Love4MK

ceedoan said:


> MK newbie here!! i'm a regular on the RM forum.  my cousin just got an internship with MK in NYC so i told him i'd celebrate with him by buying my first MK!!  pics to come!



That's awesome for your cousin to get an internship there!  I'm jealous!  Can't wait to see your first MK reveal!

I'll be picking up another Hamilton later today ... Hmmm, wonder which one?


----------



## pringirl

PsyDocJoanne said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> I can usually be found over in the LV forum, but I've picked up a few MK bags over the past year at crazy prices (I have 2 MK outlets within driving distance), including an Orange n/s Hamilton with silver hardware...I'm loving it!
> 
> And I just wanted to let folks know that they do (at least at my outlets) carry the regular version with lock and key...I think I paid around $160 for mine (it was a couple of months ago).



Wow such a good deal ~ I can't wait to go to the outlet tmr


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Here is my new MK monogram Hamilton.  I have been looking at this bag for a long time.  In the winter there was a version with the lighter leather trim and I prefer darker trim.  I had to have it when I saw it at the outlet a few weeks ago.  I would love to get a matching wallet and cosmetic case.


----------



## CoachDivaNC

I was at Macys yesterday and they had the most beautiful aqua small Hamilton  And I saw a wallet with an aqua trip and a aqua iPhone zip case  My birthday is in 2 weeks and I think I know what I want LOL


----------



## Scooch

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Here is my new MK monogram Hamilton.  I have been looking at this bag for a long time.  In the winter there was a version with the lighter leather trim and I prefer darker trim.  I had to have it when I saw it at the outlet a few weeks ago.  I would love to get a matching wallet and cosmetic case.


Bag twins! I have the same one with the lighter leather trim! Congrats! You will love her!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Scooch said:


> Bag twins! I have the same one with the lighter leather trim! Congrats! You will love her!


 
Hi! How is the lighter leather on this bag?  I was worried it may get water stains like the LV bags.  Has the leather darkened?   Just wondering in case I run into the cream/vanilla bag with the lighter trim I may try that one out.


----------



## Scooch

I love the contrast with the lighter leather trim. Haven't had any water stain problems yet. The leather is just starting to tan!


----------



## ceedoan

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Here is my new MK monogram Hamilton.  I have been looking at this bag for a long time.  In the winter there was a version with the lighter leather trim and I prefer darker trim.  I had to have it when I saw it at the outlet a few weeks ago.  I would love to get a matching wallet and cosmetic case.



it's gorgeous! congrats! 



Scooch said:


> Bag twins! I have the same one with the lighter leather trim! Congrats! You will love her!



the lighter version is just as gorgeous!! i just googled it to see for myself since i was so curious!


----------



## Esquared72

ceedoan said:
			
		

> MK newbie here!! i'm a regular on the RM forum.  my cousin just got an internship with MK in NYC so i told him i'd celebrate with him by buying my first MK!!  pics to come!



Hey you! Joining the Hamilton club? I love Luggage with silver HW to bits!! Goes with absolutely everything!


----------



## Audhee2626

Hi, im newbie here..i read this thread from first page, and i love all of ur MK Hamilton. Actually i never have MK bag before (have a lots coach, a few KS, a couple LV ) and now, i want to have Hamilton so much.
Because in Indonesia have not MK store so i must get my US friend for buy it to me, and i buyed Lacquer Pink Hamilton, but i must waiting for shipment around 3weeks.
Hope i can post it here soon 

Have a nice day

Oh btw, for my next MK hamilton, i want to have a small size and its will be green or turquoise hehehe


----------



## ceedoan

eehlers said:


> Hey you! Joining the Hamilton club? *I love Luggage with silver HW to bits!! Goes with absolutely everything!*



eehlers!!  yes, i'm joinin the HHC!!  my cuz is interning at MK in NYC so i just HAD TO get an MK to celebrate me (err i mean him lol)  just got it yesterday but i'm working graveyard shifts this month so haven't had time to post pics yet! but I LOVE IT!!! it's not as big as it looked in pics and the double straps fit comfortably on my shoulder so that's a big plus! u have the luggage + silver??!!! GORGEOUS!! u know me and neutrals....


----------



## ceedoan

Love4MK said:


> That's awesome for your cousin to get an internship there!  I'm jealous!  Can't wait to see your first MK reveal!
> 
> I'll be picking up another Hamilton later today ... Hmmm, wonder which one?



thx love! yeah, i'm wondering when or if he'll ever get to meet Mr. MK himself!! that would be ahhhmazing! 

which one are u getting?!?!! LET'S SEE IT!!! btw, which do u already have?? i'd love to see pics of your Hammie's!!


----------



## CoachDivaNC

Audhee2626 said:


> Hi, im newbie here..i read this thread from first page, and i love all of ur MK Hamilton. Actually i never have MK bag before (have a lots coach, a few KS, a couple LV ) and now, i want to have Hamilton so much.
> Because in Indonesia have not MK store so i must get my US friend for buy it to me, and i buyed Lacquer Pink Hamilton, but i must waiting for shipment around 3weeks.
> Hope i can post it here soon
> 
> Have a nice day
> 
> Oh btw, for my next MK hamilton, i want to have a small size and its will be green or turquoise hehehe


 
OMG I saw the turquoise small hamilton at Macys and  its so pretty


----------



## Audhee2626

CoachDivaNC said:


> OMG I saw the turquoise small hamilton at Macys and  its so pretty


Aawww...me like it!


----------



## ceedoan

here's my first MK...... Large Hamilton in Cement w/ silver hw!!! I ABSOLUTELY LOVE THIS COLOR!!!!! i'm a huge neutral shades girl and this one is PERFECT for me!!! the silver hw is the icing on top!  

this is my first MK bag and i'm really impressed with the leather... it's soft, smooshy, and very light!! i was pleasantly surprised at how light it is and the size is great! it looked a lot bigger in pics (and trust me, i LOVE big bags... the bigger the better, but sometimes they don't fit my frame (i'm a shortie.... only 5'2" on a good day lol) but the large is great!! not overwhelming at all!!


----------



## ceedoan

yay, thanks for letting me share ladies!! love this bag!!!


----------



## Audhee2626

ceedoan said:


> here's my first MK...... Large Hamilton in Cement w/ silver hw!!! I ABSOLUTELY LOVE THIS COLOR!!!!! i'm a huge neutral shades girl and this one is PERFECT for me!!! the silver hw is the icing on top!
> 
> this is my first MK bag and i'm really impressed with the leather... it's soft, smooshy, and very light!! i was pleasantly surprised at how light it is and the size is great! it looked a lot bigger in pics (and trust me, i LOVE big bags... the bigger the better, but sometimes they don't fit my frame (i'm a shortie.... only 5'2" on a good day lol) but the large is great!! not overwhelming at all!!


Could you post ur photo with ur hamilton? Im exactly as TALL as you are  thx before


----------



## missmoimoi

ceedoan said:


> here's my first MK...... Large Hamilton in Cement w/ silver hw!!! I ABSOLUTELY LOVE THIS COLOR!!!!! i'm a huge neutral shades girl and this one is PERFECT for me!!! the silver hw is the icing on top!
> 
> this is my first MK bag and i'm really impressed with the leather... it's soft, smooshy, and very light!! i was pleasantly surprised at how light it is and the size is great! it looked a lot bigger in pics (and trust me, i LOVE big bags... the bigger the better, but sometimes they don't fit my frame (i'm a shortie.... only 5'2" on a good day lol) but the large is great!! not overwhelming at all!!



Oh congrats!  She is perfect!  I LOVE this colour too (I love almost all colours under the rainbow plus the neutrals).

I just have one large Hamilton tote myself.  She's a great size - very practical carryall but not overwhelming like an Oversize bag.  Gee, I wish I could find Cement around here...have not seen this at all.  It looks like a nice taupe-beige instead of a grey-cement.  It's totally gorgeous!!!!


----------



## ceedoan

Audhee2626 said:


> Could you post ur photo with ur hamilton? Im exactly as TALL as you are  thx before



hey audhee! here's some mod shots i took with Hammie!!


----------



## ceedoan

and some more!! hope this helps!! i find that it even works as a crossbody!! sometimes there's an advantage to being shorter!! :giggles:


----------



## ceedoan

missmoimoi said:


> Oh congrats!  She is perfect!  I LOVE this colour too (I love almost all colours under the rainbow plus the neutrals).
> 
> I just have one large Hamilton tote myself.  She's a great size - very practical carryall but not overwhelming like an Oversize bag.  Gee, I wish I could find Cement around here...have not seen this at all.  It looks like a nice taupe-beige instead of a grey-cement.  It's totally gorgeous!!!!



thx girl! i agree, the size is comfortable and not like an overnight bag! and you're totally right about the color - it's taupey beige and not grayish beige/cement at all!! it's definitely in the neutral family and not the gray family!! i'll be on the lookout with u so we can be bag twinsies!!


----------



## missmoimoi

ceedoan said:
			
		

> thx girl! i agree, the size is comfortable and not like an overnight bag! and you're totally right about the color - it's taupey beige and not grayish beige/cement at all!! it's definitely in the neutral family and not the gray family!! i'll be on the lookout with u so we can be bag twinsies!!



Do you think the cement Hamilton is a 2012 colour?  I'm seeing lime and that rich deep teal in the MK boutiques but not on MK website for example. I'd choose the cement large Hamilton over white or vanilla!


----------



## missmoimoi

ceedoan said:
			
		

> and some more!! hope this helps!! i find that it even works as a crossbody!! sometimes there's an advantage to being shorter!! :giggles:



It looks fabulous on you...so versatile!  It's got that effortless beauty and style built right in


----------



## Audhee2626

ceedoan said:


> hey audhee! here's some mod shots i took with Hammie!!


Looks goooood on you!!! *kyaa..


----------



## KimmyAnne

ceedoan said:


> and some more!! hope this helps!! i find that it even works as a crossbody!! sometimes there's an advantage to being shorter!! :giggles:



It looks great on you   That's an awesome color, too.


----------



## ceedoan

missmoimoi said:


> Do you think the cement Hamilton is a 2012 colour? I'm seeing lime and that rich deep teal in the MK boutiques but not on MK website for example. I'd choose the cement large Hamilton over white or vanilla!


 


missmoimoi said:


> It looks fabulous on you...so versatile! It's got that effortless beauty and style built right in


 

hey girl, i'm not sure what season/year cement is from. i don't see it on the MK website either. we gotta find you one too! i agree, i would feel so scared to carry a white or vanilla hamilton for fear of color transfer and other stains. this one's a lighter color too, but i don't feel like i have to baby it as much.

thanks for the kind words! i love the shape, versatility and smooshy buttery leather! i love silver hw so that just makes it even better!


----------



## ceedoan

Audhee2626 said:


> Looks goooood on you!!! *kyaa..


 


KimmyAnne said:


> It looks great on you  That's an awesome color, too.


 
thanks so much ladies!


----------



## Love4MK

ceedoan said:


> thx love! yeah, i'm wondering when or if he'll ever get to meet Mr. MK himself!! that would be ahhhmazing!
> 
> which one are u getting?!?!! LET'S SEE IT!!! btw, which do u already have?? i'd love to see pics of your Hammie's!!



Sorry for the late response!  I wasn't on tPF these past few days.  I picked up the smaller Hamilton in navy with gold hardware!  I'll take a picture as soon as I can!  And I currently have the large Hamilton in quilted cobalt and the smaller Hamilton in luggage and now navy!  Whoo!

LOVE your new addition, btw!  Looks great on you!


----------



## Hez 12a54

I just got the medium E/W satchel in luggage, silver h/w!


----------



## missyanne

ceedoan said:


> here's my first MK...... Large Hamilton in Cement w/ silver hw!!! I ABSOLUTELY LOVE THIS COLOR!!!!! i'm a huge neutral shades girl and this one is PERFECT for me!!! the silver hw is the icing on top!
> 
> this is my first MK bag and i'm really impressed with the leather... it's soft, smooshy, and very light!! i was pleasantly surprised at how light it is and the size is great! it looked a lot bigger in pics (and trust me, i LOVE big bags... the bigger the better, but sometimes they don't fit my frame (i'm a shortie.... only 5'2" on a good day lol) but the large is great!! not overwhelming at all!!



I love this!! Do you mind telling me where you found this color? I love that it's a great neutral and silver hw.


----------



## Renate_

I just joined the Hamilton club  bought my first today in Paris! Sooo happy  Will post pictures asap


----------



## ceedoan

missyanne said:


> I love this!! Do you mind telling me where you found this color? I love that it's a great neutral and silver hw.



thanks missy! i got this from a lovely friend who was cleaning out her closet.  i think cement came out sometime in 2011 - not sure if it was spring or fall.


----------



## missmoimoi

http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...Cat=cat000000cat8501cat3003&isEditorial=false

Hope the link works ok. Anyone seen this irl yet?  I think it's very pretty...never bought a bag in baby blue pastel before. 
Also, I've seen the cute mini saffiano Hamilton bags now - much easier to collect than large!


----------



## diana27arvi

I got a new baggy yesterday!! Love this color, and it goes with the gold hw perfectly!!


----------



## missaudrie

^ Lovee it!!! I couldnt rock it but it looks FAB on you


----------



## diana27arvi

missaudrie said:


> ^ Lovee it!!! I couldnt rock it but it looks FAB on you




Thanks!!!


----------



## eclipsemi

Aqua satchel


----------



## margaritaxmix

ceedoan said:


> and some more!! hope this helps!! i find that it even works as a crossbody!! sometimes there's an advantage to being shorter!! :giggles:



It looks so good on you! I'm 5'1" and was hesitant to get this large bag but your pics are definitely helpful. Do you find it's comfortable to wear on the shoulder?Is there still room to move your arm easily or perhaps over a light jacket?


----------



## Renate_

My new baby, and first Hamilton (but surely not the last) 

Michael Kors Large Hamilton tote &#9829;


----------



## Waffle65

Finally got around to taking a picture of my Hamilton Tote.


----------



## ladystara

Everyone's tote is gorgeous!  

I just got my first ever MK in the Luggage color!  I got an awesome deal on it and can't wait to get another.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Finally my first Hamilton! I have had my eye on this style bag for quite some time but could never decide which color to get. Then after I saw this bag was made with studs I knew I had to get one pronto (I am a sucker for anything with studs on it). I really needed a light colored bag for summer and as soon as I saw this one on eBay, I knew it was the one for me!


----------



## purpleaddict

I love your vanilla N/S rock n roll hamilton tote!! I got the same vanilla color but an E/W satchel. I'm in love with the MK rock n roll studded collection, too ^__^v


----------



## margaritaxmix

Renate_ said:


> My new baby, and first Hamilton (but surely not the last)
> 
> Michael Kors Large Hamilton tote &#9829;



Soooooo pretty!!! I just ordered the same exact one last night from Lord & Taylor's F&F sale... your picture makes me even more excited to get it!


----------



## margaritaxmix

lorihmatthews said:


> Finally my first Hamilton! I have had my eye on this style bag for quite some time but could never decide which color to get. Then after I saw this bag was made with studs I knew I had to get one pronto (I am a sucker for anything with studs on it). I really needed a light colored bag for summer and as soon as I saw this one on eBay, I knew it was the one for me!





purpleaddict said:


> I love your vanilla N/S rock n roll hamilton tote!! I got the same vanilla color but an E/W satchel. I'm in love with the MK rock n roll studded collection, too ^__^v


LOVE the studs! I'm usually not a huge fan of studded pieces, but MK has done them so well on these satchels... understated with just the right touch of rocker chic. Gorgeous!


----------



## chocofrapp

Bought my 2nd Hamilton (marygold). A steal @ $164 +tax at the outlet.


----------



## Monterra

I got my first ever MK bag! In fact, my first ever anything "designer"/more expensive bag, as I am not a fan of most designer logo bags etc. , it's more like anything rock'n'roll, heavy metal and black is my thing. 

But as I grew tired of all my cheapo bags falling apart, I went online looking for quality leather handbag for everyday use... 

I first thought about getting the large Hamilton in black with silver hardware. but when I saw the Rock'n'Roll Hamilton... It had to be mine! It screamed my name!  For price and practicality reasons I did settle for the satchel size, which is perfect for everyday and work... I might be getting a large one one day, but eh, this will do just fine  I did tire fishing for my things from the large old bag so it is nice to have a more compact one.

This one is from Ebay (from seller myluckydeals09) as I couldn't find it in other places (delivered to Finland), but the seller's feedback is good and after close examination it looks valid; the small MK logo lining in black, the keychain, nice leather and construction, fine stitching, MK price tags plus a dustbag. 
Or then it is a reeeally nice fake. 

I will add more pictures as I'll have good ones taken!


----------



## twochubbycheeks

chocofrapp said:


> Bought my 2nd Hamilton (marygold). A steal @ $164 +tax at the outlet.



which outlet did you get it?


----------



## chocofrapp

twochubbycheeks said:


> which outlet did you get it?



Citadel outlet in Commerce, Ca. Better call your nearest outlet to check if they have a stock.


----------



## twochubbycheeks

chocofrapp said:


> Citadel outlet in Commerce, Ca. Better call your nearest outlet to check if they have a stock.



oooh that's the outlet nearest to my place.  Thanks!!!


----------



## Monterra

Better pics:

I love the structure of the bag! There were slight scratch marks on the lock place, but not enough to be really noticeable.

The innards: fits my phones, iPod and work stuff. I'll have to carry a folded-up plastic bag for any extempore shopping as this one doesn't have as much haul space...

My previously self-made purse organizer fits this MK perfectly, so it truly was meant to be.


----------



## karo

chocofrapp said:


> Bought my 2nd Hamilton (marygold). A steal @ $164 +tax at the outlet.


OMG! It's stunning! Love this color! Can't believe you got it for such a great price! Congrats!


----------



## karo

diana27arvi said:


> I got a new baggy yesterday!! Love this color, and it goes with the gold hw perfectly!!


Gorgeous color! Love it! Congrats!


----------



## karo

ceedoan said:


> here's my first MK...... Large Hamilton in Cement w/ silver hw!!! I ABSOLUTELY LOVE THIS COLOR!!!!! i'm a huge neutral shades girl and this one is PERFECT for me!!! the silver hw is the icing on top!
> 
> this is my first MK bag and i'm really impressed with the leather... it's soft, smooshy, and very light!! i was pleasantly surprised at how light it is and the size is great! it looked a lot bigger in pics (and trust me, i LOVE big bags... the bigger the better, but sometimes they don't fit my frame (i'm a shortie.... only 5'2" on a good day lol) but the large is great!! not overwhelming at all!!


I agree, this color is gorgeous! Great bag! Congratulations!


----------



## PickyCoachLover

I might be a little late to the party here, but while browsing Belk yesterday I saw these adorable "mini" Hamiltons for $348. They were like a crossbody Hamilton. So cute and adorable, but a little pricey...aren't the east/west H's $298? Maybe the little ones are more expensive because they are harder to make? Hmmmm....
But they were so cute. I saw yellow, pink, and a white one...all with gold hardware. 

ETA: Now, I swear I thought these were $348, lol...but here they are for $298 at Dillards. http://www.dillards.com/product/MICHAEL-Michael-Kors-Medium-Hamilton-NorthSouth-Tote_301_-1_301_503239958


----------



## hyj_0000

twochubbycheeks said:


> My very first Hamilton...bday gift from DH


 
Hi,twochubbycheeks, can you send a pic if you wearing this bag? I am thinking on getting one, but not sure if I should get the Satchel-the medium one, or the tote in your picture... thanks!!!!
PS. may I ask your height as well?


----------



## hyj_0000

tatertot said:


> My third Hamilton arrived yesterday in the Electric Pink Ostrich from Macy's and I love, love, love it with the gold hardware! I loaded her up right away and snapped a few pics:shame: Pics with and without flash


Hey Tatertot, I am thinking on getting the hamilton bag, I like this electric pink color very much, but I am not sure if I should get the satchel (12'x 9'x 5')or the tote in your picture, do you mind post a picture of you wearing it? and you height if I may ask? thank you so much!


----------



## NewbieFashion

diana27arvi - that is a fabulous bag you have there!!!.....Love it. I have been trying to buy this online and do not see it anywhere was curious where you bought it ?


----------



## TXGirlie

I'm loving the saffiano leather on the Hamiltons....wish there were more colors! There is a taupe colored one I'm thinking about getting next.


----------



## litabell

Hi, I just received my first MK Hamilton handbag ..I got the "dusk" color croc print which looked light pink in the pictures but when i received it was dissapointed on the color..It looks more like a pale pink greyish anyone have this bag and can post pictures of theirs? Is this the right color?Thanks


----------



## pixiejenna

Using my aqua saffiano leather hamilton today. This is the perfect color for the summer! I hope they continue to make saffiano hamiltons with the F/W season I LOVE mine.






A reference pic this is the E/W tote and I"m 5'3 plus size.


----------



## Petrina

My very first MK Bag, I love it!

N/S Croc-embossed in Dusk.


----------



## zainabmurawat

i really want the large hamilton in the color luggage with gold hardware.
do you guys think i should?


----------



## pattyluvzpurses

Hi Everyone
  Would love to join your club! I just got the E/W Hamilton in Ocean Blue with gold HW. I love this bag and can't wait to get more. All of your bags are just GORGEOUS!!


----------



## vwsecret

pattyluvzpurses said:


> Hi Everyone
> Would love to join your club! I just got the E/W Hamilton in Ocean Blue with gold HW. I love this bag and can't wait to get more. All of your bags are just GORGEOUS!!


 
Welcome, and what a great looking bag!  I'm loving the sliver hardware  with the blue!   It's hard to stop at just one


----------



## vwsecret

Good Evening All,  My first time taking my Pink, ostrich embossed,  large Hamilton out for some air, and she is perfect!  I've had her for a couple of months, but have enjoyed my tangerine Hamilton so much that I've been using it for a couple of week.  Now the tangerine can take a break.  I still have a couple of other Hamilton's that I've not used yet,  I need to get them in to rotation.


----------



## codegirl

vwsecret said:


> Good Evening All, My first time taking my Pink, ostrich embossed, large Hamilton out for some air, and she is perfect! I've had her for a couple of months, but have enjoyed my tangerine Hamilton so much that I've been using it for a couple of week. Now the tangerine can take a break. I still have a couple of other Hamilton's that I've not used yet, I need to get them in to rotation.


 
Your set is really beautiful, congrats!


----------



## jennbunney

pattyluvzpurses said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone
> Would love to join your club! I just got the E/W Hamilton in Ocean Blue with gold HW. I love this bag and can't wait to get more. All of your bags are just GORGEOUS!!



Ah love it!! The color is gorgeous! I've been looking for this color, where did u find this beauty at?!


----------



## pattyluvzpurses

vwsecret said:


> Good Evening All,  My first time taking my Pink, ostrich embossed,  large Hamilton out for some air, and she is perfect!  I've had her for a couple of months, but have enjoyed my tangerine Hamilton so much that I've been using it for a couple of week.  Now the tangerine can take a break.  I still have a couple of other Hamilton's that I've not used yet,  I need to get them in to rotation.




LOVE LOVE LOVE this!!  My 2 favorites, Ostrich and pink!


----------



## pattyluvzpurses

jennbunney said:


> Ah love it!! The color is gorgeous! I've been looking for this color, where did u find this beauty at?!



Thank you jennbunney I ordered it from the Military Exchange store.


----------



## lvpursegirl

vwsecret said:


> Good Evening All,  My first time taking my Pink, ostrich embossed,  large Hamilton out for some air, and she is perfect!  I've had her for a couple of months, but have enjoyed my tangerine Hamilton so much that I've been using it for a couple of week.  Now the tangerine can take a break.  I still have a couple of other Hamilton's that I've not used yet,  I need to get them in to rotation.



Beautiful!!!!!!!   I just have, Black, Navy and monogram Hamiltons!  I need to step outside the box and get a bright color!!


----------



## No Cute

I bought (and returned) a purple Hamilton once.  Still think about that bag.  Sigh.


----------



## vwsecret

No Cute said:


> I bought (and returned) a purple Hamilton once.  Still think about that bag.  Sigh.




Don't you just hate that feeling, and then by the time I decide to purchase it, you can't find it anywhere


----------



## vwsecret

pattyluvzpurses said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE this!! My 2 favorites, Ostrich and pink!


 

Thanks!


----------



## baglady2009

I'm so glad I found this thread because I LOVE MK Hamilton bags. My hubby got me the N/S Hamilton in the luggage color for Christmas and I've been hooked ever since. I recently got a great deal on this beauty from TJ Max. It is an embossed ostrich E/W tote in tangerine. I found the matching wallet on Ebay. I loved this particular bag so much that I ordered the turqouise color today.


----------



## chunkylover53

I'm waiting for my first Hamilton. It should be here by this evening!


----------



## baglady2009

chunkylover53 said:


> I'm waiting for my first Hamilton. It should be here by this evening!



Congrats!! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## vwsecret

No Cute said:


> I bought (and returned) a purple Hamilton once. Still think about that bag. Sigh.


 

No Cute, After reading thatyou had a "purple Hamilton" I googled the MK purple handbag, that is one beautiful bag! Which one diid you have, and where did you find it? Iit appears that there are/were 2 different purple Hamilton's leather, one in the regular leather, kind of slouchie, soft and one with the Steffanio leather, which appear to have been sold at Saks, as well, one has gold hardware and one has silver.   I've been trying to track one down, prertty much all day, with no luck .  I guess I'm going to have to add this to my MK wish list.


----------



## No Cute

vwsecret said:


> No Cute, After reading thatyou had a "purple Hamilton" I googled the MK purple handbag, that is one beautiful bag! Which one diid you have, and where did you find it? Iit appears that there are/were 2 different purple Hamilton's leather, one in the regular leather, kind of slouchie, soft and one with the Steffanio leather, which appear to have been sold at Saks, as well, one has gold hardware and one has silver.   I've been trying to track one down, prertty much all day, with no luck .  I guess I'm going to have to add this to my MK wish list.



It is such a gorgeous bag!  I recall it was the pebbled leather and would slouch, which, in part, made me return.  The other part that had me return was the reality of my checking account.  I had no business buying a $400 purse at that time (or now).


----------



## neatrivers

I have two of the large Hamiltons (luggage and black) and they are just too big to me. I want to get rid of them, but I do not know the best way to do it.


----------



## baglady2009

Just received my turquoise ostrich embossed hamilton.  Unfortunately, the metal plate behind the lock was badly scratched, so I will have to return....bummer!


----------



## pattyluvzpurses

baglady2009 said:


> Just received my turquoise ostrich embossed hamilton.  Unfortunately, the metal plate behind the lock was badly scratched, so I will have to return....bummer!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1788601




WOW! That is gorgeous!! So sorry you have to return it


----------



## baglady2009

pattyluvzpurses said:


> WOW! That is gorgeous!! So sorry you have to return it


 
Thanks patty!  Hopefully, I'll find a good deal on another one.


----------



## mklover43

No Cute, I just ordered the purple Hamilton from Bag, Borrow or Steal and I'm really concerned about the color.  Would you say it's a deep plum color or screaming purple.  I'm a little freaked out after reading that you returned because you were unhappy with the color.

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## 05_sincere

mklover43 said:
			
		

> No Cute, I just ordered the purple Hamilton from Bag, Borrow or Steal and I'm really concerned about the color.  Would you say it's a deep plum color or screaming purple.  I'm a little freaked out after reading that you returned because you were unhappy with the color.
> 
> Thanks so much for your help.



I think I have some photos of my purple one I sold it and I regret it so much..... at the time I was undecided about the color I  would love to snag one ....let me know of you want me to hunt the photos down silly me I only paid 189 from the mk store


----------



## mklover43

05_Sincere that would be great if you still have pics of your purple bag.  That is awesome that you were able to find one for only $189, I paid $160, but it was Bag Borrow or Steal (still preowned), but it was for the North/South so I was happy that I was able to pick it up for that price.

Many thanks!!


----------



## vwsecret

mklover43 said:


> No Cute, I just ordered the purple Hamilton from Bag, Borrow or Steal and I'm really concerned about the color.  Would you say it's a deep plum color or screaming purple.  I'm a little freaked out after reading that you returned because you were unhappy with the color.
> 
> Thanks so much for your help.



Hey MKlover, that is so funny that you are the one that purchased the 
Purple Hamilton from BBOS, I had it in my cart for 2 days, I was waiting on the additional discount, and I didn't jump on it quick enough that next morning.  Congrats to you, what a good price. Please be sure to post pics and please let us know the condition of your bag once you have received it.  I have never purchased from BBOS before.


----------



## mklover43

Help!! I just received my purple Hamilton from Bag, Borrow or Steal and it is incredibly slouchy.  The sides are smushed/turned in and the bottom sinks.  I like the bag, but I wondered if something could be done about the sides of the bag.

Someone that I work with suggested bringing it to a shoe repair shop and having them insert something in the bag, I guess like a hard bottom to keep it from slouching, but that won't help the sides of the bag.  I laid books on top of it last night and it helped a little but not enough.

Sorry to go on and on, I'm just really upset about it. 

Please send me your thoughts and suggestions, they are badly needed!!


----------



## 05_sincere

mklover43 said:
			
		

> Help!! I just received my purple Hamilton from Bag, Borrow or Steal and it is incredibly slouchy.  The sides are smushed/turned in and the bottom sinks.  I like the bag, but I wondered if something could be done about the sides of the bag.
> 
> Someone that I work with suggested bringing it to a shoe repair shop and having them insert something in the bag, I guess like a hard bottom to keep it from slouching, but that won't help the sides of the bag.  I laid books on top of it last night and it helped a little but not enough.
> 
> Sorry to go on and on, I'm just really upset about it.
> 
> Please send me your thoughts and suggestions, they are badly needed!!



Oh man and I looked for my photos and I stored them sorry do you like the color???


----------



## mklover43

I do like the color, but I'm still really upset about the sides of the bag smooshing in.  Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## 05_sincere

mklover43 said:
			
		

> I do like the color, but I'm still really upset about the sides of the bag smooshing in.  Do you have any suggestions?



I don't because I tend to carry everything plus the kitchen sink in my bag I kinda like the slouchy look


----------



## MIKAH

Black MK Large Hamilton with ROSE GOLD hardware!
$348 from Michael Kors Store
I fell in love with this as soon as I saw it.


----------



## maria55

MIKAH said:
			
		

> Black MK Large Hamilton with ROSE GOLD hardware!
> $348 from Michael Kors Store
> I fell in love with this as soon as I saw it.
> 
> 
> http://postimage.org/image/n3ywquulr/



Where did u get this at??? I want one!!!


----------



## maria55

MIKAH said:
			
		

> Black MK Large Hamilton with ROSE GOLD hardware!
> $348 from Michael Kors Store
> I fell in love with this as soon as I saw it.
> 
> 
> http://postimage.org/image/n3ywquulr/



Sorry I didn't c u said Michael kors store


----------



## twochubbycheeks

if Hamilton Woven  goes on sale.. it will be mine!


----------



## 05_sincere

twochubbycheeks said:
			
		

> if Hamilton Woven  goes on sale.. it will be mine!



Mine too I'm waiting also I love it. Links saved


----------



## MIKAH

maria55 said:


> Sorry I didn't c u said Michael kors store



That's okay  I got it a few months ago, so definitely check a store for it. I noticed when I bought it, it wasn't even on the Michael Kors website.


----------



## iHeartMK

I've just purchase this MK E/W Hamilton Quilted Leather in Luggage color about 2 1/2 weeks ago (refer to the 'IMAG0517.jpg' attachment).  It's supple lamb leather and is very buttery to the touch. This one is actually from the factory outlet and I personally like the factory one better because of the inside, it's sectioned out by a middle zip (refer to the 'mkhamiltonluggageoutletINSIDE.jgp' attachment) and it allows me to be more organized.  But now, I cant decide whether I should exchange the quilted leather for the simple solid leather (refer to the 'mkhamiltonluggageoutlet.jpg' attachment). 

I know the luggage color is an all year round color but i also think that the style of the bag matters too.  I'm starting to think that the quilted leather is more of a 'summer' style, what do you all think?? I'm looking for a seasonless and classic bag that i can wear in any time of the year. I have until this weekend to exchange it and would really appreciate everyone's opinions and advice, TIA!


----------



## iHeartMK

also, I think i saved the middle image from another person's post, it was the only reference i had, sorry!


----------



## mklover43

iHeartMK, I think both of the bags are beautiful and could be used year round.  I think it just depends on which one you like best.


----------



## vwsecret

There are a couple of new Hamiltons that I really want. I wish I knew how to post pictures ftom my tablet, anyway, here is the link.

http://www.michaelkors.com/store/ca...Id=cat18705&parentId=cat9101&masterId=cat8501


----------



## tanhuichern

BEBEPURSE said:


> Snake Dog
> 
> (click to enlarge)


 
I love this print to bits. Don't think i can get this print since this post is 2yrs old.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

These are really beautiful! I am thinking about picking one up!


----------



## iHeartMK

mklover43 said:


> iHeartMK, I think both of the bags are beautiful and could be used year round.  I think it just depends on which one you like best.


mklover43, thanks for your reply! I think I'm still going to return the quilted leather and not go for the other one, but rather go for the BLACK one just to be safe and to make sure i'm happy! One downside about MK outlet stores is that you can only return for store credit and you have 21 days to do so :/ so I have to think fast and smart.


----------



## the1kayladawn

This thread is really making me want to buy a Hamilton


----------



## nn21

Do you guys think the black hamilton with the rose gold hardware will go out of style pretty quick? This is my first hamilton and I want to get some good use out of it


----------



## codegirl

Luv2Shop1 said:


> These are really beautiful! I am thinking about picking one up!


 
YUMMY!  I want both of these!


----------



## Ms.Qi

nn21 said:


> Do you guys think the black hamilton with the rose gold hardware will go out of style pretty quick? This is my first hamilton and I want to get some good use out of it



I think it will stay in style for quite some time  the hamilton is classic so I say go and get one, me myself have two, one large in luggage and one medium in navy both SHW, love them both so much


----------



## Ms.Qi

iHeartMK said:


> I've just purchase this MK E/W Hamilton Quilted Leather in Luggage color about 2 1/2 weeks ago (refer to the 'IMAG0517.jpg' attachment).  It's supple lamb leather and is very buttery to the touch. This one is actually from the factory outlet and I personally like the factory one better because of the inside, it's sectioned out by a middle zip (refer to the 'mkhamiltonluggageoutletINSIDE.jgp' attachment) and it allows me to be more organized.  But now, I cant decide whether I should exchange the quilted leather for the simple solid leather (refer to the 'mkhamiltonluggageoutlet.jpg' attachment).
> 
> I know the luggage color is an all year round color but i also think that the style of the bag matters too.  I'm starting to think that the quilted leather is more of a 'summer' style, what do you all think?? I'm looking for a seasonless and classic bag that i can wear in any time of the year. I have until this weekend to exchange it and would really appreciate everyone's opinions and advice, TIA!



Both very nice,I do feel you when it's a hard pick!been there  But,I would pick the solid leather one because I just like it that way better for the hamilton style


----------



## kam777

Hi Ladies!

I am loving the new fall hamiltons! I have been on the hunt for a bag with rosegold hardware for a while now. It appears that this black hamilton has rg hardware, but I'm just not sure. 

In your opinion is this rosegold hardware or just gold. The description says it's gold, however there is a vanilla hamilton right next to it that is rose gold. 

I have emailed Michael Kors customer service, which have yet to get back to me. So I thought I would ask you guys. 

Thanks


----------



## bagbold

Hello everyone, I have just purchased vanilla with rose gold hardware NS Hamilton. I am slim and petite (5'1"). Is it too big for me? Should I get EW instead. Your response would be highly appreciated. Thank you ladies!!!!!


----------



## cannyivah20

Hez 12a54 said:


> I just got the medium E/W satchel in luggage, silver h/w!


  cute bag!


----------



## cannyivah20

bagbold said:


> Hello everyone, I have just purchased vanilla with rose gold hardware NS Hamilton. I am slim and petite (5'1"). Is it too big for me? Should I get EW instead. Your response would be highly appreciated. Thank you ladies!!!!!



my opinion, NS tote is way too big. i always go for EW. i'ts applicable to most occasions-office, hanging out with friends etc.


----------



## cannyivah20

nn21 said:


> Do you guys think the black hamilton with the rose gold hardware will go out of style pretty quick? This is my first hamilton and I want to get some good use out of it



My experience as a seller of MK, normal gold and silver is not being  requested as much. Like the mirror bags in rose gold, i'm selling those  like hot cakes. Rose gold will be in fashion for long time. go get it.


----------



## cannyivah20

Luv2Shop1 said:


> These are really beautiful! I am thinking about picking one up!



i love mocha snake.classy!


----------



## cannyivah20

pixiejenna said:


> Using my aqua saffiano leather hamilton today. This is the perfect color for the summer! I hope they continue to make saffiano hamiltons with the F/W season I LOVE mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A reference pic this is the E/W tote and I"m 5'3 plus size.



gorgeous!!


----------



## cannyivah20

No Cute said:


> I bought (and returned) a purple Hamilton once.  Still think about that bag.  Sigh.



they have NS tote purple at MK online. it's a fall color. hope this time you keep it!!


----------



## cannyivah20

neatrivers said:


> I have two of the large Hamiltons (luggage and black) and they are just too big to me. I want to get rid of them, but I do not know the best way to do it.


  take nice pictures and list them on ebay. remember_only good pictures and description will sell you bags


----------



## cannyivah20

MIKAH said:


> Black MK Large Hamilton with ROSE GOLD hardware!
> $348 from Michael Kors Store
> I fell in love with this as soon as I saw it.


gorgeous


----------



## cannyivah20

twochubbycheeks said:


> if Hamilton Woven  goes on sale.. it will be mine!


whats your favorite  color?


----------



## maria55

cannyivah20 said:
			
		

> gorgeous



Hi are you in California? I've went to every store I could think of that sells Michael kors and can't find it with rose gold hardware


----------



## MIKAH

maria55 said:


> Hi are you in California? I've went to every store I could think of that sells Michael kors and can't find it with rose gold hardware



You might want to go to a Michael Kors retail store, not a department store. Or you can try online customer service. I tried department stores and gave up until I was walking past an MK store and it was on display! Random.


----------



## AshTx.1

Do you guys think that IRL this tote in "Luggage" looks orangey? Or does it look more brownish? From the pics, it looks kind of orange to me.


----------



## crissy11

AshTx.1 said:
			
		

> Do you guys think that IRL this tote in "Luggage" looks orangey? Or does it look more brownish? From the pics, it looks kind of orange to me.



Luggage isn't orangey at all - it's a gorgeous tan-ish neutral - it's perfect actually!


----------



## Ms.Qi

I just want to say that I have two hamilton, large in luggage and medium in navy, love both color but I so prefer the large one, I guess in the future if I purchase another hamilton style, it will be a large one. I'm liking the stud punk version


----------



## AshTx.1

crissy11 said:


> Luggage isn't orangey at all - it's a gorgeous tan-ish neutral - it's perfect actually!



Thanks!


----------



## pigu

Girls I'm new to MK so sorry for asking a noob question in advance

I was thinking of getting a hamilton from this site
http://www.michaelkorshamiltontotes.org/

Is it a genuine site?


----------



## mkonings

pigu said:
			
		

> Girls I'm new to MK so sorry for asking a noob question in advance
> 
> I was thinking of getting a hamilton from this site
> http://www.michaelkorshamiltontotes.org/
> 
> Is it a genuine site?



No it's not.


----------



## cannyivah20

mkonings said:


> No it's not.


not authentic. never attempt.


----------



## cannyivah20

MIKAH said:


> You might want to go to a Michael Kors retail store, not a department store. Or you can try online customer service. I tried department stores and gave up until I was walking past an MK store and it was on display! Random.



I have grayson mirror rose gold, not hamilton. sorry. Hamiltons with rose gold ware only sold at MK online and stores, not department stores. i guess he was testing to see how people will like it. Goodluck.


----------



## iluvbags1120

Dillard's has the vanilla mk Hamilton on sale for an extra 40% off, it came to about $179 .... After tax (7.5%). 
They had several other styles on sale too. The regular price was about  $348.


----------



## maria55

MIKAH said:
			
		

> You might want to go to a Michael Kors retail store, not a department store. Or you can try online customer service. I tried department stores and gave up until I was walking past an MK store and it was on display! Random.



Ok thank you  I called all in my area and nine available so I called online and I believe only the vanilla was available for back order :/


----------



## Blondee178

Hello ladies!
I've been searching for the tangerine hamilton like a maniac. Its been sold out everywhere and last week it magically appeared on bloomies site, but by the time I was going to order it was gone again. 

I managed to find the satchel online but am hesitant. The description lists as tangerine but the picture look more like luggage. were there different shades of tangerine that I wasnt aware of?? I usually see vibrant orange in all the picture of the bag but this one is much more muted. Could it be a mistake in the name? or just bad lighting?? I want to order immediately but dont want it if it the luggage color. I want the tangerine BADLY! 

I cant seem to post the picture but its on piperlime. can someone please take a look and advise.


----------



## vwsecret

Blondee178 said:


> Hello ladies!
> I've been searching for the tangerine hamilton like a maniac. Its been sold out everywhere and last week it magically appeared on bloomies site, but by the time I was going to order it was gone again.
> 
> I managed to find the satchel online but am hesitant. The description lists as tangerine but the picture look more like luggage. were there different shades of tangerine that I wasnt aware of?? I usually see vibrant orange in all the picture of the bag but this one is much more muted. Could it be a mistake in the name? or just bad lighting?? I want to order immediately but dont want it if it the luggage color. I want the tangerine BADLY!
> 
> I cant seem to post the picture but its on piperlime. can someone please take a look and advise.


 
Blondee178, that sure looks like the "luggage" color to me. As far as I know there is not a "lighter tangerine".  However, I do remember the Hamilton came in a "burnt orange" color, which was somewhere between the Luggage color and the Tangerine.


----------



## darcy-0702

The Saffiano satchel on Piperlime is tangerine. Look at the N/S tote, which is luggage, and you will see the difference in the two colors.


----------



## luzchic

Hi ladies, wanna share this beauty with you. Hamilton large ostrich in luggage colour relaxing in my office.


----------



## yoshidie

luzchic said:


> Hi ladies, wanna share this beauty with you. Hamilton large ostrich in luggage colour relaxing in my office.


This is so beautiful!! Love the color!


----------



## Blondee178

vwsecret said:


> Blondee178, that sure looks like the "luggage" color to me. As far as I know there is not a "lighter tangerine". However, I do remember the Hamilton came in a "burnt orange" color, which was somewhere between the Luggage color and the Tangerine.


 
Yes, burnt orange is what I would use to describe this bag. Its a nice color I just envisioned a brighter orange for summer whereas this bag feel more for fall. Either way...I went ahead and ordered it. Didnt want to risk it going out of stock after all the time I've spent searching. 



darcy-0702 said:


> The Saffiano satchel on Piperlime is tangerine. Look at the N/S tote, which is luggage, and you will see the difference in the two colors.


 
You are right! I mistakenly assumed the "Tan" bag was the luggage and that the picture was just not reflecting the color accurately. Thank you!! It was the assurance I needed to just go ahead and place the order Cant wait to get my bag!!!!!


----------



## AshTx.1

platinum_girly said:


> My E/W Hamilton tote in navy with GHW:



Your pictures really inspired me to want to get this bag! Are you still loving it after all this time? It looks so pretty in these pics... what are your thoughts after over a year?


----------



## luzchic

yoshidie said:


> This is so beautiful!! Love the color!


Thank you !


----------



## ncevans07

Hi ladies!!!  I am new to the MK Hamilton club, but not to MK itself  I have a question about the MK Hamilton Large totes.  I am roughly 5'1/100lbs and very petite.  My question is this, are you any of you around my size and use the bigger bag?  I don't live anywhere near a MK so I am going to have to order online to try them on and I'm afraid it will be to big and look out of proportion with my body size.  I think the smaller Hamilton will be to small.  I have 2 kids and carry a TON of stuff with me...my iPad, usually purse stuff and then stuff for my kids.  I need some help/advice.  Also, I wanted the black rose gold hamilton, but it isn't online and can't find any in stores.  The Vanilla one is online though, does vanilla get dirty easily?  TIA!!!


----------



## dougdz1

Has anyone seen the new MK Hamilton bags!? They're amazing! These are the 3 that I'm deciding on which to get.http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAEL-Michael-Kors-MICHAEL-Michael-Kors-Hamilton-Large-Calf-Hair-Tote-TOTES/prod16910010_cat8519_cat8501_/?index=4&cmCat=cat000000cat8501cat8519&isEditorial=false http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...Cat=cat000000cat8501cat8519&isEditorial=false http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...Cat=cat000000cat8501cat8519&isEditorial=false


----------



## kath00

Joining you all with my first MK!

Edited: hmmm, totally weird.  Uploaded a pix and it didn't show up.  Trying again...


----------



## kath00

OK here it is...  Sorry!  Found this lime green saffiano leather beauty with gold hardware at Macy's for 25% off.  Not a huge clearance price but honestly better than eBay!  LOVE the color!


----------



## pattyluvzpurses

kath00 said:
			
		

> OK here it is...  Sorry!  Found this lime green saffiano leather beauty with gold hardware at Macy's for 25% off.  Not a huge clearance price but honestly better than eBay!  LOVE the color!



That is a beauty! Love that color.


----------



## Ms.Qi

My three hamilton babies


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Ms.Qi said:


> My three hamilton babies


 Great collection! I really want the signature Hamilton in white too.  I own the brown signature MK Hamilton.  Love the matching wallet too.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Ms.Qi said:


> My three hamilton babies





kath00 said:


> OK here it is...  Sorry!  Found this lime green saffiano leather beauty with gold hardware at Macy's for 25% off.  Not a huge clearance price but honestly better than eBay!  LOVE the color!


I LOVE this color!!


----------



## Ms.Qi

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Great collection! I really want the signature Hamilton in white too.  I own the brown signature MK Hamilton.  Love the matching wallet too.



Thank you *DP PURSE FAN*,I love it,this color is great for the summer


----------



## platinum_girly

AshTx.1 said:


> Your pictures really inspired me to want to get this bag! Are you still loving it after all this time? It looks so pretty in these pics... what are your thoughts after over a year?


 
Awww thanks girl but i got rid of mine awhile ago, i found that i preferred the larger Hamilton size but i never actually took the plunge for the larger one and bought the Gansevoort instead :shame:


----------



## 05_sincere

Ms.Qi said:


> My three hamilton babies



Great choices love the MK logo with wallet



kath00 said:


> OK here it is...  Sorry!  Found this lime green saffiano leather beauty with gold hardware at Macy's for 25% off.  Not a huge clearance price but honestly better than eBay!  LOVE the color!



This color is amazing.


----------



## st.love

Love this thread! I've been wanting a Hamilton for quite some time, I just can't decide on a style/color!


----------



## st.love

kath00 said:


> OK here it is...  Sorry!  Found this lime green saffiano leather beauty with gold hardware at Macy's for 25% off.  Not a huge clearance price but honestly better than eBay!  LOVE the color!



Oh my, gorgeous color!


----------



## Ms.Qi

05_sincere said:


> Great choices love the MK logo with wallet



Thank you *05_sincere *


----------



## AshTx.1

platinum_girly said:


> Awww thanks girl but i got rid of mine awhile ago, i found that i preferred the larger Hamilton size but i never actually took the plunge for the larger one and bought the Gansevoort instead :shame:



Oh no problem. Thanks for replying. The gansevoort is nice also!


----------



## Blondee178

My bag is here!!!!!!!!!

You ladies were right, it is exactly what I wanted.  She's my third hamilton and I'm in love.


----------



## pattyluvzpurses

Blondee178 said:
			
		

> My bag is here!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You ladies were right, it is exactly what I wanted.  She's my third hamilton and I'm in love.



That's a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## ashleyroe

i went in for one hamilton and came out with another.

there was a 25% off table at macys and i asked my sa about an aqua hammy satchel and she told me it was another 25% off that mark down and another 20% with a coupon she had. i couldnt pass up that deal!

now i need to go back to get the orginal hamilton i wanted, haha.


----------



## BagsToRiches

kath00 said:


> OK here it is...  Sorry!  Found this lime green saffiano leather beauty with gold hardware at Macy's for 25% off.  Not a huge clearance price but honestly better than eBay!  LOVE the color!





ashleyroe said:


> i went in for one hamilton and came out with another.
> 
> there was a 25% off table at macys and i asked my sa about an aqua hammy satchel and she told me it was another 25% off that mark down and another 20% with a coupon she had. i couldnt pass up that deal!
> 
> now i need to go back to get the orginal hamilton i wanted, haha.




I just registered with tPF, although I have been reading threads here and learning lots from you ladies for several months.  I purchased my first MK Hamilton last spring and have been addicted ever since.

My latest find, thanks to kath00, was the lime green saffiano Hamilton satchel for 25% off at Macy's.  I'd fallen in love with this bag, but had forced it out of my mind.  When I saw your post, I decided to check out my local Macy's and found one left, which haunted me for days until I called and asked the SA to put it aside for me.  With the additional deduction of 20% with my Macy's charge, I had the bag of my dreams with little to no guilt!   

Then today I saw ashleyroe's post about the additional 25% off the already reduced price, which Macy's offered over the weekend.  Since I only bought my lime Hamilton last Thurs., I went back and they gave me the extra 25% off!  I am one happy lady!  So happy that I bought the matching wallet (also 25% and 20% off.)

Thank you, ladies!!  I look forward to learning much more from you and enjoying many future posts!


----------



## StylePassion

Ms.Qi said:


> My three hamilton babies


Wow! Those are so stunning....thanks for sharing


----------



## Ms.Qi

StylePassion said:


> Wow! Those are so stunning....thanks for sharing



love hamilton


----------



## ashleyroe

BagsToRiches said:


> I just registered with tPF, although I have been reading threads here and learning lots from you ladies for several months. I purchased my first MK Hamilton last spring and have been addicted ever since.
> 
> My latest find, thanks to kath00, was the lime green saffiano Hamilton satchel for 25% off at Macy's. I'd fallen in love with this bag, but had forced it out of my mind. When I saw your post, I decided to check out my local Macy's and found one left, which haunted me for days until I called and asked the SA to put it aside for me. With the additional deduction of 20% with my Macy's charge, I had the bag of my dreams with little to no guilt!
> 
> Then today I saw ashleyroe's post about the additional 25% off the already reduced price, which Macy's offered over the weekend. Since I only bought my lime Hamilton last Thurs., I went back and they gave me the extra 25% off! I am one happy lady! So happy that I bought the matching wallet (also 25% and 20% off.)
> 
> Thank you, ladies!! I look forward to learning much more from you and enjoying many future posts!


 

i'm glad you could take advantage of that offer! it was well worth it. congrats on your new bag.


----------



## pixiejenna

FYI anyone who wants one of the f/w season saffriano hamiltons in grey or purple in the *e/w *size they have them at macys.com! http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...l?ID=680184&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results I just ordered mine


----------



## StylePassion

pixiejenna said:


> FYI anyone who wants one of the f/w season saffriano hamiltons in grey or purple in the *e/w *size they have them at macys.com! http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...l?ID=680184&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results I just ordered mine


Thanks! I was interested in getting a purple one


----------



## kath00

pixiejenna said:
			
		

> FYI anyone who wants one of the f/w season saffriano hamiltons in grey or purple in the e/w size they have them at macys.com! http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/michael-michael-kors-handbag-hamilton-saffiano-leather-satchel?ID=680184&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results I just ordered mine



Glad I could help with the Macy's purchase of the green bag!! Thanks so much for posting this about the purple one! I I just got online and ordered it! I yahoo.


----------



## fieldsinspring

My first Hamilton!!! I love her  large pink w silver- found at the outlet, had to share! pink is my very favorite color and I dress casual- I do work outside the home and love how I can dress this up or down. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## vwsecret

fieldsinspring said:


> My first Hamilton!!! I love her  large pink w silver- found at the outlet, had to share! pink is my very favorite color and I dress casual- I do work outside the home and love how I can dress this up or down. Thanks for letting me share!


 
Congrats!! the pink is Great and Welcome to the Hamilton Club!!!


----------



## fieldsinspring

vwsecret said:
			
		

> Congrats!! the pink is Great and Welcome to the Hamilton Club!!!



Thank you!!! It was a splurge for me for sure but I have returned/sold a lot and it's my birthday today so I went for it. So happy I did!!


----------



## StylePassion

fieldsinspring said:


> Thank you!!! It was a splurge for me for sure but I have returned/sold a lot and it's my birthday today so I went for it. So happy I did!!


I LOVE that pink!!!!! So pretty! Congrats on the new Hamilton  and Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## fieldsinspring

StylePassion said:
			
		

> I LOVE that pink!!!!! So pretty! Congrats on the new Hamilton  and Happy Birthday!!!



Thank you SO much!


----------



## twochubbycheeks

fieldsinspring said:


> My first Hamilton!!! I love her  large pink w silver- found at the outlet, had to share! pink is my very favorite color and I dress casual- I do work outside the home and love how I can dress this up or down. Thanks for letting me share!



Pink ismy fave color too! I love this..how much was it at the outlets?


----------



## pixiejenna

fieldsinspring said:


> My first Hamilton!!! I love her  large pink w silver- found at the outlet, had to share! pink is my very favorite color and I dress casual- I do work outside the home and love how I can dress this up or down. Thanks for letting me share!



Congrats on your first hamilton! And Happy Birthday!


----------



## BagsToRiches

fieldsinspring said:


> Thank you!!! It was a splurge for me for sure but I have returned/sold a lot and it's my birthday today so I went for it. So happy I did!!


Pretty bag!  Congratulations and happy birthday.  Be careful with these Hamiltons--they're like potato chips, you can't have just one!


----------



## kath00

Oh boy, Lord and Taylor has the purple with gold hardware! I just ordered it too!!! Yummmmmmm! Can't wait to get it.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Love this color, looks good on you!!    Twins on the iphone case ... 





fieldsinspring said:


> My first Hamilton!!! I love her  large pink w silver- found at the outlet, had to share! pink is my very favorite color and I dress casual- I do work outside the home and love how I can dress this up or down. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Audhee2626

kath00 said:


> OK here it is...  Sorry!  Found this lime green saffiano leather beauty with gold hardware at Macy's for 25% off.  Not a huge clearance price but honestly better than eBay!  LOVE the color!


Omg.....nice lime color


----------



## StylePassion

fieldsinspring said:


> Thank you!!! It was a splurge for me for sure but I have returned/sold a lot and it's my birthday today so I went for it. So happy I did!!


Ok, so this is hilarious. I saw your post and pics of your beautiful pink Hamilton and last night, I wander through TJMaxx on my way to Target for some paper towels and what do I see, but an electric pink Hamilton staring at me! I had to get it..LOL I guess now we're bag twins ha ha


----------



## 05_sincere

Wow great find I hope I stumble into this bag lol


----------



## meeouw2

I just knew we have this thread 
My first michael kors is the jelly hamilton, its a belated bday gift from my bf.
I like it alot but its really heavy 
Anyone have the same experience with hamilton jelly?


----------



## pixiejenna

I saw a purple saffranio e/w with gold hardware "in the wild" lol at L&T. So I had to take a pick, I'm getting mine tomorrow and I can't wait after seeing it IRL! I love the gold hardware on this color so much more than the silver. I also got to see a grey croc embossed leather hamilton that has caught my eye online, I really liked this one too!


----------



## vwsecret

pixiejenna said:


> I saw a purple saffranio e/w with gold hardware "in the wild" lol at L&T. So I had to take a pick, I'm getting mine tomorrow and I can't wait after seeing it IRL! I love the gold hardware on this color so much more than the silver. I also got to see a grey croc embossed leather hamilton that has caught my eye online, I really liked this one too!


 
Hey Pixiejenna, my purple Hamilton with the gold hardware arrived today, boy was I surprised. I love the color! I have to admint, I'm not sure that I'm 100% "in love" with the Saffiano leather. I'm going to have to think about this. I did find to purchase the original purple Hamilton (slouchy version) with the silver hardware a month or so ago, and I really like the softer leather. I wanted to take a picture of them both togethe, to try and help me make my mind up, They are two totally different looking bags, what do you all think?


----------



## miyomi

May I ask what the name of that shade of blue the e/w hamilton in your profile picture is? It's stunning! 




pixiejenna said:


> I saw a purple saffranio e/w with gold hardware "in the wild" lol at L&T. So I had to take a pick, I'm getting mine tomorrow and I can't wait after seeing it IRL! I love the gold hardware on this color so much more than the silver. I also got to see a grey croc embossed leather hamilton that has caught my eye online, I really liked this one too!


----------



## pixiejenna

vwsecret said:


> Hey Pixiejenna, my purple Hamilton with the gold hardware arrived today, boy was I surprised. I love the color! I have to admint, I'm not sure that I'm 100% "in love" with the Saffiano leather. I'm going to have to think about this. I did find to purchase the original purple Hamilton (slouchy version) with the silver hardware a month or so ago, and I really like the softer leather. I wanted to take a picture of them both togethe, to try and help me make my mind up, They are two totally different looking bags, what do you all think?



Well in the pic they look almost the same, but I know IRL they aren't. That's the purple from last fall right? I purchased one and then ended up returning it because I didn't like the color IRL I was hoping for it to be darker. If your not totally in love with the leather and want to switch bags right away then maybe it's not the bag for you. Saffiano leather is stiff/rough compared to regular leather. Other style bags the leather dosen't seem so stiff like on the tote because the tote tends to lack structure so it softens/becomes more floppy. I have one e/w tote that's saffiano leather and while it has softened over time it is still very structured. So while it won't be super stiff  like when you first got it, it won't ever become smooshy like regular leather. If that's a deal breaker then you need to send it back, don't settle on a bag just because you like the color. If you want to spend a few days thinking about it and still aren't totally sold on it, then it should go back. I own a lot of leather bags that are very smooshy, so I think that's a part of the appeal of this bag to me it's diffrent from what I already have because it is so structured. I also know it's very durable so I don't have to worry about it getting stains/showing wear and tear like regular leather dose.


----------



## pixiejenna

miyomi said:


> May I ask what the name of that shade of blue the e/w hamilton in your profile picture is? It's stunning!



I just pmed you!


----------



## pixiejenna

I got my gold hardware purple in today and I snapped a few quick comparison pics. I didn't totally unwrap the silver one but you can see the hardware.

Without flash





With flash





Silver hardware





Gold hardware





Just a side by side with my aqua, the new one looks so narrow but you can see my aqua one is "stretched out" for a lack of a better word.


----------



## purpleaddict

OMG, the purple e/w hamiltons (silver and gold) are both super gorgeous!!!!!!!! Wonder which one you'll keep... I'm receiving my purple e/w silver hardware one today. I already have the purple n/s silver hardware so I can change them around whenever i want!!!!! ^___^v


----------



## giggles016

pixiejenna said:


> I got my gold hardware purple in today and I snapped a few quick comparison pics. I didn't totally unwrap the silver one but you can see the hardware.



Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing pics! Did you decide which one to keep? I haven't seen either in person yet, but I have the purple with gold hardware and the matching wallet on the way.


----------



## purpleaddict

pixiejenna said:


> Well in the pic they look almost the same, but I know IRL they aren't. That's the purple from last fall right? I purchased one and then ended up returning it because I didn't like the color IRL I was hoping for it to be darker. If your not totally in love with the leather and want to switch bags right away then maybe it's not the bag for you. Saffiano leather is stiff/rough compared to regular leather. Other style bags the leather dosen't seem so stiff like on the tote because the tote tends to lack structure so it softens/becomes more floppy. I have one e/w tote that's saffiano leather and while it has softened over time it is still very structured. So while it won't be super stiff  like when you first got it, it won't ever become smooshy like regular leather. If that's a deal breaker then you need to send it back, don't settle on a bag just because you like the color. If you want to spend a few days thinking about it and still aren't totally sold on it, then it should go back. I own a lot of leather bags that are very smooshy, so I think that's a part of the appeal of this bag to me it's diffrent from what I already have because it is so structured. I also know it's very durable so I don't have to worry about it getting stains/showing wear and tear like regular leather dose.





I totally agree!! I'm sure the saffiano one will stretch out a bit but still keep its structure. I'm moving onto saffiano leather because my rock n roll hamilton definitely got super slouchy, it bothers me a bit...  But I know it's totally up to you... or maybe keep both??? haha  ^___^v


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm keeping the purple with gold hardware. I snapped up the silver one before I knew about the gold, I was so excited to see a purple saffraino hamilton I didn't think twice about it esp since I love my aqua hamilton so much. I love both combos but I have a Bal raisin sgh city so I don't want two dark purple bags with silver hardware. I also have a Bal dark violet ggh money(wallet) which will go perfectly with the purple & gold hardware hamilton.


----------



## kath00

I am in the same boat as you!  I ordered the silver HW purple from Macy's last week and it just arrived today.  That purple color is spectacular!!  And this is coming from someone who really doesn't like purple handbags!  

The gold one from L and T is coming also so I guess I will have a chance to see it side by side also.  But I was pleasantly surprised by how nicely the silver goes with the purple....

Thanks for the pix!  Now I am really excited by my purchases.  One will have to go back too, but I am not sure right now which one!!

Katherine


----------



## lovesunny

I don't own any mk bags but I've been looking at the Hamilton ostrich one in turquoise...I have one put on hold until tomorrow at Tjmaxx by my house and the regular price was $348... And now $199 ...is that a good price?


----------



## vwsecret

lovesunny said:


> I don't own any mk bags but I've been looking at the Hamilton ostrich one in turquoise...I have one put on hold until tomorrow at Tjmaxx by my house and the regular price was $348... And now $199 ...is that a good price?
> 
> View attachment 1843746


 
That's a GREAT Deal!! I've been checking my local Marshalls and TJMaxx 3 - 4 times per week, for the past couple of months, just hoping to find a Hamilton w/ the lock, no luck! I've seen several other MK bags, but no Hamilton w/ lock.  Today was your lucks day!  
I have the Tangerine ostrich embossed and the pink ostrich emobssed Hamilton with the lock, and they are my favorite.  Giood For you!    I know you will enjoy your new bag.


----------



## vwsecret

I was very surprised to see a new color of the Hamilton N/S at my local Dillards, I have to admit, it really is a very interesting bag, and it is growing on me, hummm, I actually like the dark color at the bottom . I didn't come home with me, yet! Has anyone else see this color of Hamilton and what are your thoughts.


----------



## lovesunny

vwsecret said:
			
		

> That's a GREAT Deal!! I've been checking my local Marshalls and TJMaxx 3 - 4 times per week, for the past couple of months, just hoping to find a Hamilton w/ the lock, no luck! I've seen several other MK bags, but no Hamilton w/ lock.  Today was your lucks day!
> I have the Tangerine ostrich embossed and the pink ostrich emobssed Hamilton with the lock, and they are my favorite.  Giood For you!    I know you will enjoy your new bag.



Really? Ive seen alot of the larger hamilton with the lock at my local tjmaxx but it was just too big for me and when i saw this one the color was just soo amazing... I have it on hold till tomorrow so i guess ill be there first thing to buy it! Thank u for ur input!!


----------



## TiffYoo

lovesunny said:


> I don't own any mk bags but I've been looking at the Hamilton ostrich one in turquoise...I have one put on hold until tomorrow at Tjmaxx by my house and the regular price was $348... And now $199 ...is that a good price?
> 
> View attachment 1843746



Omg that's a super duper bargain! A very good deal, I'd say go for it  its gorgeous and the ostrich prints really in this season so chic but mature too! The color aquas so eye catching too : D


----------



## lovesunny

TiffYoo said:
			
		

> Omg that's a super duper bargain! A very good deal, I'd say go for it  its gorgeous and the ostrich prints really in this season so chic but mature too! The color aquas so eye catching too : D



Sooo I went back today...and guess what,????? It went on clearance for $149! I couldnt believe it!!! Well here she is....


----------



## Waffle65

lovesunny said:


> Sooo I went back today...and guess what,????? It went on clearance for $149! I couldnt believe it!!! Well here she is....
> 
> View attachment 1844637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1844638



Beautiful bag! And congrats on the great price.


----------



## lovesunny

Waffle65 said:


> Beautiful bag! And congrats on the great price.



Thank u! I've never had a mk bag before! I'm a lv kinda girl but every time I see a mk Hamilton I practically can't take my eyes off of it! It's such a pretty bag!


----------



## BagsToRiches

lovesunny said:


> Sooo I went back today...and guess what,????? It went on clearance for $149! I couldnt believe it!!! Well here she is....
> 
> View attachment 1844637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1844638


Wow!  What a deal!  And you'll love the bag.  I have the outlet version in turquoise with SHW and I get so many compliments on the color.  Enjoy!


----------



## kath00

Here are my 2 purple bags.  I surprised myself by liking the silver one much better IRL.  The gold is VERY gold to me and has a much more "elegant" feel.  But since the rest of the bag is not as fancy looking, it seems out of place for me.  This is of course totally personal opinion but I am sending the gold one back and keeping the silver from Macy's.  

Katherine


----------



## aagh

kath00 said:


> Here are my 2 purple bags.  I surprised myself by liking the silver one much better IRL.  The gold is VERY gold to me and has a much more "elegant" feel.  But since the rest of the bag is not as fancy looking, it seems out of place for me.  This is of course totally personal opinion but I am sending the gold one back and keeping the silver from Macy's.
> 
> Katherine


Beautiful!! Agree...silver HW looks stunning on the purple!


----------



## tnsweetness

kath00 said:


> Here are my 2 purple bags. I surprised myself by liking the silver one much better IRL. The gold is VERY gold to me and has a much more "elegant" feel. But since the rest of the bag is not as fancy looking, it seems out of place for me. This is of course totally personal opinion but I am sending the gold one back and keeping the silver from Macy's.
> 
> Katherine


 
OK...silver for me...Now off to track it down!

ETA: Ordered Purple w/ Siver HW from Macys...25% off = $236.91!  Can't wait to join the club!


----------



## Restore724

kath00 said:


> Here are my 2 purple bags. I surprised myself by liking the silver one much better IRL. The gold is VERY gold to me and has a much more "elegant" feel. But since the rest of the bag is not as fancy looking, it seems out of place for me. This is of course totally personal opinion but I am sending the gold one back and keeping the silver from Macy's.
> 
> Katherine


 
Wow, purples!


----------



## vwsecret

Thanks to a co-worker,  she was able to track down the Lime Green with gold hardward N/S Hamilton at a great price, only $156.44 from Macy's . Our local Macy's never had the Lime N/S witn the gold hardware, just the E/W. I will be putting my new bag into use tomorrow.


----------



## valbuhdee

Hi ladies! I've had my eye on the Hamilton for quite a while now and I am so close to being able to buy one! I'm sooo excited and this thread definitely makes me more anxious!

I really want the black saffiano leather Hamilton with GHW. It's just so classy and timeless! 
I also love the rose gold hardware, but I'm not sure if it comes in the saffiano leather or not. That's definitely a deal breaker for me!

Anyways, I can't wait to show you my new baby when the time comes!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

vwsecret said:


> Thanks to a co-worker,  she was able to track down the Lime Green with gold hardward N/S Hamilton at a great price, only $156.44 from Macy's . Our local Macy's never had the Lime N/S witn the gold hardware, just the E/W. I will be putting my new bag into use tomorrow.



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## purpleaddict

vwsecret said:


> Thanks to a co-worker,  she was able to track down the Lime Green with gold hardward N/S Hamilton at a great price, only $156.44 from Macy's . Our local Macy's never had the Lime N/S witn the gold hardware, just the E/W. I will be putting my new bag into use tomorrow.




I LOVE the lime color!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!! ^___^v


----------



## Allshinythings

So many MK beauties! 

Hi guys, I am new to the forum and mk. Here is my first mk purchased at an outlet in Miami.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

AmokedFish said:


> So many MK beauties!
> 
> Hi guys, I am new to the forum and mk. Here is my first mk purchased at an outlet in Miami.


 
Hello, WELCOME to the MK forum!  I have the same Hamilton I have added the MK logo to my bag also!   Love what you have done here.  Hope to see many more MK bags come your way.


----------



## Allshinythings

Thanks DP purse fan. The girl in the store gave me the mk logo for free. I also added the juice couture key chain to add more 'flavor' to the purse. 

My next purchase is going to be a hamilton tote in luggage (the one with the lock). I love MK.


----------



## Vanessa17

I am new to the Clubhouse with 2 Hamiltons 

Can someone please explain to newbie the difference between E/W, N/S and Luggage? Tia


----------



## vwsecret

Vanessa17 said:


> I am new to the Clubhouse with 2 Hamiltons
> 
> Can someone please explain to newbie the difference between E/W, N/S and Luggage? Tia


 
Welcome Vanessa17, so the difference between the "East/West" and the "North/South" is SIZE!

the North/South "large" also know as the tote is 13"H x 14"W x 6 1/4"D.

and the East/West "smlaller" also know as the satchel measures 9 1/2"H x 12 3/4"W x 4 1/2"D 
(measurement taken from the MK website)

I hope this helps!


----------



## Vanessa17

vwsecret said:


> Welcome Vanessa17, so the difference between the "East/West" and the "North/South" is SIZE!
> 
> the North/South "large" also know as the tote is 13"H x 14"W x 6 1/4"D.
> 
> and the East/West "smlaller" also know as the satchel measures 9 1/2"H x 12 3/4"W x 4 1/2"D
> (measurement taken from the MK website)
> 
> I hope this helps!


Thank you so much vwsecret, makes sense now 

Mine are both North/South. I have one in hemp with mahogany and a caramel/tan ostrich Hamilton


----------



## Mrs. Mac

AmokedFish said:


> So many MK beauties!
> 
> Hi guys, I am new to the forum and mk. Here is my first mk purchased at an outlet in Miami.



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## StylePassion

AmokedFish said:


> So many MK beauties!
> 
> Hi guys, I am new to the forum and mk. Here is my first mk purchased at an outlet in Miami.


Gorgeous! I have that exact bag as well....love how you added the logo charm and JC charm...


----------



## Allshinythings

Thank you! I can't wait to get my Hamilton  luggage!!


----------



## Allshinythings

Vanessa17 said:
			
		

> Thank you so much vwsecret, makes sense now
> 
> Mine are both North/South. I have one in hemp with mahogany and a caramel/tan ostrich Hamilton



You should post some pics!


----------



## Bag Fetish

AmokedFish said:
			
		

> So many MK beauties!
> 
> Hi guys, I am new to the forum and mk. Here is my first mk purchased at an outlet in Miami.



Love it!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Has anyone removed the long strap from their bag? 
I wish the would have made this removable..


----------



## Bag Fetish

I have been reading that some the hamiltons. Small e/w bags are softer more floppy then others. 
I'm going to be getting one in "luggage" I think if not black.
Is there something I should be looking for? I'd like the softer/floppy one.


----------



## Bag Fetish

baglady2009 said:
			
		

> I'm so glad I found this thread because I LOVE MK Hamilton bags. My hubby got me the N/S Hamilton in the luggage color for Christmas and I've been hooked ever since. I recently got a great deal on this beauty from TJ Max. It is an embossed ostrich E/W tote in tangerine. I found the matching wallet on Ebay. I loved this particular bag so much that I ordered the turqouise color today.



Can I ask have you used this wallet much?? How is it holding up?


----------



## Bag Fetish

Monterra said:
			
		

> Better pics:
> 
> I love the structure of the bag! There were slight scratch marks on the lock place, but not enough to be really noticeable.
> 
> The innards: fits my phones, iPod and work stuff. I'll have to carry a folded-up plastic bag for any extempore shopping as this one doesn't have as much haul space...
> 
> My previously self-made purse organizer fits this MK perfectly, so it truly was meant to be.



What is this self made organizer you speak of....?


----------



## Waffle65

Bag Fetish said:


> I have been reading that some the hamiltons. Small e/w bags are softer more floppy then others.
> I'm going to be getting one in "luggage" I think if not black.
> Is there something I should be looking for? I'd like the softer/floppy one.



The luggage size Hamilton's do get floppy and are soft. My luggage Hamilton started getting floppy after a month or two of everyday use.


----------



## Bag Fetish

KimmyAnne said:
			
		

> You can take the lock off, but it's sort of impractical to do so because then the flaps flop around.
> 
> If you don't like the locks but still like the shape of the Hamilton, you could check out the Outlet version of the bag; it doesn't have a lock. Instead it has a Michael Kors logo plaque on the front. I like the leather that is used on the Outlet version better myself.  If you look back at post 205 in this thread, you'll see DP PURSE FAN has posted a pic of 2 Hamiltons that are the Outlet version. You can get these at MK Outlets, or some TJ Maxx's.
> 
> Hope that helps



Love this look! Very much like a relaxed birkin.


----------



## missbrasilnyc

vwsecret said:


> Thanks to a co-worker,  she was able to track down the Lime Green with gold hardward N/S Hamilton at a great price, only $156.44 from Macy's . Our local Macy's never had the Lime N/S witn the gold hardware, just the E/W. I will be putting my new bag into use tomorrow.




Oh my GOD, $156?! What a deal!!!!! And a north south tote to boot! WOW! Congratulations on a fantastic purchase. Enjoy it!


----------



## missbrasilnyc

AmokedFish said:


> So many MK beauties!
> 
> Hi guys, I am new to the forum and mk. Here is my first mk purchased at an outlet in Miami.



Welcome!  Congrats on such a gorgeous bag, I think this color combo is one of the few where I'd say I like silver hardware better than gold! Love your keychains too lol.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Waffle65 said:


> The luggage size Hamilton's do get floppy and are soft. My luggage Hamilton started getting floppy after a month or two of everyday use.


 great thanks.. is there different leather or are they all coated canvas?


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Here is my Black Hamilton added the MK logo key chain. Purchase bag from TJ MAXX $179last year they are going for $199 at TJ's this year.  Looking for the same bag in Tan / luggage color for the fall.  I prefer this size on me.


----------



## tnsweetness

I wanna join the club too!

Here are my Hamiltons...

Lime E/W with Gold HW




Purple E/W with Silver HW




Aqua E/W with Gold HW




My 3 beauties together!


----------



## Allshinythings

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Here is my Black Hamilton added the MK logo key chain. Purchase bag from TJ MAXX $179last year they are going for $199 at TJ's this year.  Looking for the same bag in Tan / luggage color for the fall.  I prefer this size on me.



So pretty! I have the same purse!


----------



## Allshinythings

tnsweetness said:


> I wanna join the club too!
> 
> Here are my Hamiltons...
> 
> Lime E/W with Gold HW
> 
> View attachment 1854122
> 
> 
> Purple E/W with Silver HW
> 
> View attachment 1854123
> 
> 
> Aqua E/W with Gold HW
> 
> View attachment 1854124
> 
> 
> My 3 beauties together!
> 
> View attachment 1854125



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## tnsweetness

AmokedFish said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!


 
Thanks!


----------



## pattyluvzpurses

tnsweetness said:
			
		

> I wanna join the club too!
> 
> Here are my Hamiltons...
> 
> Lime E/W with Gold HW
> 
> Purple E/W with Silver HW
> 
> Aqua E/W with Gold HW
> 
> My 3 beauties together!



Only one thing would make these even more beautiful...Abby in the pic with them


----------



## MIKOMEGMOM

I love the Aqua....I may have to hunt one down...



tnsweetness said:


> I wanna join the club too!
> 
> Here are my Hamiltons...
> 
> Lime E/W with Gold HW
> 
> View attachment 1854122
> 
> 
> Purple E/W with Silver HW
> 
> View attachment 1854123
> 
> 
> Aqua E/W with Gold HW
> 
> View attachment 1854124
> 
> 
> My 3 beauties together!
> 
> View attachment 1854125


----------



## tnsweetness

MIKOMEGMOM said:


> I love the Aqua....I may have to hunt one down...


 
It is GORGEOUS!  Scored mine on ebay NWT for $190!


----------



## lovemyzoes

does anyone have or has seen the hamilton large croc shoulder handbag? it's on the Macys' website on sale. interested to know thoughts on this purse.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Love these bags!!! Wonderful colors! 


tnsweetness said:


> i wanna join the club too!
> 
> Here are my hamiltons...
> 
> Lime e/w with gold hw
> 
> View attachment 1854122
> 
> 
> purple e/w with silver hw
> 
> View attachment 1854123
> 
> 
> aqua e/w with gold hw
> 
> View attachment 1854124
> 
> 
> my 3 beauties together!
> 
> View attachment 1854125


----------



## karo

tnsweetness said:


> I wanna join the club too!
> 
> Here are my Hamiltons...
> 
> Lime E/W with Gold HW
> 
> View attachment 1854122
> 
> 
> Purple E/W with Silver HW
> 
> View attachment 1854123
> 
> 
> Aqua E/W with Gold HW
> 
> View attachment 1854124
> 
> 
> My 3 beauties together!
> 
> View attachment 1854125


Love your collection!!! Gorgeous colors!


----------



## tnsweetness

karo said:


> Love your collection!!! Gorgeous colors!


 
Thanks SO much...I have been a "closet" MK lover for awhile but these new colors made me step outta there!


----------



## tnsweetness

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Love these bags!!! Wonderful colors!


 
Thanks a BUNCH!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Im dying here and need this bag. This afternoon I got to meet up with a friend that is just here on business, and she had a large red Hamilton ... omg to die for!


----------



## Restore724

Bag Fetish said:


> Im dying here and need this bag. This afternoon I got to meet up with a friend that is just here on business, and she had a large red Hamilton ... omg to die for!


 

 That Hamilton in Claret color is a rich and unique shade of red and the gold hw is the just the right touch of elegance.  I bet it looks amazing in person.  I could not find it on MK website.  Macy's seems to get the good stuff first!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Restore724 said:
			
		

> That Hamilton in Claret color is a rich and unique shade of red and the gold hw is the just the right touch of elegance.  I bet it looks amazing in person.  I could not find it on MK website.  Macy's seems to get the good stuff first!



Yes I found it on the Macy's site.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

OMG. I NEED this color!!!!  It's gorgeous!!!!  I haven't seen this on the website because if I had I may have bought this color instead of the luggage!!!! Stunning!!!


----------



## MIKOMEGMOM

Has anyone seen the claret and the Bordeaux? I wonder how similar they are? 





And 







I want the Bordeaux with the gold whip/stud but I'm also liking the claret.....decisions.


----------



## iluvmybags

Nm


----------



## LVLadyLover

Yeah........i'm now in the club! Just picked up my MK Fuschia Hamilton Tote today from Holt's, and i'm in love!


----------



## pattyluvzpurses

LVLadyLover said:
			
		

> Yeah........i'm now in the club! Just picked up my MK Fuschia Hamilton Tote today from Holt's, and i'm in love!



Beautiful! I didn't know it came in Fuschia. Love it


----------



## 05_sincere

LVLadyLover said:


> Yeah........i'm now in the club! Just picked up my MK Fuschia Hamilton Tote today from Holt's, and i'm in love!



Amazing the color is Beautiful


----------



## ilax27

Hey, Ladies! I've been following this thread for a while now, and I am finally getting a Hamilton! But I have a quick question.. I want it in luggage because I only own black purses, but the store I'm getting it from doesn't have luggage with gold hardware  Will a luggage and silver bag look bad with gold jewelry?


----------



## 05_sincere

ilax27 said:


> Hey, Ladies! I've been following this thread for a while now, and I am finally getting a Hamilton! But I have a quick question.. I want it in luggage because I only own black purses, but the store I'm getting it from doesn't have luggage with gold hardware  Will a luggage and silver bag look bad with gold jewelry?



IMO it will not have the luggage with silver hardware and I wear it all the time with gold jewelry or with the Tory Burch Flats that are luggage and gold..hth


----------



## elibaby

LVLadyLover said:
			
		

> Yeah........i'm now in the club! Just picked up my MK Fuschia Hamilton Tote today from Holt's, and i'm in love!



Hello! Would you be kind enough to indulge us with modeling pics please?  I have been dying for the luggage Hamilton but the reseller told me she only has it in pink and has reserved it for me only for today. I don't know how it would look like if I would bring it to work. Thank you so much!


----------



## kath00

Hi everyone, 

Just thought I'd post my new Hamilton in Claret.  What an amazing shade of red.  Like red wine!  Totally YUMMY!  It looks great with the gold HW.  Got mine from Macy's...

Katherine


----------



## kath00

Whoops, just realized that BagFetish was looking for this bag.  HIGHLY recommend!  Gorgeous color and super soft leather.    Kath


----------



## darcy-0702

ilax27 said:


> Hey, Ladies! I've been following this thread for a while now, and I am finally getting a Hamilton! But I have a quick question.. I want it in luggage because I only own black purses, but the store I'm getting it from doesn't have luggage with gold hardware  Will a luggage and silver bag look bad with gold jewelry?



I have the large hamilton in luggage with silver hardware and wear mine with everything. I no longer match jewelry and hardware colors. I actually like the fact that now anything goes.


----------



## LVLadyLover

pattyluvzpurses said:


> Beautiful! I didn't know it came in Fuschia. Love it



Thank you, Thank you! I couldn't stop staring at it when it was on my desk this morning lol!  I LOVE the color, and was surprised at how light the bag was even though I loaded it up with ALOT of stuff!  I highly recommend this color!


----------



## purpleaddict

kath00 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just thought I'd post my new Hamilton in Claret.  What an amazing shade of red.  Like red wine!  Totally YUMMY!  It looks great with the gold HW.  Got mine from Macy's...
> 
> Katherine




GORGEOUS!!!!!!! ^___^v


----------



## Restore724

kath00 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just thought I'd post my new Hamilton in Claret.  What an amazing shade of red.  Like red wine!  Totally YUMMY!  It looks great with the gold HW.  Got mine from Macy's...
> 
> Katherine



Congrats! That is the most beautiful shade of wine red. I love it.


----------



## indi3r4

MIKOMEGMOM said:


> Has anyone seen the claret and the Bordeaux? I wonder how similar they are?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1858393
> 
> 
> And
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1858394
> 
> 
> 
> I want the Bordeaux with the gold whip/stud but I'm also liking the claret.....decisions.



I love the bordeaux but just want to let you know that it's actually NOT studded hamilton.. it's a woven gold leather stitched to the leather instead of what I assumed gold studs hardware. I was instore today, took a closer look and sooo bummed to find that out.  I love me some studs!


----------



## Bag Fetish

kath00 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just thought I'd post my new Hamilton in Claret.  What an amazing shade of red.  Like red wine!  Totally YUMMY!  It looks great with the gold HW.  Got mine from Macy's...
> 
> Katherine



Beautiful color!! Irl it's amazing


----------



## Bag Fetish

kath00 said:
			
		

> Whoops, just realized that BagFetish was looking for this bag.  HIGHLY recommend!  Gorgeous color and super soft leather.    Kath



Well I was after this but found a Bordeaux Abby so this is off my list..


----------



## Bag Fetish

Restore724 said:
			
		

> Congrats! That is the most beautiful shade of wine red. I love it.



Isn't it nice


----------



## kath00

Bag Fetish said:
			
		

> Well I was after this but found a Bordeaux Abby so this is off my list..



I think you can go for both.  This is not really a Bordeaux color.  It's more red.   And a totally different shapes and style! :-P


----------



## coronita

I got my first Hamilton a few weeks ago, but I haven't started using it. Crazy!! It is just a very fall bag to me and it is still warm for September. My fiance bought me the Croc-embossed Hamilton tote and matching wallet!!  I've been wanting a MK forever!! I will post pics once I start using it.


----------



## CHELSB5503

coronita said:
			
		

> I got my first Hamilton a few weeks ago, but I haven't started using it. Crazy!! It is just a very fall bag to me and it is still warm for September. My fiance bought me the Croc-embossed Hamilton tote and matching wallet!!  I've been wanting a MK forever!! I will post pics once I start using it.



I'm going to get my first Hamilton next weekend and I am beyond excited!!


----------



## Dimple

Does anyone know if there are any deals on the Hamilton at the moment.

My sister is on holidays in Hawaii and I'm hoping she can bring one back to Sydney for me.


----------



## chunkylover53

About to pull the trigger on my second Hamilton (my first foray into Hamiltons was a fail and I returned it). I am really loving the Hamiltons with the stud trim. Just need to decide between black and luggage...


----------



## CHELSB5503

valbuhdee said:
			
		

> Hi ladies! I've had my eye on the Hamilton for quite a while now and I am so close to being able to buy one! I'm sooo excited and this thread definitely makes me more anxious!
> 
> I really want the black saffiano leather Hamilton with GHW. It's just so classy and timeless!
> I also love the rose gold hardware, but I'm not sure if it comes in the saffiano leather or not. That's definitely a deal breaker for me!
> 
> Anyways, I can't wait to show you my new baby when the time comes!



Is the saffiano leather a more stiff leather?


----------



## Gypsycruiser

Okay ladies.......I can't believe it but.....I just ordered my first Hamilton in purple from Macy's a few minutes ago. I have the best hubby on the planet! 

Whew.....not sure yet about the saffiano leather but that bag in purple looks sooooo elegant!!

I will post pics when she gets here. I can't wait! 

Has anyone posted any mod pics in the saffiano leather?

Still waiting on the tote from Nordies.....hope it's cute. I am in MK mode, lol.

I can't wait to join you! Just couldn't wait to post here, lol.


----------



## valbuhdee

It's finally arrived! I finally found the black N/S Hamilton with gold hardware in the Saffiano leather and it was delivered today! 







I will post some better pictures later and will also post a mod pic for those who asked for one. Let me just say, I'm SO glad I got the saffiano leather. I love how structured the bag is and it feels so much more sturdy.


----------



## valbuhdee

CHELSB5503 said:


> Is the saffiano leather a more stiff leather?



Yes, the saffiano leather is much more stiff and makes the bag more structured.


----------



## Gypsycruiser

valbuhdee said:


> It's finally arrived! I finally found the black N/S Hamilton with gold hardware in the Saffiano leather and it was delivered today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post some better pictures later and will also post a mod pic for those who asked for one. Let me just say, I'm SO glad I got the saffiano leather. I love how structured the bag is and it feels so much more sturdy.



Gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## MIKOMEGMOM

Where did you find the bag at? 



valbuhdee said:


> It's finally arrived! I finally found the black N/S Hamilton with gold hardware in the Saffiano leather and it was delivered today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post some better pictures later and will also post a mod pic for those who asked for one. Let me just say, I'm SO glad I got the saffiano leather. I love how structured the bag is and it feels so much more sturdy.


----------



## LaPetiteSirene

valbuhdee said:
			
		

> It's finally arrived! I finally found the black N/S Hamilton with gold hardware in the Saffiano leather and it was delivered today!
> 
> I will post some better pictures later and will also post a mod pic for those who asked for one. Let me just say, I'm SO glad I got the saffiano leather. I love how structured the bag is and it feels so much more sturdy.



You're making me drool!!  love it!


----------



## valbuhdee

MIKOMEGMOM said:
			
		

> Where did you find the bag at?



Ebags.com! They have like 5 different colors in saffiano.


----------



## CHELSB5503

valbuhdee said:
			
		

> Ebags.com! They have like 5 different colors in saffiano.



Do they have the bags in saffiano leather in the store!! Your bag is beautiful!!


----------



## Love4MK

As soon as I have time (and remember!), I will post a photo of mine ... I have three!  Love everyone's Hamiltons!


----------



## 2twenty

hi! I'm a newbie and just bought my first Hamilton!!!! woohooooo! Well it's my first MK bag, period. I got one of the newer studded Hamilton totes in Bordeaux. I can't wait for it to get here & post pics and be cool like the rest of you girls! Est arrival says 9/24, booooo. I hope it gets here quicker! I've been watching this little beauty for a while now and it's been on back order for so long. I can't waaaaaait!


----------



## CHELSB5503

Your bags are all beautiful can't wait to pick mine up on 9/22


----------



## CHELSB5503

2twenty said:
			
		

> hi! I'm a newbie and just bought my first Hamilton!!!! woohooooo! Well it's my first MK bag, period. I got one of the newer studded Hamilton totes in Bordeaux. I can't wait for it to get here & post pics and be cool like the rest of you girls! Est arrival says 9/24, booooo. I hope it gets here quicker! I've been watching this little beauty for a while now and it's been on back order for so long. I can't waaaaaait!



That's a beauty!!


----------



## Gypsycruiser

CHELSB5503 said:


> Your bags are all beautiful can't wait to pick mine up on 9/22



Same here......one ships tomorrow and the other on Monday. The wait is maddening!!


----------



## CHELSB5503

Gypsycruiser said:
			
		

> Same here......one ships tomorrow and the other on Monday. The wait is maddening!!



Waiting is so hard!!!


----------



## 2twenty

CHELSB5503 said:


> That's a beauty!!



 weeeeee! I can't wait to meet her! lol I feel like I just adopted a baby.


I see a few of us are waiting for shipments too... I agree it's the hardest part but since I did the promo code for free shipping on the MK site, I can't complain too much lol. I hope they don't decide to process my order extra slow since I used a code to save money off of shipping lol

I can't wait to see everyone's new Hamiltons!


----------



## valbuhdee

CHELSB5503 said:
			
		

> Do they have the bags in saffiano leather in the store!! Your bag is beautiful!!



Thanks so much! I think right now they only have purple, grey, and vanilla. You can call around and ask, though!


----------



## Gypsycruiser

CHELSB5503 said:


> Waiting is so hard!!!



Just checked and Macy's shipped one already....whoo hoo! I have the tracking number but it's too soon to get the arrival date. I am so excited....got to love Macy's....shipping it a day early.


----------



## CHELSB5503

Gypsycruiser said:
			
		

> Just checked and Macy's shipped one already....whoo hoo! I have the tracking number but it's too soon to get the arrival date. I am so excited....got to love Macy's....shipping it a day early.



That's awesome!!!


----------



## Gypsycruiser

CHELSB5503 said:


> That's awesome!!!



Thank you!

Looks like the N/S bag will here by end of day tomorrow. 

Keeping fingers and toes crossed I love it!


----------



## Restore724

Lots of Hamilton colors at MACYS online.


----------



## kings_20

Does anyone have a mod pic of the purple saffiano N/S HAMILTON?? I'm kind of torn between wanting the large or the satchel...

I already have the satchel in black with silver hardware and am contemplating the purple with gold. Just don't know if it'll be too large bc of the stiffer leather. Thoughts?? I'm 5'5 size 2-3. 

I'm no stranger to large bags but like the elegance of the satchel size.


----------



## Gypsycruiser

kings_20 said:


> Does anyone have a mod pic of the purple saffiano N/S HAMILTON?? I'm kind of torn between wanting the large or the satchel...
> 
> I already have the satchel in black with silver hardware and am contemplating the purple with gold. Just don't know if it'll be too large bc of the stiffer leather. Thoughts?? I'm 5'5 size 2-3.
> 
> I'm no stranger to large bags but like the elegance of the satchel size.



I have the purple with SHW coming. I am 4"11 and size 4-6.....I am worried the bag will be too large for me too. I always buy smaller bags so this will be a big change for me.


----------



## kings_20

Gypsycruiser said:
			
		

> I have the purple with SHW coming. I am 4"11 and size 4-6.....I am worried the bag will be too large for me too. I always buy smaller bags so this will be a big change for me.



Awesome!! Please post some mod pics when your bag arrives. I love silver hardware but the gold is different as most of my purple bags already have silver. Anyways, love them both. Please let me know how you like the saffiano leather as well.


----------



## purpleaddict

kings_20 said:


> Does anyone have a mod pic of the purple saffiano N/S HAMILTON?? I'm kind of torn between wanting the large or the satchel...
> 
> I already have the satchel in black with silver hardware and am contemplating the purple with gold. Just don't know if it'll be too large bc of the stiffer leather. Thoughts?? I'm 5'5 size 2-3.
> 
> I'm no stranger to large bags but like the elegance of the satchel size.




I have *BOTH* the Purple N/S & E/W Hamiltons with Silver hardware ^__^v  I've been carrying the N/S lately, and the saffiano leather makes the bag look and feel bigger because it's more structured compared to the normal leather Hamiltons (I also own the Rock n Roll hamiltons (both N/S & E/W)).  It's very stiff, but I do enjoy the fact that it holds its shape. My Rock n Roll Hamilton completely sags now, so I'm happy with the saffiano. I'm 5'2" and size 4-6.  I don't have any photos yet, but i'll try taking some soon!! 

BTW, i get soooo many compliments everyday I carry it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gypsycruiser

kings_20 said:


> Awesome!! Please post some mod pics when your bag arrives. I love silver hardware but the gold is different as most of my purple bags already have silver. Anyways, love them both. Please let me know how you like the saffiano leather as well.



I certainly will post pics when I get her.....if no one else posts any. I am really curious about the saffiano leather. I know nothing about it.....other than it makes an elegant bag.


----------



## CHELSB5503

valbuhdee said:
			
		

> Thanks so much! I think right now they only have purple, grey, and vanilla. You can call around and ask, though!



Yes it only comes in those color's for right now but the purple is beautiful!


----------



## CHELSB5503

valbuhdee said:
			
		

> It's finally arrived! I finally found the black N/S Hamilton with gold hardware in the Saffiano leather and it was delivered today!
> 
> I will post some better pictures later and will also post a mod pic for those who asked for one. Let me just say, I'm SO glad I got the saffiano leather. I love how structured the bag is and it feels so much more sturdy.



I had heard that the when you purchase a saffiano leather bag it comes with a warranty is this true??


----------



## kings_20

purpleaddict said:


> I have *BOTH* the Purple N/S & E/W Hamiltons with Silver hardware ^__^v I've been carrying the N/S lately, and the saffiano leather makes the bag look and feel bigger because it's more structured compared to the normal leather Hamiltons (I also own the Rock n Roll hamiltons (both N/S & E/W)). It's very stiff, but I do enjoy the fact that it holds its shape. My Rock n Roll Hamilton completely sags now, so I'm happy with the saffiano. I'm 5'2" and size 4-6. I don't have any photos yet, but i'll try taking some soon!!
> 
> BTW, i get soooo many compliments everyday I carry it!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Thanks so much for the reply!!  If you could post some pics, that'll be great.


----------



## kings_20

I think that saffiano is a stiffer but really durable leather.  I'm pretty sure I'll like it, just not sure if the N/S will be too large and rectangular...

I really don't need another bag lol.

EDIT:  Is saffiano leather heavy?


----------



## theprettycat

How bad is the sag of the leather? Does it really look different or bad?


----------



## missaudrie

kings_20 said:


> I think that saffiano is a stiffer but really durable leather.  I'm pretty sure I'll like it, just not sure if the N/S will be too large and rectangular...
> 
> I really don't need another bag lol.
> 
> EDIT:  Is saffiano leather heavy?



I have the N/S saffiano hamilton and it's pretty big on my 5'1 frame due to the structure. Since it's stiff, the top doesn't slouch down and so when I put the shorter handles over my shoulder the top sits almost right below my armpit which is a tad bit uncomfortable. Depending on how much stuff you put in it, it can get heavy. And yes, it's a little heavier than the regular leather hamiltons. It's such a gorgeous bag though!!


----------



## missaudrie

theprettycat said:


> How bad is the sag of the leather? Does it really look different or bad?



It depends on how much stuff you have in it because either the items you have inside make it slouch or it'll fill the bag out taking most of the slouch away. If you're not a fan of the slouch you can always go with the saffiano hamiltons which are structured or get a purse organizer which can help any bag keep it's shape.


----------



## theprettycat

missaudrie said:
			
		

> It depends on how much stuff you have in it because either the items you have inside make it slouch or it'll fill the bag out taking most of the slouch away. If you're not a fan of the slouch you can always go with the saffiano hamiltons which are structured or get a purse organizer which can help any bag keep it's shape.



Thank you so much! I don't mind sag unless the bag literally transforms into something else haha


----------



## kings_20

missaudrie said:


> I have the N/S saffiano hamilton and it's pretty big on my 5'1 frame due to the structure. Since it's stiff, the top doesn't slouch down and so when I put the shorter handles over my shoulder the top sits almost right below my armpit which is a tad bit uncomfortable. Depending on how much stuff you put in it, it can get heavy. And yes, it's a little heavier than the regular leather hamiltons. It's such a gorgeous bag though!!


 
Thanks so much - I can't stop thinking about the purple one


----------



## Gypsycruiser

kings_20 said:


> Thanks so much - I can't stop thinking about the purple one



Purple bags are so hard to come by these days. I kept thinking about the purple bags too.

Waiting on UPS to deliver the Hamilton n/s bag today. Monday the jet set tote and not sure when the Hamilton e/w will be here....it was shipped but UPS is not giving me a date of arrival for some reason.

I have three purple bags coming. Wonder if all three will be the same shade of purple. I love/hate waiting for UPS to deliver, lol.

Can anyone tell me if the shade of purple is light....dark...rich....warm?? Thanks!


----------



## kings_20

I have so many purple bags in my collection - I just love them   Purple and wine shades are my fave colours for bags.  Great neutrals without being blah.

Now the lime E/W is catching my eye.  I usually don't like green but the lime reminds me of a granny smith apple - so cheerful!


----------



## CHELSB5503

kings_20 said:
			
		

> I have so many purple bags in my collection - I just love them   Purple and wine shades are my fave colours for bags.  Great neutrals without being blah.
> 
> Now the lime E/W is catching my eye.  I usually don't like green but the lime reminds me of a granny smith apple - so cheerful!



I love the lime!!! My favorite color!!!


----------



## missaudrie

My Pearl Gray N/S Saffiano Hamilton  I bought it over labor day weekend for 20% off + no tax from ebags. The size scared me a bit...seems bigger than the regular leather N/S Hamilton due to the structured-ness. I decided to cut the tags off and use it today -I love it!

For reference, I'm 5'1 111lbs.


----------



## purpleaddict

As you can tell from my name, i'm a serious PURPLE ADDICT!! haha The purple hamiltons are really deep purple. I think it has more red than blue undertone though. I'm usually a fan of more of the blue undertone purples, but these hamiltons are so gorgeous, I couldn't resist. It's really hard to come by such a bold, rich purple shade nowadays. I ended up buying both the N/S and E/W hamiltons with silver hardware!!!! ^___^v


----------



## kings_20

That pearl grey Hamilton is STUNNING!!!!!!!! I am still loving the purple... Hmmmmmm.... What to do????


----------



## missaudrie

kings_20 said:


> That pearl grey Hamilton is STUNNING!!!!!!!! I am still loving the purple... Hmmmmmm.... What to do????



Thanks! Get one color in the N/S and the other color in the E/W size


----------



## Monterra

I'm kind of bummed that the large Hamilton didn't fit my "work bag" needs as I really did want to get one... The opening was just too tight for my laptop in order to be practical. I did a little "fitting" with the laptop at the dept. store around here which sells MK.  Well, maybe the next bag will a large Hamilton...

But wow! The dept. store is having a 150 year anniversary and thus they've got specialty anniversary items... (MK makes specialty items for a relatively unknown northern dept. store chain, who would have though : )

A green-black croc hamilton! It was gorgeous live, though animal prints are not usually my thing.

Pic here


----------



## MIKOMEGMOM

Do you ladies think this is too much calf hair ? I think maybe exchange for the astrid model? 





Opinions please


----------



## MIKOMEGMOM

I have the astrid in this color and love it


----------



## CHELSB5503

Monterra said:
			
		

> I'm kind of bummed that the large Hamilton didn't fit my "work bag" needs as I really did want to get one... The opening was just too tight for my laptop in order to be practical. I did a little "fitting" with the laptop at the dept. store around here which sells MK.  Well, maybe the next bag will a large Hamilton...
> 
> But wow! The dept. store is having a 150 year anniversary and thus they've got specialty anniversary items... (MK makes specialty items for a relatively unknown northern dept. store chain, who would have though : )
> 
> A green-black croc hamilton! It was gorgeous live, though animal prints are not usually my thing.
> 
> Pic here



They have the hamilton work totes now which are a lot bigger I saw them online at Macy's


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

MIKOMEGMOM said:


> Do you ladies think this is too much calf hair ? I think maybe exchange for the astrid model?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1873933
> 
> 
> Opinions please



This is a timeless set wear them together wear them separate  enjoy them!!!


----------



## robbins65

mikomegmom said:


> do you ladies think this is too much calf hair ? I think maybe exchange for the astrid model?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1873933
> 
> 
> opinions please




love it!!!


----------



## vwsecret

MIKOMEGMOM said:


> Do you ladies think this is too much calf hair ? I think maybe exchange for the astrid model?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1873933
> 
> 
> Opinions please


 
Not at all, if wearing w/ a solid color outfit will look GREAT!  I was in New Orleans this past week and saw both sizes in the calf hair bag at the MK store.  My only concern is the possible wearing of the calf hair on the back side of the bag as it rubs against your body.  I had another bag, different designer, and after awhile a spot on the back was pretty much bald. I have noticed other designers bags that utilize calf hair on them have either a leather back or ostrich leather on the back which makes them more durable.  That said, it is a beautiful bag!


----------



## valbuhdee

I'm still in the car and have an hour drive home, but I thought I would post my new MK thing! My fiancé stopped at the MK Outlet and got me a matching wallet to go with my Hamilton! 

I got the Jet Set zip around wallet. I love how simple it is and that it will go with any black/gold bag I use! 

I also got a really great short sleeved MK cover up for only $30! It's been a great day!


----------



## josephL

My Dark Sand python N/S Hamilton. Just bought it a few days ago at Dillards and I love it. At first I was thinking of buying something neutral like luggage or black but I couldn't pass this up when I saw it. I love the ombre effect, the bottom of the bag is completely black so you don't really have to worry about it getting dirty when you set it down. It also seems to really pair well with a lot of colors so I'm happy I got this as my first Hamilton. Also bought a matching Fulton wallet.


----------



## Gypsycruiser

I can join the club now!!

Here is purple Hamilton tote. Still waiting on the satchel....should be here tomorrow. Have to decide on this tote ot the Jet Set tote. Both are yummy...decisions...decisions.

Will post a pic of the satchel when I get it.


----------



## CHELSB5503

Gypsycruiser said:
			
		

> I can join the club now!!
> 
> Here is purple Hamilton tote. Still waiting on the satchel....should be here tomorrow. Have to decide on this tote ot the Jet Set tote. Both are yummy...decisions...decisions.
> 
> Will post a pic of the satchel when I get it.



That bag is beautiful!! I get my Hamilton in 4 days !!!!!


----------



## Gypsycruiser

CHELSB5503 said:


> That bag is beautiful!! I get my Hamilton in 4 days !!!!!



It's the wait that drives you nuts, lol. Can,t wait for you!


----------



## CHELSB5503

Gypsycruiser said:
			
		

> It's the wait that drives you nuts, lol. Can,t wait for you!



Waiting is the worst! I will post pics I soon as I receive it!


----------



## coronita

Here is my croc-embossed Hamilton with the matching Jet Set wallet. I got this as a gift from my FI. In the picture I left some of the wrapping on it. I started using it today!


----------



## Gypsycruiser

coronita said:


> Here is my croc-embossed Hamilton with the matching Jet Set wallet. I got this as a gift from my FI. In the picture I left some of the wrapping on it. I started using it today!



Beautiful set!


----------



## pringirl

valbuhdee said:
			
		

> I'm still in the car and have an hour drive home, but I thought I would post my new MK thing! My fiancé stopped at the MK Outlet and got me a matching wallet to go with my Hamilton!
> 
> I got the Jet Set zip around wallet. I love how simple it is and that it will go with any black/gold bag I use!
> 
> I also got a really great short sleeved MK cover up for only $30! It's been a great day!



This is gorgeous!! Still on the fence btw saffiano leather and the normal softer calf leather.. Hehe


----------



## CHELSB5503

Could anyone tell me is the outlet Hamilton the same as the one in the Michael Kors store?


----------



## CHELSB5503

Should I buy my Hamilton at an outlet or the boutique?


----------



## Gypsycruiser

CHELSB5503 said:


> Should I buy my Hamilton at an outlet or the boutique?



I have never seen an outlet MK bag but I think the difference is the boutique bag has the lock on the front and the outlet bag does not. Also think there is a small size diffence too. Hopefully someone who has both will chime in and post a few pics of the two side by side.


----------



## karo

missaudrie said:


> My Pearl Gray N/S Saffiano Hamilton  I bought it over labor day weekend for 20% off + no tax from ebags. The size scared me a bit...seems bigger than the regular leather N/S Hamilton due to the structured-ness. I decided to cut the tags off and use it today -I love it!
> 
> For reference, I'm 5'1 111lbs.


Love this color! It's gorgeous!


----------



## Gypsycruiser

Not happy here! UPS just delivered my Hamilton purple e/w bag and I think it's defective. It was in it's MK plastic bag and the silver HW was covered with plastic so I know it's never been touched....but it is defective.

The chain link strap does not lay flat. I think some of the links are linked backwards, if that makes sense. I noticed the leather part of the shoulder strap is twisted. 

I held up the n/s tote next to it to compare chains on the shoulder strap and the satchel is definitely not laying correctly. 

Waiting for DH to come home and I will have him look at it and see if it's something that can or should be fixed. But right now looks like I am returning the e/w bag.

Bummer!


----------



## TiffanyS88

Michael Kors Hamilton East-West Satchel in Luggage is on my Christmas list


----------



## lizirb

I just got my first Hamilton the other day (yay!)  It's the north south in luggage. I do have a question though about Hamiltons. I've seen 2 different interiors throughout this thread, and online. Just curious about that. Makes me worry mine is fake


----------



## Milkmonstermama

My Hamilton large tote in black w/gold hardware and all the stuff I can fit into it.


----------



## BagLVer4Life

^^^^Beautiful bag. I love the gold/brass hardware!


----------



## Milkmonstermama

BagLVer4Life said:
			
		

> ^^^^Beautiful bag. I love the gold/brass hardware!



Me too, and thanks!


----------



## jhs216

My dh just bought me this ombré large Hamilton. I love love love it.


----------



## CHELSB5503

Milkmonstermama said:
			
		

> My Hamilton large tote in black w/gold hardware and all the stuff I can fit into it.



That's the Hamilton I'm getting!! I hope they still have it in stores!!!!


----------



## Milkmonstermama

CHELSB5503 said:
			
		

> That's the Hamilton I'm getting!! I hope they still have it in stores!!!!



Just saw they have it at Zappos.com. Bought an RM bag from there before but never an MK one though.


----------



## lizirb

real or fake? (posted links below)


----------



## lizirb

http://www.flickr.com/photos/87479345@N08/8004031946/in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/87479345@N08/8004033810/in/photostream/


----------



## luminescence

Just got my black Hamilton N/S tote w/ gold hardware!!! 

Am absolutely in love!


----------



## Milkmonstermama

luminescence said:
			
		

> Just got my black Hamilton N/S tote w/ gold hardware!!!
> 
> Am absolutely in love!



Lovely!


----------



## Gypsycruiser

Beautiful bag! Enjoy her!


----------



## luminescence

Gypsycruiser said:
			
		

> Beautiful bag! Enjoy her!



Thank you! I will as it is my first MK bag as well


----------



## pringirl

luminescence said:
			
		

> Just got my black Hamilton N/S tote w/ gold hardware!!!
> 
> Am absolutely in love!



Congrats!! Modelling pics??


----------



## luminescence

pringirl said:
			
		

> Congrats!! Modelling pics??



Here ya go


----------



## pringirl

luminescence said:
			
		

> Here ya go



Thanks~	You look great!! And the bag is simply drool worthy ~


----------



## paulineperez

I'm planning on a Hamilton as my next purchase. Can't decide between black or tan, as i want a color that will match anything. Better save up.


----------



## Milkmonstermama

paulineperez said:
			
		

> I'm planning on a Hamilton as my next purchase. Can't decide between black or tan, as i want a color that will match anything. Better save up.



I say both will be great with coordinating with your wardrobe. I love my black Hamilton. It's just so classy looking. But the one in luggage is also gorgeous.


----------



## ilovethespeedy

I am really really torn!! I love the purple saffiano bag but also love the luggage color!! I am a little nervous about the saffiano being too big looking but at the same time I love the structured look and do not want the bag to sag too much and look different in the other leather HELP!!! I need modeling pics of each leather carried by the top handles not strap!!! Also Im not sure what color!!! I have a black coach and some LV bags but I have never had a colored bag!!!


----------



## ilovethespeedy

I am really really torn!! I love the purple saffiano bag but also love the luggage color!! I am a little nervous about the saffiano being too big looking but at the same time I love the structured look and do not want the bag to sag too much and look different in the other leather HELP!!! I need modeling pics of each leather carried by the top handles not strap!!! Also Im not sure what color!!! I have a black coach and some LV bags but I have never had a colored bag!!!


----------



## Milkmonstermama

ilovethespeedy said:
			
		

> I am really really torn!! I love the purple saffiano bag but also love the luggage color!! I am a little nervous about the saffiano being too big looking but at the same time I love the structured look and do not want the bag to sag too much and look different in the other leather HELP!!! I need modeling pics of each leather carried by the top handles not strap!!! Also Im not sure what color!!! I have a black coach and some LV bags but I have never had a colored bag!!!



I have the Hamilton in black with the regular leather. No mod pics but I did post some pics of it here in this thread (scroll up).  It does tend to sag if its not filled up. If you want a bit more structure, I'd go with the Hamilton in Saffiano leather. I own a few other bags with Saffiano leather and they're pretty sturdy bags. I've been eyeing the purple one in Saffiano as well just to add some color to my bland collection (I own a lot of blacks/browns). Sorry if this wasn't too helpful in your decision making. They are both beautiful bags so I say you can't go wrong.


----------



## ilovethespeedy

Milkmonstermama said:


> I have the Hamilton in black with the regular leather. No mod pics but I did post some pics of it here in this thread (scroll up).  It does tend to sag if its not filled up. If you want a bit more structure, I'd go with the Hamilton in Saffiano leather. I own a few other bags with Saffiano leather and they're pretty sturdy bags. I've been eyeing the purple one in Saffiano as well just to add some color to my bland collection (I own a lot of blacks/browns). Sorry if this wasn't too helpful in your decision making. They are both beautiful bags so I say you can't go wrong.


Thankyou so much!! Would you say your hamilton looks way bigger than your regular? I think thats my main fear because im only 5ft but Im top heavy and usually like bigger bags just not ccrazy big!!


----------



## Milkmonstermama

ilovethespeedy said:
			
		

> Thankyou so much!! Would you say your hamilton looks way bigger than your regular? I think thats my main fear because im only 5ft but Im top heavy and usually like bigger bags just not ccrazy big!!



I'm not sure I understand your question. Are you talking about the N/S Hamilton versus the smaller E/W? I have the N/S Hamilton. It's a big tote but not crazy big. I am 5'5", top heavy as well.


----------



## ilovethespeedy

Milkmonstermama said:


> I'm not sure I understand your question. Are you talking about the N/S Hamilton versus the smaller E/W? I have the N/S Hamilton. It's a big tote but not crazy big. I am 5'5", top heavy as well.


no I mean the saff leather or regular leather! I read on here the saff leather bag looks bigger because its more structured so Im not sure which to get, because I do like the look of the bag as is!


----------



## Milkmonstermama

ilovethespeedy said:
			
		

> no I mean the saff leather or regular leather! I read on here the saff leather bag looks bigger because its more structured so Im not sure which to get, because I do like the look of the bag as is!



Oh, I see! That makes sense that the Saffiano leather would seem bigger as it's more structured than the regular leather. I only have the Hamilton in the regular leather so I can't speak for the Saffiano Hamilton size wise. I don't think there'd be a BIG difference in size. But, I'm just guessing. I love my Hamilton but if I had to do it all over again, I'd buy the Saffiano leather. G'luck!


----------



## valbuhdee

ilovethespeedy said:
			
		

> Thankyou so much!! Would you say your hamilton looks way bigger than your regular? I think thats my main fear because im only 5ft but Im top heavy and usually like bigger bags just not ccrazy big!!



I think my saffiano does look bigger but I don't think it looks crazy big.


----------



## ilovethespeedy

Thanks so much!!! I bought a preloved ostrich one last night! Do yall know what the leather is like on the ostrich??


----------



## ilovethespeedy

But Im considering buying the purple saff from saks i believe!! I really would like the navy with gold but cant find it


----------



## ilovethespeedy

Can you tell if this is saffarino or the other leather? Its small pic but up close of the leather!!


----------



## ilovethespeedy

Which leather does this look like!!!


----------



## ilovethespeedy

bigger pic which leather does this look like?


----------



## Gypsycruiser

ilovethespeedy said:


> bigger pic which leather does this look like?



Looks like saffiano to me. The leather criss cross design is the saffiano.


----------



## ilovethespeedy

Thankyou!!!


----------



## Milkmonstermama

ilovethespeedy said:
			
		

> bigger pic which leather does this look like?



Yup, Saffiano.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Restore724 said:


> Lots of Hamilton colors at MACYS online.


 
Love them all!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

MIKOMEGMOM said:


> Do you ladies think this is too much calf hair ? I think maybe exchange for the astrid model?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1873933
> 
> 
> Opinions please


 
I love this look! Go for it!


----------



## CHELSB5503

Here's the new love of my life my black Hamilton with gold hardware!!!! She's everything and more


----------



## sclare

Hi.. Im a newbie. I got my first hamilton a few weeks ago


----------



## Milkmonstermama

sclare said:
			
		

> Hi.. Im a newbie. I got my first hamilton a few weeks ago



I've always wanted a white/cream bag but have always been afraid to have one as I know I'll get it all dirty. She's gorgeous! Looks great on you.


----------



## iluvbags1120

sclare said:
			
		

> Hi.. Im a newbie. I got my first hamilton a few weeks ago



I have that same bag, love it. Haven't had any problems keeping it clean either.


----------



## aquablueness

sclare said:


> Hi.. Im a newbie. I got my first hamilton a few weeks ago
> 
> 
> View attachment 1884381



Well put together, sophisticated and fresh. Lovely.


----------



## lunnul

Love this thread! Now I need a Hamilton. So bad.


----------



## iHeartMK

CHELSB5503 said:


> Could anyone tell me is the outlet Hamilton the same as the one in the Michael Kors store?


CHELSB5503,

I was also trying to decide whether I should go for the outlet Hamilton or the boutique one a while back. I ended up getting the Luggage E/W Hamilton with G/H at the outlet because of the following reasons:
1)  SIZE: outlet's 13.5 W x 10.5 H x 5.5 D VS. boutique's 12.75 W x 9.0 H x 5.5 D
2) EXTERIOR: outlet's flat logo plate VS. boutique's lock and key (I actually like the lock and key better but the flat logo plate started to grow on me).
3) INTERIOR: (a) outlet's middle zipper that divides the inside into 2 sections VS. boutique's ZERO sections, it's just one open area; but both bags have the same type of pockets. (b) The outlet one doesn't have a keyfob like the boutique does. (c) you'll notice that the interior fabric is different - outlet's vinyl type material VS. boutique's fabric/cotton material.  


Hope this helps!


----------



## iHeartMK

iHeartMK said:


> CHELSB5503,
> 
> I was also trying to decide whether I should go for the outlet Hamilton or the boutique one a while back. I ended up getting the Luggage E/W Hamilton with G/H at the outlet because of the following reasons:
> 1)  SIZE: outlet's 13.5 W x 10.5 H x 5.5 D VS. boutique's 12.75 W x 9.0 H x 5.5 D
> 2) EXTERIOR: outlet's flat logo plate VS. boutique's lock and key (I actually like the lock and key better but the flat logo plate started to grow on me).
> 3) INTERIOR: (a) outlet's middle zipper that divides the inside into 2 sections VS. boutique's ZERO sections, it's just one open area; but both bags have the same type of pockets. (b) The outlet one doesn't have a keyfob like the boutique does. (c) you'll notice that the interior fabric is different - outlet's vinyl type material VS. boutique's fabric/cotton material.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!


oh, and..
4) COST: I'd rather pay the same amount of money to get all the additional features of the outlet one. I paid $300. BUT be careful, when purchasing at the outlet, if you ever decide to take it back, you can only get store credit, just FYI.


----------



## sclare

lunnul said:
			
		

> Love this thread! Now I need a Hamilton. So bad.



Me too. I decided to buy a hamilton after i read this thread


----------



## MrsHandbag

Hey all! I purchased my very first MK hamilton about a month and a half ago. I love it but I still haven't used it for fear that I may not like it in the long run. I purchased the MK distressed mocha N/W with G/H. Any ideas on if this is a versatile handbag? Im afraid it wont go with much and is only limited to a fall handbag. I am thinking of selling it on ebay (as I got a steal on it and could make a decent profit). Then maybe get another hamilton. Im not the type of person to change my handbag everyday any suggestions? I would love to hear from you if you own this handbag. Thanks


----------



## CHELSB5503

MrsHandbag said:
			
		

> Hey all! I purchased my very first MK hamilton about a month and a half ago. I love it but I still haven't used it for fear that I may not like it in the long run. I purchased the MK distressed mocha N/W with G/H. Any ideas on if this is a versatile handbag? Im afraid it wont go with much and is only limited to a fall handbag. I am thinking of selling it on ebay (as I got a steal on it and could make a decent profit). Then maybe get another hamilton. Im not the type of person to change my handbag everyday any suggestions? I would love to hear from you if you own this handbag. Thanks



The Hamilton is the best bag I have ever purchased!!


----------



## valbuhdee

Sorry for the crappy iPhone pictures, but here are some modeling pictures with my saffiano Hamilton! For reference, I am 5'5" and 150 lbs. 

It does look larger than the softer leather, but not much. I went shopping yesterday and stopped in the MK outlet. The sales associates there went nuts over my bag and all said they loved the look of the saffiano so much. 

Edit: it seems my second picture didn't upload right, so in reuploading it.


----------



## lunnul

sclare said:


> Hi.. Im a newbie. I got my first hamilton a few weeks ago
> 
> 
> View attachment 1884381




ooh what a beautiful bag! love how it looks in that color


----------



## Milkmonstermama

valbuhdee said:
			
		

> Sorry for the crappy iPhone pictures, but here are some modeling pictures with my saffiano Hamilton! For reference, I am 5'5" and 150 lbs.
> 
> It does look larger than the softer leather, but not much. I went shopping yesterday and stopped in the MK outlet. The sales associates there went nuts over my bag and all said they loved the look of the saffiano so much.
> 
> Edit: it seems my second picture didn't upload right, so in reuploading it.



BEAUTIFUL! I think a Hamilton in the Saffiano leather will be my next buy. I have a black one in the regular leather and, although beautiful, I wish it didn't sag so much. I


----------



## CHELSB5503

I just sprayed my Hamilton with stain and rain repellant so I can start using it!!!


----------



## lizirb

Here's mine!


----------



## missbrasilnyc

Lol I originally posted this picture for the jacket, but since the hamilton's in the mix...why not?!  Love these pictures everyone!


----------



## CHELSB5503

lvsforme said:
			
		

> My large orange n/s Hamilton tote



Beautiful love that color!!!


----------



## Littlejo00

Hi! I've seen the newest python embossed Hamilton satchel at Macy's in mocha. What are your impressions of the distressed mocha look: classic or tacky?


----------



## CHELSB5503

Littlejo00 said:
			
		

> Hi! I've seen the newest python embossed Hamilton satchel at Macy's in mocha. What are your impressions of the distressed mocha look: classic or tacky?



If your asking me I'm not a fan of distressed look!! But if you like it I say go for it!


----------



## Milkmonstermama

CHELSB5503 said:
			
		

> If your asking me I'm not a fan of distressed look!! But if you like it I say go for it!



Agree. Not a fan either. But if that's something you're looking for, go with it.


----------



## poodpoodles

missbrasilnyc said:


> Lol I originally posted this picture for the jacket, but since the hamilton's in the mix...why not?!  Love these pictures everyone!


'

Lovely! I am still considering to get this size or not


----------



## CHELSB5503

I see that sears online has the saffiano leather Hamiltons for 309.00


----------



## Milkmonstermama

CHELSB5503 said:
			
		

> I see that sears online has the saffiano leather Hamiltons for 309.00



Sears sells Michael Kors handbags?


----------



## CHELSB5503

Milkmonstermama said:
			
		

> Sears sells Michael Kors handbags?



Ya I saw it on their website


----------



## MrsHandbag

Littlejo00 said:


> Hi! I've seen the newest python embossed Hamilton satchel at Macy's in mocha. What are your impressions of the distressed mocha look: classic or tacky?



I have to say i like it! But I love anything distressed


----------



## missbrasilnyc

poodpoodles said:


> '
> 
> Lovely! I am still considering to get this size or not



Thanks  Depends on what you want to use it for... I kind of tend to use this purse for fancier occasions since it doesn't fit very much in my opinion. Fits a cosmetics case, glasses case, zip around wallet, water bottle... I use my fulton for when I go to work and have to carry an ipad etc. etc. lol


----------



## Littlejo00

I wish they'd make the ombre Hamilton in the satchel size. The tote is unfortunately too big and heavy for me. The ombre Hamilton is really striking.


----------



## 05_sincere

Ladies the organe Hamilton is on sale at Nordstrom:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael...ualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=1004


----------



## CHELSB5503

valbuhdee said:
			
		

> Sorry for the crappy iPhone pictures, but here are some modeling pictures with my saffiano Hamilton! For reference, I am 5'5" and 150 lbs.
> 
> It does look larger than the softer leather, but not much. I went shopping yesterday and stopped in the MK outlet. The sales associates there went nuts over my bag and all said they loved the look of the saffiano so much.
> 
> Edit: it seems my second picture didn't upload right, so in reuploading it.



I had the option to buy the saffiano leather or the regular and I chose the regular I really loved the feel more!!  Great choice thou!!


----------



## ChiChi143

Just ordered my first MK bag.  N/S Hamilton in black with silver hardware.  I've been eyeing it and the 20% off at Bloomingdales gave me the extra push to buy it!


----------



## Milkmonstermama

ChiChi143 said:
			
		

> Just ordered my first MK bag.  N/S Hamilton in black with silver hardware.  I've been eyeing it and the 20% off at Bloomingdales gave me the extra push to buy it!



I have the same but in gold hardware. Great buy. You'll love her. Looking forward to pictures.


----------



## lizirb

That's next on my wish list! Black with gold hardware


----------



## Esquared72

Just loaded up my luggage with silver hardware to carry tomorrow. My DH bought this bag for me this past Christmas - needless to say, it's quite broken in!  I know some don't, but I absolutely love the smoosh factor that develops on the large Hamilton!


----------



## Littlejo00

How true! And your bag looks soft and lovely!


----------



## darcy-0702

eehlers said:


> Just loaded up my luggage with silver hardware to carry tomorrow. My DH bought this bag for me this past Christmas - needless to say, it's quite broken in!  I know some don't, but I absolutely love the smoosh factor that develops on the large Hamilton!



I have the same bag! Love her!


----------



## hilbee26

Does anyone have the Hamilton Artisan bag? I've visited it in the store twice and it is beautiful but I'd love to hear a review before taking the $400 leap. The Artisan bag seems more structured than the other Hamilton bags and I'm hoping it stays stiff and doesn't get soft like the other Hamilton's seem to do. Anyone have it? Thanks!

picture and link...
michaelkors.com/p/MICHAEL-Michael-Kors-MICHAEL-Michael-Kors-Hamilton-Artisan-Tote-hamilton/prod16900019___/?eItemId=prod16900019&cmCat=search&searchType=MAIN&icid=&rte=%252Fsearch.jhtml%253FN%253D0%2526Ntt%253Dhamilton%2526_requestid%253D42585
http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...3FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dhamilton%26_requestid%3D42585


----------



## CHELSB5503

Been using my Hamilton now for 2 weeks and I love her she is starting to sag which I don't mind I like it like that!! Today it's raining really hard where I'm at good thing I used the rain repellant on her!!!


----------



## valbuhdee

So it seems that the stitching on my bag has come loose on the side. I got it from Ebags.com, so I'm not sure if it can be fixed? I don't even think I've had it a month yet.


----------



## Milkmonstermama

valbuhdee said:
			
		

> So it seems that the stitching on my bag has come loose on the side. I got it from Ebags.com, so I'm not sure if it can be fixed? I don't even think I've had it a month yet.



Try calling customer service and explain to them your situation. A while back, I had an issue with a pair of shoes I purchased from them and I was able to return them and get a new pair. I haven't ever had any problems with their customer service as they have always been very nice. It doesn't hurt to try at least. Sorry about your bag.


----------



## Gypsycruiser

valbuhdee said:


> So it seems that the stitching on my bag has come loose on the side. I got it from Ebags.com, so I'm not sure if it can be fixed? I don't even think I've had it a month yet.



Oh no....I am so sorry your bag has issues. I have had to return something to eBags and they are very helpful. They sent out a replacement even before I returned the defected bag.

Hope you can get a replacement....that should not have happened. I just got a Bedford Bag from eBags.....I am going to go over it now. You never know if you got a bag that was returned for any reason.

Good luck to you! Keep us posted.


----------



## rodriguezxoxo

sclare said:
			
		

> Hi.. Im a newbie. I got my first hamilton a few weeks ago



How' has it been maintained?


----------



## chocochipjunkie

Hello... just bought my first Michael Kors handbag. I believe it's an East West Hamilton with Rose Gold hardware.


----------



## rodriguezxoxo

chocochipjunkie said:
			
		

> Hello... just bought my first Michael Kors handbag. I believe it's an East West Hamilton with Rose Gold hardware.



What store ?


----------



## chocochipjunkie

rodriguezxoxo said:


> What store ?



this was the MK outlet in Gilroy.


----------



## Monterra

Wow, this is the first time I actually realize the size difference between the normal satchel and outlet version.... It is somewhere between the N/S and E/W bags it seems?


----------



## CHELSB5503

valbuhdee said:
			
		

> So it seems that the stitching on my bag has come loose on the side. I got it from Ebags.com, so I'm not sure if it can be fixed? I don't even think I've had it a month yet.



I'm so sorry to hear that I would deff. Be calling some people a bag that expensive should not fall apart!!! Good luck and keep us posted!!


----------



## chocochipjunkie

Monterra said:


> Wow, this is the first time I actually realize the size difference between the normal satchel and outlet version.... It is somewhere between the N/S and E/W bags it seems?


 
Yes, it seems that way. Although the tag said East West (I guess it should be E/W-OV... East West Outlet Version)


----------



## fieldsinspring

Just got this beauty (instant love!) from a fellow pf'er today. Had to share (I love pink!)


----------



## Crazy for Bags

fieldsinspring said:


> Just got this beauty (instant love!) from a fellow pf'er today. Had to share (I love pink!)


I LOVE your bag!!! I'm a big pink fan too and the ostrich embossing it just stunning!  Congratulations and enjoy her!


----------



## LVLadyLover

fieldsinspring said:


> Just got this beauty (instant love!) from a fellow pf'er today. Had to share (I love pink!)



OH WOW, what a BEAUTY! So gorgeous, love it!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Here's my new N/S Woven Hamilton in Mocha (not the greatest picture though).  I originally had the Luggage color and just something about the color didn't do it for me.  So she went back and I was able to find the Mocha (on sale for a better price than I got the luggage!) and I so love this color!  It's so rich looking (meaning the dark saturated color - not a money thing).  I'm very happy!


----------



## Bag Fetish

fieldsinspring said:
			
		

> Just got this beauty (instant love!) from a fellow pf'er today. Had to share (I love pink!)



Love it!


----------



## LVLadyLover

Crazy for Bags said:


> Here's my new N/S Woven Hamilton in Mocha (not the greatest picture though).  I originally had the Luggage color and just something about the color didn't do it for me.  So she went back and I was able to find the Mocha (on sale for a better price than I got the luggage!) and I so love this color!  It's so rich looking (meaning the dark saturated color - not a money thing).  I'm very happy!



Very nice!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Thank you all for the kind words, I absolutely love it and love that I was able to get a great deal from someone that barely carried it and took care of it. Lucky me!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

fieldsinspring said:


> Just got this beauty (instant love!) from a fellow pf'er today. Had to share (I love pink!)



Beautiful &#10084;


----------



## BagLVer4Life

I'm in the club with my ostrich Hamilton bag in aqua with gold hardware.


----------



## lizirb

How much are the Hamilton bags at the outlet stores?


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

lizirb said:


> How much are the Hamilton bags at the outlet stores?


 
The outlet version of the Hamilton is around $ 325- $350.  Much better prices at TJ MAxx $199 there were some there at my local stores this week.  Check out TJ Maxx first.


----------



## beantownSugar

loving all of the hamiltons ladies!  such gorgeous bags


----------



## lizirb

DP PURSE FAN said:
			
		

> The outlet version of the Hamilton is around $ 325- $350.  Much better prices at TJ MAxx $199 there were some there at my local stores this week.  Check out TJ Maxx first.



Thanks! We're supposed to be getting an outlet in Castle Rock, CO next month and I cannot wait!   I try to go to TJ Maxx every now and then to scope out the purses, but no luck yet finding any :/


----------



## Gypsycruiser

BagLVer4Life said:


> I'm in the club with my ostrich Hamilton bag in aqua with gold hardware.
> 
> View attachment 1901778



That is a beautiful color! Congrats!


----------



## BagLVer4Life

Gypsycruiser said:
			
		

> That is a beautiful color! Congrats!



Thank you


----------



## fieldsinspring

Thank you all so much!!  I can pretty much say at this point I am converted from Coach. Love!


----------



## Gypsycruiser

fieldsinspring said:


> I can pretty much say at this point I am converted from Coach. Love!



Me too


----------



## citybaglady

Hi ladies! This is my very first post, although I do admit I have been lurking around admiring all of the pretty Hamiltons. Just wanted to add mine to the mix:
the n/s Hamilton in claret. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Gypsycruiser

citybaglady said:


> Hi ladies! This is my very first post, although I do admit I have been lurking around admiring all of the pretty Hamiltons. Just wanted to add mine to the mix:
> the n/s Hamilton in claret. Thanks for letting me share



Welcome!!! 

Love your claret Hamilton.....gorgeous color!


----------



## CHELSB5503

citybaglady said:
			
		

> Hi ladies! This is my very first post, although I do admit I have been lurking around admiring all of the pretty Hamiltons. Just wanted to add mine to the mix:
> the n/s Hamilton in claret. Thanks for letting me share



Very pretty!


----------



## citybaglady

thanks ladies! I debated over this color and luggage, but I love color (my friends say I'm not happy unless I'm clashing, ) so this won out.


----------



## sclare

Hi. Ladies.. How do you think about this bag? Original or fake?


----------



## Bag Fetish

where did you buy it ? 





sclare said:


> Hi. Ladies.. How do you think about this bag? Original or fake?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1904682
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1904683
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1904684


----------



## sclare

I got this picture from  boutique whose claim only sell original brand new bag.. I thinking to buy it. But when i see the lining i have a little doubt


----------



## Bag Fetish

sclare said:


> I got this picture from  boutique whose claim only sell original brand new bag.. I thinking to buy it. But when i see the lining i have a little doubt


whats wrong with the lining ?


----------



## Gypsycruiser

sclare said:


> I got this picture from  boutique whose claim only sell original brand new bag.. I thinking to buy it. But when i see the lining i have a little doubt



Is it because it says Michael Kors and not MK in a circle? I have no idea...both my bags have the MK in a circle lining.

Did you ask in the authenticate thread?


----------



## sclare

It's looks diffrent from mine n any hamilton lining i ever seen

This is mine


----------



## MrsHandbag

Does anyone know if there is a classified section on the pf? Like somewhere to buy and sell. I'm new here....


----------



## Bag Fetish

sclare said:


> It's looks diffrent from mine n any hamilton lining i ever seen
> 
> This is mine
> 
> View attachment 1904891


 is yours an outlet bag ?  regular size or large ?


----------



## Bag Fetish

MrsHandbag said:


> Does anyone know if there is a classified section on the pf? Like somewhere to buy and sell. I'm new here....



 perhaps you need to  go back and read the rules 

http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=48&a=8

Buying/Selling on tPF

Public selling/buying/trading is not permitted. Threads of WTS or WTB nature will be locked or deleted.
Soliciting your items for sale or desire to buy via Private Messages is prohibited.
Linking your own auctions is not permitted, in posts, signatures or  otherwise. This includes eBay, Bonanzle, eCrater, iOffer and other  auction-type sites.
Offering to obtain goods for others or requesting for others to buy goods for you is not permitted.


----------



## Monterra

I think the pink purse looks legit, tags are OK and stitching. Isn't that lining used maybe in some outlet bags?

For example this bag has that lining, and it is sold by someone on eBay who sells a lot of outlet bags...


----------



## sclare

Hi. Montera.. Thanks for your help


----------



## MIKOMEGMOM

I have the electric pink and it has the circe Mk's. 




sclare said:


> I got this picture from  boutique whose claim only sell original brand new bag.. I thinking to buy it. But when i see the lining i have a little doubt


----------



## MIKOMEGMOM

Also the Lacquer Pink I saw was Saffiano Leather and not the smooshy. I know because I order what was supposed to be Lacquer Pink from Las Vegas and they sent Electric Pink. The SA told me she was sorry and the Lacquer was the Saffiano one? 
Maybe they took the tag from something else?


----------



## Love4MK

My Hamiltons have the circle logo lining as well.  Definitely ask in the authenticate forum though.  Good luck!


----------



## Littlejo00

Okay, I took the plunge and ordered the E/W Woven Hamilton in Mocha. It had disappeared from the Dillards website and I was afraid it would soon be sold out on Ebags as well. I wonder if it will be heavier than other satchels due to the fact that the bag is woven.


----------



## ChiChi143

So I got my first Hamilton and love it! I'm an LV girl but wanted something leather instead of canvas. Now I want another one in luggage!


----------



## rodriguezxoxo

ChiChi143 said:
			
		

> So I got my first Hamilton and love it! I'm an LV girl but wanted something leather instead of canvas. Now I want another one in luggage!



Love love love !! so Which one are you loving more mk or LV ?


----------



## ChiChi143

rodriguezxoxo said:


> Love love love !! so Which one are you loving more mk or LV ?



Right now I'm loving the MK more.  LV is great for being durable, but I'm beginning to get bored with the styles & canvas (their leather is too much $ for me). I love how the MK leather seems durable yet it's soft too!


----------



## rodriguezxoxo

ChiChi143 said:
			
		

> Right now I'm loving the MK more.  LV is great for being durable, but I'm beginning to get bored with the styles & canvas (their leather is too much $ for me). I love how the MK leather seems durable yet it's soft too!



Right! I feel in love with the black and gold hardware from mk but I've been saving up for the LV neverfull, am beginning to doubt there quality though many people have been having problems with straps cracking or peeling so am not sure if its even worth it any more ?


----------



## fieldsinspring

ChiChi143 said:
			
		

> So I got my first Hamilton and love it! I'm an LV girl but wanted something leather instead of canvas. Now I want another one in luggage!



Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## lizirb

ChiChi143 said:
			
		

> So I got my first Hamilton and love it! I'm an LV girl but wanted something leather instead of canvas. Now I want another one in luggage!



I got mine in Luggage first and recently bought one in black with silver hardware. Should be here next week  I actually got both of mine on eBay for excellent prices!


----------



## sclare

Here's my new hamilton NS medium pink lacquer,  it's saffiano leather.  I love it very much


----------



## Milkmonstermama

sclare said:
			
		

> Here's my new hamilton NS medium pink lacquer,  it's saffiano leather.  I love it very much


Pretty. Is this a new style? I noticed the straps don't have the chains.


----------



## lunnul

Milkmonstermama said:
			
		

> Pretty. Is this a new style? I noticed the straps don't have the chains.



It does look pretty, but and the saffiano leather is beautiful  I haven't seen a Hamilton with that kind of long strap before. Did you put it there yourself? It looks detachable.


----------



## watk6022

I just seen the Michael kors Hamilton satchel in purple
http://www.polyvore.com/michael_michael_kors_hamilton_wide/thing?id=40857452

I MUST have it. How, or where do I find it? Also is there any links to this bag in this or another thread? Thanks!!


----------



## lilpursekitty

watk6022 said:


> I just seen the Michael kors Hamilton satchel in purple
> http://www.polyvore.com/michael_michael_kors_hamilton_wide/thing?id=40857452
> 
> I MUST have it. How, or where do I find it? Also is there any links to this bag in this or another thread? Thanks!!



I got mine at Macy's, but I bought the bigger version.  I haven't looked for the E/W version in purple.  Maybe try Macy's?


----------



## watk6022

lilpursekitty said:
			
		

> I got mine at Macy's, but I bought the bigger version.  I haven't looked for the E/W version in purple.  Maybe try Macy's?



OK so is it from this season. I have seen the large Hamilton. It looks like a eggplant color. This looks like a Aubergine. Its sold.out on most sites so.I didn't know if it was from a previous year.


----------



## sclare

Milkmonstermama said:
			
		

> Pretty. Is this a new style? I noticed the straps don't have the chains.



The long strap comes with the bag, and it's dont have chains. Actually it's old version  hamilton,

http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...on-North-South-Tote-Black-Totes/prod11820001/


----------



## megcurry

sclare said:


> The long strap comes with the bag, and it's dont have chains. Actually it's old version  hamilton,
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...on-North-South-Tote-Black-Totes/prod11820001/



Actually this bag is a MEDIUM North/South Hamilton and that's a relatively new style.  The original N/S is slightly bigger if memory serves me correctly.  And both the original N/S and E/W have the chain attached to the strap and the strap is not cross-body long like the MEDIUM N/S.  

Hope you love this!
Meg


----------



## lunnul

megcurry said:
			
		

> Actually this bag is a MEDIUM North/South Hamilton and that's a relatively new style.  The original N/S is slightly bigger if memory serves me correctly.  And both the original N/S and E/W have the chain attached to the strap and the strap is not cross-body long like the MEDIUM N/S.
> 
> Hope you love this!
> Meg



Oh this makes sense! I had never seen a medium hamilton before. Like I said before she's a beauty (saffiano +pink =pure love). I actually like that the long strap is detachable 

By the way, @sclare, I suppose this isn't the same bag you were recently asking to authenticate here on the forum? That one was also pink, but had chains right?


----------



## sclare

lunnul said:
			
		

> By the way, @sclare, I suppose this isn't the same bag you were recently asking to authenticate here on the forum? That one was also pink, but had chains right?



It's different bag  lunnul

Thanks meg


----------



## lunnul

sclare said:


> It's different bag  lunnul
> 
> Thanks meg



Oh ok! I thought so but was kind of confused for a moment. You got yourself a beautiful bag


----------



## Littlejo00

Just received my E/W Woven Mocha Hamilton Satchel. I really like it! The woven leather is such a unique look, and the color is yummy. It looks so great with the gold hardware too. I'm  finally a Hamilton Hottie!


----------



## lunnul

Littlejo00 said:


> Just received my E/W Woven Mocha Hamilton Satchel. I really like it! The woven leather is such a unique look, and the color is yummy. It looks so great with the gold hardware too. I'm  finally a Hamilton Hottie!



Congrats!! Post a picture?


----------



## lizirb

Just got my large N/S black Hamilton with silver hardware in the mail tonight! I'm in love! I also have it in luggage. My next one (I'm hoping) is the ombré python


----------



## StyleEnthusiast

sclare said:
			
		

> Here's my new hamilton NS medium pink lacquer,  it's saffiano leather.  I love it very much



This is gorgeous!


----------



## sclare

Littlejo00 said:
			
		

> Just received my E/W Woven Mocha Hamilton Satchel. I really like it! The woven leather is such a unique look, and the color is yummy. It looks so great with the gold hardware too. I'm  finally a Hamilton Hottie!



Welcome to the club, post picture pls.


----------



## Littlejo00

Can't post a pic right now, but hope to in a day or two!


----------



## lunnul

lizirb said:


> Just got my large N/S black Hamilton with silver hardware in the mail tonight! I'm in love! I also have it in luggage. My next one (I'm hoping) is the ombré python



A true Hamilton fan! haha  I saw the ombre python at Macy's today 25% off. IDK if they have it on sale on their website too (I saw at the actual store ) but seems like a good deal, beautiful bag. *enabler*


----------



## armanigirl

everyone's bags are so gorgeous!!! it's making me want to get another hamilton!!!!


----------



## lizirb

lunnul said:
			
		

> A true Hamilton fan! haha  I saw the ombre python at Macy's today 25% off. IDK if they have it on sale on their website too (I saw at the actual store ) but seems like a good deal, beautiful bag. *enabler*



I am obsessed! I've actually bought both of my Hamiltons off of eBay! Both were in excellent condition when I received them  I'm keeping my eyes peeled for the ombré python on eBay, but will have to wait a little while before I can afford it


----------



## MzPhuong

I have been looking at everyone's reveal and I just cant pick one for my first one!! lol I am curious as to why some Hamiltons have a middle zipper divider and some don't? Im only 5 feet tall do you think the large will look right? Thanks for all the lovely pictures to look at!


----------



## Milkmonstermama

MzPhuong said:
			
		

> I have been looking at everyone's reveal and I just cant pick one for my first one!! lol I am curious as to why some Hamiltons have a middle zipper divider and some don't? Im only 5 feet tall do you think the large will look right? Thanks for all the lovely pictures to look at!



The Hamilton's with the middle divide are sold in outlet shops only I believe and have a flat plaque logo on the front as opposed to a lock and key. I don't think the N/S bag will look too big on you. Happy shopping!


----------



## Gypsycruiser

MzPhuong said:


> I have been looking at everyone's reveal and I just cant pick one for my first one!! lol I am curious as to why some Hamiltons have a middle zipper divider and some don't? Im only 5 feet tall do you think the large will look right? Thanks for all the lovely pictures to look at!



I am 5 feet too. The N/S Hamilton,was wayyyyy too big for me. The E/W Hamilton was okay.

If you can go to an MK store or Department store that carries MK perhaps you should try one on. I didn,t.....I bought mine from Nordstrom's on line and wished I had tried them on first before buying. So I returned my Hamilton. Gorgeous bag but too big for me.

Let us know what you get.


----------



## Littlejo00

I'm only 5' tall and the N/S is too big for me. I love the look of the ombre Hamilton and wish it was available in the E/W.


----------



## smileglu

I received my latest Hamiltons today! The N/S tote is in Navy Saffiano leather and the clutch is the Ltd Ed Whipstitch Hamilton clutch in Luggage


----------



## Milkmonstermama

smileglu said:
			
		

> I received my latest Hamiltons today! The N/S tote is in Navy Saffiano leather and the clutch is the Ltd Ed Whipstitch Hamilton clutch in Luggage
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeJLHGAqSmQ">YouTube Link</a>



Thanks for sharing! They're both beautiful but I have to say, really loving the clutch! I might have to look into that myself.


----------



## lunnul

Here's modeling my Hamilton soon after taking it out of the bag it is came in.  

It's actually empty in the picture and I didn't wear it that day with that outfit haha but it was my first picture carrying it 




For reference I'm 5'3 and 135 lbs

I will probably post another picture after properly incorporating it into an outfit


----------



## watk6022

So did anyone get the purple ew Hamilton satchel when it was in stores?


----------



## smileglu

Milkmonstermama said:


> Thanks for sharing! They're both beautiful but I have to say, really loving the clutch! I might have to look into that myself.



THanks! The clutch is awesome, definitely worth checking it out. It can fit a full size wallet (flap wallet or accordion wallet)


----------



## tnsweetness

watk6022 said:


> So did anyone get the purple ew Hamilton satchel when it was in stores?


 
I got the Purple E/W in the Saffiano Leather w/ Silver HW from Macy's.  A few other Ladies got the Purple w/ Gold HW from Lord and Taylor I think...not 100% positive.


----------



## CHELSB5503

tnsweetness said:
			
		

> I got the Purple E/W in the Saffiano Leather w/ Silver HW from Macy's.  A few other Ladies got the Purple w/ Gold HW from Lord and Taylor I think...not 100% positive.



Love the purple!!


----------



## tnsweetness

CHELSB5503 said:


> Love the purple!!


 
Thanks!  It really is a GORGEOUS bag!


----------



## .violet.

I am very excited - just ordered the purple Hamilton tote from Lord & Taylor. It will be my first.


----------



## lunnul

.violet. said:
			
		

> I am very excited - just ordered the purple Hamilton tote from Lord & Taylor. It will be my first.



Yay congrats! Show us when you get it


----------



## watk6022

tnsweetness said:
			
		

> I got the Purple E/W in the Saffiano Leather w/ Silver HW from Macy's.  A few other Ladies got the Purple w/ Gold HW from Lord and Taylor I think...not 100% positive.



Thank you! So much! When was it available, is it still available anywhere? It looks like an eggplant color.in your picture, but in the stock picture it looks plummy. How would you describe it? Do.you have a link.to a thread with other pictures? Thanks again!


----------



## CHELSB5503

Been using my baby for a month now she goes everywhere with me!!! She is starting to sag and I love her!!!


----------



## ChiChi143

^ Beautiful!  I've been using mine non-stop since getting her and she's starting to sag as well.  I love it!


----------



## tnsweetness

watk6022 said:


> Thank you! So much! When was it available, is it still available anywhere? It looks like an eggplant color.in your picture, but in the stock picture it looks plummy. How would you describe it? Do.you have a link.to a thread with other pictures? Thanks again!


 
Hmmm...I got it with the F&F from Macy's at the end of August.  IDK if it is still available. It is not Eggplant, It is more of a candy colored Purple.  I am thinking of something to compare it to but can't!  I have a few more pics of it with my Lime and Aqua....maybe that will help...


----------



## tnsweetness

.violet. said:


> I am very excited - just ordered the purple Hamilton tote from Lord & Taylor. It will be my first.


 
YAY!!  It is BEAUTIFUL!  I think L&T's has Gold HW...I had a difficult time deciding between the Gold and Silver but I already have a Purple (Plum) Coach Hailey with Gold so I settled on the Silver from Macy's.  They are both GORGEOUS tho!  There is a pic here in this thread somewhere of both together...


----------



## tnsweetness

CHELSB5503 said:


> Been using my baby for a month now she goes everywhere with me!!! She is starting to sag and I love her!!!
> 
> View attachment 1916857


 
Love the Black...on the prowl for one now!


----------



## CHELSB5503

tnsweetness said:
			
		

> Love the Black...on the prowl for one now!



Thanks!! It goes with everything you will love it!!!


----------



## citybaglady

Me and my Hamilton out running errands . Sorry about the blurry iPhone picture


----------



## TiffanyS88

tnsweetness said:


> Hmmm...I got it with the F&F from Macy's at the end of August.  IDK if it is still available. It is not Eggplant, It is more of a candy colored Purple.  I am thinking of something to compare it to but can't!  I have a few more pics of it with my Lime and Aqua....maybe that will help...
> 
> View attachment 1916978
> 
> 
> View attachment 1916979


LOVE your collection!! So bright & pretty.


----------



## tnsweetness

TiffanyS88 said:


> LOVE your collection!! So bright & pretty.


 
Thanks!


----------



## .violet.

tnsweetness said:
			
		

> YAY!!  It is BEAUTIFUL!  I think L&T's has Gold HW...I had a difficult time deciding between the Gold and Silver but I already have a Purple (Plum) Coach Hailey with Gold so I settled on the Silver from Macy's.  They are both GORGEOUS tho!  There is a pic here in this thread somewhere of both together...



Yes, I saw that photo from Kath00 - was starring at it for a while before deciding.


----------



## .violet.

My purple Hamilton is to be delivered on Tuesday. In the meantime, here is the beautiful woven Hamilton I just got from the Michael Kors store today. I was surprised it was marked down to $350. This is my first MK - love it.


----------



## lunnul

.violet. said:


> My purple Hamilton is to be delivered on Tuesday. In the meantime, here is the beautiful woven Hamilton I just got from the Michael Kors store today. I was surprised it was marked down to $350. This is my first MK - love it.
> 
> View attachment 1917667
> 
> 
> View attachment 1917670



what a beautiful color


----------



## CHELSB5503

lunnul said:
			
		

> what a beautiful color



Love it!!! Love the color


----------



## Bag Fetish

This is the perfect color.. What is the likely hood of finding this .... ? 
I would give up buying bags for this this one in this color!! 









Ghost55 said:


> Hamilton East West in Cement (the color is a mouse/gray/beige)
> In it I can fit:
> LV Pomm Zippy Vernis Wallet
> Robins Egg blue Agenda
> LV Violette Make-up Trousse Vernis
> Coach Teal Pill case
> LV Beige Ludlow Vernis
> LV Amarante Key holder Vernis
> Coach Sunglass case
> Dior Blotters
> 
> I also have more in the 3 inside pockets~ I can also fit my travel umbrella as well.


----------



## Littlejo00

That color looks like mocha. I have the mocha woven Hamilton satchel and I love the color!


----------



## Littlejo00

Correction; my bad. I guess it's cement. That's a great color too. Haven't seen any bags in cement online or in person. I guess you could check at the boutique or with an MK rep to see if they could hunt one down for you!


----------



## Katiesmama

In the November InStyle there's an ad showing a red quilted studded Hamilton.  it's gorgeous!!  I checked the MK website and didn't see it yet......does anyone have any information on this?


----------



## purpleaddict

Katiesmama said:


> In the November InStyle there's an ad showing a red quilted studded Hamilton.  it's gorgeous!!  I checked the MK website and didn't see it yet......does anyone have any information on this?




Is this the one you're talking about?? They sell it at Macy's already ^__^v


----------



## Katiesmama

Thank you, Purpleaddict!  Macy's here I come


----------



## mkonings

Got my second Hamilton today! Black leather with silver hardwear.... $260 plus tax at Lord & Taylor! I love friends and family sales!


----------



## armanigirl

Bag Fetish said:


> This is the perfect color.. What is the likely hood of finding this .... ?
> I would give up buying bags for this this one in this color!!



THIS IS SUCH A PRETTY COLOR!!! So It is called CEMENT??


----------



## Littlejo00

I am loving my new Hamilton Woven Satchel. It's different from any bag I ever owned. Love the color (and I haven't had a brown purse in years!) and love that it is woven leather. It's such an original design. My only complaint is that it has only 3 interior pockets. I've moved in and hope to carry it a lot this season.


----------



## Lilac_Valley

I guess I've caught the Hamilton bug, as I the last to months have bought my to first hamiltons - navy saffiano and luggage studded - and now a need a vanilla with gold hw, woven luggage and the haircalf!! Can't get enough of these bags.


----------



## Littlejo00

Happy Weekend Hamilton Hotties!


----------



## juls12

Could somebody tell me if all Hamiltons come with a longer strap to use as a shoulder bag?


----------



## Bag Fetish

juls12 said:


> Could somebody tell me if all Hamiltons come with a longer strap to use as a shoulder bag?


 yes


----------



## juls12

Bag Fetish said:
			
		

> yes



Thank you


----------



## mllev

Yay, I can finally join the Hamilton club


----------



## missbrasilnyc

mllev said:


> Yay, I can finally join the Hamilton club



Lovely bag! Congrats


----------



## Littlejo00

Congratulations on your purchase! Enjoy it!


----------



## fieldsinspring

mllev said:
			
		

> Yay, I can finally join the Hamilton club



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## mllev

missbrasilnyc said:


> Lovely bag! Congrats





fieldsinspring said:


> Gorgeous!!!





Littlejo00 said:


> Congratulations on your purchase! Enjoy it!



Thank you! I can't stop admiring it, it's ridiculous but I've just wanted one for so long


----------



## bellagem

New Hamilton club member with my Artisan East West


----------



## MrsHandbag

My new MK black and gold saffiano hamilton.  Just arrived today!! I am so impressed with the leather and structure! Didn't get to see it in person before I bought it but I am beyond happy with it and so glad it won't get slouchy 
Question for anyone who has this or would know...should I waterproof this type of leather with the MK rain and stain? I have it I'm just not sure if it should be used on the saffiano leather?


----------



## Littlejo00

According to the label on the bottle, it is "formulated to protect all types of Michael Kors handbags and footwear." However, if you're really concerned, why don't you call a boutique and ask?


----------



## Ellen1982

Love the hamiltons!! i have a olive green one, and i love the leather!!!


----------



## kath00

bellagem said:


> New Hamilton club member with my Artisan East West



Does anyone know where I can find the Artisan EW tote?  I only see the NS ones on the usual websites online.  Thanks!  Kat


----------



## jade

After spending years on the fence, I joined the hotties!  Got the large N/S in purple saffiano leather for $240 at the MK store!  

I wanted more structure, and that is was held me back all this time!


----------



## Littlejo00

Welcome to the club, Jade!


----------



## jade

Littlejo00 said:


> Welcome to the club, Jade!



Can't wait to debut my bag.  Probably this weekend.  I am stocked it is large enough to hold my macbook!


----------



## sweetie2892

hey guys just got my first hamilton in NS its purple saffiano and am in love!!! upon looking on this thread I saw the ostrich in pink and aqua and MUST HAVE ONE lol any idea if these are still around?


----------



## bellagem

kath00 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the Artisan EW tote?  I only see the NS ones on the usual websites online.  Thanks!  Kat


Wish I could tell you. I haven't been able to locate it online either. That's why I was so shocked to see it in person. I didn't even know they had an East West in that color. My suggestion is that you visit a Nordstrom near you or call them to see if they can charge ship. That's where I bought mine (in person) because it isn't listed on their website. Good luck!!


----------



## scaredycat

Woohoo! Just bought my very first Hamilton - East West blue ostrich!
Seller shipped so fast, hope I get it in time for my birthday next week! (coming from US to Canada that sometimes is not that fast)

Purchased this bag not really knowing what it looks like IRL...hope I like it!

Sooo excited!


----------



## Monterra

Now you can get the Hamilton in genuine croc leather as well, for the mere price of £4,999.00 

http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womenswear/Categories/Shop-Accessories/Limited-edition-Hamilton-croc-leather-tote_128-3001451-30F01HMT7T201/?previewAttribute=Chocolate 

Would YOU get it??


----------



## juls12

Monterra said:
			
		

> Now you can get the Hamilton in genuine croc leather as well, for the mere price of £4,999.00
> 
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womenswear/Categories/Shop-Accessories/Limited-edition-Hamilton-croc-leather-tote_128-3001451-30F01HMT7T201/?previewAttribute=Chocolate
> 
> Would YOU get it??



No way. That's way over my Limit lol but I'm not really into croc either.


----------



## asl_bebes

Monterra said:
			
		

> Now you can get the Hamilton in genuine croc leather as well, for the mere price of £4,999.00
> 
> Would YOU get it??



Yikes, for that price I'm definitely happy with my mini version that I just picked up ... a medium N/S Hamilton in charcoal embossed croc.


----------



## Littlejo00

It's lovely! Congrats!


----------



## gatorpooh

Large Hamilton North/South Woven Tote in Vanilla. Still can't believe I picked this up at the outlet for $299. 

http://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q699/ShoeGal1974/Image.jpg


----------



## pringirl

gatorpooh said:
			
		

> Large Hamilton North/South Woven Tote in Vanilla. Still can't believe I picked this up at the outlet for $299.
> 
> http://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q699/ShoeGal1974/Image.jpg



Lovely!! And good deal..


----------



## Littlejo00

Happy Friday Hamilton Hotties!


----------



## queenlobo26

Hi everyone!  
I just bought my 2st Hamilton yesterday and I'm hooked!  I want the woven mocha and the ombre python next, does anyone have these and how are they holding up?  Have they kept their structure?


----------



## queenlobo26

I meant my 1st, and sorry for all the same pics!  My phone kept saying the app crashed and it looked like the image didn't save every time!  it was phone error not operator error!  Lol


----------



## Littlejo00

I have the Hamilton Mocha Woven Satchel. I've been using it for about a month, and I do notice some slouching. You must remember that this is a characteristic of the woven handbags. Instead of large pieces of leather, the bag is constructed of diagonal strips of leather. It was a bit slouchy when I began using it due to the weight of the lock. I love mine, though!


----------



## BarbAga

gatorpooh said:


> Large Hamilton North/South Woven Tote in Vanilla. Still can't believe I picked this up at the outlet for $299.
> 
> http://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q699/ShoeGal1974/Image.jpg



Beautiful bag.  Have u used it yet?  Do you love it


----------



## gatorpooh

BarbAga said:


> Beautiful bag.  Have u used it yet?  Do you love it


Thanks! It is actually a Christmas present from my boyfriend so it is sitting in my closet at the moment. I can't wait to use it. I love it!


----------



## BarbAga

gatorpooh said:


> Thanks! It is actually a Christmas present from my boyfriend so it is sitting in my closet at the moment. I can't wait to use it. I love it!


My hubby does that to me all the time and makes me wait. It is really hard.  I am sure you will love it when you get to use it.


----------



## LVLadyLover

queenlobo26 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I just bought my 2st Hamilton yesterday and I'm hooked!  I want the woven mocha and the ombre python next, does anyone have these and how are they holding up?  Have they kept their structure?



OH WOW! They are both beauties! I absolutely LOVE the color, so GORGEOUS!


----------



## MDT

I'm new to the forum, but just wanted to join in as I've just purchased a large tangerine saffiano Hamilton with GHW from Macy's!  I can't wait to have the bag in my hands!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

MDT said:


> I'm new to the forum, but just wanted to join in as I've just purchased a large tangerine saffiano Hamilton with GHW from Macy's!  I can't wait to have the bag in my hands!


Great bag! Be sure to share pics when the bag arrives.  Love the color.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

gatorpooh said:


> Large Hamilton North/South Woven Tote in Vanilla. Still can't believe I picked this up at the outlet for $299.
> 
> http://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q699/ShoeGal1974/Image.jpg


Very nice bag! There were a few are my outlet I am considering buying one on black Friday


----------



## queenlobo26

LVLadyLover said:
			
		

> OH WOW! They are both beauties! I absolutely LOVE the color, so GORGEOUS!



Thank you say much!  I can't wait to get another Hamilton


----------



## DP PURSE FAN




----------



## Milkmonstermama

Love these. Is the black one with gold hardware? If so, I have her twin.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Milkmonstermama said:


> Love these. Is the black one with gold hardware? If so, I have her twin.


My black hamilton has silver hardware.  I love the gold wish I could find it at TJMaxx


----------



## Milkmonstermama

DP PURSE FAN said:
			
		

> My black hamilton has silver hardware.  I love the gold wish I could find it at TJMaxx



Oh, okay. Well, close enough.  The silver HW is lovely, too.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

I love this color with the gold hardware.  The leather is amazing on this bag!


----------



## LVLadyLover

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I love this color with the gold hardware.  The leather is amazing on this bag!



WOW.....very nice, congrats!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I love this color with the gold hardware.  The leather is amazing onthis bag.
> My price was $229 plus tax at the outlet.


----------



## scottishdoll

I just bought my 1st Hamilton and can't wait to get my hands on it.

http://www.selfridges.com/en/Bags/B...001451-30H1THMT3L217/?previewAttribute=Coffee


----------



## Esquared72

scottishdoll said:
			
		

> I just bought my 1st Hamilton and can't wait to get my hands on it.
> 
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/Bags/Brand-rooms/Collection-A/MICHAEL-MICHAEL-KORS/Hamilton-rose-gold-chain-tote_128-3001451-30H1THMT3L217/?previewAttribute=Coffee



Gorgeous! Love the dark brown with rose gold. I have a Rebecca Minkoff in mocha with rose gold hardware and the combo is so pretty! Please share pics once you get it!!


----------



## BarbAga

The sombre was on sale today at Dillard's. 1/2 off.


----------



## MDT

My Hamilton finally arrived today!  I absolutely love the color!  I wasn't able to see it in the store, so wasn't exactly sure how bright it would be, but I still bought it on a whim and am in love!

This is my first Hamilton and first MK bag and I am HOOKED!  I'd love to have a purple or blue saffiano with SHW.

I attempted to attach an image of her, but can't get it to show up.


----------



## indi3r4

I just got a claret hamilton for a steal at Macys! My second helping of hamiltons..


----------



## alyroxanne

Ohmy.. After going through this whole thread I am lemming SO many hamiltons!! Mostly the NS size.. The ombre python is SO pretty but I'm guessing only eBay would have it..

My ultimate goal now is the Navy Saffiano! But am currently awaiting arrival of my first Rebecca Minkoff bag - the madeinNYC bbw mam so I'll have to put the hamilton out of my mind for awhile..


----------



## Esquared72

alyroxanne said:
			
		

> Ohmy.. After going through this whole thread I am lemming SO many hamiltons!! Mostly the NS size.. The ombre python is SO pretty but I'm guessing only eBay would have it..
> 
> My ultimate goal now is the Navy Saffiano! But am currently awaiting arrival of my first Rebecca Minkoff bag - the madeinNYC bbw mam so I'll have to put the hamilton out of my mind for awhile..



Ooh...which BBW did you get? I got the hunter green zip and I love it!!


----------



## alyroxanne

eehlers said:
			
		

> Ooh...which BBW did you get? I got the hunter green zip and I love it!!



I got the royal one! Yes I loved your hunter green one but I took too long to decide and it went oos  

I hope mine comes soon!! Cannot wait to see it irl


----------



## 05_sincere

indi3r4 said:
			
		

> I just got a claret hamilton for a steal at Macys! My second helping of hamiltons..



Oh are you going to share please pm the info I want to get my mom one for Christmas


----------



## leasul2003

Just ordered my third Hamilton from Macys. I can't wait to get it!!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

leasul2003 said:


> Just ordered my third Hamilton from Macys. I can't wait to get it!!



I love this bag , please share pictures when it arrives!!


----------



## leasul2003

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I love this bag , please share pictures when it arrives!!



Definitely!


----------



## Bag Fetish

fieldsinspring said:
			
		

> Just got this beauty (instant love!) from a fellow pf'er today. Had to share (I love pink!)



I have the matching wallet..


----------



## Bag Fetish

WAY OFF !!! 


Cement 








Bag Fetish said:


> This is the perfect color.. What is the likely hood of finding this .... ?
> I would give up buying bags for this this one in this color!!





Littlejo00 said:


> That color looks like mocha. I have the mocha woven Hamilton satchel and I love the color!










  MOCHA


ByMoonlight said:


> My new Mocha Hamilton!


----------



## so_naz1201

I'm joining the club as well. I just couldn't resist her, especially when it was on sale with 30% discount. My new Hamilton saffiano leather in pearl grey.


----------



## mslishab

Received my new croc embossed Hamilton in dark walnut from Macy's today.  I received a good deal on the bag.  $243.00 with tax.  Yay me!  Lol.


----------



## so_naz1201

mslishab said:


> Received my new croc embossed Hamilton in dark walnut from Macy's today.  I received a good deal on the bag.  $243.00 with tax.  Yay me!  Lol.
> 
> View attachment 1970758



Gosh, that's a nice looking bag. And you got it on a great deal too! Jealous!


----------



## coronita

Hm, so the corners of my hamilton are turning - white? Not sure if this has happened to anyone. I'm not overly concerned, but I've only carried it for about 2 months. I'm guessing corners are the first to go.


----------



## mslishab

so_naz1201 said:


> Gosh, that's a nice looking bag. And you got it on a great deal too! Jealous!


Thank you naz, my first Hamilton and I truly love it.  This is a little birthday present to myself.  I went back and forth in regards to buying a Hamilton.  I just kept seeing them on the street and finally took the plunge.  The 25% and being on sale helped with the decision as well.  I have a Trevi PM and wished I purchased the GM because I carry my IPad and other necessities.  This bag feels that longing.   

I'm loving the pearl grey Saffiano.  Beautiful!!!


----------



## so_naz1201

mslishab said:


> Thank you naz, my first Hamilton and I truly love it.  This is a little birthday present to myself.  I went back and forth in regards to buying a Hamilton.  I just kept seeing them on the street and finally took the plunge.  The 25% and being on sale helped with the decision as well.  I have a Trevi PM and wished I purchased the GM because I carry my IPad and other necessities.  This bag feels that longing.
> 
> I'm loving the pearl grey Saffiano.  Beautiful!!!



Thanks love! It's my first hamilton too and i'm loving her to bits. Been using her everyday, and it seems durable. With the price that i paid, cant complaint much. I sometimes cant believe the amount of money that we have to pay for the same kinda bag from Prada . Nothing against them, in fact i love their Saffiano lux tote. But it's so expensive!


----------



## Dahlia13

Yay! I'm finally an official member!

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/a-long-early-christmas-story-rose-ghw-hamilton-789916.html


----------



## so_naz1201

Dahlia13 said:


> Yay! I'm finally an official member!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/a-long-early-christmas-story-rose-ghw-hamilton-789916.html



Yay! Welcome to the club! Gosh i read your story and i cant believe how you remained calm throughout the whole ordeal. I believe that's the reason why your lucky star strike, cos you remained calm! 

Congrats on your new beauty! She's gorgeous!


----------



## Dahlia13

so_naz1201 said:


> Yay! Welcome to the club! Gosh i read your story and i cant believe how you remained calm throughout the whole ordeal. I believe that's the reason why your lucky star strike, cos you remained calm!
> 
> Congrats on your new beauty! She's gorgeous!



Thank you! I was trying to be understanding because it was a Saturday and they were busy with a lot of holiday shoppers


----------



## mslishab

Another good deal and beauty!  I found this pebbled patent hamilton with the silver hardware at Neiman for 238 + free shipping.  A couple of days later, Nordstrom had it for 208.  I was able to get a price adjustment.


----------



## fieldsinspring

I think I'm addicted!! I've never had multiples- I now have the black w gold hardware, luggage w silver hardware, and just bought the vanilla monogram hamilton.


----------



## Bag Fetish

fieldsinspring said:
			
		

> I think I'm addicted!! I've never had multiples- I now have the black w gold hardware, luggage w silver hardware, and just bought the vanilla monogram hamilton.



What is that bag in your avi? 
Don't you have a pink Hamilton as well?


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

mslishab said:


> Another good deal and beauty!  I found this pebbled patent hamilton with the silver hardware at Neiman for 238 + free shipping.  A couple of days later, Nordstrom had it for 208.  I was able to get a price adjustment.
> 
> View attachment 1982915



Great price on your new hamilton! Enjoy your bag.  I picked up a black one with silver hardware at TJMaxx a few weeks ago.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

fieldsinspring said:


> I think I'm addicted!! I've never had multiples- I now have the black w gold hardware, luggage w silver hardware, and just bought the vanilla monogram hamilton.



I am addicted too.... I have 3 hamiltons and think I may be looking for another one soon.  They are great!  Enjoy yours.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

mslishab said:


> Received my new croc embossed Hamilton in dark walnut from Macy's today.  I received a good deal on the bag.  $243.00 with tax.  Yay me!  Lol.
> 
> View attachment 1970758



GREAT PRICE!! I love Croco bags with gold hardware.


----------



## fieldsinspring

Bag Fetish said:
			
		

> What is that bag in your avi?
> Don't you have a pink Hamilton as well?



That's a Dooney Dillen satchel. I had the pink but sold it.


----------



## fieldsinspring

DP PURSE FAN said:
			
		

> I am addicted too.... I have 3 hamiltons and think I may be looking for another one soon.  They are great!  Enjoy yours.



Thanks!! This is the first bag I've ever had in multiples.


----------



## Bag Fetish

fieldsinspring said:
			
		

> That's a Dooney Dillen satchel. I had the pink but sold it.



Looks squishy..


----------



## fieldsinspring

Bag Fetish said:
			
		

> Looks squishy..



It is- it's delish!


----------



## Sheerblonde

Im in! Got this one for Christmas:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## fieldsinspring

Sheerblonde said:
			
		

> Im in! Got this one for Christmas:
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/267/imag1169d.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



That is beautiful! Looks amazing with your outfit


----------



## Sheerblonde

fieldsinspring said:


> That is beautiful! Looks amazing with your outfit


Thank you. I'm so happy. It's so classic and fits with everything. I think, the next one will be one with a padlock. Maybe in vanilla, red or turquoise.


----------



## Time2Bme

gatorpooh said:
			
		

> Large Hamilton North/South Woven Tote in Vanilla. Still can't believe I picked this up at the outlet for $299.
> 
> http://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q699/ShoeGal1974/Image.jpg



I love this bag!!!


----------



## Time2Bme

Time2Bme said:
			
		

> I love this bag!!!



I purchased a Hamilton in the Fall and loved it so much that I bought a second one in black with gold hardware. It does slouch a little but I like that.


----------



## jglamxox

Pursed this Hamilton Saffiano online from Nordstorm, colour in Peony, unfortunately, the online picture showed a light pink, so a little disappointed when this colour showed up. Nevertheless, I think I like this better than the regular leather. It is kind of heavy too


----------



## fieldsinspring

Beautiful!!! I personally love the way they slouch.. not a fan of the new stiff leather. 



Time2Bme said:


> I purchased a Hamilton in the Fall and loved it so much that I bought a second one in black with gold hardware. It does slouch a little but I like that.
> 
> View attachment 1996869


----------



## Waffle65

jglamxox said:


> Pursed this Hamilton Saffiano online from Nordstorm, colour in Peony, unfortunately, the online picture showed a light pink, so a little disappointed when this colour showed up. Nevertheless, I think I like this better than the regular leather. It is kind of heavy too



Congrats! That's a really beautiful color.


----------



## MDT

Congrats!  The color is beautiful!  I also love the stiffer saffiano leather for the N/S totes.


----------



## brunette3

I have a large N/S Hamilton in Luggage sitting in my closet...haven't used it yet. I am debating returning it to zappos so I can get a weekender...what do you girls think?

Does anyone have a weekender? do you love it?


----------



## anette93

I'm considering getting a hamilton but only in saffiano - can anyone tell me does it slouch with this stiff leather? i don't like the slouchy look.


----------



## so_naz1201

anette93 said:


> I'm considering getting a hamilton but only in saffiano - can anyone tell me does it slouch with this stiff leather? i don't like the slouchy look.



Have been using my saffiano hamilton for more than a month. Nope, it doesn't slouch. Dont think it ever will be cos the leather is quite stiff.


----------



## so_naz1201

jglamxox said:


> Pursed this Hamilton Saffiano online from Nordstorm, colour in Peony, unfortunately, the online picture showed a light pink, so a little disappointed when this colour showed up. Nevertheless, I think I like this better than the regular leather. It is kind of heavy too


Lovely color! Congrats!


----------



## jglamxox

anette93 said:


> I'm considering getting a hamilton but only in saffiano - can anyone tell me does it slouch with this stiff leather? i don't like the slouchy look.


it doesn't slouch at all, its really stiff =)


----------



## sharronmarie

Just picked up this Vanilla lrg ew Hamilton from TJ Maxx for 199! I love it


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

sharronmarie said:


> View attachment 1999463
> 
> 
> Just picked up this Vanilla lrg ew Hamilton from TJ Maxx for 199! I love it



Great bag enjoy! Love TJMaxx!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Sheerblonde said:


> Im in! Got this one for Christmas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Looks great on you, great bag!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Time2Bme said:


> I purchased a Hamilton in the Fall and loved it so much that I bought a second one in black with gold hardware. It does slouch a little but I like that.
> 
> View attachment 1996869



LOVE the rich color on this bag!


----------



## anette93

jglamxox said:


> it doesn't slouch at all, its really stiff =)



thank you! that's really helpful. Which saffiano Hamilton do you own if I may know?


----------



## o2b2

Just got her yesterday! So in love!


----------



## luvva handbags

Sheerblonde said:


> Im in! Got this one for Christmas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Im really new to Michael Kors and just love this bag. I have tried searching everywhere in the UK for this model and cant find it?
 Ive tried East West Hamilton but always come up with the one with the padlock..which is slightly smaller and doesn't have the zipped inside divider like this one has....plus I must have the smoochy soft leather  
Please help me to find this bag....


----------



## fieldsinspring

luvva handbags said:
			
		

> Im really new to Michael Kors and just love this bag. I have tried searching everywhere in the UK for this model and cant find it?
> Ive tried East West Hamilton but always come up with the one with the padlock..which is slightly smaller and doesn't have the zipped inside divider like this one has....plus I must have the smoochy soft leather
> Please help me to find this bag....



It's the outlet version hamilton. At my outlet they are $329. HTH!


----------



## Time2Bme

fieldsinspring said:
			
		

> Beautiful!!! I personally love the way they slouch.. not a fan of the new stiff leather.



I'm the same way. I like the softness of the leather. More often than not, I use the shoulder strap; I find the softer leather more comfortable to carry.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Don't remember if I've posted this before...bought this duo from the Lord & Taylor F&F back in October.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Time2Bme said:


> I'm the same way. I like the softness of the leather. More often than not, I use the shoulder strap; I find the softer leather more comfortable to carry.



Ditto.  I don't like stiff leather at all.  Gimme slouch!!


----------



## Sheerblonde

sharronmarie said:


> View attachment 1999463
> 
> 
> Just picked up this Vanilla lrg ew Hamilton from TJ Maxx for 199! I love it


Beautiful! I'm considering this bag for summer.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

o2b2 said:


> Just got her yesterday! So in love!



Great bag! Enjoy


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

MiaBorsa said:


> Don't remember if I've posted this before...bought this duo from the Lord & Taylor F&F back in October.



Beautiful bag and  love the matching wallet.


----------



## MDT

o2b2 said:


> Just got her yesterday! So in love!



Love the black saffiano!


----------



## leasul2003

MiaBorsa said:


> Don't remember if I've posted this before...bought this duo from the Lord & Taylor F&F back in October.



I saw a woman carrying this bag at the store yesterday and almost started stalking her. Even better looking IRL than in the photos!


----------



## MiaBorsa

leasul2003 said:


> I saw a woman carrying this bag at the store yesterday and almost started stalking her. Even better looking IRL than in the photos!



I agree, it doesn't photograph as pretty as it is.


----------



## Sheerblonde

luvva handbags said:


> Im really new to Michael Kors and just love this bag. I have tried searching everywhere in the UK for this model and cant find it?
> Ive tried East West Hamilton but always come up with the one with the padlock..which is slightly smaller and doesn't have the zipped inside divider like this one has....plus I must have the smoochy soft leather
> Please help me to find this bag....


It's the outlet version. Try to find out if there is an outlet store near you. Sometimes you can find this model also on ebay. But make sure that it's real.


----------



## luvva handbags

fieldsinspring said:


> It's the outlet version hamilton. At my outlet they are $329. HTH!


   Thank-you so much for your help girls in identifying the bag of my dreams... 

Unfortunately it looks like it will have to stay in my dreams as I am in Scotland and we can only buy from shops as we have no outlet stores... that's obviously why I couldn't find it here... I'M GUTTED!! I just love the style and the soft smoochy leather on this bag... I dont like the stiff leather they seem to have in the shops here 

I wouldn't trust buying on ebay or any of these sites ... lots of fakes.

Do any of the ladies who posted me info on this lovely bag have any idea if I could phone the outlet stores, pay for it over the phone and have it mailed to me here in Scotland?


----------



## KatharinaR

Christmas reveal of the black hamilton.


----------



## Sheerblonde

luvva handbags said:


> Thank-you so much for your help girls in identifying the bag of my dreams...
> 
> Unfortunately it looks like it will have to stay in my dreams as I am in Scotland and we can only buy from shops as we have no outlet stores... that's obviously why I couldn't find it here... I'M GUTTED!! I just love the style and the soft smoochy leather on this bag... I dont like the stiff leather they seem to have in the shops here
> 
> I wouldn't trust buying on ebay or any of these sites ... lots of fakes.
> 
> Do any of the ladies who posted me info on this lovely bag have any idea if I could phone the outlet stores, pay for it over the phone and have it mailed to me here in Scotland?


I'm not sure if they do it. I bought my bag in this store at Wertheim Village.

http://www.wertheimvillage.com/en/brand-directory/brands/michael-kors?category=women&

Maybe you can phone them and ask. They had a great variety of Hamilton bags.


----------



## luvva handbags

Sheerblonde said:


> I'm not sure if they do it. I bought my bag in this store at Wertheim Village.
> 
> http://www.wertheimvillage.com/en/brand-directory/brands/michael-kors?category=women&
> 
> Maybe you can phone them and ask. They had a great variety of Hamilton bags.


Thank-you I have just called the outlet but it was an answering machine in German  ...obviously...none of which I understood lol I guess it was telling me they are closed.
I will try tomorrow...Any hints on how I will get them to understand in my broad Scottish accent exactly which bag I would like?? Is there a model number ? I dont want to end up with the padlock one as its a different size and im not as keen on the stiff harder leather.
What is the correct name for the tan/caramel colour?
Thanks again ladies for all your help...fingers and toes crossed they have one and they'll be happy to send to Scotland


----------



## MiaBorsa

KatharinaR said:


> Christmas reveal of the black hamilton.
> View attachment 2006335
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2006336



GORGEOUS!!     I just ordered one from Macy's and I can't WAIT for it to arrive.   Enjoy your beautiful new bag.


----------



## Time2Bme

Beautiful bag!!!


----------



## jglamxox

anette93 said:


> thank you! that's really helpful. Which saffiano Hamilton do you own if I may know?



Hamilton Saffiano in Peony


----------



## jennaheartbreak

Hi Everyone..

I'm new to MK bags and dreaming of the Hamilton.
Can you post pics of the Navy, Red, and Turquoise in Saffiano?
I love each of these, but I am ultimately leaning towards the Turquoise..I am having trouble finding pics of it in real life (is it more green blue like the aqua or sky blue)?

Thanks!!


----------



## MDT

jennaheartbreak said:


> Hi Everyone..
> 
> I'm new to MK bags and dreaming of the Hamilton.
> Can you post pics of the Navy, Red, and Turquoise in Saffiano?
> I love each of these, but I am ultimately leaning towards the Turquoise..I am having trouble finding pics of it in real life (is it more green blue like the aqua or sky blue)?
> 
> Thanks!!



If you go to the Macy's website and find the lime/navy/turquoise Hamilton they have, then look at the alternate views (inside from the top down and the view with the illustrated gray model holding the bag), you'll see exactly what the turquoise looks like.  It's more of a deep blue green than a lot of the websites show.  I have the turquoise Hamilton wallet and it's definitely more green blue than sky blue. I'd take a pic of my turquoise wallet, but I can't for the life of me figure out how to post photos on here.


----------



## MiaBorsa

OMG...my black Hamilton arrived this morning!!  I am in total love with this squishy, beautiful bag!!


----------



## luminescence

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG...my black Hamilton arrived this morning!!  I am in total love with this squishy, beautiful bag!!



You already did a reveal haha, IT LOOKS GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

luminescence said:


> You already did a reveal haha, IT LOOKS GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



   I'm psyched!!  Thanks.


----------



## Ddelta

Sheerblonde said:


> Im in! Got this one for Christmas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



OMG that bag is just gorgeous! It is exactly the one I am looking for after seeing it on an acquaintance. It is the outlet version right? I must try and make it out to one of those outlet villages here in the UK, or keep my eye on ebay!

May I be rude and ask how much it was? xx


----------



## ScottishGirl82

I'm hopefully going to treat myself to a Hamilton at the end of the month after a very rough time. However I'm really torn...the E/W looks maybe too small as I like to carry alot (mainly my chunky makeup bag to be honest) and the N/S looks too big because I'm quite short.

How much do you girls find you can carry around in your beautiful Hamiltons?


----------



## luvva handbags

ScottishGirl82 said:


> I'm hopefully going to treat myself to a Hamilton at the end of the month after a very rough time. However I'm really torn...the E/W looks maybe too small as I like to carry alot (mainly my chunky makeup bag to be honest) and the N/S looks too big because I'm quite short.
> 
> How much do you girls find you can carry around in your beautiful Hamiltons?


HELP...Whats happened to the leather!!!!!!

Can any of you ladies help me with a question about The Hamilton.

I have a few friends who have this gorgeous bag and the leather is to die for. Its a sort of grainy/pebbled smoochy type of leather with a slight sheen and so so soft...what id call typical michael kors leather . I see it on most of his bags.
I sent for 2 Hamiltons both arrived today from different places (nap) and ( house of fraser) and I am so disappointed
 Both are a much stiffer cheaper type of leather altogether (but not saffiano)
When did Kors Hamiltons change and will I still be able to get an older version with the leather I love and associate with Michael Kors?

Sorry for posting this here but im new and cant start a new thread yet 

ps...I am in Scotland so it would need to be UK or Europe


----------



## luvva handbags

Time2Bme said:


> I purchased a Hamilton in the Fall and loved it so much that I bought a second one in black with gold hardware. It does slouch a little but I like that.
> 
> View attachment 1996869


Absolutely love it  ... and its made from the beautiful slouchy leather I love.
Where did you find her ?Are they still available? I have tried everywhere in UK and cannot find a Hamilton in this smoochie leather... The new leathers are much more structured and I dont like it at all.


----------



## Bag Fetish

can someone tell me, I have never really paid much attention to this bag..
but is the lock removable without breaking it? Second do the flaps open when the lock is removed or is it just there for decoration?


----------



## Amz

Bag Fetish said:
			
		

> can someone tell me, I have never really paid much attention to this bag..
> but is the lock removable without breaking it? Second do the flaps open when the lock is removed or is it just there for decoration?




Yep, the lock is removable with the small key that also comes with the bag. You can also open and remove the flaps if you want to, but it would look weird, I think haha.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Amz said:


> Yep, the lock is removable with the small key that also comes with the bag. You can also open and remove the flaps if you want to, but it would look weird, I think haha.


awesome thanks for the fast re[ly.. i am checking this bag out while in vegas next mouth and I think im' after luggage.. but we'll see


----------



## Bag Fetish

has anyone removed their long strap?


----------



## Bag Fetish

then it acts more like an affordable H bag  






^^^ LOVE IT! 
I guess i should have started at the beginning of this thread rather then the end  


KimmyAnne said:


> You can take the lock off, but it's sort of impractical to do so because then the flaps flop around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't like the locks but still like the shape of the Hamilton, you could check out the Outlet version of the bag; it doesn't have a lock. Instead it has a Michael Kors logo plaque on the front. I like the leather that is used on the Outlet version better myself.  If you look back at post 205 in this thread, you'll see DP PURSE FAN has posted a pic of 2 Hamiltons that are the Outlet version. You can get these at MK Outlets, or some TJ Maxx's.
> 
> Hope that helps


----------



## MiaBorsa

New outlet find.


----------



## mklover43

MiaBorsa, your Hamilton and wallet are beautiful!  If you don't mind me asking what outlet did you purchase them from and what was the cost?  I'm in Louisiana and the closest outlet is 4 hours away!

Thanks!!


----------



## leasul2003

ScottishGirl82 said:


> I'm hopefully going to treat myself to a Hamilton at the end of the month after a very rough time. However I'm really torn...the E/W looks maybe too small as I like to carry alot (mainly my chunky makeup bag to be honest) and the N/S looks too big because I'm quite short.
> 
> How much do you girls find you can carry around in your beautiful Hamiltons?



I have both N/S and E/W versions. I never fill my N/S, but sometimes I find the E/W can get too stuffed. 

The E/W outlet version is actually the perfect size in my opinion as it's somewhere in between the two. My next Hamilton purchase will be an outlet version because of that.


----------



## leasul2003

MiaBorsa said:


> New outlet find.



Love it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

mklover43 said:


> MiaBorsa, your Hamilton and wallet are beautiful!  If you don't mind me asking what outlet did you purchase them from and what was the cost?  I'm in Louisiana and the closest outlet is 4 hours away!
> 
> Thanks!!



Hey and thanks!  I bought them at the Houston Premium Outlets in Cypress...northwest of Houston.   http://www.premiumoutlets.com/outlets/outlet.asp?id=77 

The wallet was about $100 and the Hamilton was originally $329, on sale for $299.  BUT....if you go to the mall office you can get a coupon book that has a 20% off coupon for MK.  So, the final price for the purse was $239 plus tax.


----------



## MiaBorsa

leasul2003 said:


> Love it!



Thanks!  I'm still grinning!


----------



## Scully Piper

I am new to the Hamiltons but I am already hooked.  I've got 2 so far and hope to add more to my collection.  An ostrich embossed in luggage and a black one with gold whipstitch.


----------



## mochi-xx

Got this on sale at the outlet! Hunter Green Hamilton






Anyone know if the Hamiltons come with a dust bag? I didn't get one and when I asked the sales girl said this line doesn't carry it... =/


----------



## MiaBorsa

mochi-xx said:


> Got this on sale at the outlet! Hunter Green Hamilton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know if the Hamiltons come with a dust bag? I didn't get one and when I asked the sales girl said this line doesn't carry it... =/



Beautiful!   And no, the MFF bags do not come with dustbags.  The only time you'll get a dustbag at the outlet is if they have "deletes" from the full price boutique stores.  The MFF bags also don't have key leashes.


----------



## MiaBorsa

One more pic of the whipstitch Hamilton, WITHOUT stuffing!   So squishy!!


----------



## Amz

My first two Hamiltons. 





My biggest MK regret so far is having gifted away the two matching wallets I had for these bags. 

...But sharing is good, right?!


----------



## Littlejo00

Sharing is noble! What lucky friends!


----------



## Sheerblonde

Ddelta said:


> OMG that bag is just gorgeous! It is exactly the one I am looking for after seeing it on an acquaintance. It is the outlet version right? I must try and make it out to one of those outlet villages here in the UK, or keep my eye on ebay!
> 
> May I be rude and ask how much it was? xx


Yes, it's the outlet version. It was reduced from 350 Euro to 229 Euro. I was lucky because on the day I bought it I got an additional 20% reduction which meant that I only had to pay around 180 Euro.


----------



## Pearls and bags

Hamiltons are great! I will post a picture of my Hamilton's tomorrow


----------



## ParisToBerlin

I just ordered a MK Hamilton online (Galeries Lafayette website)! I work a lot so no time to go shopping (and I hate crowded stores on weekends...). Can't wait to get my handbag!


----------



## swags

Love all these beautiful hamiltons! How much is the outlet version east west? And can the strap on the outlet version be removed? Thanks in advance!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I paid $239 for the E/W whipstitch Hamilton at the outlet.  And no, the shoulder straps are not removeable.


----------



## Ddelta

Sheerblonde said:


> Yes, it's the outlet version. It was reduced from 350 Euro to 229 Euro. I was lucky because on the day I bought it I got an additional 20% reduction which meant that I only had to pay around 180 Euro.



What an amazing deal! You got so lucky  I've found one on ebay fingers crossed bidding goes to plan.


----------



## Scooch

My one and only Hamilton......ready for the weekend!


----------



## Jeanek

I'm in with my luggage Hamilton! I got her from Bloomies. She was definitely a used return. Gross!!! I cleaned her up & am just going to learn to live with it because shipping back & forth is too much of a hassle. I do like her, but the hardware seems really cheap....I was upset about it being used, but I saw me carrying her in my reflection in my mirror & I liked how I looked


----------



## ChiChi143

I need some help.  I have a black hamilton with silver hardware, but just saw the black hamilton with rose gold hardware and its beautiful.  Would it be crazy to have the same bag but with different hardware?


----------



## rainrowan

^if you have outfits or jewelry that would be better matched with different hardware, then go for it!

I think silver is more contemporary and has a cool presence, and the rose gold definitely has a warmer vibe.


----------



## rainrowan

ScottishGirl82 said:


> I'm hopefully going to treat myself to a Hamilton at the end of the month after a very rough time. However I'm really torn...the E/W looks maybe too small as I like to carry alot (mainly my chunky makeup bag to be honest) and the N/S looks too big because I'm quite short.




Generally N/S bags can actually lengthen a short frame. You might need to try the N/S bags in front of a couple of mirrors in the store to get a feel for it.


----------



## ms.handbagqueen

I love my hamilton saffiano tote! I posted a review here http://youtu.be/pUhr3XGpYoo


----------



## Scully Piper

Nothing wrong with having multiples of your favorite thing =)


----------



## chicNclassy

KatharinaR said:


> Christmas reveal of the black hamilton.
> View attachment 2006335
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2006336



may i ask how you got the box? i ordered 2 hamiltons last year and they were shipped to me from out of state in just a regular shipping box. there was no michael kors box for the bag and i like storing my bags in their original boxes if available. sorry if this is a dumb question but i am not really familiar with how MK works.


----------



## shoprat

Does anybody knows where I can still find this Michael Kors Hamilton handbag in claret? I want to see personaly before I pull the trigger! It looks gorgeous.

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Mich...aret/101544815


----------



## KristyNikol

Just bought this beauty the other day, and am in love! It's black with rose gold hardware.


----------



## leasul2003

shoprat said:


> Does anybody knows where I can still find this Michael Kors Hamilton handbag in claret? I want to see personaly before I pull the trigger! It looks gorgeous.
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Mich...aret/101544815



I have it in claret with silver hardware. I love the color. It was my 1st MK purse and it's probably still my favorite even though I now have more than 12 MK purses.


----------



## theocarina

I am a newbie (both to this forum and to MK)! Have been searching for a new handbag for the past week and finally came across this forum  Such an amazing site isn't it? And after ummming and ahhhing over the Hamilton satchel for a few days I finally caved and get myself the first Hamilton bag!

It is a red ostrich E/W  I went into my local department store this afternoon intending to get the black one with saffiano leather... I did find it, but it is too stiff for my liking IRL  But then I saw this beauty sitting on the shelf, plus it is reduced from £295 to £177 (about $280 USD), what a bargin IMO!  

http://phtshp.us/VWbILe
(Not sure how to upload a picture here)

Never thought I would be into more structured bags, have been a Mulberry Alexa lover for years but now I am a MK Hamilton convert!


----------



## MiaBorsa

theocarina said:


> I am a newbie (both to this forum and to MK)! Have been searching for a new handbag for the past week and finally came across this forum  Such an amazing site isn't it? And after ummming and ahhhing over the Hamilton satchel for a few days I finally caved and get myself the first Hamilton bag!
> 
> It is a red ostrich E/W  I went into my local department store this afternoon intending to get the black one with saffiano leather... I did find it, but it is too stiff for my liking IRL  But then I saw this beauty sitting on the shelf, plus it is reduced from £295 to £177 (about $280 USD), what a bargin IMO!
> 
> http://phtshp.us/VWbILe
> (Not sure how to upload a picture here)
> 
> Never thought I would be into more structured bags, have been a Mulberry Alexa lover for years but now I am a MK Hamilton convert!



Beautiful choice!  Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## MDT

I have a question about the E/W Hamilton.  I'm pretty sure I've seen photos on the forum of saffiano E/W Hamiltons and would absolutely LOVE to own one myself.  Unfortunately, I have not been able to find them anywhere.  If any of you ladies have one, where oh where did you purchase it?  I already have a N/S saffiano Hamilton and would love to add an E/W to my little collection for those times when I don't need to carry much!


----------



## theocarina

luvva handbags said:


> Absolutely love it  ... and its made from the beautiful slouchy leather I love.
> Where did you find her ?Are they still available? I have tried everywhere in UK and cannot find a Hamilton in this smoochie leather... The new leathers are much more structured and I dont like it at all.



I saw some in Fenwicks (the one in York) yesterday in vanilla and black! And I know they do telephone transactions and you can get them to send you the bag as well  And also check the Selfridges website I remember seeing some on there


----------



## theocarina

ScottishGirl82 said:


> I'm hopefully going to treat myself to a Hamilton at the end of the month after a very rough time. However I'm really torn...the E/W looks maybe too small as I like to carry alot (mainly my chunky makeup bag to be honest) and the N/S looks too big because I'm quite short.
> 
> How much do you girls find you can carry around in your beautiful Hamiltons?



I just got the E/W yesterday and it's about the right size for me  Can just fit what I need for every day! And this is from someone who used to lug around a Mulberry oversized alexa every day 

I am very petite at 5'2 and I found the N/S is way too big! Hope that helps


----------



## ScottishGirl82

I was supposed to be getting my first ever MK Hamilton this month but finances have dictated otherwise sadly. It's my birthday in March so I'm going to treat myself then!


----------



## luvva handbags

theocarina said:


> i saw some in fenwicks (the one in york) yesterday in vanilla and black! And i know they do telephone transactions and you can get them to send you the bag as well  And also check the selfridges website i remember seeing some on there


thank-you so much x i'll give them a call )


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

PrincessD said:


> I see clubhouses for other brands and products so I feel that MK should have clubhouses too =) So here I am starting a clubhouse for the gorgeous Hamilton bags for all of us, Hamilton twins, triplets, quadruplets... and so on!!
> 
> So all you ladies with the Hamilton!! Start posting pictures of your beautiful bags whether it's big, small or medium sized, ALL ARE WELCOME!!



Hi everyone!!  I am new to the Purse Forum and I just wanted to pop in and say hi.  I love MK bags.  I got my first one last summer, a gorgeous pink hobo.  Just bought a snake embossed Hamilton at the outlets a few weeks ago.  LOVE that one.

Looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Hi everyone!!  I am new to the Purse Forum and I just wanted to pop in and say hi.  I love MK bags.  I got my first one last summer, a gorgeous pink hobo.  Just bought a snake embossed Hamilton at the outlets a few weeks ago.  LOVE that one.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you all.



Hi there!


----------



## handbags4me

MDT said:


> I have a question about the E/W Hamilton.  I'm pretty sure I've seen photos on the forum of saffiano E/W Hamiltons and would absolutely LOVE to own one myself.  Unfortunately, I have not been able to find them anywhere.  If any of you ladies have one, where oh where did you purchase it?  I already have a N/S saffiano Hamilton and would love to add an E/W to my little collection for those times when I don't need to carry much!



eBags currently has the E/W Saffiano hamilton on their site in Navy, Tangerine, and Zinnia (pink):
http://www.ebags.com/product/michael-michael-kors/hamilton-18k-ew-satchel/235345?productid=10194228


----------



## MDT

handbags4me said:


> eBags currently has the E/W Saffiano hamilton on their site in Navy, Tangerine, and Zinnia (pink):
> http://www.ebags.com/product/michael-michael-kors/hamilton-18k-ew-satchel/235345?productid=10194228



I'll be checking that out!  Thank you!


----------



## Scrock

I'm interested in the East and West Hamilton but would like to know what is the quality of their bags. I have also noticed some of the Hamiltons particularly the ones from the outlet have a large zipper compartment in the middle. The divider zipper compartment makes the purse look like it has 2 large sections one on each side of the zipper compartment. Can someone please shed some light on this so can purchase the correct purse?


----------



## MiaBorsa

The E/W outlet bags do have a middle zipper compartment.


----------



## invizee

Hello I'd like to join in please! 

Proud new owner of a large luggage Hamilton with gold hardware! I love that its so versatile and I can use it for both work and play. Truly a classic style that will last.


----------



## MiaBorsa

invizee said:


> Hello I'd like to join in please!
> 
> Proud new owner of a large luggage Hamilton with gold hardware! I love that its so versatile and I can use it for both work and play. Truly a classic style that will last.



Beautiful.    I love the gold hardware on the luggage...so rich looking.


----------



## elation

I finally joined! I've been eyeing the Hamilton for a year and jumped on this purple saffiano with ghw  yesterday at $169 

I'm sooooo in love!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elation said:


> I finally joined! I've been eyeing the Hamilton for a year and jumped on this purple saffiano with ghw  yesterday at $169
> 
> I'm sooooo in love!



  Very nice!!


----------



## pauii

I can finally join this thread! ) Just got her yesterday. Was having a bad day so I decided to take her out. She's such a bundle of cheer. 



View attachment 2048052


----------



## MiaBorsa

pauii said:


> I can finally join this thread! ) Just got her yesterday. Was having a bad day so I decided to take her out. She's such a bundle of cheer.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2048052



Very nice!


----------



## pauii

MiaBorsa said:


> Very nice!



Thanks!  She is very pretty. Will be using her for school this week. 

Question, how sturdy is the shoulder strap of the hamilton? I'm a student, so i tend to carry a lot. I won't putting huge books, of course. But I usually bring a few papers, school manuals, a notebook, wallet, cosmetic case, umbrella, keys, phone, and my iPad. And this is a pretty soft bag, so i'm thinking if it can handle all the work.


----------



## MiaBorsa

pauii said:


> Thanks!  She is very pretty. Will be using her for school this week.
> 
> Question, how sturdy is the shoulder strap of the hamilton? I'm a student, so i tend to carry a lot. I won't putting huge books, of course. But I usually bring a few papers, school manuals, a notebook, wallet, cosmetic case, umbrella, keys, phone, and my iPad. And this is a pretty soft bag, so i'm thinking if it can handle all the work.



I think it will handle all your stuff easily.  I wouldn't put heavy books in there, though.


----------



## elation

MiaBorsa said:


> Very nice!!



Thanks! I am worried this could start an addiction... 



pauii said:


> I can finally join this thread! ) Just got her yesterday. Was having a bad day so I decided to take her out. She's such a bundle of cheer.



Congratulations! I know the feeling


----------



## ParisToBerlin

elation said:


> I finally joined! I've been eyeing the Hamilton for a year and jumped on this purple saffiano with ghw  yesterday at $169
> 
> I'm sooooo in love!



Pretty.

I'm so surprised by the price difference. I got my black Hamilton for 280 (instead of 295, because I had a coupon) and already thought it was cheap. Oh well, that's what I get for not buying French designer bags! 

Here's mine on my desk at the office!


----------



## elation

ParisToBerlin said:


> Pretty.
> 
> I'm so surprised by the price difference. I got my black Hamilton for 280 (instead of 295, because I had a coupon) and already thought it was cheap. Oh well, that's what I get for not buying French designer bags!
> 
> Here's mine on my desk at the office!



Thanks! Yours too 

I was lucky to find it at a closing sale for an outlet version of our high end department store here!  The prices and selection in Canada seem to be usually much higher / more restricted than elsewhere.


----------



## handbaghuntress

New to the Hamilton. I am really looking into the e/w but the only thing holding me back is the handle drop. I love the look just holding it in the crook of my arm but with two small children that isn't always possible. I know it has the strap but I'm really not into the look of a long strap on my shoulder. Is there anyone out there that can fit the handles on their shoulder? I'm 4' 10" and about a 100 lbs. I can normally fit alot of handbag handles on my shoulder that some people say is impossible but, I don't have an opportunity to go and "try it on". I would be ordering online and I hate the hassle of returning it. Any help would be great! TIA


----------



## MrCoachie29

Even though this bag isn't for me, I thought I'd share some photos and see what y'all thought. I saw this at the mall the other day and thought it was gorgeous. Having been an exclusive Coach gift giver for the last few years, this is my first MK purchase and I think it'll make a great bday gift for my lovely mother! The leather is so soft and supple and I love the color. The whipstitch is also very unique and I think it makes the bag special. 

Without further delay.. Ms Whipstitch Hamilton in luggage!! 











Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrCoachie29 said:


> Even though this bag isn't for me, I thought I'd share some photos and see what y'all thought. I saw this at the mall the other day and thought it was gorgeous. Having been an exclusive Coach gift giver for the last few years, this is my first MK purchase and I think it'll make a great bday gift for my lovely mother! The leather is so soft and supple and I love the color. The whipstitch is also very unique and I think it makes the bag special.
> 
> Without further delay.. Ms Whipstitch Hamilton in luggage!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2049767
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2049769
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Beautiful!  Your mother should love it!


----------



## Masteryoda

I really luv that one the whipstitch is great!


----------



## Time2Bme

luvva handbags said:


> Absolutely love it  ... and its made from the beautiful slouchy leather I love.
> Where did you find her ?Are they still available? I have tried everywhere in UK and cannot find a Hamilton in this smoochie leather... The new leathers are much more structured and I dont like it at all.



I'm sorry for not responding; I just saw this today. I purchased mine in the Fall at the Michael Kors store. They no longer have it though.


----------



## zhenmi

got mine last Nov. I love it!


----------



## luminescence

Here is my Hamilton after 6 months of use. I don't baby her and I love how slouchy she's getting!
One is empty and then one with a peek of magazine is stuffed!


----------



## Hatfield1313

luminescence said:


> Here is my Hamilton after 6 months of use. I don't baby her and I love how slouchy she's getting!
> One is empty and then one with a peek of magazine is stuffed!



I'm glad to see that the Hamilton does actually relax over time. This has been a big reason I haven't gotten one, I can't stand stiff/too structured bags and I've always been afraid looking at these that the handles or anything won't relax. I had a Hamilton in black with rose gold hardware that I got at an outlet that I only had for about a month, but for the reason stated above ended up selling it on eBay. Officially regretting that decision lol.


----------



## luminescence

Hatfield1313 said:


> I'm glad to see that the Hamilton does actually relax over time. This has been a big reason I haven't gotten one, I can't stand stiff/too structured bags and I've always been afraid looking at these that the handles or anything won't relax. I had a Hamilton in black with rose gold hardware that I got at an outlet that I only had for about a month, but for the reason stated above ended up selling it on eBay. Officially regretting that decision lol.



I was the opposite! I wanted it to stay structured but after passing through the weird half structured half slouchy phase and the leather has been well used, it feels and looks fabulous! I wouldn't want it any other way honestly. It takes time to slouch so just be a little patient  or you can be like me and put it through rigorous daily use and it will slouch up in no time !


----------



## handbags4me

MrCoachie29 said:


> Even though this bag isn't for me, I thought I'd share some photos and see what y'all thought. I saw this at the mall the other day and thought it was gorgeous. Having been an exclusive Coach gift giver for the last few years, this is my first MK purchase and I think it'll make a great bday gift for my lovely mother! The leather is so soft and supple and I love the color. The whipstitch is also very unique and I think it makes the bag special.
> 
> Without further delay.. Ms Whipstitch Hamilton in luggage!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2049767
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2049769
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



I love this bag, but couldn't justify the price.  Saw it is on sale today at lastcall.com for $240 in either Vanilla or Bordeaux and had to order....hmmm....BOTH!


----------



## Hatfield1313

I just completely failed myself and broke my ban and ordered a Hamilton... But does it count as breaking a ban when you have a gift card?? lol


----------



## Masteryoda

Which one did u order?


----------



## Hatfield1313

The large Artisan with that two toned faded leather... A seller had it on eBay for an amazing price, tags still on it... I'm drooling just thinking about it... Must do a sexy little reveal when she arrives


----------



## Masteryoda

Ooo I can't wait to see!!!! It will b really beautiful.


----------



## anette93

missaudrie said:


> My Pearl Gray N/S Saffiano Hamilton  I bought it over labor day weekend for 20% off + no tax from ebags. The size scared me a bit...seems bigger than the regular leather N/S Hamilton due to the structured-ness. I decided to cut the tags off and use it today -I love it!
> 
> For reference, I'm 5'1 111lbs.


i  love your bag!! but too bad i can't find anywhere


----------



## missaudrie

anette93 said:


> i  love your bag!! but too bad i can't find anywhere


Thanks! Yeah they discontinued this color already.


----------



## dougdz1

handbags4me said:


> I love this bag, but couldn't justify the price.  Saw it is on sale today at lastcall.com for $240 in either Vanilla or Bordeaux and had to order....hmmm....BOTH!



Omg so did I! I ordered the whipstich Hamilton in the Bordeaux color! I've been searching & listing over this bag since before it was released. I almost thought i was never going to find it again after they stopped making it. I can't wait until it gets here! &#128513;


----------



## merielly

Hi there hamilton hotties! Need your experts opinion on this.. I got a Hamilton from a friend selling MK bags, in this exact same style ( pls see pic below) After watching all the photos of your hamiltons here and on the web i noticed that instead of the small round metal hardware that connects the handles to the bag, mine has this square metal stud with rhinestones...  now im not so sure if this one' s authentic or not! 

P.S. i got it brand new but there was a really small defect, a bit of peeled off leather  im thinking of returning it to her


----------



## Ddelta

merielly said:


> Hi there hamilton hotties! Need your experts opinion on this.. I got a Hamilton from a friend selling MK bags, in this exact same style ( pls see pic below) After watching all the photos of your hamiltons here and on the web i noticed that instead of the small round metal hardware that connects the handles to the bag, mine has this square metal stud with rhinestones...  now im not so sure if this one' s authentic or not!
> 
> P.S. i got it brand new but there was a really small defect, a bit of peeled off leather  im thinking of returning it to her



I just looked it up, looks like its the hamilton jewel, found quite a few online! But I've never seen it in person so can't say for sure it's real. Hope this helps.


----------



## iwasborn2shop

merielly said:


> Hi there hamilton hotties! Need your experts opinion on this.. I got a Hamilton from a friend selling MK bags, in this exact same style ( pls see pic below) After watching all the photos of your hamiltons here and on the web i noticed that instead of the small round metal hardware that connects the handles to the bag, mine has this square metal stud with rhinestones...  now im not so sure if this one' s authentic or not!
> 
> P.S. i got it brand new but there was a really small defect, a bit of peeled off leather  im thinking of returning it to her



I think its one of their new collection of hamilton.. if u would like to authenticate it, post the pics in the authentication thread.


----------



## iwasborn2shop

My hamilton family..


----------



## dougdz1

merielly said:


> Hi there hamilton hotties! Need your experts opinion on this.. I got a Hamilton from a friend selling MK bags, in this exact same style ( pls see pic below) After watching all the photos of your hamiltons here and on the web i noticed that instead of the small round metal hardware that connects the handles to the bag, mine has this square metal stud with rhinestones...  now im not so sure if this one' s authentic or not!
> 
> P.S. i got it brand new but there was a really small defect, a bit of peeled off leather  im thinking of returning it to her



It's definitely from there new collection. I have seen it in the store in the n/s Hamilton version. I'm not sure of they made a e/w version of it but I wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## fieldsinspring

This is the new jewel bag- it's even more money than the regular. Real. 






merielly said:


> Hi there hamilton hotties! Need your experts opinion on this.. I got a Hamilton from a friend selling MK bags, in this exact same style ( pls see pic below) After watching all the photos of your hamiltons here and on the web i noticed that instead of the small round metal hardware that connects the handles to the bag, mine has this square metal stud with rhinestones...  now im not so sure if this one' s authentic or not!
> 
> P.S. i got it brand new but there was a really small defect, a bit of peeled off leather  im thinking of returning it to her


----------



## iwasborn2shop

My hamilton family..


----------



## lizirb

Hubby surprised me with the Ombré Python Hamilton this morning! Happy Valentine's Day to me!


----------



## Hatfield1313

A little evening reveal... My eBay find arrived today and she is BEEEEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## shoptillidrop

My one and only Hamilton - for the moment


----------



## dougdz1

My Michael Kors whipped Hamilton on Bordeaux just arrived! From last call .com with an extra 20% off


----------



## handbags4me

dougdz1 said:


> My Michael Kors whipped Hamilton on Bordeaux just arrived! From last call .com with an extra 20% off



Gorgeous!  Mine arrived yesterday too and I love it.  I had seen the bordeaux in real life, but the vanilla I ordered sight unseen - and was not disappointed!  Enjoy yours.


----------



## fieldsinspring

Just got this beauty today at the outlet for 50% off!!!   soft lambskin


----------



## dougdz1

handbags4me said:


> Gorgeous!  Mine arrived yesterday too and I love it.  I had seen the bordeaux in real life, but the vanilla I ordered sight unseen - and was not disappointed!  Enjoy yours.



Thank you!  I've only seen the Bordeaux online and was lusting over it for some time now and took the plunge to order it!  so you got the vanilla version of it?


----------



## Syrenitytoo

lizirb said:


> Hubby surprised me with the Ombré Python Hamilton this morning! Happy Valentine's Day to me!



Great looking bag on you!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

fieldsinspring said:


> Just got this beauty today at the outlet for 50% off!!!   soft lambskin



This is a bold bag but totally lucious!


----------



## lizirb

Syrenitytoo said:


> Great looking bag on you!



Thank you!! I love it!! I've been obsessed with it for quite a while


----------



## fieldsinspring

Syrenitytoo said:
			
		

> This is a bold bag but totally lucious!



Thanks! I agree but compared to the grommet it's nothing! Lol I really like the added bling but don't think it's TOO much. It looks better IRL I think.


----------



## Masteryoda

That's a wonderful bag! I luv the quilted leather and studs!!!


----------



## lizirb

fieldsinspring said:


> Just got this beauty today at the outlet for 50% off!!!   soft lambskin



LOVE it!!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Masteryoda said:


> That's a wonderful bag! I luv the quilted leather and studs!!!



Thank you! It's really grown on me over the months I've seen them and the leather is so amazingly soft!


----------



## fieldsinspring

lizirb said:


> LOVE it!!





Thanks so much!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

fieldsinspring said:


> Just got this beauty today at the outlet for 50% off!!!   soft lambskin


amazing deal!! Love the quilted stud Hamilton... it takes the purse to another level.  Enjoy!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

iwasborn2shop said:


> My hamilton family..
> 
> 
> View attachment 2061450


love these colors!!!


----------



## Sheerblonde

fieldsinspring said:


> Just got this beauty today at the outlet for 50% off!!!   soft lambskin


Gorgeous! Stunning bag! Didn't know that they also sell the "lock versions" at the outlet.


----------



## iwasborn2shop

DP PURSE FAN said:


> love these colors!!!



Oh thank you.


----------



## fieldsinspring

DP PURSE FAN said:


> amazing deal!! Love the quilted stud Hamilton... it takes the purse to another level.  Enjoy!



Thank you!!!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Sheerblonde said:


> Gorgeous! Stunning bag! Didn't know that they also sell the "lock versions" at the outlet.



Thanks!!! They don't usually but this came straight from the boutique.


----------



## kam1ya_kaoru

I'm a total purse newbie. I was looking for a functional bag to carry my new Macbook Air 11" and saw the Michael Kors Macbook Jet Set Tote on the Apple store website. I decided to go to the newly opened Michael Kors to buy this and ended up buying a Large Hamilton Luggage (http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...00000cat8501cat9101cat18705&isEditorial=false) and Fulton Large Crossbody (http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...Cat=cat000000cat8501cat8518&isEditorial=false)
I don't know how to post pictures in the forum so I put a link to the MK store instead. I've been a backpack carrying student for a long time. I'm so excited to get to work tomorrow with my new bag.


----------



## kam1ya_kaoru

Haha, just discovered how to post pictures.


----------



## Time2Bme

dougdz1 said:


> My Michael Kors whipped Hamilton on Bordeaux just arrived! From last call .com with an extra 20% off



I absolutely love mine. I get compliments on the bag every time I use it. Enjoy!


----------



## jade

I've got a purple saffiano Hamilton.  And i get raves every time I wear it.  Such a fun bag.


----------



## Littlejo00

Happy Friday Hamilton Hotties!


----------



## Loulou921

Hello!  I've decided on the Hamilton N/S in Saffiano Leather for my spring bag, but I can't decide on color!!

Navy or Turquoise?  The Turquoise is what first caught my eye. But I was looking at the Navy today at Dillards.  It's so very classic.  I never wear navy, but I love it.  It's so much easier to wear black.  Help me decide, please!


----------



## lala76

This is my first PF post.  I purchased the NS Hamilton in Azure, today, and I am in love! I got it at Belk, and went back and forth between this color and navy for at least 2 hours before deciding. The SA said this color was made exclusively for Belk's 125th anniversary (?). 

Just thought I'd share my (not so great iPhone) photos!


----------



## lala76

Sorry for not attaching all the photos at once. Whoops! ush: Here's one more:


----------



## pauii

lala76 said:
			
		

> Sorry for not attaching all the photos at once. Whoops! ush: Here's one more:



That is such a beautiful color!! Congrats!


----------



## luminescence

Lala76 it's beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zhenmi

lala76 said:


> Sorry for not attaching all the photos at once. Whoops! ush: Here's one more:



such a lovely bag. great pick


----------



## lala76

Thank you!! I'm excited to take her out tomorrow  I have a few other MK bags, but I think this one will definitely be a favorite. I've loved browsing this thread and seeing all of your Hamiltons!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

lala76 said:


> This is my first PF post.  I purchased the NS Hamilton in Azure, today, and I am in love! I got it at Belk, and went back and forth between this color and navy for at least 2 hours before deciding. The SA said this color was made exclusively for Belk's 125th anniversary (?).
> 
> Just thought I'd share my (not so great iPhone) photos!


LOVE this color excellent choice for spring an summer!


----------



## MDT

lala76 said:


> Sorry for not attaching all the photos at once. Whoops! ush: Here's one more:



That color is gorgeous! I am envious!


----------



## hockeylove

lala76 said:


> This is my first PF post.  I purchased the NS Hamilton in Azure, today, and I am in love! I got it at Belk, and went back and forth between this color and navy for at least 2 hours before deciding. The SA said this color was made exclusively for Belk's 125th anniversary (?).
> 
> Just thought I'd share my (not so great iPhone) photos!


Love love love this color! Beautiful!


----------



## Sheerblonde

lala76 said:


> This is my first PF post.  I purchased the NS Hamilton in Azure, today, and I am in love! I got it at Belk, and went back and forth between this color and navy for at least 2 hours before deciding. The SA said this color was made exclusively for Belk's 125th anniversary (?).
> 
> Just thought I'd share my (not so great iPhone) photos!


Congrats! This colour is gorgeous! Perfect choice!


----------



## Loulou921

The Azure is just beautiful!  How do you think it differs from the turquoise?  Is it darker?  

I just can't make up my mind!


----------



## PickyCoachLover

Beautiful! I recently saw this color in the zip top tote and it is now on my wish list. I love how it is actually blue and isn't a teal or aqua. It's the blue I have been hunting for. 

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## lala76

Loulou921 said:


> The Azure is just beautiful!  How do you think it differs from the turquoise?  Is it darker?
> 
> I just can't make up my mind!



Thank you!! I haven't seen the turquoise in person, as of yet, so I'm not completely sure on the difference. Judging from the pictures I've seen the Azure seems a little darker.  I do love the turquoise, though, it's beautiful!


----------



## lala76

PickyCoachLover said:


> Beautiful! I recently saw this color in the zip top tote and it is now on my wish list. I love how it is actually blue and isn't a teal or aqua. It's the blue I have been hunting for.
> 
> Thanks for the pics!



You're welcome! I think the zip tote would be beautiful in this color. I almost got the navy, but am so glad I chose this color--I really can't stop staring at it!


----------



## asl_bebes

lala76 said:


> This is my first PF post.  I purchased the NS Hamilton in Azure, today, and I am in love! I got it at Belk, and went back and forth between this color and navy for at least 2 hours before deciding. The SA said this color was made exclusively for Belk's 125th anniversary (?).
> 
> Just thought I'd share my (not so great iPhone) photos!



That is gorgeous ... so loving that color!


----------



## lala76

Thanks for all your nice comments on my bag! I actually wavered, a little, on Sunday and went back to the mall to look at the luggage color, just one more time. But...I decided to keep the Azure. I'm glad I did! 

So...I decided to get the luggage w/silver hardware for fall! I'll be ordering it in a few weeks. This is a dangerous thread, because all of your beautiful Hamiltons make me want more!


----------



## crystal-d

lala76 said:


> Sorry for not attaching all the photos at once. Whoops! ush: Here's one more:



Oh I love this! I congrats


----------



## crystal-d

lizirb said:


> Hubby surprised me with the Ombré Python Hamilton this morning! Happy Valentine's Day to me!



That's stunning in you! What a nice hubby, he's a keeper!


----------



## xoshelly

First post! kekeke. May I share mine? :3

My Hamilton E/W in Vanilla with gold hardware~


----------



## pauii

xoshelly said:


> First post! kekeke. May I share mine? :3
> 
> My Hamilton E/W in Vanilla with gold hardware~



Lovely!


----------



## Sheerblonde

xoshelly said:


> First post! kekeke. May I share mine? :3
> 
> My Hamilton E/W in Vanilla with gold hardware~


Omg! This will be my next bag for summer! It's beautiful!


----------



## southlandjulie

hello ladies... wanted to share my first MK bag (have many, many MK watches tho ). i needed a more neutral bag to offset all the pops of color in my spring wardrobe. i love love love her! 

here she is, NS Navy Saffiano Hamilton w/ gold hardware:


----------



## fieldsinspring

Hoping to add a hamilton on Friday with the Macy's sale.


----------



## MDT

southlandjulie said:


> hello ladies... wanted to share my first MK bag (have many, many MK watches tho ). i needed a more neutral bag to offset all the pops of color in my spring wardrobe. i love love love her!
> 
> here she is, NS Navy Saffiano Hamilton w/ gold hardware:



I love the Hamilton in navy! I almost bought her a few weeks ago but with a mostly black wardrobe, I wouldn't be able to wear her much. Love this bag though!


----------



## southlandjulie

MDT said:


> I love the Hamilton in navy! I almost bought her a few weeks ago but with a mostly black wardrobe, I wouldn't be able to wear her much. Love this bag though!



Thanks!! I love your tangerine one. Is that saffiano? So beautiful! I like structured bags so the saffiano is great...


----------



## MDT

southlandjulie said:


> Thanks!! I love your tangerine one. Is that saffiano? So beautiful! I like structured bags so the saffiano is great...



Yes it is! I think the Hamilton and saffiano go hand in hand.


----------



## lala76

xoshelly said:


> First post! kekeke. May I share mine? :3
> 
> My Hamilton E/W in Vanilla with gold hardware~



So beautiful! I love the color!


----------



## lala76

southlandjulie said:


> hello ladies... wanted to share my first MK bag (have many, many MK watches tho ). i needed a more neutral bag to offset all the pops of color in my spring wardrobe. i love love love her!
> 
> here she is, NS Navy Saffiano Hamilton w/ gold hardware:



Gorgeous! I had a hard time deciding between the Azure and Navy. The Navy is classic and the gold looks so nice. Congrats on your bag!


----------



## Sheerblonde

Hello,
does anyone know if there is a difference between optic white and vanilla?


----------



## handbags4me

Sheerblonde said:


> Hello,
> does anyone know if there is a difference between optic white and vanilla?


Yes, there is definitely a difference.  Optic white is a bright, stark white while Vanilla has more of a bone/cream color tone to it - I would consider Vanilla to be "off-white".  It's hard to tell the difference in pictures sometimes, but side-by-side its distinct.


----------



## Sheerblonde

handbags4me said:


> Yes, there is definitely a difference.  Optic white is a bright, stark white while Vanilla has more of a bone/cream color tone to it - I would consider Vanilla to be "off-white".  It's hard to tell the difference in pictures sometimes, but side-by-side its distinct.


Thanks for your answer. Then I would prefer optic white. I could hardly recognize the difference through the pictures I have seen so far.


----------



## tokiesgirl6

I just got this yesterday, because I needed a new work tote.  I love the multiple pockets and that it is actually a bit understated.  Perfect for carrying to the office on these dreary Chicago winter days!  (I cant wait until Spring!)


----------



## southlandjulie

lala76 said:


> Gorgeous! I had a hard time deciding between the Azure and Navy. The Navy is classic and the gold looks so nice. Congrats on your bag!



Thanks, lala76!!! I know what you mean about choosing just one. Now that I have this one, I want it in every color!


----------



## ScottishGirl82

So it's my birthday today and yesterday I had gone to my local MK bag stockist to buy my large Hamilton tote in Luggage. I had been going in and looking at it for such a long time and I was so excited.

Imagine my surprise when I got there and they had run out of stock  they had the smaller one but I had my heart set on the large one.  I'm beginning to think that maybe I'm not supposed to own this bag!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

tokiesgirl6 said:


> I just got this yesterday, because I needed a new work tote.  I love the multiple pockets and that it is actually a bit understated.  Perfect for carrying to the office on these dreary Chicago winter days!  (I cant wait until Spring!)



This is an awesome bag.  I find it more useful than my larger Hamiltons for sure.  I also picked up the Bedford Dressy which has two zip compartments and that is my true go to bag.  I am thinking of trying to get it for spring in the tan.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

handbags4me said:


> Yes, there is definitely a difference.  Optic white is a bright, stark white while Vanilla has more of a bone/cream color tone to it - I would consider Vanilla to be "off-white".  It's hard to tell the difference in pictures sometimes, but side-by-side its distinct.



That answer is correct.  I love the vanilla because its not a stark/optic white.  It has a bit of a cream color to it.  It's def not bone or cream, it's a mixture.  I find that it fits year round.  MK says they chose it so it could be a "winter white" as well and worn year round.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

lala76 said:


> So beautiful! I love the color!



Sweet!  I have the tangerine ostrich and get so many compliments on it!  Got love the Hamiltons.


----------



## invizee

ScottishGirl82 said:


> So it's my birthday today and yesterday I had gone to my local MK bag stockist to buy my large Hamilton tote in Luggage. I had been going in and looking at it for such a long time and I was so excited.
> 
> Imagine my surprise when I got there and they had run out of stock  they had the smaller one but I had my heart set on the large one.  I'm beginning to think that maybe I'm not supposed to own this bag!



Don't give up on it! I have the same bag and I love it! I'm sure you will too.. it makes a good birthday present for yourself! 

Did you ask if they will be bringing the bag in again?


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

tokiesgirl6 said:


> I just got this yesterday, because I needed a new work tote.  I love the multiple pockets and that it is actually a bit understated.  Perfect for carrying to the office on these dreary Chicago winter days!  (I cant wait until Spring!)


The black and gold Hamilton is great! I agree perfect everyday bag and very classy.  Enjoy!


----------



## lizirb

Hey Hamilton Hotties! I'm thinking about getting a purse organizer for my Hamiltons. Any suggestions on size/brand? No idea what to go with. TIA!


----------



## Vickie_26

has anyone besides me been keeping an eye on the new studded hamilton? I love it in Navy...i almost bought it last week because i think it's absolutely gorgeous but i thinkn its also really flashy...anyone own it? I like flash but i wonder if I would get annoyed over time...or if i would get the "theres vickie with that bag.." Gosh it's so pretty though!!


----------



## lala76

lizirb said:


> Hey Hamilton Hotties! I'm thinking about getting a purse organizer for my Hamiltons. Any suggestions on size/brand? No idea what to go with. TIA!



I was thinking of adding a purse organizer to my Hamilton, as well! I'm looking forward to see what the suggestions are


----------



## BlueMaude

Hello! Loving all these pix !! Was wondering of anyone has a pix of the large Hamilton in tan IRL? I can't seem to find anyone that has it! Any ideas how the tan compares to the luggage ?!! Thanks so much !!


----------



## Littlejo00

BlueMaude said:


> Hello! Loving all these pix !! Was wondering of anyone has a pix of the large Hamilton in tan IRL? I can't seem to find anyone that has it! Any ideas how the tan compares to the luggage ?!! Thanks so much !!


I believe the tan color has a brownish cast. The luggage has more of an orange cast.


----------



## CashorCredit

Hey guys! I'm new to this forum. I just love all the Hamiltons!! Here is one of my beauties.


----------



## fieldsinspring

Just snagged a large luggage with silver hardware  and lock yesterday at TJ Maxx for $199!!Today I ordered the large black with Rose Gold hardware from the belk F&F sale for 20% off, free shipping and no tax. I know the rose gold is harder to come by... Can't wait


----------



## Jennifer41

Love my new Hamilton.


----------



## vwsecret

YEA!! I finally received my Two/Toned Hamilton (white/black) plus the new MK London silk print scarf.  I was not sure if I would like the bag until I saw it in person, I'm not been much of a "white" bag kind of girl, but I LOVE IT!!!
I can't wait to use it later this spring! and the scarf is so gorgeous!

Now, all I need is the perfect shoe.


----------



## msmsytique

vwsecret said:


> YEA!! I finally received my Two/Toned Hamilton (white/black) plus the new MK London silk print scarf.  I was not sure if I would like the bag until I saw it in person, I'm not been much of a "white" bag kind of girl, but I LOVE IT!!!
> I can't wait to use it later this spring! and the scarf is so gorgeous!
> 
> Now, all I need is the perfect shoe.



Love the bag and Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## msmsytique

Vickie_26 said:


> has anyone besides me been keeping an eye on the new studded hamilton? I love it in Navy...i almost bought it last week because i think it's absolutely gorgeous but i thinkn its also really flashy...anyone own it? I like flash but i wonder if I would get annoyed over time...or if i would get the "theres vickie with that bag.." Gosh it's so pretty though!!



I saw a girl with the orange one yesterday at a restraunt I was at. It was a beautiful bag but it was flashy! I don't think it would be an everday bag but if you like the look, go for it.


----------



## dougdz1

fieldsinspring said:


> Just snagged a large luggage with silver hardware  and lock yesterday at TJ Maxx for $199!!Today I ordered the large black with Rose Gold hardware from the belk F&F sale for 20% off, free shipping and no tax. I know the rose gold is harder to come by... Can't wait



OMG So lucky on the rose gold hardware! Definitely keep us updated and with some pictures when you get them!


----------



## dougdz1

vwsecret said:


> YEA!! I finally received my Two/Toned Hamilton (white/black) plus the new MK London silk print scarf.  I was not sure if I would like the bag until I saw it in person, I'm not been much of a "white" bag kind of girl, but I LOVE IT!!!
> I can't wait to use it later this spring! and the scarf is so gorgeous!
> 
> Now, all I need is the perfect shoe.


OMG It's to die for! Such a gorgeous back and contrast!


----------



## fieldsinspring

dougdz1 said:


> OMG So lucky on the rose gold hardware! Definitely keep us updated and with some pictures when you get them!




Thank you!! I definitely will.


----------



## lala76

I had a little drama with my new Hamilton this weekend, but I had a happy ending so I thought I'd share. On Friday, I noticed that a section of thread on the top of the bag was fraying and coming loose from the bag (not ok since my bag is barely 2 weeks old). I went into Belk, on Saturday, to purchase the little fur ball keychain, as it was on sale and while I was paying, casually mentioned about the fraying thread to the SA. She said "that's unacceptable" and asked me to wait for just a minute. She disappeared and returned with a brand new bag still wrapped in plastic from the back! She let me exchange it right there and switch out all of my stuff (I knew it wouldn't be a problem to exchange it, I just wasn't planning on doing to that day). The SA was so nice--she gave me an extra MK sleeper bag, AND price adjusted my return since they were having a 20% off sale!!! Very pleased with the customer service at Belk and got a shiny new Hamilton with perfect stitching. 

Here's my new bag:


----------



## lala76

vwsecret said:


> YEA!! I finally received my Two/Toned Hamilton (white/black) plus the new MK London silk print scarf.  I was not sure if I would like the bag until I saw it in person, I'm not been much of a "white" bag kind of girl, but I LOVE IT!!!
> I can't wait to use it later this spring! and the scarf is so gorgeous!
> 
> Now, all I need is the perfect shoe.


Love the two-toned!! Beautiful!


----------



## southlandjulie

lala76 said:


> I had a little drama with my new Hamilton this weekend, but I had a happy ending so I thought I'd share. On Friday, I noticed that a section of thread on the top of the bag was fraying and coming loose from the bag (not ok since my bag is barely 2 weeks old). I went into Belk, on Saturday, to purchase the little fur ball keychain, as it was on sale and while I was paying, casually mentioned about the fraying thread to the SA. She said "that's unacceptable" and asked me to wait for just a minute. She disappeared and returned with a brand new bag still wrapped in plastic from the back! She let me exchange it right there and switch out all of my stuff (I knew it wouldn't be a problem to exchange it, I just wasn't planning on doing to that day). The SA was so nice--she gave me an extra MK sleeper bag, AND price adjusted my return since they were having a 20% off sale!!! Very pleased with the customer service at Belk and got a shiny new Hamilton with perfect stitching.
> 
> Here's my new bag:



totally awesome lala76!!! now that's what i call service. and i'm also glad you got the 20% off...


----------



## Dee.

lala76 said:


> I had a little drama with my new Hamilton this weekend, but I had a happy ending so I thought I'd share. On Friday, I noticed that a section of thread on the top of the bag was fraying and coming loose from the bag (not ok since my bag is barely 2 weeks old). I went into Belk, on Saturday, to purchase the little fur ball keychain, as it was on sale and while I was paying, casually mentioned about the fraying thread to the SA. She said "that's unacceptable" and asked me to wait for just a minute. She disappeared and returned with a brand new bag still wrapped in plastic from the back! She let me exchange it right there and switch out all of my stuff (I knew it wouldn't be a problem to exchange it, I just wasn't planning on doing to that day). The SA was so nice--she gave me an extra MK sleeper bag, AND price adjusted my return since they were having a 20% off sale!!! Very pleased with the customer service at Belk and got a shiny new Hamilton with perfect stitching.
> 
> Here's my new bag:



What a great SA! Congrats on your new and perfect Hamilton


----------



## lizirb

Still looking for suggestions about a purse organizer for my large Hamiltons. No idea on what brand/size I should get. Thanks!


----------



## Cheryl24

vwsecret said:


> YEA!! I finally received my Two/Toned Hamilton (white/black) plus the new MK London silk print scarf.  I was not sure if I would like the bag until I saw it in person, I'm not been much of a "white" bag kind of girl, but I LOVE IT!!!
> I can't wait to use it later this spring! and the scarf is so gorgeous!
> 
> Now, all I need is the perfect shoe.



OMG....what a stunner!!!


----------



## fieldsinspring

lizirb said:


> Still looking for suggestions about a purse organizer for my large Hamiltons. No idea on what brand/size I should get. Thanks!


 

I have the purse to go organizer available at pursebling.com I have the jumbo which I like because it leaves plenty of room at the top for the bag to slouch.. if not the extra jumbo will also fit. I really like it because even if not for organization, it holds the bag up standing, and keeps the inside clean. HTH!


----------



## shoprat

Hello Hamilton hotties! Does any of you own this color's Hamilton? 

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Mich...ret/101544815#

I have a few questions about it...Is it in saffiano leather? Is it structured or soft?


----------



## MiaBorsa

shoprat said:


> Hello Hamilton hotties! Does any of you own this color's Hamilton?
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Mich...ret/101544815#
> 
> I have a few questions about it...Is it in saffiano leather? Is it structured or soft?



That one is not saffiano, so no it would not be structured.  It's the regular soft leather.  Gorgeous.


----------



## kpc71

Hi all, it's been quite awhile since I've posted but I'm getting back into the swing of things with a new Hamilton in tan...love the structure of it. Think I'm gonna need more fun colors!


----------



## MiaBorsa

kpc71 said:


> Hi all, it's been quite awhile since I've posted but I'm getting back into the swing of things with a new Hamilton in tan...love the structure of it. Think I'm gonna need more fun colors!



Gorgeous!  Congrats.


----------



## lala76

kpc71 said:


> Hi all, it's been quite awhile since I've posted but I'm getting back into the swing of things with a new Hamilton in tan...love the structure of it. Think I'm gonna need more fun colors!


Beautiful color! The gold looks great with the tan!


----------



## ScottishGirl82

invizee said:


> Don't give up on it! I have the same bag and I love it! I'm sure you will too.. it makes a good birthday present for yourself!
> 
> Did you ask if they will be bringing the bag in again?



Please excuse my delay in replying I've been busy at work. The girl said it may come back but it's hard to come by 

It's on selected websites in the UK but I don't really want to use my credit card. It's so frustrating because I love this bag.


----------



## BookJockey

lala76 said:


> I had a little drama with my new Hamilton this weekend........
> 
> Here's my new bag:



Ooooh, this blue one is the one I have my eye on. Beautiful bag. You have great taste!


----------



## BookJockey

kpc71 said:


> Hi all, it's been quite awhile since I've posted but I'm getting back into the swing of things with a new Hamilton in tan...love the structure of it. Think I'm gonna need more fun colors!



That is a gorgeous gorgeous Hamilton. Think how much better it will look in ten years, with the rich patina that color develops.


----------



## kam1ya_kaoru

any suggestions on how  to keep my hamilton large tote from being too slouchy? when i look at the other hamiltons here, i see some are not as slouchy as mine.


----------



## missaudrie

My RED  HOT BEAUTY 
purchased via Macys.com for 25% off 2 weekends ago.


----------



## Monterra

Wow, love the color and structure!


----------



## southlandjulie

missaudrie said:


> My RED  HOT BEAUTY
> purchased via Macys.com for 25% off 2 weekends ago.



OMG! she's absolutely breathtaking!!!

thanks for sharing


----------



## bea8480

ScottishGirl82 said:


> So it's my birthday today and yesterday I had gone to my local MK bag stockist to buy my large Hamilton tote in Luggage. I had been going in and looking at it for such a long time and I was so excited.
> 
> Imagine my surprise when I got there and they had run out of stock  they had the smaller one but I had my heart set on the large one.  I'm beginning to think that maybe I'm not supposed to own this bag!


 
I might have an offer for you.  I saw one at my local TJ Maxx with silver hardware for $199.  I would be happy to ship it to you if you'd like.  Let me know.


----------



## Sheerblonde

missaudrie said:


> My RED  HOT BEAUTY
> purchased via Macys.com for 25% off 2 weekends ago.


Omg! What a beautiful bag! Big congrats!


----------



## ScottishGirl82

bea8480 said:


> I might have an offer for you.  I saw one at my local TJ Maxx with silver hardware for $199.  I would be happy to ship it to you if you'd like.  Let me know.



Wow that is so kind is it the normal version or outlet one?


----------



## bea8480

ScottishGirl82 said:


> Wow that is so kind is it the normal version or outlet one?


 
Normal.  I will be there tonight.  I can take a picture and send it to you.


----------



## ScottishGirl82

bea8480 said:


> Normal.  I will be there tonight.  I can take a picture and send it to you.



Please do...your a star x


----------



## missaudrie

Monterra said:


> Wow, love the color and structure!





southlandjulie said:


> OMG! she's absolutely breathtaking!!!
> 
> thanks for sharing





Sheerblonde said:


> Omg! What a beautiful bag! Big congrats!



Thanks ladies! Once I saw it I knew I HAD to have it


----------



## LisaMo

Hello Ladies I am new to this thread but have gone completely insane over the hamilton s . I want one in every color  here are my beauties..


----------



## LisaMo

Hmm can't get my photo to upload .....


----------



## PursePumpkin

Hi everyone! Beautiful Hamiltons, I just came from the mall and absolutely fallen in love with the large studded! Prada Saffiano tote was next on my list but since seeing these I wouldnt mind buyin a few in various colours, so beautiful!!!! I'll be going back to get 1 sometime this week and i'll be sure to post pics...just need to decide which colour to buy first!


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

missaudrie said:


> My RED  HOT BEAUTY
> purchased via Macys.com for 25% off 2 weekends ago.



 I saw this exact bag recently at Macy's...it's exactly what I'm looking for. I like the satchel size hamilton and really want a red bag for Fall...hoping it's still available later in the summer  since im on a bag freeze haha.  Enjoy your beauty!


----------



## topursewithlove

Mama got bag! 

20% off from Macy's yesterday.


----------



## ladyandthelab

Meet my new large Hamilton slate lizard-embossed handbag. At first I was hesitant to order online without seeing it in person because sometimes python/croc/ostrich leathers can be too hard and plastic looking. I was also worried about the bag being too shiny. This bag however is gorgeous, feminine and elegant. The leather is soft yet structured with a delicate grain and very subtle shine. The color is neutral, greyish with some light purple undertones (see below for color indoors and in natural light). This is definitely a work bag and will fit ipad or laptop, lunch box, wallet, sunglasses, a sweater etc etc. I am 160 cm and it looks big on me (this is the maximum size I would consider wearing for a handbag) but still looks beautiful and fits everything I need for work purposes. This bag is a keeper !!!! I like it so much that I am considering buying a smaller Hamilton (the satchel, and maybe the mini) as an evening bag. Can't decide between the Hamilton satchel/mini and the large Sloan quilted as an evening bag tho.


----------



## missmoimoi

Hope I'm posting in the right thread...I pulled out my burnt orange Hamilton on Saturday and was totally enjoying her again.  I was looking forward to carrying her when I realized that Sunday was St. Patty's Day so I forced myself to switcheroo 

This made me think:  man, why don't I have a green Hamilton????

Did the Hamilton just come in lime and kelly green????  I do like Lime but for a large bag, it was bit too much for me.  Was it Lime saffiano?  I just don't remember?

Hmmm...I wish MK would come out with a softer olive, avocado or a soft lime leather...

I missed out on the dark yellow (marigold) leather Hamilton last year but the only source for me was to import from Nordstrom...I never found a yellow one locally.  The studded yellow ones are not for me but they are in the stores now.


----------



## karo

missaudrie said:


> My RED  HOT BEAUTY
> purchased via Macys.com for 25% off 2 weekends ago.


What a stunning color!


----------



## karo

lala76 said:


> I had a little drama with my new Hamilton this weekend, but I had a happy ending so I thought I'd share. On Friday, I noticed that a section of thread on the top of the bag was fraying and coming loose from the bag (not ok since my bag is barely 2 weeks old). I went into Belk, on Saturday, to purchase the little fur ball keychain, as it was on sale and while I was paying, casually mentioned about the fraying thread to the SA. She said "that's unacceptable" and asked me to wait for just a minute. She disappeared and returned with a brand new bag still wrapped in plastic from the back! She let me exchange it right there and switch out all of my stuff (I knew it wouldn't be a problem to exchange it, I just wasn't planning on doing to that day). The SA was so nice--she gave me an extra MK sleeper bag, AND price adjusted my return since they were having a 20% off sale!!! Very pleased with the customer service at Belk and got a shiny new Hamilton with perfect stitching.
> 
> Here's my new bag:


Wow, it's gorgeous! Fab color! Love the keychain too.


----------



## LisaMo

Here they are, I think


----------



## Masteryoda

Just got a luggage Hamilton at TJMaxx...$200...and it's one with the lock not the outlet kind. First one I've seen thats not an outlet kind! It was brand new still had wrappings do hopefully nothing is wrong with it. Soft leather...so it will sag (hopefully not horribly!) 

Luv that reptile print one too! I also like the bright colors but the luggage is nice too.


----------



## missmoimoi

LisaMo said:


> Here they are, I think



Oh!  Is that lime saffiano?  Sigh, how cute!


----------



## PrincessCake

topursewithlove said:


> Mama got bag!
> 
> 20% off from Macy's yesterday.


That is so cute with the giraffe popping out! Lovely bag!


----------



## RilCruz76

*MK Hamilton Large Stripe North South Tote*


----------



## luminescence

LisaMo said:


> Here they are, I think



GORGEOUS!


----------



## luminescence

RilCruz76 said:


> *MK Hamilton Large Stripe North South Tote*



LOVE!!!!!


----------



## ClaudiaSusanna

Hello Ladys,

here is my Hottie:

http://s7.directupload.net/images/130320/ezobkixn.jpg


----------



## LisaMo

OMG look at what I found at the MKOutlet today, I added the lock but I have not seen a color this rich and warm before, the leathers are different at the outlet than whati have seen in retail, I need therapy


----------



## lafashionista

lala76 said:


> Sorry for not attaching all the photos at once. Whoops! ush: Here's one more:


I love that color!!!


----------



## chicgirl54

LisaMo said:


> OMG look at what I found at the MKOutlet today, I added the lock but I have not seen a color this rich and warm before, the leathers are different at the outlet than whati have seen in retail, I need therapy


Lisamo, can you please share the price of the Hamilton at the outlets if you do not mind? Thank you so much!!


----------



## mklover43

Hi Chicgirl54,

I just purchased the same bag that Lisamo bought yesterday at TJ Maxx (since the nearest MK outlet is 4 hours away).

Anyway, I was able to purchase it for $199.00.  One of the sales associates told me that they get shipments on Monday, Wednesday and Friday and usually put the merchandise out that afternoon or by the next morning.  Just a suggestion, but you may want to try calling after they have had an opportunity to unload their truck with new merchandise and ask if they have any new MK bags, they will hold a bag for you if you ask them to.

I hope this helps and good luck to you.


----------



## chicgirl54

mklover43 said:


> Hi Chicgirl54,
> 
> I just purchased the same bag that Lisamo bought yesterday at TJ Maxx (since the nearest MK outlet is 4 hours away).
> 
> Anyway, I was able to purchase it for $199.00.  One of the sales associates told me that they get shipments on Monday, Wednesday and Friday and usually put the merchandise out that afternoon or by the next morning.  Just a suggestion, but you may want to try calling after they have had an opportunity to unload their truck with new merchandise and ask if they have any new MK bags, they will hold a bag for you if you ask them to.
> 
> I hope this helps and good luck to you.


Hi Mklover43,

Congrats on the Hamilton!! great bag at an amazing price  You are soo lucky!! I visited my nearest TJMax last weekend found no great bags in MK. It's also supposed to be a runway store? They never had other great brands either. MK was the best brand they had. I'm so new to TJMaxx bargain hunting. May be I should try going again. Would love to see the bag you got


----------



## clh5030

Here is my Michael Kors Large Hamilton Tote in Luggage with Gold Hardware.  I got it for Christmas in 2011.







And here it is after a year of using it almost every day:






I love the way that the leather slouches! It only gets better with time.


----------



## LisaMo

Hi chickgirl54, the outlet price was 260.00 for the large Hamilton, Tj max is still the price I can find the for but they go quickly.  The leather on this one is what sold me.


----------



## chicgirl54

clh5030 said:


> Here is my Michael Kors Large Hamilton Tote in Luggage with Gold Hardware.  I got it for Christmas in 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is after a year of using it almost every day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way that the leather slouches! It only gets better with time.


Clh5030, that looks absolutely gorgeous. Love the buttery leather and the tan color. So classic! I need to hunt one down very soon!!


----------



## chicgirl54

LisaMo said:


> Hi chickgirl54, the outlet price was 260.00 for the large Hamilton, Tj max is still the price I can find the for but they go quickly.  The leather on this one is what sold me.


Thanks LisaMo..I'm gonna try my luck again with TJMaxx. If not, I will have to hit up my nearest outlets!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

missaudrie said:


> My RED  HOT BEAUTY
> purchased via Macys.com for 25% off 2 weekends ago.


Beautiful


----------



## Masteryoda

chicgirl54 said:


> Hi Mklover43,
> 
> Congrats on the Hamilton!! great bag at an amazing price  You are soo lucky!! I visited my nearest TJMax last weekend found no great bags in MK. It's also supposed to be a runway store? They never had other great brands either. MK was the best brand they had. I'm so new to TJMaxx bargain hunting. May be I should try going again. Would love to see the bag you got



I went on Mon and found the retail Hamilton in luggage w silver hardware...it has the lock in the front...it's not the no lock outlet version. I have seen the outlet version on more than one trip in the past, and I was starting to assume that TJMaxx never gets the retail version in. Well...the news is that they do...and I go to TJMaxx a lot, to a lot of diff ones and this is the first I saw...but...they do exist! So keep looking!! U will likely find an outlet version easier...they go fast but r fairly common from what I've seen unless u happen to go to a TJMaxx that hardly gets anything new.


----------



## Cheryl24

LisaMo said:


> Here they are, I think



Love this trio!  Such pretty colors!!


----------



## Cheryl24

ClaudiaSusanna said:


> Hello Ladys,
> 
> here is my Hottie:
> 
> http://s7.directupload.net/images/130320/ezobkixn.jpg



Gorgeous!  What a great neutral.


----------



## LisaMo

Cheryl24 said:


> Gorgeous!  What a great neutral.


Thank you! I did not realize how addictive they could be  I'm definitely a Hammie now.


----------



## fieldsinspring

My new lovelies. Black quilted/stud lamb skin outlet hamilton... Perfect size and so so soft! Great deal too  and my FP luggage hamilton w silver hardware I snagged at TJ maxx


----------



## fieldsinspring

Sorry for the sideways pics.... Doing this from my iPad since the app is gone and they're fine on here


----------



## LisaMo

Very nice


----------



## PattyM

Hi ladies, I see lots of discussion of outlet versus TJ Maxx Hamilton.  How can you tell?  I just picked up a an E/W Hamilton in the color Cadet.  I am a bit annoyed that it didn't have a dust bag but that seems to be the norm at TJ Maxx.  Is the outlet quality better?  I intend to go visit the outlet in the next day or two and wanted to get an idea of what to look for if there truly is a difference.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Masteryoda

PattyM said:


> Hi ladies, I see lots of discussion of outlet versus TJ Maxx Hamilton.  How can you tell?  I just picked up a an E/W Hamilton in the color Cadet.  I am a bit annoyed that it didn't have a dust bag but that seems to be the norm at TJ Maxx.  Is the outlet quality better?  I intend to go visit the outlet in the next day or two and wanted to get an idea of what to look for if there truly is a difference.
> 
> Thanks for the help!



The outlet version does not have a lock in the front, the retail version has a lock. Mine did come with a dust bag from TJMaxx and still had original wrapping inside and on handles. Just depends tho! 

Leather quality I'm not sure...I heard its very similar with the outlet version being the softer of the 2, but I've never had them side by side to compare. I do hear made for outlet bags are good quality...not inferior like some made for outlet Coach bags. Some people prefer one or the other but in all honestly I just think it all comes down to the lock. Some like the lock some prefer the look of the outlet version.


----------



## fieldsinspring

There isn't a hamilton made for TJMaxx, they just get them often from the outlet. FP Hamilton= 2 sizes, one is very very small and one is quite large. They have a lock and the purse is just one big opening. Outlet versiou, 2 sizes, one is medium between the two FP sizes and is ideal size imo, and then a larger one. The inside has a middle zipper pouch and there is no lock, but an MK faceplate and more detail to the front straps. The leather is softer. Both are great quality. I love the lock but prefer the size of the outlet one by far. Even being 5'10" and not teeny the big Hamilton can be very large and heavy. I also like how the get smooshy but they seem to get TOO smooshy, I've had a couple that my dh joked look like a dead dog.. they just puddle completely flat with nothing at all to hold up. 





PattyM said:


> Hi ladies, I see lots of discussion of outlet versus TJ Maxx Hamilton. How can you tell? I just picked up a an E/W Hamilton in the color Cadet. I am a bit annoyed that it didn't have a dust bag but that seems to be the norm at TJ Maxx. Is the outlet quality better? I intend to go visit the outlet in the next day or two and wanted to get an idea of what to look for if there truly is a difference.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


----------



## PattyM

Thank you so much for the feedback!  I like the softness.  And I have stayed away from the hamiltons because generally I find them a bit too heavy for me with the lock even though I loved some of the colors I have seen lately. 

So when this lovely popped up in the store along with a neat MK top that had the same color scheme I snapped it up.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The inside looks like this


----------



## fieldsinspring

Beautiful!!! What a score. Love it. The leather is divine and I love it. Congrats! 




PattyM said:


> Thank you so much for the feedback! I like the softness. And I have stayed away from the hamiltons because generally I find them a bit too heavy for me with the lock even though I loved some of the colors I have seen lately.
> 
> So when this lovely popped up in the store along with a neat MK top that had the same color scheme I snapped it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside looks like this


----------



## Masteryoda

Pretty color!!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

PattyM said:


> Thank you so much for the feedback!  I like the softness.  And I have stayed away from the hamiltons because generally I find them a bit too heavy for me with the lock even though I loved some of the colors I have seen lately.
> 
> So when this lovely popped up in the store along with a neat MK top that had the same color scheme I snapped it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside looks like this



I have both version of the Hamilton's. I believe the leather on the outlet version is much more softer I prefer the feel of that leather, the size is perfect too.  I do enjoy both versions for different reasons.

 I love the color on yours! Enjoy!  I have a pink one with the tags on, can't wait to use it.


----------



## PattyM

Thank you!!

I made it to the outlet yesterday and there it was, the cadet color in the exact version I bought.  Same softness to the leather.  When I lived in VA the nearest outlet didn't have a MK so I have never stepped into an MK outlet.  Interesting pricing I see.  I was tempted by a red grommet satchel that was on clearance but I didn't like the crossbody strap so I passed.  I saw the red grommet hamilton with lock on clearance too and woooo it is too big for me.  Very eye catching!


----------



## Masteryoda

Studded Hamilton in black


----------



## Masteryoda

New luggage colored Hamilton...this is the one I bought from TJMaxx. Still brand new w wrapping.


----------



## PattyM

Masteryoda said:


> Studded Hamilton in black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2118598



What stunning bags you got!  The studded one is a head turner and the luggage color so classic!


----------



## merielly

Hi! I got this Hamilton Jewel, large size in luggage from a friend.. but now im not so sure if it's authentic because i got it for a lot less than store price ($300, this is BNEW) and there's this slight peeled off look at the lock charm. and the lock charm cant be opened with the key (tried opening it). the bag also doesnt have the white plastic tag inside the lining which ive read here in the forums is supposed to be present in authentic bags.. anyways here are the pics, hope u guys could help me authenticate. TIA! )

p.s. i also posted this on the MK authentication thread, sorry for double posting but im thinking that since all of you here are hamilton lovers you could help me a lot on this.. thanks!


----------



## merielly

one more pic of the inside


----------



## peace1029

Michael Kors Hamilton MD NS Tote

View attachment 2120023


----------



## Masteryoda

merielly said:


> Hi! I got this Hamilton Jewel, large size in luggage from a friend.. but now im not so sure if it's authentic because i got it for a lot less than store price ($300, this is BNEW) and there's this slight peeled off look at the lock charm. and the lock charm cant be opened with the key (tried opening it). the bag also doesnt have the white plastic tag inside the lining which ive read here in the forums is supposed to be present in authentic bags.. anyways here are the pics, hope u guys could help me authenticate. TIA! )
> 
> p.s. i also posted this on the MK authentication thread, sorry for double posting but im thinking that since all of you here are hamilton lovers you could help me a lot on this.. thanks!



IMO that bag has too much detail and the lining looks too good to b fake. I've seen fakes before and they're easy to tell.


----------



## Masteryoda

PattyM said:


> What stunning bags you got!  The studded one is a head turner and the luggage color so classic!



Thanku! It's my small but soon to grow collection!


----------



## MJDaisy

peace1029 said:


> Michael Kors Hamilton MD NS Tote
> 
> View attachment 2120023
> 
> View attachment 2120155
> 
> View attachment 2120156



wow loving the shape and size of this hamilton. how cute!


----------



## fieldsinspring

This looks absolutely authentic to me. I didn't know they made this one in the luggage but I love it!!!! I can't explain why the key won't open the lock.. have you tried several times? But I think you got a beautiful bag. Congrats! 




merielly said:


> Hi! I got this Hamilton Jewel, large size in luggage from a friend.. but now im not so sure if it's authentic because i got it for a lot less than store price ($300, this is BNEW) and there's this slight peeled off look at the lock charm. and the lock charm cant be opened with the key (tried opening it). the bag also doesnt have the white plastic tag inside the lining which ive read here in the forums is supposed to be present in authentic bags.. anyways here are the pics, hope u guys could help me authenticate. TIA! )
> 
> p.s. i also posted this on the MK authentication thread, sorry for double posting but im thinking that since all of you here are hamilton lovers you could help me a lot on this.. thanks!


----------



## dougdz1

merielly said:


> Hi! I got this Hamilton Jewel, large size in luggage from a friend.. but now im not so sure if it's authentic because i got it for a lot less than store price ($300, this is BNEW) and there's this slight peeled off look at the lock charm. and the lock charm cant be opened with the key (tried opening it). the bag also doesnt have the white plastic tag inside the lining which ive read here in the forums is supposed to be present in authentic bags.. anyways here are the pics, hope u guys could help me authenticate. TIA! )
> 
> p.s. i also posted this on the MK authentication thread, sorry for double posting but im thinking that since all of you here are hamilton lovers you could help me a lot on this.. thanks!



Did the bag come with tags?


----------



## labelwhore04

Does anyone know if they still sell the Mocha Distressed Hamilton anywhere?


----------



## fieldsinspring

I'm confused.. Loving the Selma, love the hamiltons but not the "dead dog" slouch they get after a while. Favorite size is the outlet version even though the lock is fantastic. Went to get the pink ostrich outlet version and they had just gotten a few FP pearl grey saffiano with lock- what's a girl to do?!? Ended up with it- love it in some ways and not in others -- what do you all think?!


----------



## Esquared72

fieldsinspring said:


> I'm confused.. Loving the Selma, love the hamiltons but not the "dead dog" slouch they get after a while. Favorite size is the outlet version even though the lock is fantastic. Went to get the pink ostrich outlet version and they had just gotten a few FP pearl grey saffiano with lock- what's a girl to do?!? Ended up with it- love it in some ways and not in others -- what do you all think?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2122739



I love the color and the silver hardware. Since it's saffiano, you shouldn't have as many worries about the slouch like the regular leather. My regular leather luggage one is super slouchy (which I personally love), but saffiano is better at holding the structure of the bag.


----------



## so_naz1201

I had the exact same bag - saffiano hamilton in pearl gray. When i first saw the bag, i was head over heels and bought her immediately. But after using it a couple of times, i find that she is "too structured". I had her for about 4 months, but only used her twice - that's no good. Cos when i buy a bag, it is to be used heavily.

A little slouch would add a bit of character to this bag. Because of this, i decided to sell her. Perhaps for another one, in the normal leather. But that would have to wait until they go on sale.

But dont get me wrong. This is indeed a very beautiful bag. It just didnt work for me.


----------



## fieldsinspring

eehlers said:


> I love the color and the silver hardware. Since it's saffiano, you shouldn't have as many worries about the slouch like the regular leather. My regular leather luggage one is super slouchy (which I personally love), but saffiano is better at holding the structure of the bag.


 
Thank you. It is really nice.. at first I thought it was too "blah" or dead looking but then it started to look really chic and I thought how great it would look with blacks and pinks, etc. I agree I love the leather of the normal, and even like the slouch, but I've had or gotten a few (fp and outlet) that get SO soft they literally lie in a puddle with NO structure and won't stay up at ALL. That is what I am leary of. I wish there was a middle ground. I guess that's kind of why I thought of the outlet zinnia croc, it is mid size and they said the croc would be more structured and keep it's shape a lot better. 



so_naz1201 said:


> I had the exact same bag - saffiano hamilton in pearl gray. When i first saw the bag, i was head over heels and bought her immediately. But after using it a couple of times, i find that she is "too structured". I had her for about 4 months, but only used her twice - that's no good. Cos when i buy a bag, it is to be used heavily.
> 
> A little slouch would add a bit of character to this bag. Because of this, i decided to sell her. Perhaps for another one, in the normal leather. But that would have to wait until they go on sale.
> 
> But dont get me wrong. This is indeed a very beautiful bag. It just didnt work for me.


 
Thank you for your input. I think that is my biggest problem, I only have and want a couple of bags and so as beautiful and lovely as it is I have to make sure I can or will wear this often. I like the structure but don't know if it's too big and stiff......


----------



## Cujo931

Just discovered this thread and I thought I would post my Hamilton in Tangerine that I got last year at Holt Renfrew (full retail price- I think it was over $300). I love mine because it is made of a Saffiano leather so it's super durable and structured. It is also different from the other Hamiltons because it comes with a long, detachable strap not the chain, shoulder strap that most Hamiltons come with. The colour reminds me of the Hermes orange, don't you think?


----------



## lillywillowbug

fieldsinspring said:


> I'm confused.. Loving the Selma, love the hamiltons but not the "dead dog" slouch they get after a while. Favorite size is the outlet version even though the lock is fantastic. Went to get the pink ostrich outlet version and they had just gotten a few FP pearl grey saffiano with lock- what's a girl to do?!? Ended up with it- love it in some ways and not in others -- what do you all think?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2122739



I absolutely love this Hamilton! Do you mind me asking how much it was? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## sengsouline

Hi, guys... I want a Hamilton and I have several questions. I'm only 5' and like small bags so... What is the smallest Hamilton called? Can I get it in pink? Where? How much is an outlet version? TIA!


----------



## Scully Piper

Here are my Hamilton babies   I bought the black with gold whipstitch first and was immediately hooked and had to buy another one right away.  That's when I got my ostrich in luggage.  I am hoping to add a Saffiano Hamilton this month.


----------



## bellagem

Scully Piper said:


> Here are my Hamilton babies   I bought the black with gold whipstitch first and was immediately hooked and had to buy another one right away.  That's when I got my ostrich in luggage.  I am hoping to add a Saffiano Hamilton this month.


Love the black hamilton!!


----------



## Hatfield1313

fieldsinspring said:


> I'm confused.. Loving the Selma, love the hamiltons but not the "dead dog" slouch they get after a while. Favorite size is the outlet version even though the lock is fantastic. Went to get the pink ostrich outlet version and they had just gotten a few FP pearl grey saffiano with lock- what's a girl to do?!? Ended up with it- love it in some ways and not in others -- what do you all think?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2122739


 

WOW!!!! I'm in LOVE with this color!!! It's not like "old lady gray" (no offense to anyone! My grandmother always carried gray bags and had a gray car so that's where I get it lol). It's so chic and light and pretty and OMG I want one...


----------



## leasul2003

I ditto Hatfield. Absolutely L-O-V-E the pearl gray. I've never seen a Hamilton in that color. I now know what my nex purchase will be.


----------



## fieldsinspring

Just traded my selma (loved it but a bit small and just didn't work for me) for a beautiful Large hamilton luggage SAFFIANO  Love it because it still looks like regular leather and is rich and can be dressed up or down. Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## LisaMo

Your new hamilton is gorgeous!!!!,


----------



## fieldsinspring

Thank you so much!!! Here it is on- excuse the kids bathroom mirror


----------



## meandanitoo

My first MK Bag...I wanted to buy the selma as well but Bloomie's was having F&F and all the Selma's were sold out....The smaller JetSet bag is a gift for my 4 year old yummy...


----------



## finer_woman

meandanitoo said:


> My first MK Bag...I wanted to buy the selma as well but Bloomie's was having F&F and all the Selma's were sold out....The smaller JetSet bag is a gift for my 4 year old yummy...
> 
> [IMG]http://i950.photobucket.com/albums/ad349/meandanitoo/IMG_1961.jpg[/IMG]



Love this, perfect for summer. I saw one of these on eBay but had to resist since I have a similar canvas Rebecca minkoff tote


----------



## Hatfield1313

Does anyone here have one of those "jelly" Hamiltons?? I'm looking at the pink one on eBay, I love the shade... But I'm wondering is the material super see through? And is the leather vachetta? TIA!


----------



## minh

Hello girls! I'm officially joining your wonderful Hamilton Family  I just ordered a pearl grey hamilton from theoutnet, can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## LABAG

LADIES, SINCE YOU ARE THE EXPERTS- I just bought a e/w Hamilton with a silver tag -no lock and silver hardware.
I see alot of  bags on this sight with locks- i love the bag, but did they make different Hamiltons???? I tried to go back in this blog , but cant seem to find any explanation. 
Help-I purchased at TJMAXX for 199.00


----------



## Hatfield1313

LABAG said:


> LADIES, SINCE YOU ARE THE EXPERTS- I just bought a e/w Hamilton with a silver tag -no lock and silver hardware.
> I see alot of  bags on this sight with locks- i love the bag, but did they make different Hamiltons???? I tried to go back in this blog , but cant seem to find any explanation.
> Help-I purchased at TJMAXX for 199.00


 
I believe the ones with the tags are the outlet versions


----------



## Cujo931

LABAG said:


> LADIES, SINCE YOU ARE THE EXPERTS- I just bought a e/w Hamilton with a silver tag -no lock and silver hardware.
> I see alot of  bags on this sight with locks- i love the bag, but did they make different Hamiltons???? I tried to go back in this blog , but cant seem to find any explanation.
> Help-I purchased at TJMAXX for 199.00



I believe the Hamilton with tag, no locks are what you get at the outlets and the ones with locks are from the regular stores.


----------



## LABAG

Cujo931 said:


> I believe the Hamilton with tag, no locks are what you get at the outlets and the ones with locks are from the regular stores.


 Thanks


----------



## missmoimoi

ByMoonlight said:


> My new Mocha Hamilton!



Love your bag!  Hope he does another dark brown Hamilton tote


----------



## missmoimoi

missaudrie said:


> My RED  HOT BEAUTY
> purchased via Macys.com for 25% off 2 weekends ago.



Stunning!!!  Love it


----------



## missmoimoi

kam1ya_kaoru said:


> any suggestions on how  to keep my hamilton large tote from being too slouchy? when i look at the other hamiltons here, i see some are not as slouchy as mine.



I love slouchy  but if it bothers you that much, try a saffiano leather Hamilton.  It can't slouch.


----------



## meandanitoo

fieldsinspring said:


> Just traded my selma (loved it but a bit small and just didn't work for me) for a beautiful Large hamilton luggage SAFFIANO  Love it because it still looks like regular leather and is rich and can be dressed up or down. Thanks for letting me share!!
> View attachment 2131649



Congrats on your lovely bag! I've never seen the Hamilton in Saffiano...me likey!


----------



## kam1ya_kaoru

missmoimoi said:


> I love slouchy  but if it bothers you that much, try a saffiano leather Hamilton.  It can't slouch.


Thanks for the advice. I'll make sure to get the saffiano next time, maybe the smaller version in bright colour that I'm thinking of getting my mom. 
For now the slouchyness of it grew on me and i'm starting to appreciate it. It makes me able to stuff in anything I want in the bag for work including lunch and gym clothes. Such a nice functional bag.


----------



## peace1029

PattyM said:


> Thank you so much for the feedback!  I like the softness.  And I have stayed away from the hamiltons because generally I find them a bit too heavy for me with the lock even though I loved some of the colors I have seen lately.
> 
> So when this lovely popped up in the store along with a neat MK top that had the same color scheme I snapped it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside looks like this



this color is gorgeous! what's the name of the shade?

would be going US next month, where would I be able to find this bag?


----------



## Cherry1

My saffiano hamilton tote in color, tangerine


----------



## missmoimoi

Hope I'm not off topic but any sightings of black Hamilton tote with gunmetal hardware?  Are they really THAT rare?  It's not that I'm 100% after the Rock n Roll version or anything but I'd like gunmetal hardware on black leather.

To my surprise, I'm having a hard time choosing between black Hamilton tote with silver hardware or black Hamilton tote with gold hardware...this is why gunmetal would be "best" for me.


----------



## dougdz1

missmoimoi said:


> Hope I'm not off topic but any sightings of black Hamilton tote with gunmetal hardware?  Are they really THAT rare?  It's not that I'm 100% after the Rock n Roll version or anything but I'd like gunmetal hardware on black leather.
> 
> To my surprise, I'm having a hard time choosing between black Hamilton tote with silver hardware or black Hamilton tote with gold hardware...this is why gunmetal would be "best" for me.



They do have the black python embossed black jewel hamilton with gunmetal hardware at last call.com by Neiman Marcus. It's 258 right now I believe.


----------



## missmoimoi

dougdz1 said:


> They do have the black python embossed black jewel hamilton with gunmetal hardware at last call.com by Neiman Marcus. It's 258 right now I believe.


 
Thanks!  I'm picky about embossed leather since I just wanted the reg plain leather version but I'll take a boo!  The price is right


----------



## minh

Here it is - my brand new Hamilton in pearl grey. I can't wait to take it out, it's a perfect summer bag!


----------



## miah100

Just ordered my Hamilton in Cadet, cant wait!


----------



## missmoimoi

minh said:


> View attachment 2142787
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is - my brand new Hamilton in pearl grey. I can't wait to take it out, it's a perfect summer bag!



How adorable + pretty!  Is this the mini or reg satchel?  I just checked out the reg Hamilton saffiano satchel in dark red...among other bags


----------



## missmoimoi

dougdz1 said:


> They do have the black python embossed black jewel hamilton with gunmetal hardware at last call.com by Neiman Marcus. It's 258 right now I believe.



Thanks again for the tip!

I have to think fast because the sale ends tomorrow at 8 am CT.
I popped out to Holts & MK boutique to see what I could see in terms of black Hamilton totes.  MK boutique had more black options in stock.

They had the black python embossed bags in other styles all with silver hardware which was fine which means I'd LOVE gunmetal hardware even more!

I also checked out the grainy/pebbled black patent Hamilton tote with silver hardware.  Flat out patent is very shiny but amazingly, in the mirror and due to pebbled leather it's not THAT glossy...hard to describe.

The python embossed leather makes the bag quite soft.  It would be bit more delicate but I'm not rough on any of my bags.  Hmmmm, not sure if I should go for it because I know "me".  I will probably still want a reg black leather Hamilton...so ultimately if I can get all 3 features in one bag; I'd have fewer bags:



black
reg leather
gunmetal hardware
I'm apt to choose silver hw over gold now, I'm pretty sure about that one but gunmetal is top pick
The more choices I'm given, the worse it gets.  I REALLY am liking the pebbled black patent Hamilton with silver hardware too!  But I definitely do not need 2 versions of black Hamilton tote!


----------



## missmoimoi

Cherry1 said:


> My saffiano hamilton tote in color, tangerine
> View attachment 2140649



LOVE it!!!!  Congrats


----------



## Cherry1

Thanks!


----------



## dougdz1

missmoimoi said:


> Thanks!  I'm picky about embossed leather since I just wanted the reg plain leather version but I'll take a boo!  The price is right



Same here. I've been searching for the black jewel hamilton with just the regular leather. But no luck -_-


----------



## missmoimoi

dougdz1 said:


> Same here. I've been searching for the black jewel hamilton with just the regular leather. But no luck -_-


 
I guess I'll hold out too.


----------



## missmoimoi

kam1ya_kaoru said:


> Thanks for the advice. I'll make sure to get the saffiano next time, maybe the smaller version in bright colour that I'm thinking of getting my mom.
> For now the slouchyness of it grew on me and i'm starting to appreciate it. It makes me able to stuff in anything I want in the bag for work including lunch and gym clothes. Such a nice functional bag.



Today I saw the smaller saffiano Hamilton in dark red!   It's such a lovely shade of red!!!


----------



## bagholicgirl

miah100 said:


> Just ordered my Hamilton in Cadet, cant wait!


 I just order mine too! I am new to the club but I am excited


----------



## bagholicgirl

missmoimoi said:


> Today I saw the smaller saffiano Hamilton in dark red!   It's such a lovely shade of red!!!


 is it the one with silver lock? I saw it online and I am super in love have to see it in real before i can decide whether it is a yes to me


----------



## bagholicgirl

fieldsinspring said:


> Thank you so much!!! Here it is on- excuse the kids bathroom mirror
> View attachment 2131655


 super cute


----------



## minh

missmoimoi said:


> How adorable + pretty!  Is this the mini or reg satchel?  I just checked out the reg Hamilton saffiano satchel in dark red...among other bags



It's the regular one and I love it. Saffiano leather is great, go for it!


----------



## missmoimoi

bagholicgirl said:


> is it the one with silver lock? I saw it online and I am super in love have to see it in real before i can decide whether it is a yes to me



This one had gold hw. Love the dark red!


----------



## bagholicgirl

missmoimoi said:


> This one had gold hw. Love the dark red!



I only saw this combination on the website of a local store where i normally shop, and it is the new-in , I did not see the one with golden details at all. I would love the combination of red+gold though.


----------



## missmoimoi

bagholicgirl said:


> I only saw this combination on the website of a local store where i normally shop, and it is the new-in , I did not see the one with golden details at all. I would love the combination of red+gold though.



Oh my!  I think the dark red looks good with either hardware!  I'm gathering that the official name for this shade is mandarin?


----------



## bagholicgirl

missmoimoi said:


> Oh my!  I think the dark red looks good with either hardware!  I'm gathering that the official name for this shade is mandarin?


It doesnt say on the website


----------



## missmoimoi

http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...Cat=cat000000cat8501cat3003&isEditorial=false




Do you think this is the same colour?  I mean I saw it in store...the reg, not mini but gorgeous dark red!


----------



## caleighrose

I just went through every single page and I'm dying! They're are ALL stunning! I'm hoping to join the club in August, fingers crossed! All so beautiful


----------



## missmoimoi

bagholicgirl said:


> I only saw this combination on the website of a local store where i normally shop, and it is the new-in , I did not see the one with golden details at all. I would love the combination of red+gold though.


 
Oh hey, I went back into Holts today and compared "red" toned bags.  There is what must be Mandarin saffiano tote as well as the smaller but not mini Dark Red Hamilton; both have gold hardware.  So there are 2 reds.  The Mandarin red is a very scarlet...very orange-red but not orange.

I wonder what the official name for the dark red is?  That's the one I like!


----------



## Hatfield1313

I'm normally not one to mix my designers when it comes to bag accessories but last night I put my LV bag charm on my Nautical Hamilton and wow, the pop of color it gave it, I just had to share! Enjoy!


----------



## caleighrose

Hatfield1313 said:


> I'm normally not one to mix my designers when it comes to bag accessories but last night I put my LV bag charm on my Nautical Hamilton and wow, the pop of color it gave it, I just had to share! Enjoy!


Oh my gosh I saw this bag online like two weeks ago, its absolutely stunning! So jealous right now


----------



## Hatfield1313

caleighrose said:


> Oh my gosh I saw this bag online like two weeks ago, its absolutely stunning! So jealous right now


 
She's quickly become my favorite!


----------



## Meganooxx

missaudrie said:


> Thanks! Yeah they discontinued this color already.



I called the michael kors store where i live and they said it was coming in in the next few weeks because it is part of the spring collection and to keep checking back in


----------



## tnsweetness

Hatfield1313 said:


> She's quickly become my favorite!


I am only commenting because my initials are KMH as well!  Cool!


----------



## Hatfield1313

tnsweetness said:


> I am only commenting because my initials are KMH as well!  Cool!


 
Well hello, fellow KMH'er!! lol


----------



## pauii

A little help, please! 

I'm on to my second Hamilton (my first one was a black python embossed jewel). But I can't decide between black and navy (both saffiano and with gold hardware). :| The black saffiano with gold hw is such a beautiful and classic bag, but I already have a black Hamilton. I guess that is pretty much the only reason stopping me from getting the black saffiano. :/ Should I go for a new color, the navy, or stick with the black?


----------



## Ms.Qi

pauii said:


> A little help, please!
> 
> I'm on to my second Hamilton (my first one was a black python embossed jewel). But I can't decide between black and navy (both saffiano and with gold hardware). :| The black saffiano with gold hw is such a beautiful and classic bag, but I already have a black Hamilton. I guess that is pretty much the only reason stopping me from getting the black saffiano. :/ Should I go for a new color, the navy, or stick with the black?



Black with gold hardware is def classy. The black hamilton you have must look different from the saffiano leather. I would still go for the black one, that's only because it's classy specially with saffiano leather.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

pauii said:


> A little help, please!
> 
> I'm on to my second Hamilton (my first one was a black python embossed jewel). But I can't decide between black and navy (both saffiano and with gold hardware). :| The black saffiano with gold hw is such a beautiful and classic bag, but I already have a black Hamilton. I guess that is pretty much the only reason stopping me from getting the black saffiano. :/ Should I go for a new color, the navy, or stick with the black?


I vote for navy since you already have a black one.  Navy is very pretty and goes with everything.


----------



## Cherry1

I have the black saffiano with gold hardware & it's a beautiful, classy bag!
Vote black/gold hardware


----------



## miah100

Look who arrived today! Ms Hamilton in cadet!


----------



## Cherry1

Gorgeous bag & color


----------



## tlo

miah100 said:


> Look who arrived today! Ms Hamilton in cadet!
> View attachment 2148391



Congrats!!!  That bag is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caleighrose

miah100 said:


> Look who arrived today! Ms Hamilton in cadet!
> View attachment 2148391


That color is beautiful! Congrats


----------



## dougdz1

miah100 said:


> Look who arrived today! Ms Hamilton in cadet!
> View attachment 2148391



Omg gorgeous!


----------



## missmoimoi

pauii said:


> A little help, please!
> 
> I'm on to my second Hamilton (my first one was a black python embossed jewel). But I can't decide between black and navy (both saffiano and with gold hardware). :| The black saffiano with gold hw is such a beautiful and classic bag, but I already have a black Hamilton. I guess that is pretty much the only reason stopping me from getting the black saffiano. :/ Should I go for a new color, the navy, or stick with the black?



I think the navy saffiano hamilton with gold hw is a true classic (stunning) beauty in its own right.

Do you have any photos of your black python embossed jewel?  The embossed python leather is really really soft.  I wondered if would get extra "floppy" with use because it does feel thinner than the regular leather.  Has this bag worn well?  I was contemplating this exact bag recently because I really want gunmetal hardware on black leather for next Hamilton tote.


----------



## missmoimoi

miah100 said:


> Look who arrived today! Ms Hamilton in cadet!
> View attachment 2148391



This is gorgeous!  I love it!!!  Congratulations


----------



## Lisa2007

What a beautiful bag...and a stunning color...congrats enjoy your new bag...


----------



## pauii

missmoimoi said:


> I think the navy saffiano hamilton with gold hw is a true classic (stunning) beauty in its own right.
> 
> Do you have any photos of your black python embossed jewel?  The embossed python leather is really really soft.  I wondered if would get extra "floppy" with use because it does feel thinner than the regular leather.  Has this bag worn well?  I was contemplating this exact bag recently because I really want gunmetal hardware on black leather for next Hamilton tote.



Hi! Here's a photo of my Hamilton python embossed jewel:



And this is how much it sags with my normal stuffs inside:



This bag is, however, only about 2 months old and haven't taken that much of a beating yet (at least in my opinion). So I guess it will sag even more with time.


----------



## luminescence

That is one sexy bag 
Contemplating purchasing that one but I already own the classic black hamilton with gold hardware and couldn't justify the same bag in another "black"! But gorgeous gorgeous GORGEOUS!


----------



## pauii

luminescence said:


> That is one sexy bag
> Contemplating purchasing that one but I already own the classic black hamilton with gold hardware and couldn't justify the same bag in another "black"! But gorgeous gorgeous GORGEOUS!



Thanks!  I actually just ordered the Hamilton saffiano with gold hardware. I couldn't resist.


----------



## Meganooxx

luminescence said:


> Here is my Hamilton after 6 months of use. I don't baby her and I love how slouchy she's getting!
> One is empty and then one with a peek of magazine is stuffed!



is yours saffiano leather or regular?


----------



## Cherry1




----------



## missmoimoi

pauii said:


> Hi! Here's a photo of my Hamilton python embossed jewel:
> View attachment 2149610
> 
> 
> And this is how much it sags with my normal stuffs inside:
> View attachment 2149614
> 
> 
> This bag is, however, only about 2 months old and haven't taken that much of a beating yet (at least in my opinion). So I guess it will sag even more with time.



Oh, kill me now. Maybe I should've bought one when I had the chance at Last Call for $258 usd...oh well...it's back up to $345 now. 

It's gorgeous!  Congrats!!!


----------



## minks

I Need HELP!!! I love the n/w Hamiltons and I ordered the navy/white stripe one. I tried it on and it is WAAAAYY too "boxy" for my taste. Are they all that way, because I want the black perforated one so bad, or might it just seem that way because of the canvas along with the stripes?!


----------



## Cherry1

Hi! I had the perforated hamilton in brown & it's a little structured, but after carrying a few times it will lose it shape.


----------



## minks

Cherry1 said:


> Hi! I had the perforated hamilton in brown & it's a little structured, but after carrying a few times it will lose it shape.



Thanks!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

minks said:


> I Need HELP!!! I love the* n/w *Hamiltons and I ordered the navy/white stripe one. I tried it on and it is WAAAAYY too "boxy" for my taste. Are they all that way, because I want the black perforated one so bad, or might it just seem that way because of the canvas along with the stripes?!



Do you mean the N/S large or the E/W smaller version?  The large one is a bit boxy, but that's part of the charm.


----------



## bagzrox

miah100 said:


> Look who arrived today! Ms Hamilton in cadet!
> View attachment 2148391



Wow! That color is just gorgeous! Enjoy!


----------



## MDT

Hello, ladies! I was trying to avoid the forum for a month or so while trying to save money, but the saffiano E/W Hamiltons are really _really_ calling my name! Right now I'm stuck between tan, cadet and citrus. I've not been able to see tan or cadet in real life so was wondering what everyone else thought of those colors? I have zero neutral-colored handbags so I'm leaning slightly toward tan, but the other two colors are just so beautiful!


----------



## asianbebydoll

HOT PINK  PERFORATED HAMILTON Became part of my family yesterday


----------



## MDT

I ended up ordering the tan e/w Hamilton a few minutes ago! I'm still not completely sure of the color so I'll see how I like it when it arrives. I'll have to keep reminding myself that I NEED a neutral bag. It's just so hard to pass up all of the beautiful colors MK has out right now!


----------



## MDT

asianbebydoll said:


> View attachment 2154488
> 
> 
> HOT PINK  PERFORATED HAMILTON Became part of my family yesterday



Congrats on such a beauty!


----------



## bellagem

MDT said:


> I ended up ordering the tan e/w Hamilton a few minutes ago! I'm still not completely sure of the color so I'll see how I like it when it arrives. I'll have to keep reminding myself that I NEED a neutral bag. It's just so hard to pass up all of the beautiful colors MK has out right now!




I know what you mean!! I'm drooling over some of these bright colors but needed a neutral bag so I went with that instead.


----------



## asianbebydoll

Thanks I love her to death.  I needed to brighten up my purse collection. This one has done it


----------



## Cherry1

I saw the tan Hamilton tote this morning @ Macy's, it's a beautiful bag Congrats!


----------



## fieldsinspring

I really want this bag...



Cherry1 said:


> View attachment 2151175


----------



## fieldsinspring

It's marke back down as well as a few other bags 



missmoimoi said:


> Oh, kill me now. Maybe I should've bought one when I had the chance at Last Call for $258 usd...oh well...it's back up to $345 now.
> 
> It's gorgeous! Congrats!!!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

asianbebydoll said:


> View attachment 2154488
> 
> 
> HOT PINK  PERFORATED HAMILTON Became part of my family yesterday


so pretty!!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Cherry1 said:


> View attachment 2151175


she's lovely!


----------



## Swtshan7

My first Hamilton but I have a feeling it won't be my last 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Also sporting mk rose gold watch today


----------



## Phanatical

Swtshan7 said:


> My first Hamilton but I have a feeling it won't be my last
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2156289
> 
> Also sporting mk rose gold watch today



She's gorgeous! I've been eyeing this one as I thought I saw it at my local store, but I'm torn as I also love the black perfo!


----------



## MDT

Cherry1 said:


> I saw the tan Hamilton tote this morning @ Macy's, it's a beautiful bag Congrats!



It was actually the photo of your tan Selma in the Selma thread that pushed me to get the tan Hamilton  The color really does look beautiful. There's always been something about the luggage color that I didn't like so I was happy to see tan when it came out. Just wish I could have seen it in person but there isn't even one tan MK bag in any of the stores near me.


----------



## Cherry1

Thanks! I love the tan color too


----------



## fieldsinspring

FYI: black python embossed jewel hamilton is on lastcall.com for $241 right now


----------



## bagluv101

I just got my first Hamilton yesterday in Cadet.  It is beautiful and the color just pops. Macy's is having friends and family 25% off with the code FRIEND until Monday.  That made me cave! Good luck choosing all the colors are beautiful.


----------



## MDT

bagluv101 said:


> I just got my first Hamilton yesterday in Cadet.  It is beautiful and the color just pops. Macy's is having friends and family 25% off with the code FRIEND until Monday.  That made me cave! Good luck choosing all the colors are beautiful.



Cadet with the gold is stunning! Please do not post photos or I may second guess my purchase   Oh, who am I kidding, please post photos!!!


----------



## fieldsinspring

I want the saffiano black with gold so bad!! My boutique only got it in silver or the perforate with gold. Don't see it on Macy's.com either.. I'm thinking of getting it instead of the hot pink selma


----------



## Cherry1

Zappos.com has the Hamilton Saffiano tote in black with gold hardware


----------



## missmoimoi

If I've got the burnt orange large Hamilton tote with silver hw, is the large luggage Hamilton tote with gold hw too similar?

Also, any love for lrg Hamilton tote in pebbled black patent with silver hw?  I keep trying her on and it would look great with neutral trench coat among other things...but...I'm still wanting basic black leather Hamilton with gunmetal hw too one day 0-0


----------



## pauii

My black Hamilton saffiano with gold hardware finally arrived today!  Will try to post a pic later.


----------



## MDT

missmoimoi said:


> If I've got the burnt orange large Hamilton tote with silver hw, is the large luggage Hamilton tote with gold hw too similar?



I think burnt orange and luggage are very similar. I wouldn't have both in my collection because of how similar they are. If you're looking for brown, how about the new tan color that MK has? It's less orange than luggage and is a little lighter/less saturated.


----------



## fieldsinspring

Oh, please do!!! I'm lusting after this color 




pauii said:


> My black Hamilton saffiano with gold hardware finally arrived today!  Will try to post a pic later.


----------



## terebina786

I finally bought the studded citrus Hamilton from Nordstrom (price matched from Macy's F&F). I can't wait until next Saturday when I go pick it up!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Thank you. I love zappos but it's hard to pay $90 more when I can get F&F deal.. the black seems to be hard to come by.




Cherry1 said:


> Zappos.com has the Hamilton Saffiano tote in black with gold hardware


----------



## bagluv101

MDT said:


> Cadet with the gold is stunning! Please do not post photos or I may second guess my purchase   Oh, who am I kidding, please post photos!!!



Loving my first Hamilton in Cadet!


----------



## Littlejo00

Happy Friday, Hamilton Hotties! Great deals are available at Macy's Friends and Family!


----------



## missmoimoi

MDT said:


> I think burnt orange and luggage are very similar. I wouldn't have both in my collection because of how similar they are. If you're looking for brown, how about the new tan color that MK has? It's less orange than luggage and is a little lighter/less saturated.



Thanks for the input...yea, I have to say, I sort of knew they were just too close.  I'd rather get a dark dark chocolate brown in the future if MK ever comes out with (another) one.  I think I missed out the first time around.


----------



## MDT

missmoimoi said:


> Thanks for the input...yea, I have to say, I sort of knew they were just too close.  I'd rather get a dark dark chocolate brown in the future if MK ever comes out with (another) one.  I think I missed out the first time around.



I hope he comes out with a chocolate brown as well. I'd be all over that!



bagluv101 said:


> Loving my first Hamilton in Cadet!



Your bag is beautiful!


----------



## bagluv101

MDT said:


> Your bag is beautiful!



Thank you! My first Hamilton and I am in love!


----------



## Bona_Venture

To BagIuv101, 


Would you please post a picture of your new Hamilton in Cadet colour in the day light? 

I really your bag!   Thanks!


----------



## Lola69

bagluv101 said:


> Loving my first Hamilton in Cadet!



That's hot love it!


----------



## vballgrl6

What do you guys think about the studded Hamilton totes?? I personally love them! [=
I am purchasing either this color or the navy blue one. Need help deciding!


----------



## LVaddict2013

I treated myself for my 21st birthday


----------



## fieldsinspring

What do you guys think between the saffiano black/gold and navy/gold? I really want the black but got the navy for 25% off.....


----------



## Tia_

I was just wondering, are hamiltons supposed to sag this much? I haven't seen one on this page that sags as bad as mine. I've only had it a few years and it's not even my everyday bag. Is it normal?


----------



## dougdz1

Tia_ said:


> I was just wondering, are hamiltons supposed to sag this much? I haven't seen one on this page that sags as bad as mine. I've only had it a few years and it's not even my everyday bag. Is it normal?



Have you kept it stuffed? Which leather is it?


----------



## Ms.Qi

LVaddict2013 said:


> I treated myself for my 21st birthday



Happy 21!! The while hamilton looks so beautiful. Enjoy your bday and your goodies


----------



## bagluv101

Bona_Venture said:


> To BagIuv101,
> 
> 
> Would you please post a picture of your new Hamilton in Cadet colour in the day light?
> 
> Me and My son on a beautiful sunny day in NYC!
> 
> I really your bag!   Thanks!



@ first I was a tad hesitant on the color but it is beautiful.  It's bright and fun but not over the top.  The bag is very light and with 2 ways to carry it (short strap and longer shoulder) its great. My first MK is a Grayson and I love it as well but sometimes get tired of the short straps being too small to go on your shoulder. 
Happy shopping ladies!

I love it too thanks


----------



## Bona_Venture

bagluv101 said:


> @ first I was a tad hesitant on the color but it is beautiful.  It's bright and fun but not over the top.  The bag is very light and with 2 ways to carry it (short strap and longer shoulder) its great. My first MK is a Grayson and I love it as well but sometimes get tired of the short straps being too small to go on your shoulder.
> Happy shopping ladies!
> 
> I love it too thanks


Thank you so much for posting the picture for me! 

I am getting the same bag too. I am very glad that I have made a right choice between N/S vs E/W, and Cadet vs Navy. 

I love to have a light and structured bag in a very bright color.  THX again!


----------



## bagluv101

Bona_Venture said:


> Thank you so much for posting the picture for me!
> 
> I am getting the same bag too. I am very glad that I have made a right choice between N/S vs E/W, and Cadet vs Navy.
> 
> I love to have a light and structured bag in a very bright color.  THX again!



You are welcome .... you will definitely enjoy the bag if you are looking for light and structure at the same time.


----------



## rainrowan

bagluv101 said:


> @ first I was a tad hesitant on the color but it is beautiful.



I saw a mom out with her kids, with another bag but exact same color.... That color really transformed her whole look. I couldn't stop thinking about how fashionable she looked, and I am positive it was the color!

You made a great color choice!

Oh and your kid is super adorable, that smile!!


----------



## bagluv101

rainrowan said:


> I saw a mom out with her kids, with another bag but exact same color.... That color really transformed her whole look. I couldn't stop thinking about how fashionable she looked, and I am positive it was the color!
> 
> You made a great color choice!
> 
> Oh and your kid is super adorable, that smile!!



Exactly.  Once u start wearing it, it brings this pop of color and style without being over the top. 

Thanks ....my first and currently expecting my second


----------



## smileglu

Tia_ said:


> I was just wondering, are hamiltons supposed to sag this much? I haven't seen one on this page that sags as bad as mine. I've only had it a few years and it's not even my everyday bag. Is it normal?



This is not abnormal for the cow leather over time. That is why I now prefer the saffiano leather.


----------



## Judy1123

I was at. MK store and I seen a so cute, Mini Hamilton , cross body with lock only in 2 colors, it looked like a little girl bag, would only hold phone, and a bit more, but so so cute, has any one seen these or have more info, the sale guy said this is the second time they come out with it!


----------



## MDT

My tan e/w Hamilton arrived two days earlier than expected! I have read so many mixed feelings about the tan color lately that it was making me second guess my choice. I actually really love it! I think it looks very pretty with the gold.

This bag is so much lighter than my n/s Hamilton. It'll really be good for when I'm out with the kids and don't feel like lugging around all that weight. I definitely can't wait to take her out for the first time!


----------



## Sheerblonde

bagluv101 said:


> Loving my first Hamilton in Cadet!


Gorgeous colour! Congrats!



vballgrl6 said:


> What do you guys think about the studded Hamilton totes?? I personally love them! [=
> I am purchasing either this color or the navy blue one. Need help deciding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2158853


I love the studs and statement bags in general.



LVaddict2013 said:


> I treated myself for my 21st birthday


Beautiful bag! Is it white or vanilla?


----------



## Phanatical

Can I join? I just bought my first Hamilton! I'd been eyeing the black with gold hardware for a long time, and my best friend just had one when we went out Tuesday. With the Friends & Family sale at Macy's I couldn't help but to stop in and see what they had. I spotted this first and fell in love! All my high end purses are classics and neutrals, but I had no light colors. Combine that with being a sucker for rose gold hardware, I fell! I snapped it up immediately. I was contemplating buying the matching wallet, since she said they almost never have any rose gold hardware items in, but I have a gorgeous LV wallet that matches the vanilla beautifully. Sorry about the bedroom floor shot - we're in the process of redoing the house and things are kind of topsy turvy! (I'm not sure if this photo will be huge - it's my first time doing this from my iPad!)


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Fuchsia saffiano leather N/S Hamilton


----------



## fieldsinspring

Where did you find this?!? 



NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Fuchsia saffiano leather N/S Hamilton
> 
> View attachment 2161917


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

fieldsinspring said:


> Where did you find this?!?



I found it at Macy's, the official color is neon pink and it is so brilliant it almost glows!!! I am in LOVE!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I also got this beautiful wallet to carry with it!!!  my pink and green


----------



## fieldsinspring

I am so jealous!! Lucky you!! I had this in the selma but it seems too small. Love it!!! 




NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I found it at Macy's, the official color is neon pink and it is so brilliant it almost glows!!! I am in LOVE!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

you'll find ur perfect combo! The pink was too matchy, the green perfect!


----------



## Loomy427

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2162021
> 
> 
> I also got this beautiful wallet to carry with it!!!  my pink and green


pink and green are my favorite colors.. I need this combo in my life. so pretty


----------



## KSuzuki

MDT said:


> My tan e/w Hamilton arrived two days earlier than expected! I have read so many mixed feelings about the tan color lately that it was making me second guess my choice. I actually really love it! I think it looks very pretty with the gold.
> 
> This bag is so much lighter than my n/s Hamilton. It'll really be good for when I'm out with the kids and don't feel like lugging around all that weight. I definitely can't wait to take her out for the first time!



Gorgeous color! Goes with just about anything! Congrats!


----------



## NikkNak728

I have a few Hamiltons but this has been my favorite to purchase!


----------



## lala76

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2162021
> 
> 
> I also got this beautiful wallet to carry with it!!!  my pink and green


BEAUTIFUL!!!! Love the pink and green!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

lala76 said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!! Love the pink and green!



Thanks!!!


----------



## Anna1

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2162021
> 
> 
> I also got this beautiful wallet to carry with it!!!  my pink and green



That's a beautiful combination!!!! Congrats! I have the pink bag, too, and today I was thinking of getting the exactly same combination!! Love the colors


----------



## fieldsinspring

Attention Hamilton Lovers!!! 
Zappos.com has the large vanilla/silver today for $250.99 w free shipping (and usually no tax!) and the brand new Pearl Grey large Saffiano Hamilton for $214.99!!!


----------



## fieldsinspring




----------



## MDT

KSuzuki said:


> Gorgeous color! Goes with just about anything! Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## MDT

fieldsinspring said:


> Attention Hamilton Lovers!!!
> Zappos.com has the large vanilla/silver today for $250.99 w free shipping (and usually no tax!) and the brand new Pearl Grey large Saffiano Hamilton for $214.99!!!



Are you serious?! I would so buy that pearl grey if I hadn't JUST bought my e/w Hamilton! Maybe in a few months it will go on sale again. That's an amazing deal.


----------



## fieldsinspring

I was pretty shocked-- that's a little better than half price, no shipping and at least for me no tax 




MDT said:


> Are you serious?! I would so buy that pearl grey if I hadn't JUST bought my e/w Hamilton! Maybe in a few months it will go on sale again. That's an amazing deal.


----------



## Mizpostal

fieldsinspring said:


> Attention Hamilton Lovers!!!
> Zappos.com has the large vanilla/silver today for $250.99 w free shipping (and usually no tax!) and the brand new Pearl Grey large Saffiano Hamilton for $214.99!!!



Thanks for posting! I soo snapped up tht grey baby!


----------



## fieldsinspring

I'm so glad!!! 



Mizpostal said:


> Thanks for posting! I soo snapped up tht grey baby!


----------



## teerash

Excuse my ignorance, but what is the difference between Hamiltons without the lock and with the lock. Is one made for the outlet and one is full price? Or are they just different styles?


----------



## Mizpostal

teerash said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what is the difference between Hamiltons without the lock and with the lock. Is one made for the outlet and one is full price? Or are they just different styles?



Yes the ones made for the outlet do not have the lock.


----------



## fieldsinspring

No lock-= made for outlet but also a different size and a middle zip compartment. The long strap is a bit longer also .  



teerash said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what is the difference between Hamiltons without the lock and with the lock. Is one made for the outlet and one is full price? Or are they just different styles?


----------



## teerash

fieldsinspring said:


> No lock-= made for outlet but also a different size and a middle zip compartment. The long strap is a bit longer also .



Thanks! That helps a lot!


----------



## vballgrl6

My early Mother's Day bag! My first Hamilton! [[= so exciting and I love it!


----------



## Newbiehere

vballgrl6 said:


> My early Mother's Day bag! My first Hamilton! [[= so exciting and I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2162881


Hi, it's gorgeous. Can you pls post some mod pics?


----------



## terebina786

Yes mod pics!! I bought the yellow one and I'm anxiously awaiting to pick it up!


----------



## vballgrl6

I will defiantly post some up tomorrow! 
You will LOVE it! It's super cute and very chic.


----------



## minks

I cant believe there are still $250 Vanilla Hamiltons on Zappos!! I want one, but am SO afraid of color transfer!! Anyone have a vanilla Hamilton????


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Have u ladies seen the crossbody mini Hamilton? It is so adorable!!!


----------



## lov

*Almost got the palm and the citrus but opted for the palm Selma for variation.*


----------



## fieldsinspring

I would LOVE to see more pics and modeling pics of this beauty  




NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Fuchsia saffiano leather N/S Hamilton
> 
> View attachment 2161917


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

fieldsinspring said:


> I would LOVE to see more pics and modeling pics of this beauty



I'll try to post some mod pics tomorrow... But will this appease u for tonight?


----------



## fieldsinspring

Like skittles!!! I just found the neon pink - should be here Friday! Thanks for posting this beauty. 



NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I'll try to post some mod pics tomorrow... But will this appease u for tonight?
> 
> View attachment 2164633


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

^ yes ma'am! I'm in &#10084; with her!!! I felt with the neon the matching wallet etc was too much, it didn't look right to me. When I saw all the beautiful colors of the accessories I knew I'd be mixing them!!!

What size did u get? Saffiano regular or the perforated one?


----------



## fieldsinspring

I got the large regular saffiano- not perforated.  I'm 5'10" anyway and the small is just too small





NLVOEWITHLV said:


> ^ yes ma'am! I'm in &#10084; with her!!! I felt with the neon the matching wallet etc was too much, it didn't look right to me. When I saw all the beautiful colors of the accessories I knew I'd be mixing them!!!
> 
> What size did u get? Saffiano regular or the perforated one?


----------



## teerash

I have seen a few Hamiltons on ebay with a kink in one the short handles (particularly the front right). Is this a common issue with these? I know they only do a year warranty so I don't want to buy one if this is a potential problem. Here is an example:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...590?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e7a218f3e


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

fieldsinspring said:


> I got the large regular saffiano- not perforated.  I'm 5'10" anyway and the small is just too small



I understand. I'm a shorty 5'3 and the small is too small for me personally and for the amount of things I carry!!!


----------



## beachgirl38

Michael Kors Hamilton in luggage (tan) small size from Saks 25% off friends & family sale...

my dogs are wrestling in the background....


----------



## Loomy427

luminescence said:


> Here is my Hamilton after 6 months of use. I don't baby her and I love how slouchy she's getting!
> One is empty and then one with a peek of magazine is stuffed!


hey I noticed your avatar. I'm trying to decide between selma and hamilton. which do you prefer?


----------



## fieldsinspring

This bag looks amazing on you. 



beachgirl38 said:


> Michael Kors Hamilton in luggage (tan) small size from Saks 25% off friends & family sale...
> 
> my dogs are wrestling in the background....


----------



## Luba87

Look at this new perforated Hamilton. Not mine, but I absolutely LOVE it!! So classy and beautiful.. I think  I may go for this next!


----------



## luminescence

Loomy427 said:


> hey I noticed your avatar. I'm trying to decide between selma and hamilton. which do you prefer?



Hey! It's hard to say, I LOVE BOTH BAGS!

I have the leather Hamilton and it has held up very well and the leather seems to get better overtime as well as slouch overtime (which I LOVE). The Hamilton is for my carefree days where I carry A LOT or when I know I will carry a lot (like shopping, museum trips, weather changing etc.). It's a very casual stylish bag bag that I'm not afraid to throw round. If I had to say anything bad about the Hamilton, a lot of people around my area carry it! So sometimes it doesn't seem so special, but hot damn its functional!

As for the saffiano Selma, it is a VERY structured bag. It took me a while to start using it because it just looked so NICE.. so STYLISH.. and my wardrobe does not seem very stylish sometimes... lol... Once I started using the Selma, it just got easier to use work with my wardrobe. It's a very classy bag and I love wearing the shoulder strap both over my shoulder or crossbody (although its a bit short). I rarely carry it by the handles but it looks so chic when you do! It's very carefree as most of the time you can just wipe off any spills with baby wipes.
The only bad thing I would have to say about the Selma is the sometimes it bends weird if you don't store it correctly... so make sure its stuffed if you're not using it.

If I had to choose one, I think I would go for my Hamilton but these days I'm using the Selma


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Mod pic per request


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Sorry for the school bathroom shot!


----------



## Loomy427

luminescence said:


> Hey! It's hard to say, I LOVE BOTH BAGS!
> 
> I have the leather Hamilton and it has held up very well and the leather seems to get better overtime as well as slouch overtime (which I LOVE). The Hamilton is for my carefree days where I carry A LOT or when I know I will carry a lot (like shopping, museum trips, weather changing etc.). It's a very casual stylish bag bag that I'm not afraid to throw round. If I had to say anything bad about the Hamilton, a lot of people around my area carry it! So sometimes it doesn't seem so special, but hot damn its functional!
> 
> As for the saffiano Selma, it is a VERY structured bag. It took me a while to start using it because it just looked so NICE.. so STYLISH.. and my wardrobe does not seem very stylish sometimes... lol... Once I started using the Selma, it just got easier to use work with my wardrobe. It's a very classy bag and I love wearing the shoulder strap both over my shoulder or crossbody (although its a bit short). I rarely carry it by the handles but it looks so chic when you do! It's very carefree as most of the time you can just wipe off any spills with baby wipes.
> The only bad thing I would have to say about the Selma is the sometimes it bends weird if you don't store it correctly... so make sure its stuffed if you're not using it.
> 
> If I had to choose one, I think I would go for my Hamilton but these days I'm using the Selma


Thanks for all the info! I think I will go for the saffiano hamilton. I need functionality and I love that you can be carefree with the saffiano leather as you said. I cant wait to pick one up tomorrow


----------



## SeeOurtney

luminescence said:


> Hey! It's hard to say, I LOVE BOTH BAGS!
> 
> I have the leather Hamilton and it has held up very well and the leather seems to get better overtime as well as slouch overtime (which I LOVE). The Hamilton is for my carefree days where I carry A LOT or when I know I will carry a lot (like shopping, museum trips, weather changing etc.). It's a very casual stylish bag bag that I'm not afraid to throw round. If I had to say anything bad about the Hamilton, a lot of people around my area carry it! So sometimes it doesn't seem so special, but hot damn its functional!
> 
> As for the saffiano Selma, it is a VERY structured bag. It took me a while to start using it because it just looked so NICE.. so STYLISH.. and my wardrobe does not seem very stylish sometimes... lol... Once I started using the Selma, it just got easier to use work with my wardrobe. It's a very classy bag and I love wearing the shoulder strap both over my shoulder or crossbody (although its a bit short). I rarely carry it by the handles but it looks so chic when you do! It's very carefree as most of the time you can just wipe off any spills with baby wipes.
> The only bad thing I would have to say about the Selma is the sometimes it bends weird if you don't store it correctly... so make sure its stuffed if you're not using it.
> 
> If I had to choose one, I think I would go for my Hamilton but these days I'm using the Selma



Ah! Good point about weather changing! I haven't been interested in N/S Hamiltons because they just seem HUGE, but the room for extras makes perfect sense...I always have to have at least a sweater with me because without fail I'll go somewhere where I feel cold. I might have to acquire one after all! Unless I can do the same with my e/w when I get it. Hhmmmmm.


----------



## teerash

Do you guys think MK will ever make a saffiano Hamilton with rose gold hardware?


----------



## Louislily

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2168428
> 
> Sorry for the school bathroom shot!



Wow it's gorgeous!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Thanks! I've gotten so many compliments from complete strangers like everywhere I go! Yesterday my hubby and I were at a restaurant eating lunch and 3 women leaving stopped by our table to pay my bag a compliment! I l graciously thanked them, then when they were out of earshot Hubby goes "see told u blk was cool but pink is sexy"!!!


----------



## fieldsinspring

This bag was made for you- and looks fantastic with your outfit! Love!! 





NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2168428
> 
> Sorry for the school bathroom shot!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Thanks love! This was my outfit yesterday for lunch and shopping with my hubby... And of course I rocked my bag!!!


----------



## fieldsinspring

LOVE!!





NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Thanks love! This was my outfit yesterday for lunch and shopping with my hubby... And of course I rocked my bag!!!
> View attachment 2170249


----------



## Loomy427

I'm stuck between the cadet and navy saffiano. I need some opinions please!


----------



## fieldsinspring

I just saw the cadet irl for the first time today and it was very pretty. For me I still prefer navy because I think this is a large structured nice bag and it I just don't care for it quite as much in the brighter colors. What it really comes down to though is what YOu love and what you have currently. You can't go wrong either way! 





Loomy427 said:


> I'm stuck between the cadet and navy saffiano. I need some opinions please!


----------



## Muddzdirt

OK ladies, here's my MK Hamilton collection... Evertime I say, "This is the last one..." a new color becomes available. I have a neon pink one on its way as I type...:weird:

From far left to right:
1. Aqua with silver hardware. (Took a minute for the silver against this deep color to grow on me...)
2. Lime with gold hardware.
3. Tangerine with gold hardware. (Used her this past weekend...GORGEOUS! Especially against turquoise pants...)
4. Azure with gold hardware. (Got her today...STUNNING!)
5. Palm with gold hardware. (Got her today too...such a VIBRANTgreen OMG!)
6. Pearl Grey with silver hardware. (To this day, she is my favorite. She's the first one I bought that started the obsession. If you don't have her, GET HER!)
7. Turquoise with gold hardware. (Gift from my husband this past Christmas. Just BEAUTIFUL!)

I hope you all enjoy! Thanks for allowing me to share my love of MK handbags!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

fieldsinspring said:


> LOVE!!



Thanks! You're too sweet! &#10084;


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Loomy427 said:


> I'm stuck between the cadet and navy saffiano. I need some opinions please!



Cadet is a beautiful color!!! It's like royal blue... Sooo pretty!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Muddzdirt said:


> OK ladies, here's my MK Hamilton collection... Evertime I say, "This is the last one..." a new color becomes available. I have a neon pink one on its way as I type...:weird:
> 
> From far left to right:
> 1. Aqua with silver hardware. (Took a minute for the silver against this deep color to grow on me...)
> 2. Lime with gold hardware.
> 3. Tangerine with gold hardware. (Used her this past weekend...GORGEOUS! Especially against turquoise pants...)
> 4. Azure with gold hardware. (Got her today...STUNNING!)
> 5. Palm with gold hardware. (Got her today too...such a VIBRANTgreen OMG!)
> 6. Pearl Grey with silver hardware. (To this day, she is my favorite. She's the first one I bought that started the obsession. If you don't have her, GET HER!)
> 7. Turquoise with gold hardware. (Gift from my husband this past Christmas. Just BEAUTIFUL!)
> 
> I hope you all enjoy! Thanks for allowing me to share my love of MK handbags!



BEAUTIFUL!!! &#128525;And now I don't feel so crazy for wanting another... Lovely collection!!!


----------



## Cherry1

Gorgeous collection!!


----------



## Muddzdirt

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!! &#128525;And now I don't feel so crazy for wanting another... Lovely collection!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## Muddzdirt

Cherry1 said:


> Gorgeous collection!!


Thank you very much!!


----------



## minks

Luba87 said:


> Look at this new perforated Hamilton. Not mine, but I absolutely LOVE it!! So classy and beautiful.. I think  I may go for this next!



I got this one last week. I LOVE it!!!!


----------



## dougdz1

Muddzdirt said:


> OK ladies, here's my MK Hamilton collection... Evertime I say, "This is the last one..." a new color becomes available. I have a neon pink one on its way as I type...:weird:
> 
> From far left to right:
> 1. Aqua with silver hardware. (Took a minute for the silver against this deep color to grow on me...)
> 2. Lime with gold hardware.
> 3. Tangerine with gold hardware. (Used her this past weekend...GORGEOUS! Especially against turquoise pants...)
> 4. Azure with gold hardware. (Got her today...STUNNING!)
> 5. Palm with gold hardware. (Got her today too...such a VIBRANTgreen OMG!)
> 6. Pearl Grey with silver hardware. (To this day, she is my favorite. She's the first one I bought that started the obsession. If you don't have her, GET HER!)
> 7. Turquoise with gold hardware. (Gift from my husband this past Christmas. Just BEAUTIFUL!)
> 
> I hope you all enjoy! Thanks for allowing me to share my love of MK handbags!



Amazing!


----------



## Muddzdirt

dougdz1 said:


> Amazing!


Thank you!!


----------



## Danielle1590

My Hamilton in saffiano, with my new MK flipflops


----------



## Luba87

minks said:


> I got this one last week. I LOVE it!!!!


 
How is it in rain or dust? I'm a little hesitant because of the perforation... Does it have a lining inside?  I love the look so much! You have a beautiful collection btw


----------



## makayk

My E/W Hamilton in navy saffiano leather. Love it!!


----------



## sweetie2892

heres another my neon pink


----------



## Cherry1

Beautiful bag! Love the color


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Muddzdirt said:


> OK ladies, here's my MK Hamilton collection... Evertime I say, "This is the last one..." a new color becomes available. I have a neon pink one on its way as I type...:weird:
> 
> From far left to right:
> 1. Aqua with silver hardware. (Took a minute for the silver against this deep color to grow on me...)
> 2. Lime with gold hardware.
> 3. Tangerine with gold hardware. (Used her this past weekend...GORGEOUS! Especially against turquoise pants...)
> 4. Azure with gold hardware. (Got her today...STUNNING!)
> 5. Palm with gold hardware. (Got her today too...such a VIBRANTgreen OMG!)
> 6. Pearl Grey with silver hardware. (To this day, she is my favorite. She's the first one I bought that started the obsession. If you don't have her, GET HER!)
> 7. Turquoise with gold hardware. (Gift from my husband this past Christmas. Just BEAUTIFUL!)
> 
> I hope you all enjoy! Thanks for allowing me to share my love of MK handbags!


omg !!! Amazing collection!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

sweetie2892 said:


> heres another my neon pink


love!


----------



## sweetie2892

DP PURSE FAN said:


> love!





Cherry1 said:


> Beautiful bag! Love the color



 thanks


----------



## Ghost55

Luggage Hamilton scored at the Maxx!


----------



## lala76

Ghost55 said:


> View attachment 2173691
> 
> Luggage Hamilton scored at the Maxx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2173696


Love the luggage with silver!


----------



## KSuzuki

Ghost55 said:


> View attachment 2173691
> 
> Luggage Hamilton scored at the Maxx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2173696



Awesome score! Congrats on your new beauty!


----------



## Cherry1

Beautiful bag


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

sweetie2892 said:


> heres another my neon pink


Beautiful color


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Ghost55 said:


> View attachment 2173691
> 
> Luggage Hamilton scored at the Maxx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2173696


she looks great on you!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Danielle1590 said:


> My Hamilton in saffiano, with my new MK flipflops


cute!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

&#10084;&#128525;&#128139;&#128525;&#10084;&#128525;&#128139;&#128525;&#10084;&#128139;


----------



## Ghost55

lala76 said:


> Love the luggage with silver!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Ghost55

KSuzuki said:


> Awesome score! Congrats on your new beauty!



Thanks! I stalk the Maxx as much as I can lol


----------



## Ghost55

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> she looks great on you!



I appreciate the sentiments, like most I was afraid it was/is too big but I love it! So much so I just got vanilla in with gold hw! Lol


----------



## Muddzdirt

DP PURSE FAN said:


> omg !!! Amazing collection!


Thanks dahlin'!


----------



## PugHeaven

makayk said:


> My E/W Hamilton in navy saffiano leather. Love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2171723


This is the next Hamilton on my list.  Enjoy her!!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2174996
> 
> 
> &#10084;&#128525;&#128139;&#128525;&#10084;&#128525;&#128139;&#128525;&#10084;&#128139;


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


>



Thank you! I love her so much!


----------



## Judy1123

Here is my Mom's day gift from me to me, scored gray from outlets, and black from TJ Maxx, love me to me gifts!


----------



## Judy1123

Hamilton at the Maxx store great score, your bag is very nice!


----------



## AshTx.1

Judy1123 said:


> View attachment 2178519
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my Mom's day gift from me to me, scored gray from outlets, and black from TJ Maxx, love me to me gifts!


Wow, that is such a pretty bag!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Still in &#10084;!


----------



## PugHeaven

Judy1123 said:


> View attachment 2178519
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my Mom's day gift from me to me, scored gray from outlets, and black from TJ Maxx, love me to me gifts!



Great finds!  Enjoy!  I have the gray croc satchel with SHW and I love her.  She's my perfect go-to bag for just about any occasion.


----------



## AlannahMae

Crazy in love with my Hamilton Grommet and matching Aria pumps! Obssessed!


----------



## KSuzuki

AlannahMae said:


> Crazy in love with my Hamilton Grommet and matching Aria pumps! Obssessed!



Gorgeous! Love the grommet style!


----------



## lala76

AlannahMae said:


> Crazy in love with my Hamilton Grommet and matching Aria pumps! Obssessed!


GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## AlannahMae

Thanks ksuzuki and lala76!


----------



## leopard

Love the colour!


----------



## PugHeaven

AlannahMae said:


> Crazy in love with my Hamilton Grommet and matching Aria pumps! Obssessed!



Stunning!  You go, girl!


----------



## Ddelta

Hi - I need some advice! I am doubting between the hamilton saffiano in pearl grey or the navy.

Does anyone have these and what do you think? I think they are both gorgeous - I wear a lot of navy and pink so both would look great with my wardrobe I think!


----------



## Loomy427

Ddelta said:


> Hi - I need some advice! I am doubting between the hamilton saffiano in pearl grey or the navy.
> 
> Does anyone have these and what do you think? I think they are both gorgeous - I wear a lot of navy and pink so both would look great with my wardrobe I think!


Pearl grey is gorgeous.. I also like the gold against the navy blue sorry if I'm no help lol


----------



## fieldsinspring

I like them both but I find the navy/gold so much richer without being too dressed up, if that makes sense. I also think there would be no concern of color transfer and it can match anything. Both are beautiful though. Let us know what you decide! 





Ddelta said:


> Hi - I need some advice! I am doubting between the hamilton saffiano in pearl grey or the navy.
> 
> Does anyone have these and what do you think? I think they are both gorgeous - I wear a lot of navy and pink so both would look great with my wardrobe I think!


----------



## tlo

My two new additions!!!


----------



## Cherry1

Beautiful bags! Congrats


----------



## Waffle65

tlo said:


> My two new additions!!!



Congrats! I love the matching wallet


----------



## tlo

Cherry1 said:


> Beautiful bags! Congrats



Thanks so much!


----------



## tlo

Waffle65 said:


> Congrats! I love the matching wallet



Me too but I hate changing wallets.  LOL!

But that bag called for a matching one!

I know she will slouch but there is just something about the Hamilton leather in the brown and the black that just melts me!

Thanks!


----------



## parissmagic

I want a Hamilton but the fact it has not a zipper bother me since I take the subway everyday... You don't mind not having a zipper ?


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

^ Not having a zipper doesn't bother me... The magnetic closure is pretty tight, plus I usually carry it on the crook of my arm or by hand so my eyes are always on the opening!!! HTH...


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> My two new additions!!!



  Beautiful stuff, GF!!


----------



## fifivirgie

I agree with you.


----------



## fifivirgie

I recently bought the Hamilton saffiano in cadet and the large one in black. Love the quality but find that the cadet is a bit small and the black is too big.


----------



## Jueletta




----------



## MiaBorsa

Jueletta said:


> View attachment 2189159



Love it!


----------



## PugHeaven

parissmagic said:


> I want a Hamilton but the fact it has not a zipper bother me since I take the subway everyday... You don't mind not having a zipper ?



I would want a zipper, too, if I were you.  I always make sure I have at least a zipper compartment for my wallet, etc., when traveling.  If you have access to an MK outlet, the Hamilton satchel there has a big middle zip compartment and the overall size is between the boutique satchel and the tote.  Check out the post from Sheerblonde in Germany on p. 14 of the Modeling Pics thread to see a photo.  It's a great bag!


----------



## gatorgirl07

tlo said:


> My two new additions!!!



That is the wallet I am looking for to go with my Grayson!  Where did you find it!?


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Beautiful stuff, GF!!



Thanks honey!! Someone gave me that little extra push!  Of course I'm not naming names!


----------



## tlo

gatorgirl07 said:


> That is the wallet I am looking for to go with my Grayson!  Where did you find it!?



I'm loving the wallet!  I have the Grayson in brown.  I can't believe how much I love that bag!

I found the wallet at Dillards.  Let me know if you find one!


----------



## gatorgirl07

tlo said:


> I'm loving the wallet!  I have the Grayson in brown.  I can't believe how much I love that bag!
> 
> I found the wallet at Dillards.  Let me know if you find one!



I will.  I have the black grayson, so I am on the hunt


----------



## tlo

Here's the link

http://www.dillards.com/product/MIC...t_301_-1_301_502827266?df=03631516_zi_luggage


----------



## Jueletta

MiaBorsa said:


> Love it!


 

Thank you!!


----------



## Ddelta

fieldsinspring said:


> I like them both but I find the navy/gold so much richer without being too dressed up, if that makes sense. I also think there would be no concern of color transfer and it can match anything. Both are beautiful though. Let us know what you decide!



I ended up going for the pearl grey as I found a great deal on eBay, and I couldn't pass it up! I totally love it! It's nice and bright with this dreary weather we are having here in London. 


The navy is still in my head though, but I am probably going to the US in August, so plan is to sell my pearl grey then and treat myself to the navy! 

Thanks for the advice! I'll post a pic of the pearl grey as soon as I figure out how to w my iPad


----------



## garard04

bagluv101 said:


> @ first I was a tad hesitant on the color but it is beautiful.  It's bright and fun but not over the top.  The bag is very light and with 2 ways to carry it (short strap and longer shoulder) its great. My first MK is a Grayson and I love it as well but sometimes get tired of the short straps being too small to go on your shoulder.
> Happy shopping ladies!
> 
> I love it too thanks


What a gorgeous pop of color!  I would definitely be checking out your bag if I saw you!


----------



## merielly

Hi girls just wanted to share with you the black EW hamilton with gold hardware which I bought as a replacement for the large hamilton (luggage) which i sold, because it was too big for my frame lol (im only 5 feet tall) here she is along with another MK bag i got, a small Kempton  both from macys


----------



## SeeOurtney

merielly said:


> Hi girls just wanted to share with you the black EW hamilton with gold hardware which I bought as a replacement for the large hamilton (luggage) which i sold, because it was too big for my frame lol (im only 5 feet tall) here she is along with another MK bag i got, a small Kempton  both from macys



Ooh I like the Kempton  they're both beautiful. I wish I could make an E/W work for me..but I carry too much stuff! My short stature will just have to rock the N/S haha.


----------



## parissmagic

What does " EW" mean ?


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

^east west


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Long horizontally as opposed to vertically...


----------



## parissmagic

Ok thanks !


----------



## PattyM

Oh i couldn't resist another  E/W Hamilton!  This time I got it in turquoise ostrich print.  The zinnia ostrich in a bedford and hamilton were also calling but I wouldn't make use of the two zippered areas in the square bedford.  After much back and forth about the Zinnia ostrich hamilton I decided that I had too many pink bags since I recently added a N/S Kempton in luscious pink.

Will try to take a picture soon!


----------



## bielridz

CashorCredit said:


> Hey guys! I'm new to this forum. I just love all the Hamiltons!! Here is one of my beauties.


May i know wht color is this?


----------



## Sweetpea19

merielly said:


> Hi girls just wanted to share with you the black EW hamilton with gold hardware which I bought as a replacement for the large hamilton (luggage) which i sold, because it was too big for my frame lol (im only 5 feet tall) here she is along with another MK bag i got, a small Kempton  both from macys



Great choices! I really like that Kempton


----------



## AlannahMae

My new optic white hottie finally arrived this morning. Immediately took her out to lunch with Lady Gaga. ;P


----------



## ScottishGirl82

My new Hamilton in the luggage colour. I adore her!


----------



## Cherry1

Congrats! Beautiful bag


----------



## Alia24

I just wen through this whole thread and I'm sold lol

For my birthday I always have a hard time telling my family what I want, the Hamilton bag is awesome, so I just put my request in for the med size black gold hardware which Macy's has and a matching wallet (the zip around with the lock) there is still 2 1/2 weeks to wait  for my bday but the SA at Macy's ( who knows my family)slipped and said my mother picked up a beautiful black Hamilton lol so now I want another one and I haven't received my first one.
Loving everyone's bags on here, I love this bag and I never wanted 2 of the same bag, I thought I did when I saw the coach romy but this one is way way more gorgeous


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Sorry everyone!!!  Someone was teaching me how to finally post pics and I posted Grayson in the wrong thread.  Can a mod delete this?  Sorry and thank you all for understanding!!

Here she is!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Thank you to all who helped!!!!


----------



## CoastalCouture

Ddelta said:


> Hi - I need some advice! I am doubting between the hamilton saffiano in pearl grey or the navy.
> 
> Does anyone have these and what do you think? I think they are both gorgeous - I wear a lot of navy and pink so both would look great with my wardrobe I think!


I just picked up a Pearl Grey Hamilton Saffiano myself. It's a wonderful go with everything light color. The navy is great too, perfect for year round. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## CoastalCouture

teerash said:


> Do you guys think MK will ever make a saffiano Hamilton with rose gold hardware?


Yes. I can totally see him doing this.


----------



## Alia24

Got mine as a early birthday gift, matching wallet with lock still on its way


----------



## Alia24

One more, not sure if the first one uploaded sorry for the double photo

Edit the first one worked


----------



## jeninvan

Saw this at the store and really couldn't resist purchasing it for my DD...she's only 6 months but I think she's liking it...had to be creative with shortening the straps since intended to be an adult bag but will have my cobbler shorten it...thanks for letting me share ladies
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
matches her car seat


----------



## pauii

jeninvan said:


> Saw this at the store and really couldn't resist purchasing it for my DD...she's only 6 months but I think she's liking it...had to be creative with shortening the straps since intended to be an adult bag but will have my cobbler shorten it...thanks for letting me share ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2211097
> View attachment 2211098
> View attachment 2211099
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matches her car seat



Aww. That is so cute.


----------



## missyanne

jeninvan said:


> Saw this at the store and really couldn't resist purchasing it for my DD...she's only 6 months but I think she's liking it...had to be creative with shortening the straps since intended to be an adult bag but will have my cobbler shorten it...thanks for letting me share ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2211097
> View attachment 2211098
> View attachment 2211099
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matches her car seat



This is too cute! I was tempted to get this for my 3 yr old too so we could match but she does not know how to treasure the value of certain things yet.


----------



## Alia24

Omg she is so cute!


----------



## jeninvan

pauii said:


> Aww. That is so cute.


  Thank you



missyanne said:


> This is too cute! I was tempted to get this for my 3 yr old too so we could match but she does not know how to treasure the value of certain things yet.


I had such a hard time resisting in the end the purse won...I haven't been able to find a perfect size and this one just fit the bill and way too cute...I have a 5 almost 6 year old boy so it's such a treat to be able to buy for girls.



Alia24 said:


> Omg she is so cute!



Thank you


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

jeninvan said:


> Saw this at the store and really couldn't resist purchasing it for my DD...she's only 6 months but I think she's liking it...had to be creative with shortening the straps since intended to be an adult bag but will have my cobbler shorten it...thanks for letting me share ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2211097
> View attachment 2211098
> View attachment 2211099
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matches her car seat


How adorable!!


----------



## jeninvan

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> How adorable!!



Thank you


----------



## bella601

jeninvan said:


> Saw this at the store and really couldn't resist purchasing it for my DD...she's only 6 months but I think she's liking it...had to be creative with shortening the straps since intended to be an adult bag but will have my cobbler shorten it...thanks for letting me share ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2211097
> View attachment 2211098
> View attachment 2211099
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matches her car seat



How adorable


----------



## bella601

Muddzdirt said:


> OK ladies, here's my MK Hamilton collection... Evertime I say, "This is the last one..." a new color becomes available. I have a neon pink one on its way as I type...:weird:
> 
> From far left to right:
> 1. Aqua with silver hardware. (Took a minute for the silver against this deep color to grow on me...)
> 2. Lime with gold hardware.
> 3. Tangerine with gold hardware. (Used her this past weekend...GORGEOUS! Especially against turquoise pants...)
> 4. Azure with gold hardware. (Got her today...STUNNING!)
> 5. Palm with gold hardware. (Got her today too...such a VIBRANTgreen OMG!)
> 6. Pearl Grey with silver hardware. (To this day, she is my favorite. She's the first one I bought that started the obsession. If you don't have her, GET HER!)
> 7. Turquoise with gold hardware. (Gift from my husband this past Christmas. Just BEAUTIFUL!)
> 
> I hope you all enjoy! Thanks for allowing me to share my love of MK handbags!



Love your collection


----------



## jeninvan

bella601 said:


> How adorable



Thank you


----------



## tazfrk

I am officially part of the Hamilton gang. Got a beautiful tangerine Hamilton today and I love her....


----------



## Cherry1

Beautiful bag! Congrats


----------



## tazfrk

Thank you, the best part was I got it at Saks for 45% off the price, woohoo!


----------



## AlannahMae

That's such a bargain! Makes me so jealous when i read how u gals can score great deals. Great job!


----------



## tazfrk

My husband gets the most excited when I find these deals


----------



## kenseysimone

My birthday present from my fiancé!


----------



## tazfrk

Nice birthday present, enjoy!!!!


----------



## Ms.Qi

tazfrk said:


> I am officially part of the Hamilton gang. Got a beautiful tangerine Hamilton today and I love her....



That's a lovely color, congrats!


----------



## bagghista

Rockin' my MK Hamilton Studded Satchel. &#128077;&#128092;


----------



## tazfrk

Havent seen that one before, very cool, edgy, love it!


----------



## mbk318




----------



## tazfrk

mbk318 said:


>


Beautiful, love that color.


----------



## AlannahMae

Gorgeous! Pearl gray, is it?


----------



## emmss

I just got my first Red Hamilton and i just LOVE it!!!&#128525;


----------



## tazfrk

emmss said:


> I just got my first Red Hamilton and i just LOVE it!!!&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2217158


Lovin that hot red! Enjoy!


----------



## KSuzuki

emmss said:


> I just got my first Red Hamilton and i just LOVE it!!!&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2217158



Beautiful! Is this the mandarin color?


----------



## PattyM

This is the most recent Hamilton.  Got it at the outlet on clearance memorial weekend.  I love this size Hamilton even though I think the N/S ones are stunning. I just can't carry a bag that weight, but this one I can handle.


----------



## lala76

PattyM said:


> This is the most recent Hamilton.  Got it at the outlet on clearance memorial weekend.  I love this size Hamilton even though I think the N/S ones are stunning. I just can't carry a bag that weight, but this one I can handle.


That is GORGEOUS!! Love that color!


----------



## tazfrk

Very, very nice, enjoy!


----------



## 0MrsHamilton

My Hamilton rock & roll bag


----------



## marcials_mom

has anyone ever experienced uneven/crooked stitchings on their hamiltons? mine have so many imperfect ones im beginning to suspect it's a fake.


----------



## Ms.Qi

marcials_mom said:


> has anyone ever experienced uneven/crooked stitchings on their hamiltons? mine have so many imperfect ones im beginning to suspect it's a fake.



do you have pictures?


----------



## marcials_mom

Ms.Qi said:


> do you have pictures?



hang on i will take pictures then post them in 10-15 mins. thanks.


----------



## marcials_mom

marcials_mom said:


> hang on i will take pictures then post them in 10-15 mins. thanks.




http://www.flickr.com/photos/71707921@N06/sets/72157634123797466/


----------



## Ms.Qi

marcials_mom said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/71707921@N06/sets/72157634123797466/



Where did u get this bag. I haven't seen this before, what is the inside lining look like?


----------



## nplazabajana

Where did you purchase your bag at?


----------



## marcials_mom

Ms.Qi said:


> Where did u get this bag. I haven't seen this before, what is the inside lining look like?


i got it from a friend who ordered it from the mk factory in china. i've also proved it's authenticity so now i can sleep well. hahahaha. the stitching are a little disappointing, it's the first mk i've bought that had so many imperfect stitches. *sigh* oh well.


----------



## marcials_mom

nplazabajana said:


> Where did you purchase your bag at?


from a friend who ordered it from the mk factory in china. well, at least that's what she says. but i've proven it's authenticity so i have no more worries. except for the fact that there are so many imperfect stitches, im happy with it. im probably the first one to have it.


----------



## marcials_mom

Ms.Qi said:


> Where did u get this bag. I haven't seen this before, what is the inside lining look like?


by the way the inside lining is the same as the lining in the perforated hamilton tote


----------



## meeouw2

Hatfield1313 said:


> Does anyone here have one of those "jelly" Hamiltons?? I'm looking at the pink one on eBay, I love the shade... But I'm wondering is the material super see through? And is the leather vachetta? TIA!



I own the pink jelly, its not super see through, but its jelly, so u can still see the shadow of ur things. Vachetta is supposed to be darken as time goes by right? Mine is not, so i assume its leather.

Honestly i kinda regret my jelly hamilton as its super heavy for me. Have u try the bag in person?


----------



## bagloverrr

Here is my Hamilton family!  Black tote bag I got from my parents as graduation gift few years ago, satchel in tan color I bought as x-mas present for myself last year and that gorgerous green mini bag I got couple months ago. Love them all! :greengrin:


----------



## tazfrk

Love your collection, that little green one is super cute!


----------



## parissmagic

The mini is so cute !


----------



## dlmassie

Hello Ladies! This is my first post! I am dying to get my hands on my first Hamilton! i cannot decide on a color however! 

but since you all are the experts... i have some questions. Do you know of any sales out currently. I know alot of lucky ladies score some good deals at TJMaxx but i have not gotten that lucky. Are they hard to come by there?? anyone spot any Hamiltons at Ross?

looking forward to chatting with you all


----------



## Waffle65

dlmassie said:


> Hello Ladies! This is my first post! I am dying to get my hands on my first Hamilton! i cannot decide on a color however!
> 
> but since you all are the experts... i have some questions. Do you know of any sales out currently. I know alot of lucky ladies score some good deals at TJMaxx but i have not gotten that lucky. Are they hard to come by there?? anyone spot any Hamiltons at Ross?
> 
> looking forward to chatting with you all



Welcome to tPF! I've seen lots of MK bags at TJMaxx and Marshalls, but I've never seen a Hamilton. You could get one at Macy's when they have their sales, and sometimes Nordstrom Rack has a few.


----------



## tazfrk

Waffle65 said:


> Welcome to tPF! I've seen lots of MK bags at TJMaxx and Marshalls, but I've never seen a Hamilton. You could get one at Macy's when they have their sales, and sometimes Nordstrom Rack has a few.


Yes welcome to TPF, this is a wonderful forum.
I got my Hamilton at Off Saks Fifth Avenue (their little outlet) for 160.99, it was a steal and I love it! I have never been to my T.J. Maxx out here or Marshalls but they are close by so maybe I willl stop in and see what they have.


----------



## Kiwi321

I want the Hamilton Mini so bad. Anyone knows where to find it? TIA


----------



## dlmassie

tazfrk said:


> Yes welcome to TPF, this is a wonderful forum.
> I got my Hamilton at Off Saks Fifth Avenue (their little outlet) for 160.99, it was a steal and I love it! I have never been to my T.J. Maxx out here or Marshalls but they are close by so maybe I willl stop in and see what they have.


 

wow! 160.99!! thats amazing!!


----------



## dlmassie

Waffle65 said:


> Welcome to tPF! I've seen lots of MK bags at TJMaxx and Marshalls, but I've never seen a Hamilton. You could get one at Macy's when they have their sales, and sometimes Nordstrom Rack has a few.


 
have you ever hunted on ebay.. that might be easier then stalking tjmaxx lol... but im def not interested in fakes. although im not sure there is even such a thing as a fake MK?


----------



## dlmassie

NikkNak728 said:


> View attachment 2162074
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few Hamiltons but this has been my favorite to purchase!


 

WHAT TYPE IS THIS?!?! IN LOOOOVE


----------



## PugHeaven

dlmassie said:


> Hello Ladies! This is my first post! I am dying to get my hands on my first Hamilton! i cannot decide on a color however!
> 
> but since you all are the experts... i have some questions. Do you know of any sales out currently. I know alot of lucky ladies score some good deals at TJMaxx but i have not gotten that lucky. Are they hard to come by there?? anyone spot any Hamiltons at Ross?
> 
> looking forward to chatting with you all


I've seen several Hamiltons at TJMaxx and Marshall's over the past year.  Most have been the outlet version, but there have also been several with locks, including studded and whip stitch styles.  A year ago, the basic style sold there for $179; now it's $199.  Macy's has great deals, too.  Last August I scored the lime green saffiano Hamilton satchel there for $134.10.  It was on clearance for 25% off, with an additional 25% off during a tax-free weekend in Mass.  Since it was on sale, I could also use my 20% off coupon.  To celebrate, I just had to get the matching wallet, also on clearance!!


----------



## dlmassie

PugHeaven said:


> I've seen several Hamiltons at TJMaxx and Marshall's over the past year. Most have been the outlet version, but there have also been several with locks, including studded and whip stitch styles. A year ago, the basic style sold there for $179; now it's $199. Macy's has great deals, too. Last August I scored the lime green saffiano Hamilton satchel there for $134.10. It was on clearance for 25% off, with an additional 25% off during a tax-free weekend in Mass. Since it was on sale, I could also use my 20% off coupon. To celebrate, I just had to get the matching wallet, also on clearance!!


 
WOW! your shopping skills are def impressive. i have this need to get a good bargain so im not wanting to pay much more than $200. i guess i will continue to stalk my surrounding tjmaxx's. have you ever bought any from ebay?


----------



## SeeOurtney

dlmassie said:


> have you ever hunted on ebay.. that might be easier then stalking tjmaxx lol... but im def not interested in fakes. although im not sure there is even such a thing as a fake MK?



There definitely are fakes, but you can usually tell who's selling fakes and be cautious of which you choose to buy. I've yet to be duped, but I'm very careful about what I buy on eBay


----------



## dlmassie

SeeOurtney said:


> There definitely are fakes, but you can usually tell who's selling fakes and be cautious of which you choose to buy. I've yet to be duped, but I'm very careful about what I buy on eBay


 
i really appreciate the reply! i would love to know what to avoid... i know to obviously look for a seller with a great rating, also i wouldnt buy anything i cant return, but i have heard someone on this forum say that if the picture has wrapping around the HW than that is a give away for a fake... do you know anything about that?


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Mine is from Macy's so def real and it had styrofoam and paper taped around the hardware...


----------



## 05_sincere

I was finally able to snag this bag can't wait until it arrives


----------



## tazfrk

05_sincere said:


> I was finally able to snag this bag can't wait until it arrives


Love it, love it, love it!


----------



## dlmassie

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Mine is from Macy's so def real and it had styrofoam and paper taped around the hardware...


Oh ok thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## Glenichka

Here is my Fave so far


----------



## PugHeaven

dlmassie said:


> WOW! your shopping skills are def impressive. i have this need to get a good bargain so im not wanting to pay much more than $200. i guess i will continue to stalk my surrounding tjmaxx's. have you ever bought any from ebay?


Actually, I did buy one from eBay.  It was used but in great condition; it just had a very slight funky smell on the inside.  After cleaning her all up and storing her with some of those little silica gel packets inside, she is as good as new and gets compliments all the time.  But you can certainly get brand new bags on eBay.  Just make sure to buy from a reputable seller and examine all the pictures closely.  And make sure the photos are of the bag you'll be getting, not pictures from a retail site.  Enjoy the hunt!


----------



## dlmassie

PugHeaven said:


> Actually, I did buy one from eBay.  It was used but in great condition; it just had a very slight funky smell on the inside.  After cleaning her all up and storing her with some of those little silica gel packets inside, she is as good as new and gets compliments all the time.  But you can certainly get brand new bags on eBay.  Just make sure to buy from a reputable seller and examine all the pictures closely.  And make sure the photos are of the bag you'll be getting, not pictures from a retail site.  Enjoy the hunt!


Thank you! Really appreciate the advice! I think I'm going to continue hunting at Tjmaxx until I get desperate lol


----------



## Dee.

Luba87 said:


> Look at this new perforated Hamilton. Not mine, but I absolutely LOVE it!! So classy and beautiful.. I think  I may go for this next!



I saw this at MK the other day and it looks gorgeous in real life! I'll be honest and say that this is the bag that made me fall in love with the Hamiltons! I didn't like them on me before haha! Please post pictures if you get it!


----------



## dlmassie

05_sincere said:


> I was finally able to snag this bag can't wait until it arrives


I just saw this bag at Belk in that store for 40% off just so you know if you didn't get a deal (btw it's not listed online for that price if you check for some reason)


----------



## dlmassie

Could someone look at this bag on ebay and tell me if it is real? 

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?index=0&sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=121129257518


----------



## Cherry1

Hi! Looking @ the bag online @ eBay it's real. The black hamilton with gold hardware comes in two types of leather, soft (pictured on eBay) & the saffiano leather (more structured type leather) hope this help


----------



## dlmassie

Cherry1 said:


> Hi! Looking @ the bag online @ eBay it's real. The black hamilton with gold hardware comes in two types of leather, soft (pictured on eBay) & the saffiano leather (more structured type leather) hope this help


Thank you for taking the time to check that for me dear!


----------



## AlannahMae

0MrsHamilton said:


> My Hamilton rock & roll bag



Never seen this Hamilton before. Is it sti in shops? Are those silver studs?


----------



## PugHeaven

dlmassie said:


> Could someone look at this bag on ebay and tell me if it is real?
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?index=0&sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=121129257518


This looks authentic to me, too!


----------



## ifmy

anyone has picture of the saffiano hamilton after wear? I hate slouchy bags


----------



## tazfrk

dlmassie said:


> Could someone look at this bag on ebay and tell me if it is real?
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?index=0&sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=121129257518



Did you win it?


----------



## dlmassie

tazfrk said:


> Did you win it?


 
i didnt even get to bid . i ended up getting a ticket and wasnt sure how much it would be before the auction ended.....thankfully it was only $25 lol so i can still keep my hamilton dreams alive. Planning a trip to the outlets this weekend. I think i want the saffiano leather but want to see it in person to decide.. annnd im crossing my fingers that they have a Rock n Roll Hamilton there


----------



## tazfrk

dlmassie said:


> i didnt even get to bid . i ended up getting a ticket and wasnt sure how much it would be before the auction ended.....thankfully it was only $25 lol so i can still keep my hamilton dreams alive. Planning a trip to the outlets this weekend. I think i want the saffiano leather but want to see it in person to decide.. annnd im crossing my fingers that they have a Rock n Roll Hamilton there



Good luck in your search, we will wait for your pictures!


----------



## Meganooxx

Idk if this is just me or not but has anyone experienced kind of a wave on the front? where the lock is it not longer sits flat it kind of dips in where the magnet is and then goes back out. I dont know if that made any sense but I cannot upload pics to show


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Meganooxx said:


> Idk if this is just me or not but has anyone experienced kind of a wave on the front? where the lock is it not longer sits flat it kind of dips in where the magnet is and then goes back out. I dont know if that made any sense but I cannot upload pics to show



PERFECT SENSE!!! That's how mine is, it kinda caved in right there and it drives me crazy!!!


----------



## iHeartMK

ifmy and Meganooxx: (sorry I don't know how to reply to multiple people using one thread)

Here's my saffiano hamilton after almost 5 months. it looks..the same lol, no sagging at all. But the waves on top of the bag bothers me A LOT, I don't think there's anything that can be done to fix this. But it's all part of the normal wear so I'll just have to deal with it. Hope this helped!


----------



## Cherry1

My black saffiano hamilton tote, it's the same too.


----------



## Glenichka

We are bag twins... love the saffiano leather..


----------



## dlmassie

Gorgeous bag!!



iHeartMK said:


> ifmy and Meganooxx: (sorry I don't know how to reply to multiple people using one thread)
> 
> Here's my saffiano hamilton after almost 5 months. it looks..the same lol, no sagging at all. But the waves on top of the bag bothers me A LOT, I don't think there's anything that can be done to fix this. But it's all part of the normal wear so I'll just have to deal with it. Hope this helped!


----------



## jenniletv

iHeartMK said:


> ifmy and Meganooxx: (sorry I don't know how to reply to multiple people using one thread)
> 
> Here's my saffiano hamilton after almost 5 months. it looks..the same lol, no sagging at all. But the waves on top of the bag bothers me A LOT, I don't think there's anything that can be done to fix this. But it's all part of the normal wear so I'll just have to deal with it. Hope this helped!



Mine does this too.  Drives me crazy, so much so I almost sold it but I would be crazy to do that, lol.  Its sooooo darn pretty!


----------



## jenniletv

Here is my hamilton when I first got it. Grey saffiano.


----------



## Meganooxx

Thank you so much ladies ! glad to know a) that my post made sense haha and b) that it's not just my bag ! It's driving me insane just like you guys mentioned !


----------



## Pursefreak0

I need a Hamilton now!!!


----------



## kkatrina

jenniletv said:


> Here is my hamilton when I first got it. Grey saffiano.


LOVE your saffiano!!! AND the grey. I'm thinking grey saff selma for me


----------



## tazfrk

I love all the grey bags, cant wait to get one, when I get off this stupid ban


----------



## dlmassie

PsyDocJoanne said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> I can usually be found over in the LV forum, but I've picked up a few MK bags over the past year at crazy prices (I have 2 MK outlets within driving distance), including an Orange n/s Hamilton with silver hardware...I'm loving it!
> 
> And I just wanted to let folks know that they do (at least at my outlets) carry the regular version with lock and key...I think I paid around $160 for mine (it was a couple of months ago).


 

tjis is a very old post.. haha but i am hoping to find some of those this weekend! i just dont prefer the ones without the lock and key! thanks for the info girl


----------



## jenniletv

kkatrina said:


> LOVE your saffiano!!! AND the grey. I'm thinking grey saff selma for me




Oooh I would love to get a selma next but I am leaning towards getting one of the jet set large saffiano totes!  They are HOT in person.


----------



## JamieSeattle

I want to buy a mini Hamilton, it's so cute. Dose anyone share some coupon code in retail store?


----------



## teerash

Sorry if this was mentioned but has anyone seen the pomegranate saffiano Hamilton? I saw it at Dillards today and the color is beautiful!


----------



## dlmassie

Finally got my first Hamilton! I absolutely love it! I really wanted the black since I don't have ANY black bags which I'm sure is a sin in some countries hehe.. 
I ended up not getting the saffiano leather since I couldn't find in any in my local department stores and was worried about how heavy it would be. But I did try on the E/W and that was def way to small, I'm not sure that I'm "big" enough for the N/S but hey I love it! Let me kno if any one wants mod pics for a small frame.  

Ps: sorry about the bathroom pic, I'm at the office!


----------



## tazfrk

dlmassie said:


> Finally got my first Hamilton! I absolutely love it! I really wanted the black since I don't have ANY black bags which I'm sure is a sin in some countries hehe..
> I ended up not getting the saffiano leather since I couldn't find in any in my local department stores and was worried about how heavy it would be. But I did try on the E/W and that was def way to small, I'm not sure that I'm "big" enough for the N/S but hey I love it! Let me kno if any one wants mod pics for a small frame.
> 
> Ps: sorry about the bathroom pic, I'm at the office!



Love it  and it looks perfect on your frame, enjoy!


----------



## Pursefreak0

My first Hamilton!!!! Citrus saffino leather & matching wallet!!!!!


----------



## Cherry1

Beautiful! Congrats


----------



## Pursefreak0

Cherry1 said:


> Beautiful! Congrats



Thanks!!! Went in for another selma came out word these both on sale to at the mk boutique


----------



## tazfrk

Pursefreak0 said:


> Thanks!!! Went in for another selma came out word these both on sale to at the mk boutique



Beautiful!


----------



## tazfrk

Pursefreak0 said:


> Thanks!!! Went in for another selma came out word these both on sale to at the mk boutique



Can I ask how much the hamilton was?


----------



## Cherry1

Awesome!


----------



## Cherry1




----------



## Pursefreak0

Cherry1 said:


> View attachment 2237463



Beautiful!!


----------



## Pursefreak0

tazfrk said:


> Can I ask how much the hamilton was?



$250.60 and it was a brand new one they got in the back with all the paper and plastic on it!


----------



## Cherry1

Thanks


----------



## Pursefreak0

Does this look to big for my frame?


----------



## tazfrk

I dont think it does, I like it!


----------



## Pursefreak0

tazfrk said:


> I dont think it does, I like it!



Thanks!! Trying to get use to a bigger size bag love her though


----------



## teerash

Sorry I know I posted about pomegranate already, but on Macy's website they now have pomegranate and iris saffiano Hamilton for all you purple lovers. If I didn't have the original purple I'd snatch one up since they seem to be so popular!

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/michael-michael-kors-handbag-hamilton-saffiano-leather-tote?ID=680185&cm_mmc=GOOGLE_CC_Handbags_Corp_PLA-_-Handbags_Brands_Michael+Kors_PLA_Michael+Kors_Tracking_PLA-_-20930518397_-_-_mkwid_P9S37cFh|d{device}_20930518397%7C-%7CP9S37cFh


----------



## PugHeaven

You look perfect for each other!


----------



## LaterDays13

Hi ladies!  I just bought my first MK bag from the outlet -- Hamilton satchel in turquoise!


----------



## tazfrk

ooohhhh very pretty color, enjoy it!


----------



## Flormtz

Ahhh I love the Hamilton! My husband dragged me out pf the MK store today hehe


----------



## AlannahMae

LaterDays13 said:


> Hi ladies!  I just bought my first MK bag from the outlet -- Hamilton satchel in turquoise!



Gorgeous color! Well done.


----------



## AlannahMae

Pursefreak0 said:


> My first Hamilton!!!! Citrus saffino leather & matching wallet!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2237442



You weren't kidding abt getting a Hamilton pronto, hey? Super cool! Love this color! Great choice. 

What other colors were on sale? Might have to send hubby into an MK store.


----------



## Pursefreak0

AlannahMae said:


> You weren't kidding abt getting a Hamilton pronto, hey? Super cool! Love this color! Great choice.
> 
> What other colors were on sale? Might have to send hubby into an MK store.



Lol a orange regular leather one and a blue saffino leather one


----------



## AlannahMae

I want the neon pink Hamilton!!! Are they still in stores?


----------



## Pursefreak0

AlannahMae said:


> I want the neon pink Hamilton!!! Are they still in stores?



Yes I saw them at dillards, macys and the mk boutique


----------



## PugHeaven

LaterDays13 said:


> Hi ladies!  I just bought my first MK bag from the outlet -- Hamilton satchel in turquoise!




Congrats!  We are bag twins--enjoy!!


----------



## Pursefreak0

Classic black  added my mk charm to!


----------



## Pursefreak0




----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Pursefreak0 said:


> View attachment 2242199
> 
> Classic black  added my mk charm to!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2242200



Cute!!! That was my first MK, my dh bought me because l needed a blk bag. But once l put my stuff in it and my dh saw me he didn't think it fit me... He took me to Macy's and got the neon pink, when he showed it to me I was like you know me too well, I fell in LOVE!!!


----------



## Pursefreak0

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Cute!!! That was my first MK, my dh bought me because l needed a blk bag. But once l put my stuff in it and my dh saw me he didn't think it fit me... He took me to Macy's and got the neon pink, when he showed it to me I was like you know me too well, I fell in LOVE!!!



Thanks I just got her today!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Pursefreak0 said:


> Thanks I just got her today!



You're on a roll girl!!! After a hamilton, 2 Selma's, a wallet, key pouch, large clutch, make up bag, and charm my dh says I better not come home with another bag or slg unless I'm getting a job!!! Lol! I'll live through your purchases!


----------



## Pursefreak0

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> You're on a roll girl!!! After a hamilton, 2 Selma's, a wallet, key pouch, large clutch, make up bag, and charm my dh says I better not come home with another bag or slg unless I'm getting a job!!! Lol! I'll live through your purchases!



I sold  black selma to my mom, sold the yellow Hamilton to my aunt, and wallet to my aunt and I never got a make up bag or large clutch lol I got the green mk small wristlit/wallet on Clarence for $45 and the charm was $19 so my only new purchases are my pink zinnia selma that was 30% off the matching large wallet that was also 30% off the green small wristlit wallet, and black Hamilton


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Pursefreak0 said:


> I sold  black selma to my mom, sold the yellow Hamilton to my aunt, and wallet to my aunt and I never got a make up bag or large clutch lol I got the green mk small wristlit/wallet on Clarence for $45 and the charm was $19 so my only new purchases are my pink zinnia selma that was 30% off the matching large wallet that was also 30% off the green small wristlit wallet, and black Hamilton



Oh... Well you're still on a roll!!! I was loving the citrus hamilton and wallet. My large clutch is citrus. Such a yummy color!!!


----------



## Pursefreak0

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Oh... Well you're still on a roll!!! I was loving the citrus hamilton and wallet. My large clutch is citrus. Such a yummy color!!!


Lol well the citrus Hamilton I think it was the saffino leather on me it seemed giant! The regular leather is more squishy and doesn't seem as big because it slouches...I love the saffino leather on the Selma's just not on Hamilton for me


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Pursefreak0 said:


> Lol well the citrus Hamilton I think it was the saffino leather on me it seemed giant! The regular leather is more squishy and doesn't seem as big because it slouches...I love the saffino leather on the Selma's just not on Hamilton for me



Oh I see, here we're def opposites. I couldn't stand the slouch. I like slouchy leather at times, but the way the Hamilton is made reminds me if my gm alma, like it shld be structured! Idk. I don't think I'll ever buy an MK item in reg leather... I'm sold on the durability of the saffiano!!!


----------



## Pursefreak0

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Oh I see, here we're def opposites. I couldn't stand the slouch. I like slouchy leather at times, but the way the Hamilton is made reminds me if my gm alma, like it shld be structured! Idk. I don't think I'll ever buy an MK item in reg leather... I'm sold on the durability of the saffiano!!!



Oh I love love the buttery soft leather on my hammy!  I love the saffino to but only certain bags.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

mbk318 said:


>



Love this one! 

The gray with silver hw looks awesome!


----------



## XCruiseMe

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Love this one!
> 
> The gray with silver hw looks awesome!




Now I have to add that to my list of bags to buy.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

XCruiseMe said:


> Now I have to add that to my list of bags to buy.



Me too!


----------



## LVforMe

My very first MK arrived. A Hamilton! East west, silver hardware, luggage.  So happy.  Ordered from Belk and got it for $238.  It came wrapped so well.  Only thing, it is missing the dustcover. Do all MK bags have them?


----------



## tazfrk

LVforMe said:


> My very first MK arrived. A Hamilton! East west, silver hardware, luggage.  So happy.  Ordered from Belk and got it for $238.  It came wrapped so well.  Only thing, it is missing the dustcover. Do all MK bags have them?



Hamiltons should have one, some of the e/w totes dont.


----------



## SoFloGirl

I wish I hadn't fallen out of love with the Hamilton, so gorgeous...I love all your bags.
*sigh* The more I saw one in person, the less I wanted one, lol


----------



## LVOEbear

LVforMe said:


> My very first MK arrived. A Hamilton! East west, silver hardware, luggage.  So happy.  Ordered from Belk and got it for $238.  It came wrapped so well.  Only thing, it is missing the dustcover. Do all MK bags have them?



Is the luggage color on sale at most places??


----------



## purseonal obsession

Got my very first hamilton in luggage color with gold hardware!  at first I was hesistant with the size as Im used to big bags. But when I came home and fit all my stuff turned out its just the perfect size! Im so inlove with it! Def not my last hamilton


----------



## purseonal obsession

bagluv101 said:


> @ first I was a tad hesitant on the color but it is beautiful.  It's bright and fun but not over the top.  The bag is very light and with 2 ways to carry it (short strap and longer shoulder) its great. My first MK is a Grayson and I love it as well but sometimes get tired of the short straps being too small to go on your shoulder.
> Happy shopping ladies!
> 
> I love it too thanks



This is so gorgeous!!! What color is it and is it gold hardware?


----------



## tazfrk

beichubs said:


> View attachment 2251400
> 
> 
> Got my very first hamilton in luggage color with gold hardware!  at first I was hesistant with the size as Im used to big bags. But when I came home and fit all my stuff turned out its just the perfect size! Im so inlove with it! Def not my last hamilton



Very, very nice, enjoy!


----------



## purseonal obsession

tazfrk said:


> Very, very nice, enjoy!



Thanks!


----------



## LVOEbear

My first Hamilton  luggage with silver hardware


----------



## kkatrina

Question for everyone with Hamiltons with soft leather please. I wish I would have gotten a saffiano leather one, but too late, I bought a soft leather and having lots of trouble with it that I never wear it :s 

Could everyone please share how you care for your bags? I find that if I don't hang the bag or put stuffing in it and just leave it sitting, it gets slouchy and creases/has wrinkles where it sits. I want the bag perfect, like I just bought it. I baby all my bags, so how do you suggest I store it when I'm not wearing for the day? Right now, I have it hanging off a hook, but it's kind of annoying that I can't just sit it down. Suggestions? TIA!!


----------



## tazfrk

I dont have a soft hamilton but I know with alot of my other soft bags I do stuff them with a small pillow or paper or something. The Gucci you see in my signature picture I hang in my closet so it doesnt get wrinkled. It is frustrating sometimes.


----------



## kkatrina

tazfrk said:


> I dont have a soft hamilton but I know with alot of my other soft bags I do stuff them with a small pillow or paper or something. The Gucci you see in my signature picture I hang in my closet so it doesnt get wrinkled. It is frustrating sometimes.



THANK YOU!! I was actually wanting to get your exact same bag in the hot pink! As soon as I saw it, I fell in love....Now I know not to. I don't ever want to make the same mistake again, I can't stand that. I would rather buy another bag than have to care so much for a bag that way. Saffiano's I can just let it sit without any work or effort, that I love  and LVs, they just sit however they don't wrinkle. Every time I use a bag, I have to rip all the stuffing paper out, how annoying (and not exactly hygienic as paper has dust build-up over time). Btw, LOVE your Gucci!!


----------



## mkpurselover

I have 4 Hamiltons, all soft leather.  Personally, I am not fond of the saffiano, I love the feel of the soft.  Anyway, I do keep them stuffed when not in use, but they get slouchy anyway, I don't mind.  My Hamilton family,  Iris, Cadet, Zinnia, and Quilted Red!


----------



## Pursefreak0

Anyone know where u can get other colors in the regular leather other then black, white and cognac? Those are the only ones I've seen at dillards, macys and my boutique saffino leather in selma is awesome but not in Hamilton for me!


----------



## tazfrk

kkatrina said:


> THANK YOU!! I was actually wanting to get your exact same bag in the hot pink! As soon as I saw it, I fell in love....Now I know not to. I don't ever want to make the same mistake again, I can't stand that. I would rather buy another bag than have to care so much for a bag that way. Saffiano's I can just let it sit without any work or effort, that I love  and LVs, they just sit however they don't wrinkle. Every time I use a bag, I have to rip all the stuffing paper out, how annoying (and not exactly hygienic as paper has dust build-up over time). Btw, LOVE your Gucci!!



Thank you, I know the Gucci is alot of work but I adore this bag


----------



## mkpurselover

Pursefreak0 said:


> Anyone know where u can get other colors in the regular leather other then black, white and cognac? Those are the only ones I've seen at dillards, macys and my boutique saffino leather in selma is awesome but not in Hamilton for me!


To be honest, I got almost all my MKs from Ebay.  You can sort for just what you are looking for, and get a reasonably good deal.  I did just buy my Iris Hamilton from my MK outlet, cause it was soft & lovely, & it is so new it's not on Ebay yet.  I am obsessed with silver hardware, and when MK isn't doing that this year, I find what I want from past seasons.  Anyway, many colored hammies out there, not all in saffiano.


----------



## Pursefreak0

mkpurselover said:


> To be honest, I got almost all my MKs from Ebay.  You can sort for just what you are looking for, and get a reasonably good deal.  I did just buy my Iris Hamilton from my MK outlet, cause it was soft & lovely, & it is so new it's not on Ebay yet.  I am obsessed with silver hardware, and when MK isn't doing that this year, I find what I want from past seasons.  Anyway, many colored hammies out there, not all in saffiano.



Thanks! & my mk boutique has Lots of new this season bags with silver HW


----------



## peggyplaw

Pursefreak0 said:


> View attachment 2242253



Love your purse with the cute charm! Lovely combination


----------



## vwsecret

My first day out with my neon pink, perforated Hamilton!  I totally LOVE this bag.
It has just moved up in the ranks of all my Hamilton's to first place.  I had been waiting for any of my local department stores to receive this bag, I waited and waited, I really wanted to see it in person before I made my purchase. Over the past 2 weeks I noticed that even the on-line stores had sold out of the neon pink, so I called the closest MK store and they had just one left, I jumped on it and I am so happy I did.  If anyone is on the fence about getting this bag Don't be, she is a beauty.  I really like the fact that the inside pouch snaps on and off. Happy dance!


----------



## lala76

vwsecret said:


> My first day out with my neon pink, perforated Hamilton!  I totally LOVE this bag.
> It has just moved up in the ranks of all my Hamilton's to first place.  I had been waiting for any of my local department stores to receive this bag, I waited and waited, I really wanted to see it in person before I made my purchase. Over the past 2 weeks I noticed that even the on-line stores had sold out of the neon pink, so I called the closest MK store and they had just one left, I jumped on it and I am so happy I did.  If anyone is on the fence about getting this bag Don't be, she is a beauty.  I really like the fact that the inside pouch snaps on and off. Happy dance!


 
absolutely gorgeous!! I didn't realize the perforated Hamiltons had a removeable pouch inside! Hmmm.....this may be next on my wish list!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

beautiful congrats!!!


----------



## tazfrk

I finally have a colorblock hamilton, woohooo


----------



## AlannahMae

tazfrk said:


> I finally have a colorblock hamilton, woohooo



I thought ur on a ban till October?


----------



## tazfrk

AlannahMae said:


> I thought ur on a ban till October?



My husband bought it for me as a surprise for my birthday, he said he wasnt on a ban just I am, lol, so yes I still cant buy any bags until NOV 1


----------



## AlannahMae

tazfrk said:


> My husband bought it for me as a surprise for my birthday, he said he wasnt on a ban just I am, lol, so yes I still cant buy any bags until NOV 1



That is so sweet!!!! Lucky you! And great choice too.


----------



## MDT

vwsecret said:


> My first day out with my neon pink, perforated Hamilton!  I totally LOVE this bag.
> It has just moved up in the ranks of all my Hamilton's to first place.  I had been waiting for any of my local department stores to receive this bag, I waited and waited, I really wanted to see it in person before I made my purchase. Over the past 2 weeks I noticed that even the on-line stores had sold out of the neon pink, so I called the closest MK store and they had just one left, I jumped on it and I am so happy I did.  If anyone is on the fence about getting this bag Don't be, she is a beauty.  I really like the fact that the inside pouch snaps on and off. Happy dance!



This is such a beautiful bag!


----------



## kkatrina

mkpurselover said:


> I have 4 Hamiltons, all soft leather.  Personally, I am not fond of the saffiano, I love the feel of the soft.  Anyway, I do keep them stuffed when not in use, but they get slouchy anyway, I don't mind.  My Hamilton family,  Iris, Cadet, Zinnia, and Quilted Red!



Thank you! I think I learned personally to get all saffiano for more structured bags  Glad to know that you're loving your soft leather though!! By slouchy, do you mean wrinkles at where it slouches too? 
And I think I mentioned somewhere else that I love your colors of all your hamiltons!!! 



tazfrk said:


> Thank you, I know the Gucci is alot of work but I adore this bag



Oh, definitely worth it though!! You paid lots of $$$ for it!


----------



## tazfrk

AlannahMae said:


> That is so sweet!!!! Lucky you! And great choice too.



He is a keeper


----------



## AlannahMae

tazfrk said:


> He is a keeper



Definitely! Hope you had a great birthday! Happy birthday!


----------



## tazfrk

Thank you !


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Pretty bag tazfrk!!!


----------



## tazfrk

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Pretty bag tazfrk!!!



Thank you! I love her....


----------



## myserendipity

Woohoo, totally in the 'MK hamilton' club!!! I just bought the N/S Hamilton in luggage GHW and I am SOOO in love! I will use this bag for my short holiday to Toronto and Niagara Falls this weekend, will posting the pictures soon


----------



## tazfrk

myserendipity said:


> Woohoo, totally in the 'MK hamilton' club!!! I just bought the N/S Hamilton in luggage GHW and I am SOOO in love! I will use this bag for my short holiday to Toronto and Niagara Falls this weekend, will posting the pictures soon



Congrats, welcome to the club, cant wait to see modeling pics


----------



## mkpurselover

kkatrina said:


> Thank you! I think I learned personally to get all saffiano for more structured bags  Glad to know that you're loving your soft leather though!! By slouchy, do you mean wrinkles at where it slouches too?
> And I think I mentioned somewhere else that I love your colors of all your hamiltons!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, definitely worth it though!! You paid lots of $$$ for it!


Yes, they wrinkle too - that I don't like so much.  My issue with the saffiano is that it doesn't look like leather to me; I have had the misfortune to see fake saffiano, and it doesn't look much different than the real thing.  That said, I really do like the Selma's in saffiano.


----------



## mkpurselover

Oh, I have not shared my new pomegranate hammie pic on this thread. I was so excited to find it with SHW!


----------



## MDT

mkpurselover said:


> Oh, I have not shared my new pomegranate hammie pic on this thread. I was so excited to find it with SHW!



Love pomegranate! I'm so happy to see MK do more SHW.


----------



## Rose71

I am infected. Look at my new Hamilton satchel e/w black studded brass. I love it, it´s me. And the price was so fantastic that I could not go home without this bag. Before 360, now 150. I am so happy and I think that is not the last MK Bag that I bought.


----------



## Rose71

vwsecret said:


> My first day out with my neon pink, perforated Hamilton!  I totally LOVE this bag.
> It has just moved up in the ranks of all my Hamilton's to first place.  I had been waiting for any of my local department stores to receive this bag, I waited and waited, I really wanted to see it in person before I made my purchase. Over the past 2 weeks I noticed that even the on-line stores had sold out of the neon pink, so I called the closest MK store and they had just one left, I jumped on it and I am so happy I did.  If anyone is on the fence about getting this bag Don't be, she is a beauty.  I really like the fact that the inside pouch snaps on and off. Happy dance!


Wow...what a fantastic colourI love pink, congrats


----------



## Rose71

iHeartMK said:


> But the waves on top of the bag bothers me A LOT, I don't think there's anything that can be done to fix this. But it's all part of the normal wear so I'll just have to deal with it. Hope this helped!


which waves do you mean?:shame: I don´t know...Your Bag looks fantastic


----------



## Rose71

bagghista said:


> Rockin' my MK Hamilton Studded Satchel. &#128077;&#128092;
> View attachment 2214495


Yeahwe are Bag sisters


----------



## Rose71

emmss said:


> I just got my first Red Hamilton and i just LOVE it!!!&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2217158


Is the colour in the pic well? Or is the Bag in nature darker? Thx


----------



## blinglips

So after much thoughts and debate...I bought smaller size hamilton in vanilla shows in the pic.  originally I wasn't sure since I never really had ivory shade bags. I mean I can barely keep up with wearing my white shorts much less caring for a white bag?? LOL anyway I bought it because of the material. PVC. I read reviews that ti's easy to clean up and care for. does anyone have this type of bag??? what's your experience with care for the bag?? appreciate any advice/tips!!


----------



## blinglips

mkpurselover said:


> I have 4 Hamiltons, all soft leather.  Personally, I am not fond of the saffiano, I love the feel of the soft.  Anyway, I do keep them stuffed when not in use, but they get slouchy anyway, I don't mind.  My Hamilton family,  Iris, Cadet, Zinnia, and Quilted Red!


_LOVE your collection!!!  especially I love the one on the top right side..love the royal blue/navy color!!_


----------



## mkpurselover

blinglips said:


> _LOVE your collection!!!  especially I love the one on the top right side..love the royal blue/navy color!!_


Thank you.  That one is the Cadet blue color.  I see that color is all gone from the stores now, but maybe it will be back next year.


----------



## tazfrk

blinglips said:


> So after much thoughts and debate...I bought smaller size hamilton in vanilla shows in the pic.  originally I wasn't sure since I never really had ivory shade bags. I mean I can barely keep up with wearing my white shorts much less caring for a white bag?? LOL anyway I bought it because of the material. PVC. I read reviews that ti's easy to clean up and care for. does anyone have this type of bag??? what's your experience with care for the bag?? appreciate any advice/tips!!



Never had to clean my light colored one because it just hasnt gotten dirty, this material is strong.


----------



## blinglips

tazfrk said:


> Never had to clean my light colored one because it just hasnt gotten dirty, this material is strong.


thank you!  I am relieved to know that now lol


----------



## Pursefreak0

Scored this baby from TjmAx $198!!!!!! She's soooo pretty and the leather is TDF


----------



## mkpurselover

Pursefreak0 said:


> Scored this baby from TjmAx $198!!!!!! She's soooo pretty and the leather is TDF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2274306


Lovely Hammie with SHW, my fav!


----------



## Murphy47

She's a beauty!


----------



## jelita78

Pursefreak0 said:


> Does this look to big for my frame?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2237724
> View attachment 2237725



U look fabulous!! Really inspired me to get one. 
May i know how tall you are? 
Thanks


----------



## Pursefreak0

jelita78 said:


> U look fabulous!! Really inspired me to get one.
> May i know how tall you are?
> Thanks



Thanks u! And I am 5ft 7in. I actually didn't keep the yellow on the saffino leather I prefer the softer leathers in Hamilton for me have the black With GH and tan with silver HW  love hamie


----------



## kkatrina

mkpurselover said:


> Yes, they wrinkle too - that I don't like so much.  My issue with the saffiano is that it doesn't look like leather to me; I have had the misfortune to see fake saffiano, and it doesn't look much different than the real thing.  That said, I really do like the Selma's in saffiano.



I haven't worn my bag since. It's stuffed and stored away. Why ruin a bag when it can just sit and look pretty? Or you can say why buy a bag when you don't use it  Btw, do you spray your soft hammies? I sprayed mine (optic white) and the dust sticks SO well to it, I regret spraying it at all.



mkpurselover said:


> Oh, I have not shared my new pomegranate hammie pic on this thread. I was so excited to find it with SHW!



Love the pomogranate! 



mkpurselover said:


> Thank you.  That one is the Cadet blue color.  I see that color is all gone from the stores now, but maybe it will be back next year.



I'm hoping the cadet in selma comes back next year


----------



## fieldsinspring

Hamilton saffiano dark slate/black colorblock. Just got in the mail. What do you guys think??


----------



## Cherry1

Beautiful bag! Love the color block of black/gray! Congrats


----------



## fieldsinspring

Thank you!! I really loved it online and hasn't seen it irl, so I ordered it on the sale.




Cherry1 said:


> Beautiful bag! Love the color block of black/gray! Congrats


----------



## kkatrina

fieldsinspring said:


> Thank you!! I really loved it online and hasn't seen it irl, so I ordered it on the sale.


What sale? Please share!


----------



## tazfrk

Super nice, love the black/grey combo.


----------



## fieldsinspring

I got it on the Macy's sale last week... 20% off 




kkatrina said:


> What sale? Please share!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Thank you. I love it but my teenage girls with very different taste from one another both don't care too much for it... Just need to be assured I'm not the only one!  





tazfrk said:


> Super nice, love the black/grey combo.


----------



## Loomy427

fieldsinspring said:


> Hamilton saffiano dark slate/black colorblock. Just got in the mail. What do you guys think??
> View attachment 2278007
> View attachment 2278010


That bag is gorgeous! Saw it at macys the other day. The pictures don't do it justice it's so much more beautiful in real life. Congrats!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

fieldsinspring said:


> Hamilton saffiano dark slate/black colorblock. Just got in the mail. What do you guys think??
> View attachment 2278007
> View attachment 2278010


I love it!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I'm upset mine is becoming slouchy


----------



## Cherry1

Is this the saffiano leather?


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

^Yes... That's why I'm surprised its structure isn't staying!!!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Thank you! 




Loomy427 said:


> That bag is gorgeous! Saw it at macys the other day. The pictures don't do it justice it's so much more beautiful in real life. Congrats!


 


*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> I love it!!


----------



## tazfrk

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> ^Yes... That's why I'm surprised its structure isn't staying!!!



This shouldnt happen at all, I would see if you could exchange it, mine are really stiff.


----------



## PugHeaven

fieldsinspring said:


> Hamilton saffiano dark slate/black colorblock. Just got in the mail. What do you guys think??
> View attachment 2278007
> View attachment 2278010


I think I'm jealous!  Totally gorgeous!!!


----------



## PugHeaven

Pursefreak0 said:


> Scored this baby from TjmAx $198!!!!!! She's soooo pretty and the leather is TDF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2274306


What a lucky find.  Enjoy!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

tazfrk said:


> This shouldnt happen at all, I would see if you could exchange it, mine are really stiff.



Thank you, I'm gonna check!!!


----------



## Cherry1

@ NLVOEWITHLV Wow! I owned 2 of the Saffiano hamilton totes & mine are still structured...no sagging


----------



## Cherry1

Oops "own"


----------



## iHeartMK

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2279967
> 
> I'm upset mine is becoming slouchy


wow, I'm really surprised that saffiano leather could slouch this much. I actually kind of like it! Do you carry a lot of heavy weighted items in there?


----------



## SeeOurtney

Does anyone have pics of a perforated (hot pink, or any other colour  ) Hamilton after its been used a while?im curious about the slouch factor...


----------



## tyrapeeps

Hi, I love everyone's Hamilton purses here especially the ones in Turquoise!  I just want to share some MK bags I recently got for my birthday. FInally after drooling over the bags here, I have some too be shared. Keep posting you guys!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

iHeartMK said:


> wow, I'm really surprised that saffiano leather could slouch this much. I actually kind of like it! Do you carry a lot of heavy weighted items in there?



I'm pretty upset about it... I kinda want to return it. It's really turned me off to MK... I'm going back to my first love tomorrow LV. I will be purchasing a Trevi, NF GM, Speedy B 35, and a few slgs!!!


----------



## Luba87

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I'm pretty upset about it... I kinda want to return it. It's really turned me off to MK... I'm going back to my first love tomorrow LV. I will be purchasing a Trevi, NF GM, Speedy B 35, and a few slgs!!!


Too bad about the slouching  I loved that purse on you... Kinda turns me off Saffiano Hamiltons too.

Have fun at LV


----------



## AlannahMae

tyrapeeps said:


> Hi, I love everyone's Hamilton purses here especially the ones in Turquoise!  I just want to share some MK bags I recently got for my birthday. FInally after drooling over the bags here, I have some too be shared. Keep posting you guys!



Happy birthday! Love ur turquoise
MKs! U even hv three of the same kind. Awesome! Enjoy ur new babies.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Luba87 said:


> Too bad about the slouching  I loved that purse on you... Kinda turns me off Saffiano Hamiltons too.
> 
> Have fun at LV



Thank you!!! Did you see my reveal!!!


----------



## Chellipuff

I just received my very first MK purse purchase today!! The Rock n Roll e/w Hamilton and I couldn't be happier! I originally wanted a n/s studded Hamilton but as far as I can see they either don't come in black or at least I couldn't find one. When I saw another forum member with the Rock n Roll i knew this was the purse for me. I also went to the MK outlets today to try and find a matching wallet but no luck, so i swung by the Marshalls near my house and ended up buying a Hamilton Continental zip (I think?) in black with silver hardware on sale for $59.99. it was hard trying to find something that matched the gunmetal finish of the bag but I think everything "goes" nicely


----------



## Princessze

It's hard to decide among jet set tote or hamilton.. I just went to nearby outlet and had try on hamilton.. Love it in luggage color with g/hw... Black with g/hw looks so classic, but not suit me.. Malaysia outlet only have hamilton with leather, they don't hv saffiano leather..  Is hamilton no longer with saffiano leather? Ladies here prefer leather or saffiano?


----------



## KSuzuki

Chellipuff said:


> I just received my very first MK purse purchase today!! The Rock n Roll e/w Hamilton and I couldn't be happier! I originally wanted a n/s studded Hamilton but as far as I can see they either don't come in black or at least I couldn't find one. When I saw another forum member with the Rock n Roll i knew this was the purse for me. I also went to the MK outlets today to try and find a matching wallet but no luck, so i swung by the Marshalls near my house and ended up buying a Hamilton Continental zip (I think?) in black with silver hardware on sale for $59.99. it was hard trying to find something that matched the gunmetal finish of the bag but I think everything "goes" nicely



LOVE this!! I haven't seen this one yet but it's gorgeous!! Congrats!!


----------



## tazfrk

I agree totally love that bag and the wallet looks good with it, wish I could find that wallet here for that price , I need that exact one.


----------



## tazfrk

Chellipuff said:


> I just received my very first MK purse purchase today!! The Rock n Roll e/w Hamilton and I couldn't be happier! I originally wanted a n/s studded Hamilton but as far as I can see they either don't come in black or at least I couldn't find one. When I saw another forum member with the Rock n Roll i knew this was the purse for me. I also went to the MK outlets today to try and find a matching wallet but no luck, so i swung by the Marshalls near my house and ended up buying a Hamilton Continental zip (I think?) in black with silver hardware on sale for $59.99. it was hard trying to find something that matched the gunmetal finish of the bag but I think everything "goes" nicely



Where did you find this bag to purchase, I dont see it anywhere not even on ebay.


----------



## PugHeaven

Chellipuff said:


> I just received my very first MK purse purchase today!! The Rock n Roll e/w Hamilton and I couldn't be happier! I originally wanted a n/s studded Hamilton but as far as I can see they either don't come in black or at least I couldn't find one. When I saw another forum member with the Rock n Roll i knew this was the purse for me. I also went to the MK outlets today to try and find a matching wallet but no luck, so i swung by the Marshalls near my house and ended up buying a Hamilton Continental zip (I think?) in black with silver hardware on sale for $59.99. it was hard trying to find something that matched the gunmetal finish of the bag but I think everything "goes" nicely


What a great set--congrats!  I actually came across a black N/S Rock 'n Roll several months ago at a local TJMaxx.  Couldn't believe my eyes but, unfortunately, I'm just not cool enough for that bag!  I think you'll enjoy this size; the larger Hamiltons seem to have a lot of issues.  Wear it in good health!


----------



## Chellipuff

KSuzuki said:


> LOVE this!! I haven't seen this one yet but it's gorgeous!! Congrats!!


Thanks! I believe it's a limited edition within the past year but I'm not %100 I just know its not available on the website :/


----------



## Chellipuff

tazfrk said:


> I agree totally love that bag and the wallet looks good with it, wish I could find that wallet here for that price , I need that exact one.


I was surprised to find it so cheap because this version is available on the website but with gold hardware for full price. They had about 5 black/silver ones left and one white/silver at my Marshall's.


----------



## Chellipuff

tazfrk said:


> Where did you find this bag to purchase, I dont see it anywhere not even on ebay.


I found it on eBay actually, the only other ones I've come across are the outlet version with the plaque and a red n/s in the style I have. I searched "Michael Kors Stud" sometimes that brings up more listings when you aren't so specific.


----------



## Chellipuff

PugHeaven said:


> What a great set--congrats!  I actually came across a black N/S Rock 'n Roll several months ago at a local TJMaxx.  Couldn't believe my eyes but, unfortunately, I'm just not cool enough for that bag!  I think you'll enjoy this size; the larger Hamiltons seem to have a lot of issues.  Wear it in good health!


Wow a Hamilton at TJmaxx!? I've read a few other posts about members finding Hamiltons at Marshalls or TJmaxx but I'm not so lucky :/ I originally wanted a n/s but I tried it on at Macy's and it was too big for me, I have a toddler to tote around so I needed something a little smaller.


----------



## bella601

tyrapeeps said:


> Hi, I love everyone's Hamilton purses here especially the ones in Turquoise!  I just want to share some MK bags I recently got for my birthday. FInally after drooling over the bags here, I have some too be shared. Keep posting you guys!



Gorgeous haul


----------



## bagcrazysteph

Hi ladies, new to the forum. Just purchased my first MK bag, waiting for it to arrive! I am so excited  I got the large hamilton in luggage!! So pumped for this beautiful bag to be in my arms


----------



## purseonal obsession

bagcrazysteph said:


> Hi ladies, new to the forum. Just purchased my first MK bag, waiting for it to arrive! I am so excited  I got the large hamilton in luggage!! So pumped for this beautiful bag to be in my arms



Great choice!


----------



## LoverofLabels

bagcrazysteph said:


> Hi ladies, new to the forum. Just purchased my first MK bag, waiting for it to arrive! I am so excited  I got the large hamilton in luggage!! So pumped for this beautiful bag to be in my arms


Congrats!


----------



## linger_20

my very first (and def NOT my last) MK handbag.
hamilton tote saffiano leather in turquoise! i just love the richness of the shade! love it sooo much!


----------



## teerash

linger_20 said:


> my very first (and def NOT my last) MK handbag.
> hamilton tote saffiano leather in turquoise! i just love the richness of the shade! love it sooo much!
> 
> View attachment 2298403



Beautiful color!


----------



## tazfrk

So very pretty!


----------



## bagcrazysteph

Love the colour!


----------



## Meganooxx

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2279967
> 
> I'm upset mine is becoming slouchy


is it saffiano leather?!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Meganooxx said:


> is it saffiano leather?!



Yes it is...


----------



## fieldsinspring

Just scored a large saffiano mandarin for $200 at Macy's. I'll post pics when it comes!


----------



## maisiebelle

I'm getting a Hamilton on Friday!  I am really excited!  I can't decide if I want gold or silver hardware. How do you decide?


----------



## Oleic

my 1st MK hamilton and definitely not the last  Im so inlove


----------



## Oleic

Can I join the club? I just got my 1st MK Hamilton (w/ Pyramid studs) And im so inlove with it, its fun and really beautiful,  next time i'll get neutral shades too


----------



## Oleic

cannyivah20 said:


> whats your favorite  color?


 mk pink woven


----------



## Oleic

twochubbycheeks said:


> if Hamilton Woven  goes on sale.. it will be mine!


 You might like this


----------



## Oleic

just curious, is this a legit MK Store? pls help, thanks  http://www.mk2013new.com/index.php


----------



## twochubbycheeks

Oleic said:


> You might like this



OMG thats cute... Is that yours?


----------



## msmsytique

Oleic said:


> just curious, is this a legit MK Store? pls help, thanks  http://www.mk2013new.com/index.php


 

No,   www.Michaelkors.com is the only legit site


----------



## Oleic

twochubbycheeks said:


> OMG thats cute... Is that yours?



hi, yeah, its so cute  No  not mine, but i'm planning to get that one too, i have this MK Hamilton studded one, also in Pink  I hope i  was able to attach a picture down below


----------



## Oleic

msmsytique said:


> No,   www.Michaelkors.com is the only legit site


Thank you


----------



## KSuzuki

Ch


----------



## Meganooxx

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Yes it is...


have you tried to return it? I know i got a year warranty on mine when i got it from the store


----------



## Oleic

msmsytique said:


> No,   www.Michaelkors.com is the only legit site


Thanks sis


----------



## mrsMP

Patiently waiting for this....


----------



## iHeartMK

oooh is the 'medium' size coming back? I hope it does! When i first saw this on dillards.com about 2 years ago or so (?), I thought it was fake because I've never seen a Hamilton with a detachable shoulder/crossbody strap; but now, I've come to really appreciate the optional strap so I hope it comes back! it's looks noticeably smaller than the large version, so I think this size would be better for me - I'm having 2nd thoughts about keeping my large Hammy. Does anybody have this medium version??


----------



## caleighrose

So excited! Just got my bag yesterday! I've been wanting it FOREVER and its finally mine! Not a great picture, but I was just too impatient to wait to get my good camera lol.

http://oi42.tinypic.com/2pp0ra1.jpg


----------



## mrsMP

iHeartMK said:


> oooh is the 'medium' size coming back? I hope it does! When i first saw this on dillards.com about 2 years ago or so (?), I thought it was fake because I've never seen a Hamilton with a detachable shoulder/crossbody strap; but now, I've come to really appreciate the optional strap so I hope it comes back! it's looks noticeably smaller than the large version, so I think this size would be better for me - I'm having 2nd thoughts about keeping my large Hammy. Does anybody have this medium version??



I will be getting mine by the end of the week.. Im in the US and i ordered it online from a European store.. Saw Una Healy's pic carrying this bag (in Tangerine) and couldnt stop thinking about it 

I specifically didnt want the shoulder strap that's why I got this instead of the regular one with both the top handle and shoulder strap.. I'll share when I get it 

But anyway, here's the pic I was talking about


----------



## Lisa2007

My Spring/Summer Hamiltons


----------



## amy1677

Lisa2007 said:


> View attachment 2315560
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Spring/Summer Hamiltons



Wow, love all the colors!


----------



## Lisa2007

amy1677 said:


> Wow, love all the colors!


Thanks... I am now planning shades of Fall....


----------



## amy1677

Did anyone find PVC mono Hamilton heavy? I used it for a week and I only put wallet, iphone and a travel sized lotion but my arm hurts every time I carry it.


----------



## iHeartMK

mrsMP said:


> I will be getting mine by the end of the week.. Im in the US and i ordered it online from a European store.. Saw Una Healy's pic carrying this bag (in Tangerine) and couldnt stop thinking about it
> 
> I specifically didnt want the shoulder strap that's why I got this instead of the regular one with both the top handle and shoulder strap.. I'll share when I get it
> 
> But anyway, here's the pic I was talking about
> 
> View attachment 2311331



It's adorable!! May I have the website that you ordered it from? Also, is it a reliable source? I just sold my large saffiano Hamilton Tote so I'm looking for a new bag to purchase  TIA!!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

caleighrose said:


> So excited! Just got my bag yesterday! I've been wanting it FOREVER and its finally mine! Not a great picture, but I was just too impatient to wait to get my good camera lol.
> 
> http://oi42.tinypic.com/2pp0ra1.jpg


pretty


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

mrsMP said:


> View attachment 2310891
> 
> 
> Patiently waiting for this....


WOW I want this also. I love that it doesn't have a strap. Do you know when it comes out?


----------



## mrsMP

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> WOW I want this also. I love that it doesn't have a strap. Do you know when it comes out?



Got it from a Forzieri.com.. I believe they're based in Italy.. Hth


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

mrsMP said:


> Got it from a Forzieri.com.. I believe they're based in Italy.. Hth



Thanks  
I so want it and it's saffiano


----------



## iHeartMK

mrsMP said:


> Got it from a Forzieri.com.. I believe they're based in Italy.. Hth


ok thanks, that's the same site that i spotted it at after I asked you about it.  

@*spoiledroyalty, the handbag comes with a REMOVABLE strap!  which is even more awesome!


----------



## ashleyvb

My first Hamilton!!


----------



## phame

Just received the MK hamilton mandarin bag for my wife. I tried purchasing from the MK store but did not have this color, so I turned to amazon. I just want to be sure it is authentic before I wrap and give it to her for her birthday or send it back for a refund. I did pay full retail price of $350 but I'm a guy and have no idea what to look for. If pic would help I'll take and post. Thanks for your help.


----------



## phame

Here are some pics. If others are needed please let me know. Thanks for you help !


----------



## Cherry1

It's Authentic


----------



## phame

Cherry1 said:


> It's Authentic


Thanks !


----------



## Cherry1

I have 2 Saffiano Hamilton totes in Black & Tangerine.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

phame said:


> Here are some pics. If others are needed please let me know. Thanks for you help !


 
Nice present for your wife.


----------



## TaterTots

The Tangerine is GORGEOUS!!!  congrats to your wife!!!


----------



## juls12

Here's my first and only MK. Outlet Hamilton in pearl grey with rose gold hardware. I got it at the Parndorf Outlet in Austria near Vienna. I also got a rose gold key chain because I wanted something to hang on my purse


----------



## juls12

Hm...I didn't upload both pictures. Here's the purse.


----------



## TaterTots

juls12 said:


> Here's my first and only MK. Outlet Hamilton in pearl grey with rose gold hardware. I got it at the Parndorf Outlet in Austria near Vienna. I also got a rose gold key chain because I wanted something to hang on my purse



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## teerash

juls12 said:


> Hm...I didn't upload both pictures. Here's the purse.



Twins! Don't you love it?! I might have to switch back into mine after seeing your pics...


----------



## purpleaddict

Hi Ladies! Been a while since my last post, but I thought it's about time I post my latest MK collection (Hamilton version). As you can tell, I'm super addicted to Black, Purple & White/Vanilla with silver/gunmetal hardware. 


Black Saffiano N/S Hamilton with silver hardware
Purple Saffiano N/S Hamilton with silver hardware
Black Rock n Roll N/S Hamilton with gunmetal hardware
Black Rock n Roll E/W Hamilton with gunmetal hardware
Vanilla Rock n Roll E/W Hamilton with silver hardware
Purple Saffiano E/W Hamilton with silver hardware
Black/White Saffiano E/W Hamilton with silver hardware

I'm in LOVE ^__^v


----------



## phame

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Nice present for your wife.


Thanks ! I was a tough choice. So many to choose from.


----------



## phame

TaterTots said:


> The Tangerine is GORGEOUS!!!  congrats to your wife!!!


Thanks. I was stuck on this color. Looks even better in person.


----------



## juls12

TaterTots said:


> Gorgeous!!!



Thank you


----------



## juls12

teerash said:


> Twins! Don't you love it?! I might have to switch back into mine after seeing your pics...



Do that! I switch my bags all the time. I like that it's different from all the bags I have. But I think this is going to be my main purse for winter. It'll look great against my coat and all the rain and snow won't harm the leather.


----------



## TaterTots

purpleaddict said:


> Hi Ladies! Been a while since my last post, but I thought it's about time I post my latest MK collection (Hamilton version). As you can tell, I'm super addicted to Black, Purple & White/Vanilla with silver/gunmetal hardware.
> 
> 
> Black Saffiano N/S Hamilton with silver hardware
> Purple Saffiano N/S Hamilton with silver hardware
> Black Rock n Roll N/S Hamilton with gunmetal hardware
> Black Rock n Roll E/W Hamilton with gunmetal hardware
> Vanilla Rock n Roll E/W Hamilton with silver hardware
> Purple Saffiano E/W Hamilton with silver hardware
> Black/White Saffiano E/W Hamilton with silver hardware
> 
> I'm in LOVE ^__^v



OMG!!!!  Your Hamilton collection is gorgeous...


----------



## nikkiheaven

I would love a Hamilton with silver hardware, but I have not been able to find one.  Do they still make those?


----------



## TaterTots

I've joined the club ladies!!!!  I'm so in love with her!!!!  Plus her sister will be here tomorrow...  N/S Hamilton in Iris....


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

purpleaddict said:


> Hi Ladies! Been a while since my last post, but I thought it's about time I post my latest MK collection (Hamilton version). As you can tell, I'm super addicted to Black, Purple & White/Vanilla with silver/gunmetal hardware.
> 
> 
> Black Saffiano N/S Hamilton with silver hardware
> Purple Saffiano N/S Hamilton with silver hardware
> Black Rock n Roll N/S Hamilton with gunmetal hardware
> Black Rock n Roll E/W Hamilton with gunmetal hardware
> Vanilla Rock n Roll E/W Hamilton with silver hardware
> Purple Saffiano E/W Hamilton with silver hardware
> Black/White Saffiano E/W Hamilton with silver hardware
> 
> I'm in LOVE ^__^v


Very nice collection, love the rock and roll bags and the colors!  Makes me wanna go on eBay and find some of those bags.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

nikkiheaven said:


> I would love a Hamilton with silver hardware, but I have not been able to find one.  Do they still make those?


Check Macy's they always have a variety of Hamilton's.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

purpleaddict said:


> Hi Ladies! Been a while since my last post, but I thought it's about time I post my latest MK collection (Hamilton version). As you can tell, I'm super addicted to Black, Purple & White/Vanilla with silver/gunmetal hardware.
> 
> 
> Black Saffiano N/S Hamilton with silver hardware
> Purple Saffiano N/S Hamilton with silver hardware
> Black Rock n Roll N/S Hamilton with gunmetal hardware
> Black Rock n Roll E/W Hamilton with gunmetal hardware
> Vanilla Rock n Roll E/W Hamilton with silver hardware
> Purple Saffiano E/W Hamilton with silver hardware
> Black/White Saffiano E/W Hamilton with silver hardware
> 
> I'm in LOVE ^__^v


Lovely collection


----------



## TaterTots

My little Hamilton family ... Miss Iris was delivered today!!!


----------



## amy1677

TaterTots said:


> My little Hamilton family ... Miss Iris was delivered today!!!
> 
> View attachment 2329562



Congrats! Both of them are so pretty!


----------



## TaterTots

amy1677 said:


> Congrats! Both of them are so pretty!



Thank you....


----------



## purseonal obsession

TaterTots said:


> My little Hamilton family ... Miss Iris was delivered today!!!
> 
> View attachment 2329562



Miss Iris is love love love!


----------



## TaterTots

beichubs said:


> Miss Iris is love love love!



Thanks......


----------



## Ghost55

TaterTots said:


> My little Hamilton family ... Miss Iris was delivered today!!!
> 
> View attachment 2329562



Beautiful!!!! Congrats tater!!!!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

My new luggage Saffiano Hamilton


----------



## Cherry1

Beautiful bag! Enjoy


----------



## TaterTots

Ghost55 said:


> Beautiful!!!! Congrats tater!!!!



Thank you!!!!


----------



## TaterTots

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My new luggage Saffiano Hamilton



It's gorgeous!! I just LOVE the Luggage color on the E/W


----------



## Hippie123098

Taking my new Hamilton in Dark Dune out for a test drive...


----------



## myserendipity

Yipeee finally I can joint to this "hamilton" club but sadly cause I'm new in this forum so I still can't upload my babies "hamilton'...Hope soon!!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Hippie123098 said:


> Taking my new Hamilton in Dark Dune out for a test drive...


pretty bag enjoy!


----------



## TaterTots

Hippie123098 said:


> Taking my new Hamilton in Dark Dune out for a test drive...



Gorgeous!!! And love it with the scarf!!!!!!


----------



## Hippie123098

TaterTots said:


> Gorgeous!!! And love it with the scarf!!!!!!


 

Thanks Tater   The scarf matching was a happy coincidence because I realized I could pretty much wear that combo with any outfit for instant matching.


----------



## TaterTots

Hippie123098 said:


> Thanks Tater   The scarf matching was a happy coincidence because I realized I could pretty much wear that combo with any outfit for instant matching.



Totally....  they do look amazing together....


----------



## Ghost55

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> she looks great on you!



Thanks so much! Sorry my box was full I deleted a bunch lol! I might need to do a little fashion show as soon as my others come in lol!


----------



## TaterTots

Ghost55 said:


> Thanks so much! Sorry my box was full I deleted a bunch lol! I might need to do a little fashion show as soon as my others come in lol!



Can't wait to see the new additions Ghost...


----------



## Esquared72

Carrying my Luggage Hammy with SHW today...I know a lot of folks don't like when the leather softens and slouches, but I love it!  She's a squishtastic beauty to me.


----------



## TaterTots

eehlers said:


> Carrying my Luggage Hammy with SHW today...I know a lot of folks don't like when the leather softens and slouches, but I love it!  She's a squishtastic beauty to me.



Gorgeous eehlers!!!!  I love the slouchy original leather Hamiltons....  my Vanilla came already very slouchy and I can't wait till she's even more squishy ...


----------



## Esquared72

TaterTots said:


> Gorgeous eehlers!!!!  I love the slouchy original leather Hamiltons....  my Vanilla came already very slouchy and I can't wait till she's even more squishy ...



Thanks!  This bag is doubly special because of all the bags that I have, this is the only one that my DH gave to me as a gift.  Picked it out himself.  So it's definitely one of my forever bags.


----------



## TaterTots

eehlers said:


> Thanks!  This bag is doubly special because of all the bags that I have, this is the only one that my DH gave to me as a gift.  Picked it out himself.  So it's definitely one of my forever bags.



He has excellent taste....


----------



## bluefrogmama

Hi all!  I'm so happy to be able to finally join this thread! Here are my Hamilton beauties.  I got the one on the left today at TJ Maxx and she joins the one on the right that I purchased at the MK outlet during their Labor Day sale. I'm in love!!   Sorry for the crummy phone pic, I had to take them quick before the hubby got home! 

Now I have to figure out how to bring out the new one without raising any suspicions!


----------



## bagcrazysteph

bluefrogmama said:


> Hi all!  I'm so happy to be able to finally join this thread! Here are my Hamilton beauties.  I got the one on the left today at TJ Maxx and she joins the one on the right that I purchased at the MK outlet during their Labor Day sale. I'm in love!!   Sorry for the crummy phone pic, I had to take them quick before the hubby got home!
> 
> Now I have to figure out how to bring out the new one without raising any suspicions!



Love love love the one on the left!!! Good luck on your mission


----------



## bluefrogmama

bagcrazysteph said:


> Love love love the one on the left!!! Good luck on your mission



I just love it too! 

Honestly my husband probably wouldn't even notice it, it's my son that would! "You got another new purse, mom?" He rats me out every time!


----------



## bluefrogmama

eehlers said:


> Carrying my Luggage Hammy with SHW today...I know a lot of folks don't like when the leather softens and slouches, but I love it!  She's a squishtastic beauty to me.



It's beautiful! I agree, I love the soft, slouchy leather!


----------



## bluefrogmama

purpleaddict said:


> Hi Ladies! Been a while since my last post, but I thought it's about time I post my latest MK collection (Hamilton version). As you can tell, I'm super addicted to Black, Purple & White/Vanilla with silver/gunmetal hardware.
> 
> 
> Black Saffiano N/S Hamilton with silver hardware
> Purple Saffiano N/S Hamilton with silver hardware
> Black Rock n Roll N/S Hamilton with gunmetal hardware
> Black Rock n Roll E/W Hamilton with gunmetal hardware
> Vanilla Rock n Roll E/W Hamilton with silver hardware
> Purple Saffiano E/W Hamilton with silver hardware
> Black/White Saffiano E/W Hamilton with silver hardware
> 
> I'm in LOVE ^__^v



WOW! What a stunning collection! Beautiful!!


----------



## TaterTots

bluefrogmama said:


> Hi all!  I'm so happy to be able to finally join this thread! Here are my Hamilton beauties.  I got the one on the left today at TJ Maxx and she joins the one on the right that I purchased at the MK outlet during their Labor Day sale. I'm in love!!   Sorry for the crummy phone pic, I had to take them quick before the hubby got home!
> 
> Now I have to figure out how to bring out the new one without raising any suspicions!



Beautiful!!!  just do like me and say.... "That old thing.... you really don't remember me getting it????????"


----------



## 90046

real hammy?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Auth-MI...H_Handbags&hash=item2c70fc9169#ht_1769wt_1141


----------



## pixiejenna

I finally saw the mini hamiltion at Nordies today and OMG it is insanely small. I took a pic for reference for those who haven't seen it IRL and may be considering it. It's next to the small crossbody selma and a tote. Honestly after seeing it IRL I can't imagine what you'd be able to fit into it maybe a cell, small wristlet and maybe a set of keys and nothing else it is that small.


----------



## amy1677

pixiejenna said:


> I finally saw the mini hamiltion at Nordies today and OMG it is insanely small. I took a pic for reference for those who haven't seen it IRL and may be considering it. It's next to the small crossbody selma and a tote. Honestly after seeing it IRL I can't imagine what you'd be able to fit into it maybe a cell, small wristlet and maybe a set of keys and nothing else it is that small.



Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pixiejenna

amy1677 said:


> Thanks for sharing!



NP I always thought it looked so cute in pics online but held off and I'm so glad I did because it is so freaking small I couldn't fit anything in it. I generally carry less than the average person but their is no way this could be functional for me.


----------



## 90046

it's so petite
and so cute 
but just not practical for me
just darling tho


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

bluefrogmama said:


> Hi all!  I'm so happy to be able to finally join this thread! Here are my Hamilton beauties.  I got the one on the left today at TJ Maxx and she joins the one on the right that I purchased at the MK outlet during their Labor Day sale. I'm in love!!   Sorry for the crummy phone pic, I had to take them quick before the hubby got home!
> 
> Now I have to figure out how to bring out the new one without raising any suspicions!


Great bags I love grey bags too.  Wow you scored a lock and key Hamilton at TJ's !  I never find them in my area.


----------



## bluefrogmama

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Great bags I love grey bags too.  Wow you scored a lock and key Hamilton at TJ's !  I never find them in my area.



I know, I couldn't believe it either! And it had the dust bag inside.  I grabbed it super quick!


----------



## LVCRAZED

I'm IN!!!  Just arrived today from NM!!!! My 1st MK bag!!!!!!! (and NOW lol NOT my last...Hehee!!) 

Hamilton N/S in Luggage SHW!!! LOVE!!!


----------



## Cherry1

Beautiful bag! Congrats


----------



## bluefrogmama

LVCRAZED said:


> I'm IN!!!  Just arrived today from NM!!!! My 1st MK bag!!!!!!! (and NOW lol NOT my last...Hehee!!)
> 
> Hamilton N/S in Luggage SHW!!! LOVE!!!




I love it, congrats!! That one is definitely on my wish list!


----------



## LVCRAZED

Cherry1 said:


> Beautiful bag! Congrats





bluefrogmama said:


> I love it, congrats!! That one is definitely on my wish list!



*^Aww, sweet!! Thanks girls!!!!!!*


----------



## Esquared72

LVCRAZED said:


> I'm IN!!!  Just arrived today from NM!!!! My 1st MK bag!!!!!!! (and NOW lol NOT my last...Hehee!!)
> 
> Hamilton N/S in Luggage SHW!!! LOVE!!!



Twins! This baby is one of my faves. Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## LVCRAZED

eehlers said:


> Twins! This baby is one of my faves. Congrats and enjoy!!



LOL!!!! ^5!!  OMG I love her!!!!! Ya, def a fave of mine! LOVE the Luggage color, so versatile!

Thanks Twin!


----------



## minhaechul

Hi, does anyone here know if there's a neon yellow in the hamilton pyramid stud collection? Thankyou.


----------



## Cherry1

No.


----------



## pixiejenna

Another pic of the mini hamilton this one is on top of a regular size(or a north/south) hamilton I really love this color.


----------



## Ghost55

That is the cutest thing ever!


----------



## Ghost55

Artisan Hamilton SH well worn which is the very reason I purchased her  I adore natural leather in its "worn" state for these bags. Same for natural vachetta In LV.


----------



## TaterTots

Love all the addition Ladies!!! 

.... Stunning bag Ghost!!


----------



## tazfrk

Everyone has such beautiful bags, love them all!


----------



## Ghost55

TaterTots said:


> Love all the addition Ladies!!!
> 
> .... Stunning bag Ghost!!



Awe thanks Tater! I had been coveting this bag since it came out. Unfortunately I did not want to pay the price new. So... When I saw this gem for sale already loved I fell in love with it AND the price tag  This is by far my favorite hamilton. It was a winning situation for all.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

My Hamilton family
Hamilton E/w Saffiano leather - luggage
Hamilton Haircalf leather- lepoard (outlet verison)
Hamilton N/s- black 
Luggage Hamilton wallet 
Each one is different and I like them all for different reasons.  I think I want a Black Saffiano Leather E/w Hamilton next.  I am using the small luggage one for over a week and it is really a great size for daily use.  I love the struture on this size bag also.


----------



## TaterTots

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My Hamilton family
> Hamilton E/w Saffiano leather - luggage
> Hamilton Haircalf leather- lepoard (outlet verison)
> Hamilton N/s- black
> Luggage Hamilton wallet
> Each one is different and I like them all for different reasons.  I think I want a Black Saffiano Leather E/w Hamilton next.  I am using the small luggage one for over a week and it is really a great size for daily use.  I love the struture on this size bag also.



Your Hamilton Family is just gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Ddelta

Ladies , Need your help, currently in tj maxx and found an ew zinnia hamilton and a Ns zinnia ostrich embossed hamilton, can't choose?!! Please help. I have a saffiano pearl grey hamilton, a loden selma and large studded mandarin selma. Help!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Ddelta said:


> Ladies , Need your help, currently in tj maxx and found an ew zinnia hamilton and a Ns zinnia ostrich embossed hamilton, can't choose?!! Please help. I have a saffiano pearl grey hamilton, a loden selma and large studded mandarin selma. Help!


I like the ostrich


----------



## Cherry1

Hamilton Tote in Luggage with silver hardware


----------



## Ddelta

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I like the ostrich



I went for the NS ostrich , I realised the EW would simply not be big enough.


----------



## juls12

Ddelta said:


> I went for the NS ostrich , I realised the EW would simply not be big enough.



Awesome it looks great. Congrats!


----------



## Mereo

It was on my want-list for a long time!
I got it a few weeks back, and I must say I don't regret buying it! It's amazing!


----------



## neogeoangel

This is my new Hamilton E/W satchel with Silver Hardware in the Luggage color. I got it at my local Dillards and love&#128536;&#128525;it.


----------



## llson

Studded Hamilton


----------



## zuzu717

In a few days I will finally be a member of the Hamilton club!! Just ordered the dark slate/black Hamilton from Bloomingdales and got a great price on it. Ive been eying it for a while so when I saw that it was on sale for $250 plus 20% off for F&F sale I had to get it!!! Price after taxes was $212! Definitely can't beat that!!! YAY ME!


----------



## milkpig

sclare said:


> Here's my new hamilton NS medium pink lacquer,  it's saffiano leather.  I love it very much
> 
> 
> View attachment 1910863
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1910864


hi there

your bag is absolutely gorgeous. may i ask where did you get this bag. I searched everywhere but couldn't find the same one. thanks so much


----------



## Hippie123098

zuzu717 said:


> In a few days I will finally be a member of the Hamilton club!! Just ordered the dark slate/black Hamilton from Bloomingdales and got a great price on it. Ive been eying it for a while so when I saw that it was on sale for $250 plus 20% off for F&F sale I had to get it!!! Price after taxes was $212! Definitely can't beat that!!! YAY ME!


 
ZuZu I am so mad at you for getting that!!!!  I added it to my cart but in the time it took me to check out it was gone!!!!!!!  I was sooo bummed.  Haha, anyways congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## zuzu717

Hippie123098 said:


> ZuZu I am so mad at you for getting that!!!!  I added it to my cart but in the time it took me to check out it was gone!!!!!!!  I was sooo bummed.  Haha, anyways congratulations!!!!!!!!



Thanks Hippie! Yeah a part of me feels like that deal was too good to be true. I'm just waiting for an e-mail telling me it was a mistake or it's out of stock.


----------



## 90046

New to the club
Love love love my new Hamilton set
Had to look far and wide for the e/w satch in dark dune saffiano but I think it was worth it!


----------



## Hippie123098

90046 said:


> New to the club
> Love love love my new Hamilton set
> Had to look far and wide for the e/w satch in dark dune saffiano but I think it was worth it!
> 
> View attachment 2353922
> View attachment 2353923


 

I have the N/S dark dune and looooove the color.  Your set is gorgeous.


----------



## 90046

thank you, hippie123098!


----------



## amy1677

90046 said:


> New to the club
> Love love love my new Hamilton set
> Had to look far and wide for the e/w satch in dark dune saffiano but I think it was worth it!
> 
> View attachment 2353922
> View attachment 2353923



so pretty...love!


----------



## ElainePG

90046 said:


> New to the club
> Love love love my new Hamilton set
> Had to look far and wide for the e/w satch in dark dune saffiano but I think it was worth it!
> 
> View attachment 2353922
> View attachment 2353923


New to Purse Forum, and starting to shop for my first Michael Kors bag, which WILL be the Hamilton E/W (best size for me. I love, love, LOVE the color of your bag! I've never seen it anywhere on-line... definitely a stand-out!


----------



## ElainePG

I am in the market for my first Michael Kors bag. I've definitely settled on the E/W Hamilton satchel (maybe because it's the closest to a Birkin I'll ever get in my lifetime, LOL!). 

So now it's a question of color. I found this gorgeous jade green Saffiano leather one http://cdn.purseblog.com/tpf8.2/attach/png.gif at Nordstrom which is really tempting me. 

On the other hand, my husband thinks this vanilla logo one http://cdn.purseblog.com/tpf8.2/attach/png.gif would be very sharp for summer, and I think that's true, too. But I don't want two bags in the same style... or do I?

And considering that the saffiano bag & the logo bag are the same price, I sort of hate to spend $$$ on what is basically a plastic purse. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## ElainePG

Ddelta said:


> I went for the NS ostrich , I realised the EW would simply not be big enough.


What an incredible color! I never knew that TJ Maxx carried Kors bags... looks like I'll be doing some shopping there soon!


----------



## 90046

OMG I love the malachite green - just stunning

I'm partial to non-logo bags, but the vanilla is pretty.
(But the green is prettier!)

The color of mine is dark dune.
I tried it on and fell in love - I wear black pants daily and it just popped so beautifully.

AND.....most importantly.....
NOT plastic!  Saffiano leather.  
Leather that's treated and "embossed" with the hashing pattern.
Leather smell of the Hamiltons is to die for! 

Go for green!!!!


----------



## Hippie123098

90046 said:


> OMG I love the malachite green - just stunning
> 
> I'm partial to non-logo bags, but the vanilla is pretty.
> (But the green is prettier!)
> 
> The color of mine is dark dune.
> I tried it on and fell in love - I wear black pants daily and it just popped so beautifully.
> 
> AND.....most importantly.....
> NOT plastic!  Saffiano leather.
> Leather that's treated and "embossed" with the hashing pattern.
> Leather smell of the Hamiltons is to die for!
> 
> Go for green!!!!


 

Agree with you!  If I were going to pay that much money, the leather smell is a must!!!!!  One of my favorite things about getting a new bag!!!!!!  Plus, that green is gorgeous.  What do men know anyway??


----------



## zuzu717

Omg... My new baby just got here!!!!! I don't even want to take the plastic off. Lol


----------



## bea8480

90046 said:


> OMG I love the malachite green - just stunning
> 
> I'm partial to non-logo bags, but the vanilla is pretty.
> (But the green is prettier!)
> 
> The color of mine is dark dune.
> I tried it on and fell in love - I wear black pants daily and it just popped so beautifully.
> 
> AND.....most importantly.....
> NOT plastic! Saffiano leather.
> Leather that's treated and "embossed" with the hashing pattern.
> Leather smell of the Hamiltons is to die for!
> 
> Go for green!!!!


 
Where did you find your bag?  I love the color.


----------



## dmcgeogs

Oh open it. I wanna see


----------



## 90046

show us the baby!


----------



## 90046

bea8480 said:


> Where did you find your bag? I love the color.


 
Sent you a message!


----------



## zuzu717

Here she is!!! Ta da...


----------



## zuzu717

Don't think this pic uploaded... let me try again


----------



## dmcgeogs

Beautiful


----------



## tigresspurse

zuzu717 said:


> Don't think this pic uploaded... let me try again



very beautiful, I like the color block!


----------



## nutz4purses

fieldsinspring said:


> Just got this beauty (instant love!) from a fellow pf'er today. Had to share (I love pink!)



I am looking for this bag but in the E/W size... any one have any idea were I may find one? I will keep stalking the ebay, etc but thought I'd ask in case some one knows. TY!


----------



## Cheryl24

zuzu717 said:


> Don't think this pic uploaded... let me try again



Gorgeous!!  I have the blue/black one coming on Monday!!


----------



## zuzu717

dmcgeogs said:


> Beautiful


 

Thanks... She is probably my favorite purse EVER!


----------



## zuzu717

tigresspurse said:


> very beautiful, I like the color block!


 

Thank you... I originally wanted the optic white/black combo, but when I saw this one I just had to have it!


----------



## zuzu717

Cheryl24 said:


> Gorgeous!!  I have the blue/black one coming on Monday!!


 

Thanks and congrats on your new bag!! That color combo is also gorgeous. Make sure to post some pics on Monday!


----------



## adelaizabella

Does anyone have pictures of the purchasing the new slouchy Hamilton that just came out???


----------



## nutz4purses

Here is my 1st MK E/W Saffiano ....I adore her and want more and more and more, lol!


----------



## Shopaholic1634

So I am a long time lover of Hamiltons, especially the outlet e/w version! It's the perfect size for me! So here is my collection! Top row: Black croc embossed with SHW, Zinnia with SHW, Leopard calf hair and matching wallet with GHW, Pomegranate with SHW, Mocha croc embossed with SHW. Bottom row: Red and matching wallet with GHW, Dark sand python embossed and matching wallet with SHW, Gunmetal and matching wallet with SHW, Zinnia ostrich embossed and matching wallet with GHW, Luggage quilted and matching wallet with GHW.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

nutz4purses said:


> Here is my 1st MK E/W Saffiano ....I adore her and want more and more and more, lol!


Pretty! Love your avitar pic


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Shopaholic1634 said:


> So I am a long time lover of Hamiltons, especially the outlet e/w version! It's the perfect size for me! So here is my collection! Top row: Black croc embossed with SHW, Zinnia with SHW, Leopard calf hair and matching wallet with GHW, Pomegranate with SHW, Mocha croc embossed with SHW. Bottom row: Red and matching wallet with GHW, Dark sand python embossed and matching wallet with SHW, Gunmetal and matching wallet with SHW, Zinnia ostrich embossed and matching wallet with GHW, Luggage quilted and matching wallet with GHW.


Lovely collection


----------



## nutz4purses

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> Pretty! Love your avitar pic



Thank You


----------



## amy1677

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> Pretty! Love your avitar pic



.


----------



## amy1677

Shopaholic1634 said:


> So I am a long time lover of Hamiltons, especially the outlet e/w version! It's the perfect size for me! So here is my collection! Top row: Black croc embossed with SHW, Zinnia with SHW, Leopard calf hair and matching wallet with GHW, Pomegranate with SHW, Mocha croc embossed with SHW. Bottom row: Red and matching wallet with GHW, Dark sand python embossed and matching wallet with SHW, Gunmetal and matching wallet with SHW, Zinnia ostrich embossed and matching wallet with GHW, Luggage quilted and matching wallet with GHW.



wow...great collection!


----------



## myserendipity

90046 said:


> New to the club
> Love love love my new Hamilton set
> Had to look far and wide for the e/w satch in dark dune saffiano but I think it was worth it!
> 
> View attachment 2353922
> View attachment 2353923


Preety color...love your colection!


----------



## Antonia

90046 said:


> New to the club
> Love love love my new Hamilton set
> Had to look far and wide for the e/w satch in dark dune saffiano but I think it was worth it!
> 
> View attachment 2353922
> View attachment 2353923


 
That is a GORGEOUS set!  I love dark dune saffiano!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Shopaholic1634 said:


> So I am a long time lover of Hamiltons, especially the outlet e/w version! It's the perfect size for me! So here is my collection! Top row: Black croc embossed with SHW, Zinnia with SHW, Leopard calf hair and matching wallet with GHW, Pomegranate with SHW, Mocha croc embossed with SHW. Bottom row: Red and matching wallet with GHW, Dark sand python embossed and matching wallet with SHW, Gunmetal and matching wallet with SHW, Zinnia ostrich embossed and matching wallet with GHW, Luggage quilted and matching wallet with GHW.


WOW amazing Hamilton collection.


----------



## Shopaholic1634

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> Lovely collection





amy1677 said:


> wow...great collection!





DP PURSE FAN said:


> WOW amazing Hamilton collection.



Thanks so much!! I'm thinking my next one will be either navy with GHW or slate croc with SHW.


----------



## Bayou Minou

I've been a bit "meh" on the Hamilton.  Until I found this one at TJ Maxx...


----------



## Bayou Minou

Shopaholic1634 said:


> So I am a long time lover of Hamiltons, especially the outlet e/w version! It's the perfect size for me! So here is my collection! Top row: Black croc embossed with SHW, Zinnia with SHW, Leopard calf hair and matching wallet with GHW, Pomegranate with SHW, Mocha croc embossed with SHW. Bottom row: Red and matching wallet with GHW, Dark sand python embossed and matching wallet with SHW, Gunmetal and matching wallet with SHW, Zinnia ostrich embossed and matching wallet with GHW, Luggage quilted and matching wallet with GHW.


Oh my!  I love the leopard and the python!


----------



## bagcrazysteph

Bayou Minou said:


> I've been a bit "meh" on the Hamilton.  Until I found this one at TJ Maxx...



Ohhh nice, love it!


----------



## amy1677

Bayou Minou said:


> I've been a bit "meh" on the Hamilton.  Until I found this one at TJ Maxx...


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

90046 said:


> New to the club
> Love love love my new Hamilton set
> Had to look far and wide for the e/w satch in dark dune saffiano but I think it was worth it!
> 
> View attachment 2353922
> View attachment 2353923


Cute set


----------



## iheart_purses

I am new to this Forum, but I have been a member of the Hamilton Club since last summer  I have a traditional black medium Hamilton with silver hardware, I call him Michael. lol. Nice to meet everyone here!!!


----------



## lucydee

90046 said:


> New to the club
> Love love love my new Hamilton set
> Had to look far and wide for the e/w satch in dark dune saffiano but I think it was worth it!
> 
> View attachment 2353922
> View attachment 2353923


 
I love this set!  Stunning!
Congrats!


----------



## smith2315

I was eyeing Selma studs North South but when I tried it on its too big for my petite body . I already have a selma bag in cadet anyway. So today I decided to buy Hamilton large in Mandarin...Luv it since i dont have any bright color handbag yet.:smile1

http://www.tumblr.com/blog/princessandlilbraveheart


----------



## zuzu717

Has anyone else seen the new trimmed Hamilton on the MK website? The khaki color trimmed in gold is beautiful. The coffee one is amazing also!


----------



## zuzu717

Here is the khaki one...


----------



## zuzu717

And here's coffee...


----------



## missmoimoi

I still just have the one solitary burnt orange lrg Hamilton tote but I'm patiently waiting for basic black leather with Gun Metal hardware...even though silver or gold hw is terrific, too but if I can get Gun Metal, I'd be thrilled.

Today when I walked by the MK boutique, I saw a whole bunch of new Hamiltons!  Some are still pre-orders on the MK website.  If I had to narrow it down to just 2; I really want the cinnabar red snake print and the denim python print.  Usually, I find red snake print too flashy for me (just a me thing) but this one is really a lovely dark red and it looks dramatic, not flashy or tacky.  Gee...that makes a Wish List of 3 more large Hamilton totes, LOL 

What else is new? 

This photo doesn't do the bag justice...sigh




http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...Cat=cat000000cat8501cat3003&isEditorial=false

http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...Cat=cat000000cat8501cat3003&isEditorial=false

http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...Cat=cat000000cat8501cat3003&isEditorial=false


----------



## 90046

love the gold trimmed


----------



## MandaB

This is my first post in the MK forum I'm usually in the LV ones but I LOVE this bag I've had it for a few months & whenever I carry it I get nonstop compliments on it


----------



## iheart_purses

MandaB said:


> This is my first post in the MK forum I'm usually in the LV ones but I LOVE this bag I've had it for a few months & whenever I carry it I get nonstop compliments on it
> View attachment 2375551


it is beautiful, I love when I see the studded hamiltons  I'd love one like that in black or white, or maybe pink!


----------



## amy1677

MandaB said:


> This is my first post in the MK forum I'm usually in the LV ones but I LOVE this bag I've had it for a few months & whenever I carry it I get nonstop compliments on it
> View attachment 2375551



This bag looks so chic! Love it!


----------



## shoprat

zuzu717 said:


> And here's coffee...


I saw a luggage trimmed in rose gold too, but didn't like the combination. Coffe is my fave!


----------



## MandaB

iheart_purses said:


> it is beautiful, I love when I see the studded hamiltons  I'd love one like that in black or white, or maybe pink!







amy1677 said:


> This bag looks so chic! Love it!




Thanks ladies I LOVE it for summer . I originally wanted the pink but couldn't find it & actually now that I have it I think I like the yellow better hehe


----------



## shawna22

I am new here and wanted to share my latest MK purchase.  Long story short, I purchased the mocha ostrich Bedford Bowling bag at an MK outlet and after a months use (light use!) it looked like a worn out old bag, the leather looked like the finish came off.  Very disappointed, had so many compliments on that bag, I loved it, but it ended up looking so bad and another outlet was allowing me to exchange it so, I finally ended up getting a Hamilton satchel in luggage (gold with the plate, not the lock and key).  Wasn't sure if I was going to keep it, but the more I look at the more I think I'm going to love it.  I am more of a slouchy girl, I have the Devon in black and the large Uptown Astor in luggage, LOVE them both, so slowly my collection is growing.  Love the pics I have seen on here.  Glad I'm not the only one obsessed!!!!


----------



## myserendipity

Shopaholic1634 said:


> So I am a long time lover of Hamiltons, especially the outlet e/w version! It's the perfect size for me! So here is my collection! Top row: Black croc embossed with SHW, Zinnia with SHW, Leopard calf hair and matching wallet with GHW, Pomegranate with SHW, Mocha croc embossed with SHW. Bottom row: Red and matching wallet with GHW, Dark sand python embossed and matching wallet with SHW, Gunmetal and matching wallet with SHW, Zinnia ostrich embossed and matching wallet with GHW, Luggage quilted and matching wallet with GHW.


Lovely collection


----------



## myserendipity

Shopaholic1634 said:


> So I am a long time lover of Hamiltons, especially the outlet e/w version! It's the perfect size for me! So here is my collection! Top row: Black croc embossed with SHW, Zinnia with SHW, Leopard calf hair and matching wallet with GHW, Pomegranate with SHW, Mocha croc embossed with SHW. Bottom row: Red and matching wallet with GHW, Dark sand python embossed and matching wallet with SHW, Gunmetal and matching wallet with SHW, Zinnia ostrich embossed and matching wallet with GHW, Luggage quilted and matching wallet with GHW.


Beautiful collection


----------



## myserendipity

zuzu717 said:


> And here's coffee...


Love the gold trimmed with coffee color


----------



## myserendipity

MandaB said:


> This is my first post in the MK forum I'm usually in the LV ones but I LOVE this bag I've had it for a few months & whenever I carry it I get nonstop compliments on it
> View attachment 2375551


Beautiful yellow studded! I only have the yellow studded wallet, match with your bag hahahhaha...


----------



## purseobsession9

Anyone know where I can get a coloured E/W Hamilton satchel? Other than the black and luggage on the website, and the signature ones?


----------



## 90046

Nordstrom has malachite/green
Macys may too
I got my dArk dune via *bay
I was dying foR navy so I just ordered from countryoutfitters.com
Just google the Color plus style name and u will find options
Zappos has a gorg brown croc EW hamilton
Good luck

I had to piece my dune and navy sets together using a combo of retailers!


----------



## cgj

Here are my two E/W Hamiltons in Vanilla and, my most recent addition, Cheetah-print calf hair.    The Hamilton is definitely my favorite Michael Kors purse!


----------



## Cherry1

Beautiful bags & wallets!


----------



## designer.deals

cgj said:


> Here are my two E/W Hamiltons in Vanilla and, my most recent addition, Cheetah-print calf hair.    The Hamilton is definitely my favorite Michael Kors purse!




Here did u find the second bag?


----------



## purseobsession9

90046 said:


> Nordstrom has malachite/green
> Macys may too
> I got my dArk dune via *bay
> I was dying foR navy so I just ordered from countryoutfitters.com
> Just google the Color plus style name and u will find options
> Zappos has a gorg brown croc EW hamilton
> Good luck
> 
> I had to piece my dune and navy sets together using a combo of retailers!



Thanks for your help!


----------



## purseobsession9

cgj said:


> Here are my two E/W Hamiltons in Vanilla and, my most recent addition, Cheetah-print calf hair.    The Hamilton is definitely my favorite Michael Kors purse!





Wow they are just gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## cgj

Cherry1 said:


> Beautiful bags & wallets!





purseobsession9 said:


> Wow they are just gorgeous. Congrats!



Thank you! 



designer.deals said:


> Here did u find the second bag?



I bought the second bag last week from Dillards.  They also have the purse in the N/S version, which can be bought on their website.  For the E/W version you will probably have to go to your local Dillards because I couldn't find it online anywhere.  I only found one Dillards here that had the E/W version, so you might want to call ahead for it.  

I also asked the Michael Kors boutique if they had this purse and the sales associate said that Dillards must have ordered it from the Michael Kors warehouse and they wouldn't be getting it in.  She said that different department stores may order items that the boutique wouldn't get.  I haven't seen this purse in other department stores yet, so you might have to look around for it.


----------



## purseobsession9

90046 said:


> Nordstrom has malachite/green
> Macys may too
> I got my dArk dune via *bay
> I was dying foR navy so I just ordered from countryoutfitters.com
> Just google the Color plus style name and u will find options
> Zappos has a gorg brown croc EW hamilton
> Good luck
> 
> I had to piece my dune and navy sets together using a combo of retailers!





I wish country outfitters shipped to Canada! The navy is GORGEOUS


----------



## designer.deals

cgj said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the second bag last week from Dillards.  They also have the purse in the N/S version, which can be bought on their website.  For the E/W version you will probably have to go to your local Dillards because I couldn't find it online anywhere.  I only found one Dillards here that had the E/W version, so you might want to call ahead for it.
> 
> I also asked the Michael Kors boutique if they had this purse and the sales associate said that Dillards must have ordered it from the Michael Kors warehouse and they wouldn't be getting it in.  She said that different department stores may order items that the boutique wouldn't get.  I haven't seen this purse in other department stores yet, so you might have to look around for it.




I've been wanting it but the n/s is to big on me. I'll have to check it out. Do u happen to know of the calf hair is hard to take care of?


----------



## 90046

purseobsession9 said:


> I wish country outfitters shipped to Canada! The navy is GORGEOUS


 
Thanks!  I thought so (from the pic) too!!!
Just couldn't resist.
I love the dark dune, but I think I'm going to love this one even more.
The package should be waiting at home for me now!!!  Can't wait to see her in person.

Now to find the navy Hamilton FLAP wallet.
I like the zip around, but prefer flap.
Seems like it was out awhile ago and none are to be found!  
I'll keep searching....but will maybe buy the zip around to keep in my back pocket in case I dont find the flap.

Sorry about the canada thing.
Can you do something like ebay does? 
I know when I sell intenationally I send the item to a global shipper - who then in turn sends it to the customer.  This way I only send domestic and the shipper charges the buyer the international shipping (assumine reduced rates since it goes in bulk) Maybe countryoutfitters could send to a global shipper?!?!

I'll post pics of the navy EW Hamilton later tonight or tomorrow morning!


----------



## purseobsession9

90046 said:


> Thanks!  I thought so (from the pic) too!!!
> Just couldn't resist.
> I love the dark dune, but I think I'm going to love this one even more.
> The package should be waiting at home for me now!!!  Can't wait to see her in person.
> 
> Now to find the navy Hamilton FLAP wallet.
> I like the zip around, but prefer flap.
> Seems like it was out awhile ago and none are to be found!
> I'll keep searching....but will maybe buy the zip around to keep in my back pocket in case I dont find the flap.
> 
> Sorry about the canada thing.
> Can you do something like ebay does?
> I know when I sell intenationally I send the item to a global shipper - who then in turn sends it to the customer.  This way I only send domestic and the shipper charges the buyer the international shipping (assumine reduced rates since it goes in bulk) Maybe countryoutfitters could send to a global shipper?!?!
> 
> I'll post pics of the navy EW Hamilton later tonight or tomorrow morning!



I have emailed them so we will see what they can do  the navy seems to be so popular, maybe that's why you can't find the wallet! I hope you do, it would make an awesome set. Can't wait to see pictures of your new bag.. I will have to live vicariously through you and admire your new bag! Lol


----------



## cgj

designer.deals said:


> I've been wanting it but the n/s is to big on me. I'll have to check it out. Do u happen to know of the calf hair is hard to take care of?


I've heard of some horror stories about calf hair purses that bald and shed, but I haven't experienced any balding yet and haven't noticed any shedding whatsoever.  I haven't done anything special to care for the purse aside from storing it in its dust bag and the purse seems to be in the same condition as it was when I bought it last week.  I have noticed that the hair on the back of the purse will get frizzy when it rubs against my leg or side.  It's nothing too bad though because it can easily be smoothed back down with your hand.

I was a bit worried when I bought the purse because of what I had heard about calf hair maintenance, but I went ahead and bought it because it's such a beautiful purse and I couldn't resist!  I would definitely be wary of it rubbing against you too much though, just in case it actually starts to bald.


----------



## designer.deals

cgj said:


> I've heard of some horror stories about calf hair purses that bald and shed, but I haven't experienced any balding yet and haven't noticed any shedding whatsoever.  I haven't done anything special to care for the purse aside from storing it in its dust bag and the purse seems to be in the same condition as it was when I bought it last week.  I have noticed that the hair on the back of the purse will get frizzy when it rubs against my leg or side.  It's nothing too bad though because it can easily be smoothed back down with your hand.
> 
> I was a bit worried when I bought the purse because of what I had heard about calf hair maintenance, but I went ahead and bought it because it's such a beautiful purse and I couldn't resist!  I would definitely be wary of it rubbing against you too much though, just in case it actually starts to bald.




I wonder if using it as a daily bag will make  it look like that look


----------



## 90046

Bad pics at night time in my kitchen
But here she is in all her navy classiness


----------



## Shopaholic1634

designer.deals said:


> I wonder if using it as a daily bag will make  it look like that look





cgj said:


> I've heard of some horror stories about calf hair purses that bald and shed, but I haven't experienced any balding yet and haven't noticed any shedding whatsoever.  I haven't done anything special to care for the purse aside from storing it in its dust bag and the purse seems to be in the same condition as it was when I bought it last week.  I have noticed that the hair on the back of the purse will get frizzy when it rubs against my leg or side.  It's nothing too bad though because it can easily be smoothed back down with your hand.
> 
> I was a bit worried when I bought the purse because of what I had heard about calf hair maintenance, but I went ahead and bought it because it's such a beautiful purse and I couldn't resist!  I would definitely be wary of it rubbing against you too much though, just in case it actually starts to bald.



I have the outlet version of this bag and I was told by the associates that the bag and wallet can shed or bald when it rubs against something repeatedly. However, at least the outlet version, has the leopard printed on the leather underneath the calf hair. So if it does start to bald it won't be as noticeable because the leopard prints will match up. So hopefully this little bit of information will help! I have had mine about 3 weeks and I completely love it! It really is very stunning in person.


----------



## Ble

Hello everyone!  I have a quick question about the Hamilton and I figured you ladies would know the answer- can you take off the little lock that's on the bag?  Or is it permanently locked on there.  TIA!


----------



## cgj

Ble said:


> Hello everyone!  I have a quick question about the Hamilton and I figured you ladies would know the answer- can you take off the little lock that's on the bag?  Or is it permanently locked on there.  TIA!


Yep, you can unlock it and remove it with the key that's attached to the handle.


----------



## Ble

Thank you so much for the response!  It seems everyone loves the lock, but I'm not a fan of bulky hardware on my purses...now that I know that, I will definitely be giving this purse a second look!


----------



## cgj

Ble said:


> Thank you so much for the response!  It seems everyone loves the lock, but I'm not a fan of bulky hardware on my purses...now that I know that, I will definitely be giving this purse a second look!



Sure, no problem!  I just wanted to add that even though you can take the lock off, you might want to consider that it does hold the two straps in place.  So without the lock and nothing to keep the two straps pinned down, they may fly open while wearing the purse.  







I tried the purse on without the lock and the straps came off the hook fairly easily:






(Note: I'm wearing the E/W version, which might look a little big because I'm 5'1")

Also, if you're not a fan of the lock, you may want to take a look at the outlet version of the purse, which has a nameplate instead of the lock.  I actually visited the outlet today and got a chance to see the E/W Hamilton.  It does seem a bit roomier and (at least the ones I saw) a little slouchier than the lock versions I own.  Overall though, they were very nice and have the added benefit of having some beautiful styles/colors that I haven't seen available in the lock versions.  I've heard some great things about them from other people who have bought them as well.


----------



## Ble

Many thanks again cgj!!  So thoughtful of you to take those pictures (btw the E/W looks FABULOUS on you, you are rocking it!)  I think I'm in the minority here, but I am loving the look of the floppy belt!  I do like to check out all my options though so I will definitely look into the outlet version too before I make a purchase... I really appreciate all the info, so sweet of you!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

cgj said:


> Here are my two E/W Hamiltons in Vanilla and, my most recent addition, Cheetah-print calf hair.    The Hamilton is definitely my favorite Michael Kors purse!


 Amazing bags!! Especially love the leopard bag and wallet!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## golf

i was confuse hamilton leather and hamilton saffiano leather, which one is better? Pls give me some advise. If choose leather , will the form lose like picture? It look cool if it will  or should i choose saffiano leather which will hold form of bag , really confuse, pls help !


----------



## cgj

Ble said:


> Many thanks again cgj!!  So thoughtful of you to take those pictures (btw the E/W looks FABULOUS on you, you are rocking it!)  I think I'm in the minority here, but I am loving the look of the floppy belt!  I do like to check out all my options though so I will definitely look into the outlet version too before I make a purchase... I really appreciate all the info, so sweet of you!



Sure np, and thank you!   This forum has been an awesome resource on purse information for me so I'm always glad when I can help with my own little purse collection!



DP PURSE FAN said:


> Amazing bags!! Especially love the leopard bag and wallet!  Thanks for sharing.



Thank you!!


----------



## 90046

golf said:


> i was confuse hamilton leather and hamilton saffiano leather, which one is better? Pls give me some advise. If choose leather , will the form lose like picture? It look cool if it will  or should i choose saffiano leather which will hold form of bag , really confuse, pls help !


 
Hmmm...seems that the regaular leather Hamiltons do lose a lot of their shape/structure.  With the heaviness at the top with the straps/padlock, it's inevitable.

Contrarily, the stiffness of the saffiano leather allows the bag to hold its shape well.
I dont have a reg Hamilton, just the E/W satchel.  I think the regular (large) Hamilton in saffiano leather would lose a bit more structure than the E/W.

On another Hamilton-related note....
My padlock always seems to be facing the wrong direction!!
Is it just me!?!?
I'm constantly turning it so that the MK logo is facing outward.


----------



## babbot

So I think I'm a little late to the hamilton party, they are tough to find! I have however found some online, and the ones I'm interested in are luggage brown leather but they almost look like a 'shiny' leather and the *bay  and *m*zon description says authentic but also says sometimes  says 'soft glazed leather'   is there such a thing? isnt it just saffiano or soft leather with the hamiltons? (these are the ones with the padlocks, so they don't seem to be the outlet version of leather (which also looks a little different from pics---------so confusing! :shame:


----------



## myserendipity

cgj said:


> Here are my two E/W Hamiltons in Vanilla and, my most recent addition, Cheetah-print calf hair.    The Hamilton is definitely my favorite Michael Kors purse!


beautiful bags and wallets...


----------



## golf

90046 said:


> Hmmm...seems that the regaular leather Hamiltons do lose a lot of their shape/structure.  With the heaviness at the top with the straps/padlock, it's inevitable.
> 
> Contrarily, the stiffness of the saffiano leather allows the bag to hold its shape well.
> I dont have a reg Hamilton, just the E/W satchel.  I think the regular (large) Hamilton in saffiano leather would lose a bit more structure than the E/W.
> 
> On another Hamilton-related note....
> My padlock always seems to be facing the wrong direction!!
> Is it just me!?!?
> I'm constantly turning it so that the MK logo is facing outward.



Thanks, may be i should choose saffiano leather . Im getting addict michael kors selma, hamilton, messenger , plan to make a collection of michael kors bags soon


----------



## SummerTeals

Hi guys, I'm new to this forum, but i just ought my Hamilton in Iris, the large Saffiano version, and it is HUGE on me, i'm from Malaysia, i'm 5'4 and am a UK size 8. but it's so beautiful i thought i'd share it here with my matching purple shoes (not MK of course!) and matching purple drink haha. I also just bought the studded Selma in Cinnabar, but that's a different thread altogeher!!


----------



## acm1134

I am trying to find a saffiano hamilton that will go with everyday wear. What do you guys think of this one ? Also open to other color suggestions !


----------



## smith2315

acm1134 said:


> I am trying to find a saffiano hamilton that will go with everyday wear. What do you guys think of this one ? Also open to other color suggestions !


The color is gorgeous. To choose the colour i guess you need to consider what the color of dress/clothes  you wear most the time. check your wardrobe to find any clue . Since my clothes mostly black and white and blue so I choose Hamilton Safiano Mandarin. Good luck &#8230;


----------



## LVOEbear

acm1134 said:


> I am trying to find a saffiano hamilton that will go with everyday wear. What do you guys think of this one ? Also open to other color suggestions !


I saw that color in Nordstrom's yesterday and it was gorgeous!!!!!! I think it looks the most sophisticated but another option is the blue and black one. That one I saw in the MK store and it was on sale for 250


----------



## acm1134

LVOEbear said:


> I saw that color in Nordstrom's yesterday and it was gorgeous!!!!!! I think it looks the most sophisticated but another option is the blue and black one. That one I saw in the MK store and it was on sale for 250


Thanks guys ! I just got my beauty in today !


----------



## haruhii

I bought my coffee E/W hamilton on Monday and love it!  It's a good size for me however it is heavier than I expected after I put my stuff in. Not a lot just wallet, agenda, phone, sunglasses, keys, and some lipglosses.  Anyone else find the hamiltons hard on the shoulder?  I have the saffiano version.


----------



## acm1134

Can anyone post a picture of their Hamilton in Coffee ? I am debating getting the e/w but I'm afraid it will be too dark


----------



## haruhii

acm1134 said:


> Can anyone post a picture of their Hamilton in Coffee ? I am debating getting the e/w but I'm afraid it will be too dark







The lighting is kinda bad but here is mine in coffee. Love it!


----------



## acm1134

haruhii said:


> View attachment 2400122
> 
> 
> The lighting is kinda bad but here is mine in coffee. Love it!


I want to order mine but I think I am going to look in store to see the color in person. What season are you going to use this bag for ?


----------



## amy1677

haruhii said:


> View attachment 2400122
> 
> 
> The lighting is kinda bad but here is mine in coffee. Love it!



So pretty! I ordered one from Macy's but haven't seen it IRL. I hope I will like the color! I have a PVC logo e/w Hamilton and found it was heavy only with everyday essentials.


----------



## MDT

haruhii said:


> View attachment 2400122
> 
> 
> The lighting is kinda bad but here is mine in coffee. Love it!



I really love the coffee color. This is such a gorgeous bag.


----------



## haruhii

acm1134 said:


> I want to order mine but I think I am going to look in store to see the color in person. What season are you going to use this bag for ?


I bought this as my work bag so I'll use it year-round


----------



## golf

Anyone own  hamilton large in mandarin and vanilla ? Post some modeling pictures pls


----------



## designer.deals

golf said:


> Anyone own  hamilton large in mandarin and vanilla ? Post some modeling pictures pls




I have the saffiano vanilla Hamilton


----------



## Cherry1

Beautiful bag!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

My new Hamilton from TJ Maxx! So excited with my deal


----------



## golf

designer.deals said:


> I have the saffiano vanilla Hamilton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2401313



Thanks . Modeling picture pls


----------



## Blossy

Hi ladies ... I'm debating my first Hamilton purchase (actually, my first designer bag purchase), and have a question about leathers.

I understand that saffiano is the stiffer leather, but what is specchio?

Seems like there are not many saffiano colour choices on the MK website right now, in fact I only saw Optic White in saffiano. Others are specchio, or simply say "leather".

I'm keen for the bag to be not so slouchy.

Thanks ladies! This is such a fun thread!


----------



## smith2315

Blossy said:


> Hi ladies ... I'm debating my first Hamilton purchase (actually, my first designer bag purchase), and have a question about leathers.
> 
> I understand that saffiano is the stiffer leather, but what is specchio?
> 
> Seems like there are not many saffiano colour choices on the MK website right now, in fact I only saw Optic White in saffiano. Others are specchio, or simply say "leather".
> 
> I'm keen for the bag to be not so slouchy.
> 
> Thanks ladies! This is such a fun thread!


Hi, If I am not wrong Hamilton Specchio also using safiano leather the different is you can notice in Hamilton leather specchio has silver/gold color line which the earliest model of hamilton dont have it.

Have you check Naiman Marcus, Macy's,Nordstrom ,Lord and taylor. Usually the color more vary then what available in MK webiste. Hope you find color you love.


----------



## Blossy

Oh ok, so specchio is saffiano, but with a metallic sheen? Cool!

 Browsing around, it's hard to know where to buy from as hardly anywhere ships to Australia without charging a fortune!

I reaaaally want Cinnabar but can't find one


----------



## kam1ya_kaoru

Has anyone had problems with their Hamiltons? Mine is getting wrinkles. How do you deal with it?


----------



## Blossy

Are the medium n/s totes smaller or larger than the satchels? The only stockist in my city has no satchels right now, only a couple of large n/s and medium n/s totes. Nor sure what size is best.


----------



## MADfabstyle

I love my Hamilton bag!! It makes such a statement.  I can't wait to get it in other colors


----------



## tazfrk

kam1ya_kaoru said:


> Has anyone had problems with their Hamiltons? Mine is getting wrinkles. How do you deal with it?


 
I store mine laying down with the lock on top so as to keep in good shape, or you can stuff it with good paper.


----------



## Blossy

MADfabstyle said:


> I love my Hamilton bag!! It makes such a statement.  I can't wait to get it in other colors



I love this one!


----------



## jelita78

Count me in! 
Cobalt e/w hamilton!
Wuhuuu!
Absolutely love the gold hardware contrasting against the beautiful blue.. 
Can u tell that i am in love? Hahaha
Apologies for the tired groceries shopping face. LOL


----------



## Liyanamz

jelita78 said:


> Count me in!
> Cobalt e/w hamilton!
> Wuhuuu!
> Absolutely love the gold hardware contrasting against the beautiful blue..
> Can u tell that i am in love? Hahaha
> Apologies for the tired groceries shopping face. LOL



Love the rich blue of your bag!!!


----------



## MDT

jelita78 said:


> Count me in!
> Cobalt e/w hamilton!
> Wuhuuu!
> Absolutely love the gold hardware contrasting against the beautiful blue..
> Can u tell that i am in love? Hahaha
> Apologies for the tired groceries shopping face. LOL



I love this. Makes me wish I'd gotten cobalt when it was out!


----------



## golf

Im inlove with hamilton mandarin , and red too but i have to pick mandarin because i have LV brea fuchsia same colour with red hamilton ) , mandarin brighter and shine 

Btw anyone have hamilton large in mandarin or red pls post modeling pictures , i love to have a look , xoxo


----------



## JuneHawk

Yesterday I got an outlet version of the Hamilton in Zinnia.  Love!


----------



## jelita78

MDT said:


> I love this. Makes me wish I'd gotten cobalt when it was out!







Liyanamz said:


> Love the rich blue of your bag!!!




Thanks all
Now i am contemplating on next purchase
Shud i go for malachite, or loden? 
Hmmmmm


----------



## juls12

JuneHawk said:


> Yesterday I got an outlet version of the Hamilton in Zinnia.  Love!



Congrats! That's a great colour!


----------



## Flat_out_Fab

I just ordered a python Hamilton and I'm so excited to get it. I'm just a little worried about how it will hold up


----------



## Flat_out_Fab

does this material slouch a lot or peel?


----------



## Scooch

Flat_out_Fab said:


> View attachment 2411410
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does this material slouch a lot or peel?


 

If that's the croc print then no to both questions! I have this bag in the slate gray with studs and have used it everyday for the past 3 weeks and no signs of wear, or slouching!


----------



## designer.deals

E/w black specchiao Hamilton with gold hardware is on it's way


----------



## Gie_Dazzling

golf said:


> Im inlove with hamilton mandarin , and red too but i have to pick mandarin because i have LV brea fuchsia same colour with red hamilton ) , mandarin brighter and shine
> 
> Btw anyone have hamilton large in mandarin or red pls post modeling pictures , i love to have a look , xoxo




Hi all, just joined this forum after years being a silent reader. It's my first post and hope it helps


----------



## tazfrk

Gorgeous bag and wallet, great color, welcome to the forum!


----------



## designer.deals

Gie_Dazzling said:


> Hi all, just joined this forum after years being a silent reader. It's my first post and hope it helps




Love the color!!!


----------



## golf

Gie_Dazzling said:


> Hi all, just joined this forum after years being a silent reader. It's my first post and hope it helps



Wowww ., amazing . Is that mandarin colours ? Thanks for sharing


----------



## acm1134

Gie_Dazzling said:


> Hi all, just joined this forum after years being a silent reader. It's my first post and hope it helps


I am in love !!! SO beautiful. What color is this ?


----------



## Sheerblonde

Gie_Dazzling said:


> Hi all, just joined this forum after years being a silent reader. It's my first post and hope it helps


Beautiful! Congrats! Is this the new red?


----------



## Gie_Dazzling

Thank you all 

it is actually Hamilton RED and I've had it for almost 2 months. 
I guess the color looks different because it's under direct sun


----------



## Apelila

My one and only Safiano Satchel in black with gold hardware..my everyday work bag luv it It's the perfect size


----------



## blkbeauti

Gie_Dazzling said:


> Thank you all
> 
> it is actually Hamilton RED and I've had it for almost 2 months.
> I guess the color looks different because it's under direct sun




That is a beautiful color and of course, the hamilton is the bomb.


----------



## Natrelle74

Limited Edition Hamilton. Had it for about 1year now. &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Rose71

My Hamiltons...black studdes e/w and dark khaki e/w LG


----------



## coachluvver

Just ordered the Luggage E/W at Macy's presale today. Can't wait to pick it up Wednesday.


----------



## amandah313

My first Michael Kors handbag!!


----------



## Apelila

amandah313 said:


> View attachment 2414536
> 
> 
> My first Michael Kors handbag!!


We have a twin bag


----------



## amandah313

Apelila said:


> We have a twin bag




They are lovely, aren't they?


----------



## Esquared72

Just switched into my Luggage with SHW.


----------



## Scooch

In the club!!!


----------



## designer.deals

Ladies should I buy the e/w Hamilton in coffee specchaio if I just got that same bag In black version ? And I already own the studded coffee selma?


----------



## blkbeauti

I'm loving my first Large North South Saffiano, Malachite Green Hamilton. Waiting for the wallet


----------



## Esquared72

blkbeauti said:


> I'm loving my first Large North South Saffiano, Malachite Green Hamilton. Waiting for the wallet
> View attachment 2417353




Love this shade of green. Congrats!


----------



## vixan

Im new to the Hotties, got my bag a few days before black Friday at the outlet and my wallet that Saturday.


----------



## iluvjae

I'm a bit annoyed that my Hamilton is "slouching" closer to the base  I guess it's because my bag ain't packed so-- short of stuffing it with socks or paper while in use-- I'm not sure what to do. Does anyone know where I can buy base shapers for the Hamilton and if that's the solution?


----------



## scaffold

Ladies, I am in the market for a new MK. Now, i like the hamilton and wanted to know if anything ever fell out of your bag (lack of zipper). Is the Selma better?


----------



## scaffold

Scooch said:


> In the club!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2414866


Love your bag. Where did you buy it?


----------



## Scooch

scaffold said:


> Love your bag. Where did you buy it?


Macys! It was 25% then another 25% then 20%. Not sure why all the discounts because it wasn't friends and family yet but I sure was happy!


----------



## scaffold

Wow.. great deal.. i know macys has FF going on but why the extra 20%?


----------



## designer.deals

Finally it's here! E/w Hamilton satchel black w/ ghw specchiao orig. $348 bought for $261 no tax or shipping


----------



## Apelila

amandah313 said:


> They are lovely, aren't they?


Yes and this is my 1st Michael Kors bag and this is my everyday work bag...I posted my Reveal at MK tread my new babies and my mini collection at Showcase tread your more than welcome to check it out..Thank you!


----------



## oluchika

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2419068
> 
> 
> Finally it's here! E/w Hamilton satchel black w/ ghw specchiao orig. $348 bought for $261 no tax or shipping



Where did you purchase from for no tax?


----------



## designer.deals

oluchika said:


> Where did you purchase from for no tax?




Lord & Taylor if you go carsons.com they have all MK bags 25% off and depending of where you live no tax


----------



## vixan

JuneHawk said:


> Yesterday I got an outlet version of the Hamilton in Zinnia.  Love!



Nice! Love the color


----------



## Blossy

Ladies, a quick question if I may, about the Sand Snake leather hamiltons.

Is the leather a slouchy type or is it likely to hold its shape a bit better (like the Saffiano ones?

Just pondering colours & styles.

Thanks!


----------



## iHeartMK

Rose71 said:


> My Hamiltons...black studdes e/w and dark khaki e/w LG


Wait, does your dark khaki Hamilton have an adjustable shoulder strap? Is this something new? Is it also removable? Can you post a side view so I can see, please


----------



## Bearbrand

My first hamilton


----------



## Blossy

Pretty!


----------



## iluvjae

Bearbrand said:


> My first hamilton



Pretty!


----------



## rmkette

Anybody here use the Hamilton as a school bag? It looks like it'd double up perfectly!


----------



## Esquared72

So this lovely lady arrived on my doorstep today...black with gold HW. The leather is so soft - love!!
View attachment 2421998

And here she is with her older sister, luggage with silver HW. Two classy dames. 
View attachment 2421999

Can't wait till my black beauty gets as squisherific as luggage.


----------



## Onye54

rmkette said:


> Anybody here use the Hamilton as a school bag? It looks like it'd double up perfectly!


Yes I use all my Hamiltons for school bags. It fits my Macbook Pro 13' perfectly as well as a couple of notebooks, pencil case, my wiremouse, charging wires and everything!

Here is my new Hamilton I purchased...as it's winter now and it was on sale. Winter Whites but this is an off-white one. I love it...to go with the whole winter whites thing I also purchased the rabbit fur ball. I think it goes very well with this and any Hamilton for the winter!


----------



## Euromutt86

I love my babies! I'm getting a pink one for XMAS!!!! MK Artisan tote is my second.


----------



## Euromutt86

Bearbrand said:


> My first hamilton


Love the colour, it's beautiful!


----------



## Lisa2007

Bearbrand said:


> My first hamilton


Enjoy your Hamilton...it's a stunning color...


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

My new Whipped  Hamilton Dark Chocolate color.  This is the Med EW size from the outlet.  It is smaller version of the outlet Hamilton and the same size of my EW Saffiano Hamilton.  This bag has a longer strap than the lock and key version.  It does work as a crossbody for me. 


I also picked up a couple extra items while I as at the outlet.  A new MK wallet and wristlet.











I love this size purse for everyday.  The outlet Hamilton has the most beautiful soft leather too.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

vixan said:


> Im new to the Hotties, got my bag a few days before black Friday at the outlet and my wallet that Saturday.


 
Pretty color! Love your new bag.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2419068
> 
> 
> Finally it's here! E/w Hamilton satchel black w/ ghw specchiao orig. $348 bought for $261 no tax or shipping


 
Love this bag!!! Nice addition to your Selma collection.


----------



## designer.deals

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Love this bag!!! Nice addition to your Selma collection.




Thank you! Now I want the dark dune or dark khaki


----------



## Wilsom04

Went to Nordies to do some Christmas shopping and saw the display for the mini Hamilton bag!!!!! It is the perfect size with handles and strap....Merry Christmas to me!!!!!!!!


----------



## vixan

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Pretty color! Love your new bag.



Thanks! Dark Dune grew on me, very neutral. I wanted it with Gold HW but decided to keep the silver because it matches my engagement ring


----------



## vixan

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My new Whipped  Hamilton Dark Chocolate color.  This is the Med EW size from the outlet.  It is smaller version of the outlet Hamilton and the same size of my EW Saffiano Hamilton.  This bag has a longer strap than the lock and key version.  It does work as a crossbody for me.
> 
> 
> I also picked up a couple extra items while I as at the outlet.  A new MK wallet and wristlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this size purse for everyday.  The outlet Hamilton has the most beautiful soft leather too.



Lovely! Can you show the outlet bag on as a crossbody for scale? Im looking for the perfect crossbody but I need space!


----------



## Piarpreet

I have the studded yellow hamilton but color transfer from jeans has ruined the back


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

vixan said:


> Lovely! Can you show the outlet bag on as a crossbody for scale? Im looking for the perfect crossbody but I need space!


Hi I am very short five ft so it may not be a cross body on most people.  I will try and do a modeling pic this week.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Piarpreet said:


> I have the studded yellow hamilton but color transfer from jeans has ruined the back


Same thing happened to my yellow Selma.  I will still wear it since it is not showing when I wear it that side stays next to my body.  That is the problem with light color bags they usually get color transfer.


----------



## Seedlessplum

I have really grown to like this bags. I got 2 of them: one in luggage croc embossed and the other in cinnabar during mark downs
But both I can't bear to use them!


----------



## designer.deals

Seedlessplum said:


> I have really grown to like this bags. I got 2 of them: one in luggage croc embossed and the other in cinnabar during mark downs
> But both I can't bear to use them!
> 
> View attachment 2427324




Why can't you use them?


----------



## Piarpreet

designer.deals said:


> Why can't you use them?




Same question lol


----------



## Seedlessplum

designer.deals said:


> Why can't you use them?





Piarpreet said:


> Same question lol



I actually can't wait to wear them and had already decided that they should go with which colors of my wardrobe. But I am afraid of spoiling the new leathers.


----------



## Blossy

Ooh I just LOVE the Cinnabar, but it's so hard to find here!


----------



## Euromutt86

Squeal! Early XMAS gift! And new baby hamilton makes three!


----------



## designer.deals

Seedlessplum said:


> I actually can't wait to wear them and had already decided that they should go with which colors of my wardrobe. But I am afraid of spoiling the new leathers.




They are beautiful colors. Especially the cinnabar !


----------



## Seedlessplum

designer.deals said:


> They are beautiful colors. Especially the cinnabar !



Thanks! 
These bags are really understated.
I hope more girls would love them!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Blossy said:


> Ooh I just LOVE the Cinnabar, but it's so hard to find here!



Thanks! I was really lucky to find a matching wristlet too.
Hope u will find something that u love real soon







Euromutt86 said:


> Squeal! Early XMAS gift! And new baby hamilton makes three!



She is very adorable! Congrats


----------



## Euromutt86

Just bought a MK Hamilton in Zinnia. Can't wait till she gets here!


----------



## Oliviatatiana

My babyyyy Pearl Grey N/S Specchio Hamilton Tote. It's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Euromutt86

Oliviatatiana said:


> View attachment 2428662
> 
> My babyyyy Pearl Grey N/S Specchio Hamilton Tote. It's gorgeous!!!!



DANG!! WOW! Lucky you! I loveee it!!!


----------



## coachluvver

I can join the club now!! Early Christmas present from my hubby. Loooove her!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

coachluvver said:


> I can join the club now!! Early Christmas present from my hubby. Loooove her!!!
> 
> View attachment 2429025



Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## haruhii

coachluvver said:


> I can join the club now!! Early Christmas present from my hubby. Loooove her!!!
> 
> View attachment 2429025




Nice! I haven't seen the brown one with silver hardware before.


----------



## Euromutt86

coachluvver said:


> I can join the club now!! Early Christmas present from my hubby. Loooove her!!!
> 
> View attachment 2429025




It's gorgeous!! Awesome Xmas gift!!!


----------



## amandah313

Large Hamilton satchel in luggage with gold hardware!!


----------



## amandah313

eehlers said:


> So this lovely lady arrived on my doorstep today...black with gold HW. The leather is so soft - love!!
> View attachment 2421998
> 
> And here she is with her older sister, luggage with silver HW. Two classy dames.
> View attachment 2421999
> 
> Can't wait till my black beauty gets as squisherific as luggage.




Lovely bags!


----------



## designer.deals

Should I keep the luggage selma or get the luggage Hamilton ?


----------



## amandah313

designer.deals said:


> Should I keep the luggage selma or get the luggage Hamilton ?




I love love love my hamilton in luggage... However I have never owned a Selma bag..


----------



## designer.deals

amandah313 said:


> I love love love my hamilton in luggage... However I have never owned a Selma bag..




I'm indecisive. I like it but there's something holding me back


----------



## amandah313

designer.deals said:


> I'm indecisive. I like it but there's something holding me back




Hmm what makes you not totally in love with your Selma bag?


----------



## designer.deals

amandah313 said:


> Hmm what makes you not totally in love with your Selma bag?




Because i could get the Hamilton on sale & return the selma to get a different color


----------



## songofthesea

so I would like some opinions....I have never owned a Hamilton and got one the other day from zappos...luggage leather, silver hardware...the chain doesn't feel that substantial to me; do others of you feel that way?
my other concern is that I don't want this particular bag to show up in an outlet...I paid 358.00 for it and would  hate to see it in an outlet...the person at mk store said that they make  specific bags just for the outlet and that this bag wouldn't end up there...
would love some thoughts...
thanks!!!


----------



## amandah313

designer.deals said:


> Because i could get the Hamilton on sale & return the selma to get a different color





I think you should do that!


----------



## designer.deals

amandah313 said:


> I think you should do that!




Thank you.now which size should I get ?


----------



## amandah313

designer.deals said:


> Thank you.now which size should I get ?




Well I have both the EW and NS and I prefer the larger one (NS). I'm 5'1 and I don't think the bag swallows me at all. It holds all of my "crap" nicely lol


----------



## designer.deals

amandah313 said:


> Well I have both the EW and NS and I prefer the larger one (NS). I'm 5'1 and I don't think the bag swallows me at all. It holds all of my "crap" nicely lol




That's what I feel. Well if I can still get the extra discount I'm taking it lol


----------



## songofthesea

Still looking for help about the hardware! Thanks!!


----------



## amandah313

songofthesea said:


> Still looking for help about the hardware! Thanks!!




I would say if you aren't happy with it, return it back to zappos. Their customer service and return policy is awesome. I don't think the hamilton with the lock will be at the outlet stores. You may be able to find one at TJ Maxx or eBay?


----------



## songofthesea

Hey Amanda! Actually I'm looking to see what Hamilton owners think of the hardware. It does t feel "heavy"; it feels almost "hollow" and I'm just wondering what everyone who owns one thinks. I wouldn't be happy finding a Hamilton that I bought at full price at TJ!


----------



## amandah313

songofthesea said:


> Hey Amanda! Actually I'm looking to see what Hamilton owners think of the hardware. It does t feel "heavy"; it feels almost "hollow" and I'm just wondering what everyone who owns one thinks. I wouldn't be happy finding a Hamilton that I bought at full price at TJ!




In my opinion, the only heavy hardware on the bag is the lock. The chains on the strap are not heavy to me.


----------



## Euromutt86

songofthesea said:


> so I would like some opinions....I have never owned a Hamilton and got one the other day from zappos...luggage leather, silver hardware...the chain doesn't feel that substantial to me; do others of you feel that way?
> my other concern is that I don't want this particular bag to show up in an outlet...I paid 358.00 for it and would  hate to see it in an outlet...the person at mk store said that they make  specific bags just for the outlet and that this bag wouldn't end up there...
> would love some thoughts...
> thanks!!!



It definitely won't be in an outlet. 

I have three hamilton's and I've never had a problem with the weight of the lock or the chains. I make sure not to overstuff the bag because my shoulder tends to hurt if I carry it on my shoulder.


----------



## shoptilludrop4

rmkette said:


> Anybody here use the Hamilton as a school bag? It looks like it'd double up perfectly!



Yes I bought the large saffiano since saffiano holds shape better for daily school and work use


----------



## shoptilludrop4

Gie_Dazzling said:


> Hi all, just joined this forum after years being a silent reader. It's my first post and hope it helps



Love did you get it in sale ?


----------



## vixan

songofthesea said:


> so I would like some opinions....I have never owned a Hamilton and got one the other day from zappos...luggage leather, silver hardware...the chain doesn't feel that substantial to me; do others of you feel that way?
> my other concern is that I don't want this particular bag to show up in an outlet...I paid 358.00 for it and would  hate to see it in an outlet...the person at mk store said that they make  specific bags just for the outlet and that this bag wouldn't end up there...
> would love some thoughts...
> thanks!!!



Hamiltons tend to not ever go on sale despite being at the outlet. There is an outlet Large Hamilton that cost the same as your bag and the small for $300. The difference is the lock, slight different sizes (outlet small is bigger) and it has two compartments vs one large one.
Idk the exact bag you have but going on sale/being moved to the outlet/ being contracted to Tj maxx or other stores like it is just the name of the game. There are women who can find lots of different bags on sale whether it's through the outlet or coupon codes.


----------



## Oliviatatiana

More pictures of my Pearl Grey Specchio N/S Hamilton Tote. I am in love





I got her online at Macy's during the F&F sale! My first MK!


----------



## zuzu717

Just curious if anyone else has had an issue with the metal part of your Hamilton getting discolored. I'm aware that it will get scratched because of the lock rubbing against it but I'm not happy with it changing colors. I've only had my bag for two months and I do take great care of it.


----------



## Piarpreet

zuzu717 said:


> Just curious if anyone else has had an issue with the metal part of your Hamilton getting discolored. I'm aware that it will get scratched because of the lock rubbing against it but I'm not happy with it changing colors. I've only had my bag for two months and I do take great care of it.




I dont use mine often enough for it to do that  i change my bag daily with outfits


----------



## jojon21

Does anyone know if there will be any regular leather Hamilton's this spring in bright colors, or will it all be saffiano? Thanks.


----------



## amandah313

jojon21 said:


> Does anyone know if there will be any regular leather Hamilton's this spring in bright colors, or will it all be saffiano? Thanks.




Good question! Id like to know the same


----------



## MrsDarcy

I'm looking for this bag! Anyone?


----------



## Euromutt86

jojon21 said:


> Does anyone know if there will be any regular leather Hamilton's this spring in bright colors, or will it all be saffiano? Thanks.



I asked a woman from the MK store and she said yes, they'll have regular and saffiano. Hope she's right!


----------



## Euromutt86

Oliviatatiana said:


> More pictures of my Pearl Grey Specchio N/S Hamilton Tote. I am in love
> View attachment 2432321
> View attachment 2432324
> View attachment 2432325
> View attachment 2432326
> 
> I got her online at Macy's during the F&F sale! My first MK!



Gorgeous! It's beautiful!


----------



## iHeartMK

songofthesea said:


> so I would like some opinions....I have never owned a Hamilton and got one the other day from zappos...luggage leather, silver hardware...the chain doesn't feel that substantial to me; do others of you feel that way?
> my other concern is that I don't want this particular bag to show up in an outlet...I paid 358.00 for it and would  hate to see it in an outlet...the person at mk store said that they make  specific bags just for the outlet and that this bag wouldn't end up there...
> would love some thoughts...
> thanks!!!


I think the chains are pretty substantial, it has a good weight to it and I like it that it does, good quality.. It doesn't feel hollow to me at all.

The SA from the MK store you spoke to is right about how outlets make their own version of the Hamilton (and other handbags) but there STILL is a possibility that a Hamilton w/ the lcok will appear in an outlet. Last time I've been to the MK outlet, I saw a purple saffiano Hamilton.  
Now, I highly doubt the luggage w/ SHW Hamilton will end up at the outlet b/c it's been a very popular bag for so many years, as it's been one of the "original bags/colors" that came out way back when....
It's also possible that you'll find your Hamilton at a TJ Maxx as well, I think I read it somewhere in these forums..


----------



## Oliviatatiana

Euromutt86 said:


> Gorgeous! It's beautiful!



Thank you so much!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

MrsDarcy said:


> View attachment 2433784
> 
> 
> I'm looking for this bag! Anyone?


I just purchased this bag last week at TJ Maxx in Black it is the outlet version of the -Hamilton.  Rock N Roll Hamilton in red.  Check MK outlets, TJ Max or eBay.


----------



## jojon21

Euromutt86 said:


> I asked a woman from the MK store and she said yes, they'll have regular and saffiano. Hope she's right!



Great, I'm so happy to hear this! I love my saffiano, but I want one in regular leather too! Thanks for the info!


----------



## MrsDarcy

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I just purchased this bag last week at TJ Maxx in Black it is the outlet version of the -Hamilton.  Rock N Roll Hamilton in red.  Check MK outlets, TJ Max or eBay.




Thank you very much! I'm keeping an eye on ebay already and I am planning a trip to the outlet tomorrow. Unfortunately I live in Europe, no TJ Maxx in my country yet..you gals are so lucky!


----------



## Piarpreet

Im guessing the non safiano will have a slouch?


----------



## IraPo

My Hamilton.


----------



## Euromutt86

YAY! My new MK Hamilton in Zinnia.


----------



## amandah313

Euromutt86 said:


> YAY! My new MK Hamilton in Zinnia.




Pretty in pink !


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Euromutt86 said:


> YAY! My new MK Hamilton in Zinnia.


love it


----------



## iheart_purses

Just got my second Hamilton today, in Luggage with SHW. Early birthday present!!!! I am soo happy.
They are going to be best friends


----------



## Euromutt86

amandah313 said:


> Pretty in pink !



Thank you! Ladies. I'm happy to call it mine. Can't wait to get it back!


----------



## Rose71

iHeartMK said:


> Wait, does your dark khaki Hamilton have an adjustable shoulder strap? Is this something new? Is it also removable? Can you post a side view so I can see, please


Sorry for my late answer:  
Yes, the shoulder strap is variable and can be removedI hope I can help you.  But anyway, I have decided for the classiche model (Hamilton N / S)For me, the long Shoulder Strap was to long and not so comfy for the Shoulder, but comfy for crossbody, you know? Good wishes


----------



## fieldsinspring

Hamilton in fuschia . Just got her.


----------



## fieldsinspring

Sorry it wouldn't let me attach the pic


----------



## acm1134

fieldsinspring said:


> sorry it wouldn't let me attach the pic
> View attachment 2439066


love !


----------



## amandah313

fieldsinspring said:


> Sorry it wouldn't let me attach the pic
> View attachment 2439066




Very pretty! Where from?


----------



## fieldsinspring

Thank you! Nordstrom..they're sold out now from what I've been told.




acm1134 said:


> love !







amandah313 said:


> Very pretty! Where from?


----------



## jojon21

fieldsinspring said:


> Sorry it wouldn't let me attach the pic
> View attachment 2439066



Beautiful! Does this have the old closure or the new closure like the red?


----------



## Euromutt86

fieldsinspring said:


> Sorry it wouldn't let me attach the pic
> View attachment 2439066



Love, gorgeous!!


----------



## fieldsinspring

jojon21 said:


> Beautiful! Does this have the old closure or the new closure like the red?




Thanks! The new closure. At first I though I hated it but I'm starting to think it's easier to
Open this way. 



Euromutt86 said:


> Love, gorgeous!!




Thanks!


----------



## vixan

Cute! I got this bag for my sister as a graduation gift, the small version


----------



## fieldsinspring

I have this bag and love it!! Perfect size, organized sections and doesn't flop down from soft leather. Congrats! 




vixan said:


> Cute! I got this bag for my sister as a graduation gift, the small version


----------



## amandah313

vixan said:


> Cute! I got this bag for my sister as a graduation gift, the small version




She will love it!


----------



## drcoach1979

Got her last christmas and has been my favorite hamilton since


----------



## Euromutt86

drcoach1979 said:


> Got her last christmas and has been my favorite hamilton since




Drool drool drool. Saw this today. This bag is gorgeous!


----------



## drcoach1979

Euromutt86 said:


> Drool drool drool. Saw this today. This bag is gorgeous!


Thank you


----------



## golf

My Hamilton mandarin has just arrived for few day ago


----------



## MrsDarcy

golf said:


> My Hamilton mandarin has just arrived for few day ago




Which colour is this? Is it red? Since mandarin suggests more orange


----------



## Cherry1

Michael Kors Croco-Embossed Hamilton Tote
Luggage


----------



## keishapie1973

Joining the club with this classic beauty!!!  Black e/w Saffiano Hamilton......


----------



## fashion_guru86

My Christmas present from Hubby.... Black E/w Hamilton with specchio leather and silver hardware. I love the structure!


----------



## chetiboy

Eyeing this soooo bad. Is it too girly for a fabulous boy???


----------



## chetiboy

Eyeing this sooo bad. Is it too girly for a fabulous boy???


----------



## vixan

chetiboy said:


> Eyeing this sooo bad. Is it too girly for a fabulous boy???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2441666



Is this in Dark Dune?? I think it's just the right speed for you Mr fab


----------



## chetiboy

vixan said:


> Is this in Dark Dune?? I think it's just the right speed for you Mr fab




Pearl Grey with silver hardware. Ok then!!! I have some shopping to do!!!! Need a lift me up piece this season!!! Seems ppl forgot to give me a gift last christmas


----------



## vixan

chetiboy said:


> Pearl Grey with silver hardware. Ok then!!! I have some shopping to do!!!! Need a lift me up piece this season!!! Seems ppl forgot to give me a gift last christmas



Treat yourself! And post what you got


----------



## MrsDarcy

chetiboy said:


> Eyeing this sooo bad. Is it too girly for a fabulous boy???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2441666




You will look fabulous carrying it!


----------



## amethyst25

chetiboy said:


> Eyeing this sooo bad. Is it too girly for a fabulous boy???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2441666



Looks great! Do you know if this is dark dune or dark khaki?


----------



## Piarpreet

chetiboy said:


> Eyeing this sooo bad. Is it too girly for a fabulous boy???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2441666




Honestly i think it is too feminine


----------



## Cheers2Purses

Finally!  I'm in!


----------



## acm1134

Cheers2Purses said:


> Finally!  I'm in!



Beautiful bag ! Is this luggage or coffee ?


----------



## chetiboy

The photo is saffiano pearl grey. Hmmm. Im still thinking twice about it. But who cares i have a speedy bandouliere 35 and im fine. The chains im a bit put off. Will try it on one more time haha


----------



## Euromutt86

Just had to do it and grab my fourth Hamilton! I'm so excited! Can't wait to receive it in the mail!


----------



## Euromutt86

chetiboy said:


> The photo is saffiano pearl grey. Hmmm. Im still thinking twice about it. But who cares i have a speedy bandouliere 35 and im fine. The chains im a bit put off. Will try it on one more time haha



I've seen a man rocking a black one. He looked awesome! Do what makes you happy! I think you'll be happy with it.


----------



## Cheers2Purses

acm1134 said:


> Beautiful bag ! Is this luggage or coffee ?


This is the luggage color in Saffiano leather!


----------



## MDT

chetiboy said:


> The photo is saffiano pearl grey. Hmmm. Im still thinking twice about it. But who cares i have a speedy bandouliere 35 and im fine. The chains im a bit put off. Will try it on one more time haha



As the others have said, do what makes you happy! That pearl gray is gorgeous!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Cheers2Purses said:


> Finally!  I'm in!


I love it and the charm you added looks great


----------



## Cheers2Purses

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I love it and the charm you added looks great


Thanks!  It's my first charm and it is perfect!


----------



## chetiboy

chetiboy said:


> Eyeing this sooo bad. Is it too girly for a fabulous boy???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2441666




Skipped the pearl grey saffiano with silver hardware. Broke my heart. But got a longchamp le pliage le cuir in tan instead, large. So ok yearender all in all


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

chetiboy said:


> Eyeing this sooo bad. Is it too girly for a fabulous boy???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2441666


buy it


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

fieldsinspring said:


> Sorry it wouldn't let me attach the pic
> View attachment 2439066


where did u get this bag?


----------



## Punkie

I finally get to join after years of lurking ! I was taught to always buy a sale so I had always stuck to coach and two jet set michael kors I got from eBay. With that being said I bit the bullet and bought a Hamilton satchel from Belk with a 20% off coupon (lol). 

I had been looking on eBay for a very long time to find a good condition one for under 200 in the brown monogram. I realized it was going to be a rare find if I did after months of looking. So DH said to buy new for our 10th anniversary coming up this new year. 

With all that being said. Here is my lovely bag I get the privilege of carrying for the next five years lol !


----------



## daintdoll

Cheers2Purses said:


> Finally!  I'm in!



Oooh, where'd you get the cute charm? Adds so much to the bag!


----------



## Sheerblonde

Christmas present for myself: Michael Kors Hamilton E/W red.


----------



## Rose71

Sheerblonde said:


> Christmas present for myself: Michael Kors Hamilton E/W red.



congratsthe presents for self are  the best, i think


----------



## Rose71

is it a pinkish red?


----------



## Esquared72

Sheerblonde said:


> Christmas present for myself: Michael Kors Hamilton E/W red.




I am really loving this red - looks like a true red, perfect for the holidays. Congrats!


----------



## Sheerblonde

Rose71 said:


> congratsthe presents for self are  the best, i think


Thank you. That's right!



Rose71 said:


> is it a pinkish red?


No, it's a deep true red.



eehlers said:


> I am really loving this red - looks like a true red, perfect for the holidays. Congrats!


Thanks. Yes, it's a true red, not pinkish and not orange.


----------



## Sheerblonde

I try to post better pics. It's difficult to "catch" the real color. In reality, it's not pinkish at all.

Michael Kors Hamilton E/W red:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Michael Kors Hamilton E/W red with my red vernis pumps by Lanvin for H&M:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Euromutt86

Sheerblonde said:


> I try to post better pics. It's difficult to "catch" the real color. In reality, it's not pinkish at all.
> 
> Michael Kors Hamilton E/W red:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Michael Kors Hamilton E/W red with my red vernis pumps by Lanvin for H&M:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Wow, I love the red! I bought a red mini messenger with gold h/w. I cannot wait to get it! JAN 3rd!!!!


----------



## acm1134

Sheerblonde said:


> I try to post better pics. It's difficult to "catch" the real color. In reality, it's not pinkish at all.
> 
> Michael Kors Hamilton E/W red:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Michael Kors Hamilton E/W red with my red vernis pumps by Lanvin for H&M:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Such a beautiful rich color ! Does the tag on the bag just state "red" ? I would love to get a red bag but want it in a true red not mandarin


----------



## Sheerblonde

Euromutt86 said:


> Wow, I love the red! I bought a red mini messenger with gold h/w. I cannot wait to get it! JAN 3rd!!!!


You will love it!



acm1134 said:


> Such a beautiful rich color ! Does the tag on the bag just state "red" ? I would love to get a red bag but want it in a true red not mandarin


Yes, it just says "red".


----------



## Rose71

Thank youMaybe I think the colour will be  a different at all monitors. Red is a big colour and a statement


----------



## Cherry1




----------



## MDT

Sheerblonde said:


> I try to post better pics. It's difficult to "catch" the real color. In reality, it's not pinkish at all.
> 
> Michael Kors Hamilton E/W red:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Michael Kors Hamilton E/W red with my red vernis pumps by Lanvin for H&M:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



This shade of red is gorgeous with the gold. Such a pretty bag!


----------



## Hollywood Hills

I'm thinking about buying my first hamilton and it will most likely be a specchio E/W in optic white.
Do you think a white bag is versatile and not too delicate for everyday use? I must say that altough i like my designer bags to be for everyday use, i take good care of them and don't toss them around or put them down everywhere.


----------



## 90046

is the optic white specchio E/W in reg or saffiano leather?

the saffiano is very durable
(have an E/W in navy saffiano myself...good choice)

white would be gorg!!!!


----------



## Hollywood Hills

I think it is saffiano leather, the bag looks like it won't lose its shape.
I'll go back to thr store tomorrow and buy the bag, if still available


----------



## Rose71

My new baby The navy one


----------



## iHeartMK

Those with the new Hamiltons, how are y'all liking the new centered, extended snap closure?  One of the features I appreciated about the outlet version Hamilton was that it had the extended snap closure but I'm not sure if I like it on the saffiano Hamiltons. They're so thick!! lt's like a good 2 inches or something. But maybe with the extended snap clusure, it'll cause less 'waves' on the top, if that makes sense..just my thoughts..


----------



## Rose71

iHeartMK said:


> Those with the new Hamiltons, how are y'all liking the new centered, extended snap closure?  One of the features I appreciated about the outlet version Hamilton was that it had the extended snap closure but I'm not sure if I like it on the saffiano Hamiltons. They're so thick!! lt's like a good 2 inches or something. But maybe with the extended snap clusure, it'll cause less 'waves' on the top, if that makes sense..just my thoughts..


Hey, I don't know  if I like this new closure or not. My dune Hamilton have the older one and I like it much. Maybe it´s a habituation. I will taste. 
And whats annoys me a little and I don´t understand is the point, that the inside fold with the zipper was so small that don´t take a big purse in it. So I save my Money Purse with the inside Keyholder. 1 Cm more and a big money purse fits


----------



## Shopaholic1634

So I had to add another Hamilton to my collection! I've loved this one for a while and just had to get it!! It is slate grey, croc embossed, and with silver hardware. And of course I had to get the matching wallet!


----------



## Chrissie82

Rose71 said:


> My new baby The navy one



Love both colors. Congrats!!


----------



## Euromutt86

Shopaholic1634 said:


> So I had to add another Hamilton to my collection! I've loved this one for a while and just had to get it!! It is slate grey, croc embossed, and with silver hardware. And of course I had to get the matching wallet!



Awesome! What outfits will you wear with it? I have gray and I'm having some trouble finding clothes that will work.


----------



## Shopaholic1634

Euromutt86 said:


> Awesome! What outfits will you wear with it? I have gray and I'm having some trouble finding clothes that will work.



I'm going to of course wear it with black and white, but I plan on wearing it a lot with purples! One of my favorite combinations is purple and grey, I actually wear it all the time! What have you tried wearing yours with?


----------



## Euromutt86

Got a new Hamilton red mini messenger!


----------



## Euromutt86

Shopaholic1634 said:


> I'm going to of course wear it with black and white, but I plan on wearing it a lot with purples! One of my favorite combinations is purple and grey, I actually wear it all the time! What have you tried wearing yours with?



I wore it with a dark gray and black. I will try it with purple! I've only had it for a week. I've been pinning outfits on pinterest! Haha!


----------



## Rose71

Shopaholic1634 said:


> So I had to add another Hamilton to my collection! I've loved this one for a while and just had to get it!! It is slate grey, croc embossed, and with silver hardware. And of course I had to get the matching wallet!


congrats..looks good


----------



## Rose71

Euromutt86 said:


> Got a new Hamilton red mini messenger!


Oh how cute. But I thought you will go with a bigger Hamilton in navy.  O.k. we want all the beauties.


----------



## Punkie

Euromutt86 said:


> Got a new Hamilton red mini messenger!




That is just adorable !! What a beautiful red !


----------



## Euromutt86

Rose71 said:


> Oh how cute. But I thought you will go with a bigger Hamilton in navy.  O.k. we want all the beauties.



I am getting the one in the navy. I bought this two weeks ago and it just arrived today. Now just waiting on my zinnia tote to come back from mk and I'll take a family shot. I'm still deciding on what navy size to get.


----------



## Rose71

Euromutt86 said:


> I am getting the one in the navy. I bought this two weeks ago and it just arrived today. Now just waiting on my zinnia tote to come back from mk and I'll take a family shot. I'm still deciding on what navy size to get.


I wish you good luck to decide.I'm curious about your MK family photo.


----------



## Sheerblonde

Euromutt86 said:


> Got a new Hamilton red mini messenger!


Oh, you got it! Beautiful bag! Isn't it a gorgeous colour? It seems to be the same red like mine.


----------



## Shopaholic1634

Euromutt86 said:


> I wore it with a dark gray and black. I will try it with purple! I've only had it for a week. I've been pinning outfits on pinterest! Haha!





Euromutt86 said:


> Got a new Hamilton red mini messenger!




Definitely try the purple! I also love it with different shades of pink!

I love the mini Hamilton! How much can you fit in it?


----------



## Piarpreet

Euromutt86 said:


> Got a new Hamilton red mini messenger!




 Love this bag i have it in brown (luggage) and I'm waiting for a pink one, i was even debating getting the green one  its too damn cute!


----------



## Euromutt86

Piarpreet said:


> Love this bag i have it in brown (luggage) and I'm waiting for a pink one, i was even debating getting the green one  its too damn cute!



They had the pink one on sale at Macy's for $112, then sold out. I was going to get it, but already have pink. It is cute, I'm wearing it today and everybody is loving it!


----------



## Euromutt86

Shopaholic1634 said:


> Definitely try the purple! I also love it with different shades of pink!
> 
> I love the mini Hamilton! How much can you fit in it?



I will try with the pink! That sounds great!

So far I've just put in my sunglasses, keys, phone, and wallet. Had to switch to my smaller wallet though. It's not as big as the Selma mini messenger. I love it though. It's very cute and convenient.


----------



## Euromutt86

Sheerblonde said:


> Oh, you got it! Beautiful bag! Isn't it a gorgeous colour? It seems to be the same red like mine.



Yes! Came one day late! That's ok though. It's definitely the same colour. Such a wonderful red!  It's a perfect choice for me since I'm not a huge fan of red.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Shopaholic1634 said:


> So I had to add another Hamilton to my collection! I've loved this one for a while and just had to get it!! It is slate grey, croc embossed, and with silver hardware. And of course I had to get the matching wallet!


Great set. Enjoy!


----------



## vixan

This is gorgeous! Sophisticated and stylish


----------



## Hollywood Hills

Last friday, i went back to the store to buy the white specchio e/w Hamilton i saw there the day before. Unfortunately, someone else bought it.


----------



## mapetitevie

Joining the club with my black Hamilton with GHW. I've had this beauty for 1,5 years now, the photo was taken last summer.


----------



## Euromutt86

Hollywood Hills said:


> Last friday, i went back to the store to buy the white specchio e/w Hamilton i saw there the day before. Unfortunately, someone else bought it.



Oh no!!!! I'm so sorry! You'll find it again.


----------



## Euromutt86

mapetitevie said:


> Joining the club with my black Hamilton with GHW. I've had this beauty for 1,5 years now, the photo was taken last summer.



Makes me wish I had Gold H/W!


----------



## mapetitevie

Euromutt86 said:


> Makes me wish I had Gold H/W!


Gold is just perfect for the summer, imo.


----------



## Euromutt86

mapetitevie said:


> Gold is just perfect for the summer, imo.



I went with Silver because I saw everybody with Gold H/W. I thought it was too much for me. I finally got my Zinnia with Gold H/W and I love it. Guess I'll just have to get one in black with Gold H/W!! Haha!


----------



## mapetitevie

Euromutt86 said:


> I went with Silver because I saw everybody with Gold H/W. I thought it was too much for me. I finally got my Zinnia with Gold H/W and I love it. Guess I'll just have to get one in black with Gold H/W!! Haha!




Definitely, there's no such thing as having too many bags!


----------



## Hollywood Hills

Euromutt86 said:


> Oh no!!!! I'm so sorry! You'll find it again.



And if not, i'll just buy another Selma.


----------



## Euromutt86

mapetitevie said:


> Definitely, there's no such thing as having too many bags!



HAHAHA! I already told my husband what I wanted this year. Three purses a year isn't too bad...I bought 7 last year.


----------



## Euromutt86

Hollywood Hills said:


> And if not, i'll just buy another Selma.



Gosh, I want a Selma, but I don't know which one to get. I'm a huge Hamilton fan. I have one Messenger Selma, but I want a larger one.


----------



## Vicmarie

Hello !! Finally a part of the club with my bright bright palm green saffiano Hamilton !! I was on the fence about the color for a few days but I just couldn't pass it up. . I was wanting it choose between that one , the dark khaki with gold trim , or grey with silver trim ...we'll see what kind of outfits I can pull it off with ! 




Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## MDT

Vicmarie said:


> Hello !! Finally a part of the club with my bright bright palm green saffiano Hamilton !! I was on the fence about the color for a few days but I just couldn't pass it up. . I was wanting it choose between that one , the dark khaki with gold trim , or grey with silver trim ...we'll see what kind of outfits I can pull it off with !
> View attachment 2456449
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Love! I bought a large Jet Set travel tote in palm and can't get enough of the color!


----------



## bella601

Beautiful


----------



## Vicmarie

Thanks ! Haven't broken it in yet ! Im nervous ? Does saffiano on a Hamilton hold shape well ? I've had a Selma since last march and it looks great , but doesn't stand as talk as this one .


----------



## Euromutt86

Vicmarie said:


> Hello !! Finally a part of the club with my bright bright palm green saffiano Hamilton !! I was on the fence about the color for a few days but I just couldn't pass it up. . I was wanting it choose between that one , the dark khaki with gold trim , or grey with silver trim ...we'll see what kind of outfits I can pull it off with !
> View attachment 2456449
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Oh my goodness! I love the colour! It's s'cute! Welcome to the club!


----------



## Vicmarie

Euromutt86 said:


> Oh my goodness! I love the colour! It's s'cute! Welcome to the club!




Thanks ! I'll be breaking her in tomorrow


----------



## tazfrk

Congrats, enjoy!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Vicmarie said:


> Hello !! Finally a part of the club with my bright bright palm green saffiano Hamilton !! I was on the fence about the color for a few days but I just couldn't pass it up. . I was wanting it choose between that one , the dark khaki with gold trim , or grey with silver trim ...we'll see what kind of outfits I can pull it off with !
> View attachment 2456449
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


love this color enjoy


----------



## Euromutt86

Rose71 said:


> I wish you good luck to decide.I'm curious about your MK family photo.



I just bought the navy Hamilton now!


----------



## Rose71

Euromutt86 said:


> I just bought the navy Hamilton now!


Wow...  show me a pic please


----------



## keishapie1973

Euromutt86 said:


> I just bought the navy Hamilton now!



Congrats!!!! Can't wait to see pics.....


----------



## Rose71

Vicmarie said:


> Hello !! Finally a part of the club with my bright bright palm green saffiano Hamilton !! I was on the fence about the color for a few days but I just couldn't pass it up. . I was wanting it choose between that one , the dark khaki with gold trim , or grey with silver trim ...we'll see what kind of outfits I can pull it off with !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


The colour rockscongrats


----------



## Euromutt86

Rose71 said:


> Wow...  show me a pic please



I will, I tried to post pictures on my iMac, iPad, and iphone! It wouldn't let me upload any of them!! I took a family picture minus the Zinnia which is still being repaired by MK.


----------



## Sheerblonde

Vicmarie said:


> Hello !! Finally a part of the club with my bright bright palm green saffiano Hamilton !! I was on the fence about the color for a few days but I just couldn't pass it up. . I was wanting it choose between that one , the dark khaki with gold trim , or grey with silver trim ...we'll see what kind of outfits I can pull it off with !
> View attachment 2456449
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


The green one is an eyecatcher, too. Congrats!


----------



## Coni in OK

I love my Hamilton!   Unfortunately I have lost the gold lock!   Now that I have stopped crying, for the moment, I am hoping you can direct tme to the right place to buy a replacment Gold Hamilton?    :shame:


----------



## Vicmarie

Coni in OK said:


> I love my Hamilton!   Unfortunately I have lost the gold lock!   Now that I have stopped crying, for the moment, I am hoping you can direct tme to the right place to buy a replacment Gold Hamilton?    :shame:




Oh ! I'm not sure , do you have an mk store near you so you can ask ? How did you lose it ? If you don't mind me asking


----------



## Euromutt86

Coni in OK said:


> I love my Hamilton!   Unfortunately I have lost the gold lock!   Now that I have stopped crying, for the moment, I am hoping you can direct tme to the right place to buy a replacment Gold Hamilton?    :shame:



Online from ebay will get you a quick replacement. Call MK or go into your local MK store to get a replacement.


----------



## LocksAndKeys

Does anyone have the Mini Hamilton in the luggage color? I would love to see pics of that!


----------



## Euromutt86

LocksAndKeys said:


> Does anyone have the Mini Hamilton in the luggage color? I would love to see pics of that!



http://www.buynowbloglater.com/2013/12/the-michael-kors-mini-hamilton.html Hopefully this will help if nobody responds!


----------



## jjmoon

Ok, I need some help....I purchased a selma bag in navy but I haven't use it just yet (still not sure about) it's a gorgeous bag but I found that it's not really practical for me. I do love the saffiano leather and I've been looking at the Hamilton in medium size and I think I like it better than the selma now. If you have a medium Hamilton in saffiano leather do you like it? Does it feel heavy to you? One of my friend has a large Hamilton and she told me it's too heavy and you can't put too much stuff in it. Also color.....I like the Navy in selma but not sure about Hamilton. I also like coffee and black. What are your thoughts. 
TIA!!!


----------



## Euromutt86

jjmoon said:


> Ok, I need some help....I purchased a selma bag in navy but I haven't use it just yet (still not sure about) it's a gorgeous bag but I found that it's not really practical for me. I do love the saffiano leather and I've been looking at the Hamilton in medium size and I think I like it better than the selma now. If you have a medium Hamilton in saffiano leather do you like it? Does it feel heavy to you? One of my friend has a large Hamilton and she told me it's too heavy and you can't put too much stuff in it. Also color.....I like the Navy in selma but not sure about Hamilton. I also like coffee and black. What are your thoughts.
> TIA!!!




You're talking about the E/W Hamilton satchel. I have four N/S Hamilton's and it's not heavy for me and I can put an entire house in it! HAHA! It's like an endless Mary Poppins bag. I have one N/S Saffiano tote in Navy. I like the Saffiano. A Satchel is still good enough space. I would actually think it's the perfect size, but I'm usually carrying about two to three light jackets (I have kids) with me in my N/S Hamilton. I would go try them on in the store and see what you like. I want to be a selma girl, but I just don't love the bag like I love the Hamilton. The Navy was actually my first choice, but I wanted other bags that I would be able to use more often. Blue is my favorite colour and I think I'll be getting a lot of use out of this N/S Hamilton in Navy!


----------



## jjmoon

Euromutt86 said:


> You're talking about the E/W Hamilton satchel. I have four N/S Hamilton's and it's not heavy for me and I can put an entire house in it! HAHA! It's like an endless Mary Poppins bag. I have one N/S Saffiano tote in Navy. I like the Saffiano. A Satchel is still good enough space. I would actually think it's the perfect size, but I'm usually carrying about two to three light jackets (I have kids) with me in my N/S Hamilton. I would go try them on in the store and see what you like. I want to be a selma girl, but I just don't love the bag like I love the Hamilton. The Navy was actually my first choice, but I wanted other bags that I would be able to use more often. Blue is my favorite colour and I think I'll be getting a lot of use out of this N/S Hamilton in Navy!




Thank you for your thoughts. Yes E/W one not N/S. I want to keep my selma but idk I'll get many uses out of that bag. I paid full price for it and I don't want it to sit in my closet you know? I have kids too and I do have many large bags. I just want a good size bag not too big but still plenty of room for all my everyday stuff. I just love the way of Hamilton looks. Selma is just too plain....


----------



## Euromutt86

jjmoon said:


> Thank you for your thoughts. Yes E/W one not N/S. I want to keep my selma but idk I'll get many uses out of that bag. I paid full price for it and I don't want it to sit in my closet you know? I have kids too and I do have many large bags. I just want a good size bag not too big but still plenty of room for all my everyday stuff. I just love the way of Hamilton looks. Selma is just too plain....



I'd definitely go trade it in for the Satchel. If you have bad feelings now, you better go solve them before it gets too late. If a bag isn't right for me I'll have severe buyer's remorse. Yes, I agree about the Selma.


----------



## Cheers2Purses

daintdoll said:


> Oooh, where'd you get the cute charm? Adds so much to the bag!


I got this one at Macy's....they still have it online in burgundy and the white if you're interested.


----------



## Gie_Dazzling

Vicmarie said:


> Hello !! Finally a part of the club with my bright bright palm green saffiano Hamilton !! I was on the fence about the color for a few days but I just couldn't pass it up. . I was wanting it choose between that one , the dark khaki with gold trim , or grey with silver trim ...we'll see what kind of outfits I can pull it off with !
> View attachment 2456449
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



congrats! that's a gorgeous color


----------



## LocksAndKeys

Euromutt86 said:


> http://www.buynowbloglater.com/2013/12/the-michael-kors-mini-hamilton.html Hopefully this will help if nobody responds!


Thanks for the link!


----------



## jjmoon

Euromutt86 said:


> I'd definitely go trade it in for the Satchel. If you have bad feelings now, you better go solve them before it gets too late. If a bag isn't right for me I'll have severe buyer's remorse. Yes, I agree about the Selma.




I just ordered the Hamilton online. Will be returning the selma! Hopefully this is it. Thank you for your help!!


----------



## keishapie1973

jjmoon said:


> I just ordered the Hamilton online. Will be returning the selma! Hopefully this is it. Thank you for your help!!



Congrats!!! What size did you decide on?


----------



## Euromutt86

jjmoon said:


> I just ordered the Hamilton online. Will be returning the selma! Hopefully this is it. Thank you for your help!!



YAY! Good for you!! Glad you didn't wait on it and acted immediately!


----------



## Euromutt86

This is my MK Collection without the N/S Hamilton in Zinnia (it's being repaired by MK)


----------



## acm1134

Euromutt86 said:


> This is my MK Collection without the N/S Hamilton in Zinnia (it's being repaired by MK)


Is that navy hamilton saffiano leather ?


----------



## diva7633

Onye54 said:


> Yes I use all my Hamiltons for school bags. It fits my Macbook Pro 13' perfectly as well as a couple of notebooks, pencil case, my wiremouse, charging wires and everything!
> 
> Here is my new Hamilton I purchased...as it's winter now and it was on sale. Winter Whites but this is an off-white one. I love it...to go with the whole winter whites thing I also purchased the rabbit fur ball. I think it goes very well with this and any Hamilton for the winter!



I love this? Is it a large in regular (non Saffiano) leather?


----------



## jjmoon

tauketula said:


> Congrats!!! What size did you decide on?




I got E/W in Navy! I'm so excited!!


----------



## keishapie1973

jjmoon said:


> I got E/W in Navy! I'm so excited!!



You will love it!!! I have the e/w in black and it's the perfect everyday size for me......


----------



## keishapie1973

Euromutt86 said:


> This is my MK Collection without the N/S Hamilton in Zinnia (it's being repaired by MK)



Very nice collection!!!  I'm loving the navy Hamilton......


----------



## Euromutt86

acm1134 said:


> Is that navy hamilton saffiano leather ?



 Yes, it's saffiano. My first N/S with Saffiano.


----------



## Euromutt86

jjmoon said:


> I got E/W in Navy! I'm so excited!!



Yay! So happy for you!


----------



## Euromutt86

tauketula said:


> Very nice collection!!!  I'm loving the navy Hamilton......



Thank you, drooling over it for a longggg time. Happy to call it my own!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Euromutt86 said:


> This is my MK Collection without the N/S Hamilton in Zinnia (it's being repaired by MK)


Nice family picture.  They are all great bags! I just picked up another Hamilton today.  Love the Hamilton bag.


----------



## Euromutt86

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Nice family picture.  They are all great bags! I just picked up another Hamilton today.  Love the Hamilton bag.



Thank you! What colour did you get?


----------



## Rose71

jjmoon said:


> Ok, I need some help....I purchased a selma bag in navy but I haven't use it just yet (still not sure about) it's a gorgeous bag but I found that it's not really practical for me. I do love the saffiano leather and I've been looking at the Hamilton in medium size and I think I like it better than the selma now. If you have a medium Hamilton in saffiano leather do you like it? Does it feel heavy to you? One of my friend has a large Hamilton and she told me it's too heavy and you can't put too much stuff in it. Also color.....I like the Navy in selma but not sure about Hamilton. I also like coffee and black. What are your thoughts.
> TIA!!!


Go for the HamiltonIt´s a lovely Bag, I have 3 of them and love them all. I see to late, you have the Hamilton in navy...yeah..congrats


----------



## Rose71

Euromutt86 said:


> Yes, it's saffiano. My first N/S with Saffiano.


Yes, it is saffiano? I think it looks so casual on the pic.


----------



## Euromutt86

Pictures don't do it justice! My MIL works for Macy's, so I got the floor model for an awesome price! It already has a bit of a slouch, but I had it stuffed improperly so that's why it looked weird.


----------



## fieldsinspring

Navy saffiano hamilton


----------



## Euromutt86

fieldsinspring said:


> Navy saffiano hamilton
> View attachment 2463182



Twinsies! I can't take a good photo to save my life! I'm loving the Navy. What colours do you wear with it?


----------



## fieldsinspring

Yay! I love the navy too. I like that it's not so bright it doesn't make the bag look bigger. I like the black and luggage but think the navy is a timeless classic that looks great with any color including brown and black. I wear it with anything and everything! 




Euromutt86 said:


> Twinsies! I can't take a good photo to save my life! I'm loving the Navy. What colours do you wear with it?


----------



## zuzu717

Just got my bag back after sending it off for repairs... I missed her so much but honestly I think she may be a different bag. I decided to keep the metal plate in the back to avoid the issue I had before.


----------



## Euromutt86

zuzu717 said:


> Just got my bag back after sending it off for repairs... I missed her so much but honestly I think she may be a different bag. I decided to keep the metal plate in the back to avoid the issue I had before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463399



AHHHH! It's gorgeous! I had the opportunity to buy this bag, but passed up on it and I regret it! I'm getting my N/S Hamilton back from MK today! It's finally in after many weeks!!


----------



## zuzu717

Euromutt86 said:


> AHHHH! It's gorgeous! I had the opportunity to buy this bag, but passed up on it and I regret it! I'm getting my N/S Hamilton back from MK today! It's finally in after many weeks!!




Thanks girl. Your zinnia one right? I remember reading about it when you first got it. That's a gorgeous bag! I think I sent mine off around the same time you did. I'm happy they could fix it for you!


----------



## zuzu717

Euromutt86 said:


> AHHHH! It's gorgeous! I had the opportunity to buy this bag, but passed up on it and I regret it! I'm getting my N/S Hamilton back from MK today! It's finally in after many weeks!!




Hey I just saw your profile and saw that you live in Va Beach. I live in Hampton. Nice to meet a fellow TPFer from the Tidewater area!


----------



## Euromutt86

fieldsinspring said:


> Yay! I love the navy too. I like that it's not so bright it doesn't make the bag look bigger. I like the black and luggage but think the navy is a timeless classic that looks great with any color including brown and black. I wear it with anything and everything!



Navy was my first choice! Blue is my favorite colour. Still had to get Black and Tan. I honestly want one in every colour! I just got it and I'm pinning outfits! I need inspiration!


----------



## Euromutt86

zuzu717 said:


> Thanks girl. Your zinnia one right? I remember reading about it when you first got it. That's a gorgeous bag! I think I sent mine off around the same time you did. I'm happy they could fix it for you!



Yes, the zinnia! I made a martini to calm my excitement! I have to wait for my hubby to get home to watch the kiddos so I can go get it!  That's so great! Definitely nice to see a Hampton Roads lady on here! Are there any good deals at the Macy's over there?! Enjoying this weather?


----------



## zuzu717

Euromutt86 said:


> Yes, the zinnia! I made a martini to calm my excitement! I have to wait for my hubby to get home to watch the kiddos so I can go get it!  That's so great! Definitely nice to see a Hampton Roads lady on here! Are there any good deals at the Macy's over there?! Enjoying this weather?




Yeah the weather is irking my nerves a bit, especially with the tornadoes we had out here last week. Loving the rain though, nice sleeping weather. 
I don't really shop at my Macy's too often cause they never have many MKs on sale. I did get a really good deal when they had their F&F sale though. I got a MK Kempton shoulder bag for $54. That will be the bag I use when taking the munchkins out to the zoo or museum since it has a cross body option and is made of nylon. Any good deals on your side of the water?


----------



## Euromutt86

zuzu717 said:


> Yeah the weather is irking my nerves a bit, especially with the tornadoes we had out here last week. Loving the rain though, nice sleeping weather.
> I don't really shop at my Macy's too often cause they never have many MKs on sale. I did get a really good deal when they had their F&F sale though. I got a MK Kempton shoulder bag for $54. That will be the bag I use when taking the munchkins out to the zoo or museum since it has a cross body option and is made of nylon. Any good deals on your side of the water?



Tornadoes??? What???? Dillard's usually has the best deals that I've seen. Nordstrom's had a couple of deals $114 for a pink mini Hamilton. Can't believe your awesome deal!! You go to the zoo? I have a membership! I take my little one and we end up at Doumars afterwards.


----------



## zuzu717

Euromutt86 said:


> Tornadoes??? What???? Dillard's usually has the best deals that I've seen. Nordstrom's had a couple of deals $114 for a pink mini Hamilton. Can't believe your awesome deal!! You go to the zoo? I have a membership! I take my little one and we end up at Doumars afterwards.




Yeah there were tornadoes out here in Hampton last week and a church not too far from my house got really messed up. No Dillard's in hampton so lucky you cause you live closer to the good malls with the better department stores. Do you ever go to the MK outlet in Williamsburg? Yeah my three munchkins love the zoo and especially the aquarium out near you. What is Doumars? Never heard of it.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

My new NS Vanilla Hamilton Silver HW. Picked up at the OUTLET (yes OUTLET) for $ 164.50.  You never know what they will get in and what the mark down will be.   Another great deal.


----------



## jjmoon

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My new NS Vanilla Hamilton Silver HW. Picked up at the OUTLET (yes OUTLET) for $ 164.50.  You never know what they will get in and what the mark down will be.   Another great deal.




Beautiful and great buy! Is it soft leather or saffiano? I wish where I live have a MK outlet!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

jjmoon said:


> Beautiful and great buy! Is it soft leather or saffiano? I wish where I live have a MK outlet!


It is the soft leather.  Thanks


----------



## Euromutt86

Finally my Zinnia is home with me!


----------



## Rose71

Wow....I love all the Hamilton beautys


----------



## keishapie1973

Euromutt86 said:


> Finally my Zinnia is home with me!



So pretty!!!!


----------



## San1405

Hi Everyone!

I had a question on the Hamilton and thought you lovely ladies might have an answer.

What's the difference between the ones with the lock and key and the ones with the plate and logo?


----------



## Euromutt86

San1405 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I had a question on the Hamilton and thought you lovely ladies might have an answer.
> 
> What's the difference between the ones with the lock and key and the ones with the plate and logo?



The ones with the plate are made with especially for the outlet. IMO they're lower quality after comparing the one with the plate to my lock and key one. The leather is different and the insides are as well.


----------



## iHeartMK

Euromutt86 said:


> The ones with the plate are made with especially for the outlet. IMO they're lower quality after comparing the one with the plate to my lock and key one. The leather is different and the insides are as well.


Just to add on, the outlet version is in a more buttery (IMO) pebbled leather whereas the boutique version is in more of a smoother looking leather. In both bags, you'll get the same number of slip and zip pockets, except the outlet version has an additional center zip (and the outlet doesn't have the key fob); the boutique's slip pockets has a leather trim where the outlet version does not (not a huge factor). The interior lining material may differ between the two, but one of the main distinction is the printed logo on the lining.


----------



## vixan

The FP version is actually slightly smaller than the Outlet version.  To my knowledge,  the outlet bag only comes in the soft leather version.


----------



## cindy_975

Question for a newbie...

I just fell in love with the Cinnabar Python Hamilton and had to buy it.
But I can't seem to find much mention of Python embossed bags on this forum.
Is there something I am missing?


----------



## Duck

Can I join the club? I received this bag from netaporter two days ago with 40% off


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

cindy_975 said:


> Question for a newbie...
> 
> I just fell in love with the Cinnabar Python Hamilton and had to buy it.
> But I can't seem to find much mention of Python embossed bags on this forum.
> Is there something I am missing?


I have the slate python Selma and I love it.  The Hamilton looks great in python also.  Enjoy your bag.


----------



## cindy_975

Thanks for reassuring me about the python.  the bag  feels like a sinfully guilty pleasure, I'm still a little scared to use it!  (give me a week or so of adoration


----------



## Shopaholic1634

Euromutt86 said:


> Finally my Zinnia is home with me!



I love all your bags! I'm so glad your Zinnia is finally home!!


----------



## Shopaholic1634

San1405 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I had a question on the Hamilton and thought you lovely ladies might have an answer.
> 
> What's the difference between the ones with the lock and key and the ones with the plate and logo?



I actually prefer the outlet/name plate version of the Hamilton. The east/west version is larger than the FP east/west. I also prefer the leather on the outlet version. I have quite a few of the outlet version and they all have held up very well. So I think the quality of the outlet versions is just as good as the lock and key kind.


----------



## Shopaholic1634

So after seeing everyone's gorgeous navy Hamiltons I started searching around for one. After searching high and low, I took a chance on one on eBay. Thankfully it worked in my favor and I got a gorgeous navy outlet Hamilton with silver hardware for $110. I absolutely love it!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Shopaholic1634 said:


> I actually prefer the outlet/name plate version of the Hamilton. The east/west version is larger than the FP east/west. I also prefer the leather on the outlet version. I have quite a few of the outlet version and they all have held up very well. So I think the quality of the outlet versions is just as good as the lock and key kind.


I agree the leather is much softer and rich feeling on the outlet version.  The quality on all the outlet bags are excellent I have purchased many over the years and have had no issues.    I own both version in all sizes and styles and like them each for different reasons.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Shopaholic1634 said:


> So after seeing everyone's gorgeous navy Hamiltons I started searching around for one. After searching high and low, I took a chance on one on eBay. Thankfully it worked in my favor and I got a gorgeous navy outlet Hamilton with silver hardware for $110. I absolutely love it!


Great price and beautiful bag!!! Enjoy!! I promise you will love this bag.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

I feel like am getting out of hand with my purchases..... But no way I could resist this Hamilton at the outlet for $170.  They keep getting in some great transfers.  







Love the gold hardware on this bag.  The N/S tote is a little big for me I am 5ft but I love me a BIG bag and wear it proud.


----------



## Cherry1

Beautiful bag!


----------



## Euromutt86

Shopaholic1634 said:


> So after seeing everyone's gorgeous navy Hamiltons I started searching around for one. After searching high and low, I took a chance on one on eBay. Thankfully it worked in my favor and I got a gorgeous navy outlet Hamilton with silver hardware for $110. I absolutely love it!


I'm so happy for you! What an awesome price! I'm loving the Navy and since I got it I want to wear it everyday! Can't because I would be breaking the rules. Everyday a different bag! Navy is the new neutral and it's so versatile!


----------



## jjmoon

Euromutt86 said:


> I'm so happy for you! What an awesome price! I'm loving the Navy and since I got it I want to wear it everyday! Can't because I would be breaking the rules. Everyday a different bag! Navy is the new neutral and it's so versatile!




I agree!!! I have the hamilton satchel with lock and key in the navy as well and I LOVE it!!! But I wish MK make the Hamilton between the satchel and tote. Mine is a little too small for me and it's great if I don't put my whole house in there and the tote is just way too big to be used everyday.


----------



## Piarpreet

Hi guys! 
I'm considering buying the green mini hamilton crossbody in palm, but I have the luggage color and the fuchsia on backorder for february... AND a big one in yellow pyramid studs. I have sooooo many bags (around 60) but I dont have that vibrant green. Should I???


----------



## Euromutt86

Piarpreet said:


> Hi guys!
> I'm considering buying the green mini hamilton crossbody in palm, but I have the luggage color and the fuchsia on backorder for february... AND a big one in yellow pyramid studs. I have sooooo many bags (around 60) but I dont have that vibrant green. Should I???



If you enjoy small bags and already have so many, I would pull the trigger! I love the vibrant palm colour! I was going to get the fuchsia, but I already had pink and wanted red! Macy's had a killer deal on it.


----------



## Euromutt86

jjmoon said:


> I agree!!! I have the hamilton satchel with lock and key in the navy as well and I LOVE it!!! But I wish MK make the Hamilton between the satchel and tote. Mine is a little too small for me and it's great if I don't put my whole house in there and the tote is just way too big to be used everyday.



I agree that there needs to be an in-between the satchel and tote! HAHA!


----------



## JVXOXO

I'm new to the forum & to MK! This is my first MK bag and wallet 
I'm sure it won't be my last lol I posted 2 more photos in the Deals & Steals thread. I got the bag for the BIN price of $119 on ebay and the wallet for $49.99 at TJ Maxx. I'm a happy girl!


----------



## jjmoon

JVXOXO said:


> I'm new to the forum & to MK! This is my first MK bag and wallet
> 
> I'm sure it won't be my last lol I posted 2 more photos in the Deals & Steals thread. I got the bag for the BIN price of $119 on ebay and the wallet for $49.99 at TJ Maxx. I'm a happy girl!




Great buys! Congrats and welcome to MK club!!!


----------



## JVXOXO

jjmoon said:


> Great buys! Congrats and welcome to MK club!!!



Thank you


----------



## bmatencio

My first MK and I hunted this one down. The rose gold hardware tote!! Love it, the hardware is beautiful.


----------



## bmatencio

Pic did not upload &#128078;


----------



## JVXOXO

bmatencio said:


> My first MK and I hunted this one down. The rose gold hardware tote!! Love it, the hardware is beautiful.



The rose gold is nice!


----------



## jjmoon

Forgot to post my new baby!! 
Here she is!!


----------



## Shopaholic1634

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Great price and beautiful bag!!! Enjoy!! I promise you will love this bag.





Euromutt86 said:


> I'm so happy for you! What an awesome price! I'm loving the Navy and since I got it I want to wear it everyday! Can't because I would be breaking the rules. Everyday a different bag! Navy is the new neutral and it's so versatile!





jjmoon said:


> I agree!!! I have the hamilton satchel with lock and key in the navy as well and I LOVE it!!! But I wish MK make the Hamilton between the satchel and tote. Mine is a little too small for me and it's great if I don't put my whole house in there and the tote is just way too big to be used everyday.



Thanks so much ladies!! Oh my gosh I am loving the navy so far! I was a little nervous about what to wear it with, but so far I have worn it twice and it's looked so good!


----------



## Euromutt86

jjmoon said:


> Forgot to post my new baby!!
> Here she is!!
> View attachment 2470383



I was wondering when I was going to see her! I think she's gorgeous!!! I absolutely adore it!


----------



## jjmoon

Euromutt86 said:


> I was wondering when I was going to see her! I think she's gorgeous!!! I absolutely adore it!




Thank you! I love it too! I'm thinking getting a monogram logos in vanilla for Spring and Summer.


----------



## charlimarieTV

Hi ladies! 

I'm new to this forum and want to thank you all for your wonderful posts! I've been reading this thread all day as I uhm and ahh over which Hamilton to get. I live in New Zealand where anything designer is ridiculously expensive, so want to get one before I leave Europe (where I am on holiday right now).

Hoping someone can help me: Looking in the MK store today I noticed some Hamilton's have the magnetic 'snap together' closure that brings the sides of the bag in, and some have a flap in the middle with the closure on it, so the sides of the bag aren't brought in as close together at the top. Most pictures online show the former version so can anyone enlighten me as to what the latter 'flap' version is?

I'm thinking of going for the large tote in black with silver hardware  Would love rose gold but it's not available in the store I visited.


----------



## just1morebag

heres my blue Hamilton weekender.


----------



## JVXOXO

jjmoon said:


> Thank you! I love it too! I'm thinking getting a monogram logos in vanilla for Spring and Summer.



Beautiful Hamilton! When I decided I wanted a Hamilton, it was between black and the monogram logo in brown... I don't typically go for monogram bags but I love the monogram Hamiltons! They're just too cute. I ended up with the black one because it was such a good deal, but now I'm debating if the monogram one should be my next purchase lol


----------



## Euromutt86

charlimarieTV said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I'm new to this forum and want to thank you all for your wonderful posts! I've been reading this thread all day as I uhm and ahh over which Hamilton to get. I live in New Zealand where anything designer is ridiculously expensive, so want to get one before I leave Europe (where I am on holiday right now).
> 
> Hoping someone can help me: Looking in the MK store today I noticed some Hamilton's have the magnetic 'snap together' closure that brings the sides of the bag in, and some have a flap in the middle with the closure on it, so the sides of the bag aren't brought in as close together at the top. Most pictures online show the former version so can anyone enlighten me as to what the latter 'flap' version is?
> 
> I'm thinking of going for the large tote in black with silver hardware  Would love rose gold but it's not available in the store I visited.



Depends on which type of leather you get. Saffiano I would get the new type closure, but the soft leather I would get the old style.


----------



## Cocolo

Hi.  I'm almost new.  I have the Zuma in Aubergine, and in the summer I got the Iris (not saffiano) Hamilton.  Can someone tell me the difference between Violet and Iris? They look very similar to me.  And I see the Violet on Macy's website.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jojon21

Cocolo said:


> Hi.  I'm almost new.  I have the Zuma in Aubergine, and in the summer I got the Iris (not saffiano) Hamilton.  Can someone tell me the difference between Violet and Iris? They look very similar to me.  And I see the Violet on Macy's website.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.



I saw the Violet saffiano at Macy's yesterday - the color looks pretty close to the background color in your avatar! It is not at all similar to Iris, which I think looks more navy-purple.


----------



## cindy_975

My new baby....the flash makes it look shinier than it is.
The python skin is different from the shiny blue and grey ones I've seen.
It's cut out/articulated from the leather.
It seems to maintain more stiffness though, it's not slouchy, which I like.
The red is a real dark red, but not quite burgundy/


----------



## Euromutt86

cindy_975 said:


> My new baby....the flash makes it look shinier than it is.
> The python skin is different from the shiny blue and grey ones I've seen.
> It's cut out/articulated from the leather.
> It seems to maintain more stiffness though, it's not slouchy, which I like.
> The red is a real dark red, but not quite burgundy/



WOW! She is super hot! I adore it! What do you wear with it?


----------



## cindy_975

She is ostensibly for work/interviews/meetings.  So I would be wearing pretty conservative clothes like dressy black pants, blouses, maybe a black jacket.  I guess I will have to experiment to see what works best outside of the boring basics


----------



## Lovefrommich

jojon21 said:


> I saw the Violet saffiano at Macy's yesterday - the color looks pretty close to the background color in your avatar! It is not at all similar to Iris, which I think looks more navy-purple.


Thank you thank you !!! Your post about the violet being at Macy's made me so happy !! I am usually in the coach forum but I have been wanting a purple small saffiano Hamilton for a very long time !!! I tracked it down today and got her ! Yay !!!!! Thanks again !!


----------



## designer.deals

Lovefrommich said:


> Thank you thank you !!! Your post about the violet being at Macy's made me so happy !! I am usually in the coach forum but I have been wanting a purple small saffiano Hamilton for a very long time !!! I tracked it down today and got her ! Yay !!!!! Thanks again !!




Pictures lol


----------



## designer.deals

N
	

		
			
		

		
	




New bag! Tj maxx deal


----------



## Cocolo

jojon21 said:


> I saw the Violet saffiano at Macy's yesterday - the color looks pretty close to the background color in your avatar! It is not at all similar to Iris, which I think looks more navy-purple.



Thank you so much.  I think I'll go for it.  14 inches of snow is in the middle of falling right now, so I can't go see it.  But another purple would be lovely.  THanks.

If it's too close, well I'll return it (No I won't.  lol)


----------



## jojon21

Lovefrommich said:


> Thank you thank you !!! Your post about the violet being at Macy's made me so happy !! I am usually in the coach forum but I have been wanting a purple small saffiano Hamilton for a very long time !!! I tracked it down today and got her ! Yay !!!!! Thanks again !!





designer.deals said:


> Pictures lol



Yes, please post pictures of your violet beauty!


----------



## Piarpreet

How come nobody posts mod pics / outfits?


----------



## Euromutt86

Piarpreet said:


> How come nobody posts mod pics / outfits?



I'd post more, but my kids aren't that willing. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Lovefrommich

I will post pics! Just don't have them yet! Love my bag!


----------



## designer.deals

Keep or return ?


----------



## Lovefrommich

Here she is !!


----------



## Lovefrommich

Compared to coachs black violet color 

This is with flash


----------



## Lovefrommich

Thanks for letting me share ! Been wanting this bag for a very long time !! A think it may have been a different shade of purple I saw a few years ago and I have only found the large ones in my search so I am over the moon about this !! Only bag I have ever paid full price for !!


----------



## jojon21

Lovefrommich said:


> Thanks for letting me share ! Been wanting this bag for a very long time !! A think it may have been a different shade of purple I saw a few years ago and I have only found the large ones in my search so I am over the moon about this !! Only bag I have ever paid full price for !!



It is gorgeous-I am in love with this color, congrats!  Your BV Phoebe is beautiful also!


----------



## janiesea3

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2473437
> 
> 
> Keep or return ?




Depends...did you get a great deal?! If so, keep it! If you're going to regret taking it back, keep it. I love the brown.


----------



## janiesea3

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I feel like am getting out of hand with my purchases..... But no way I could resist this Hamilton at the outlet for $170.  They keep getting in some great transfers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the gold hardware on this bag.  The N/S tote is a little big for me I am 5ft but I love me a BIG bag and wear it proud.




Absolutely LOVE this bag!! Great price, too!! Yay!!


----------



## Vicmarie

Lovefrommich said:


> Compared to coachs black violet color
> 
> This is with flash




How pretty !!


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> Depends...did you get a great deal?! If so, keep it! If you're going to regret taking it back, keep it. I love the brown.




Got it $199.99


----------



## janiesea3

designer.deals said:


> Got it $199.99




That's a sweet deal!! You couldn't get it on eBay for that...and you can always sell it on eBay if you change your mind!


----------



## keepitserene

jjmoon said:


> Forgot to post my new baby!!
> Here she is!!
> View attachment 2470383


Beautiful!


----------



## jjmoon

Lovefrommich said:


> Here she is !!




Love the color!


----------



## jjmoon

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2473437
> 
> 
> Keep or return ?




If you got it for a great deal then yes! 
You can resale it on eBay and make some profit if you changed your mind


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> That's a sweet deal!! You couldn't get it on eBay for that...and you can always sell it on eBay if you change your mind!




I think so very where I've seen it's $250+


----------



## designer.deals

jjmoon said:


> If you got it for a great deal then yes!
> You can resale it on eBay and make some profit if you changed your mind




I think your right


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Lovefrommich said:


> Compared to coachs black violet color
> 
> This is with flash


i love this purple Hamilton! Wow so pretty. Enjoy


----------



## Lovefrommich

Well I found a loose thread and tried to find another violet bag to do an even exchange but there were not any near me. Showed the bag to the mk store and they suggested not trimming the thread. I looked around at the mk store and almost got a purple Selma that was on sale but really want a hamilton. The violet is a little brighter than I like even though it is very pretty but I wasn't happy I paid full price. I went back to Macy's to look around and spotted a hunter green saffiano e/w on 50 % clearance plus 20% with Macy's card so I exchanged !! Really want purple but maybe if I wait I can get one on sale !! 

Will post pics later !!


----------



## vixan

Does anyone have pics of both N/S & E/W outlet next to boutique Hamilton?  I know that theres a size difference but I'd like to see. Please


----------



## JVXOXO

^ I would also like to see a side by side comparison of the FP Hamiltons and the MFF ones. The MFF Hamilton I saw in TJ Maxx looked rather large compared to my E/W.

I'm thinking about what my next Hamilton purchase will be and I'm wondering how well/gracefully does saffiano leather age? Have any of you had a saffiano hamilton for a while and use it regularly? If so, how is it holding up? I've heard complete opposite views... that it's durable and holds up well and that it gets scratched and dented easily without much you can do about it. 
I want an every day bag that I don't have to baby, but I'm not going to rough it up either. Maybe I should stick to regular leather? Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

JVXOXO said:


> ^ I would also like to see a side by side comparison of the FP Hamiltons and the MFF ones. The MFF Hamilton I saw in TJ Maxx looked rather large compared to my E/W.
> 
> I'm thinking about what my next Hamilton purchase will be and I'm wondering how well/gracefully does saffiano leather age? Have any of you had a saffiano hamilton for a while and use it regularly? If so, how is it holding up? I've heard complete opposite views... that it's durable and holds up well and that it gets scratched and dented easily without much you can do about it.
> I want an every day bag that I don't have to baby, but I'm not going to rough it up either. Maybe I should stick to regular leather? Thanks in advance for any advice!


Ive also discovered that you can get a Hamilton with good quality leather and a Hamilton with poor quality leather that ultimately sags once you put anything substantial in it.  I do not think that is right.  MK should not put their name on a Hamilton if it is not top quality.  I love this bag but I do not like how some of them sag out over time.  The bag is ultra classy if it can maintain it's shape. I returned mine twice to get a rigid one that will keep its shape and it has.  I believe that it's tough to ever find a leather to compete with the durability of saffiano.  It was smart to begin using this leather on structured bags.  it does not scratch, dent, ding etc. if it is top quality safffiano.  The question is . . . is it?


----------



## Syrenitytoo

janiesea3 said:


> Absolutely LOVE this bag!! Great price, too!! Yay!!


This is a real beauty for sure!


----------



## JVXOXO

Syrenitytoo said:


> Ive also discovered that you can get a Hamilton with good quality leather and a Hamilton with poor quality leather that ultimately sags once you put anything substantial in it.  I do not think that is right.  MK should not put their name on a Hamilton if it is not top quality.  I love this bag but I do not like how some of them sag out over time.  The bag is ultra classy if it can maintain it's shape. I returned mine twice to get a rigid one that will keep its shape and it has.  I believe that it's tough to ever find a leather to compete with the durability of saffiano.  It was smart to begin using this leather on structured bags.  it does not scratch, dent, ding etc. if it is top quality safffiano.  The question is . . . is it?



I think some sagging is to be anticipated (over time) due to the nature of leather (it is skin after all lol), so I don't mind. I guess I just wouldn't want to end up a saffiano bag that doesn't age well, so maybe I should just stick with saggy leather that I won't really mind. It seems like it's a tossup, which is disappointing. There should be more consistency and quality control, it's not like they're $50 bags.


----------



## Vicmarie

Once I saw a saffiano Hamilton on a girl and it was so dented I couldn't believe how gross it looked ! But what convinced me to to buy my palm saffiano was that I have a Selma that I've used very regularly for about a year and it still looks great .. So I'm hoping my Hamilton will be the same :/


----------



## designer.deals

Vicmarie said:


> Once I saw a saffiano Hamilton on a girl and it was so dented I couldn't believe how gross it looked ! But what convinced me to to buy my palm saffiano was that I have a Selma that I've used very regularly for about a year and it still looks great .. So I'm hoping my Hamilton will be the same :/




I think it has to do with how the person uses it. Or if she tosses the bag everywhere or puts too much things . I've had my saffiano Hamilton for about 1 year and still looks new


----------



## JVXOXO

designer.deals said:


> I think it has to do with how the person uses it. Or if she tosses the bag everywhere or puts too much things . I've had my saffiano Hamilton for about 1 year and still looks new



 How someone uses and cares for their bag will definitely impact the appearance. I'm still undecided. I'm more partial to leather but I do like the crisp structure that saffiano offers. How do you ladies decide? Buy them all? :


----------



## designer.deals

JVXOXO said:


> How someone uses and cares for their bag will definitely impact the appearance. I'm still undecided. I'm more partial to leather but I do like the crisp structure that saffiano offers. How do you ladies decide? Buy them all? :




Honestly I'm loving the saffiano. Much easier to clean and maintain . Just my opinion


----------



## janiesea3

designer.deals said:


> I think it has to do with how the person uses it. Or if she tosses the bag everywhere or puts too much things . I've had my saffiano Hamilton for about 1 year and still looks new




I agree!! I baby my bags & everyone I have looks brand new!


----------



## Piarpreet

Saffiano is very durable. Mine unfortunately has jean color transfer that i can't get rid of but in terms of shape ot look new.
Btw its yellow lol


----------



## JVXOXO

It seems like you ladies aren't having any issues with saffiano. That's good! I will keep that in mind.


----------



## designer.deals

JVXOXO said:


> It seems like you ladies aren't having any issues with saffiano. That's good! I will keep that in mind.




T
	

		
			
		

		
	




This is my vanilla saffiano got last may . Had a lil color transfer on handle but took a baby wipe and wiped it off as soon as I saw it


----------



## AuntJulie

Help, I can't decide!  I saw the specchio Hamilton on sale and can't decide between the big north/south version or the smaller east/west version in black with the silver trim.

I'm concerned the trim will eventually dull and scratch. Anyone with any experience on either of these two bags?

I coveted the large pearl gray Selma for a long time and finally purchased it about 2 months ago. My first MK handbag and I love it!

I'm also torn on whether to get the new summer blue Selma, which online looks a lighter blue than the sapphire blue. If he comes out with a summer blue Hamilton, I will lose it!  That would be the perfect bag!


----------



## acm1134

AuntJulie said:


> Help, I can't decide!  I saw the specchio Hamilton on sale and can't decide between the big north/south version or the smaller east/west version in black with the silver trim.
> 
> I'm concerned the trim will eventually dull and scratch. Anyone with any experience on either of these two bags?
> 
> I coveted the large pearl gray Selma for a long time and finally purchased it about 2 months ago. My first MK handbag and I love it!
> 
> I'm also torn on whether to get the new summer blue Selma, which online looks a lighter blue than the sapphire blue. If he comes out with a summer blue Hamilton, I will lose it!  That would be the perfect bag!



Do you carry a lot of stuff ? If not I would go for the east west version. I have the n/s Hamilton and while it looks classy its not very functional for me especially with two young kids ! I def want to get a e/w Hamilton next.


----------



## AuntJulie

tauketula said:


> Congrats!!! What size did you decide on?



Me me me too!!  I wish the hardware was silver though. Isn't the blue lighter than the sapphire?  The Selma thread showed a picture of one and it looked more sapphire than summer blue.


----------



## AuntJulie

acm1134 said:


> Do you carry a lot of stuff ? If not I would go for the east west version. I have the n/s Hamilton and while it looks classy its not very functional for me especially with two young kids ! I def want to get a e/w Hamilton next.



I carry my MK wallet, my paperwhite kindle, small bottle of lotion, my cellphone, a couple of lip glosses and my pencil bag. I usually carry large drawings too, but none of his bags will fit those since they are 11" x 17" before I put them in a folder. 

Thanks for your input!  What's your opinion about the silver trim all over the bag?


----------



## acm1134

AuntJulie said:


> I carry my MK wallet, my paperwhite kindle, small bottle of lotion, my cellphone, a couple of lip glosses and my pencil bag. I usually carry large drawings too, but none of his bags will fit those since they are 11" x 17" before I put them in a folder.
> 
> Thanks for your input!  What's your opinion about the silver trim all over the bag?



Well I think it stands out for sure, but when I saw it in person the material its made out of is a lot different from what I had expected. Its not sturdy or anything and I would be afraid it would flake off. Would I still wear this bag ? Yes ! But I would be very careful not to nick that part of the bag. Have you found this bag on sale ?


----------



## AuntJulie

acm1134 said:


> Well I think it stands out for sure, but when I saw it in person the material its made out of is a lot different from what I had expected. Its not sturdy or anything and I would be afraid it would flake off. Would I still wear this bag ? Yes ! But I would be very careful not to nick that part of the bag. Have you found this bag on sale ?



Yes the east west version is $261 and the north south erosion is $291 at Lord and Taylor.


----------



## acm1134

AuntJulie said:


> Yes the east west version is $261 and the north south erosion is $291 at Lord and Taylor.



Surprisingly TJ Maxx  has the north south version of this in white with silver trim and black with silver trim for $230 so you may want to check that out before you order


----------



## acm1134

AuntJulie said:


> Yes the east west version is $261 and the north south erosion is $291 at Lord and Taylor.



I'm sorry white with silver trim and silver with silver trim (if your not totally set on black) but I like the black best !


----------



## acm1134

Tj Max


----------



## AuntJulie

acm1134 said:


> Tj Max


Thanks, I have the pearl gray Selma so I wanted a different bag and white is too scary for me!  Lol

BTW, I should mention I'm not a fashionista...I just like pretty bags. I don't care if my outfit goes with it.


----------



## acm1134

AuntJulie said:


> Thanks, I have the pearl gray Selma so I wanted a different bag and white is too scary for me!  Lol
> 
> BTW, I should mention I'm not a fashionista...I just like pretty bags. I don't care if my outfit goes with it.



I have the Pearl grey Selma with studs ! I love it ! Don't get me started on the white lol have had to return two selmas that were shipped to me with marks all over them ! The third one is supposed to deliver today so hopefully its not marked up. Is lord and Taylor offering any discount code for your purchase ? I just ordered their red Selma that was on sale but didn't find any codes that applied.


----------



## AuntJulie

acm1134 said:


> I have the Pearl grey Selma with studs ! I love it ! Don't get me started on the white lol have had to return two selmas that were shipped to me with marks all over them ! The third one is supposed to deliver today so hopefully its not marked up. Is lord and Taylor offering any discount code for your purchase ? I just ordered their red Selma that was on sale but didn't find any codes that applied.


No I tried their coupon code put it said NA.


----------



## vixan

Ladies,  have you seen these!? My outlet SA almost got me to get it! I think I'll be back probably this weekend!  Its the size of the FP e/w


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

acm1134 said:


> Tj Max


NICE bags at TJ MAXX how much is the lock and key Hamilton?


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

vixan said:


> Ladies,  have you seen these!? My outlet SA almost got me to get it! I think I'll be back probably this weekend!  Its the size of the FP e/w


I love the color combinations.  They are not at my outlet yet.


----------



## janiesea3

DP PURSE FAN said:


> NICE bags at TJ MAXX how much is the lock and key Hamilton?




FOR REAL!! Tell us, please!! I'm ready to get in my car RIGHT NOW!!


----------



## zuzu717

vixan said:


> Ladies,  have you seen these!? My outlet SA almost got me to get it! I think I'll be back probably this weekend!  Its the size of the FP e/w




Oh wow. That white/black combo is gorgeous. How much were they?


----------



## vixan

zuzu717 said:


> oh wow. That white/black combo is gorgeous. How much were they?



$299. The price point isn't exciting but I love it! Its so soft too


----------



## zuzu717

vixan said:


> $299. The price point isn't exciting but I love it! Its so soft too




Thanks. Yeah I would have to wait until they have 20% percent off. It's a beautiful bag though.


----------



## designer.deals

vixan said:


> Ladies,  have you seen these!? My outlet SA almost got me to get it! I think I'll be back probably this weekend!  Its the size of the FP e/w




Pretty!! But they are probably $299 or more


----------



## JVXOXO

vixan said:


> $299. The price point isn't exciting but I love it! Its so soft too



 I'm not very fond of the original MFF Hamiltons but these are cute! I don't understand why they're as expensive as a boutique bag though.


----------



## vixan

JVXOXO said:


> I'm not very fond of the original MFF Hamiltons but these are cute! I don't understand why they're as expensive as a boutique bag though.



I don't understand either,  if there is a quality imbalance then price it accordingly but if not then don't call it an outlet bag!  Just have two versions haha


----------



## Euromutt86

vixan said:


> I don't understand either,  if there is a quality imbalance then price it accordingly but if not then don't call it an outlet bag!  Just have two versions haha



So true! It's ridiculous!


----------



## dougdz1

Finally back from repair and out of commission. My hamilton whipped stitch n/s in Bordeaux 



Also my saffiano pearl grey large satchel bag. I have stuffed and over stuffed. Purchased on Black Friday. Still looks great!


----------



## VajstaGurly

acm1134 said:


> Tj Max


So in Love the pearl gray Hamilton specchio !


----------



## Piarpreet

I bought two mini hamiltons and they are both
On their way!!! Prolly have em tomorrow! 
One fuchsia one palm. Already have a luggage mini and a large NS yellow saffiano with pyramid studs all over. 

4 hamiltons too many! 

How many u guys have?


----------



## acm1134

DP PURSE FAN said:


> NICE bags at TJ MAXX how much is the lock and key Hamilton?


$230 plus tax


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> $230 plus tax




I went to my tj maxx and my store didn't have any


----------



## janiesea3

designer.deals said:


> I went to my tj maxx and my store didn't have any




Boo!!! I'm going to check my local one out tomorrow!! (Fingers crossed) does anyone know what part of the country had those?


----------



## myluvofbags

vixan said:


> Ladies,  have you seen these!? My outlet SA almost got me to get it! I think I'll be back probably this weekend!  Its the size of the FP e/w


Wow, these are pretty!  I'm gonna have to stop by my outlet and see if they have them.


----------



## janiesea3

janiesea3 said:


> Boo!!! I'm going to check my local one out tomorrow!! (Fingers crossed) does anyone know what part of the country had those?




Went to 2 different TJMax stores & nothing!! Boo! 

I did, however, go to Dillard's today and picked these up for $146 each... Good deal?


----------



## vixan

myluvofbags said:


> Wow, these are pretty!  I'm gonna have to stop by my outlet and see if they have them.



The SA emailed me this one.


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> Went to 2 different TJMax stores & nothing!! Boo!
> 
> I did, however, go to Dillard's today and picked these up for $146 each... Good deal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2483697




I know random question but are you able to check if your Dillard's has large selma grommets in dark khaki & luggage ?


----------



## janiesea3

I didn't see them, when I was there, but I might've missed...


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> I didn't see them, when I was there, but I might've missed...




I've been calling a few Dillard's and they don't accept orders online even though I called corporate and they said stores should offer it


----------



## janiesea3

I've called Dillard's in ATL and they've charged my card & shipped me purses before when my local store didn't have an item...


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> I've called Dillard's in ATL and they've charged my card & shipped me purses before when my local store didn't have an item...




That's what I wanted them to do or find one from a different store and give me that number to call them and order them over the phone but they don't want to


----------



## janiesea3

designer.deals said:


> That's what I wanted them to do or find one from a different store and give me that number to call them and order them over the phone but they don't want to




That's bad!! Poor customer service - for sure!! I'm sorry!!


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> That's bad!! Poor customer service - for sure!! I'm sorry!!




Do u happen to have a SA you work with at Dillard's?


----------



## janiesea3

No...there's no particular person there all the time...I wish I knew someone for you! Every time I go, it's a different lady so I don't have a relationship with anyone.


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> No...there's no particular person there all the time...I wish I knew someone for you! Every time I go, it's a different lady so I don't have a relationship with anyone.




Thanks for trying though


----------



## daintdoll

janiesea3 said:


> Went to 2 different TJMax stores & nothing!! Boo!
> 
> I did, however, go to Dillard's today and picked these up for $146 each... Good deal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2483697



Yes good deal!  I just bought that powder blue Hamilton for $208 on Monday!


----------



## JVXOXO

janiesea3 said:


> Went to 2 different TJMax stores & nothing!! Boo!
> 
> I did, however, go to Dillard's today and picked these up for $146 each... Good deal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2483697



Those are great deals! There isn't a Dillard's near me that I know of, I'm jealous! lol


----------



## designer.deals

JVXOXO said:


> Those are great deals! There isn't a Dillard's near me that I know of, I'm jealous! lol




It sucks because I tried calling to place an order and they won't do it


----------



## AuntJulie

Blah!  I just got an email from Lord and Taylor canceling my order for the Specchio E/W Hamilton. Has anyone had this experience with this merchant?  They told me on the phone that they had inventory.


----------



## gatorgirl07

AuntJulie said:


> Blah!  I just got an email from Lord and Taylor canceling my order for the Specchio E/W Hamilton. Has anyone had this experience with this merchant?  They told me on the phone that they had inventory.




I just ordered the python wallet from lord and Taylor and never had a problem. Plus, they expedited shipping free


----------



## dougdz1

Using my most missed bag from the purse hospital! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; 

Much better lighting and stuffed with my essentials.


----------



## designer.deals

dougdz1 said:


> Using my most missed bag from the purse hospital! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> Much better lighting and stuffed with my essentials.
> 
> View attachment 2484994




I love that bag hopefully he comes out with it again


----------



## designer.deals

Ladies I have a dilemma or question :
Should I trade this one
	

		
			
		

		
	




For this one 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Or keep the one I have ?


----------



## piperhallie

designer.deals said:


> Ladies I have a dilemma or question :
> Should I trade this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2485017
> 
> 
> For this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2485018
> 
> 
> Or keep the one I have ?



I say keep the one you have! I love the gold on navy.


----------



## dougdz1

designer.deals said:


> I love that bag hopefully he comes out with it again




Yes it was my favorite designs that he's done other than the black with gunmetal hardware bags! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## dougdz1

designer.deals said:


> Ladies I have a dilemma or question :
> Should I trade this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2485017
> 
> 
> For this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2485018
> 
> 
> Or keep the one I have ?




Keep the navy&#128513;


----------



## daintdoll

designer.deals said:


> Ladies I have a dilemma or question :
> Should I trade this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2485017
> 
> 
> For this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2485018
> 
> 
> Or keep the one I have ?



Keep what you have!!


----------



## designer.deals

piperhallie said:


> I say keep the one you have! I love the gold on navy.







dougdz1 said:


> Keep the navy&#128513;







daintdoll said:


> Keep what you have!!




Thanks ladies I wasn't sure whether to keep or sell but I've gotten more input on keeping the one I have


----------



## Loved by Kors

designer.deals said:


> T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2478973
> 
> 
> This is my vanilla saffiano got last may . Had a lil color transfer on handle but took a baby wipe and wiped it off as soon as I saw it


 
wow beautiful set...congrats!!


----------



## designer.deals

Loved by Kors said:


> wow beautiful set...congrats!!




Thank you I was thinking of selling it but I may keep it


----------



## 90046

my gosh, without a doubt keep that gorg neavy w/ big beautiful padlock


----------



## designer.deals

90046 said:


> my gosh, without a doubt keep that gorg neavy w/ big beautiful padlock




It's black but looks navy lol thank you for your input I'm keeping it instead


----------



## sharifahhazirah

Bought this medium Hamilton last September but only started using it today. I love it but its a bit heavy though after wearing it for a while


----------



## designer.deals

sharifahhazirah said:


> View attachment 2486766
> 
> Bought this medium Hamilton last September but only started using it today. I love it but its a bit heavy though after wearing it for a while




Is it saffiano ?


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

sharifahhazirah said:


> View attachment 2486766
> 
> Bought this medium Hamilton last September but only started using it today. I love it but its a bit heavy though after wearing it for a while



Pretty, looks good on you


----------



## sharifahhazirah

designer.deals said:


> Is it saffiano ?


yes . I love the look of saffiano leather, its more structured


----------



## sharifahhazirah

SilviaLovesBags said:


> Pretty, looks good on you


thank you!


----------



## designer.deals

sharifahhazirah said:


> yes . I love the look of saffiano leather, its more structured




Yes it does!! It's a beauty


----------



## sharifahhazirah

designer.deals said:


> Yes it does!! It's a beauty


----------



## keishapie1973

sharifahhazirah said:


> View attachment 2486766
> 
> Bought this medium Hamilton last September but only started using it today. I love it but its a bit heavy though after wearing it for a while



So pretty!!!


----------



## designer.deals

Ladies does the Hamilton n/s fit someone 5"1 ? Not thin about 150 lbs


----------



## VajstaGurly

You're doing the right thing ... Keep it its gorgeous ...


----------



## designer.deals

VajstaGurly said:


> You're doing the right thing ... Keep it its gorgeous ...




I'm actually thinking of buying the large one and selling it lol


----------



## cgj

designer.deals said:


> Ladies does the Hamilton n/s fit someone 5"1 ? Not thin about 150 lbs


I'm 5'1" and had bought a n/s Hamilton,but I ended up returning it because people kept telling me it looked too big on me.  My sister told me it looked like I was lugging around luggage  I kind of liked the big bag look, but after people's comments I caved and returned it.  The e/w was more practical for me too because I don't carry much.


----------



## designer.deals

cgj said:


> I'm 5'1" and had bought a n/s Hamilton,but I ended up returning it because people kept telling me it looked too big on me.  My sister told me it looked like I was lugging around luggage  I kind of liked the big bag look, but after people's comments I caved and returned it.  The e/w was more practical for me too because I don't carry much.




I'm tempted to buy since it's on sale but not sure I have a Hamilton n/a already but idk of o should buy another


----------



## AuntJulie

designer.deals said:


> I'm tempted to buy since it's on sale but not sure I have a Hamilton n/a already but idk of o should buy another


I'm thinking of buying it too since I don't have a Hamilton. Which do you recommend of the specchio N/S version?  Camel, black, or coffee with gold trim. I ordinarily would pick black but I don't like that the inside is black too.


----------



## cgj

designer.deals said:


> I'm tempted to buy since it's on sale but not sure I have a Hamilton n/a already but idk of o should buy another


Oh, in that case I would buy it if your current N/S Hamilton works for you and you like the color/style of this one.  I think the Hamilton and Selma are purses you can definitely justify having multiple colors of!


----------



## designer.deals

cgj said:


> Oh, in that case I would buy it if your current N/S Hamilton works for you and you like the color/style of this one.  I think the Hamilton and Selma are purses you can definitely justify having multiple colors of!




Tell me about it I have a lot of Selma's already


----------



## Piarpreet

My hamiltons 3 mini and one huuuuuge one lol


----------



## Piarpreet




----------



## DP PURSE FAN

designer.deals said:


> Ladies does the Hamilton n/s fit someone 5"1 ? Not thin about 150 lbs


Hi , I am 5 ft with heals on  I will try and get a modeling pic of the NS  Hamilton on me.  It looks BIG but I love it.  I don't care since there are times when you need to carry LOTS of stuff.  My sons Football games, trips or for work.  I use my anyway.


----------



## the_baglover

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 2488772



Your small Hamiltons are very cute!


----------



## Piarpreet

the_baglover said:


> Your small Hamiltons are very cute!




Theuyare too damn adorable! I wish i could collect them all! Lol but you can barely put phone a couple of cards/some cash (no wallet), a lipstick, keys.


----------



## designer.deals

N/s specchiao in black $199 at lord and Taylor


----------



## janiesea3

Macys had/has this bag on sale this week for $267.99...Nordstrom priced matched for me and I had Christmas GC to use there, so I only paid $167 out of my own pocket for this pretty girl in red!


----------



## amandah313

janiesea3 said:


> Macys had/has this bag on sale this week for $267.99...Nordstrom priced matched for me and I had Christmas GC to use there, so I only paid $167 out of my own pocket for this pretty girl in red!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2491807




Beautiful!!


----------



## vixan

janiesea3 said:


> Macys had/has this bag on sale this week for $267.99...Nordstrom priced matched for me and I had Christmas GC to use there, so I only paid $167 out of my own pocket for this pretty girl in red!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2491807



Nice!


----------



## piperhallie

janiesea3 said:


> Macys had/has this bag on sale this week for $267.99...Nordstrom priced matched for me and I had Christmas GC to use there, so I only paid $167 out of my own pocket for this pretty girl in red!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2491807




So pretty! Almost looks fuchsia.


----------



## AuntJulie

Beautiful red Hamilton!  I took my new black Specchio Hamilton out for the first time today and didnt even make it through the front door before someone was asking me about the bag. Lol


----------



## janiesea3

piperhallie said:


> So pretty! Almost looks fuchsia.




Yeah, it's a more blue-ish red, instead of an orangey red, thank goodness! In person it is valentines day red! It's gorgeous! My Lord & Taylor beauties should be delivered to me today @ work... I had to have them  shipped there so as to keep the questions to a minimum from the hubs! Lol


----------



## janiesea3

AuntJulie said:


> Beautiful red Hamilton!  I took my new black Specchio Hamilton out for the first time today and didnt even make it through the front door before someone was asking me about the bag. Lol





I'll bet! The Specchio Hamilton is beautiful so I know everyone had comments for you! Hey, side note...what's the difference in Saffiano & Specchio leathers?


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> I'll bet! The Specchio Hamilton is beautiful so I know everyone had comments for you! Hey, side note...what's the difference in Saffiano & Specchio leathers?




It's the same thing the only different is the outer lining that be gold or
Silver


----------



## myluvofbags

janiesea3 said:


> Macys had/has this bag on sale this week for $267.99...Nordstrom priced matched for me and I had Christmas GC to use there, so I only paid $167 out of my own pocket for this pretty girl in red!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2491807


Beautiful!  I love the color.


----------



## acm1134

janiesea3 said:


> Yeah, it's a more blue-ish red, instead of an orangey red, thank goodness! In person it is valentines day red! It's gorgeous! My Lord & Taylor beauties should be delivered to me today @ work... I had to have them  shipped there so as to keep the questions to a minimum from the hubs! Lol


That's so funny you have them delivered to work. I literally ran outside to intercept my package this morning so the hubbs wouldn't see haha he would say I have enough bags.


----------



## Vicmarie

Posted this in the wrong thread ! Not a Hamilton  sorry


----------



## janiesea3

acm1134 said:


> That's so funny you have them delivered to work. I literally ran outside to intercept my package this morning so the hubbs wouldn't see haha he would say I have enough bags.




Mine would, too!! Lol


----------



## gatorgirl07

Ladies, I would like to welcome my newest addition.  The black specchio Hamilton!


----------



## designer.deals

gatorgirl07 said:


> Ladies, I would like to welcome my newest addition.  The black specchio Hamilton!
> 
> View attachment 2493235




Gold or silver ? I'm waiting on mine too


----------



## gatorgirl07

designer.deals said:


> Gold or silver ? I'm waiting on mine too



Silver


----------



## AuntJulie

acm1134 said:


> That's so funny you have them delivered to work. I literally ran outside to intercept my package this morning so the hubbs wouldn't see haha he would say I have enough bags.



Thus far my hubby hasn't said a thing, but I'm sure he will if I keep buying!  Lol

I was looking at some Dooneys today and I'm already so spoiled with MK handbags, they just don't measure up anymore!  Lord help me!


----------



## AuntJulie

gatorgirl07 said:


> Silver



I just got that bag too on Sunday!  I love, love, love it!


----------



## designer.deals

gatorgirl07 said:


> Silver




It's beautiful


----------



## gatorgirl07

Thank you


----------



## VajstaGurly

Beautiful Hamilton specchio it's on my wishlist but I want the satchel.


----------



## Ginsy

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...l?ID=1320744&CategoryID=27726#fn=sp=1&spc=314

latest hamilton ??


----------



## designer.deals

It this a good find ? $187


----------



## janiesea3

I've seen that one @ my local TJMaxx for $199...


----------



## myluvofbags

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2493790
> 
> 
> It this a good find ? $187


I've seen the regular one's for 199.00 and this one with the trim for 229.00 at my TJ Maxx.  I think they run 299.00 at the outlets.


----------



## designer.deals

myluvofbags said:


> I've seen the regular one's for 199.00 and this one with the trim for 229.00 at my TJ Maxx.  I think they run 299.00 at the outlets.



Hopefully I can still buy it


----------



## missJrSg

nice


----------



## willyjenny2007

4 of them is on sale 50% and will be extra 20% with coupons


----------



## Anna1

Hi! Thanks for posting! Which store has the sale? 


willyjenny2007 said:


> 4 of them is on sale 50% and will be extra 20% with coupons


----------



## willyjenny2007

Anna1 said:


> Hi! Thanks for posting! Which store has the sale?



Lord and Taylor but i dont know where you live in and maybe not have this store


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> I've seen that one @ my local TJMaxx for $199...




Is it pretty? Opinions ?


----------



## janiesea3

Yes, def pretty! It's winter white & true to that color in the pics!


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> Yes, def pretty! It's winter white & true to that color in the pics!




Should I give in and buy?


----------



## janiesea3

designer.deals said:


> Should I give in and buy?




Do you have anything like it already? If not, yes! If so, then look at colors you "need" in that style! I always say "yes!" To buying new purses, though! Lol


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> Do you have anything like it already? If not, yes! If so, then look at colors you "need" in that style! I always say "yes!" To buying new purses, though! Lol




 I Sold my vanilla Hamilton saffiano but I'm getting vanilla grayson . So maybe yes I don't have this color


----------



## janiesea3

Then it sounds like you 'need' one in this color!


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> Then it sounds like you 'need' one in this color!




I love the smoothly leather too


----------



## designer.deals

Ladies. Is the vanilla leather hard to maintain ? Not  saffiano but regular ?


----------



## janiesea3

Great question...I'd love to hear responses on this one, too!!


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> Great question...I'd love to hear responses on this one, too!!




I'm in the verge of hit buy but not sure . I'd like a saffiano in that style and size or if I found dark khaki or dune


----------



## vixan

They had the white on sale at my boutique. I'm too afraid of white though,  my dark dune Hamilton is the lightest MK bag I have


----------



## myluvofbags

willyjenny2007 said:


> 4 of them is on sale 50% and will be extra 20% with coupons


I love the chocolate color.


----------



## myluvofbags

designer.deals said:


> Ladies. Is the vanilla leather hard to maintain ? Not  saffiano but regular ?


I would like to know also, then I might not be as hesitant to grab them if the clean easily.


----------



## myluvofbags

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2493790
> 
> 
> It this a good find ? $187


We're you able to get this at that price


----------



## designer.deals

myluvofbags said:


> We're you able to get this at that price




On poshmark


----------



## designer.deals

myluvofbags said:


> We're you able to get this at that price




It's pretty? Should I give in?


----------



## JVXOXO

Has anyone experienced color transfer on the luggage leather? Saffiano or pebble?


----------



## cgj

designer.deals said:


> Ladies. Is the vanilla leather hard to maintain ? Not  saffiano but regular ?


I have the regular vanilla e/w hamilton and matching wallet.  I haven't had any issues with the the purse yet, but I haven't used it very much.  After taking them out a few times I started to notice that the wallet got dirty easily even when I was being very careful handling them.  That being said, I don't take the purse out as much because I'm afraid it'll get dirty like the matching vanilla wallet.  It just sits in my closet.


----------



## Xavier_Gracie

Hi all
Is it normal for michael kors bag to have double stitches on the outer lining? I'm a newbie here, and j just purchased my new michael kors hamilton mini satchel. Tried to post pic for authentication purpose but i can only attach 1 pic, not sure why


----------



## TiffanyS88

FINALLY joining 

Here's my Valentine's Day present from my Husband






Black with gold hardware/ hard leather


----------



## vixan

TiffanyS88 said:


> FINALLY joining
> 
> Here's my Valentine's Day present from my Husband
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black with gold hardware/ hard leather



Nice!  Congrats


----------



## janiesea3

TiffanyS88 said:


> FINALLY joining
> 
> Here's my Valentine's Day present from my Husband
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black with gold hardware/ hard leather




Classic & gorgeous!! Love it! He did good!


----------



## designer.deals

cgj said:


> I have the regular vanilla e/w hamilton and matching wallet.  I haven't had any issues with the the purse yet, but I haven't used it very much.  After taking them out a few times I started to notice that the wallet got dirty easily even when I was being very careful handling them.  That being said, I don't take the purse out as much because I'm afraid it'll get dirty like the matching vanilla wallet.  It just sits in my closet.




I think I'm going to hold off on it now I'm scared


----------



## TiffanyS88

vixan said:


> Nice!  Congrats


Thanks


----------



## TiffanyS88

janiesea3 said:


> Classic & gorgeous!! Love it! He did good!


Thank you 
I originally wanted it in luggage but IMO the black is just too classy to pass up.


----------



## JVXOXO

TiffanyS88 said:


> Thank you
> I originally wanted it in luggage but IMO the black is just too classy to pass up.



Beautiful bag! I agree, the black is incredibly classy  I have the black E/W with pebbled leather and I love it too much to use every day, so I just ordered the E/W in luggage for every day. I can't wait 'til she gets here!


----------



## TiffanyS88

JVXOXO said:


> Beautiful bag! I agree, the black is incredibly classy  I have the black E/W with pebbled leather and I love it too much to use every day, so I just ordered the E/W in luggage for every day. I can't wait 'til she gets here!


I'm thinking of getting the dressy tote in luggage next. I need something in that color lol


----------



## vixan

TiffanyS88 said:


> I'm thinking of getting the dressy tote in luggage next. I need something in that color lol



Omg that's on my list!


----------



## vixan

JVXOXO said:


> Beautiful bag! I agree, the black is incredibly classy  I have the black E/W with pebbled leather and I love it too much to use every day, so I just ordered the E/W in luggage for every day. I can't wait 'til she gets here!



So that's your next bag?! Yay! I want a luggage Hamilton as well, what leather did you choose?


----------



## fieldsinspring

Beautiful! What a great valentine!



TiffanyS88 said:


> FINALLY joining
> 
> Here's my Valentine's Day present from my Husband
> 
> 
> Black with gold hardware/ hard leather


----------



## TiffanyS88

fieldsinspring said:


> Beautiful! What a great valentine!


Thank you


----------



## JVXOXO

TiffanyS88 said:


> I'm thinking of getting the dressy tote in luggage next. I need something in that color lol



Great choice! I really like the dressy tote as well and you can do so much with the luggage color.


----------



## JVXOXO

vixan said:


> So that's your next bag?! Yay! I want a luggage Hamilton as well, what leather did you choose?



Yes, m'am! We can be bag twins  I chose pebbled leather, it's my weakness lol I dislike saffiano for all the reasons people actually like it   I was in Macy's yesterday and all the E/W bags I saw were saffiano. I tried one on and I just don't like the feel of it. I think leather should feel soft, like leather, not hard like plastic. But I don't mind the slouching that will inevitably occur with pebbled leather. Saffiano is probably better if you want the bag to maintain a more rigid, structured look. Hope that helps!


----------



## janiesea3

Anyone know where I can find Specchio N/s Hamiltons online?! All the sudden I can't find them ANYWHERE!! TIA


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> Anyone know where I can find Specchio N/s Hamiltons online?! All the sudden I can't find them ANYWHERE!! TIA




If I don't like mine I'll send it your way  I'm getting mine tomrrow I'm afraid it'll be big on me


----------



## JVXOXO

designer.deals said:


> If I don't like mine I'll send it your way  I'm getting mine tomrrow I'm afraid it'll be big on me



When I tried on the N/S, I felt that it was way too big for me, and I'm 5'5" 135lbs.


----------



## janiesea3

designer.deals said:


> If I don't like mine I'll send it your way  I'm getting mine tomrrow I'm afraid it'll be big on me




Lol...which one did you get?


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> Lol...which one did you get?




The black one . I sold the e/w cuz it was too small but ordered the n/s in hope it'll be bigger but I'm afraid it's way too big


----------



## AuntJulie

janiesea3 said:


> Anyone know where I can find Specchio N/s Hamiltons online?! All the sudden I can't find them ANYWHERE!! TIA



Dillards still has them. They have luggage, dark khaki, and black. Luggage is the only one on sale.


----------



## JVXOXO

Do any of you have pictures of your Hamiltons that you've used regularly for a while now? 
I'm specifically looking to compare how the pebbled leather and saffiano leathers age (slouch factor, creasing, etc.). I've been reading how the saffiano will keep its shape better, but I guess I'd like to see for myself what they're looking like with time. I just bought a second E/W Hamilton in pebbled leather, which came damaged, and if the replacement is damaged too then I may have to just go with a saffiano bag that I can get in-store.
Any pictures would be appreciated! Thank you


----------



## katieclon

I don't own the Hamilton yet (or any MK for that matter) but I'm very serious about buying a black large Hamilton asap! Do any of you have recommendations on whether to get Saffiano or regular leather?


----------



## katieclon

JVXOXO said:


> Do any of you have pictures of your Hamiltons that you've used regularly for a while now?
> I'm specifically looking to compare how the pebbled leather and saffiano leathers age (slouch factor, creasing, etc.). I've been reading how the saffiano will keep its shape better, but I guess I'd like to see for myself what they're looking like with time. I just bought a second E/W Hamilton in pebbled leather, which came damaged, and if the replacement is damaged too then I may have to just go with a saffiano bag that I can get in-store.
> Any pictures would be appreciated! Thank you



I want to see pictures, also! I can't decide which to get.


----------



## JVXOXO

katieclon said:


> I want to see pictures, also! I can't decide which to get.



Yeah, it seems like most pictures are of newer bags, which is understandable because we're all posting our new purchases. But I'd like to see some that have been worn for a while. 
I think if you want the N/S Hamilton then you'd probably be better off with the Saffiano leather because it holds its shape better, and I think the N/S needs that kind of structure to look nice, where as some slouch on an E/W doesn't look so bad (in my opinion anyways). But I'm still on the fence myself lol


----------



## AuntJulie

I have the new specchio black Hamilton but its only 2 weeks old. I have a gray Selma that is 3 months old and it doesn't sit as pretty as a new one, but it didnt sit pretty when I received it either. Maybe it's just a little more exaggerated though. The tops is a little squirrelly. That being said, the bag is still very structured.


----------



## daintdoll

katieclon said:


> I don't own the Hamilton yet (or any MK for that matter) but I'm very serious about buying a black large Hamilton asap! Do any of you have recommendations on whether to get Saffiano or regular leather?


I think the black Hamilton looks so classic in the regular leather, so that is my preference!


----------



## fieldsinspring

I would highly recommend the saffiano. I LOVE the regular leather in the beginning, but they collapse quickly and the handles pull and droop. With nothing in it it literally puddles flat. My dh calls them the "dead dog" lol saffiano will stand up all on it's own and keep it's structure. 




katieclon said:


> I don't own the Hamilton yet (or any MK for that matter) but I'm very serious about buying a black large Hamilton asap! Do any of you have recommendations on whether to get Saffiano or regular leather?


----------



## JVXOXO

fieldsinspring said:


> I would highly recommend the saffiano. I LOVE the regular leather in the beginning, but they collapse quickly and the handles pull and droop. *With nothing in it it literally puddles flat.* My dh calls them the "dead dog" lol saffiano will stand up all on it's own and keep it's structure.



That's what I'm afraid of happening long-term, but I feel like saffiano is just too stiff for me. I wish there was an in-between leather! I guess I'll see how my Luggage E/W holds up over time.


----------



## fieldsinspring

This is an Instagram photo I came across and I love the way the bag is hanging and not a puddle but not just a big square... Kind of gives an idea how saffiano can give a little gayer time. 






JVXOXO said:


> That's what I'm afraid of happening long-term, but I feel like saffiano is just too stiff for me. I wish there was an in-between leather! I guess I'll see how my Luggage E/W holds up over time.


----------



## JVXOXO

fieldsinspring said:


> This is an Instagram photo I came across and I love the way the bag is hanging and not a puddle but not just a big square... Kind of gives an idea how saffiano can give a little gayer time.
> 
> View attachment 2503351



Oh, I see. Thank you for posting!


----------



## designer.deals

Anyone have a vanilla Hamilton . Does it get dirty easily ?


----------



## gw21

So I received my first Micahel kors handbag from my husband on Valentine's Day - the hamilton e/w in Luggage. I've literally been eyeing it for months!!! So happy to finally own it...and today I picked up a wallet to go with it...couldn't decide on whether I wanted to match or contrast, so I got the tech continental in fuschia to kind of give the brown a pop of color and I LOVE them as a set!


----------



## gw21

Sorry, forgot to post pictures, but here they are!


----------



## amandah313

gw21 said:


> Sorry, forgot to post pictures, but here they are!




Great choice!! I love this!


----------



## JVXOXO

Very cute contrast! ^
I clearly love my animal prints and I was able to find an older leopard print clasp wallet. So far I love it & I can use it with this bag and my black Hamilton as well


----------



## gw21

oooh!! I lovee that combo!!! Very cute and sophisticated!


----------



## JVXOXO

gw21 said:


> oooh!! I lovee that combo!!! Very cute and sophisticated!



Thanks!


----------



## gw21

amandah313 said:


> Great choice!! I love this!


Thank you!


----------



## AuntJulie

gw21 said:


> Sorry, forgot to post pictures, but here they are!



I love it!  I wish I was skinny enough to wear that one. The strap is just a little too short for me. It looks beautiful!


----------



## keishapie1973

gw21 said:


> Sorry, forgot to post pictures, but here they are!



What a great color combo!!!! Congrats.....


----------



## gw21

Thank you!


----------



## Euromutt86

gw21 said:


> Sorry, forgot to post pictures, but here they are!



I love it all! So adorable!


----------



## acm1134

Can anyone post a lg Selma next to a e/w Hamilton ?


----------



## BrokenUSNQuill

Joining the club!!! Always wanted one but was saving my $$$ for another Louis. Well, I got my Louis. So, I celebrated by getting an MK!!! 

I scored a Hamilton Saffiano Tote in Dark Khaki for $205 shipped from Macys!  I saw it on sale in the store and fell in love with it in this color. But, I  had to pass it up because my babies were tired. Got home, logged onto  Macy's and they were still full price. Long story short, after a call to  customer service I have this baby on her way to me.  

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/m...n%26slotId%3D1


----------



## designer.deals

BrokenUSNQuill said:


> Joining the club!!! Always wanted one but was saving my $$$ for another Louis. Well, I got my Louis. So, I celebrated by getting an MK!!!
> 
> I scored a Hamilton Saffiano Tote in Dark Khaki for $205 shipped from Macys!  I saw it on sale in the store and fell in love with it in this color. But, I  had to pass it up because my babies were tired. Got home, logged onto  Macy's and they were still full price. Long story short, after a call to  customer service I have this baby on her way to me.
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/m...n%26slotId%3D1




It's on sale in the store ?


----------



## acm1134

BrokenUSNQuill said:


> Joining the club!!! Always wanted one but was saving my $$$ for another Louis. Well, I got my Louis. So, I celebrated by getting an MK!!!
> 
> I scored a Hamilton Saffiano Tote in Dark Khaki for $205 shipped from Macys!  I saw it on sale in the store and fell in love with it in this color. But, I  had to pass it up because my babies were tired. Got home, logged onto  Macy's and they were still full price. Long story short, after a call to  customer service I have this baby on her way to me.
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/m...n%26slotId%3D1



Awesome deal ! Did they have the smaller size on sale ?


----------



## vixan

I picked this baby up at TJ Maxx for $200, I couldn't pass it up! but I'm not sold on the color (not a huge red fan) keep or return?


----------



## designer.deals

vixan said:


> I picked this baby up at TJ Maxx for $200, I couldn't pass it up! but I'm not sold on the color (not a huge red fan) keep or return?




I wish my tjmaxx had these .. I always find outlet versions


----------



## vixan

designer.deals said:


> I wish my tjmaxx had these .. I always find outlet versions



I know!  I was so excited, I grabbed it and held it tight. I'm not a big Tj shopper, went in search of rain boots!  I'm conflicted :/ I want to LOVE it but I don't


----------



## designer.deals

vixan said:


> I know!  I was so excited, I grabbed it and held it tight. I'm not a big Tj shopper, went in search of rain boots!  I'm conflicted :/ I want to LOVE it but I don't




It's the red one? Imma send you to buy me one lol


----------



## vixan

designer.deals said:


> It's the red one? Imma send you to buy me one lol



Haha yep Red. A north south saffiano!


----------



## amandah313

vixan said:


> I picked this baby up at TJ Maxx for $200, I couldn't pass it up! but I'm not sold on the color (not a huge red fan) keep or return?




Keep! I think the red will grow on you!


----------



## designer.deals

vixan said:


> Haha yep Red. A north south saffiano!




I would keep it!!


----------



## vixan

amandah313 said:


> Keep! I think the red will grow on you!






designer.deals said:


> I would keep it!!



He thinks the red will too, he says keep or sell. I mean its not an everyday bag anyway. (I'm trying to rationalize)


----------



## designer.deals

vixan said:


> He thinks the red will too, he says keep or sell. I mean its not an everyday bag anyway. (I'm trying to rationalize)




See he agrees &#128522;


----------



## BrokenUSNQuill

acm1134 said:


> Awesome deal ! Did they have the smaller size on sale ?


I didn't see any of the smaller ones. So maybe they were and got snatched up!


----------



## acm1134

vixan said:


> I picked this baby up at TJ Maxx for $200, I couldn't pass it up! but I'm not sold on the color (not a huge red fan) keep or return?



What city was this tj Max in ?


----------



## vixan

acm1134 said:


> What city was this tj Max in ?



Cincinnati Ohio


----------



## JVXOXO

vixan said:


> He thinks the red will too, he says keep or sell. I mean its not an everyday bag anyway. (I'm trying to rationalize)



I love it!!!  When I was deciding on my second E/W Hamilton, the red one was always in the back of my mind (it still is), and this is coming from someone that always buys tan/luggage/black bags. I would keep it!


----------



## AuntJulie

Yesterday ebags was having a private sale on designer bags and I'm regretting not buying that Mandarin Hamilton!  I had a $38 rewards credit, so with the sale, it would have been $250!


----------



## fieldsinspring

vixan said:


> I picked this baby up at TJ Maxx for $200, I couldn't pass it up! but I'm not sold on the color (not a huge red fan) keep or return?




I think that's a fantastic deal. That being said, if you don't love it, it's  still money. You could just wait and see how you feel and if it's not love, sell it and use the profit to buy the color you do love.


----------



## vixan

JVXOXO said:


> I love it!!!  When I was deciding on my second E/W Hamilton, the red one was always in the back of my mind (it still is), and this is coming from someone that always buys tan/luggage/black bags. I would keep it!



Yea I'm a neutral kinda girl. I have 30 days to decide but I've already posted on a few sale sites


----------



## vixan

fieldsinspring said:


> I think that's a fantastic deal. That being said, if you don't love it, it's  still money. You could just wait and see how you feel and if it's not love, sell it and use the profit to buy the color you do love.



I'm going to take my 30 days a sweat it out, Im still in shock. Thats a steal!


----------



## cindy_975

I have thought about re-selling those great buys that just aren't me.
Just remember that there are fees at auction sites and shipping costs that eat into any profit.
And you might have to wait weeks for it to sell for the amount you want.
So I ended up returning a few after running the numbers and figuring the realistic profit of $10-$20 wasn't worth it to me.

Now selling bags after you are 'done' with them to make room for new ones is a different thing, you aren't looking to make a profit as much as get some money for something that you aren't using or adding to a new purse fund


----------



## vixan

cindy_975 said:


> I have thought about re-selling those great buys that just aren't me.
> Just remember that there are fees at auction sites and shipping costs that eat into any profit.
> And you might have to wait weeks for it to sell for the amount you want.
> So I ended up returning a few after running the numbers and figuring the realistic profit of $10-$20 wasn't worth it to me.
> 
> Now selling bags after you are 'done' with them to make room for new ones is a different thing, you aren't looking to make a profit as much as get some money for something that you aren't using or adding to a new purse fund



Shipping is the thing I'm not used to from the sellers end. I'm apart of bunch of purse groups on FB so ill start there.  Poshmark feels like a ripoff so I don't frequent there. I'm pretty new to higher end bags to I'm not selling mine just yet  but maybe I should sell my coach bags that 'sit on the bench' for my next dream bag


----------



## JVXOXO

vixan said:


> Yea I'm a neutral kinda girl. I have 30 days to decide but I've already posted on a few sale sites



Well that's understandable. Ultimately if you feel like the bag just isn't "you" then you probably won't use it, so maybe it's best to return or sell. Darn those impulse buys! lol


----------



## 90046

Keep that red hamilton!
No question.

I'm not a huge red fan, but that baby will look gorg against black or khaki or navy or white 
etc
just a great pop o' color

plus, $200 is a steal


----------



## AirJewels

Another vote for keeping it.  I bought a beautiful red studded Selma for a good price, sold it on eBay and still regret it and now they're hard to find.  Red goes with a lot more than you might realize!


----------



## designer.deals

Omg I found a luggage specchio with rose hardware and now I regret not getting it!! It was $208


----------



## VajstaGurly

designer.deals said:


> Omg I found a luggage specchio with rose hardware and now I regret not getting it!! It was $208



You should've got it. It would've been gorgeous... that was a steal price.


----------



## designer.deals

VajstaGurly said:


> You should've got it. It would've been gorgeous... that was a steal price.




Reason I was able to walk away because I have 15+ Selma's already


----------



## VajstaGurly

designer.deals said:


> Reason I was able to walk away because I have 15+ Selma's already



That's totally a good reason ... do you use all 15 selma?  Jw ? I have 4 of them and I haven't even touched them.Lol


----------



## designer.deals

VajstaGurly said:


> That's totally a good reason ... do you use all 15 selma?  Jw ? I have 4 of them and I haven't even used it yet. Lol




Not yet . I got a few last week so I haven't had a chance to use all I have about 6-7 that I haven't used


----------



## VajstaGurly

designer.deals said:


> Not yet . I got a few last week so I haven't had a chance to use all I have about 6-7 that I haven't used



Wow... that's a lot of bags you haven't used. I'm planning to buy more in different colors and probably wouldn't even touch those too. Lol...


----------



## designer.deals

VajstaGurly said:


> Wow... that's a lot of bags you haven't used. I'm planning to buy more in different colors and probably wouldn't even touch those too. Lol...




I do plan on using them but haven't had a chance cuz I start using them


----------



## pringirl

vixan said:


> I picked this baby up at TJ Maxx for $200, I couldn't pass it up! but I'm not sold on the color (not a huge red fan) keep or return?



honestly it depends on your wardrobe... But.. It can definitely spice up an otherwise plain outfit


----------



## gw21

I have a question - So, I got my luggage hamilton e/w in Saffiano on Valentine's day and I was browsing some more michael kors bags over the weekend and it looks like my bag is darker than the other ones in the store, even though it's the same style and color and everything. Is that normal? Is it just because leather wears differenly...I mean I've only had the bag for about a week and it's like obviously a different shade of the same color. Has anyone noticed this?


----------



## vixan

pringirl said:


> honestly it depends on your wardrobe... But.. It can definitely spice up an otherwise plain outfit



Red is spicy!  I'm leaning towards keeping it


----------



## AuntJulie

Well I finally saw the Hamilton in the new Summer Blue, and I think it looks way different from online pictures and very different from the Sutton's Summer Blue.


----------



## AuntJulie

I think the green has way more pop!  What's y'all's opinion?


----------



## acm1134

AuntJulie said:


> I think the green has way more pop!  What's y'all's opinion?


I have been eyeing the green myself. I need to add some color pops to my handbag collection, only thing I worry about is matching outfits to the color lol


----------



## VajstaGurly

AuntJulie said:


> Well I finally saw the Hamilton in the new Summer Blue, and I think it looks way different from online pictures and very different from the Sutton's Summer Blue.



It's very pretty even though it doesn't look like the Sutton summertime blue.


----------



## AuntJulie

VajstaGurly said:


> It's very pretty even though it doesn't look like the Sutton summertime blue.



That's what I thought too!  It looks just like this at Dillards too!  Hubby got mad when I asked him to look at them and compare the colors. 

Thanks!  It's pretty, but just a tad dull to me. It was even duller in person than in this picture.


----------



## VajstaGurly

AuntJulie said:


> That's what I thought too!  It looks just like this at Dillards too!  Hubby got mad when I asked him to look at them and compare the colors.
> 
> Thanks!  It's pretty, but just a tad dull to me. It was even duller in person than in this picture.



Men lol ... if I have any concern about bags my hubby will always say "it's just a purse" lol


----------



## paula3boys

AuntJulie said:


> Well I finally saw the Hamilton in the new Summer Blue, and I think it looks way different from online pictures and very different from the Sutton's Summer Blue.




I love the summer blue bags I saw today but none were Hamilton so unsure if difference


----------



## AuntJulie

acm1134 said:


> I have been eyeing the green myself. I need to add some color pops to my handbag collection, only thing I worry about is matching outfits to the color lol



Unfortunately I don't have much to go with it either, but then again, there's not many good clothes choices in plus size.


----------



## designer.deals

N/S luggage specchio Hamilton with rose gold hardware


----------



## VajstaGurly

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2519787
> 
> 
> N/S luggage specchio Hamilton with rose gold hardware



OMG it's gorgeeeeooouuss ...


----------



## designer.deals

VajstaGurly said:


> OMG it's gorgeeeeooouuss ...




Especially the price was gorgeous too lol I tried to take a better of hardware but couldn't but it's beautiful


----------



## VajstaGurly

designer.deals said:


> Especially the price was gorgeous too lol I tried to take a better of hardware but couldn't but it's beautiful



Enjoy ... you been finding all kinds of goodies ...


----------



## designer.deals

VajstaGurly said:


> Enjoy ... you been finding all kinds of goodies ...




Yes as soon as a good deal I snatch it


----------



## janiesea3

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2519787
> 
> 
> N/S luggage specchio Hamilton with rose gold hardware




I'm DROOLING!  Oh.My.Goodness!!!  Seriously gorgeous!!


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> I'm DROOLING!  Oh.My.Goodness!!!  Seriously gorgeous!!




I can't stop starring


----------



## Ddelta

I saw that one at the MK boutique on prince str in manhattan today! Stunning.

But I went with the good old luggage w gold hw, as have a saffiano pearl grey hamilton already.


----------



## Doryfiz

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2519787
> 
> 
> N/S luggage specchio Hamilton with rose gold hardware



It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Piarpreet

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2519787
> 
> 
> N/S luggage specchio Hamilton with rose gold hardware




I really like this!


----------



## Anna1

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2519787
> 
> 
> N/S luggage specchio Hamilton with rose gold hardware




It's beautiful!! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## designer.deals

Anna1 said:


> It's beautiful!! &#10084;&#65039;




Thank you!!


----------



## JVXOXO

For those of you with more than one Hamilton in different colors, do you find yourself having a clear favorite and feel bad about having the other(s)? 
I've been carrying my Luggage E/W Hamilton since I got it but I just don't love it like my Black bag


----------



## janiesea3

Waited for the confirmation from Macy's, so now I can show you what I got this morning online.

Deals I couldn't pass up...hope they're in good shape & boxed up/wrapped up nicely! Then I'll decide to either keep/sell, etc... 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thanks to the "WORKIT" code...


----------



## acm1134

kojiko said:


> Wow a baby boy! Cool! LOL I didn't know she gave birth already. Thanks for the info!
> 
> By the way has Heidi given birth yet? I think she's way due...???
> Please update me. LOL



Did you use a coupon code ?


----------



## janiesea3

I used WORKIT


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> Waited for the confirmation from Macy's, so now I can show you what I got this morning online.
> 
> Deals I couldn't pass up...hope they're in good shape & boxed up/wrapped up nicely! Then I'll decide to either keep/sell, etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2524210
> 
> 
> Thanks to the "WORKIT" code...




Which ones did you get? I can't see pic


----------



## janiesea3

designer.deals said:


> Which ones did you get? I can't see pic


Black Specchio Hamilton $223; Sand Python Hamilton, Sand Python Selma $133 each


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> Black Specchio Hamilton $223; Sand Python Hamilton, Sand Python Selma $133 each




Speechio ? Black & gold? From where


----------



## janiesea3

designer.deals said:


> Speechio ? Black & gold? From where



Black & Silver - Macys


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> Black & Silver - Macys




Damn everyone keeps finding the silver one lol


----------



## AuntJulie

Several days ago I ordered the navy Selma with grommets for $240 and the east/west Hamilton in dark khaki for $223 using the WORKIT code (in addition to some clothes).

I would get confirmation emails and lists of which items would should together, etc., and then later that day, my order would be cancelled. I called and spoke to their fraud department and they weren't able to confirm my info. I had them talk to my bank and everything was fine and they would reorder my handbags again. 

Then the next day I got an email that my order was cancelled and I went through the same thing all over again, with the next order being cancelled. By this time my beautiful dark khaki Hamilton was sold out. It was so frustrating!

Apparently only the fraud department could enter my order but only the macys.com folks could give me a discount. It took over an hour and a half to complete my third try. 

They ended up giving me the large North/South dark khaki Hamilton for the same price as the sold out east/west Hamilton, $223. 

I'm still holding my breath waiting for another cancellation. My bank has told me that it posts every time and there's nothing wrong on their end. In fact. Ordered from Macys,.com 3 weeks ago without issue. 

Has anyone else experienced this issue with Macys?  

If I didn't want that dark khaki so bad, I would have said screw it, because an hour and half on the phone, plus the previous time on the phone with them almost made it not worth it. 

The only thing I can think of that was awry is that my billing address is different than my shipping address. We recently moved into our new house and I haven't been to the bank to change it, however I've had no issue before ordering this way. 

Anyone else had a similar issue?  Until I receive confirmation that this order has shipped, I will still hold my breath!  The fraud department did give me one day shipping for free on the Selma and the clothes too. 

Maybe this is a sign that I need to start spending my money on actually decorating my new big house with some furniture. Lol (I'm paralyzed with indecision on decorating. Lol)


----------



## janiesea3

AuntJulie said:


> Several days ago I ordered the navy Selma with grommets for $240 and the east/west Hamilton in dark khaki for $223 using the WORKIT code (in addition to some clothes).
> 
> I would get confirmation emails and lists of which items would should together, etc., and then later that day, my order would be cancelled. I called and spoke to their fraud department and they weren't able to confirm my info. I had them talk to my bank and everything was fine and they would reorder my handbags again.
> 
> Then the next day I got an email that my order was cancelled and I went through the same thing all over again, with the next order being cancelled. By this time my beautiful dark khaki Hamilton was sold out. It was so frustrating!
> 
> Apparently only the fraud department could enter my order but only the macys.com folks could give me a discount. It took over an hour and a half to complete my third try.
> 
> They ended up giving me the large North/South dark khaki Hamilton for the same price as the sold out east/west Hamilton, $223.
> 
> I'm still holding my breath waiting for another cancellation. My bank has told me that it posts every time and there's nothing wrong on their end. In fact. Ordered from Macys,.com 3 weeks ago without issue.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this issue with Macys?
> 
> If I didn't want that dark khaki so bad, I would have said screw it, because an hour and half on the phone, plus the previous time on the phone with them almost made it not worth it.
> 
> The only thing I can think of that was awry is that my billing address is different than my shipping address. We recently moved into our new house and I haven't been to the bank to change it, however I've had no issue before ordering this way.
> 
> Anyone else had a similar issue?  Until I receive confirmation that this order has shipped, I will still hold my breath!  The fraud department did give me one day shipping for free on the Selma and the clothes too.
> 
> Maybe this is a sign that I need to start spending my money on actually decorating my new big house with some furniture. Lol (I'm paralyzed with indecision on decorating. Lol)




 I ordered 3 MKs yesterday from Macys and I got a phone call from their fraud dept verifying my purchases b/c I was having it shipped to my work.  I got email confirmation immediately when I placed my order in the morning & then ANOTHER email confirmation after I spoke with that department.  I guess they're just being cautious?


----------



## janiesea3

Got an E/W dark khaki Hamilton for approx $163 & matching wallet that was on sale for $81-25% off!


----------



## vixan

janiesea3 said:


> Got an E/W dark khaki Hamilton for approx $163 & matching wallet that was on sale for $81-25% off!



Macy's?  My Macys has NOTHING!


----------



## janiesea3

Yes, Macys...this was the only Hamilton & they had a couple of Selma's but that's it! I lucked up!


----------



## vixan

janiesea3 said:


> Yes, Macys...this was the only Hamilton & they had a couple of Selma's but that's it! I lucked up!



Maybe I'll go to the one Macy's that I don't frequent


----------



## tnsweetness

My Hamiltons

Black Studded, Purple/Gold, Aqua/Gold, Lime/Gold


----------



## janiesea3

vixan said:


> Maybe I'll go to the one Macy's that I don't frequent




Keep us posted if you get something!


----------



## AuntJulie

janiesea3 said:


> Yes, Macys...this was the only Hamilton & they had a couple of Selma's but that's it! I lucked up!



Wow how did you get that good of a deal?  I was going to pay $223 which is 25% off but they ran out before they fixed my order. They did give me the large dark khaki for $223 which seemed like it took an act of Congress!  Lol

Do you have any pics?


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

tnsweetness said:


> My Hamiltons
> 
> Black Studded, Purple/Gold, Aqua/Gold, Lime/Gold
> 
> View attachment 2525647
> 
> 
> View attachment 2525648
> 
> 
> View attachment 2525649


 
LOVE your collection!!!  So pretty!


----------



## tnsweetness

DP PURSE FAN said:


> LOVE your collection!!!  So pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## janiesea3

AuntJulie said:


> Wow how did you get that good of a deal?  I was going to pay $223 which is 25% off but they ran out before they fixed my order. They did give me the large dark khaki for $223 which seemed like it took an act of Congress!  Lol
> 
> Do you have any pics?




It was just sitting on the "sale" table and the SA said "You get 25% more off."  I'll take pics in just a few minutes & post! I wish they'd have offered me a large one... Don't know how this will work for me, since most everything else I have is Large!


----------



## janiesea3

AuntJulie said:


> Wow how did you get that good of a deal?  I was going to pay $223 which is 25% off but they ran out before they fixed my order. They did give me the large dark khaki for $223 which seemed like it took an act of Congress!  Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any pics?




Here's the pics...


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> Here's the pics...
> 
> View attachment 2525906
> View attachment 2525907




How much was the wallet ?


----------



## VajstaGurly

It's beautiful ... awesome find ... janiesea3


----------



## janiesea3

VajstaGurly said:


> It's beautiful ... awesome find ... janiesea3




Thank you!!


----------



## janiesea3

designer.deals said:


> How much was the wallet ?




$108 down to $81, then 25% off... $60.75


----------



## VajstaGurly

janiesea3 said:


> Thank you!!



You makes me want a Hamilton now lol  ... but I'm done shopping ...


----------



## janiesea3

VajstaGurly said:


> You makes me want a Hamilton now lol  ... but I'm done shopping ...




I think I am, too!!


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> $108 down to $81, then 25% off... $60.75




Did your Macy's have more of that wallet ? Or can you give me their phone number so I can call them ?


----------



## VajstaGurly

designer.deals said:


> Did your Macy's have more of that wallet ? Or can you give me their phone number so I can call them ?



Great find on the wallet too ... you ladies been finding so many goodies ...


----------



## designer.deals

[QUO TE=VajstaGurly;26319099]Great find on the wallet too ... you ladies been finding so many goodies ...[/QUOTE]


Yesterday I price matched the sapphire selma at Nordstrom for $214 and it said back order till April but just got email it got shipped today


----------



## VajstaGurly

designer.deals said:


> [QUO TE=VajstaGurly;26319099]Great find on the wallet too ... you ladies been finding so many goodies ...




Yesterday I price matched the sapphire selma at Nordstrom for $214 and it said back order till April but just got email it got shipped today[/QUOTE]

Awesome awesome find ... so jealous ...


----------



## designer.deals

VajstaGurly said:


> Yesterday I price matched the sapphire selma at Nordstrom for $214 and it said back order till April but just got email it got shipped today



Awesome awesome find ... so jealous ...[/QUOTE]


 Can't wait till I have it in my hands


----------



## janiesea3

designer.deals said:


> Did your Macy's have more of that wallet ? Or can you give me their phone number so I can call them ?



I only saw that one & a smaller bi-fold like wallet, but there could be more!! The number is 678-546-4300.  Good Luck!


----------



## janiesea3

VajstaGurly said:


> Yesterday I price matched the sapphire selma at Nordstrom for $214 and it said back order till April but just got email it got shipped today



Awesome awesome find ... so jealous ...[/QUOTE]

Where did you find that for $214?? That's a great deal!!


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> I only saw that one & a smaller bi-fold like wallet, but there could be more!! The number is 678-546-4300.  Good Luck!




Thanks will call in a few


----------



## janiesea3

designer.deals said:


> Thanks will call in a few



Great! Keep us posted!!! Good luck!!


----------



## janiesea3

designer.deals said:


> Thanks will call in a few



There's another Macy's about 10 miles away from that one & their number is 770-623-2200


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> There's another Macy's about 10 miles away from that one & their number is 770-623-2200




Okay before I call imma make a trip to my Macy's and maybe they have it


----------



## janiesea3

designer.deals said:


> Okay before I call imma make a trip to my Macy's and maybe they have it



Great!! Good luck!!  

Where did you find the Sapphire Selma? That color is soo pretty...


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> Great!! Good luck!!
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you find the Sapphire Selma? That color is soo pretty...




It was on sale at Bloomingdales for $250.60 and has 15% off but it was sold out online called many stores and no one had it so I saw Nordstrom had it and asked if they could price match. They agreed . And did the 15% off too so it came out to $213 plus tax : $230.05 . However on Nordstrom it said back ordered till April but I didn't really care if I had to wait that long . But this morning I got email confirmation that it got shipped


----------



## janiesea3

designer.deals said:


> It was on sale at Bloomingdales for $250.60 and has 15% off but it was sold out online called many stores and no one had it so I saw Nordstrom had it and asked if they could price match. They agreed . And did the 15% off too so it came out to $213 plus tax : $230.05 . However on Nordstrom it said back ordered till April but I didn't really care if I had to wait that long . But this morning I got email confirmation that it got shipped



Nordstrom makes me mad sometimes with their price-matching...I tried to get them to price-match yesterday w/that Luggage Hamilton from Bloomingdales and since it was sold out online, the girl I "chatted" with wouldn't do it. She said it had to be "in stock." Booo!

But my sweet MK store price-matched, so no problems!


----------



## vixan

janiesea3 said:


> Keep us posted if you get something!



So I went to the Macys less traveled and found a  monogram tote for $154. I wasn't in love but it was a great deal and could see myself using it for the summer.  The Hubs wanted to stop at our regular mall so I stopped in Macy's. Their site indicated that they had ONE dark khaki Hamilton left. Going out on whim I asked about it. The SA said it was there but she thinks it was stolen! But since it was in their inventory she can order it at the sale price!  So I got the North South dark khaki Hamilton for $214 (taxes included) !!! So now the waiting game


----------



## janiesea3

vixan said:


> So I went to the Macys less traveled and found a  monogram tote for $154. I wasn't in love but it was a great deal and could see myself using it for the summer.  The Hubs wanted to stop at our regular mall so I stopped in Macy's. Their site indicated that they had ONE dark khaki Hamilton left. Going out on whim I asked about it. The SA said it was there but she thinks it was stolen! But since it was in their inventory she can order it at the sale price!  So I got the North South dark khaki Hamilton for $214 (taxes included) !!! So now the waiting game



YAY! Hopefully it'll arrive PERFECTLY!!! Great deal!


----------



## vixan

janiesea3 said:


> YAY! Hopefully it'll arrive PERFECTLY!!! Great deal!



Thanks!  I hope so too.  I've had a Grayson sent from Macys before. I didn't like the fact they sent it in a bag. But it was in great condition,  perfectly wrapped in tissue. 
I'm so excited!! Perfect grad school acceptance gift  now he asks am I keeping the tote lol idk!


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> Nordstrom makes me mad sometimes with their price-matching...I tried to get them to price-match yesterday w/that Luggage Hamilton from Bloomingdales and since it was sold out online, the girl I "chatted" with wouldn't do it. She said it had to be "in stock." Booo!
> 
> 
> 
> But my sweet MK store price-matched, so no problems!




Trust me they said the same too me. So I looked up and checked what stores it said had the sapphire in stock (but in reality the store had already sold out but online it still showed in stock) and so nordies rep saw and honored it


----------



## designer.deals

vixan said:


> So I went to the Macys less traveled and found a  monogram tote for $154. I wasn't in love but it was a great deal and could see myself using it for the summer.  The Hubs wanted to stop at our regular mall so I stopped in Macy's. Their site indicated that they had ONE dark khaki Hamilton left. Going out on whim I asked about it. The SA said it was there but she thinks it was stolen! But since it was in their inventory she can order it at the sale price!  So I got the North South dark khaki Hamilton for $214 (taxes included) !!! So now the waiting game




Me too me too


----------



## vixan

designer.deals said:


> Me too me too



Ugh don't you hate it!? Since my brother moved in, I don't get my packages sent to my moms anymore haha but when I know its there I just wanna skip my day and go home


----------



## designer.deals

vixan said:


> Ugh don't you hate it!? Since my brother moved in, I don't get my packages sent to my moms anymore haha but when I know its there I just wanna skip my day and go home




My shipping email says it'll get here Friday


----------



## BrokenUSNQuill

Scored my first Hamilton for $157. N/S Saffiano in Dark Khaki. Waiting for more spring like weather to use her.


----------



## VajstaGurly

BrokenUSNQuill said:


> Scored my first Hamilton for $157. N/S Saffiano in Dark Khaki. Waiting for more spring like weather to use her.



It's so gorgeous ...


----------



## AirJewels

A


----------



## BrokenUSNQuill

VajstaGurly said:


> It's so gorgeous ...


Thanks.


----------



## designer.deals

[QUO TE=BrokenUSNQuill;26320230]Scored my first Hamilton for $157. N/S Saffiano in Dark Khaki. Waiting for more spring like weather to use her.[/QUOTE]


Gorgeous can't wait for mine. Thanks for sharing sale price


----------



## ilysukixD

Does anyone have problem with the hamilton in leather (not saffiano leather) being saggy overtime.  I bought this at the summer of 2012 and the leather was only available and recently i realized they came out with the same bag in saffiano leather. In my opinion the saffiano leather is more durable and i regret buying my bag and it has been on  my shelf since last year


----------



## VajstaGurly

ilysukixD said:


> Does anyone have problem with the hamilton in leather (not saffiano leather) being saggy overtime.  I bought this at the summer of 2012 and the leather was only available and recently i realized they came out with the same bag in saffiano leather. In my opinion the saffiano leather is more durable and i regret buying my bag and it has been on  my shelf since last year



I bought a Hamilton satchel in the soft leather and I carried it about almost a month and it started to sag and slouch and then I stop loving it re gift it bought a black one at the same time return it ASAP ... and yes The saffiano is more durable and it also have structure for the bag to hold itself. I preferred the saffiano over the soft leather.


----------



## vixan

BrokenUSNQuill said:


> Scored my first Hamilton for $157. N/S Saffiano in Dark Khaki. Waiting for more spring like weather to use her.



Beautiful!! I can't wait get mine!


----------



## vixan

We should all 'spring out' our Hamiltons!!


----------



## vixan

ilysukixD said:


> Does anyone have problem with the hamilton in leather (not saffiano leather) being saggy overtime.  I bought this at the summer of 2012 and the leather was only available and recently i realized they came out with the same bag in saffiano leather. In my opinion the saffiano leather is more durable and i regret buying my bag and it has been on  my shelf since last year



I like the pebbled leather as well as the saffiano. Because mine is an outlet bag, I can add an organizer that helps to keep shape. But I stuff my bags so it kinda helps. I used mine for about 3 months straight and it seemed to be the same condition. I think I will get an organizer though just in case. The saffiano may be better for you


----------



## vixan

designer.deals said:


> My shipping email says it'll get here Friday



Can't wait to see it! Mine will be a while, it may not ship until Tuesday


----------



## Courtb427

Hi everyone! Just joined! Came home with the dark khaki hamilton and the navy hamilton today with Macy's sale! I'm still debating on returning one and getting the jet set multifunction in luggage or navy? Any thoughts? Should I had versatility to my wardrobe or keep it classy with my new hamiltons? My only other MK bag is the large studded selma in luggage. Any opinions? Did I make the right choice? Thanks!


----------



## AuntJulie

janiesea3 said:


> Here's the pics...
> 
> View attachment 2525906
> View attachment 2525907



Wow Janie!  That is beautiful!  I'm so excited for mine to come in!  Now to break it to the hubs!  Lol


----------



## AuntJulie

BrokenUSNQuill said:


> Scored my first Hamilton for $157. N/S Saffiano in Dark Khaki. Waiting for more spring like weather to use her.



Beautiful!  I'm jelly. Everyone is getting better deals than me. I had to work Macy's.com over to get mine for $223. 

Are y'all finding them in the store for that price?  We don't have a Macys here. 

I did just find out that my nephew's girlfriend just got a job offer to manage the MK store. I'm hoping she takes the job!


----------



## designer.deals

Courtb427 said:


> Hi everyone! Just joined! Came home with the dark khaki hamilton and the navy hamilton today with Macy's sale! I'm still debating on returning one and getting the jet set multifunction in luggage or navy? Any thoughts? Should I had versatility to my wardrobe or keep it classy with my new hamiltons? My only other MK bag is the large studded selma in luggage. Any opinions? Did I make the right choice? Thanks!




Was the navy on sale as well?


----------



## Courtb427

Yes!! 25% off!


----------



## designer.deals

Courtb427 said:


> Yes!! 25% off!





Not like the dark khaki though . I ordered the selma and now thinking of returning the Hamilton once I get it


----------



## Courtb427

designer.deals said:


> Not like the dark khaki though . I ordered the selma and now thinking of returning the Hamilton once I get it




No just 25% off the full price.  All of the Selma's were damaged at every Macys I went too and I went to four or five. I was afraid to order one and get a damaged one. So I ordered the dressy in luggage as well. They were sold out everywhere! Gonna have to take one back. &#128546;


----------



## designer.deals

Courtb427 said:


> No just 25% off the full price.  All of the Selma's were damaged at every Macys I went too and I went to four or five. I was afraid to order one and get a damaged one. So I ordered the dressy in luggage as well. They were sold out everywhere! Gonna have to take one back. &#128546;




 I have to wait till I get mine to find out if it's damaGe or not but I'm returning which ever one is damGaed


----------



## keishapie1973

Courtb427 said:


> No just 25% off the full price.  All of the Selma's were damaged at every Macys I went too and I went to four or five. I was afraid to order one and get a damaged one. So I ordered the dressy in luggage as well. They were sold out everywhere! Gonna have to take one back. &#128546;



Yes, I decided at the last minute to get the dark khaki Selma. I called my local Macy's to order it and just pick up today. As I was about to order, she told me that it was the last one but damaged..... I took that to mean that I really didn't need it.....


----------



## icerain303

I am finally part of the Hamilton club!!  My hubby scored great deals with my python print hamilton and the optic white specchio at Macy's.  My little cross body vanilla hamilton was a gift!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I want one in every color!


----------



## icerain303

Courtb427 said:


> Hi everyone! Just joined! Came home with the dark khaki hamilton and the navy hamilton today with Macy's sale! I'm still debating on returning one and getting the jet set multifunction in luggage or navy? Any thoughts? Should I had versatility to my wardrobe or keep it classy with my new hamiltons? My only other MK bag is the large studded selma in luggage. Any opinions? Did I make the right choice? Thanks!




I am jealous!!  I wish our Macy's had a navy or dark khaki hamilton on sale!!  I am obsessed with the hamiltons personally and think you made the right choice!


----------



## designer.deals

Just orderd a Hamilton at Nordstrom saffiano in black for $181 and smaller version $151


----------



## vixan

designer.deals said:


> Just orderd a Hamilton at Nordstrom saffiano in black for $181 and smaller version $151



How!?


----------



## designer.deals

vixan said:


> How!?




Price match at Nordstrom from belk


----------



## Courtb427

designer.deals said:


> Price match at Nordstrom from belk




I can't find the saffiano black on sale on there site. And how did you get it down to 181? The regular hamiltons are on sale but can't find the saffiano. I want that one! You are becoming my BFF with all your tips! LoL! I am trying to run over at lunch break! That's an awesome deal!


----------



## designer.deals

Courtb427 said:


> I can't find the saffiano black on sale on there site. And how did you get it down to 181? The regular hamiltons are on sale but can't find the saffiano. I want that one! You are becoming my BFF with all your tips! LoL! I am trying to run over at lunch break! That's an awesome deal!




I did the chat online and told the agent to price match belk and  I'm assuming he saw the reg. leather one and still honored it I just didn't tell him his mistake lol and I found 15% off online at belk and so he honored that too


----------



## paula3boys

designer.deals said:


> I did the chat online and told the agent to price match belk and  I'm assuming he saw the reg. leather one and still honored it I just didn't tell him his mistake lol and I found 15% off online at belk and so he honored that too




How did you find the 15?


----------



## vixan

designer.deals said:


> I did the chat online and told the agent to price match belk and  I'm assuming he saw the reg. leather one and still honored it I just didn't tell him his mistake lol and I found 15% off online at belk and so he honored that too



Does it have to be in store from belk?  Bc I don't have one near me





Courtb427 said:


> I can't find the saffiano black on sale on there site. And how did you get it down to 181? The regular hamiltons are on sale but can't find the saffiano. I want that one! You are becoming my BFF with all your tips! LoL! I am trying to run over at lunch break! That's an awesome deal!


Ikr! Teach us!


----------



## designer.deals

paula3boys said:


> How did you find the 15?




Googles belks 15% off


----------



## designer.deals

vixan said:


> Does it have to be in store from belk?  Bc I don't have one near me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ikr! Teach us!




Online


----------



## aac1024

was anyone else able to take advantage of the nordstrom/belk deal?


----------



## aac1024

btw for those of you not near a Belk, does it not deliver to the cont US online?


----------



## Courtb427

Very excited about these babies!!!  Love the navy but debating on waiting on the navy til fall though... Spent to much money. Waiting on my Sutton though before I make any decisions! Does anyone have a navy hamilton and use it year round?


----------



## Courtb427

Tried the price match at nordstrom and he wouldn't let me have the saffiano at that price


----------



## designer.deals

Courtb427 said:


> Tried the price match at nordstrom and he wouldn't let me have the saffiano at that price




Really?


----------



## VajstaGurly

Courtb427 said:


> View attachment 2528959
> 
> Very excited about these babies!!!  Love the navy but debating on waiting on the navy til fall though... Spent to much money. Waiting on my Sutton though before I make any decisions! Does anyone have a navy hamilton and use it year round?



Their both gorgeous ... congrats ...


----------



## Courtb427

VajstaGurly said:


> Their both gorgeous ... congrats ...




Thank you! I'm very excited! Love good deals!


----------



## Courtb427

designer.deals said:


> Really?




Yea he asked me for the web link to the bag and said he didn't see the saffiano one on sale. Of course I have to get the one MK loving man on the chat line! LoL! I am bummed! I'd love to have the black saffiano Hamilton.


----------



## fieldsinspring

I would try again. They didn't even ask me for the link, they looked it up themselves. The first guy said he wouldn't so the additional coupon because it hAd to be on the site. I then got another chat rep  that did it with no problem but would only do the black.  




Courtb427 said:


> Yea he asked me for the web link to the bag and said he didn't see the saffiano one on sale. Of course I have to get the one MK loving man on the chat line! LoL! I am bummed! I'd love to have the black saffiano Hamilton.


----------



## fieldsinspring

Beautiful! To me the navy is definite year round and goes with everything! 



Courtb427 said:


> Very excited about these babies!!!  Love the navy but debating on waiting on the navy til fall though... Spent to much money. Waiting on my Sutton though before I make any decisions! Does anyone have a navy hamilton and use it year round?


----------



## aac1024

@courtb427 

You should try again it def doesn't hurt to try. I once called to a store and one person told me 20% off and I told her I would think about it and call back later. Called back later that day and spoke to some1 else who gave me 40% off.


----------



## Courtb427

fieldsinspring said:


> I would try again. They didn't even ask me for the link, they looked it up themselves. The first guy said he wouldn't so the additional coupon because it hAd to be on the site. I then got another chat rep  that did it with no problem but would only do the black.




I got a black one for 213.99. She wouldn't give me the 15 I think I might take it and keep the dark khaki and return the navy. It was 270 which is still a great price but the black never goes on sale!


----------



## AuntJulie

Courtb427 said:


> View attachment 2528959
> 
> Very excited about these babies!!!  Love the navy but debating on waiting on the navy til fall though... Spent to much money. Waiting on my Sutton though before I make any decisions! Does anyone have a navy hamilton and use it year round?



So, so gorgeous!  I like your backsplash too!  Keep both of them!,


----------



## AuntJulie

aac1024 said:


> was anyone else able to take advantage of the nordstrom/belk deal?



I'm about to buy a jet set medium tote if I can clarify the dimensions. I got the 15% on top of the sale.


----------



## aac1024

I wanted to get the MacBook multipurpose bag but nordstroms online does not have any more of the plain leather version.  

But glad you could get the jet set bag!!


----------



## Courtb427

AuntJulie said:


> So, so gorgeous!  I like your backsplash too!  Keep both of them!,




Thank you! Just finished my remodel! Now I have to decide black or navy?! So many good deals!!! Uh! LoL!


----------



## AuntJulie

Courtb427 said:


> Thank you! Just finished my remodel! Now I have to decide black or navy?! So many good deals!!! Uh! LoL!



I would get navy. It goes well with jeans too!


----------



## vixan

I'm trying to figure out how to do this ladies.  I've never delt with Belk or Nordstrom before.  Help?


----------



## VajstaGurly

auntjulie said:


> i would get navy. It goes well with jeans too!



+1


----------



## Courtb427

That's my thought bc I never wear black


----------



## AuntJulie

After having to place my order with Macy's three times, they shipped my packages to my old address. Sigh. I told them my address no less than 6 times and entered on my order, then they cancelled it twice, ran out of stock, and now they ship them to the wrong address!

Somebody slap me silly for continuing to buy from them!

Just a tip, pressing numerical digits won't transfer you to customer service, however if you bang your forehead against your iPhone when the automated bot is droning on, it will finally transfer you to a real live person.


----------



## Courtb427

AuntJulie said:


> After having to place my order with Macy's three times, they shipped my packages to my old address. Sigh. I told them my address no less than 6 times and entered on my order, then they cancelled it twice, ran out of stock, and now they ship them to the wrong address!
> 
> Somebody slap me silly for continuing to buy from them!
> 
> Just a tip, pressing numerical digits won't transfer you to customer service, however if you bang your forehead against your iPhone when the automated bot is droning on, it will finally transfer you to a real live person.




Omg I just laughed so hard! The thought was great! I hope they are doing something to fix the mess! And you get your presents ASAP!


----------



## AuntJulie

Courtb427 said:


> Omg I just laughed so hard! The thought was great! I hope they are doing something to fix the mess! And you get your presents ASAP!



Lol...it's so frustrating you have to laugh!  I'm such a chump!  I wasted over 2 hours on the phones with these people and now they still can't reroute my package. Blah!  I hope the folks at my old house aren't big MK fans. Lol


----------



## vixan

I was told they wouldn't adjust because its sold out!


----------



## BrokenUSNQuill

Courtb427 said:


> View attachment 2528959
> 
> Very excited about these babies!!!  Love the navy but debating on waiting on the navy til fall though... Spent to much money. Waiting on my Sutton though before I make any decisions! Does anyone have a navy hamilton and use it year round?


Those look gorgeous!


----------



## designer.deals

Courtb427 said:


> Yea he asked me for the web link to the bag and said he didn't see the saffiano one on sale. Of course I have to get the one MK loving man on the chat line! LoL! I am bummed! I'd love to have the black saffiano Hamilton.




My agent didn't make it a deal he just said ok


----------



## fieldsinspring

That's what happened to me. The first rep wouldn't do the 15, then I got One that did. I agree, that is already over $50 less!! 




Courtb427 said:


> I got a black one for 213.99. She wouldn't give me the 15 I think I might take it and keep the dark khaki and return the navy. It was 270 which is still a great price but the black never goes on sale!


----------



## fieldsinspring

I do love the navy. That being said, you scored the black for over $50 less and there is nothing better looking that a classic black hamilton with gold lock and hardware. It will match everything also. Go with what you love though. 



Courtb427 said:


> Thank you! Just finished my remodel! Now I have to decide black or navy?! So many good deals!!! Uh! LoL!


----------



## designer.deals

fieldsinspring said:


> That's what happened to me. The first rep wouldn't do the 15, then I got One that did. I agree, that is already over $50 less!!




imma try it again in a few


----------



## Courtb427

Navy or black is my decision to make! Any other votes? LoL! Help! I want them all! LoL!


----------



## designer.deals

Courtb427 said:


> Navy or black is my decision to make! Any other votes? LoL! Help! I want them all! LoL!




I say black . Matches more


----------



## Courtb427

designer.deals said:


> I say black . Matches more




And it's 213. I'm determined to get the extra 15! LoL!


----------



## designer.deals

Courtb427 said:


> And it's 213. I'm determined to get the extra 15! LoL!




Imma do it right now for my mom


----------



## Courtb427

LoL! You new name should be MKSensai! LoL


----------



## designer.deals

Courtb427 said:


> LoL! You new name should be MKSensai! LoL




Lol I buy only with sales


----------



## VajstaGurly

designer.deals said:


> i say black . Matches more



+1


----------



## designer.deals

Courtb427 said:


> LoL! You new name should be MKSensai! LoL




Couldn't do it anymore because belks sold out


----------



## designer.deals

Courtb427 said:


> I got a black one for 213.99. She wouldn't give me the 15 I think I might take it and keep the dark khaki and return the navy. It was 270 which is still a great price but the black never goes on sale!




So you did get the black saffiano ?


----------



## Courtb427

designer.deals said:


> So you did get the black saffiano ?




Omg! After hours of losing connection then they lost my order #. The SA said she wouldn't honor it so I called and got it for 226 with tax without a problem. I think it's a great deal! Going to return the navy one for now and get that one later. Friend and family is in April! I have to go with the better deal right?! LoL!


----------



## designer.deals

Courtb427 said:


> Omg! After hours of losing connection then they lost my order #. The SA said she wouldn't honor it so I called and got it for 226 with tax without a problem. I think it's a great deal! Going to return the navy one for now and get that one later. Friend and family is in April! I have to go with the better deal right?! LoL!




Yes I can't believe it's next month already . I'm waiting for that too so I can get the navy and optic white dressy


----------



## Courtb427

They have a dressy in navy????  love the navy color! My dressy in luggage will be here today! There shipping was so fast!


----------



## designer.deals

Courtb427 said:


> They have a dressy in navy????  love the navy color! My dressy in luggage will be here today! There shipping was so fast!




Yes lord and Taylor has it but it's not on sale yet


----------



## AuntJulie

designer.deals said:


> Yes I can't believe it's next month already . I'm waiting for that too so I can get the navy and optic white dressy




So how does the Friends and Family thing work?  What kind of discounts will be available?  I don't have any friends or family that work at Macys either.


----------



## paula3boys

Belk and Dillard's have summer blue with silver hw but that combo isn't at other stores or MK. I'm new so wondered if it will go elsewhere or is exclusive to them?


----------



## AuntJulie

paula3boys said:


> Belk and Dillard's have summer blue with silver hw but that combo isn't at other stores or MK. I'm new so wondered if it will go elsewhere or is exclusive to them?





Macys and Zappos have it too.


----------



## paula3boys

AuntJulie said:


> Macys and Zappos have it too.



In e/w? I haven't seen them at Macys


----------



## designer.deals

AuntJulie said:


> So how does the Friends and Family thing work?  What kind of discounts will be available?  I don't have any friends or family that work at Macys either.



25% off any item just like the one this past weekend


----------



## candyxo

I'm trying to decide on a hamilton, I like the stiff leather, and am looking for the luggage color, what are the wordings that I need to look for to get the stiff leather?


----------



## icerain303

candyxo said:


> I'm trying to decide on a hamilton, I like the stiff leather, and am looking for the luggage color, what are the wordings that I need to look for to get the stiff leather?




That would be the saffiano leather or specchio would be the hamilton with the silver or gold trim


----------



## candyxo

icerain303 said:


> That would be the saffiano leather or specchio would be the hamilton with the silver or gold trim


 

theres a dark khaki at macys...i'm trying to use a 20% coupon...does anyone know why it wont work?

its 267...ive seen others get better deals...is this still considered a good price?


----------



## designer.deals

candyxo said:


> theres a dark khaki at macys...i'm trying to use a 20% coupon...does anyone know why it wont work?
> 
> its 267...ive seen others get better deals...is this still considered a good price?




To use the Macy's coupon u have to go inside a store and they can use it if MK bag is on sale. Online it doesn't work


----------



## candyxo

designer.deals said:


> To use the Macy's coupon u have to go inside a store and they can use it if MK bag is on sale. Online it doesn't work


 
ugh...none in my area...will they do it over the phone?


----------



## candyxo

would you ladies consider luggage or dk khaki more neutral.  I have a grey quilted hamilton, but am really wanting a brown toned one.  I am looking it to be my everyday bag. I love the stiff leather that the khaki comes in, but love the color of the luggage, but right now it is not on sale...
would you go for a color you love, or a material you love?


----------



## candyxo

BrokenUSNQuill said:


> Scored my first Hamilton for $157. N/S Saffiano in Dark Khaki. Waiting for more spring like weather to use her.




Is the color in this pic true?


----------



## VajstaGurly

candyxo said:


> would you ladies consider luggage or dk khaki more neutral.  I have a grey quilted hamilton, but am really wanting a brown toned one.  I am looking it to be my everyday bag. I love the stiff leather that the khaki comes in, but love the color of the luggage, but right now it is not on sale...
> would you go for a color you love, or a material you love?



Khaki is nice ... but love the luggage ... but preferred the stiff leather ...


----------



## icerain303

candyxo said:


> would you ladies consider luggage or dk khaki more neutral.  I have a grey quilted hamilton, but am really wanting a brown toned one.  I am looking it to be my everyday bag. I love the stiff leather that the khaki comes in, but love the color of the luggage, but right now it is not on sale...
> would you go for a color you love, or a material you love?




This is a tough one because I love my python soft one because it is squishy but the saffiano I have holds it's shape so beautifully and feels so sturdy.  However I also find that it is a lot heavier than the python one. If you don't mind the heavier weight then I think you will enjoy the saffiano since you already have the quilted one? Dk khaki is a classy color!


----------



## designer.deals

candyxo said:


> ugh...none in my area...will they do it over the phone?




You can try but sometimes it depends on SA


----------



## candyxo

has anyone had any issues with color transfer on the dk khaki?


----------



## BrokenUSNQuill

candyxo said:


> Is the color in this pic true?


It is a little less caramel like than the color shows. More on the sandy tan. Very neutral.


----------



## vixan

I just received my dark khaki Hamilton today.  I was so excited because I made my order Saturday night.  But this is what I get. This is minimally packed. It clearly was a return. No tissue in it what so ever. Then there's a ink mark.  Am I overreacting?


----------



## aac1024

vixan said:


> I just received my dark khaki Hamilton today.  I was so excited because I made my order Saturday night.  But this is what I get. This is minimally packed. It clearly was a return. No tissue in it what so ever. Then there's a ink mark.  Am I overreacting?







Ur def not overreacting ur paying for an item and you expect it to be new. I would go to the store and exchange and if you don't care that much ask for a discount since it is damaged. But if they don't give you a discount or you really don't want an ink marked item, go with an exchange.


----------



## cindy_975

You can try ethanol or isopropanol on the ink stain (dip a cotton swab in, or use a paper towel  that you wet with it).  saffiano cleans up pretty well as long as there is no heavy indentation from the pen.  I get you are upset, but the hassle of getting another one might not be needed.


----------



## JVXOXO

vixan said:


> I just received my dark khaki Hamilton today.  I was so excited because I made my order Saturday night.  But this is what I get. This is minimally packed. It clearly was a return. No tissue in it what so ever. Then there's a ink mark.  Am I overreacting?



You know that I had a similar experience and I did get my replacement bag, so I don't think that you're overreacting at all. It's up to you to decide if this bag is worth keeping or worth trying to get a suitable replacement. 
At the end of the day, you paid money for a brand new item so it should be in brand new condition, properly packed, and definitely no ink stains!!!


----------



## designer.deals

vixan said:


> I just received my dark khaki Hamilton today.  I was so excited because I made my order Saturday night.  But this is what I get. This is minimally packed. It clearly was a return. No tissue in it what so ever. Then there's a ink mark.  Am I overreacting?




Ugh I hate getting deals and the bags not being "perfect"


----------



## vixan

aac1024 said:


> Ur def not overreacting ur paying for an item and you expect it to be new. I would go to the store and exchange and if you don't care that much ask for a discount since it is damaged. But if they don't give you a discount or you really don't want an ink marked item, go with an exchange.



Exchanging it won't insure a new bag, that's frustrating! 







cindy_975 said:


> You can try ethanol or isopropanol on the ink stain (dip a cotton swab in, or use a paper towel  that you wet with it).  saffiano cleans up pretty well as long as there is no heavy indentation from the pen.  I get you are upset, but the hassle of getting another one might not be needed.




I'm going to try but if not,  its going back for an exchange. 






JVXOXO said:


> You know that I had a similar experience and I did get my replacement bag, so I don't think that you're overreacting at all. It's up to you to decide if this bag is worth keeping or worth trying to get a suitable replacement.
> At the end of the day, you paid money for a brand new item so it should be in brand new condition, properly packed, and definitely no ink stains!!!






I prayed after your experience that I'd never have anything similar :/ it's not to that extreme but still




designer.deals said:


> Ugh I hate getting deals and the bags not being "perfect"



I love a pretty and packaged bag! Bought a wallet before and when it was brought out of the back, I asked if she can keep it packaged and scan a different one. I am really disappointed by this


----------



## designer.deals

vixan said:


> Exchanging it won't insure a new bag, that's frustrating!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try but if not,  its going back for an exchange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prayed after your experience that I'd never have anything similar :/ it's not to that extreme but still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love a pretty and packaged bag! Bought a wallet before and when it was brought out of the back, I asked if she can keep it packaged and scan a different one. I am really disappointed by this




I'll have to wait till Friday to see the ones I ordered at Macy's


----------



## vixan

designer.deals said:


> I'll have to wait till Friday to see the ones I ordered at Macy's



Mine came so fast! Why don't they come from a warehouse if ordered?


----------



## designer.deals

vixan said:


> Mine came so fast! Why don't they come from a warehouse if ordered?




I know right I'm hoping mine is coming from one because I placed it over the phone and got transferred to a store and the recipe or I got emailed was from Colorado but tracking comes up from MD so I'm hoping it's a warehouse


----------



## AuntJulie

vixan said:


> Mine came so fast! Why don't they come from a warehouse if ordered?



I don't know, especially when you ask them to not ship it from a store and they do anyway. 

After Macy canceled  my order twice and having to place the order three times, I received my navy grommet Selma bent to high hell from a store!  It didn't even have a dust bag!  It was in a plastic bag and shoved in a too small box. 

Macys also shipped my bags to my previous, previous address and UPS would not reroute them. Macys wanted me to drive 20 miles to go pick them up. 

I also got my dark khaki Hamilton today and although it's not dented up like the Selma, it does have a dent on the bottom. I'm trying to decide what to do now. 

I've spent approximately 3 hours on the phone with them all total and they royally screwed up my order literally over and over and over again. 

I'm so aggravated!


----------



## vixan

AuntJulie said:


> I don't know, especially when you ask them to not ship it from a store and they do anyway.
> 
> After Macy canceled  my order twice and having to place the order three times, I received my navy grommet Selma bent to high hell from a store!  It didn't even have a dust bag!  It was in a plastic bag and shoved in a too small box.
> 
> Macys also shipped my bags to my previous, previous address and UPS would not reroute them. Macys wanted me to drive 20 miles to go pick them up.
> 
> I also got my dark khaki Hamilton today and although it's not dented up like the Selma, it does have a dent on the bottom. I'm trying to decide what to do now.
> 
> I've spent approximately 3 hours on the phone with them all total and they royally screwed up my order literally over and over and over again.
> 
> I'm so aggravated!



I am so sorry that happened!  I am sure big on customer service and that's poor customer service! Why isn't Macy's accomidating?  I feel they're slipping  down on the quality scale and fast.  No one should be nervous about an ORDER from a retailer. We're not shopping at the Goodwill, we except NEW items.


----------



## Misshadoll

Hi everyone! I've been browsing through this thread for the past few days trying to decide which color my first Kors bag should be. At first I was almost sure I wanted one in luggage, but eventually ended up ordering a navy one, large e/w saffiano tote to be exact. Can't wait for my package


----------



## AuntJulie

​


vixan said:


> I am so sorry that happened!  I am sure big on customer service and that's poor customer service! Why isn't Macy's accomidating?  I feel they're slipping  down on the quality scale and fast.  No one should be nervous about an ORDER from a retailer. We're not shopping at the Goodwill, we except NEW items.



Thanks my friend. I'm going to email their social media account. Maybe they will do something. They didnt even have a supervisor for me to speak with yesterday!


----------



## Courtb427

View attachment 2531164

I have gone a little crazy with the Michael Kors this week! Also have the black Hamilton coming from nordstrom! Only 213.99 with belk's price match! I can only keep two for now though! Any advice please!!!! I'm debating on keeping the dark khaki and black bc the were both only around 200. The navy and dressy were 25% off which will happen again but I am in love with the navy and the dressy! LoL! Please Help! Thanks you guys!


----------



## paula3boys

Courtb427 said:


> View attachment 2531164
> 
> I have gone a little crazy with the Michael Kors this week! Also have the black Hamilton coming from nordstrom! Only 213.99 with belk's price match! I can only keep two for now though! Any advice please!!!! I'm debating on keeping the dark khaki and black bc the were both only around 200. The navy and dressy were 25% off which will happen again but I am in love with the navy and the dressy! LoL! Please Help! Thanks you guys!




Funny that Nordies told me no price matching!


----------



## Courtb427

paula3boys said:


> Funny that Nordies told me no price matching!




Seriously?!!! I have done price matching a ton through nordstrom Bc I like there return policy and customer service. They are just sticklers with the colors and things. So if they have a color that macys doesn't they will not match it on that color.


----------



## designer.deals

paula3boys said:


> Funny that Nordies told me no price matching!




Really? I got price matched from bloomies for a sapphire selma $213 and belks for a black saffiano Hamilton $181


----------



## vixan

AuntJulie said:


> ​
> Thanks my friend. I'm going to email their social media account. Maybe they will do something. They didnt even have a supervisor for me to speak with yesterday!



Keep me updated on how it goes!


----------



## vixan

Misshadoll said:


> Hi everyone! I've been browsing through this thread for the past few days trying to decide which color my first Kors bag should be. At first I was almost sure I wanted one in luggage, but eventually ended up ordering a navy one, large e/w saffiano tote to be exact. Can't wait for my package



Congrats!  Cant wait to see her


----------



## vixan

Courtb427 said:


> View attachment 2531164
> 
> I have gone a little crazy with the Michael Kors this week! Also have the black Hamilton coming from nordstrom! Only 213.99 with belk's price match! I can only keep two for now though! Any advice please!!!! I'm debating on keeping the dark khaki and black bc the were both only around 200. The navy and dressy were 25% off which will happen again but I am in love with the navy and the dressy! LoL! Please Help! Thanks you guys!



The dressy will be my next big purchase,  she's lovely!  But I think you're right about the sale, it'll come again.  I agree with you. Keep the black and khaki Hamiltons


----------



## janiesea3

So, I got my Sand Python Hamilton and Selma in same pattern... Both PERFECT! $133... How do I decide which to keep?! 

I was kinda scared when I saw this was in a bag, not a box...but, luckily it was PERFECT!


----------



## Dana6

I'm trying to decide between the camel and dark khaki Hamilton in the saffiano leather. Which of these colors do you all think looks the most casual? I kind of feel like the khaki would be better for summer and the camel for fall. Do you guys agree with that? Anyone here have both?


----------



## Courtb427

Dana6 said:


> I'm trying to decide between the camel and dark khaki Hamilton in the saffiano leather. Which of these colors do you all think looks the most casual? I kind of feel like the khaki would be better for summer and the camel for fall. Do you guys agree with that? Anyone here have both?




Do you mean the color luggage? Luggage is my favorite color. I feel like it is a year round color and can go with anything. I just bought my dark khaki hamilton and I love it! It is def going to be my spring/summer bag. I itching to wear it but I'm waiting for warmer weather!


----------



## Dana6

Courtb427 said:


> Do you mean the color luggage? Luggage is my favorite color. I feel like it is a year round color and can go with anything. I just bought my dark khaki hamilton and I love it! It is def going to be my spring/summer bag. I itching to wear it but I'm waiting for warmer weather!


Yes, I meant luggage. Thank you for clarifying! And thanks for your reply! wish I could get both but  that won't be possible. I know Macy's has the khaki on sale right now. It is so hard to make a decision!!


----------



## AuntJulie

Dana6 said:


> I'm trying to decide between the camel and dark khaki Hamilton in the saffiano leather. Which of these colors do you all think looks the most casual? I kind of feel like the khaki would be better for summer and the camel for fall. Do you guys agree with that? Anyone here have both?




I have the saddle Selma with grommets and the dark khaki Hamilton. I agree. Khaki is best for summer and saddle for fall.


----------



## xseriox

Can anyone recommend how to remove a stain from the saffiano leather? Do the sprays from MK work?


----------



## Courtb427

Dana6 said:


> Yes, I meant luggage. Thank you for clarifying! And thanks for your reply! wish I could get both but  that won't be possible. I know Macy's has the khaki on sale right now. It is so hard to make a decision!!




I would say get the khaki now and the luggage later. They always have luggage and the do sales periodically throughout the year. Take the good deal! It's truly a gorgeous color for spring, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## StayChic

Courtb427 said:


> I would say get the khaki now and the luggage later. They always have luggage and the do sales periodically throughout the year. Take the good deal! It's truly a gorgeous color for spring, you won't be disappointed!



Agreed! I love the Dark Khaki color, so classy and it goes so well with the gold hardware. I've been waiting for a color like that.


----------



## AuntJulie

StayChic said:


> Agreed! I love the Dark Khaki color, so classy and it goes so well with the gold hardware. I've been waiting for a color like that.



I just got my khaki Hamilton and at the top where the loop is, there are two small indents on either side from the handles when it was shipped. 

I wonder if they will subside?  I've had the worst luck with Macys. They just shipped my replacement Selma from yet another store!  I asked them to send me one from the warehouse!


----------



## designer.deals

AuntJulie said:


> I just got my khaki Hamilton and at the top where the loop is, there are two small indents on either side from the handles when it was shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if they will subside?  I've had the worst luck with Macys. They just shipped my replacement Selma from yet another store!  I asked them to send me one from the warehouse!




Macy's is seriously having issues not packing the items right


----------



## AuntJulie

​


designer.deals said:


> Macy's is seriously having issues not packing the items right



They packaged it poorly, cancelled my order 3 times, and shipped them to the wrong address!  They are sucking wind. 

How do you price match at Nordstrom's?  Can you do it online?


----------



## designer.deals

AuntJulie said:


> ​
> 
> 
> They packaged it poorly, cancelled my order 3 times, and shipped them to the wrong address!  They are sucking wind.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you price match at Nordstrom's?  Can you do it online?




Crossing my fingers my dark khaki Hamilton is good.. Or selma (not sure which one I'll keep) 

I find whatever deal is going in and make sure the same item is at Nordstrom and they will price it (I do it on the online chat) I got the sapphire selma for $213 priced matched from bloomies and black saffiano Hamilton $181 price matched from belks


----------



## vixan

AuntJulie said:


> I just got my khaki Hamilton and at the top where the loop is, there are two small indents on either side from the handles when it was shipped.
> 
> I wonder if they will subside?  I've had the worst luck with Macys. They just shipped my replacement Selma from yet another store!  I asked them to send me one from the warehouse!



Oh geez,  they are not even trying at this point.


----------



## Dana6

Well my local Macy's is sold out of the khaki. Such a bummer! I really want to use my extra 20% off coupon and they won't do it online. The khaki is on sale right now so in the store you can use the coupon. Does anyone have any ideas on how to get around this? The closest store they have the khaki available is 3 hours from me


----------



## designer.deals

Dana6 said:


> Well my local Macy's is sold out of the khaki. Such a bummer! I really want to use my extra 20% off coupon and they won't do it online. The khaki is on sale right now so in the store you can use the coupon. Does anyone have any ideas on how to get around this? The closest store they have the khaki available is 3 hours from me




Go to your Macy's and tell them you want to order it and they can apply the 20% off coupon in store


----------



## Dana6

Thanks for the suggestion! So, I called my local Macy's store, which is about an hour from me, and even though they were sold out of the khaki she allowed me to use a coupon and order it over the phone.  And since I used my Macy's card I received an additional 15% off making  the total come to $195!  I've already purchase the luggage Hamilton 25% off from Dillards so I will wait for the khaki to arrive before I make my decision.  The $195 Hamilton will be hard to pass up though!  Macy's told me the dark khaki was going to be a discontinued item.  Not sure if that means just for their stores or overall.


----------



## designer.deals

Dana6 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! So, I called my local Macy's store, which is about an hour from me, and even though they were sold out of the khaki she allowed me to use a coupon and order it over the phone.  And since I used my Macy's card I received an additional 15% off making  the total come to $195!  I've already purchase the luggage Hamilton 25% off from Dillards so I will wait for the khaki to arrive before I make my decision.  The $195 Hamilton will be hard to pass up though!  Macy's told me the dark khaki was going to be a discontinued item.  Not sure if that means just for their stores or overall.




You got a better deal than me


----------



## AuntJulie

designer.deals said:


> You got a better deal than me



And you always get a better deal than everyone else!  Lol


----------



## StayChic

designer.deals said:


> Macy's is seriously having issues not packing the items right



They really are! I've ordered the saffiano Hamilton E/W satchel for my sister three times already, and each time there has been something wrong with it (dents, wavy leather, marks, sloppy stuffing, etc.). One of them was sent in a huge box that was at least 3ft tall x 2ft wide. No bubble wrap or anything for padding, just the bag in it. I have no idea why. It's ridiculous... I think I'm going to stick to in-store purchases from now on when it comes to Macy's.


----------



## designer.deals

AuntJulie said:


> And you always get a better deal than everyone else!  Lol




All my bags I've gotten at a sale price expect the black and white selma


----------



## JVXOXO

If anyone is in the WNY area and familiar with the Boulevard Mall, I saw a Dark Khaki N/S Hamilton in Macy's on the sale table also saw some Selmas (I think one in the medium size and a few in smaller sizes) in Dark Khaki on the sale table as well. Maybe if you're not in the area you can call and see if they can ship from this store to you.


----------



## vixan

StayChic said:


> They really are! I've ordered the saffiano Hamilton E/W satchel for my sister three times already, and each time there has been something wrong with it (dents, wavy leather, marks, sloppy stuffing, etc.). One of them was sent in a huge box that was at least 3ft tall x 2ft wide. No bubble wrap or anything for padding, just the bag in it. I have no idea why. It's ridiculous... I think I'm going to stick to in-store purchases from now on when it comes to Macy's.



Mine came the same way!


----------



## vixan

designer.deals said:


> All my bags I've gotten at a sale price expect the black and white selma



All mine were sales too, except the gifts from hubby


----------



## designer.deals

vixan said:


> All mine were sales too, except the gifts from hubby







It came in and seems like it's from a warehouse ! Let's hope when I unwrap it's perfect


----------



## vixan

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2533480
> 
> 
> It came in and seems like it's from a warehouse ! Let's hope when I unwrap it's perfect



Yay!! I wanna see


----------



## VajstaGurly

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2533480
> 
> 
> It came in and seems like it's from a warehouse ! Let's hope when I unwrap it's perfect



I wanna see too ...


----------



## AuntJulie

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2533480
> 
> 
> It came in and seems like it's from a warehouse ! Let's hope when I unwrap it's perfect



Mine came from a warehouse too, but there are dents on the loop at the top from the hardware. I might send it back.


----------



## Misshadoll

I finally got my navy large saffiano e/w tote, I was afraid it's going to be too small (I'm 5'10" and at first I wanted to order the n/s one) but the size is perfect, and it's not that heavy, it was instant love


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Misshadoll said:


> I finally got my navy large saffiano e/w tote, I was afraid it's going to be too small (I'm 5'10" and at first I wanted to order the n/s one) but the size is perfect, and it's not that heavy, it was instant love


 
Love the color! Enjoy


----------



## janiesea3

I just got my Specchio Black hamilton from Macys.  Packaged by a CA store, but shipped in a big box...overall it looks pretty good...just a question to those of you with this Specchio style...how does that silver trim hold up? This one looks kinda scratched or bent (?) in a couple of places.  I paid $237...think I might need to return this & just wait out another "deal" or is that a good deal?


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> I just got my Specchio Black hamilton from Macys.  Packaged by a CA store, but shipped in a big box...overall it looks pretty good...just a question to those of you with this Specchio style...how does that silver trim hold up? This one looks kinda scratched or bent (?) in a couple of places.  I paid $237...think I might need to return this & just wait out another "deal" or is that a good deal?




Mine had scratches on the lock plate but  okay with it since I got it for $225 and it's was the only one and because I've never seen one with rose gold. Plus it'll get scarctched eventually


----------



## designer.deals

AuntJulie said:


> Mine came from a warehouse too, but there are dents on the loop at the top from the hardware. I might send it back.







Looks perfect. Wrapped with tissue and everything


----------



## vixan

So I just left Macy's, after dealing with a rude SA.  Long story short,  the dark khaki Hamilton is sold out pretty much everywhere,  so I kept mine. The manager gave me an additional 10% off. But since I didn't have my fiance with me,  I had to get it on a store card


----------



## designer.deals

vixan said:


> So I just left Macy's, after dealing with a rude SA.  Long story short,  the dark khaki Hamilton is sold out pretty much everywhere,  so I kept mine. The manager gave me an additional 10% off. But since I didn't have my fiance with me,  I had to get it on a store card




Call the 1800 number and maybe they can help you ?


----------



## JVXOXO

vixan said:


> So I just left Macy's, after dealing with a rude SA.  Long story short,  the dark khaki Hamilton is sold out pretty much everywhere,  so I kept mine. The manager gave me an additional 10% off. But since I didn't have my fiance with me,  I had to get it on a store card



Oh no  Did you try to get the ink stain out?


----------



## AuntJulie

janiesea3 said:


> I just got my Specchio Black hamilton from Macys.  Packaged by a CA store, but shipped in a big box...overall it looks pretty good...just a question to those of you with this Specchio style...how does that silver trim hold up? This one looks kinda scratched or bent (?) in a couple of places.  I paid $237...think I might need to return this & just wait out another "deal" or is that a good deal?



I've used mine daily for about a month and the trim looks fine. I have some scratches on the back of the lock and on the trim that the lock bumps against, but other than that, it looks great!  And it's flipped over in my seat in the car twice already.

I got mine for $199 at Belk.


----------



## janiesea3

designer.deals said:


> Mine had scratches on the lock plate but  okay with it since I got it for $225 and it's was the only one and because I've never seen one with rose gold. Plus it'll get scarctched eventually



What about the silver-ish trim all the way around it?


----------



## AuntJulie

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2534003
> 
> 
> Looks perfect. Wrapped with tissue and everything



Mine was wrapped in the MK packaging but the loop on the back of the had dents on it from the hardware on the handle.


----------



## janiesea3

AuntJulie said:


> I've used mine daily for about a month and the trim looks fine. I have some scratches on the back of the lock and on the trim that the lock bumps against, but other than that, it looks great!  And it's flipped over in my seat in the car twice already.
> 
> I got mine for $199 at Belk.



What about the silver trim all the way around the bag? Is it ok?


----------



## AuntJulie

janiesea3 said:


> What about the silver-ish trim all the way around it?



It looks good. I can take a picture if you want to see it.


----------



## janiesea3

AuntJulie said:


> It looks good. I can take a picture if you want to see it.



I would LOVE to see how yours look, after using it a little!! Thank you sooo much!!


----------



## AuntJulie

Sorry it took so long. My freaking iPhone camera has stopped working. I had to take the pic with my iPad and its not as good. 

There are some scratches on the piece of metal that the lock hangs on but that's it. Sorry if the pics are bad. I have to get a new phone, but I'm waiting on the apple phablet.


----------



## AuntJulie

Here are the two dents on my new dark khaki Hamilton.


----------



## janiesea3

AuntJulie said:


> Sorry it took so long. My freaking iPhone camera has stopped working. I had to take the pic with my iPad and its not as good.
> 
> There are some scratches on the piece of metal that the lock hangs on but that's it. Sorry if the pics are bad. I have to get a new phone, but I'm waiting on the apple phablet.


No - that was super fast!! I'm sorry about your iPhone...I have issues with mine as well!!  

The bag looks REALLY great!! It looks like the silver trim is holding up really nicely! I might have to keep this one, afterall... I'm just sooo stinking picky & wanted this one to be factory sealed so NOTHING would have touched the trim.  

Thank you, again, for doing that for me!!


----------



## janiesea3

AuntJulie said:


> Here are the two dents on my new dark khaki Hamilton.


It looks like it's where the handles were wrapped upwards soo tightly during packing/shipping... Will that eventually un-dent?


----------



## AuntJulie

janiesea3 said:


> It looks like it's where the handles were wrapped upwards soo tightly during packing/shipping... Will that eventually un-dent?



That's what I think too!  The handles were upwards and wrapped but I could still feel the hardware poking through. 

I've left it sitting for several days and it's still dented. If there's a better sale tomorrow, I may just send this one back. I got it for $223 too, but I want to LOVE it...lol


----------



## AuntJulie

Here's a close up of the scratches on the lock holder. I borrowed the hubby's Samsung.


----------



## AuntJulie

BTW, I just noticed those scratches the other day too. I had to zoom in real close to see them.


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> It looks like it's where the handles were wrapped upwards soo tightly during packing/shipping... Will that eventually un-dent?




Oh that i didn't really check for that imma have to do so now


----------



## janiesea3

AuntJulie said:


> That's what I think too!  The handles were upwards and wrapped but I could still feel the hardware poking through.
> 
> I've left it sitting for several days and it's still dented. If there's a better sale tomorrow, I may just send this one back. I got it for $223 too, but I want to LOVE it...lol


I TOTALLY understand...that's me, too... I want each bag to be PERFECT, so there's no question...then, when it's a fantastic price, on top of that, I feel "justified!" LOL


----------



## AuntJulie

janiesea3 said:


> I TOTALLY understand...that's me, too... I want each bag to be PERFECT, so there's no question...then, when it's a fantastic price, on top of that, I feel "justified!" LOL



Lol...I'm lucky the hubby never says anything. I just can't bore him with color choices and he's fine. Now, my sisters and my brother in law rag me mercilessly saying I have too many handbags!  Lol


----------



## janiesea3

AuntJulie said:


> Lol...I'm lucky the hubby never says anything. I just can't bore him with color choices and he's fine. Now, my sisters and my brother in law rag me mercilessly saying I have too many handbags!  Lol




My hubby is the same... he doesn't say much.  We're married, no kids, both work so it's kinda my "thing" like guns are his "thing."  My buddies think I'm a freak, but no one "gets me" about purses.  I've ALWAYS been a purse lover... just been building up to this kind of quality of purse.


----------



## AuntJulie

janiesea3 said:


> My hubby is the same... he doesn't say much.  We're married, no kids, both work so it's kinda my "thing" like guns are his "thing."  My buddies think I'm a freak, but no one "gets me" about purses.  I've ALWAYS been a purse lover... just been building up to this kind of quality of purse.



I have two stepsons both out of college, so we are off the hook. My hubby collects guns too...so I get handbags!  Lol


----------



## VajstaGurly

AuntJulie said:


> Sorry it took so long. My freaking iPhone camera has stopped working. I had to take the pic with my iPad and its not as good.
> 
> There are some scratches on the piece of metal that the lock hangs on but that's it. Sorry if the pics are bad. I have to get a new phone, but I'm waiting on the apple phablet.



Love the Hamilton specchio it's gorgeous ...


----------



## kaj174

I hope I have posted this in the correct place

Hi I am a male from the UK and would like some advice on what to choose as a gift for my niece,last year I got her a Selma bag and she was thrilled with it so thought I may get another MK bag.
the bags I have in mind are the Hamilton or the Dressy tote would appreciate some thoughts on what to choose.

Hope you all can help


----------



## AuntJulie

kaj174 said:


> I hope I have posted this in the correct place
> 
> Hi I am a male from the UK and would like some advice on what to choose as a gift for my niece,last year I got her a Selma bag and she was thrilled with it so thought I may get another MK bag.
> the bags I have in mind are the Hamilton or the Dressy tote would appreciate some thoughts on what to choose.
> 
> Hope you all can help



How old is your niece?  Are you looking at the large Hamilton or the east/west Hamilton?  Is she in college?

The Hamilton is quite large which limits its use. For an every day handbag, I would go with the Dressy/Sutton. 

What color Selma did you get her?  The Dressy in Sapphire or Summer Blue would be perfect for summer!


----------



## kaj174

Hi Auntjulie

thanks for your reply my niece is 21 and she graduates college this year and starts work as a teacher hopefully in September, the colour of the Selma I got her was Pomegranate.


----------



## cindy_975

another vote for the sutton/dressy tote  in sapphire.

The larger one is better for work (papers, folders), the medium for casual.

ohh..and you are a great uncle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AuntJulie

kaj174 said:


> Hi Auntjulie
> 
> thanks for your reply my niece is 21 and she graduates college this year and starts work as a teacher hopefully in September, the colour of the Selma I got her was Pomegranate.



I use the Hamilton a lot for work. I can carry folders in it very easily which would be great for carrying home papers to grade. However, I would probably get her the Dressy in sapphire. 

It's a new design and has a shape similar to the Selma which you already know she loves. 

You are an awesome uncle!


----------



## designer.deals

Just got my Hamilton from Nordstrom and I'm terribly disappointed . It's a return. The hardware on the lock is scratched and it doesn't even have a dust bag nor has the key for the lock


----------



## AuntJulie

designer.deals said:


> Just got my Hamilton from Nordstrom and I'm terribly disappointed . It's a return. The hardware on the lock is scratched and it doesn't even have a dust bag nor has the key for the lock



I can't remember. Which color Hamilton was it?  Such a bummer!


----------



## designer.deals

AuntJulie said:


> I can't remember. Which color Hamilton was it?  Such a bummer!




The black Hamilton it's clearly last seasons bc it doesn't have the new closure .. Imma complain so I can't exchange in store


----------



## janiesea3

designer.deals said:


> The black Hamilton it's clearly last seasons bc it doesn't have the new closure .. Imma complain so I can't exchange in store





That is a shame & disappointing come from Nordies!!


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> That is a shame & disappointing come from Nordies!!




I can return by mail or exchange in store


----------



## fieldsinspring

That's too bad. I got mine from Nordstrom and it was beautiful and packed right all in original packaging. 




designer.deals said:


> Just got my Hamilton from Nordstrom and I'm terribly disappointed . It's a return. The hardware on the lock is scratched and it doesn't even have a dust bag nor has the key for the lock


----------



## designer.deals

fieldsinspring said:


> That's too bad. I got mine from Nordstrom and it was beautiful and packed right all in original packaging.




I would think same would happen toe but guess Macy's did a better job but SA said to go to the nearest nordstrom and they would help me


----------



## janiesea3

Here's where my sweet MK Boutique SA adjusted my price on the Hamilton to meet Belks sale price + 15%. 

I LOVE that store!!


----------



## AuntJulie

janiesea3 said:


> View attachment 2535702
> 
> 
> Here's where my sweet MK Boutique SA adjusted my price on the Hamilton to meet Belks sale price + 15%.
> 
> I LOVE that store!!



Yay!


----------



## janiesea3

AuntJulie said:


> Yay!


Yep! I got $72 back to buy something else with! LOL


----------



## AuntJulie

janiesea3 said:


> Yep! I got $72 back to buy something else with! LOL



Well did you pick something else out??!!  Lol.


----------



## janiesea3

AuntJulie said:


> Well did you pick something else out??!!  Lol.


No...nothing today!!


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> No...nothing today!!




Thank you so much with your receipt . I was able to reorder the Hamilton on the nordies chat and they will expedited it for shipping Tuesday and I can return or exchange the other whenever I have a chance with no additional fees. And still for the $181 price . Saffiano Hamilton . Now I'm thinking of taking the defective black one and get the navy one


----------



## xseriox

designer.deals said:


> Thank you so much with your receipt . I was able to reorder the Hamilton on the nordies chat and they will expedited it for shipping Tuesday and I can return or exchange the other whenever I have a chance with no additional fees. And still for the $181 price . Saffiano Hamilton . Now I'm thinking of taking the defective black one and get the navy one



Can you explain how did you get the price match? I am looking at belk and see the hamilton for the full price. Thank you


----------



## designer.deals

xseriox said:


> Can you explain how did you get the price match? I am looking at belk and see the hamilton for the full price. Thank you




They had a sale on Monday for the reg. leather Hamilton for $213.99 and there was a coupon on belk for 15% off. I contacted Nordstrom chat and asked if they could price match. He said he would have to double check on belk website if it was true and I'm assuming he did see it but didn't realize it was the reg. not the saffiano . And he just price matched it. I even made sure it was saffiano and he said yes. Yesterday I got the order but the bag was missing items and I called to complain and told them if I could get another expedited for same price and I would return the defective and they agreed


----------



## Anjool

I am trying to find a Large NS Hamilton in Dark Khaki, Anyone know where i could find one???? I always fall in love with something when it's too late  lol


----------



## designer.deals

Anjool said:


> I am trying to find a Large NS Hamilton in Dark Khaki, Anyone know where i could find one???? I always fall in love with something when it's too late  lol




Try you local Macy's . If not go in store and ask if they can locate one for you


----------



## AuntJulie

Anjool said:


> I am trying to find a Large NS Hamilton in Dark Khaki, Anyone know where i could find one???? I always fall in love with something when it's too late  lol




I will probably be returning mine to Macy's. Unfortunately there are dents in the leather from the hardware.


----------



## xseriox

designer.deals said:


> They had a sale on Monday for the reg. leather Hamilton for $213.99 and there was a coupon on belk for 15% off. I contacted Nordstrom chat and asked if they could price match. He said he would have to double check on belk website if it was true and I'm assuming he did see it but didn't realize it was the reg. not the saffiano . And he just price matched it. I even made sure it was saffiano and he said yes. Yesterday I got the order but the bag was missing items and I called to complain and told them if I could get another expedited for same price and I would return the defective and they agreed



Thank you! I'm assuming the sale from belk is over?


----------



## JVXOXO

Have you ladies been treating your bags with either the MK Rain & Stain Repellent or other brands (Apple Garde, etc.)? I haven't treated either of my Hamiltons (both pebbled leather) with anything because I'm on the fence (even after reading older threads on here).
I've only been carrying my Luggage Hamilton for about 3 weeks now and during the first week I got caught in light rain walking to my car. In the 7 minutes that it took me to drive home, all the rain spots dried and there was no damage whatsoever. 
So to treat or not to treat, that is the question! lol


----------



## designer.deals

xseriox said:


> Thank you! I'm assuming the sale from belk is over?




The $213.99 price yes but they have their f&f sale right now


----------



## vixan

Anjool said:


> I am trying to find a Large NS Hamilton in Dark Khaki, Anyone know where i could find one???? I always fall in love with something when it's too late  lol



Dark khaki is being discontinued from what I heard.  Check your local store but they couldn't find one when I was looking for an exchange.  Good luck!


----------



## designer.deals

Clearly Nordstrom has the worst customer service ever in store !! Wanted to exchange my bag in person because they clearly sent a defective item and clearly the last seasons Hamilton and In store did not have the black one I wanted and so I was okay with taking the navy but they wanted to charge me full price since the bag I was returning was the older version Hamilton .. Which is clearly not my fault it was the older version !! I'm so pissed! Hopefully they new one they did reorder is good


----------



## PugHeaven

designer.deals said:


> Clearly Nordstrom has the worst customer service ever in store !! Wanted to exchange my bag in person because they clearly sent a defective item and clearly the last seasons Hamilton and In store did not have the black one I wanted and so I was okay with taking the navy but they wanted to charge me full price since the bag I was returning was the older version Hamilton .. Which is clearly not my fault it was the older version !! I'm so pissed! Hopefully they new one they did reorder is good



Could you explain what you mean by "last seasons Hamilton" and "the older version"?  Has the design changed recently?  Thanks!


----------



## designer.deals

PugHeaven said:


> Could you explain what you mean by "last seasons Hamilton" and "the older version"?  Has the design changed recently?  Thanks!





What has changed with the snap closure. How it's different from last seasons to this seasons . Has an extra flap


----------



## PugHeaven

designer.deals said:


> What has changed with the snap closure. How it's different from last seasons to this seasons . Has an extra flap



Does it now have that little tongue (don't know how else to explain it!) with the magnetic clasp on it which expands the top of the bag a bit?  Like the outlet Hamiltons have, if you're familiar with those?


----------



## designer.deals

PugHeaven said:


> Does it now have that little tongue (don't know how else to explain it!) with the magnetic clasp on it which expands the top of the bag a bit?  Like the outlet Hamiltons have, if you're familiar with those?




Yes that's how it should be and I got a retuned bag with the older closure


----------



## PugHeaven

designer.deals said:


> What has changed with the snap closure. How it's different from last seasons to this seasons . Has an extra flap





designer.deals said:


> Yes that's how it should be and I got a retuned bag with the older closure



I'm considering the navy tote and haven't seen any with the new closure.  I will definitely wait for the new version.  That's a definite improvement in my book.  Thank you for the information.  Good luck with yours!


----------



## designer.deals

[ QUOTE=PugHeaven;26372124]I'm considering the navy tote and haven't seen any with the new closure.  I will definitely wait for the new version.  That's a definite improvement in my book.  Thank you for the information.  Good luck with yours![/QUOTE]


Thanks ! I feel the new closure gives you more room.


----------



## kaj174

Auntjulie and Cindy_975


I have decided to go for the large Dressy in Sapphire and have placed an order for it .

thanks also for your comments about being a great/awesome uncle much appreciated


----------



## AuntJulie

kaj174 said:


> Auntjulie and Cindy_975
> 
> 
> I have decided to go for the large Dressy in Sapphire and have placed an order for it .
> 
> thanks also for your comments about being a great/awesome uncle much appreciated




Yay!  Please let us know if she loves it !


----------



## keishapie1973

kaj174 said:


> Auntjulie and Cindy_975
> 
> 
> I have decided to go for the large Dressy in Sapphire and have placed an order for it .
> 
> thanks also for your comments about being a great/awesome uncle much appreciated



Good choice!!! I definitely think she will love it.....


----------



## Courtb427

designer.deals said:


> [ QUOTE=PugHeaven;26372124]I'm considering the navy tote and haven't seen any with the new closure.  I will definitely wait for the new version.  That's a definite improvement in my book.  Thank you for the information.  Good luck with yours!




Thanks ! I feel the new closure gives you more room.[/QUOTE]


The navy hamilton I had purchased at macys had the new closer so I know they are out there! I'm sorry to hear about your experience with nordstrom. I received mine today and it was new in the wrapping. I still can't get the navy hamilton out of my head! LoL! I think I'm going to try to swap my black for navy if I can. I'm having returners remorse! LoL!


----------



## designer.deals

Courtb427 said:


> Thanks ! I feel the new closure gives you more room.




The navy hamilton I had purchased at macys had the new closer so I know they are out there! I'm sorry to hear about your experience with nordstrom. I received mine today and it was new in the wrapping. I still can't get the navy hamilton out of my head! LoL! I think I'm going to try to swap my black for navy if I can. I'm having returners remorse! LoL![/QUOTE]


For the bad experience and everything . They gave me the navy Hamilton and black Hamilton for $181 each


----------



## fieldsinspring

I have always loved the navy. That being said, I got the black on that price match deal and it's a classic beauty!!! I didn't know how I felt about the new closure at first but I love it now, I think it's way easier to open the bag and more able to get in and out without pulling it fully apart.


----------



## AuntJulie

Anjool said:


> I am trying to find a Large NS Hamilton in Dark Khaki, Anyone know where i could find one???? I always fall in love with something when it's too late  lol



Macy's has the khaki Hamilton again and it's on sale for $267. Better hurry...it won't last.


----------



## ilovethespeedy

I ordered it from macys a week ago on sale and after a day they emailed saying it was out of stock! It shows right now online that is in stock but when you try to order it says currently unavailable so i think its gone for good still!!!!!!! The dark khaki!!!


----------



## Dana6

AuntJulie said:


> I just got my khaki Hamilton and at the top where the loop is, there are two small indents on either side from the handles when it was shipped.
> 
> I wonder if they will subside?  I've had the worst luck with Macys. They just shipped my replacement Selma from yet another store!  I asked them to send me one from the warehouse!


I just received my dark khaki Hamilton from Macy's and it has dents in the loops just like yours!  Did you return yours? If not, have the dents subsided? I really like the color though. Now I have the luggage and the dark khaki Hamiltons, plus I got the grommet large Selma in pearl gray on sale,  I have 1 week to make a decision! That is how long I have to return the luggage color.


----------



## janiesea3

Not sure if anyone is interested in this deal, but on the MK website, there's a "Dark Dune" Hamilton for $161.  Shipping is steep, but it's a gorgeous bag.  It says "Backordered" so not sure the order will ever even go through, but thought I'd tell you!


----------



## acm1134

janiesea3 said:


> Not sure if anyone is interested in this deal, but on the MK website, there's a "Dark Dune" Hamilton for $161.  Shipping is steep, but it's a gorgeous bag.  It says "Backordered" so not sure the order will ever even go through, but thought I'd tell you!


I wish they had a promo going on for free shipping ! Then I would order it


----------



## janiesea3

acm1134 said:


> I wish they had a promo going on for free shipping ! Then I would order it



Yeah, I searched & couldn't find one... last one was Valentine's Day.


----------



## acm1134

janiesea3 said:


> Yeah, I searched & couldn't find one... last one was Valentine's Day.


I suppose $190 is still a good deal though


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> I suppose $190 is still a good deal though




Ay why did you ladies tell me now I want it !!


----------



## janiesea3

designer.deals said:


> Ay why did you ladies tell me now I want it !!



I know, right?!?!?


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> I know, right?!?!?




I searched for free shipping too! I did too but found nothing but I'm determined to find one lol I'm just scared to order and getting a defective bag


----------



## paula3boys

The smell of this leather is wonderful and I love the silver hardware. It was a deal at 25% off plus another 25% off at Macys


----------



## acm1134

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2538899
> 
> 
> The smell of this leather is wonderful and I love the silver hardware. It was a deal at 25% off plus another 25% off at Macys


beautiful ! did you get her in store ?


----------



## AuntJulie

Dana6 said:


> I just received my dark khaki Hamilton from Macy's and it has dents in the loops just like yours!  Did you return yours? If not, have the dents subsided? I really like the color though. Now I have the luggage and the dark khaki Hamiltons, plus I got the grommet large Selma in pearl gray on sale,  I have 1 week to make a decision! That is how long I have to return the luggage color.



No, the dents are still there. 

I'm going to send my back which stinks since I got it for such a good deal.


----------



## vixan

janiesea3 said:


> Not sure if anyone is interested in this deal, but on the MK website, there's a "Dark Dune" Hamilton for $161.  Shipping is steep, but it's a gorgeous bag.  It says "Backordered" so not sure the order will ever even go through, but thought I'd tell you!



I have my outlet e/w in dark dune, I love the color!  Its such a neat neutral.   Now I'm itchy again, my fiance says to me "we're going to serve hot dogs in someone's back yard for our wedding since you buy every purse you see" lol


----------



## AuntJulie

vixan said:


> I have my outlet e/w in dark dune, I love the color!  Its such a neat neutral.   Now I'm itchy again, my fiance says to me "we're going to serve hot dogs in someone's back yard for our wedding since you buy every purse you see" lol



Can you post a picture?  I want to see the dark dune!

BTW, my hubby is a pitmaster...he can do a real nice BBQ in the back yard that everyone will love!  Tell fiancé that!  Lol


----------



## AuntJulie

acm1134 said:


> I suppose $190 is still a good deal though



$190?  I thought the shipping was $16?


----------



## vixan

Here's a picture,  but its hard to get a true color picture without natural lighting


----------



## vixan

Its gone! Is the dark dune still online for you ladies??


----------



## Anjool

damn, i was on the phone with them purchasing the dark dune for $161 and it sold out while she was putting my details through for purchase! dannnnnng it not fair lol


----------



## paula3boys

acm1134 said:


> beautiful ! did you get her in store ?




Ordered online at 25% off then got price adjustment for extra 25% off


----------



## AuntJulie

vixan said:


> Here's a picture,  but its hard to get a true color picture without natural lighting



It's beautiful!  Thanks for posting the pic!


----------



## acm1134

AuntJulie said:


> $190?  I thought the shipping was $16?



Mine included shipping and tax


----------



## vixan

AuntJulie said:


> It's beautiful!  Thanks for posting the pic!



You're welcome.  I love the color


----------



## vixan

So did anyone get the Dark Dune Hamilton?


----------



## designer.deals

vixan said:


> So did anyone get the Dark Dune Hamilton?




I just ordered mine. Last night that I tried it was gone but this morning I checked it was still there and I bought it. When I done purchasing and completed order . I went on again to see if it was still there and it's gone now


----------



## designer.deals

Well Nordstrom did it once again with my 3 dressy totes but seems like the black Hamilton came good this time 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I need to inspect closely to make sure it is .


----------



## janiesea3

vixan said:


> So did anyone get the Dark Dune Hamilton?




I ordered it, but it's back ordered so not sure if it'll actually happen... Said delivery by 4/26 or something crazy! Got confirmation, too...


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> I ordered it, but it's back ordered so not sure if it'll actually happen... Said delivery by 4/26 or something crazy! Got confirmation, too...




I'm with you on that one. I haven't even checked whether my acct got charged


----------



## vixan

janiesea3 said:


> I ordered it, but it's back ordered so not sure if it'll actually happen... Said delivery by 4/26 or something crazy! Got confirmation, too...










designer.deals said:


> I'm with you on that one. I haven't even checked whether my acct got charged



It happened so fast!  I looked on my phone and it was there,  got on my laptop and it vanished!  Guess it wasn't ment to be


----------



## designer.deals

vixan said:


> It happened so fast!  I looked on my phone and it was there,  got on my laptop and it vanished!  Guess it wasn't ment to be




Check know they have 2 on sale!!! 

Luggage specchio with rose gold $278 

Dark khaki Hamilton $161


----------



## vixan

designer.deals said:


> Check know they have 2 on sale!!!
> 
> Luggage specchio with rose gold $278
> 
> Dark khaki Hamilton $161



I must've missed them again!? I guess I'll have to check in store. 

I wonder if they're getting rid of the Dark Dune too?


----------



## designer.deals

vixan said:


> I must've missed them again!? I guess I'll have to check in store.
> 
> I wonder if they're getting rid of the Dark Dune too?




I meant dark dune not dark khaki . Idk I think so though . You gotta be checking on and off


----------



## vixan

designer.deals said:


> I meant dark dune not dark khaki . Idk I think so though . You gotta be checking on and off



i'll keep checking, i may call tomorrow and see if it's at my local MK


----------



## designer.deals

vixan said:


> i'll keep checking, i may call tomorrow and see if it's at my local MK




Let me check now and see.


----------



## designer.deals

vixan said:


> i'll keep checking, i may call tomorrow and see if it's at my local MK




Nothing. I'm just waiting to see if my order even gets fulfilled . Fingers crossed


----------



## designer.deals

Finally after all the complaining about sendings a returned old bag I got a navy saffiano Hamilton and black saffiano Hamilton for $181!


----------



## janiesea3

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2540330
> 
> 
> Finally after all the complaining about sendings a returned old bag I got a navy saffiano Hamilton and black saffiano Hamilton for $181!



Gorgeous!  I "need" a navy bag!!


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> Gorgeous!  I "need" a navy bag!!




It's beautiful .. I got the navy stud selma too and this now


----------



## theheidis

I have 2 Hamiltons (so far)


----------



## designer.deals

theheidis said:


> View attachment 2540352
> View attachment 2540353
> 
> I have 2 Hamiltons (so far)




Both beautiful!


----------



## vixan

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2540330
> 
> 
> Finally after all the complaining about sendings a returned old bag I got a navy saffiano Hamilton and black saffiano Hamilton for $181!



Gorgeous! I need these two in my life!


----------



## vixan

theheidis said:


> View attachment 2540352
> View attachment 2540353
> 
> I have 2 Hamiltons (so far)



Nice! Congrats


----------



## vixan

Can someone show the old closure and the new one?


----------



## AuntJulie

theheidis said:


> View attachment 2540352
> View attachment 2540353
> 
> I have 2 Hamiltons (so far)



That violet is gorgeous!


----------



## paula3boys

vixan said:


> Can someone show the old closure and the new one?




I don't have mine yet but saw a pic. The new closure means the contents inside are fully exposed


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Hi there! I am just discovering MK bags and wanted to share my new purchase. I found this lovely for 30% off at Dillards. Thanks for letting me share. 

EW Specchio Hamilton in Dark Khaki. 
View attachment 2540793

	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## icerain303

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Hi there! I am just discovering MK bags and wanted to share my new purchase. I found this lovely for 30% off at Dillards. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> EW Specchio Hamilton in Dark Khaki.
> View attachment 2540793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




she is goooorgeous!  Super beauty!


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I am almost a member of this club!! 

Even though I already just bought the Selma, I saw the E/W Hamilton in Summer Blue on Dillard's website, and I HAD to have it!!It should be arriving on Saturday!


----------



## designer.deals

My growing Hamilton collection &#128586;

Luggage specchio with rose gold $208

Navy saffiano with gold $181

Black saffiano with gold $181

Dark khaki saffiano with gold $201

Dark dune saffiano $161 (hopefully this one gets fulfilled from MK since it's on back order)


----------



## xseriox

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2541065
> 
> 
> My growing Hamilton collection &#128586;
> 
> Luggage specchio with rose gold $208
> 
> Navy saffiano with gold $181
> 
> Black saffiano with gold $181
> 
> Dark khaki saffiano with gold $201
> 
> Dark dune saffiano $161 (hopefully this one gets fulfilled from MK since it's on back order)



Beautiful collection!


----------



## designer.deals

xseriox said:


> Beautiful collection!




Thank you


----------



## rhoucheille

I have a Hamilton bag that I bought from MK outlet and Hamilton wallet in vanilla that I bought from Macys on such a good deal.


----------



## vixan

rhoucheille said:


> I have a Hamilton bag that I bought from MK outlet and Hamilton wallet in vanilla that I bought from Macys on such a good deal.



I think we're bag twins,  is it dark dune?


----------



## vixan

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2541065
> 
> 
> My growing Hamilton collection &#128586;
> 
> Luggage specchio with rose gold $208
> 
> Navy saffiano with gold $181
> 
> Black saffiano with gold $181
> 
> Dark khaki saffiano with gold $201
> 
> Dark dune saffiano $161 (hopefully this one gets fulfilled from MK since it's on back order)



Breathe-taking


----------



## designer.deals

vixan said:


> Breathe-taking




Thank you


----------



## Bagsgalore14

Hi, I'm new to this thread and need helping deciding on a colour for the Medium Hamilton Satchel please...do I go for the luggage colour or  dark khaki (I think this is what it's called)?


----------



## icerain303

Bagsgalore14 said:


> Hi, I'm new to this thread and need helping deciding on a colour for the Medium Hamilton Satchel please...do I go for the luggage colour or  dark khaki (I think this is what it's called)?




I personally love the dark khaki and if you find the one with the gold rim (called specchio) it's even more gorgeous!!  I saw some dark khaki specchio's at Dillards on sale, too so extra bonus!  Hope you are able to make a choice cos both are equally gorgeous colors!  HOW ABOUT BOTH?! HAHA!


----------



## vixan

Bagsgalore14 said:


> Hi, I'm new to this thread and need helping deciding on a colour for the Medium Hamilton Satchel please...do I go for the luggage colour or  dark khaki (I think this is what it's called)?



Dark khaki is being discontinued so if you like it grab it now! The luggage will be there


----------



## xseriox

So I received my replacement Hamilton Saffiano N/S in Black from Michae Kors since they couldn't repair my two-toned and it came with silver hardware instead of gold. Highly disappointed. Should I call them back for a return or keep it to try and sell it?

Is it being discontinued? I don't see the black in gold hardware anywhere on their site except for the regular leather.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I had to share what I snagged at Belk just now during a power shopping lunch. I'm so excited! 

NS Hamilton in Luggage with silver hw for 40% off. Score!  

Thanks for letting me share. 

View attachment 2542248


----------



## rhoucheille

vixan said:


> I think we're bag twins,  is it dark dune?


I think it is, high five bag twinsies!:giggles:


----------



## designer.deals

xseriox said:


> So I received my replacement Hamilton Saffiano N/S in Black from Michae Kors since they couldn't repair my two-toned and it came with silver hardware instead of gold. Highly disappointed. Should I call them back for a return or keep it to try and sell it?
> 
> Is it being discontinued? I don't see the black in gold hardware anywhere on their site except for the regular leather.




With gold hardware saffiano ?


----------



## icerain303

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I had to share what I snagged at Belk just now during a power shopping lunch. I'm so excited!
> 
> NS Hamilton in Luggage with silver hw for 40% off. Score!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 2542248




wow!!!! love it!!


----------



## xseriox

designer.deals said:


> With gold hardware saffiano ?



Yes, I recieved this http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dsaffiano%26_requestid%3D118113

Instead of  http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...?ID=680185&CategoryID=26846&swatchColor=Black


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

icerain303 said:


> wow!!!! love it!!


 

Thanks!  I'm pretty excited about finding it for 40% off.  It has the snap enclosure which I prefer anyway, so I was excited about that too.  

I've been reading through this thread (still have many pages to go) and I have really enjoyed all the pictures of the beautiful bags everyone has.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

icerain303 said:


> she is goooorgeous! Super beauty!


 
Thanks!  I really like this style of bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2541065
> 
> 
> My growing Hamilton collection &#55357;&#56906;
> 
> Luggage specchio with rose gold $208
> 
> Navy saffiano with gold $181
> 
> Black saffiano with gold $181
> 
> Dark khaki saffiano with gold $201
> 
> Dark dune saffiano $161 (hopefully this one gets fulfilled from MK since it's on back order)


 

What a beautiful collection!  Congrats!


----------



## icerain303

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!  I'm pretty excited about finding it for 40% off.  It has the snap enclosure which I prefer anyway, so I was excited about that too.
> 
> I've been reading through this thread (still have many pages to go) and I have really enjoyed all the pictures of the beautiful bags everyone has.




that is a deal I don't think I could refuse myself!  I love the snap closure and prefer that, too actually!  I found it closes easier with less hassles for me haha!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

icerain303 said:


> that is a deal I don't think I could refuse myself! I love the snap closure and prefer that, too actually! I found it closes easier with less hassles for me haha!


 
I agree about the snap closure.  I'm carrying my EW Dark Khaki which has the new closure and it's a bit of pain getting things in and out of the bag.  But I really like the bag, so I will happily adust, lol.


----------



## Chobits

My first Hamilton black silver hardware love it now I want one in saffiano leather.


----------



## designer.deals

xseriox said:


> Yes, I recieved this http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dsaffiano%26_requestid%3D118113
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of  http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...?ID=680185&CategoryID=26846&swatchColor=Black




Oh no different hardware. I would call them and let them know. I haven't seen the saffiano at the store anymore just at department store


----------



## Bagsgalore14

Ok another dilemma....do I go go for the Hamilton Saffiano dark khaki or the Selma Satchel also in Saffiano leather and dark khaki?


----------



## designer.deals

Bagsgalore14 said:


> Ok another dilemma....do I go go for the Hamilton Saffiano dark khaki or the Selma Satchel also in Saffiano leather and dark khaki?




I took the Hamilton  because most of the Selma's have dents at the bottom


----------



## 2dye4

I was surprised to find this FP Hamilton at Marshall's!






All of the ones I've ever seen there have been the outlet style! Needless to say, it came home with me


----------



## AuntJulie

2dye4 said:


> I was surprised to find this FP Hamilton at Marshall's!
> 
> View attachment 2542626
> 
> View attachment 2542627
> 
> 
> All of the ones I've ever seen there have been the outlet style! Needless to say, it came home with me



Nice find!  Yay!  Congrats!


----------



## acm1134

2dye4 said:


> I was surprised to find this FP Hamilton at Marshall's!
> 
> View attachment 2542626
> 
> View attachment 2542627
> 
> 
> All of the ones I've ever seen there have been the outlet style! Needless to say, it came home with me


wow what a great find ! gorgeous !!!


----------



## JVXOXO

Bagsgalore14 said:


> Ok another dilemma....do I go go for the Hamilton Saffiano dark khaki or the Selma Satchel also in Saffiano leather and dark khaki?



I'd get the Dark Khaki Hamilton, it's really a beautiful bag. I tried it on earlier today but it's just too big for me.


----------



## amandah313

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I had to share what I snagged at Belk just now during a power shopping lunch. I'm so excited!
> 
> NS Hamilton in Luggage with silver hw for 40% off. Score!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 2542248




Nice! Shes a beaut!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

amandah313 said:


> Nice! Shes a beaut!


 
Thanks!  I was surprised to see her.  She wasn't there the other day when I checked the clearance section.  Guess it was right time, right place.

(Now that I know my Belk has a little MK clearance section, I'll be stopping by a lot more often to see what's new in that section).


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Chobits said:


> My first Hamilton black silver hardware love it now I want one in saffiano leather.


 
Very pretty! Congrats!



2dye4 said:


> I was surprised to find this FP Hamilton at Marshall's!
> 
> View attachment 2542626
> 
> View attachment 2542627
> 
> 
> All of the ones I've ever seen there have been the outlet style! Needless to say, it came home with me


 
Excellent find!  I would have snatched her up too!  Hmmmm....guess I will stop in at my Marshalls tomorrow.....


----------



## xseriox

designer.deals said:


> Oh no different hardware. I would call them and let them know. I haven't seen the saffiano at the store anymore just at department store



Me neither! I've called 3 different Michael Kors store and none of them have the hamiltons in, especially saffiano.


----------



## tnsweetness

Summer Blue/Silver Hamilton...updated fam pic!


----------



## prettyyybizarrre

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Hi there! I am just discovering MK bags and wanted to share my new purchase. I found this lovely for 30% off at Dillards. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> EW Specchio Hamilton in Dark Khaki.
> View attachment 2540793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




I soooo love this bag and color! I hate that I missed out on it. There is in Dillards where I live and the Michael Kors store here doesn't carry it! &#128532;&#128532;&#128532;&#128549;


----------



## designer.deals

xseriox said:


> Me neither! I've called 3 different Michael Kors store and none of them have the hamiltons in, especially saffiano.




So I would call them back


----------



## PugHeaven

2dye4 said:


> I was surprised to find this FP Hamilton at Marshall's!
> 
> View attachment 2542626
> 
> View attachment 2542627
> 
> 
> All of the ones I've ever seen there have been the outlet style! Needless to say, it came home with me


What a fantastic deal!  I've seen a few FP Hammies at TJ's and Marshall's over the years, but rarely.  My first Hamilton was an outlet version from TJ's which I paid $179 for two years ago.  Last year, that price went up to $199, now they're $229 for the outlet style.  You were very smart to snatch this up!  Enjoy her!


----------



## designer.deals

I need opinions. I was thinking of buying the fuchsia Hamilton. What do you all think?


----------



## tnsweetness

designer.deals said:


> I need opinions. I was thinking of buying the fuchsia Hamilton. What do you all think?



If it had silver HW, I would be all over it.


----------



## designer.deals

tnsweetness said:


> If it had silver HW, I would be all over it.




I'm more of a gold hardware person. Out of all my bags 2 have silver hardware . I just don't if the Hamilton would be too big to have it in pink color. If you understand what I mean


----------



## paula3boys

I'm not keeping, but thought I would share pics for those curious about summer blue EW Hamilton with silver hardware. I don't like the new tab closure and didn't know it had that when I ordered it


----------



## Vicmarie

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2543960
> 
> View attachment 2543961
> 
> I'm not keeping, but thought I would share pics for those curious about summer blue EW Hamilton with silver hardware. I don't like the new tab closure and didn't know it had that when I ordered it




I think it's gorgeous !!! What's different about it ? I only have one Hamilton ( palm saffiano ) so I wasn't aware there were different closures


----------



## BrokenUSNQuill

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2540330
> 
> 
> Finally after all the complaining about sendings a returned old bag I got a navy saffiano Hamilton and black saffiano Hamilton for $181!


That is a great deal for the black one!!!!!! Congrats girl!


----------



## designer.deals

BrokenUSNQuill said:


> That is a great deal for the black one!!!!!! Congrats girl!




Indeed. Have you seen fuchsia Hamilton ?


----------



## VajstaGurly

designer.deals said:


> Indeed. Have you seen fuchsia Hamilton ?



I seen the Hamilton in fuchsia in the n/s it's very gorgeous I was checking it out yesterday at macys but I was thinking about the dressy in fuchsia...


----------



## designer.deals

VajstaGurly said:


> I seen the Hamilton in fuchsia in the n/s it's very gorgeous I was checking it out yesterday at macys but I was thinking about the dressy in fuchsia...




I ordered the dressy already but I'm thinking about the Hampton but idk if it's too much of a color since it's a big bag


----------



## VajstaGurly

designer.deals said:


> I ordered the dressy already but I'm thinking about the Hampton but idk if it's too much of a color since it's a big bag



The fuchsia Hamilton is gorgeous also ... I would love to get it but it's a little too big for me so I'm leaning towards the dressy now I'm having second thoughts on it I love the fuchsia Selma also ... you're right decisions decisions... lol


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

I ordered the Fuschia EW Hamilton satchel today from Carsons!! I wanted the smaller version with gold hardwear forever!   I have not seen the EW Fuschia version anywhere except Carson or BonTon.  Anyone here seen the Fuschia EW Hamilton sold anywhere else?


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

I love that bag!!


----------



## designer.deals

VajstaGurly said:


> The fuchsia Hamilton is gorgeous also ... I would love to get it but it's a little too big for me so I'm leaning towards the dressy now I'm having second thoughts on it I love the fuchsia Selma also ... you're right decisions decisions... lol




This is my Dilemma. I have the stud selma , ordered the dressy and now want to get the Hamilton. Is it to bad to keep all three !


----------



## designer.deals

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I ordered the Fuschia EW Hamilton satchel today from Carsons!! I wanted the smaller version with gold hardwear forever!   I have not seen the EW Fuschia version anywhere except Carson or BonTon.  Anyone here seen the Fuschia EW Hamilton sold anywhere else?




My dilemma is getting the big one or small one in that color


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

designer.deals said:


> My dilemma is getting the big one or small one in that color


 







I say go for the EW smaller version. I have it in luggage it is fits everything I need.  I usually just switch out to my smaller half size wallet.  Even with the large size wallet I still have no problems with fitting everything.  The small one in this color is just too cute. 

LOVE,LOVE,LOVE it.


----------



## designer.deals

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I say go for the EW smaller version. I have it in luggage it is fits everything I need.  I usually just switch out to my smaller half size wallet.  Even with the large size wallet I still have no problems with fitting everything.  The small one in this color is just too cute.
> 
> LOVE,LOVE,LOVE it.




None of the stores carry it so I can try it I'm person . Did u order it or purchase it in store ?


----------



## paula3boys

Vicmarie said:


> I think it's gorgeous !!! What's different about it ? I only have one Hamilton ( palm saffiano ) so I wasn't aware there were different closures




Older style has small closure and keeps fully closed. New closure has tab in middle that makes inside of bag exposed


----------



## JVXOXO

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I say go for the EW smaller version. I have it in luggage it is fits everything I need.  I usually just switch out to my smaller half size wallet.  Even with the large size wallet I still have no problems with fitting everything.  The small one in this color is just too cute.
> 
> LOVE,LOVE,LOVE it.



What a beauty! I'm so tempted to break away from my boring black/luggage/khaki colored bags and get something fun like this... Maybe someday lol
And I agree, the E/W fits everything I need as well.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

JVXOXO said:


> What a beauty! I'm so tempted to break away from my boring black/luggage/khaki colored bags and get something fun like this... Maybe someday lol
> And I agree, the E/W fits everything I need as well.


 

The perfect spring and summer bag.   I am so excited to get this one.  Maybe you will give in and get a fun color soon!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

designer.deals said:


> None of the stores carry it so I can try it I'm person . Did u order it or purchase it in store ?


 
Ordered on line this morning Carsons.com with the goodwill sale.


----------



## designer.deals

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Ordered on line this morning Carsons.com with the goodwill sale.




I'm on that website debating whether to give in and purchase but then dilemma is what size


----------



## VajstaGurly

designer.deals said:


> This is my Dilemma. I have the stud selma , ordered the dressy and now want to get the Hamilton. Is it to bad to keep all three !



No its not different ... their all different bag just the same beautiful fuchsia color... I would love all three... lol


----------



## designer.deals

VajstaGurly said:


> No its not different ... their all different bag just the same beautiful fuchsia color... I would love all three... lol




That's my biggest down fall! Pink! I love pink!! I like fuchsia because it's not that vibrate pink like the neon pink. And I'm debating if ordering large one or small one and then return my navy dressy


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

tnsweetness said:


> Summer Blue/Silver Hamilton...updated fam pic!
> 
> View attachment 2543405
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543406
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543407
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543408


 
I am crazy about your hamilton collection!! What a pretty rainbow of colors.  I keep looking at them wishing I had this collection.


----------



## VajstaGurly

designer.deals said:


> That's my biggest down fall! Pink! I love pink!! I like fuchsia because it's not that vibrate pink like the neon pink. And I'm debating if ordering large one or small one and then return my navy dressy



I know fuchsia is a very beautiful pink I don't really like pink but fuchsia we all gotta love it ... lol you seem to have a lot if n/s why not get a e/w? ... Depends how much you carry in your bag ...


----------



## designer.deals

VajstaGurly said:


> I know fuchsia is a very beautiful pink I don't really like pink but fuchsia we all gotta love it ... lol you seem to have a lot if n/s why not get a e/w? ... Depends how much you carry in your bag ...




I had one e/w specchiomhamilton but sold it because I felt it was too small and the large it a bit big but the question. Is it too much pink having it as as the Hamilton ? Idk if I'm able to put my thought into writing &#128513;


----------



## VajstaGurly

designer.deals said:


> I had one e/w specchiomhamilton but sold it because I felt it was too small and the large it a bit big but the question. Is it too much pink having it as as the Hamilton ? Idk if I'm able to put my thought into writing &#128513;



Well for my opinion when I saw the n/s hamilton I think it was a lot of pink ... but very gorgeous at the same time ...


----------



## designer.deals

[QUO TE=VajstaGurly;26412369]Well for my opinion when I saw the n/s hamilton I think it was a lot of pink ... but very gorgeous at the same time ...[/QUOTE]


That's how I feel. Like neutral colors it's fine but like pink I'm afraid it'll be too much pink but once again I always wanted the studded pink Hamilton when it came out last year


----------



## VajstaGurly

designer.deals said:


> [QUO TE=VajstaGurly;26412369]Well for my opinion when I saw the n/s hamilton I think it was a lot of pink ... but very gorgeous at the same time ...




That's how I feel. Like neutral colors it's fine but like pink I'm afraid it'll be too much pink but once again I always wanted the studded pink Hamilton when it came out last year[/QUOTE]

I really like it but its too much pink  when I saw the dressy I was in love but now I'm having second thought about it I really want the fuchsia Selma now ... so many bags so many decisions lol


----------



## fieldsinspring

I agree, as we've talked about before, the small fp hamilton is so small. Not just for things, but looks small, on me. I am tall though. The large is large. However, it will soften up a bit. I ordered the fuchsia hamilton and thought it was so pretty! I didn't keep it, though.. but only because I don't have a bunch of bags and as much as I LOVE pink I figured I better keep it more neutral for now. Also, the lighter the color on the large hamilton the larger it looks to me. That being said, knowing how many bags you have, I'd go for it! It's a beautiful bag. 



designer.deals said:


> I had one e/w specchiomhamilton but sold it because I felt it was too small and the large it a bit big but the question. Is it too much pink having it as as the Hamilton ? Idk if I'm able to put my thought into writing &#128513;


----------



## designer.deals

VajstaGurly said:


> That's how I feel. Like neutral colors it's fine but like pink I'm afraid it'll be too much pink but once again I always wanted the studded pink Hamilton when it came out last year



I really like it but its too much pink  when I saw the dressy I was in love but now I'm having second thought about it I really want the fuchsia Selma now ... so many bags so many decisions lol[/QUOTE]


Well now I for sure have the large stud selma and the large dressy . And tempting to get n/s or e/w Hamilton


----------



## VajstaGurly

designer.deals said:


> I really like it but its too much pink  when I saw the dressy I was in love but now I'm having second thought about it I really want the fuchsia Selma now ... so many bags so many decisions lol




Well now I for sure have the large stud selma and the large dressy . And tempting to get n/s or e/w Hamilton[/QUOTE]

Post pictures when you get it would love to see


----------



## designer.deals

VajstaGurly said:


> Well now I for sure have the large stud selma and the large dressy . And tempting to get n/s or e/w Hamilton



Post pictures when you get it would love to see [/QUOTE]


Of which one ?


----------



## VajstaGurly

designer.deals said:


> Post pictures when you get it would love to see




Of which one ?[/QUOTE]

The fuchsia Hamilton if you decide to get it ...


----------



## designer.deals

VajstaGurly said:


> Of which one ?



The fuchsia Hamilton if you decide to get it ...[/QUOTE]


All these posts of dressy is kept me thinking and returning it and getting the n/s Hamilton or maybe e/w Ay decisions


----------



## VajstaGurly

designer.deals said:


> The fuchsia Hamilton if you decide to get it ...




All these posts of dressy is kept me thinking and returning it and getting the n/s Hamilton or maybe e/w Ay decisions[/QUOTE]

I know right I was gonna get the dressy fuchsia but hearing about how thin the saffiano leather was I changing my mind and getting the selma instead... now it doesn't matter how much selma I have one more should be fine lol


----------



## designer.deals

VajstaGurly said:


> All these posts of dressy is kept me thinking and returning it and getting the n/s Hamilton or maybe e/w Ay decisions



I know right I was gonna get the dressy fuchsia but hearing about how thin the saffiano leather was I changing my mind and getting the selma instead... now it doesn't matter how much selma I have one more should be fine lol[/QUOTE]


Selma's are the best no Matter how many .... Or hamiltons too


----------



## acm1134

What do you guys think of this bag ?


----------



## VajstaGurly

acm1134 said:


> What do you guys think of this bag ?



It's cute but not me ...


----------



## designer.deals

fieldsinspring said:


> I agree, as we've talked about before, the small fp hamilton is so small. Not just for things, but looks small, on me. I am tall though. The large is large. However, it will soften up a bit. I ordered the fuchsia hamilton and thought it was so pretty! I didn't keep it, though.. but only because I don't have a bunch of bags and as much as I LOVE pink I figured I better keep it more neutral for now. Also, the lighter the color on the large hamilton the larger it looks to me. That being said, knowing how many bags you have, I'd go for it! It's a beautiful bag.




That's what I've been thinking too.. Just return my 2 dressy and get the fuchsia Hamilton


----------



## keishapie1973

acm1134 said:


> What do you guys think of this bag ?



I saw it in the store and thought it was cute......


----------



## tnsweetness

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I am crazy about your hamilton collection!! What a pretty rainbow of colors.  I keep looking at them wishing I had this collection.



Thank you Doll!


----------



## theheidis

Here is the fuchsia hamilton at my local store if anyone was interested in seeing


----------



## designer.deals

theheidis said:


> View attachment 2545280
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the fuchsia hamilton at my local store if anyone was interested in seeing




Now that I had decided to buy the e/w it sold out online. now question is if I should get larger one


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

theheidis said:


> View attachment 2545280
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the fuchsia hamilton at my local store if anyone was interested in seeing


So pretty! Thanks for posting.  Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I couldn't get this bag out of my mind, so yesterday she came home with me. As much as I love and prefer leather, this spoke to me for some reason. Here she is on the morning commute. 
View attachment 2545515


----------



## paula3boys

theheidis said:


> View attachment 2545280
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the fuchsia hamilton at my local store if anyone was interested in seeing




Did you get it? So pretty


----------



## fieldsinspring

Love this bag. Gets a bit more slouchy , no creasing and easy care. I just ordered the large myself.  




NutsAboutCoach said:


> I couldn't get this bag out of my mind, so yesterday she came home with me. As much as I love and prefer leather, this spoke to me for some reason. Here she is on the morning


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

fieldsinspring said:


> Love this bag. Gets a bit more slouchy , no creasing and easy care. I just ordered the large myself.


 
I was wondering if she would relax after being carried for awhile.  Thanks for letting me know.  I'm very new to MK bags, but am very smitten with Hamilton and Selma.


----------



## icerain303

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I couldn't get this bag out of my mind, so yesterday she came home with me. As much as I love and prefer leather, this spoke to me for some reason. Here she is on the morning commute.
> View attachment 2545515




Love it!!! Easy maintenance!!!


----------



## accessorygirl2

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I couldn't get this bag out of my mind, so yesterday she came home with me. As much as I love and prefer leather, this spoke to me for some reason. Here she is on the morning commute.
> View attachment 2545515



That's beautiful! This color combo speaks to me too. The upside is the coated cotton is so durable you really can't mess it up. I think the contrast of the 2 materials is what makes it so appealing. Enjoy! I'm a fellow Coachie that's been more and more drawn to MK. I've always had a flirtation with it but only 2 MK bags so far. I am so disappointed in Coach's new directions, so the classic lines of MK are appealing to me more and more. All the pockets in the lining are awesome too.


----------



## theheidis

paula3boys said:


> Did you get it? So pretty




No but it was tempting.  If it had silver hw I would have.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

icerain303 said:


> Love it!!! Easy maintenance!!!


Thanks!  I like that about the bag as well!  Great for bad weather days.



accessorygirl2 said:


> That's beautiful! This color combo speaks to me too. The upside is the coated cotton is so durable you really can't mess it up. I think the contrast of the 2 materials is what makes it so appealing. Enjoy! I'm a fellow Coachie that's been more and more drawn to MK. I've always had a flirtation with it but only 2 MK bags so far. I am so disappointed in Coach's new directions, so the classic lines of MK are appealing to me more and more. All the pockets in the lining are awesome too.


Thanks!  I think it's the contrast that appeals to me too.  And how easy care it is.  I still love my Coach bags and have a huge collection, but for some reason the Hamilton and Selma have really caught my eye.  The Hamilton, just because I like how the bag looks, and the Selma because it reminds me of Candace, but in a saffiano leather.


----------



## DRJones616

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I couldn't get this bag out of my mind, so yesterday she came home with me. As much as I love and prefer leather, this spoke to me for some reason. Here she is on the morning commute.
> View attachment 2545515


Beautiful, Congrats!!


----------



## ssangit

Can someone tell me if a 13" Macbook Pro would fit in the E/W Hamilton?    Thanks!


----------



## candyxo

can someone please take a pic of the new vs old hamilton closures?  

tia


----------



## tnsweetness

Teal Hamilton on Left with old closure, Summer Blue on right with new closure


----------



## PugHeaven

Great shot and very helpful!  I just wish the new tab was smaller, like on the outlet Hammie.


----------



## vixan

ssangit said:


> Can someone tell me if a 13" Macbook Pro would fit in the E/W Hamilton?    Thanks!



Probably not, it measures right under 13"


----------



## candyxo

tnsweetness said:


> Teal Hamilton on Left with old closure, Summer Blue on right with new closure
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2546202
> 
> 
> View attachment 2546203
> 
> 
> View attachment 2546205
> 
> 
> View attachment 2546206




Thank you so much!
I think I still prefer the old closure.  What does everyone else prefer?


----------



## tnsweetness

candyxo said:


> Thank you so much!
> I think I still prefer the old closure.  What does everyone else prefer?



You're welcome!
I just got the SB with the new closure.  I have 4 with the old closure.
I have yet to use the new one but I like how things are not smooshed in the new one.
I change bags daily so it being open does not bother me like it does some.  I would not take it shopping, I prefer something with a zipper when I am preoccupied!


----------



## lala76

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I couldn't get this bag out of my mind, so yesterday she came home with me. As much as I love and prefer leather, this spoke to me for some reason. Here she is on the morning commute.
> View attachment 2545515


Love your bag! So pretty!


----------



## AuntJulie

candyxo said:


> Thank you so much!
> I think I still prefer the old closure.  What does everyone else prefer?



That closure drives me nuts. Sometimes when I am getting something out of the bag, it snaps shut. I'm no match for a magnet!


----------



## JVXOXO

candyxo said:


> Thank you so much!
> I think I still prefer the old closure.  What does everyone else prefer?



My 2 Hamiltons have the old closure and I don't think I'd really like the new one since it does leave the bag more open.


----------



## AuntJulie

JVXOXO said:


> My 2 Hamiltons have the old closure and I don't think I'd really like the new one since it does leave the bag more open.



Especially if you're packing heat...they must be concealed!  Lol


----------



## janiesea3

AuntJulie said:


> Especially if you're packing heat...they must be concealed!  Lol




And that's a real factor for me, too!


----------



## JVXOXO

AuntJulie said:


> Especially if you're packing heat...they must be concealed!  Lol



I never even thought about that!


----------



## Vicmarie

I'm liking the new closure !! I don't let anyone ever get that close to me and never out it down anyway  do you all fill up the Hamiltons ??? I can never actually fill it up all the way !


----------



## vixan

Any ccw ladies use designer bags? I'm thinking of getting mine soon,  the bags are hideous!! I'd rather wear it in my pants like a G lol


----------



## janiesea3

vixan said:


> Any ccw ladies use designer bags? I'm thinking of getting mine soon,  the bags are hideous!! I'd rather wear it in my pants like a G lol



I'm conceal-carrying my Glock 42 inside all of my MK bags! LOL... I don't like the looks of the "traditional" conceal-carry purses...


----------



## vixan

janiesea3 said:


> I'm conceal-carrying my Glock 42 inside all of my MK bags! LOL... I don't like the looks of the "traditional" conceal-carry purses...



Yea they look like a turd lol.. I hate fat leather sacks!


----------



## AuntJulie

vixan said:


> Any ccw ladies use designer bags? I'm thinking of getting mine soon,  the bags are hideous!! I'd rather wear it in my pants like a G lol




My hubby tried for about 5 minutes before I cut him off... Those bags were hideous!  Lol


----------



## AuntJulie

Vicmarie said:


> I'm liking the new closure !! I don't let anyone ever get that close to me and never out it down anyway  do you all fill up the Hamiltons ??? I can never actually fill it up all the way !




I don't fill mine all the way either but hubby is handbag police all the time!  Honey, your bag is open!  Lol


----------



## AuntJulie

janiesea3 said:


> I'm conceal-carrying my Glock 42 inside all of my MK bags! LOL... I don't like the looks of the "traditional" conceal-carry purses...




Is that a semiautomatic?  I have a revolver but I don't like it, so hubby is on a mission to get me a 380 just like James Bond's. lol


----------



## janiesea3

AuntJulie said:


> Is that a semiautomatic?  I have a revolver but I don't like it, so hubby is on a mission to get me a 380 just like James Bond's. lol



Yes, it's a semi-automatic .380 caliber.  It's small, as I'm used to shooting my 9mm, but serves it's purpose! I love it & I love the security feeling! And I think the beautiful MK bag concealing it makes it even more awesome!!


----------



## janiesea3

AuntJulie said:


> My hubby tried for about 5 minutes before I cut him off... Those bags were hideous!  Lol



Yep, same boat here!!


----------



## AuntJulie

janiesea3 said:


> Yes, it's a semi-automatic .380 caliber.  It's small, as I'm used to shooting my 9mm, but serves it's purpose! I love it & I love the security feeling! And I think the beautiful MK bag concealing it makes it even more awesome!!



Is it double action on the first pull?  My hand hurts on that shot and I scratch myself with my nails. Lol


----------



## icerain303

Macy's website has the dark khaki hamilton tote available again for 268 and you can use a VIP 20% off coupon on top of that starting today if anyone is still looking for it!


----------



## candyxo

icerain303 said:


> Macy's website has the dark khaki hamilton tote available again for 268 and you can use a VIP 20% off coupon on top of that starting today if anyone is still looking for it!


 

just tried to purchase it- it is already unavaliable


----------



## icerain303

Went to my local Macy's and the only dark khaki they had available had dents at the top strap where the lock is !!! Hurt my heart. I love the color, purse, and sale price but can't bring myself to get it. Was totally visible even from a distance!


----------



## icerain303

candyxo said:


> just tried to purchase it- it is already unavaliable




Figures !!


----------



## jenjen1964

Carson's has a 30% coupon in the Chicago Tribune ad today for their handbag sale.  I got my first Hamilton today with it!!  EW palm color Hamilton, I looooove it!!


----------



## designer.deals

jenjen1964 said:


> Carson's has a 30% coupon in the Chicago Tribune ad today for their handbag sale.  I got my first Hamilton today with it!!  EW palm color Hamilton, I looooove it!!




I'm sorry if I sent u already message but is that coupon only in store or online too?


----------



## Cherry1




----------



## NutsAboutCoach

DRJones616 said:


> Beautiful, Congrats!!


 
Thank you!  I really love the color combo on this one.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lala76 said:


> Love your bag! So pretty!


 

Thank you!  I knew when I couldn't stop thinking about how much I loved the color combo on this one - that she had to come live with me, lol. I'm so glad I got her.


----------



## jazzyj1021

For those who have the saffiano leather..has anyone had this happen? It does like this weird slouch and dent thing. This purse isn't that old (maybe 4/5 months) and this happened!


----------



## designer.deals

jazzyj1021 said:


> For those who have the saffiano leather..has anyone had this happen? It does like this weird slouch and dent thing. This purse isn't that old (maybe 4/5 months) and this happened!




Did something fall on it ? I've had mine for a few months and still looks like new.. But I baby my bags


----------



## designer.deals

Gave in and decided to buy the fuchsia n/s Hamilton. Let's see how it turns out.


----------



## jazzyj1021

designer.deals said:


> Did something fall on it ? I've had mine for a few months and still looks like new.. But I baby my bags



Nope not at all! I always thought Saffiano would stay fairly structured.


----------



## designer.deals

jazzyj1021 said:


> Nope not at all! I always thought Saffiano would stay fairly structured.




It does unless you sit on it or over stuff it causing the dent to be created


----------



## jazzyj1021

designer.deals said:


> It does unless you sit on it or over stuff it causing the dent to be created




Nope no sitting on it or over stuffing. Is it because I never had it laying on it's side and always had it standing up or something? Did I get unlucky and get a dud?  I got it from Dillards but I don't know if they would exchange as a defect since it's been a while...


----------



## paula3boys

jazzyj1021 said:


> Nope no sitting on it or over stuffing. Is it because I never had it laying on it's side and always had it standing up or something? Did I get unlucky and get a dud?  I got it from Dillards but I don't know if they would exchange as a defect since it's been a while...




Did you keep paper stuffing inside when not using? Did you use daily?


----------



## Chrissie82

jazzyj1021 said:


> For those who have the saffiano leather..has anyone had this happen? It does like this weird slouch and dent thing. This purse isn't that old (maybe 4/5 months) and this happened!



I think this is why they changed the closure on the hamilton. For its shape with saffiano leather. 
Als there is still some heavy things on the bag: lock and chains.


----------



## AuntJulie

jazzyj1021 said:


> For those who have the saffiano leather..has anyone had this happen? It does like this weird slouch and dent thing. This purse isn't that old (maybe 4/5 months) and this happened!



On my Selma?  Yes. It ticks me off too.


----------



## jazzyj1021

For some reason I can't quote but..
It's never been stuffed because it's used daily.
I figured it was the lock but it just dents in so strange and when I try to straighten it.. It won't. 

-and on your selma? That's strange!


----------



## barskin

Hi. My second newbie post to the Michael Kors section of TPF. Just after I bought my first Selma (sale - Lord & Taylor), I was browsing through TJ Maxx, no intent to be buying anything (likely story), and I saw this medium Hamilton. Now, the usual price at TJ Maxx for this bag is $199.99. If you are lucky, you might find a markdown for $149.99. When I saw the price on the yellow sticker, I was amazed. I asked the cashier if there was anything wrong with it. She said, no, because it didn't say "as is" on the ticket. Wait - there was no dust bag. But, I lived with that to be able to pick up this slate colored python embossed Hamilton for...69 bucks!!


----------



## acm1134

barskin said:


> Hi. My second newbie post to the Michael Kors section of TPF. Just after I bought my first Selma (sale - Lord & Taylor), I was browsing through TJ Maxx, no intent to be buying anything (likely story), and I saw this medium Hamilton. Now, the usual price at TJ Maxx for this bag is $199.99. If you are lucky, you might find a markdown for $149.99. When I saw the price on the yellow sticker, I was amazed. I asked the cashier if there was anything wrong with it. She said, no, because it didn't say "as is" on the ticket. Wait - there was no dust bag. But, I lived with that to be able to pick up this slate colored python embossed Hamilton for...69 bucks!!




Omg so so so jealous !!!! $69 ?!?!? That is unheard of ! I am frequent tj flyer and have never found such a good deal ! What city did you buy this ?


----------



## barskin

acm1134 said:


> Omg so so so jealous !!!! $69 ?!?!? That is unheard of ! I am frequent tj flyer and have never found such a good deal ! What city did you buy this ?





I live in downtown Boston. I got it at the South Bay Shopping Center, near where I work. It must have been a mistake. I cannot imagine why they marked it down to that price. The Great Handbag Goddess was smiling down on me that day, I guess.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I wanted to share a photo of my Hamilton family.  Thanks for looking. 

NS Luggage with silver hw
EW Specchio Dark Khaki with gold hw and trim
EW Brown Mono
View attachment 2549473


----------



## VajstaGurly

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I wanted to share a photo of my Hamilton family.  Thanks for looking.
> 
> NS Luggage with silver hw
> EW Specchio Dark Khaki with gold hw and trim
> EW Brown Mono
> View attachment 2549473



OMG love the Hamilton specchio so gorgeous ...


----------



## JVXOXO

barskin said:


> Hi. My second newbie post to the Michael Kors section of TPF. Just after I bought my first Selma (sale - Lord & Taylor), I was browsing through TJ Maxx, no intent to be buying anything (likely story), and I saw this medium Hamilton. Now, the usual price at TJ Maxx for this bag is $199.99. If you are lucky, you might find a markdown for $149.99. When I saw the price on the yellow sticker, I was amazed. I asked the cashier if there was anything wrong with it. She said, no, because it didn't say "as is" on the ticket. Wait - there was no dust bag. But, I lived with that to be able to pick up this slate colored python embossed Hamilton for...*69 bucks!*!



What a deal!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

VajstaGurly said:


> OMG love the Hamilton specchio so gorgeous ...



Thank you!  I found that one at Dillards last week in the clearance section. I think I did a little happy dance when I saw her, lol.


----------



## VajstaGurly

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thank you!  I found that one at Dillards last week in the clearance section. I think I did a little happy dance when I saw her, lol.



Congrats I bet you did lol  ... awesome find ... its so hard to find the specchio line now ...


----------



## AuntJulie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I wanted to share a photo of my Hamilton family.  Thanks for looking.
> 
> NS Luggage with silver hw
> EW Specchio Dark Khaki with gold hw and trim
> EW Brown Mono
> View attachment 2549473



Wow!  That dark khaki with the gold specchio is amazing!  Love, love, love it!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

barskin said:


> Hi. My second newbie post to the Michael Kors section of TPF. Just after I bought my first Selma (sale - Lord & Taylor), I was browsing through TJ Maxx, no intent to be buying anything (likely story), and I saw this medium Hamilton. Now, the usual price at TJ Maxx for this bag is $199.99. If you are lucky, you might find a markdown for $149.99. When I saw the price on the yellow sticker, I was amazed. I asked the cashier if there was anything wrong with it. She said, no, because it didn't say "as is" on the ticket. Wait - there was no dust bag. But, I lived with that to be able to pick up this slate colored python embossed Hamilton for...69 bucks!!


 
That is beautiful!  Congrats on an awesome deal!  The only Hamilton I've seen at my TJMaxx was the outlet version without the lock.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

VajstaGurly said:


> Congrats I bet you did lol  ... awesome find ... its so hard to find the specchio line now ...


 
I'm glad more than ever that I snatched her up when I saw her, lol.  It was after I got home with her and started reading through this forum that I realized they had discontinued the Dark Khaki.  One of the few times I've been in the right place at the right time.  Believe me, that hardly ever happens.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

AuntJulie said:


> Wow!  That dark khaki with the gold specchio is amazing!  Love, love, love it!


 
Thank you!  I love them all, but for some reason the brown mono with the contrasting handles and trim just speaks to me.  So much so, that I paid full price - and I NEVER do that!


----------



## amandah313

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I wanted to share a photo of my Hamilton family.  Thanks for looking.
> 
> NS Luggage with silver hw
> EW Specchio Dark Khaki with gold hw and trim
> EW Brown Mono
> View attachment 2549473




Lovely lovely family!


----------



## geroithe

look what came in the mail today! 





















it's a hamilton N/S in dark khaki! 

thank you ladies for all your pictures.. it has definitely helped me in my decision making


----------



## VajstaGurly

geroithe said:


> look what came in the mail today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's a hamilton N/S in dark khaki!
> 
> thank you ladies for all your pictures.. it has definitely helped me in my decision making



Love the box I thought it was a Louis vuitton for sec ... lol ... it's gorgeous ... congrats ...


----------



## AuntJulie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thank you!  I love them all, but for some reason the brown mono with the contrasting handles and trim just speaks to me.  So much so, that I paid full price - and I NEVER do that!




I love that one too!  I never wanted a signature satchel but your bag has changed my mind. I will get that one in the fall!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Does anyone know if the monogram hamiltons come in the new closure? I thought I hated it at first, but much prefer it now. I just ordered one and it came with the old snap. Not sure if the company just had some of the ones with the old closure, or if it's just the all leather ones that have the new closure? TIA!


----------



## boeyshona

Hello!! I'm new to MK and wanted to get my first MK bag to be the Hamilton satchel in the medium size! I really love the lock and key detail!! I'm undecided about whether to get black or navy though, any suggestions?

I'll be using nordstrom as it offers international shipping to my country. Anyone has any nordstrom discount codes to share? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nana76

My new cute Mini Hamilton. See how small it is in comparison to the car key. It does not fit an ordinary size wallet but just enough for a small purse, keys & a few small items.


----------



## jazzyj1021

nana76 said:


> View attachment 2550646
> 
> My new cute Mini Hamilton. See how small it is in comparison to the car key. It does not fit an ordinary size wallet but just enough for a small purse, keys & a few small items.



Ugh! It's just so darn precious!!!!!! I had no idea MK had that color. Congrats! She's a cutie!


----------



## loewejess

Hi guys... im new to hamilton satchels/tote... im more to the jet set n selma girl... I have a question about d hamilton... are those rock n roll hamilton satchels limited editions? I m in love with those but I cant find em anywhere at d official website ... pls help/advise. Thanks!


----------



## acm1134

Hey ladies ! What do you guys think of this bag? I've never had anything skin print ! All my bags are saffiano


----------



## PugHeaven

boeyshona said:


> Hello!! I'm new to MK and wanted to get my first MK bag to be the Hamilton satchel in the medium size! I really love the lock and key detail!! I'm undecided about whether to get black or navy though, any suggestions?
> 
> I'll be using nordstrom as it offers international shipping to my country. Anyone has any nordstrom discount codes to share?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I would suggest the navy, and I believe it is on sale right now on the Nordstrom site.  I have the black/GHW Hamilton satchel and love it, but navy is next on my wish list.  No one does navy like MK and the navy with GHW is stunning.  Also, no matter where you go or what time of year, the navy will work.  Have fun deciding!  (And let us know what you choose!)


----------



## Lovefrommich

acm1134 said:


> Hey ladies ! What do you guys think of this bag? I've never had anything skin print ! All my bags are saffiano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2551669


Hi there ! I'm new to MK! I have this bag in the black/gray with silver hardware and it is very nice ! It is soft and will get saggy versus saffiano but it feels really nice and has a glossy shine when the light hits it. I think it very unique and I love mine ! Hope that helps !


----------



## icerain303

acm1134 said:


> Hey ladies ! What do you guys think of this bag? I've never had anything skin print ! All my bags are saffiano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2551669




I have this in the n/s blue python and I love love love love it! It is sturdier than the leather and softer than saffiano if that makes sense...and you get a 20 percent off on top of that if you buy from Macy's this week!! So can't beat that!?!?! I love that color, too


----------



## boeyshona

PugHeaven said:


> I would suggest the navy, and I believe it is on sale right now on the Nordstrom site.  I have the black/GHW Hamilton satchel and love it, but navy is next on my wish list.  No one does navy like MK and the navy with GHW is stunning.  Also, no matter where you go or what time of year, the navy will work.  Have fun deciding!  (And let us know what you choose!)




Yes my heart is leaning towards navy as well! Haha I hope the sale on nordstrom doesn't run out for this bag yet  

Thank you for your suggestion


----------



## designer.deals

boeyshona said:


> Yes my heart is leaning towards navy as well! Haha I hope the sale on nordstrom doesn't run out for this bag yet
> 
> Thank you for your suggestion




It'll probably end on sunday


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Carsons shipped my Hamilton in a bag!!!!  Of course it is damaged.  So disappointed.  I am done with on line orders!!  I will only buy at the store from now on.


----------



## VajstaGurly

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Carsons shipped my Hamilton in a bag!!!!  Of course it is damaged.  So disappointed.....



Sorry to hear that ... that happen to your beautiful bag ... how did it get damage is the way that was packed ?


----------



## designer.deals

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Carsons shipped my Hamilton in a bag!!!!  Of course it is damaged.  So disappointed.  I am done with on line orders!!  I will only buy at the store from now on.




Oh no now I'm scared for mine


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

VajstaGurly said:


> Sorry to hear that ... that happen to your beautiful bag ... how did it get damage is the way that was packed ?


They did not use a box came it came in a flimsy plastic bag nothing to protect the purse.  It was dented on the bottom and front.  I took it back today and exchanged for a good one on the floor. I was so happy to see one in the store since I love the fuschia Hamilton!!


----------



## VajstaGurly

DP PURSE FAN said:


> They did not use a box came it came in a flimsy plastic bag nothing to protect the purse.  It was dented on the bottom and front.  I took it back today and exchanged for a good one on the floor. I was so happy to see one in the store since I love the fuschia Hamilton!!



Happy to hear the good news ... Congrats ...


----------



## designer.deals

DP PURSE FAN said:


> They did not use a box came it came in a flimsy plastic bag nothing to protect the purse.  It was dented on the bottom and front.  I took it back today and exchanged for a good one on the floor. I was so happy to see one in the store since I love the fuschia Hamilton!!




Yay!! I wanted the small one but it sold out


----------



## boeyshona

designer.deals said:


> It'll probably end on sunday




Thank you! I think I'd order it today but I'm worried about the shipping. Does nordstrom pack their stuff nicely? Cuz as an international customer it will be hard to do a return if I find something that I'm unhappy with


----------



## fergielicious

Look how cute she is...sun bathing!


----------



## boeyshona

fergielicious said:


> Look how cute she is...sun bathing!
> 
> View attachment 2553048




Gorgeous!!! *squeal* I can never find fuchsia or any other fun colours online anymore!


----------



## fergielicious

boeyshona said:


> Gorgeous!!! *squeal* I can never find fuchsia or any other fun colours online anymore!




I know i couldn't find her anywhere on sale so i paid full price for her at Dillards. So in love she's worth it!


----------



## designer.deals

fergielicious said:


> Look how cute she is...sun bathing!
> 
> View attachment 2553048




I wanted this one so bad but it sold out at carsons so I ended up getting the larger one


----------



## JVXOXO

Ladies, I have a question that I didn't want to make a separate thread for. Do you think a black or luggage E/W Hamilton is an acceptable bag to carry on a job interview? 
I know that it's advised to stick with a bag that is more ambiguous (no obvious label) and simple. I don't think it's a flashy bag at all, but I was thinking the hardware might make it stand out more, which might be bad. I'm not even sure if the interviewer will look at my bag, but I know my overall appearance matters. 
What's your opinion? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

While out shopping yesterday, these two beauties came home with me.  I couldn't get Fuschia out of my mind so I had to get her.  Black/Gold was a nice surprise at Dillards for 30% off. Yay!  

View attachment 2553215


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

fergielicious said:


> Look how cute she is...sun bathing!
> 
> View attachment 2553048


 
Twins! Beautiful! I just got mine yesterday and already moved in.


----------



## VajstaGurly

NutsAboutCoach said:


> While out shopping yesterday, these two beauties came home with me.  I couldn't get Fuschia out of my mind so I had to get her.  Black/Gold was a nice surprise at Dillards for 30% off. Yay!
> 
> View attachment 2553215



So in love with the fuchsia ...


----------



## jazzyj1021

JVXOXO said:


> What's your opinion?
> Thanks in advance



What if you just take off the lock?


----------



## VajstaGurly

fergielicious said:


> Look how cute she is...sun bathing!
> 
> View attachment 2553048



Stunning ... :sly:


----------



## cindy_975

What kind of job are you applying for?  I think that would be an important determining factor.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Loving my new Fuschia Hamilton.  I wore it today I love this color.


----------



## VajstaGurly

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Loving my new Fuschia Hamilton.  I wore it today I love this color.



She's so pretty makes me want one too lol


----------



## designer.deals

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Loving my new Fuschia Hamilton.  I wore it today I love this color.




They had more at the store? You think I can call a store and place an order ?


----------



## JVXOXO

jazzyj1021 said:


> What if you just take off the lock?



I think the bag would look a little silly without it. I thought about carrying it with the lock facing me but it'll still show when I have to set it down. I just wonder if I'm making something out of nothing. 



cindy_975 said:


> What kind of job are you applying for?  I think that would be an important determining factor.



It's a summer position in the New Student Programs office of my university. It's relevant experience for Higher Education Administration, which is what I'm planning to go to grad school for. I've worked with them in the past and I know that the office has a laid back atmosphere, but I still want to make the best impression possible because this opportunity means a lot to me.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

designer.deals said:


> They had more at the store? You think I can call a store and place an order ?


Sorry the SA said there was only one on the floor.  They did have the large NS one left.


----------



## designer.deals

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Sorry the SA said there was only one on the floor.  They did have the large NS one left.




I ordered the large one . I should get it Thursday but I'm afraid it'll be too much pink . If you understand what I mean . Thanks for the reply though


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

designer.deals said:


> I ordered the large one . I should get it Thursday but I'm afraid it'll be too much pink . If you understand what I mean . Thanks for the reply though


You could call any Carsons maybe they can check stock and ship from a store?  Hope you find one.  I see someone here found one at Dillard's.


----------



## designer.deals

DP PURSE FAN said:


> You could call any Carsons maybe they can check stock and ship from a store?  Hope you find one.  I see someone here found one at Dillard's.




I found one at belk too but I don't wanna pay retail . I love my deals


----------



## boeyshona

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Loving my new Fuschia Hamilton.  I wore it today I love this color.




It's gorgeous! I want one too! Unfortunately all the sites that offer international shipping does not have this colour anymore 

Anyway I saw a malachite colour on eBay, anyone had that colour and could u share pics?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

VajstaGurly said:


> So in love with the fuchsia ...


 
Me too!  I couldn't stop thinking about the color, so when I was in Belk yesterday I got her.  I never pay FP, but so far I've paid FP for two MK Hamiltons -   Fuschia and the Brown Mono.  Both bags just spoke to me for some reason.    So I listened, lol.


----------



## cindy_975

JVXOXO said:


> I think the bag would look a little silly without it. I thought about carrying it with the lock facing me but it'll still show when I have to set it down. I just wonder if I'm making something out of nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a summer position in the New Student Programs office of my university. It's relevant experience for Higher Education Administration, which is what I'm planning to go to grad school for. I've worked with them in the past and I know that the office has a laid back atmosphere, but I still want to make the best impression possible because this opportunity means a lot to me.


I think you should be fine.  An office job where co-workers may or may not dress more fashionably means you can pull of a Hamilton.  Now if it was an engineering job, I'd say probably not.


----------



## AuntJulie

cindy_975 said:


> I think you should be fine.  An office job where co-workers may or may not dress more fashionably means you can pull of a Hamilton.  Now if it was an engineering job, I'd say probably not.



Lol...I'm an engineer and my coworkers have no clue who Michael Kors is.  In fact, they probably don't know any designers and they definitely don't notice handbags. Lol


----------



## JVXOXO

cindy_975 said:


> I think you should be fine.  An office job where co-workers may or may not dress more fashionably means you can pull of a Hamilton.  Now if it was an engineering job, I'd say probably not.



 Thanks, I feel better about it! Hopefully my credentials will be the focus, and not my bag  



AuntJulie said:


> Lol...I'm an engineer and my coworkers have no clue who Michael Kors is.  In fact, they probably don't know any designers and they definitely don't notice handbags. Lol



That's so funny!


----------



## AuntJulie

JVXOXO said:


> Thanks, I feel better about it! Hopefully my credentials will be the focus, and not my bag
> 
> 
> 
> That's so funny!



Go in that interview and own the room!  Look them in the eye, be confident, and don't rush to answer questions, even if you have quick answers...make them think you're deliberate and decisive.  

Stay poised and take a water bottle with you, so you don't get dry throat. 

Tell yourself the whole way there that you have got this job!  Then you will get it!


----------



## JVXOXO

AuntJulie said:


> Go in that interview and own the room!  Look them in the eye, be confident, and don't rush to answer questions, even if you have quick answers...make them think you're deliberate and decisive.
> 
> Stay poised and take a water bottle with you, so you don't get dry throat.
> 
> Tell yourself the whole way there that you have got this job!  Then you will get it!



Aww thank you for the advice!  
I typically do well in interviews, but that doesn't stop me from getting a little nervous beforehand. It's Tuesday afternoon so I still have some time to prepare myself.


----------



## AuntJulie

JVXOXO said:


> Aww thank you for the advice!
> I typically do well in interviews, but that doesn't stop me from getting a little nervous beforehand. It's Tuesday afternoon so I still have some time to prepare myself.



I hope I wasn't mothering you..lol. I know you will do well!


----------



## boeyshona

JVXOXO said:


> Aww thank you for the advice!
> 
> I typically do well in interviews, but that doesn't stop me from getting a little nervous beforehand. It's Tuesday afternoon so I still have some time to prepare myself.




Good luck for your interview


----------



## boeyshona

Anyway guys I finally ordered the navy hamilton satchel from Nordstrom yesterday! Now I can't wait for it to be here!!!! Omg the wait is unbearable!


----------



## JVXOXO

AuntJulie said:


> I hope I wasn't mothering you..lol. I know you will do well!



Not at all, I really appreciate it when women are supportive and empower each other!  



boeyshona said:


> Good luck for your interview



 Thank you! And congrats on your Hamilton! Navy is such a beautiful color.



boeyshona said:


> Anyway guys I finally ordered the navy hamilton satchel from Nordstrom yesterday! Now I can't wait for it to be here!!!! Omg the wait is unbearable!


----------



## PugHeaven

boeyshona said:


> Anyway guys I finally ordered the navy hamilton satchel from Nordstrom yesterday! Now I can't wait for it to be here!!!! Omg the wait is unbearable!



Yay!!  It's always nice to have something to look forward to.  Post a modeling pic when you get her!


----------



## boeyshona

PugHeaven said:


> Yay!!  It's always nice to have something to look forward to.  Post a modeling pic when you get her!




Yay you sure bet I will! But nordstrom hasn't ship out my order yet though! I wonder how long will it take to reach me...


----------



## mihoshe

nana76 said:


> View attachment 2550646
> 
> My new cute Mini Hamilton. See how small it is in comparison to the car key. It does not fit an ordinary size wallet but just enough for a small purse, keys & a few small items.



Can u plz share where u got this at???!


----------



## vixan

Hey ladies,  been MIA, my dog passed away Wednesday  I've been trying to be ok. My fiance even offered me a mall trip. 

Loving the fuchsia ladies. 

Good luck on your interview Jvxoxo!


----------



## Louiebabeee

I'm in with my new EW saffiano Hamilton in Mandarin. 

Its not as light as it shows up in this picture. It is a saturated red orange, very bright and fun!


----------



## boeyshona

vixan said:


> Hey ladies,  been MIA, my dog passed away Wednesday  I've been trying to be ok. My fiance even offered me a mall trip.
> 
> Loving the fuchsia ladies.
> 
> Good luck on your interview Jvxoxo!




 sending you my condolences! I have a pet as well and I know how you feel! Cheer up and get a new bag!


----------



## boeyshona

Louiebabeee said:


> I'm in with my new EW saffiano Hamilton in Mandarin.
> 
> Its not as light as it shows up in this picture. It is a saturated red orange, very bright and fun!




It's gorgeous!!! I want my mini hamilton to be this colour too!


----------



## houstonm2198

Louiebabeee said:


> I'm in with my new EW saffiano Hamilton in Mandarin.
> 
> Its not as light as it shows up in this picture. It is a saturated red orange, very bright and fun!


She's pretty!


----------



## jazzyj1021

vixan said:


> Hey ladies,  been MIA, my dog passed away Wednesday  I've been trying to be ok. My fiance even offered me a mall trip.
> 
> Loving the fuchsia ladies.
> 
> Good luck on your interview Jvxoxo!



Many hugs to you!


----------



## runningllqq

vixan said:


> Hey ladies,  been MIA, my dog passed away Wednesday  I've been trying to be ok. My fiance even offered me a mall trip.
> 
> Loving the fuchsia ladies.
> 
> Good luck on your interview Jvxoxo!



Feel so sorry to hear that.. (T^T)


----------



## JVXOXO

vixan said:


> Hey ladies,  been MIA, my dog passed away Wednesday  I've been trying to be ok. My fiance even offered me a mall trip.
> 
> Loving the fuchsia ladies.
> 
> Good luck on your interview Jvxoxo!




Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear that, hun!  I know it's like losing a family a member. And thank you!


----------



## vixan

jazzyj1021 said:


> Many hugs to you!



Thanks Hun







boeyshona said:


> sending you my condolences! I have a pet as well and I know how you feel! Cheer up and get a new bag!



It was sudden, still in shock,  he was my baby


----------



## vixan

JVXOXO said:


> Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear that, hun!  I know it's like losing a family a member. And thank you!



Thanks!


----------



## janiesea3

vixan said:


> Hey ladies,  been MIA, my dog passed away Wednesday  I've been trying to be ok. My fiance even offered me a mall trip.
> 
> Loving the fuchsia ladies.
> 
> Good luck on your interview Jvxoxo!



OH NO!!! I'm soo, soo sorry for your loss! I love my doggies and know how hard this must be!


----------



## AuntJulie

vixan said:


> Hey ladies,  been MIA, my dog passed away Wednesday  I've been trying to be ok. My fiance even offered me a mall trip.
> 
> Loving the fuchsia ladies.
> 
> Good luck on your interview Jvxoxo!




I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## vixan

janiesea3 said:


> OH NO!!! I'm soo, soo sorry for your loss! I love my doggies and know how hard this must be!









AuntJulie said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss.




Thanks ladies!  it really means a lot


----------



## JVXOXO

Posted a few times, ahh!


----------



## JVXOXO

All ready for my interview! 






I try to keep it classy and simple for interviews, and I think my bag looks just fine. Wish me luck!


----------



## JVXOXO

---


----------



## keishapie1973

JVXOXO said:


> All ready for my interview!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try to keep it classy and simple for interviews, and I think my bag looks just fine. Wish me luck!



Yes, you look great!!! Good luck on your interview.....


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Loving my new Fuschia Hamilton. I wore it today I love this color.


 
Twins!  I think this is such a great color - so cheerful!  Congrats! 

(I thought I had already posted to this - sorry)


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

JVXOXO said:


> All ready for my interview!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try to keep it classy and simple for interviews, and I think my bag looks just fine. Wish me luck!


 
Very nice.  Good luck on your interview.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

vixan said:


> Hey ladies, been MIA, my dog passed away Wednesday  I've been trying to be ok. My fiance even offered me a mall trip.
> 
> Loving the fuchsia ladies.
> 
> Good luck on your interview Jvxoxo!


 

So sorry to hear about your dog.  My condolences.


----------



## AuntJulie

You look perfect!  Good luck!


----------



## JVXOXO

tauketula said:


> Yes, you look great!!! Good luck on your interview.....





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Very nice.  Good luck on your interview.





AuntJulie said:


> You look perfect!  Good luck!



Thank you all! It went wonderfully


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

After the day from hell at work today, I needed a little retail therapy. I stopped at Dillards and this lovely came home with me.  The SA even found one in the back for me that was still all wrapped up and in the plastic bag. Nice! 

View attachment 2555815


----------



## vixan

NutsAboutCoach said:


> So sorry to hear about your dog.  My condolences.



Thank you,  I appreciate it


----------



## vixan

NutsAboutCoach said:


> After the day from hell at work today, I needed a little retail therapy. I stopped at Dillards and this lovely came home with me.  The SA even found one in the back for me that was still all wrapped up and in the plastic bag. Nice!
> 
> View attachment 2555815



Nice!  I think I want this style for my honeymoon,  it's so vacation


----------



## PhotoFinish

Does anyone happen to have the Hamilton E/W Fuschia Spray satchel?  I'm trying to decide between the satchel and the tote, and would love your opinions!


----------



## JVXOXO

vixan said:


> Nice!  I think I want this style for my honeymoon,  it's so vacation



I agree! It's seems perfect for summertime and the sea...


----------



## fergielicious

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Twins!  I think this is such a great color - so cheerful!  Congrats!
> 
> (I thought I had already posted to this - sorry)



Triplets! I love mine too! The other day some random lady stalked me in a grocery store and then finally stopped me to ask what kind if purse it was! She said it was so beautiful and asked if she could take pictures of it to show her husband...lol and here i was about to go Mike Tyson on her cause i thought she was going to mug me!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

vixan said:


> Nice! I think I want this style for my honeymoon, it's so vacation


 


JVXOXO said:


> I agree! It's seems perfect for summertime and the sea...


 
Thanks, y'all!   The blue and white stripe just said summer time to me as well.  This will get a lot of use this summer for sure.


----------



## AuntJulie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> After the day from hell at work today, I needed a little retail therapy. I stopped at Dillards and this lovely came home with me.  The SA even found one in the back for me that was still all wrapped up and in the plastic bag. Nice!
> 
> View attachment 2555815



Just stunning!  Girl, you can't pick a bag I don't like!  Lol Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

AuntJulie said:


> Just stunning! Girl, you can't pick a bag I don't like! Lol Congrats!


 
LOL, thanks!  I spend a lot of time drooling over your bag collection too!  I have been greatly enabled by the pictures posted in this forum.  My MK bag collection has exploded!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

fergielicious said:


> Triplets! I love mine too! The other day some random lady stalked me in a grocery store and then finally stopped me to ask what kind if purse it was! She said it was so beautiful and asked if she could take pictures of it to show her husband...lol and here i was about to go Mike Tyson on her cause i thought she was going to mug me!


 
That is too funny!  I know I always notice what bags others are carrying, and I recognize a lot of them.  There times I wish I could get a pic of some of the bags to share with others, but I don't want to look all stalker-ish.  LOL.


----------



## toratora

How do you tell which Hamilton is from what season? 

Also, I've read in this forum that inside lining is not suppose to be in the middle.... could you please explain?


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Louiebabeee said:


> I'm in with my new EW saffiano Hamilton in Mandarin.
> 
> Its not as light as it shows up in this picture. It is a saturated red orange, very bright and fun!


 SO pretty


----------



## Louiebabeee

DP PURSE FAN said:


> SO pretty



Thank You!


----------



## candyxo

so i was putting on my new MK lock the other day and just noticed I accidentally reversed the stop straps.  The little silver plate doesn't show now, and the weird part is, I actually like the look of it.  

Does this look really odd to anyone?


----------



## AuntJulie

candyxo said:


> so i was putting on my new MK lock the other day and just noticed I accidentally reversed the stop straps.  The little silver plate doesn't show now, and the weird part is, I actually like the look of it.
> 
> Does this look really odd to anyone?




It may scratch up the leather though.


----------



## paula3boys

candyxo said:


> so i was putting on my new MK lock the other day and just noticed I accidentally reversed the stop straps.  The little silver plate doesn't show now, and the weird part is, I actually like the look of it.
> 
> Does this look really odd to anyone?




It's a good way to avoid scratches on the plate. I wear mine that way sometimes


----------



## designer.deals

Guess what ladies!! Macy's will be stocking it's Hamilton in sapphire!


----------



## mihoshe

Louiebabeee said:


> I'm in with my new EW saffiano Hamilton in Mandarin.
> 
> Its not as light as it shows up in this picture. It is a saturated red orange, very bright and fun!



Can u possibly show a modeling pic please?? I just got the mini size n thinking if I should get this size too! TIA! &#128522;


----------



## paula3boys

designer.deals said:


> Guess what ladies!! Macy's will be stocking it's Hamilton in sapphire!




I wish it wasn't tab closure


----------



## designer.deals

Thanks to my new MK shopping buddy&#128522; I just got black specchio n/s and coffee specchio n/s Hamilton each for $178!! With shipping and everything they were $183 &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

designer.deals said:


> Thanks to my new MK shopping buddy&#55357;&#56842; I just got black specchio n/s and coffee specchio n/s Hamilton each for $178!! With shipping and everything they were $183 &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;


 
Awesome! Can't wait to see reveal pics.


----------



## janiesea3

designer.deals said:


> Thanks to my new MK shopping buddy&#128522; I just got black specchio n/s and coffee specchio n/s Hamilton each for $178!! With shipping and everything they were $183 &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



How'd you make that happen?!? Congrats!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Happy dance!!!  Scored a MK EW Hamilton satchel black and white combo at the outlet for 50% off!  Yes the lock and key version for $139.50 + tax.


----------



## JVXOXO

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Happy dance!!!  Scored a MK EW Hamilton satchel black and white combo at the outlet for 50% off!  Yes the lock and key version for $139.50 + tax.



Please post a picture! That sounds beautiful.


----------



## tnsweetness

designer.deals said:


> Guess what ladies!! Macy's will be stocking it's Hamilton in sapphire!



When will this be happening?


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> how'd you make that happen?!? Congrats!


----------



## VajstaGurly

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2559158



Beautiful .... congrats ....


----------



## designer.deals

VajstaGurly said:


> Beautiful .... congrats ....




Thank you! I'm so happy lol


----------



## AuntJulie

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2559158




My goodness that coffee Hamilton is gorgeous!  I want!!!!


----------



## designer.deals

AuntJulie said:


> My goodness that coffee Hamilton is gorgeous!  I want!!!!




Isn't it! Can't wait to use them !!


----------



## PhotoFinish

I picked up the Coffee Specchio satchel today!!!  I went and looked at the tote I had been looking at and decided it was just way too big for me, so I went on an island-wide hunt for a satchel, and found one at the Marine Corps base where my husband works!  I got a great deal on it too, so it was so worth it!  I LOVE it, and this also makes my first Saffiano purchase so....  I'm hoping it softens up as I use it a bit too...  I'm still skeptical, but I just had to have it, it is so beautiful!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

My new Optic white and black EW Hamilton Satchel.  (super deal 50%off at the MK outlet)





Family picture




Hamilton is my favorite MK bag!!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

PhotoFinish said:


> I picked up the Coffee Specchio satchel today!!!  I went and looked at the tote I had been looking at and decided it was just way too big for me, so I went on an island-wide hunt for a satchel, and found one at the Marine Corps base where my husband works!  I got a great deal on it too, so it was so worth it!  I LOVE it, and this also makes my first Saffiano purchase so....  I'm hoping it softens up as I use it a bit too...  I'm still skeptical, but I just had to have it, it is so beautiful!


 
Enjoy your new bag!! 

I have 3 of the saffiano satchels I love them!!  The tote is too big for my frame too but I love them both.  I just know ew small size is best for me.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Louiebabeee said:


> Thank You!


 
Love that picture of your LV at starbucks.  I think I want to take my speedy out for some new pictures too.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

NutsAboutCoach said:


> After the day from hell at work today, I needed a little retail therapy. I stopped at Dillards and this lovely came home with me.  The SA even found one in the back for me that was still all wrapped up and in the plastic bag. Nice!
> 
> View attachment 2555815


 
Love this bag for summer! Enjoy!


----------



## acm1134

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My new Optic white and black EW Hamilton Satchel.  (super deal 50%off at the MK outlet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamilton is my favorite MK bag!!




Oh you found a beauty ! I never have any luck at my outlet &#128546;


----------



## PugHeaven

Can anyone tell me how a Hamilton should come packaged when it is shipped to you?  I received my luggage satchel yesterday from Lord & Taylor and it was unwrapped (no tissue, plastic bag, etc.) and in its dust bag and just in a box with some packing paper.  Fortunately, I was home when it came because the UPS guy left it on my front doorstep without placing it in a plastic bag.  It had already rained lightly and more was expected, so it could have been ruined.  Are these supposed to come with the tissue paper still on and in the MK plastic bag, or do some retailers remove all this before shipping?  Luckily, my bag is in perfect condition but I'd like to know for future purchases.  TIA!


----------



## AuntJulie

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My new Optic white and black EW Hamilton Satchel.  (super deal 50%off at the MK outlet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamilton is my favorite MK bag!!



Wow that is beautiful!  Even though you got it from the outlet, was it a retail version of the Hamilton?  It's so beautiful!


----------



## mihoshe

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My new Optic white and black EW Hamilton Satchel.  (super deal 50%off at the MK outlet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamilton is my favorite MK bag!!



Love ur collection! Can u please show a mod pic?? I'm looking to get the e/w in mandarin! &#128522; Thx!


----------



## AuntJulie

PugHeaven said:


> Can anyone tell me how a Hamilton should come packaged when it is shipped to you?  I received my luggage satchel yesterday from Lord & Taylor and it was unwrapped (no tissue, plastic bag, etc.) and in its dust bag and just in a box with some packing paper.  Fortunately, I was home when it came because the UPS guy left it on my front doorstep without placing it in a plastic bag.  It had already rained lightly and more was expected, so it could have been ruined.  Are these supposed to come with the tissue paper still on and in the MK plastic bag, or do some retailers remove all this before shipping?  Luckily, my bag is in perfect condition but I'd like to know for future purchases.  TIA!



It's the luck of the draw. If they send it from a store, generally it's been unwrapped and placed on the store floor. Then you have to hope the SA packaged it well.  I've had bags from Macy's and Lord and Taylor come from the store stuffed in boxes too small for the bag. 

It will come wrapped up in MK paper if it comes from a warehouse. Even when you get a wrapped one, examine it carefully because there is often damage to the bag. The hardware on my Hamilton put dents in the leather and it was wrapped up in MK paper. Also, sometimes the letters are really crooked too.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

AuntJulie said:


> Wow that is beautiful!  Even though you got it from the outlet, was it a retail version of the Hamilton?  It's so beautiful!


 
This is the retail version purse.  They get deletes from time to time and they are usally 50% off.   Thank you    I am really happy I found it.  The sales girls had just unpacked it and placed it on the floor and they knew it was coming home with me when they saw me walking in.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

mihoshe said:


> Love ur collection! Can u please show a mod pic?? I'm looking to get the e/w in mandarin! &#55357;&#56842; Thx!


I have a couple modeling pics posted in the modeling thread on the top of the MK page.  I am 5'ft so I really need the smaller size bag.


----------



## AuntJulie

DP PURSE FAN said:


> This is the retail version purse.  They get deletes from time to time and they are usally 50% off.   Thank you    I am really happy I found it.  The sales girls had just unpacked it and placed it on the floor and they knew it was coming home with me when they saw me walking in.



Wow!  That's fantastic!  It is stunning!  I've never seen my outlet carry retail versions. They had the jet set domed satchel but for some reason, I thought it was an outlet version. Maybe I should have looked closer. I do believe their wallets are retail versions too. 

I really liked the Lily too, but it didn't have feet.


----------



## mihoshe

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I have a couple modeling pics posted in the modeling thread on the top of the MK page.  I am 5'ft so I really need the smaller size bag.



Thx! &#128515;


----------



## AuntJulie

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2559158



So you made it happen with an "I Dream of Jeannie" blink and poof!  They landed on your bed?  Lol


----------



## designer.deals

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My new Optic white and black EW Hamilton Satchel.  (super deal 50%off at the MK outlet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamilton is my favorite MK bag!!




Ur outlet always gets fp items


----------



## cindy_975

AuntJulie said:


> It's the luck of the draw. If they send it from a store, generally it's been unwrapped and placed on the store floor. Then you have to hope the SA packaged it well.  I've had bags from Macy's and Lord and Taylor come from the store stuffed in boxes too small for the bag.
> 
> It will come wrapped up in MK paper if it comes from a warehouse. Even when you get a wrapped one, examine it carefully because there is often damage to the bag. The hardware on my Hamilton put dents in the leather and it was wrapped up in MK paper. Also, sometimes the letters are really crooked too.


I've had ones come from stores still wrapped in plastic and the hardware still in tissue.
Guess they never made it to the floor.  But it is a crapshoot..literally.
I've also had bags from stores come in mailing bags with varying amount of bubble wrap and such (Macy's). I think it depends on the SA, which you have no way of knowing when you order.  I do wish they would have standards for the packing when things are shipped from a store.


----------



## PugHeaven

AuntJulie said:


> It's the luck of the draw. If they send it from a store, generally it's been unwrapped and placed on the store floor. Then you have to hope the SA packaged it well.  I've had bags from Macy's and Lord and Taylor come from the store stuffed in boxes too small for the bag.
> 
> It will come wrapped up in MK paper if it comes from a warehouse. Even when you get a wrapped one, examine it carefully because there is often damage to the bag. The hardware on my Hamilton put dents in the leather and it was wrapped up in MK paper. Also, sometimes the letters are really crooked too.





cindy_975 said:


> I've had ones come from stores still wrapped in plastic and the hardware still in tissue.
> Guess they never made it to the floor.  But it is a crapshoot..literally.
> I've also had bags from stores come in mailing bags with varying amount of bubble wrap and such (Macy's). I think it depends on the SA, which you have no way of knowing when you order.  I do wish they would have standards for the packing when things are shipped from a store.



Thank you both.  I guess I was really lucky with L&T, especially having taken the chance after asking for input about their shipping, which was very mixed.  Even when I purchased my black Hamilton satchel at my MK boutique, I opted for the floor model which, after very careful inspection, looked much better than the last wrapped one they had in stock.  I just don't understand how UPS gets away with some of their delivery practices when they obviously deliver some very expensive items.  Guess it's a crap shoot from both retail and delivery ends!!


----------



## VajstaGurly

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My new Optic white and black EW Hamilton Satchel.  (super deal 50%off at the MK outlet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamilton is my favorite MK bag!!



Their all beautiful ... Congrats ...


----------



## AuntJulie

PugHeaven said:


> Thank you both.  I guess I was really lucky with L&T, especially having taken the chance after asking for input about their shipping, which was very mixed.  Even when I purchased my black Hamilton satchel at my MK boutique, I opted for the floor model which, after very careful inspection, looked much better than the last wrapped one they had in stock.  I just don't understand how UPS gets away with some of their delivery practices when they obviously deliver some very expensive items.  Guess it's a crap shoot from both retail and delivery ends!!




Most of the time it isn't UPS' fault, well on my experience anyway. 

The retailer SA's are packaging these bags poorly in boxes with no protection and boxes that are too small for the bag.


----------



## ShaNayNay

AuntJulie said:


> Most of the time it isn't UPS' fault, well on my experience anyway.
> 
> The retailer SA's are packaging these bags poorly in boxes with no protection and boxes that are too small for the bag.


 


PugHeaven said:


> Can anyone tell me how a Hamilton should come packaged when it is shipped to you?  I received my luggage satchel yesterday from Lord & Taylor and it was unwrapped (no tissue, plastic bag, etc.) and in its dust bag and just in a box with some packing paper.  Fortunately, I was home when it came because the UPS guy left it on my front doorstep without placing it in a plastic bag.  It had already rained lightly and more was expected, so it could have been ruined.  Are these supposed to come with the tissue paper still on and in the MK plastic bag, or do some retailers remove all this before shipping?  Luckily, my bag is in perfect condition but I'd like to know for future purchases.  TIA!


 
My experience too! UPS HAS to stack packages and yes they do get bounced around in the warehouse a bit going through conveyer belts and ramps and whatever else but with proper packageing (from the SA's) none of that should be a problem. 
I once got a $350 handbag that a store's SA SQEEZED into a box with no protection...it's no wonder that what I received looked alot different than what it looked like before the SA packaged it. The hardware was hitting the box the whole time and by the time I got it, the hardware was a mess. 
But my UPS guy always puts my stuff in plastic bags if its cloudy out so I guess I'm lucky there.
Another option is signing up to UPS (its free) and then when a package is supposed to show up on a day that isn't good for you, you can chose to pick it up at the nearest UPS warehouse/center for free.


----------



## PugHeaven

ShaNayNay said:


> My experience too! UPS HAS to stack packages and yes they do get bounced around in the warehouse a bit going through conveyer belts and ramps and whatever else but with proper packageing (from the SA's) none of that should be a problem.
> I once got a $350 handbag that a store's SA SQEEZED into a box with no protection...it's no wonder that what I received looked alot different than what it looked like before the SA packaged it. The hardware was hitting the box the whole time and by the time I got it, the hardware was a mess.
> But my UPS guy always puts my stuff in plastic bags if its cloudy out so I guess I'm lucky there.
> Another option is signing up to UPS (its free) and then when a package is supposed to show up on a day that isn't good for you, you can chose to pick it up at the nearest UPS warehouse/center for free.



Thanks, signing up with UPS is a great tip!  I do believe proper packaging is the responsibility of the retailer, but I just don't understand leaving a box on a wet doorstep without putting it in a plastic bag.  Even if the contents are packed well, they'd still be damaged if the bottom of the wet box fell apart when picked up.  Also, most of the drivers leave packages at my side door, which is no further a walk than my front step but it's not visible from the street.  But it's been our luck that most of our more valuable items have been left at the front door, where we have had things stolen.  This is when I miss a brick and mortar store!


----------



## Louiebabeee

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Love that picture of your LV at starbucks.  I think I want to take my speedy out for some new pictures too.



Thanks! That picture was taken not long after I bought it when I started college, about 6 years ago


----------



## Louiebabeee

mihoshe said:


> Can u possibly show a modeling pic please?? I just got the mini size n thinking if I should get this size too! TIA! &#128522;



Yes, I will take one tomorrow! I have not been home the past few days but I will get one up soon


----------



## designer.deals

AuntJulie said:


> So you made it happen with an "I Dream of Jeannie" blink and poof!  They landed on your bed?  Lol




Hahaha basically yes lol


----------



## rinpinko

here's my Hamilton satchel in ew  been using her for almost a year and the saffiano leather already softened. But still loving it


----------



## boeyshona

OMG guys!! I just received my navy hamilton medium satchel in the mail today!!!! Wasn't expecting a delivery since it was a Sunday! 

Yay! I got it on sale from Nordstrom and it did came from the manufacturer as it was so nicely packaged! I had a fab time tearing all the packaging like a little girl! 

Pics soon!! Couldn't upload any though the iPhone app! :/


----------



## runningllqq

boeyshona said:


> OMG guys!! I just received my navy hamilton medium satchel in the mail today!!!! Wasn't expecting a delivery since it was a Sunday!



Congrats!! You'll love it.. ^_^


----------



## boeyshona

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My new Optic white and black EW Hamilton Satchel.  (super deal 50%off at the MK outlet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamilton is my favorite MK bag!!




OMG gorgeous!! I didn't know it came with this colour combination for the white!!  love the fuchsia you have too!!!


----------



## ShaNayNay

PugHeaven said:


> Thanks, signing up with UPS is a great tip!  I do believe proper packaging is the responsibility of the retailer, but I just don't understand leaving a box on a wet doorstep without putting it in a plastic bag.  Even if the contents are packed well, they'd still be damaged if the bottom of the wet box fell apart when picked up.  Also, most of the drivers leave packages at my side door, which is no further a walk than my front step but it's not visible from the street.  But it's been our luck that most of our more valuable items have been left at the front door, where we have had things stolen.  This is when I miss a brick and mortar store!


 
yea, no plastic was pretty careless of the driver! I would've been upset too!! As for *where* the packages get left...that too is something you can contact UPS about....you can tell them exactly where you want them to leave your packages. They put it in their system and every driver sees (well, should see) your notes.


----------



## AuntJulie

boeyshona said:


> OMG guys!! I just received my navy hamilton medium satchel in the mail today!!!! Wasn't expecting a delivery since it was a Sunday!
> 
> Yay! I got it on sale from Nordstrom and it did came from the manufacturer as it was so nicely packaged! I had a fab time tearing all the packaging like a little girl!
> 
> Pics soon!! Couldn't upload any though the iPhone app! :/



Yay!  It's like Christmas!


----------



## PugHeaven

boeyshona said:


> OMG guys!! I just received my navy hamilton medium satchel in the mail today!!!! Wasn't expecting a delivery since it was a Sunday!
> 
> Yay! I got it on sale from Nordstrom and it did came from the manufacturer as it was so nicely packaged! I had a fab time tearing all the packaging like a little girl!
> 
> Pics soon!! Couldn't upload any though the iPhone app! :/



Enjoy!  Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## boeyshona

Back with pics! I'm so glad I picked navy instead of plain old boring black (thanks to another tpfer for her opinion too) 

Initially I can't choose as I thought navy will look too 'blue' as opposed to a deep dark blue. I saw too many videos and pics and their navy satchel turns out too bright for me!

Anyway, enough with me blabbering!




Nordstrom packaged it super nicely in a huge box!








Sorry I was in my home wear and there's too much new clothes on the floor as well haahha

Now I want another hamilton satchel in mandarin!!!  LOL


----------



## AuntJulie

boeyshona said:


> Back with pics! I'm so glad I picked navy instead of plain old boring black (thanks to another tpfer for her opinion too)
> 
> Initially I can't choose as I thought navy will look too 'blue' as opposed to a deep dark blue. I saw too many videos and pics and their navy satchel turns out too bright for me!
> 
> Anyway, enough with me blabbering!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nordstrom packaged it super nicely in a huge box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I was in my home wear and there's too much new clothes on the floor as well haahha
> 
> Now I want another hamilton satchel in mandarin!!!  LOL



Congrats!  Welcome to the club!  It looks fabulous on you!  You've been bitten by the bug!  Many more MK handbags are in your future!


----------



## boeyshona

AuntJulie said:


> Congrats!  Welcome to the club!  It looks fabulous on you!  You've been bitten by the bug!  Many more MK handbags are in your future!




Yes thank you! This is my first MK bag and I've already purchased another MK Fulton Quilted tote on eBay :X

I'm more of a Rebecca Minkoff fan but I'm glad I'm venturing out to other brands as well! Whee!


----------



## ShaNayNay

boeyshona said:


> Back with pics! I'm so glad I picked navy instead of plain old boring black (thanks to another tpfer for her opinion too)
> 
> Initially I can't choose as I thought navy will look too 'blue' as opposed to a deep dark blue. I saw too many videos and pics and their navy satchel turns out too bright for me!
> 
> Anyway, enough with me blabbering!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nordstrom packaged it super nicely in a huge box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I was in my home wear and there's too much new clothes on the floor as well haahha
> 
> Now I want another hamilton satchel in mandarin!!!  LOL


 

She's beautiful!!!! Congrats!  I just love that deep nazy and gold.....HAHA you've caught the Hamilton bug....it won't stop with just this one!!


----------



## designer.deals

Can I find it logically okay too keep both black Hamiltons since they aren't the same or would anyone feel guilty lol


----------



## jazzyj1021

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2561260
> 
> 
> Can I find it logically okay too keep both black Hamiltons since they aren't the same or would anyone feel guilty lol




I see them as different. Hehehe. 

A little off topic but you ladies truly inspire me to work hard through school and get a good job so I can enjoy/afford to buy all these beautiful bags. Sometimes I just want to quit but then I remember, "Wait, I like nice things."


----------



## designer.deals

jazzyj1021 said:


> I see them as different. Hehehe.
> 
> A little off topic but you ladies truly inspire me to work hard through school and get a good job so I can enjoy/afford to buy all these beautiful bags. Sometimes I just want to quit but then I remember, "Wait, I like nice things."




I'm still in school and working but Idk how I do it.


----------



## PugHeaven

boeyshona said:


> Back with pics! I'm so glad I picked navy instead of plain old boring black (thanks to another tpfer for her opinion too)
> 
> Initially I can't choose as I thought navy will look too 'blue' as opposed to a deep dark blue. I saw too many videos and pics and their navy satchel turns out too bright for me!
> 
> Anyway, enough with me blabbering!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nordstrom packaged it super nicely in a huge box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I was in my home wear and there's too much new clothes on the floor as well haahha
> 
> Now I want another hamilton satchel in mandarin!!!  LOL



She's a beauty!  I think she has a twin heading my way some time soon!  Congrats!


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2561260
> 
> 
> Can I find it logically okay too keep both black Hamiltons since they aren't the same or would anyone feel guilty lol




This is how I feel about my luggage selma and then the luggage selma with grommets I just bought lol


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> This is how I feel about my luggage selma and then the luggage selma with grommets I just bought lol




I feel your pain now!! Idk what to do lol if I keep both it's as if I paid retail but for 2 &#128522;


----------



## boeyshona

jazzyj1021 said:


> I see them as different. Hehehe.
> 
> A little off topic but you ladies truly inspire me to work hard through school and get a good job so I can enjoy/afford to buy all these beautiful bags. Sometimes I just want to quit but then I remember, "Wait, I like nice things."




Yeah nice bags are worth the motivation! I'm also a student but I work part time to afford these bags hehe! You can do it!


----------



## boeyshona

ShaNayNay said:


> She's beautiful!!!! Congrats!  I just love that deep nazy and gold.....HAHA you've caught the Hamilton bug....it won't stop with just this one!!




Keke thank you! I love gold hardware for bags and I'm really glad I picked navy! 

Yeah now I'm thinking whether to get the mandarin hamilton medium or get a mini one in the near future! I just love how MK does the mandarin colour!


----------



## keishapie1973

rinpinko said:


> View attachment 2560713
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's my Hamilton satchel in ew  been using her for almost a year and the saffiano leather already softened. But still loving it



I've been carrying this one for the last few days. It's just so pretty and sophisticated.....


----------



## janiesea3

My local TJMaxx had a Vanilla N/S Hamilton today for $199. (pebbled leather)... a lady was walking around with it and I was trying NOT to stalk too closely b/c she had about 4 bags in her hands so I could tell she was making decisions.  She hung the Hamilton back up and within seconds, I had it at the cash register.

I'm not sure if I'll keep it, but it sure is pretty! It still had all MK tissue paper in it & the dust bag.


----------



## cindy_975

janiesea3 said:


> My local TJMaxx had a Vanilla N/S Hamilton today for $199. (pebbled leather)... a lady was walking around with it and I was trying NOT to stalk too closely b/c she had about 4 bags in her hands so I could tell she was making decisions.  She hung the Hamilton back up and within seconds, I had it at the cash register.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'll keep it, but it sure is pretty! It still had all MK tissue paper in it & the dust bag.


lucky you!  I only find a TJ maxx bag with the dust bag about 20% of the time!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

janiesea3 said:


> My local TJMaxx had a Vanilla N/S Hamilton today for $199. (pebbled leather)... a lady was walking around with it and I was trying NOT to stalk too closely b/c she had about 4 bags in her hands so I could tell she was making decisions.  She hung the Hamilton back up and within seconds, I had it at the cash register.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'll keep it, but it sure is pretty! It still had all MK tissue paper in it & the dust bag.


 
Congrats!  I think the Vanilla is so pretty, but I'm not good with light colored bags.  Any chance of some reveal pics?


----------



## janiesea3

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Congrats!  I think the Vanilla is so pretty, but I'm not good with light colored bags.  Any chance of some reveal pics?



I'll take pics & post tomorrow... We have terrible lighting.


----------



## PhotoFinish

janiesea3 said:


> My local TJMaxx had a Vanilla N/S Hamilton today for $199. (pebbled leather)... a lady was walking around with it and I was trying NOT to stalk too closely b/c she had about 4 bags in her hands so I could tell she was making decisions.  She hung the Hamilton back up and within seconds, I had it at the cash register.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'll keep it, but it sure is pretty! It still had all MK tissue paper in it & the dust bag.



Too funny!  That sounds like something I would do!


----------



## JVXOXO

janiesea3 said:


> My local TJMaxx had a Vanilla N/S Hamilton today for $199. (pebbled leather)... a lady was walking around with it and I was trying NOT to stalk too closely b/c she had about 4 bags in her hands so I could tell she was making decisions.  She hung the Hamilton back up and within seconds, I had it at the cash register.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'll keep it, but it sure is pretty! It still had all MK tissue paper in it & the dust bag.



It sounds beautiful! I'm a huge fan of the pebbled leather so I would have kept my eye on her and snatched it up too 
I went to my local TJ Maxx on Thursday and there were two N/S Specchio Hamiltons (silver hardware). The one that I looked at had the dustbag inside. I believe they were $239.99. All the other Hamiltons were the MFF version.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

janiesea3 said:


> I'll take pics & post tomorrow... We have terrible lighting.


----------



## janiesea3

Here's my Vanilla Hamilton from TJMaxx...


----------



## fergielicious

janiesea3 said:


> View attachment 2562734
> View attachment 2562735
> View attachment 2562736
> View attachment 2562737
> 
> 
> Here's my Vanilla Hamilton from TJMaxx...




Ooh good find! Congrats!


----------



## fergielicious

Saw the new Sapphire Hamiltons today in Dillards. They are so gorgeous! They also had hamiltons in pearl grey. I don't have a pearl grey bag yet. Maybe it will be my first....what do u guys think?


----------



## ShaNayNay

janiesea3 said:


> View attachment 2562734
> View attachment 2562735
> View attachment 2562736
> View attachment 2562737
> 
> 
> Here's my Vanilla Hamilton from TJMaxx...


 

Ohhhh I have a soft spot for the Vanilla....It's beautiful and well worth the stalking LOL


----------



## Patlynn42

VajstaGurly said:


> Their all beautiful ... Congrats ...



I love all three, but that black and white one really caught my eye!


----------



## Patlynn42

rinpinko said:


> View attachment 2560713
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's my Hamilton satchel in ew  been using her for almost a year and the saffiano leather already softened. But still loving it



I actually like the saffiano leather better after it softens!  Nice bag!


----------



## janiesea3

ShaNayNay said:


> Ohhhh I have a soft spot for the Vanilla....It's beautiful and well worth the stalking LOL



Thank you!


----------



## candyxo

I just ordered a violet ns hamilton from macys...does someone have a real life example of this.  I have a grape Rebecca minkoff...and i'm hoping its not the same shade....


----------



## designer.deals

candyxo said:


> I just ordered a violet ns hamilton from macys...does someone have a real life example of this.  I have a grape Rebecca minkoff...and i'm hoping its not the same shade....




Look at the violet grommet selma and I believe it's the same color . I'm going to head over and get it too


----------



## candyxo

designer.deals said:


> Look at the violet grommet selma and I believe it's the same color . I'm going to head over and get it too


 
so its more of a bright purple?...


----------



## designer.deals

candyxo said:


> so its more of a bright purple?...




It's not too bright. It's like the pomegrante color that came out last year


----------



## Cahlee

Hi everyone. I'd like some help on choosing a color for a new hamilton. The Hamilton style has just totally consumed me, it's impossible not to fall in love with any of them. Anyway, I'm trying to decide between the Sapphire North South Hamilton with gold hardware, or the Navy North/South Hamilton with gold hardware. I love them each for two different reasons. Navy is just so classy and the sapphire offers a pop of color which would be a good different for my wardrobe. Help! They're both so gorgeous, and I would get both, but I'm going to buy two other Hamiltons alongside whichever I choose. I'm not looking for an everyday purse because I plan on rotating my purses often, so which would just be, more perfect? What do you ladies think. Thank you for your time!


----------



## VajstaGurly

Cahlee said:


> Hi everyone. I'd like some help on choosing a color for a new hamilton. The Hamilton style has just totally consumed me, it's impossible not to fall in love with any of them. Anyway, I'm trying to decide between the Sapphire North South Hamilton with gold hardware, or the Navy North/South Hamilton with gold hardware. I love them each for two different reasons. Navy is just so classy and the sapphire offers a pop of color which would be a good different for my wardrobe. Help! They're both so gorgeous, and I would get both, but I'm going to buy two other Hamiltons alongside whichever I choose. I'm not looking for an everyday purse because I plan on rotating my purses often, so which would just be, more perfect? What do you ladies think. Thank you for your time!



I really the sapphire Hamilton and yes the color does pop out and with the gold hardware it adds a little heat to it it's perfect I would go with the sapphire since the color is very popular right now ... good luck ...


----------



## AirJewels

I'd probably go with the sapphire.  The navy will always be available if you want to get it later but the sapphire might just be a seasonal color.


----------



## Louiebabeee

mihoshe said:


> Can u possibly show a modeling pic please?? I just got the mini size n thinking if I should get this size too! TIA! &#55357;&#56842;



Sorry for the long wait!  * For ref. I am 5'5'' and 160 pounds. 

This color also looks great with any color blue, besides the obvious neutral colors.  Love it!


----------



## mihoshe

Louiebabeee said:


> Sorry for the long wait!  * For ref. I am 5'5'' and 160 pounds.



Thanks! It looks great on u! &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Louiebabeee said:


> Sorry for the long wait!  * For ref. I am 5'5'' and 160 pounds.
> 
> This color also looks great with any color blue, besides the obvious neutral colors.  Love it!


 
*groan* Such a pretty color! This makes me want a Hamilton in Mandarin, lol.


----------



## fergielicious

Cahlee said:


> Hi everyone. I'd like some help on choosing a color for a new hamilton. The Hamilton style has just totally consumed me, it's impossible not to fall in love with any of them. Anyway, I'm trying to decide between the Sapphire North South Hamilton with gold hardware, or the Navy North/South Hamilton with gold hardware. I love them each for two different reasons. Navy is just so classy and the sapphire offers a pop of color which would be a good different for my wardrobe. Help! They're both so gorgeous, and I would get both, but I'm going to buy two other Hamiltons alongside whichever I choose. I'm not looking for an everyday purse because I plan on rotating my purses often, so which would just be, more perfect? What do you ladies think. Thank you for your time!




Sapphire! I have a dressy sutton in sapphire and i was pleasantly surprised that it goes with almost everything. Its the perfect statement color to spice up your wardrobe. I actually saw the sapphire hamilton in person and it is absolutely gorgeous! Will definitely sell out!


----------



## keishapie1973

Louiebabeee said:


> Sorry for the long wait!  * For ref. I am 5'5'' and 160 pounds.
> 
> This color also looks great with any color blue, besides the obvious neutral colors.  Love it!



Wow!!!! Mandarin is so pretty on the Hamilton.....


----------



## Louiebabeee

mihoshe said:


> Thanks! It looks great on u! &#128513;&#128513;



You're welcome..and Thank You! 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> *groan* Such a pretty color! This makes me want a Hamilton in Mandarin, lol.



Yes, it is!


----------



## Cahlee

Thank you to everyone! I am now totally sold on the sapphire and it will be added to my collection. I'm so excited! Navy really is one of those colors I can buy later in the year, sapphire is now.


----------



## boeyshona

Louiebabeee said:


> Sorry for the long wait!  * For ref. I am 5'5'' and 160 pounds.
> 
> This color also looks great with any color blue, besides the obvious neutral colors.  Love it!




Gorgeous!!! That is definitely on my wish list for my next hamilton bag XD MK does orangey-reds very well!  too bad I have to get mine from eBay for the mandarin colour though! Nordstrom isn't selling it in Mandarin!


----------



## designer.deals

boeyshona said:


> Gorgeous!!! That is definitely on my wish list for my next hamilton bag XD MK does orangey-reds very well!  too bad I have to get mine from eBay for the mandarin colour though! Nordstrom isn't selling it in Mandarin!




They do but
Some
Stores only
Carry it


----------



## runningllqq

I've posted the picture in the mini Hamilton thread.. Guess I'd also post it here..
Mandarin is such a great color... Now the mandarin e/w Hamilton is on my list too.. (#^_^#)


----------



## boeyshona

designer.deals said:


> They do but
> Some
> Stores only
> Carry it




Do you know which site has mandarin hamilton and does international shipping?


----------



## boeyshona

runningllqq said:


> I've posted the picture in the mini Hamilton thread.. Guess I'd also post it here..
> Mandarin is such a great color... Now the mandarin e/w Hamilton is on my list too.. (#^_^#)




Aww it's so cute!!! Love it


----------



## designer.deals

boeyshona said:


> Do you know which site has mandarin hamilton and does international shipping?




I saw it at Bloomingdales and Macy's . Not sure of they do international shipping


----------



## fieldsinspring

N/S Hamilton in Fuschia


----------



## VajstaGurly

fieldsinspring said:


> N/S Hamilton in Fuschia
> View attachment 2565289



Gorgeous


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

runningllqq said:


> I've posted the picture in the mini Hamilton thread.. Guess I'd also post it here..
> Mandarin is such a great color... Now the mandarin e/w Hamilton is on my list too.. (#^_^#)


 Cute!  Love the whole outfit.



fieldsinspring said:


> N/S Hamilton in Fuschia
> View attachment 2565289


 Color twins!  I have the EW Hamilton in Fuschia and I just love the saturation of color.


----------



## Loved by Kors

fieldsinspring said:


> N/S Hamilton in Fuschia
> View attachment 2565289


 i love this color. does anybody know if the new hamilton in raspberry shown on the neiman marcus website is the same color as the fuschia because they kind of look alike but have different names.???


----------



## tnsweetness

Loved by Kors said:


> i love this color. does anybody know if the new hamilton in raspberry shown on the neiman marcus website is the same color as the fuschia because they kind of look alike but have different names.???



Interesting...it sure does look close. Hmmm.


----------



## runningllqq

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Cute!  Love the whole outfit.



Thanks!! ^_^


----------



## runningllqq

boeyshona said:


> Aww it's so cute!!! Love it



Thanks a bunch !! #^_^#


----------



## Louiebabeee

runningllqq said:


> I've posted the picture in the mini Hamilton thread.. Guess I'd also post it here..
> Mandarin is such a great color... Now the mandarin e/w Hamilton is on my list too.. (#^_^#)




The mini is SO cute! I have the e/w in mandarin and I think I also need the mini now


----------



## paula3boys

My new Hamilton just arrived at same time as my new Kate Spade wallet. Bad pic, but color of wallet looks like Tiffany blue!

I have a black pebbled with silver hw NS Hamilton and now this black pebbled with gold hw (couldn't find silver). I wish there was an on between size! I think this may get more use, but we will see


----------



## AuntJulie

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2566478
> 
> My new Hamilton just arrived at same time as my new Kate Spade wallet. Bad pic, but color of wallet looks like Tiffany blue!
> 
> I have a black pebbled with silver hw NS Hamilton and now this black pebbled with gold hw (couldn't find silver). I wish there was an on between size! I think this may get more use, but we will see



I agree!  I really wish there was an in between size!  Love that wallet too!


----------



## loveatfirstshop

AuntJulie said:


> I agree!  I really wish there was an in between size!  Love that wallet too!


When the hamiltons first came out there was an in between size. That's what I have.


----------



## AuntJulie

loveatfirstshop said:


> When the hamiltons first came out there was an in between size. That's what I have.



You know I've seen some Hamiltons on some European websites and they looked like an in between sized!  I thought my eyes were playing tricks on me. Lol


----------



## fergielicious

My new Pearl Grey EW Hamilton! Happy Birthday to me!


----------



## icerain303

fergielicious said:


> My new Pearl Grey EW Hamilton! Happy Birthday to me!



Happy birthday and gorgeous present!!!


----------



## Cahlee

I need help and it's on a hamilton so I hope you'll hear me out. I bought the mono stripe hamilton from macys, I was noticing it has a few defects as far as stitching and peeling. Should I exchange for just a new bag, or get another hamilton e/w in saffiano leather? Do you think this bag will be easy to wear? Thank you for your time


----------



## VajstaGurly

fergielicious said:


> My new Pearl Grey EW Hamilton! Happy Birthday to me!



Pretty congrats ...


----------



## Chrissie82

Cahlee said:


> I need help and it's on a hamilton so I hope you'll hear me out. I bought the mono stripe hamilton from macys, I was noticing it has a few defects as far as stitching and peeling. Should I exchange for just a new bag, or get another hamilton e/w in saffiano leather? Do you think this bag will be easy to wear? Thank you for your time



If you are not happy with the stitching, return!

I like this bag. But i like saffiano leather more. If you already have a saffiano then keep this one! Or if you will buy one in the future keep this one.


----------



## Cahlee

Chrissie82 said:


> If you are not happy with the stitching, return!
> 
> I like this bag. But i like saffiano leather more. If you already have a saffiano then keep this one! Or if you will buy one in the future keep this one.


Thank you for your advice!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

fergielicious said:


> My new Pearl Grey EW Hamilton! Happy Birthday to me!



Beautiful!  I saw this at my Dillards today and it's very pretty IRL. 

Congrats and Happy Birthday!


----------



## fergielicious

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful!  I saw this at my Dillards today and it's very pretty IRL.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats and Happy Birthday!




Thank you! Not happy bout turning a year older but hiding in my closet admiring my new MK handbags make me happy!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

fergielicious said:


> My new Pearl Grey EW Hamilton! Happy Birthday to me!


i love this bag in pearl gray enjoy!


----------



## fergielicious

Just ordered a Violet ew hamilton back in stock and on clearance at Macy.com! Can't wait for her to arrive!


----------



## fergielicious

fergielicious said:


> Just ordered a Violet ew hamilton back in stock and on clearance at Macy.com! Can't wait for her to arrive!




Oh oh....hubby just told me i have a spending problem! Think i'm cut off for a while. &#128546; 
Oh wells....can't wait to see the summer bags!


----------



## acm1134

fergielicious said:


> Just ordered a Violet ew hamilton back in stock and on clearance at Macy.com! Can't wait for her to arrive!


Do you know if there are any discount codes that may apply  ?


----------



## fergielicious

acm1134 said:


> Do you know if there are any discount codes that may apply  ?



No i had a bunch of coupons but they only work in the store.


----------



## AuntJulie

fergielicious said:


> Oh oh....hubby just told me i have a spending problem! Think i'm cut off for a while. &#128546;
> Oh wells....can't wait to see the summer bags!



I can't wait to see what outfit you pair it up with!

My hubby said normal women only have one or two handbags!  Bwhahahahahaha!


----------



## boeyshona

AuntJulie said:


> I can't wait to see what outfit you pair it up with!
> 
> 
> 
> My hubby said normal women only have one or two handbags!  Bwhahahahahaha!




LOL. Apparently none of us here are 'normal'! Hahaha


----------



## Hollywood Hills

I bought my 1st Hamilton today. &#128512;


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

fergielicious said:


> Just ordered a Violet ew hamilton back in stock and on clearance at Macy.com! Can't wait for her to arrive!



I have a Violet EW Hamilton coming too!  I can't wait to see the color IRL.


----------



## fergielicious

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I have a Violet EW Hamilton coming too!  I can't wait to see the color IRL.



I've ordered this bag from macys before but it came damaged and was not able to reorder it cuz it was sold out. The violet color irl is alot brighter than in pictures.  Love it!


----------



## Shanelle87

fieldsinspring said:


> N/S Hamilton in Fuschia
> View attachment 2565289


I'm in love with this bag!!! It's so beautiful!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

fergielicious said:


> I've ordered this bag from macys before but it came damaged and was not able to reorder it cuz it was sold out. The violet color irl is alot brighter than in pictures.  Love it!


 
Hopefully this one will come to you with no problems!  I can't wait to see mine when she gets here.  I love the bright colors for spring and summer, especially.


----------



## JVXOXO

I'm considering making an offer on this bag 







The embossed python is just calling my name and I love the color on this one compared to what I've seen in stores lately. I just feel guilty because I don't really _need_ another bag, but since when has that ever stopped any of us? It is my birthday... 
What do you guys think?


----------



## tnsweetness

Here is my newest Hamilton in Mandarin and updated fam pic...


----------



## JVXOXO

tnsweetness said:


> Here is my newest Hamilton in Mandarin and updated fam pic...
> 
> View attachment 2571988
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571989



I'm drooling over here! I still can't quite bring myself to buy a bright bag yet even though I love everyone else's. I used to rock pink and purple bags with no fear but I've gotten dull over the years... Great addition to your collection!


----------



## tnsweetness

JVXOXO said:


> I'm drooling over here! I still can't quite bring myself to buy a bright bag yet even though I love everyone else's. I used to rock pink and purple bags with no fear but I've gotten dull over the years... Great addition to your collection!



Thank you!  I LOVE bright colors!


----------



## Cahlee

Hamilton in Luggage N/S soft leather or saffiano leather? If it helps I plan on getting 4 other saffiano leather Hamiltons. I don't mind buying all saffiano, so it's not a big factor. What do you girls think? Would your preference be the soft or saffiano in the color luggage 


Thanks for your help!


----------



## JVXOXO

Cahlee said:


> Hamilton in Luggage N/S soft leather or saffiano leather? If it helps I plan on getting 4 other saffiano leather Hamiltons. I don't mind buying all saffiano, so it's not a big factor. What do you girls think? Would your preference be the soft or saffiano in the color luggage
> View attachment 2572036
> 
> Thanks for your help!



I'm a fan of pebbled leather but I think the N/S looks better with the structure that saffiano leather provides.


----------



## VajstaGurly

tnsweetness said:


> Here is my newest Hamilton in Mandarin and updated fam pic...
> 
> View attachment 2571988
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571989



Beautiful ...


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

tnsweetness said:


> Here is my newest Hamilton in Mandarin and updated fam pic...
> 
> View attachment 2571988
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571989


 
Beautiful!  Love all the colors.  Now Mandarin has gone on my wish list....


----------



## tnsweetness

VajstaGurly said:


> Beautiful ...



Thanks!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful!  Love all the colors.  Now Mandarin has gone on my wish list....



I knew that it would...


----------



## paula3boys

tnsweetness said:


> Here is my newest Hamilton in Mandarin and updated fam pic...
> 
> View attachment 2571988
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571989




Steals purple and runs away


----------



## paula3boys

Cahlee said:


> Hamilton in Luggage N/S soft leather or saffiano leather? If it helps I plan on getting 4 other saffiano leather Hamiltons. I don't mind buying all saffiano, so it's not a big factor. What do you girls think? Would your preference be the soft or saffiano in the color luggage
> View attachment 2572036
> 
> Thanks for your help!




Pebbled. It's being discontinued and I feel ns in saffiano is just too much. I prefer ew in saffiano


----------



## Cahlee

JVXOXO said:


> I'm a fan of pebbled leather but I think the N/S looks better with the structure that saffiano leather provides.






paula3boys said:


> Pebbled. It's being discontinued and I feel ns in saffiano is just too much. I prefer ew in saffiano



Thank you for your reply. I'm probably going to go to the store today to walk around with them both!


----------



## fieldsinspring

I haven't taken the tags off of Fuschia yet-- I'm on vacation and today got a chance to see the sapphire. Wow! I am a huge lover of pink but I must say the sapphire is calling my name. Can't decide now if I should trade?!


----------



## designer.deals

fieldsinspring said:


> I haven't taken the tags off of Fuschia yet-- I'm on vacation and today got a chance to see the sapphire. Wow! I am a huge lover of pink but I must say the sapphire is calling my name. Can't decided now if I should trade?!




Girl your not the only one! I want it too


----------



## minami

I'm beginning to really love the Hamilton! Love seeing all the lovely photos here...for al, you Hamilton owners, do you prefer the EW or NS? I used to only like the EW but the NS is growing on me ..lol..do you think getting a NS in a bright colour like violet or fuchsia is too much? I just got a summer blue Selma and I'm not sure if a navy is too similar, saks only has them in white, luggage and navy.. Any thoughts appreciated!,


----------



## candyxo

minami said:


> I'm beginning to really love the Hamilton! Love seeing all the lovely photos here...for al, you Hamilton owners, do you prefer the EW or NS? I used to only like the EW but the NS is growing on me ..lol..do you think getting a NS in a bright colour like violet or fuchsia is too much? I just got a summer blue Selma and I'm not sure if a navy is too similar, saks only has them in white, luggage and navy.. Any thoughts appreciated!,


 

the mk navy is definitely different than the summer blue. 
I love my NS hamilton...but I also love big bags.  
I do have 1 EW hamilton that I use for church, or dinners.
But my everyday bag is a NS


----------



## Cahlee

minami said:


> I'm beginning to really love the Hamilton! Love seeing all the lovely photos here...for al, you Hamilton owners, do you prefer the EW or NS? I used to only like the EW but the NS is growing on me ..lol..do you think getting a NS in a bright colour like violet or fuchsia is too much? I just got a summer blue Selma and I'm not sure if a navy is too similar, saks only has them in white, luggage and navy.. Any thoughts appreciated!,




That's actually how I felt! Well sort of. Initially I thought n/s was too big for me, but it started growing on me and now I prefer n/s, but I still think e/w is gorgeous, I just love the extra space. As far as it being too much in the brighter colors, I'm honestly not sure, I've never seen them in person, sorry.


----------



## minami

candyxo said:


> the mk navy is definitely different than the summer blue.
> I love my NS hamilton...but I also love big bags.
> I do have 1 EW hamilton that I use for church, or dinners.
> But my everyday bag is a NS



Thanks for your opinion! What colour is your NS?


----------



## minami

Cahlee said:


> That's actually how I felt! Well sort of. Initially I thought n/s was too big for me, but it started growing on me and now I prefer n/s, but I still think e/w is gorgeous, I just love the extra space. As far as it being too much in the brighter colors, I'm honestly not sure, I've never seen them in person, sorry.



So hard to decide! Lol


----------



## Cahlee

minami said:


> So hard to decide! Lol




Yeah, I wouldn't rule navy out just yet. If you want to talk about similar I just bought the navy blue and sapphire Hamiltons in N/S and I was considering buying the summer blue if I find a good enough price!


----------



## minami

Cahlee said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't rule navy out just yet. If you want to talk about similar I just bought the navy blue and sapphire Hamiltons in N/S and I was considering buying the summer blue if I find a good enough price!



E navy looks really nice actually ..your bags sound lovely! Saks just stocked an EW Hamilton but its a large size...hehe


----------



## paula3boys

minami said:


> I'm beginning to really love the Hamilton! Love seeing all the lovely photos here...for al, you Hamilton owners, do you prefer the EW or NS? I used to only like the EW but the NS is growing on me ..lol..do you think getting a NS in a bright colour like violet or fuchsia is too much? I just got a summer blue Selma and I'm not sure if a navy is too similar, saks only has them in white, luggage and navy.. Any thoughts appreciated!,




I prefer ew in saffiano but ns in pebbled leather. My black pebbled leather ns is my favorite as leather smells divine and it has silver hw


----------



## acm1134

What are your opinions on the e/w black Specchio Hamilton with silver hardware ?


----------



## Cahlee

minami said:


> E navy looks really nice actually ..your bags sound lovely! Saks just stocked an EW Hamilton but its a large size...hehe




This is actually the first time I see one of those online besides ebay, wow they look so nice and perfect for everyday use. I'm waiting for a saffiano vanilla hamilton to go online. I have one in soft leather and I love the color so much!


----------



## minami

I love white bags but even my Chanel medium caviar white started to yellow after a few years that's why I'm kinda hesitant.. Do I know how MK whites fare?


----------



## Cahlee

OMG! This is the first time I checked saks. They have it, my life will be complete. Do they have a sale coming up?


----------



## minami

There's an f and f coming up.. Actually I missed two NM midday dash as I couldn't stay up.. I'm in Asia now lol

Do u know if there's MK?

Are u getting mandarin or navy?!


----------



## Cahlee

I plan on getting the vanilla hamilton. It's my favorite color that they have for Hamiltons!


----------



## designer.deals

Cahlee said:


> I plan on getting the vanilla hamilton. It's my favorite color that they have for Hamiltons!




I sold my saffiano vanilla and now regret it


----------



## Cahlee

minami said:


> I love white bags but even my Chanel medium caviar white started to yellow after a few years that's why I'm kinda hesitant.. Do I know how MK whites fare?




I've only had my vanilla regular leather for a little over a month but I put the rain and stain repellant and I baby it so much


----------



## Cahlee

designer.deals said:


> I sold my saffiano vanilla and now regret it




How could you? D: !


----------



## ubo22

Cahlee said:


> OMG! This is the first time I checked saks. They have it, my life will be complete. Do they have a sale coming up?


It's currently sold out online at Saks.


----------



## designer.deals

Cahlee said:


> How could you? D: !




I know.. Always thought it was too big on me but now I own 5 hamiltons


----------



## AuntJulie

acm1134 said:


> What are your opinions on the e/w black Specchio Hamilton with silver hardware ?




I have it in the N/S version and it's beautiful!!  A real eye catcher!


----------



## Cahlee

ubo22 said:


> It's currently sold out online at Saks.




No .-. Ugh I thought I had gotten somewhere. I was so excited


----------



## Cahlee

Love her! Can't wait to get one in saffiano as well. Eek


----------



## minami

[QUsOTE=Cahlee;26565749]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2574704


Love her! Can't wait to get one in saffiano as well. Eek[/QUOTE]

 looks yummy!!

Do u think NW in mandarin is too loud??


----------



## Cahlee

minami said:


> looks yummy!!
> 
> Do u think EW in mandarin is too loud??




Oh no, I think the mandarin is a beautiful color. I think in the EW it is just the right amount of a pop of color.


----------



## lovelystars

hello ladies!
I am so excited. I ordered my large Hamilton in saffiano black with GHW through Nordstrom.

now I need your help. I wanna get another after it comes, I have such a strong feeling I am gonna love it so much..

shd I get another in saffiano navy or luggage?
is the color in navy and black very similar?
or should I consider the soft leather series?

do give me your inputs!


----------



## Cahlee

lovelystars said:


> hello ladies!
> 
> I am so excited. I ordered my large Hamilton in saffiano black with GHW through Nordstrom.
> 
> 
> 
> now I need your help. I wanna get another after it comes, I have such a strong feeling I am gonna love it so much..
> 
> 
> 
> shd I get another in saffiano navy or luggage?
> 
> is the color in navy and black very similar?
> 
> or should I consider the soft leather series?
> 
> 
> 
> do give me your inputs!




Oh man, you're probably going to get hooked. After I bought my first Hamilton about a month and a half ago I got hooked, and my collection is now up to 4 Hamiltons soon to be 9 and hopefully after 12! I think navy is such a beautiful color in the hamilton but if you're only planning on buying one more I'd say go for the luggage to get more of a color difference and the luggage color goes with everything. As far as soft or saffiano it depends. Do you prefer something structured or something soft? The soft leather Hamiltons have a tendency to droop and sag and slouch. If you can find it in your heart to love that, I'd say do it. They're almost more "fragile" (I say this loosely, you just have to be more careful with them) than the saffiano Hamiltons


----------



## lovelystars

Cahlee said:


> Oh man, you're probably going to get hooked. After I bought my first Hamilton about a month and a half ago I got hooked, and my collection is now up to 4 Hamiltons soon to be 9 and hopefully after 12! I think navy is such a beautiful color in the hamilton but if you're only planning on buying one more I'd say go for the luggage to get more of a color difference and the luggage color goes with everything. As far as soft or saffiano it depends. Do you prefer something structured or something soft? The soft leather Hamiltons have a tendency to droop and sag and slouch. If you can find it in your heart to love that, I'd say do it. They're almost more "fragile" (I say this loosely, you just have to be more careful with them) than the saffiano Hamiltons



hi thank you so much for your inputs.
I don't normally like it if my bag slouches, but I feel the Hamilton in soft leather slouches so nicely..
do you have a picture of the Hamilton in black and navy for a side to side comparison?
I love the navy but felt that the color is quite similar to black.
I love luggage but I have quite a couple of other bags in the brown and orange range so..

urgh! tough decision! someone please help!
xD


----------



## Cahlee

I'm actually waiting for them to ship to me from lord and taylor, I'm planning on posting a picture of them when they arrive so if you're still trying to decide a week from now you can probably look here and find them. I'm actually getting the black, navy and luggage so I can do a black and luggage side by side and a navy and black side by side for you if you'd like?


----------



## lovelystars

Cahlee said:


> I'm actually waiting for them to ship to me from lord and taylor, I'm planning on posting a picture of them when they arrive so if you're still trying to decide a week from now you can probably look here and find them. I'm actually getting the black, navy and luggage so I can do a black and luggage side by side and a navy and black side by side for you if you'd like?



omg that is a lot of bags!!!
wait, it's never enough for us! hahaha
are you getting them all in large and saffiano leather?

please do take a picture for me! that would be so helpful!
thank you so much! now I am so excited for your goods to arrive!


----------



## paula3boys

Pebbled leather is my fave. Smells good and is gorgeous. I haven't seen mine slouch yet but I rotate bags and keep stuffed when not in use


----------



## lovelystars

please post more pictures!!


----------



## fergielicious

Violet EW Hamilton has arrived! I moved in right away!


----------



## VajstaGurly

fergielicious said:


> Violet EW Hamilton has arrived! I moved in right away!



Gorgeous love the color ... congrats


----------



## lovelystars

@fergilicious very nice and stunning bag!!!

anyone can share which website to get michael kors bag that ships internationally?

the website I go to only has navy, black & luggage


----------



## Cahlee

Yeah I have a small addiction. 
I'll try and quote you when I post the pictures but just keep on the look out on this thread, I'll definitely post them. I'm crossing my fingers they arrive by next Friday. 
To answer your question, I got them all in the large saffiano. I love the E/W size but I'm always carrying lots of things for work or extra clothes or school so it just fits my lifestyle better


----------



## boeyshona

fergielicious said:


> Violet EW Hamilton has arrived! I moved in right away!




Gorgeous!!!! Love the violet!


----------



## minami

lovelystars said:


> @fergilicious very nice and stunning bag!!!
> 
> anyone can share which website to get michael kors bag that ships internationally?
> 
> the website I go to only has navy, black & luggage



Beautiful!, congrats! May I know where u got this?


----------



## lovelystars

Cahlee said:


> Yeah I have a small addiction.
> I'll try and quote you when I post the pictures but just keep on the look out on this thread, I'll definitely post them. I'm crossing my fingers they arrive by next Friday.
> To answer your question, I got them all in the large saffiano. I love the E/W size but I'm always carrying lots of things for work or extra clothes or school so it just fits my lifestyle better




haha yeah definitely. I love the large version too! thanks for sharing these pictures with me!


----------



## minami

After this round of sales, does anyone have any idea if there will be new colours?.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

fergielicious said:


> Violet EW Hamilton has arrived! I moved in right away!


 

Looks great on you!

Twins!  Mine arrived yesterday and she's gorgeous!


----------



## fergielicious

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Looks great on you!
> 
> Twins!  Mine arrived yesterday and she's gorgeous!



Yay congrats! I guess my birthday is officially over....now for mother's day! Lol what my hubby doesn't know won't kill him!


----------



## fergielicious

minami said:


> Beautiful!, congrats! May I know where u got this?



Hi! Got this on macys.com but its sold out.


----------



## minami

fergielicious said:


> Hi! Got this on macys.com but its sold out.



Aww thanks for the info though!


----------



## designer.deals

fergielicious said:


> Hi! Got this on macys.com but its sold out.




I wish I would've seen this in ew now it's nonexistent


----------



## fergielicious

minami said:


> After this round of sales, does anyone have any idea if there will be new colours?.



I predict the next color to be introduced is raspberry....there are some new bags on mk site in this color


----------



## minami

fergielicious said:


> I predict the next color to be introduced is raspberry....there are some new bags on mk site in this color



I really like the violet more! What do u think of violet in the NS?


----------



## fergielicious

minami said:


> I really like the violet more! What do u think of violet in the NS?



I love this color too! I think if you can still find the NS in this color would be great! I like the EW better on me cuz i'm only 5'2" and 102 lbs. The NS touches my knees!


----------



## minami

fergielicious said:


> I love this color too! I think if you can still find the NS in this color would be great! I like the EW better on me cuz i'm only 5'2" and 102 lbs. The NS touches my knees!



Lol!! Im 5"5 so hope it will fit me ..hehe ..congrats again on your lovely violet!


----------



## Cahlee

Today &#128516;


----------



## designer.deals

Cahlee said:


> Today &#128516;
> 
> View attachment 2576279




&#128076;&#128076;from where?


----------



## Cahlee

designer.deals said:


> &#128076;&#128076;from where?




I bought this one from Macys. It's a combination of canvas and leather.


----------



## designer.deals

Cahlee said:


> I bought this one from Macys. It's a combination of canvas and leather.




Looks so nice. Was it on sale?


----------



## Cahlee

I got it for 223 before tax! It was 25% off when I bought it


----------



## designer.deals

Cahlee said:


> I got it for 223 before tax! It was 25% off when I bought it




Really! Omg all these sales are killing me


----------



## fergielicious

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Looks great on you!
> 
> Twins!  Mine arrived yesterday and she's gorgeous!



I took my receipt for my violet ew hamilton back to macys and got a price adjustment for additional 20% off! So it came down to $177!


----------



## designer.deals

Wooohoo my dark dune Hamilton from MK website finally shipped!! $161!!


----------



## Cahlee

It's so nice realizing how much you saved for waiting out and not paying retail, and being able to justify another purchase!


----------



## designer.deals

Cahlee said:


> It's so nice realizing how much you saved for waiting out and not paying retail, and being able to justify another purchase!




Yes!! That's what get me more in trouble lol


----------



## minami

Cahlee said:


> Today &#128516;
> 
> View attachment 2576279



Congrats! Modeling pic? Hehe


----------



## lovelystars

Cahlee said:


> Today &#128516;
> 
> View attachment 2576279




this is so pretty!! will the white get dirty easily? it's rough surface or smooth surface?


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## lovelystars

minami said:


> Congrats! Modeling pic? Hehe




YES MODELING PICTURES PLS! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Cahlee

lovelystars said:


> this is so pretty!! will the white get dirty easily? it's rough surface or smooth surface?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Thank you! This bag is canvas with leather trim. It does pick up some dirt fast, but all you have to do to control that is pass a damp cloth over it after every use or every few uses. The leather is really smooth and feels nice and as for the canvas, it's not rough nor smooth, and it feels pretty sturdy.


----------



## Cahlee

minami said:


> Congrats! Modeling pic? Hehe




I'll post one tomorrow at night when I get out of work if I remember! And thank you!


----------



## minami

Are u gals awaiting the new pink??


----------



## fergielicious

minami said:


> Are u gals awaiting the new pink??




I can't wait to see the raspberry irl....i'll decide if its a color i want or not when i see it!


----------



## minami

fergielicious said:


> I can't wait to see the raspberry irl....i'll decide if its a color i want or not when i see it!



Lol! It looks pretty!


----------



## janiesea3

Just got a confirmation email from MichaelKors.com that the Dark Dune Hamilton that the MK website had on sale one day in February, but was "on back order until April" actually shipped! What's weird is that it's shipping from Neiman Marcus!? (and it was ordered thru the MK website!)
Anyway, it will be here next week!


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> Just got a confirmation email from MichaelKors.com that the Dark Dune Hamilton that the MK website had on sale one day in February, but was "on back order until April" actually shipped! What's weird is that it's shipping from Neiman Marcus!? (and it was ordered thru the MK website!)
> Anyway, it will be here next week!




Your order shipped too!! I can't wait !we can't wait lol


----------



## acm1134

Cahlee said:


> Today &#128516;
> 
> View attachment 2576279


I want this bag in summer blue but I am afraid of how well it will hold up !! Is is structured at all ?


----------



## keishapie1973

Cahlee said:


> Today &#128516;
> 
> View attachment 2576279




I love it!!!! Congrats.....


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Finally got a good pic of my Violet Hamilton. Love this color. 
View attachment 2576756

View attachment 2576757


----------



## ubo22

janiesea3 said:


> Just got a confirmation email from MichaelKors.com that the Dark Dune Hamilton that the MK website had on sale one day in February, but was "on back order until April" actually shipped! What's weird is that it's shipping from Neiman Marcus!? (and it was ordered thru the MK website!)
> Anyway, it will be here next week!


Neiman Marcus does fulfillment for MK.  NM also runs the MK website.


----------



## houstonm2198

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Finally got a good pic of my Violet Hamilton. Love this color.
> View attachment 2576756
> 
> View attachment 2576757


She's gorgeous!


----------



## fergielicious

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Finally got a good pic of my Violet Hamilton. Love this color.
> View attachment 2576756
> 
> View attachment 2576757



I'm so glad we got her before she sold out!


----------



## boeyshona

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Finally got a good pic of my Violet Hamilton. Love this color.
> View attachment 2576756
> 
> View attachment 2576757




My god that is so pretty!!!! :O


----------



## Cahlee

acm1134 said:


> I want this bag in summer blue but I am afraid of how well it will hold up !! Is is structured at all ?




It's definitely more structured than the soft leather but not so much as the saffiano. It stays up nice and doesn't slouch and if it folds even a bit it's not noticeable at all due to all the stripes. I don't think I'll ever have a problem with creasing, it's a really lovely bag. I think you should definitely get it!


----------



## paula3boys

[ QUOTE=designer.deals;26575136]Your order shipped too!! I can't wait !we can't wait lol[/QUOTE]

I would love to see family pic of your collection!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

fergielicious said:


> I'm so glad we got her before she sold out!


 

I am too!  This is such a great color, I love it.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I have to share this lovely that I got today. I wanted this color so much I don't care that I paid FP. I'm way too impatient to wait, lol.  But I did score another bag in clearance that I'm also excited about (Fuschia Selma)

Here is Sapphire Hamilton:
View attachment 2577153


And here she is with Summer Blue for comparison. I love both colors. But then I'm a sucker for blue 
View attachment 2577154


----------



## acm1134

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I have to share this lovely that I got today. I wanted this color so much I don't care that I paid FP. I'm way too impatient to wait, lol.  But I did score another bag in clearance that I'm also excited about (Fuschia Selma)
> 
> Here is Sapphire Hamilton:
> View attachment 2577153
> 
> 
> And here she is with Summer Blue for comparison. I love both colors. But then I'm a sucker for blue
> View attachment 2577154




You got the fuchsia selma on clearance ? Where ?!


----------



## AuntJulie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I have to share this lovely that I got today. I wanted this color so much I don't care that I paid FP. I'm way too impatient to wait, lol.  But I did score another bag in clearance that I'm also excited about (Fuschia Selma)
> 
> Here is Sapphire Hamilton:
> View attachment 2577153
> 
> 
> And here she is with Summer Blue for comparison. I love both colors. But then I'm a sucker for blue
> View attachment 2577154



Beautiful!  I'm planning on ordering the sapphire as well!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

acm1134 said:


> You got the fuchsia selma on clearance ? Where ?!


 
I went to a Dillards in a different town near me and there she was in their 30% off section.  My local Dillards doesn't have any Selmas in it at all.  They are all FP there. So when I saw her, I said SOLD!


----------



## paula3boys

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I have to share this lovely that I got today. I wanted this color so much I don't care that I paid FP. I'm way too impatient to wait, lol.  But I did score another bag in clearance that I'm also excited about (Fuschia Selma)
> 
> Here is Sapphire Hamilton:
> View attachment 2577153
> 
> 
> And here she is with Summer Blue for comparison. I love both colors. But then I'm a sucker for blue
> View attachment 2577154




Thanks for comparison pics! Love both colors but I'm waiting for sapphire to go on sale. Waiting on summer blue bag to deliver


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

houstonm2198 said:


> She's gorgeous!


 


boeyshona said:


> My god that is so pretty!!!! :O


 
Thanks y'all!  I got very lucky on this one.  A friend of mine caught a recent sale at Macy's, I believe it was, and when she got the bag realized she didn't like the style.  So I bought it for what she paid for it.  I was very pleased to say the least, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

AuntJulie said:


> Beautiful!  I'm planning on ordering the sapphire as well!


 
Thanks!  I know I probably should have waited for a sale, but when I saw the sapphire, I knew I had to get her.  My local Dillards or Belk didn't have this color in the EW Hamilton.  The store I was at today was 45 minutes away, I have to make a special trip, so I went for it, lol.  I'm so glad I did.



paula3boys said:


> Thanks for comparison pics! Love both colors but I'm waiting for sapphire to go on sale. Waiting on summer blue bag to deliver


 
I always like comparison shots on colors - they always help me with a decision.  You will love summer blue.  It is such a cheerful color.


----------



## minami

I'm so sad I don't live in The US anymore! I ordered the zip top satchel from NM and they duplicated my order..sent me two of the same ugh...it was so hard to even get free return shipping, do u think any of your SAs at MK are willing to do international orders??


----------



## 07ajea

I've had my baby since September! Its still my pride and joy!!  Hamilton in Luggage with GHW in Saffiano leather yumm!


----------



## Cahlee

07ajea said:


> I've had my baby since September! Its still my pride and joy!!  Hamilton in Luggage with GHW in Saffiano leather yumm!




I love it!! I can't wait to get mine this Tuesday. I'm so excited and seeing this makes me that more anxious


----------



## designer.deals

Doing happy dance!! Just ordered my sapphire Hamilton!!


----------



## minami

Congrats! Where did u get this ?


----------



## designer.deals

minami said:


> Congrats! Where did u get this ?




Nordstrom


----------



## minami

How did u get such a good price&#65311;Lovely colour


----------



## designer.deals

minami said:


> How did u get such a good price&#65311;Lovely colour




I had a not so great experience with them before so I'm just exchanging a black Hamilton I got for that price for this one .


----------



## minami

I see.. Loving the colour!


----------



## designer.deals

minami said:


> I see.. Loving the colour!




I just can't believe I'm finally getting it .. I'm so excited


----------



## minami

Congrats! Do post a modeling pic!


----------



## designer.deals

minami said:


> Congrats! Do post a modeling pic!




I will once I get it!


----------



## adabeta

I REALLY want the E/W Hamilton but can't decide if I like the pebble leather or the saffiano leather! Any suggestions about saffiano vs pebble leather??


----------



## fergielicious

designer.deals said:


> I had a not so great experience with them before so I'm just exchanging a black Hamilton I got for that price for this one .




Wow what a great deal! I didn't know that you could do even exchange when its a different color....gotta love nordstroms!


----------



## fergielicious

adabeta said:


> I REALLY want the E/W Hamilton but can't decide if I like the pebble leather or the saffiano leather! Any suggestions about saffiano vs pebble leather??




I like saffiano better. Its easier to clean and holds up better in the long run.


----------



## designer.deals

fergielicious said:


> Wow what a great deal! I didn't know that you could do even exchange when its a different color....gotta love nordstroms!




I didn't even know. Gotta love them though


----------



## Cahlee

designer.deals said:


> I had a not so great experience with them before so I'm just exchanging a black Hamilton I got for that price for this one .




Congrats on them approving the switch you wanted and getting the color! It's such a beautiful color, I can't wait to pick mine up!


----------



## designer.deals

Cahlee said:


> Congrats on them approving the switch you wanted and getting the color! It's such a beautiful color, I can't wait to pick mine up!




I couldn't believe it when the SA agreed


----------



## JVXOXO

adabeta said:


> I REALLY want the E/W Hamilton but can't decide if I like the pebble leather or the saffiano leather! Any suggestions about saffiano vs pebble leather??



I have two in pebbled leather that I love. Apparently the pebbled leather versions are being discontinued so I'd probably go with pebbled for now since saffiano will be around.


----------



## AuntJulie

Just ordered the sapphire east west Hamilton. I'm so excited!

I just bought the summer blue and white jet set tote last week too along with the zip around travel continental wallet and the zipper accessory bag. 

I got the aqua Dooney zip zip satchel too. 

I've done enough damage for a while.


----------



## Cahlee

AuntJulie said:


> Just ordered the sapphire east west Hamilton. I'm so excited!
> 
> I just bought the summer blue and white jet set tote last week too along with the zip around travel continental wallet and the zipper accessory bag.
> 
> I got the aqua Dooney zip zip satchel too.
> 
> I've done enough damage for a while.




Whoa congratulations. Enjoy your new items! Got to love bags in the blue color family. They're lovely, and the perfect pop of color!


----------



## jazzyj1021

AuntJulie said:


> Just ordered the sapphire east west Hamilton. I'm so excited!


You have done some major damage! I just presale the mini hamilton in sapphire. It's such a beautiful rich color!


----------



## Vicmarie

designer.deals said:


> Doing happy dance!! Just ordered my sapphire Hamilton!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2578046




Omg ! How did you get it for the price ?! Please share !


----------



## AuntJulie

jazzyj1021 said:


> You have done some major damage! I just presale the mini hamilton in sapphire. It's such a beautiful rich color!



It is so beautiful!  That mini Hamilton is beyond cute!

Hope the hubs doesn't get mad, but I was planning on paying 10k in taxes and only had to pay 2.5k so phew. Lol


----------



## designer.deals

Vicmarie said:


> Omg ! How did you get it for the price ?! Please share !




I'm just exchanging a black Hamilton and they honored the price


----------



## AuntJulie

Vicmarie said:


> Omg ! How did you get it for the price ?! Please share !




Typically retailers don't swap bags of different colors at different prices unless you've had an issue with their service. Then they try to accommodate you to make up for it.


----------



## acm1134

Has anyone had their Hamilton do this ? It seems wrinkled ?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

acm1134 said:


> Has anyone had their Hamilton do this ? It seems wrinkled ?


 
That looks like a NS Saffiano Hamilton - is that correct?  I read somewhere that the NS will do that - in both the saffiano and pebbled leather.  

That is one reason why I don't care for the NS version, and buy only the EW style.


----------



## acm1134

NutsAboutCoach said:


> That looks like a NS Saffiano Hamilton - is that correct?  I read somewhere that the NS will do that - in both the saffiano and pebbled leather.
> 
> That is one reason why I don't care for the NS version, and buy only the EW style.




To me that is so noticeable ! It makes the bag look not as high of quality. I have one n/s that I haven't used in months. It's just too big for me. I love your e/w collection


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

acm1134 said:


> To me that is so noticeable ! It makes the bag look not as high of quality. I have one n/s that I haven't used in months. It's just too big for me. I love your e/w collection


 
I wouldn't like it either.  I guess it's a result of the bag slouching?  I've been in Dillards and seen how they have some of the taller bags like the NS Hamilton crammed on a lower shelf where they look like they are bent almost in half.  I definitely would not buy those bags.


----------



## AuntJulie

acm1134 said:


> Has anyone had their Hamilton do this ? It seems wrinkled ?




Mine hasn't done that but never say never.


----------



## adabeta

Thanks for the responses!  Any other opinions on pebbled leather versus saffiano?? I still can't decide!


----------



## fieldsinspring

I've never seen the saffiano wrinkle- I have seen indents or part that go in or out here and there.


----------



## Cahlee

adabeta said:


> Thanks for the responses!  Any other opinions on pebbled leather versus saffiano?? I still can't decide!





Pebbled has a more casual feel to it, but can be dressed up with the right touches. The pebbled leather gets really slouchy, which I think is refreshing since all my other Hamiltons are saffiano, but might become obnoxious if it's your only one and you don't love slouch. Sometimes it'll take a few seconds to get it to sit up on it's own, as it likes to double over if it's not stuffed or sometimes fall if the things you have inside aren't balanced. Saffiano can be really heavy, it won't conform to you as well as the soft leather does (when you use the chain strap, it'll feel less comfortable and more awkward against your body) but it will stick straight up and remain structured. I view the pebbled leather as being more high maintenance since compared to saffiano it could scratch easier, get dirty easier, but it has a wonderful smell to it! They're both really great, it's more of which will suit your lifestyle better. Each will last according to how you treat it. I try to keep my bags stuffed when not in use and in their dust bags. Whichever you end up choosing I strongly recommend getting the cleaner and rain and stain repellant, especially if you choose the soft leather. I hope I helped, good luck with your decision


----------



## lovelystars

hello people able to take a mod shot with the long strap of the Hamilton in luggage?

I just ordered the black last week but am thinking to order the luggage now hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## lovelystars

ahhhhh I just bought the Hamilton in luggage!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Cahlee

lovelystars said:


> ahhhhh I just bought the Hamilton in luggage!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Congratulations! You made your decision. You can buy navy later anyway when you're obsessed and past the point of no return. I hope you enjoy your new bag when you get it. We can be bag twins! Mine arrives today, I'm so excited!


----------



## Cahlee

Cahlee said:


> Congratulations! You made your decision. You can buy navy later anyway when you're obsessed and past the point of no return. I hope you enjoy your new bag when you get it. We can be bag twins! Mine arrives today, I'm so excited!




Did you get it in saffiano or soft leather?


----------



## lovelystars

Cahlee said:


> Congratulations! You made your decision. You can buy navy later anyway when you're obsessed and past the point of no return. I hope you enjoy your new bag when you get it. We can be bag twins! Mine arrives today, I'm so excited!




omg please send me pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I want to see. my black Hamilton haven't even reached me yet. I think still need afew more days!

I think i will be crazy enough to get the navy one ultimately. omg


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## lovelystars

Cahlee said:


> Did you get it in saffiano or soft leather?




 I got it in saffiano large. xD
I think I prefer it not to slouche. ah hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## PugHeaven

acm1134 said:


> Has anyone had their Hamilton do this ? It seems wrinkled ?



I have a Hamilton satchel which has similar areas on the inside collar of the bag.  The areas are very small, but they're definitely there. The outside of the purse is holding up well, though.  I think there have been more problems with the tote because of the top weight of the bag.  If I'm not mistaken, I understand it to be a problem with the saffiano coating separating from the leather in areas of the bag that bend and move the most.  This coating can also crease.

Last month, I went to my MK store to snatch up a pebble leather satchel before they're all gone.  When I was chatting with the SA about my dismay over MK discontinuing the softer leather, she said she feels it's a mistake and said they've had many problems of this type with the saffiano leather.


----------



## Cahlee

lovelystars said:


> omg please send me pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I want to see. my black Hamilton haven't even reached me yet. I think still need afew more days!
> 
> I think i will be crazy enough to get the navy one ultimately. omg
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




I'm on my way home right now to check them out! So excited! Three new babies! It's not crazy, sometimes you just can't help yourself. They're really beautiful, and if you're in no financial crisis treating yourself isn't bad


----------



## Cahlee

Meet my new babies!


----------



## jazzyj1021

Cahlee said:


> View attachment 2580466
> 
> 
> Meet my new babies!




I bet you're going to have fun unwrapping them!


----------



## inlovewbags

Hi everyone! I an new here happy to have joined. Reading eberyones posts and looking at evetyones pics helped me decide on my 2 Saffiano Hamilton's ! I LOVE them both! I own different types of bags structured and not structured but I just thought this style of bag will work for me better structured so I decided for saffiano. One of my bags was caught in the rain some weeks ago.. I just wiped it dry and it looks like new so I'm very happy with that.. I will post pics of my beauties soon and thank you all.I love being here !&#128522;


----------



## Cahlee

Three new with the one I'm carrying today!


----------



## lovelystars

Cahlee said:


> View attachment 2580466
> 
> 
> Meet my new babies!




omg!!!!!!!! hahaha so beautiful!!!!! please take mod shots with the long strap pleaseeeeee!

will you be carrying it by the top handles or long straps most of the time?


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## lovelystars

inlovewbags said:


> Hi everyone! I an new here happy to have joined. Reading eberyones posts and looking at evetyones pics helped me decide on my 2 Saffiano Hamilton's ! I LOVE them both! I own different types of bags structured and not structured but I just thought this style of bag will work for me better structured so I decided for saffiano. One of my bags was caught in the rain some weeks ago.. I just wiped it dry and it looks like new so I'm very happy with that.. I will post pics of my beauties soon and thank you all.I love being here !&#128522;




please post pictures of these lovely babies!!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## lovelystars

Cahlee said:


> View attachment 2580473
> 
> Three new with the one I'm carrying today!




oh gosh so gorgeous!
I am so happy to know that I am not the only crazy one around. hahaha buying the same style, different color seems so crazy to me..

but you're crazier than me pppp

I can't tell which is blue and which is black!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## inlovewbags

Love your collection Cahlee! They are just gorgeous.. I had a rule about doubling bags but the Hamilton made me break it! Lol I just had to get another one in a  different color after purchasing my first black one.. just couldn't resist!


----------



## Cahlee

lovelystars said:


> omg!!!!!!!! hahaha so beautiful!!!!! please take mod shots with the long strap pleaseeeeee!
> 
> will you be carrying it by the top handles or long straps most of the time?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Thank you! I'll do so when l take them to my actual home! I'll be carrying them by the top handles most of the time, it's what I find most comfy and it's the way I prefer holding the bag. I just tried using it with the chain strap and it's really comfortable


----------



## Cahlee

inlovewbags said:


> Love your collection Cahlee! They are just gorgeous.. I had a rule about doubling bags but the Hamilton made me break it! Lol I just had to get another one in a  different color after purchasing my first black one.. just couldn't resist!




I know, I just love the style too much, I never really looked at purses until I saw the hamilton, I just love everything about it. I'd get one in every color if I could, even ones I wouldn't use, just to have them!


----------



## PugHeaven

Cahlee said:


> View attachment 2580473
> 
> Three new with the one I'm carrying today!



Gorgeous family!  Looks like your wardrobe is well covered!


----------



## AuntJulie

Cahlee said:


> View attachment 2580466
> 
> 
> Meet my new babies!



They're beautiful!  I hope you did we'll on your test too!  Love the saddle!


----------



## Cahlee

lovelystars said:


> oh gosh so gorgeous!
> I am so happy to know that I am not the only crazy one around. hahaha buying the same style, different color seems so crazy to me..
> 
> but you're crazier than me pppp
> 
> I can't tell which is blue and which is black!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Crazier? Wait what? No way, just a girl in love  we can be obsessed buddies! I took the photos with my iphone and the room has horrible lighting :[ it's a lot easier to tell in person


----------



## Cahlee

AuntJulie said:


> They're beautiful!  I hope you did we'll on your test too!  Love the saddle!




Thank you! I actually did do pretty well on my test. I didn't get the grade yet but I left feeling really confident and when I double checked to make sure I did everything right I couldn't think of anything I did wrong.


----------



## Cahlee

PugHeaven said:


> Gorgeous family!  Looks like your wardrobe is well covered!




Thank you. I have a few more coming, and a few more at my house. I have a problem guys. Hamilton obsession.


----------



## inlovewbags

We understand Lol!


----------



## Cahlee

inlovewbags said:


> We understand Lol!




Haha, that's right, am I forgetting where I am? The thread for Hamiltons! Full of people who won't look at me funny because I have a teeny obsession. You are all the best!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Cahlee said:


> Haha, that's right, am I forgetting where I am? The thread for Hamiltons! Full of people who won't look at me funny because I have a teeny obsession. You are all the best!


 

I think we all have a teeny obsession.  I counted my Hamilton last night and I have **cough** 9 **cough**.  But then I always seem to go overboard on everything - bags included.


----------



## inlovewbags

Cahlee said:


> Haha, that's right, am I forgetting where I am? The thread for Hamiltons! Full of people who won't look at me funny because I have a teeny obsession. You are all the best!


that's why I love being here [emoji6]


----------



## Cahlee

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I think we all have a teeny obsession.  I counted my Hamilton last night and I have **cough** 9 **cough**.  But then I always seem to go overboard on everything - bags included.




I understand you totally! I buy everything in excess, not sure why but I just have phases of obsessions for everything I buy


----------



## designer.deals

Cahlee said:


> View attachment 2580473
> 
> Three new with the one I'm carrying today!




Congrats! Beautiful collection


----------



## Cahlee

designer.deals said:


> Congrats! Beautiful collection




Thank you!


----------



## JVXOXO

Do any of you know what would cause a Hamilton to tear like this? I saw it in a listing and I wouldn't want that to happen to one of my bags.


----------



## AuntJulie

JVXOXO said:


> Do any of you know what would cause a Hamilton to tear like this? I saw it in a listing and I wouldn't want that to happen to one of my bags.



It looks like a clean cut to me. Maybe someone had scissors or clippers in the bottom of their handbag?


----------



## lovelystars

JVXOXO said:


> Do any of you know what would cause a Hamilton to tear like this? I saw it in a listing and I wouldn't want that to happen to one of my bags.



oh gosh, that is a very bad cut.
i hope my hamilton won't end up like this! :/


----------



## janiesea3

Here's my Cinnabar Hamilton I got from Saks for $143 last week! Score!!!


----------



## Cahlee

janiesea3 said:


> Here's my Cinnabar Hamilton I got from Saks for $143 last week! Score!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2581082




I love the color! Congratulations on such a great deal. That's a steal!


----------



## janiesea3

Cahlee said:


> I love the color! Congratulations on such a great deal. That's a steal!




I know, right?! Couldn't pass this one up! Thanks, sweetie!


----------



## jojon21

janiesea3 said:


> Here's my Cinnabar Hamilton I got from Saks for $143 last week! Score!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2581082



Cinnabar is so beautiful, and what a great deal! Congrats!


----------



## AuntJulie

janiesea3 said:


> Here's my Cinnabar Hamilton I got from Saks for $143 last week! Score!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2581082



Wow that's a good price!  You have to be thrilled!  Yay!


----------



## JVXOXO

AuntJulie said:


> It looks like a clean cut to me. Maybe someone had scissors or clippers in the bottom of their handbag?





lovelystars said:


> oh gosh, that is a very bad cut.
> i hope my hamilton won't end up like this! :/



Well I'm hoping that perhaps it was cut by something like Aunt Julie said instead of tearing like that!


----------



## Chrissie82

JVXOXO said:


> Do any of you know what would cause a Hamilton to tear like this? I saw it in a listing and I wouldn't want that to happen to one of my bags.



All hamiltons have that. Most with one or 2 stitches in the corner. But with white hamiltons it is really obvious. And maybe here the stitches went loose


----------



## JVXOXO

Chrissie82 said:


> All hamiltons have that. Most with one or 2 stitches in the corner. But with white hamiltons it is really obvious. And maybe here the stitches went loose



I just looked at the one I'm carrying and I see what you mean. It does look like the stitching came undone. Thank you!


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> Here's my Cinnabar Hamilton I got from Saks for $143 last week! Score!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2581082




Did u get your dark dune Hamilton yet?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Cahlee said:


> View attachment 2580466
> 
> 
> Meet my new babies!


 

Beautiful!  Looking forward to some mod shots soon!  Congrats on your new lovelies!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

inlovewbags said:


> that's why I love being here [emoji6]


 Me too!  Plus I love all the eye candy of the pictures.  I love pictures.



Cahlee said:


> I understand you totally! I buy everything in excess, not sure why but I just have phases of obsessions for everything I buy


 
I do the exact same thing.  Not just with bags either. I'm a sad case, lol....


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

janiesea3 said:


> Here's my Cinnabar Hamilton I got from Saks for $143 last week! Score!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2581082


 
Congrats!  That's such a pretty color! Will there be any mod shots?  (I love pictures)


----------



## janiesea3

designer.deals said:


> Did u get your dark dune Hamilton yet?




Yep! Got it yesterday!


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> Yep! Got it yesterday!




How was it?


----------



## janiesea3

designer.deals said:


> How was it?




GORGEOUS!! You didn't get yours yet? I'll post a pic later!


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> GORGEOUS!! You didn't get yours yet? I'll post a pic later!




Fedex says today and  hoping so! I'm excited and tomorrow I get the sapphire Hamilton


----------



## Cahlee

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I do the exact same thing.  Not just with bags either. I'm a sad case, lol....




I wasn't just referring to bags either. It's okay, shopping is a less expensive therapy and a great mood booster!


----------



## janiesea3

Here's my Dark Dune from the MK site.


----------



## adabeta

Does anyone know if they have a navy blue east west Hamilton in the pebbled leather anywhere?


----------



## Cahlee

janiesea3 said:


> View attachment 2582374
> 
> 
> Here's my Dark Khaki from the MK site.




I love it!! Great purchase!


----------



## AuntJulie

When did you get that one?  Did you get a good deal?  I was bummed sending mine back.


----------



## janiesea3

AuntJulie said:


> When did you get that one?  Did you get a good deal?  I was bummed sending mine back.




Way back in February (yes, February) the MK site had it listed for maybe $161 or something, but said it was on back order & would ship in April... I didn't think it would happen, but sure enough, here it is!!!!


And why are you sending yours back?


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> View attachment 2582374
> 
> 
> Here's my Dark Khaki from the MK site.




It's dark dune though not. The dark khaki ?


----------



## janiesea3

designer.deals said:


> It's dark dune though not. The dark khaki ?



You're right...Dark Dune. I'll edit that!


----------



## vixan

Hey ladies!  School has kept me busy and kept me from working. (So i can't buy a new bag ha) 
I hope all is well!  &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> You're right...Dark Dune. I'll edit that!



Got me scared I'm like nooo I have the dark khaki already lol


----------



## adabeta

I'm looking to buy my first Hamilton (and can't wait!!) one question though. Some pictures of the bag show the key suspended from the leather tag and other pictures show the key hidden in the tag. Can you switch it up or does the key either come one way or the other? I love the look of it suspended so just making sure! Thanks!


----------



## janiesea3

adabeta said:


> I'm looking to buy my first Hamilton (and can't wait!!) one question though. Some pictures of the bag show the key suspended from the leather tag and other pictures show the key hidden in the tag. Can you switch it up or does the key either come one way or the other? I love the look of it suspended so just making sure! Thanks!



You can pull it down from it's spot to be seen, or leave it inside the leather. it's up to you!


----------



## adabeta

Ok good, thank you! Can't wait to join the club!


----------



## AuntJulie

janiesea3 said:


> Way back in February (yes, February) the MK site had it listed for maybe $161 or something, but said it was on back order & would ship in April... I didn't think it would happen, but sure enough, here it is!!!!
> 
> 
> And why are you sending yours back?



I sent my dark khaki back because it had dents on the top from the hardware on the bag.  Even though it was wrapped in paper, the hardware put pressure on the bag and left dents on it.


----------



## dana5239

I purchased a coffee colored Hamilton at Macy's yesterday for $60.55...I am so excited!


----------



## designer.deals

dana5239 said:


> I purchased a coffee colored Hamilton at Macy's yesterday for $60.55...I am so excited!



 Now that's an awesome deal


----------



## acm1134

dana5239 said:


> I purchased a coffee colored Hamilton at Macy's yesterday for $60.55...I am so excited!




How ?!


----------



## designer.deals

My dune Hamilton for $161 is finally here. Back orderd since feb and thought I was never going to get it.

Wasn't the dark dune with the old closure?


----------



## designer.deals

Nvm I edited it lol


----------



## dana5239

It was on clearance for $80 with an additional 25% off. I will post pictures later today.


----------



## designer.deals

Dark dune left 
Dark khaki right


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2582947
> 
> 
> Dark dune left
> Dark khaki right


 
Very pretty!  Congrats on your new lovelies!  

Has Sapphire arrived yet?  You will LOVE that color.


----------



## Cahlee

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2582947
> 
> 
> Dark dune left
> Dark khaki right




Such beautiful colors. That dark khaki is what love is all about!


----------



## designer.deals

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Very pretty!  Congrats on your new lovelies!
> 
> Has Sapphire arrived yet?  You will LOVE that color.




It arrives today. Can't wait


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

designer.deals said:


> It arrives today. Can't wait


 
Cool!  Looking forward to reveal pics.


----------



## lovelystars

MY BLACK ONE WILL BE DELIVERED TO ME IN 6 hours!!!!!! so excited!!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lovelystars said:


> MY BLACK ONE WILL BE DELIVERED TO ME IN 6 hours!!!!!! so excited!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 

Congrats!! Don't forget to post pictures!!


----------



## Loved by Kors

ok im 35, am i to old to rock a pink hamilton?? i usually stick to basic black cuz you cant go wrong but im trying to step out of my comfort zone this year??


----------



## janiesea3

Loved by Kors said:


> ok im 35, am i to old to rock a pink hamilton?? i usually stick to basic black cuz you cant go wrong but im trying to step out of my comfort zone this year??





Heck no!! You're a young chick!! I say you're NEVER too old to rock one of the most stylish handbags in ANY color...especially pink! I LOVE PINK & I'm 40!!!


----------



## Loved by Kors

janiesea3 said:


> Heck no!! You're a young chick!! I say you're NEVER too old to rock one of the most stylish handbags in ANY color...especially pink! I LOVE PINK & I'm 40!!!


  Awww thanks so much for that boost!! i had a sales lady tell me that the pink was ''a bit young dont ya think"


----------



## janiesea3

Loved by Kors said:


> Awww thanks so much for that boost!! i had a sales lady tell me that the pink was ''a bit young dont ya think"




Stuffy people!!!! And dang, how about trying to make a sale, sales associate?! LOL

I say pink is the new black.  Can't have enough pink!


----------



## dana5239

This is what $94.00 got me yesterday!


----------



## Cahlee

dana5239 said:


> This is what $94.00 got me yesterday!




That is such a great deal. I never thought a hamilton could go so low!


----------



## dana5239

Sorry for the sideways picture. However, the Hamilton was $60.55 and the cosmetic bag was $34.


----------



## miniandboss

Hey gals, long time board stalker and recent Hamilton owner here. I got into Hamiltons after MK changed the opening and started to discontinue the pebbled leather versions. But I was lucky enough to find a black and luggage NS Hamiltons with GHW and unscratched locks at my local TJ Maxx yesterday!!! I saw that as a sign and picked up both colors.  So happy I can finally join the club! Loving everyone's posts


----------



## fergielicious

dana5239 said:


> This is what $94.00 got me yesterday!




Omg! Congrats! Its like winning the lottery!


----------



## fergielicious

Loved by Kors said:


> Awww thanks so much for that boost!! i had a sales lady tell me that the pink was ''a bit young dont ya think"




I'm 36 and love pink bags! You just rock it! That SA must be living under a rock! Everyone knows bright bags are the newest trend!


----------



## fieldsinspring

What do you guy think?


----------



## AuntJulie

miniandboss said:


> Hey gals, long time board stalker and recent Hamilton owner here. I got into Hamiltons after MK changed the opening and started to discontinue the pebbled leather versions. But I was lucky enough to find a black and luggage NS Hamiltons with GHW and unscratched locks at my local TJ Maxx yesterday!!! I saw that as a sign and picked up both colors.  So happy I can finally join the club! Loving everyone's posts



Yay!  Congrats!  Post some pics!


----------



## AuntJulie

fergielicious said:


> I'm 36 and love pink bags! You just rock it! That SA must be living under a rock! Everyone knows bright bags are the newest trend!



36???  Ok you kind of make me sick. Lol. You look not a day older than 25!  And that's a stretch!  More like early twenties!


----------



## AuntJulie

fieldsinspring said:


> What do you guy think?
> View attachment 2583650
> 
> View attachment 2583651



As in choosing between the two?  Pink!  Yay!


----------



## AuntJulie

Loved by Kors said:


> Awww thanks so much for that boost!! i had a sales lady tell me that the pink was ''a bit young dont ya think"



I'm almost 47 and I wouldn't hesitate to have a pink bag!  Women should always wear what they feel in their heart and it always shows in their smile!

And people like that!


----------



## Cahlee

Fellow hamilton lovers, I have a question for you: is it possible to have the hamilton in too many colors? I know I'll use them all but this little voice in my head (my boyfriend's) is starting to get to me! 
Thank you for your input!


----------



## AuntJulie

Cahlee said:


> Fellow hamilton lovers, I have a question for you: is it possible to have the hamilton in too many colors? I know I'll use them all but this little voice in my head (my boyfriend's) is starting to get to me!
> Thank you for your input!



Are you the one paying for them?  Then your voice is the one that matters. If you can afford them and not go into debt, then I say you should have as many as you want!


----------



## fergielicious

AuntJulie said:


> 36???  Ok you kind of make me sick. Lol. You look not a day older than 25!  And that's a stretch!  More like early twenties!




Omg you just made my day! Thank you for your kind words aunt julie!


----------



## Cahlee

AuntJulie said:


> Are you the one paying for them?  Then your voice is the one that matters. If you can afford them and not go into debt, then I say you should have as many as you want!




Oh yes, I don't pay with credit cards and everything is out of my own pocket. No loaning from parents or friends. I know not to buy material clothing or accessories that I can't pay for upfront, as I don't want to rely on other sources and develop a bad habit. Thank you for your response. The only thing I should be worrying about now is where to storage them! Haha


----------



## boeyshona

Oh wow you guys get the ultimate best MK deals in the USA! *jealous* I gotta stick to eBay if I wanna find a pink/violet hamilton hahhaa


----------



## boeyshona

Cahlee said:


> Fellow hamilton lovers, I have a question for you: is it possible to have the hamilton in too many colors? I know I'll use them all but this little voice in my head (my boyfriend's) is starting to get to me!
> Thank you for your input!




I think it's alright to purchase multiples for yourself if you're the one paying for it  hehe I'm a huge RM lover and have diff colours for one style of bag so I totally get you!


----------



## Cahlee

Loved by Kors said:


> Awww thanks so much for that boost!! i had a sales lady tell me that the pink was ''a bit young dont ya think"




I'm not a pink kind of person, so I'm not biased in any way when I say you should be able to wear whatever you want. There is no age limit to wearing a pink purse or pink clothing and whoever turns their nose to that has too much time on their hands! Wear what makes you feel prettier and fabulous. We are human, we are allowed confidence boosters!


----------



## Cahlee

boeyshona said:


> I think it's alright to purchase multiples for yourself if you're the one paying for it  hehe I'm a huge RM lover and have diff colours for one style of bag so I totally get you!




Thank you! I understand where my boyfriend is coming from, but it is my hard earned money and Im not harming anyone, or myself in the process. Sometimes a certain style is just so perfect it feels it was made for you specifically!


----------



## boeyshona

Cahlee said:


> Thank you! I understand where my boyfriend is coming from, but it is my hard earned money and Im not harming anyone, or myself in the process. Sometimes a certain style is just so perfect it feels it was made for you specifically!




Yeah I do get nagged on by my boyfriend and some of my friends too. Haha but purse addiction is so hard to get out of!


----------



## paula3boys

Cahlee said:


> Thank you! I understand where my boyfriend is coming from, but it is my hard earned money and Im not harming anyone, or myself in the process. Sometimes a certain style is just so perfect it feels it was made for you specifically!




You could be spending it on worse things!


----------



## Cahlee

boeyshona said:


> Yeah I do get nagged on by my boyfriend and some of my friends too. Haha but purse addiction is so hard to get out of!




Once you go purse addict, you never go back! Haha. As long as you're paying everything that needs to get paid, I don't see any wrong in treating yourself. Some get adrenaline off of roller coasters, others sky diving. I'm pretty content with the occasional waiting for my packages in the mail or leaving home every now and then with a new purchase!


----------



## boeyshona

Cahlee said:


> Once you go purse addict, you never go back! Haha. As long as you're paying everything that needs to get paid, I don't see any wrong in treating yourself. Some get adrenaline off of roller coasters, others sky diving. I'm pretty content with the occasional waiting for my packages in the mail or leaving home every now and then with a new purchase!




Exactly! So well said!  I really love getting most of my stuff online so that I can rip the packages when they arrive lol


----------



## Cahlee

paula3boys said:


> You could be spending it on worse things!




Thank you, you're so right! I could be spending it on an addiction that I'd... Well to say the least, that I could never resell


----------



## lovelystars

fieldsinspring said:


> What do you guy think?
> View attachment 2583650
> 
> View attachment 2583651




PINK PLEASE!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## lovelystars

MY BLACK HAMILTON SAFFIANO


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## AuntJulie

fergielicious said:


> Omg you just made my day! Thank you for your kind words aunt julie!



I speak the truth and you look like a young stylish attractive woman who won the gene lottery!  Lol

I just noticed you're from Albuquerque!  My in-laws live there!  We went to visit 2 years ago and LOVED it!  The balloon festival is breathtaking!  I will always treasure that visit!

Oh and I'm so happy that I guessed correctly on how to spell Albuquerque! Lol


----------



## AuntJulie

Cahlee said:


> Oh yes, I don't pay with credit cards and everything is out of my own pocket. No loaning from parents or friends. I know not to buy material clothing or accessories that I can't pay for upfront, as I don't want to rely on other sources and develop a bad habit. Thank you for your response. The only thing I should be worrying about now is where to storage them! Haha



Well it sounds to me like you're a smart girl who just loves pretty handbags!  My family laughs at my steadily rising collection of handbags too. I just laugh it off, because my sisters already know they're going to get the ones I tire of. Lol

Shoot, my hubby spent 2k in ammo in just the first quarter of the year!  It's his full blown hobby now. Lol. He enjoys it and I'm happy for him!  Wait...pun not intended!  Lol


----------



## designer.deals

Look who's here!! (Sorry about lightning) it's the sapphire Hamilton!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Beautiful! Congrats! 



designer.deals said:


> Look who's here!! (Sorry about lightning) it's the sapphire Hamilton!


----------



## designer.deals

fieldsinspring said:


> Beautiful! Congrats!




Thank you! I'm so happy!! I thought my collection was complete but all these new colors are killing me lol


----------



## fergielicious

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2584054
> 
> 
> Look who's here!! (Sorry about lightning) it's the sapphire Hamilton!




Ooh that is hot!


----------



## Cahlee

lovelystars said:


> View attachment 2583781
> 
> 
> MY BLACK HAMILTON SAFFIANO
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Congratulations on your first hamilton! I hope you love it, don't get addicted too fast!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Have any of you had squeaky handles? If so, is there anything that can help it?


----------



## Cahlee

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2584054
> 
> 
> Look who's here!! (Sorry about lightning) it's the sapphire Hamilton!




Oh my goodness, you're almost making me jealous! I can't wait until the 30th. Ugh only thing satisfying my need to have it in my hands right now is the vanilla saffiano hamilton I'm getting today


----------



## designer.deals

Cahlee said:


> Oh my goodness, you're almost making me jealous! I can't wait until the 30th. Ugh only thing satisfying my need to have it in my hands right now is the vanilla saffiano hamilton I'm getting today




U got a vanilla saffiano ? Or is it optic white?


----------



## Cahlee

designer.deals said:


> U got a vanilla saffiano ? Or is it optic white?




I got a vanilla saffiano. I am planning on getting an optic white as well, but I'm going to wait until the 30th to get it. I would say where from but I'm just waiting until it arrives today to be 100% sure it's saffiano and not regular leather although the description said it's saffiano


----------



## designer.deals

Cahlee said:


> I got a vanilla saffiano. I am planning on getting an optic white as well, but I'm going to wait until the 30th to get it. I would say where from but I'm just waiting until it arrives today to be 100% sure it's saffiano and not regular leather although the description said it's saffiano




Nice I so regret selling mine


----------



## lovelystars

Cahlee said:


> Congratulations on your first hamilton! I hope you love it, don't get addicted too fast!




now I am considering to get one in another color in the soft leather >< should I?


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Cahlee

designer.deals said:


> Nice I so regret selling mine



You sell some to make room for others. I'm sure at the time being you had a good reason why you would sell that purse over the others.


----------



## Cahlee

lovelystars said:


> now I am considering to get one in another color in the soft leather >< should I?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Which color are you thinking about getting in the soft leather?


----------



## designer.deals

Cahlee said:


> You sell some to make room for others. I'm sure at the time being you had a good reason why you would sell that purse over the others.




I did but now I want it back lol


----------



## AuntJulie

Yay my sapphire Hamilton is here!


----------



## AuntJulie




----------



## Cahlee

AuntJulie said:


> View attachment 2584630
> 
> View attachment 2584633




So gorgeous! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## houstonm2198

AuntJulie said:


> View attachment 2584630
> 
> View attachment 2584633


Pretty!


----------



## JVXOXO

AuntJulie said:


> View attachment 2584630
> 
> View attachment 2584633



It's such a beautiful color! I finally saw it in person today and it was a little darker than how I was picturing it but so pretty


----------



## AuntJulie

Thank y'all!  I love the saturated color!  It's almost purple in incandescent lighting!


----------



## janiesea3

AuntJulie said:


> View attachment 2584630
> 
> View attachment 2584633



Holy Moly, that's GORGEOUS!!! Is it perfect? It looks like it!! I'm soo happy for you!!! Beautiful!


----------



## AuntJulie

janiesea3 said:


> Holy Moly, that's GORGEOUS!!! Is it perfect? It looks like it!! I'm soo happy for you!!! Beautiful!



Yes, it's perfect! I love, love, love it!  I need to get cracking and treat these bags so I can use them!

Have you used the stuff from MK?  I have so many now, that I'm afraid that little bottle may not be enough!


----------



## janiesea3

AuntJulie said:


> Yes, it's perfect! I love, love, love it!  I need to get cracking and treat these bags so I can use them!
> 
> Have you used the stuff from MK?  I have so many now, that I'm afraid that little bottle may not be enough!



I've treated my pebble leather ones, but that's it... which one the spray? do you use it on all of your saffiano, too?


----------



## AuntJulie

janiesea3 said:


> I've treated my pebble leather ones, but that's it... which one the spray? do you use it on all of your saffiano, too?



I think it's the rain and stain repellent. I also bought the cleaner. Both are in spray bottles. I haven't used either yet, but I have only used 2 of my MK bags and I think I have 10 or 11 now. Shhh.


----------



## janiesea3

AuntJulie said:


> I think it's the rain and stain repellent. I also bought the cleaner. Both are in spray bottles. I haven't used either yet, but I have only used 2 of my MK bags and I think I have 10 or 11 now. Shhh.



I need to treat my dozen or so, as well...lol

Your secret is SUPER safe with me!


----------



## adabeta

I'm buying my first Hamilton! Need help choosing a color! Black, navy, or dark khaki?? I also like sapphire but kind of want one to match more colors! Any opinions?!


----------



## fieldsinspring

I vote navy! I think it's a classic beauty that matches anything!



adabeta said:


> I'm buying my first Hamilton! Need help choosing a color! Black, navy, or dark khaki?? I also like sapphire but kind of want one to match more colors! Any opinions?!


----------



## AuntJulie

fieldsinspring said:


> I vote navy! I think it's a classic beauty that matches anything!



That's my vote too!


----------



## jazzyj1021

adabeta said:


> I'm buying my first Hamilton! Need help choosing a color! Black, navy, or dark khaki?? I also like sapphire but kind of want one to match more colors! Any opinions?!




Navy with gold just looks so pretty and fancy. 
I already have black with silver and I want a navy one! 
Be sure to tell us what you choose!


----------



## boeyshona

adabeta said:


> I'm buying my first Hamilton! Need help choosing a color! Black, navy, or dark khaki?? I also like sapphire but kind of want one to match more colors! Any opinions?!




Pick Navy because that's what I got for my first hamilton too! It's too gorgeous!!!


----------



## misszhou

my new mini hamilton


----------



## runningllqq

misszhou said:


> my new mini hamilton



OMG you look great !!


----------



## adabeta

Thanks ladies! I've narrowed it down to navy or dark khaki! (With gold hardware). I will probably go with navy!  I'm waiting until the 30th to order though! So excited I've been obsessing over the Hamilton for awhile!


----------



## minami

Wow so many new additions!! Congrats everyone!


----------



## JRed

Ladies, I have just discovered the Hamilton.  However, I cannot decide between the North-South and East-West shapes.  They will both fit what I need to carry on a daily basis but is one more comfortable than the other?  Is there much of a difference between the two?


----------



## Liyanamz

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2584054
> 
> 
> Look who's here!! (Sorry about lightning) it's the sapphire Hamilton!


Sooooooooo nice!! 

The Hamiltons I own are from the pebbled leather. I wonder how the saffiano leather is. Maybe there won't be any slouching??? Sounds amazing!


----------



## Liyanamz

JRed said:


> Ladies, I have just discovered the Hamilton.  However, I cannot decide between the North-South and East-West shapes.  They will both fit what I need to carry on a daily basis but is one more comfortable than the other?  Is there much of a difference between the two?


Definitely the size and which you prefer. The NS is more of a square and bigger. The EW is like a rectangle. Fitting in things, the EW is quite compact but it is kind of annoying that you might not be able to button it after everything stuffed inside. 

Ultimately, would you prefer a bag with a lot more room or just enough fit what you bring and not much empty space after?


----------



## JRed

Liyanamz said:


> Definitely the size and which you prefer. The NS is more of a square and bigger. The EW is like a rectangle. Fitting in things, the EW is quite compact but it is kind of annoying that you might not be able to button it after everything stuffed inside.
> 
> Ultimately, would you prefer a bag with a lot more room or just enough fit what you bring and not much empty space after?



From my current usage, I would say that I tend to tailor the bag I wear with the amount I am carrying.  Sigh.  So hard to choose.  All I know is that I want one in navy.


----------



## Liyanamz

JRed said:


> From my current usage, I would say that I tend to tailor the bag I wear with the amount I am carrying.  Sigh.  So hard to choose.  All I know is that I want one in navy.


I would then suggest the EW. It fits plenty and it looks real pretty in the navy especially with the gold hardware. Since you mentioned you will choose the bag according to how much you'll bring for that day, the EW should be a good start. You could always then get the NS in another colour.


----------



## JRed

Liyanamz said:


> I would then suggest the EW. It fits plenty and it looks real pretty in the navy especially with the gold hardware. Since you mentioned you will choose the bag according to how much you'll bring for that day, the EW should be a good start. You could always then get the NS in another colour.



You're right.  I could just get both.  LOL!  Thanks heaps, Liyanamz!


----------



## Loved by Kors

misszhou said:


> my new mini hamilton


 beautiful outfit you look great!!


----------



## Loved by Kors

Cahlee said:


> I'm not a pink kind of person, so I'm not biased in any way when I say you should be able to wear whatever you want. There is no age limit to wearing a pink purse or pink clothing and whoever turns their nose to that has too much time on their hands! Wear what makes you feel prettier and fabulous. We are human, we are allowed confidence boosters!


  wow couldnt of said it better myself thank you!!


----------



## Loved by Kors

AuntJulie said:


> I'm almost 47 and I wouldn't hesitate to have a pink bag! Women should always wear what they feel in their heart and it always shows in their smile!
> 
> And people like that!


 Aunt julie thank you so much for that inspiration so glad i joined TPF.


----------



## Loved by Kors

fergielicious said:


> I'm 36 and love pink bags! You just rock it! That SA must be living under a rock! Everyone knows bright bags are the newest trend!


  thanks fergielicious you are right!!! i will rock it and yes she must of been living under a rock. it annoys me when sales people dont even know the products its just like a job to them to ring you up.


----------



## AuntJulie

JRed said:


> From my current usage, I would say that I tend to tailor the bag I wear with the amount I am carrying.  Sigh.  So hard to choose.  All I know is that I want one in navy.



The only downside to the north south is that at times it can be quite cumbersome. I still love it though!  It's just tough juggling my drawings, my coffee, my umbrella and my north south Hamilton!  Lol

I just got the east west Hamilton and resisted before because I thought the chain strap was too short for my plus size frame. It's not, but I can't just mindlessly throw it over my shoulder either. 

The east west is obviously lighter and its easier to see in the bag. I call my black north south Hamilton the "black hole" because its hard to see down in the bottom of the bag, especially at night!

I think you will probably get more day to day use from the east west Hamilton.


----------



## JRed

I ordered an East West. Thank you for the advice. Can't wait to receive it!


----------



## boeyshona

Woohoo I'm excited to get my second e/w hamilton in luggage this coming tuesday!


----------



## lovelystars

my Hamilton in luggage is here!
international shipping is really fast!
I ordered Tuesday and it's here today!!

I actually prefer the luggage to black color! I guess the luggage can pull off both with formal/casual wear.

please pardon my causal home wear. just wanted to snap a quick pic cause I love the bag so much!!









Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## AuntJulie

lovelystars said:


> my Hamilton in luggage is here!
> international shipping is really fast!
> I ordered Tuesday and it's here today!!
> 
> I actually prefer the luggage to black color! I guess the luggage can pull off both with formal/casual wear.
> 
> please pardon my causal home wear. just wanted to snap a quick pic cause I love the bag so much!!
> 
> View attachment 2586532
> View attachment 2586533
> View attachment 2586534
> View attachment 2586536
> View attachment 2586538
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Awww, it's so beautiful!  I love the luggage color!  You're right too!  It is very versatile!


----------



## boeyshona

lovelystars said:


> my Hamilton in luggage is here!
> international shipping is really fast!
> I ordered Tuesday and it's here today!!
> 
> I actually prefer the luggage to black color! I guess the luggage can pull off both with formal/casual wear.
> 
> please pardon my causal home wear. just wanted to snap a quick pic cause I love the bag so much!!
> 
> View attachment 2586532
> View attachment 2586533
> View attachment 2586534
> View attachment 2586536
> View attachment 2586538
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Whee that's a great reveal!!!


----------



## Cahlee

I'm sorry I'm always asking weird questions, but here goes another. It's about a hamilton... So it counts to be here! Would you ever pay full price for a hamilton if it was the only way to get it?


----------



## Cahlee

lovelystars said:


> my Hamilton in luggage is here!
> international shipping is really fast!
> I ordered Tuesday and it's here today!!
> 
> I actually prefer the luggage to black color! I guess the luggage can pull off both with formal/casual wear.
> 
> please pardon my causal home wear. just wanted to snap a quick pic cause I love the bag so much!!
> 
> View attachment 2586532
> View attachment 2586533
> View attachment 2586534
> View attachment 2586536
> View attachment 2586538
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Love it! We're twinning on two purses. I hope you love them forever!


----------



## boeyshona

Cahlee said:


> I'm sorry I'm always asking weird questions, but here goes another. It's about a hamilton... So it counts to be here! Would you ever pay full price for a hamilton if it was the only way to get it?




Yes I would if the colour is the one I've been waiting for! I actually got my navy hamilton on nordstrom with like 20% off but it was still a hefty price...  that's because the shipping adds back to the cost so I felt like I paid full price for that!


----------



## AuntJulie

Cahlee said:


> I'm sorry I'm always asking weird questions, but here goes another. It's about a hamilton... So it counts to be here! Would you ever pay full price for a hamilton if it was the only way to get it?




Yes!  Of course!


----------



## Cahlee

boeyshona said:


> Yes I would if the colour is the one I've been waiting for! I actually got my navy hamilton on nordstrom with like 20% off but it was still a hefty price...  that's because the shipping adds back to the cost so I felt like I paid full price for that!




I just bought one full price + shipping but no tax. It's hurting my wallet. I guess all those times I chose to wait for a better price, equate for the fp tag on this one! 



AuntJulie said:


> Yes!  Of course!




Thank you, we can't get the best deal all the time I suppose. 




Few days ago wearing the soft leather hamilton.


----------



## boeyshona

Hey guys I chanced upon a ostrich embossed hamilton on eBay and I was wondering whether is it easy to maintain? I've not own any ostrich embossed bags before so I'm curious about this!


----------



## boeyshona

Cahlee said:


> I just bought one full price + shipping but no tax. It's hurting my wallet. I guess all those times I chose to wait for a better price, equate for the fp tag on this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, we can't get the best deal all the time I suppose.
> 
> View attachment 2586634
> 
> 
> Few days ago wearing the soft leather hamilton.




That looks good on you! I don't think I can pull off the N/S one for me!


----------



## Cahlee

boeyshona said:


> That looks good on you! I don't think I can pull off the N/S one for me!




Thank you. It's a miracle it doesn't look overwhelming. I'm 5' 2'' I wouldn't knock it until you try it! It can surprise you


----------



## lovelystars

Cahlee said:


> I'm sorry I'm always asking weird questions, but here goes another. It's about a hamilton... So it counts to be here! Would you ever pay full price for a hamilton if it was the only way to get it?




my black one I paid full price. not forgetting plus shipping and taxes. my bag black bag cost 560 SGD.

the luggage I got it @ 25% off nordstrom, $410SGD

But it is still cheaper then SG boutique, it cost $720 here.
damn it everything is marked up here.


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## lovelystars

Cahlee said:


> Love it! We're twinning on two purses. I hope you love them forever!




I want to buy a soft leather one!
pls show me ur collection!!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## boeyshona

lovelystars said:


> my black one I paid full price. not forgetting plus shipping and taxes. my bag black bag cost 560 SGD.
> 
> the luggage I got it @ 25% off nordstrom, $410SGD
> 
> But it is still cheaper then SG boutique, it cost $720 here.
> damn it everything is marked up here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Oh wow *waves* a fellow Singaporean!!! I also got my navy hamilton from Nordstrom with a 20% off! I just checked the boutique price for the E/W satchel and it was $569...


----------



## Cahlee

lovelystars said:


> my black one I paid full price. not forgetting plus shipping and taxes. my bag black bag cost 560 SGD.
> 
> the luggage I got it @ 25% off nordstrom, $410SGD
> 
> But it is still cheaper then SG boutique, it cost $720 here.
> damn it everything is marked up here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Oh my goodness, I just did the conversion, that is a huge mark up. I'm sorry that the prices are so high. I guess I should consider myself fortunate. I hope sometime in the future a more cost effective online retailer opens that will ship to you and will give you a better price!


----------



## boeyshona

Cahlee said:


> Oh my goodness, I just did the conversion, that is a huge mark up. I'm sorry that the prices are so high. I guess I should consider myself fortunate. I hope sometime in the future a more cost effective online retailer opens that will ship to you and will give you a better price!




Yeah everything is priced so high here and we don't even get good sales discount at all  haha that's why usually I turn to online retailers, especially eBay, Nordstrom and shopbop!


----------



## Cahlee

lovelystars said:


> i want to buy a soft leather one!
> Pls show me ur collection!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphone using purseforum







This is missing the pearl gray and sapphire I put on presale for macys


----------



## boeyshona

Cahlee said:


> View attachment 2586677
> 
> 
> This is missing the pearl gray and sapphire I put on presale for macys




OMG. That's a huge collection you have there! Love it!!!


----------



## designer.deals

Cahlee said:


> View attachment 2586677
> 
> 
> This is missing the pearl gray and sapphire I put on presale for macys




U got the pearl gray Hamilton ns or ew?


----------



## Cahlee

designer.deals said:


> U got the pearl gray Hamilton ns or ew?




I got both colors in the N/S


----------



## designer.deals

Cahlee said:


> I got both colors in the N/S




I've been wanting one but haven't gave in yet lol


----------



## Cahlee

designer.deals said:


> I've been wanting one but haven't gave in yet lol




I'm sure a good deal will come soon, I was just so scared it'd run out, I have no self restraint


----------



## designer.deals

Cahlee said:


> I'm sure a good deal will come soon, I was just so scared it'd run out, I have no self restraint




I'm waiting till I can get it for less than 250


----------



## jazzyj1021

When do you ladies think Macys will have another sale or presale for MK? I want two bags from the Summer collection but refuse to pay full price. 
Does Dillards ever have sales?


----------



## ubo22

jazzyj1021 said:


> When do you ladies think Macys will have another sale or presale for MK? I want two bags from the Summer collection but refuse to pay full price.
> Does Dillards ever have sales?


Macy's presale is going on right now.  For some it starts tomorrow.  Macy's F&F sale starts April 30th and ends May 12th.  I don't know much about Dillards' sales.


----------



## jazzyj1021

ubo22 said:


> Macy's presale is going on right now.  For some it starts tomorrow.  Macy's F&F sale starts April 30th and ends May 12th.  I don't know much about Dillards' sales.




Hopefully they'll get all the new stuff before the 12th. Lol. 
I actually got two bags on the first day of the presale.


----------



## ubo22

jazzyj1021 said:


> Hopefully they'll get all the new stuff before the 12th. Lol.
> I actually got two bags on the first day of the presale.


Cross your fingers.  I presaled one bag at Macy's and got another one from Nordstrom in their current sale.


----------



## lovelystars

Cahlee said:


> Oh my goodness, I just did the conversion, that is a huge mark up. I'm sorry that the prices are so high. I guess I should consider myself fortunate. I hope sometime in the future a more cost effective online retailer opens that will ship to you and will give you a better price!




haha yes my dear, it's really high lol


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## lovelystars

boeyshona said:


> Oh wow *waves* a fellow Singaporean!!! I also got my navy hamilton from Nordstrom with a 20% off! I just checked the boutique price for the E/W satchel and it was $569...




waves! hello! I know right, such disgusting prices over here!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## lovelystars

Cahlee said:


> View attachment 2586677
> 
> 
> This is missing the pearl gray and sapphire I put on presale for macys




omg beautiful! but which one is in soft leather?

I am really curious how the black and white strips feel like. I can't imagine it with a rough or smooth surface kind. it's so pretty!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Cahlee

lovelystars said:


> omg beautiful! but which one is in soft leather?
> 
> I am really curious how the black and white strips feel like. I can't imagine it with a rough or smooth surface kind. it's so pretty!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Oh I'm so sorry, the soft leather is the vanilla colored. Here is a picture of just the vanilla 



Here it is worn



I really love the black and white stripes, it's only downfall is being higher maintenance. It's neither smooth nor rough, if you've ever felt converse shoes, I guess it'd be like that, except it's thicker






Please ignore the mess!


----------



## Cahlee

designer.deals said:


> I'm waiting till I can get it for less than 250




I wish you luck in your quest!


----------



## jazzyj1021

Cahlee said:


> Oh I'm so sorry, the soft leather is the vanilla colored. Here is a picture of just the vanilla
> View attachment 2586998
> 
> 
> Here it is worn
> View attachment 2586999
> 
> 
> I really love the black and white stripes, it's only downfall is being higher maintenance. It's neither smooth nor rough, if you've ever felt converse shoes, I guess it'd be like that, except it's thicker
> 
> View attachment 2587012
> 
> 
> View attachment 2587011
> 
> Please ignore the mess!




Wow that looks really good on you!
I'd love something like that but is it easy to keep clean?


----------



## lovelystars

Cahlee said:


> Oh I'm so sorry, the soft leather is the vanilla colored. Here is a picture of just the vanilla
> View attachment 2586998
> 
> 
> Here it is worn
> View attachment 2586999
> 
> 
> I really love the black and white stripes, it's only downfall is being higher maintenance. It's neither smooth nor rough, if you've ever felt converse shoes, I guess it'd be like that, except it's thicker
> 
> View attachment 2587012
> 
> 
> View attachment 2587011
> 
> Please ignore the mess!




it looks so good on you!!!!!!!! &#128077;
ya how to take care of the canvas material? it looks really good!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## minami

Cahlee said:


> Oh I'm so sorry, the soft leather is the vanilla colored. Here is a picture of just the vanilla
> View attachment 2586998
> 
> 
> Here it is worn
> View attachment 2586999
> 
> 
> I really love the black and white stripes, it's only downfall is being higher maintenance. It's neither smooth nor rough, if you've ever felt converse shoes, I guess it'd be like that, except it's thicker
> 
> View attachment 2587012
> 
> 
> View attachment 2587011
> 
> Please ignore the mess!



Looks good!! I like both on you hehe

Didn't think the NS cld look so nice ....


----------



## minami

lovelystars said:


> waves! hello! I know right, such disgusting prices over here!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Hey!! I'm living in Johor right now lol..I have to ship to my gf in SG as they don't even ship to Malaysia lol..think the prices in the KL boutique are slightly higher than SG as well


----------



## Cahlee

jazzyj1021 said:


> Wow that looks really good on you!
> I'd love something like that but is it easy to keep clean?






lovelystars said:


> it looks so good on you!!!!!!!! &#128077;
> ya how to take care of the canvas material? it looks really good!!!
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




First off, thank you to both of you!

Jazzyj if you're referring to the pebbled leather, use the MK leather cleaner and rain and stain repellent once a month. 

For the canvas it says to wipe with a damp cloth on the care card. I haven't gotten much else on it but maybe a little dust and some fibers. Id say to avoid using it in the rain. As long as you don't spill liquids, or keep it around dirty floors, it should remain clean. A daily pat to remove new dust and a lint roller to take off any fibers that stick to the canvas is the average maintenance. 
I'd say it's moderately easy. If you were to drop something on it, I feel it'd be the same as caring for clothes. Remove before it stains, blot, don't rub. I hope that helps! I haven't had her for too long


----------



## Cahlee

minami said:


> Looks good!! I like both on you hehe
> 
> Didn't think the NS cld look so nice ....




Thank you! My first MK purchase was the EW because I thought I'd never be able to pull off the larger size due to my height. Now when I buy a hamilton, I always get the NS


----------



## minami

Cahlee said:


> Thank you! My first MK purchase was the EW because I thought I'd never be able to pull off the larger size due to my height. Now when I buy a hamilton, I always get the NS



Ooh thanks for the heads up! I'm 5'5 so I think I may go for the NS too then hehe


----------



## PugHeaven

Cahlee said:


> Thank you! My first MK purchase was the EW because I thought I'd never be able to pull off the larger size due to my height. Now when I buy a hamilton, I always get the NS



Your bags are beautiful!  I read your other post about receiving the wrong vanilla tote.  Did you decide to keep the pebble leather?  I have several EW Hamiltons and always thought the NS would be too big on me, too, even though I'm 5' 6 1/2" tall.  I suddenly found myself wanting the tote, though, and I managed to score a navy pebble leather beauty on eBay.  I'm totally in love with her and all the extra room!


----------



## Cahlee

PugHeaven said:


> Your bags are beautiful!  I read your other post about receiving the wrong vanilla tote.  Did you decide to keep the pebble leather?  I have several EW Hamiltons and always thought the NS would be too big on me, too, even though I'm 5' 6 1/2" tall.  I suddenly found myself wanting the tote, though, and I managed to score a navy pebble leather beauty on eBay.  I'm totally in love with her and all the extra room!




Thank you! Is it possible for a hamilton to not be a beauty? I didn't keep it because I already have the vanilla in pebbled leather. It might sound ridiculous getting the same color in two leathers but it's my favorite color aside from the black. I love the NS because I love all the space and when I use the chain strap it feels very comfortable! It might also be that I'm not very thin but I feel the NS suits my body type better. As soon as I tried it out in macys, I fell for the NS and felt a strong preference for it. 

Wow I can only imagine how beautiful the pebbled navy is! I hope to see a mod. picture some day in a thread! *Wink*


----------



## lovelystars

Cahlee said:


> First off, thank you to both of you!
> 
> Jazzyj if you're referring to the pebbled leather, use the MK leather cleaner and rain and stain repellent once a month.
> 
> For the canvas it says to wipe with a damp cloth on the care card. I haven't gotten much else on it but maybe a little dust and some fibers. Id say to avoid using it in the rain. As long as you don't spill liquids, or keep it around dirty floors, it should remain clean. A daily pat to remove new dust and a lint roller to take off any fibers that stick to the canvas is the average maintenance.
> I'd say it's moderately easy. If you were to drop something on it, I feel it'd be the same as caring for clothes. Remove before it stains, blot, don't rub. I hope that helps! I haven't had her for too long




I'm thinking to get another one.. argh.. this forum isn't helping me LOL
Now now, the black/white canvas or the fushia saffiano or a navy blue soft leather.
I WANT THEM ALL!!!!!!


----------



## lovelystars

minami said:


> Hey!! I'm living in Johor right now lol..I have to ship to my gf in SG as they don't even ship to Malaysia lol..think the prices in the KL boutique are slightly higher than SG as well




I know right. sucks to be in this part of the world lol!
BUT nothing shall stop us from getting these lovely baby hamiltons!!!!!!!!


----------



## designer.deals

My growing Hamilton obsession...


----------



## boeyshona

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2587778
> 
> 
> My growing Hamilton obsession...




Gorgeous! Love the khaki/dune and the rich blue one that you have!!


----------



## boeyshona

Yay I managed to win a brand new hamilton in ostrich in zinnia pink today and I'm getting my luggage hamilton in N/S tomorrow!! 

This starts my addiction! So happy and I'm like counting down now to receive my bag!


----------



## designer.deals

boeyshona said:


> Yay I managed to win a brand new hamilton in ostrich in zinnia pink today and I'm getting my luggage hamilton in N/S tomorrow!!
> 
> This starts my addiction! So happy and I'm like counting down now to receive my bag!




Thanks! 

The obsession begins.. So hard not to especially at good deals


----------



## boeyshona

designer.deals said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The obsession begins.. So hard not to especially at good deals




I know it's so terrible!!! Lol I need to stop for a few months at least hahaha! 

I've considered getting the E/W but I find that it's too large and deep for me. Is it too deep to find stuff? I find like it's hard to rummage through with such  big purse!


----------



## designer.deals

boeyshona said:


> I know it's so terrible!!! Lol I need to stop for a few months at least hahaha!
> 
> I've considered getting the E/W but I find that it's too large and deep for me. Is it too deep to find stuff? I find like it's hard to rummage through with such  big purse!




It can be but I've managed to love it.. At first I didn't like it because I thought it was too big but now I've changed my mind


----------



## Cahlee

lovelystars said:


> I'm thinking to get another one.. argh.. this forum isn't helping me LOL
> Now now, the black/white canvas or the fushia saffiano or a navy blue soft leather.
> I WANT THEM ALL!!!!!!




Yeah... I've bought 6 Hamiltons since I joined this forum, and I joined the beginning of April. Although it might not have been so much the forum as to more of my obsession. I made my first MK purchase on February 26th of this year. I've been very bad this year :[


----------



## boeyshona

Cahlee said:


> Yeah... I've bought 6 Hamiltons since I joined this forum, and I joined the beginning of April. Although it might not have been so much the forum as to more of my obsession. I made my first MK purchase on February 26th of this year. I've been very bad this year :[




Haha I got my first hamilton just last month and this week I ordered two more!!! ><


----------



## lovelystars

Cahlee said:


> Yeah... I've bought 6 Hamiltons since I joined this forum, and I joined the beginning of April. Although it might not have been so much the forum as to more of my obsession. I made my first MK purchase on February 26th of this year. I've been very bad this year :[




that is fast!!
it's ok babe I am with you!
if my bags are at such a good deal I will probably be like you xD

now I shall buy 1 each month to ease my guilt of splurging on bags of the same designs. hahahaha


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Cahlee

QUOTE=boeyshona;26627453]Haha I got my first hamilton just last month and this week I ordered two more!!! ><[/QUOTE]


For the prices you pay for them, that adds up to a lot really fast. At least nothing is keeping you from buying them! 



lovelystars said:


> that is fast!!
> it's ok babe I am with you!
> if my bags are at such a good deal I will probably be like you xD
> 
> now I shall buy 1 each month to ease my guilt of splurging on bags of the same designs. hahahaha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Ahh, yeah, you'll be looking forward to each month then. Good luck on your goal! I'd probably take it easy too if the bags cost so much even after promotion codes. After I buy an optic white, I'll probably buy one every two months since I want to start putting away for something else!


----------



## boeyshona

Cahlee said:


> For the prices you pay for them, that adds up to a lot really fast. At least nothing is keeping you from buying them!




Yeah it does but I'm not paying full price for those! My pink ostrich one is from eBay for about USD200 and a preloved luggage hamilton for about USD160! That's not bad of a deal!  I'm excited to post pics of them once I've received them!


----------



## Cahlee

boeyshona said:


> Yeah it does but I'm not paying full price for those! My pink ostrich one is from eBay for about USD200 and a preloved luggage hamilton for about USD160! That's not bad of a deal!  I'm excited to post pics of them once I've received them!




Oh wow! Those are really good deals. I can't wait to see them! I'm sure you'll love the luggage, it's so versatile!


----------



## boeyshona

Cahlee said:


> Oh wow! Those are really good deals. I can't wait to see them! I'm sure you'll love the luggage, it's so versatile!




Yeah I'll be getting my luggage hamilton in 20 mins time! Meeting a local seller soon hahaha excited! But her lock area is kinda heavily scratched so I might have to use the bag with the lock part overlapped to cover the scratches! Hope I made sense lol


----------



## Cahlee

Oh the little rectangle that goes behind the lock and is attached to the leather? Well maybe the scratches won't be too visible from afar!


----------



## boeyshona

Cahlee said:


> Oh the little rectangle that goes behind the lock and is attached to the leather? Well maybe the scratches won't be too visible from afar!




Yeah that part! Haha I can't stand seeing scratches so I think I might overlap it. Does anyone uses the bag this way?


----------



## Cahlee

I actually had the luggage color right to my side since I used it today. This is what it'll look like ^^^&#11014;&#65039;&#11014;&#65039;

And what it normally looks like &#11015;&#65039;&#11015;&#65039;


----------



## boeyshona

Cahlee said:


> View attachment 2588317
> 
> 
> I actually had the luggage color right to my side since I used it today. This is what it'll look like ^^^&#11014;&#65039;&#11014;&#65039;
> 
> And what it normally looks like &#11015;&#65039;&#11015;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2588322




Hehe thanks for the pics!! You're incredibly quick! It doesn't look that bad with it overlapped hehe


----------



## Cahlee

Yeah... I just woke up from a nap so I'm being incredibly lazy staying in my bed, trying to get myself to do hw
Oh and it does look nice either way! I'm sure it'll be fine, and you got it at half the price so that's a great deal! Good luck getting your purse!


----------



## boeyshona

Cahlee said:


> Yeah... I just woke up from a nap so I'm being incredibly lazy staying in my bed, trying to get myself to do hw




But do you think will it damage the leather over time if I use the bag overlapped?


----------



## boeyshona

Say hello to my new gorgeous luggage hamilton!! 













My cat says, HI! Hahaha


----------



## Cahlee

Your cat is absolutely precious! Give me, give me!!

Alright now that I'm composed, your bag is gorgeous! I hope you enjoy it lots! Congratulations

Oh and what do you mean by using the bag overlapped? Are you still referring to the part behind the lock? If so I don't think it'll damage the leather as there's no sharp edges on the lock. I've read stories of other tpf-ers wearing it the same way to avoid scratching the lock itself, and I haven't heard anything about it damaging the leather


----------



## boeyshona

Cahlee said:


> Your cat is absolutely precious! Give me, give me!!
> 
> Alright now that I'm composed, your bag is gorgeous! I hope you enjoy it lots! Congratulations
> 
> Oh and what do you mean by using the bag overlapped? Are you still referring to the part behind the lock? If so I don't think it'll damage the leather as there's no sharp edges on the lock. I've read stories of other tpf-ers wearing it the same way to avoid scratching the lock itself, and I haven't heard anything about it damaging the leather




Haha he was getting excited and I caught him licking my bag. LOL. 

Oh yes I'm still referring to the lock area! Cool I'm gonna use this bag like that to avoid anymore scratches!! Haha and I'm surprised this saffiano leather is pretty soft too!


----------



## Cahlee

AWWW that's so adorable. He looks so cute, with his ombré like fur pattern! He probably thinks the hand bag is a beauty as well so I guess he wanted to taste it! Haha
Once more congratulations! Wear her well!


----------



## boeyshona

Cahlee said:


> AWWW that's so adorable. He looks so cute, with his ombré like fur pattern! He probably thinks the hand bag is a beauty as well so I guess he wanted to taste it! Haha
> Enjoy!




Haha he's a seal point Ragdoll actually. His colours are not fully grown yet so it's like an ombré. LOL


----------



## Cahlee

boeyshona said:


> Haha he's a seal point Ragdoll actually. His colours are not fully grown yet so it's like an ombré. LOL




Hmm, that explains it, but it's really cute, stunt the color growth and leave it like that! Just kidding, he'll look adorable either way. Make sure to take lots of pictures of him right now, he's such a trendy colored cat! 

Are you thinking of any other colors right now to add to your collection or are you going to try and cut yourself off for a little?


----------



## boeyshona

Cahlee said:


> Hmm, that explains it, but it's really cute, stunt the color growth and leave it like that! Just kidding, he'll look adorable either way. Make sure to take lots of pictures of him right now, he's such a trendy colored cat!
> 
> Are you thinking of any other colors right now to add to your collection or are you going to try and cut yourself off for a little?




Heh I would really love to add a malachite, red and violet to my collection in the near future! I really love the size of this hamilton! Lol I need to depend on eBay for that...


----------



## adabeta

I have yet another question!  I'm getting the east west hamilton next week and read a review that with the saffiano leather the short handles don't fold down all the way so it's hard to use the longer handle, just wondering if this is true because I really want to use the long handle! Thanks!!


----------



## boeyshona

adabeta said:


> I have yet another question!  I'm getting the east west hamilton next week and read a review that with the saffiano leather the short handles don't fold down all the way so it's hard to use the longer handle, just wondering if this is true because I really want to use the long handle! Thanks!!




Yep that is true! The short handles don't actually fold down all the way but I guess with constant use it will eventually if you decide to only use the longer strap!


----------



## Cahlee

boeyshona said:


> Heh I would really love to add a malachite, red and violet to my collection in the near future! I really love the size of this hamilton! Lol I need to depend on eBay for that...




One of my future colors to get is definitely the red. I need another pop of color in my life!


----------



## boeyshona

Cahlee said:


> One of my future colors to get is definitely the red. I need another pop of color in my life!




Haha yes you do own a lot of neutral colour bags! I'd want a khaki or yellow too! Sigh, wish list is amounting...


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2587778
> 
> 
> My growing Hamilton obsession...



What a lovely family photo.  Beautiful.


----------



## AuntJulie

adabeta said:


> I have yet another question!  I'm getting the east west hamilton next week and read a review that with the saffiano leather the short handles don't fold down all the way so it's hard to use the longer handle, just wondering if this is true because I really want to use the long handle! Thanks!!




On me, the large and the east west both do that. Grr


----------



## acm1134

Ladies ! So I have found the e/w hamilton brown monogram for a good deal and was wondering what your opinions are ! I have many MK bags, but none are the monogram print. I think this bag is small enough that it wouldn't be so "loud" with the MK, let me know opinions and if you think I should order her (:


----------



## paula3boys

acm1134 said:


> Ladies ! So I have found the e/w hamilton brown monogram for a good deal and was wondering what your opinions are ! I have many MK bags, but none are the monogram print. I think this bag is small enough that it wouldn't be so "loud" with the MK, let me know opinions and if you think I should order her (:




I personally don't like signature for any brand, but it matters what you like!


----------



## Cahlee

acm1134 said:


> Ladies ! So I have found the e/w hamilton brown monogram for a good deal and was wondering what your opinions are ! I have many MK bags, but none are the monogram print. I think this bag is small enough that it wouldn't be so "loud" with the MK, let me know opinions and if you think I should order her (:




I know a lot of people who like the brown signature print. I personally prefer the vanilla print, but I think the brown looks pretty in the e/w!


----------



## AuntJulie

I really like the brown monogram signature Hamilton!  I love the saddle trim on it!


----------



## ShaNayNay

My small but growing family. Newest addition is the Navy Mono stripe.... I absolutely ADORE her.


----------



## JVXOXO

ShaNayNay said:


> My small but growing family. Newest addition is the Navy Mono stripe.... I absolutely ADORE her.
> 
> View attachment 2589547



I love your whipstitch in vanilla!


----------



## Cahlee

ShaNayNay said:


> My small but growing family. Newest addition is the Navy Mono stripe.... I absolutely ADORE her.
> 
> View attachment 2589547




I really love the mono stripe! She's adorable, I'm missing mine already! Today I returned the one I had and got it in the NS size instead.


----------



## adabeta

Does it bother anyone that the short handles don't fold down all of the way if your using the long strap?


----------



## BewitchedByBags

Love, love, love MK bags!!


----------



## Cahlee

adabeta said:


> Does it bother anyone that the short handles don't fold down all of the way if your using the long strap?




It does for me a bit. I returned two EW I had since I hadn't used them, and re-bought them in NS. I love the comfort of using the straps, which is one of the reasons I did the change.


----------



## adabeta

Cahlee said:


> It does for me a bit. I returned two EW I had since I hadn't used them, and re-bought them in NS. I love the comfort of using the straps, which is one of the reasons I did the change.


Do the short straps lay flat on the NS bags? I know I will want to use the longer strap but the NS is too big for me! I love the Hamilton though and really want one!!


----------



## Cahlee

adabeta said:


> Do the short straps lay flat on the NS bags? I know I will want to use the longer strap but the NS is too big for me! I love the Hamilton though and really want one!!




On all of mine the short straps lay right against the body of the bag when not in use, or when used with the shoulder strap. Have you ever tried it on in store? If you have then it can't be helped, but if you haven't don't knock it until you try it. For reference I'm 5'2'' 125 lbs and the NS looks better on me (compared to EW) due to my body type.


----------



## ShaNayNay

JVXOXO said:


> I love your whipstitch in vanilla!


 
Thank you!


----------



## ShaNayNay

Cahlee said:


> I really love the mono stripe! She's adorable, I'm missing mine already! Today I returned the one I had and got it in the NS size instead.


 
It really does look great with just about any outfit. I've never had this type of material so I hope it holds up well.


----------



## MrsMuffin

Hi Hamilton-Specialists. I am still watching this hamilton in ebay but i am unsure which Color it exectly is. The seller said he bought it as Pearl grey but he also say it looks closer to dark Khaki. What do you think,Pearl grey, dark Khaki or some other. I asked the seller for some other pics in daylight


----------



## acm1134

MrsMuffin said:


> Hi Hamilton-Specialists. I am still watching this hamilton in ebay but i am unsure which Color it exectly is. The seller said he bought it as Pearl grey but he also say it looks closer to dark Khaki. What do you think,Pearl grey, dark Khaki or some other. I asked the seller for some other pics in daylight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2590069
> View attachment 2590070
> View attachment 2590071
> View attachment 2590072
> View attachment 2590073
> View attachment 2590074
> View attachment 2590075




Pearl grey has silver hardware so this bag looks like dark khaki


----------



## MrsMuffin

Thank you so much!!


----------



## boeyshona

Hi I have a question. Does tangerine and luggage colour look similar? Does anyone own the two to make a pic comparison? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cherry1

Hi! I own the luggage N/S Hamilton tote & I owned the Tangerine N/S hamilton tote before & the colors are totally different the tangerine is a bright orange


----------



## lovelystars

hello lovely ladies, anyone can take a shot of the Hamilton in black and navy? I feel like purchasing the navy now hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## boeyshona

lovelystars said:


> hello lovely ladies, anyone can take a shot of the Hamilton in black and navy? I feel like purchasing the navy now hahaha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Get the navy!! It's beautiful!!! Haha I posted mine a few pages back lol


----------



## boeyshona

Cherry1 said:


> Hi! I own the luggage N/S Hamilton tote & I owned the Tangerine N/S hamilton tote before & the colors are totally different the tangerine is a bright orange




Thank you!! I hope someone has the pic for comparison haha!


----------



## adabeta

Cahlee said:


> On all of mine the short straps lay right against the body of the bag when not in use, or when used with the shoulder strap. Have you ever tried it on in store? If you have then it can't be helped, but if you haven't don't knock it until you try it. For reference I'm 5'2'' 125 lbs and the NS looks better on me (compared to EW) due to my body type.


Thanks for your help! I have tried the NS on and it's too large for me, I'm usually carrying a one year old and a diaper bag so I don't like very big bags right now. I think I'll stick with the East west and just hope the straps lay flat after time!


----------



## Cahlee

adabeta said:


> Thanks for your help! I have tried the NS on and it's too large for me, I'm usually carrying a one year old and a diaper bag so I don't like very big bags right now. I think I'll stick with the East west and just hope the straps lay flat after time!




Aww yeah I can see where it would get heavy fast. That's a lot to be carrying at once! I'm sure the straps on the EW will loosen a bit over time.


----------



## Cahlee

I can't stop browsing these forums! My Vanilla Saffiano Hamilton arrives today. I'm on edge!


----------



## designer.deals

Cahlee said:


> I can't stop browsing these forums! My Vanilla Saffiano Hamilton arrives today. I'm on edge!




From where?


----------



## Cahlee

designer.deals said:


> From where?




I bought mine on ebay since it's officially sold out everywhere minus one website where it's going for 450 and I wasn't going to pay that lol. It just arrived, and it checks out as authentic. I'm a very happy girl!


----------



## designer.deals

Cahlee said:


> I bought mine on ebay since it's officially sold out everywhere minus one website where it's going for 450 and I wasn't going to pay that lol. It just arrived, and it checks out as authentic. I'm a very happy girl!




It is saffiano ?


----------



## Cahlee

designer.deals said:


> It is saffiano ?




Yes, I have the vanilla in both pebbled leather and saffiano now!


----------



## designer.deals

Cahlee said:


> Yes, I have the vanilla in both pebbled leather and saffiano now!




I needa look on eBay for one but I'm always effy about eBay


----------



## Cahlee

designer.deals said:


> I needa look on eBay for one but I'm always effy about eBay




Yeah, most of them looked a bit used, and the others were listed as saffiano but were really pebbled leather (as it's easy to tell the difference from picture) I paid a bit high for mine, but it's new. I wouldn't mind buying something used but since it's a light color I didn't want to take any chances!


----------



## Cahlee

LovelyStars




I took this photo the day they arrived. I hope you can see the color difference as I used my phone!


----------



## Cahlee

Eek!


----------



## janiesea3

Cahlee said:


> View attachment 2590759
> 
> 
> Eek!



Drooling...


----------



## adabeta

Cahlee said:


> View attachment 2590759
> 
> 
> Eek!


Love it!! It's so hard to pick a color, I want them all!


----------



## houstonm2198

Cahlee said:


> View attachment 2590759
> 
> 
> Eek!


She's gorgeous!


----------



## adabeta

Cahlee said:


> LovelyStars
> 
> View attachment 2590729
> 
> 
> I took this photo the day they arrived. I hope you can see the color difference as I used my phone!


Which color do you like better?? I think I've narrowed my options down to black or navy because I want something that goes with most colors! I just got a different MK bag in luggage so that color is out.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2587778
> 
> 
> My growing Hamilton obsession...


 
WOW you moved on from the Selma... to the Hamilton.  Love them all!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Cahlee said:


> View attachment 2586677
> 
> 
> This is missing the pearl gray and sapphire I put on presale for macys


 
Great Hamiltons !!!  Enjoy


----------



## Cahlee

janiesea3 said:


> Drooling...




Thank you! She's my new favorite!



adabeta said:


> Love it!! It's so hard to pick a color, I want them all!




I totally understand. I need them allllll. It's so bad, but feels so right. They're all just so classic, I don't see how someone wouldn't take the jump on this bag and buy at least one! A friend of mine is a bit of a brand snob and won't even look at the purse. I think it's ridiculous! If you think it's pretty, wear it! 



houstonm2198 said:


> She's gorgeous!




Thank you so much! 



adabeta said:


> Which color do you like better?? I think I've narrowed my options down to black or navy because I want something that goes with most colors! I just got a different MK bag in luggage so that color is out.




Well my current preference is black, but that's also because I haven't gotten around to using navy yet. I'll probably use it tomorrow. I think either will be great choices since  they will go with so much outfits. It's hard to say! I lean towards black, but navy is really beautiful and I'd say it depends what your outfits consist of! If you have a lot of white/light/ivory/browns I'd say navy because it makes such a beautiful combination! Black if you use darker colors, ivory, grays, or vintage-y colors. Hope I helped somewhat!


----------



## adabeta

Cahlee said:


> Thank you! She's my new favorite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally understand. I need them allllll. It's so bad, but feels so right. They're all just so classic, I don't see how someone wouldn't take the jump on this bag and buy at least one! A friend of mine is a bit of a brand snob and won't even look at the purse. I think it's ridiculous! If you think it's pretty, wear it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well my current preference is black, but that's also because I haven't gotten around to using navy yet. I'll probably use it tomorrow. I think either will be great choices since  they will go with so much outfits. It's hard to say! I lean towards black, but navy is really beautiful and I'd say it depends what your outfits consist of! If you have a lot of white/light/ivory/browns I'd say navy because it makes such a beautiful combination! Black if you use darker colors, ivory, grays, or vintage-y colors. Hope I helped somewhat!


I do have a lot of black clothes, but the navy is so pretty too I can't decide! (I'm a very indecisive person haha)


----------



## boeyshona

Cahlee said:


> View attachment 2590759
> 
> 
> Eek!




Ah vanilla is so gorgeous against gold hardware!! Yay to a new addition!!


----------



## Cahlee

boeyshona said:


> Ah vanilla is so gorgeous against gold hardware!! Yay to a new addition!!




Thank you! Cheers to more on the way LOL!


----------



## designer.deals

Ladies I would like your opinions in palm ew Hamilton. How would I pair it?


----------



## designer.deals

Never mind . It sold out before I could purchase for $156


----------



## AuntJulie

designer.deals said:


> Never mind . It sold out before I could purchase for $156




Bummer!  I love that one!


----------



## babydau

AuntJulie said:


> View attachment 2584630
> 
> View attachment 2584633


OMG!!! this is the same exact one I want! 
is this in saffiano leather?
can you please share some mod shots?
(I don't have any MK bags and I want this one to be my first!)


----------



## Restore724

My 1st MK Hamilton in soft, black leather with gold hardware. 


I think I got the older style because it's not saffiano leather and it does not have extra strip of leather across the top closure.
Also it has tan lining instead of black.  
I just love it!


----------



## lala76

Cahlee said:


> View attachment 2590759
> 
> 
> Eek!


Wow! That is GORGEOUS!


----------



## lala76

Restore724 said:


> My 1st MK Hamilton in soft, black leather with gold hardware.
> 
> 
> I think I got the older style because it's not saffiano leather and it does not have extra strip of leather across the top closure.
> Also it has tan lining instead of black.
> I just love it!


So pretty! The leather looks so soft!


----------



## Restore724

lala76 said:


> So pretty! The leather looks so soft!





Thanks!


----------



## Cahlee

lala76 said:


> Wow! That is GORGEOUS!




Thank you!


----------



## Shelly95

Should I get a large dark khaki hamilton??


----------



## fieldsinspring

Raspberry large hamilton. Just arrived today.


----------



## Shelly95

Shelly95 said:


> Should I get a large dark khaki hamilton??



Never mind, I just bought it!!! Can't wait for it to get here, hopefully it won't be too big on me. MK is sooo addictive! I'm on serious ban now, bought three bags within one month already


----------



## Cahlee

Shelly95 said:


> Never mind, I just bought it!!! Can't wait for it to get here, hopefully it won't be too big on me. MK is sooo addictive! I'm on serious ban now, bought three bags within one month already




Congratulations! It's a very pretty color! I hope you happy dance when it arrives! My summer blue NS hamilton is arriving today and I'm so excited. 

I'm in the same boat with you, I went overboard this month. I shouldn't even mention how many MK bags I've bought this month. I've been very very bad


----------



## Shelly95

Cahlee said:


> Congratulations! It's a very pretty color! I hope you happy dance when it arrives! My summer blue NS hamilton is arriving today and I'm so excited.
> 
> I'm in the same boat with you, I went overboard this month. I shouldn't even mention how many MK bags I've bought this month. I've been very very bad



Thank you! I was debating whether to get dark khaki or hunt for dark dune. But when I saw two colours side by side, my eyes constantly went for dark khaki so I had to have it! I never had a beige/light colour bag before so I'm really excited!

I have a medium dressy in summer blue, the colour is beautiful though I wish it was a bit lighter like in stock photos. Nevertheless, congrats and enjoy your bag! Don't forget to share us photos  

Haha dw I might've been a little bit more crazy for bags than you, I actually bought a lot of stuff from other brands along with 9 MK bags this year and I'm still a student! Really need to stop going on TPF


----------



## Cahlee

Shelly95 said:


> Thank you! I was debating whether to get dark khaki or hunt for dark dune. But when I saw two colours side by side, my eyes constantly went for dark khaki so I had to have it! I never had a beige/light colour bag before so I'm really excited!
> 
> I have a medium dressy in summer blue, the colour is beautiful though I wish it was a bit lighter like in stock photos. Nevertheless, congrats and enjoy your bag! Don't forget to share us photos
> 
> Haha dw I might've been a little bit more crazy for bags than you, I actually bought a lot of stuff from other brands along with 9 MK bags this year and I'm still a student! Really need to stop going on TPF




That must have been a tough call, they're both very beautiful. I lean towards dark khaki as well though since I love the colors between white and brown! 

I can't wait to get it, after I get out of work today Im going straight home to rip it open! I'll definitely post pictures!

We should both be stripped of our debit cards! I made my first MK purchase at the very end of February. I'm now the owner of 18 MK products (16 bags 2 small cross bodies). And of course I've bought clothing and so on in between. I'm pretty young and a college student as well! Everything I buy is from my own pocket. My parents would be furious if they knew my shopping habits! Thankfully I'm not using credit cards though so it makes me feel like it's not an issue... Yet! Lol. 
We should go to therapy together!


----------



## AuntJulie

babydau said:


> OMG!!! this is the same exact one I want!
> is this in saffiano leather?
> can you please share some mod shots?
> (I don't have any MK bags and I want this one to be my first!)



Yes it's saffiano leather and the pics don't do the color justice!  

There are mod shots of this bag in the thread for mod shots. You don't want to see a pic of me with this bag!  I'm 47 and overweight!  Lol


----------



## Shelly95

Cahlee said:


> That must have been a tough call, they're both very beautiful. I lean towards dark khaki as well though since I love the colors between white and brown!
> 
> I can't wait to get it, after I get out of work today Im going straight home to rip it open! I'll definitely post pictures!
> 
> We should both be stripped of our debit cards! I made my first MK purchase at the very end of February. I'm now the owner of 18 MK products (16 bags 2 small cross bodies). And of course I've bought clothing and so on in between. I'm 18 years old, first year college student, and everything I buy is from my own pocket. Thankfully I'm not using credit cards though so it makes me feel like it's not an issue... Yet! Lol. We should go to therapy together!



I have yet to see either colours in person but dark dune appears really dark in some pictures and well, I always want a light beige coloured bag so there was nearly no contest lol!

Good thing you live in US, I assume? I'm so both jealous and grateful I don't come across many great deals like other TPFers or else I'd have spent a lot more than I already had. I live in Australia so most MK stuff I can get my hands on are around retail price and have to pay shipping fee on top of that as well >< I guess that eases my addiction a little bit but of course, I still definitely need to put my cards in the freezer to keep me from spending just like in Confessions of a Shopaholic!


----------



## Cahlee

Shelly95 said:


> I have yet to see either colours in person but dark dune appears really dark in some pictures and well, I always want a light beige coloured bag so there was nearly no contest lol!
> 
> Good thing you live in US, I assume? I'm so both jealous and grateful I don't come across many great deals like other TPFers or else I'd have spent a lot more than I already had. I live in Australia so most MK stuff I can get my hands on are around retail price and have to pay shipping fee on top of that as well >< I guess that eases my addiction a little bit but of course, I still definitely need to put my cards in the freezer to keep me from spending just like in Confessions of a Shopaholic!




Well even if there was no competition, MK has some rich an beautiful colors! 
Ouch, yeah that must hurt. Ive only paid retail on one handbag, and that was because it was sold out everywhere and might be a discontinued color, or at least not coming back until fall. Otherwise I hate paying retail. The only other time I will let myself pay retail is when I hopefully buy a prada tote as a gift to myself for my birthday this year. I don't get the best deals, but it is still a deal. Normally I get 25%. I'm too impatient and a wuss to wait for things to go on a steep discount for the fear that it will sell out! I already have my next few purchases mapped out! Even if you put the cards away, if you know the numbers, it doesn't help!


----------



## Shelly95

Cahlee said:


> Well even if there was no competition, MK has some rich an beautiful colors!
> Ouch, yeah that must hurt. Ive only paid retail on one handbag, and that was because it was sold out everywhere and might be a discontinued color, or at least not coming back until fall. Otherwise I hate paying retail. The only other time I will let myself pay retail is when I hopefully buy a prada tote as a gift to myself for my birthday this year. I don't get the best deals, but it is still a deal. Normally I get 25%. I'm too impatient and a wuss to wait for things to go on a steep discount for the fear that it will sell out! I already have my next few purchases mapped out! Even if you put the cards away, if you know the numbers, it doesn't help!



I know! There are just sooo many beautiful colours. But I'm justifying myself for buying new bags is for everyday school and work so I usually opt for neutral colours. Really trying not to buy too many! I still have a few bags haven't used for a while up for sale but it's been pretty slow. 

I usually buy my bags from reputable sellers on eBay, scary, I know! I always have to take cautions like check feedbacks, research them, authenticate the bags etc every time I make a purchase. They probably buy their bags on sale as their bags are cheaper and they're pretty generous with giving me discounts so that's not too bad  I love Prada totes, always plan to get a BN2274 in Cammeo (most gorgeous colour eveeeeeer!) but can never pull the trigger because their quality control has been an issue for a while. So check the bag thoroughly before you purchase!


----------



## Cahlee

No, I don't think it's scary to buy from ebay, so long as the seller has a good reputation and if you pay through paypal you'll be off well. Two of my bags are from ebay, it's really good when you're trying to find a bag they no longer sell in stores.

Thanks for the heads up, I definitely plan on going in person to a prada boutique if and when I do buy it. For $2500 I'm going to analyze every last detail!


----------



## Cahlee

My new sweety that arrived today!


----------



## lovelystars

Cahlee said:


> View attachment 2594587
> 
> 
> My new sweety that arrived today!




THIS COLOR IS GORGEOUS!!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## boeyshona

Cahlee said:


> View attachment 2594587
> 
> 
> My new sweety that arrived today!




Omg that is summer blue right!! Haha so pretty!


----------



## lovelystars

Cahlee said:


> LovelyStars
> 
> View attachment 2590729
> 
> 
> I took this photo the day they arrived. I hope you can see the color difference as I used my phone!




wow I only saw this picture now! omg so pretty!

when worn, do they look different? under sunlight they should look more different right?

I am about to order the navy blue like now. am also considering the canvas one with black and white strips.

but I don't baby my bags so I thought  I will feel better and more at ease with the navy blue saffiano, am just afraid it will look soooo similar to the black one. :/


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## boeyshona

lovelystars said:


> wow I only saw this picture now! omg so pretty!
> 
> when worn, do they look different? under sunlight they should look more different right?
> 
> I am about to order the navy blue like now. am also considering the canvas one with black and white strips.
> 
> but I don't baby my bags so I thought  I will feel better and more at ease with the navy blue saffiano, am just afraid it will look soooo similar to the black one. :/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




You should get the navy! I own navy and luggage colours right now and navy does match almost everything I wear


----------



## lovelystars

boeyshona said:


> You should get the navy! I own navy and luggage colours right now and navy does match almost everything I wear




but I already have it in black as well. I am just afraid the navy will look so similar to black. am googling navy Hamilton on google but from some views it looks so like black. ><


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Cahlee

lovelystars said:


> THIS COLOR IS GORGEOUS!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Thank you! I was worried the color would be too light in person, but it's perfect!



boeyshona said:


> Omg that is summer blue right!! Haha so pretty!




Yes it is! I love it way more than I thought I would have!


----------



## boeyshona

lovelystars said:


> but I already have it in black as well. I am just afraid the navy will look so similar to black. am googling navy Hamilton on google but from some views it looks so like black. ><
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Well it's pretty dark I would say but owning both black and navy is a good choice


----------



## Cahlee

lovelystars said:


> but I already have it in black as well. I am just afraid the navy will look so similar to black. am googling navy Hamilton on google but from some views it looks so like black. ><
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum









The last is my large selma messenger, it's a bit easier to see the navy color. I personally feel there's a big enough difference between the colors!


----------



## lovelystars

boeyshona said:


> Well it's pretty dark I would say but owning both black and navy is a good choice




ah hahahaha I love your reply hahaha. but my wallet hates ur reply xD


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## boeyshona

lovelystars said:


> ah hahahaha I love your reply hahaha. but my wallet hates ur reply xD
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




XD I don't own black so I can't do a comparison pic for you hahhaa!!


----------



## lovelystars

Cahlee said:


> View attachment 2594832
> View attachment 2594834
> View attachment 2594836
> 
> 
> The last is my large selma messenger, it's a bit easier to see the navy color. I personally feel there's a big enough difference between the colors!




thank you so much for the pictures!!!!
when it's compared to the black, there is a significant difference. but when the blue is by itself/not with any black, It looks like black. LOL

if it's not too troublesome, can do a mod shot with the navy pls?

but I am so leaned towards getting my navy baby damn. ah haha



Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## lovelystars

boeyshona said:


> XD I don't own black so I can't do a comparison pic for you hahhaa!!




it's ok my dear, our awesome cahlee has done a side by side comparison for us. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## lovelystars

one more question though. how do u girls store ur large Hamilton in saffiano? it's so large and stiff, my huge container that I use to store my bags standing up is already full with my current collection of bags!

how to squeeze in my navy baby *cry


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## boeyshona

lovelystars said:


> one more question though. how do u girls store ur large Hamilton in saffiano? it's so large and stiff, my huge container that I use to store my bags standing up is already full with my current collection of bags!
> 
> how to squeeze in my navy baby *cry
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Wow you store your bags in containers?? I just store my bags in their dust bags and that's it... No space for my bags to get their own wardrobe, lol


----------



## Cahlee

lovelystars said:


> thank you so much for the pictures!!!!
> when it's compared to the black, there is a significant difference. but when the blue is by itself/not with any black, It looks like black. LOL
> 
> if it's not too troublesome, can do a mod shot with the navy pls?
> 
> but I am so leaned towards getting my navy baby damn. ah haha
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




It may look similar to black when on it's own, but it's beautiful nonetheless. If my black handbag looks off in an outfit, navy swoops in to fit perfectly. I think it's a good investment, it's a classic color!

I'll post a mod. picture before I go to bed! I feel too lazy to go up to my room at the moment.

I'd say do it :x I know, boeyshona and I are very bad influences! Lol


----------



## boeyshona

Cahlee said:


> It may look similar to black when on it's own, but it's beautiful nonetheless. If my black handbag looks off in an outfit, navy swoops in to fit perfectly. I think it's a good investment, it's a classic color!
> 
> I'll post a mod. picture before I go to bed! I feel too lazy to go up to my room at the moment.
> 
> I'd say do it :x I know, boeyshona and I are very bad influences! Lol




Hahaha!! Cahlee, you have new purchases coming in every week lol so you're the bad influencer here


----------



## boeyshona

Btw I bidded on eBay for a NS whipped hamilton in khaki. Lol looks like I'm getting to the 'dark' side because I used to think NS might be too big for me. I might take a gamble this time!


----------



## Cahlee

boeyshona said:


> Wow you store your bags in containers?? I just store my bags in their dust bags and that's it... No space for my bags to get their own wardrobe, lol




Yeah, same here! I just keep my bags in their dust bags among the bottom of my closet! Although I'm sadly running out of space, so I don't know what to do now lol! I don't have anywhere else to put them right now, although I was considering buying a purse organizer, but I'm not sure.


----------



## lovelystars

Cahlee said:


> It may look similar to black when on it's own, but it's beautiful nonetheless. If my black handbag looks off in an outfit, navy swoops in to fit perfectly. I think it's a good investment, it's a classic color!
> 
> I'll post a mod. picture before I go to bed! I feel too lazy to go up to my room at the moment.
> 
> I'd say do it :x I know, boeyshona and I are very bad influences! Lol




thank you babe!

yes you 2 super bad influence but I love the both of you la hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## lovelystars

boeyshona said:


> Btw I bidded on eBay for a NS whipped hamilton in khaki. Lol looks like I'm getting to the 'dark' side because I used to think NS might be too big for me. I might take a gamble this time!




you won't regret the NS, it's so beautiful. it looks better on me than the EW


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## lovelystars

Cahlee said:


> Yeah, same here! I just keep my bags in their dust bags among the bottom of my closet! Although I'm sadly running out of space, so I don't know what to do now lol! I don't have anywhere else to put them right now, although I was considering buying a purse organizer, but I'm not sure.




what is a purse organiser?
in my country, space is really scarce here, so my bedroom isn't big. and I am running out of spaces to keep my bagsssss. :/ damn.


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Cahlee

boeyshona said:


> Hahaha!! Cahlee, you have new purchases coming in every week lol so you're the bad influencer here




You were the one who said navy is worth buying!   !

Im slowing down, I swear! As soon as the macys f&f sale starts, just optic white. After that, I'm going to go on a ban!


----------



## boeyshona

Cahlee said:


> Yeah, same here! I just keep my bags in their dust bags among the bottom of my closet! Although I'm sadly running out of space, so I don't know what to do now lol! I don't have anywhere else to put them right now, although I was considering buying a purse organizer, but I'm not sure.




Lol mine is stored right above my wardrobe and it's kinda collecting dust up there because I'm piling them up. Thankfully for dust bags!!


----------



## lovelystars

is this the true color of a navy? the color looks so bright and nice here.

this image is not mine, I googled it.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## lovelystars

Cahlee said:


> You were the one who said navy is worth buying!   !
> 
> Im slowing down, I swear! As soon as the macys f&f sale starts, just optic white. After that, I'm going to go on a ban!




we don't trust you on that, hahaha!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## boeyshona

lovelystars said:


> you won't regret the NS, it's so beautiful. it looks better on me than the EW
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Really! I hope I won't regret my decision in bidding for one  I didn't win a saffiano in grey last night and I'm pretty upset about it lol


----------



## boeyshona

lovelystars said:


> is this the true color of a navy? the color looks so bright and nice here.
> 
> this image is not mine, I googled it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2594882
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Not really mine is somehow darker. Refer to Cahlee's pictures, I think they're more accurate!


----------



## Cahlee

lovelystars said:


> 1.yes you 2 super bad influence but I love the both of you la hahaha
> 
> 2. you won't regret the NS, it's so beautiful. it looks better on me than the EW
> 
> 3. what is a purse organiser?
> in my country, space is really scarce here, so my bedroom isn't big. and I am running out of spaces to keep my bagsssss. :/ damn.
> 
> 4. we don't trust you on that, hahaha!
> 
> 5. is this the true color of a navy? the color looks so bright and nice here.



1. Aww, I'm glad to hear. I'm really glad we get along so well. Who else will shake their heads while supporting my decisions?!

2. +1000000000

3. I'm sorry, I meant to say a purse shelf. You can place it against a wall and depending the kind you get it holds various purses while each having it's own space to prevent denting

4. I swear! I'm at least going to try...

5. I feel maybe if you were in a very brightly lit room, it would look that bright. Otherwise, I'd agree with boeyshona and say my pictures are a good depiction of the color



boeyshona said:


> 1. Lol mine is stored right above my wardrobe and it's kinda collecting dust up there because I'm piling them up. Thankfully for dust bags!!
> 
> 2. Btw I bidded on eBay for a NS whipped hamilton in khaki. Lol looks like I'm getting to the 'dark' side because I used to think NS might be too big for me. I might take a gamble this time!



1. I know right! Thank goodness they come with dust bags. I don't know what I would do otherwise!

2. Oh no, the NS is beautiful! It isn't the dark side! I prefer it, and feel they look much better on me than the EW. I returned some EW I hadn't used, and ordered the same style in NS because I prefer NS just that much! I hope you get the khaki! Oh and sorry you missed out on the gray, but more will come and go!


----------



## lovelystars

ok hahaha thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## boeyshona

Cahlee said:


> 1. I know right! Thank goodness they come with dust bags. I don't know what I would do otherwise!
> 
> 2. Oh no, the NS is beautiful! It isn't the dark side! I prefer it, and feel they look much better on me than the EW. I returned some EW I hadn't used, and ordered the same style in NS because I prefer NS just that much! I hope you get the khaki! Oh and sorry you missed out on the gray, but more will come and go!




Yes I always bug eBay sellers to include a dust bag (if the bag originally didn't come with one) because I really need them!! 

Somehow I feel the NS is huge and I've got not much stuff to fill it up, hence I didn't consider purchasing it in the beginning! But that size is good for shopping overseas hahaha!


----------



## Cahlee

boeyshona said:


> Yes I always bug eBay sellers to include a dust bag (if the bag originally didn't come with one) because I really need them!!
> 
> Somehow I feel the NS is huge and I've got not much stuff to fill it up, hence I didn't consider purchasing it in the beginning! But that size is good for shopping overseas hahaha!




Seriously! I have an astrid satchel I bought from the outlet and it's such a hassle being short one dust bag! 

I don't know why I feel such a preference towards NS, especially being short and all, it just looks better for me. I like having the extra space, since I love having the liberty to stuff whatever I need in there!


----------



## boeyshona

Cahlee said:


> Seriously! I have an astrid satchel I bought from the outlet and it's such a hassle being short one dust bag!
> 
> I don't know why I feel such a preference towards NS, especially being short and all, it just looks better for me. I like having the extra space, since I love having the liberty to stuff whatever I need in there!




Lol there was once I was short of a dust bag for one of my Rebecca Minkoff bags! I emailed the CS team and requested for one when I ordered so now I have an extra large one for some of my eBay purchases hahaha!!


----------



## bagghista

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cahlee

lovelystars said:


> ok hahaha thanks!
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Agh I'll post it tomorrow morning, I'm sorry, I totally changed into my PJs


----------



## lovelystars

Cahlee said:


> Agh I'll post it tomorrow morning, I'm sorry, I totally changed into my PJs




no worries babe you are already doing me a huge favour.

but I think I will order the bag like tonight ah haha

the saffiano leather is lasting right?
I don't like bags that won't last


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## lovelystars

ladies one question please.

I was at the MK boutique and I saw that for the Hamiltons, their buttons have like words engraved on it. alphabets and letters!

I went back to check mine and both of mine don't have! pictures attached.

I bought it from nordstrom so shouldn't have authenticity issues right? :/
	

		
			
		

		
	






Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## boeyshona

lovelystars said:


> ladies one question please.
> 
> I was at the MK boutique and I saw that for the Hamiltons, their buttons have like words engraved on it. alphabets and letters!
> 
> I went back to check mine and both of mine don't have! pictures attached.
> 
> I bought it from nordstrom so shouldn't have authenticity issues right? :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2595217
> View attachment 2595218
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Yours is probably an old version! I have the luggage and it's like this too, without the magnetic flap at the top and the numbers. My navy one I bought from Nordstrom and has the magnetic flap but has the letters and numbers on it!


----------



## lovelystars

boeyshona said:


> Yours is probably an old version! I have the luggage and it's like this too, without the magnetic flap at the top and the numbers. My navy one I bought from Nordstrom and has the magnetic flap but has the letters and numbers on it!




mine is actually new I believe. because it has the magnetic flap. but without the letters and numbers on it.

this is the code. made late 2013 and early 2014 I believe.

I am abit scared now :/

ATTACH]2595228[/ATTACH]
	

		
			
		

		
	







Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## boeyshona

lovelystars said:


> mine is actually new I believe. because it has the magnetic flap. but without the letters and numbers on it.
> 
> this is the code. made late 2013 and early 2014 I believe.
> 
> I am abit scared now :/
> 
> ATTACH]2595228[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2595229
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Opps my bad! My navy one is the one without the numbers but has the magnetic flap. My old luggage one doesn't have the flap but it has the numbers! Sorry for the confusion! It's legit! Don't worry!


----------



## lovelystars

omg u scared me and I posted mine bag up on authentication thread lol ah hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## boeyshona

lovelystars said:


> omg u scared me and I posted mine bag up on authentication thread lol ah hahaha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




LOLOL. Typo error on my side!! Haha nordstroms sells authentic stuff la don't worry!


----------



## lovelystars

I just ordered my navy Hamilton!!!!!
ah so excited.

btw with the Hamilton, how do we prevent the magnet from closing? cause the magnet is quite tight, if I pull it apart everytime I want to open my bag I am afraid it will get spoilt super fast.

any way to stop it from closing snap shut so tightly every time? xD


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## fergielicious

lovelystars said:


> I just ordered my navy Hamilton!!!!!
> ah so excited.
> 
> btw with the Hamilton, how do we prevent the magnet from closing? cause the magnet is quite tight, if I pull it apart everytime I want to open my bag I am afraid it will get spoilt super fast.
> 
> any way to stop it from closing snap shut so tightly every time? xD
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



hey i hate having to unsnap my hamilton every time i need to grab my wallet out so what i do is i put a little piece of clear scotch tape over the snap. not noticeable and keeps em from snapping together. i also put a piece of tape on the plate under the lock to keep it from getting all scratched up. lol i think i'm ocd!


----------



## fergielicious

so ladies....bloomingdales website has a Large EW Hamilton listed for $358. is this an old style? the measurements don't add up...smaller than NS hamilton but bigger than EW hamilton. i kinda like that idea of an in between size tho!


----------



## lovelystars

fergielicious said:


> hey i hate having to unsnap my hamilton every time i need to grab my wallet out so what i do is i put a little piece of clear scotch tape over the snap. not noticeable and keeps em from snapping together. i also put a piece of tape on the plate under the lock to keep it from getting all scratched up. lol i think i'm ocd!




hey that sounds like a really good idea! thanks for sharing!
I will definitely put some clear tape at the snap area!

can you show where you put the tape under the lock to keep it from getting scratched? I might do that too!

if you are OCD, I think I am too. hi 5!!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Cahlee

fergielicious said:


> so ladies....bloomingdales website has a Large EW Hamilton listed for $358. is this an old style? the measurements don't add up...smaller than NS hamilton but bigger than EW hamilton. i kinda like that idea of an in between size tho!




I think that's the EW that has a bigger width and comes with a detachable crossbody strap!


----------



## boeyshona

fergielicious said:


> hey i hate having to unsnap my hamilton every time i need to grab my wallet out so what i do is i put a little piece of clear scotch tape over the snap. not noticeable and keeps em from snapping together. i also put a piece of tape on the plate under the lock to keep it from getting all scratched up. lol i think i'm ocd!




That's a great idea! Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## fergielicious

Cahlee said:


> I think that's the EW that has a bigger width and comes with a detachable crossbody strap!



doesn't the detachable strap sound appealing? hmmm mandarin or navy?


----------



## Cahlee

fergielicious said:


> doesn't the detachable strap sound appealing? hmmm mandarin or navy?




Yes it does! If they had it in a true red or a color block I'd be sold!


----------



## fergielicious

Cahlee said:


> Yes it does! If they had it in a true red or a color block I'd be sold!




Lol aren't you banned yet?!


----------



## fergielicious

lovelystars said:


> hey that sounds like a really good idea! thanks for sharing!
> I will definitely put some clear tape at the snap area!
> 
> can you show where you put the tape under the lock to keep it from getting scratched? I might do that too!
> 
> if you are OCD, I think I am too. hi 5!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum







Confession....i also tape the feet on the bottom!


----------



## Cahlee

fergielicious said:


> Lol aren't you banned yet?!




... Of course :T
Oh, what's the color of the hamilton in the picture showing the lock?


----------



## fieldsinspring

I saw this last week, it also has a middle zipper section. I ended up going for it and ordered it! It should be here Tuesday,.. I am waiting with anticipation to see what arrives! 




fergielicious said:


> so ladies....bloomingdales website has a Large EW Hamilton listed for $358. is this an old style? the measurements don't add up...smaller than NS hamilton but bigger than EW hamilton. i kinda like that idea of an in between size tho!


----------



## fergielicious

Cahlee said:


> ... Of course :T
> Oh, what's the color of the hamilton in the picture showing the lock?




This is Pearl Grey


----------



## fergielicious

fieldsinspring said:


> I saw this last week, it also has a middle zipper section. I ended up going for it and ordered it! It should be here Tuesday,.. I am waiting with anticipation to see what arrives!




I'm tempted to order it too! Just chatted with customer service and they insisted that it's not saffiano leather. Picture looks like it tho...darn i wish you were getting it sooner so u could tell me! F&F ends monday! What color did you get?


----------



## lovelystars

fergielicious said:


> View attachment 2595340
> 
> 
> Confession....i also tape the feet on the bottom!




thank you! I shall do this to my bag as well!!
such a good idea!
I was thinkin to use thumb tack to prevent my bag from snapping shut. so silly. scotch tape will do the trick xD

I shall do this on the feet of my bag too! LOL


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## fieldsinspring

It's not?!? It completely is showing as that! I only want saffiano I think? Ugh! Well I had also ordered the raspberry hamilton and probably can't keep both so it might have to go back. I ordered the navy!




fergielicious said:


> I'm tempted to order it too! Just chatted with customer service and they insisted that it's not saffiano leather. Picture looks like it tho...darn i wish you were getting it sooner so u could tell me! F&F ends monday! What color did you get?


----------



## lovelystars

what bag are you all talking about? there's a medium size between the EW and NS? show me! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## fergielicious

lovelystars said:


> what bag are you all talking about? there's a medium size between the EW and NS? show me!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Its actually on Saks website. Hamilton Large East West Tote. ( sorry this morning i thought it was on bloomingdales site but wrong store!) 


http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...AEL+KORS&N=4294912053+306418049&bmUID=kmreMks


----------



## fergielicious

fergielicious said:


> Its actually on Saks website. Hamilton Large East West Tote. ( sorry this morning i thought it was on bloomingdales site but wrong store!)
> 
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...AEL+KORS&N=4294912053+306418049&bmUID=kmreMks




Darn link is not working....


----------



## fergielicious

fieldsinspring said:


> It's not?!? It completely is showing as that! I only want saffiano I think? Ugh! Well I had also ordered the raspberry hamilton and probably can't keep both so it might have to go back. I ordered the navy!




I just got on my computer and zoomed in on this purse and it is definitely saffiano! Please post pics and a review when you get it ok? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## AuntJulie

fergielicious said:


> so ladies....bloomingdales website has a Large EW Hamilton listed for $358. is this an old style? the measurements don't add up...smaller than NS hamilton but bigger than EW hamilton. i kinda like that idea of an in between size tho!



I don't see it on Bloomie's website so it must have sold out. However, I did see that bag a couple of weeks ago at Saks.

I believe it used to be sold only in Europe but I've noticed some popping up here and there on websites of US retailers, and they are larger than the normal east west Hamilton. 

They also have a middle compartment, and in my opinion, the size of the handles are more proportionate to the size of the bag. I really wish there were more color options.


----------



## AuntJulie

Oops...I should have read the whole thread. Lol. The other time I saw it, it was also Saffiano.


----------



## espressions

fergielicious said:


> Its actually on Saks website. Hamilton Large East West Tote. ( sorry this morning i thought it was on bloomingdales site but wrong store!)
> 
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...AEL+KORS&N=4294912053+306418049&bmUID=kmreMks


spoke to customer service, they said the dimensions of the bag are wrong. should be 14.5 x 10 x 6. she also said that if i ordered, she can make a note on my order to have the return shipping fee waived if the real bag size is not what i was expecting


----------



## Loved by Kors

Hey yall does anybody know if the new raspberry hamilton is the same color as the fuschia. They sure look the same.


----------



## Cahlee

fergielicious said:


> This is Pearl Grey




She's beautiful   I can't wait to get mine this weds!


----------



## jazzyj1021

Seems like there's going to be a lot of postings on Wednesday! I'm excited.


----------



## Cahlee

jazzyj1021 said:


> Seems like there's going to be a lot of postings on Wednesday! I'm excited.




Oh but of course! I'm picking up my sapphire and pearl gray hamilton! And I'm hoping to also bring home an optic white if they have one wrapped in the back room! Otherwise I'll have to order online :[


----------



## jazzyj1021

Cahlee said:


> if they have one wrapped in the back room! Otherwise I'll have to order online :[




All of our first world problems. Hehe. That happened to me this past week when I went to pre sale a black Dressy. The SA said there was 4 in store but couldn't find one that was wrapped and told me just to take one of the displays. When I said I really didn't want one that everyone has touched she looked at me like I was crazy! Luckily she found one that was all wrapped up in the back.


----------



## Cahlee

What is everyone picking up on Wednesday, if anything? I'm bursting with excitement!


----------



## fergielicious

Cahlee said:


> Should I get the Large EW Hamilton or the NS Hamilton. I plan on getting optic white, but I'm not sure which style to get it in. I figured since all my other Hamiltons are in NS size minus one, an EW would be a good shake up, but I really liked the crossbody and zip pocket in the large. What to do? I really like the largeness of the NS, but then the EW large is tempting. What if the optic white beauty is lost when taken on by the EW large!




Is there a large ew in optic white? Where? Bummer i took too long contemplating mandarin large ew is now sold out


----------



## Cahlee

fergielicious said:


> Is there a large ew in optic white? Where? Bummer i took too long contemplating mandarin large ew is now sold out




They sell it on forzieri.com I can't get myself to buy a style I've never seen in person so I'm going to buy the NS. I'm worried it'll look too wide on me. Ugh why can't they sell this style more in the US? I'd really appreciate being able to choose to take on/off the strap or the middle zip pocket.

I'm sorry to hear it sold out! I'm sure it'll come back and then you'll snatch it up, and maybe then it'll be an even better price!


----------



## espressions

Looking at the images of the large EW hamilton on Saks, do you guys think it will be hard to access things in the bag? Because in the second picture, they actually unlocked the lock and expanded the bag in order to show the inside of the bag. Even with the expansion the opening doesn't seem that big. If I have to take the lock off every time to expand my bag I think it would end up being very inconvenient


----------



## adabeta

fergielicious said:


> View attachment 2595340
> 
> 
> Confession....i also tape the feet on the bottom!


What color is this, I love it! And is that hardware gold?


----------



## fergielicious

adabeta said:


> What color is this, I love it! And is that hardware gold?



pearl grey with silver hardware


----------



## fergielicious

espressions said:


> Looking at the images of the large EW hamilton on Saks, do you guys think it will be hard to access things in the bag? Because in the second picture, they actually unlocked the lock and expanded the bag in order to show the inside of the bag. Even with the expansion the opening doesn't seem that big. If I have to take the lock off every time to expand my bag I think it would end up being very inconvenient



i really don't think you have to unlock the lock to expand it. i think they were just trying to show that you CAN unlock it.....i hope


----------



## fergielicious

fergielicious said:


> i really don't think you have to unlock the lock to expand it. I think they were just trying to show that you can unlock it.....i hope


----------



## Cahlee

espressions said:


> Looking at the images of the large EW hamilton on Saks, do you guys think it will be hard to access things in the bag? Because in the second picture, they actually unlocked the lock and expanded the bag in order to show the inside of the bag. Even with the expansion the opening doesn't seem that big. If I have to take the lock off every time to expand my bag I think it would end up being very inconvenient




I think they just opened it so you could get a better view of the inside of the bag. Since it has a middle compartment, maybe they were having difficulties showing the interior pockets on the side with it locked. That's what I'm thinking. I don't think you'd have to open it ever unless you're filling it up with a lot of things. My guess is the opening would be just like that on the EW or the NS, so it will probably be stiff but that will probably be the worst of it


----------



## fergielicious

espressions said:


> Looking at the images of the large EW hamilton on Saks, do you guys think it will be hard to access things in the bag? Because in the second picture, they actually unlocked the lock and expanded the bag in order to show the inside of the bag. Even with the expansion the opening doesn't seem that big. If I have to take the lock off every time to expand my bag I think it would end up being very inconvenient







Here's another pic of the bag with lock secured


----------



## fergielicious

Cahlee said:


> They sell it on forzieri.com I can't get myself to buy a style I've never seen in person so I'm going to buy the NS. I'm worried it'll look too wide on me. Ugh why can't they sell this style more in the US? I'd really appreciate being able to choose to take on/off the strap or the middle zip pocket.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear it sold out! I'm sure it'll come back and then you'll snatch it up, and maybe then it'll be an even better price!




Should i just get the navy?  The NS is way too big on me and you're right....the large EW might be too wide. I think i just answered my own question! I have a headache! &#128534;

I need to either grow taller or gain weight! Ughhh! Lol


----------



## espressions

Cahlee said:


> I think they just opened it so you could get a better view of the inside of the bag. Since it has a middle compartment, maybe they were having difficulties showing the interior pockets on the side with it locked. That's what I'm thinking. I don't think you'd have to open it ever unless you're filling it up with a lot of things. My guess is the opening would be just like that on the EW or the NS, so it will probably be stiff but that will probably be the worst of it


That's reassuring, I am ok with the size of the openings on the NS!


----------



## espressions

fergielicious said:


> View attachment 2595894
> 
> 
> Here's another pic of the bag with lock secured


Ohhh the size of that opening looks good, and so does that color!


----------



## espressions

fergielicious said:


> Should i just get the navy?  The NS is way too big on me and you're right....the large EW might be too wide. I think i just answered my own question! I have a headache! &#128534;
> 
> I need to either grow taller or gain weight! Ughhh! Lol


That is the same dilemma I'm having haha but then I look at pics like this one (below) and think it doesn't look as big as I'm imagining it to be lol


----------



## Cahlee

fergielicious said:


> Should i just get the navy?  The NS is way too big on me and you're right....the large EW might be too wide. I think i just answered my own question! I have a headache! &#128534;
> 
> I need to either grow taller or gain weight! Ughhh! Lol




Well I think it's worth a shot, the worst that can happen is the loss of $9.95 I hope your final decision makes you happy. It's not thatttt much wider. Sorry if I made things worse!


----------



## fergielicious

Cahlee said:


> Well I think it's worth a shot, the worst that can happen is the loss of $9.95 I hope your final decision makes you happy. It's not thatttt much wider. Sorry if I made things worse!



i always have a hard time deciding on which bag to get....my friends and family don't get my obsession for MK bags. &#128530; thank you for your advice...it makes me feel better knowing i'm not alone in my addiction!&#127799;


----------



## fergielicious

espressions said:


> That is the same dilemma I'm having haha but then I look at pics like this one (below) and think it doesn't look as big as I'm imagining it to be lol



wow that navy looks classy! hmmm i think i'm gonna go for it!


----------



## Cahlee

fergielicious said:


> i always have a hard time deciding on which bag to get....my friends and family don't get my obsession for MK bags. &#128530; thank you for your advice...it makes me feel better knowing i'm not alone in my addiction!&#127799;




Yeah... It's really nice knowing there are people out there who don't think I'm insane. I was never the person to buy one thing in several colors. Look at me now! Haha. If my family or friends knew how bad my obsession was, they'd be furious! Oh well! 
Can't stop at just one, it's like a bag of lays!


----------



## nhung832

I need help..thinking of getting a Hamilton tote.. don't know which colors it between sapphire or pearl grey!!


----------



## Cahlee

nhung832 said:


> I need help..thinking of getting a Hamilton tote.. don't know which colors it between sapphire or pearl grey!!




If I say anything, I'll probably make the situation worse. I'll just say they are both beautifulllll!


----------



## nhung832

Cahlee said:


> If I say anything, I'll probably make the situation worse. I'll just say they are both beautifulllll!



I know they both are.. but I can only get one since I already bought a dark khaki Hamilton tote at macys presale..so I can only get 1.


----------



## Cahlee

nhung832 said:


> I know they both are.. but I can only get one since I already bought a dark khaki Hamilton tote at macys presale..so I can only get 1.




Eek, I don't know what to say then. I guess it'd depend what color would go better with your wardrobe. Sapphire is definitely a head turner, while being a pop of color. The pearl gray is a color necessity beauty. Whichever you choose, I can assure you that you'll be content! If you have more colorful purses, buy the gray, if you have a lot of neutral purses, buy the sapphire! I hope I helped a little


----------



## lovelystars

ladies! can I see what's in your Hamilton? or rather how do you organise your things in the Hamilton, especially the NS lovers..!

looks @ cahlee* 

haha, because the bag is so deep, and it isn't that wide, I was thinking if it would be hard to dig for our stuff.
I am used to using a purse organiser in my bag though.

ps: I have not used my Hamiltons yet. intend to use the navy blue one first when it comes, 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## nhung832

Cahlee said:


> Eek, I don't know what to say then. I guess it'd depend what color would go better with your wardrobe. Sapphire is definitely a head turner, while being a pop of color. The pearl gray is a color necessity beauty. Whichever you choose, I can assure you that you'll be content! If you have more colorful purses, buy the gray, if you have a lot of neutral purses, buy the sapphire! I hope I helped a little



Thanks..I think im kinda leaning on sapphire!! I just can't get that color out of my head.


----------



## boeyshona

lovelystars said:


> ladies! can I see what's in your Hamilton? or rather how do you organise your things in the Hamilton, especially the NS lovers..!
> 
> looks @ cahlee*
> 
> haha, because the bag is so deep, and it isn't that wide, I was thinking if it would be hard to dig for our stuff.
> I am used to using a purse organiser in my bag though.
> 
> ps: I have not used my Hamiltons yet. intend to use the navy blue one first when it comes,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Hi 5! Hoarder of hamiltons but I've not used them either because I'm still a student and I'm not gonna bring an expensive one to school! 

Yes please! Those who own NS hamiltons, I'm also curious to how you guys organise your stuff in there too!


----------



## jazzyj1021

I don't organize mine.. Everything is just thrown in. *hangs head in shame*


----------



## lovelystars

boeyshona said:


> Hi 5! Hoarder of hamiltons but I've not used them either because I'm still a student and I'm not gonna bring an expensive one to school!
> 
> Yes please! Those who own NS hamiltons, I'm also curious to how you guys organise your stuff in there too!




hi 5 lady!
#woesofaMKhamiltonNSlover


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Cahlee

lovelystars said:


> ladies! can I see what's in your Hamilton? or rather how do you organise your things in the Hamilton, especially the NS lovers..!
> 
> looks @ cahlee*
> 
> haha, because the bag is so deep, and it isn't that wide, I was thinking if it would be hard to dig for our stuff.
> I am used to using a purse organiser in my bag though.
> 
> ps: I have not used my Hamiltons yet. intend to use the navy blue one first when it comes,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Hello! Well, I don't have a purse organizer yet, although I really should invest in one since the NS becomes a dark pit very fast! Haha 
Right now what I do is really just stack. My wallets and sunglasses go on the very bottom, essentials in the small/zip/cell pockets, my phone I just throw in and that's it. I just make sure to keep both sides balanced and that nothing is laying too hard against the inner walls causing any bumps to show from the outside to avoid creases


----------



## Cahlee

nhung832 said:


> Thanks..I think im kinda leaning on sapphire!! I just can't get that color out of my head.




In that case, definitely go for sapphire. Once it sells out this season, there's no guarantee it will ever come back and you don't want to regret it.


----------



## lovelystars

Cahlee said:


> Hello! Well, I don't have a purse organizer yet, although I really should invest in one since the NS becomes a dark pit very fast! Haha
> Right now what I do, is try to stack and use the pockets as best as I can.
> I'll normally put my change purse and wallet and lay them flat on the bottom and my sunglasses case on top or next to my wallets. I put my charger/lip products/mascara in the cell phone pocket, headphones in the zipper pocket, pens and such in the smaller pockets. Oh and I normally just toss my phone right in after use each time. So as of right now, I'm just using the pile method. If I'm bringing clothes I fold them enough and put them to take up only half the space and put my wallets standing up next to it. I just make sure to keep both sides balanced and that nothing is laying too hard against the inner walls causing any bumps to show from the outside to avoid creases




oh wow, does it get messy? like got to dig around for your stuff?

I saw from YouTube that they left some stuffings at the bottom so their things will not be too deep right at the bottom.
but I am not sure if that would work for me.


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Cahlee

lovelystars said:


> oh wow, does it get messy? like got to dig around for your stuff?
> 
> I saw from YouTube that they left some stuffings at the bottom so their things will not be too deep right at the bottom.
> but I am not sure if that would work for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Hmm, well if I'm carrying a lot of smaller items, it can get a little difficult trying to find everything. However normally I'm just carrying basics or extra clothes so I just feel around for the right shape. The key fob really helps since well keys love barreling to the bottom. 
I don't know if I would personally leave stuffing at the bottom. Sometimes I throw small jewelry in my bag when I'm in a rush, I'd be worried it'd hide under the stuffing and be impossible to find!
I think a purse organizer is the best bet, I just can't stop looking at purses long enough to actually look any up! 
I hear divide and conquer on etsy is really great. Our very own AuntJulie can vouch for them!


----------



## lovelystars

Cahlee said:


> Hmm, well if I'm carrying a lot of smaller items, it can get a little difficult trying to find everything. However normally I'm just carrying basics or extra clothes so I just feel around for the right shape. The key fob really helps since well keys love barreling to the bottom.
> I don't know if I would personally leave stuffing at the bottom. Sometimes I throw small jewelry in my bag when I'm in a rush, I'd be worried it'd hide under the stuffing and be impossible to find!
> I think a purse organizer is the best bet, I just can't stop looking at purses long enough to actually look any up!
> I hear divide and conquer on etsy is really great. Our very own AuntJulie can vouch for them!




I should use mine sometime next week. shall update how my existing organizers fair in them. right now I am using this organiser in my LC bag. I hope this fits but I don't think it will fit into the NS.

and I keep my keys in that large doll key pouch so it's easier to find them!!
	

		
			
		

		
	







Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Cahlee

lovelystars said:


> I should use mine sometime next week. shall update how my existing organizers fair in them. right now I am using this organiser in my LC bag. I hope this fits but I don't think it will fit into the NS.
> and I keep my keys in that large doll key pouch so it's easier to find




Using that organizer must make your life so much easier! Do you just move it from one bag into another? It looks very spacious! Love the wallets btw, especially the coin purse. I love those kinds of closures! The key thing is super adorable as well! If that doesn't make it so you can find your keys in a second, I wouldn't know what would. 

I'm sorry I haven't posted a picture of the navy yet. I've been slumming around in work clothes/sleep attire, and I don't want to post a picture with me looking lazy, it wouldn't look right!


----------



## AuntJulie

lovelystars said:


> ladies! can I see what's in your Hamilton? or rather how do you organise your things in the Hamilton, especially the NS lovers..!
> 
> looks @ cahlee*
> 
> haha, because the bag is so deep, and it isn't that wide, I was thinking if it would be hard to dig for our stuff.
> I am used to using a purse organiser in my bag though.
> 
> ps: I have not used my Hamiltons yet. intend to use the navy blue one first when it comes,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I don't carry much. I have my wallet, a cosmetic bag that has EOS lip balm, hand sanitizer, and lotion, my work keys tethered to the key fob, my pencil bag, and my phone. 

I will say the black lining makes it horrible to find anything!  That's why I got the hot pink cosmetic bag!

I just ordered an organizer for my Selma's from Divide and Conquer. I will post pics when it arrives.


----------



## lovelystars

Cahlee said:


> Using that organizer must make your life so much easier! Do you just move it from one bag into another? It looks very spacious! Love the wallets btw, especially the coin purse. I love those kinds of closures! The key thing is super adorable as well! If that doesn't make it so you can find your keys in a second, I wouldn't know what would.
> 
> I'm sorry I haven't posted a picture of the navy yet. I've been slumming around in work clothes/sleep attire, and I don't want to post a picture with me looking lazy, it wouldn't look right!




yes normally I just move my organiser from bag to bag. (my bags are all huge!) yes the doll key holder is super handy and I love it for being so big! plus it's so soft! haha

no worries about that!
I already ordered my navy. spotted some difference in the color and both colors are so versatile and would go with any outfits so I reckon it should be ok for me. 

I am gonna stop @ 3 for my Hamiltons. for now. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## lovelystars

AuntJulie said:


> I don't carry much. I have my wallet, a cosmetic bag that has EOS lip balm, hand sanitizer, and lotion, my work keys tethered to the key fob, my pencil bag, and my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> I will say the black lining makes it horrible to find anything!  That's why I got the hot pink cosmetic bag!
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered an organizer for my Selma's from Divide and Conquer. I will post pics when it arrives.




ic. same here I won't lug lots of things around in my bag but as the week goes by, my bag gets heavier with trash. need to clear it out every weekend. :|

please post pics when your organiser comes!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## fergielicious

Had a dream last night that i was shopping with a navy hamilton...lol! So when i woke up i got online and ordered the Large EW Hamilton from Saks and paid for next day shipping...can't wait til tomorrow!


----------



## espressions

fergielicious said:


> Had a dream last night that i was shopping with a navy hamilton...lol! So when i woke up i got online and ordered the Large EW Hamilton from Saks and paid for next day shipping...can't wait til tomorrow!


haha! i ordered it this morning too! i just recently bought the navy NS hamilton, so i'm going to compare the 2 when it gets here and then decide which one i'm going to keep. i'm hoping the large EW is going to live up to that picture i posted yesterday, so classy!


----------



## AuntJulie

fergielicious said:


> Had a dream last night that i was shopping with a navy hamilton...lol! So when i woke up i got online and ordered the Large EW Hamilton from Saks and paid for next day shipping...can't wait til tomorrow!




Please post lots of pics and size comparisons!


----------



## Cahlee

fergielicious said:


> Had a dream last night that i was shopping with a navy hamilton...lol! So when i woke up i got online and ordered the Large EW Hamilton from Saks and paid for next day shipping...can't wait til tomorrow!




Haha, that must have been one great dream! Congratulations, I hope you love her!


----------



## inlovewbags

Yey!! I finally figured out how to upload pics from my phone!.. here are my two babies... I love them!


----------



## Cahlee

inlovewbags said:


> Yey!! I finally figured out how to upload pics from my phone!.. here are my two babies... I love them!




They're both beautiful!


----------



## inlovewbags

Cahlee said:


> They're both beautiful!



Thank you &#128522;


----------



## adabeta

For all of you that have several Hamiltons or any MK bags, what's your favorite color??


----------



## JVXOXO

adabeta said:


> For all of you that have several Hamiltons or any MK bags, what's your favorite color??



I'm boring, so black with gold hardware lol I'm loving the sapphire and raspberry shades right now though, I'm just not brave enough to take the plunge yet!
After seeing everyone's lovely mod shots, I'm considering getting a N/S saffiano as a work/school bag but I'm scared that it will be too heavy when I load it up with all of my things... Help! lol


----------



## Cahlee

adabeta said:


> For all of you that have several Hamiltons or any MK bags, what's your favorite color??




Hmm, I can't choose just one! I love them all equally. I guess my top two would be black and vanilla. They go with everything I throw at them


----------



## adabeta

JVXOXO said:


> I'm boring, so black with gold hardware lol I'm loving the sapphire and raspberry shades right now though, I'm just not brave enough to take the plunge yet!
> After seeing everyone's lovely mod shots, I'm considering getting a N/S saffiano as a work/school bag but I'm scared that it will be too heavy when I load it up with all of my things... Help! lol


NS would be good for a work/school bag there's so much room! I think I've narrowed it down to black or navy for my first hamilton! I just can't decide which! Definitely want something that will match a lot!


----------



## AuntJulie

adabeta said:


> For all of you that have several Hamiltons or any MK bags, what's your favorite color??



Sapphire!  It's stunning!  You must see it in person!


----------



## AuntJulie

lovelystars said:


> ic. same here I won't lug lots of things around in my bag but as the week goes by, my bag gets heavier with trash. need to clear it out every weekend. :|
> 
> please post pics when your organiser comes!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Just got word that its shipping tomorrow!  Yay!  That was quick!


----------



## JVXOXO

adabeta said:


> NS would be good for a work/school bag there's so much room! I think I've narrowed it down to black or navy for my first hamilton! I just can't decide which! Definitely want something that will match a lot!



Yes, I love that it looks so spacious but I have a shoulder/neck injury so I try not to put too much weight on my shoulder, which is why the N/S in saffiano worries me a little.
I think either black or navy would be great bags that can be worn with many colors. Black is more practical for my wardrobe but the navy is beautiful too!


----------



## paula3boys

JVXOXO said:


> Yes, I love that it looks so spacious but I have a shoulder/neck injury so I try not to put too much weight on my shoulder, which is why the N/S in saffiano worries me a little.
> 
> I think either black or navy would be great bags that can be worn with many colors. Black is more practical for my wardrobe but the navy is beautiful too!




I have a shoulder injury too and need surgery. I love my black pebbled leather with silver hardware Hamilton


----------



## JVXOXO

paula3boys said:


> I have a shoulder injury too and need surgery. I love my black pebbled leather with silver hardware Hamilton



I'm sorry to hear that you need surgery! I hope that you'll feel better afterwards  From what I've read, the pebbled leather N/S is noticeably lighter than the saffiano. I love my E/W bags in pebbled leather but I think I'd prefer more structure for a N/S bag. I'm torn!


----------



## lovelystars

I actually love the NS Hamilton in luggage the most.

but I am abit sad cause mine came and the top was abit crinkled. as u can see from the pic. my black one was perfectly straight.
hope my navy one comes straight too!





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ilysukixD

I would return it and get a new one.... If it bothers you... If you were to spend that most much money on a bag that you don't like or not flawless... You will mostly likely not use it or the flaws will bothers you every time you carry that bag.... Same goes to my LV neverfull bag.... The checkers on my LV bag are not perfectly lined and it bothers me but LV said it's not defects >:O  I can't exchange for a new one since I notice d it after a couple months...


----------



## Anjool

Does anybody know where I could possibly find an east west hamilton in violet? .... tough one lol


----------



## Chrissie82

lovelystars said:


> I actually love the NS Hamilton in luggage the most.
> 
> but I am abit sad cause mine came and the top was abit crinkled. as u can see from the pic. my black one was perfectly straight.
> hope my navy one comes straight too!
> 
> View attachment 2597516
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



This is really normal. Especially with the new closure. Its not a defect. If the waves in the leather are at both sided the same.


----------



## boeyshona

lovelystars said:


> I actually love the NS Hamilton in luggage the most.
> 
> but I am abit sad cause mine came and the top was abit crinkled. as u can see from the pic. my black one was perfectly straight.
> hope my navy one comes straight too!
> 
> View attachment 2597516
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Both my hamiltons with the new or old closure are abit 'wavy' at the top too! I guess it can't be helped lol


----------



## boeyshona

Anjool said:


> Does anybody know where I could possibly find an east west hamilton in violet? .... tough one lol




I always look to eBay for all my hamilton needs  there's a lot of violets NS there but you gotta be patient and bid for it or pay a very high price for a 'buy it now' option!


----------



## boeyshona

Okay guys I bought 4 hamiltons in less than a month! 

Just purchased my first hamilton NS tote in dark khaki but it's the whipped outlet version for only USD190 on eBay! Decided to get this size in the outlet version because I don't want the lock to weigh the entire bag down cuz it's so big!

Yay I'm excited for it to arrive!!! Hopefully the size will be right for me hahaha!


----------



## ShaNayNay

adabeta said:


> For all of you that have several Hamiltons or any MK bags, what's your favorite color??


 
I can't narrow it down to just one but my two fav colors are vanilla and the sapphire.


----------



## lovelystars

thanks all for the replies!
am glad to know that this is really normal! 



Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Cahlee

Chrissie82 said:


> This is really normal. Especially with the new closure. Its not a defect. If the waves in the leather are at both sided the same.




+1
First time using the navy and it is the same way. My black and luggage are like that as well


----------



## 47foxes

Personally, I think Saffiano Hamilton looks better than the soft leather Hamilton, but it is heavier...
I have a collection of Hamilton: Golden Jewel/large/soft leather--Shinny!! 
Mandarin small/Saffiano,  Black Saffiano/silver trim/small, Malachite(dark green)large saffiano, Dark red large soft leather, Luggage(Brown)Saffiano/large.


http://avenwang.blogspot.ca/2014/04/my-michael-kors-hamilton-collection.html


----------



## boeyshona

47foxes said:


> Personally, I think Saffiano Hamilton looks better than the soft leather Hamilton, but it is heavier...
> I have a collection of Hamilton: Golden Jewel/large/soft leather--Shinny!!
> Mandarin small/Saffiano,  Black Saffiano/silver trim/small, Malachite(dark green)large saffiano, Dark red large soft leather, Luggage(Brown)Saffiano/large.
> 
> 
> http://avenwang.blogspot.ca/2014/04/my-michael-kors-hamilton-collection.html




That's an impressive collection you have there! Love the malachite and mandarin!


----------



## Cahlee

47foxes said:


> Personally, I think Saffiano Hamilton looks better than the soft leather Hamilton, but it is heavier...
> I have a collection of Hamilton: Golden Jewel/large/soft leather--Shinny!!
> Mandarin small/Saffiano,  Black Saffiano/silver trim/small, Malachite(dark green)large saffiano, Dark red large soft leather, Luggage(Brown)Saffiano/large.
> 
> 
> http://avenwang.blogspot.ca/2014/04/my-michael-kors-hamilton-collection.html




Very nice! Loveee the malachite!


----------



## adabeta

Cahlee said:


> +1
> First time using the navy and it is the same way. My black and luggage are like that as well
> View attachment 2597772


Is this a good picture of the navy color? It's a lot brighter blue then it looks on the Macys site. I'm debating between black and navy and maybe dark khaki and can't decide!!


----------



## Cahlee

adabeta said:


> Is this a good picture of the navy color? It's a lot brighter blue then it looks on the Macys site. I'm debating between black and navy and maybe dark khaki and can't decide!!




Oh it's not that bright so no I'm sorry this isn't a good picture of the navy. I had to use flash because I was in a dark room.




I've posted this picture before on this forum so maybe you've seen it. 

Black and Navy side by side

I'd say it's a good picture of the colors


----------



## 47foxes

boeyshona said:


> That's an impressive collection you have there! Love the malachite and mandarin!


Thanks!!! Green and mandarin are my favorite too! I am so addict to Hamilton,
Some people saying it is a cheaper version of Hermes Birkin.


----------



## 47foxes

Cahlee said:


> Very nice! Loveee the malachite!


I love the Malachite too!!
It looks so elegant..totally worth the money.


----------



## Cahlee

47foxes said:


> I love the Malachite too!!
> It looks so elegant..totally worth the money.



My boyfriend wants me to get a dark green. It really does sweep one off their feet!


----------



## ubo22

Cahlee said:


> My boyfriend wants me to get a dark green. It really does sweep one off their feet!


I have a Selma in Malachite and love it!  The dark, emerald green against the gold hardware is gorgeous.  It really would work well as a fall/winter bag or even year round.


----------



## minami

so sad that the Raspberry Hamilton is gone from NM's website! hope another place stocks it soon


----------



## lovelystars

Cahlee said:


> My boyfriend wants me to get a dark green. It really does sweep one off their feet!




glares*
you're supposed to be on a ban. hahaha xD


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Cahlee

lovelystars said:


> glares*
> you're supposed to be on a ban. hahaha xD
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




How long are bans normally? Does a week sound decent? Haha! I can't help myself but I'll wait :[


----------



## lovelystars

Cahlee said:


> How long are bans normally? Does a week sound decent? Haha! I can't help myself but I'll wait :[




hahaha!
so silly you.
if you really like it, get it before it gets out of stock, and make sure you use it! 

the Hamiltons are so lovely :/


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Cahlee

lovelystars said:


> hahaha!
> so silly you.
> if you really like it, get it before it gets out of stock, and make sure you use it!
> 
> the Hamiltons are so lovely :/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Never fear, it already is out of stock everywhere from what I know. The only place I could get one is probably ebay, so I have some time to spare! 

Yes they are, they're such beautiful addictions


----------



## adabeta

Cahlee said:


> Oh it's not that bright so no I'm sorry this isn't a good picture of the navy. I had to use flash because I was in a dark room.
> 
> View attachment 2597880
> 
> 
> I've posted this picture before on this forum so maybe you've seen it.
> 
> Black and Navy side by side
> 
> I'd say it's a good picture of the colors


Oh thank you that does help! Well sort of, I love both colors!! Haha


----------



## Cahlee

adabeta said:


> Oh thank you that does help! Well sort of, I love both colors!! Haha




Im sorry, I realize now it's not much help. If you have a store nearby you that sells both of them, wear one of your signature outfits, pose (well try on, I never know the correct way to say it) with each of them and whichever goes better with the outfit will probably go best with all your outfits. If you don't feel like going in store or if your taste in clothes is broad just try to sum up the major colors in your wardrobe and decide which would go better. Also, if you don't already have an everyday type black bag, get the black, or vice versa with the navy. Or if you have a lot more black bags than navy get the navy or again vice versa. I hope I helped a little more. Good luck in your decision!


----------



## adabeta

Cahlee said:


> Im sorry, I realize now it's not much help. If you have a store nearby you that sells both of them, wear one of your signature outfits, pose (well try on, I never know the correct way to say it) with each of them and whichever goes better with the outfit will probably go best with all your outfits. If you don't feel like going in store or if your taste in clothes is broad just try to sum up the major colors in your wardrobe and decide which would go better. Also, if you don't already have an everyday type black bag, get the black, or vice versa with the navy. Or if you have a lot more black bags than navy get the navy or again vice versa. I hope I helped a little more. Good luck in your decision!


That does help! I don't have any stores close which I think is making the decision harder not seeing them in person! I definitely have more black clothes so black is logical but I'm worried I'll get bored of black and wish I had got navy haha decisions decisions!


----------



## boeyshona

So all my stuff that I bought from ebay all came today! Its bag porn time!!!
Hamilton EW in Pink Ostrich (I'm not sure whats the exact colour name for this, help please?) This is my third hamilton and I'm loving it!! The ostrich is far more slouchy than my saffiano ones!

Jet Set XS Satchel Crossbody in Mandarin!!! Omg this is so cute!!!! I was able to fit my long wallet in there so thats a big plus for me!


----------



## Cahlee

boeyshona said:


> So all my stuff that I bought from ebay all came today! Its bag porn time!!!
> Hamilton EW in Pink Ostrich (I'm not sure whats the exact colour name for this, help please?) This is my third hamilton and I'm loving it!! The ostrich is far more slouchy than my saffiano ones!
> 
> Jet Set XS Satchel Crossbody in Mandarin!!! Omg this is so cute!!!! I was able to fit my long wallet in there so thats a big plus for me!




Congratulations!!! Very nice! I hope you love your new goods.


----------



## Cahlee

OMG I have such exciting news for you guys! Macys has the raspberry hamilton! In both NS and EW and you can use the F&F discount. Happy shopping ladies. Oh and also check out this, if I was more of a pink person, I'd already be at check out with this, but sadly my heart is with blue!


----------



## Cahlee

Also


Available for 358 before discount!


----------



## Cahlee

Color block Hamilton might have sold out already. I'm not sure. Check later!


----------



## Cahlee




----------



## boeyshona

Cahlee said:


> Congratulations!!! Very nice! I hope you love your new goods.




Yes love them to bits!! &#128516; I actually love the slouchy look too!!


----------



## Cahlee

boeyshona said:


> Yes love them to bits!! &#128516; I actually love the slouchy look too!!




Yes the hamilton is very adorable. The leather looks like a nice middle between pebbled leather and saffiano leather! And so it's perfect! The cross-body is beautiful as well. You can never go wrong with mandarin!


----------



## boeyshona

Cahlee said:


> Yes the hamilton is very adorable. The leather looks like a nice middle between pebbled leather and saffiano leather! And so it's perfect! The cross-body is beautiful as well. You can never go wrong with mandarin!




Yes but someday I wanna own a hamilton in mandarin too! Gray and malachite is also on my wish list hahaha!!


----------



## Cahlee

boeyshona said:


> Yes but someday I wanna own a hamilton in mandarin too! Gray and malachite is also on my wish list hahaha!!




Have you ever seen the hamilton in red? She's a stunner. I don't plan on buying her soon, but she's on my to buy list!


----------



## boeyshona

Cahlee said:


> Have you ever seen the hamilton in red? She's a stunner. I don't plan on buying her soon, but she's on my to buy list!




In person, no but through eBay I have! Unfortunately the stores in my country does not have all the fun colours! They only have the slouchy hamiltons in black, luggage and white with silver hardware!


----------



## Cahlee

boeyshona said:


> In person, no but through eBay I have! Unfortunately the stores in my country does not have all the fun colours! They only have the slouchy hamiltons in black, luggage and white with silver hardware!




I'm sorry to hear that. I wonder why they don't bring in all the other colors. What woman doesn't appreciate having colors in her life?!


----------



## boeyshona

Cahlee said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. I wonder why they don't bring in all the other colors. What woman doesn't appreciate having colors in her life?!




Yeah for hamiltons that's the only colour range we have here. But for Selmas and Dressys, there's lots of colours! But then again, the prices here are crazy expensive. I can get 2 on eBay for the price of 1 here lol


----------



## AuntJulie

So bummed no color block or rasberry in east west Hamilton.


----------



## Cahlee

AuntJulie said:


> So bummed no color block or rasberry in east west Hamilton.




No AuntJulie! Never fear 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Raspberry is here! 
Sadly not in the color block (which makes me second guess whether I'm wrong to not love pink), but it'll probably be brought on later!


----------



## AuntJulie

I can't find it on the Macys site.


----------



## Cahlee

AuntJulie said:


> I can't find it on the Macys site.




Oh I see what you mean! It's showing up as unavailable when you click on it. This happened when they first put the sapphire in as well. It took about a day or two for it to stop showing up as unavailable. My guess is it'll be fine before the sale ends!


----------



## adabeta

Could anyone tell me if the Macy's picture of the navy hamilton is actually how the color looks in person? I love how dark it looks on their site but feel like other pictures I've seen on different sites of the navy arent that dark! (Sorry I don't know how to post a picture on here lol)


----------



## Cahlee

adabeta said:


> Could anyone tell me if the Macy's picture of the navy hamilton is actually how the color looks in person? I love how dark it looks on their site but feel like other pictures I've seen on different sites of the navy arent that dark! (Sorry I don't know how to post a picture on here lol)




On the macys website the picture that shows for the EW hamilton I would say is inaccurate as it is too dark. The closest matches I saw were from the MK website 
	

		
			
		

		
	




And from Macys but the NS size 



It's somewhere in the middle of these two pictures. It's the slightest bit lighter than the MK picture (and isn't bright like the first picture shows). The Macys NS picture is pretty accurate, just that in person it looks less dull


----------



## adabeta

Cahlee said:


> On the macys website the picture that shows for the EW hamilton I would say is inaccurate as it is too dark. The closest matches I saw were from the MK website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2598777
> 
> 
> And from Macys but the NS size
> View attachment 2598779
> 
> 
> It's somewhere in the middle of these two pictures. It's the slightest bit lighter than the MK picture (and isn't bright like the first picture shows). The Macys NS picture is pretty accurate, just that in person it looks less dull


Thank you!! There's so many different pictures out there it's confusing! I wish I could get black and navy!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Well, the large EW arrived yesterday. It is indeed bigger than the normal and smaller than large, and has a zipper compartment! It's slightly wider (not even an inch) and the strap is adjustable and removable. I took comparison shots for those that asked.


----------



## boeyshona

fieldsinspring said:


> Well, the large EW arrived yesterday. It is indeed bigger than the normal and smaller than large, and has a zipper compartment! It's slightly wider (not even an inch) and the strap is adjustable and removable. I took comparison shots for those that asked.
> View attachment 2598804
> View attachment 2598805
> View attachment 2598806
> View attachment 2598807
> View attachment 2598808
> View attachment 2598809




Wow an adjustable strap!!! I wish I can find that version on eBay! Lol! I usually don't use the straps for my hamiltons because they are too short for me!


----------



## Cahlee

fieldsinspring said:


> Well, the large EW arrived yesterday. It is indeed bigger than the normal and smaller than large, and has a zipper compartment! It's slightly wider (not even an inch) and the strap is adjustable and removable. I took comparison shots for those that asked.



Wow! Really beautiful! Congratulations. 

I'm glad you took the risk. It paid off! Yay
Now here goes my curiosity
How does it feel when you use it with the long strap?


----------



## 47foxes

Cahlee said:


> Oh it's not that bright so no I'm sorry this isn't a good picture of the navy. I had to use flash because I was in a dark room.
> 
> View attachment 2597880
> 
> 
> I've posted this picture before on this forum so maybe you've seen it.
> 
> Black and Navy side by side
> 
> I'd say it's a good picture of the colors



Dark Blue/Blue is my goal too,but I think dark blue is similar to dark green, anyway, I want every color of them................


----------



## fieldsinspring

I know! I am 5'10" so the strap is short on me too.. this one is actually a tad bit long. I think it's supposed to be crossbody, and could be, but can be on shoulder for taller people. 



boeyshona said:


> Wow an adjustable strap!!! I wish I can find that version on eBay! Lol! I usually don't use the straps for my hamiltons because they are too short for me!



Thanks! I'm not sure if I'll be keeping but I really do like the size and functionality! The long strap is more secure than the selma, but hangs about as low (on me) the large hamilton on me is a bit short while this is a bit long, but another hole could be punched if wanted. It's not too long that it couldn't be worn though. I will try and post some mod pics later.



Cahlee said:


> Wow! Really beautiful! Congratulations.
> I'm glad you took the risk. It paid off! Yay
> Now here goes my curiosity
> How does it feel when you use it with the long strap?


----------



## fieldsinspring

I have an organizer but sometimes it makes it worse! Here is my large ns hamilton with all my stuff thrown in. 








lovelystars said:


> ladies! can I see what's in your Hamilton? or rather how do you organise your things in the Hamilton, especially the NS lovers..!
> 
> looks @ cahlee*
> 
> haha, because the bag is so deep, and it isn't that wide, I was thinking if it would be hard to dig for our stuff.
> I am used to using a purse organiser in my bag though.
> 
> ps: I have not used my Hamiltons yet. intend to use the navy blue one first when it comes,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## designer.deals

FYI ladies run to Mk website the dark dune Hamilton is back for $161 and free shipping comes to $173.88 (I paid shipping when I purchased a month ago but got it refunded back )


----------



## boeyshona

designer.deals said:


> FYI ladies run to Mk website the dark dune Hamilton is back for $161 and free shipping comes to $173.88 (I paid shipping when I purchased a month ago but got it refunded back )




Wow what a great deal! Too bad I don't live in the US ((


----------



## AuntJulie

designer.deals said:


> FYI ladies run to Mk website the dark dune Hamilton is back for $161 and free shipping comes to $173.88 (I paid shipping when I purchased a month ago but got it refunded back )




Thanks for the tip!  Coworker and I both snagged it about 40 minutes ago!


----------



## espressions

designer.deals said:


> FYI ladies run to Mk website the dark dune Hamilton is back for $161 and free shipping comes to $173.88 (I paid shipping when I purchased a month ago but got it refunded back )


Thanks! I wasn't charged tax for mine, is it because the site is run by NM and there is no NM in my state? Was also surprised that MK was on e*bates for another 2% off!


----------



## Cahlee

Eeek! I picked up my sapphire and pearl gray Hamiltons today! Finally the wait is over


----------



## lovelystars

fieldsinspring said:


> I have an organizer but sometimes it makes it worse! Here is my large ns hamilton with all my stuff thrown in.
> View attachment 2598865
> View attachment 2598866
> View attachment 2598867




beautiful shade of pink!
seems like using the Hamilton without an organiser is more practical.


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## lovelystars

Cahlee said:


> Eeek! I picked up my sapphire and pearl gray earlier today




stares @ cahlee!

hehe please do a comparison shot between navy and sapphire. I am thinking to get sapphire next lol


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## AlannahMae

Ladies, just saw all the posts about crinkly/wavy top, have you considered taking off the lock when your Hamilton is in storage? It might relieve the tension that make the top go out of shape? I would imagine those straps would strain the bag. Just a thought.


----------



## Cahlee

lovelystars said:


> stares @ cahlee!
> 
> hehe please do a comparison shot between navy and sapphire. I am thinking to get sapphire next lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




That was before the ban! I put them on presale at the beginning of April. I'll post a picture as soon as the app lets me post one


----------



## adabeta

designer.deals said:


> FYI ladies run to Mk website the dark dune Hamilton is back for $161 and free shipping comes to $173.88 (I paid shipping when I purchased a month ago but got it refunded back )


I don't see the dark dune on there!?


----------



## designer.deals

adabeta said:


> I don't see the dark dune on there!?




If it's on there it's on the sale section if not it's sold out


----------



## Annie Yantti

Hi uols!  I've been eyeing for the Hamilton for quiet some time. I'm almost 5f6' & slender in size. Not sure whether the n/s or e/w would be more suitable for me? Any suggestions?


----------



## Cahlee

lovelystars said:


> stares @ cahlee!
> 
> Hehe please do a comparison shot between navy and sapphire. I am thinking to get sapphire next lol
> 
> 
> sent from my iphone using purseforum


----------



## Cahlee

Presenting to you, Macys F&F goodies! 
Pearl Gray & Sapphire


----------



## espressions

Cahlee said:


> View attachment 2599021
> 
> View attachment 2599022
> 
> View attachment 2599023
> 
> 
> Presenting to you, Macys F&F goodies!
> Pearl Gray & Sapphire


So pretty!


----------



## ilysukixD

designer.deals said:


> FYI ladies run to Mk website the dark dune Hamilton is back for $161 and free shipping comes to $173.88 (I paid shipping when I purchased a month ago but got it refunded back )



I don't see


----------



## espressions

ilysukixD said:


> I don't see


It's sold out now


----------



## jazzyj1021

My sapphire mini hamilton! She's finally all mine!


----------



## Euromutt86

Had to choose between the raspberry and summer blue..Went with blue! I love it!!


----------



## Euromutt86

jazzyj1021 said:


> My sapphire mini hamilton! She's finally all mine!
> View attachment 2599192



Adorable! So pretty! I love the sapphire color!


----------



## acm1134

Euromutt86 said:


> Had to choose between the raspberry and summer blue..Went with blue! I love it!!



Was raspberry available in store ? If so was it available e/w?


----------



## Shelly95

fieldsinspring said:


> Well, the large EW arrived yesterday. It is indeed bigger than the normal and smaller than large, and has a zipper compartment! It's slightly wider (not even an inch) and the strap is adjustable and removable. I took comparison shots for those that asked.
> View attachment 2598804
> View attachment 2598805
> View attachment 2598806
> View attachment 2598807
> View attachment 2598808
> View attachment 2598809



Modeling pics please!!!


----------



## Euromutt86

acm1134 said:


> Was raspberry available in store ? If so was it available e/w?



Yes, it was available in store in E/W. They had plenty.


----------



## Cahlee

espressions said:


> So pretty!




Thank you!


----------



## designer.deals

Euromutt86 said:


> Yes, it was available in store in E/W. They had plenty.




What store ?


----------



## Euromutt86

designer.deals said:


> What store ?



Dillards in Virginia Beach, VA. I had it on hold, but passed on it because I have a hamilton that is close to the color.


----------



## ilysukixD

Euromutt86 said:


> Had to choose between the raspberry and summer blue..Went with blue! I love it!!



where did you bought it?


----------



## lovelystars

Cahlee said:


> View attachment 2599019
> 
> View attachment 2599020




the navy looks so black here!! :/

beautiful blue the sapphire is!!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## adabeta

I found the medium sutton on www.michaelkorca.com for $70.47 dies anyone know if this is a legit site?? How could it be that cheap??


----------



## adabeta

adabeta said:


> I found the medium sutton on www.michaelkorca.com for $70.47 dies anyone know if this is a legit site?? How could it be that cheap??


http://www.michaelkorca.ca/outlet-m...dune-saffiano-leather-p-733.html#.U2GMIZhOXIU
This is the link, does anyone know anything about this site?


----------



## Cahlee

lovelystars said:


> the navy looks so black here!! :/
> 
> beautiful blue the sapphire is!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Don't worry! I promise you the navy never looks that dark (to the point of looking black) in person except when you're in a very very dark room. The room I was in has terrible lighting, and add to that a gloomy day, and my iphone camera, so it came out very dark! 

Yes, I'm loving my new sapphire! It's a beautiful pop or color!


----------



## ilysukixD

adabeta said:


> I found the medium sutton on www.michaelkorca.com for $70.47 dies anyone know if this is a legit site?? How could it be that cheap??




It's totally fake... Hope you didn't make any purchase yet.....


----------



## adabeta

ilysukixD said:


> It's totally fake... Hope you didn't make any purchase yet.....


I didn't! They could only be contacted by email, no phone number so I thought that was too shady to trust! That would have been an awesome deal though so I was kind of hoping it wasn't a scam!


----------



## Cahlee

adabeta said:


> http://www.michaelkorca.ca/outlet-m...dune-saffiano-leather-p-733.html#.U2GMIZhOXIU
> This is the link, does anyone know anything about this site?




I checked some of the other handbags they sell, and I know for sure some are fakes (saw some green tags). Based on the too good to be true price point and since they do sell fakes, I'd say it's safe to say that they are all most likely fake and would stay away!


----------



## adabeta

Cahlee said:


> I checked some of the other handbags they sell, and I know for sure some are fakes (saw some green tags). Based on the too good to be true price point and since they do sell fakes, I'd say it's safe to say that they are all most likely fake and would stay away!


Thank you!!


----------



## Euromutt86

Those replica bag websites drive me nuts! Everybody pins the site and I feel like I need to do a public service and stop these people from buying it! Haha!


----------



## adabeta

Euromutt86 said:


> Those replica bag websites drive me nuts! Everybody pins the site and I feel like I need to do a public service and stop these people from buying it! Haha!


Haha do it! It would help people like me that believe anything! &#55357;&#56883;


----------



## Euromutt86

Trust me I've tried. They're always blown away. Takes too much time to convince! Haha!


----------



## Restore724

Love my original Hamilton satchel with soft leather. The magnetic closure just snaps together

Just got NEW STYLE Hamilton with "flap" magnetic closure. 
Sadly, the flap gets in the way when I try to get stuff in/out of bag.  Any suggestions?


----------



## JVXOXO

Annie Yantti said:


> Hi uols!  I've been eyeing for the Hamilton for quiet some time. I'm almost 5f6' & slender in size. Not sure whether the n/s or e/w would be more suitable for me? Any suggestions?



I'm 5'5" 130lbs and I tried on a N/S again today at Macy's earlier... It's a BIG bag. I think it looks huge on me, but I see mod shots from shorter ladies on here and it looks fine on them so maybe I'm just being weird about it lol Either way, the E/W is big enough for my everyday needs. I am considering a N/S for a work bag and I'm almost positive that it would fit everything I could need and more in there.


----------



## JVXOXO

Restore724 said:


> Love my original Hamilton satchel with soft leather. The magnetic closure just snaps together
> 
> Just got NEW STYLE Hamilton with "flap" magnetic closure.
> Sadly, the flap gets in the way when I try to get stuff in/out of bag.  Any suggestions?



I read that some people put a piece of scotch tape over the magnet so that it won't snap closed, that might help!


----------



## Presents4me

Hey guys! New to the Hamilton club.  I am contemplating on buying the hamilton tote in raspberry or mandarin but I have a concern. I have noticed that some bags have the magnetic buttons and some have the strap with the magnetic buttons.  Personally, I very much rather have just the magnetic button without the strap.  However the newer colors including mandarin comes with only the straps.  Does anyone know what I'm talking about?  If so, why are there two different ones?


----------



## adabeta

Just ordered my first hamilton in navy!! I can't wait! I've been stressing so much over what color to get! Haha I think I will love the navy though!


----------



## boeyshona

Presents4me said:


> Hey guys! New to the Hamilton club.  I am contemplating on buying the hamilton tote in raspberry or mandarin but I have a concern. I have noticed that some bags have the magnetic buttons and some have the strap with the magnetic buttons.  Personally, I very much rather have just the magnetic button without the strap.  However the newer colors including mandarin comes with only the straps.  Does anyone know what I'm talking about?  If so, why are there two different ones?




Hi I own both in two different versions but I actually prefer the one with the magnetic flap as both sides of the bag does not have to be close together. I guess it helps to keep the bag more in shape at the top area? Also, with that magnetic flap the bag can store more stuff at the higher part of the bag!

I'm not sure why they are two different versions but I guess some people might have given feedback to MK for the stuff I've mentioned above!

I hope I'm right,this is just my thoughts!


----------



## Presents4me

boeyshona said:


> Hi I own both in two different versions but I actually prefer the one with the magnetic flap as both sides of the bag does not have to be close together. I guess it helps to keep the bag more in shape at the top area? Also, with that magnetic flap the bag can store more stuff at the higher part of the bag!
> 
> I'm not sure why they are two different versions but I guess some people might have given feedback to MK for the stuff I've mentioned above!
> 
> I hope I'm right,this is just my thoughts!




Ohh okay! Thank you!! That's actually great to know.  I haven't thought about it but since the bag is so deep I can see that happening!  Thank you!


----------



## boeyshona

Presents4me said:


> Ohh okay! Thank you!! That's actually great to know.  I haven't thought about it but since the bag is so deep I can see that happening!  Thank you!




Good luck in either your choice of raspberry or mandarin hamiltons! Both are gorgeous and on my never-ending wish list!! Hahaha!


----------



## JRed

Does the Hamilton come with silver hardware? I would really love a black version.


----------



## jazzyj1021

JRed said:


> Does the Hamilton come with silver hardware? I would really love a black version.




Yes it does. I have one.


----------



## boeyshona

Omg I found a hamilton EW in claret!!!! Should I go for it? I know it's a beautiful wine red! Is that colour not in production anymore?


----------



## Euromutt86

boeyshona said:


> Omg I found a hamilton EW in claret!!!! Should I go for it? I know it's a beautiful wine red! Is that colour not in production anymore?



Girl, I would get it!!!!


----------



## boeyshona

Euromutt86 said:


> Girl, I would get it!!!!




Yes it's rather tempting...  but I bought too many hamiltons last month!!


----------



## fergielicious

JRed said:


> Does the Hamilton come with silver hardware? I would really love a black version.




Yes i've seen them on Dillards.com


----------



## boeyshona

Does anyone own a hamilton in Claret?? Could u post pics of her in natural day light? I can't decide whether I like or love the colour hahaha


----------



## Euromutt86

boeyshona said:


> Does anyone own a hamilton in Claret?? Could u post pics of her in natural day light? I can't decide whether I like or love the colour hahaha



Google has plenty of those images like you're asking for. When I buy a purse I go off of will this match the clothes that I already have? I usually look to Pinterest before I purchase a purse and see what outfits I can come up with. A reason why I didn't go with the raspberry Hamilton. If you have a neutral wardrobe then I would say the claret is good.


----------



## inlovewbags

JRed said:


> Does the Hamilton come with silver hardware? I would really love a black version.



Yes it does I have one,, but mine also has I silver trim on it.If Im not mistaken I think there is an all black with silver hardware and a black with silver hardware and silver trim...hope this helped


----------



## boeyshona

Euromutt86 said:


> Google has plenty of those images like you're asking for. When I buy a purse I go off of will this match the clothes that I already have? I usually look to Pinterest before I purchase a purse and see what outfits I can come up with. A reason why I didn't go with the raspberry Hamilton. If you have a neutral wardrobe then I would say the claret is good.




Yes I did google for claret pics but most of them aren't in natural lighting. Hence this is why I asked if anyone had pics to share! 

Haha I have clothes of all colours actually because in my country it's summer all year round!


----------



## Euromutt86

boeyshona said:


> Yes I did google for claret pics but most of them aren't in natural lighting. Hence this is why I asked if anyone had pics to share!
> 
> Haha I have clothes of all colours actually because in my country it's summer all year round!



Weird, because I found plenty in natural light when I searched. Good Luck!

This looks like natural lighting mixed with a slight flash.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAEL...985?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20e2e77c89


----------



## boeyshona

Euromutt86 said:


> Weird, because I found plenty in natural light when I searched. Good Luck!
> 
> This looks like natural lighting mixed with a slight flash.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAEL...985?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20e2e77c89




Thank you! I searched through eBay and I didn't get to see this listing at all! Teehee now I'm so tempted! Claret is a really nice colour!


----------



## fieldsinspring

I don't think it's in production, at least until fall again. I saw the NS at Nordstrom rack a month ago.



boeyshona said:


> Omg I found a hamilton EW in claret!!!! Should I go for it? I know it's a beautiful wine red! Is that colour not in production anymore?


----------



## lovelystars

boeyshona said:


> Yes I did google for claret pics but most of them aren't in natural lighting. Hence this is why I asked if anyone had pics to share!
> 
> Haha I have clothes of all colours actually because in my country it's summer all year round!




I am curious. you sound like you're in my country lol


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## lovelystars

boeyshona said:


> Thank you! I searched through eBay and I didn't get to see this listing at all! Teehee now I'm so tempted! Claret is a really nice colour!




it's a nice color! is claret a red or a brown?! I am so loving it if it's a brown!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## boeyshona

lovelystars said:


> I am curious. you sound like you're in my country lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Huh... I am. I thought we clarified that a few pages ago. LOL. I'm from Singapore!


----------



## boeyshona

lovelystars said:


> it's a nice color! is claret a red or a brown?! I am so loving it if it's a brown!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




I think it's a brown with a tinge of red! Lol


----------



## 47foxes

boeyshona said:


> Does anyone own a hamilton in Claret?? Could u post pics of her in natural day light? I can't decide whether I like or love the colour hahaha


Hi, I just received one from eBay, I have a picture of it, but it is under flash light.


----------



## boeyshona

47foxes said:


> Hi, I just received one from eBay, I have a picture of it, but it is under flash light.




Thank you, that looks awesome!!!


----------



## JVXOXO

Today I found this at TJ Maxx for $199 + tax. 







I planned on using it as a schoolbag/workbag/purse in one but as soon as I put some of my things in it (a folder, a notebook, planner, then the usual purse items) I realized that my plan was not going to work!  Way too heavy and I can't snap it closed. 
Now I'm not sure if I'll keep it or what... It's too big for me to use as a purse alone on a daily basis, I have my E/W bags for that. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Euromutt86

JVXOXO said:


> Today I found this at TJ Maxx for $199 + tax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I planned on using it as a schoolbag/workbag/purse in one but as soon as I put some of my things in it (a folder, a notebook, planner, then the usual purse items) I realized that my plan was not going to work!  Way too heavy and I can't snap it closed.
> Now I'm not sure if I'll keep it or what... It's too big for me to use as a purse alone on a daily basis, I have my E/W bags for that. Decisions, decisions!



If it doesn't work then, don't try to make it work. It's a gorgeous bag though!


----------



## JVXOXO

Euromutt86 said:


> If it doesn't work then, don't try to make it work. It's a gorgeous bag though!



Thank you, I think I'm trying too hard and I'll probably return it. I thought of your comparison video while I was deciding on whether or not to take the plunge lol Maybe someday it will be a good bag for me when I don't have as many books and papers to carry!


----------



## acm1134

JVXOXO said:


> Today I found this at TJ Maxx for $199 + tax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I planned on using it as a schoolbag/workbag/purse in one but as soon as I put some of my things in it (a folder, a notebook, planner, then the usual purse items) I realized that my plan was not going to work!  Way too heavy and I can't snap it closed.
> 
> Now I'm not sure if I'll keep it or what... It's too big for me to use as a purse alone on a daily basis, I have my E/W bags for that. Decisions, decisions!




Is it saffiano leather or pebbled leather ?


----------



## fergielicious

so i received the Large EW Hamilton from Saks in navy. here are some comparison pics

true measurements are 14.5L 10.5H 6.5W

so, strap is waaaayyyy longer than the ew and ns hamiltons. even on its shortest notch it was to my knees! plus side is you can wear it crossbody style. LOTS of room. you will not need a purse organizer.  love that the shoulder strap is detachable.

i thought it looked better on me than ns hamilton since i'm only 5'2". however, this bag was tooooooo heavy and i don't carry much at all. so now its on its way back to saks!


----------



## JVXOXO

acm1134 said:


> Is it saffiano leather or pebbled leather ?



It's pebbled


----------



## jazzyj1021

Does anyone have an older Hamilton? 
I know it's been mentioned that real MK never have a stitch down the middle but mine does. :/ Its been bothering me! 
I bought it from Dillards so I know it can't be fake or is it?.... Can someone give me some peace of  mind? TIA


----------



## ilysukixD

jazzyj1021 said:


> Does anyone have an older Hamilton?
> I know it's been mentioned that real MK never have a stitch down the middle but mine does. :/ Its been bothering me!
> I bought it from Dillards so I know it can't be fake or is it?.... Can someone give me some peace of  mind? TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2600947
> View attachment 2600949



I bought mine around summer of 2012, so I think my bag is consider the older hamilton, i will post pictures if you need them


----------



## ilysukixD

Not the best Pictures, but I think it's fine


----------



## jazzyj1021

ilysukixD said:


> I bought mine around summer of 2012, so I think my bag is consider the older hamilton, i will post pictures if you need them




It looks just like mine except I have 4 pockets. Whew ok I feel a little better. I guess MK changes it quite a bit?


----------



## ilysukixD

jazzyj1021 said:


> It looks just like mine except I have 4 pockets. Whew ok I feel a little better. I guess MK changes it quite a bit?



Yup, they are constantly changing... this was actually my first MK bag but I hate that the leather wasn't saffiano... I literally bought it after a few months before they launched the new saffiano Hamilton in 2013   plus this is the only MK bag i bought in full priced ... I hate how this bag will sag -.-" that's why I never used it since I got my Selma bag


----------



## ilysukixD

Do you think I should take advantage of the F & F sales and get a Hamilton in another color? T.T if I do, i think i will need to exchange with one of the new bag i just bought


----------



## jazzyj1021

ilysukixD said:


> Yup, they are constantly changing... this was actually my first MK bag but I hate that the leather wasn't saffiano... I literally bought it after a few months before they launched the new saffiano Hamilton in 2013   plus this is the only MK bag i bought in full priced ... I hate how this bag will sag -.-" that's why I never used it since I got my Selma bag




I actually like the sag and how it has that nice leather smell. I want to get Selma but I don't know what color! 
Regarding whether you should get a hamilton during the F&F I would only so you don't pay full price.


----------



## lovelystars

boeyshona said:


> Huh... I am. I thought we clarified that a few pages ago. LOL. I'm from Singapore!



oh ya oh ya i totally forgot.
i am known for having STM. oops.
damn it, why are we in SG. where do you get your MK deals?
(don't tell me i asked you that same question before, ah hahaha)

it's really your fault, i am super tempted to get a MK in claret. i think if i do, we will be the only 2 ladies carrying that in SG!
i dont see any claret in saffiano leather around though!


----------



## boeyshona

lovelystars said:


> oh ya oh ya i totally forgot.
> 
> i am known for having STM. oops.
> 
> damn it, why are we in SG. where do you get your MK deals?
> 
> (don't tell me i asked you that same question before, ah hahaha)
> 
> 
> 
> it's really your fault, i am super tempted to get a MK in claret. i think if i do, we will be the only 2 ladies carrying that in SG!
> 
> i dont see any claret in saffiano leather around though!




I got my navy from Nordstrom, luggage from a fellow carouseller and it's preloved, my fuchsia ostrich embossed one from eBay! Haha the claret one is from a local seller as well but I'm not sure whether to get it or not as I've gotten so many bags recently!!! 

Yeah I think claret is only for pebbled leather version!


----------



## lovelystars

boeyshona said:


> I got my navy from Nordstrom, luggage from a fellow carouseller and it's preloved, my fuchsia ostrich embossed one from eBay! Haha the claret one is from a local seller as well but I'm not sure whether to get it or not as I've gotten so many bags recently!!!
> 
> Yeah I think claret is only for pebbled leather version!




serious? local seller selling claret? if you decide not to get please share with me! 

ah I don't dare to get from eBay, scared fake. don't know how to tell. I get all of mine from nordstrom.


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## boeyshona

lovelystars said:


> serious? local seller selling claret? if you decide not to get please share with me!
> 
> ah I don't dare to get from eBay, scared fake. don't know how to tell. I get all of mine from nordstrom.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Haha the colour is super tempting! It's SGD280! I paid like $375 for mine at Nordstrom and it's so expensive! eBay sells for lesser! Haha you gotta pay attention and buy from power sellers!! Ask for more pics also! But usually it's authentic! Because if it isn't, I usually can tell!


----------



## acm1134

Does anyone have the snakeskin Hamilton ? If so do you love it ? I really want to get either a croc or snake skin Hamilton in he e/w but I want to know how you guys review it ! Thanks (:


----------



## boeyshona

Argh when I got back to the seller about the hamilton in claret, ITS GONE!!!! I am sad that I was so indecisive. Now I'm regretting... Boohoo!!!!!


----------



## paula3boys

jazzyj1021 said:


> I actually like the sag and how it has that nice leather smell. I want to get Selma but I don't know what color!
> Regarding whether you should get a hamilton during the F&F I would only so you don't pay full price.




Love the smell of my pebbled leather Hamilton


----------



## lovelystars

boeyshona said:


> Argh when I got back to the seller about the hamilton in claret, ITS GONE!!!! I am sad that I was so indecisive. Now I'm regretting... Boohoo!!!!!




oh dear it's gone? 280sgd is damn cheap!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Loved by Kors

anybody know what store sells this. i saw this one on ebay. all saffiano leather raspberry/white/black stripe!!!!


----------



## cindy_975

acm1134 said:


> Does anyone have the snakeskin Hamilton ? If so do you love it ? I really want to get either a croc or snake skin Hamilton in he e/w but I want to know how you guys review it ! Thanks (:


I returned my denim python hamilton...it sagged more than pebbled leather and it has moleskin type material between the faux snakeskin.
The E/W might sag less due to less material, though.
I have a cinnabar python that has good structure..love it..but wear and tear will probably affect the scale effect.  If you look at pictures, you can see the difference in how the embossing was done.


----------



## designer.deals

Loved by Kors said:


> View attachment 2601568
> 
> anybody know what store sells this. i saw this one on ebay. all saffiano leather raspberry/white/black stripe!!!!




Macy's will be getting it soon. It was on their website Wednesday and it disappeared so I'm assuming they are stocking up


----------



## designer.deals

Finally ordered my raspberry Hamilton ! Can't wait to show pictures


----------



## Euromutt86

designer.deals said:


> Finally ordered my raspberry Hamilton ! Can't wait to show pictures



Yay! Good for you!


----------



## Euromutt86

My MK collection. Now, I'm going to be more focused on smaller bags!


----------



## jazzyj1021

Euromutt86 said:


> My MK collection. Now, I'm going to be more focused on smaller bags!




Love your collection. What smaller bags do you have your eyes on?


----------



## Euromutt86

jazzyj1021 said:


> Love your collection. What smaller bags do you have your eyes on?



Medium Selma messenger. Pink and Yellow if I can find them!!


----------



## Cahlee

Found these on neiman marcus after reading some commentary about new Hamiltons in another thread. What does everyone think?


----------



## JVXOXO

Cahlee said:


> View attachment 2601982
> 
> 
> View attachment 2601983
> 
> 
> Found these on neiman marcus after reading some commentary about new Hamiltons in another thread. What does everyone think?



Wow! It seems like they're really trying to reinvent the Hamilton these days. I feel like they missed the mark though.


----------



## Cahlee

JVXOXO said:


> Wow! It seems like they're really trying to reinvent the Hamilton these days. I feel like they missed the mark though.




Yeah, I don't know, maybe they look better in person but I don't personally like how they look online. They're selling for 500-700 which is the really crazy part! 

If they would have made a hamilton like the new dressy 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Imagine Black or white
Or sapphire and white on the hamilton! 
I would be first in line to buy one, sale or not. I'd pay full price for a beauty like that!


----------



## boeyshona

lovelystars said:


> oh dear it's gone? 280sgd is damn cheap!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Yep (( sigh sad much!!!


----------



## theheidis

Cahlee said:


> Yeah, I don't know, maybe they look better in person but I don't personally like how they look online. They're selling for 500-700 which is the really crazy part!
> 
> If they would have made a hamilton like the new dressy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2601990
> 
> Imagine Black or white
> Or sapphire and white on the hamilton!
> I would be first in line to buy one, sale or not. I'd pay full price for a beauty like that!



Cute! Where can you buy that black white dressy?


----------



## Cahlee

theheidis said:


> Cute! Where can you buy that black white dressy?




You can find that dressy at nordstrom. I believe they have them online at nordstrom.com as well


----------



## Loved by Kors

designer.deals said:


> Macy's will be getting it soon. It was on their website Wednesday and it disappeared so I'm assuming they are stocking up


 
thank you!! and have fun with your raspberry hamilton, i get mine tomorrow!! cant wait!!


----------



## lovelystars

Cahlee said:


> View attachment 2601982
> 
> 
> View attachment 2601983
> 
> 
> Found these on neiman marcus after reading some commentary about new Hamiltons in another thread. What does everyone think?




I don't really like this style xD


----------



## Cahlee

lovelystars said:


> I don't really like this style xD




I don't either! Of all the designs they could have come up with!


----------



## Presents4me

fergielicious said:


> so i received the Large EW Hamilton from Saks in navy. here are some comparison pics
> 
> true measurements are 14.5L 10.5H 6.5W
> 
> so, strap is waaaayyyy longer than the ew and ns hamiltons. even on its shortest notch it was to my knees! plus side is you can wear it crossbody style. LOTS of room. you will not need a purse organizer.  love that the shoulder strap is detachable.
> 
> i thought it looked better on me than ns hamilton since i'm only 5'2". however, this bag was tooooooo heavy and i don't carry much at all. so now its on its way back to saks!




That's a gorgeous bag?! Where do I found the large ew satchel with detachable strap? I tried looking on Saks website and wasn't able to find it! Did you already return it? It's super cute!


----------



## theheidis

Cahlee said:


> You can find that dressy at nordstrom. I believe they have them online at nordstrom.com as well



Thanks! Any upcoming online sales at Nordstrom?


----------



## JVXOXO

Cahlee said:


> Yeah, I don't know, maybe they look better in person but I don't personally like how they look online. They're selling for 500-700 which is the really crazy part!
> 
> If they would have made a hamilton like the new dressy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2601990
> 
> Imagine Black or white
> Or sapphire and white on the hamilton!
> I would be first in line to buy one, sale or not. I'd pay full price for a beauty like that!



Wow... Those designs are not worth those prices! I agree, it would have looked so much better if they kept it simple like the dressy.


----------



## paula3boys

Cahlee said:


> View attachment 2601982
> 
> 
> View attachment 2601983
> 
> 
> Found these on neiman marcus after reading some commentary about new Hamiltons in another thread. What does everyone think?




Don't like even if they were gifted to me


----------



## Cahlee

For those who love the minis and pink! Raspberry mini hamilton at Nordstrom!


----------



## lovelystars

Cahlee said:


> View attachment 2602411
> 
> For those who love the minis and pink! Raspberry mini hamilton at Nordstrom!




gosh that's so cute!
I am targeting the raspberry one, BUT macys say they don't ship this item to singapore! WHY OH WHY.




Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## nhung832

My dark khaki Hamilton tote! ! &#128525;


----------



## Liyanamz

Pulling out an oldie but a goodie today. Have not used this bag in quite a while but it feels as good as new each time I wear it. Saffiano leather is great but you can't beat the luxurious leather smell from pebbled leather. 

Here's my MK East West Hamilton in Claret.


----------



## Presents4me

nhung832 said:


> My dark khaki Hamilton tote! ! &#128525;




It's beautiful!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Liyanamz said:


> Pulling out an oldie but a goodie today. Have not used this bag in quite a while but it feels as good as new each time I wear it. Saffiano leather is great but you can't beat the luxurious leather smell from pebbled leather.
> 
> Here's my MK East West Hamilton in Claret.



She's a beauty!!!!


----------



## boeyshona

Liyanamz said:


> Pulling out an oldie but a goodie today. Have not used this bag in quite a while but it feels as good as new each time I wear it. Saffiano leather is great but you can't beat the luxurious leather smell from pebbled leather.
> 
> Here's my MK East West Hamilton in Claret.




It's gorgeous!!!! I'm jealous that you own that colour!!


----------



## PeraEnDulce

Thought I'd add my new purchase. I love this shade of blue. Anyways went to Macys and got a NS Sapphire Hamilton. Beautiful gold hw. Also added a picture of one with my Black Specchio.


----------



## boeyshona

PeraEnDulce said:


> Thought I'd add my new purchase. I love this shade of blue. Anyways went to Macys and got a NS Sapphire Hamilton. Beautiful gold hw. Also added a picture of one with my Black Specchio.




Gorgeous!!! I love sapphire


----------



## Cahlee

Optic White, arrived yesterday. She's not a drastic difference from vanilla, but oh well, I love them both!


----------



## boeyshona

Cahlee said:


> View attachment 2603372
> 
> Optic White, arrived yesterday. She's not a drastic difference from vanilla, but oh well, I love them both!




What's the difference? Is vanilla more to a off-white colour/cream colour?


----------



## Cahlee

PeraEnDulce said:


> Thought I'd add my new purchase. I love this shade of blue. Anyways went to Macys and got a NS Sapphire Hamilton. Beautiful gold hw. Also added a picture of one with my Black Specchio.




We're twinning! Isn't she breathtaking? Congratulations!!


----------



## AuntJulie

PeraEnDulce said:


> Thought I'd add my new purchase. I love this shade of blue. Anyways went to Macys and got a NS Sapphire Hamilton. Beautiful gold hw. Also added a picture of one with my Black Specchio.



So gorgeous!  I have the black specchio and the east west sapphire Hamilton!  Now you're making me wish I had gotten the north south!  Love it!


----------



## Cahlee

boeyshona said:


> What's the difference? Is vanilla more to a off-white colour/cream colour?




Yes, vanilla is more muted being a creamy color. The optic white is a bright clean white. 
I always imagined there would be more of a difference, but when I put them side by side, they weren't far apart in color. I wouldn't get rid of either though! There's a subtle enough difference to sell me over!


----------



## Percise2001

fieldsinspring said:


> I have an organizer but sometimes it makes it worse! Here is my large ns hamilton with all my stuff thrown in.
> View attachment 2598865
> View attachment 2598866
> View attachment 2598867


 

Hi there!  New to the forum and wondering what color this is?  Raspberry or Fuschia?  I am about to make a purchase and can't decide between these two colors    they are both so beautiful.


----------



## nhung832

Beautiful bag!! Can't wait to get mine on monday!!!


----------



## nhung832

PeraEnDulce said:


> Thought I'd add my new purchase. I love this shade of blue. Anyways went to Macys and got a NS Sapphire Hamilton. Beautiful gold hw. Also added a picture of one with my Black Specchio.



Beautiful bag!!


----------



## Cahlee

My Hamiltons!




My room is badly lit so I had to use flash


----------



## Liyanamz

Yeowza!!! That is a lot of Hamiltons!!!!


----------



## ShaNayNay

Cahlee said:


> My Hamiltons!
> View attachment 2603492
> 
> View attachment 2603493
> 
> My room is badly lit so I had to use flash
> View attachment 2603494
> 
> View attachment 2603495


 
Absolutely **LOVE** your collection! That's awesome! I have to admit though, the dustbags were laid out so well that for a second (Its morning and I'm in *pre-*coffee mode right now so I'm easily confused) I thought you had a MK bed covering  HAHAHA 
<<<(going to get coffee now)


----------



## fergielicious

Cahlee said:


> My Hamiltons!
> View attachment 2603492
> 
> View attachment 2603493
> 
> My room is badly lit so I had to use flash
> View attachment 2603494
> 
> View attachment 2603495




Omg you have more than my local macy's! Beautiful!


----------



## lovelystars

Cahlee said:


> My Hamiltons!
> View attachment 2603492
> 
> View attachment 2603493
> 
> My room is badly lit so I had to use flash
> View attachment 2603494
> 
> View attachment 2603495




omg simply gorgeous!
love the sapphire and the black/white striped canvas ones. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## VajstaGurly

My Little Babies ... The Mini Hamiltons


----------



## paula3boys

VajstaGurly said:


> My Little Babies ... The Mini Hamiltons




So cute


----------



## VajstaGurly

paula3boys said:


> So cute



Yea they are ... I'm so in love them ...


----------



## jazzyj1021

VajstaGurly said:


> My Little Babies ... The Mini Hamiltons




Love love love


----------



## Cahlee

VajstaGurly said:


> My Little Babies ... The Mini Hamiltons




They're so adorable! I love them!


----------



## VajstaGurly

jazzyj1021 said:


> Love love love



Love Love them too ... 







Cahlee said:


> They're so adorable! I love them!



They are I Love them so so much ...


----------



## Cahlee

ShaNayNay said:


> Absolutely **LOVE** your collection! That's awesome! I have to admit though, the dustbags were laid out so well that for a second (Its morning and I'm in *pre-*coffee mode right now so I'm easily confused) I thought you had a MK bed covering  HAHAHA
> <<<(going to get coffee now)


Thank you! That would be pretty awesome if I did have an MK bed covering. It would both solidify my obsession and be very comfortable!

Mornings are rough! Can't blame you for being confused. Sometimes I wake up and can't remember anything for a good several seconds.



fergielicious said:


> Omg you have more than my local macy's! Beautiful!




Thank you! Does this mean I have a problem? 
Hmm
Oh well! It's love



lovelystars said:


> omg simply gorgeous!
> love the sapphire and the black/white striped canvas ones.




Thank you! I love each equally!


----------



## Loved by Kors

Cahlee said:


> My Hamiltons!
> View attachment 2603492
> 
> View attachment 2603493
> 
> My room is badly lit so I had to use flash
> View attachment 2603494
> 
> View attachment 2603495


 in the second picture you have posted, what color is that NS in the middle is that cadet or sapphire. whatever it is im in love!!


----------



## designer.deals

What do you ladies think of this one?


----------



## Loved by Kors

Percise2001 said:


> Hi there!  New to the forum and wondering what color this is?  Raspberry or Fuschia?  I am about to make a purchase and can't decide between these two colors    they are both so beautiful.



that is for sure the raspberry she has it on another thread called THE RASPBERRY HAMILTON IS HERE and she has both pictures of the raspberry and fucshia. i just got my raspberry and love it to death!!


----------



## Cahlee

Loved by Kors said:


> in the second picture you have posted, what color is that NS in the middle is that cadet or sapphire. whatever it is im in love!!




That one is sapphire! I love her so much. I can't resist any shade of blue.


----------



## Cahlee

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2604326
> 
> What do you ladies think of this one?




Oh I love it. I saw it online at Macy's yesterday. Im planning on getting her but holding back because I don't know if I want that one next. Either way, she's on my to buy list!


----------



## designer.deals

Cahlee said:


> Oh I love it. I saw it online at Macy's yesterday. Im planning on getting her but holding back because I don't know if I want that one next. Either way, she's on my to buy list!




I'm contemplating on submitting the order


----------



## Cahlee

designer.deals said:


> I'm contemplating on submitting the order




The only thing I worry about is how to pair it. I'm either going to order it tomorrow or wait for it to come in stores so I can see it first. I love the way it looks!


----------



## designer.deals

Cahlee said:


> The only thing I worry about is how to pair it. I'm either going to order it tomorrow or wait for it to come in stores so I can see it first. I love the way it looks!




Decisions decsions


----------



## Percise2001

Loved by Kors said:


> that is for sure the raspberry she has it on another thread called THE RASPBERRY HAMILTON IS HERE and she has both pictures of the raspberry and fucshia. i just got my raspberry and love it to death!!


 
Thanks for responding!  Now I think I really want it.  Where did you get yours from?  My only concern is what would I wear it with?  I would like to just buy the purse and use it all summer regardless of what I'm wearing LOL.  Can you say that it is a statement color for the bag?  I guess that's what I want - something that's bold and really stands out.  The mandarin looks pretty too.  So confused...


----------



## paula3boys

Percise2001 said:


> Thanks for responding!  Now I think I really want it.  Where did you get yours from?  My only concern is what would I wear it with?  I would like to just buy the purse and use it all summer regardless of what I'm wearing LOL.  Can you say that it is a statement color for the bag?  I guess that's what I want - something that's bold and really stands out.  The mandarin looks pretty too.  So confused...



I am currently wearing my summer blue Jet Set zip top no matter what color I am wearing. lol. When my raspberry/black/white colorblock Selma gets here, I will do that too. Who cares?! I paid for it so can wear it with whatever I want. lol. I do have a closet of neglected bags right now, but I will get back around to them some day!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Sorry for the delay! This is the raspberry and I have a thread about it. It's beautiful! Much more true pink than the Fuschia. 




Percise2001 said:


> Hi there!  New to the forum and wondering what color this is?  Raspberry or Fuschia?  I am about to make a purchase and can't decide between these two colors    they are both so beautiful.


----------



## AuntJulie

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2604326
> 
> What do you ladies think of this one?



I love it!  It's very versatile!  You can wear brown or black or white shoes with it, which is great!  I love the combination of colors. It's a head turner for sure!


----------



## designer.deals

AuntJulie said:


> I love it!  It's very versatile!  You can wear brown or black or white shoes with it, which is great!  I love the combination of colors. It's a head turner for sure!



 You think so.. ?


----------



## AuntJulie

designer.deals said:


> You think so.. ?




Definitely!  I'm no fashionista since I'm overweight with fibromyalgia, so I have to wear ugly shoes. I usually wear Dansko clogs and sandals. All of mine are either black or variations of brown, i.e., tan, taupe, etc. 

I hate when my shoes clash with my handbag, so that handbag would be perfect, especially for the days you just don't feel like or have time to change out your handbag.


----------



## designer.deals

AuntJulie said:


> Definitely!  I'm no fashionista since I'm overweight with fibromyalgia, so I have to wear ugly shoes. I usually wear Dansko clogs and sandals. All of mine are either black or variations of brown, i.e., tan, taupe, etc.
> 
> I hate when my shoes clash with my handbag, so that handbag would be perfect, especially for the days you just don't feel like or have time to change out your handbag.




I think your right!! Im going to order now


----------



## lovelystars

I am so upset!
nordstrom sent me a navy Hamilton that is obviously a defect and returned!
it doesn't come wrapped in paper wrappings, the stiching is loose, the michael kors tag is ripped off!

PLUS IT DOESNT COME WITH A DUSTBAG.

Am so upset!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## AuntJulie

Actually this could be good news for you. Go on twitter and complain to your tweeples and tag Nordstroms. More than likely their social media reps will want to make it right and may offer you an incentive that you wouldn't have gotten before.


----------



## designer.deals

lovelystars said:


> I am so upset!
> nordstrom sent me a navy Hamilton that is obviously a defect and returned!
> it doesn't come wrapped in paper wrappings, the stiching is loose, the michael kors tag is ripped off!
> 
> PLUS IT DOESNT COME WITH A DUSTBAG.
> 
> Am so upset!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Contact them about how upset you are and they'll make up for it


----------



## lovelystars

they are ok for the return. but the return would take more than a month! tha is so long!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## AuntJulie

lovelystars said:


> they are ok for the return. but the return would take more than a month! tha is so long!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Get on social media!  Those reps are able to pull strings the online sales reps can't.


----------



## lovelystars

this is ridiculous man!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## boeyshona

lovelystars said:


> I am so upset!
> nordstrom sent me a navy Hamilton that is obviously a defect and returned!
> it doesn't come wrapped in paper wrappings, the stiching is loose, the michael kors tag is ripped off!
> 
> PLUS IT DOESNT COME WITH A DUSTBAG.
> 
> Am so upset!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Wow this sucks. Mine came perfectly wrapped from the warehouse! They do accept international returns, I did enquire before!


----------



## theheidis

Where besides Dillards can you get the black saff e/w Hamilton with silver hw?


----------



## Loved by Kors

Percise2001 said:


> Thanks for responding! Now I think I really want it. Where did you get yours from? My only concern is what would I wear it with? I would like to just buy the purse and use it all summer regardless of what I'm wearing LOL. Can you say that it is a statement color for the bag? I guess that's what I want - something that's bold and really stands out. The mandarin looks pretty too. So confused...


 i was worried about that as well i usually stick to easy basic matching and was scared about having a bright bag but when i got it i was in love at the color. its not to bright and in your face, its perfect to me. anyway i tried it on with a couple of outfits and it looked great with navy blues, black of cource, and white. but really if you love it who cares if it matches what you have on!!!


----------



## Loved by Kors

so i see this saffiano wallet is on pre-order at neiman marcus, i am totally going to die if they come out with the matching hamilton. love this color!!!


----------



## adabeta

I just got my navy east west hamilton and love it except for one thing, it has that flap to close it which leaves my purse basically wide open! On the macys site it did not have the flap just the magnetic closure. Why does mine have a flap?


----------



## AuntJulie

Loved by Kors said:


> View attachment 2605188
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i see this saffiano wallet is on pre-order at neiman marcus, i am totally going to die if they come out with the matching hamilton. love this color!!!



Me too!  Green is my favorite color!


----------



## Loved by Kors

AuntJulie said:


> Me too! Green is my favorite color!


 i hope they do the NS hamilton in the aqua it looks so pretty. didnt they do it last year or the year before and i think it sold out like crazy. im getting one this year for sure!!! green is my favorite color too!!


----------



## Loved by Kors

adabeta said:


> I just got my navy east west hamilton and love it except for one thing, it has that flap to close it which leaves my purse basically wide open! On the macys site it did not have the flap just the magnetic closure. Why does mine have a flap?


 all of the new hamilton have the flap, some of the web sites just change the colors in thier stock photos so it doesnt let you know you are going to be getting the flap. i had the same issue when i purchased, the stock photo showed the old style closure but i had seen the new style elsewhere so i knew what to expect. they should really update the pictures!!


----------



## adabeta

Loved by Kors said:


> all of the new hamilton have the flap, some of the web sites just change the colors in thier stock photos so it doesnt let you know you are going to be getting the flap. i had the same issue when i purchased, the stock photo showed the old style closure but i had seen the new style elsewhere so i knew what to expect. they should really update the pictures!!


I really don't like the flap! I feel like my purse is wide open for everyone to see inside! I was so excited for a hamilton too. What is everyone else's opinion on the flap? Is it better than the old closure for some reason I'm missing?


----------



## lovelystars

boeyshona said:


> Wow this sucks. Mine came perfectly wrapped from the warehouse! They do accept international returns, I did enquire before!




my previous 2 purchases came in good condition, wrapped and all.

the lock hardware is completely scratched!

they said they will do a refund these couple of days afterwhich I will send the bag back.
	

		
			
		

		
	








Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Cahlee

adabeta said:


> I really don't like the flap! I feel like my purse is wide open for everyone to see inside! I was so excited for a hamilton too. What is everyone else's opinion on the flap? Is it better than the old closure for some reason I'm missing?




I like each style of flaps for their own reasons. The new flap closure is supposed to make it so the bag doesn't crease/get wavy at the opening from closing at an angle (does that make sense?) although the flap has created it's own issue with making the top of the bag bulge out a teeny bit where the flap is, but it doesn't bother me. I like the flap, I like that I can just toss my stuff in it, I probably wouldn't wear one of my Hamiltons with the flap if I knew I was going to an overly crowded area to avoid anyone sneaking their hands in. The new flap allows for you to put more things, you can fill it up right up to almost the top and still close it with the flap. The older closure would get tricky if you're carrying something large, or a lot of things. I like the older closure since it felt safer and it was easier to open than the flap since I could just slide my fingers and pop it open, the flap requires the tiniest bit more of effort. I don't like that it would leave less usable space. That's my view on both closures. I love both!


----------



## Cahlee

lovelystars said:


> my previous 2 purchases came in good condition, wrapped and all.
> 
> the lock hardware is completely scratched!
> 
> they said they will do a refund these couple of days afterwhich I will send the bag back.




I'm so sorry to hear this happened, that sucks. What a disappointment coming from Nordstrom. I hope they process everything fast for you and that you get your perfect bag fast. 

How do you feel about the navy after seeing it in person?


----------



## lovelystars

Cahlee said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this happened, that sucks. What a disappointment coming from Nordstrom. I hope they process everything fast for you and that you get your perfect bag fast.
> 
> How do you feel about the navy after seeing it in person?




I really like the navy. it looks quite different from the black. it just looks like the black on camera. but in real, it looks rather navy. 

in fact I prefer the navy over the black haha


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## boeyshona

lovelystars said:


> my previous 2 purchases came in good condition, wrapped and all.
> 
> the lock hardware is completely scratched!
> 
> they said they will do a refund these couple of days afterwhich I will send the bag back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2605757
> View attachment 2605758
> View attachment 2605760
> View attachment 2605761
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Wow that's obviously a return piece!! Shame on them. Right after I ordered from Nordstrom I did email their CS to request for a completely brand new one. They reassured me that it will come from the warehouse!


----------



## paula3boys

Loved by Kors said:


> View attachment 2605188
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i see this saffiano wallet is on pre-order at neiman marcus, i am totally going to die if they come out with the matching hamilton. love this color!!!




I saw some bags on preorder with that color but not Hamilton so far


----------



## lovelystars

boeyshona said:


> Wow that's obviously a return piece!! Shame on them. Right after I ordered from Nordstrom I did email their CS to request for a completely brand new one. They reassured me that it will come from the warehouse!




so disappointed.

my previous 2 bags are fine. just this. asked for a refund. think I ordered from saks. boycott Nordstrom alr.


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## boeyshona

lovelystars said:


> so disappointed.
> 
> my previous 2 bags are fine. just this. asked for a refund. think I ordered from saks. boycott Nordstrom alr.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




I've never bought from Saks before. Is the shipping price same as Nordstrom?


----------



## lovelystars

boeyshona said:


> I've never bought from Saks before. Is the shipping price same as Nordstrom?




have no idea. need to try. previously I tried to order from macys, but they say the Hamilton is currently not available to be shipped to our country, but it is available for sale in the website.

if not possible I guess I will just be content with my black and luggage heh 

rather than just using a returned bag.


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ashxo

Just wanted to say that I'm finally a Hamilton Hottie  I scored a Dark Khaki N/S Hamiltion 
(my first ever!) during Macy's F&F for $200! I was sooo excited, I had share with you all!


----------



## theheidis

indigo ew  regular leather hamilton


----------



## Euromutt86

adabeta said:


> I really don't like the flap! I feel like my purse is wide open for everyone to see inside! I was so excited for a hamilton too. What is everyone else's opinion on the flap? Is it better than the old closure for some reason I'm missing?




I just got the E/W Hamilton with the new flap and it's slightly difficult to use. Getting my wallet in and out is a pain! I'll need to develop a technique. Haha!


----------



## Euromutt86

theheidis said:


> View attachment 2606038
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indigo ew  regular leather hamilton




It's so pretty! Lucky you!


----------



## AuntJulie

ashxo said:


> Just wanted to say that I'm finally a Hamilton Hottie  I scored a Dark Khaki N/S Hamiltion
> (my first ever!) during Macy's F&F for $200! I was sooo excited, I had share with you all!



I saw that one!  It wasn't on sale for long!  Lol. I didn't get it because I had just ordered the dark dune Hamilton.


----------



## adabeta

Cahlee said:


> I like each style of flaps for their own reasons. The new flap closure is supposed to make it so the bag doesn't crease/get wavy at the opening from closing at an angle (does that make sense?) although the flap has created it's own issue with making the top of the bag bulge out a teeny bit where the flap is, but it doesn't bother me. I like the flap, I like that I can just toss my stuff in it, I probably wouldn't wear one of my Hamiltons with the flap if I knew I was going to an overly crowded area to avoid anyone sneaking their hands in. The new flap allows for you to put more things, you can fill it up right up to almost the top and still close it with the flap. The older closure would get tricky if you're carrying something large, or a lot of things. I like the older closure since it felt safer and it was easier to open than the flap since I could just slide my fingers and pop it open, the flap requires the tiniest bit more of effort. I don't like that it would leave less usable space. That's my view on both closures. I love both!


Thank you for your response! I think I'm going to return it unfortunately  (I really love the bag otherwise!) I just can't get over having my purse wide open. I wish they would bring back the old closure with no flap!


----------



## Loved by Kors

paula3boys said:


> I saw some bags on preorder with that color but not Hamilton so far


 darn i realy want a hamilton in that color, im keeping my fingers crossed!!


----------



## Percise2001

Why is it so hard to choose a color on the hamilton tote???  I ordered the raspberry hamilton online for full price because I knew I wanted that color.  Then yesterday, I went to Macy's and went crazy over the sapphire and mandarin hamiltons.  I couldn't decide on the color at the store and since I was in a hurry and didn't want to miss out on the sale, I ended up buying them both .  My plan was to line them all up, pick one and return the rest.  My raspberry is not here yet, and I still can't decide between the sapphire and mandarin and I'm sure the decision is not going to get easier once I get it tomorrow.  I can probably keep two but not all .   Any recommendations?  I'm so confused?


----------



## JVXOXO

Percise2001 said:


> Why is it so hard to choose a color on the hamilton tote???  I ordered the raspberry hamilton online for full price because I knew I wanted that color.  Then yesterday, I went to Macy's and went crazy over the sapphire and mandarin hamiltons.  I couldn't decide on the color at the store and since I was in a hurry and didn't want to miss out on the sale, I ended up buying them both .  My plan was to line them all up, pick one and return the rest.  My raspberry is not here yet, and I still can't decide between the sapphire and mandarin and I'm sure the decision is not going to get easier once I get it tomorrow.  I can probably keep two but not all .   Any recommendations?  I'm so confused?



If you can keep two then definitely keep the sapphire and then you'll only have to choose between the mandarin and the raspberry! I'd probably choose the mandarin between those two or the sapphire if you can only keep one. Good luck!


----------



## paula3boys

Percise2001 said:


> Why is it so hard to choose a color on the hamilton tote???  I ordered the raspberry hamilton online for full price because I knew I wanted that color.  Then yesterday, I went to Macy's and went crazy over the sapphire and mandarin hamiltons.  I couldn't decide on the color at the store and since I was in a hurry and didn't want to miss out on the sale, I ended up buying them both .  My plan was to line them all up, pick one and return the rest.  My raspberry is not here yet, and I still can't decide between the sapphire and mandarin and I'm sure the decision is not going to get easier once I get it tomorrow.  I can probably keep two but not all .   Any recommendations?  I'm so confused?




Sapphire if only one


----------



## Cahlee

Percise2001 said:


> Why is it so hard to choose a color on the hamilton tote???  I ordered the raspberry hamilton online for full price because I knew I wanted that color.  Then yesterday, I went to Macy's and went crazy over the sapphire and mandarin hamiltons.  I couldn't decide on the color at the store and since I was in a hurry and didn't want to miss out on the sale, I ended up buying them both .  My plan was to line them all up, pick one and return the rest.  My raspberry is not here yet, and I still can't decide between the sapphire and mandarin and I'm sure the decision is not going to get easier once I get it tomorrow.  I can probably keep two but not all .   Any recommendations?  I'm so confused?




If you only want to keep one, definitely Sapphire. I adore mine and every time I look at it I smile! If you're keeping two, sapphire and mandarin. Beautiful colors, just the right pop of color and both versatile!!


----------



## Percise2001

@Cahlee @paula3boys @JVXOXO  Thanks so much ladies for the suggestions.  I agree that I should definitely keep Sapphire.  I am leaning towards keeping the mandarin as well because I got both of the bags on sale anyways (25% f&f and additional 20% for opening a Macy's card).  Both are soooo beautiful.  My first MK purchase and I am in LOVE


----------



## Cahlee

Percise2001 said:


> @Cahlee @paula3boys @JVXOXO  Thanks so much ladies for the suggestions.  I agree that I should definitely keep Sapphire.  I am leaning towards keeping the mandarin as well because I got both of the bags on sale anyways (25% f&f and additional 20% for opening a Macy's card).  Both are soooo beautiful.  My first MK purchase and I am in LOVE




Ooo, with a discount that great, definitely keep the mandarin & sapphire! Especially since you bought raspberry full price, it'll go on sale eventually. Congratulations. I love Hamiltons soooo much!


----------



## Cahlee

Yay! Now that I've completed this year in college my bf said he'll buy me another hamilton. Took me by surprise so I'm really excited. Which should I get ladies? These are the three I'm debating between!


Malachite


Red


Dark Khaki


----------



## boeyshona

Cahlee said:


> Yay! Now that I've completed this year in college my boyfriend said he'll buy me another hamilton. Took me by surprise so I'm really excited. Which should I get ladies? These are the three I'm debating between!
> View attachment 2606938
> 
> View attachment 2606939
> 
> View attachment 2606940




Either Malachite or mandarin! Those are my favourites too! Omg your bf is so nice, feeding your addiction  LOL


----------



## Shelly95

Cahlee said:


> Yay! Now that I've completed this year in college my bf said he'll buy me another hamilton. Took me by surprise so I'm really excited. Which should I get ladies? These are the three I'm debating between!
> View attachment 2606938
> 
> Malachite
> View attachment 2606939
> 
> Red
> View attachment 2606940
> 
> Dark Khaki



Red or dark khaki! I'm a bit biased because red is my favourite colour and I just received dark khaki hamilton yesterday. It's such a beautiful neutral, not too dark not too light, perfect beige. I love it!!  for green, I'd prefer palm, it's so interesting, I have an agenda in a similar colour and I never get sick of it


----------



## paula3boys

Cahlee said:


> Yay! Now that I've completed this year in college my bf said he'll buy me another hamilton. Took me by surprise so I'm really excited. Which should I get ladies? These are the three I'm debating between!
> View attachment 2606938
> 
> Malachite
> View attachment 2606939
> 
> Red
> View attachment 2606940
> 
> Dark Khaki




Red


----------



## VajstaGurly

Dark khaki or red ...


----------



## Percise2001

My vote goes to the red.


----------



## keishapie1973

Red would make the perfect addition to your collection.....


----------



## AuntJulie

Percise2001 said:


> @Cahlee @paula3boys @JVXOXO  Thanks so much ladies for the suggestions.  I agree that I should definitely keep Sapphire.  I am leaning towards keeping the mandarin as well because I got both of the bags on sale anyways (25% f&f and additional 20% for opening a Macy's card).  Both are soooo beautiful.  My first MK purchase and I am in LOVE



Then I would definitely keep the sapphire for sure and I would keep the mandarin as well. You don't often get to stack coupons so take advantage of the opportunity!

Cahlee is right. Eventually the rasberry will go on sale.


----------



## nhung832

My vote is dark khaki!!


----------



## Euromutt86

Cahlee said:


> Yay! Now that I've completed this year in college my bf said he'll buy me another hamilton. Took me by surprise so I'm really excited. Which should I get ladies? These are the three I'm debating between!
> View attachment 2606938
> 
> Malachite
> View attachment 2606939
> 
> Red
> View attachment 2606940
> 
> Dark Khaki



Some color! Red! Red goes with a lot! Where are you purchasing the bags from? Gotta inside scoop?


----------



## Euromutt86

Percise2001 said:


> Why is it so hard to choose a color on the hamilton tote???  I ordered the raspberry hamilton online for full price because I knew I wanted that color.  Then yesterday, I went to Macy's and went crazy over the sapphire and mandarin hamiltons.  I couldn't decide on the color at the store and since I was in a hurry and didn't want to miss out on the sale, I ended up buying them both .  My plan was to line them all up, pick one and return the rest.  My raspberry is not here yet, and I still can't decide between the sapphire and mandarin and I'm sure the decision is not going to get easier once I get it tomorrow.  I can probably keep two but not all .   Any recommendations?  I'm so confused?



I'd keep the Sapphire and Raspberry.


----------



## AuntJulie

Cahlee said:


> Yay! Now that I've completed this year in college my bf said he'll buy me another hamilton. Took me by surprise so I'm really excited. Which should I get ladies? These are the three I'm debating between!
> View attachment 2606938
> 
> Malachite
> View attachment 2606939
> 
> Red
> View attachment 2606940
> 
> Dark Khaki




Red !!!!!


----------



## Cahlee

Thank you to everyone for giving their two cents! After much thought I think it's time to get a red hamilton. Dark khaki & Malachite will be mine as soon as I find some extra storage space. Eek, now just to wait!


----------



## AuntJulie

Cahlee said:


> Thank you to everyone for giving their two cents! After much thought I think it's time to get a red hamilton. Dark khaki & Malachite will be mine as soon as I find some extra storage space. Eek, now just to wait!




Yay red!


----------



## Euromutt86

Cahlee said:


> Thank you to everyone for giving their two cents! After much thought I think it's time to get a red hamilton. Dark khaki & Malachite will be mine as soon as I find some extra storage space. Eek, now just to wait!



Great!


----------



## nelz

Got my large hamilton today from the macys sale. Not sure if im keeping it. I may get the e/w. Shes a beauty, though.


----------



## boeyshona

nelz said:


> Got my large hamilton today from the macys sale. Not sure if im keeping it. I may get the e/w. Shes a beauty, though.




That's a gorgeous colour!!!!


----------



## boeyshona

Yay today I got my NS whipped hamilton in dark khaki today! This is a gorgeous colour! It's really roomy, will post mod shots soon! Haha


----------



## acm1134

Got this beauty today. My original plan was to take this back to macys and exchange for the raspberry with the sale price , but I think I'm going to keep her (:


----------



## designer.deals

Look what came in &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## VajstaGurly

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2608320
> 
> 
> Look what came in &#128513;&#128513;



Open the bag ... lol


----------



## Live It Up

boeyshona said:


> Yay today I got my NS whipped hamilton in dark khaki today! This is a gorgeous colour! It's really roomy, will post mod shots soon! Haha


Gorgeous!!


----------



## VajstaGurly

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2608306
> 
> 
> Got this beauty today. My original plan was to take this back to macys and exchange for the raspberry with the sale price , but I think I'm going to keep her (:



She's gorgeous ... yes keep her ...


----------



## Live It Up

My first Hamilton. I love the soft leather. Got it on clearance from the MK boutique.


----------



## acm1134

Okay I am officially putting myself on ban (at least I shall try !). I just got my E/W hamilton in Optic White, waiting on my N/S in Dark Dune to be shipped, and I just ordered the N/S Sapphire and the E/W brown mono ! AHHH


----------



## designer.deals

Well here it is my raspberry ns Hamilton from Nordstrom ! Killer price $196.44 &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## AuntJulie

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2608625
> 
> 
> Well here it is my raspberry ns Hamilton from Nordstrom ! Killer price $196.44 &#128513;&#128513;




Gorgeous!!!  I love it!  How did you get such a good deal?


----------



## ShaNayNay

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2608625
> 
> 
> Well here it is my raspberry ns Hamilton from Nordstrom ! Killer price $196.44 &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;


 
She's a beaut! 196??!! Very awesome!!


----------



## AuntJulie

acm1134 said:


> Okay I am officially putting myself on ban (at least I shall try !). I just got my E/W hamilton in Optic White, waiting on my N/S in Dark Dune to be shipped, and I just ordered the N/S Sapphire and the E/W brown mono ! AHHH




Did you order it from the MK site for $161?  I did and I can't wait for that shipping confirmation!!!


----------



## designer.deals

AuntJulie said:


> Gorgeous!!!  I love it!  How did you get such a good deal?




Spoke with manager but il exchanging it because I feel it has some sort of dent


----------



## AuntJulie

designer.deals said:


> Spoke with manager but il exchanging it because I feel it has some sort of dent




I'm confused. So you spoke with a manager and got the discount but now it has a dent so you're exchanging it?


----------



## designer.deals

AuntJulie said:


> I'm confused. So you spoke with a manager and got the discount but now it has a dent so you're exchanging it?




Yes I spoke with a manager because I had an issue On my previous order and to make up for it she honored the $196 price and I just received the bag yesterday but today that I opened it I noticed the dent


----------



## 47foxes

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2608625
> 
> 
> Well here it is my raspberry ns Hamilton from Nordstrom ! Killer price $196.44 &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;


 WOW~~~~Totally a beauty!!You made me want one of the raspberry Hamilton too....


----------



## ShaNayNay

boeyshona said:


> Yay today I got my NS whipped hamilton in dark khaki today! This is a gorgeous colour! It's really roomy, will post mod shots soon! Haha


 
LOVE the whipped stitch and that color is so awesome!


----------



## acm1134

AuntJulie said:


> Did you order it from the MK site for $161?  I did and I can't wait for that shipping confirmation!!!




Yes and I'm so excited !! I hope it ships out before the 22nd ! I'm leaving town the 27th and want to be here for delivery


----------



## Loved by Kors

nelz said:


> Got my large hamilton today from the macys sale. Not sure if im keeping it. I may get the e/w. Shes a beauty, though.


 pretty what color is that?


----------



## jojon21

Sapphire ^


----------



## Euromutt86

Decided to get Raspberry as well. Needed more smaller purses. So happy!


----------



## Cahlee

I'm feeling like I'm in a slump. So much so I haven't jumped on the red hamilton yet. Maybe I should wait a week or so until I feel more excited. Has anyone ever felt this way?


----------



## AuntJulie

Cahlee said:


> I'm feeling like I'm in a slump. So much so I haven't jumped on the red hamilton yet. Maybe I should wait a week or so until I feel more excited. Has anyone ever felt this way?




Yes!  It's a disease called handbag gluttony!  I bought so many handbags over a short period of time that I got to a point that I cared more about the deal than the actual purse. I've slowed down now and I appreciate each purchase much more. 

That feeling will subside I promise!!


----------



## Cahlee

AuntJulie said:


> Yes!  It's a disease called handbag gluttony!  I bought so many handbags over a short period of time that I got to a point that I cared more about the deal than the actual purse. I've slowed down now and I appreciate each purchase much more.
> 
> That feeling will subside I promise!!




Sounds about right! Maybe I went a tad overboard. I think I'm going to hold off on my red and enjoy the beauties I have right now... Until the feeling goes away that is! Thank you Aunt Julie, I'm glad to know this isn't weird, and most importantly that it'll go away!


----------



## Euromutt86

Cahlee said:


> I'm feeling like I'm in a slump. So much so I haven't jumped on the red hamilton yet. Maybe I should wait a week or so until I feel more excited. Has anyone ever felt this way?



Oh, trust me the feeling will subside. I have so many things to buy, and purses are low on my list! I have three kids! I was only going to purchase two purses for the whole year and I broke that. Navy was the last one before these. Navy completed me. I love it. Untillllll I saw Summer Blue and Raspberry.  HAHA. Last September I started buying purses. I went with the typical Black and Tan for my first two purchases. Zinnia was the third. I started buying purses with more color. Pinterest is bad, because I see an outfit, and I'm like "Wow! I love that outfit, but I don't have a green purse." I will search for a green purse!! Sapphire or Red will probably be my next purchase for a purse. Your slump will end in time. Don't worry about it. Red would make your collection though.


----------



## Cahlee

Euromutt86 said:


> Oh, trust me the feeling will subside. I have so many things to buy, and purses are low on my list! I have three kids! I was only going to purchase two purses for the whole year and I broke that. Navy was the last one before these. Navy completed me. I love it. Untillllll I saw Summer Blue and Raspberry.  HAHA. Last September I started buying purses. I went with the typical Black and Tan for my first two purchases. Zinnia was the third. I started buying purses with more color. Pinterest is bad, because I see an outfit, and I'm like "Wow! I love that outfit, but I don't have a green purse." I will search for a green purse!! Sapphire or Red will probably be my next purchase for a purse. Your slump will end in time. Don't worry about it. Red would make your collection though.




I totally understand why you would break and get the summer blue and raspberry. I absolutely adore the summer blue, it's such a pick me up color and so summery! The raspberry, although I don't care for pink anything, I think is a gorgeous choice for those who do! 
I've been avoiding searching MK on Pinterest, I feel that will open a dangerous can of worms! 
If you can catch sapphire on a good deal I'd say go for that first! Red can be found on ebay and will sell at an average price, but sapphire should eventually go on sale when the next seasons colors begin to come in and you might be able to get it at a great price! 
Thank you for the reassurance! Shopping is my therapy, feeling emotions is weird! (Haha just kidding!)




.


----------



## nhung832

Im soo in love with the sapphire Hamilton!! &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;


----------



## nhung832

nhung832 said:


> Im soo in love with the sapphire Hamilton!! &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;



Forgot to add my pic!!


----------



## Euromutt86

Cahlee said:


> I totally understand why you would break and get the summer blue and raspberry. I absolutely adore the summer blue, it's such a pick me up color and so summery! The raspberry, although I don't care for pink anything, I think is a gorgeous choice for those who do!
> I've been avoiding searching MK on Pinterest, I feel that will open a dangerous can of worms!
> If you can catch sapphire on a good deal I'd say go for that first! Red can be found on ebay and will sell at an average price, but sapphire should eventually go on sale when the next seasons colors begin to come in and you might be able to get it at a great price!
> Thank you for the reassurance! Shopping is my therapy, feeling emotions is weird! (Haha just kidding!)
> 
> I have family in the Military so I can go on base and purchase the purses from the NEX for a good deal with no tax. I already have a red purse, and I love blue so I'll go with the Sapphire. It's just not a total want at the moment. I feel with my purse being repaired by MK, I'm in Limbo. Like I need to fill in it's spot while it's gone. Only reason why I purchased the Raspberry. I'm not a big pink person either. I want to have a variety of color when it comes to my purses though. I've never paid over $210 for a purse and I went over with the Raspberry! But heck it's my Mother's Day gift, so I deserve it I think.
> 
> You have so many gorgeous purses, and I adore your collection! The crazy feeling will take over you again. Don't worry. HAHA!


----------



## lovelystars

does anyone of you use your Hamilton without the lock? I'm contemplating taking out the lock because

1. it seems to weigh my bag down and make the too crinkle.
2. it seems abit hard for me to dig for my stuff with the lock.





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## boeyshona

lovelystars said:


> does anyone of you use your Hamilton without the lock? I'm contemplating taking out the lock because
> 
> 1. it seems to weigh my bag down and make the too crinkle.
> 2. it seems abit hard for me to dig for my stuff with the lock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Not really, I find that the lock makes the bag look 'complete'. I think without the lock, it doesn't look like an MK bag. Just my opinion haha!


----------



## lovelystars

boeyshona said:


> Not really, I find that the lock makes the bag look 'complete'. I think without the lock, it doesn't look like an MK bag. Just my opinion haha!




totally understand, the bag does look better with the lock, but cause I carry it by the long strap, it seems that the top got crinkled.

oh no I think I am gonna be the only one carrying it without the lock. and if u see me waddling down the streets in sg, u would know that's me! haha


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## boeyshona

lovelystars said:


> totally understand, the bag does look better with the lock, but cause I carry it by the long strap, it seems that the top got crinkled.
> 
> oh no I think I am gonna be the only one carrying it without the lock. and if u see me waddling down the streets in sg, u would know that's me! haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Oh yes I've read that if you carry it by the longer strap it does wrinkle. I prefer to carry it using the short straps so that doesn't bother me!


----------



## Euromutt86

lovelystars said:


> totally understand, the bag does look better with the lock, but cause I carry it by the long strap, it seems that the top got crinkled.
> 
> oh no I think I am gonna be the only one carrying it without the lock. and if u see me waddling down the streets in sg, u would know that's me! haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



The top part of my bag got crinkled and MK gave me another one because it was under a year warranty.


----------



## acm1134

My two newest babies (: I have the sapphire dressy but I got the Hamilton for such a good deal I couldn't pass up ! And this is my first signature bag. I couldn't get it off my kind so for $199 I couldn't pass up either (:


----------



## boeyshona

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2611357
> 
> 
> My two newest babies (: I have the sapphire dressy but I got the Hamilton for such a good deal I couldn't pass up ! And this is my first signature bag. I couldn't get it off my kind so for $199 I couldn't pass up either (:




Awesome! For such a great deal like that, I wouldn't mind getting it too! XD


----------



## boeyshona

Ever since I got the whipped stitch hamilton in NS this week, I couldn't resist and got myself a coffee one from eBay but it's in EW! I'm excited!!! It's gonna be a great classic bag to own!


----------



## Andie25

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2611357
> 
> 
> My two newest babies (: I have the sapphire dressy but I got the Hamilton for such a good deal I couldn't pass up ! And this is my first signature bag. I couldn't get it off my kind so for $199 I couldn't pass up either (:



Congratulations, you really caught a good deal. The sapphire is really a gorgeous colour! I am planning to add a Michael Kors bag in that colour to my collection.


----------



## AuntJulie

Euromutt86 said:


> Cahlee said:
> 
> 
> 
> I totally understand why you would break and get the summer blue and raspberry. I absolutely adore the summer blue, it's such a pick me up color and so summery! The raspberry, although I don't care for pink anything, I think is a gorgeous choice for those who do!
> I've been avoiding searching MK on Pinterest, I feel that will open a dangerous can of worms!
> If you can catch sapphire on a good deal I'd say go for that first! Red can be found on ebay and will sell at an average price, but sapphire should eventually go on sale when the next seasons colors begin to come in and you might be able to get it at a great price!
> Thank you for the reassurance! Shopping is my therapy, feeling emotions is weird! (Haha just kidding!)
> 
> I have family in the Military so I can go on base and purchase the purses from the NEX for a good deal with no tax. I already have a red purse, and I love blue so I'll go with the Sapphire. It's just not a total want at the moment. I feel with my purse being repaired by MK, I'm in Limbo. Like I need to fill in it's spot while it's gone. Only reason why I purchased the Raspberry. I'm not a big pink person either. I want to have a variety of color when it comes to my purses though. I've never paid over $210 for a purse and I went over with the Raspberry! But heck it's my Mother's Day gift, so I deserve it I think.
> 
> You have so many gorgeous purses, and I adore your collection! The crazy feeling will take over you again. Don't worry. HAHA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get the raspberry at the NEX for $210?  I have a close friend that is retired military who can get the purse for me too!
Click to expand...


----------



## Euromutt86

AuntJulie said:


> Euromutt86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get the raspberry at the NEX for $210?  I have a close friend that is retired military who can get the purse for me too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went over a bit with $230. I got it from Dillard's. I have purchased from the base before and every base is different. Some bases will have a better selection.
Click to expand...


----------



## AuntJulie

Euromutt86 said:


> AuntJulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went over a bit with $230. I got it from Dillard's. I have purchased from the base before and every base is different. Some bases will have a better selection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good price especially for Dillard's. They never have sales on new stuff
Click to expand...


----------



## adabeta

I've noticed a few bags on eBay saying there's a wrinkle or dent in the leather from being in the box. If you stuffed the bag for a few days do you think these dents/wrinkles would come out?


----------



## boeyshona

Here's my modeling shot for today! Wore out my happy and heavily printed dress out and wanted a bag that can soften the look a little! This bag is gorgeous!!

Hamilton will always be my favourite style from MK.


----------



## fergielicious

boeyshona said:


> Here's my modeling shot for today! Wore out my happy and heavily printed dress out and wanted a bag that can soften the look a little! This bag is gorgeous!!
> 
> Hamilton will always be my favourite style from MK.




Cute! Love the whole outfit!


----------



## jazzyj1021

boeyshona said:


> Here's my modeling shot for today! Wore out my happy and heavily printed dress out and wanted a bag that can soften the look a little! This bag is gorgeous!!
> 
> Hamilton will always be my favourite style from MK.




You look so cute! Love your Adventure Time dress!


----------



## Cahlee

boeyshona said:


> Here's my modeling shot for today! Wore out my happy and heavily printed dress out and wanted a bag that can soften the look a little! This bag is gorgeous!!
> 
> Hamilton will always be my favourite style from MK.




So pretty! You look great and your outfit is lovely!


----------



## boeyshona

Hehe thank you all  I'm eying on a malachite or grey hamilton next!


----------



## acm1134

Finally unwrapped my sapphire (:


----------



## ShaNayNay

WOOHOOO!!!! it looks like the E/W is available in the multi-color center stripe!!!! YAY!!!
I wonder if I will have the patience to wait for a sale?


----------



## jazzyj1021

ShaNayNay said:


> WOOHOOO!!!! it looks like the E/W is available in the multi-color center stripe!!!! YAY!!!
> I wonder if I will have the patience to wait for a sale?
> 
> View attachment 2615097
> View attachment 2615098




Macys is having a sale this month ,Cahlee mentioned it in the deals thread, and next month. Hopefully they will have this bag!


----------



## theheidis

does anyone have the e/w saffiano Hamilton in black with SILVER hw?  If so can you post a pic?  tia


----------



## acm1134

theheidis said:


> does anyone have the e/w saffiano Hamilton in black with SILVER hw?  If so can you post a pic?  tia






I never unwrapped it because I ended up selling it but this is the Specchio one


----------



## theheidis

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2615244
> 
> I never unwrapped it because I ended up selling it but this is the Specchio one



Thanks I actually have that but for some reason it looks like the plain is a darker black - I only see the silver version at Dillard's.com - seems like the only place to buy? They never have sales & don't even have free shipping


----------



## AuntJulie

ShaNayNay said:


> WOOHOOO!!!! it looks like the E/W is available in the multi-color center stripe!!!! YAY!!!
> I wonder if I will have the patience to wait for a sale?
> 
> View attachment 2615097
> View attachment 2615098




Belk has it!  And I just posted a 25% off code that starts at midnight one day only!


----------



## ShaNayNay

AuntJulie said:


> Belk has it!  And I just posted a 25% off code that starts at midnight one day only!


 


jazzyj1021 said:


> Macys is having a sale this month ,Cahlee mentioned it in the deals thread, and next month. Hopefully they will have this bag!


 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## LVbarbie

I paid 258.57 today with tax on my Hamilton in luggage! It was 25% off at belks and I saw a white something on it (wiped off easily with a baby wipe when I got home) and the SA gave me a extra 10% off for that. Only thing is can't return it....but who would want to this bag is GORGEOUS!


----------



## PopOfColor

adabeta said:


> I've noticed a few bags on eBay saying there's a wrinkle or dent in the leather from being in the box. If you stuffed the bag for a few days do you think these dents/wrinkles would come out?


I just tried to get dents out of a saffiano Rebecca Minkoff bag by leaving it stuffed for almost a month and they did not come out. I store my MK Hamilton stuffed in the dust bag laying flat on it's side to keep it from getting dented.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

boeyshona said:


> Here's my modeling shot for today! Wore out my happy and heavily printed dress out and wanted a bag that can soften the look a little! This bag is gorgeous!!
> 
> Hamilton will always be my favourite style from MK.


 
So pretty!  I really like how the luggage looks against your dress.  Love your shoes, too.


----------



## Loved by Kors

does anybody have a picture of the NS hamilton in violet. i ordered one this week but it wont be here until monday, im dying to see the color in person, as the shades seem to very from web site to web site.


----------



## LittleLucy

Loved by Kors said:


> does anybody have a picture of the NS hamilton in violet. i ordered one this week but it wont be here until monday, im dying to see the color in person, as the shades seem to very from web site to web site.



There is one on this thread, put a search in for violet and scroll down and you will see the post!  It's a beautiful color!


----------



## salech90

Loved by Kors said:


> does anybody have a picture of the NS hamilton in violet. i ordered one this week but it wont be here until monday, im dying to see the color in person, as the shades seem to very from web site to web site.


This isn't the Hamilton, but it is the Violet Saffiano leather, just for reference:


----------



## acm1134

Loved by Kors said:


> does anybody have a picture of the NS hamilton in violet. i ordered one this week but it wont be here until monday, im dying to see the color in person, as the shades seem to very from web site to web site.




So jealous ! Where did you find the color violet ?!


----------



## salech90

acm1134 said:


> So jealous ! Where did you find the color violet ?!


I saw it at Macy's online but couldn't add it to my cart. I'm guessing it was still on their site but they were sold out? Its a gorgeous color!



> Originally Posted by Loved by Kors
> does anybody have a picture of the NS hamilton in violet. i ordered one this week but it wont be here until monday, im dying to see the color in person, as the shades seem to very from web site to web site.


Did you order from Macy's by any chance? I'm sure you're going to love the color!


----------



## Loved by Kors

salech90 said:


> I saw it at Macy's online but couldn't add it to my cart. I'm guessing it was still on their site but they were sold out? Its a gorgeous color!
> 
> 
> Did you order from Macy's by any chance? I'm sure you're going to love the color!


 i got it from ebay. supposed to be new with tags and matching wallet included. from a trusted seller. so i hope all goes well. cant wait to get it and post a picture. thanks everybody


----------



## Loved by Kors

salech90 said:


> This isn't the Hamilton, but it is the Violet Saffiano leather, just for reference:


 thank you so much. im loving this color.


----------



## salech90

Loved by Kors said:


> i got it from ebay. supposed to be new with tags and matching wallet included. from a trusted seller. so i hope all goes well. cant wait to get it and post a picture. thanks everybody


Violet is a gorgeous color! I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Loved by Kors

LittleLucy said:


> There is one on this thread, put a search in for violet and scroll down and you will see the post! It's a beautiful color!


 oh i just found it. it is a beautiful color. thanks for telling me about the search i never thought about searching inside the tread. DUH ME. lol. thanks again


----------



## Loved by Kors

salech90 said:


> Violet is a gorgeous color! I can't wait to see pics!


 i know me too. its killing me i have to wait till monday.


----------



## theheidis

Here is violet compared to summer blue (I don't have either of these anymore)


----------



## theheidis

Violet in different light


----------



## salech90

theheidis said:


> Here is violet compared to summer blue (I don't have either of these anymore)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2618152


Oh myy, both these colors are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## CoachCruiser

So excited to say that I can join this clubhouse!!! I bought my very first Michael Kors bag last night....the Hamilton in soft leather in luggage. GREAT DEAL - on sale for $250 plus tax. It was a hard choice (between all the lovely colors, the saffianos...oh my, what decisions)....but I couldn't pass this one up. The color is so classic and chic and versatile, and I adore the gold hardware.

Thanks for letting me share my excitement!!


----------



## amandah313

CoachCruiser said:


> So excited to say that I can join this clubhouse!!! I bought my very first Michael Kors bag last night....the Hamilton in soft leather in luggage. GREAT DEAL - on sale for $250 plus tax. It was a hard choice (between all the lovely colors, the saffianos...oh my, what decisions)....but I couldn't pass this one up. The color is so classic and chic and versatile, and I adore the gold hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my excitement!!




Congrats!! She is such a beautiful bag. You will get lots of use out of her!


----------



## CoachCruiser

amandah313 said:


> Congrats!! She is such a beautiful bag. You will get lots of use out of her!


Thank you so much!! I love her!!


----------



## CoachCruiser

theheidis said:


> Violet in different light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2618153


This is stunning. I'm a sucker for purple bags....is this one available now? Or is from a few seasons/yrs ago?

TIA for the info!!


----------



## theheidis

CoachCruiser said:


> This is stunning. I'm a sucker for purple bags....is this one available now? Or is from a few seasons/yrs ago?
> 
> TIA for the info!!



It was pretty recent though I don't see it anymore on the dept store sites, ordered mine from Macy's march 2014 I believe.  You could call Macy's to see if any stores still have them? They will ship from store


----------



## paula3boys

Bloomingdales has pebbled ns luggage Hamilton for $250 then 25% off with code EXTRA25 and e bates is 15% cash back! I got no sales tax so effective price was $159.76!


----------



## salech90

CoachCruiser said:


> So excited to say that I can join this clubhouse!!! I bought my very first Michael Kors bag last night....the Hamilton in soft leather in luggage. GREAT DEAL - on sale for $250 plus tax. It was a hard choice (between all the lovely colors, the saffianos...oh my, what decisions)....but I couldn't pass this one up. The color is so classic and chic and versatile, and I adore the gold hardware.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my excitement!!


Gorgeous Hamilton! Congratulations!


----------



## keishapie1973

paula3boys said:


> Bloomingdales has pebbled ns luggage Hamilton for $250 then 25% off with code EXTRA25 and e bates is 15% cash back! I got no sales tax so effective price was $159.76!



I just ordered this too. I really wanted a pebbled leather Hamilton before they all disappeared. Plus, I wanted something in luggage. My grand total was $170 since I had to pay tax. It showed as backordered so I hope I actually receive it....


----------



## CoachCruiser

theheidis said:


> It was pretty recent though I don't see it anymore on the dept store sites, ordered mine from Macy's march 2014 I believe.  You could call Macy's to see if any stores still have them? They will ship from store


Thanks! I'll check it out.


----------



## AuntJulie

I'm so disappointed. My raspberry Hamilton came today along with 9 shirts all stuffed in a bag that the UPS man dropped right in front of my husband on the porch. It is dented to high heaven and Macy's is sold out. Blah!


----------



## salech90

AuntJulie said:


> I'm so disappointed. My raspberry Hamilton came today along with 9 shirts all stuffed in a bag that the UPS man dropped right in front of my husband on the porch. It is dented to high heaven and Macy's is sold out. Blah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2619231
> View attachment 2619234
> View attachment 2619235


I'm so sorry this happened to your Hamilton . The color really is gorgeous though. Will they have them in stock soon?


----------



## itsjustjacki

This is my first time posting outside of the Rebecca Minkoff forum. I picked up my first Michael Kors bag at Marshalls yesterday. I always loved this style and didn't realize until I searched the forum last night that this is the outlet version of the Hamilton! Love the structure & color (vanilla) &#9825;


----------



## AuntJulie

salech90 said:


> I'm so sorry this happened to your Hamilton . The color really is gorgeous though. Will they have them in stock soon?



I don't know but I emailed the guy who helped me last time. I just love that color so much. The pictures don't do the color justice. It's beautiful. Cross your fingers he can find me another one.


----------



## keishapie1973

AuntJulie said:


> I'm so disappointed. My raspberry Hamilton came today along with 9 shirts all stuffed in a bag that the UPS man dropped right in front of my husband on the porch. It is dented to high heaven and Macy's is sold out. Blah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2619231
> View attachment 2619234
> View attachment 2619235




Macys shipped my sutton in a bag too. The leather is thinner so I was able to stuff it to get the dents out.

 I'm sorry. Hopefully they are able to find you another one.....


----------



## acm1134

AuntJulie said:


> I'm so disappointed. My raspberry Hamilton came today along with 9 shirts all stuffed in a bag that the UPS man dropped right in front of my husband on the porch. It is dented to high heaven and Macy's is sold out. Blah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2619231
> View attachment 2619234
> View attachment 2619235




Such a bummer  if I were you stuff it a bunch and see if any come out if not, wait until it's restocked and exchange it


----------



## theheidis

Anyone ever go to Dillard's? None near me, wondering if anyone goes there and sees the black saff Hamilton e/w with silver hw if they could snap a pic? lol so curious to see a real life pic


----------



## AuntJulie

tauketula said:


> Macys shipped my sutton in a bag too. The leather is thinner so I was able to stuff it to get the dents out.
> 
> I'm sorry. Hopefully they are able to find you another one.....




I just spent a gajillion dollars with Macys. You would think they would pack my stuff in a box. I would rather pay shipping for it to be done right.


----------



## Euromutt86

AuntJulie said:


> I'm so disappointed. My raspberry Hamilton came today along with 9 shirts all stuffed in a bag that the UPS man dropped right in front of my husband on the porch. It is dented to high heaven and Macy's is sold out. Blah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2619231
> View attachment 2619234
> View attachment 2619235



Oh my goodness! You should try Dillard's and see if they have it in store. I'm so sorry!


----------



## Minkette

Ugh. Shipping and dents. Belk put my dressy tote in a box to small and bent the corner of the bag pretty bad. I put a 3 lb weight in the bottom of the bag and suspended it on the door for about an hour. Bottom fold gone. Still a little dented on the side though. Completely frustrating.


----------



## Anjool

AuntJulie said:


> I'm so disappointed. My raspberry Hamilton came today along with 9 shirts all stuffed in a bag that the UPS man dropped right in front of my husband on the porch. It is dented to high heaven and Macy's is sold out. Blah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2619231
> View attachment 2619234
> View attachment 2619235


noooo, not cool!


----------



## acm1134

Look who just arrived &#128525;
Ordered a while back when they were listed on the MK website for $161!! 
Dark dune N/S Hamilton


----------



## AuntJulie

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2619724
> 
> Look who just arrived &#128525;
> Ordered a while back when they were listed on the MK website for $161!!
> Dark dune N/S Hamilton



I ordered one too!  Did you get a shipping notice?


----------



## AuntJulie

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2619724
> 
> Look who just arrived &#128525;
> Ordered a while back when they were listed on the MK website for $161!!
> Dark dune N/S Hamilton



I ordered mine on 4/30/2014 and it still says back ordered.


----------



## Cahlee

So annoyed right now. Macy keeps canceling my order although I'm using the same information I always do. If I don't get the bags with both discounts like I was supposed to, I'm going to be pretty angry. Ugh!


----------



## acm1134

AuntJulie said:


> I ordered one too!  Did you get a shipping notice?




I got the shipping notice on Wednesday ! And if I am correct, I believe we ordered them on the same day.


----------



## Patlynn42

AuntJulie said:


> I'm so disappointed. My raspberry Hamilton came today along with 9 shirts all stuffed in a bag that the UPS man dropped right in front of my husband on the porch. It is dented to high heaven and Macy's is sold out. Blah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2619231
> View attachment 2619234
> View attachment 2619235



Why in the world would they pack it like that?  That is ridiculous, I would be so mad!


----------



## keishapie1973

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2619724
> 
> Look who just arrived &#128525;
> Ordered a while back when they were listed on the MK website for $161!!
> Dark dune N/S Hamilton



It's a beauty and you got an amazing deal!!!!!


----------



## AuntJulie

Patlynn42 said:


> Why in the world would they pack it like that?  That is ridiculous, I would be so mad!



I know right?  They claim they're going to ship me another one but they're sold out. I hope they do.


----------



## AuntJulie

acm1134 said:


> I got the shipping notice on Wednesday ! And if I am correct, I believe we ordered them on the same day.



Yes I ordered mine right after Designer Deals posted the sale. I hope they don't cancel it. I'm having some bad luck lately. 

Yours is beautiful!


----------



## Loved by Kors

theheidis said:


> Violet in different light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2618153


 thanks for the pictures. wow i think i want the summer blue as well. lol. they are both beautiful


----------



## Loved by Kors

AuntJulie said:


> I'm so disappointed. My raspberry Hamilton came today along with 9 shirts all stuffed in a bag that the UPS man dropped right in front of my husband on the porch. It is dented to high heaven and Macy's is sold out. Blah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2619231
> View attachment 2619234
> View attachment 2619235


 aunt julie i think zappos has the east west in raspberry. i got my north south in raspberry from them and it came in a box and very quickly within 4 days!!


----------



## AuntJulie

Loved by Kors said:


> aunt julie i think zappos has the east west in raspberry. i got my north south in raspberry from them and it came in a box and very quickly within 4 days!!



Thanks I was just looking at the raspberry on their site. Dillard's has it too. 

I received an email from Macys yesterday telling me that they're shipping me another one.  I replied back asking them how since they are sold out. This morning I received another email from a different customer service agent and it was clearly a form letter. It said that once I returned the old bag, they would send me another one, which is directly opposite of what they said in the first email. 

I'm starting to think it may be better to pay full price and get undamaged merchandise along with decent customer service.


----------



## salech90

AuntJulie said:


> Thanks I was just looking at the raspberry on their site. Dillard's has it too.
> 
> I received an email from Macys yesterday telling me that they're shipping me another one.  I replied back asking them how since they are sold out. This morning I received another email from a different customer service agent and it was clearly a form letter. It said that once I returned the old bag, they would send me another one, which is directly opposite of what they said in the first email.
> 
> I'm starting to think it may be better to pay full price and get undamaged merchandise along with decent customer service.


I am so sorry that you are experiencing such horrible customer service! You shouldn't have to ship it back! Their lack of proper packaging is the reason for the damaged Hamilton. IMO they should send you the replacement in a box, which you could then use to send it back, they should also provide you with a prepaid label. I would call and speak to a manager reference the contradicting e-mails. I hope you can get this resolved, that raspberry Hamilton is a beauty!


----------



## AuntJulie

salech90 said:


> I am so sorry that you are experiencing such horrible customer service! You shouldn't have to ship it back! Their lack of proper packaging is the reason for the damaged Hamilton. IMO they should send you the replacement in a box, which you could then use to send it back, they should also provide you with a prepaid label. I would call and speak to a manager reference the contradicting e-mails. I hope you can get this resolved, that raspberry Hamilton is a beauty!



Thanks I hope so too. I am going to call them tomorrow and see if I can get a straight answer. I loathe calling them because they put me on hold for a gajillion minutes and then I have to speak to someone else. It's exhausting.


----------



## acm1134

Well hello there &#128525; 

Just got this beauty in today ! Waiting on my raspberry color block selma to get in to decide which to keep (:


----------



## keishapie1973

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2622796
> 
> 
> Well hello there &#128525;
> 
> Just got this beauty in today ! Waiting on my raspberry color block selma to get in to decide which to keep (:




You are going to have a really hard decision to make!!! The color block Selma's are gorgeous....


----------



## acm1134

tauketula said:


> You are going to have a really hard decision to make!!! The color block Selma's are gorgeous....


Oh believe me, I know ! I just can't justify having two pink bags


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> Oh believe me, I know ! I just can't justify having two pink bags




Yes you can &#128521;


----------



## AuntJulie

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2622796
> 
> 
> Well hello there &#128525;
> 
> Just got this beauty in today ! Waiting on my raspberry color block selma to get in to decide which to keep (:




It is so pretty!!  I just got shipping confirmation on my replacement raspberry Hamilton. Odd that it says signature required though.


----------



## acm1134

AuntJulie said:


> It is so pretty!!  I just got shipping confirmation on my replacement raspberry Hamilton. Odd that it says signature required though.




I hope your replacement doesn't have any issues !


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2622796
> 
> 
> Well hello there &#128525;
> 
> Just got this beauty in today ! Waiting on my raspberry color block selma to get in to decide which to keep (:


love this color


----------



## backseat5am

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2622796
> 
> 
> Well hello there &#128525;
> 
> Just got this beauty in today ! Waiting on my raspberry color block selma to get in to decide which to keep (:




It's sooo pretty!!


----------



## 47foxes

WOWWWW~~~~~~~~ They are so pretty!!! Can't believe you give up them???
The UV color is hard to find~


----------



## 47foxes

theheidis said:


> Here is violet compared to summer blue (I don't have either of these anymore)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2618152


 
Sorry I didn't quote for the last message, they are gorgeous...


----------



## salech90

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2622796
> 
> 
> Well hello there &#128525;
> 
> Just got this beauty in today ! Waiting on my raspberry color block selma to get in to decide which to keep (:



Oh my! That bag in raspberry is a beauty!


----------



## Euromutt86

acm1134 said:


> Oh believe me, I know ! I just can't justify having two pink bags



HAHA! Yes, you can! I have two pink bags. One is NS, one is EW.


----------



## paula3boys

So many pretty new Hamiltons. I wish they went back to old closure though 
Guess I'll resort to resale sites for older style


----------



## theheidis

47foxes said:


> Sorry I didn't quote for the last message, they are gorgeous...



Yes they were both so pretty.  I loved the violet, but usually can't do gold hw so that got to me soon after.  I also don't like the flap snap closure, harder to get stuff in & out & leaves the bag open.  I know some prefer it, but I guess not me.


----------



## acm1134

Can anyone post a pic or two of their ns saffiano Hamilton after using it awhile ? I'm curious how it breaks in


----------



## Freezegoalie

Did anyone hear the N/S Hamilton soft leather will be discontinued?  I saw couple of soft leather one in Nordstrom Rack, Seattle last weekend for $189.95.


----------



## acm1134

Freezegoalie said:


> Did anyone hear the N/S Hamilton soft leather will be discontinued?  I saw couple of soft leather one in Nordstrom Rack, Seattle last weekend for $189.95.


Awesome deal !! Did you happen to remember if they were e/w or n/s ?


----------



## 47foxes

theheidis said:


> Yes they were both so pretty.  I loved the violet, but usually can't do gold hw so that got to me soon after.  I also don't like the flap snap closure, harder to get stuff in & out & leaves the bag open.  I know some prefer it, but I guess not me.


Did you sell them already?


----------



## theheidis

47foxes said:


> Did you sell them already?



Yes


----------



## theheidis

Black/White e/w saffiano with silver hw &#128151;


----------



## paula3boys

theheidis said:


> View attachment 2624537
> 
> Black/White e/w saffiano with silver hw &#128151;




Pretty! Tab closure?


----------



## paula3boys

Freezegoalie said:


> Did anyone hear the N/S Hamilton soft leather will be discontinued?  I saw couple of soft leather one in Nordstrom Rack, Seattle last weekend for $189.95.




Which color?


----------



## backseat5am

Freezegoalie said:


> Did anyone hear the N/S Hamilton soft leather will be discontinued?  I saw couple of soft leather one in Nordstrom Rack, Seattle last weekend for $189.95.



Really? I still see the soft leather full priced. I hope it's not true, I love my slouchy Hamilton...


----------



## theheidis

paula3boys said:


> Pretty! Tab closure?



Not on this one. I got 2, one with tab closure, one with old closure.  Returning the one with the tab.


----------



## daintdoll

theheidis said:


> View attachment 2624537
> 
> Black/White e/w saffiano with silver hw &#128151;



LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!!!!


----------



## boeyshona

I saw a palm hamilton in e/w and  so tempted! However as it's a bright green, I wonder how can I match my outfits...


----------



## AuntJulie

boeyshona said:


> I saw a palm hamilton in e/w and  so tempted! However as it's a bright green, I wonder how can I match my outfits...




I saw the large east west version at Overstock again yesterday. I just got a palm green Cynthia and I'm so glad I got it. I really regretted not getting something in the palm green previously.


----------



## boeyshona

AuntJulie said:


> I saw the large east west version at Overstock again yesterday. I just got a palm green Cynthia and I'm so glad I got it. I really regretted not getting something in the palm green previously.




Thanks Aunt Julie! I just bought it off eBay! Can't wait for it to arrive now!!! Omg this is my 6th hamilton... Gosh. But I still want a yellow, claret, grey and malachite hamilton. Hahaha!


----------



## AuntJulie

boeyshona said:


> Thanks Aunt Julie! I just bought it off eBay! Can't wait for it to arrive now!!! Omg this is my 6th hamilton... Gosh. But I still want a yellow, claret, grey and malachite hamilton. Hahaha!



Yay!  Congrats!  I can't wait for the yellow Dressy!


----------



## boeyshona

AuntJulie said:


> Yay!  Congrats!  I can't wait for the yellow Dressy!




Oooh I'd like to have a Dressy too but it isn't under my price range hahaha!


----------



## Patlynn42

Joining the club with this purchase from eBay, it's used, as you can tell, and it's an older bag, but I like it! It's metallic bronze.


----------



## Patlynn42

Patlynn42 said:


> Joining the club with this purchase from eBay, it's used, as you can tell, and it's an older bag, but I like it! It's metallic bronze.
> View attachment 2626983




Here is a better pic of the color.


----------



## keishapie1973

backseat5am said:


> Really? I still see the soft leather full priced. I hope it's not true, I love my slouchy Hamilton...



Bloomingdales still has the n/s in luggage on sale for $250. A few of us ordered when they were giving an extra 25% off plus e bates was giving %15 off bringing the total down to about $160!!! They are currently backordered but I also heard that the soft leather was being discontinued....


----------



## AuntJulie

My dark dune north south Hamilton has shipped!  Got her for $161 when it was on sale for a hot minute. 

My neighbor is on the lookout for delivery as I will be at the lake!


----------



## backseat5am

AuntJulie said:


> My dark dune north south Hamilton has shipped!  Got her for $161 when it was on sale for a hot minute.
> 
> My neighbor is on the lookout for delivery as I will be at the lake!




Congrats, that's amazing! Where did you get her?


----------



## AuntJulie

backseat5am said:


> Congrats, that's amazing! Where did you get her?




From the MK website


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Just a little something I got from Dillards clearance today. Sorry for the terrible in car picture. 
View attachment 2627799


----------



## houstonm2198

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just a little something I got from Dillards clearance today. Sorry for the terrible in car picture.
> View attachment 2627799


Gorgeous!


----------



## acm1134

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just a little something I got from Dillards clearance today. Sorry for the terrible in car picture.
> View attachment 2627799


How much was she if you don't mind me asking (: I'm dying for this bag !


----------



## theheidis

acm1134 said:


> How much was she if you don't mind me asking (: I'm dying for this bag !



It's on Dillard's.com reduced price FYI (not sure if different in store)


----------



## theheidis

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just a little something I got from Dillards clearance today. Sorry for the terrible in car picture.
> View attachment 2627799




Do they have the black e/w with silver hw in store? I really wanna see a real life pic of that.


----------



## acm1134

theheidis said:


> It's on Dillard's.com reduced price FYI (not sure if different in store)


I saw that, just was curious if it was marked down more in store (:


----------



## Minkette

Gorgeous summer blue Hamilton tote marked down to 230$ at Dillards. Color is nothing like it appears online. It isn't a bright Carolina blue but more of a darker teal. I love this color!


----------



## Minkette

Try again!


----------



## Loved by Kors

Minkette said:


> Try again!


 love it now i want one!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

houstonm2198 said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks!



acm1134 said:


> How much was she if you don't mind me asking (: I'm dying for this bag !


She was in the 30% off section, for $208.60 before tax. 



theheidis said:


> It's on Dillard's.com reduced price FYI (not sure if different in store)


The clearance section was 30% off in the store.  Is that what it is online?




theheidis said:


> Do they have the black e/w with silver hw in store? I really wanna see a real life pic of that.


At my store there was a NS black/white like the one I got. There weren't any EW ones.  No matter what Dillards I go to, they all have different items in the clearance section.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Minkette said:


> Try again!



I have this in the EW, and I agree, the color is gorgeous. Congrats!!


----------



## Liyanamz

Minkette said:


> Try again!


Gorgeous is definitely the right word!!! Such a lovely colour!


----------



## theheidis

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> She was in the 30% off section, for $208.60 before tax.
> 
> 
> The clearance section was 30% off in the store.  Is that what it is online?
> 
> 
> 
> At my store there was a NS black/white like the one I got. There weren't any EW ones.  No matter what Dillards I go to, they all have different items in the clearance section.



Not clearance, not black & white but full price plain old black with silver hardware? Dillard's is the only site I see it (everyone else has black with gold) so want to see real life pic to determine if I ever want one lol.


----------



## Minkette

theheidis said:


> Not clearance, not black & white but full price plain old black with silver hardware? Dillard's is the only site I see it (everyone else has black with gold) so want to see real life pic to determine if I ever want one lol.


I went to Dillards to get that very bag. Black with silver hardware. I had never seen the summer blue color IRL until I walked by the sale section. Dillards had the black and silver saffiano hamilton (n/s) for regular price


----------



## theheidis

Minkette said:


> I went to Dillards to get that very bag. Black with silver hardware. I had never seen the summer blue color IRL until I walked by the sale section. Dillards had the black and silver saffiano hamilton (n/s) for regular price



Only ns no ew? What did u get?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

theheidis said:


> Not clearance, not black & white but full price plain old black with silver hardware? Dillard's is the only site I see it (everyone else has black with gold) so want to see real life pic to determine if I ever want one lol.


 
I don't know if it's still there, but my local Dillards at one time did have one black saffiano east/west Hamilton with the silver hardware.  But that was maybe a month ago. 

I'm fairly new to MK bags, so I don't know if they'd had any prior to me noticing them.  I managed to snag an EW Hamilton in the black pebbled leather with gold hardware from the 30% off clearance section.


----------



## theheidis

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I don't know if it's still there, but my local Dillards at one time did have one black saffiano east/west Hamilton with the silver hardware.  But that was maybe a month ago.
> 
> I'm fairly new to MK bags, so I don't know if they'd had any prior to me noticing them.  I managed to snag an EW Hamilton in the black pebbled leather with gold hardware from the 30% off clearance section.



Thanks  if u see it again could u snap a pic in the store? (Black saff e/w with silver hw)


----------



## FinFun

That bag looks so nice and so do you! Is it Saffiano or regular leather? I just got the Hamilton Satchel in Luggage Saffiano with gold hardware, but I'm debating taking it back to the store and getting the regular leather one with silver hardware.

 Just a bit worried if it will start sagging, though, which is why I got it in Saffiano in the first place. The regular leather one just keeps calling my name... If anyone has experience of the Satchel in regular leather, I'd love to hear your experiences/opinions. Should I keep the Saffiano or get the regular one?


----------



## FinFun

boeyshona said:


> Here's my modeling shot for today! Wore out my happy and heavily printed dress out and wanted a bag that can soften the look a little! This bag is gorgeous!!
> 
> Hamilton will always be my favourite style from MK.



Whoops, I meant you


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

theheidis said:


> Thanks  if u see it again could u snap a pic in the store? (Black saff e/w with silver hw)


 
I sure will!


----------



## Restore724

*Hamilton Tote with gold hardware .*
It's the super soft leather and slouches. It has the direct magnet closure without the new flap, which I like better.


----------



## lucydee

Restore724 said:


> *Hamilton Tote with gold hardware .*
> It's the super soft leather and slouches. It has the direct magnet closure without the new flap, which I like better.


She is Gorgeous!
Congrats Friend!


----------



## acm1134

Anyone had the chance to see the new aqua color ?? I do wish it had gold hardware though


----------



## AuntJulie

acm1134 said:


> Anyone had the chance to see the new aqua color ?? I do wish it had gold hardware though
> 
> View attachment 2630147
> View attachment 2630149




That looks like summer blue. This one is new?


----------



## Minkette

I think that is summer blue too. It looks just like my summer blue hamilton. The aqua color is more green and as far as I know hasn't been released in stores. Neimen Marcus is the only retailer I have come across that has the color available for pre-order for the jet set zip around wallet. Expected ship date is end of June.


----------



## acm1134

Minkette said:


> I think that is summer blue too. It looks just like my summer blue hamilton. The aqua color is more green and as far as I know hasn't been released in stores. Neimen Marcus is the only retailer I have come across that has the color available for pre-order for the jet set zip around wallet. Expected ship date is end of June.




No it's the color "aqua". It's at my local belk ! It's got a green undertone


----------



## acm1134

They also had it in the jet set zip top and the Cynthia. Def not summer blue since I own the summer blue selma (: it's a turquoise color


----------



## AuntJulie

acm1134 said:


> They also had it in the jet set zip top and the Cynthia. Def not summer blue since I own the summer blue selma (: it's a turquoise color




Is that a dark dune in the background ?


----------



## acm1134

AuntJulie said:


> Is that a dark dune in the background ?




Yes &#128525; have you received yours yet ??


----------



## AuntJulie

acm1134 said:


> Yes &#128525; have you received yours yet ??




Yes but I haven't opened it yet. My neighbor has it.


----------



## Minkette

Very lucky! I want the aqua color and being a silver hardware lover... I am very excited! I wish it was available in my area!


----------



## acm1134

Minkette said:


> Very lucky! I want the aqua color and being a silver hardware lover... I am very excited! I wish it was available in my area!




Do you have a belk near you ? If not I would call belk at Crabtree valley mall in Raleigh nc because they have them (:


----------



## Minkette

acm1134 said:


> Do you have a belk near you ? If not I would call belk at Crabtree valley mall in Raleigh nc because they have them (:


Yes! I am in the Wilmington/Jacksonville area so I'll check it out tomorrow! Thank you! Nice to know folks with great info in the NC area!


----------



## AuntJulie

acm1134 said:


> Do you have a belk near you ? If not I would call belk at Crabtree valley mall in Raleigh nc because they have them (:




I didn't see them at Belk online.


----------



## acm1134

AuntJulie said:


> I didn't see them at Belk online.




I didn't see them either when I looked online a little while ago.


----------



## AuntJulie

acm1134 said:


> I didn't see them either when I looked online a little while ago.



I did see the dark dune east west Hamilton though. I will probably check the Belk in Mt. Pleasant next week.


----------



## Selyn

I love dark dune and i wish i can afford to buy another purse.


----------



## designer.deals

Selyn said:


> I love dark dune and i wish i can afford to buy another purse.




Check periodically on Mk website sale section I got mine there about 2 months ago for $161 and my friend got it this month for same price


----------



## Selyn

designer.deals said:


> Check periodically on Mk website sale section I got mine there about 2 months ago for $161 and my friend got it this month for same price


Oh ok, yeah someone told me they got one fr mk website too and i think it was auntjulie. But its just not good to order in the website coz we live in canada so after shipping and duties they end up fullprice. I might need to start crossing the border for these purse. Ahhh i was doing so good for not buying any purse for the last 1 and half years then i saw this hamilton in dark dune then i end up buying a dessy sutton in dark dune and now i want these hamilton and a selma in dark dune.


----------



## designer.deals

Selyn said:


> Oh ok, yeah someone told me they got one fr mk website too and i think it was auntjulie. But its just not good to order in the website coz we live in canada so after shipping and duties they end up fullprice. I might need to start crossing the border for these purse. Ahhh i was doing so good for not buying any purse for the last 1 and half years then i saw this hamilton in dark dune then i end up buying a dessy sutton in dark dune and now i want these hamilton and a selma in dark dune.




It's much harder when you find good sales


----------



## addicted2shoppn

I just joined the club!!!


----------



## theheidis

Hollywood Hills said:


> I bought my 1st Hamilton today. &#128512;



Oooh is that silver hw? Where did you get? Do you have more pics?


----------



## Selyn

designer.deals said:


> It's much harder when you find good sales


Yeah i always see a lot of great deals online but i always have to pass


----------



## Ddelta

Hiya, was wondering if anyone is having this problem: on the leather loop for the long strap on my luggage hamilton, the leather is going black/darker, on the edges where the metal passes through. It's only 9 months old and I am really surprised this is happening!


----------



## AuntJulie

acm1134 said:


> Yes &#128525; have you received yours yet ??



I got to open it yesterday. The box was a little squished and there was no bubble wrap, just Kraft paper.  Fortunately the box was thick enough that the handbag wasn't damaged. 

I'm surprised MK didn't do a better job packaging it. It's beautiful though!  Yay!


----------



## backseat5am

acm1134 said:


> Anyone had the chance to see the new aqua color ?? I do wish it had gold hardware though
> 
> View attachment 2630147
> View attachment 2630149




It's beautiful! This is going to be a tough ban, I want aqua and dark dune...


----------



## daintdoll

My N/S Raspberry Hamilton arrived today! It's gorgeous but I'm wondering if it will be too big? Sure, I can get it in E/W, but I figured the N/S would add a little variety to my collection. Talk me into keeping it! Tell me why it's not too big


----------



## backseat5am

daintdoll said:


> My N/S Raspberry Hamilton arrived today! It's gorgeous but I'm wondering if it will be too big? Sure, I can get it in E/W, but I figured the N/S would add a little variety to my collection. Talk me into keeping it! Tell me why it's not too big



Here are my reasons!
1. You can fit your workout clothes/sweater/ballet flats/etc. in it
2. You can fit a Laptop and charger in it
3. You can fit larger books or magazines in it
4. You can fit a lunchbox in it
5. I'm 5'2" and it doesn't look too big on me


----------



## Cahlee

daintdoll said:


> My N/S Raspberry Hamilton arrived today! It's gorgeous but I'm wondering if it will be too big? Sure, I can get it in E/W, but I figured the N/S would add a little variety to my collection. Talk me into keeping it! Tell me why it's not too big




It can be the bag you carry when you need to pack more than usual. (Change of clothes, books, electronics) I'm sure you'll quickly adjust to it's larger capacity and fall in love with it and maybe even begin to prefer it. It also has a bit more oomph to it IMO. It looks better when using the shoulder strap as well.


----------



## AuntJulie

daintdoll said:


> My N/S Raspberry Hamilton arrived today! It's gorgeous but I'm wondering if it will be too big? Sure, I can get it in E/W, but I figured the N/S would add a little variety to my collection. Talk me into keeping it! Tell me why it's not too big



The number one reason to keep it is that the east west Hamilton is just a tad too small. I wish I had gotten the larger one myself.


----------



## Minkette

AuntJulie said:


> The number one reason to keep it is that the east west Hamilton is just a tad too small. I wish I had gotten the larger one myself.


I too, like the N/S. I like the taller bags that are easier to fill up with things like my taller cosmetics bag. Also, if it tips over in my car (likely when I am stuck in stop/go traffic), there is a much lower likelihood of things spilling out! Quite functional!


----------



## georgie31

Hi all! Please help me out! Which should I use for an everyday-type bag, the NS Hamilton in Pebbled Luggage/Gold or Jet Set Saffiano Large Travel Satchel in the same colors??? I've bought both but am likely only keeping one. I'm leaning toward the Hamilton because it's just stunning and the leather is amazing, but I have the same bag in Black/silver and I tend to feel weird about the multiples thing... 

How does the luggage-color pebbled leather hold up? It rains unexpectedly pretty often here, so will it be ok if I put rain & stain on it? I know it will slouch and I like that, but does it tend to show dirt? What about color transfer? The travel satchel is gorgeous but I think the fact that the one zipper has to go all the way around (I'm used to 2 zippers on that style of bag) may drive me insane. However, I know the saffiano is pretty much bulletproof... I thought about keeping both but I'm not sure about having two bags in the same color, because while I love this brown I tend to use black bags 90% of the time. Help!!


----------



## AuntJulie

georgie31 said:


> Hi all! Please help me out! Which should I use for an everyday-type bag, the NS Hamilton in Pebbled Luggage/Gold or Jet Set Saffiano Large Travel Satchel in the same colors??? I've bought both but am likely only keeping one. I'm leaning toward the Hamilton because it's just stunning and the leather is amazing, but I have the same bag in Black/silver and I tend to feel weird about the multiples thing...
> 
> How does the luggage-color pebbled leather hold up? It rains unexpectedly pretty often here, so will it be ok if I put rain & stain on it? I know it will slouch and I like that, but does it tend to show dirt? What about color transfer? The travel satchel is gorgeous but I think the fact that the one zipper has to go all the way around (I'm used to 2 zippers on that style of bag) may drive me insane. However, I know the saffiano is pretty much bulletproof... I thought about keeping both but I'm not sure about having two bags in the same color, because while I love this brown I tend to use black bags 90% of the time. Help!!



I would go with Saffiano if it rains a lot, plus if it makes you feel weird to have 2 of the same bag, it may sit in your closet unused.

I personally like the structured bag look, but I'm an engineer, so I tend to be meticulous, so I'm biased. Lol


----------



## keishapie1973

georgie31 said:


> Hi all! Please help me out! Which should I use for an everyday-type bag, the NS Hamilton in Pebbled Luggage/Gold or Jet Set Saffiano Large Travel Satchel in the same colors??? I've bought both but am likely only keeping one. I'm leaning toward the Hamilton because it's just stunning and the leather is amazing, but I have the same bag in Black/silver and I tend to feel weird about the multiples thing...
> 
> How does the luggage-color pebbled leather hold up? It rains unexpectedly pretty often here, so will it be ok if I put rain & stain on it? I know it will slouch and I like that, but does it tend to show dirt? What about color transfer? The travel satchel is gorgeous but I think the fact that the one zipper has to go all the way around (I'm used to 2 zippers on that style of bag) may drive me insane. However, I know the saffiano is pretty much bulletproof... I thought about keeping both but I'm not sure about having two bags in the same color, because while I love this brown I tend to use black bags 90% of the time. Help!!



This is a hard decision. If I'm going by which one I like the most, I would say keep the Hamilton. The leather is amazing. However, since you already have one in black, maybe you might want to switch things up. And, the fact that it rains a lot, is more reason to keep the Saffiano bag.  I'm not really helping much. I have a Saffiano black Hamilton and have a n/s pebbled leather luggage Hamilton being delivered tomorrow..... 

If you got a good deal on the Hamilton, keep it!!! Add a Saffiano bag in another color later.....


----------



## houstonm2198

My newest edition...pearl gray specchio hamilton


----------



## paula3boys

georgie31 said:


> Hi all! Please help me out! Which should I use for an everyday-type bag, the NS Hamilton in Pebbled Luggage/Gold or Jet Set Saffiano Large Travel Satchel in the same colors??? I've bought both but am likely only keeping one. I'm leaning toward the Hamilton because it's just stunning and the leather is amazing, but I have the same bag in Black/silver and I tend to feel weird about the multiples thing...
> 
> How does the luggage-color pebbled leather hold up? It rains unexpectedly pretty often here, so will it be ok if I put rain & stain on it? I know it will slouch and I like that, but does it tend to show dirt? What about color transfer? The travel satchel is gorgeous but I think the fact that the one zipper has to go all the way around (I'm used to 2 zippers on that style of bag) may drive me insane. However, I know the saffiano is pretty much bulletproof... I thought about keeping both but I'm not sure about having two bags in the same color, because while I love this brown I tend to use black bags 90% of the time. Help!!




I live in the rainy state and would pick Hamilton first. I also have black/silver combo. Pebbled leather is amazing and the rumor is they are getting rid of it. Just spray and carry it!


----------



## designer.deals

houstonm2198 said:


> My newest edition...pearl gray specchio hamilton




It's so beautiful! It's my newest addition too!!


----------



## AuntJulie

houstonm2198 said:


> My newest edition...pearl gray specchio hamilton




Congrats! I coveted that bag but wound up with a pearl gray Selma instead, but I do love that Specchio!


----------



## houstonm2198

AuntJulie said:


> Congrats! I coveted that bag but wound up with a pearl gray Selma instead, but I do love that Specchio!


Thank you!  I got a good deal on it.


----------



## designer.deals

I love it! Thanks my friend for awesome deal!


----------



## boeyshona

Yay so I've been very bad this month and got 2 more hamiltons to my collection! I really love the whipped version of hamiltons, it's so classy as well!! Mine is in coffee!





E/W hamilton in palm just arrived today! It's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Loved by Kors

boeyshona said:


> Yay so I've been very bad this month and got 2 more hamiltons to my collection! I really love the whipped version of hamiltons, it's so classy as well!! Mine is in coffee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E/W hamilton in palm just arrived today! It's gorgeous!!!!


oh that green hamilton is calling my name. i guess im going to be very bad this month as well. lol. congrats!! they are beautiful


----------



## Loved by Kors

AuntJulie said:


> Is that a dark dune in the background ?


aunt julie its the aqua hamilton. yah!!!!! i cant wait i love green!!!


----------



## AuntJulie

boeyshona said:


> Yay so I've been very bad this month and got 2 more hamiltons to my collection! I really love the whipped version of hamiltons, it's so classy as well!! Mine is in coffee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E/W hamilton in palm just arrived today! It's gorgeous!!!!




Gorgeous!  Is the palm a regular east west or a large east west?


----------



## AuntJulie

Loved by Kors said:


> aunt julie its the aqua hamilton. yah!!!!! i cant wait i love green!!!




Me either!  Lawdy I've got too many handbags already but I NEED aqua!


----------



## boeyshona

Loved by Kors said:


> oh that green hamilton is calling my name. i guess im going to be very bad this month as well. lol. congrats!! they are beautiful




Yeah! Now I wish to get either a grey, mandarin or summer blue hamilton next! But somehow I wanna own a black slouchy hamilton hahaha


----------



## boeyshona

AuntJulie said:


> Me either!  Lawdy I've got too many handbags already but I NEED aqua!




I saw an aqua on eBay!! Haha


----------



## boeyshona

AuntJulie said:


> Gorgeous!  Is the palm a regular east west or a large east west?




The bag I own is E/W. Not sure what's your question though lol!


----------



## Loved by Kors

auntjulie said:


> me either!  Lawdy i've got too many handbags already but i need aqua!


zappos has the new aqua hamilton i just saw it. I dont tihink i will be able to hold out for the sale!!!


----------



## AuntJulie

boeyshona said:


> The bag I own is E/W. Not sure what's your question though lol!



There is a larger version of the east west Hamilton. Saks has it. It has a middle zipper compartment.


----------



## boeyshona

AuntJulie said:


> There is a larger version of the east west Hamilton. Saks has it. It has a middle zipper compartment.




Lol I got mine from eBay, no Saks in my country unfortunately haha


----------



## AuntJulie

Loved by Kors said:


> zappos has the new aqua hamilton i just saw it. I dont tihink i will be able to hold out for the sale!!!



OMG it's beautiful!  I want it so bad!


----------



## Loved by Kors

i just talked to a SA from a MK boutique. she said the new aqua would be in their stores june 8th, but i couldnt wait i just orderd mine from zappos. im just wondering what will be the correct color. the zappos picture looks like the neiman marcus picture they have for the aqua jet set wallet. but the person that posted the new aqua hamilton here on the forum it looks more blue. i hope its more green than blue. we will see!!


----------



## jojon21

Loved by Kors said:


> i just talked to a SA from a MK boutique. she said the new aqua would be in their stores june 8th, but i couldnt wait i just orderd mine from zappos. im just wondering what will be the correct color. the zappos picture looks like the neiman marcus picture they have for the aqua jet set wallet. but the person that posted the new aqua hamilton here on the forum it looks more blue. i hope its more green than blue. we will see!!



Please post pictures when it arrives!


----------



## crystal-d

houstonm2198 said:


> My newest edition...pearl gray specchio hamilton




Love this


----------



## backseat5am

AuntJulie said:


> There is a larger version of the east west Hamilton. Saks has it. It has a middle zipper compartment.




I didn't know this, thanks!


----------



## houstonm2198

crystal-d said:


> Love this


Thank you!


----------



## Minkette

I like the selma... but I much prefer the width and length of the shoulder strap on the Hamilton tote. It is much more functional in my daily life...

Just ordered black/silver... hoping to pick up an aqua (I know I don't need it but I really don't care)


----------



## AuntJulie

Loved by Kors said:


> i just talked to a SA from a MK boutique. she said the new aqua would be in their stores june 8th, but i couldnt wait i just orderd mine from zappos. im just wondering what will be the correct color. the zappos picture looks like the neiman marcus picture they have for the aqua jet set wallet. but the person that posted the new aqua hamilton here on the forum it looks more blue. i hope its more green than blue. we will see!!



I hope it's more green too!  I already have 3 blue bags, so a teal green would be awesome!  I think sometimes the bags look different in different lighting.


----------



## jazzyj1021

I know it's not a hamilton but Dillards has the Sophie in Aqua.


----------



## georgie31

AuntJulie said:


> I would go with Saffiano if it rains a lot, plus if it makes you feel weird to have 2 of the same bag, it may sit in your closet unused.
> 
> I personally like the structured bag look, but I'm an engineer, so I tend to be meticulous, so I'm biased. Lol



Thank you for the advice! I really like the saffiano bag, and I did get a good price on it. I think I may get over having two of the same bag- I feel like the black/silver and luggage/gold are just completely different, if that makes sense! I think I'm going to hold onto both, and if one doesn't get used within a few weeks then that's the one to return!


----------



## georgie31

tauketula said:


> This is a hard decision. If I'm going by which one I like the most, I would say keep the Hamilton. The leather is amazing. However, since you already have one in black, maybe you might want to switch things up. And, the fact that it rains a lot, is more reason to keep the Saffiano bag.  I'm not really helping much. I have a Saffiano black Hamilton and have a n/s pebbled leather luggage Hamilton being delivered tomorrow.....
> 
> If you got a good deal on the Hamilton, keep it!!! Add a Saffiano bag in another color later.....



Thanks for the advice! Yeah, I got a pretty good deal on the Hamilton, I paid $200 for it. It is just so pretty, I don't think I can give it up! I also really like the durability of the saffiano, and I like the shape of the travel satchel. I stared at both all day and don't really want to return either, so I think I'll hold onto both of them for a few weeks and see which one gets used (or both!).  I kind of decided I don't care about having 2 Hamiltons anymore- the black and luggage each have a completely different "vibe" to me, kwim?


----------



## georgie31

paula3boys said:


> I live in the rainy state and would pick Hamilton first. I also have black/silver combo. Pebbled leather is amazing and the rumor is they are getting rid of it. Just spray and carry it!



Awesome, that really helps. It's weird here- it rarely rains all day, but definitely just starts pouring randomly for about 15 minutes all the time. I really do like the pebbled leather, it's so soft and luxurious feeling! And if they're getting rid of it I think I would probably regret returning it. I'm going to hold onto both bags for a few weeks while I try to decide because I don't want to regret returning either! haha


----------



## daintdoll

backseat5am said:


> Here are my reasons!
> 1. You can fit your workout clothes/sweater/ballet flats/etc. in it
> 2. You can fit a Laptop and charger in it
> 3. You can fit larger books or magazines in it
> 4. You can fit a lunchbox in it
> 5. I'm 5'2" and it doesn't look too big on me





Cahlee said:


> It can be the bag you carry when you need to pack more than usual. (Change of clothes, books, electronics) I'm sure you'll quickly adjust to it's larger capacity and fall in love with it and maybe even begin to prefer it. It also has a bit more oomph to it IMO. It looks better when using the shoulder strap as well.





AuntJulie said:


> The number one reason to keep it is that the east west Hamilton is just a tad too small. I wish I had gotten the larger one myself.





Minkette said:


> I too, like the N/S. I like the taller bags that are easier to fill up with things like my taller cosmetics bag. Also, if it tips over in my car (likely when I am stuck in stop/go traffic), there is a much lower likelihood of things spilling out! Quite functional!



Thanks, gals! I think you have all given sufficient arguments to talk me into keeping her !


----------



## Euromutt86

daintdoll said:


> Thanks, gals! I think you have all given sufficient arguments to talk me into keeping her !



HAHA, I'm like the opposite. I feel like with the N/S Saffiano it's clunky for me. I'm 5'4 and I feel like wow the E/W is perfect. I don't carry much stuff though. Usually my items are split up in each bag. To each is his own though. I'm not buying another N/S. Too big for me.


----------



## AuntJulie

Euromutt86 said:


> HAHA, I'm like the opposite. I feel like with the N/S Saffiano it's clunky for me. I'm 5'4 and I feel like wow the E/W is perfect. I don't carry much stuff though. Usually my items are split up in each bag. To each is his own though. I'm not buying another N/S. Too big for me.




I really really wish MK would start selling the large east west at more retailers with more color choices. 

It's the perfect size!  It's smaller than the north south and way bigger than the east west.


----------



## daintdoll

Euromutt86 said:


> HAHA, I'm like the opposite. I feel like with the N/S Saffiano it's clunky for me. I'm 5'4 and I feel like wow the E/W is perfect. I don't carry much stuff though. Usually my items are split up in each bag. To each is his own though. I'm not buying another N/S. Too big for me.



It is pretty big, but it has its place in my collection. I do like that you can throw a sweater, a bottle of water, etc. in it instead of trying to manage all of that stuff separately :okay:


----------



## linger_20

hello ladies, i just want to share my shopping find today at marshall's. i found the hamilton haircalf in natural cheetah for $139.00 BUT without lock, key and dustbag. i do however have the black pebbled hamilton so i can just switch the lock and key if i use it or call MK and beg them to send me a lock &#128556;





	

		
			
		

		
	
c



and these are my humble hamilton collection



 thank u for letting me share. &#128536;


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

boeyshona said:


> Yay so I've been very bad this month and got 2 more hamiltons to my collection! I really love the whipped version of hamiltons, it's so classy as well!! Mine is in coffee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E/W hamilton in palm just arrived today! It's gorgeous!!!!


 Great bags.  I love the green for summer.


----------



## designer.deals

linger_20 said:


> hello ladies, i just want to share my shopping find today at marshall's. i found the hamilton haircalf in natural cheetah for $139.00 BUT without lock, key and dustbag. i do however have the black pebbled hamilton so i can just switch the lock and key if i use it or call MK and beg them to send me a lock &#128556;
> 
> View attachment 2634202
> 
> View attachment 2634203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c
> View attachment 2634205
> 
> 
> and these are my humble hamilton collection
> View attachment 2634204
> 
> 
> thank u for letting me share. &#128536;




So lucky!! I wish I found one too!!


----------



## linger_20

designer.deals said:


> So lucky!! I wish I found one too!!




thanks. can't wait to use it in the fall/winter. &#128522;


----------



## dodobird

houstonm2198 said:


> My newest edition...pearl gray specchio hamilton



Hi there how do you like your Specchio?  Does the leather scratch easily?

Im thinking go purchasing one and was just wondering.
THANK YOU


----------



## paula3boys

Saw black pebbled leather EW with silver hw at outlet today. $299 plus tax though. So tiny looking in pebbled leather. Only other FP they had was palm color accessories. All others were made for outlet. I'll stick with my NS pebbled leather Hamilton in black with silver


----------



## houstonm2198

dodobird said:


> Hi there how do you like your Specchio?  Does the leather scratch easily?
> 
> Im thinking go purchasing one and was just wondering.
> THANK YOU


I am loving her. I have only worn her once and I don't baby my bags, so I'm glad she wears well.


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

My Hamilton Saffiano N/S Dark Khaki out for the first time. My Tory Burch bracelet that matches perfectly.


----------



## Luvjo

Im deciding between the ns and ew.. Can the ew fit in an a4?


----------



## designer.deals

Need help deciding which color or both ?


----------



## paula3boys

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2637102
> 
> Need help deciding which color or both ?




I personally don't like either, but if had to choose it would be summer blue


----------



## designer.deals

paula3boys said:


> I personally don't like either, but if had to choose it would be summer blue




Is it bc it's canvas?


----------



## jojon21

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2637102
> 
> Need help deciding which color or both ?



Love the summer blue!


----------



## designer.deals

jojon21 said:


> Love the summer blue!




I'm looking at reviews everywhere and I want both


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2637102
> 
> Need help deciding which color or both ?


Summer blue looks fun. It's on sale plus 25% off at Lord & Taylor online.


----------



## designer.deals

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Summer blue looks fun. It's on sale plus 25% off at Lord & Taylor online.




That's why I'm prob getting both


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

designer.deals said:


> That's why I'm prob getting both


----------



## jazzyj1021

I like the white and black one


----------



## designer.deals

jazzyj1021 said:


> I like the white and black one




So hard to decide!! I want both but could I justify them idk


----------



## paula3boys

designer.deals said:


> Is it bc it's canvas?




Yes


----------



## SoFloGirl

My second Hamilton. Got her from Nordstrom Rack yesterday for a great price!


----------



## Euromutt86

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2637102
> 
> Need help deciding which color or both ?




Summer Blue!


----------



## Cahlee

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2637102
> 
> Need help deciding which color or both ?




I don't know which color, but I'd say you should only go for one. They're very bothersome to maintain. Any color transfer that gets on them is near impossible to get off, and they attract all types of fibers or hairs etc


----------



## AuntJulie

SoFloGirl said:


> My second Hamilton. Got her from Nordstrom Rack yesterday for a great price!



I love this one!  My sister was admiring this one at Belk and the snooty SA advised her that it would never go on sale. I laughed and told my sister not to listen to her.  I may have to get her that one for Christmas.


----------



## AuntJulie

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2637102
> 
> Need help deciding which color or both ?



Based on my personal taste combined with what I can infer from your personal taste, I would say neither.


----------



## designer.deals

Cahlee said:


> I don't know which color, but I'd say you should only go for one. They're very bothersome to maintain. Any color transfer that gets on them is near impossible to get off, and they attract all types of fibers or hairs etc




Really? Nvm them I hate babying my bags .. I'll pass up the deal of $167 I'm leaning towards the satchel one


----------



## AuntJulie

designer.deals said:


> Really? Nvm them I hate babying my bags .. I'll pass up the deal of $167 I'm leaning towards the satchel one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2637488



Now this one I love!


----------



## SoFloGirl

AuntJulie said:


> I love this one!  My sister was admiring this one at Belk and the snooty SA advised her that it would never go on sale. I laughed and told my sister not to listen to her.  I may have to get her that one for Christmas.



I'm sure she would love it! I'm usually all for saffiano leather, but I really like this one - so squishy. And luggage color goes with anything!


----------



## designer.deals

AuntJulie said:


> Now this one I love!




And I honestly think it's cheap $201 minus ****** $5 so $195


----------



## Cahlee

If anyone wants to get an aqua Hamilton, they have them online at lord and taylor and it's 25%. NS only!


----------



## AuntJulie

designer.deals said:


> And I honestly think it's cheap $201 minus ****** $5 so $195



I'm vacillating between the black jet set zip top dome satchel and that cute Kate Spade button purse right now!  Very good deals!


----------



## jazzyj1021

designer.deals said:


> Really? Nvm them I hate babying my bags .. I'll pass up the deal of $167 I'm leaning towards the satchel one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2637488




I take back my choice and choose this one instead! Hehehe.


----------



## SoFloGirl

Oh, I forgot to post this earlier, but if anyone is interested in the E/W Hamilton in luggage and the N/S version in the same color and in black (all soft leather), they are available @ Nordstrom Rack at Sawgrass Mills in South Florida for $159.97 and less than $200 respectively.


----------



## designer.deals

AuntJulie said:


> I'm vacillating between the black jet set zip top dome satchel and that cute Kate Spade button purse right now!  Very good deals!




U know I would say Mk all the way


----------



## AuntJulie

designer.deals said:


> U know I would say Mk all the way



Lol I know!  My twin brother has teased me everyday this week when he's seen me at family functions and parties, he has exclaimed "Julie I love your purse!  When did you get a Michael Kors??!!"

Teehee. I've worn a different MK purse everyday this week!


----------



## designer.deals

AuntJulie said:


> Lol I know!  My twin brother has teased me everyday this week when he's seen me at family functions and parties, he has exclaimed "Julie I love your purse!  When did you get a Michael Kors??!!"
> 
> 
> 
> Teehee. I've worn a different MK purse everyday this week!




That's me.. Whenever I get packages people are like let me guess another Mk bag


----------



## acm1134

Bit the bullet and ordered the ns raspberry Hamilton with l&t ff sale ! Had the ew but returned it because it seemed a tad small for my liking.


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> Bit the bullet and ordered the ns raspberry Hamilton with l&t ff sale ! Had the ew but returned it because it seemed a tad small for my liking.




You'll love it!! I passed up the deal on the hamiltons and aiming for the jet set satchel


----------



## paula3boys

designer.deals said:


> You'll love it!! I passed up the deal on the hamiltons and aiming for the jet set satchel




How does it compare in size to Selma or EW Hamilton? I haven't seen it IRL


----------



## ilysukixD

acm1134 said:


> Bit the bullet and ordered the ns raspberry Hamilton with l&t ff sale ! Had the ew but returned it because it seemed a tad small for my liking.



 I'm not sure if i can do price match at zappos, but i wished i would know early that you didn't want the raspberry hamilton, I would have bought it off you.


----------



## paula3boys

ilysukixD said:


> I'm not sure if i can do price match at zappos, but i wished i would know early that you didn't want the raspberry hamilton, I would have bought it off you.




Zappos said they no longer price match


----------



## designer.deals

Wasn't quick enough and the satchels sold but I'm back at these ?


----------



## jojon21

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2638025
> 
> 
> Wasn't quick enough and the satchels sold but I'm back at these ?



At that price, get both! Love the summer blue, and love the croc trim!


----------



## designer.deals

jojon21 said:


> At that price, get both! Love the summer blue, and love the croc trim!



I know right


----------



## fieldsinspring

Good call!! I ordered this- couldn't decide between black and luggage so I ordered both to decide!  




designer.deals said:


> Really? Nvm them I hate babying my bags .. I'll pass up the deal of $167 I'm leaning towards the satchel one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2637488


----------



## Loved by Kors

A little bumbed. Just got my be NS Hamilton in aqua from zappos and while the color is amazing it is not as pictured. In my opinion. The stock photos on numerous sites come off looking like aqua green, which is what I wanted, but this color is teal. I like it and probaly will keep it but a tad bumbed it wasn't what it looks like on the zappos and l&t web. But the color is rich. I like silver hardware but in this case i think the gold would of made it pop. 
Any way trying to post a picture but my cell isn't picking up the accurate color so I gotta get some batteries and fire up the old digital camera. Coming soon!


----------



## Loved by Kors

Also zappos squeezes it into a box that


----------



## CaliChic

Hey ladies, i just discovered a fake selma (you can read post on the selma fan club) but i notice sum inconsistancy with the black leather edge sealer stuff and it made me think of my hamilton! Here are sum pics of my hamilton where the edges are sloppy. Its only on the handles though, where they connect. Pls let me kno if this is normal. The bag itself looks authentic. 










Oh and are the inner corners supposed to be like this?




Thank you ladies.


----------



## Loved by Kors

Loved by Kors said:


> A little bumbed. Just got my be NS Hamilton in aqua from zappos and while the color is amazing it is not as pictured. In my opinion. The stock photos on numerous sites come off looking like aqua green, which is what I wanted, but this color is teal. I like it and probaly will keep it but a tad bumbed it wasn't what it looks like on the zappos and l&t web. But the color is rich. I like silver hardware but in this case i think the gold would of made it pop.
> Any way trying to post a picture but my cell isn't picking up the accurate color so I gotta get some batteries and fire up the old digital camera. Coming soon!


And to make it worse zappos squeezed it into a box that was to small and the handles are misshapen. I think I'm gonna send it back and order from l&t and get 25% off today.


----------



## CaliChic

Loved by Kors said:


> And to make it worse zappos squeezed it into a box that was to small and the handles are misshapen. I think I'm gonna send it back and order from l&t and get 25% off today.




Totally agree. You should get wat you want and wat u saw.


----------



## iuvcoach

Loved by Kors said:


> A little bumbed. Just got my be NS Hamilton in aqua from zappos and while the color is amazing it is not as pictured. In my opinion. The stock photos on numerous sites come off looking like aqua green, which is what I wanted, but this color is teal. I like it and probaly will keep it but a tad bumbed it wasn't what it looks like on the zappos and l&t web. But the color is rich. I like silver hardware but in this case i think the gold would of made it pop.
> 
> Any way trying to post a picture but my cell isn't picking up the accurate color so I gotta get some batteries and fire up the old digital camera. Coming soon!




Cannot wait to see your pics.  I ordered the selma from LT yesterday.


----------



## Minkette

I find the summer blue to be a "teal" color so I am very excited to see photos!


----------



## Christa72720

acm1134 said:


> Bit the bullet and ordered the ns raspberry Hamilton with l&t ff sale ! Had the ew but returned it because it seemed a tad small for my liking.



I just ordered it from Bloomingdales! Saved 75! Can't wait to get it


----------



## Christa72720

ilysukixD said:


> I'm not sure if i can do price match at zappos, but i wished i would know early that you didn't want the raspberry hamilton, I would have bought it off you.



Bloomingdales. Code PSCERT.


----------



## CaliChic

CaliChic said:


> Hey ladies, i just discovered a fake selma (you can read post on the selma fan club) but i notice sum inconsistancy with the black leather edge sealer stuff and it made me think of my hamilton! Here are sum pics of my hamilton where the edges are sloppy. Its only on the handles though, where they connect. Pls let me kno if this is normal. The bag itself looks authentic.
> 
> View attachment 2638237
> 
> View attachment 2638238
> 
> View attachment 2638239
> 
> View attachment 2638240
> 
> 
> Oh and are the inner corners supposed to be like this?
> View attachment 2638241
> View attachment 2638242
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies.




Can anyone help me please?


----------



## Lhanie21

Hi ladies! I am new to the forum and also a newly MK hamilton fan and owner! I just purchased this new hamilton large east/west tote in saffiano leather in luggage color with gold hardware and i cant wait to use it on my upcoming trip! So excited! Can't wait for my next purchase!


----------



## Lhanie21

The photo did not come up the way i expected it to be...so one last try to post the picture..


----------



## Cahlee

Just caught site of this on bloomingdales! 




If they make it this style in black and white like the dressy, I'll faint


----------



## espressions

Macy's Aqua Hamilton has gold hardware instead of silver! so pretty


----------



## AuntJulie

Cahlee said:


> Just caught site of this on bloomingdales!
> 
> View attachment 2639104
> 
> 
> If they make it this style in black and white like the dressy, I'll faint




I saw that one today too. Gorgeous!


----------



## AuntJulie

espressions said:


> Macy's Aqua Hamilton has gold hardware instead of silver! so pretty




Do you have a pic?  I'm dying ova here!


----------



## iuvcoach

Pic from Macy's


----------



## iuvcoach

I hope this is more like the color irl than the pics of the selma


----------



## espressions

Iuvcoach just posted a pic...excited!  Just bought the aqua Selma but may need to buy this Hamilton with the gold now!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Any of you girls own the Hamilton Large Messenger? Thoughts about it? I went to try it on, and I thought it was really nice and comfortable... it comes in a few colors... navy, sapphire, grey, luggage, black...and I believe it may come in aqua too... (image from Google).

Trying to decide on the color though... I already have a luggage MK crossbody... and I have a grey selma already....so I'm trying to debate on the blues... navy/sapphire or aqua....what do you girls think? Influence my decision! LOL  I'm leaning towards navy.... (just because it IS my favorite color)


----------



## jazzyj1021

CoachGirl12 said:


> Any of you girls own the Hamilton Large Messenger? Thoughts about it? I went to try it on, and I thought it was really nice and comfortable... it comes in a few colors... navy, sapphire, grey, luggage, black...and I believe it may come in aqua too... (image from Google).
> 
> Trying to decide on the color though... I already have a luggage MK crossbody... and I have a grey selma already....so I'm trying to debate on the blues... navy/sapphire or aqua....what do you girls think? Influence my decision! LOL  I'm leaning towards navy.... (just because it IS my favorite color)



I've been looking at this one too! Especially because it's on sale! I would go with Navy just because you mentioned it being your favorite color.  ORRRRR... You can get it in Sapphire so you can have a small fun color bag and save the navy option for another bag like oh I dunno.. A selma or dressy.


----------



## designer.deals

espressions said:


> Macy's Aqua Hamilton has gold hardware instead of silver! so pretty




Do you happen to know if in fact has gold hardware since it listed with the pearl gray and that one doesn't and usually if it has gold it would be listed with the other colors


----------



## Loved by Kors

designer.deals said:


> Do you happen to know if in fact has gold hardware since it listed with the pearl gray and that one doesn't and usually if it has gold it would be listed with the other colors


i would like to know as well if it actually has gold hardware because i just got mine from zappos and it has silver, but i think it would look much better with the gold. tempted to order just to see.


----------



## Loved by Kors

Cahlee said:


> Just caught site of this on bloomingdales!
> 
> View attachment 2639104
> 
> 
> If they make it this style in black and white like the dressy, I'll faint


they do make it in the sutton it is on the lord and taylor web with 25% off


----------



## designer.deals

Loved by Kors said:


> i would like to know as well if it actually has gold hardware because i just got mine from zappos and it has silver, but i think it would look much better with the gold. tempted to order just to see.




The picture shows gold but who knows if it really is! And then l&t has the navy color block Hamilton


----------



## Loved by Kors

Loved by Kors said:


> they do make it in the sutton it is on the lord and taylor web with 25% off


oh sorry i mis-read i thought you were looking for this in the dressy sutton. im trying to think if i saw it in black and white hamilton style. hmmm!


----------



## designer.deals

Loved by Kors said:


> they do make it in the sutton it is on the lord and taylor web with 25% off




I want to buy it but what if it becomes cheaper later one


----------



## designer.deals

Loved by Kors said:


> oh sorry i mis-read i thought you were looking for this in the dressy sutton. im trying to think if i saw it in black and white hamilton style. hmmm!




There is but like the ones with the 3 colors


----------



## espressions

designer.deals said:


> Do you happen to know if in fact has gold hardware since it listed with the pearl gray and that one doesn't and usually if it has gold it would be listed with the other colors





Loved by Kors said:


> i would like to know as well if it actually has gold hardware because i just got mine from zappos and it has silver, but i think it would look much better with the gold. tempted to order just to see.



Well when you zoom in the picture, it definitely looks gold (see attached). The description also 18K gold hardware (though it says that on the pearl grey one as well). But I think it really is gold!


----------



## paula3boys

espressions said:


> Well when you zoom in the picture, it definitely looks gold (see attached). The description also 18K gold hardware (though it says that on the pearl grey one as well). But I think it really is gold!




Ooh that doesn't look nearly as green. I like that picture better. I wonder which pics to believe though!


----------



## espressions

CoachGirl12 said:


> Any of you girls own the Hamilton Large Messenger? Thoughts about it? I went to try it on, and I thought it was really nice and comfortable... it comes in a few colors... navy, sapphire, grey, luggage, black...and I believe it may come in aqua too... (image from Google).
> 
> Trying to decide on the color though... I already have a luggage MK crossbody... and I have a grey selma already....so I'm trying to debate on the blues... navy/sapphire or aqua....what do you girls think? Influence my decision! LOL  I'm leaning towards navy.... (just because it IS my favorite color)



It IS SO comfortable. I actually really like it. I bought it in both black and luggage but returned the black. To me, the style has sort of a casual boho-chic vibe about it and the black made it look too formal. I felt the luggage color fit the vibe of the bag better so I kept the luggage


----------



## espressions

The EW Aqua Hamilton was listed with the gold ones, but it's gone now think it sold out



espressions said:


> Well when you zoom in the picture, it definitely looks gold (see attached). The description also 18K gold hardware (though it says that on the pearl grey one as well). But I think it really is gold!


----------



## AuntJulie

designer.deals said:


> Do you happen to know if in fact has gold hardware since it listed with the pearl gray and that one doesn't and usually if it has gold it would be listed with the other colors



The description says gold hardware.


----------



## jazzyj1021

espressions said:


> It IS SO comfortable. I actually really like it.




Oh noo! Now your really making me want it! I'm thinking about returning my mini hamilton and getting this one. I love my mini but I think this messenger is a better value. Does that make sense? Lol. 
Do you have any mod pics?


----------



## espressions

jazzyj1021 said:


> Oh noo! Now your really making me want it! I'm thinking about returning my mini hamilton and getting this one. I love my mini but I think this messenger is a better value. Does that make sense? Lol.
> Do you have any mod pics?



Agree it has better value! It's more practical and holds more. There's a lot of great deals for it right now, Bloomingdales had it for $125ish the other day, and L&T had it for $110 yesterday. Here's a pic, sorry for the mess...bought too many purses and still have the boxes everywhere hehe


----------



## AuntJulie

espressions said:


> The EW Aqua Hamilton was listed with the gold ones, but it's gone now think it sold out



I'm so bummed!  Nooooo!


----------



## jazzyj1021

espressions said:


> Agree it has better value! It's more practical and holds more. There's a lot of great deals for it right now, Bloomingdales had it for $125ish the other day, and L&T had it for $110 yesterday. Here's a pic, sorry for the mess...bought too many purses and still have the boxes everywhere hehe




You are right! It's very boho casual. I saw it on Macys for 185. Luckily F&F starts tomorrow. 
How much can you fit into your bag? 
Don't worry about the mess..I hardly noticed!


----------



## bunnyr

espressions said:


> Agree it has better value! It's more practical and holds more. There's a lot of great deals for it right now, Bloomingdales had it for $125ish the other day, and L&T had it for $110 yesterday. Here's a pic, sorry for the mess...bought too many purses and still have the boxes everywhere hehe




Love this look! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cahlee

jazzyj1021 said:


> You are right! It's very boho casual. I saw it on Macys for 185. Luckily F&F starts tomorrow.
> How much can you fit into your bag?
> Don't worry about the mess..I hardly noticed!




If you saw it online, the F&F sale actually started today! Just use code FRIEND


----------



## espressions

AuntJulie said:


> I'm so bummed!  Nooooo!



Hopefully they will restock sometime this week!


----------



## espressions

bunnyr said:


> Love this look!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app



Thanks!!


----------



## espressions

jazzyj1021 said:


> You are right! It's very boho casual. I saw it on Macys for 185. Luckily F&F starts tomorrow.
> How much can you fit into your bag?
> Don't worry about the mess..I hardly noticed!



You can actually fit quite a lot....this is what's in mine at the moment...but there is still some space left if I really want to stuff it lol


----------



## alichelsealyn

Hello!

Does anyone have a comparison pic of the NS and the SW Hamilton side by side? Curious to see how big the NS one is.


----------



## CoachGirl12

jazzyj1021 said:


> I've been looking at this one too! Especially because it's on sale! I would go with Navy just because you mentioned it being your favorite color.  ORRRRR... You can get it in Sapphire so you can have a small fun color bag and save the navy option for another bag like oh I dunno.. A selma or dressy.


haha, yep if its on sale, its more likely that its on my radar! LOL... I know, I think I want the navy, but do you think the navy seems too dull? That Sapphire looks gorgeous too... I'm so indecisive when it comes to colors! LOL. I have to figure out which one I want by the end of the week so I can go buy it! LOL


----------



## CoachGirl12

espressions said:


> It IS SO comfortable. I actually really like it. I bought it in both black and luggage but returned the black. To me, the style has sort of a casual boho-chic vibe about it and the black made it look too formal. I felt the luggage color fit the vibe of the bag better so I kept the luggage


I know, when I tried it on it seemed like the perfect length! I didnt think I would gravitate towards this bag, but I think the price, as well as the different look to it sold me...I also like the fact that I there is a key (which I was told is one of the hamilton features... and I don't own a hamilton yet), and you need the key in order to adjust the length of the bag... thats just too cute!  I know the little things, right?


----------



## espressions

CoachGirl12 said:


> I know, when I tried it on it seemed like the perfect length! I didnt think I would gravitate towards this bag, but I think the price, as well as the different look to it sold me...I also like the fact that I there is a key (which I was told is one of the hamilton features... and I don't own a hamilton yet), and you need the key in order to adjust the length of the bag... thats just too cute!  I know the little things, right?



that's what sold me on the bag, the padlock/key to adjust the strap! so creative, haven't seen it on any of his other bags


----------



## CoachGirl12

espressions said:


> that's what sold me on the bag, the padlock/key to adjust the strap! so creative, haven't seen it on any of his other bags


I know! I agree! Does the regular hamilton satchel have a key to unlock the padlock on the front of the bag, do you know?


----------



## bunnyr

espressions said:


> You can actually fit quite a lot....this is what's in mine at the moment...but there is still some space left if I really want to stuff it lol




Wow I didn't know the crossbody style can fit this much! That's awesome !! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crystal-d

CoachGirl12 said:


> haha, yep if its on sale, its more likely that its on my radar! LOL... I know, I think I want the navy, but do you think the navy seems too dull? That Sapphire looks gorgeous too... I'm so indecisive when it comes to colors! LOL. I have to figure out which one I want by the end of the week so I can go buy it! LOL




The sapphire is stunning


----------



## espressions

CoachGirl12 said:


> I know! I agree! Does the regular hamilton satchel have a key to unlock the padlock on the front of the bag, do you know?



Yes, all the padlocks have keys to unlock it. But on the satchel I don't really feel like the padlock has a function other than to look pretty. It's nice that the padlock has a real function to it on the messenger (while looking pretty too of course lol)


----------



## ilysukixD

AuntJulie said:


> I'm so bummed!  Nooooo!



Macys still have the aqua with gold accent
and L&T have the aqua with silver accent
Both of them looks very nice, hopefully they come out with the EW version, the NS is too big for my body frame....:cry:


----------



## CoachGirl12

espressions said:


> Yes, all the padlocks have keys to unlock it. But on the satchel I don't really feel like the padlock has a function other than to look pretty. It's nice that the padlock has a real function to it on the messenger (while looking pretty too of course lol)


Ok, thats what I had kind of figured too on the hamiltons...

Yeah def! (about the large messenger).. I'll be picking one up this weekend


----------



## jazzyj1021

Ok now I'm sold! I'll be returning my mini for the messenger in sapphire! 
Thanks lovely ladies for enabling me. 

Coachgirl, are you still leaning toward navy?


----------



## espressions

ilysukixD said:


> Macys still have the aqua with gold accent
> and L&T have the aqua with silver accent
> Both of them looks very nice, hopefully they come out with the EW version, the NS is too big for my body frame....:cry:


Macy's did have the EW in Aqua earlier but then it disappeared from the site I guess it sold out


----------



## ilysukixD

espressions said:


> Macy's did have the EW in Aqua earlier but then it disappeared from the site I guess it sold out




Why does this always happens to me ;[ SO unlucky


----------



## espressions

CoachGirl12 said:


> Ok, thats what I had kind of figured too on the hamiltons...
> 
> Yeah def! (about the large messenger).. I'll be picking one up this weekend





jazzyj1021 said:


> Ok now I'm sold! I'll be returning my mini for the messenger in sapphire!
> Thanks lovely ladies for enabling me.
> 
> Coachgirl, are you still leaning toward navy?



Whoo hoo!!


----------



## paula3boys

espressions said:


> You can actually fit quite a lot....this is what's in mine at the moment...but there is still some space left if I really want to stuff it lol




What's the cute Kate Spade blue item?


----------



## paula3boys

crystal-d said:


> The sapphire is stunning




Agree! Did you get an MK in sapphire?


----------



## espressions

paula3boys said:


> What's the cute Kate Spade blue item?



Oh it's a card case! My credit card rotates 5% ******** at different places (i.e., gas station, home improvement stores). So I actually end up buying a lot of department store gift cards (to buy more purses! haha) or restaurant gift cards at gas stations or Lowe's to get 5% ******** lol so I need a separate card case just for gift cards because I have so many


----------



## CoachGirl12

jazzyj1021 said:


> Ok now I'm sold! I'll be returning my mini for the messenger in sapphire!
> Thanks lovely ladies for enabling me.
> 
> Coachgirl, are you still leaning toward navy?




Haha not sure yet girl, I think I'm leaning more towards sapphire since I don't have anything in that color yet and that color is gorge! does that mean we might be twins? Lol  I'm going to go and try them on hopefully Friday or Saturday at the latest


----------



## jojon21

espressions said:


> Agree it has better value! It's more practical and holds more. There's a lot of great deals for it right now, Bloomingdales had it for $125ish the other day, and L&T had it for $110 yesterday. Here's a pic, sorry for the mess...bought too many purses and still have the boxes everywhere hehe



Looks great on you!  On the shortest hole, can this be worn as a shoulder bag or would it still be too long?  Just wondering, cause I really like it but I can't do crossbody. Thanks.


----------



## espressions

AuntJulie said:


> I'm so bummed!  Nooooo!





ilysukixD said:


> Why does this always happens to me ;[ SO unlucky



Aqua EW at Macy's is back! Hurry hurry!


----------



## espressions

jojon21 said:


> Looks great on you!  On the shortest hole, can this be worn as a shoulder bag or would it still be too long?  Just wondering, cause I really like it but I can't do crossbody. Thanks.



I actually wear it more as a shoulder bag than crossbody. I'm 5'2" and it hits my hip on the shortest hole as a shoulder bag


----------



## bunnyr

espressions said:


> Oh it's a card case! My credit card rotates 5% ******** at different places (i.e., gas station, home improvement stores). So I actually end up buying a lot of department store gift cards (to buy more purses! haha) or restaurant gift cards at gas stations or Lowe's to get 5% ******** lol so I need a separate card case just for gift cards because I have so many




This is so clever!  


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Loved by Kors

ok so i have a picture of my new aqua north south hamilton. to me it is teal with silver hardware. it does not look anything like the stock photo colors. but now i see macys is offering it with gold which really makes it stand out so im gonna order from macys and take a chance and see if it is gold and then i will be happy. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 but i still wish it really was the same color as the stock photo cause that is what i have been looking for. but none the less it is a really rich color when you see it in person.


----------



## jojon21

espressions said:


> I actually wear it more as a shoulder bag than crossbody. I'm 5'2" and it hits my hip on the shortest hole as a shoulder bag



Thanks! If you get a minute could you please post a pic wearing it as a shoulder bag?  I just ordered one in sapphire!


----------



## paula3boys

Loved by Kors said:


> ok so i have a picture of my new aqua north south hamilton. to me it is teal with silver hardware. it does not look anything like the stock photo colors. but now i see macys is offering it with gold which really makes it stand out so im gonna order from macys and take a chance and see if it is gold and then i will be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2640484
> 
> 
> View attachment 2640485
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i still wish it really was the same color as the stock photo cause that is what i have been looking for. but none the less it is a really rich color when you see it in person.




I actually like that it's not the same as stock pic. I want to see IRL


----------



## k.matte

Loved by Kors said:


> ok so i have a picture of my new aqua north south hamilton. to me it is teal with silver hardware. it does not look anything like the stock photo colors. but now i see macys is offering it with gold which really makes it stand out so im gonna order from macys and take a chance and see if it is gold and then i will be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2640484
> 
> 
> View attachment 2640485
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i still wish it really was the same color as the stock photo cause that is what i have been looking for. but none the less it is a really rich color when you see it in person.



It's very odd that your bag looks like that colour because I was looking on the summer blue vs aqua forum and her bag actually looks like the wallet you have attached


----------



## Loved by Kors

paula3boys said:


> I actually like that it's not the same as stock pic. I want to see IRL


yes you have to see it in real life the color is much more rich than it looks in this picture i was bumbed at first it wasnt the same color but at the same time i was pleased with the color. very pretty and if macys does have it with gold hardware im returning my silver for the gold


----------



## Loved by Kors

k.matte said:


> It's very odd that your bag looks like that colour because I was looking on the summer blue vs aqua forum and her bag actually looks like the wallet you have attached


oh shot i didnt know there was a summer blue vs aqua thread. thanks im gonna check it out right now!!


----------



## ilysukixD

If anyone is interested
Macys have the EW with gold hardware
and Bonton have the EW with silver hardware


----------



## love purse 90

I want to order my first michael kors handbag and im between the saffiano leather hamilton in lugguge and the grayson large satchel*
Please help which one is better


----------



## espressions

love purse 90 said:


> I want to order my first michael kors handbag and im between the saffiano leather hamilton in lugguge and the grayson large satchel*
> Please help which one is better



hamilton in luggage


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

love purse 90 said:


> I want to order my first michael kors handbag and im between the saffiano leather hamilton in lugguge and the grayson large satchel*
> Please help which one is better


2nd the Hamilton Saffiano


----------



## BeachBagGal

CoachGirl12 said:


> Haha not sure yet girl, I think I'm leaning more towards sapphire since I don't have anything in that color yet and that color is gorge! does that mean we might be twins? Lol  I'm going to go and try them on hopefully Friday or Saturday at the latest


I just ordered the sapphire from Macy's and should be getting it tomorrow! All this talk about the bag - had to get it lol.. and I love the color. Hopefully it will be love!


----------



## Christa72720

BeachBagGal said:


> I just ordered the sapphire from Macy's and should be getting it tomorrow! All this talk about the bag - had to get it lol.. and I love the color. Hopefully it will be love!



I know the feeling! I just ordered the raspberry from Bloomingdales. Y'all are making it really difficult to stop spending!!


----------



## Minkette

Loved by Kors said:


> ok so i have a picture of my new aqua north south hamilton. to me it is teal with silver hardware. it does not look anything like the stock photo colors. but now i see macys is offering it with gold which really makes it stand out so im gonna order from macys and take a chance and see if it is gold and then i will be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2640484
> 
> 
> View attachment 2640485
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i still wish it really was the same color as the stock photo cause that is what i have been looking for. but none the less it is a really rich color when you see it in person.


This bag totally looks mislabeled~ It looks like my summer blue bag ... not my aqua bag! I would be disappointed too!


----------



## Loved by Kors

Minkette said:


> This bag totally looks mislabeled~ It looks like my summer blue bag ... not my aqua bag! I would be disappointed too!


i agree im not sure what is going on, i got mine from zappos and then i just ordered the same bag from lord and taylor because it was on sale. i should have it tomorrow so maybe it is just bad lighting on my part but you might be right as well could be mislabled


----------



## Loved by Kors

hey everybody that is buzzing about macys having the aqua hamilton with gold hardware, when you view the details of the page it shows no flap on the inside of the bag where the magnectic closure is, so its a picture of an old bag. didnt michael kors do the aqua before as well. not sure so i ordered because i do prefer the aqua with the gold in my opinion but i hope it is the gold. cant wait to get it.


----------



## Minkette

Loved by Kors said:


> i agree im not sure what is going on, i got mine from zappos and then i just ordered the same bag from lord and taylor because it was on sale. i should have it tomorrow so maybe it is just bad lighting on my part but you might be right as well could be mislabled


That is wild! I ordered my aqua hamilton from zappos! We both go two very different looking bags! I returned the aqua hamilton to zappos and ordered the aqua selma from Macys! I just couldn't justify having two bags in the same style in such similar colors. I only have one colorblock (grey/black) selma though so I feel better about that choice!


----------



## AuntJulie

I went in Belk today to see aqua in person and although they didn't have the Hamilton, they did have the jet set zip top tote in aqua. The color is very rich with almost an emerald undertone. It seemed closer to green than blue to me. 

I took a picture right by the door, so the lighting was great, but this color photographs lighter than what it is. It's several shades darker than these pics.


----------



## paula3boys

AuntJulie said:


> I went in Belk today to see aqua in person and although they didn't have the Hamilton, they did have the jet set zip top tote in aqua. The color is very rich with almost an emerald undertone. It seemed closer to green than blue to me.
> 
> I took a picture right by the door, so the lighting was great, but this color photographs lighter than what it is. It's several shades darker than these pics.
> View attachment 2641099
> 
> View attachment 2641100
> 
> View attachment 2641101




I saw same at Nordstrom. It looks greener than this pic to me though


----------



## AuntJulie

paula3boys said:


> I saw same at Nordstrom. It looks greener than this pic to me though



Agreed. This color photographs differently than what it actually looks like.


----------



## acm1134

Has anyone seen this bag in person? Opinions ?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

AuntJulie said:


> I went in Belk today to see aqua in person and although they didn't have the Hamilton, they did have the jet set zip top tote in aqua. The color is very rich with almost an emerald undertone. It seemed closer to green than blue to me.
> 
> I took a picture right by the door, so the lighting was great, but this color photographs lighter than what it is. It's several shades darker than these pics.
> View attachment 2641099
> 
> View attachment 2641100
> 
> View attachment 2641101


 
Okay, now you've done it!  I must find a zip top tote in aqua!  LOL.....


----------



## jojon21

AuntJulie said:


> I went in Belk today to see aqua in person and although they didn't have the Hamilton, they did have the jet set zip top tote in aqua. The color is very rich with almost an emerald undertone. It seemed closer to green than blue to me.
> 
> I took a picture right by the door, so the lighting was great, but this color photographs lighter than what it is. It's several shades darker than these pics.
> View attachment 2641099
> 
> View attachment 2641100
> 
> View attachment 2641101



Looks like the hardware is gold on this Belk aqua zip top?


----------



## Loved by Kors

AuntJulie said:


> I went in Belk today to see aqua in person and although they didn't have the Hamilton, they did have the jet set zip top tote in aqua. The color is very rich with almost an emerald undertone. It seemed closer to green than blue to me.
> 
> I took a picture right by the door, so the lighting was great, but this color photographs lighter than what it is. It's several shades darker than these pics.
> View attachment 2641099
> 
> View attachment 2641100
> 
> View attachment 2641101


 ok so im glad im not going crazy. i was thinking i had got the wrong bag or something. i agree it does have like an emerald undertone to it. but it is a beautiful color. thanks so much for posting.


----------



## Janniklok

my brand new Hamilton that I just picked up today &#128522; my first ever designer bag that is not LV! Shhhhh...


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Janniklok said:


> View attachment 2641928
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my brand new Hamilton that I just picked up today &#128522; my first ever designer bag that is not LV! Shhhhh...


I love this! I'm thinking about picking up this exact one, too. I have a regular hamilton and the lock seems a bit much sometimes.


----------



## designer.deals

FYI ladies! Aqua Hamilton at Macy's is not with gold hardware it's silver !


----------



## ilysukixD

Took this picture at macys it's with the silver hardware...



I edited this pictures because this is the true color of aqua...


----------



## AuntJulie

Janniklok said:


> View attachment 2641928
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my brand new Hamilton that I just picked up today &#128522; my first ever designer bag that is not LV! Shhhhh...




I love this one!  Is it the outlet version?


----------



## iuvcoach

ilysukixD said:


> View attachment 2642178
> 
> Took this picture at macys it's with the silver hardware...
> 
> View attachment 2642179
> 
> I edited this pictures because this is the true color of aqua...



Thanks for posting pics!!!


----------



## designer.deals

I think I did enough damage today. 

Luggage/white/black Hamilton ns @macys $252.18

Navy/luggage/white Hamilton ns
@nordstrom $252.18


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

ilysukixD said:


> View attachment 2642178
> 
> Took this picture at macys it's with the silver hardware...
> 
> View attachment 2642179
> 
> I edited this pictures because this is the true color of aqua...



Uh oh!  Now I really want aqua.  I'm doomed.....


----------



## boeyshona

I was at Taipei airport duty free ytd and saw the aqua mini hamilton and other styles and I was so hooked on this colour!! It's amazing! It's like a teal + Seagreen colour!!


----------



## AuntJulie

jojon21 said:


> Looks like the hardware is gold on this Belk aqua zip top?



Oh no!  I can't remember!  I was distracted my the thief running through Belk!


----------



## paula3boys

jojon21 said:


> Looks like the hardware is gold on this Belk aqua zip top?




I don't know about Belk, but Nordies has silver. I'd guess it's silver on all zip top totes


----------



## JJKsprints

-


----------



## Ellezee

Somehow, I was logged in under the wrong name so I'm obnoxiously reposting. Can you delete posts on here? Sorry, I'm new to posting. 

Look who's riding shotgun! I'm in with my first MK bag! I have a pink problem and fell in love with this bag when I saw it at Macy's. It's so perfect for me!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Ellezee said:


> Somehow, I was logged in under the wrong name so I'm obnoxiously reposting. Can you delete posts on here? Sorry, I'm new to posting.
> 
> Look who's riding shotgun! I'm in with my first MK bag! I have a pink problem and fell in love with this bag when I saw it at Macy's. It's so perfect for me!


Oooo I love it! ...and those heels are hot!


----------



## Ellezee

BeachBagGal said:


> Oooo I love it! ...and those heels are hot!



Thank you! They're Calvin Klein. I' wanted to return them because the heels weren't high enough for my liking, but when I saw that they were an exact match with my bag, I had to keep them!


----------



## addicted2shoppn

Ellezee said:


> Somehow, I was logged in under the wrong name so I'm obnoxiously reposting. Can you delete posts on here? Sorry, I'm new to posting.
> 
> 
> 
> Look who's riding shotgun! I'm in with my first MK bag! I have a pink problem and fell in love with this bag when I saw it at Macy's. It's so perfect for me!




Cute, love the matching heels!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Ellezee said:


> Somehow, I was logged in under the wrong name so I'm obnoxiously reposting. Can you delete posts on here? Sorry, I'm new to posting.
> 
> Look who's riding shotgun! I'm in with my first MK bag! I have a pink problem and fell in love with this bag when I saw it at Macy's. It's so perfect for me!


 
TDF gorgeous!  Your shoes are perfect with this bag - great match!


----------



## ilysukixD

Ellezee said:


> Thank you! They're Calvin Klein. I' wanted to return them because the heels weren't high enough for my liking, but when I saw that they were an exact match with my bag, I had to keep them!



Macys and Bloomingdales has the MK heels in Raspberry,
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...01_11003_53285ae8e4b03e84023aef4c_40699802791

I think it's sold out online but you can find it at your local macys

Dillards have it for$60 if anyone is interested
http://www.dillards.com/product/MIC...18_11143_530694e8e4b032ee9fcd27a4_41232521547


----------



## ilysukixD

Not sure if some of you guys are still looking for the raspberry in E/W, but I ask the macys SA to see which macys is available and right now there are only 1 store left, if anyone lives around NYC you should get it ASAP or contact the Macy's to have it delivered to your home!!


----------



## Live It Up

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Uh oh!  Now I really want aqua.  I'm doomed.....


LOL!  Aren't we all...doomed that is.


----------



## Live It Up

Ellezee said:


> Somehow, I was logged in under the wrong name so I'm obnoxiously reposting. Can you delete posts on here? Sorry, I'm new to posting.
> 
> Look who's riding shotgun! I'm in with my first MK bag! I have a pink problem and fell in love with this bag when I saw it at Macy's. It's so perfect for me!



Oh so beautiful!  I wish I could wear pink...any shade of it. I love the color so much, but it looks awful on me.


----------



## Ellezee

Live It Up said:


> Oh so beautiful!  I wish I could wear pink...any shade of it. I love the color so much, but it looks awful on me.



Thanks! My life is better because of pink. Haha!


----------



## jazzyj1021

Ordered my Hamilton Messenger in Sapphire!  I went to Macys but it was sold out. I tried it on and loved where it hit right on my hip. Soooo, I came home and ordered it.


----------



## Live It Up

Ellezee said:


> Thanks! My life is better because of pink. Haha!


My late husband knew how much I loved pink, so he bought me pink pajamas and told me I looked beautiful in any color around him. I miss him so much, but smile when I put on those PJs.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Live It Up said:


> My late husband knew how much I loved pink, so he bought me pink pajamas and told me I looked beautiful in any color around him. I miss him so much, but smile when I put on those PJs.


Awwww.... I  that!


----------



## Live It Up

BeachBagGal said:


> Awwww.... I  that!


Yeah, he was a real sweety. I lost him 25 days ago. :cry:


----------



## Loved by Kors

designer.deals said:


> FYI ladies! Aqua Hamilton at Macy's is not with gold hardware it's silver !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2642127


darn i knew it. i wanted it with the gold hardware so i ordered it from macys and then right after i ordered it i went back to look at the picture again and saw it was an old photo because the newer hamilton have the flap closure and this one did not. thanks for posting.  i personally think it would of looked better with the gold.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Live It Up said:


> Yeah, he was a real sweety. I lost him 25 days ago. :cry:


 So sorry for your loss.


----------



## iuvcoach

Joining with EW Pomegranate Hamilton. Love the color and style of this bag.


----------



## avental

linger_20 said:


> hello ladies, i just want to share my shopping find today at marshall's. i found the hamilton haircalf in natural cheetah for $139.00 BUT without lock, key and dustbag. i do however have the black pebbled hamilton so i can just switch the lock and key if i use it or call MK and beg them to send me a lock &#128556;
> 
> View attachment 2634202
> 
> View attachment 2634203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c
> View attachment 2634205
> 
> 
> and these are my humble hamilton collection
> View attachment 2634204
> 
> 
> thank u for letting me share. &#128536;



OMG I've been obsessing over the calf hair cheetah for over a year ...... I'm in Canada and my Marshalls never has MK bags. ....I love love love everything about your new bag. ...I'm jealous too&#128541;&#128540;


----------



## BeachBagGal

iuvcoach said:


> Joining with EW Pomegranate Hamilton. Love the color and style of this bag.


Ooo such a pretty color!


----------



## houstonm2198

iuvcoach said:


> Joining with EW Pomegranate Hamilton. Love the color and style of this bag.


She's gorgeous!


----------



## iuvcoach

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo such a pretty color!





houstonm2198 said:


> She's gorgeous!



Thank you!!!!


----------



## Live It Up

BeachBagGal said:


> So sorry for your loss.


Thank you.


----------



## ilysukixD

iuvcoach said:


> Joining with EW Pomegranate Hamilton. Love the color and style of this bag.



I have never saw the hamilton in pomegranate .... did you bought it from macys or other retail stores? OR was this the last season color?


----------



## Ellezee

Live It Up said:


> My late husband knew how much I loved pink, so he bought me pink pajamas and told me I looked beautiful in any color around him. I miss him so much, but smile when I put on those PJs.



That's such a beautiful story. Keep those memories. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Live It Up

Thank you. I do have a lot of sweet and funny memories of him. We were married nearly 11 years. He was such a blessing to me. I miss him so much.


----------



## iuvcoach

ilysukixD said:


> I have never saw the hamilton in pomegranate .... did you bought it from macys or other retail stores? OR was this the last season color?



It was a last season color. A wonderful friend was at her Stein Mart and sent me pics so I had to call and do a phone order. So my ban was broken since I did not want to miss this color.


----------



## CoachGirl12

jazzyj1021 said:


> Ordered my Hamilton Messenger in Sapphire!  I went to Macys but it was sold out. I tried it on and loved where it hit right on my hip. Soooo, I came home and ordered it.


Thats the color I want too! I'm going to go and see it today! There is like one of those left in my whole entire state, LOL, maybe it was meant to be? Too bad I have to drive a little bit just to go and see it! Hopefully I love it! If not I'm going to get the navy


----------



## keishapie1973

CoachGirl12 said:


> Thats the color I want too! I'm going to go and see it today! There is like one of those left in my whole entire state, LOL, maybe it was meant to be? Too bad I have to drive a little bit just to go and see it! Hopefully I love it! If not I'm going to get the navy




My local Macy had it yesterday. It's in Orland Park, IL.....


----------



## CoachGirl12

tauketula said:


> My local Macy had it yesterday. It's in Orland Park, IL.....


O really? Is it pretty in person? I hope it is, crossing fingers! LOL


----------



## keishapie1973

CoachGirl12 said:


> O really? Is it pretty in person? I hope it is, crossing fingers! LOL




It is. I would have gotten it if I didn't already have a bag in sapphire....


----------



## CoachGirl12

tauketula said:


> It is. I would have gotten it if I didn't already have a bag in sapphire....



Well u r right! Cuz I brought it home with me! Lol


----------



## jazzyj1021

coachgirl12 said:


> well u r right! Cuz i brought it home with me! Lol




yay!!!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Here is my gorgeous sapphire messenger! Obsessed with this color! It is beyond beautiful!


----------



## Cahlee

My colorblock Hamiltons are here!


----------



## avental

Cahlee said:


> My colorblock Hamiltons are here!
> 
> View attachment 2644450
> 
> View attachment 2644451




OMG beautiful. .....love the Grey&#128525;


----------



## Live It Up

Cahlee said:


> My colorblock Hamiltons are here!
> 
> View attachment 2644450
> 
> View attachment 2644451


Love the gray! Where did you find it?


----------



## Shanelle87

Cahlee said:


> My colorblock Hamiltons are here!
> 
> View attachment 2644450
> 
> View attachment 2644451


I have the gray & black colorblock hamilton & i love it!! I get compliments on it everytime i carry it!! The white is also gorgeous!!


----------



## AuntJulie

Cahlee said:


> My colorblock Hamiltons are here!
> 
> View attachment 2644450
> 
> View attachment 2644451



I love the gray and black!  So beautiful!


----------



## backseat5am

Cahlee said:


> My colorblock Hamiltons are here!
> 
> View attachment 2644450
> 
> View attachment 2644451




Nice! I've never seen the black/grey before. Want!!


----------



## JVXOXO

My newest addition:












I'm so disappointed in myself... I bought this bag preloved for a steal and I was planning on reselling for a profit. But when I opened the box and took off the dust bag, I fell in love!  I didn't anticipate this because it's saffiano and aqua, a color I don't usually have anything to do with! But I'm seriously thinking about keeping it and carrying it... I could always resell later, no matter what I'd definitely make money back because I paid so little for it.
So for now, my collection has expanded! lol


----------



## ubo22

JVXOXO said:


> My newest addition:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so disappointed in myself... I bought this bag preloved for a steal and I was planning on reselling for a profit. But when I opened the box and took off the dust bag, I fell in love!  I didn't anticipate this because it's saffiano and aqua, a color I don't usually have anything to do with! But I'm seriously thinking about keeping it and carrying it... I could always resell later, no matter what I'd definitely make money back because I paid so little for it.
> So for now, my collection has expanded! lol


Out of the three, I like the aqua best!!!


----------



## JVXOXO

ubo22 said:


> Out of the three, I like the aqua best!!!



It really pops! But Now I'm wondering how often I'll wear it... I like a bag that I can wear every day (which is why black and luggage were my first two) but I always think bright bags look so cute on everyone else lol


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> LOL! Aren't we all...doomed that is.


 
LOL, I know what you mean.  I will keep my eyes open for bags in aqua.  I definitely want to see it in person before I buy anything.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

iuvcoach said:


> Joining with EW Pomegranate Hamilton. Love the color and style of this bag.


 
Pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

iuvcoach said:


> It was a last season color. *A wonderful friend was at her Stein Mart* and sent me pics so I had to call and do a phone order. So my ban was broken since I did not want to miss this color.


 
This was at Stein Mart?  Uh oh....another store for me to scout for bags, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CoachGirl12 said:


> Here is my gorgeous sapphire messenger! Obsessed with this color! It is beyond beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2644421


 Beautiful!  Congrats!  Love the sapphire.



Cahlee said:


> My colorblock Hamiltons are here!
> 
> View attachment 2644450
> 
> View attachment 2644451


 Oh my!  Very pretty!  I especially love the black/gray combo.  



JVXOXO said:


> My newest addition:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so disappointed in myself... I bought this bag preloved for a steal and I was planning on reselling for a profit. But when I opened the box and took off the dust bag, I fell in love!  I didn't anticipate this because it's saffiano and aqua, a color I don't usually have anything to do with! But I'm seriously thinking about keeping it and carrying it... I could always resell later, no matter what I'd definitely make money back because I paid so little for it.
> So for now, my collection has expanded! lol


 
Is this the new aqua that just came out?  Or is it the older turquoise color?  

Either way, she's beautiful - as is your luggage and black Hamiltons.  I would be tempted to keep her as well, lol.


----------



## ubo22

JVXOXO said:


> It really pops! But Now I'm wondering how often I'll wear it... I like a bag that I can wear every day (which is why black and luggage were my first two) but I always think bright bags look so cute on everyone else lol


Agree.  I have a luggage, malachite, and sapphire Selma and the sapphire really pops.  However, I know I won't be using it every day.  Luggage is more of my every day bag.  Malachite is my fall/winter bag.  Sapphire is being carried on special occasions and with specific outfits.


----------



## Cahlee

avental said:


> OMG beautiful. .....love the Grey&#128525;



Thank you! I was so excited when I finally got it



Live It Up said:


> Love the gray! Where did you find it?



I got in off of ebay. I'm so happy to have her!



Shanelle87 said:


> I have the gray & black colorblock hamilton & i love it!! I get compliments on it everytime i carry it!! The white is also gorgeous!!



Yes, she is such a beauty! I'm so glad to be able to call it mine. Thank you, I'm in love with all my new editions



AuntJulie said:


> I love the gray and black!  So beautiful!



Thank you so much. I've been looking online for it for a while



backseat5am said:


> Nice! I've never seen the black/grey before. Want!!



I remember when I first saw it, I knew I just had to own one! 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh my!  Very pretty!  I especially love the black/gray combo.



Thank you, I'm so excited to wear it for the first time


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

JVXOXO said:


> My newest addition:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so disappointed in myself... I bought this bag preloved for a steal and I was planning on reselling for a profit. But when I opened the box and took off the dust bag, I fell in love!  I didn't anticipate this because it's saffiano and aqua, a color I don't usually have anything to do with! But I'm seriously thinking about keeping it and carrying it... I could always resell later, no matter what I'd definitely make money back because I paid so little for it.
> So for now, my collection has expanded! lol


It's beautiful! Would you mind sharing how you got your deal?


----------



## AuntJulie

JVXOXO said:


> My newest addition:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so disappointed in myself... I bought this bag preloved for a steal and I was planning on reselling for a profit. But when I opened the box and took off the dust bag, I fell in love!  I didn't anticipate this because it's saffiano and aqua, a color I don't usually have anything to do with! But I'm seriously thinking about keeping it and carrying it... I could always resell later, no matter what I'd definitely make money back because I paid so little for it.
> So for now, my collection has expanded! lol



Wow!  It's gorgeous!  I haven't been able to find it in gold hardware.


----------



## paula3boys

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful!  Congrats!  Love the sapphire.
> 
> 
> Oh my!  Very pretty!  I especially love the black/gray combo.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the new aqua that just came out?  Or is it the older turquoise color?
> 
> Either way, she's beautiful - as is your luggage and black Hamiltons.  I would be tempted to keep her as well, lol.




Must be older because older snap closure


----------



## loveatfirstshop

ilysukixD said:


> View attachment 2642178
> 
> Took this picture at macys it's with the silver hardware...
> 
> View attachment 2642179
> 
> I edited this pictures because this is the true color of aqua...


Ooohhh i so want this! Now, where can I find this in Canada?


----------



## designer.deals

Someone wants a comparisons of raspberry (Hamilton) fuschia (dressy) zinnia (selma)


----------



## Ellezee

I bought the raspberry colorblock hamilton in N/S last week. I love it so much that I just ordered a solid raspberry hamilton in N/S this morning. I can't wait to get it!!


----------



## designer.deals

Ellezee said:


> I bought the raspberry colorblock hamilton in N/S last week. I love it so much that I just ordered a solid raspberry hamilton in N/S this morning. I can't wait to get it!!




I'm ordering the colorblock too but hoping  they go on sale more soon


----------



## Loved by Kors

its official the new aqua hamilton is only silver hardware. macys shows on the site as gold but i ordered and just got it and it is silver. i really was hoping for gold i think it would look so much better. in my opinion. but im loving the aqua color.!!!


----------



## JVXOXO

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> It's beautiful! Would you mind sharing how you got your deal?



Thank you. I found it on Poshmark where a woman was selling it because it just wasn't big enough for her. I look on sites like Tradesy and Poshmark occasionally and that was a deal too good to pass up!



AuntJulie said:


> Wow!  It's gorgeous!  I haven't been able to find it in gold hardware.



I'm thinking this must be the older turquoise color because it has the old snap closure, not the new flap one. She's a beauty, but after much consideration I think I'm going to sell! Someone else would probably use this bag way more than I could. I guess I'll stick to my neutrals for now lol


----------



## paula3boys

JVXOXO said:


> Thank you. I found it on Poshmark where a woman was selling it because it just wasn't big enough for her. I look on sites like Tradesy and Poshmark occasionally and that was a deal too good to pass up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking this must be the older turquoise color because it has the old snap closure, not the new flap one. She's a beauty, but after much consideration I think I'm going to sell! Someone else would probably use this bag way more than I could. I guess I'll stick to my neutrals for now lol




What a shame! So pretty and with the old closure. I don't like the new one


----------



## Cahlee

My first mini!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

paula3boys said:


> What a shame! So pretty and with the old closure. I don't like the new one


Poshmark is a great place to score some deals!


----------



## acm1134

My newest Hamiltons !(:


----------



## BeachBagGal

Loved by Kors said:


> its official the new aqua hamilton is only silver hardware. macys shows on the site as gold but i ordered and just got it and it is silver. i really was hoping for gold i think it would look so much better. in my opinion. but im loving the aqua color.!!!


I went to my Macy's today and they haven't gotten anything yet in Aqua - lots of ppl asking for it. So I went over to Dillards and they had both sizes of the Hamilton - both w/ silver hw (which I personally love, I know some others don't). I LOVE the color though! It is def darker than online, I think it looks more teal than aqua.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Cahlee said:


> My first mini!
> View attachment 2647409


Cute!


----------



## BeachBagGal

acm1134 said:


> My newest Hamiltons !(:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2647736
> View attachment 2647737
> View attachment 2647738


Very pretty! Congrats!


----------



## paula3boys

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Poshmark is a great place to score some deals!




I thought some have worried about fakes there though?


----------



## jojon21

Does anybody know exactly how the 18 kt NS Saffiano Hamilton differs from the regular NS Hamilton?  Is the chain/charm a brighter gold?


----------



## designer.deals

Really Macy's! Stuffed in a small box


----------



## designer.deals

So pissed


----------



## ubo22

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2647857
> 
> 
> Really Macy's! Stuffed in a small box





designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2647874
> 
> View attachment 2647875
> View attachment 2647876
> 
> 
> So pissed



Really???  Unbelievable!!!  This is beyond ridiculous.  Their shipping staff need to be fired!


----------



## designer.deals

ubo22 said:


> Really???  Unbelievable!!!  This is beyond ridiculous.  Their shipping staff need to be fired!




They sure are! I have the lady's name and I'm emailing them and have thought about posting it on Facebook


----------



## Patlynn42

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2647874
> 
> View attachment 2647875
> View attachment 2647876
> 
> 
> So pissed



Oh wow, that's awful.   Sorry that happened.  Beyond ridiculous!


----------



## AuntJulie

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2647874
> 
> View attachment 2647875
> View attachment 2647876
> 
> 
> So pissed



Geez they just did the same thing to me with a Dooney!  They had it folded in half!  I'm not sure the wrinkles will come out. 

We need to start a thread with nothing but pictures of the stuff they send and then tweet it every day. They need to change their shipping practices!


----------



## designer.deals

AuntJulie said:


> Geez they just did the same thing to me with a Dooney!  They had it folded in half!  I'm not sure the wrinkles will come out.
> 
> 
> 
> We need to start a thread with nothing but pictures of the stuff they send and then tweet it every day. They need to change their shipping practices!




 Wish I had tweeter to tweet it (I don't even know how to use it lol)


----------



## AuntJulie

designer.deals said:


> They sure are! I have the lady's name and I'm emailing them and have thought about posting it on Facebook



Tweet that!  I'm tweeting mine!


----------



## designer.deals

AuntJulie said:


> Tweet that!  I'm tweeting mine!




I'll make one just for these issues


----------



## AuntJulie

designer.deals said:


> I'll make one just for these issues



You should!  They really notice when you complain on twitter.


----------



## designer.deals

AuntJulie said:


> You should!  They really notice when you complain on twitter.




I posted it but idk if I did it right


----------



## linger_20

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2647874
> 
> View attachment 2647875
> View attachment 2647876
> 
> 
> So pissed




gosh I would be pissed too!!! 

there should be a thread started for all these horrible shipping practices of these companies!!! Some employees just couldn't be bothered to do their job right. The companies should be outraged too because they're losing customers and money!


----------



## designer.deals

linger_20 said:


> gosh I would be pissed too!!!
> 
> there should be a thread started for all these horrible shipping practices of these companies!!! Some employees just couldn't be bothered to do their job right. The companies should be outraged too because they're losing customers and money!




Yes! I emailed them and tweeted it


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

paula3boys said:


> I thought some have worried about fakes there though?


Good point. Although, I've bought one MK from posh and it checked out just fine, posh (and ebay) can be a scammer's paradise. I guess you just have to know your purses.


----------



## BeachBagGal

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2647874
> 
> View attachment 2647875
> View attachment 2647876
> 
> 
> So pissed


Oh yikes! That's abuse!!


----------



## paula3boys

AuntJulie said:


> Geez they just did the same thing to me with a Dooney!  They had it folded in half!  I'm not sure the wrinkles will come out.
> 
> 
> 
> We need to start a thread with nothing but pictures of the stuff they send and then tweet it every day. They need to change their shipping practices!




I've had several bags come from Macys that were packed and wrapped perfectly.


----------



## BeachBagGal

paula3boys said:


> I've had several bags come from Macys that were packed and wrapped perfectly.


My last bag I ordered from Macys was wrapped up like Fort Knox. Bubble wrap wrapped around it a couple times, every piece of metal wrapped, tissue, stuffed, you name it. It was great! It even had a security tag still on it lol.


----------



## designer.deals

BeachBagGal said:


> My last bag I ordered from Macys was wrapped up like Fort Knox. Bubble wrap wrapped around it a couple times, every piece of metal wrapped, tissue, stuffed, you name it. It was great! It even had a security tag still on it lol.




Some SA just for know how to pack them or simply have never purchased a designer bag


----------



## BeachBagGal

Ya know it's one thing to get a bag in the mail and decide it isn't for you. It's another thing when you get the bag sent to you damaged before you EVEN have a chance to decide if it's a keeper for you. They already made that decision for you. :storm:


----------



## designer.deals

BeachBagGal said:


> Ya know it's one thing to get a bag in the mail and decide it isn't for you. It's another thing when you get the bag sent to you damaged before you EVEN have a chance to decide if it's a keeper for you. They already made that decision for you. :storm:




That's right especially more when the items tend to sell out quick


----------



## ilysukixD

I just saw these at MACYs at 34th street... I think they are the new Hamilton !!!


----------



## designer.deals

[QUOT E=ilysukixD;26907044]I just saw these at MACYs at 34th street... I think they are the new Hamilton !!!
View attachment 2648000

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]

Are they saffiano?


----------



## Cahlee

ilysukixD said:


> I just saw these at MACYs at 34th street... I think they are the new Hamilton !!!
> View attachment 2648000




Well right when I thought I had narrowed down my to buy list down to just a few more... So pretty!


----------



## ilysukixD

Pebbled leather!!


----------



## ilysukixD

I like how they redesigned to have a zipper top!!! But hopefully they don't discontinue the original Hamilton...


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

BeachBagGal said:


> My last bag I ordered from Macys was wrapped up like Fort Knox. Bubble wrap wrapped around it a couple times, every piece of metal wrapped, tissue, stuffed, you name it. It was great! It even had a security tag still on it lol.


Same here. Every handbag that I have purchased from Macy's has been wrapped with care. I am very surprised that Macy's sent it to you like that.


----------



## keishapie1973

ilysukixD said:


> I just saw these at MACYs at 34th street... I think they are the new Hamilton !!!
> View attachment 2648000



Nice!!!!


----------



## Live It Up

ilysukixD said:


> I just saw these at MACYs at 34th street... I think they are the new Hamilton !!!
> View attachment 2648000


Looks like the offspring of a Hamilton and a Selma. Can't wait to see one in person.


----------



## AuntJulie

Live It Up said:


> Looks like the offspring of a Hamilton and a Selma. Can't wait to see one in person.



My thoughts exactly!  Lol


----------



## paula3boys

BeachBagGal said:


> My last bag I ordered from Macys was wrapped up like Fort Knox. Bubble wrap wrapped around it a couple times, every piece of metal wrapped, tissue, stuffed, you name it. It was great! It even had a security tag still on it lol.




Lol I had one with security tag still on too. I forgot that one. It was my first and I returned it


----------



## paula3boys

Live It Up said:


> Looks like the offspring of a Hamilton and a Selma. Can't wait to see one in person.




I can't wait!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Live It Up said:


> Looks like the offspring of a Hamilton and a Selma. Can't wait to see one in person.


I was thinking the same thing! Well they both are popular bags why not combine them and make a 3rd popular bag. lol


----------



## jazzyj1021

ilysukixd said:


> i just saw these at macys at 34th street... I think they are the new hamilton !!!
> View attachment 2648000



i want!!!!!!!


----------



## linger_20

ilysukixD said:


> I just saw these at MACYs at 34th street... I think they are the new Hamilton !!!
> View attachment 2648000





i wonder how the shape would hold up given that they're pebbled leather? 
can't wait to see this irl.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

paula3boys said:


> Must be older because older snap closure


 

Oh, good point!  Personally I prefer the older snap closue.  But I loved some of the colors so much that I can deal with the new closure.  I don't like it, but I can deal with it, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Cahlee said:


> My first mini!
> View attachment 2647409


 How cute is that?!?  Congrats!!



acm1134 said:


> My newest Hamiltons !(:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2647736
> View attachment 2647737
> View attachment 2647738


 
Beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2647149
> 
> Someone wants a comparisons of raspberry (Hamilton) fuschia (dressy) zinnia (selma)


 

Sigh.....eye candy........ Beautiful, just beautiful....


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2647857
> 
> 
> Really Macy's! Stuffed in a small box


 


designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2647874
> 
> View attachment 2647875
> View attachment 2647876
> 
> 
> So pissed


 

Wow!  I don't blame you a bit for being pissed!  That is terrible.  I hope you get a replacement. 

But unfortunately, I've seen many of the NS Hamiltons smooshed onto smalls shelves in Dillards, and they are all bent like that.  No way would I buy any of those - even if they were on clearance.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

ilysukixD said:


> I just saw these at MACYs at 34th street... I think they are the new Hamilton !!!
> View attachment 2648000


 


Live It Up said:


> Looks like the offspring of a Hamilton and a Selma. Can't wait to see one in person.


 


AuntJulie said:


> My thoughts exactly! Lol


 


BeachBagGal said:


> I was thinking the same thing! Well they both are popular bags why not combine them and make a 3rd popular bag. lol


 
I love those!  And I had the same thought as all of you above - it's a cross between a Selma and Hamilton.  I definitely want to see this in person. Something else for the wish list, lol.


----------



## acm1134

So I was picking up a bag that I had done a presale on at belk and saw this bag. I never was really into it before but something kept drawing me to her !!


----------



## acm1134

acm1134 said:


> So I was picking up a bag that I had done a presale on at belk and saw this bag. I never was really into it before but something kept drawing me to her !!







Oops forgot to post pic


----------



## acm1134

Thoughts on the new patent Hamilton ? I'm wishing it had gold hardware


----------



## Cahlee

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2650011
> 
> 
> Thoughts on the new patent Hamilton ? I'm wishing it had gold hardware




Wow I love that deep shade of red! I wish it wasn't patent though. I second that I wish it had gold hardware!


----------



## keishapie1973

Cahlee said:


> Wow I love that deep shade of red! I wish it wasn't patent though. I second wishing it had gold hardware!




+1. I can't wait to see this shade on a Selma or Sutton....


----------



## Ellezee

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2650011
> 
> 
> Thoughts on the new patent Hamilton ? I'm wishing it had gold hardware




I love the color!


----------



## Ellezee

My new raspberry hamilton arrived today!


----------



## designer.deals

tauketula said:


> +1. I can't wait to see this shade on a Selma or Sutton....




There's a selma in that color already


----------



## Minkette

I know you ladies love gold, however, I am a silver hardware fan and I am very excited that MK is providing so many silver hardware options this year! Next purchase = saffiano scarlet selma!


----------



## Loved by Kors

Ellezee said:


> My new raspberry hamilton arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2650063
> View attachment 2650064


beautiful bag congrats!!


----------



## Ellezee

Loved by Kors said:


> beautiful bag congrats!!




Thanks! I love this shade of pink so much! Can't wait to take her out.


----------



## AuntJulie

tauketula said:


> +1. I can't wait to see this shade on a Selma or Sutton....



+2. Needs gold and nix the patent.


----------



## iuvcoach

Ellezee said:


> My new raspberry hamilton arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2650063
> View attachment 2650064



Congrats! !


----------



## paula3boys

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2650011
> 
> 
> Thoughts on the new patent Hamilton ? I'm wishing it had gold hardware




I wish scarlet saffiano was this shade and not the dark shade it is. I saw this IRL and didn't care for it. I have patent bags but this was off to me


----------



## dodobird

ilysukixD said:


> I just saw these at MACYs at 34th street... I think they are the new Hamilton !!!
> View attachment 2648000




Do you know the size?


----------



## Cahlee

Powder Blue Hamilton!!


----------



## Ellezee

Cahlee said:


> Powder Blue Hamilton!!
> 
> View attachment 2651183




Oh my goodness! That's so beautiful! I've never seen that color. Where did you find that?


----------



## acm1134

Cahlee said:


> Powder Blue Hamilton!!
> 
> View attachment 2651183


omg I love this color !! Where did you buy her ?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Cahlee said:


> Powder Blue Hamilton!!
> 
> View attachment 2651183


Ooo so pretty!


----------



## jazzyj1021

I'm SO bummed! My Macys order came in and my Hamilton Messenger looks like a return.. No wrapping, messed up tag, scratched lock plate and key. :storm:


----------



## BeachBagGal

jazzyj1021 said:


> I'm SO bummed! My Macys order came in and my Hamilton Messenger looks like a return.. No wrapping, messed up tag, scratched lock plate and key. :storm:


Awww no.   We must have had different packers because mine was wrapped up like Fort Knox...bubble wrapped several times and all the hw wrapped. I ended up returning it because it didn't work for me, but I made she was wrapped up just as good. I don't take all the wrapping off the hw unless I know I'm def keeping it. Hopefully they have another in stock they can send you!?!?


----------



## jazzyj1021

BeachBagGal said:


> Awww no.   We must have had different packers because mine was wrapped up like Fort Knox...bubble wrapped several times and all the hw wrapped. I ended up returning it because it didn't work for me, but I made she was wrapped up just as good. I don't take all the wrapping off the hw unless I know I'm def keeping it. Hopefully they have another in stock they can send you!?!?



I'm jealous! Mine was just in a box and wrapped in brown paper. What the heck! LOL Looks like on the website they are sold out. Sigh!


----------



## BeachBagGal

jazzyj1021 said:


> I'm jealous! Mine was just in a box and wrapped in brown paper. What the heck! LOL Looks like on the website they are sold out. Sigh!


Oh ugh! What color?


----------



## jazzyj1021

BeachBagGal said:


> Oh ugh! What color?




In Sapphire. :,(


----------



## BeachBagGal

jazzyj1021 said:


> In Sapphire. :,(


Aww  That's the color I had. Such a beauty too. I haven't seen another one lately in that color while surfing.


----------



## jazzyj1021

BeachBagGal said:


> Aww  That's the color I had. Such a beauty too. I haven't seen another one lately in that color while surfing.




Me either. I'm just going to email customer service to see if I can get another lock. That's the main part that's bothering me.


----------



## Chrissie82

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2650011
> 
> 
> Thoughts on the new patent Hamilton ? I'm wishing it had gold hardware



I love this one!!


----------



## Minkette

jazzyj1021 said:


> I'm jealous! Mine was just in a box and wrapped in brown paper. What the heck! LOL Looks like on the website they are sold out. Sigh!


I ordered a medium selma messenger with grommets and it was a return. Even had the ripped off price sticker with return marked on it. Luckily there was no damage to the bag, however, the dust bag was a mess. Wrinkled into a ball and shoved inside the bag. Despite the conditioned of the dust bag, I loved it so I kept it... I think when items reappear (like the mandarin medium sutton advertised currently) on Macy's website they are returns. Perhaps that is why is has taken nearly a month to process the sapphire sutton I returned to them.


----------



## designer.deals

New baby


----------



## ubo22

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2651781
> 
> 
> New baby


Congratulations!  You got her!  I love this color combination, too, so I got it in the Dressy/Sutton.  Gorgeous!  Enjoy!


----------



## designer.deals

ubo22 said:


> Congratulations!  You got her!  I love this color combination, too, so I got it in the Dressy/Sutton.  Gorgeous!  Enjoy!




Yes it's &#128076;&#128076;I'm waiting on my luggage/white/black replacement Hamilton


----------



## ubo22

designer.deals said:


> Yes it's &#128076;&#128076;I'm waiting on my luggage/white/black replacement Hamilton


Hopefully, the luggage/white/black replacement comes in as perfect condition as your navy/white/luggage one.  Good luck!!!


----------



## Cahlee

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2651781
> 
> 
> New baby




Congratulations! I ordered this color combination as well, it is going to arrive today. I can't wait to get out of work to get home to it. It looks gorgeous!


----------



## designer.deals

ubo22 said:


> Hopefully, the luggage/white/black replacement comes in as perfect condition as your navy/white/luggage one.  Good luck!!!




I hope so ! Or else Macy's will hear me rant about their poor packaging. They were blaming Mk for their packaging! 





Cahlee said:


> Congratulations! I ordered this color combination as well, it is going to arrive today. I can't wait to get out of work to get home to it. It looks gorgeous!




It is Gorgeous especially  for $250


----------



## Cahlee

designer.deals said:


> It is Gorgeous especially for $250




I know, such great deals have been around lately! 
My boyfriend bought mine. I'm so excited!


----------



## bellevie0891

I bought one of the Hamilton Large Messengers from Macys and it arrived with the lock broke right off because of their poor packaging. Very disappointed but they did send me a replacement... this one arrived with even worse packaging and is a definite return item. No paper or anything around any of the metal components. I ordered a bag and wallet today and picked it up in store because I didnt want to deal with their shipping again. Frustrated with that though too... it was handed to me shoved in a plastic Macys bag. Finally got out of the mall to check out the bag itself, its fine, but there was no paper or packaging on either item. I'm pretty sure they were ones that were setting out on the tables. 

Very disappointing to spend so much on items and receive such bad service, bad packaging for shipping, and returned items.


----------



## designer.deals

tonyaann said:


> I bought one of the Hamilton Large Messengers from Macys and it arrived with the lock broke right off because of their poor packaging. Very disappointed but they did send me a replacement... this one arrived with even worse packaging and is a definite return item. No paper or anything around any of the metal components. I ordered a bag and wallet today and picked it up in store because I didnt want to deal with their shipping again. Frustrated with that though too... it was handed to me shoved in a plastic Macys bag. Finally got out of the mall to check out the bag itself, its fine, but there was no paper or packaging on either item. I'm pretty sure they were ones that were setting out on the tables.
> 
> Very disappointing to spend so much on items and receive such bad service, bad packaging for shipping, and returned items.




Email them and leave them a complaint and learned to complain on twitter so they do something about ot


----------



## bellevie0891

designer.deals said:


> Email them and leave them a complaint and learned to complain on twitter so they do something about ot



I have 3 times now. Only 1 has been responded to.. all the response said was I needed to use the email I ordered with before they would do anything. I did use the correct email... it's the same email I use to log into my Macy's account ullhair:

NOT happy with them today.


----------



## bellevie0891

Ive taken the bag and wallet out to closely inspect them. There is no dust bag for the tote and is it normal for a MK wallet to have such a tough zipper? I have a Target wallet Ive been using for 2 months that works smoother


----------



## designer.deals

tonyaann said:


> I have 3 times now. Only 1 has been responded to.. all the response said was I needed to use the email I ordered with before they would do anything. I did use the correct email... it's the same email I use to log into my Macy's account ullhair:
> 
> 
> 
> NOT happy with them today.




Post it on twitter and they'll contact you ..


----------



## bellevie0891

designer.deals said:


> Post it on twitter and they'll contact you ..




I have no idea how to really use twitter, but you better believe I'm going to try. Thank you for the tip.


----------



## swags

After admiring this bag for a few years, I joined the club today. East/west in vanilla from tjmaxx.


----------



## AuntJulie

tonyaann said:


> I have 3 times now. Only 1 has been responded to.. all the response said was I needed to use the email I ordered with before they would do anything. I did use the correct email... it's the same email I use to log into my Macy's account ullhair:
> 
> NOT happy with them today.



Their social media department can do way more to help you than their online customer service. They once honored a discount on a different bag for me, sent me a new one, and gave me a $75 gift card. 

I got similar treatment from Lord and Taylor's social media department. When they shipped me my coffee Selma with grommets in too small of a box, they reduced the already reduced price down to $161 if I wanted to keep it. The handbag retailed at $428, so I thought it was a good enough deal to keep it. In addition, they offered me an additional 20% off coupon for my entire next order, regardless if the items were on clearance. It also had no expiration date.


----------



## AuntJulie

designer.deals said:


> Post it on twitter and they'll contact you ..



+1 that's what I did. I also posted pics of their damaged handbags from crappy shipping. They do something when you're tarnishing their image on social media.


----------



## designer.deals

AuntJulie said:


> +1 that's what I did. I also posted pics of their damaged handbags from crappy shipping. They do something when you're tarnishing their image on social media.




They are sending me a replacement bag and $50 gift card


----------



## bellevie0891

designer.deals said:


> They are sending me a replacement bag and $50 gift card




I have yet to hear back from anyone.


----------



## bellevie0891

Finally heard back from someone! Basically the email says thanks for letting us know about your experience... I will forward it on to your local store. Ugh! No sorry for receiving floor models or returned items with missing dust bags. 

This will probably be the last time I shop with Macy's. Which stinks because I've only ever had good experiences with them before this.


----------



## AuntJulie

tonyaann said:


> Finally heard back from someone! Basically the email says thanks for letting us know about your experience... I will forward it on to your local store. Ugh! No sorry for receiving floor models or returned items with missing dust bags.
> 
> This will probably be the last time I shop with Macy's. Which stinks because I've only ever had good experiences with them before this.



Complain again!  Tell them you shop often with them and hate to stop doing business with them, but based on their poor principles of customer service, you will have to sever your shopping relationship with them.


----------



## theheidis

Found this at TJ Maxx today


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

theheidis said:


> View attachment 2653335
> 
> Found this at TJ Maxx today


 
Pretty bag!  My TJMAXX had one too.  Enjoy!!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

swags said:


> After admiring this bag for a few years, I joined the club today. East/west in vanilla from tjmaxx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2652509


 
Vert pretty summer bag!! Enjoy


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2651781
> 
> 
> New baby


 Love the colors!


----------



## acm1134

theheidis said:


> View attachment 2653335
> 
> Found this at TJ Maxx today


Beautiful!  May I ask which TJ you found her at ?


----------



## tetsubean

swags said:


> After admiring this bag for a few years, I joined the club today. East/west in vanilla from tjmaxx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2652509


I bought this same bag a couple of months ago  I hope you enjoy her as much as I do! I've gotten tons of compliments on her.


----------



## theheidis

acm1134 said:


> Beautiful! May I ask which TJ you found her at ?



Duluth, MN


----------



## designer.deals

Finally a good one!! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## BeachBagGal

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2654964
> 
> 
> Finally a good one!! &#128525;&#128525;


Look at your new beauty! Congrats!


----------



## designer.deals

BeachBagGal said:


> Look at your new beauty! Congrats!




Now with that gift card they have me I will be getting the raspberry colorblock


----------



## BeachBagGal

designer.deals said:


> Now with that gift card they have me I will be getting the raspberry colorblock


Of nice! I love the rasp color.


----------



## designer.deals

BeachBagGal said:


> Of nice! I love the rasp color.




I have the solid raspberry but debating whether getting the raspberry colorblock Hamilton or luggage and black dressy


----------



## Ellezee

designer.deals said:


> I have the solid raspberry but debating whether getting the raspberry colorblock Hamilton or luggage and black dressy




I got both the solid and colorblock Hamilton in raspberry. I love them! I have a pink problem, but I vote for raspberry!


----------



## ubo22

designer.deals said:


> I have the solid raspberry but debating whether getting the raspberry colorblock Hamilton or luggage and black dressy


Since you have two colorblock Hamiltons, go for the luggage and black dressy.


----------



## jazzyj1021

I'm getting a new lock and key sent to me for my Hamilton messenger. Yaaaay! I'm curious about the key since there is no way to remove the original one without cutting the leather. Hmm..


----------



## Anjool

Cahlee said:


> Powder Blue Hamilton!!
> 
> View attachment 2651183



WHERE DO I GET THIS COLOUR!!! LOL


----------



## Cahlee

Finally went for the red!


----------



## acm1134

Cahlee said:


> Finally went for the red!
> View attachment 2657614


Omg I am in love !!! I have the red selma, but where did you find the red hamilton! ?


----------



## bellevie0891

Cahlee said:


> Finally went for the red!
> View attachment 2657614




Gorgeous!!


----------



## Cahlee

Anjool said:


> WHERE DO I GET THIS COLOUR!!! LOL




Thank you! Well I stalked ebay for a while to find one. I'd say that would be your best bet!


----------



## Cahlee

tonyaann said:


> Gorgeous!!




Thank you!


----------



## Cahlee

I'd say I've done enough damage these past two weeks


----------



## keishapie1973

Cahlee said:


> I'd say I've done enough damage these past two weeks
> View attachment 2658466



Beautiful!!!!


----------



## MsSusan

I got my order today (Hamilton LG messenger).. And I'm a bit disappointed
 -the flap is unevenly cutted! Am I exaggerating this issue? 
Otherwise I really love this bag but I'd like to ask your opinion dear ladies -should I return it to the store and get a perfect one instead?


----------



## ubo22

MsSusan said:


> I got my order today (Hamilton LG messenger).. And I'm a bit disappointed
> -the flap is unevenly cutted! Am I exaggerating this issue?
> Otherwise I really love this bag but I'd like to ask your opinion dear ladies -should I return it to the store and get a perfect one instead?


Please exchange this for another one.  That is an obvious defect that should have been caught before shipment to you.


----------



## jazzyj1021

MsSusan said:


> I got my order today (Hamilton LG messenger).. And I'm a bit disappointed
> 
> -the flap is unevenly cutted! Am I exaggerating this issue?
> 
> Otherwise I really love this bag but I'd like to ask your opinion dear ladies -should I return it to the store and get a perfect one instead?




Unacceptable! Return it for another!


----------



## MsSusan

Thank you both ^^ for reassuring me  
I will most certainly return it for a perfect one!


----------



## acm1134

Does anyone have the canvas hamilton with the center stripe ?


----------



## Cahlee

acm1134 said:


> Does anyone have the canvas hamilton with the center stripe ?






This one?


----------



## acm1134

Cahlee said:


> View attachment 2659358
> 
> This one?


Yes ! That's the one !


----------



## Cahlee

acm1134 said:


> Yes ! That's the one !




Then yes I do have it. Was there something you wanted to know?


----------



## acm1134

Cahlee said:


> Then yes I do have it. Was there something you wanted to know?


Yes ! How do you like it !? Does it attract a lot of dirt and stuff ? How is the structure ?


----------



## Cahlee

acm1134 said:


> Yes ! How do you like it !? Does it attract a lot of dirt and stuff ? How is the structure ?




It's really good structure wise, the canvas is thick and sturdy. The cream colored section of canvas doesn't attract much dirt or fibers, and even if it does it's not noticeable thanks to the color. Even if it does, it can easily be removed with a lint roller or a wipe. Colors can easily transfer onto the bag from jeans. The navy center stripe attracts more fibers and they're more noticeable due to the darker color. All in all I really do love it. It's a beautiful bag and when I do find an outfit that the bag compliments really well, it's beautiful. It has a classy summer vibe to it. It feels light compared to it's Saffiano counterpart. Lastly, it's one of my boyfriends favorites!


----------



## acm1134

Cahlee said:


> It's really good structure wise, the canvas is thick and sturdy. The cream colored section of canvas doesn't attract much dirt or fibers, and even if it does it's not noticeable thanks to the color. Even if it does, it can easily be removed with a lint roller or a wipe. Colors can easily transfer onto the bag from jeans. The navy center stripe attracts more fibers and they're more noticeable due to the darker color. All in all I really do love it. It's a beautiful bag and when I do find an outfit that the bag compliments really well, it's beautiful. It has a classy summer vibe to it. It feels light compared to it's Saffiano counterpart. Lastly, it's one of my boyfriends favorites!




Yay !(: you make it sound fabulous ! How much did you get yours for ?


----------



## Cahlee

acm1134 said:


> Yay !(: you make it sound fabulous ! How much did you get yours for ?




It's a really nice bag minus the color transfer issue. That's a problem with most light bags though unfortunately. 
Are you thinking of getting it? 
I bought mine for 246 (well actually 235 due to $11 from e*bates), no tax from saks.


----------



## avental

ilysukixD said:


> I just saw these at MACYs at 34th street... I think they are the new Hamilton !!!
> View attachment 2648000


 Has anyone else seen these?  I would love to see more pictures&#128525;


----------



## bellevie0891

avental said:


> Has anyone else seen these?  I would love to see more pictures&#128525;




Those are cute! It's like Hamilton and Selma had a baby


----------



## avental

tonyaann said:


> Those are cute! It's like Hamilton and Selma had a baby


Lol exactly what I thought!  I'm torn between getting a selma or hamilton for fall so this might be the bag for me


----------



## acm1134

I've been stalking this bag since last year when I found out about it. I was new to mk and didn't get the chance to buy this one while it was in store, but I found her on eBay for a steal ! Perfect condition (: here she is !


----------



## bellevie0891

acm1134 said:


> I've been stalking this bag since last year when I found out about it. I was new to mk and didn't get the chance to buy this one while it was in store, but I found her on eBay for a steal ! Perfect condition (: here she is !
> 
> View attachment 2660202




Those stripes are sooo cute!


----------



## acm1134

tonyaann said:


> Those stripes are sooo cute!


I love anything nautical !


----------



## shonnah

I am getting a Hamilton N/S but can't decide between black or luggage color....any suggestions or advice?  Thanks


----------



## ubo22

shonnah said:


> I am getting a Hamilton N/S but can't decide between black or luggage color....any suggestions or advice?  Thanks


Get luggage if you want a more every day color or black for a more dressy look.


----------



## keishapie1973

ubo22 said:


> Get luggage if you want a more every day color or black for a more dressy look.



+1


----------



## meeh16

Cahlee said:


> View attachment 2659358
> 
> This one?




I have that one &#128516;


----------



## linger_20

acm1134 said:


> I've been stalking this bag since last year when I found out about it. I was new to mk and didn't get the chance to buy this one while it was in store, but I found her on eBay for a steal ! Perfect condition (: here she is !
> 
> View attachment 2660202





ohhh congrats! she's a beauty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

acm1134 said:


> I've been stalking this bag since last year when I found out about it. I was new to mk and didn't get the chance to buy this one while it was in store, but I found her on eBay for a steal ! Perfect condition (: here she is !
> 
> View attachment 2660202


 
I love that in the red!  Congrats!


----------



## Euromutt86

Cahlee said:


> I'd say I've done enough damage these past two weeks
> View attachment 2658466



Loving the red!


----------



## acm1134

Just got this beauty in! My first pebbled leather bag ! How do they hold up ? I know they are known for puddling and not holding their shape, but are they they bad ? I just imagine setting it down and my whole contents of the purse spilling  
Got her for $188 plus cash back from e bates ! Woo hoo !


----------



## Cahlee

acm1134 said:


> Just got this beauty in! My first pebbled leather bag ! How do they hold up ? I know they are known for puddling and not holding their shape, but are they they bad ? I just imagine setting it down and my whole contents of the purse spilling
> Got her for $188 plus cash back from e bates ! Woo hoo !
> 
> View attachment 2662743




Very pretty! I was considering buying this one. I just love smelling the leather. So yummy


----------



## paula3boys

acm1134 said:


> Just got this beauty in! My first pebbled leather bag ! How do they hold up ? I know they are known for puddling and not holding their shape, but are they they bad ? I just imagine setting it down and my whole contents of the purse spilling
> Got her for $188 plus cash back from e bates ! Woo hoo !
> 
> View attachment 2662743




Where did you get her?


----------



## acm1134

paula3boys said:


> Where did you get her?




Bloomingdales (:


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Couldn't resist taking a photo of my Black Saffiano Hamilton with beautiful roses from DH. Got the Hamilton for a great deal from Nordstroms for $142.XX. They price matched me with Lord & Taylor's F&F sale. Nordie's did an awesome job packaging her. All the hardware and strap was protected and wrapped. I was relieved to see that in light of how many people have been reporting that their bags were not packaged very well.


----------



## designer.deals

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Couldn't resist taking a photo of my Black Saffiano Hamilton with beautiful roses from DH. Got the Hamilton for a great deal from Nordstroms for $142.XX. They price matched me with Lord & Taylor's F&F sale. Nordie's did an awesome job packaging her. All the hardware and strap was protected and wrapped. I was relieved to see that in light of how many people have been reporting that their bags were not packaged very well.




&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;such a stealer price ! Saffiano ?


----------



## avental

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Couldn't resist taking a photo of my Black Saffiano Hamilton with beautiful roses from DH. Got the Hamilton for a great deal from Nordstroms for $142.XX. They price matched me with Lord & Taylor's F&F sale. Nordie's did an awesome job packaging her. All the hardware and strap was protected and wrapped. I was relieved to see that in light of how many people have been reporting that their bags were not packaged very well.



Awesome deal and gorgeous photo&#128525;


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

designer.deals said:


> &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;such a stealer price ! Saffiano ?


Yes, Saffiano.


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

avental said:


> Awesome deal and gorgeous photo&#128525;


Thank you


----------



## Cahlee

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Couldn't resist taking a photo of my Black Saffiano Hamilton with beautiful roses from DH. Got the Hamilton for a great deal from Nordstroms for $142.XX. They price matched me with Lord & Taylor's F&F sale. Nordie's did an awesome job packaging her. All the hardware and strap was protected and wrapped. I was relieved to see that in light of how many people have been reporting that their bags were not packaged very well.




Congrats on the amazing deal. Beautiful bag!


----------



## Cahlee

Euromutt86 said:


> Loving the red!




Thank you! I finally took the plunge.


----------



## ms.handbagqueen

ilysukixD said:


> I just saw these at MACYs at 34th street... I think they are the new Hamilton !!!
> View attachment 2648000




Those are so cute!! But I can't tell from your pic, what size are they? Looks like the mini messenger but could be the Hamilton satchel size..?


----------



## shonnah

Finally got my first Hamilton in soft leather in the mail today. . It's the luggage color with GHW.  I love it!!!!


----------



## acm1134

shonnah said:


> Finally got my first Hamilton in soft leather in the mail today. . It's the luggage color with GHW.  I love it!!!!




Did you order it from Bloomingdales ?


----------



## LODENLOVER

I have been thinking about buying a N/S Hamilton bag for so long. I heard the lock can be removed and the bag can be adjusted to bigger size. Could someone please help me and post some photos without the lock. I notice some people were saying that it looks kind of funny when the lock is not there. BUT I really want to see some photos in that way so i can make decision. PLEASE HELP ME. Thank you so much.


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

LODENLOVER said:


> I have been thinking about buying a N/S Hamilton bag for so long. I heard the lock can be removed and the bag can be adjusted to bigger size. Could someone please help me and post some photos without the lock. I notice some people were saying that it looks kind of funny when the lock is not there. BUT I really want to see some photos in that way so i can make decision. PLEASE HELP ME. Thank you so much.


I actually kind of like it without the lock if it isn't stretched out. Like this&#8230;.




Otherwise, I do think it looks a little awkward. The straps that the lock used to keep in place kind of just flops around. But, if that doesn't bother you, it doesn't look too bad&#8230;









Hope this helps some.


----------



## shonnah

acm1134 said:


> Did you order it from Bloomingdales ?



No I ordered it from ebay.


----------



## Christa72720

Woohoo! After a LONG time watching for one of these, I finally scored an Artisan Hamilton on eBay!!


----------



## MsSusan

Christa72720 said:


> Woohoo! After a LONG time watching for one of these, I finally scored an Artisan Hamilton on eBay!!


That's a beauty!!!


----------



## acm1134

So one of my gold locks has the matte finish chipping off. I know I've read about mk sending you a replacement so can anyone tell me who I need to contact and what I should tell them ? Thank you !!!(:


----------



## bellevie0891

Mod shots of my Hammy!

Hamilton Large Messenger (luggage):


----------



## jazzyj1021

acm1134 said:


> So one of my gold locks has the matte finish chipping off. I know I've read about mk sending you a replacement so can anyone tell me who I need to contact and what I should tell them ? Thank you !!!(:




customerservice@michaelkors.com!  
Just speed up the process by attaching a picture of the lock and where you bought it. Just let them know the lock started to chip and you're not happy with it.  HTH!


----------



## Snow Diva

Here's my only Hamilton! This is my favourite style of MK bags so I hope to add a few more to my handbag collection


----------



## Cahlee

Updates on the mystery hamilton!

It is called the hamilton traveler.

My local macys had it in two sizes. The one pictured is the larger size, it was $398. The leather is soft, it isn't pebbled leather. I really wish they would have made it with saffiano instead because it feels like it could scratch easily. It comes with a long strap, although I didn't check if it was detachable. As far as color choices go, my local macys only had it in black with silver hardware.

http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...el-Kors-Large-Hamilton-Traveler/prod26050009/


----------



## jazzyj1021

Cahlee said:


> Updates on the mystery hamilton!
> 
> It is called the hamilton traveler.
> 
> My local macys had it in two sizes. The one pictured is the larger size, it was $398. The leather is soft, it isn't pebbled leather. I really wish they would have made it with saffiano instead because it feels like it could scratch easily. It comes with a long strap, although I didn't check if it was detachable. As far as color choices go, my local macys only had it in black with silver hardware.
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...el-Kors-Large-Hamilton-Traveler/prod26050009/
> 
> View attachment 2669426
> 
> View attachment 2669427




I think... I think I like it. Although I need to see it in person first! It looks like a cross between a Sophie and Hamilton but like a Selma too. Hmm..


----------



## avental

Cahlee said:


> Updates on the mystery hamilton!
> 
> It is called the hamilton traveler.
> 
> My local macys had it in two sizes. The one pictured is the larger size, it was $398. The leather is soft, it isn't pebbled leather. I really wish they would have made it with saffiano instead because it feels like it could scratch easily. It comes with a long strap, although I didn't check if it was detachable. As far as color choices go, my local macys only had it in black with silver hardware.
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...el-Kors-Large-Hamilton-Traveler/prod26050009/
> 
> View attachment 2669426
> 
> View attachment 2669427



Thank you for posting this. ....I'm still trying to decide if I love it. ..I'm in Canada so can't see it in person so this forum is what I rely on.


----------



## keishapie1973

Cahlee said:


> Updates on the mystery hamilton!
> 
> It is called the hamilton traveler.
> 
> My local macys had it in two sizes. The one pictured is the larger size, it was $398. The leather is soft, it isn't pebbled leather. I really wish they would have made it with saffiano instead because it feels like it could scratch easily. It comes with a long strap, although I didn't check if it was detachable. As far as color choices go, my local macys only had it in black with silver hardware.
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...el-Kors-Large-Hamilton-Traveler/prod26050009/
> 
> View attachment 2669426
> 
> View attachment 2669427



I really like it!!! Hopefully, it's in between the size of the EW and NS.....


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Cahlee said:


> Updates on the mystery hamilton!
> 
> It is called the hamilton traveler.
> 
> My local macys had it in two sizes. The one pictured is the larger size, it was $398. The leather is soft, it isn't pebbled leather. I really wish they would have made it with saffiano instead because it feels like it could scratch easily. It comes with a long strap, although I didn't check if it was detachable. As far as color choices go, my local macys only had it in black with silver hardware.
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...el-Kors-Large-Hamilton-Traveler/prod26050009/
> 
> View attachment 2669426
> 
> View attachment 2669427


 
Thanks for the spy pics!  I kinda like this one - the size and shape of it.  Looking forward to checking this one out in person.


----------



## Loved by Kors

How do you like the red Hamilton. I'm thinking of getting one myself. The red is not the mandarian right?


----------



## Loved by Kors

If Michael Kors would produce a palm/navy color block Hamilton in saffiano I would just die.....just day dreaming!!!!! Lol


----------



## ubo22

Loved by Kors said:


> If Michael Kors would produce a palm/navy color block Hamilton in saffiano I would just die.....just day dreaming!!!!! Lol


+1 
 That would be a gorgeous color combination!


----------



## keishapie1973

Loved by Kors said:


> If Michael Kors would produce a palm/navy color block Hamilton in saffiano I would just die.....just day dreaming!!!!! Lol




+2 That would be beautiful!!!


----------



## AuntJulie

tauketula said:


> +2 That would be beautiful!!!



+3 definitely!


----------



## Loved by Kors

i wish he would that would be so cool. does anybody have the red hamilton and if so how do they like it. the red is not the mandarian correct?


----------



## brittcheshire

Hi everyone! This is my first post here but I've been a longtime ghost reader of these forums! My boyfriend got me my second MK bag today, it's the Optic White Hamilton in large. It's beautiful! I've been after a Hamilton for SUCH a long time, and for our one year anniversary he surprised me by taking me to Dillard's. He even picked out the color since I was so indecisive, and I have to say, as a girl who loves her black bags, I ADORE this white color! It's so bright and beautiful, and the silver hardware makes it look so classy! Here's a pic with the bag combined with my contentinal wallet in black/silver:







I'm truly in love!  I will definitely be after more Hamilton's after this!


----------



## dodobird

brittcheshire said:


> Hi everyone! This is my first post here but I've been a longtime ghost reader of these forums! My boyfriend got me my second MK bag today, it's the Optic White Hamilton in large. It's beautiful! I've been after a Hamilton for SUCH a long time, and for our one year anniversary he surprised me by taking me to Dillard's. He even picked out the color since I was so indecisive, and I have to say, as a girl who loves her black bags, I ADORE this white color! It's so bright and beautiful, and the silver hardware makes it look so classy! Here's a pic with the bag combined with my contentinal wallet in black/silver:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm truly in love!  I will definitely be after more Hamilton's after this!




Gorgeous Congrats I'm apprehensive about getting a white bag too because I would hate to get it dirty. 
Your boyfriends a keeper.


----------



## brittcheshire

> Gorgeous Congrats I'm apprehensive about getting a white bag too because I would hate to get it dirty.
> Your boyfriends a keeper.



Thank you!  I'm a little paranoid about it getting dirty, but I plan on rotating it out regularly with my large black Grayson to minimize any accidents! I once spilled a drink on my Grayson, but with the material being coated, I was able to just wipe it clean with a wet cloth. Too bad it won't be that easy with the Hamilton!


----------



## bellevie0891

brittcheshire said:


> Hi everyone! This is my first post here but I've been a longtime ghost reader of these forums! My boyfriend got me my second MK bag today, it's the Optic White Hamilton in large. It's beautiful! I've been after a Hamilton for SUCH a long time, and for our one year anniversary he surprised me by taking me to Dillard's. He even picked out the color since I was so indecisive, and I have to say, as a girl who loves her black bags, I ADORE this white color! It's so bright and beautiful, and the silver hardware makes it look so classy! Here's a pic with the bag combined with my contentinal wallet in black/silver:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm truly in love!  I will definitely be after more Hamilton's after this!




Stunning!!


----------



## ubo22

brittcheshire said:


> Thank you!  I'm a little paranoid about it getting dirty, but I plan on rotating it out regularly with my large black Grayson to minimize any accidents! I once spilled a drink on my Grayson, but with the material being coated, I was able to just wipe it clean with a wet cloth. Too bad it won't be that easy with the Hamilton!


I think you'll be surprised how easy it is to take care of saffiano leather.  It is pretreated to be stain, water, and scratch resistant.  Just be careful when wearing dark colors so that you don't get any color transfer on your white Hamilton.  Enjoy!


----------



## Lola_

I loooovveee my hamilton!! I bought the e/w hamilton in luggage at Nordstrom rack for $159 plus tax. I'm usually a Louis Vuitton lover, but may I dare say, I think I might like my hamilton better than my speedy [emoji50]

I just love that the hamilton is classy looking without screaming brand name, I don't feel as self conscious as I do when I carry my LV. Plus I don't have to baby the heck out of it!

I also love how the leather softens over time. Another plus is that I can wear my hamilton on the crook of my arm, on my shoulder, and with the shoulder strap! Soo glad I decided to purchase one! [emoji177]


----------



## dodobird

Lola_ said:


> I loooovveee my hamilton!! I bought the e/w hamilton in luggage at Nordstrom rack for $159 plus tax. I'm usually a Louis Vuitton lover, but may I dare say, I think I might like my hamilton better than my speedy [emoji50]
> 
> I just love that the hamilton is classy looking without screaming brand name, I don't feel as self conscious as I do when I carry my LV. Plus I don't have to baby the heck out of it!
> 
> I also love how the leather softens over time. Another plus is that I can wear my hamilton on the crook of my arm, on my shoulder, and with the shoulder strap! Soo glad I decided to purchase one! [emoji177]





I was also a Brand Name LV marc jacobs ETC....girl but have since switched to Michael Kors... Love my Hamiltons.  

Welcome to the group


----------



## Loved by Kors

zappos.com has the new michael kors scarlett hamilton. they also have the white/scarlett colorblock wallet to match!!. what do you all think???. of course i see this 2 days after i purchased the RED hamilton from ebay  i wonder how they will compare


----------



## Loved by Kors

new scarlett hamilton at zappos.com


----------



## jazzyj1021

SIGH.. I guess it wasn't meant to be! First it comes with a scratched plate/return now this. 


Sorry for the HUGE pic!


----------



## brittcheshire

jazzyj1021 said:


> SIGH.. I guess it wasn't meant to be! First it comes with a scratched plate/return now this.
> View attachment 2674132
> 
> Sorry for the HUGE pic!



Oh my gosh, that's no good at all. ): I'm sorry that happened! Can you have it repaired?


----------



## ubo22

jazzyj1021 said:


> SIGH.. I guess it wasn't meant to be! First it comes with a scratched plate/return now this.
> View attachment 2674132
> 
> Sorry for the HUGE pic!


You definitely got a bad one.  Is that the Hamilton messenger you mentioned in an earlier post?  So sorry.  I wouldn't even try to get it repaired.  Just return it and get your money back.


----------



## jazzyj1021

brittcheshire said:


> Oh my gosh, that's no good at all. ): I'm sorry that happened! Can you have it repaired?



Probably but I'm just going to return it. 


ubo22 said:


> You definitely got a bad one.  Is that the Hamilton messenger you mentioned in an earlier post?  So sorry.  I wouldn't even try to get it repaired.  Just return it and get your money back.



Yep.. This is the bag! Yeah it's going straight back. I figured I will just save the money from this bag towards another. Hehe.


----------



## avental

Loved by Kors said:


> View attachment 2673447
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new scarlett hamilton at zappos.com


Love love love&#128525;


----------



## katiel00

I just picked up my first Hamilton (mandarin) from macys.com. Some MK's are on sale! Can't wait for it to arrive


----------



## Antonia

Cahlee said:


> Updates on the mystery hamilton!
> 
> It is called the hamilton traveler.
> 
> My local macys had it in two sizes. The one pictured is the larger size, it was $398. The leather is soft, it isn't pebbled leather. I really wish they would have made it with saffiano instead because it feels like it could scratch easily. It comes with a long strap, although I didn't check if it was detachable. As far as color choices go, my local macys only had it in black with silver hardware.
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...el-Kors-Large-Hamilton-Traveler/prod26050009/
> 
> View attachment 2669426
> 
> View attachment 2669427


 
http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...at=cat000000cat8501cat35602&isEditorial=false

It is now on MK's website for pre-order (large black with gold hardware). I would love to see this in an XL size-the measurements seem small to me.  To answer your question, you can see that the strap is detachable.   I prefer regular leather to saffiano....saffiano (no matter who the designer is) seems very plastic-y to me.


----------



## acm1134

Yes or no ? Just curious of opinions (:


----------



## jazzyj1021

acm1134 said:


> Yes or no ? Just curious of opinions (:
> 
> View attachment 2676824




What material is the camo part? I still like the shape. I hope you can take a mod shot for us. Hehehe


----------



## Loved by Kors

acm1134 said:


> Yes or no ? Just curious of opinions (:
> 
> View attachment 2676824


  im not much of a camo fan but i think i like it!! thanks for sharing


----------



## Loved by Kors

has anyone ever seen this before. i put in MICHAEL KORS CENTER STRIPE HAMILTON on ebay and this came up. i like it, wonder what color it is called. what do you all think. is this new for fall?


----------



## acm1134

Loved by Kors said:


> View attachment 2677041
> 
> has anyone ever seen this before. i put in MICHAEL KORS CENTER STRIPE HAMILTON on ebay and this came up. i like it, wonder what color it is called. what do you all think. is this new for fall?




That's not authentic


----------



## acm1134

jazzyj1021 said:


> What material is the camo part? I still like the shape. I hope you can take a mod shot for us. Hehehe




It's the calf hair stuff like they had last season


----------



## Loved by Kors

acm1134 said:


> That's not authentic


 i was thinking the same thing. i went back and looked at it again and saw where it was coming from and looked at the seller's other items i too said to myself i dont think it is authentic!!


----------



## yleina

Does anyone here have a hamilton medium monogram satchel in vanilla who can post details of the bag? I recently bought one and im not sure its authentic. It would help to see an authentic one. Thanks!


----------



## yleina

Does anyone here have a hamilton medium monogram satchel in vanilla who can post details of the bag? I recently bought one and im not sure its authentic. It would help to see an authentic one. Thanks!


----------



## theheidis

nm


----------



## avental

acm1134 said:


> Yes or no ? Just curious of opinions (:
> 
> View attachment 2676824



I really like this....reminds me of the camo miranda Gwen Stefani carries


----------



## bellevie0891

theheidis said:


> nm




Love it!


----------



## Restore724

new *Hamilton Traveler* in medium and large now at Macy's online!


----------



## theheidis

tonyaann said:


> Love it!



Sorry was wrong thread and I couldn't delete the pic


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

acm1134 said:


> Yes or no ? Just curious of opinions (:
> 
> View attachment 2676824


 
I love this bag!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Restore724 said:


> new *Hamilton Traveler* in medium and large now at Macy's online!
> View attachment 2677610


 
I love the size of this bag.  Medium size much better the both of the current hamiltons.


----------



## keishapie1973

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I love the size of this bag.  Medium size much better the both of the current hamiltons.



I agree......


----------



## Minkette

acm1134 said:


> Yes or no ? Just curious of opinions (:
> 
> View attachment 2676824


Hmmm... can't say that I am a fan of the style of this handbag (i.e., the shape)... looks strange to me. Like it is trying to hard to be cool...


----------



## jazzyj1021

Some of the Travelers now on the MK site! So now we know they come in large, medium and a messenger style.
This other bag looks like a play on the AW Rocco.


----------



## katiel00

My new Hamilton! I love the Mandarin, in one picture it looks red/pink... Another bright orange! It's rekindled my love for MK


----------



## kaitekins

acm1134 said:


> Yes or no ? Just curious of opinions (:
> 
> View attachment 2676824


Honestly it reminds me of a bastard love child between a mk Hamilton and a mk Selma.


----------



## Chrissie82

acm1134 said:


> Yes or no ? Just curious of opinions (:
> 
> View attachment 2676824




I really like it!!


----------



## theheidis

Macys.com has the Violet Hamilton tote (large) on sale for 25% off.


----------



## katiel00

theheidis said:


> Macys.com has the Violet Hamilton tote (large) on sale for 25% off.




Wow the violet is beautiful!! (And my favorite color!!!) The Mandarin and Sapphire are also on sale


----------



## acm1134

theheidis said:


> Macys.com has the Violet Hamilton tote (large) on sale for 25% off.




Wish they had a promo code out right now! Lol


----------



## katiel00

I couldn't resist... Just ordered the Violet  !


----------



## Loved by Kors

katiel00 said:


> I couldn't resist... Just ordered the Violet  !


i have the violet you will love it. beautiful color


----------



## theheidis

Does anyone know if this will come out in the e/w version?  http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/michael-michael-kors-hamilton-center-stripe-studded-large-tote?ID=1531529&CategoryID=26846#fn=sp%3D1%26spc%3D30%26kws%3Dkors%20hamilton%26slotId%3D29


This one is in e/w so maybe?
http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...46#fn=sp=1&spc=30&kws=kors hamilton&slotId=30


----------



## acm1134

theheidis said:


> Does anyone know if this will come out in the e/w version?  http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/michael-michael-kors-hamilton-center-stripe-studded-large-tote?ID=1531529&CategoryID=26846#fn=sp%3D1%26spc%3D30%26kws%3Dkors%20hamilton%26slotId%3D29
> 
> 
> This one is in e/w so maybe?
> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...46#fn=sp=1&spc=30&kws=kors hamilton&slotId=30


When I clicked on the links, both came up as "product not available"


----------



## theheidis

acm1134 said:


> When I clicked on the links, both came up as "product not available"



Weird they worked earlier - it's the Hamilton center stripe studded large tote. The one with the hair calf in the middle comes in Eastwest so hoping the stud one will


----------



## Annie Yantti

Cahlee said:


> It's really good structure wise, the canvas is thick and sturdy. The cream colored section of canvas doesn't attract much dirt or fibers, and even if it does it's not noticeable thanks to the color. Even if it does, it can easily be removed with a lint roller or a wipe. Colors can easily transfer onto the bag from jeans. The navy center stripe attracts more fibers and they're more noticeable due to the darker color. All in all I really do love it. It's a beautiful bag and when I do find an outfit that the bag compliments really well, it's beautiful. It has a classy summer vibe to it. It feels light compared to it's Saffiano counterpart. Lastly, it's one of my boyfriends favorites!


Hi! So the bag doesn't slouch like the other leather hamilton?


----------



## Annie Yantti

Cahlee said:


> View attachment 2659358
> 
> This one?


I love the nautical vibe on this bag  Not sure if I should get the E/W or N/S. I'm almost 5'6" & weight around 52kg. Anyone can help me to decide on which one to get? TIA


----------



## CaliChic

acm1134 said:


> Yes or no ? Just curious of opinions (:
> 
> View attachment 2676824




Who's the cutie in the back round? Your hubby?


----------



## Restore724

I think this is the *large Hamilton Traveler*.  I want one


----------



## jazzyj1021

Restore724 said:


> I think this is the *large Hamilton Traveler*.  I want one




I like the bag on the model. It just looks so fancy yet cozy. The watch looks nice too!


----------



## handbags4me

Restore724 said:


> I think this is the *large Hamilton Traveler*.  I want one



I LOVE this bag!  It looks like the perfect combination of the Hamilton and the large Sophie.  The soft leather looks great.  I have a  feeling this will be coming to my house soon.


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

I'm so in love.


----------



## ubo22

Restore724 said:


> I think this is the *large Hamilton Traveler*.  I want one


This bag looks much better on the model in the pictures than in stock photos on the websites.  I'm still on the fence, but do think it has a nice style to it.  It definitely is a cross between the Hamilton and the Selma with the soft leather of the Sophie.


----------



## southernbelle82

Can I join? Here's my submission! The color is raspberry and it's the outlet version.


----------



## tonij2000

southernbelle82 said:


> Can I join? Here's my submission! The color is raspberry and it's the outlet version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2684887



Lovely! Do you mind sharing the price for this version?


----------



## keishapie1973

Restore724 said:


> I think this is the *large Hamilton Traveler*.  I want one





handbags4me said:


> I LOVE this bag!  It looks like the perfect combination of the Hamilton and the large Sophie.  The soft leather looks great.  I have a  feeling this will be coming to my house soon.



I LOVE this bag. I agree that it's a cross between the Hamilton and Sophie.


----------



## southernbelle82

tonij2000 said:


> Lovely! Do you mind sharing the price for this version?




Sure! It was $299.00 plus tax but tag reads reg $329.00.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

southernbelle82 said:


> Can I join? Here's my submission! The color is raspberry and it's the outlet version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2684887


 
Pretty, pretty, pretty! Enjoy your new Hamilton


----------



## the_baglover

Restore724 said:


> I think this is the *large Hamilton Traveler*.  I want one



Wow, I think this will be my new purchase. Is this bag available yet?


----------



## ubo22

the_baglover said:


> Wow, I think this will be my new purchase. Is this bag available yet?


Yes, it's already on the MK website.


----------



## ilovethespeedy

Anyone purchase the hamilton traveler in black? I have it in luggage but it's saying my pic is too big from my cell  I will try to do it from actual computer tomorrow! I'm considering getting black over this one or keeping both!!


----------



## ilovethespeedy

This is my traveler in large! Looked bigger on Mk website! I think I may get black and see if I like it better! Or both ha


----------



## theheidis

ilovethespeedy said:


> This is my traveler in large! Looked bigger on Mk website! I think I may get black and see if I like it better! Or both ha



Pretty! How soft is the leather? (And compared to the older pebbled leather Hamiltons)


----------



## ilovethespeedy

Hi! Its pretty soft but seems sturdy! I dont think it will slouch!!!


----------



## southernbelle82

joining the club with ew aqua!


----------



## bellevie0891

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 2687280
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joining the club with ew aqua!




Gorgeous!! Love Aqua


----------



## 001meiling

ilovethespeedy said:


> Hi! Its pretty soft but seems sturdy! I dont think it will slouch!!!


----------



## ladyKAYY

I'm so excited to announce that I have finally bought myself my first Michael Kors Hamilton Tote in Luggage. I am absolute in love with it.


----------



## southernbelle82

ladyKAYY said:


> I'm so excited to announce that I have finally bought myself my first Michael Kors Hamilton Tote in Luggage. I am absolute in love with it.




It's beautiful!!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

ladyKAYY said:


> I'm so excited to announce that I have finally bought myself my first Michael Kors Hamilton Tote in Luggage. I am absolute in love with it.



Congrats!!! Love your avatar and your new bag......


----------



## southernbelle82

AuntJulie said:


> Wow!  It's gorgeous!  I haven't been able to find it in gold hardware.




That's so strange! Your aqua has ghw and mine has shw!!


----------



## bellevie0891

ladyKAYY said:


> I'm so excited to announce that I have finally bought myself my first Michael Kors Hamilton Tote in Luggage. I am absolute in love with it.




Love it!!!


----------



## ubo22

ladyKAYY said:


> I'm so excited to announce that I have finally bought myself my first Michael Kors Hamilton Tote in Luggage. I am absolute in love with it.


Gorgeous!  I don't own a Hamilton, but I'm constantly tempted to get one with pictures like these.


----------



## swags

ladyKAYY said:


> I'm so excited to announce that I have finally bought myself my first Michael Kors Hamilton Tote in Luggage. I am absolute in love with it.



Its gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## swags

I got an east west vanilla hamilton last month ( I posted a pic a few pages back) Its a factory version but I love it. Last night I saw a tall hamilton in luggage at tjmaxx. I am so very tempted.


----------



## ladyKAYY

Thanks ladies for the all the wonderful comments!!


----------



## ladyKAYY

swags said:


> I got an east west vanilla hamilton last month ( I posted a pic a few pages back) Its a factory version but I love it. Last night I saw a tall hamilton in luggage at tjmaxx. I am so very tempted.


Michael Kors at Tjmaxx?? What a steal!! If you do end up getting the larger Hamilton, I promise you- you will not regret it.


----------



## swags

I couldn't resist!


----------



## missmoimoi

Restore724 said:


> I think this is the *large Hamilton Traveler*.  I want one



I like this a LOT.  Do you know if the hardware (padlock) is same size as original Hamilton NS large tote?


----------



## ladyKAYY

swags said:


> View attachment 2691123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist!


 Very Nice!!!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

My TJ maxx has the luggage and vanilla Hamiltons regular leather in the EW and the NS versions.  If your looking for one check out your TJs.  Prices around $199.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 2687280
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joining the club with ew aqua!


 
This color is SO PRETTY!!! Love this for summer. Enjoy!


----------



## nida77

New addition to my MK family


----------



## swags

nida77 said:


> New addition to my MK family





Beautiful!  Our local Macy's has Hamiltons on display in the entrance by the handbags. I noticed this color combo right away.


----------



## siriuslight

Hi, does any one have any pictures of Hamilton N/S in Dark Dune color?


----------



## swags

Is this the patent scarlet? The photo on the MK website lists the scarlet as patent, other websites (like zappos) just say scarlet. 


http://www.zappos.com/michael-michael-kors-hamilton-large-ns-tote-scarlet


http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAEL-Michael-Kors-MICHAEL-Michael-Kors-Large-Hamilton-Patent-Tote-hamilton/prod25260118___/?eItemId=prod25260118&cmCat=search&searchType=MAIN&icid=&rte=%252Fsearch.jhtml%253FN%253D0%2526Ntt%253Dhamilton%2526_requestid%253D153984


----------



## San1405

I am finally going to be in the clubhouse!

I just bought an EW Hamilton in optic white with silver hardware for $194 after tax!  I got her a belk for 25% off and then got another %20 for signing up for their email. 

Now I just have to wait for her to get here! I am so excited. Why can't fedex move faster?


----------



## ubo22

swags said:


> Is this the patent scarlet? The photo on the MK website lists the scarlet as patent, other websites (like zappos) just say scarlet.
> 
> 
> http://www.zappos.com/michael-michael-kors-hamilton-large-ns-tote-scarlet
> 
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAEL-Michael-Kors-MICHAEL-Michael-Kors-Large-Hamilton-Patent-Tote-hamilton/prod25260118___/?eItemId=prod25260118&cmCat=search&searchType=MAIN&icid=&rte=%252Fsearch.jhtml%253FN%253D0%2526Ntt%253Dhamilton%2526_requestid%253D153984


The one on Zappos looks like regular saffiano leather.  The one on the MK site is patent leather.


----------



## ubo22

siriuslight said:


> Hi, does any one have any pictures of Hamilton N/S in Dark Dune color?


Look earlier in this thread.  In post #4075, acm1134 has a picture of her N/S Hamilton in dark dune.


----------



## swags

I saw the red patent at Dillards today. Its not a blatant patent, but I loved it. I think this will be on my fall list.


----------



## jazzyj1021

My heart is crushed into a billion pieces. If I would of known about the Dillards sale earlier I could of gotten a mini hamilton for around 50$ and a soft leather hamilton for $115. IM CRUSHED! 
I went to the store like two days prior and saw all the bags on sale. 
CRY CRY CRY


----------



## ubo22

jazzyj1021 said:


> My heart is crushed into a billion pieces. If I would of known about the Dillards sale earlier I could of gotten a mini hamilton for around 50$ and a soft leather hamilton for $115. IM CRUSHED!
> I went to the store like two days prior and saw all the bags on sale.
> CRY CRY CRY


Were those bags on sale in the store and you missed it because you went too early?  There wasn't much on sale online.


----------



## Cahlee

Small Messenger Hamilton in black. Newest addition to my hamilton family


----------



## jazzyj1021

ubo22 said:


> Were those bags on sale in the store and you missed it because you went too early?  There wasn't much on sale online.




Yes in store. I was there 2 days before the sale then went during the sale and it was cleared out. Some lady had 3 MK bags on hold and still was demanding the SA to get her some Coach bags that were behind the glass cases.


----------



## jazzyj1021

Cahlee said:


> Small Messenger Hamilton in black. Newest addition to my hamilton family



Pretty! 
Oh Cahlee I got a white bag, and I'm not even kidding, when I logged on to TPF I thought about you. So I must ask.. What do you usually wear with your white bags?


----------



## ubo22

jazzyj1021 said:


> Yes in store. I was there 2 days before the sale then went during the sale and it was cleared out. Some lady had 3 MK bags on hold and still was demanding the SA to get her some Coach bags that were behind the glass cases.


So sorry you missed all the sale items.  But that story about the other lady is hilarious.  LOL!  Some people are so rude.


----------



## jazzyj1021

ubo22 said:


> So sorry you missed all the sale items.  But that story about the other lady is hilarious.  LOL!  Some people are so rude.




No kidding! I noticed a lot of the ladies man handling the bags as well. I'm pretty sure I looked at them funny..


----------



## theheidis

Just got this


----------



## bellevie0891

theheidis said:


> View attachment 2697890
> 
> Just got this




That is cute!!


----------



## Cahlee

jazzyj1021 said:


> Pretty!
> Oh Cahlee I got a white bag, and I'm not even kidding, when I logged on to TPF I thought about you. So I must ask.. What do you usually wear with your white bags?




Haha thank you. 

Congratulations on the white bag. They're such great additions to purse collections! I normally wear my white bags with light blue outfits (dresses or lighter shirts with medium wash jeans combinations), with red and black outfits, and lastly with outfits that are mainly black with one item being white (I choose either a white shirt or a white skirt) with the rest of my clothing being black or gray. White bags go with a lot more than you'd think. You should really experiment with your daily outfits. Prepare to be in love with how perfect of an addition they are! Beware color transfer. Make sure your clothes have been washed if they are denim, or have a notice about possible color transfer. If you do get color transfer try baby wipes without alcohol, make up remover wipes without alcohol or in really bad situations mr clean magic eraser. Works like a charm!


----------



## Christa72720

jazzyj1021 said:


> No kidding! I noticed a lot of the ladies man handling the bags as well. I'm pretty sure I looked at them funny..


My local Dillards has the same issue. I would get there right as they open, and a couple of ladies-the same ones every time-would have cleaned out all of the MK and Coach bags. I' m talking probably 30-40 bags each. Finally the store put a 5 bag limit on bags. But I'm sure they found a way to have other people buy for them.


----------



## Minkette

Christa72720 said:


> My local Dillards has the same issue. I would get there right as they open, and a couple of ladies-the same ones every time-would have cleaned out all of the MK and Coach bags. I' m talking probably 30-40 bags each. Finally the store put a 5 bag limit on bags. But I'm sure they found a way to have other people buy for them.


Ughhh. Lame. Some folks...


----------



## jazzyj1021

Christa72720 said:


> My local Dillards has the same issue. I would get there right as they open, and a couple of ladies-the same ones every time-would have cleaned out all of the MK and Coach bags. I' m talking probably 30-40 bags each. Finally the store put a 5 bag limit on bags. But I'm sure they found a way to have other people buy for them.



It makes you think..why so many? Do they sell them for more? Buying for people/family in other countries? Stocking up on christmas gifts?


----------



## jazzyj1021

Cahlee said:


> Haha thank you.
> 
> Congratulations on the white bag. They're such great additions to purse collections! I normally wear my white bags with light blue outfits (dresses or lighter shirts with medium wash jeans combinations), with red and black outfits, and lastly with outfits that are mainly black with one item being white (I choose either a white shirt or a white skirt) with the rest of my clothing being black or gray. White bags go with a lot more than you'd think. You should really experiment with your daily outfits. Prepare to be in love with how perfect of an addition they are! Beware color transfer. Make sure your clothes have been washed if they are denim, or have a notice about possible color transfer. If you do get color transfer try baby wipes without alcohol, make up remover wipes without alcohol or in really bad situations mr clean magic eraser. Works like a charm!



Thank you for all the tips Cahlee! I'm still afraid of the color but white with gold HW is just beautiful! When I saw it on the shelf (Reese) I was just meh but after carrying it and looking in the mirror I was sold!


----------



## Minkette

jazzyj1021 said:


> It makes you think..why so many? Do they sell them for more? Buying for people/family in other countries? Stocking up on christmas gifts?


Usually - they sell them. I browse pretty frequently on eBay and notice pretty high correlations with store sells and marked up (price) new inventory on availability.


----------



## Christa72720

jazzyj1021 said:


> It makes you think..why so many? Do they sell them for more? Buying for people/family in other countries? Stocking up on christmas gifts?


I think they resell them on EBay.


----------



## lololexir

I've been lurking in here for years now...I guess I can finally post about something lol!! After three years of going back and forth on a Hamilton I finally got one!! It's on its way to me now...soft leather luggage with gold hardware. I don't like the feel of saffiano and i like the sag.  I got it on ebay...it was once a display model but it is new still. I grabbed it for $128....the large version!! I will post pics when it arrives. It will be my second MK i also have the black monogram logo jetset multifuction with gold hardware.


----------



## ubo22

lololexir said:


> I've been lurking in here for years now...I guess I can finally post about something lol!! After three years of going back and forth on a Hamilton I finally got one!! It's on its way to me now...soft leather luggage with gold hardware. I don't like the feel of saffiano and i like the sag.  I got it on ebay...it was once a display model but it is new still. I grabbed it for $128....the large version!! I will post pics when it arrives. It will be my second MK i also have the black monogram logo jetset multifuction with gold hardware.


Congratulations on your purchase!!!  Can't wait to see pictures after it arrives.


----------



## lololexir

ubo22 said:


> Congratulations on your purchase!!!  Can't wait to see pictures after it arrives.



Thank you! They said it will be here on Wednesday so I'm stalking the tracking like crazy lol


----------



## swags

lololexir said:


> I've been lurking in here for years now...I guess I can finally post about something lol!! After three years of going back and forth on a Hamilton I finally got one!! It's on its way to me now...soft leather luggage with gold hardware. I don't like the feel of saffiano and i like the sag.  I got it on ebay...it was once a display model but it is new still. I grabbed it for $128....the large version!! I will post pics when it arrives. It will be my second MK i also have the black monogram logo jetset multifuction with gold hardware.





Congrats! I was a lurker too and recently joined. Post a pic when it arrives.


----------



## lololexir

Thanks Swags! It was sitting on my watchlist...it was around 175...then they had a weekend sale and since it was the last one left it was 128. I definitely lucked out!


----------



## swags

I love red and when I saw this I knew I had to make it part of my collection. 
I can't really justify two new bags in a week so I may return the luggage.


----------



## acm1134

swags said:


> View attachment 2699692
> 
> 
> I love red and when I saw this I knew I had to make it part of my collection.
> I can't really justify two new bags in a week so I may return the luggage.




So pretty ! Is this the patent Hamilton ?


----------



## swags

acm1134 said:


> So pretty ! Is this the patent Hamilton ?





It does not say patent on the tag but it definitely has a sheen to it and the black one on display at Dillards had the same sheen so I think it might be. The other saffiano leather Hamilton shades appeared flatter.


----------



## Paytonsmommy

Hi everyone I am new here but just wanted to share this great find that I got today at the outlet in st. Louis Mo. The brand new calf hair studded Hamilton original 698.00 I got it for 299.00. There were 2 more left as of today. Pic is a borrowed pic off Google but same bag. I am in LOVE!!!!!!


----------



## Paytonsmommy

Also picked up a mini Hamilton in black with gold hardware for my 4 year old daughter so cute!!! Got a great deal at the Dillard's sale only 50.00 after all the discounts!!!!!


----------



## ubo22

Paytonsmommy said:


> Also picked up a mini Hamilton in black with gold hardware for my 4 year old daughter so cute!!! Got a great deal at the Dillard's sale only 50.00 after all the discounts!!!!!


How perfect to get the mini Hamilton for your 4 year old daughter!  So cute!


----------



## ubo22

Does anyone own the Large East-West Hamilton sold at Saks?  This is the larger version of the East-West Hamilton with the compartments inside and the detachable, adjustable shoulder strap.  I'm trying to get the correct dimensions of this bag, as the website dimensions are incorrect.  The website dimensions list the dimensions of the North-South Hamilton.  I've contacted customer service, but have not yet heard back from them with an answer.  Any help would be appreciated.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...7C9AEA4F3&Ntt=kors+hamilton&N=0&bmUID=ku4P38J


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Put an order in today for the NW Hamilton in Navy with GHW! Love this bag!


----------



## lololexir

My purse came today...I love it! Sadly its saying my pics are too big to post from my phone! How do I resize them?


----------



## Minkette

lololexir said:


> My purse came today...I love it! Sadly its saying my pics are too big to post from my phone! How do I resize them?



Depends on the program. Should be within the photo edit options. Are you uploading from phone or computer


----------



## lololexir

Minkette said:


> Depends on the program. Should be within the photo edit options. Are you uploading from phone or computer



My phone...A galaxy s4


----------



## Minkette

lololexir said:


> My phone...A galaxy s4


the easiest thing to do would be to change your camera settings so they take smaller pictures and if that doesn't work, you'll have to transfer them to your computer prior to uploading for resizing.


----------



## lololexir

Ok I finally resized...here she is...my Hamilton I scored for 128 dollars...new but was the display model. I got it with tags and all!! Soft pebbled leather...


----------



## swags

lololexir said:


> Ok I finally resized...here she is...my Hamilton I scored for 128 dollars...new but was the display model. I got it with tags and all!! Soft pebbled leather...





Beautiful bag!


----------



## acm1134

lololexir said:


> Ok I finally resized...here she is...my Hamilton I scored for 128 dollars...new but was the display model. I got it with tags and all!! Soft pebbled leather...


LOVE !! Where did you get her for that price ?!


----------



## lololexir

swags said:


> Beautiful bag!



Thank You!! The lock was scuffed a little on the back but it's something I can live with. I contacted MK to see if they can send me a new one. Hopefully they can...if not it's not a  biggie. I guess it happened from rubbing against the plated part. Other than that it's perfect everywhere else.


----------



## lololexir

acm1134 said:


> LOVE !! Where did you get her for that price ?!



Thank you! I got her from EBAY! The seller had a few display models...they were going for around $175 on sale which was still a good deal. I had her on my watchlist while i paid bills and such. To my surprise on Friday I got on Ebay and seen the seller was having a 60% off the original price sale and it was the last one left. I went ahead and got it!


----------



## acm1134

lololexir said:


> Thank you! I got her from EBAY! The seller had a few display models...they were going for around $175 on sale which was still a good deal. I had her on my watchlist while i paid bills and such. To my surprise on Friday I got on Ebay and seen the seller was having a 60% off the original price sale and it was the last one left. I went ahead and got it!


PLEASE let me know the seller on ebay ! I must check out their listings (:


----------



## lololexir

acm1134 said:


> PLEASE let me know the seller on ebay ! I must check out their listings (:



Everyone got to the good bags lol...all they have left is the "new with defects" bags and they have this saffiano satchel left over...i'm sure they'll restock sooner rather than later.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-Mic..._CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item233a061b43#viTabs_0


----------



## ubo22

lololexir said:


> Ok I finally resized...here she is...my Hamilton I scored for 128 dollars...new but was the display model. I got it with tags and all!! Soft pebbled leather...


Great deal!  Congratulations on your purchase.


----------



## lololexir

ubo22 said:


> Great deal!  Congratulations on your purchase.



Thank you...i'm so happy to finally have one!


UPDATE: I just got off the phone with michael kors and they confirmed my bag was still in warranty and they are also going to go ahead and send me a new lock and key. They said it will be here in 2 to 3 weeks. I hope it comes quicker though lol


----------



## missmoimoi

lololexir said:


> Ok I finally resized...here she is...my Hamilton I scored for 128 dollars...new but was the display model. I got it with tags and all!! Soft pebbled leather...



Lovely classic!  Congrats!  The soft thick pliable leather is my fave for the large Hamilton NS tote 

Btw, I just got the Fall 2014 MK mini-catalogue, the original Hamilton comes in gooseberry green too (same as gooseberry Hamilton Traveler).  I wonder if the original Hamilton will come in Apple Green too?  I don't know if the leather is saffiano or whatever - not much of a description and the gooseberry Hamilton is not on the website (but the gooseberry Hamilton Traveler is up on the website tho).


----------



## Cahlee

Apple Green hamilton being sold at Dillards! Both NS & EW


----------



## missmoimoi

Cahlee said:


> Apple Green hamilton being sold at Dillards! Both NS & EW



Thanks!  In the catalogue, it's hard to tell if the larger NS Hamilton (shown in gooseberry) is saffiano leather, regular leather or this new vitelo...will check out Dillards next.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

My gorgeous Hamilton NS in Navy with GHW. Love this bag, and been wanting it for ages!


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> My gorgeous Hamilton NS in Navy with GHW. Love this bag, and been wanting it for ages!


Perfect!  Love!


----------



## swags

Norwegian Girl said:


> My gorgeous Hamilton NS in Navy with GHW. Love this bag, and been wanting it for ages!





Congrats, love the navy!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

swags said:


> Congrats, love the navy!



Thanks you! I recieved so many looks and complements today!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> Perfect!  Love!   [/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you! This is probably my best buy ever!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Ladies check your TJ Maxx for Hamiltons.  My store has many Hamiltons in regular leather  in luggage, black and vanilla.  The small ew one is $159 and the large is $199.   I am tempted get the black one.


----------



## Seedlessplum

Loving everyone's hamilton. 

This is the latest addition to my hamilton family:

Raspberry EW


----------



## jazzyj1021

While reading my local paper I read an article talking about a "purse thief". She would ask the ladies for money, if they said no she would push them down and take their bag. 

Now, if that was me..I'm pretty sure my first instinct would be hit her in the head with the hamilton lock while screaming. Oh and kick her in the knees since she was a heavier set woman...then run away. :/ 

What would you do? (As a Saturday night question)


----------



## Minkette

jazzyj1021 said:


> While reading my local paper I read an article talking about a "purse thief". She would ask the ladies for money, if they said no she would push them down and take their bag.
> 
> Now, if that was me..I'm pretty sure my first instinct would be hit her in the head with the hamilton lock while screaming. Oh and kick her in the knees since she was a heavier set woman...then run away. :/
> 
> What would you do? (As a Saturday night question)


I would also scream "STRANGER DANGER!!!" and utilize the pepper spray on my keys. I'd admire your instinct to use your bag a weapon. Good thinking on your feet!


----------



## ubo22

I can now join the Hamilton Hotties' Clubhouse with my new dark dune Hamilton tote!  I got her for a steal on eBay, brand new with tags attached and still in the shipping box with all the MK wrapping still on it from the MK boutique.  Total came to $192.50.  Not as good as all of you who got it for $161 in April, but close enough.


----------



## ilysukixD

Seedlessplum said:


> Loving everyone's hamilton.
> 
> This is the latest addition to my hamilton family:
> 
> Raspberry EW
> 
> View attachment 2713998
> 
> 
> View attachment 2714000



Did you bought it from Dillards?


----------



## swags

ubo22 said:


> I can now join the Hamilton Hotties' Clubhouse with my new dark dune Hamilton tote!  I got her for a steal on eBay, new with tags attached and still in the shipping box with all the MK wrapping still on it from the MK boutique.  Total came to $192.50.  Not as good as all of you who got it for $161 in April, but close enough.




Stunning! Great price too.


----------



## ubo22

swags said:


> Stunning! Great price too.


----------



## keishapie1973

ubo22 said:


> I can now join the Hamilton Hotties' Clubhouse with my new dark dune Hamilton tote!  I got her for a steal on eBay, brand new with tags attached and still in the shipping box with all the MK wrapping still on it from the MK boutique.  Total came to $192.50.  Not as good as all of you who got it for $161 in April, but close enough.





Great deal!!! I have the same bag being delivered from overstock tomorrow.  I paid $256 for mine.  I just love the color and hope it doesn't look too big on me..... &#128515;


----------



## ubo22

tauketula said:


> Great deal!!! I have the same bag being delivered from overstock tomorrow.  I paid $256 for mine.  I just love the color and hope it doesn't look too big on me..... &#128515;


Bag twins!  I can't wait to see yours when you get it.


----------



## ilysukixD

The first MK bag i had was E/W in black pebble leather when it first came out but after wearing it for one season, the bag became saggy and i havent wear it since....... but now that they came out with saffiano leather, should i buy another one in a different color? any cons with this bag? oh yeah i have 3 selma bags and i love them all!


----------



## oluchika

Don't know if this helps anyone or not since I forgot to take a picture of the hamilton version, but my local mk store just put out the new hamilton studded tote. Just picture the hamilton but covered like the sophia, lol


----------



## ubo22

oluchika said:


> Don't know if this helps anyone or not since I forgot to take a picture of the hamilton version, but my local mk store just put out the new hamilton studded tote. Just picture the hamilton but covered like the sophia, lol


Link to Hamilton version below.  Weird that the studs are only on one side of the bag.

http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...3FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dhamilton%26_requestid%3D65170


----------



## keishapie1973

She's here and I love her!!!!! She even has the new closure and dust bag...... &#128515;


----------



## ubo22

tauketula said:


> She's here and I love her!!!!! She even has the new closure and dust bag...... &#128515;
> 
> View attachment 2720023
> View attachment 2720024


Awesome!  Bag twins!!!  Mine also has the new closure and dust bag.  I was debating whether I like the new closure or not, but I think I'm liking it.  It keeps the bag from crinkling and wrinkling at the top.


----------



## keishapie1973

ubo22 said:


> Awesome!  Bag twins!!!  Mine also has the new closure and dust bag.  I was debating whether I like the new closure or not, but I think I'm liking it.  It keeps the bag from crinkling and wrinkling at the top.



Exactly!!! I didn't like the way my black EW Hamilton looked when I closed it. The wrinkling bothered me.......


----------



## ubo22

ilysukixD said:


> The first MK bag i had was E/W in black pebble leather when it first came out but after wearing it for one season, the bag became saggy and i havent wear it since....... but now that they came out with saffiano leather, should i buy another one in a different color? any cons with this bag? oh yeah i have 3 selma bags and i love them all!


I don't own an E/W Hamilton (I own 3 Selma's like you!), but I hear they don't hold as much as the Selma.  Also, the hardware adds some weight.  However, the shoulder strap is a bit wider than the Selma, so more comfortable.  The hardware and lock are also beautiful, and the saffiano leather holds its shape.  You should go for it if you like the style and size of the E/W.


----------



## acm1134

tauketula said:


> She's here and I love her!!!!! She even has the new closure and dust bag...... &#128515;
> 
> View attachment 2720023
> View attachment 2720024




This is one of my favorite bags ! Where did you buy yours from ?


----------



## keishapie1973

acm1134 said:


> This is one of my favorite bags ! Where did you buy yours from ?



I got her from overstock. I was looking all over for a MK evening bag because I'm going to a wedding in a few weeks. Then, I stumbled across this. I have always loved the color and I wanted to give a ns Saffiano Hamilton a try, so I jumped on it.....


----------



## bellevie0891

tauketula said:


> She's here and I love her!!!!! She even has the new closure and dust bag...... &#128515;
> 
> View attachment 2720023
> View attachment 2720024




That color is just beautiful!


----------



## Minkette

New stuff


----------



## Seedlessplum

ilysukixD said:


> Did you bought it from Dillards?



Apologies  to reply now. I bought from this online flash sale (http://www.reebonz.com.sg/)


----------



## keishapie1973

tonyaann said:


> That color is just beautiful!




Thanks.....&#128522;


----------



## ubo22

I just saw this beauty on Nordstrom's website.  It's a heather grey / pearl grey striped Hamilton!!!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_1_B


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

ilysukixD said:


> The first MK bag i had was E/W in black pebble leather when it first came out but after wearing it for one season, the bag became saggy and i havent wear it since....... but now that they came out with saffiano leather, should i buy another one in a different color? any cons with this bag? oh yeah i have 3 selma bags and i love them all!


 
I have two saffiano EW Hamiltons and they are perfect!  The saffiano leather is the way to no it holds it shape I had mine for 1 yr no issues very structured.


----------



## AMLoveBags

What's everyone's opinion on the center stripe e/w Hamilton?  Is it versatile?  A trend that won't be around come next year?


----------



## Luvtoteach

Hello all! 
Do you prefer the Hamilton Traveler in soft leather  with the top zipper or the Hamilton with Saffiano leather and snap closure?  Thanks


----------



## southernbelle82

Luvtoteach said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Do you prefer the Hamilton Traveler in soft leather  with the top zipper or the Hamilton with Saffiano leather and snap closure?  Thanks




Well, I have the ew saffiano with snap and adore it! That leather is so easy to maintain. I like the hamilton traveler, but haven't seen it in person yet. So my next purchase will either be the ew saffiano hamilton in orange or the traveler in orange. I guess this isn't much help.  sorry!


----------



## karinphua

Does anyone knows what leather is used for the quilted hamilton?  It is so soft but there is no specific leather on the card.  Mine is the red quilt studded hamilton.  Thank you.


----------



## ubo22

AMLoveBags said:


> What's everyone's opinion on the center stripe e/w Hamilton?  Is it versatile?  A trend that won't be around come next year?


I like the look of the center stripe Hamiltons.  I think it depends on the colors you choose whether it will look trendy in a few years or last the test of time.  Having multiple colors on a bag allows for more options in matching outfits.  However, I think the center stripe bags look best with solid color clothing and not prints and patterns.    I have a center stripe Sutton in navy/white/luggage and believe I'll be able to carry it for years to come because of the neutral colors.


----------



## ubo22

Luvtoteach said:


> Hello all!
> Do you prefer the Hamilton Traveler in soft leather  with the top zipper or the Hamilton with Saffiano leather and snap closure?  Thanks


I own a saffiano N/S Hamilton tote and prefer more structured bags in saffiano leather.  If a bag is made of soft leather, I still like a bit of structure, but believe it should have a more casual, comfortable silhouette.  I would choose the Hamilton in saffiano leather over the Hamilton Traveler in soft leather because the saffiano Hamilton will be easier to maintain (scratch, water, and stain resistant) and will still look as good as the first day you bought it years down the road.  I can't say the same with the soft leathers that need to be babied.  The only MK bag I have in soft leather is my Miranda, which I love because it has a more casual cut and style to it.  It's more of a travel tote than a structured bag, but still holds its shape fairly well.


----------



## keishapie1973

Loving this bag!!!! My dark dune Hamilton..... &#128525;


----------



## BeachBagGal

tauketula said:


> Loving this bag!!!! My dark dune Hamilton..... &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2728137


Love your bag AND your dress! So super cute together!!!


----------



## ubo22

tauketula said:


> Loving this bag!!!! My dark dune Hamilton..... &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2728137


Gorgeous!  I can't wait until I can use mine more.


----------



## paula3boys

tauketula said:


> Loving this bag!!!! My dark dune Hamilton..... &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2728137




Great combo! I really like your dress


----------



## baggaliciouz

i present to you, my second MK bag: Medium Hamilton & a matching wallet &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## keishapie1973

BeachBagGal said:


> Love your bag AND your dress! So super cute together!!!





ubo22 said:


> Gorgeous!  I can't wait until I can use mine more.





paula3boys said:


> Great combo! I really like your dress



Thank you!!! Thank you!!!! Thank you!!!!


----------



## southernbelle82

What do you girls think of this color? It's the new orange.


----------



## southernbelle82

tauketula said:


> Loving this bag!!!! My dark dune Hamilton..... &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2728137




Girl!!! You got my wanting a dark dune hami!!! So I exchanged the orange for dark dune!


----------



## ubo22

southernbelle82 said:


> Girl!!! You got my wanting a dark dune hami!!! So I exchanged the orange for dark dune!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2731225


So beautiful!  Really, great bag.  I love the neutral color against the gold hardware.  So glad I got this in the N/S tote size.


----------



## southernbelle82

ubo22 said:


> So beautiful!  Really, great bag.  I love the neutral color against the gold hardware.  So glad I got this in the N/S tote size.




Thank you!!! I normally carry a colored handbag, but with fall coming I thought I'd try the dark dune.


----------



## keishapie1973

southernbelle82 said:


> Girl!!! You got my wanting a dark dune hami!!! So I exchanged the orange for dark dune!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2731225




LOL. Great choice. I love this color on the Hamilton..... &#128512;


----------



## SummerFlower

tauketula said:


> Loving this bag!!!! My dark dune Hamilton..... &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2728137



It looks so perfect on you. I always like Selma more than Hamilton but your pic trigger me to make my first Hamilton purchase. Same bag same color same from overstock and even the same price  cannot wait for it to arrive


----------



## vangiepuff

Here's my first hamilton purchased during macys march of dimes promotion.


----------



## vangiepuff

Excuse the mess and dirty mirror. Cant wait to use it.


----------



## StopHammertime

Just got this an hour ago! East West Hamilton in Raspberry! I die


----------



## acm1134

Does anyone have the N/S Hamilton with the center stripe ? This would be canvas material. Wondering how its held up for you so far! I have the red/white stripe canvas hamilton and it slouches. Does the center stripe one slouch as well ? Thanks !


----------



## keishapie1973

SummerFlower said:


> It looks so perfect on you. I always like Selma more than Hamilton but your pic trigger me to make my first Hamilton purchase. Same bag same color same from overstock and even the same price  cannot wait for it to arrive




Yay!!! Post pics when it arrives.... &#128512;


----------



## ubo22

StopHammertime said:


> Just got this an hour ago! East West Hamilton in Raspberry! I die


Love the raspberry.  Very pretty pop of color.


----------



## ubo22

vangiepuff said:


> Here's my first hamilton purchased during macys march of dimes promotion.


It looks really good on you!  Very pretty.


----------



## SummerFlower

StopHammertime said:


> Just got this an hour ago! East West Hamilton in Raspberry! I die



now i'm in love with this color ... just ordered a dark dune ... next one will be raspberry


----------



## paula3boys

StopHammertime said:


> Just got this an hour ago! East West Hamilton in Raspberry! I die




Where did you find?!


----------



## vangiepuff

ubo22 said:


> It looks really good on you!  Very pretty.



thank you


----------



## AMLoveBags

Anyone have the hamilton in Aqua?!  Considering one now that they're discounted everywhere.  Is the color a greenish?  Pictures would be great!


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> Where did you find?!


She got it at Dillards.  (She posted where she got it in another thread.)


----------



## paula3boys

ubo22 said:


> She got it at Dillards.  (She posted where she got it in another thread.)




I didn't see it on Dillard's site anymore this past week


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> I didn't see it on Dillard's site anymore this past week


If you have a local store, check there.  She got it in the store.


----------



## StopHammertime

ubo22 said:


> If you have a local store, check there.  She got it in the store.



This is exactly right, I found it in store! I noticed it was sold out online  but some stores still have stock! And if it's not at the one you go to they can search and see if it is at any nearby Dillard's. Good luck!


----------



## Seedlessplum

As requested by valnsw. Hope the mod pic of my EW raspberry hamilton helps. I'm abt 5 ft 4.
The saffiano leather version is quite sturdy, hence it won't really slouch even if it is the NS size.
There's another leather which is made of calf skin and that is the one which will go out of shape after prolonged usage.


----------



## paula3boys

StopHammertime said:


> This is exactly right, I found it in store! I noticed it was sold out online  but some stores still have stock! And if it's not at the one you go to they can search and see if it is at any nearby Dillard's. Good luck!




I have no stores in my state


----------



## valnsw

Hi,

Thanks for the mod shots. You look good with it &#128077;

Wanted to reply your PM but seems there is some problem. 

Is it heavy when you shoulder carry it?



Seedlessplum said:


> As requested by valnsw. Hope the mod pic of my EW raspberry hamilton helps. I'm abt 5 ft 4.
> The saffiano leather version is quite sturdy, hence it won't really slouch even if it is the NS size.
> There's another leather which is made of calf skin and that is the one which will go out of shape after prolonged usage.
> 
> View attachment 2732357
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732358


----------



## Seedlessplum

valnsw said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the mod shots. You look good with it &#128077;
> 
> Wanted to reply your PM but seems there is some problem.
> 
> Is it heavy when you shoulder carry it?



Thanks 
I am not sure abt others but i don't find it heavy at all. Perhaps i always carry bigger bags and stuff all my items in inside. I think its subjective.  The padlock does add some weight but i feel it is not heavy enough to bother u from getting this bag 

If u stay in singapore, reebonz is having store sale and i found lots of MK last evening except this pink. U can find out more abt their operating hours as the sale will be open to public today.


----------



## AMLoveBags

Look what I found online this morning ladies.  I think I'm in lust.


----------



## keishapie1973

AMLoveBags said:


> Look what I found online this morning ladies.  I think I'm in lust.



I like it!!! I'm looking forward to seeing all the new styles coming out ths Fall......


----------



## southernbelle82

Guess what I found today?!?


----------



## paula3boys

StopHammertime said:


> This is exactly right, I found it in store! I noticed it was sold out online  but some stores still have stock! And if it's not at the one you go to they can search and see if it is at any nearby Dillard's. Good luck!



I called customer service and located one in a store in another state! The wait is on...


----------



## southernbelle82

I found mine at a Dillard's in Mobile, AL on my way to Destin, FL.


----------



## tnsweetness

AMLoveBags said:


> Anyone have the hamilton in Aqua?!  Considering one now that they're discounted everywhere.  Is the color a greenish?  Pictures would be great!




Aqua/Silver HW Hamilton
Only pic I have as I returned it.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

AMLoveBags said:


> Look what I found online this morning ladies.  I think I'm in lust.



Gorgeous!! Where did you find it?


----------



## paula3boys

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 2734756
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found mine at a Dillard's in Mobile, AL on my way to Destin, FL.




Was it full price?


----------



## Seedlessplum

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 2734756
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found mine at a Dillard's in Mobile, AL on my way to Destin, FL.



Congrats! She is lovely, doesnt she? Raspberry one of the best color


----------



## AMLoveBags

tnsweetness said:


> Aqua/Silver HW Hamilton
> Only pic I have as I returned it.
> 
> View attachment 2734785





Mind if I ask why you returned it?  Was it the color?


----------



## southernbelle82

paula3boys said:


> Was it full price?




Yes, aqua was on sale though


----------



## southernbelle82

Seedlessplum said:


> Congrats! She is lovely, doesnt she? Raspberry one of the best color




Yes!! Which I already have the jet set tote in zinnia. I just love pink bags!!!  I can't wait to get home and compare the two shades.


----------



## Seedlessplum

southernbelle82 said:


> Yes!! Which I already have the jet set tote in zinnia. I just love pink bags!!!  I can't wait to get home and compare the two shades.



Please show us too!


----------



## ScottyGal

Hello, this is my first time posting in an MK forum, and mg first Michael Kors purchase! I got the Hamilton bag in black with silver hardware, as I don't currently have a single black bag and think it looks pretty classy


----------



## ubo22

_Lee said:


> Hello, this is my first time posting in an MK forum, and mg first Michael Kors purchase! I got the Hamilton bag in black with silver hardware, as I don't currently have a single black bag and think it looks pretty classy


Love this!  Is it regular leather or saffiano leather?


----------



## southernbelle82

Very beautiful!!


----------



## babysunshine

Here is my Michael Kors Specchio Coffee Saffiano Large NS http://pinterest.com/pin/306244843385291474/

And my other black soft pebbled http://pinterest.com/pin/306244843385291494/


----------



## ubo22

babysunshine said:


> Here is my Michael Kors Specchio Coffee Saffiano Large NS http://pinterest.com/pin/306244843385291474/
> 
> And my other black soft pebbled http://pinterest.com/pin/306244843385291494/


Love the N/S Coffee Specchio Hamilton!   My favorite color in the specchio series.  Also, love the N/S Black Hamilton with the silver hardware!  I prefer saffiano leather over pebbled leather, but love black bags with silver hardware!


----------



## the_baglover

Does anyone know if there will be a burgundy Hamilton for fall?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Yes. In Norway it's listed as pink, but it's definately burgundy. The EW European style with detachable shoulderstrap. Sorry for poor picture quality. It's taken of the website as it didn't let me copy the photo.


----------



## brittcheshire

> Hello, this is my first time posting in an MK forum, and mg first Michael Kors purchase! I got the Hamilton bag in black with silver hardware, as I don't currently have a single black bag and think it looks pretty classy



I'm all about black bags because they DO look so classy! Your bag is beautiful, love it!


----------



## babysunshine

ubo22 said:


> Love the N/S Coffee Specchio Hamilton!   My favorite color in the specchio series.  Also, love the N/S Black Hamilton with the silver hardware!  I prefer saffiano leather over pebbled leather, but love black bags with silver hardware!



Thanks! All you ladies have amazing Hamiltons too! I love my Hammies, will have many more to come!


----------



## stonie

I miss the rose gold Hamiltons. I wish I got one! (New to MK)


----------



## acm1134

Does anyone own the Cinnabar Anaconda Hamilton ? If so could you post a mod shot or a pic of your bag showing how it has held up after usage ? TIA (:


----------



## stonie

What's the difference between a NS and an EW Hamilton? Tall vs wide? What's better on the shoulder?


----------



## ScottyGal

brittcheshire said:


> I'm all about black bags because they DO look so classy! Your bag is beautiful, love it!



Thanks


----------



## babysunshine

stonie said:


> What's the difference between a NS and an EW Hamilton? Tall vs wide? What's better on the shoulder?



North South is taller and vertical, East West is wider. I prefer NS.


----------



## stonie

Thanks! I like them too. Does MK still have the dark dune Hamilton or was that an old colour? This is the one I'm obsessing over


----------



## southernbelle82

stonie said:


> What's the difference between a NS and an EW Hamilton? Tall vs wide? What's better on the shoulder?




And I prefer the ew hamilton. The ns is a whole lot of bag!!! And for me, the bigger the bag, the more I'll load up!


----------



## southernbelle82

stonie said:


> Thanks! I like them too. Does MK still have the dark dune Hamilton or was that an old colour? This is the one I'm obsessing over




Yes! He still makes the dark dune!!


----------



## paula3boys

stonie said:


> Thanks! I like them too. Does MK still have the dark dune Hamilton or was that an old colour? This is the one I'm obsessing over




I've seen it at Macys and they're having sale soon


----------



## Minkette

southernbelle82 said:


> And I prefer the ew hamilton. The ns is a whole lot of bag!!! And for me, the bigger the bag, the more I'll load up!


Indeed...  a lot of bag! 

I should try the east/west.

I have 2 n/s...

then again... I have tooooo many bags as it is!


----------



## keishapie1973

stonie said:


> Thanks! I like them too. Does MK still have the dark dune Hamilton or was that an old colour? This is the one I'm obsessing over



They are a little harder to find. I purchased mine from overstock. If you're a new customer, there is a coupon code for an extra 10% off the already reduced price.....


----------



## ubo22

I got my new beauty today!


----------



## icerain303

ubo22 said:


> I got my new beauty today!



Can't wait to see her! Congrats!


----------



## ubo22

ubo22 said:


> I got my new beauty today!





icerain303 said:


> Can't wait to see her! Congrats!



Thanks!  She's the Black N/S Hamilton Tote with Silver Hardware!!!  And her sister is the Dark Dune N/S Hamilton Tote with Gold Hardware.   Girl Power!!!


----------



## icerain303

ubo22 said:


> Thanks!  She's the Black N/S Hamilton Tote with Silver Hardware!!!  And her sister is the Dark Dune N/S Hamilton Tote with Gold Hardware.   Girl Power!!!



Absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ubo22

icerain303 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

ubo22 said:


> Thanks!  She's the Black N/S Hamilton Tote with Silver Hardware!!!  And her sister is the Dark Dune N/S Hamilton Tote with Gold Hardware.   Girl Power!!!



Two classic beauties!!!!! Congrats......


----------



## ubo22

tauketula said:


> Two classic beauties!!!!! Congrats......


----------



## ScottyGal

ubo22 said:


> Thanks!  She's the Black N/S Hamilton Tote with Silver Hardware!!!  And her sister is the Dark Dune N/S Hamilton Tote with Gold Hardware.   Girl Power!!!



Cute bags!


----------



## ubo22

_Lee said:


> Cute bags!


  Dark dune is beautiful and can definitely be carried year-round, but there are times when you just need a big, black tote.  And I love silver hardware against black.


----------



## ScottyGal

ubo22 said:


> Dark dune is beautiful and can definitely be carried year-round, but there are times when you just need a big, black tote.  And I love silver hardware against black.



I agree! I recently got my first MK and it too was the black Hamilton w/ silver hardwear, looks great with lots of outfits!


----------



## AMLoveBags

ubo22 said:


> Thanks!  She's the Black N/S Hamilton Tote with Silver Hardware!!!  And her sister is the Dark Dune N/S Hamilton Tote with Gold Hardware.   Girl Power!!!



WOW.  This is amazing.  Congrats!  You have impeccable taste.  Those are classics!


----------



## ubo22

_Lee said:


> I agree! I recently got my first MK and it too was the black Hamilton w/ silver hardwear, looks great with lots of outfits!



I'm so excited to put her in the handbag rotation!  



AMLoveBags said:


> WOW.  This is amazing.  Congrats!  You have impeccable taste.  Those are classics!




  These are the only Hamilton's I'll ever need.  I'm so happy!


----------



## AMLoveBags

ubo22 said:


> I'm so excited to put her in the handbag rotation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the only Hamilton's I'll ever need.  I'm so happy!



That's for sure.  I can hardly contain my excitement for you.


----------



## fergielicious

Just got the Aqua EW Hamilton in  yesterday. I scored this baby on sale online at Macy's for $177! Not quite sure if she's a keeper yet. What do you guys think?


----------



## ubo22

fergielicious said:


> Just got the Aqua EW Hamilton in  yesterday. I scored this baby on sale online at Macy's for $177! Not quite sure if she's a keeper yet. What do you guys think?


Very pretty color.  It looks good with the silver hardware.


----------



## southernbelle82

fergielicious said:


> Just got the Aqua EW Hamilton in  yesterday. I scored this baby on sale online at Macy's for $177! Not quite sure if she's a keeper yet. What do you guys think?




I think the aqua is beautiful!


----------



## Cahlee

So many new colors, it's so exciting. My wallet is cringing already. They're bringing back claret and coffee and then the addition of dark olive and heather gray. I want a hamilton in each of those colors. Eek! Not to mention the mini hamilton will now be available in just about all the colors available currently. Temptation! These coming seasons will kill me, I'm out of places to put these things.


----------



## paula3boys

Raspberry delivered from AZ yesterday


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2741786
> 
> View attachment 2741788
> 
> Raspberry delivered from AZ yesterday


Raspberry is such a beautiful, bright pink.  I love the medium dark dune Selma, as well.


----------



## Sarah03

AMLoveBags said:


> Look what I found online this morning ladies.  I think I'm in lust.




I'm lusting with ya. This is so pretty!


----------



## Sarah03

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2741786
> 
> View attachment 2741788
> 
> Raspberry delivered from AZ yesterday




Gorgeous!  I love the raspberry. Congrats!


----------



## Sarah03

Cahlee said:


> So many new colors, it's so exciting. My wallet is cringing already. They're bringing back claret and coffee and then the addition of dark olive and heather gray. I want a hamilton in each of those colors. Eek! Not to mention the mini hamilton will now be available in just about all the colors available currently. Temptation! These coming seasons will kill me, I'm out of places to put these things.




For sure, MK has some gorgeous colors out!  I have my eye on 3 or 4... Yikes!  

If you figure out an organization strategy, let me know. I'm out of bag storage, too!


----------



## StopHammertime

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2741786
> 
> View attachment 2741788
> 
> Raspberry delivered from AZ yesterday




Ohhhh that is my fave MK bag color  beautiful!


----------



## southernbelle82

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2741786
> 
> View attachment 2741788
> 
> Raspberry delivered from AZ yesterday




Well, are you happy with your raspberry??? I didn't realize it's such a hard color to find.


----------



## JessLuu

Couldn't find it online, but I found it at my local dillards. East west Hamilton in raspberry


----------



## ilysukixD

JessLuu said:


> Couldn't find it online, but I found it at my local dillards. East west Hamilton in raspberry




I'm so jealous of our bag, too bad there isnt any dillards in my area..


----------



## ubo22

Sarah03 said:


> For sure, MK has some gorgeous colors out!  I have my eye on 3 or 4... Yikes!
> 
> If you figure out an organization strategy, let me know. I'm out of bag storage, too!


I use The Container Store linen sweater boxes to store my handbags.  They just had their Labor Day Organization Sale, so I went and bought three more boxes to store my most recent purchases.


----------



## Sarah03

ubo22 said:


> I use The Container Store linen sweater boxes to store my handbags.  They just had their Labor Day Organization Sale, so I went and bought three more boxes to store my most recent purchases.




Oh man!  I never think to go in that store!  I'll have to check it out. Thank you!!


----------



## ubo22

Sarah03 said:


> Oh man!  I never think to go in that store!  I'll have to check it out. Thank you!!


Check out treasured's bag storage system with The Container Store linen sweater boxes in the Coach forum...

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/do...ch-bags-store-them-397916-4.html#post24302855


----------



## paula3boys

ilysukixD said:


> I'm so jealous of our bag, too bad there isnt any dillards in my area..




None in my area either so I called the online customer service number and asked them to track one down. They gave me Arizona number and I got it shipped to me in WA


----------



## StopHammertime

paula3boys said:


> None in my area either so I called the online customer service number and asked them to track one down. They gave me Arizona number and I got it shipped to me in WA



Ooooohhhhh I'm so glad you ended up finding one!!! Bag twins!


----------



## Apelila

My Hamilton Saffiano medium bag she still look new after 3yrs


----------



## fergielicious

Aqua EW Hamilton...got so many compliments in the past 2 days so i guess she's a keeper!


----------



## southernbelle82

fergielicious said:


> Aqua EW Hamilton...got so many compliments in the past 2 days so i guess she's a keeper!




Looks great on you!!!!


----------



## Loved by Kors

does anybody know if the new gooseberry hamilton is more of an emerald green or is it like a forrest green??


----------



## JessLuu

IMO it is like a green bell pepper


----------



## southernbelle82

Def more forrest than emerald, to me. It's not a bright vibrant green.


----------



## fergielicious

Loved by Kors said:


> does anybody know if the new gooseberry hamilton is more of an emerald green or is it like a forrest green??




Gooseberry is not dark like "malachite" but not bright like the recent "palm" green. Its also not dark enough to be a forrest green but not blue enough to be an emerald....sorry i think i totally confused you!


----------



## fergielicious

southernbelle82 said:


> Looks great on you!!!!




Thanks!


----------



## Marella

Hi,Is this Saffiano leather?Thanks

http://www.theoutnet.com/en-HR/product/MICHAEL-Michael-Kors/Hamilton-large-textured-leather-tote/517175


----------



## ubo22

fergielicious said:


> Aqua EW Hamilton...got so many compliments in the past 2 days so i guess she's a keeper!


Beautiful!  Are they making the e/w Hamilton's a bit bigger than they used to when they were just regular leather?  Your Hamilton looks very close to the size of the n/s to me.


----------



## fergielicious

ubo22 said:


> Beautiful!  Are they making the e/w Hamilton's a bit bigger than they used to when they were just regular leather?  Your Hamilton looks very close to the size of the n/s to me.




No i believe the dimensions are still the same...it may look bigger on me because i'm only 5'2" (with shoes) and 100 lbs. (soaking wet) &#128546;


----------



## ubo22

fergielicious said:


> No i believe the dimensions are still the same...it may look bigger on me because i'm only 5'2" (with shoes) and 100 lbs. (soaking wet) &#128546;


Okay.  Thanks.  For some reason, the saffiano e/w Hamiltons look bigger to me than the regular leather e/w Hamiltons.


----------



## B_girl_

I have quite the obsession over hamiltons!


----------



## ubo22

B_girl_ said:


> I have quite the obsession over hamiltons!


You think?    I love.


----------



## southernbelle82

B_girl_ said:


> I have quite the obsession over hamiltons!




Beautiful!!!! Which is your favorite?


----------



## B_girl_

southernbelle82 said:


> Beautiful!!!! Which is your favorite?


Ahh thats a hard choice to make! But it would be the pink white and black Hamilton  I love the color combo, But I do love how the aqua hamilton has the silver hardware!


----------



## SummerFlower

Help needed! I have a dark dune ns Hamilton and absolutely love it. Now I'm thinking to get another one but I cannot decide on the color. Should I go with black or navy or scarlet or bright color? Initially I want a black, but when I saw other color Hamilton review on YouTube, I'm not sure which one will be the best cuz I love tmr all, . Any suggestion?


----------



## paula3boys

SummerFlower said:


> Help needed! I have a dark dune ns Hamilton and absolutely love it. Now I'm thinking to get another one but I cannot decide on the color. Should I go with black or navy or scarlet or bright color? Initially I want a black, but when I saw other color Hamilton review on YouTube, I'm not sure which one will be the best cuz I love tmr all, . Any suggestion?




You have a neutral so go for bright color!


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> You have a neutral so go for bright color!


+1
I had the same thought process after I purchased my dark dune n/s Hamilton tote.  However, I'll be using mine as work totes when I have more than the usual stuff to carry, so went with black for my second one.  If you'll be using them more for every day, then go with a bright color for your second one.


----------



## B_girl_

SummerFlower said:


> Help needed! I have a dark dune ns Hamilton and absolutely love it. Now I'm thinking to get another one but I cannot decide on the color. Should I go with black or navy or scarlet or bright color? Initially I want a black, but when I saw other color Hamilton review on YouTube, I'm not sure which one will be the best cuz I love tmr all, . Any suggestion?


I would go with the scarlet I think that's such a unique pretty color, you can see black and navy but you don't normally see a scarlet hamilton! Sticks out in a good beautiful way


----------



## missmoimoi

Loved by Kors said:


> does anybody know if the new gooseberry hamilton is more of an emerald green or is it like a forrest green??



More emerald and I wish they made the large NS Hamilton in gooseberry regular leather, not saffiano  saffiano is just not my thing but I know it's wildly popular


----------



## B_girl_

HELPPPP Not sure which Hamilton I should get, the orange or the  brown with the white center block!


----------



## keishapie1973

B_girl_ said:


> HELPPPP Not sure which Hamilton I should get, the orange or the  brown with the white center block!
> View attachment 2749270



I love the orange!!!! It will look really great this Fall.  I'm thinking Halloween and Thanksgiving....


----------



## B_girl_

tauketula said:


> I love the orange!!!! It will look really great this Fall.  I'm thinking Halloween and Thanksgiving....


Thank you! I was really liking the orange to, I love bright colors and thought it also would be perfect for fall


----------



## ubo22

B_girl_ said:


> HELPPPP Not sure which Hamilton I should get, the orange or the  brown with the white center block!
> View attachment 2749270


I love the orange, too!  That would be my first choice.  But keep that luggage/white/black colorblock center stripe one on your shopping list because it's gorgeous, as well.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

B_girl_ said:


> HELPPPP Not sure which Hamilton I should get, the orange or the  brown with the white center block!
> View attachment 2749270




Not a fan of Orange,  so I would definately choose the colorblock Hamilton.


----------



## SummerFlower

B_girl_ said:


> HELPPPP Not sure which Hamilton I should get, the orange or the  brown with the white center block!
> 
> View attachment 2749270




I will go with orange!


----------



## mcg3897

I love orange bags!  and this orange is wonderful!!!!


----------



## mcg3897

My new addition!


----------



## bellevie0891

ubo22 said:


> I love the orange, too!  That would be my first choice.  But keep that luggage/white/black colorblock center stripe one on your shopping list because it's gorgeous, as well.




I also think this one is gorgeous


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Just bought this beauty! The European version of the EW Hamilton in Dark Dune!


----------



## paula3boys

B_girl_ said:


> HELPPPP Not sure which Hamilton I should get, the orange or the  brown with the white center block!
> View attachment 2749270


How do you ladies keep the keys from slipping down the handle, etc? I took the little white plastic thing off so that isn't an option (the one that also appears with price tags etc). On my pebbled leather tote, I put the strap through the ring and it looks fine. Now there are no issues on it. However, it looks odd when I tried to do that on the saffiano E/W satchel. 

Suggestions (and pics if you have) are helpful!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

paula3boys said:


> How do you ladies keep the keys from slipping down the handle, etc? I took the little white plastic thing off so that isn't an option (the one that also appears with price tags etc). On my pebbled leather tote, I put the strap through the ring and it looks fine. Now there are no issues on it. However, it looks odd when I tried to do that on the saffiano E/W satchel.
> 
> Suggestions (and pics if you have) are helpful!



I put it though the ring on my NS Hamilton. Works and looks just fine!


----------



## ScottyGal

mcg3897 said:


> My new addition!
> View attachment 2751111



In love with this!


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> How do you ladies keep the keys from slipping down the handle, etc? I took the little white plastic thing off so that isn't an option (the one that also appears with price tags etc). On my pebbled leather tote, I put the strap through the ring and it looks fine. Now there are no issues on it. However, it looks odd when I tried to do that on the saffiano E/W satchel.
> 
> Suggestions (and pics if you have) are helpful!


I also would like suggestions on this.  I don't like how the key pouch looks when it's attached to the metal ring because it gets in the way of the bag handles falling flat.  Sometimes I wish I would have kept the plastic loop on the bag from when I purchased it, but that would have probably looked weird.  However, it was the only thing that kept the key pouch in place.  I'm just afraid one day I'm going to lose the key and pouch due to it slipping off the handle.


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> How do you ladies keep the keys from slipping down the handle, etc? I took the little white plastic thing off so that isn't an option (the one that also appears with price tags etc). On my pebbled leather tote, I put the strap through the ring and it looks fine. Now there are no issues on it. However, it looks odd when I tried to do that on the saffiano E/W satchel.
> 
> Suggestions (and pics if you have) are helpful!





ubo22 said:


> I also would like suggestions on this.  I don't like how the key pouch looks when it's attached to the metal ring because it gets in the way of the bag handles falling flat.  Sometimes I wish I would have kept the plastic loop on the bag from when I purchased it, but that would have probably looked weird.  However, it was the only thing that kept the key pouch in place.  I'm just afraid one day I'm going to lose the key and pouch due to it slipping off the handle.



Okay.  I think I solved this problem.  I took an old key ring loop (the smallest I could find) and looped it around the metal handle ring and saffiano leather key pouch hook. (I did this on both of my n/s Hamilton totes.)  It keeps the key pouch hooked to the metal handle ring and prevents it from sliding down the handle. It's also not that noticeable from afar when carrying the bag.  Pictures are below.


----------



## keishapie1973

Norwegian Girl said:


> Just bought this beauty! The European version of the EW Hamilton in Dark Dune!



So pretty!!! Please post a pic when it arrives......


----------



## Norwegian Girl

tauketula said:


> So pretty!!! Please post a pic when it arrives......



Will do!


----------



## Christa72720

Norwegian Girl said:


> Just bought this beauty! The European version of the EW Hamilton in Dark Dune!


Is it just bigger? I really like this style. Where did you buy it?


----------



## Minkette

ubo22 said:


> Okay.  I think I solved this problem.  I took an old key ring loop (the smallest I could find) and looped it around the metal handle ring and saffiano leather key pouch hook. (I did this on both of my n/s Hamilton totes.)  It keeps the key pouch hooked to the metal handle ring and prevents it from sliding down the handle. It's also not that noticeable from afar when carrying the bag.  Pictures are below.


Huh... I just take the key off and re-secure it around the actual metal loop... can't stand it sliding down.


----------



## ubo22

Minkette said:


> Huh... I just take the key off and re-secure it around the actual metal loop... can't stand it sliding down.


When the key holder is secured to the metal handle loop, it gets in the way of the bag handles falling flat.    If you find a very small key ring like mine, the key pouch can never fall off because the saffiano leather strap is wider than the key ring on the tail end and can never slip off even if the key pouch gets unhooked by coming through the hole at the tail end of the saffiano leather key strap.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Christa72720 said:


> Is it just bigger? I really like this style. Where did you buy it?



It's a bit longer, and not as tall as the NS Hamilton. It's the EW version. In regards to hight, the European EW Hamilton reaches up to the metalplate (where the lock is fastened ) on the NS when put next to each other. It has an extra compartment inside with a zipper, just like the multifunctional jet set tote. From what I've read, it's only available in Europe, bought it on a website that is Norwegian.


----------



## ilysukixD

I thought Saks was selling this bag a while ago in orange and navy blue if I'm remember correctly.


Norwegian Girl said:


> It's a bit longer, and not as tall as the NS Hamilton. It's the EW version. In regards to hight, the European EW Hamilton reaches up to the metalplate (where the lock is fastened ) on the NS when put next to each other. It has an extra compartment inside with a zipper, just like the multifunctional jet set tote. From what I've read, it's only available in Europe, bought it on a website that is Norwegian.


----------



## ubo22

ilysukixD said:


> I thought Saks was selling this bag a while ago in orange and navy blue if I'm remember correctly.


Correct.


----------



## Ddelta

Norwegian Girl said:


> It's a bit longer, and not as tall as the NS Hamilton. It's the EW version. In regards to hight, the European EW Hamilton reaches up to the metalplate (where the lock is fastened ) on the NS when put next to each other. It has an extra compartment inside with a zipper, just like the multifunctional jet set tote. From what I've read, it's only available in Europe, bought it on a website that is Norwegian.



I never knew this version existed!! I have an outlet versin bag in black with rose gold, which is pretty much the same model, but didn't know they did a european boutique version. Do you have a link to the website you bought it off? Thanks!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Ddelta said:


> I never knew this version existed!! I have an outlet versin bag in black with rose gold, which is pretty much the same model, but didn't know they did a european boutique version. Do you have a link to the website you bought it off? Thanks!



I see that it has been commented above here that it has been sold at Saks, don't know if it's there now. The website is Zalando.no, and just write "Michael Kors" in the search field. Good luck!


----------



## theheidis

Are these authentic??


----------



## paula3boys

theheidis said:


> View attachment 2752614
> View attachment 2752616
> 
> Are these authentic??




I haven't seen those but maybe check with authentication thread?


----------



## Restore724

Hamilton E/W Scarlet with gold hardware.
Great Christmas color for holidays!


----------



## mcg3897

so pretty!!!!!  Love that red!!!


----------



## ubo22

Restore724 said:


> Hamilton E/W Scarlet with gold hardware.
> Great Christmas color for holidays!


It's sparkly just like a Christmas tree ornament.  I love that red!!!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Restore724 said:


> Hamilton E/W Scarlet with gold hardware.
> Great Christmas color for holidays!



Beautiful! And love the size!


----------



## southernbelle82

Restore724 said:


> Hamilton E/W Scarlet with gold hardware.
> 
> Great Christmas color for holidays!




Perfect for the holiday season!!! And anytime of year too!!!


----------



## swags

Restore724 said:


> Hamilton E/W Scarlet with gold hardware.
> Great Christmas color for holidays!



Beautiful! I love that shade of red.


----------



## Restore724

mcg3897 said:


> so pretty!!!!!  Love that red!!!


Thanks! This is a great red for sure.




ubo22 said:


> It's sparkly just like a Christmas tree ornament.  I love that red!!!


Thanks! It will look nice next to the Christmas tree 




Norwegian Girl said:


> Beautiful! And love the size!


Thanks!  Yeah, this E/W size is nice size for everyday and traveling light.




southernbelle82 said:


> Perfect for the holiday season!!! And anytime of year too!!!


Thanks! Right? It's great color all year round.



swags said:


> Beautiful! I love that shade of red.


Thanks! It's a nice shade of red with a hint of shimmer. Not to over glossy.


----------



## SummerFlower

my friend helps me score a N/S scarlet Hamilton from dillards for $160, cannot wait for it to come


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

SummerFlower said:


> my friend helps me score a N/S scarlet Hamilton from dillards for $160, cannot wait for it to come


@summerflower-is is the medium or large? I have been reading and so many people score deals at dillards, too bad I'm in Illinois and we don't have one......


----------



## Linz379

Restore724 said:


> Hamilton E/W Scarlet with gold hardware.
> Great Christmas color for holidays!


Wow! This is a stunning colour. I love it


----------



## SummerFlower

SamanthalovesMK said:


> @summerflower-is is the medium or large? I have been reading and so many people score deals at dillards, too bad I'm in Illinois and we don't have one......




It's large, the NS one. I don't have Dillard's here where I live neither . My friend score a lot good deals on coach and mmk at their cardholder events. I will post pic once it arrives


----------



## babysunshine

Hallo ladies and all, can I ask, any one bought the new Hammy traveller? Which Hammy do you like better? I am owner of two original Hammies, now torn between dark dune NS and red NS saffiano, do you think dark dune will look like too old?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

babysunshine said:


> Hallo ladies and all, can I ask, any one bought the new Hammy traveller? Which Hammy do you like better? I am owner of two original Hammies, now torn between dark dune NS and red NS saffiano, do you think dark dune will look like too old?



Personally, I prefer the original Hamilton.  I'm not a very big fan of Selma, and feel the Traveler reminds me of that bag. It's nice, but I'm not sure I'll end up buying one. In regards to color I love dark dune.  Especially on the Hamilton. Just ordered the European EW Hamilton in Dark Dune.  The scarlet red is gorgeous, but I would probably buy it in EW version since it would be used only parts of the year ( feel it's a fall/winter bag, while dark dune is an all year round color). So if you are to buy just one Hamilton NS, I'd recommend the dark dune.


----------



## ubo22

norwegian girl said:


> personally, i prefer the original hamilton.  I'm not a very big fan of selma, and feel the traveler reminds me of that bag. It's nice, but i'm not sure i'll end up buying one. In regards to color i love dark dune.  Especially on the hamilton. Just ordered the european ew hamilton in dark dune.  The scarlet red is gorgeous, but i would probably buy it in ew version since it would be used only parts of the year ( feel it's a fall/winter bag, while dark dune is an all year round color). So if you are to buy just one hamilton ns, i'd recommend the dark dune.


+1
Except, I love my Selmas.


----------



## ScottyGal

Today's outfit with my first and only (hopefully not for long!) Hamilton


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Yes!! My European EW Hamilton in Dark Dune arrived today! Had to take it out straight away and got so many compliments!  Love the GHW in combination  with the dark dune. Great size as well!! Photo will come later!


----------



## southernbelle82

Norwegian Girl said:


> Yes!! My European EW Hamilton in Dark Dune arrived today! Had to take it out straight away and got so many compliments!  Love the GHW in combination  with the dark dune. Great size as well!! Photo will come later!




Hurry please!!!


----------



## ubo22

southernbelle82 said:


> Hurry please!!!


+1
Yes, please!!!


----------



## ilysukixD

Norwegian Girl said:


> Yes!! My European EW Hamilton in Dark Dune arrived today! Had to take it out straight away and got so many compliments!  Love the GHW in combination  with the dark dune. Great size as well!! Photo will come later!




How much did you bought it for???


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Here it is! More photos in the other tread that I just made


----------



## ScottyGal

Norwegian Girl said:


> Here it is! More photos in the other tread that I just made



Such a gorgeous colour


----------



## Norwegian Girl

_Lee said:


> Such a gorgeous colour



Thank you! All year round bag!


----------



## babysunshine

Norwegian Girl said:


> Here it is! More photos in the other tread that I just made



Wanting this colour for the next Hamilton , but NS!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

babysunshine said:


> Wanting this colour for the next Hamilton , but NS!



Its really a great color! I have a navy NS, so my next Hamilton will be grey.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Hi ladies,

I have a dilemma....I have purchased so many bags in the last few weeks and I am now thinking I should send some back. So far I have:black w/ gh hamilton, optic white and black hamilton, aqua hamilton, brown crocodile hamilton (ebay purchase so cant return without a hassle unless there is something wrong with it), scarlet jet set tote, black large sutton, center stripe blue hamilton, luggage w/ sh hamilton and I have two other handbags from other designers in a black and then a colorblock (tan, black, and white). So the ones I was thinking of returning are the luggage because its not saffiano however I got a really good deal of $160 at Tjmaxx, and the other is the center strip blue which I got a good deal for as well of $160 including tax......I am still searching for a large scarlet hamilton, and a blue (navy or sapphire) hamilton, in addition my fiancee is getting the purple for xmas and possibly one other he chooses. Also I am holding on to the sutton to exchange the black for the claret whenever if ever it goes on sale seeing as I got the black for $220 from Macys. So what do you think ladies, which one or two would you return, if any?


----------



## ubo22

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have a dilemma....I have purchased so many bags in the last few weeks and I am now thinking I should send some back. So far I have:black w/ gh hamilton, optic white and black hamilton, aqua hamilton, brown crocodile hamilton (ebay purchase so cant return without a hassle unless there is something wrong with it), scarlet jet set tote, black large sutton, center stripe blue hamilton, luggage w/ sh hamilton and I have two other handbags from other designers in a black and then a colorblock (tan, black, and white). So the ones I was thinking of returning are the luggage because its not saffiano however I got a really good deal of $160 at Tjmaxx, and the other is the center strip blue which I got a good deal for as well of $160 including tax......I am still searching for a large scarlet hamilton, and a blue (navy or sapphire) hamilton, in addition my fiancee is getting the purple for xmas and possibly one other he chooses. Also I am holding on to the sutton to exchange the black for the claret whenever if ever it goes on sale seeing as I got the black for $220 from Macys. So what do you think ladies, which one or two would you return, if any?


OMG, so many bags...

1) black Hamilton with ghw - Is this e/w or n/s size?  Is it saffiano or regular leather?
2) optic white Hamilton - Is this e/w or n/s size?  Is it saffiano or regular leather?
3) black Hamilton - Is this a duplicate of your other black Hamilton?  confused here.  
4) aqua Hamilton - Is this e/w or n/s size?  Is it saffiano or regular leather?
5) brown crocodile Hamilton - KEEP since eBay purchase, plus crocodile sounds divine!
6) scarlet Jet Set Tote - KEEP since it's your only Jet Set Tote
7) large black Sutton - EXCHANGE for claret
8) blue center stripe Hamilton - Is this canvas?  Is this e/w or n/s size?
9) Luggage regular leather Hamilton with shw - Is this e/w or n/s size?
10) black bag from other designer
11) colorblock tan/black/white bag from other designer - KEEP since you only have two colorblock bags

On Purchase List:
12) scarlet n/s Hamilton tote
13) blue Hamilton (navy or sapphire) - e/w or n/s size?
14) purple or another color Hamilton? - e/w or n/s size?


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Yes I know so many I actually got a little overwhelmed as you can probably imagine.

All of the bags are n/s except thebrown crocodile....The black sutton not two black hamiltons sorry.....And I just purchased the red sutton (scarlet) from Macys on a sale, didn't even know they had this option, also all are saffiano except the luggage. THe blue center stripe hamilton is all leather.

I have so many when I return home I need to sort this out seriously, its become like an addiction to get a deal, but its my only addiction so as someone said it could be worse.

I am taking your advise and exchanging the black sutton for claret when it becomes available. Also exchanging the jet set (scarlet) for deep pink when that goes on sale, and returning or selling the blue stripe, and possibly returning the luggage to Tjmaxx Im just scared to return the luggage b/c it was so cheap and I don't want to regret not keeping it b/c it is neutral but so is the black hamilton. Sooooo many choices


----------



## ubo22

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Yes I know so many I actually got a little overwhelmed as you can probably imagine.
> 
> All of the bags are n/s except thebrown crocodile....The black sutton not two black hamiltons sorry.....And I just purchased the red sutton (scarlet) from Macys on a sale, didn't even know they had this option, also all are saffiano except the luggage. THe blue center stripe hamilton is all leather.
> 
> I have so many when I return home I need to sort this out seriously, its become like an addiction to get a deal, but its my only addiction so as someone said it could be worse.
> 
> I am taking your advise and exchanging the black sutton for claret when it becomes available. Also exchanging the jet set (scarlet) for deep pink when that goes on sale, and returning or selling the blue stripe, and possibly returning the luggage to Tjmaxx Im just scared to return the luggage b/c it was so cheap and I don't want to regret not keeping it b/c it is neutral but so is the black hamilton. Sooooo many choices


In that case, I would suggest...

1) black n/s saffiano Hamilton tote with ghw - If your black bag from the other designer is also a large tote, then SELL.  Otherwise, KEEP.
 2) optic white n/s saffiano Hamilton tote - KEEP since this is your only white bag.
3) aqua n/s saffiano Hamilton tote - KEEP since this is your only blue bag.  Or EXCHANGE it for either a navy or sapphire one.
4) brown crocodile e/w Hamilton - KEEP since eBay purchase, plus crocodile sounds divine!
 5) scarlet Jet Set tote - EXCHANGE for deep pink Jet Set tote.
 6) large black Sutton - EXCHANGE for claret since you already have a black bag from another designer.  But, do you need a claret Sutton and a scarlet Sutton?  Both are different shades of red.
 7) blue center stripe n/s saffiano Hamilton tote - RETURN/SELL.
 8) luggage n/s regular leather Hamilton with shw - KEEP because this is your only regular leather Hamilton and a great neutral, year-round color!
 9) black bag from other designer - KEEP since you probably can't return it anyway.
 10) colorblock tan/black/white bag from other designer - KEEP since this will be your only remaining colorblock bag.
11) scarlet Sutton - KEEP.  This is a beautiful color on a beautiful bag.  But, do you need a claret Sutton and a scarlet Sutton?  Both are different shades of red.

 On Purchase List:
 12) scarlet n/s Hamilton tote - Do you need a scarlet Hamilton and a scarlet Sutton?
 13) blue Hamilton (navy or sapphire) - I'm assuming this will be n/s size.  Do you really need this in addition to your current aqua one?
 14) purple or another color Hamilton? - I'm assuming this will be n/s size.  Go for it!


----------



## Sarah03

I was traveling through the Miami airport & this beauty caught my eye. I'd seen many of you post this bag, but thought I'd never find it!  Now she's mine!  Raspberry E/W Hamilton!
View attachment 2756887


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

@ ubo22-You are AWESOME, thanks for taking the time to respond....I will be doing most of what you stated, the fiancee helped out too. I will be returning the striped bue hamilton, and luggage hamilton (possibly-still debating b/c I love black but as you both stated have enough black bags)....exchanging the scarlet jet set for deep pink and exchanging the black sutton for pearl gray or another color that may come out. the remaining I will keep and of course keep looking for deals but I will only purchase one handbag a month going forward. Once I get all my handbags (by end of next week) I'll post. Thanks again


----------



## ubo22

SamanthalovesMK said:


> @ ubo22-You are AWESOME, thanks for taking the time to respond....I will be doing most of what you stated, the fiancee helped out too. I will be returning the striped bue hamilton, and luggage hamilton (possibly-still debating b/c I love black but as you both stated have enough black bags)....exchanging the scarlet jet set for deep pink and exchanging the black sutton for pearl gray or another color that may come out. the remaining I will keep and of course keep looking for deals but I will only purchase one handbag a month going forward. Once I get all my handbags (by end of next week) I'll post. Thanks again


Great!  Glad to help.


----------



## southernbelle82

Sarah03 said:


> I was traveling through the Miami airport & this beauty caught my eye. I'd seen many of you post this bag, but thought I'd never find it!  Now she's mine!  Raspberry E/W Hamilton!
> View attachment 2756887




I found mine in mobile, al a few weeks ago and was so excited to find it. You're going to love it!!!


----------



## Sarah03

southernbelle82 said:


> I found mine in mobile, al a few weeks ago and was so excited to find it. You're going to love it!!!




Thanks!  I've been drooling over this bag for a while & it seemed like a hard to find bag, especially with the fall bags coming out. When I saw it in the airport, u figured it was destiny. I have cut the tags & moved right in. I'm loving it!


----------



## Minkette

Will MK release the Hamiltons in regular leather again? Hoping to find a N/S Black Hamilton with silver hardware....


----------



## ubo22

Minkette said:


> Will MK release the Hamiltons in regular leather again? Hoping to find a N/S Black Hamilton with silver hardware....


I doubt it.  He seems to be pretty much all about saffiano leather right now.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

@minkette-Its funny b/c I ordered from bonton.com the black n/s hamilton saffiano, and got a email this morning they cancelled the order b/c they can't fulfill.....I was so bummed so I went to Macys, and Marshalls to feel better and found the black with the original leather for 239.99 and got them to take it down to 199.00 b/c I bought the luggage at TJmaxx and it was originally 199 marked down to 160, anyway I would try checking your Marshall's and TJMaxx they don't come up all the time but sometimes you get lucky! Good luck


----------



## theheidis

Just got this cutie


----------



## Sarah03

theheidis said:


> View attachment 2758692
> 
> Just got this cutie




Love this! Congrats!


----------



## Sassyjgm

fergielicious said:


> Aqua EW Hamilton...got so many compliments in the past 2 days so i guess she's a keeper!


I love that Aqua color. I put it on hold. I will pick it up tomorrow. Do you find that it has a lot of room? Does it sag?


----------



## fergielicious

Sassyjgm said:


> I love that Aqua color. I put it on hold. I will pick it up tomorrow. Do you find that it has a lot of room? Does it sag?




The EW Hamilton fits my wallet, small cosmetic pouch, ,my sunglasses case, and a few small items like keys and phone....it's saffianno leather so it will not sag since that leather is pretty stiff and sturdy. Congrats and enjoy your new bag!


----------



## Sassyjgm

Thanks so much! I'm very excited for tomorrow.


----------



## ScottyGal

theheidis said:


> View attachment 2758692
> 
> Just got this cutie



So gorg!,


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

I have a quick question about a deep pink hamilton.....Do you ladies think it is worth it to purchase the deep pink for $289 (n/s, saffiano, large) with shipping&tax b/c I am scared that the deep pink will not be available very soon, however I haven't spent over $215 for any bag, any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

theheidis said:


> View attachment 2758692
> 
> Just got this cutie


This is beautiful, love the deep pink, where did you purchase it?


----------



## ubo22

SamanthalovesMK said:


> I have a quick question about a deep pink hamilton.....Do you ladies think it is worth it to purchase the deep pink for $289 (n/s, saffiano, large) with shipping&tax b/c I am scared that the deep pink will not be available very soon, however I haven't spent over $215 for any bag, any advice would be greatly appreciated.


Doesn't it retail for $358?  Yes, I would purchase it for that price including shipping and tax.  For some reason, deep pink is hard to find.  And it will be harder to get at a deep discount.  You could risk it and try at the end of the season when they start to clear it out, but you might miss it then.


----------



## jojon21

SamanthalovesMK said:


> I have a quick question about a deep pink hamilton.....Do you ladies think it is worth it to purchase the deep pink for $289 (n/s, saffiano, large) with shipping&tax b/c I am scared that the deep pink will not be available very soon, however I haven't spent over $215 for any bag, any advice would be greatly appreciated.



Yes if it is a color and bag you really are obsessing over, I would definitely get it now.  When it is gone he may bring back another pink, but not always the same pink.  $289 is still a nice discount.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

ubo22 said:


> Doesn't it retail for $358?  Yes, I would purchase it for that price including shipping and tax.  For some reason, deep pink is hard to find.  And it will be harder to get at a deep discount.  You could risk it and try at the end of the season when they start to clear it out, but you might miss it then.


It does.....And I felt like I should just get it, just needed confirmation....I'll get it and hold on to it and if I see a sale just snatch it up, you are always so helpful


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

jojon21 said:


> Yes if it is a color and bag you really are obsessing over, I would definitely get it now.  When it is gone he may bring back another pink, but not always the same pink.  $289 is still a nice discount.


Thanks, I am ordering it now!


----------



## theheidis

SamanthalovesMK said:


> This is beautiful, love the deep pink, where did you purchase it?



Younkers.com (bonton) and they are having their goodwill sale so you can get 20% off. Belk also has it.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

theheidis said:


> Younkers.com (bonton) and they are having their goodwill sale so you can get 20% off. Belk also has it.


Thanks! Its so pretty....I just got email they cancelled my order again from bonton.com for the n/s deep pink, Im done ordering from them maybe its a sign I need to stop looking, anyway beautiful bag, enjoy it!


----------



## theheidis

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Thanks! Its so pretty....I just got email they cancelled my order again from bonton.com for the n/s deep pink, Im done ordering from them maybe its a sign I need to stop looking, anyway beautiful bag, enjoy it!



Belk has the ns deep pink (and ew)


----------



## bellevie0891

theheidis said:


> View attachment 2758692
> 
> Just got this cutie



What a beaut!!


----------



## SummerFlower

My scarlet NS Hamilton, $170 from Dillard's


----------



## ubo22

SummerFlower said:


> My scarlet NS Hamilton, $170 from Dillard's


Great color!  Great bag!  Great deal!


----------



## SummerFlower

My Hamilton family: black, scarlet, dark dune. 
Still thinking about navy......


----------



## acm1134

SummerFlower said:


> My scarlet NS Hamilton, $170 from Dillard's


Ugh I wish I had a Dillard's near me ! I would kill for this bag


----------



## SummerFlower

acm1134 said:


> Ugh I wish I had a Dillard's near me ! I would kill for this bag




I don't have Dillard's near me neither, my friend got it for me


----------



## ubo22

SummerFlower said:


> My Hamilton family: black, scarlet, dark dune.
> Still thinking about navy......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2759343


Nice assortment of colors.  It's up to you, but navy is almost as dark as black.  I would probably choose one or the other, but not both.


----------



## StopHammertime

SummerFlower said:


> My scarlet NS Hamilton, $170 from Dillard's




So jelly. Love it!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

SummerFlower said:


> My scarlet NS Hamilton, $170 from Dillard's


Im jealous too I just paid $266 with tax for this bag, been looking everywhere for it, I must stop looking at your posts (kidding).


----------



## citybaglady

Hi ladies, hoping to get some advice. I purchased this hamilton from bonton.com, and now that it has arrived, I'm not too sure about it. For one, they packaged it in a box that was too small, and it has all sorts of dents in it. Plus, this is the first white bag I've ever purchased, and I'm worried I'm going to be too scared of it getting it stained to enjoy it. What do you ladies think?


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

citybaglady said:


> Hi ladies, hoping to get some advice. I purchased this hamilton from bonton.com, and now that it has arrived, I'm not too sure about it. For one, they packaged it in a box that was too small, and it has all sorts of dents in it. Plus, this is the first white bag I've ever purchased, and I'm worried I'm going to be too scared of it getting it stained to enjoy it. What do you ladies think?


Yeah thats terribly dented IMO, I would take it back to a store and exchange if they have another. I ordered mine from belk.com total $213.99 and they packaged it beautifully, it looked so nice, I would definitely suggest them if you didn't get a better deal.


----------



## Minkette

citybaglady said:


> Hi ladies, hoping to get some advice. I purchased this hamilton from bonton.com, and now that it has arrived, I'm not too sure about it. For one, they packaged it in a box that was too small, and it has all sorts of dents in it. Plus, this is the first white bag I've ever purchased, and I'm worried I'm going to be too scared of it getting it stained to enjoy it. What do you ladies think?


Another alternative would be to keep it per receiving an additional discount (email Bonton with photographed damage to item) and check out one of the other threads on here on how to remove the dents. 

I know someone received a pretty badly damaged saffiano bag and used a hair dryer to straighten it out (the results were pretty dang impressive).

In terms of white... I think a wet wipe hand should do you well. Cahlee is the resident specialist in white handbags if you want to PM her.


----------



## citybaglady

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Yeah thats terribly dented IMO, I would take it back to a store and exchange if they have another. I ordered mine from belk.com total $213.99 and they packaged it beautifully, it looked so nice, I would definitely suggest them if you didn't get a better deal.



I don't see it on bonton's website anymore, so I assume it's sold out. Unfortunately, I don't live next to a physical store, so I can't do an in store exchange either. I think I'm just going to go ahead and return it. What really irks me is that I emailed their customer service to address the issue, and never got a reply. Ladies, be careful buying from them. They obviously don't care about packaging, or making their customers satisfied


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

citybaglady said:


> I don't see it on bonton's website anymore, so I assume it's sold out. Unfortunately, I don't live next to a physical store, so I can't do an in store exchange either. I think I'm just going to go ahead and return it. What really irks me is that I emailed their customer service to address the issue, and never got a reply. Ladies, be careful buying from them. They obviously don't care about packaging, or making their customers satisfied


Oh thats why I didn't suggest calling or emailing...when I did for my order I talked to 3 people and got nowhere, and they never emailed me back, I will never purchase from them.


----------



## Minkette

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Oh thats why I didn't suggest calling or emailing...when I did for my order I talked to 3 people and got nowhere, and they never emailed me back, I will never purchase from them.


post it on twitter and tweet them...

You'd be amazed at the power of social media.

Had the same problem with Macys..

They responded to my tweet in about 10 min.


----------



## SummerFlower

citybaglady said:


> I don't see it on bonton's website anymore, so I assume it's sold out. Unfortunately, I don't live next to a physical store, so I can't do an in store exchange either. I think I'm just going to go ahead and return it. What really irks me is that I emailed their customer service to address the issue, and never got a reply. Ladies, be careful buying from them. They obviously don't care about packaging, or making their customers satisfied




I don't like bon-ton neither. My credits card transaction never been successful. Later I found there is nothing wrong with my card, it's because they are out of stock but they still let u put in shopping cart and pay. Never shopping from them again!


----------



## SummerFlower

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Im jealous too I just paid $266 with tax for this bag, been looking everywhere for it, I must stop looking at your posts (kidding).




I paid the same $260 for the black and dark dune, only get this good deal on scarlet .... Which makes her even more lovely


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

SummerFlower said:


> I don't like bon-ton neither. My credits card transaction never been successful. Later I found there is nothing wrong with my card, it's because they are out of stock but they still let u put in shopping cart and pay. Never shopping from them again!


Yup exactly! The item is not in stock but they still have it online, very annoying especially when they admit that its a pain but will not even offer you any resolve....Also I don't have twitter (I know weird) I would rather just deal with macys, belk and Neimans which I have had really good service from (thanks for the suggestion)


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

SummerFlower said:


> I paid the same $260 for the black and dark dune, only get this good deal on scarlet .... Which makes her even more lovely


Ok I feel better


----------



## Minkette

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Yup exactly! The item is not in stock but they still have it online, very annoying especially when they admit that its a pain but will not even offer you any resolve....Also I don't have twitter (I know weird) I would rather just deal with macys, belk and Neimans which I have had really good service from (thanks for the suggestion)


Ha... not weird...  I only signed up for twitter to tweet macys... Per another tPF's suggestion actually.

i beileve I even included that in my tweet.

Hope everything works out!


----------



## alichelsealyn

Does anyone know if the E/W Satchel in the slouchy leather can be worn cross body on someone who is 5'0"?


----------



## SummerFlower

alichelsealyn said:


> Does anyone know if the E/W Satchel in the slouchy leather can be worn cross body on someone who is 5'0"?




Hmm might be short


----------



## keishapie1973

SummerFlower said:


> My Hamilton family: black, scarlet, dark dune.
> Still thinking about navy......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2759343



Love them all!!! You got a really great deal on the scarlet......


----------



## Minkette

SummerFlower said:


> Hmm might be short


I would say with a high degree of confidence... no.

I am 5 ft and have tried the bag on at the store and the strap is long enough to make it a comfortable shoulder bag.


----------



## SummerFlower

tauketula said:


> Love them all!!! You got a really great deal on the scarlet......




U inspired me to get the dark dune from overstock  how do you enjoy yours so far? I haven't get chance to use mine yet


----------



## Hlopez707

I have a question , has anybody else's hamilton gotten like this?


----------



## keishapie1973

SummerFlower said:


> U inspired me to get the dark dune from overstock  how do you enjoy yours so far? I haven't get chance to use mine yet




I just switched to carrying it today. I just love the color with the gold hardware contrast..... &#128515;


----------



## alichelsealyn

Minkette said:


> I would say with a high degree of confidence... no.
> 
> I am 5 ft and have tried the bag on at the store and the strap is long enough to make it a comfortable shoulder bag.



Hmm... That's kinda lame. I hate not being able to put my bags cross body


----------



## keishapie1973

Hlopez707 said:


> View attachment 2759688
> 
> 
> I have a question , has anybody else's hamilton gotten like this?



Mine hasn't. How was this one stored?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

alichelsealyn said:


> Hmm... That's kinda lame. I hate not being able to put my bags cross body



If you want to wear it crossbody you should try the European EW Hamilton. Just bought this one in Dark Dune,  and it has an adjustable shoulderstrap.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Hlopez707 said:


> View attachment 2759688
> 
> 
> I have a question , has anybody else's hamilton gotten like this?



No. How do you store it?


----------



## Hlopez707

tauketula said:


> Mine hasn't. How was this one stored?




I had it in my closet in the dust bag but I didn't have it stuffed I think that's what messed it up


----------



## Hlopez707

Norwegian Girl said:


> No. How do you store it?




I had it in my closet, and it was standing and I didn't put anything in it


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Hlopez707 said:


> I had it in my closet, and it was standing and I didn't put anything in it



Did you take off the lock ? I think it need to be stuffed and stored stansing up without the lock.. Try doing that now and see if it help?


----------



## alichelsealyn

Norwegian Girl said:


> If you want to wear it crossbody you should try the European EW Hamilton. Just bought this one in Dark Dune,  and it has an adjustable shoulderstrap.



Ooh that sounds perfect, where did you get yours? I'd be shipping it to the US


----------



## Hlopez707

Norwegian Girl said:


> Did you take off the lock ? I think it need to be stuffed and stored stansing up without the lock.. Try doing that now and see if it help?




No I didn't, my boyfriend thought it was because the bag was big, I did stuff it and took of the lock now thank you for your help &#128522;


----------



## ilysukixD

Norwegian Girl said:


> If you want to wear it crossbody you should try the European EW Hamilton. Just bought this one in Dark Dune,  and it has an adjustable shoulderstrap.



OH MY!!! it's gorgeous!!!, Can you post interior picture of the bag and selfies with your bag in cross body?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

alichelsealyn said:


> Ooh that sounds perfect, where did you get yours? I'd be shipping it to the US



I bought it at Zalando.no.  I don't know if they ship to the US, but check out zalando.com.


----------



## ubo22

ilysukixD said:


> OH MY!!! it's gorgeous!!!, Can you post interior picture of the bag and selfies with your bag in cross body?


Norwegian Girl has a whole thread on the European e/w Hamilton with pictures here...

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/european-ew-hamilton-reveal-its-finally-here-881701.html


----------



## Minkette

Hlopez707 said:


> View attachment 2759688
> 
> 
> I have a question , has anybody else's hamilton gotten like this?


My summer blue Hamilton is kinda like that. I use it.. and when I say use it.. its usually full of all kinds of things I am convinced I need. Doesn't really bother me. I am not particularly gentle on my bags and the only one who notices it is me.


----------



## ScottyGal

On our way to work this morning


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> Norwegian Girl has a whole thread on the European e/w Hamilton with pictures here...
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/european-ew-hamilton-reveal-its-finally-here-881701.html



Thank you


----------



## fieldsinspring

Signature Vanilla Hamilton with matching Fulton wallet


----------



## zakksmommy1984

theheidis said:


> View attachment 2758692
> 
> Just got this cutie




I love this one!! &#128525;


----------



## B_girl_

Does anyone have a orange hamilton traveler they could show a picture o?!


----------



## B_girl_

Thoughts please!!?? Thinking about buying this hamilton but wanted to get your opinions


----------



## southernbelle82

Very "fall like"!!!


----------



## jjmoon

B_girl_ said:


> Thoughts please!!?? Thinking about buying this hamilton but wanted to get your opinions




Never seen that color before. It's a unique color but I still liking Saffiano leather better. Is it on sale?


----------



## ScottyGal

B_girl_ said:


> Thoughts please!!?? Thinking about buying this hamilton but wanted to get your opinions



I likey


----------



## keishapie1973

B_girl_ said:


> Thoughts please!!?? Thinking about buying this hamilton but wanted to get your opinions



This is one of the bags that looks much better in person. I saw someone carrying the Selma in this version at my daughters basketball game. It looked great with jeans. I instantly wanted it!!!!


----------



## B_girl_

I went ahead and bought it! I thought it was different, and wanted a neutral bag for fall  Thank you guys for the help!!


----------



## ilysukixD

I just got these bags today and I'm in love with the raspberry!!!! But I'm a little disappointed that the seller didn't mentioned the stain marks on the bag and I'm so mad that it came with the old MK bag..... I feel cheated but I will ask for a claim because it was marked as new and also it didn't came with the original stuffings .
The second Hamilton I got was probably in Dark Dune, it didn't come with a lock, key and dust bag but I got it for $140 and it's new !!!!


----------



## ubo22

ilysukixD said:


> I just got these bags today and I'm in love with the raspberry!!!! But I'm a little disappointed that the seller didn't mentioned the stain marks on the bag and I'm so mad that it came with the old MK bag..... I feel cheated but I will ask for a claim because it was marked as new and also it didn't came with the original stuffings .
> The second Hamilton I got was probably in Dark Dune, it didn't come with a lock, key and dust bag but I got it for $140 and it's new !!!!
> View attachment 2765648
> 
> View attachment 2765650
> 
> View attachment 2765651
> 
> View attachment 2765652
> 
> View attachment 2765653


Both bags look great, and at a great price, too!    I actually like the older MK dust bags better than the new ones.  They seem to be a bit more durable.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Great bags!  Love both colors! So great that they both came in ghw , then you can switch locks until you get a new lock and key from mk customerservice.  Perhaps you can get a new dustbag as well since the dark dune hamilton is new and came without one?

 I personally don't care if my bags comes with the older/newer version of the dustbag. It's only used to store my bags in my closet, so both versions are equally great to me.  Congrats on your new bags!


----------



## ilysukixD

I'm planning to remove the lock from my black hamilton and use it for my dark dune.
I love both dust bags but i prefer the new dust bags because they are more fitted to the actual bag.... making it easier to store the bag. I wished it was the old dust bag materials but in smaller size.... By the way I can't wait to use my raspberry Hamilton!!! :giggles: I'm so anxious of getting it stained... It happened to my powder blue selma and I almost cried when I noticed a pink stain on my bag, fortunately i removed 90% of the stain and it's only visible under some angle of lights. 
Can you give me some good tips on how to maintain a light colored bag, because i know you have the dark dune Hamilton too!!!


Norwegian Girl said:


> Great bags!  Love both colors! So great that they both came in ghw , then you can switch locks until you get a new lock and key from mk customerservice.  Perhaps you can get a new dustbag as well since the dark dune hamilton is new and came without one?
> 
> I personally don't care if my bags comes with the older/newer version of the dustbag. It's only used to store my bags in my closet, so both versions are equally great to me.  Congrats on your new bags!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ilysukixD said:


> By the way I can't wait to use my raspberry Hamilton!!! :giggles: I'm so anxious of getting it stained... It happened to my powder blue selma and I almost cried when I noticed a pink stain on my bag, fortunately i removed 90% of the stain and it's only visible under some angle of lights.
> Can you give me some good tips on how to maintain a light colored bag, because i know you have the dark dune Hamilton too!!!




Your rasberry is truely stunning! May just have to put that on my wishlist. When it comes to my dark dune bag I make sure not to put it on the floor.  I use a chair or my lap ( laying it down).  I wear dark colors with this bag, but I make sure not to wear it with brand new jeans to avoid colortransfer. I also have a small package of baby wipes in my bag to remove any stains should they appear. I check the bag after each time I use it, and before it's stuffed and placed in an upright position inside the dustbag.

It's fall here where I live, so I wear alot of large sweaters/cardigans/oversized shirts with scarfes.  When I wear my bag it is seldom in direct contact with my jeans, so this may be why I don't have any stains on it. I baby my bag, and I only do this to my MK bags. They cost a lot, and I see them as an investment.


----------



## CaliChic

Does anyone kno what this color is called? The macys description only says silver/gold, thanks in advance.


----------



## CaliChic

Sorry for sum reason it wont upload but its on the macys website.


----------



## southernbelle82

Well, here's my newest baby. I got her for fall/winter. I usually go for colored bags, but I think all the neutrals in this bag look so nice!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 2765912
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here's my newest baby. I got her for fall/winter. I usually go for colored bags, but I think all the neutrals in this bag look so nice!



Gorgeous! Black and gold are so good together!  I think I'll go for the European EW version with shw since I have two bags with ghw, but black is a great fall/ winter color!


----------



## southernbelle82

Norwegian Girl said:


> Gorgeous! Black and gold are so good together!  I think I'll go for the European EW version with shw since I have two bags with ghw, but black is a great fall/ winter color!




Thanks friend!!! I wear a lot of black in the fall/winter, so I'm sure I'll get lots of use from it.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

southernbelle82 said:


> Thanks friend!!! I wear a lot of black in the fall/winter, so I'm sure I'll get lots of use from it.



I'm sure you will! This is a very classic and timeless piece!


----------



## southernbelle82

Norwegian Girl said:


> I'm sure you will! This is a very classic and timeless piece!




Are you still loving your dark dune? Did you decide to go with black or pearl gray next?


----------



## vixan

Does anybody have a pic of the Dark olive? I've been in the store and seen it but my attention was on the Selma, now I'm curious about it on the Hamilton.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

southernbelle82 said:


> Are you still loving your dark dune? Did you decide to go with black or pearl gray next?



Yes, I still love the dark dune! Took her for a spin today, and love the E/W version. Definately my bagsize! In regards to my "problem"; I decided to wait a bit and see if it comes out in grey. If not, I'll buy the black one. I want one with shw, and I love to be able to wear it crossbody. Like today when I went shopping with my kids. Great to have my arms free and not worry if my bag will fall off my shoulder.

While waiting to see what Mr.MK has planned for the European marked,  I went shopping and bought the Berkley Python Clutch in black, some new jewelry and new MK pumps. I'm wearing this for a formal dinner during a Medical Conference I'm attending this October.  Can't wait to get a closer look at that clutch!!


----------



## jjmoon

My new baby in dark dune. Perfect neutral bag for Fall/Winter. I'm in love &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## keishapie1973

jjmoon said:


> My new baby in dark dune. Perfect neutral bag for Fall/Winter. I'm in love &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> View attachment 2766338



Love it!!!!


----------



## ubo22

jjmoon said:


> My new baby in dark dune. Perfect neutral bag for Fall/Winter. I'm in love &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> View attachment 2766338


Bag twins!!!


----------



## jitterenn

_Lee said:


> On our way to work this morning



How long have you had this bag??


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Black microstud hamilton I love it so much I'm new to michael kors this is only my second one but just received Apple selma and Pink and black stripe sutton.


----------



## southernbelle82

Well, I had to take my black hamilton back. Not even 24 hrs after buying it, one of the screw things fell right off the gold plate where the lock is!!!!


----------



## ubo22

southernbelle82 said:


> Well, I had to take my black hamilton back. Not even 24 hrs after buying it, one of the screw things fell right off the gold plate where the lock is!!!!


So sorry to hear that.  Did you get it at a MK boutique?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

southernbelle82 said:


> Well, I had to take my black hamilton back. Not even 24 hrs after buying it, one of the screw things fell right off the gold plate where the lock is!!!!



What??! Never heard of that before?


----------



## southernbelle82

ubo22 said:


> So sorry to hear that.  Did you get it at a MK boutique?




No, I don't live anywhere near an actual mk store. I bought it at belk in the town I live in. I'm going to a town about an hour away this weekend, so I'm going to see what they have.


----------



## southernbelle82

Norwegian Girl said:


> What??! Never heard of that before?




I saw one for sale on eBay and one of the screws was missing but other than that, I haven't seen it.


----------



## acm1134

Does this look like Dark Dune or Dark Khaki ?


----------



## vixan

acm1134 said:


> Does this look like Dark Dune or Dark Khaki ?



Dark Khaki to me


----------



## ubo22

vixan said:


> Dark Khaki to me


+2
I agree.  It looks like dark khaki, a bit lighter than dark dune, but lighting can be deceiving.


----------



## vixan

ubo22 said:


> +2
> I agree.  It looks like dark khaki, a bit lighter than dark dune, but lighting can be deceiving.



Very true. This is my dark khaki


----------



## ubo22

vixan said:


> Very true. This is my dark khaki


So pretty!!!


----------



## vixan

ubo22 said:


> So pretty!!!



 thanks


----------



## jjmoon

ubo22 said:


> Bag twins!!!




Yay!!


----------



## jjmoon

acm1134 said:


> Does this look like Dark Dune or Dark Khaki ?




Dark Khaki. Dark Dune its a taupe brown. I have both colors


----------



## jjmoon

tauketula said:


> Love it!!!!




Thanks!


----------



## southernbelle82

Need your opinions girls! I'm exchanging my black hamilton that broke, should I get another black or go with the deep pink?


----------



## ilysukixD

southernbelle82 said:


> Need your opinions girls! I'm exchanging my black hamilton that broke, should I get another black or go with the deep pink?




You can always get the black Hamilton but not the deep pink, I got the sutton in deep pink and I like how it perfect for the fall and winter!!! Hope this helps


----------



## ilysukixD

This is the deep pink sutton



I also got the raspberry and dark dune Hamilton and I love them both,but the raspberry Hamilton is sold out already but the dark dune is versatile!!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

southernbelle82 said:


> Need your opinions girls! I'm exchanging my black hamilton that broke, should I get another black or go with the deep pink?


I have the black and the deep pink hamilton....personally I would say get the deep pink if you really love pink (more of a magenta). The only thing that kept stopping me from purchasing was the price, but you can atleast get 20% off the retail price, where as the black is on sale a lot of places for $286+20% off.


----------



## fieldsinspring

Navy large hamilton and vanilla monogram hamilton wallet


----------



## myvillarreal26

I can finally join The Hamilton Hotties Clubhouse! I purchased this Hamilton in luggage color at my local TJMAXX for only $199!! YAY! It came with the lock and key, the dust bag and care card. I love it! I can't stop staring at it!!


----------



## ubo22

fieldsinspring said:


> Navy large hamilton and vanilla monogram hamilton wallet
> View attachment 2772012


Beautiful bag/wallet combination!


----------



## ubo22

myvillarreal26 said:


> I can finally join The Hamilton Hotties Clubhouse! I purchased this Hamilton in luggage color at my local TJMAXX for only $199!! YAY! It came with the lock and key, the dust bag and care card. I love it! I can't stop staring at it!!


Welcome to the Hamilton Hotties' Clubhouse!  :welcome2:  Great deal on that bag!


----------



## myvillarreal26

ubo22 said:


> Welcome to the Hamilton Hotties' Clubhouse!  :welcome2:  Great deal on that bag!


Thank you!!


----------



## Teacher girl

My first Hamilton and got it on clearance at Macy's. Loving it!! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Minkette

Gorgeous


----------



## ubo22

Teacher girl said:


> My first Hamilton and got it on clearance at Macy's. Loving it!! &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2777694
> View attachment 2777695
> View attachment 2777696


Welcome to the Hamilton Hotties' Clubhouse!  :welcome2:


----------



## lvmk

ilysukixD said:


> This is the deep pink sutton
> View attachment 2769342
> 
> 
> I also got the raspberry and dark dune Hamilton and I love them both,but the raspberry Hamilton is sold out already but the dark dune is versatile!!
> View attachment 2769346
> 
> View attachment 2769349


Wait, the lock comes off of the hamilton?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## lvmk

Also, are the normal leather Hamiltons with the chained strap discontinued? The new leather Hamiltons have a rather boring chinless strap. Also, are the small hamiltons also discontinued?


----------



## Teacher girl

Thanks


----------



## ilysukixD

lvmk said:


> Wait, the lock comes off of the hamilton?!?!?!?!?!




Lol yup, you can unlock the lock with the key located inside the key case


(This picture doesn't belongs to me, borrowed from online)


----------



## lvmk

ilysukixD said:


> Lol yup, you can unlock the lock with the key located inside the key case
> View attachment 2777851
> 
> (This picture doesn't belongs to me, borrowed from online)


Does the lock also come off on the smaller hamilton accessories like the wallet thing? Pocket organizer or whatever? (I can't remember what it's called). Also, does anyone know if the new leather Hamilton travelers is good quality? How's the stitching? Is it an overall good bag? Is it just me or does it look like a selma? Does anyone else miss the chain strap that was on the pebbled leather hamilton?


----------



## lvmk

ilysukixD said:


> Lol yup, you can unlock the lock with the key located inside the key case
> View attachment 2777851
> 
> (This picture doesn't belongs to me, borrowed from online)


Also, does the lock actually even lock anything when it's in use on the hamilton or is the hamilton's two straps overlapping just for decoration?

Lol, sorry if I seem stupid, I always assumed that the lock was decoration only on my pebbled Hamiltons. I never took the time to look and right now I can't because I'm halfway across the world.


----------



## ubo22

lvmk said:


> Also, does the lock actually even lock anything when it's in use on the hamilton or is the hamilton's two straps overlapping just for decoration?
> 
> Lol, sorry if I seem stupid, I always assumed that the lock was decoration only on my pebbled Hamiltons. I never took the time to look and right now I can't because I'm halfway across the world.


When you unlock the Hamilton and take the lock completely off, you can expand the top opening of the bag wider for more things.  You'll notice that with the belt and lock on that the top opening is slightly narrower than the bottom of the bag.  You can make the bag a completely even sized rectangle/square with the lock off and the top expanded with the belt.  I plan to do this with my n/s Hamilton totes when I have extra stuff to carry.  Instead of taking the lock completely off, I plan to release the belt and then put the lock back on the bare metal bar.  Then I plan to expand the top opening with the belt ends nestled right under the short handles for carry.


----------



## ubo22

lvmk said:


> Does the lock also come off on the smaller hamilton accessories like the wallet thing? Pocket organizer or whatever? (I can't remember what it's called). Also, does anyone know if the new leather Hamilton travelers is good quality? How's the stitching? Is it an overall good bag? Is it just me or does it look like a selma? Does anyone else miss the chain strap that was on the pebbled leather hamilton?


I don't know anything about the smaller Hamilton accessories or the Hamilton Traveler.  However, the saffiano leather Hamiltons have a chain metal detail on the shoulder strap.  What was the difference with the pebbled leather Hamilton chain strap?


----------



## lvmk

ubo22 said:


> I don't know anything about the smaller Hamilton accessories or the Hamilton Traveler.  However, the saffiano leather Hamiltons have a chain metal detail on the shoulder strap.  What was the difference with the pebbled leather Hamilton chain strap?


I wish all the new ones had the gold hardware on the front too like the old one did, but the new one's leather strap covers the actual gold hook thing. 

Let me explain: This one: http://www.michaelkors.com/hamilton-traveler-large-leather-satchel/_/R-US_30F4SHXS3L?No=1&color=0030 has the gold plate behind the lock.

 This one: http://www.michaelkors.com/hamilton-traveler-large-leather-satchel/_/R-US_30F4GHXS3L?No=0&color=0385
does not. 

Can anyone tell me why this is?


----------



## ubo22

lvmk said:


> I wish all the new ones had the gold hardware on the front too like the old one did, but the new one's leather strap covers the actual gold hook thing.
> 
> Let me explain: This one: http://www.michaelkors.com/hamilton-traveler-large-leather-satchel/_/R-US_30F4SHXS3L?No=1&color=0030 has the gold plate behind the lock.
> 
> This one: http://www.michaelkors.com/hamilton-traveler-large-leather-satchel/_/R-US_30F4GHXS3L?No=0&color=0385
> does not.
> 
> Can anyone tell me why this is?


LOL.  You're right!  It looks like some of the pictures show the belt without the metal plate.  The left side of the belt has a metal plate at the end and the right side of the belt does not.  I guess MK wanted to show it set up different ways.  You can show the metal plate if you put the left side of the belt on top OR you can go without the metal plate by putting the right side of the belt on top.  Your preference.  The lock has a tendency to scratch the metal plate, so some people like to put the metal plate underneath the right side of the belt to protect it from being scratched up.


----------



## the_baglover

Does anyone have this bag in Cinnabar?


----------



## lvmk

ubo22 said:


> LOL.  You're right!  It looks like some of the pictures show the belt without the metal plate.  The left side of the belt has a metal plate at the end and the right side of the belt does not.  I guess MK wanted to show it set up different ways.  You can show the metal plate if you put the left side of the belt on top OR you can go without the metal plate by putting the right side of the belt on top.  Your preference.  The lock has a tendency to scratch the metal plate, so some people like to put the metal plate underneath the right side of the belt to protect it from being scratched up.


Does the latter (the one with the gold plate visible) still secure the straps together? How does it work? Sorry if i seem dumb, I'm just really curious and want to know everything before I buy.


----------



## ubo22

lvmk said:


> Does the latter (the one with the gold plate visible) still secure the straps together? How does it work? Sorry if i seem dumb, I'm just really curious and want to know everything before I buy.


It doesn't matter which side of the belt is on top.  The bag still locks the same way, either way.  The lock keeps the ends of the belt secured to the bag.  As long as both ends of the belt are attached to the hook before the lock, it will be secure.


----------



## Tuuli35

the_baglover said:


> Does anyone have this bag in Cinnabar?




Hamilton? I do.


----------



## lvmk

ubo22 said:


> It doesn't matter which side of the belt is on top.  The bag still locks the same way, either way.  The lock keeps the ends of the belt secured to the bag.  As long as both ends of the belt are attached to the hook before the lock, it will be secure.


So like, the hook that the lock laches onto is built into the bag itself, and then the gold plate on the strap has a hole in the center, as does the leather strap on the right, so you can put the plate on top or the leather on top?


----------



## ubo22

lvmk said:


> So like, the hook that the lock laches onto is built into the bag itself, and then the gold plate on the strap has a hole in the center, as does the leather strap on the right, so you can put the plate on top or the leather on top?


Yes.  



_LV Collection: Alma mm in epi noir w/matching __Zippy Organizer and Pocket Agenda Cover, __Brea gm in vernis amarante w/matching Key Pouch and Business Card Holder, Galliera gm in damier azur_
_MK Collection:  large luggage Selma, large malachite Selma, large sapphire Selma, large shell/suntan colorblock Miranda, large center stripe navy/white/luggage Sutton, n/s dark dune Hamilton tote, n/s black Hamilton tote w/shw_
_Coach:  Madison gathered leather Abigail in __Bordeaux_


----------



## the_baglover

Tuuli35 said:


> Hamilton? I do.



What is the colour like? I was thinking it looked close to burgundy.


----------



## smileydimples

I was trying to post my pic it didn't attach if you could delete this comment &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## smileydimples

She is in pre order &#128515;&#128515; will be mine the 19th loving the Claret color[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tuuli35

the_baglover said:


> What is the colour like? I was thinking it looked close to burgundy.




I don't have it in hand tight now but would describe it as dark cherry red. not bright. It is very pretty shade of red.


----------



## ilysukixD

Have anyone seen this bag in person yet? OR have this bag by any chance?





The first time I saw this bag was at the Harrod's site and now that's available in Zappos, I'm about to pull the trigger and buy this bag, it's only available only black and Luggage for now. (Also Dune on the Harrods' site) I haven't seen it in MK stores or Macys or any other stores in US. I'm guessing it's only available in Europe? Available  in medium and large.
Medium Dim. H22cm x W25cm x D10cm approx.
Large Dim. H25cm x W35cm x D12cm approx.

I like the medium size more, but the large is only available in Large for now. What's your thoughts on this new bag?


----------



## the_baglover

ilysukixD said:


> Have anyone seen this bag in person yet? OR have this bag by any chance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first time I saw this bag was at the Harrod's site and now that's available in Zappos, I'm about to pull the trigger and buy this bag, it's only available only black and Luggage for now. (Also Dune on the Harrods' site) I haven't seen it in MK stores or Macys or any other stores in US. I'm guessing it's only available in Europe? Available  in medium and large.
> Medium Dim. H22cm x W25cm x D10cm approx.
> Large Dim. H25cm x W35cm x D12cm approx.
> 
> I like the medium size more, but the large is only available in Large for now. What's your thoughts on this new bag?



I've seen it in person at the MK shop here. It's small, in my opinion, and compact. It was Saffiano leather.


----------



## smileydimples

So excited my raspberry Hamilton came in the mail today with matching wallet (the kind you put your phone in of course I phone 6 plus won't fit in it)&#128512;&#128512;&#128512; that I scored on sale from Dillard's &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; so excited !!! It was brand new still in all in wrapping. I had it delivered to my work so my hubby wouldn't see it come in lol she is so pretty !!!


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> So excited my raspberry Hamilton came in the mail today with matching wallet (the kind you put your phone in of course I phone 6 plus won't fit in it)&#128512;&#128512;&#128512; that I scored on sale from Dillard's &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; so excited !!! It was brand new still in all in wrapping. I had it delivered to my work so my hubby wouldn't see it come in lol she is so pretty !!!




Which size Hamilton? What was sale price? Pics!


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> Which size Hamilton? What was sale price? Pics!


I CAN POST PICS LATER ITS THE BIG ONE IT WAS ON SALE FOR 250.00 AND THE WALLET WAS 68 I THINK. I HAD EYEBALLED THAT BAG FORVER AND HAPPEN TO LOG ON AND SAW THE SALE I GRABED IT HOPING IT WAS IN GREAT SHAPE


----------



## swags

Wrong thread!
But I do like the burgundy hamilton


----------



## smileydimples

Here's my luggage Hamilton &#128516;&#128516; I found it this year on sale for 120 at Macy's I nearly fell over&#128563;&#128563;&#128563; it was my first Michael kors bag now I'm addicted lol


----------



## smileydimples

Here's my wallet that goes with my raspberry Hamilton &#128515; I'll have to post pic tomorrow


----------



## Bags4beauty

Hi ladies 

I'm a newbie in this forum and just found it as I was doing a bit of research about the MK Hamilton bag, which I'm getting a bit addicted to to be honest 

But my question is about the Specchio line... is it correct, that's it's sold out everywhere and in all colors?
I was specifically looking for the Dark Khaki in that line. 
And also, is there a difference between Dark Khaki and Dark Dune?

I'm sorry if these questions have been asked 100 times before, but there was just so many pages


----------



## Moving to Texas

I'm now in the club. My 2nd MK bag
http://i776.photobucket.com/albums/yy45/tanisha_banks/bag_zps489d050a.jpg


----------



## ubo22

Moving to Texas said:


> I'm now in the club. My 2nd MK bag
> http://i776.photobucket.com/albums/yy45/tanisha_banks/bag_zps489d050a.jpg


Is that the dark dune e/w Hamilton?  Pretty!


----------



## ubo22

Bags4beauty said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I'm a newbie in this forum and just found it as I was doing a bit of research about the MK Hamilton bag, which I'm getting a bit addicted to to be honest
> 
> But my question is about the Specchio line... is it correct, that's it's sold out everywhere and in all colors?
> I was specifically looking for the Dark Khaki in that line.
> And also, is there a difference between Dark Khaki and Dark Dune?
> 
> I'm sorry if these questions have been asked 100 times before, but there was just so many pages


Specchio is an older MK line that came out in black/gold, black/silver, dark khaki/gold, coffee/gold, luggage/gold, pearl grey/silver, optic white/silver, and maybe some other combinations.  It is no longer made.  However, MK seems to be coming back with it on the Sutton and Selma messenger.

Dark khaki and dark dune are close in color, but dark khaki is lighter.  Dark khaki is a bit darker than the color of a manila folder and dark dune is a brownish-grey or taupe color.


----------



## Bags4beauty

ubo22 said:


> Specchio is an older MK line that came out in black/gold, black/silver, dark khaki/gold, coffee/gold, luggage/gold, pearl grey/silver, optic white/silver, and maybe some other combinations.  It is no longer made.  However, MK seems to be coming back with it on the Sutton and Selma messenger.
> 
> Dark khaki and dark dune are close in color, but dark khaki is lighter.  Dark khaki is a bit darker than the color of a manila folder and dark dune is a brownish-grey or taupe color.




Thank you! 
They come in so many colours and variaties and in my country you can only buy MK bags online, and it's hard to judge just by an internet photo.

But are both dark khaki and dark dune discontinued or do they pop up once in a while?


----------



## ubo22

Bags4beauty said:


> Thank you!
> They come in so many colours and variaties and in my country you can only buy MK bags online, and it's hard to judge just by an internet photo.
> 
> But are both dark khaki and dark dune discontinued or do they pop up once in a while?


Neither is discontinued, they're just hard to find in certain MK bag styles.


----------



## Moving to Texas

Yes Ubo22 my bag is dark dune. Have yet to carry it because I also got my 1st KS bag. Love it


----------



## ubo22

Moving to Texas said:


> Yes Ubo22 my bag is dark dune. Have yet to carry it because I also got my 1st KS bag. Love it


Welcome to the Hamilton Hotties' Clubhouse!  :welcome2:


----------



## Bags4beauty

So I just found and bought a n/s Hamilton in dark dune online and I just came in the mail and I love it!

But... I'm a bit effy about the stitching in the corners in the buttom on the outside. 
They look a bit "clumpy" and not very smooth to me. I've posted a few pictures so all you experts can see 

Is this how they're supposed to look or is this badly made?

I hope all you Hamilton-girls can help. Thanks


----------



## babysunshine

Bags4beauty said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> But my question is about the Specchio line... is it correct, that's it's sold out everywhere and in all colors?
> I was specifically looking for the Dark Khaki in that line.
> And also, is there a difference between Dark Khaki and Dark Dune?



I have the Hamilton specchio coffee with gold trim and HW saffiano, bought it online. Now I am looking for the black with silver trim and HW saffiano but cannot find it anywhere. Saw it online once but someone else beat me to it.


----------



## babysunshine

ubo22 said:


> Specchio is an older MK line that came out in black/gold, black/silver, dark khaki/gold, coffee/gold, luggage/gold, pearl grey/silver, optic white/silver, and maybe some other combinations.  It is no longer made.  However, MK seems to be coming back with it on the Sutton and Selma messenger.



I have the coffee with gold trim and HW, am looking for a black with silver trim and HW but cannot find it. Last I saw one online I was too late and someone beat me to it.


----------



## ubo22

babysunshine said:


> I have the coffee with gold trim and HW, am looking for a black with silver trim and HW but cannot find it. Last I saw one online I was too late and someone beat me to it.


There are several on sale on eBay.


----------



## ubo22

Bags4beauty said:


> So I just found and bought a n/s Hamilton in dark dune online and I just came in the mail and I love it!
> 
> But... I'm a bit effy about the stitching in the corners in the buttom on the outside.
> They look a bit "clumpy" and not very smooth to me. I've posted a few pictures so all you experts can see
> 
> Is this how they're supposed to look or is this badly made?
> 
> I hope all you Hamilton-girls can help. Thanks


The stitching on the bottom corners of your Hamilton is normal.  Because of the stiff saffiano leather and the structured bottom of the Hamilton, the bottom corners are stitched like this to provide support to the bag.  You'll have to make sure not to get any of that corner stitching snagged on anything because, if it unravels, the bottom corner stitching can open up and cause a hole to appear.  I've seen examples of this on damaged, used bags on eBay.


----------



## Bags4beauty

ubo22 said:


> The stitching on the bottom corners of your Hamilton is normal.  Because of the stiff saffiano leather and the structured bottom of the Hamilton, the bottom corners are stitched like this to provide support to the bag.  You'll have to make sure not to get any of that corner stitching snagged on anything because, if it unravels, the bottom corner stitching can open up and cause a hole to appear.  I've seen examples of this on damaged, used bags on eBay.




Ok. Thank you for that. The saffiano is new to me. But very beautyful bag and i love the structured look


----------



## FinFun

Have you guys ever seen this Hamilton before? Is this some past model or a fake? Just bumbed into this on an online auction site, not looking to buy but got curious...
i3.aijaa.com/t/00202/13547246.t.jpg


----------



## Minkette

FinFun said:


> Have you guys ever seen this Hamilton before? Is this some past model or a fake? Just bumbed into this on an online auction site, not looking to buy but got curious...
> i3.aijaa.com/t/00202/13547246.t.jpg


I have never seen that bag...


----------



## FinFun

Minkette said:


> I have never seen that bag...


 The seller is selling it as a 'rare' Michael Kors Hamilton. I had never seen it either...


----------



## southernbelle82

FinFun said:


> Have you guys ever seen this Hamilton before? Is this some past model or a fake? Just bumbed into this on an online auction site, not looking to buy but got curious...
> 
> i3.aijaa.com/t/00202/13547246.t.jpg




Nope! Never seen it!!!


----------



## smileydimples

Just ordered this Dark Pink!!! I saw it on sale at Dillards or 208.00 and Nordstrom priced matched it and I used my 20.00 note


----------



## smileydimples

Anyone this there is a difference in color for the MICHAEL Michael Kors Hamilton East West Satchel in deep pink and Fushia?


----------



## smileydimples

theheidis said:


> View attachment 2758692
> 
> Just got this cutie



Super cute I almost got that one but went with the all dark pink one


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> Just ordered this Dark Pink!!! I saw it on sale at Dillards or 208.00 and Nordstrom priced matched it and I used my 20.00 note


Great deal!  You must be on a shopping spree!  Nice!


----------



## smileydimples

ubo22 said:


> Great deal!  You must be on a shopping spree!  Nice!



I need to stop  after I get my red stud selma....... I hate seeing new things I like, but I love a good deal


----------



## Christa72720

smileydimples said:


> Anyone this there is a difference in color for the MICHAEL Michael Kors Hamilton East West Satchel in deep pink and Fushia?


There is a slight difference. The fuschia has a little more purple/blue undertone.. But they are extremely similar.


----------



## FinFun

Comparison pic between Hamilton MD Traveler and Hamilton MD TZ Tote with a wallet for size reference. I think I have fallen in love with the Tote  It's so cute and also a perfect size to fit all the necessary stuff I carry. Looks tiny in the pic though next to my winter parka (it's so cold in here)! 

The thing is, I just got a Selma and a Bedford Gusset, so there is no way I can justify another one just yet. I'm hoping Santa will be generous this year


----------



## ubo22

FinFun said:


> Comparison pic between Hamilton MD Traveler and Hamilton MD TZ Tote with a wallet for size reference. I think I have fallen in love with the Tote  It's so cute and also a perfect size to fit all the necessary stuff I carry. Looks tiny in the pic though next to my winter parka (it's so cold in here)!
> 
> The thing is, I just got a Selma and a Bedford Gusset, so there is no way I can justify another one just yet. I'm hoping Santa will be generous this year


Hmmm.  The top zip Hamilton tote is a really cute bag.  I like it, but the medium would be way too small for me.  It looks tiny compared to your winter parka!    And I guess you can only carry it on your forearm or in your hand with a winter coat.  Hmmm.


----------



## smileydimples

Those of you who have a quilted hamilton how does it hold up?


----------



## smileydimples

Wondering how she would hold up  Any one out there have a quilted hamilton Details on her: Grommets and whipstitch detailing add an unexpected edge to MICHAEL Michael Kors' structured satchel in posh quilted leather.
Leather
Imported
Double handles, detachable shoulder strap
Magnetic snap closure; lined
Interior zip pocket, two interior slip pockets
14"L x 6"W x 8"H; 5" handle drop, 11" strap drop


----------



## Misspurse20

So I hope I am doing this right but after what feels like an eternity I am finally joining the club here is my first hamilton and it just happens to be my first Michael as well.....however I don't believe it to be my last I actually just got her in the mail today and well I am 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
already plotting my next purchase &#128513; is that normal???.


----------



## ubo22

Misspurse20 said:


> So I hope I am doing this right but after what feels like an eternity I am finally joining the club here is my first hamilton and it just happens to be my first Michael as well.....however I don't believe it to be my last I actually just got her in the mail today and well I am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2787636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> already plotting my next purchase &#128513; is that normal???.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2787635


Welcome to the Hamilton Hotties' Clubhouse!  :welcome2:  Enjoy your beautiful, new, aqua Hamilton tote!


----------



## Teacher girl

Misspurse20 said:


> So I hope I am doing this right but after what feels like an eternity I am finally joining the club here is my first hamilton and it just happens to be my first Michael as well.....however I don't believe it to be my last I actually just got her in the mail today and well I am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2787636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> already plotting my next purchase &#128513; is that normal???.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2787635




Very pretty don't you just love it!! I have the same one bought it a few weeks ago. I want another one already at least I'm not alone!! Lol


----------



## Misspurse20

Phew glad I am not alone&#128521;yes absolutely love the Aqua! Maybe mandarine next?


----------



## Teacher girl

Misspurse20 said:


> Phew glad I am not alone&#128521;yes absolutely love the Aqua! Maybe mandarine next?




I know, right!! Mandarin is beautiful!!


----------



## AmMo

Misspurse20 said:


> So I hope I am doing this right but after what feels like an eternity I am finally joining the club here is my first hamilton and it just happens to be my first Michael as well.....however I don't believe it to be my last I actually just got her in the mail today and well I am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2787636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> already plotting my next purchase &#128513; is that normal???.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2787635




Ahh gorgeous! This is the exact hamilton I want! Now because of your pics I am going to finally order it and stop wondering if I should. I'm new to Michael too, so far I have a large black Selma and a hamilton crossbody and this beauty is next. So yes, it is normal to be thinking of your next purchase already. I'm quickly realizing how addicting MK is! In love with the structured bags and saffiano leather. Congrats!


----------



## Misspurse20

Oh yeah do not hesitate the pics can't even do it justice honestly it is sooooo gorgeous in real life


----------



## AmMo

Misspurse20 said:


> Oh yeah do not hesitate the pics can't even do it justice honestly it is sooooo gorgeous in real life




I figured as much! I can't wait to see it in real life. The funny thing is I would never normally be drawn to this colour, but something about it on this bag with the silver hardware is to die for!


----------



## AmMo

Hi everyone, just a question for you all, I'm trying to decide between a N/S or E/W Hamilton...would love to hear some opinions on each...I had a N/S Hamilton in black but ended up exchanging it for a large Selma. I absolutely love the look and style of the Hamilton but I found the N/S was hard to get things in and out of when on my shoulder. I haven't tried an E/W yet. I really miss my Hamilton and know I need to add one to my collection but struggling on which one to get. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## esade

Hey ladies!! Okay so I'm struggling on a decision right now... I was thinking about getting a Sutton in black ( I don't have any black bag bc I sold them)  or the Hamilton in Claret ( I already have a medium Selma in luggage) I just need help deciding! I want it to be able to fit my 13in mac book and a large-ish planner (the Day Designer) ... I'm leaning more towards the Sutton but I JUST became aware of how beautiful the Hamiltons are!!! Which on should I get?? Also, do you think the Hamilton will be on sale for black friday or other holiday sales (preferably at Nordstrom) ? 

Thank you!!!


----------



## ubo22

esade said:


> Hey ladies!! Okay so I'm struggling on a decision right now... I was thinking about getting a Sutton in black ( I don't have any black bag bc I sold them)  or the Hamilton in Claret ( I already have a medium Selma in luggage) I just need help deciding! I want it to be able to fit my 13in mac book and a large-ish planner (the Day Designer) ... I'm leaning more towards the Sutton but I JUST became aware of how beautiful the Hamiltons are!!! Which on should I get?? Also, do you think the Hamilton will be on sale for black friday or other holiday sales (preferably at Nordstrom) ?
> 
> Thank you!!!


If you plan to use it for a mac book (i.e., heavier items), do not get a Sutton.  The shoulder strap on the Sutton does not work well with heavier loads.  I would suggest the n/s Hamilton tote.  There will definitely be Black Friday sales that include the Hamilton because it is one of the most popular MK styles, along with the Sutton and Selma.


----------



## ubo22

AmMo said:


> Hi everyone, just a question for you all, I'm trying to decide between a N/S or E/W Hamilton...would love to hear some opinions on each...I had a N/S Hamilton in black but ended up exchanging it for a large Selma. I absolutely love the look and style of the Hamilton but I found the N/S was hard to get things in and out of when on my shoulder. I haven't tried an E/W yet. I really miss my Hamilton and know I need to add one to my collection but struggling on which one to get. Any help is appreciated!


I only have the n/s Hamilton tote, but if you found it hard to get things out of it when it was on your shoulder, you'll have the same problem with the e/w Hamilton.  The shoulder strap drop on the n/s is 12" and on the e/w is 11".

I only use my n/s Hamilton tote on days when I have extra things to carry because it can get heavy for every day use.  If you want a Hamilton and plan to use it as a regular, every day handbag, then go with the e/w version.


----------



## fieldsinspring

Macys has some good deals and an additional 20% ending today. Just scored the large hamilton stripe microstud for $256 from $428 and went through ****** and got 6% back! :yahoo

View attachment 2790185


----------



## FinFun

I just ordered the NS Hamilton, soft leather, in Luggage and WGH. I am a silver/white gold girl, but something about the GH in Kors bags speaks to me. I am wondering though if I should have gotten the silver one after all - I could still make the change. 

What do you guys think looks best with the soft luggage leather, silver or gold? Will the gold clash badly with my jewellery? I do like how warm and classy the GH looks with the luggage leather, but would silver be more practical?


----------



## ubo22

FinFun said:


> I just ordered the NS Hamilton, soft leather, in Luggage and WGH. I am a silver/white gold girl, but something about the GH in Kors bags speaks to me. I am wondering though if I should have gotten the silver one after all - I could still make the change.
> 
> What do you guys think looks best with the soft luggage leather, silver or gold? Will the gold clash badly with my jewellery? I do like how warm and classy the GH looks with the luggage leather, but would silver be more practical?


The soft leather luggage n/s Hamilton looks phenomenal with both gold and silver hardware.  I personally would lean towards ghw because the bag is a medium toned brown which matches well with ghw.  However, if all your other jewelry is silver/white then I think you might like the shw version better, as it would match your jewelry better.


----------



## smileydimples

fieldsinspring said:


> Macys has some good deals and an additional 20% ending today. Just scored the large hamilton stripe microstud for $256 from $428 and went through ****** and got 6% back! :yahoo
> 
> View attachment 2790185



After you posted I ordered the smaller version &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516; since my fushia one got canceled at Belk &#128541;&#128541;


----------



## paula3boys

FinFun said:


> I just ordered the NS Hamilton, soft leather, in Luggage and WGH. I am a silver/white gold girl, but something about the GH in Kors bags speaks to me. I am wondering though if I should have gotten the silver one after all - I could still make the change.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think looks best with the soft luggage leather, silver or gold? Will the gold clash badly with my jewellery? I do like how warm and classy the GH looks with the luggage leather, but would silver be more practical?




Where did you find it?


----------



## fieldsinspring

Yay!! What color did you get? 




smileydimples said:


> After you posted I ordered the smaller version &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516; since my fushia one got canceled at Belk &#128541;&#128541;


----------



## smileydimples

fieldsinspring said:


> Yay!! What color did you get?


I got the black  in the small Hamilton and then I got the Selma Micro stud in pearl grey. I thought the grey looked better in the Selma and the black was better in the Hamilton


----------



## fieldsinspring

Great choices!! I was tempted with the dark pink/black selma on sale (need the large) but I know I LOVE the microstud stripe hamilton. I got black also. Can't wait to see yours! 




smileydimples said:


> I got the black  in the small Hamilton and then I got the Selma Micro stud in pearl grey. I thought the grey looked better in the Selma and the black was better in the Hamilton


----------



## FinFun

ubo22 said:


> The soft leather luggage n/s Hamilton looks phenomenal with both gold and silver hardware.  I personally would lean towards ghw because the bag is a medium toned brown which matches well with ghw.  However, if all your other jewelry is silver/white then I think you might like the shw version better, as it would match your jewelry better.



Thank you! I also think the warm color of the gold works so well with the color of the bag - I think I'll keep it as it was my first choise. I used to not like gold at all, but see myself leaning towards it more and more - I'm actually thinking of getting a gold toned/rosegold watch as well...


----------



## FinFun

paula3boys said:


> Where did you find it?



I got it from a Finnish internet auction (a bit like ebay), from a seller/company that sells new authentic bags, I paid almost -25% less than the regular listing price. European Zalando has them as well, they just had a -14% markdown on them for a couple if weeks but the price has gone up again.


----------



## ubo22

FinFun said:


> Thank you! I also think the warm color of the gold works so well with the color of the bag - I think I'll keep it as it was my first choise. I used to not like gold at all, but see myself leaning towards it more and more - I'm actually thinking of getting a gold toned/rosegold watch as well...


I like ghw on all MK bag colors except black, white, and grey.  Those bag colors look best with shw IMO.


----------



## mrsn03

Hello to all&#128522; I just purchased the hamilton signature satchel in black. This is the new color out with shw.
I purchased off eBay as I couldn't find in any local department store like macys. It sold for $219 and it costs $298 originally. Everything looks authentic inside & out. Normally his magnectic closure button will say team usa 1974222 but in this style it doesn't . 
Does anyone own this new color style who can answer my question? Thank you


----------



## mrsn03

Hello welcome to the club&#128522; and yes this is very normal. 
His bags are addicting and gorgeous! From his designs to his structured bags. I have five of his bags: 2 hamiltons 
And 2 Selmas, 1 Cynthia and I can't wait to recieve the hamilton micro stud center stripe satchel&#128540;


----------



## smileydimples

Anyone looking for a rasberry hamilton it is on sale at dillards for 250.00 on line thats were I got mine


----------



## smileydimples

Look what came in the mail today dark pink&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; I love it


----------



## AmMo

smileydimples said:


> Look what came in the mail today dark pink&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; I love it




Sooo pretty! Congrats! &#128522;


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> Anyone looking for a rasberry hamilton it is on sale at dillards for 250.00 on line thats were I got mine







smileydimples said:


> Look what came in the mail today dark pink&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; I love it




Raspberry or dark pink is on sale online?


----------



## smileydimples

Raspberry is on sale the larger size, just looked for you this morning it's gone now at Dillard's &#128532;&#128532;&#128532; 
 I also got the dark pink on sale too.. Nordstrom price matched it since it was marked down at another store


----------



## fieldsinspring

My large microstud stripe just arrived!! What do you guys think? I *think* I love it but not sure if it's too much going on


----------



## jojon21

fieldsinspring said:


> My large microstud stripe just arrived!! What do you guys think? I *think* I love it but not sure if it's too much going on
> 
> View attachment 2792739
> 
> View attachment 2792740
> 
> View attachment 2792741



It's gorgeous!  I don't think there is too much going on, it is just perfect!


----------



## ScottyGal

jojon21 said:


> It's gorgeous!  I don't think there is too much going on, it is just perfect!



+1 it's lovely!


----------



## FinFun

So, I received my Hamilton NS Tote in luggage today (regular leather) and it's wonderful except I can see two lighter spots on the front. They're approximately the size of a small pin, and you can only see them in a certain light/angle. Is this normal? Am I being paranoid? 

I hate that I'm exactly the type of a person to get caught up in thinking about this and I don't want it to ruin the bag for me... Also, I just wouldn't want to go through the hassle of returning the bag and asking for another one.

What do you guys think? Is this normal for this kind of leather? Is this just a stupid first world problem and should I just focus on other things?

Ps. I'm on my iPhone and can't attach pics, so here's a link to one pic (taken with a flash):
i2.aijaa.com/t/00288/13562612.t.jpg


----------



## smileydimples

fieldsinspring said:


> My large microstud stripe just arrived!! What do you guys think? I *think* I love it but not sure if it's too much going on
> 
> View attachment 2792739
> 
> View attachment 2792740
> 
> View attachment 2792741


 
I love it!!!!!!!!! My smaller one of this came in today


----------



## mrsn03

I love it!!!&#128515; it's not to much going on at all.the center stripe makes the bag stand out. 
I really want the pearl gray small satchel (micro stud) version.


----------



## keishapie1973

jojon21 said:


> it's gorgeous!  I don't think there is too much going on, it is just perfect!



+2 It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Thank you guys!! I'm debating. I do love it though and such a steal! I'm considering the pearl grey, but I'll just have to see. It's beautiful though! 



jojon21 said:


> It's gorgeous!  I don't think there is too much going on, it is just perfect!





_Lee said:


> +1 it's lovely!



Do you like it? Pics!  



smileydimples said:


> I love it!!!!!!!!! My smaller one of this came in today





mrsn03 said:


> I love it!!!&#128515; it's not to much going on at all.the center stripe makes the bag stand out.
> I really want the pearl gray small satchel (micro stud) version.





tauketula said:


> +2 It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## smileydimples

fieldsinspring said:


> Thank you guys!! I'm debating. I do love it though and such a steal! I'm considering the pearl grey, but I'll just have to see. It's beautiful though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like it? Pics!



Yes I like it &#55357;&#56476;&#55357;&#56476;&#55357;&#56476;&#55357;&#56476; I had a time deciding if I wanted the bigger one but decided not. I also got the pearl grey micro stud but in the medium selma. I wasn't quite sure if I liked the pearl grey in this style it stood out more in the black
I will post a pic &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## smileydimples

Sorry still had paper on it I'm at work Here she is !!! I have been wanting this bag for awhile but didn't want to pay full price since I wanted other bags


----------



## B_girl_

My new baby! Luggage colored hamilton )


----------



## ubo22

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2792962
> 
> 
> 
> My new baby! Luggage colored hamilton )


Gorgeous!  My heart just skipped a beat.


----------



## smileydimples

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2792962
> 
> 
> 
> My new baby! Luggage colored hamilton )


 Bag twin  Love it!! congrats!!!


----------



## B_girl_

ubo22 said:


> Gorgeous!  My heart just skipped a beat.


Thank youuu


----------



## B_girl_

smileydimples said:


> Bag twin  Love it!! congrats!!!


ahhh thank you! so far I love it! It's my first neutral colored bag, I'm excited


----------



## jojon21

smileydimples said:


> Sorry still had paper on it I'm at work Here she is !!! I have been wanting this bag for awhile but didn't want to pay full price since I wanted other bags



This is so gorgeous!


----------



## jojon21

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2792962
> 
> 
> 
> My new baby! Luggage colored hamilton )



Bag twins! Enjoy


----------



## fieldsinspring

Love it!!! I'm going to look at the grey, I agree the studs stand out more on black but with mine being the large I wonder if I would prefer the grey... 




smileydimples said:


> Sorry still had paper on it I'm at work Here she is !!! I have been wanting this bag for awhile but didn't want to pay full price since I wanted other bags


----------



## B_girl_

smileydimples said:


> Sorry still had paper on it I'm at work Here she is !!! I have been wanting this bag for awhile but didn't want to pay full price since I wanted other bags


I love the micro stud!! So classy!


----------



## keishapie1973

smileydimples said:


> Sorry still had paper on it I'm at work Here she is !!! I have been wanting this bag for awhile but didn't want to pay full price since I wanted other bags



Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Linz379

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2792962
> 
> 
> 
> My new baby! Luggage colored hamilton )


Lovely


----------



## fieldsinspring

Okay so grey microstud stripe just arrived. Here they Are together...


----------



## smileydimples

fieldsinspring said:


> Okay so grey microstud stripe just arrived. Here they Are together...
> View attachment 2794506
> 
> View attachment 2794508
> 
> View attachment 2794510



OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Love them both!!!!


----------



## ubo22

fieldsinspring said:


> Okay so grey microstud stripe just arrived. Here they Are together...
> View attachment 2794506
> 
> View attachment 2794508
> 
> View attachment 2794510


You know, I wasn't a fan of the microstuds until I saw your pictures.  They are both really pretty.  I think I'd go with black over pearl grey because the microstuds contrast better against the black.  If the pearl grey was heather grey (a bit darker grey), I think I'd go with that one.  I love that both have silver hardware.  The silver hardware looks great on both grey and black.


----------



## jojon21

They are both gorgeous ~ I too prefer the wow factor and contrast on the black.  The grey is pretty but more understated.  Which one do you prefer?


----------



## fieldsinspring

Thanks!! 


smileydimples said:


> OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Love them both!!!!



I agree! Love the silver hardware. I hadn't seen the microstud much but saw it at macy's and really liked it. When I saw it down to $250 from $428 I had to snag it. 



ubo22 said:


> You know, I wasn't a fan of the microstuds until I saw your pictures.  They are both really pretty.  I think I'd go with black over pearl grey because the microstuds contrast better against the black.  If the pearl grey was heather grey (a bit darker grey), I think I'd go with that one.  I love that both have silver hardware.  The silver hardware looks great on both grey and black.



Thanks!! I thought I liked the contrast but to be honest when it came, the large size it kind of stuck out to me and I wasn't sure. The grey in real life is super pretty and has the added bling of the studs but not too much and not too distracting, to me. I think if it were the smaller I might like the black but in the large I am definitely preferring the grey. With the silver hardware I'm loving it. I actually purchased the large pearl grey a year or two ago but found it too blah.I think the added pizazz to this is just what it needs. For me. 



jojon21 said:


> They are both gorgeous ~ I too prefer the wow factor and contrast on the black.  The grey is pretty but more understated.  Which one do you prefer?


----------



## smileydimples

fieldsinspring said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> I agree! Love the silver hardware. I hadn't seen the microstud much but saw it at macy's and really liked it. When I saw it down to $250 from $428 I had to snag it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!! I thought I liked the contrast but to be honest when it came, the large size it kind of stuck out to me and I wasn't sure. The grey in real life is super pretty and has the added bling of the studs but not too much and not too distracting, to me. I think if it were the smaller I might like the black but in the large I am definitely preferring the grey. With the silver hardware I'm loving it. I actually purchased the large pearl grey a year or two ago but found it too blah.I think the added pizazz to this is just what it needs. For me.



Have you seen the optic white one at all  I am wondering how it would be


----------



## fieldsinspring

I haven't. I bet it's gorgeous, but I can't do all white. 



smileydimples said:


> Have you seen the optic white one at all  I am wondering how it would be


----------



## B_girl_

fieldsinspring said:


> Okay so grey microstud stripe just arrived. Here they Are together...
> View attachment 2794506
> 
> View attachment 2794508
> 
> View attachment 2794510


Omg! They're both gorgeous, the Pearl gray is my favorite! So pretty with the silver


----------



## cdtracing

fieldsinspring said:


> Okay so grey microstud stripe just arrived. Here they Are together...
> View attachment 2794506
> 
> View attachment 2794508
> 
> View attachment 2794510



Wow Factor!!!  The more I see the micro studs, the more I love it!  Especially the black!  I just love the contrast.  Another one to add to my list of must haves!


----------



## cdtracing

fieldsinspring said:


> My large microstud stripe just arrived!! What do you guys think? I *think* I love it but not sure if it's too much going on
> 
> View attachment 2792739
> 
> View attachment 2792740
> 
> View attachment 2792741



Congratulations!  This is the one I want on my next buying spree!


----------



## cdtracing

Does anyone have the croco embossed black w/ grey center Hamilton bag, EW or NS?  I've been looking at one online on Ebay but I'm undecided.  I would love any feedback anyone can give me, especially buying on Ebay.  Anyone know any reputable sellers?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## fieldsinspring

Thanks!! I agree. In this size I LOVE the grey, with the added studs and silver. Love it 



B_girl_ said:


> Omg! They're both gorgeous, the Pearl gray is my favorite! So pretty with the silver



Yes you should! They are on great sales right now so go for it! 



cdtracing said:


> Wow Factor!!!  The more I see the micro studs, the more I love it!  Especially the black!  I just love the contrast.  Another one to add to my list of must haves!


----------



## bellevie0891

Neeeedd this! 

Has anyone seen it anywhere else? I've never even seen it before. 

Gorgeous!

Saw this on @Zappos_Mobile!
http://www.zappos.com/product/84217..._medium=referral&utm_source=email&splash=none


----------



## Sassyjgm

I added a pop of color with the Aqua Hamilton on an afternoon at the museum.


----------



## cdtracing

The aqua is gorgeous!  Can't really tell from the pic....is the hardware gold or silver?


----------



## ubo22

Sassyjgm said:


> I added a pop of color with the Aqua Hamilton on an afternoon at the museum.


Gorgeous photo!  The aqua Hamilton matches your scarf and outfit perfectly!


----------



## ubo22

tonyaann said:


> Neeeedd this!
> 
> Has anyone seen it anywhere else? I've never even seen it before.
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> Saw this on @Zappos_Mobile!
> http://www.zappos.com/product/84217..._medium=referral&utm_source=email&splash=none


tonyaann, Finfun just posted some pictures comparing this bag to the Hamilton Traveler earlier in this thread...

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/hamilton-hotties-clubhouse-639924-114.html#post27571064

and ilysukixD discusses this bag in the Hamilton Traveler thread here...

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/new-hamilton-traveler-875006-4.html#post27533285


----------



## Sassyjgm

It's silver.


----------



## Sassyjgm

Thank you. I love scarves just about as much as I love bags. This was a $5 find at Wal-Mart of all places!


----------



## keishapie1973

Sassyjgm said:


> I added a pop of color with the Aqua Hamilton on an afternoon at the museum.



Gorgeous!!!! The bag is the perfect pop of color......


----------



## ubo22

Sassyjgm said:


> Thank you. I love scarves just about as much as I love bags. This was a $5 find at Wal-Mart of all places!


That scarf was a great find!  Only $5 at Walmart?!?!  It matches the bag perfectly.  Amazing!!!


----------



## bellevie0891

Sassyjgm said:


> I added a pop of color with the Aqua Hamilton on an afternoon at the museum.




Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## bellevie0891

ubo22 said:


> tonyaann, Finfun just posted some pictures comparing this bag to the Hamilton Traveler earlier in this thread...
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/hamilton-hotties-clubhouse-639924-114.html#post27571064
> 
> and ilysukixD discusses this bag in the Hamilton Traveler thread here...
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/new-hamilton-traveler-875006-4.html#post27533285




Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## FinFun

Sassyjgm said:


> I added a pop of color with the Aqua Hamilton on an afternoon at the museum.


 
You look so beautiful and the bag is gorgeous!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Nordstrom has a few new markdowns, including the large hamilton in deep pink for $214.80 (40%off)


----------



## Sarah03

I love Macy's!  This beauty was 25% off & an additional 20% off for using my Macy's card!  I've been waiting for this bag to go on sale. 
View attachment 2797817


----------



## cdtracing

Sarah03 said:


> I love Macy's!  This beauty was 25% off & an additional 20% off for using my Macy's card!  I've been waiting for this bag to go on sale.
> View attachment 2797817



Was this in store or online?  Love the bag!


----------



## Sarah03

cdtracing said:


> Was this in store or online?  Love the bag!




In store. It was the last one. 

Thank you!!


----------



## smileydimples

Sarah03 said:


> In store. It was the last one.
> 
> Thank you!!



How did you get the 20% off?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> I love Macy's!  This beauty was 25% off & an additional 20% off for using my Macy's card!  I've been waiting for this bag to go on sale.
> View attachment 2797817


Love those studs!!!


----------



## Sarah03

smileydimples said:


> How did you get the 20% off?




The SA said there was a coupon she could use today. I'm not sure what it was. There weren't any signs up.


----------



## Sarah03

BeachBagGal said:


> Love those studs!!!




Thank you!


----------



## mobear

Brand new to the forum, and the Michael Kors club!  I've had Coachies in the past but have mostly just carried generic run-of-the-mill store bags.  I was treated to this stunning soft leather Hamilton with SHW after doing a ton of research on which handbag would be right for me, and now I can't get enough of her!      Pictures are from when I moved all my worldly possessions over!


----------



## jojon21

mobear said:


> Brand new to the forum, and the Michael Kors club!  I've had Coachies in the past but have mostly just carried generic run-of-the-mill store bags.  I was treated to this stunning soft leather Hamilton with SHW after doing a ton of research on which handbag would be right for me, and now I can't get enough of her!      Pictures are from when I moved all my worldly possessions over!



Congrats and welcome to the club! Your black with silver hw is just stunning, and the soft leather is my favorite!


----------



## mobear

jojon21 said:


> Congrats and welcome to the club! Your black with silver hw is just stunning, and the soft leather is my favorite!


Thank you!  Already plotting what my next one will be .  BF isn't going to be too happy, lol!  For now I'll live vicariously through all the wonderful posts here.  And I agree...I really didn't want the saffiano leather; I love the slouchy but somewhat tailored look.


----------



## ubo22

mobear said:


> Brand new to the forum, and the Michael Kors club!  I've had Coachies in the past but have mostly just carried generic run-of-the-mill store bags.  I was treated to this stunning soft leather Hamilton with SHW after doing a ton of research on which handbag would be right for me, and now I can't get enough of her!      Pictures are from when I moved all my worldly possessions over!


Bag twins...except mine is saffiano leather.    I know you prefer soft leather, though.  
Welcome to the MK forum and Hamilton Hotties' Clubhouse.  :welcome2:


----------



## BeachBagGal

I ordered the E/W Hamilton Dark Dune from Macys.com.  It's on sale right now for $223.00 + an addt'l 20% off!!! I haven't tried this style before so I hope it works for me! I ordered the Sutton recently, although a very nice bag, the style just didn't work for me.


----------



## cdtracing

BeachBagGal said:


> I ordered the E/W Hamilton Dark Dune from Macys.com.  It's on sale right now for $223.00 + an addt'l 20% off!!! I haven't tried this style before so I hope it works for me! I ordered the Sutton recently, although a very nice bag, the style just didn't work for me.



OMG!!  I have to stop!  I just ordered the Hamilton N/S in Dark Dune from Macy's.  I already ordered an Aqua E/W Hamilton this week & yesterday I bought a large black Delancy shoulder tote.  And I'm thinking about getting a large Selma with micro studs.  I am soooooo addicted!


----------



## ubo22

BeachBagGal said:


> I ordered the E/W Hamilton Dark Dune from Macys.com.  It's on sale right now for $223.00 + an addt'l 20% off!!! I haven't tried this style before so I hope it works for me! I ordered the Sutton recently, although a very nice bag, the style just didn't work for me.





cdtracing said:


> OMG!!  I have to stop!  I just ordered the Hamilton N/S in Dark Dune from Macy's.  I already ordered an Aqua E/W Hamilton this week & yesterday I bought a large black Delancy shoulder tote.  And I'm thinking about getting a large Selma with micro studs.  I am soooooo addicted!



Congrats!  Great bags in a great color at an awesome price!!!!!    Bag twins on the n/s dark dune Hamilton tote.


----------



## BeachBagGal

cdtracing said:


> OMG!!  I have to stop!  I just ordered the Hamilton N/S in Dark Dune from Macy's.  I already ordered an Aqua E/W Hamilton this week & yesterday I bought a large black Delancy shoulder tote.  And I'm thinking about getting a large Selma with micro studs.  I am soooooo addicted!


I know these sales are a killer!!! What a fun bag week for you!!


----------



## cdtracing

BeachBagGal said:


> I know these sales are a killer!!! What a fun bag week for you!!



These sales are just awesome!  And I wanted a Dark Dune since I read the color is being discontinued.  I want to get one before they were all gone.  I love the Hamilton style; this one will be number 3.  The other 2 are E/W.  This will be my first N/S.


----------



## smileydimples

fieldsinspring said:


> Okay so grey microstud stripe just arrived. Here they Are together...
> View attachment 2794506
> 
> View attachment 2794508
> 
> View attachment 2794510



Hahahahahahaah I am your mini twin after seeing your grey .....guess what...... yup I got the grey too


----------



## BeachBagGal

cdtracing said:


> These sales are just awesome!  And I wanted a Dark Dune since I read the color is being discontinued.  I want to get one before they were all gone.  I love the Hamilton style; this one will be number 3.  The other 2 are E/W.  This will be my first N/S.


I'm excited to get this bag and I'm really hoping it will work for me! I love the color Dark Dune and it will be a great neutral to go with a variety of colors. Why did you go for the N/S this time instead of the E/W? Just to try something different?


----------



## fieldsinspring

Yay!! I hope you love it!! 




smileydimples said:


> Hahahahahahaah I am your mini twin after seeing your grey .....guess what...... yup I got the grey too


----------



## cdtracing

BeachBagGal said:


> I'm excited to get this bag and I'm really hoping it will work for me! I love the color Dark Dune and it will be a great neutral to go with a variety of colors. Why did you go for the N/S this time instead of the E/W? Just to try something different?


 
Just to try something different.  I have 2 E/W & love them.  I have always like larger purses because I carry a lot of stuff, especially for my family.  I decided to take the plunge on the N/S because it's taller.  I'm sure I'm going to love it as much as my E/W.  Congrats on your new bag.  I'm sure you'll love it!


----------



## keishapie1973

mobear said:


> Brand new to the forum, and the Michael Kors club!  I've had Coachies in the past but have mostly just carried generic run-of-the-mill store bags.  I was treated to this stunning soft leather Hamilton with SHW after doing a ton of research on which handbag would be right for me, and now I can't get enough of her!      Pictures are from when I moved all my worldly possessions over!



This bag looks amazing with the silver hardware!!!! Congrats......


----------



## cberrie

Hi Ladies!!

This is my first time posting in this forum so sorry if i posted in the wrong thread  I'm thinking of getting myself a Black hamilton saffiano large tote. I saw the bag on a girl's shoulder like 2 weeks ago and I just fell for it! I need a everyday big bag to carry schoolbooks and sometimes my laptop. I got some questions that i hope you could all help me answer..

1. Does anybody know it the bag can hold a macbook air 13 inch? I looked up the measurements and it should be fine but on the pictures it doesnt look quite as big as the laptop..

2. Is the gold chain removable? If i wanted to go without the chain someday is it possible? 

And last of all.. do you think its worth getting? I have never owned a designer handbag before so this would be my first   I love the MK design and bought the Jet Set Travel Saffiano Leather Wallet in yellow and i love it! Its such a nice color and it really goes well with any bag! While i love the MK hamilton design I'm a little worried if I will eventually get sick of it? What do you owners think? is the bag a timeless piece? Thanks for all your help. I looooove the pictures in this thread! Couldn't stop looking


----------



## ubo22

cberrie said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> This is my first time posting in this forum so sorry if i posted in the wrong thread  I'm thinking of getting myself a Black hamilton saffiano large tote. I saw the bag on a girl's shoulder like 2 weeks ago and I just fell for it! I need a everyday big bag to carry schoolbooks and sometimes my laptop. I got some questions that i hope you could all help me answer..
> 
> 1. Does anybody know it the bag can hold a macbook air 13 inch? I looked up the measurements and it should be fine but on the pictures it doesnt look quite as big as the laptop..
> 
> 2. Is the gold chain removable? If i wanted to go without the chain someday is it possible?
> 
> And last of all.. do you think its worth getting? I have never owned a designer handbag before so this would be my first   I love the MK design and bought the Jet Set Travel Saffiano Leather Wallet in yellow and i love it! Its such a nice color and it really goes well with any bag! While i love the MK hamilton design I'm a little worried if I will eventually get sick of it? What do you owners think? is the bag a timeless piece? Thanks for all your help. I looooove the pictures in this thread! Couldn't stop looking


The Hamilton is a beautiful bag with the lock and belt design similar in design to the Hermes Birkin bag, so a timeless style.  I own the large n/s black saffiano leather Hamilton tote with silver hardware.  It's a gorgeous bag!  My bag's measurements are 14"L x 12.5"H x 6"D.  It will definitely accommodate your 13" MacBook Air.  Unfortunately, the shoulder chain and leather strap is not removable, but still looks very pretty when hanging from the bag.  The bag does get heavy when full, but I find that the shoulder strap is very comfortable and makes the added weight bearable when I need to carry a lot in it.  I say it's a buy if you fell for it when you saw someone else carrying it.  Good luck with your decision.


----------



## cberrie

ubo22 said:


> The Hamilton is a beautiful bag with the lock and belt design similar in design to the Hermes Birkin bag, so a timeless style.  I own the large n/s black saffiano leather Hamilton tote with silver hardware.  It's a gorgeous bag!  My bag's measurements are 14"L x 12.5"H x 6"D.  It will definitely accommodate your 13" MacBook Air.  Unfortunately, the shoulder chain and leather strap is not removable, but still looks very pretty when hanging from the bag.  The bag does get heavy when full, but I find that the shoulder strap is very comfortable and makes the added weight bearable when I need to carry a lot in it.  I say it's a buy if you fell for it when you saw someone else carrying it.  Good luck with your decision.




Thank you so much for your reply!  I think I will go with the gold hardware. I really like the look! The silver hardware is really pretty too but I think i'm more a gold person  Do you use your bag as a everyday-bag or is it to big for it?


----------



## ubo22

cberrie said:


> Thank you so much for your reply!  I think I will go with the gold hardware. I really like the look! The silver hardware is really pretty too but I think i'm more a gold person  Do you use your bag as a everyday-bag or is it to big for it?


Personally, I think the n/s Hamilton is too big for an every day bag. (Although, some like bigger bags like this for every day.)   I use mine when I have extra stuff to carry and plan to use it for business trips when I need a bigger tote.  My everyday bag is the large Selma.


----------



## cberrie

ubo22 said:


> Personally, I think the n/s Hamilton is too big for an every day bag. (Although, some like bigger bags like this for every day.)   I use mine when I have extra stuff to carry and plan to use it for business trips when I need a bigger tote.  My everyday bag is the large Selma.



omg you just created an obsession with the selma bag!! I googled some pictures and its gorgeous!! But my main concern is that i really wanted a stylish hangbag to carry my macbook air to school with. Do you think it would fit?


----------



## ubo22

cberrie said:


> omg you just created an obsession with the selma bag!! I googled some pictures and its gorgeous!! But my main concern is that i really wanted a stylish hangbag to carry my macbook air to school with. Do you think it would fit?


Fit the Selma?  Yes, I've heard others carry their macbooks in the Selma.  It is the same length and depth as the Hamilton, just not as tall, so you would only be able to fit your MacBook horizontally in it, not vertically.  And I'm not sure you could get your MacBook in there and zip it closed.  That depends on the width of your MacBook.

The n/s Hamilton tote is a larger bag, but not huge.  It is just taller than MK's other styles, so can accommodate taller items like files or laptops.  I like that it is stylish, but still practical when you have extra things to lug around.  It's a beautiful handbag that can serve as a tote.

The reason I like the large Selma as an every day bag is because it has a zip top.  I also love the wing design of the Selma.  It also can fit way more in it than it looks.  The bag looks regular size from the outside, but fits a ton on the inside.


----------



## cberrie

ubo22 said:


> Fit the Selma?  Yes, I've heard others carry their macbooks in the Selma.  It is the same length and depth as the Hamilton, just not as tall, so you would only be able to fit your MacBook horizontally in it, not vertically.  And I'm not sure you could get your MacBook in there and zip it closed.  That depends on the width of your MacBook.
> 
> The n/s Hamilton tote is a larger bag, but not huge.  It is just taller than MK's other styles, so can accommodate taller items like files or laptops.  I like that it is stylish, but still practical when you have extra things to lug around.  It's a beautiful handbag that can serve as a tote.
> 
> The reason I like the large Selma as an every day bag is because it has a zip top.  I also love the wing design of the Selma.  It also can fit way more in it than it looks.  The bag looks regular size from the outside, but fits a ton on the inside.



Woow the Selma is gorgeous! Now I have to rethink my decision  Really sorry if this is off-topic here in the hamilton clubhouse but since it looks like you really know your selmas I have a question for you  When i google the large selma satchel some pictures looks like they dont have the wing design. Like this for example: http://www.fastfoodandfastfashion.com/2013/10/zigzag-featuring-lacacl-premium-zigzag.html is it because the wings can be folded?


----------



## ubo22

cberrie said:


> Woow the Selma is gorgeous! Now I have to rethink my decision  Really sorry if this is off-topic here in the hamilton clubhouse but since it looks like you really know your selmas I have a question for you  When i google the large selma satchel some pictures looks like they dont have the wing design. Like this for example: http://www.fastfoodandfastfashion.com/2013/10/zigzag-featuring-lacacl-premium-zigzag.html is it because the wings can be folded?


The wings are there, just not so noticeable in those pictures because the Selma is so dark.  What I love about the Selma wings is that they aren't too exaggerated.  When the bag is full and unzipped, the wings actually disappear because the bag becomes a straight rectangle with the wings stretching flat.  That's why you can fit so much in the bag.  When full and unzipped, the Selma looks like a tote.  The wings flare out to their "natural position" when the bag is fully zipped up, if that makes sense.


----------



## mobear

Just wanted to say that so far I haven't found the N/S too difficult as an everyday bag and it is much, much bigger than what I'm used to (I normally wear a crossbody/messenger style).  I'll usually carry it in my elbow if I'm not going too far with it, but it's very comfortable on my shoulder.  My concern for you would be that it's fairly heavy when it's full and I don't have a MacBook in mine!  I do carry a lot of "junk", a water bottle, a book, etc when I take it to work though.  The Selma is gorgeous too, I just love how the Hamilton looks when it's broken in.


----------



## cberrie

mobear said:


> Just wanted to say that so far I haven't found the N/S too difficult as an everyday bag and it is much, much bigger than what I'm used to (I normally wear a crossbody/messenger style).  I'll usually carry it in my elbow if I'm not going too far with it, but it's very comfortable on my shoulder.  My concern for you would be that it's fairly heavy when it's full and I don't have a MacBook in mine!  I do carry a lot of "junk", a water bottle, a book, etc when I take it to work though.  The Selma is gorgeous too, I just love how the Hamilton looks when it's broken in.



Ahh so difficult to decide! I really love them both. I wanted a sophisticated elegant bag but still with some bling on it. I really looove the hamilton design but since its a big bag with a lot of gold im also aifraid that i will eventually get tired of it :/


----------



## fieldsinspring

Large violet  hamilton is $187.95 right now on michaelkors.com . There are several others including the claret large Sutton for $193.20!


----------



## cdtracing

Look what was just delivered.  It's the medium size; a little smaller than I'm use to but I'm trying to get use to carrying a smaller bag at times.  This won't be an every day carry but for those times when I want that pop of color!  The color shows up more blue aqua in the pics but in reality it has a more green base tone.


----------



## smileydimples

cdtracing said:


> Look what was just delivered.  It's the medium size; a little smaller than I'm use to but I'm trying to get use to carrying a smaller bag at times.  This won't be an every day carry but for those times when I want that pop of color!  The color shows up more blue aqua in the pics but in reality it has a more green base tone.



OH MY GOSH WHERE DID YOU FIND THAT? I LOVE!!!!!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

cdtracing said:


> Look what was just delivered.  It's the medium size; a little smaller than I'm use to but I'm trying to get use to carrying a smaller bag at times.  This won't be an every day carry but for those times when I want that pop of color!  The color shows up more blue aqua in the pics but in reality it has a more green base tone.


Oooo I LOVE that color!!! So pretty!


----------



## cdtracing

smileydimples said:


> OH MY GOSH WHERE DID YOU FIND THAT? I LOVE!!!!!!!



I found it online on Ebay of all places.  The aqua was sold out on the online store sites I check.  This one checked out authentic.  The seller even sent me the original receipt from Belk where she bought it.  She wanted to sell it & buy a Dark Dune Selma.


----------



## cberrie

How heavy is the Saffiano Hamilton in NS model? Looks like some people sold it or skipped it because of the weight


----------



## ubo22

cberrie said:


> How heavy is the Saffiano Hamilton in NS model? Looks like some people sold it or skipped it because of the weight


It can get heavy when you fill it up.  With a laptop I can imagine it would get really heavy.  However, the weight is manageable if you use the shoulder strap.  If you plan to carry it in your hand or on your forearm (which looks the best, by the way) with a laptop in it, you'll be struggling after some time.  But that would be the case with any handbag you try to carry a laptop in.


----------



## cberrie

ubo22 said:


> It can get heavy when you fill it up.  With a laptop I can imagine it would get really heavy.  However, the weight is manageable if you use the shoulder strap.  If you plan to carry it in your hand or on your forearm (which looks the best, by the way) with a laptop in it, you'll be struggling after some time.  But that would be the case with any handbag you try to carry a laptop in.




Yeah thats a good point! Well I guess I wont be having my laptop everyday to uni or work. I really can't decide which to get. I really like how the Selma looks when you carry it with the shoulder strap but I love how the hamilton looks on your arm. Do you have any pictures holding the Selma? I think its really difficult so estimate the size of it :/ it looks so small om some videos and pictures..


----------



## ubo22

cberrie said:


> Yeah thats a good point! Well I guess I wont be having my laptop everyday to uni or work. I really can't decide which to get. I really like how the Selma looks when you carry it with the shoulder strap but I love how the hamilton looks on your arm. Do you have any pictures holding the Selma? I think its really difficult so estimate the size of it :/ it looks so small om some videos and pictures..


I don't have any modeling shots, but I'm tall, so the large Selma looks like a normal sized handbag on me and the large n/s Hamilton tote is "just right."  For a laptop, I would get the large n/s Hamilton tote.  You could carry it on your arm when you don't have your laptop and carry it on your shoulder when you do.  Plus the lock, belt, and chain detail on it is beautiful and classy, so makes for a great handbag when you want to use it as such.  

The Selma is best used as a handbag/shoulder bag.  It's very structured with sturdy, thick saffiano leather.  (Maybe even a bit more structured than the large n/s Hamilton tote.)  However, the shoulder strap is a teeny bit too narrow for it to be comfortable when carried on the shoulder for long periods of time.  The shoulder strap on the large n/s Hamilton tote is just slightly wider making it more comfortable on the shoulder.  Another reason to go for the large n/s Hamilton tote for a laptop.


----------



## cberrie

ubo22 said:


> I don't have any modeling shots, but I'm tall, so the large Selma looks like a normal sized handbag on me and the large n/s Hamilton tote is "just right."  For a laptop, I would get the large n/s Hamilton tote.  You could carry it on your arm when you don't have your laptop and carry it on your shoulder when you do.  Plus the lock, belt, and chain detail on it is beautiful and classy, so makes for a great handbag when you want to use it as such.
> 
> The Selma is best used as a handbag/shoulder bag.  It's very structured with sturdy, thick saffiano leather.  (Maybe even a bit more structured than the large n/s Hamilton tote.)  However, the shoulder strap is a teeny bit too narrow for it to be comfortable when carried on the shoulder for long periods of time.  The shoulder strap on the large n/s Hamilton tote is just slightly wider making it more comfortable on the shoulder.  Another reason to go for the large n/s Hamilton tote for a laptop.




Yes!! I think I have decided to go with the hamilton! How long have you had yours? Do you think the quality is good?


----------



## ubo22

cberrie said:


> Yes!! I think I have decided to go with the hamilton! How long have you had yours? Do you think the quality is good?


I've had mine since this summer.  I posted pictures earlier in this thread here...

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/hamilton-hotties-clubhouse-639924-108.html#post27343386

I bought my first one in August (dark dune) and my second one in September (black).  The saffiano leather is really nice.  The tab closure is a bit cumbersome, but it works for me.  It prevents the top opening of the bag from wrinkling and crinkling.  I've also protected the metal hardware near the lock from scratches by applying a screen protector over the metal.  I've shown how here...

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-...kors-hamilton-bags-775940-2.html#post27244896

You also need to store it properly...

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/how-du-you-store-take-care-your-mk-881784.html


----------



## cberrie

ubo22 said:


> I've had mine since this summer.  I posted pictures earlier in this thread here...
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/hamilton-hotties-clubhouse-639924-108.html#post27343386
> 
> I bought my first one in August (dark dune) and my second one in September (black).  The saffiano leather is really nice.  The tab closure is a bit cumbersome, but it works for me.  It prevents the top opening of the bag from wrinkling and crinkling.  I've also protected the metal hardware near the lock from scratches by applying a screen protector over the metal.  I've shown how here...
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-...kors-hamilton-bags-775940-2.html#post27244896
> 
> You also need to store it properly...
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/how-du-you-store-take-care-your-mk-881784.html



Thank you for being so helpful! I must say.. WOW. Your taste is suberb. I really really like the dark dune hamilton.. I had my eye on it and the black one. Which one do you like the most? 

Btw I've read the screen protector thread before but didnt realise that it was you  Very helpful!


----------



## ubo22

cberrie said:


> Thank you for being so helpful! I must say.. WOW. Your taste is suberb. I really really like the dark dune hamilton.. I had my eye on it and the black one. Which one do you like the most?
> 
> Btw I've read the screen protector thread before but didnt realise that it was you  Very helpful!


I got the dark dune Hamilton first because I love the neutral, taupe, brownish-grey color.  It goes with practically everything.  I like neutral colors on bigger handbags.  And the gold hardware (lock and chain) against the dark dune color is so pretty.  The bag looks great against all shades of brown (from coffee to cognac to camel to beige to tan), grey, and white (optic to ivory to cream)...you name it...and I wear lots of brown and grey in the fall/winter, so I like the dark dune one the most.

I don't often wear a lot of black, but on the occasion when I'm wearing black or really dark colors like navy, I like to carry the black one.  There are times when you just need a black tote!


----------



## cberrie

ubo22 said:


> I got the dark dune Hamilton first because I love the neutral, taupe, brownish-grey color.  It goes with practically everything.  I like neutral colors on bigger handbags.  And the gold hardware (lock and chain) against the dark dune color is so pretty.  The bag looks great against all shades of brown (from coffee to cognac to camel to beige to tan), grey, and white (optic to ivory to cream)...you name it...and I wear lots of brown and grey in the fall/winter, so I like the dark dune one the most.
> 
> I don't often wear a lot of black, but on the occasion when I'm wearing black or really dark colors like navy, I like to carry the black one.  There are times when you just need a black tote!




Haha first you made me doubt The hamilton and the Selma and now the colors! Oh my god  So many choices! I agree that the dark dune matches with all natural colours and the black well.. goes with everything. Do you think the dark dune is hard to maintain? Imagine getting a stain on it :cry:


----------



## ubo22

cberrie said:


> Haha first you made me doubt The hamilton and the Selma and now the colors! Oh my god  So many choices! I agree that the dark dune matches with all natural colours and the black well.. goes with everything. Do you think the dark dune is hard to maintain? Imagine getting a stain on it :cry:


Saffiano leather is great because it is stain, water, and scratch resistant.  It doesn't mean there can never be color transfer from other dye-saturated clothing, but it will be relatively difficult to stain or damage the bag.  

Good neutrals are...black, dark dune, luggage, and navy.  (plus heather or pearl grey)


----------



## BeachBagGal

cberrie said:


> Haha first you made me doubt The hamilton and the Selma and now the colors! Oh my god  So many choices! I agree that the dark dune matches with all natural colours and the black well.. goes with everything. Do you think the dark dune is hard to maintain? Imagine getting a stain on it :cry:


My black Selma messenger did great after having a glass of wine dumped on her by the server!!! Nice thing about Saffiano leather is it's pretty hardy! I don't know if some of my leather bags would have fared as well!


----------



## BeachBagGal

BeachBagGal said:


> I ordered the E/W Hamilton Dark Dune from Macys.com.  It's on sale right now for $223.00 + an addt'l 20% off!!! I haven't tried this style before so I hope it works for me! I ordered the Sutton recently, although a very nice bag, the style just didn't work for me.


So I received my bag. Sadly it is going back.  I don't think I can get past not having a zipper. I thought the zipper compartment might hold my wallet, but no such luck. I absolutely LOVE the color!! I can see why this color was so sought after. It is a very nice bag, but it's not going to work for me. Oh well.


----------



## FinFun

Have any of you weather/water proofed your regular leather Hamiltons? I bought a spray from my local department store that sells MK, and it's supposed to be good for bags also (they didn't have the MK stuff). Now I just need to figure out a good way of covering up the hardware when I spray the bag and hope I'll be able to spray it evenly.

If you've treated your bags, did they become water resistent - how did the treatment work?


----------



## ubo22

FinFun said:


> Have any of you weather/water proofed your regular leather Hamiltons? I bought a spray from my local department store that sells MK, and it's supposed to be good for bags also (they didn't have the MK stuff). Now I just need to figure out a good way of covering up the hardware when I spray the bag and hope I'll be able to spray it evenly.
> 
> If you've treated your bags, did they become water resistent - how did the treatment work?


I used rain/stain repellent on my calfskin leather Miranda (also soft leather).  I use Apple brand, and it can be sprayed on all colorfast leathers and suede, so I sprayed my entire Miranda, inside (suede) and out (calfskin leather).  Rain/stain repellent is good as a seasonal protector for your bags, but has to be reapplied.  You shouldn't have to cover up the hardware when you spray because it will just wipe off the hardware when you're done.  And you don't need to worry too much about spraying it evenly if it's a good rain/stain repellent because it should disappear upon contact with the leather (or within a few seconds/minutes).  It definitely helps to keep stains and water marks off the leather, but be sure to reapply occasionally (I do each season).


----------



## Stacy31

cdtracing said:


> Look what was just delivered.  It's the medium size; a little smaller than I'm use to but I'm trying to get use to carrying a smaller bag at times.  This won't be an every day carry but for those times when I want that pop of color!  The color shows up more blue aqua in the pics but in reality it has a more green base tone.





Congratulations and thanks so much for posting! I have the larger version coming this week.  Would you say the true color is close to Tiffany blue?  TIA!!


----------



## cdtracing

Stacy31 said:


> Congratulations and thanks so much for posting! I have the larger version coming this week.  Would you say the true color is close to Tiffany blue?  TIA!!



I think it's a little more green base tone than the Tiffany Blue.  I was hoping it was going to be more of a turquoise blue but it's closer to the greener turquoise color.  It looks more turquoise blue in the picture.   I love it with the silver hardware.  I'm looking around for a scarf or shoes to accent the color.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> I used rain/stain repellent on my calfskin leather Miranda (also soft leather).  I use Apple brand, and it can be sprayed on all colorfast leathers and suede, so I sprayed my entire Miranda, inside (suede) and out (calfskin leather).  Rain/stain repellent is good as a seasonal protector for your bags, but has to be reapplied.  You shouldn't have to cover up the hardware when you spray because it will just wipe off the hardware when you're done.  And you don't need to worry too much about spraying it evenly if it's a good rain/stain repellent because it should disappear upon contact with the leather (or within a few seconds/minutes).  It definitely helps to keep stains and water marks off the leather, but be sure to reapply occasionally (I do each season).



Where can I find the Apple brand rain/stain repellent?


----------



## Stacy31

cdtracing said:


> I think it's a little more green base tone than the Tiffany Blue.  I was hoping it was going to be more of a turquoise blue but it's closer to the greener turquoise color.  It looks more turquoise blue in the picture.   I love it with the silver hardware.  I'm looking around for a scarf or shoes to accent the color.





Thanks for the info.!  I usually have luck at nordstroms.com finding scarves.  Good Luck!  It is an absolutely stunning bag~ I can't wait to receive mine. Thanks again!


----------



## keishapie1973

cdtracing said:


> where can i find the apple brand rain/stain repellent?




+1 &#128512;


----------



## cdtracing

Stacy31 said:


> Thanks for the info.!  I usually have luck at nordstroms.com finding scarves.  Good Luck!  It is an absolutely stunning bag~ I can't wait to receive mine. Thanks again!



I'm sure you'll love it!!  Congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## Stacy31

cdtracing said:


> I'm sure you'll love it!!  Congratulations on your new addition!







Thanks-you too


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> Where can I find the Apple brand rain/stain repellent?





tauketula said:


> +1



You can find it online or at leather supply stores.  It's called Apple Brand Garde Rain & Stain Repellent.  (in a blue aerosol can)  I think they sell it on Amazon and other online retailers.


----------



## cberrie

http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=35728585


has anyone seen this online? Is it a old version of the hamilton?


----------



## cdtracing

cberrie said:


> http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=35728585
> 
> 
> has anyone seen this online? Is it a old version of the hamilton?



I have this in  Large Luggage.  It's the outlet version of the Hamilton.


----------



## BeachBagGal

ubo22 said:


> You can find it online or at leather supply stores.  It's called Apple Brand Garde Rain & Stain Repellent.  (in a blue aerosol can)  I think they sell it on Amazon and other online retailers.


They sell it on Amazon. That's where I buy mine.


----------



## BeachBagGal

ubo22 said:


> You can find it online or at leather supply stores.  It's called Apple Brand Garde Rain & Stain Repellent.  (in a blue aerosol can)  I think they sell it on Amazon and other online retailers.


.


----------



## bellevie0891

My new lovie. My very first Hamilton E/W. 

I had bought a Sutton in Dark Dune but wasn't impressed even though I love the Sutton... Bought a wallet because I needed something in the color. Seen the post about the color being on sale and decided to try the Hamilton. 

So glad I did!! Dark Dune on the Hamilton just pops for me. I think it's the different cut of the bag with the added hardware. I love it!


----------



## smileydimples

Ok I was in the michael Kors store and I bought the raspberry Hamilton awhile back I see they have it in a Sutton is it me or does the Sutton look brighter in raspberry? Does anyone have both ?


----------



## ubo22

tonyaann said:


> My new lovie. My very first Hamilton E/W.
> 
> I had bought a Sutton in Dark Dune but wasn't impressed even though I love the Sutton... Bought a wallet because I needed something in the color. Seen the post about the color being on sale and decided to try the Hamilton.
> 
> So glad I did!! Dark Dune on the Hamilton just pops for me. I think it's the different cut of the bag with the added hardware. I love it!


Congratulations on your sale purchase!  Dark dune looks great on the Hamilton with its gold hardware.  Glad you were able to get one.


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> Ok I was in the michael Kors store and I bought the raspberry Hamilton awhile back I see they have it in a Sutton is it me or does the Sutton look brighter in raspberry? Does anyone have both ?




I have Hamilton and wallet. I saw Sutton in store and compared. Looks same shade of raspberry to me


----------



## FinFun

tonyaann said:


> My new lovie. My very first Hamilton E/W.
> 
> I had bought a Sutton in Dark Dune but wasn't impressed even though I love the Sutton... Bought a wallet because I needed something in the color. Seen the post about the color being on sale and decided to try the Hamilton.
> 
> So glad I did!! Dark Dune on the Hamilton just pops for me. I think it's the different cut of the bag with the added hardware. I love it!




Such a beautiful bag, congratulations!


----------



## ilysukixD

My update on my Hamiltons collection


----------



## bellevie0891

FinFun said:


> Such a beautiful bag, congratulations!




Thank you


----------



## bellevie0891

ilysukixD said:


> My update on my Hamiltons collection
> View attachment 2803305
> 
> View attachment 2803306
> 
> View attachment 2803307
> 
> View attachment 2803308




Great collection!!


----------



## ScottyGal

ilysukixD said:


> My update on my Hamiltons collection
> View attachment 2803305
> 
> View attachment 2803306
> 
> View attachment 2803307
> 
> View attachment 2803308



Great collection - I especially love the pink


----------



## cdtracing

ilysukixD said:


> My update on my Hamiltons collection
> View attachment 2803305
> 
> View attachment 2803306
> 
> View attachment 2803307
> 
> View attachment 2803308



Love your collection!!  I'm not a "pink girl" but the more I see it, the more I like it!


----------



## ubo22

ilysukixD said:


> My update on my Hamiltons collection
> View attachment 2803305
> 
> View attachment 2803306
> 
> View attachment 2803307
> 
> View attachment 2803308


Love the Hamiltons!  It looks like you tracked down a lock for your dark dune one.


----------



## ilysukixD

ubo22 said:


> Love the Hamiltons!  It looks like you tracked down a lock for your dark dune one.




Yup I went To MK store last month and told them my situation and they are so kind and got me a lock and key


----------



## ilysukixD

_Lee said:


> Great collection - I especially love the pink



Thank you so much!!!!



tonyaann said:


> Great collection!!


Thank you 





cdtracing said:


> Love your collection!!  I'm not a "pink girl" but the more I see it, the more I like it!




Thank you, My collections are starting to build up and I'm happy to have the raspberry Hamilton in my collection, not sure if it's still available  in Dillard's.


----------



## cberrie

A little update  : So today I was able to find ONE store near where I live to go and look at the MK bags and I'm so happy I did! Here is what I found out..

1.My first notice was that the Selma Large is pretty small! Not as big as seen in pictures! It was definitely to small for me as a everyday bag. 

2. The Hamilton Saffiano NS bag was nog as big as I have imagined looking at pictures! It was actually smaller IRL and while I almost bought it It was a little bit heavy for me. 

3. But.. I found the Hamilton Satchel and I have never even looked at this bag because posted here I thought it looked so small! I guess the pictures really doesnt do the size justice? So I tried the bag in store and one thing that I really liked about it was that the shoulderstrap was removable! I did a little research here on this forum and it seems like only the European satchel has removable straps? Do you owners know if there is other differences between the european and the ordinary? I cant really understand how small it looks in pictures but much bigger in real life. Same with the selma who looks bigger in pictures but was so small IRL. I even had to check the tag if it was large and not medium!


----------



## southernbelle82

cberrie said:


> A little update  : So today I was able to find ONE store near where I live to go and look at the MK bags and I'm so happy I did! Here is what I found out..
> 
> 1.My first notice was that the Selma Large is pretty small! Not as big as seen in pictures! It was definitely to small for me as a everyday bag.
> 
> 2. The Hamilton Saffiano NS bag was nog as big as I have imagined looking at pictures! It was actually smaller IRL and while I almost bought it It was a little bit heavy for me.
> 
> 3. But.. I found the Hamilton Satchel and I have never even looked at this bag because posted here I thought it looked so small! I guess the pictures really doesnt do the size justice? So I tried the bag in store and one thing that I really liked about it was that the shoulderstrap was removable! I did a little research here on this forum and it seems like only the European satchel has removable straps? Do you owners know if there is other differences between the european and the ordinary? I cant really understand how small it looks in pictures but much bigger in real life. Same with the selma who looks bigger in pictures but was so small IRL. I even had to check the tag if it was large and not medium!



I believe the european version is a bit bigger than the regular e/w version. The european also has the center divider while the regular doesn't, then the there's the removable strap. The regular version can't be removed. Those are the only differences I know of.


----------



## ubo22

cberrie said:


> A little update  : So today I was able to find ONE store near where I live to go and look at the MK bags and I'm so happy I did! Here is what I found out..
> 
> 1.My first notice was that the Selma Large is pretty small! Not as big as seen in pictures! It was definitely to small for me as a everyday bag.
> 
> 2. The Hamilton Saffiano NS bag was nog as big as I have imagined looking at pictures! It was actually smaller IRL and while I almost bought it It was a little bit heavy for me.
> 
> 3. But.. I found the Hamilton Satchel and I have never even looked at this bag because posted here I thought it looked so small! I guess the pictures really doesnt do the size justice? So I tried the bag in store and one thing that I really liked about it was that the shoulderstrap was removable! I did a little research here on this forum and it seems like only the European satchel has removable straps? Do you owners know if there is other differences between the european and the ordinary? I cant really understand how small it looks in pictures but much bigger in real life. Same with the selma who looks bigger in pictures but was so small IRL. I even had to check the tag if it was large and not medium!





southernbelle82 said:


> I believe the european version is a bit bigger than the regular e/w version. The european also has the center divider while the regular doesn't, then the there's the removable strap. The regular version can't be removed. Those are the only differences I know of.



+1
The European e/w Hamilton is considered a tote like the n/s version.  It just is bigger left-to-right instead of up-to-down.  It also has a center zip section and a removable shoulder strap.  It's definitely bigger than the normal e/w Hamilton.

The large Selma is not a huge bag and does not look big from the outside, but it fits a lot of stuff inside.  Did you try to put your things in it?  It holds much more than it looks like it will hold.

The top of the n/s Hamilton tote expands when you release the lock and belt, so it can get bigger than it looks.


----------



## babysunshine

Going to get a specchio large Ns Hamilton in black this evening for $450. This is the complement bag to my other specchio large Ns Hamilton in coffee. Now my specchio Hamilton collection is done!


----------



## ubo22

babysunshine said:


> Going to get a specchio large Ns Hamilton in black this evening for $450. This is the complement bag to my other specchio large Ns Hamilton in coffee. Now my specchio Hamilton collection is done!


Yay!!!  Please post pictures when it arrives.  I love that bag!!!


----------



## cberrie

ubo22 said:


> +1
> The European e/w Hamilton is considered a tote like the n/s version.  It just is bigger left-to-right instead of up-to-down.  It also has a center zip section and a removable shoulder strap.  It's definitely bigger than the normal e/w Hamilton.
> 
> The large Selma is not a huge bag and does not look big from the outside, but it fits a lot of stuff inside.  Did you try to put your things in it?  It holds much more than it looks like it will hold.
> 
> The top of the n/s Hamilton tote expands when you release the lock and belt, so it can get bigger than it looks.



Thanks great info! I thought it might be bigger since it looked bigger IRL than in the pictures. I found a EW hamilton on a UK online store. I asked the customer service if this was the european version but the lady told me she couldnt see any signs that it was european. But when you look at the pictures you can clearly see that the shoulder straps are removable. Anyone who own a european that know if this is the european or not?


----------



## ubo22

cberrie said:


> Thanks great info! I thought it might be bigger since it looked bigger IRL than in the pictures. I found a EW hamilton on a UK online store. I asked the customer service if this was the european version but the lady told me she couldnt see any signs that it was european. But when you look at the pictures you can clearly see that the shoulder straps are removable. Anyone who own a european that know if this is the european or not?


Norwegian Girl started an entire thread on this bag...

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/finally-the-european-version-of-the-ew-hamilton-881255.html


----------



## cberrie

ubo22 said:


> Norwegian Girl started an entire thread on this bag...
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/finally-the-european-version-of-the-ew-hamilton-881255.html



Thanks! Looks very similar. Got an email from customer service saying the strap was detachable. Looks like it is the european!


----------



## ubo22

cberrie said:


> Thanks! Looks very similar. Got an email from customer service saying the strap was detachable. Looks like it is the european!


More from Norwegian Girl here...including a reveal and measurements...

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/european-ew-hamilton-reveal-its-finally-here-881701.html


----------



## smileydimples

I think I may return my raspberry Hamilton I got from Dillards I LOVE the color so much,but its too big and I am afraid it will be way to heavy...


----------



## ilysukixD

N/S or E/W?


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> I think I may return my raspberry Hamilton I got from Dillards I LOVE the color so much,but its too big and I am afraid it will be way to heavy...





ilysukixD said:


> N/S or E/W?


+1 
n/s or e/w?  That's a beautiful bag in the e/w.  In the n/s I can understand that it might be too big.


----------



## smileydimples

ilysukixD said:


> N/S or E/W?





ubo22 said:


> +1
> n/s or e/w?  That's a beautiful bag in the e/w.  In the n/s I can understand that it might be too big.



it is the North/South Saffiano Leather Tote


----------



## ilysukixD

Yup I can understand why? I carried the N/S in the store and it's too big for me.... I'm 5'4" by the way, I think N/S looks nice on taller women!!!


----------



## ubo22

ilysukixD said:


> Yup I can understand why? I carried the N/S in the store and it's too big for me.... I'm 5'4" by the way, I think N/S looks nice on taller women!!!


Yeah!  I really like how the n/s size looks on me because I'm tall.  The e/w would be way too small.


----------



## Euromutt86

I went to Macy's and found this gorgeous bag! I got her for $150 plus tax. Squeal!


----------



## ubo22

Euromutt86 said:


> I went to Macy's and found this gorgeous bag! I got her for $150 plus tax. Squeal!


What?!?!  Awesome deal!!!


----------



## babysunshine

Euromutt86 said:


> I went to Macy's and found this gorgeous bag! I got her for $150 plus tax. Squeal!



Bag twins!! I just bought an exact same bag yesterday! I love it so much!


----------



## cdtracing

Euromutt86 said:


> I went to Macy's and found this gorgeous bag! I got her for $150 plus tax. Squeal!



OMG!!  That's a DEAL!!!  Love the bag!!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Got my hamilton in the mail today, was going to return because I have the violet selma, but I don't think I can. I have been wanting a purple hamilton for 2 years, finally got a good price.
https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&ik=4984907d71&view=fimg&th=149ab6a3433f7cd3&attid=0.1.1&disp=emb&attbid=ANGjdJ-PlKBkpnNuGD8YYJfx9iikfZVz-2EF4db1S9aBmX-Pe5oYRyH8iI-TQaVXrj3qQEhbL7ScPXqg-CjJyildidhJBLuvg3zKkMhrl08ib5fLEZqhKOZQ3zmBMS8&sz=w1600-h1000&ats=1415920108047&rm=149ab6a3433f7cd3&zw&atsh=1


----------



## Euromutt86

babysunshine said:


> Bag twins!! I just bought an exact same bag yesterday! I love it so much!




YAY!!! I can't wait to wear it outside! I'm already pinning outfits on Pinterest for her!


----------



## theheidis

grape with silver e/w hamilton is available at macys.com


----------



## Misspurse20

I started out with the Aqua with shw and just had to have the Mandarin with ghw so this is my tiny collection of hamiltons quickly becoming an obsession&#128563;


----------



## ubo22

Misspurse20 said:


> I started out with the Aqua with shw and just had to have the Mandarin with ghw so this is my tiny collection of hamiltons quickly becoming an obsession&#128563;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2807786


Beautiful, bright colors!  Feels like summertime.


----------



## Misspurse20

ubo22 said:


> Beautiful, bright colors!  Feels like summertime.




Thanks yeah probably trying to beat the winter blues lol


----------



## cdtracing

Misspurse20 said:


> I started out with the Aqua with shw and just had to have the Mandarin with ghw so this is my tiny collection of hamiltons quickly becoming an obsession&#128563;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2807786



Love them!  Those will chase away the winter blues!


----------



## Euromutt86

Misspurse20 said:


> I started out with the Aqua with shw and just had to have the Mandarin with ghw so this is my tiny collection of hamiltons quickly becoming an obsession&#128563;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2807786



They're gorgeous! I adore them! Great choices!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

theheidis said:


> grape with silver e/w hamilton is available at macys.com


I just got the violet and the purple is what made me a hamilton lover like 2 years ago. I am truly thinking the grape is the exact shade I love in purple, but I am keeping my violet and rewarding myself with the grape in the hamilton traveler (fingers crossed this is released) when I meet my weight loss goal to get back to my pre-pregnancy weight in January/February!


----------



## B_girl_

Does anyone have the Leopard print hamilton traveler?


----------



## Hollywood H

I ordered the medium traveler in black with silver hardware over the weekend. 
I alreadd have a normal Hamilton satchel but i'm not too keen on it anymore.


----------



## keishapie1973

Hollywood H said:


> I ordered the medium traveler in black with silver hardware over the weekend.
> I alreadd have a normal Hamilton satchel but i'm not too keen on it anymore.




I actually sold my black east/west Hamilton when I saw the traveler. I like it much better.....


----------



## lvlouis

My first! Got her tonight on sale. Can't wait to use her!


----------



## acm1134

lvlouis said:


> My first! Got her tonight on sale. Can't wait to use her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2811747


What color is this !?


----------



## smileydimples

lvlouis said:


> my first! Got her tonight on sale. Can't wait to use her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2811747



thats pretty is that deep pink?


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

smileydimples said:


> thats pretty is that deep pink?


It looks like my deep pink hamilton. The color is fuschia to me irl. It matches everything I own in fuschia not pink. My daughter bought it for me when she was looking for new uggs and knew I wanted to replace my fuschia ostrich dooney. She's a great kid huh? It's my 2nd early xmas gift. She bought the apple n/s hammie for me too.


----------



## lvlouis

acm1134 said:


> What color is this !?



It's deep pink.


----------



## lvlouis

smileydimples said:


> thats pretty is that deep pink?



Yes it's deep pink.


----------



## Bwtchd

lvlouis said:


> My first! Got her tonight on sale. Can't wait to use her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2811747


Love the pink !


----------



## FinFun

My Hamilton with me at work. I was a little sceptical about keeping this bag, but now I love it. It's slowly starting to sloutch more which is fantastic, it looks both prim and relaxed at the same time, I can wear it with everything.


----------



## ubo22

lvlouis said:


> My first! Got her tonight on sale. Can't wait to use her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2811747


Beautiful!  I love that deep pink color.    Welcome to the Hamilton Hotties' Clubhouse.  :welcome2:


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Totally off topic- I don't have a pic, but yesterday as I walked through Belk dept store something stopped me dead in my tracks. Next to the MK display of hamiltons was a display of "look alike" hamiltons w/ locks by some off the wall designer. Do you remember that scene in The Devil Wears PRADA when miranda hated that dress that designer made for her?? I made the same turned up lip pout and head turn. My kids thought it was hilarious!


----------



## inlovewbags

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Totally off topic- I don't have a pic, but yesterday as I walked through Belk dept store something stopped me dead in my tracks. Next to the MK display of hamiltons was a display of "look alike" hamiltons w/ locks by some off the wall designer. Do you remember that scene in The Devil Wears PRADA when miranda hated that dress that designer made for her?? I made the same turned up lip pout and head turn. My kids thought it was hilarious!



Are you talking about this one?


----------



## paula3boys

FinFun said:


> My Hamilton with me at work. I was a little sceptical about keeping this bag, but now I love it. It's slowly starting to sloutch more which is fantastic, it looks both prim and relaxed at the same time, I can wear it with everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2812541




Pretty


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

inlovewbags said:


> Are you talking about this one?


 Sorta... The bags in Belk had actual letters like a mk signature bag with faux ostrich trim. It was cheap looking and the lock looked like painted gold plastic. For the life of me, I cannot remember what the letters were. I get that other designers mimic one another, I get it, but I have seen more than enough hamilton "wanna be's" to last a lifetime. Target even had something similar to a hamilton at one time. I love Target but come on, Stop the madness!!!


----------



## fieldsinspring

I know that Calvin Klein has a lot that are almost the same style with the initials CK




BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Sorta... The bags in Belk had actual letters like a mk signature bag with faux ostrich trim. It was cheap looking and the lock looked like painted gold plastic. For the life of me, I cannot remember what the letters were. I get that other designers mimic one another, I get it, but I have seen more than enough hamilton "wanna be's" to last a lifetime. Target even had something similar to a hamilton at one time. I love Target but come on, Stop the madness!!!


----------



## inlovewbags

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Sorta... The bags in Belk had actual letters like a mk signature bag with faux ostrich trim. It was cheap looking and the lock looked like painted gold plastic. For the life of me, I cannot remember what the letters were. I get that other designers mimic one another, I get it, but I have seen more than enough hamilton "wanna be's" to last a lifetime. Target even had something similar to a hamilton at one time. I love Target but come on, Stop the madness!!!



Yes you are right! Lol


----------



## Bwtchd

FinFun said:


> My Hamilton with me at work. I was a little sceptical about keeping this bag, but now I love it. It's slowly starting to sloutch more which is fantastic, it looks both prim and relaxed at the same time, I can wear it with everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2812541




Is this the pebbled or Saffiano?  I have a pebbled which slouched on day one but after a few months of use isn't too bad.  I want to pick up a Saffiano Black with gold h/w at some point but if it's going to slouch I may just go with the traveler version.


----------



## FinFun

Bwtchd said:


> Is this the pebbled or Saffiano?  I have a pebbled which slouched on day one but after a few months of use isn't too bad.  I want to pick up a Saffiano Black with gold h/w at some point but if it's going to slouch I may just go with the traveler version.




It's pebbled, still looking pretty structured in that picture.


----------



## Bwtchd

FinFun said:


> It's pebbled, still looking pretty structured in that picture.


Okay mine is just a tiny bit slouchier at this point but I have not been the most careful with the luggage as I was with the black with silver.  I'm curious to see if the Saffianos soften at all I like the structure but they are almost too stiff.


----------



## myvillarreal26

I have a luggage ns hamilton. Its pebbled leather. I want to treat the leather. How and what should i use? Thanks!!


----------



## ubo22

myvillarreal26 said:


> I have a luggage ns hamilton. Its pebbled leather. I want to treat the leather. How and what should i use? Thanks!!



Leather cleaner (as needed), leather conditioner/moisturizer (on occasion), and stain/rain repellent treatment (on occasion).


----------



## myvillarreal26

ubo22 said:


> Leather cleaner (as needed), leather conditioner/moisturizer (on occasion), and stain/rain repellent treatment (on occasion).




Any particular brand I should get?


----------



## ubo22

myvillarreal26 said:


> Any particular brand I should get?


I use Coach leather cleaner and moisturizer.  I also use Apple Garde Rain & Stain Repellent.


----------



## Christa72720

Woo-hoo! Just scored a Deep Pink Hamilton for $187 at MK!


----------



## StopHammertime

Christa72720 said:


> Woo-hoo! Just scored a Deep Pink Hamilton for $187 at MK!




That is a deal. I really like the deep pink color. Did you get the NS or EW? Are they on sale?


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

StopHammertime said:


> That is a deal. I really like the deep pink color. Did you get the NS or EW? Are they on sale?


they are on sale at MK.com, n/s


----------



## Christa72720

StopHammertime said:


> That is a deal. I really like the deep pink color. Did you get the NS or EW? Are they on sale?



It is the NS. They have a big sale right now!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Dillards has hamiltons in both n/s and e/w in grape. Also selmas and jet set totes. Additional 50% off markdown items throughout the store also. What I want is not on sale yet, the camden in claret.


----------



## Euromutt86

Got her on Black Friday as an early Xmas gift!


----------



## Bwtchd

Euromutt86 said:


> Got her on Black Friday as an early Xmas gift!


Lucky I went to about a dozen stores this weekend looking for a black but I only found one gooseberry at a Spokane Nordstrom.


----------



## babysunshine

Showing two out of three of my Hamiltons. Love them so much I don't mind carrying them all the time.


----------



## Euromutt86

Bwtchd said:


> Lucky I went to about a dozen stores this weekend looking for a black but I only found one gooseberry at a Spokane Nordstrom.



I was on vacation and found tons in Orlando. It was an amazing deal! I hope you can get one!


----------



## citybaglady

I am so excited, I was able to get the e/w microstud hamilton on sale, plus an additional 25% during Macy's friends and family sale! I can't wait til it arrives. I already have the matching wallet, and constantly get compliments on it.


----------



## MDT

I'm joining the club again with my new black e/w Hamilton with silver hardware. I just sold a tan w/ ghw and originally had my eye on either a grape Selma or pearl gray Sutton, but every time I've been in Dillard's, this little black Hamilton with the flashy silver hardware calls out my name. When I couldn't see grape in person and felt just "meh" about the pearl gray Sutton, I just had to go for the Hamilton. I don't have ANY black bags anymore so I'm excited to have one I don't have to be as careful with, as is the case with all of my colored bags!


----------



## ubo22

MDT said:


> I'm joining the club again with my new black e/w Hamilton with silver hardware. I just sold a tan w/ ghw and originally had my eye on either a grape Selma or pearl gray Sutton, but every time I've been in Dillard's, this little black Hamilton with the flashy silver hardware calls out my name. When I couldn't see grape in person and felt just "meh" about the pearl gray Sutton, I just had to go for the Hamilton. I don't have ANY black bags anymore so I'm excited to have one I don't have to be as careful with, as is the case with all of my colored bags!


 
Love!    Gorgeous!  I have the same one in the large n/s version.  Very sophisticated.


----------



## MDT

ubo22 said:


> Love!    Gorgeous!  I have the same one in the large n/s version.  Very sophisticated.



It sure it. It feels so odd buying a black bag because I'm usually drawn to the vibrant colors and still reeeeeeally want to see grape in person, but there's just something about black and silver on a Hamilton. Love!


----------



## bellevie0891

MDT said:


> I'm joining the club again with my new black e/w Hamilton with silver hardware. I just sold a tan w/ ghw and originally had my eye on either a grape Selma or pearl gray Sutton, but every time I've been in Dillard's, this little black Hamilton with the flashy silver hardware calls out my name. When I couldn't see grape in person and felt just "meh" about the pearl gray Sutton, I just had to go for the Hamilton. I don't have ANY black bags anymore so I'm excited to have one I don't have to be as careful with, as is the case with all of my colored bags!



So classy!


----------



## ubo22

MDT said:


> It sure it. It feels so odd buying a black bag because I'm usually drawn to the vibrant colors and still reeeeeeally want to see grape in person, but there's just something about black and silver on a Hamilton. Love!


I used to have an older style black Coach bag that I got rid of years ago and then didn't have one single black bag for years until I purchased my black n/s Hamilton tote with shw.  Now I have 3 black bags, all with shw!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

I went to Macy's tonight and got this hamilton in electric blue with gold hw.  For only 223.00 im loving this one.


----------



## ubo22

zakksmommy1984 said:


> I went to Macy's tonight and got this hamilton in electric blue with gold hw.  For only 223.00 im loving this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2825527


Gorgeous!  I'm going to have to pull out my sapphire Selma this winter...loving the royal blue.


----------



## MDT

zakksmommy1984 said:


> I went to Macy's tonight and got this hamilton in electric blue with gold hw.  For only 223.00 im loving this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2825527



Love this!


----------



## smileydimples

zakksmommy1984 said:


> I went to Macy's tonight and got this hamilton in electric blue with gold hw.  For only 223.00 im loving this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2825527



Wow I love this .... Almost better than my saphire Sutton &#128563;&#128563;cause this is beautiful


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

zakksmommy1984 said:


> I went to Macy's tonight and got this hamilton in electric blue with gold hw.  For only 223.00 im loving this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2825527


This is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Minkette

I love the electric blue color! I managed to pick up an electric blue medium sutton with silver hardware without the silver piping at Nordies. Only place I seen it and now sold out!


----------



## MDT

Minkette said:


> I love the electric blue color! I managed to pick up an electric blue medium sutton with silver hardware without the silver piping at Nordies. Only place I seen it and now sold out!



Oh, that sucks! I've only managed to see the electric blue with silver on the small specchio Sutton and as gorgeous as the blue and silver are together, I don't like specchio bags. I bet it's stunning with just the silver hardware!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

I actually had the specchio small sutton in electric blue and took it back for this one. I agree the specchio just doesn't look that good on the sutton. I do like it on the hamiltons tho.


----------



## bellevie0891

zakksmommy1984 said:


> I went to Macy's tonight and got this hamilton in electric blue with gold hw.  For only 223.00 im loving this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2825527



Stunning!


----------



## myvillarreal26

Hamilton traveler at Marshalls!


----------



## StopHammertime

zakksmommy1984 said:


> I went to Macy's tonight and got this hamilton in electric blue with gold hw.  For only 223.00 im loving this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2825527




WOW that bag is GORGEOUS. That color is to die for!!


----------



## StopHammertime

myvillarreal26 said:


> Hamilton traveler at Marshalls!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2826343




Wonder if they'll get any of the smaller size that you can wear as a crossbody... Time to hit up Marshalls/TJ Maxx


----------



## nikkiheaven

Whoohoo!  So excited.  Just got the Black EW Hamilton from Macys.  With the friends and family discount and my girlfriend employee discount, it was only 178.00.  Two Hamiltons for me.  I guess I'll moved on to a Selma bag now!!


----------



## bagbaybee

I bought two hamiltons in large saffiano leather today with price matching. The light brown luggage color was $159 and red was $107. Both with gold hardware!!! Eek.


----------



## smileydimples

bagbaybee said:


> I bought two hamiltons in large saffiano leather today with price matching. The light brown luggage color was $159 and red was $107. Both with gold hardware!!! Eek.



wow how did you get the red so cheap?


----------



## bagbaybee

smileydimples said:


> wow how did you get the red so cheap?


I found sale prices on the aafes website (military exchange) they were sold out online so I went in store and they said they couldnt do the 107, but they would do 159. No idea where they came up with that number but I was like ok! Then when I got home I called nordies to ask if they would match it, to my surprise they did! I think my husband will want me to take the tan one back but we'll see :/

They also had the large black and silver specchio for $75 (sold out) but I couldnt find it anywhere to even ask for a price match.


----------



## B_girl_

My new baby! Medium sized hamilton traveler in duffle


----------



## keishapie1973

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2829054
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new baby! Medium sized hamilton traveler in duffle




So pretty!!!! &#128512;


----------



## acm1134

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2829054
> 
> 
> My new baby! Medium sized hamilton traveler in duffle


once you have taken her out, will you take some pics of what type of outfits you wore her with ? I have the medium messenger but not sure if I want to keep her yet,


----------



## zakksmommy1984

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2829054
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new baby! Medium sized hamilton traveler in duffle




Love it, the camo is really cute on this one.


----------



## B_girl_

tauketula said:


> So pretty!!!! &#128512;


Thank you!!


----------



## B_girl_

acm1134 said:


> once you have taken her out, will you take some pics of what type of outfits you wore her with ? I have the medium messenger but not sure if I want to keep her yet,


I will be sure to post a picture with the outfits I wear! I was thinking about taking her back to, but I love the dark colors throughout the bag, so I'm thinking I am going to keep it! so unique to i thought


----------



## B_girl_

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Love it, the camo is really cute on this one.


Thank you! I love how they're darker colors on this one, I was not a fan of the orange, and acid yellow camo patterns!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

B_girl_ said:


> Thank you! I love how they're darker colors on this one, I was not a fan of the orange, and acid yellow camo patterns!


I agree, the acid yellow and orange camo combo was weird. I have nothing against those colors,  I have a mandarin sophie and a apple hamilton but the camo mix was childish to me. My daughter wanted a camo tote for a bookbag in college, that summed it up for me. Her clothes never match, not even socks. Can you imagine camo in orange or yellow mixed in with her choice of clothes?? Crazytown, I tell ya.


----------



## pbnjam

I'm interested in getting an E/W Hamilton, maybe next year. I like the looks of it but the only thing stopping me is the strap. I like crossbody bags. So has anyone ever switched the shoulder strap for a longer one? And would that look weird?


----------



## ubo22

pbnjam said:


> I'm interested in getting an E/W Hamilton, maybe next year. I like the looks of it but the only thing stopping me is the strap. I like crossbody bags. So has anyone ever switched the shoulder strap for a longer one? And would that look weird?


The shoulder strap of the Hamilton is not detachable.  You'd have to break the chain link attached to the D ring on the bag to remove it.  Your best option would be to find another longer strap to attach to the existing D ring as a second strap for the bag.  You'd, in essence, have two straps attached to the bag, the original one and then the longer one you add on.


----------



## pbnjam

ubo22 said:


> The shoulder strap of the Hamilton is not detachable.  You'd have to break the chain link attached to the D ring on the bag to remove it.  Your best option would be to find another longer strap to attach to the existing D ring as a second strap for the bag.  You'd, in essence, have two straps attached to the bag, the original one and then the longer one you add on.


Ahh I shouldn't have assumed it was detachable. Silly me. Thanks for your help!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Good evening! Look at this awful fake Hamilton bag. Please help me to report it. This is serious ladies and could affect all of us. We must STOP it! If us Michael Kors lovers don't try to stop this, than who else is going to?? Who?? I feel like the 'LONE MK Saver!!'  ! lol! I really NEED your help, PLEASE! Except I must thank Jojo21. The two of us have taken down quite a few together and she is always happy to help. Jojo ROCKS! 

Do you know that these crooks will take these fakes into the departments stores and switch them for a real one and walk out?? It's called the old 'bait and switch' and happens all the time!  One of your friends or family could end up getting ripped off. I hate to be a downer, but it's important to me. Did you know that these fakes are made with child slave labor with children who are beaten and starved?? That is the WORST of it all, and I hate it! Not to mention how this is affecting the Michael Kors Company. Sometimes I will go the extra mile and send these listings to Michael himself so he can turn it over to his attorneys.

If you never reported before, there is a 'report item' link on the right side of the eBay listing page, just about midsection. Click on that and then where it says Select one  ...
choose 'copyright and trademark'. 
Next choose 'counterfeit item or authenticity disclaimer'
then choose 'counterfeit fake or replica item'
Once you hit 'Continue' it will ask you for a 'brief reason'   Just tell them this interior lining is seen on all fake Michael Kors bags. Then you will be done. It only takes a minute of your time and you will save someone from getting ripped off. eBay only takes them down if there is more than one report. I can't do this by myself! PLEASSSSE help me! 
You could end up with this for Christmas!! lol! How scary is THAT??  All kidding aside, PLEASE HELP!!  
Hope you don't get too ill once you open this ebay link and get a load of this so called MK Hamilton bag! Wait until you see the lining! Thank you so much, Cindy

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...720?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item339a6406e0


----------



## CinthiaZ

Sorry, screwed up and posted twice. Don't know how to remove. See my previous post please on previous page. Thank you


----------



## CinthiaZ

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2829054
> 
> 
> My new baby! Medium sized hamilton traveler in duffle


Love those Travelers! Nice bag!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

CinthiaZ said:


> Sorry, screwed up and posted twice. Don't know how to remove. See my previous post please on previous page. Thank you


This bag looks like BUTT!!! Who in their right mind would think this is friggin REAL?? This is flea market garbage. I have seen LOADS of women carrying stuff like this. Just last night in the mall foodcourt some woman sitting at a table had a knockoff hamilton wannabe sitting on the table. I had to stand next to her in line. There were strings everywhere, crooked stitching, weird orangeish gold lock with NOTHING written on it. Just awful. Every mall store sells a replica of the selma and hamilton now, rue 21, charlotte russe etc.


----------



## CinthiaZ

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> This bag looks like BUTT!!! Who in their right mind would think this is friggin REAL?? This is flea market garbage. I have seen LOADS of women carrying stuff like this. Just last night in the mall foodcourt some woman sitting at a table had a knockoff hamilton wannabe sitting on the table. I had to stand next to her in line. There were strings everywhere, crooked stitching, weird orangeish gold lock with NOTHING written on it. Just awful. Every mall store sells a replica of the selma and hamilton now, rue 21, charlotte russe etc.


PLEASE help me report it! It is still up! eBay makes me so mad not taking these down when I report them, but what do I know, right??  Yes, this is the ugliest fake you will ever see! Point is,  am trying to save someone who doesn't know any better, from getting ripped off! Here is the link. Please report!  There is a 'report item' link on the right side of the page about midsection of the page. Thank you for your help! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221633578720?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Christa72720

CinthiaZ said:


> PLEASE help me report it! It is still up! eBay makes me so mad not taking these down when I report them, but what do I know, right??  Yes, this is the ugliest fake you will ever see! Point is,  am trying to save someone who doesn't know any better, from getting ripped off! Here is the link. Please report!  There is a 'report item' link on the right side of the page about midsection of the page. Thank you for your help!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221633578720?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Reported. That thing is hideous!


----------



## ubo22

christa72720 said:


> reported. That thing is hideous!


 
+1
Reported it!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Christa72720 said:


> Reported. That thing is hideous!


Thank you! More reports helps!


----------



## CinthiaZ

ubo22 said:


> +1
> Reported it!


Good going! Thank you! I hope they take it down! Last I looked it was still there! But more reports really do help, so thanks!


----------



## CinthiaZ

_I give up! Someone actually bought that ugly thing, even after all of our reports, eBay didn't take it down. I am going to start sending everyone of these to Michael Kors from now on. Maybe eBONE will listen to THEM!  I have run into about ten fakes just in the last 2 days, being listed on eBay. Seems like eBay doesn't really care. As usual, it's all about the money. If folks only knew what their money was going to when they buy fake bags, I am sure the business would stop. Did you know that counterfeiters use child slave labor and that the money goes to drug lords, mafias and even terrorism? So next time some one brags about all the money they saved on their fake bag, be sure to tell them where their money went. Uhg. Thanks for trying to help! _


----------



## keishapie1973

CinthiaZ said:


> _I give up! Someone actually bought that ugly thing, even after all of our reports, eBay didn't take it down. I am going to start sending everyone of these to Michael Kors from now on. Maybe eBONE will listen to THEM!  I have run into about ten fakes just in the last 2 days, being listed on eBay. Seems like eBay doesn't really care. As usual, it's all about the money. If folks only knew what their money was going to when they buy fake bags, I am sure the business would stop. Did you know that counterfeiters use child slave labor and that the money goes to drug lords, mafias and even terrorism? So next time some one brags about all the money they saved on their fake bag, be sure to tell them where their money went. Uhg. Thanks for trying to help! _




I've also been reporting all your links.... &#128516;


----------



## CinthiaZ

tauketula said:


> I've also been reporting all your links.... &#65533;&#65533;


Thank you.You're a sweetheart. Hard to find folks who care.  I am about ready to give up. I apparently can not post links to fakes other than in the 'authenticate this' thread. I just wanted us Hamilton lovers to get a load of that nasty thing. The fakes are getting so ramp id! I can't believe how many I run into on  a daily basis. Now I just ran into a whole website full of them! People are going to buy these things and then sell them on ebay and other sites. They are getting to be too well circulated. Anyone who thinks MK is not counterfeited, is sadly mistaken. It is very disturbing. I guess it is foolish of me to think we can stop it. I am going to just start sending them to Michael Kors Company. Hopefully their attorneys will deal with it. I am disappointed that ebay allows so many to be listed. Even after we report them, they do nothing. Makes me not want to support them anymore! Thanks for trying to help. I feel sorry for the lady that got stuck with that thing! She probably has no clue.


----------



## vangiepuff

Xmas gift to myself


----------



## smileydimples

vangiepuff said:


> Xmas gift to myself



I love it  I looked at this way to many times wanting it and then talking myself out of it


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

It's something about the coating on the leather that keeps me from buying the red grommet hammie. I too have looked at it several times but can't pull the trigger and bring one home. I love the whipstitching and grommets though. They changed the leather and I prefer the "old" quilted leather like on my 2 new quilted selma's.


----------



## CinthiaZ

vangiepuff said:


> Xmas gift to myself


Very nice! So perfect for this time of year, too!


----------



## CinthiaZ

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> It's something about the coating on the leather that keeps me from buying the red grommet hammie. I too have looked at it several times but can't pull the trigger and bring one home. I love the whipstitching and grommets though. They changed the leather and I prefer the "old" quilted leather like on my 2 new quilted selma's.


I wonder if the newer quilted leather is made of lamb skin like the older one? That might be the difference. The lamb skin quilted bags are so soft!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

CinthiaZ said:


> I wonder if the newer quilted leather is made of lamb skin like the older one? That might be the difference. The lamb skin quilted bags are so soft!


I saw a quilted "older" hamilton recently in a consignment store. The leather was really soft even though the bag was a little beat up. My quilted selmas feel similar to the old quilted mk bags. This new coated, shiny leather is different. Not terrible, just different. I'm just not sold on it yet.


----------



## ubo22

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> It's something about the coating on the leather that keeps me from buying the red grommet hammie. I too have looked at it several times but can't pull the trigger and bring one home. I love the whipstitching and grommets though. They changed the leather and I prefer the "old" quilted leather like on my 2 new quilted selma's.


 


CinthiaZ said:


> I wonder if the newer quilted leather is made of lamb skin like the older one? That might be the difference. The lamb skin quilted bags are so soft!


 


BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I saw a quilted "older" hamilton recently in a consignment store. The leather was really soft even though the bag was a little beat up. My quilted selmas feel similar to the old quilted mk bags. This new coated, shiny leather is different. Not terrible, just different. I'm just not sold on it yet.


 
That's weird.  I wonder what is in the coating they're adding to the grommet quilted-leather Hamilton?  My quilted gusset Miranda also has a really soft quilted leather on the gussets.  There definitely is not coating on it.  That shiny coating might actually be some type of water repellent that's making the leather hard to the touch.


----------



## vangiepuff

smileydimples said:


> I love it  I looked at this way to many times wanting it and then talking myself out of it


Thanks


----------



## vangiepuff

CinthiaZ said:


> Very nice! So perfect for this time of year, too!


Thank you


----------



## StopHammertime

vangiepuff said:


> Xmas gift to myself




Omg so pretty!! Congrats!


----------



## vangiepuff

StopHammertime said:


> Omg so pretty!! Congrats!


Thank you


----------



## CinthiaZ

Have any of you seen that seller on ebay that has Hamiltons in various colors on sale for only 249.00? Am I allowed to post the link here? They are a top rated seller and the bags are all authentic! Not sure if I can post the link or not. Rules are confusing. PM me and I can send you the link that way, I think? lol!


----------



## CaliChic

myvillarreal26 said:


> Hamilton traveler at Marshalls!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2826343




I found a black one too at marshalls. I carried it with me around the store but i didnt buy it lol!!!!


----------



## citybaglady

CaliChic said:


> I found a black one too at marshalls. I carried it with me around the store but i didnt buy it lol!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2835394
> View attachment 2835395


I saw a large hamilton traveler in the duffle/camo color, but unfortunately somebody had already stolen the lock and key from it. It was retailing for $299.


----------



## CaliChic

citybaglady said:


> I saw a large hamilton traveler in the duffle/camo color, but unfortunately somebody had already stolen the lock and key from it. It was retailing for $299.




Ooooooh noooo! Thats the only thing i hate about marshalls, ross and tjmaxx. Things are not taken care of.


----------



## citybaglady

CaliChic said:


> Ooooooh noooo! Thats the only thing i hate about marshalls, ross and tjmaxx. Things are not taken care of.


Yeah it's a shame. I don't even understand why people steal the locks off of hamiltons. What are they using them for? Maybe selling them on ebay? It's frustrating.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

citybaglady said:


> Yeah it's a shame. I don't even understand why people steal the locks off of hamiltons. What are they using them for? Maybe selling them on ebay? It's frustrating.



Every traveler I have seen, whether in marshalls or tjmaxx over the last couple of weeks has been trashed!! That leather is too soft to be manhandled and throwed on the floor, hit with baskets or jammed in a purse rack. I saw a black traveler in marshalls that looked like it was given to a small child, scratch marks everywhere, scratches on the lock and plate-just pitiful! I keep mine wrapped with a tee shirt, stuffed inside it's dustbag. It's the only mk I have to treat with kidgloves but I love everything about it. I also got mine for way less than tj or marshalls. It was $138.00 at the mk boutique during a sale. I have the gooseberry.


----------



## CaliChic

Is it just me or is this a new way of hanging the key tag? Its in the d ring instead of the actual strap.


----------



## southernbelle82

CaliChic said:


> Is it just me or is this a new way of hanging the key tag? Its in the d ring instead of the actual strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2835663




Yes, you're right!!!


----------



## ubo22

CaliChic said:


> Is it just me or is this a new way of hanging the key tag? Its in the d ring instead of the actual strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2835663


 
Some people put the key tag through the handle D-ring to keep the key tag from slipping off, but when it's secured this way, the key tag gets in the way of the bag handles falling flat.  I instead put the key tag around the strap and secure it with a very small key ring.  That way the key tag can never fall off because the saffiano leather strap is wider than the key ring on the tail end and can never slip off even if the key tag gets unhooked by coming through the hole at the tail end of the saffiano leather key tag.

There's discussion about this on page 109 of this thread...

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/hamilton-hotties-clubhouse-639924-109.html


----------



## StopHammertime

CaliChic said:


> I found a black one too at marshalls. I carried it with me around the store but i didnt buy it lol!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2835394
> View attachment 2835395




OMG DO WANT. Time to stalk the local Marshalls


----------



## CaliChic

ubo22 said:


> Some people put the key tag through the handle D-ring to keep the key tag from slipping off, but when it's secured this way, the key tag gets in the way of the bag handles falling flat.  I instead put the key tag around the strap and secure it with a very small key ring.  That way the key tag can never fall off because the saffiano leather strap is wider than the key ring on the tail end and can never slip off even if the key tag gets unhooked by coming through the hole at the tail end of the saffiano leather key tag.
> 
> There's discussion about this on page 109 of this thread...
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/hamilton-hotties-clubhouse-639924-109.html




The link took me to a gucci thread


----------



## ubo22

CaliChic said:


> The link took me to a gucci thread


 
I edited the link a couple times.  It should take you to page 109 of this thread now.  Or you can go to page 109 with the page search function.


----------



## CaliChic

ubo22 said:


> I edited the link a couple times.  It should take you to page 109 of this thread now.




The link still redirects me to the gucci thread. I also went to pg 109 of this thread but it doesnt talk about the key tag on the d ring. Lol! Its ok, thanks for trying to help me though &#128522;


----------



## ubo22

CaliChic said:


> The link still redirects me to the gucci thread. I also went to pg 109 of this thread but it doesnt talk about the key tag on the d ring. Lol! Its ok, thanks for trying to help me though &#128522;


Sorry to hear that.  The discussion starts at post #4889.


----------



## CaliChic

ubo22 said:


> Sorry to hear that.  The discussion starts at post #4889.




Found it! Thank you!!!


----------



## fieldsinspring

This is how I do mine because I find the key strap super annoying and weird looking when I wear it on my shoulder--- as far as not allowing the handle to go down, I don't have that problem. :shrug:



CaliChic said:


> Is it just me or is this a new way of hanging the key tag? Its in the d ring instead of the actual strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2835663







ubo22 said:


> Some people put the key tag through the handle D-ring to keep the key tag from slipping off, but when it's secured this way, the key tag gets in the way of the bag handles falling flat.  I instead put the key tag around the strap and secure it with a very small key ring.  That way the key tag can never fall off because the saffiano leather strap is wider than the key ring on the tail end and can never slip off even if the key tag gets unhooked by coming through the hole at the tail end of the saffiano leather key tag.
> 
> There's discussion about this on page 109 of this thread...
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/hamilton-hotties-clubhouse-639924-109.html


----------



## citybaglady

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Every traveler I have seen, whether in marshalls or tjmaxx over the last couple of weeks has been trashed!! That leather is too soft to be manhandled and throwed on the floor, hit with baskets or jammed in a purse rack. I saw a black traveler in marshalls that looked like it was given to a small child, scratch marks everywhere, scratches on the lock and plate-just pitiful! I keep mine wrapped with a tee shirt, stuffed inside it's dustbag. It's the only mk I have to treat with kidgloves but I love everything about it. I also got mine for way less than tj or marshalls. It was $138.00 at the mk boutique during a sale. I have the gooseberry.



I think this is the perfect example of always doing your research before buying something. Just because it is on sale at TJ maxx/Marshalls, doean't mean you are getting the best deal. Plus, like you mentioned, they aren't always in the best shape. I used to work at Ross when I was younger ( a looong time ago), and still get flashbacks everytime I go back there, lol. People just don't care.


----------



## B_girl_

Early Christmas gift


----------



## smileydimples

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2839316
> 
> 
> 
> Early Christmas gift



I love it


----------



## keishapie1973

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2839316
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early Christmas gift




So pretty!!!! &#128512;


----------



## citybaglady

If anyone is interested in the old hamiltons in pebbled leather (where they discontinued?), there were quite a few at the MK outlet. I remember seeing black and white in both the north/south and east/west versions. And they are currently taking an extra 20% off everything.


----------



## paula3boys

citybaglady said:


> If anyone is interested in the old hamiltons in pebbled leather (where they discontinued?), there were quite a few at the MK outlet. I remember seeing black and white in both the north/south and east/west versions. And they are currently taking an extra 20% off everything.




None of the ones in luggage (brown)?


----------



## StopHammertime

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2839316
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early Christmas gift




So pretty! Love the leopard print!


----------



## citybaglady

paula3boys said:


> None of the ones in luggage (brown)?


Sorry, I honestly can't remember if there were any in the luggage color. Maybe try calling your local outlet?


----------



## CaliChic

Just got my new hamilton yesterday! I was so excited and didnt want to miss the ups man because i work nocs and sleep during the day and i had 4 additional packages being delivered to me the same day so i made a sign and posted it on my window lol!!! 




My new baby!



My sister's sutton also arrived




Merry christmas everyone!!!


----------



## StopHammertime

CaliChic said:


> Just got my new hamilton yesterday! I was so excited and didnt want to miss the ups man because i work nocs and sleep during the day and i had 4 additional packages being delivered to me the same day so i made a sign and posted it on my window lol!!!
> 
> View attachment 2841662
> 
> 
> My new baby!
> View attachment 2841660
> 
> 
> My sister's sutton also arrived
> View attachment 2841664
> 
> 
> 
> Merry christmas everyone!!!




Very nice! What color is it? It looks burgundy, I would guess eggplant. Merry Christmas!!


----------



## CaliChic

StopHammertime said:


> Very nice! What color is it? It looks burgundy, I would guess eggplant. Merry Christmas!!




Thank you! Its in the color claret.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I love your bag. I have a quilted selma in claret. My UPS guy would simply ignore that sign and hurl the packages, from the truck door to my steps, door, bushes, whatever. I have never seen his face in 6+ years, Just him jumping in his truck after sprinting like an olympian LOL!! Have a merry christmas.


----------



## CaliChic

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I love your bag. I have a quilted selma in claret. My UPS guy would simply ignore that sign and hurl the packages, from the truck door to my steps, door, bushes, whatever. I have never seen his face in 6+ years, Just him jumping in his truck after sprinting like an olympian LOL!! Have a merry christmas.




Omg! Not even a knock? Merry christmas to u too!


----------



## songofthesea

today at macy's I got a navy hamiliton with gold hardware!  it's beautiful!!!


----------



## citybaglady

I'm so excited to join the club once again with the e/w microstud Hamilton in black. I originally purchased the pearl grey version to match my wallet, but was disappointed when it arrived, as it was clearly already used. In my opinion this bag is much more stunning in the black color, the studs stand out more. And I got it for a steal of a price from Macy's after price adjustments.


----------



## citybaglady

songofthesea said:


> today at macy's I got a navy hamiliton with gold hardware!  it's beautiful!!!



I have that same bag in the same color. It's so stunning, navy goes with so much. Did you get the e/w or n/s version? Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## ubo22

citybaglady said:


> I'm so excited to join the club once again with the e/w microstud Hamilton in black. I originally purchased the pearl grey version to match my wallet, but was disappointed when it arrived, as it was clearly already used. In my opinion this bag is much more stunning in the black color, the studs stand out more. And I got it for a steal of a price from Macy's after price adjustments.


Very pretty!  I love that you got the black micro stud Hamilton with the pearl grey micro stud wallet.  They complement each other well.


----------



## citybaglady

ubo22 said:


> Very pretty!  I love that you got the black micro stud Hamilton with the pearl grey micro stud wallet.  They complement each other well.



Thank you. I can't wait to unwrap her and start using her.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Has anyone had issues with microstuds falling off bags or accessories? I saw some micro stud bags with missing studs yesterday. I have a micro stud sophie on hold and need to make a decision TODAY. I love this bag but dont want to deal with stud "drama" or warranty issues. Any help is appreciated. MK boutique has a no return policy, should I just walk away?? It's $300. Missing stud(s)= $300 garbage.


----------



## keishapie1973

citybaglady said:


> I'm so excited to join the club once again with the e/w microstud Hamilton in black. I originally purchased the pearl grey version to match my wallet, but was disappointed when it arrived, as it was clearly already used. In my opinion this bag is much more stunning in the black color, the studs stand out more. And I got it for a steal of a price from Macy's after price adjustments.



The two compliment each other well.  Very pretty!!!!


----------



## citybaglady

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Has anyone had issues with microstuds falling off bags or accessories? I saw some micro stud bags with missing studs yesterday. I have a micro stud sophie on hold and need to make a decision TODAY. I love this bag but dont want to deal with stud "drama" or warranty issues. Any help is appreciated. MK boutique has a no return policy, should I just walk away?? It's $300. Missing stud(s)= $300 garbage.



I have had my wallet for about 3 months, and so far all studs are still intact. I've been pretty rough in her, but she still looks as good as new. I can see your hesitation though. Michael Kors' return policy when it comes to sale items is awful.


----------



## citybaglady

tauketula said:


> The two compliment each other well.  Very pretty!!!!



Thanks!


----------



## JVXOXO

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2839316
> 
> 
> 
> Early Christmas gift



I love this bag! I think about purchasing it every time I see one


----------



## B_girl_

JVXOXO said:


> I love this bag! I think about purchasing it every time I see one


Thank you! I had my eye on it for a while! & I ordered it off the MK website for 224 on sale, and they sent me the wrong one because they sold out, I couldn't find it anywhere, than I found it on ebay for 240! Had to take it, such a good deal!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

How many times have you been dead set against buying something, I mean just not gonna do it, keep walking?? I have always liked the hippie grommet bag but only in RED. I never gave the black a 2nd glance, not once.  I just did not like the leather coating AT ALL on this style.. Too shiny for a red bag. WELL......I actually picked up a black hippie and really looked at the coating, it's really pretty on the black to me, shiny but not too shiny like patent. The red I have already forgotten. It was def too much going on on a red bag, quilting, whipstitch, grommets and shine, especially in north/south. If the coating ends up being terrible, it's black and you won't be able to tell anyway. I needed an dressy alternative to my large black essex with silver hardware.


----------



## ubo22

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> How many times have you been dead set against buying something, I mean just not gonna do it, keep walking?? I have always liked the hippie grommet bag but only in RED. I never gave the black a 2nd glance, not once.  I just did not like the leather coating AT ALL on this style.. Too shiny for a red bag. WELL......I actually picked up a black hippie and really looked at the coating, it's really pretty on the black to me, shiny but not too shiny like patent. The red I have already forgotten. It was def too much going on on a red bag, quilting, whipstitch, grommets and shine, especially in north/south. If the coating ends up being terrible, it's black and you won't be able to tell anyway. I needed an dressy alternative to my large black essex with silver hardware.


OMG...that black one with shw is gorgeous!!!


----------



## smileydimples

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> How many times have you been dead set against buying something, I mean just not gonna do it, keep walking?? I have always liked the hippie grommet bag but only in RED. I never gave the black a 2nd glance, not once.  I just did not like the leather coating AT ALL on this style.. Too shiny for a red bag. WELL......I actually picked up a black hippie and really looked at the coating, it's really pretty on the black to me, shiny but not too shiny like patent. The red I have already forgotten. It was def too much going on on a red bag, quilting, whipstitch, grommets and shine, especially in north/south. If the coating ends up being terrible, it's black and you won't be able to tell anyway. I needed an dressy alternative to my large black essex with silver hardware.


Looked at this bag many times but walked away...... beautiful the black is!!! Congrats she's a beauty I agree the red is too much


----------



## cdtracing

JVXOXO said:


> I love this bag! I think about purchasing it every time I see one



I love that one too but I worry about how the calf hair will wear.  I've always worried that bags with calf hair will rub bald spots or something.  I would love to hear feedback from those who have calf hair bags on how they hold up.  Congrats on your early Christmas present.  She's gorgeous!


----------



## JVXOXO

B_girl_ said:


> Thank you! I had my eye on it for a while! & I ordered it off the MK website for 224 on sale, and they sent me the wrong one because they sold out, I couldn't find it anywhere, than I found it on ebay for 240! Had to take it, such a good deal!



I'm glad you found an alternative after the mix up! It's truly a beautiful bag. 



cdtracing said:


> I love that one too but I worry about how the calf hair will wear.  I've always worried that bags with calf hair will rub bald spots or something.  I would love to hear feedback from those who have calf hair bags on how they hold up.  Congrats on your early Christmas present.  She's gorgeous!



 That's one of the reasons I just can't bring myself to buy it. Calf hair bags are  definitely not suited for every day use, but I like something that I can carry months on end if I so choose. But I'm a college student so I'm practical when it comes to the bags I purchase. For now!


----------



## B_girl_

cdtracing said:


> I love that one too but I worry about how the calf hair will wear.  I've always worried that bags with calf hair will rub bald spots or something.  I would love to hear feedback from those who have calf hair bags on how they hold up.  Congrats on your early Christmas present.  She's gorgeous!


I was pretty worried about the calf hair to! Its actually veryyy short, and easy to keep its shape. I don't use the bag as a every day bag, I use it with outfits that it matches with and I love it! So far its been a very good bag, for everyday type things I just use my other neutral bags


----------



## B_girl_

Really thinking about getting this hamilton, Have it for 245 if I want it! Opinions? Think I should go for it!?


----------



## ubo22

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2849172
> 
> 
> 
> Really thinking about getting this hamilton, Have it for 245 if I want it! Opinions? Think I should go for it!?


If you love it and have been thinking about getting it, go for it!  That's a good price.


----------



## bellevie0891

Thinking about dipping into the N/S Hamilton territory... Does anyone have pictures comparing the E/W to the N/S?

LOVE the looks of the N/S but I'm afraid it will be too big IRL.


----------



## ubo22

tonyaann said:


> Thinking about dipping into the N/S Hamilton territory... Does anyone have pictures comparing the E/W to the N/S?
> 
> LOVE the looks of the N/S but I'm afraid it will be too big IRL.


Tonyaann, you really need to take a look at one in person.  The difference in size between the bags is not as important as the N/S size in proportion to your body frame.  I only realized how nice the N/S looks on me after going to the store and actually trying it on my forearm, in my hand, and on my shoulder while looking in a mirror.  If you can pull it off size-wise, it's a truly sophisticated-looking tote.  It really takes any outfit you wear it with up a few notches.


----------



## bellevie0891

ubo22 said:


> Tonyaann, you really need to take a look at one in person.  The difference in size between the bags is not as important as the N/S size in proportion to your body frame.  I only realized how nice the N/S looks on me after going to the store and actually trying it on my forearm, in my hand, and on my shoulder while looking in a mirror.  If you can pull it off size-wise, it's a truly sophisticated-looking tote.  It really takes any outfit you wear it with up a few notches.



I was at Macys today, but they were locked up, the store was very busy and I had two kids with me. I knew I would not be purchasing yet so I didnt want to bother the SA... I should have just asked


----------



## summerlovin14

Does anyone know if they are bringing the soft leather hamiltons back? i really want a hamilton, but would prefer it in the soft leather vs. saffiano as i like the slouchy look.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Lord n taylor had soft leather e/w hamiltons on sale online. Check the site. Actually a few MK bags were on sale. I thought about getting the coffee grommet selma on L/T myself because the price is SO LOW.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Lord n taylor had soft leather e/w hamiltons on sale online. Check the site. Actually a few MK bags were on sale. I thought about getting the coffee grommet selma on L/T myself because the price is SO LOW.



I'm sorry, they have sold out since this afternoon. They were 119.00. Maybe you could get someone to price match.


----------



## paula3boys

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I'm sorry, they have sold out since this afternoon. They were 119.00. Maybe you could get someone to price match.




Haven't seen soft leather version anywhere in about a year!


----------



## ubo22

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I'm sorry, they have sold out since this afternoon. They were 119.00. Maybe you could get someone to price match.


 


paula3boys said:


> Haven't seen soft leather version anywhere in about a year!


 
Baglady3375 is right.  I just saw some soft leather Hamilton's on sale, too.  I don't remember the retailer, but it must have been L&T.  I remember thinking, "That's weird.  I haven't seen any soft leather Hamilton's being sold in ages!"


----------



## Ellezee

Does anyone have this black, calf hair , mock croc Hamilton? I just snagged it from Macy's website and am eager to see it IRL. Until, I'd love to see a picture or modeling shot if anyone has one.

Thanks!


----------



## keishapie1973

Ellezee said:


> View attachment 2856231
> 
> Does anyone have this black, calf hair , mock croc Hamilton? I just snagged it from Macy's website and am eager to see it IRL. Until, I'd love to see a picture or modeling shot if anyone has one.
> 
> Thanks!



I just saw this bag on the MK website yesterday. I am just surprised that no one has posted a reveal of it yet. It's really beautiful......


----------



## lvmk

Wait, are the new soft leather Hamiltons discontinued?


----------



## lvmk

I mean the ones that are the vitalo leather or however you spell it?


----------



## ubo22

lvmk said:


> I mean the ones that are the vitalo leather or however you spell it?


I think you are referring to the Hamilton Traveler.  The Hamilton Traveler has been on sale everywhere for the past several weeks. (since November 2014)  If you want one, you should jump on the current sales.


----------



## lvmk

ubo22 said:


> I think you are referring to the Hamilton Traveler.  The Hamilton Traveler has been on sale everywhere for the past several weeks. (since November 2014)  If you want one, you should jump on the current sales.


Is there a difference?


----------



## B_girl_

Would kill for this hamilton in blossom! But I can't find it anywhere


----------



## smileydimples

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2856549
> 
> 
> 
> Would kill for this hamilton in blossom! But I can't find it anywhere



I wanted one of those so bad and missed out no one had them


----------



## ubo22

lvmk said:


> Is there a difference?


Difference from what?


----------



## lvmk

ubo22 said:


> Difference from what?


Between the hamilton traveler leather and the hamilton soft leather that people are saying is discontinued/hard to find? I'm confused


----------



## lvmk

I'm looking on the website and now I don't see the Hamilton traveler... Oh no...


----------



## ubo22

lvmk said:


> Between the hamilton traveler leather and the hamilton soft leather that people are saying is discontinued/hard to find? I'm confused


The Hamilton Traveler is vitelo leather.  I don't know the type of leather on the older soft leather Hamiltons.  I've heard that the vitelo leather scratches easily.  The older soft leather Hamiltons seem to hold up nicely, but can get dirty or stained if you don't pre-treat the leather.


----------



## JVXOXO

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2856549
> 
> 
> 
> Would kill for this hamilton in blossom! But I can't find it anywhere



This color isn't practical for me but this bag is gorgeous!


----------



## lvmk

ubo22 said:


> The Hamilton Traveler is vitelo leather.  I don't know the type of leather on the older soft leather Hamiltons.  I've heard that the vitelo leather scratches easily.  The older soft leather Hamiltons seem to hold up nicely, but can get dirty or stained if you don't pre-treat the leather.


 
I don't see any of the vitelo leather Hamiltons on the website. Have they been discontinued? I hope not


----------



## ubo22

lvmk said:


> I don't see any of the vitelo leather Hamiltons on the website. Have they been discontinued? I hope not


I don't know, but seeing as they've been on sale and deep discounted widely by retailers for the past couple months, they probably are being discontinued.


----------



## lvmk

ubo22 said:


> I don't know, but seeing as they've been on sale and deep discounted widely by retailers for the past couple months, they probably are being discontinued.


 
I wonder why? Now they don't have any soft leather Hamiltons :'(


I personally don't like Saffiano, and I loved the new Hamilton. They just came out with it!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Thought I would finally post my Emerald Green Hamilton bag.


----------



## StopHammertime

CinthiaZ said:


> Thought I would finally post my Emerald Green Hamilton bag.




Gorgeous!!!! I love!!!!!! Is the hardware gold or silver?


----------



## StopHammertime

lvmk said:


> I'm looking on the website and now I don't see the Hamilton traveler... Oh no...




NNNNOOOOOOOO!!!!! I haven't bought one yet, they aren't allowed to go away LOL! I want the traveler messenger so bad, but have been waiting to find it at the awesome price that one of the ladies on this thread found her 2 for [under $100]


----------



## Sarah03

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2856549
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would kill for this hamilton in blossom! But I can't find it anywhere




Oh wow, that is one gorgeous bag!  I have the black version & love it. I never knew they made this color.


----------



## CinthiaZ

StopHammertime said:


> Gorgeous!!!! I love!!!!!! Is the hardware gold or silver?


Thank you. It's gold on this one. I don't use it much. Just on special occassions


----------



## CinthiaZ

StopHammertime said:


> NNNNOOOOOOOO!!!!! I haven't bought one yet, they aren't allowed to go away LOL! I want the traveler messenger so bad, but have been waiting to find it at the awesome price that one of the ladies on this thread found her 2 for [under $100]


They have some good deals on travelers on ebay, but send the listings here first to authenticate.


----------



## CaliChic

Hi guys, quick question, im pretty sure that this has already been discussed but on the new hamiltons i can not find the date tag on any inner corners of the lining. All i found were numbers stamped on the magnet clasp. Can anyone send me a link or explain to me? Thank you!!!


----------



## acm1134

CaliChic said:


> Hi guys, quick question, im pretty sure that this has already been discussed but on the new hamiltons i can not find the date tag on any inner corners of the lining. All i found were numbers stamped on the magnet clasp. Can anyone send me a link or explain to me? Thank you!!!


It should be in there, just may be really flush with the lining and hard to find


----------



## Ellezee

keishapie1973 said:


> I just saw this bag on the MK website yesterday. I am just surprised that no one has posted a reveal of it yet. It's really beautiful......




I'm so disappointed. I got an email from Macys's stating that my bag is backordered until February 6. I guess I'll have to patiently wait and use one of my many other bags. #firstworldproblems.


----------



## CaliChic

acm1134 said:


> It should be in there, just may be really flush with the lining and hard to find




Really?  ive checked twice and its not there  its from macy's too. I'll triple check. Thanks.


----------



## FinFun

Help! My son played with the lock of my Hamilton, and while I pulled out the key I didn't think of checking the lock itself - I suppose it was left open although it looked like it was locked and now it's missing. Any idea of how to get a new one? I live in Finland, Europe, so Kors doesn't ship here... 


I cannot imagine wearing the bag without it's lock, so unless I get a new one it's either forget about the Hamilton or buy a new one...


Any help very much appreciated!


----------



## paula3boys

FinFun said:


> Help! My son played with the lock of my Hamilton, and while I pulled out the key I didn't think of checking the lock itself - I suppose it was left open although it looked like it was locked and now it's missing. Any idea of how to get a new one? I live in Finland, Europe, so Kors doesn't ship here...
> 
> 
> I cannot imagine wearing the bag without it's lock, so unless I get a new one it's either forget about the Hamilton or buy a new one...
> 
> 
> Any help very much appreciated!




Sometimes people sell them on e bay


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Kids are always into something arent they? LOL! Do you have family elsewhere (another country) you could ship a lock to, and they could forward it to you? Ebay is really your only option if not. I'm bad- you could always buy another hamilton with the same hardware the next time you get a chance to and rotate the lock. Who's gonna know?


----------



## FinFun

My local department store had fantastic service - I went in there and explained about the lock, asking if they could possibly order one for me even though the bag was bought elsewhere, and the SA just went to a drawer, found a new lock and gave it to me free of charge. Amazing. They have my unquestioned loyalty now. I'm so relieved!


----------



## ubo22

FinFun said:


> My local department store had fantastic service - I went in there and explained about the lock, asking if they could possibly order one for me even though the bag was bought elsewhere, and the SA just went to a drawer, found a new lock and gave it to me free of charge. Amazing. They have my unquestioned loyalty now. I'm so relieved!


I'm so glad to hear this.  Finally, good customer service!


----------



## Apelila

Hey guys I have a quick question...I found a Hamilton Satchel yesterday at the Outlet and the price is still full and I like the soft leather rather than the Saffiano. I already have the black and the i always like the Luggage as well what do you guys think? Thank s in advance for all your opinion


----------



## bellevie0891

Apelila said:


> Hey guys I have a quick question...I found a Hamilton Satchel yesterday at the Outlet and the price is still full and I like the soft leather rather than the Saffiano. I already have the black and the i always like the Luggage as well what do you guys think? Thank s in advance for all your opinion




I have both black and luggage in the Selma. Like them each for different reasons and outfits. I say go for it


----------



## flik

Apelila said:


> Hey guys I have a quick question...I found a Hamilton Satchel yesterday at the Outlet and the price is still full and I like the soft leather rather than the Saffiano. I already have the black and the i always like the Luggage as well what do you guys think? Thank s in advance for all your opinion



I have this bag and love it. Go for it. You'll regret it if you don't & it sells out.


----------



## Apelila

flik said:


> I have this bag and love it. Go for it. You'll regret it if you don't & it sells out.


Thank you I wil go there today and the soft Hamilton are Discontinued...So i need to hurry before its too late


----------



## Apelila

bellevie0891 said:


> I have both black and luggage in the Selma. Like them each for different reasons and outfits. I say go for it


Yeah I think those colors are definetly a classic that wil not going out of style


----------



## Apelila

Guys I went to the outlet today and I finally get this beautiful bag soft leather and fabulous color the sister is here!!! Michael Kors Hamilton Satchel in color luggage.


----------



## bellevie0891

Apelila said:


> Guys I went to the outlet today and I finally get this beautiful bag soft leather and fabulous color the sister is here!!! Michael Kors Hamilton Satchel in color luggage.




Gorg! Congrats!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

paula3boys said:


> Sometimes people sell them on e bay


You can get the locks free from Michael Kors. Just call their 800 number from their website and they will send you one. I just spoke with them 2 days ago trying to order one for myself. They did say they were out of stock but are expecting more in next week. I will be calling them back on Monday. I suggest you do the same. I also saw some for sale on Poshmark right now.. Oops! replied to the wrong post! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

CaliChic said:


> Hi guys, quick question, im pretty sure that this has already been discussed but on the new hamiltons i can not find the date tag on any inner corners of the lining. All i found were numbers stamped on the magnet clasp. Can anyone send me a link or explain to me? Thank you!!!


It isn't on the corners. it is on the left side of the seam


----------



## CinthiaZ

FinFun said:


> Help! My son played with the lock of my Hamilton, and while I pulled out the key I didn't think of checking the lock itself - I suppose it was left open although it looked like it was locked and now it's missing. Any idea of how to get a new one? I live in Finland, Europe, so Kors doesn't ship here...
> 
> 
> I cannot imagine wearing the bag without it's lock, so unless I get a new one it's either forget about the Hamilton or buy a new one...
> 
> 
> Any help very much appreciated!


You can get the locks free from Michael Kors. Just call their 800 number from their website and they will send you one. I just spoke with them 2 days ago trying to order a key for myself. They did say the locks and keys  were out of stock but are expecting more in next week. I will be calling them back on Monday. I suggest you do the same before they are out again! . I also saw some for sale on Poshmark right now..


----------



## Euromutt86

Apelila said:


> Guys I went to the outlet today and I finally get this beautiful bag soft leather and fabulous color the sister is here!!! Michael Kors Hamilton Satchel in color luggage.



LOVE IT! Great choices


----------



## Euromutt86

CinthiaZ said:


> Thought I would finally post my Emerald Green Hamilton bag.



I adore that emerald green colour! It's calling my name and saying buy me too...


----------



## ubo22

Apelila said:


> Guys I went to the outlet today and I finally get this beautiful bag soft leather and fabulous color the sister is here!!! Michael Kors Hamilton Satchel in color luggage.


Great choices!  Enjoy your bags.


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> Thought I would finally post my Emerald Green Hamilton bag.


I  this color.  Such a rich, satiny green.  Reminds me of malachite, which is the color of one of my Selmas.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

The large TZ hamilton tote in Saffiano is now available on Zappos site in both black and luggage for 298.00. It measures 11 in wide, 10.5 in high and 4.5 in depth.


----------



## Foz

I am loving the tote , this is my first Hamilton. Found it on sale.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Foz said:


> I am loving the tote , this is my first Hamilton. Found it on sale.



Congrats! I love this bag! I was gonna buy it on sale about a week ago but already have several bags  with calf hair in black with gold hardware. I try to stay away from "seasonal" purses(suede, calfhair etc) unless it's a great deal. If I find this one super-super cheap, I may still add it to my MK collection because it is beeyootifullll!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Foz said:


> I am loving the tote , this is my first Hamilton. Found it on sale.



This is one gorgeous bag. Congrats!!!!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Foz said:


> I am loving the tote , this is my first Hamilton. Found it on sale.



Stunning!!


----------



## Foz

Norwegian Girl said:


> Stunning!!



B





keishapie1973 said:


> This is one gorgeous bag. Congrats!!!!





BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Congrats! I love this bag! I was gonna buy it on sale about a week ago but already have several bags  with calf hair in black with gold hardware. I try to stay away from "seasonal" purses(suede, calfhair etc) unless it's a great deal. If I find this one super-super cheap, I may still add it to my MK collection because it is beeyootifullll!!



Thank you ladies


----------



## CinthiaZ

Foz said:


> I am loving the tote , this is my first Hamilton. Found it on sale.


Sweet!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Isn't this adorable?? Is like a little mini Hamilton Clutch. Thinking about getting this for when I need something small, which isn't very often because I carry too much! lol! But it would be great at the fair or when I have to do a lot of walking, not to have to lug around my bigger bags all day. I love it has the lock and key. Only 100.00! Should I go for it? Or is that too much because it is used??  Originally retailed for almost 300 dollars! That's as much as the E/W tote!  Hmmm


----------



## Foz

CinthiaZ said:


> Isn't this adorable?? Is like a little mini Hamilton Clutch. Thinking about getting this for when I need something small, which isn't very often because I carry too much! lol! But it would be great at the fair or when I have to do a lot of walking, not to have to lug around my bigger bags all day. I love it has the lock and key. Only 100.00! Should I go for it? Or is that too much because it is used??  Originally retailed for almost 300 dollars! That's as much as the E/W tote!  Hmmm


This bag is adorable, very nice . Enjoy!


----------



## ubo22

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Congrats! I love this bag! I was gonna buy it on sale about a week ago but already have several bags  with calf hair in black with gold hardware. I try to stay away from "seasonal" purses(suede, calfhair etc) unless it's a great deal. If I find this one super-super cheap, I may still add it to my MK collection because it is beeyootifullll!!


Baglady3375, I just saw this tote on the MK website for 50% off this morning!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Foz said:


> This bag is adorable, very nice . Enjoy!


Thanks! I didn't get it yet. Waiting for the seller to send me more pics and answer some questions. I do hope I can get it. We'll see..


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Oliviatatiana said:


> View attachment 2428662
> 
> My babyyyy Pearl Grey N/S Specchio Hamilton Tote. It's gorgeous!!!!



Hi! I just bought this bag. Are you still loving yours? Does the silver trim hold up?


----------



## AuntJulie

zakksmommy1984 said:


> I went to Macy's tonight and got this hamilton in electric blue with gold hw.  For only 223.00 im loving this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2825527



Gorgeous,  is the electric blue the same color as the sapphire blue?


----------



## ubo22

AuntJulie said:


> Gorgeous,  is the electric blue the same color as the sapphire blue?


Hi AuntJulie.  Electric blue and sapphire blue are very similar, but sapphire blue is slightly darker and bluer than electric blue.  They're so close in color, though, that they could be interchanged.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

I was just browsing this/ other treads tonight and have a question. I've noticed that there is an outlet version of the Hamilton, and that it is different from the version sold in high end stores. I was just wondering what the difference is between that version and the one with the lock? Is it just the apperence, or is there a difference in price/quality? Are there outlet versions of Selma and  sutton as well? Just wondering; )


----------



## southernbelle82

Norwegian Girl said:


> I was just browsing this/ other treads tonight and have a question. I've noticed that there is an outlet version of the Hamilton, and that it is different from the version sold in high end stores. I was just wondering what the difference is between that version and the one with the lock? Is it just the apperence, or is there a difference in price/quality? Are there outlet versions of Selma and  sutton as well? Just wondering; )




The outlet version is a smidge larger, it also has a center divide and as you already stated it has the plate instead of the lock. Also, I've only seen the regular leather in the version, no saffiano.


----------



## alyssalamun

I'd never even considered owning a purse that cost more than $50, but when I saw this deal pop up, I went for it! I used to work at Macy's so I know how expensive a Hamilton tote can be before discounts are applied. I was browsing ThredUp's new handbag store with only one intention, to buy a bag that I could actually fit my school stuff in. I'm a college student, but I'm tired of backacks, I only ever use one shoulder anyways, I might as well just carry a purse. But I don't own a purse tall enough to fit folders and notebooks, sooooo I was on the search. I came across a few I liked in the same $95 range. Rebecca Minkoff, Cole Haan and Michael Kors. It was the chunky chain gold hardware that really did it for me and I sprung for the MK. I actually didn't know it was a hamilton at all, I'd never entertained the idea of owning one so I never looked too closely at the bags at Macy's, convinced I'd have to wait until I graduated.

I had to do some google sleuthing because my bag was listed on their website as a michael kors satchel but it didn't look much like the satchel's I saw on his website. It's the tote! So I used another discount code and got the bag down to $80 and here she is she came in about a week ago! Black soft pebbled leather (has this been discontinued? I like the saffiano leather but maybe for a different bag, I like the selma for saffiano more), gold hardware.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

alyssalamun said:


> I'd never even considered owning a purse that cost more than $50, but when I saw this deal pop up, I went for it! I used to work at Macy's so I know how expensive a Hamilton tote can be before discounts are applied. I was browsing ThredUp's new handbag store with only one intention, to buy a bag that I could actually fit my school stuff in. I'm a college student, but I'm tired of backacks, I only ever use one shoulder anyways, I might as well just carry a purse. But I don't own a purse tall enough to fit folders and notebooks, sooooo I was on the search. I came across a few I liked in the same $95 range. Rebecca Minkoff, Cole Haan and Michael Kors. It was the chunky chain gold hardware that really did it for me and I sprung for the MK. I actually didn't know it was a hamilton at all, I'd never entertained the idea of owning one so I never looked too closely at the bags at Macy's, convinced I'd have to wait until I graduated.
> 
> I had to do some google sleuthing because my bag was listed on their website as a michael kors satchel but it didn't look much like the satchel's I saw on his website. It's the tote! So I used another discount code and got the bag down to $80 and here she is she came in about a week ago! Black soft pebbled leather (has this been discontinued? I like the saffiano leather but maybe for a different bag, I like the selma for saffiano more), gold hardware.



Wow! Congratulations on your new bag! Hamilton for $80, thats incredible! Lucky you!


----------



## alyssalamun

Norwegian Girl said:


> Wow! Congratulations on your new bag! Hamilton for $80, thats incredible! Lucky you!


Thanks! I don't actually know how old it is but it's definitely authentic. ThredUp listed it as having some wear and tear, but I didn't know what it would be until I got it. No marks on the outside of the bag at all! not even scratches from the padlock. But on the inside, there's a lipstick stain inside the zipper pocket  
It's ok, though! I'll be the only one who knows!


----------



## ubo22

alyssalamun said:


> I'd never even considered owning a purse that cost more than $50, but when I saw this deal pop up, I went for it! I used to work at Macy's so I know how expensive a Hamilton tote can be before discounts are applied. I was browsing ThredUp's new handbag store with only one intention, to buy a bag that I could actually fit my school stuff in. I'm a college student, but I'm tired of backacks, I only ever use one shoulder anyways, I might as well just carry a purse. But I don't own a purse tall enough to fit folders and notebooks, sooooo I was on the search. I came across a few I liked in the same $95 range. Rebecca Minkoff, Cole Haan and Michael Kors. It was the chunky chain gold hardware that really did it for me and I sprung for the MK. I actually didn't know it was a hamilton at all, I'd never entertained the idea of owning one so I never looked too closely at the bags at Macy's, convinced I'd have to wait until I graduated.
> 
> I had to do some google sleuthing because my bag was listed on their website as a michael kors satchel but it didn't look much like the satchel's I saw on his website. It's the tote! So I used another discount code and got the bag down to $80 and here she is she came in about a week ago! Black soft pebbled leather (has this been discontinued? I like the saffiano leather but maybe for a different bag, I like the selma for saffiano more), gold hardware.


Great deal on a great bag! MK doesn't make the soft pebbled leather Hamiltons anymore.  Enjoy!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

While in tjmaxx last august, I was curious as to why they had like 20+ soft leather hamiltons in both n/s and e/w. Every neutral color in gold and silver hardware too. I Guess when they discontinued them tjmaxx and marshall shoppers got lucky. I didn't buy one because I like a tall tote to have a little bit of structure, Just my own preference.


----------



## ubo22

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> While in tjmaxx last august, I was curious as to why they had like 20+ soft leather hamiltons in both n/s and e/w. Every neutral color in gold and silver hardware too. I Guess when they discontinued them tjmaxx and marshall shoppers got lucky. I didn't buy one because I like a tall tote to have a little bit of structure, Just my own preference.


I like my tall/large totes to have a bit of structure, too.  But "to each his own."


----------



## alyssalamun

ubo22 said:


> I like my tall/large totes to have a bit of structure, too.  But "to each his own."



I'm the opposite! I like big slouchy bags and small structures bags. I think it's because when I'm holding it, Gravity gives the large tote it's basic structure back and when I set it down and it turns into a puddle of leather I don't mind because it's large and hanging off my chair or under my desk/table but with a smaller bag I'm much more likely to keep it out and on full display because it's smaller so for that I want more structure!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> I like my tall/large totes to have a bit of structure, too.  But "to each his own."



Me too. I go only for the saffiano leather,  and love the way it gives texture and form to the bag. It's a good thing that we can choose, but read somewhere here that the soft leather Hamilton is being discontinued?


----------



## ubo22

alyssalamun said:


> I'm the opposite! I like big slouchy bags and small structures bags. I think it's because when I'm holding it, Gravity gives the large tote it's basic structure back and when I set it down and it turns into a puddle of leather I don't mind because it's large and hanging off my chair or under my desk/table but with a smaller bag I'm much more likely to keep it out and on full display because it's smaller so for that I want more structure!


Sounds like big slouchy bags work for you.


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> Me too. I go only for the saffiano leather,  and love the way it gives texture and form to the bag. It's a good thing that we can choose, but read somewhere here that the soft leather Hamilton is being discontinued?


The soft leather Hamilton's are no longer being produced.  Maybe they'll come back some day.


----------



## Bwtchd

alyssalamun said:


> I'd never even considered owning a purse that cost more than $50, but when I saw this deal pop up, I went for it! I used to work at Macy's so I know how expensive a Hamilton tote can be before discounts are applied. I was browsing ThredUp's new handbag store with only one intention, to buy a bag that I could actually fit my school stuff in. I'm a college student, but I'm tired of backacks, I only ever use one shoulder anyways, I might as well just carry a purse. But I don't own a purse tall enough to fit folders and notebooks, sooooo I was on the search. I came across a few I liked in the same $95 range. Rebecca Minkoff, Cole Haan and Michael Kors. It was the chunky chain gold hardware that really did it for me and I sprung for the MK. I actually didn't know it was a hamilton at all, I'd never entertained the idea of owning one so I never looked too closely at the bags at Macy's, convinced I'd have to wait until I graduated.
> 
> I had to do some google sleuthing because my bag was listed on their website as a michael kors satchel but it didn't look much like the satchel's I saw on his website. It's the tote! So I used another discount code and got the bag down to $80 and here she is she came in about a week ago! Black soft pebbled leather (has this been discontinued? I like the saffiano leather but maybe for a different bag, I like the selma for saffiano more), gold hardware.


Very lucky to have gotten it that low! I got my luggage color for $140 at Nordstrom rack last summer but that was the best deal I could find on the Pebbled. I originally got my Vanilla w/ GHW and Black with Silver for $244 and thought those were great deals but now I wait for the big sales for others. I  got my black traveler for $120 at Macy's over the holidays.


----------



## cdtracing

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> While in tjmaxx last august, I was curious as to why they had like 20+ soft leather hamiltons in both n/s and e/w. Every neutral color in gold and silver hardware too. I Guess when they discontinued them tjmaxx and marshall shoppers got lucky. I didn't buy one because I like a tall tote to have a little bit of structure, Just my own preference.



To begin with, I have always liked large bags so I want my bags to have structure but for a different reason.  I have a firearms weapons permit & I carry my firearm in my purse when I'm not wearing it on my belt.  I've found the saffiano purses are better suited for this.  I do have some soft leather Hobos that I carry at times & I really like them but I now gravitate to the saffiano leathers.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Does any of you own a white bag? Pro /cons.... Concider buying this one, the Hamilton specchio optic white with shw..


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

cdtracing said:


> To begin with, I have always liked large bags so I want my bags to have structure but for a different reason.  I have a firearms weapons permit & I carry my firearm in my purse when I'm not wearing it on my belt.  I've found the saffiano purses are better suited for this.  I do have some soft leather Hobos that I carry at times & I really like them but I now gravitate to the saffiano leather.
> 
> My hubby and I have date night at the gunrange quite often LOL!! It's something we both love to do. We bought our daughter a glock 45 w/laser sights for her bday. Sometimes my whole family will meet up and take up all the lanes at the range.


----------



## Euromutt86

Norwegian Girl said:


> Does any of you own a white bag? Pro /cons.... Concider buying this one, the Hamilton specchio optic white with shw..



With the Saffiano, I've had no problems, but color transfer has been a problem for some ladies. I've heard that any dirt or transfers can get protected with apple brand leather care.


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> Does any of you own a white bag? Pro /cons.... Concider buying this one, the Hamilton specchio optic white with shw..


 


Euromutt86 said:


> With the Saffiano, I've had no problems, but color transfer has been a problem for some ladies. I've heard that any dirt or transfers can get protected with apple brand leather care.


 
With white saffiano leather, you should be okay with normal use.  However, you must be careful about color transfer, as Euromutt86 says.  Dark denim or non-colorfast clothing will transfer onto the leather when constantly rubbed up against it, even saffiano leather.  You don't need rain/stain repellent on saffiano leather, though, as it's pretreated.  Leather cleaner and conditioner/moisturizer are all you need on saffiano leather.


----------



## Euromutt86

ubo22 said:


> With white saffiano leather, you should be okay with normal use.  However, you must be careful about color transfer, as Euromutt86 says.  Dark denim or non-colorfast clothing will transfer onto the leather when constantly rubbed up against it, even saffiano leather.  You don't need rain/stain repellant on saffiano leather, though, as it's pretreated.  Leather cleaner and conditioner/moisturizer are all you need on saffiano leather.




Apple Brand Leather Care Kit Cleaner & Conditioner is what I was mentioning.


----------



## cdtracing

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> cdtracing said:
> 
> 
> 
> To begin with, I have always liked large bags so I want my bags to have structure but for a different reason.  I have a firearms weapons permit & I carry my firearm in my purse when I'm not wearing it on my belt.  I've found the saffiano purses are better suited for this.  I do have some soft leather Hobos that I carry at times & I really like them but I now gravitate to the saffiano leather.
> 
> My hubby and I have date night at the gunrange quite often LOL!! It's something we both love to do. We bought our daughter a glock 45 w/laser sights for her bday. Sometimes my whole family will meet up and take up all the lanes at the range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband & I train often both indoor & outdoor, close & long range.  I carry an STI Elektra 45 acp; larger than what most women would carry.  I also have a Glock  9mm that I sometimes carry when I want a higher capacity mag.  Our whole family does shoot & my husband is a NRA certified trainer.
Click to expand...


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Thanks ladies. Would you based on your experiences advice me not to buy?


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> Thanks ladies. Would you based on your experiences advice me not to buy?


Personally, I avoid white handbags like the plague.  If I owned one, I KNOW I would get color transfer on it.


----------



## ubo22

Euromutt86 said:


> Apple Brand Leather Care Kit Cleaner & Conditioner is what I was mentioning.


Oh, okay then.  Everyone has referred to their rain/stain repellent in the past.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

That's my concern as well. But it's the Specchio. .. I'm torn between this and the Miranda..


----------



## cdtracing

Norwegian Girl said:


> Thanks ladies. Would you based on your experiences advice me not to buy?



I have one soft leather bag in ivory & it has some color transfer from jeans.  While I love the look of a white or ivory bag, I rarely carry this bag because of the color transfer.  I try to stay away from buying white or ivory bags.  I haven't gotten a pearl gray one because I'm afraid it would get color transfer on it.  It's all a personal choice.  I made the mistake of not applying a leather protector on the one I have before I started carrying it.


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> That's my concern as well. But it's the Specchio. .. I'm torn between this and the Miranda..


If it's between the optic white/silver specchio n/s Hamilton and the cerulean Miranda, I would go with the Miranda.


----------



## Euromutt86

cdtracing said:


> I have one soft leather bag in ivory & it has some color transfer from jeans.  While I love the look of a white or ivory bag, I rarely carry this bag because of the color transfer.  I try to stay away from buying white or ivory bags.  I haven't gotten a pearl gray one because I'm afraid it would get color transfer on it.  It's all a personal choice.  I made the mistake of not applying a leather protector on the one I have before I started carrying it.



I've worn my Pearl Grey in the rain and snow. I know. I've abused it. I've thrown it and dropped it. Wore it everyday for a month. It still looks like I bought it yesterday. I usually wear jeans and never had a color transfer problem. Hopefully this helps


----------



## cdtracing

Euromutt86 said:


> I've worn my Pearl Grey in the rain and snow. I know. I've abused it. I've thrown it and dropped it. Wore it everyday for a month. It still looks like I bought it yesterday. I usually wear jeans and never had a color transfer problem. Hopefully this helps



Thanks.  It's good to have that information.  I have the grey croc embossed Selma & I haven't had any transfer issues with it but the pearl gray is so light.  I love the color & it would make a great neutral addition.  I just haven't heard from anyone whether they've had color transfer issues with it.  Now, I have to do some rethinking....


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> If it's between the optic white/silver specchio n/s Hamilton and the cerulean Miranda, I would go with the Miranda.



You have a Miranda, right? Do you find the bag practical in use? Do you need to "tie" it everything you close it? Is there anything you particularly like /dislike? What about the leather in comparison to  saffiano?


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> You have a Miranda, right? Do you find the bag practical in use? Do you need to "tie" it everything you close it? Is there anything you particularly like /dislike? What about the leather in comparison to  saffiano?


Lots of comments here in the Miranda Tote Club thread... 

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/miranda-tote-club-827368.html

I do find it a practical, beautiful, well-designed bag.  I actually really love it.  It's one of the few soft leather bags that I own, so it holds a special space in my collection.  You don't "need" to tie it closed to keep it closed.  Just lay the laces over top and it will stay closed.  Saffiano leather is obviously the most durable leather available, but the Miranda calfskin leather is lined with ultra-soft suede and is so luxurious.  The bag is extremely well done.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

I just got my gorgeous, fantastic and amazing N/S Hamilton Specchio in Heather Grey! It is beyond words,  truely magnificent!  Will post photos tomorrow,  just got company! Sooooo over the top happy! Been aching for  this bag forever!


----------



## cdtracing

Norwegian Girl said:


> I just got my gorgeous, fantastic and amazing N/S Hamilton Specchio in Heather Grey! It is beyond words,  truely magnificent!  Will post photos tomorrow,  just got company! Sooooo over the top happy! Been aching for  this bag forever!



Congrats!!!  Can't wait to see the pics of you new addititons!!


----------



## alichelsealyn

Does anyone know if MK can give you replacement locks? There are a couple slouchy pebbled Hamilton's I really want but are missing the locks


----------



## ubo22

alichelsealyn said:


> Does anyone know if MK can give you replacement locks? There are a couple slouchy pebbled Hamilton's I really want but are missing the locks


Yes, contact customer service repair.  Your bags must be authentic and still within the one year warranty period.


----------



## alichelsealyn

ubo22 said:


> Yes, contact customer service repair.  Your bags must be authentic and still within the one year warranty period.



Oh crap I would have no idea how old it is cause it would be off ebay.


----------



## ubo22

alichelsealyn said:


> Oh crap I would have no idea how old it is cause it would be off ebay.


Sometimes they don't ask, but they are supposed to ask for the serial # to check its authenticity and age.


----------



## alichelsealyn

ubo22 said:


> Sometimes they don't ask, but they are supposed to ask for the serial # to check its authenticity and age.



Hmm I could give it a shot. I could try going in store and seeing if they would give me one if not.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> Yes, contact customer service repair.  Your bags must be authentic and still within the one year warranty period.



My new black Hamilton Specchio is missing the key.  Has the lock. The bag is a few months old. Is it the serialnumber that I provide to the customerservice?


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Red hippie grommet hamilton in e/w. The red susannah wallet does not quite match so I plan to return the wallet.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Red hippie grommet hamilton in e/w. The red susannah wallet does not quite match so I plan to return the wallet.



I think they look great together. Love the red color!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

My beautiful new Hamilton Specchio in Heather Grey with shw finally arrived yesterday!  This bag is so gorgeous!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

I love this bag! Classy and stylish at the same time! Just closed a deal today on the black Hamilton Specchio with shw,  can't wait for it to arrive as well!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Norwegian Girl said:


> I love this bag! Classy and stylish at the same time! Just closed a deal today on the black Hamilton Specchio with shw,  can't wait for it to arrive as well!



That is striking!! I love it. I saw the matching wallets on sale at Dillards yesterday. Specchio bags are so classy.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Norwegian Girl said:


> I think they look great together. Love the red color!



Thanks! I have wanted something in red w silver hardware for quite some time. The bag was only 139.60, so it was foolish to leave it behind. Off in my luggage it went LOL!! When you take them both out into sunlight it's really obvious that they do not match. I bought them on 2 different days. I usually catch stuff like this LOL! The wallet is not as bright to the naked eye. It actually looks like it was left in sunlight and faded.  I'm just weird about some stuff.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> That is striking!! I love it. I saw the matching wallets on sale at Dillards yesterday. Specchio bags are so classy.



Wish I had Dillards here. Would love a specchio wallet!


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> My new black Hamilton Specchio is missing the key.  Has the lock. The bag is a few months old. Is it the serialnumber that I provide to the customerservice?


Yes.  They can provide a key, but I heard they don't provide the leather key holder, so you won't be able to hang the key to the outside of the bag.


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> My beautiful new Hamilton Specchio in Heather Grey with shw finally arrived yesterday!  This bag is so gorgeous!





Norwegian Girl said:


> I love this bag! Classy and stylish at the same time! Just closed a deal today on the black Hamilton Specchio with shw,  can't wait for it to arrive as well!



Love this!  Heather grey is such a perfect shade of grey.  Nice!


----------



## Euromutt86

Norwegian Girl said:


> My beautiful new Hamilton Specchio in Heather Grey with shw finally arrived yesterday!  This bag is so gorgeous!



Awesome bag!! I like that it's different than a standard hamilton!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Hi Hamilton Hotties!  I saw this lock on Poshmark if any of you need a replacement. Cheap! Only 30.00. They generally sell for about 65.00. It doesn't have the key, but MK told me all the keys work on all the locks. That may true now, but I had a Hamilton where the key didn't work on the lock. But anyway, here is the ad.
https://poshmark.com/listing/Michael-Kors-lock-54cbd35b94d56846000655dd


----------



## myluvofbags

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2856549
> 
> 
> 
> Would kill for this hamilton in blossom! But I can't find it anywhere



Me too. Hahaha.   This bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> Yes.  They can provide a key, but I heard they don't provide the leather key holder, so you won't be able to hang the key to the outside of the bag.



I've sent a mail to customerservice,  but I'm not getting my hopes up in regards to the leatherstrap.  It would be nice to have the key though.


----------



## missphilippa

Good day!
I'm not the most adventurous person when it comes to bag colors  - mostly I stick to blacks, browns, dark reds. I have a Coach that is camel-colored and that's it for the color adventure lol. 
The bag seller who I trust is not sure she'll be able to find an MK Hamilton in the colors that I prefer. All she has now is the pink one. 
Can I pull off this color in the office? Or should I wait if the seller will have stocks of other colors? (I found a seller on eBay with the brown monogram, but I'm not familiar with this seller) thanks!


----------



## cdtracing

missphilippa said:


> Good day!
> I'm not the most adventurous person when it comes to bag colors  - mostly I stick to blacks, browns, dark reds. I have a Coach that is camel-colored and that's it for the color adventure lol.
> The bag seller who I trust is not sure she'll be able to find an MK Hamilton in the colors that I prefer. All she has now is the pink one.
> Can I pull off this color in the office? Or should I wait if the seller will have stocks of other colors? (I found a seller on eBay with the brown monogram, but I'm not familiar with this seller) thanks!



I'm not a "Pink" person myself but that's a beautiful color!  I don't see why you couldn't carry this to the office.  It's a fantastic color for spring & summer but it would also give a nice pop of color in the winter.  If the price is a good deal, go for it.


----------



## missphilippa

cdtracing said:


> I'm not a "Pink" person myself but that's a beautiful color!  I don't see why you couldn't carry this to the office.  It's a fantastic color for spring & summer but it would also give a nice pop of color in the winter.  If the price is a good deal, go for it.


The price is a good deal plus seller is so trustworthy, that's why I am so tempted to buy. Will contact the seller. Thanks!


----------



## cdtracing

missphilippa said:


> The price is a good deal plus seller is so trustworthy, that's why I am so tempted to buy. Will contact the seller. Thanks!



I'm trying to add color to my wardrobe & I got an Aqua E/W Hamilton, a Sapphire Selma, & I have a Red croc embossed Dillon on the way.  While I won't carry these every day, I will use them to add color accent & pop.  I wear a lot of black.  I've been thinking about adding a pink or purple bag to the mix as well, just not ready to pull the trigger on those colors yet.  

I don't know the name of the pink that you posted but it's a beautiful color!


----------



## myluvofbags

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2856549
> 
> 
> 
> Would kill for this hamilton in blossom! But I can't find it anywhere



Just got this in the mail.   It's called pale pink, just a tad darker but still beautiful.   Let's cross our fingers and toes this will be brought in the studded hamilton!


----------



## missphilippa

cdtracing said:


> I'm trying to add color to my wardrobe & I got an Aqua E/W Hamilton, a Sapphire Selma, & I have a Red croc embossed Dillon on the way.  While I won't carry these every day, I will use them to add color accent & pop.  I wear a lot of black.  I've been thinking about adding a pink or purple bag to the mix as well, just not ready to pull the trigger on those colors yet.
> 
> I don't know the name of the pink that you posted but it's a beautiful color!




Can't find that particular shade of pink either. While looking, I found the raspberry one, and I love it!


----------



## yysayshello

My very first MK hamilton bag  My friend got hers in the softer leather (around Aug 2014) and I got mine 1-2 mths later. Mine in saffiano leather cuz I prefer a more structured bag and boxy bag!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

yysayshello said:


> My very first MK hamilton bag  My friend got hers in the softer leather (around Aug 2014) and I got mine 1-2 mths later. Mine in saffiano leather cuz I prefer a more structured bag and boxy bag!



Beautiful bag!  I prefer the saffiano leather as well.  I feel the structure adds something special to the bag. All my Hamiltons are in saffiano leather.


----------



## laurittzz

I want a Hamilton, but I want it in the softer leather all I see is the saffiano leather. Does anyone know if they still make the softer leather and where I can find one?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

laurittzz said:


> I want a Hamilton, but I want it in the softer leather all I see is the saffiano leather. Does anyone know if they still make the softer leather and where I can find one?



I think I read somewhere here that the soft leather Hamilton is being discontinued.  I know they are still available in some stores, and you can still get black and luggage at Zalando.


----------



## B_girl_

myluvofbags said:


> Just got this in the mail.   It's called pale pink, just a tad darker but still beautiful.   Let's cross our fingers and toes this will be brought in the studded hamilton!


omg that pale pink is so pretty! On the website it looks more of a salmon, but if thats what it really looks like than its beautiful!


----------



## B_girl_

Jjust ordered this off ebay! Cant wait!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2881200
> 
> 
> 
> Jjust ordered this off ebay! Cant wait!



Congratulations!  This is a truely stunning bag! Can't wait to see modeling pics!  Was the price as you suspected?


----------



## B_girl_

Norwegian Girl said:


> Congratulations!  This is a truely stunning bag! Can't wait to see modeling pics!  Was the price as you suspected?


I found it on eBay for 250, So i took it and ran lol! I have been looking for this bag everywhere, I'm so happy!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Ebags has them, and they usually have coupon codes ongoing 




laurittzz said:


> I want a Hamilton, but I want it in the softer leather all I see is the saffiano leather. Does anyone know if they still make the softer leather and where I can find one?


----------



## laurittzz

fieldsinspring said:


> Ebags has them, and they usually have coupon codes ongoing


 Thanks I am going to check that out!!!


----------



## all7s

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2881200
> 
> 
> 
> Jjust ordered this off ebay! Cant wait!


Oooh! Is that the Bloomingdale exclusive Blossom color?!! So beautiful! Congrats on the find!


----------



## B_girl_

all7s said:


> Oooh! Is that the Bloomingdale exclusive Blossom color?!! So beautiful! Congrats on the find!


Yes it is! In the blossom color! Thank you


----------



## yysayshello

Norwegian Girl said:


> Beautiful bag!  I prefer the saffiano leather as well.  I feel the structure adds something special to the bag. All my Hamiltons are in saffiano leather.



Hehehe me too! I like my bag to stand on its own


----------



## yysayshello

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2881200
> 
> 
> 
> Jjust ordered this off ebay! Cant wait!



Super gorgeous pink!!


----------



## Apelila

laurittzz said:


> I want a Hamilton, but I want it in the softer leather all I see is the saffiano leather. Does anyone know if they still make the softer leather and where I can find one?


Hey there yes there is still a Hamilton Satchel in pebbled leather, I just got my luggage color in medium size and I luv the soft leather all the way, I do not care about the Saffiano It's not my style. I will advice you to call your outlet store since the soft leather is DISCONTINUED which is I'm not happy about it The Hamilton Satchel in pebbled leather is the only bag that I wil buy to MK I think it such a classic bag and if ever they will do the selma in pebbled leather no question ask I will buy it in the heartbeat. I hope this help you find the bag...BTW I just got another black Hamilton in pebbled leather this time in white hardware even though I have the black in GHW I think its ok to have the same bag in different hardware. I purchased my first MK hamilton 3yrs ago and she serve me well


----------



## myluvofbags

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2881200
> 
> 
> 
> Jjust ordered this off ebay! Cant wait!



Omg, you got one!  Congrats,  she's beautiful!


----------



## laurittzz

Apelila said:


> Hey there yes there is still a Hamilton Satchel in pebbled leather, I just got my luggage color in medium size and I luv the soft leather all the way, I do not care about the Saffiano It's not my style. I will advice you to call your outlet store since the soft leather is DISCONTINUED which is I'm not happy about it The Hamilton Satchel in pebbled leather is the only bag that I wil buy to MK I think it such a classic bag and if ever they will do the selma in pebbled leather no question ask I will buy it in the heartbeat. I hope this help you find the bag...BTW I just got another black Hamilton in pebbled leather this time in white hardware even though I have the black in GHW I think its ok to have the same bag in different hardware. I purchased my first MK hamilton 3yrs ago and she serve me well


 Thanks for the info , and I agree its always good to have different hardware. if you don't mind me asking where did you get the medium size from? I am going to try the outlet and see if I can find it.


----------



## Apelila

laurittzz said:


> Thanks for the info , and I agree its always good to have different hardware. if you don't mind me asking where did you get the medium size from? I am going to try the outlet and see if I can find it.


I found them in outlet, since they are Discontinued items they are in outlet and originally $298.00 I got it for $269.00 it's not much of a discount but I'm happy and I will pay full price for this bag regardless. I just took advantage the fact that they are stil available in my outlet coz since they are gone they are gone, I actually asked my SA to find me the Vanilla color in GHW if ever she call me and say she found one that will be my last purchase from MK...It's time to enjoy them and used them before I will purchase another bag Good luck!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Apelila said:


> BTW I just got another black Hamilton in pebbled leather this time in white hardware even though I have the black in GHW



Never heard of white hardware. Do you mean silver?


----------



## Apelila

Norwegian Girl said:


> Never heard of white hardware. Do you mean silver?


oh yeah i mean silver hardware...
It so hard to misstype something here it seems like a brain surgery


----------



## Apelila

Ladies and gents...I'm introducing you my white hardware..I mean silver hardware Hamilton Satchel in pebbled leather I luv everything about this bag now I felt almost complete with my collection with MK, I still want to own the Vanilla color. Thank you for letting me share


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Apelila said:


> Ladies and gents...I'm introducing you my white hardware..I mean silver hardware Hamilton Satchel in pebbled leather I luv everything about this bag now I felt almost complete with my collection with MK, I still want to own the Vanilla color. Thank you for letting me share



The white hw looks stunning; )! Lol...but really, you have a gorgeous collection of Hamiltons!  This is by far my favorite bag as well.  I agree, a Vanilla and perhaps a blue/pink bag would fit right in. Congrats on your new bags!


----------



## Apelila

Norwegian Girl said:


> The white hw looks stunning; )! Lol...but really, you have a gorgeous collection of Hamiltons!  This is by far my favorite bag as well.  I agree, a Vanilla and perhaps a blue/pink bag would fit right in. Congrats on your new bags!


Thank you
Yeah my SA told me that they might have the Vanilla somewhere she need to research it...Yeah I would luv to own the Vanilla...I'm more a neutral it comes with bags, I'm to chicken to go with bright colors but I adore seeing them to someone


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Apelila said:


> Thank you
> Yeah my SA told me that they might have the Vanilla somewhere she need to research it...Yeah I would luv to own the Vanilla...I'm more a neutral it comes with bags, I'm to chicken to go with bright colors but I adore seeing them to someone



I thought I was too, so my first MK was actually the Continental Wallet in Fuhsia.  Then I could "hide" the wallet if it became too much. But then I fell head over heals with this color and my first MK bag was the Jet Set multifunctional Tote in Fuhsia. My other bags are neutrals; black, Heather Grey,  Dark Dune and Navy. But I love this summerly pop of color. I saw the E/W and the N/S Vanilla Specchio for sale here in Norway.  Really a steal, but I'm concerned about colortransfer..


----------



## Apelila

Norwegian Girl said:


> I thought I was too, so my first MK was actually the Continental Wallet in Fuhsia.  Then I could "hide" the wallet if it became too much. But then I fell head over heals with this color and my first MK bag was the Jet Set multifunctional Tote in Fuhsia. My other bags are neutrals; black, Heather Grey,  Dark Dune and Navy. But I love this summerly pop of color. I saw the E/W and the N/S Vanilla Specchio for sale here in Norway.  Really a steal, but I'm concerned about colortransfer..


Yeah trust me I tried to venture in different colors, but It never fail after taking it home I will go back to the store and return/exchange but I learned my lesson I will just go with my guts and fallow my instinct so that way I do not have to go back and do a exchange or return...I hate doing that...lol
I wan't the vanilla so bad, I do have a couple of white/off white in different brands and I have no problem with color transfer and maybe I'm very careful with my bags when I use them.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Apelila said:


> Yeah trust me I tried to venture in different colors, but It never fail after taking it home I will go back to the store and return/exchange but I learned my lesson I will just go with my guts and fallow my instinct so that way I do not have to go back and do a exchange or return...I hate doing that...lol
> I wan't the vanilla so bad, I do have a couple of white/off white in different brands and I have no problem with color transfer and maybe I'm very careful with my bags when I use them.



Good to know!  There's nothing like the feeling of holding THE bag that you have really wanted! I get "the girl with the green scarf" in the movie "Confessions of a Shopaholic" ..you know - the scene where she tells her group how a sale makes you feel. Love that movie. Go with your gut feeling, saves me every time!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Norwegian Girl said:


> Good to know!  There's nothing like the feeling of holding THE bag that you have really wanted! I get "the girl with the green scarf" in the movie "Confessions of a Shopaholic" ..you know - the scene where she tells her group how a sale makes you feel. Love that movie. Go with your gut feeling, saves me every time!



That's how I felt when I was out of town and walked into the tiniest Dillards I have ever seen and a red hippie grommet in e/w was sitting on the sale table for 139.00. After they sold out here at home I was feeling some sort of way about it. That bag was meant for me to have. I stalked that bag like prey but never pulled the trigger and then they were sold out in e/w. The n/s was TOO much going on with whipstitch, grommets, quilting and shine and in RED, so what I found was perfect. I too love that movie. I have all the books also.


----------



## Euromutt86

Apelila said:


> Ladies and gents...I'm introducing you my white hardware..I mean silver hardware Hamilton Satchel in pebbled leather I luv everything about this bag now I felt almost complete with my collection with MK, I still want to own the Vanilla color. Thank you for letting me share




Awesome!!!!! Love it!!!


----------



## B_girl_

myluvofbags said:


> Omg, you got one!  Congrats,  she's beautiful!


Yes I did, I wasn't even looking and stumbled across it and was so happy! Thank you


----------



## cdtracing

Apelila said:


> Ladies and gents...I'm introducing you my white hardware..I mean silver hardware Hamilton Satchel in pebbled leather I luv everything about this bag now I felt almost complete with my collection with MK, I still want to own the Vanilla color. Thank you for letting me share



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Ellezee

I finally received my calf hair and mock croc Hamilton. I love it! And here's an updated family portrait.


----------



## bellevie0891

Ellezee said:


> I finally received my calf hair and mock croc Hamilton. I love it! And here's an updated family portrait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882374
> View attachment 2882375




Great family! Is the one on the left Aqua?


----------



## cdtracing

Ellezee said:


> I finally received my calf hair and mock croc Hamilton. I love it! And here's an updated family portrait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882374
> View attachment 2882375



She's gorgeous!!!  And you have a nice Hamilton collection!


----------



## Ellezee

bellevie0891 said:


> Great family! Is the one on the left Aqua?




That's summer blue.


----------



## Ellezee

cdtracing said:


> She's gorgeous!!!  And you have a nice Hamilton collection!




Thanks so much!


----------



## myluvofbags

Ellezee said:


> I finally received my calf hair and mock croc Hamilton. I love it! And here's an updated family portrait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882374
> View attachment 2882375



Lovely collection.   Congrats on your new find.


----------



## myluvofbags

Apelila said:


> Ladies and gents...I'm introducing you my white hardware..I mean silver hardware Hamilton Satchel in pebbled leather I luv everything about this bag now I felt almost complete with my collection with MK, I still want to own the Vanilla color. Thank you for letting me share



Very nice neutrals.


----------



## paula3boys

Apelila said:


> Ladies and gents...I'm introducing you my white hardware..I mean silver hardware Hamilton Satchel in pebbled leather I luv everything about this bag now I felt almost complete with my collection with MK, I still want to own the Vanilla color. Thank you for letting me share




I need to find this. I have it in the north south version but want this size


----------



## Apelila

Thank you for all the sweet and nice comment


----------



## Ellezee

myluvofbags said:


> Lovely collection.   Congrats on your new find.




Thanks! I can't wait to take her out for a spin.


----------



## laurittzz

Apelila said:


> I found them in outlet, since they are Discontinued items they are in outlet and originally $298.00 I got it for $269.00 it's not much of a discount but I'm happy and I will pay full price for this bag regardless. I just took advantage the fact that they are stil available in my outlet coz since they are gone they are gone, I actually asked my SA to find me the Vanilla color in GHW if ever she call me and say she found one that will be my last purchase from MK...It's time to enjoy them and used them before I will purchase another bag Good luck!



Thanks to you for letting me know about the outlet carrying the Hamilton I stopped by my local Michael Kors outlet (I live 20 min away from it) I was able to pick one up in luggage  super happy with it!!!


----------



## Apelila

laurittzz said:


> Thanks to you for letting me know about the outlet carrying the Hamilton I stopped by my local Michael Kors outlet (I live 20 min away from it) I was able to pick one up in luggage  super happy with it!!!


yay!!! Congrats twin bag


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Ellezee said:


> I finally received my calf hair and mock croc Hamilton. I love it! And here's an updated family portrait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882374
> View attachment 2882375



Perfection in a bag. Stunning! I've seen it in person, and it is truely gorgeous! The missing piece in your Hamilton Puzzle


----------



## Ellezee

Norwegian Girl said:


> Perfection in a bag. Stunning! I've seen it in person, and it is truely gorgeous! The missing piece in your Hamilton Puzzle




Thanks! I think I'm done purchasing bags for a while (yeah right).


----------



## B_girl_

My blossom hamilton came today! Its so beautiful!


----------



## cdtracing

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2884303
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2884304
> 
> 
> 
> My blossom hamilton came today! Its so beautiful!



Beautiful!!  Where did you find it?


----------



## B_girl_

cdtracing said:


> Beautiful!!  Where did you find it?


I found it on eBay! It was brand new with tags, still had all the wrapping on it too!


----------



## cdtracing

B_girl_ said:


> I found it on eBay! It was brand new with tags, still had all the wrapping on it too!



That's awesome!!!  SCORE!!!!!


----------



## B_girl_

cdtracing said:


> That's awesome!!!  SCORE!!!!!


Thank you! I'm SO excited! Almost to afraid to use it because its so pretty haha!


----------



## laurittzz

I love my recent purchase the Hamilton in luggage!!


----------



## Ellezee

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2884303
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2884304
> 
> 
> 
> My blossom hamilton came today! Its so beautiful!




That is such a beautiful color. I love it! &#128525;


----------



## Apelila

laurittzz said:


> I love my recent purchase the Hamilton in luggage!!


Congrats!


----------



## Apelila

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2884303
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2884304
> 
> 
> 
> My blossom hamilton came today! Its so beautiful!


Congrats!! Super cute


----------



## cdtracing

laurittzz said:


> I love my recent purchase the Hamilton in luggage!!



Luggage is such an great all around color!  It literally goes with everything!!  Glad you're enjoying your bag!


----------



## Euromutt86

My Sun E/W Hamilton. So cheery! I'm so happy!


----------



## myluvofbags

Euromutt86 said:


> My Sun E/W Hamilton. So cheery! I'm so happy!



Yahoo,  you got it!   It's beautiful &#128516;.


----------



## ubo22

Euromutt86 said:


> My Sun E/W Hamilton. So cheery! I'm so happy!


Wow!


----------



## cdtracing

Euromutt86 said:


> My Sun E/W Hamilton. So cheery! I'm so happy!



WOW!!!  That's stunning!!


----------



## B_girl_

Euromutt86 said:


> My Sun E/W Hamilton. So cheery! I'm so happy!


LOVE it!!


----------



## Euromutt86

myluvofbags said:


> Yahoo,  you got it!   It's beautiful &#128516;.





ubo22 said:


> Wow!






cdtracing said:


> WOW!!!  That's stunning!!






B_girl_ said:


> LOVE it!!




Thanks ladies, I already wore it out and got so many comments!


----------



## coivcte

Euromutt86 said:


> My Sun E/W Hamilton. So cheery! I'm so happy!



That's so beautiful in Sun!!
Is the Hamilton heavy after you put all your stuff inside?


----------



## Euromutt86

coivcte said:


> That's so beautiful in Sun!!
> Is the Hamilton heavy after you put all your stuff inside?



I don't really carry a lot of items. It's usually phone, keys, glasses, book, and wallet. My books are the heaviest thing. Without it, it's very light for me!


----------



## Apelila

Euromutt86 said:


> My Sun E/W Hamilton. So cheery! I'm so happy!


congrats it's such a happy color


----------



## paula3boys

Apelila said:


> congrats it's such a happy color




I agree! I'm not normally a yellow person but I saw Sutton in sun at airport last year and it was so pretty


----------



## gratefulgirl

I'm finally a part of the Hamilton family. My birthday gift.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! Welcome to hamilton hotties!! I love your hamilton, nothing makes you smile like a red bag!


----------



## southernbelle82

gratefulgirl said:


> I'm finally a part of the Hamilton family. My birthday gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2893378




It's beautiful!!!


----------



## ubo22

gratefulgirl said:


> I'm finally a part of the Hamilton family. My birthday gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2893378


Welcome to the Hamilton Hotties' Clubhouse!  :welcome2:  Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## fabdiva

Love the Hamilton.  Next to the Miranda, my favorite MK style.  My little collection:


----------



## cdtracing

gratefulgirl said:


> I'm finally a part of the Hamilton family. My birthday gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2893378



Congratulations!  Beautiful color Hamilton!!


----------



## 2 stars

Here is my raspberry e/w hamilton with me at work today. Can I join the club?


----------



## CocoChannel

Love the raspberry!!! Pink is my favorite color Your E/W Hamilton is gorgeous!!!! I have it in the N/S and love it!!! I would like to pick up a E/W but they are really hard to find.


----------



## myluvofbags

2 stars said:


> Here is my raspberry e/w hamilton with me at work today. Can I join the club?



You are definitely in the club with this beauty!


----------



## cdtracing

2 stars said:


> Here is my raspberry e/w hamilton with me at work today. Can I join the club?



Love it!  That brightens any day!!


----------



## conrad18

2 stars said:


> Here is my raspberry e/w hamilton with me at work today. Can I join the club?



Beautiful!  I love the Hamilton best in bright fun colors!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

gratefulgirl said:


> I'm finally a part of the Hamilton family. My birthday gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2893378


 
Happy Birthday!  Pretty bag


----------



## the_baglover

I saw one Hamilton listed as "Chili colour". Is this a new colour? Is it red or orange?


----------



## paula3boys

the_baglover said:


> I saw one Hamilton listed as "Chili colour". Is this a new colour? Is it red or orange?




Red. What I wanted red from fall/winter to look like. I'll get something in chili when it goes on sale


----------



## the_baglover

paula3boys said:


> Red. What I wanted red from fall/winter to look like. I'll get something in chili when it goes on sale



Thank you. I couldn't find RL pics of it though. But it looks like a nice strong red. I can't seem to find a red bag without orange undertones.


----------



## conrad18

Can I join the club?  Here I am carrying my Sapphire Hamilton for a sushi lunch date and shopping with my husband. 

I love the Hamilton line! My first MK was actually a turquoise Hamilton and it's what started my love of his handbags. Now I have about 7 Hamiltons (5 saffianos and 2 travelers). I don't think I'll add anymore to my collection, but with all the new beautiful colors that comes out every season it's hard to resist buying more!


----------



## ubo22

conrad18 said:


> Can I join the club?  Here I am carrying my Sapphire Hamilton for a sushi lunch date and shopping with my husband.
> 
> I love the Hamilton line! My first MK was actually a turquoise Hamilton and it's what started my love of his handbags. Now I have about 7 Hamiltons (5 saffianos and 2 travelers). I don't think I'll add anymore to my collection, but with all the new beautiful colors that comes out every season it's hard to resist buying more!


Love!


----------



## BeachBagGal

conrad18 said:


> Can I join the club?  Here I am carrying my Sapphire Hamilton for a sushi lunch date and shopping with my husband.
> 
> I love the Hamilton line! My first MK was actually a turquoise Hamilton and it's what started my love of his handbags. Now I have about 7 Hamiltons (5 saffianos and 2 travelers). I don't think I'll add anymore to my collection, but with all the new beautiful colors that comes out every season it's hard to resist buying more!


That color is gooorgeous!


----------



## Minkette

the_baglover said:


> Thank you. I couldn't find RL pics of it though. But it looks like a nice strong red. I can't seem to find a red bag without orange undertones.


It seemed like a basic red... I thought it would be more blue based but it didn't read that way in the store.


----------



## Grace123

I was finally able to find this Hamilton after a long search!!!


----------



## ubo22

Grace123 said:


> I was finally able to find this Hamilton after a long search!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2904455


Psychedelic.  Great find!


----------



## smileydimples

Grace123 said:


> I was finally able to find this Hamilton after a long search!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2904455



Ohhhhh I love it


----------



## BeachBagGal

Grace123 said:


> I was finally able to find this Hamilton after a long search!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2904455


That is awesome!!!


----------



## 2 stars

CocoChannel said:


> Love the raspberry!!! Pink is my favorite color Your E/W Hamilton is gorgeous!!!! I have it in the N/S and love it!!! I would like to pick up a E/W but they are really hard to find.





myluvofbags said:


> You are definitely in the club with this beauty!





cdtracing said:


> Love it!  That brightens any day!!





conrad18 said:


> Beautiful!  I love the Hamilton best in bright fun colors!



Thank you girls!


----------



## Paytonsmommy

Hey everyone, quick question I have the calf hair Hamilton have only carried it maybe 10-15 times and have had it 6 months. I noticed that when I carry it, it sheds all over me and now has a bald spot on the back. I emailed customer service and they sent me a form to fill out and send back with the bag.  Bag retails for 700 I got it at an MK outlet and paid a little over 300. If they do not have the same bag to exchange it with then what? They said they would replace with a bag in the same price range will they match the retail or what I paid because their is nothing in the 300 range that I would want to switch it out for and I don't think they still make this bag. I was told once I send it in I wont get it back. Has anyone done this before? I just don't want to send it in and not be able to find something else that I like to replace it. Also do all the calf hair bags do this it is a pretty bad bald spot and I baby my bags so it is driving me nuts! Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## smileydimples

Did anyone buy a Hamilton zip tote? If so how do you like it ?


----------



## B_girl_

smileydimples said:


> Did anyone buy a Hamilton zip tote? If so how do you like it ?




Ive seen them at macys! Love them! But they seem kinda small


----------



## smileydimples

B_girl_ said:


> Ive seen them at macys! Love them! But they seem kinda small



I thought I remember them being small ... I love them too


----------



## CocoChannel

Paytonsmommy said:


> Hey everyone, quick question I have the calf hair Hamilton have only carried it maybe 10-15 times and have had it 6 months. I noticed that when I carry it, it sheds all over me and now has a bald spot on the back. I emailed customer service and they sent me a form to fill out and send back with the bag.  Bag retails for 700 I got it at an MK outlet and paid a little over 300. If they do not have the same bag to exchange it with then what? They said they would replace with a bag in the same price range will they match the retail or what I paid because their is nothing in the 300 range that I would want to switch it out for and I don't think they still make this bag. I was told once I send it in I wont get it back. Has anyone done this before? I just don't want to send it in and not be able to find something else that I like to replace it. Also do all the calf hair bags do this it is a pretty bad bald spot and I baby my bags so it is driving me nuts! Thanks everyone!!!




I'm really interested in the responses to this too because I've been eyeing this bag and wouldn't want it to get bald spots. Sorry that happened to your bag! I do have the leopard print hamilton but it's still brand new and I haven't carried it yet so I'm not sure that it sheds. Maybe it's a problem with the calf hair bags....geez it's a lot to spend to have problems with. Hopefully others will chime in.....


----------



## myluvofbags

CocoChannel said:


> I'm really interested in the responses to this too because I've been eyeing this bag and wouldn't want it to get bald spots. Sorry that happened to your bag! I do have the leopard print hamilton but it's still brand new and I haven't carried it yet so I'm not sure that it sheds. Maybe it's a problem with the calf hair bags....geez it's a lot to spend to have problems with. Hopefully others will chime in.....



Me too.   I have a new calf hair selma, not been used yet and am interested if anyone else has this same problem?


----------



## cdtracing

Paytonsmommy said:


> Hey everyone, quick question I have the calf hair Hamilton have only carried it maybe 10-15 times and have had it 6 months. I noticed that when I carry it, it sheds all over me and now has a bald spot on the back. I emailed customer service and they sent me a form to fill out and send back with the bag.  Bag retails for 700 I got it at an MK outlet and paid a little over 300. If they do not have the same bag to exchange it with then what? They said they would replace with a bag in the same price range will they match the retail or what I paid because their is nothing in the 300 range that I would want to switch it out for and I don't think they still make this bag. I was told once I send it in I wont get it back. Has anyone done this before? I just don't want to send it in and not be able to find something else that I like to replace it. Also do all the calf hair bags do this it is a pretty bad bald spot and I baby my bags so it is driving me nuts! Thanks everyone!!!



Can't wait to read everyone who has the calf hair bags opinions!  This is my fear that keeps me from getting one.


----------



## cbarber1123

conrad18 said:


> Can I join the club?  Here I am carrying my Sapphire Hamilton for a sushi lunch date and shopping with my husband.
> 
> I love the Hamilton line! My first MK was actually a turquoise Hamilton and it's what started my love of his handbags. Now I have about 7 Hamiltons (5 saffianos and 2 travelers). I don't think I'll add anymore to my collection, but with all the new beautiful colors that comes out every season it's hard to resist buying more!



This is the prettiest color blue. Love it.


----------



## 2 stars

I saw this at Carson's last night. Watermelon Hamilton....the color reminds me of coral. It's a bit darker in the picture.


----------



## PamK

2 stars said:


> I saw this at Carson's last night. Watermelon Hamilton....the color reminds me of coral. It's a bit darker in the picture.




Thanks for the picture! Been trying to see Watermelon IRL, and can't find it in any department store or MK boutique.


----------



## ilysukixD

2 stars said:


> I saw this at Carson's last night. Watermelon Hamilton....the color reminds me of coral. It's a bit darker in the picture.




I saw this in person too but the color of the photo doesn't justify the color. In this picture it looks like mandarin. 
Watermelon looks similarly to this bag color which is watermelon.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ilysukixD said:


> I saw this in person too but the color of the photo doesn't justify the color. In this picture it looks like mandarin.
> Watermelon looks similarly to this bag color which is watermelon.
> View attachment 2921622


Yes, this is the correct color


----------



## cbarber1123

Euromutt86 said:


> My Sun E/W Hamilton. So cheery! I'm so happy!



Saw this at belk yesterday. I normally wouldn't go for yellow but something about this color with gold just made me love it. I need this bag next. It's stunning.


----------



## ubo22

Paytonsmommy said:


> Hey everyone, quick question I have the calf hair Hamilton have only carried it maybe 10-15 times and have had it 6 months. I noticed that when I carry it, it sheds all over me and now has a bald spot on the back. I emailed customer service and they sent me a form to fill out and send back with the bag.  Bag retails for 700 I got it at an MK outlet and paid a little over 300. If they do not have the same bag to exchange it with then what? They said they would replace with a bag in the same price range will they match the retail or what I paid because their is nothing in the 300 range that I would want to switch it out for and I don't think they still make this bag. I was told once I send it in I wont get it back. Has anyone done this before? I just don't want to send it in and not be able to find something else that I like to replace it. Also do all the calf hair bags do this it is a pretty bad bald spot and I baby my bags so it is driving me nuts! Thanks everyone!!!


Thanks for letting us know about the problem with your calf hair Hamilton.  I have the leopard print hair calf Berkley clutch.  I still haven't used it yet, but did try rubbing my hand along the calf hair to see if there was any shedding, and there was no shedding whatsoever on my clutch.  Maybe it's the calf hair specific to your style Hamilton or the way it was attached to your Hamilton that's the problem?


----------



## cdtracing

2 stars said:


> I saw this at Carson's last night. Watermelon Hamilton....the color reminds me of coral. It's a bit darker in the picture.



That such a pretty color & so perfect for Spring & Summer!  The color reminds me of a soft coral shade.


----------



## 2 stars

cdtracing said:


> That such a pretty color & so perfect for Spring & Summer!  The color reminds me of a soft coral shade.


Yes that's what came to my mind as well. Now i'm trying to decide between hamilton or medium sutton? Decisions, decisions.


----------



## breezyme

FinFun said:


> My local department store had fantastic service - I went in there and explained about the lock, asking if they could possibly order one for me even though the bag was bought elsewhere, and the SA just went to a drawer, found a new lock and gave it to me free of charge. Amazing. They have my unquestioned loyalty now. I'm so relieved!


WOW



WOW THAT IS AWESOME,I'M SO HAPPY YOU GOT A  NEW LOCK,THAT SALES GIRL REALLY WAS SWEET.


----------



## breezyme

i just ordered to mk saffiano leather hamilton bags 1 in heritage blue  with gold hardware  and 1 in purple silver  hardware,i wanted the  purple but it sold out so i ordered the blue than the purple poped back in stock macys is ccrazy even if you have something in your cart it will sell out.i will only keep 1.


----------



## cdtracing

breezyme said:


> i just ordered to mk saffiano leather hamilton bags 1 in heritage blue  with gold hardware  and 1 in purple silver  hardware,i wanted the  purple but it sold out so i ordered the blue than the purple poped back in stock macys is ccrazy even if you have something in your cart it will sell out.i will only keep 1.



Be sure to post pictures when you get them & let us know which one you decide to keep!


----------



## breezyme

ok ty


----------



## bagghista

Pink + Bling = [emoji178]


----------



## breezyme

bagghista said:


> Pink + Bling = [emoji178]


oh my thats gorgeous


----------



## lozloz1

Hopefully this is in the right place! I have bought a second hand Hamilton with a scratched lock in gold. Is anyone able to advise me of where I could get a replacement in the UK except off eBay? I have tried some places that sell them (Selfridges, John Lewis etc.) and the outlet stores don't tend to sell locked bags. The MK website only accepts queries from the USA/Canada. Thank you!


----------



## breezyme

cdtracing said:


> Be sure to post pictures when you get them & let us know which one you decide to keep!


hi,i got my hamilton bagsssss omg i love them,i'm keeping them.they are so beautiful and classy looking.im def a hamilton girl.i have to figure out how to post a pic though.lol


----------



## gratefulgirl

I bought the Hamilton in red last month. This weekend I went to the store and found the Heritage Blue on sale and I couldn't resist.


----------



## paula3boys

gratefulgirl said:


> I bought the Hamilton in red last month. This weekend I went to the store and found the Heritage Blue on sale and I couldn't resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2932118



Is that shade of red mandarin?


----------



## gratefulgirl

paula3boys said:


> Is that shade of red mandarin?




Yes. It's label as red, but it does have an orange undertone.


----------



## tflowers921

One of my faves, Saffiano luggage


----------



## conrad18

bagghista said:


> Pink + Bling = [emoji178]





gratefulgirl said:


> I bought the Hamilton in red last month. This weekend I went to the store and found the Heritage Blue on sale and I couldn't resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2932118





tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2933414
> 
> One of my faves, Saffiano luggage



Love all the beautiful Hamiltons! &#10084;&#65039;&#128525;


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Got my aquamarine today the only one they got in at my local macys[emoji4]


----------



## PamK

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Got my aquamarine today the only one they got in at my local macys[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2933572




Congratulations - that is gorgeous!!


----------



## keishapie1973

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Got my aquamarine today the only one they got in at my local macys[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2933572



It's beautiful!!!


----------



## kerriberri76

Hi! I just purchased my first Hamilton large tote in Heritage Blue and I am so in love with it! Is it practical to carry this for an everyday bag...such as shopping and running errands?  Thanks!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

kerriberri76 said:


> Hi! I just purchased my first Hamilton large tote in Heritage Blue and I am so in love with it! Is it practical to carry this for an everyday bag...such as shopping and running errands?  Thanks!



Ummm yeah! As long as its comfortable for an all day excursion, I say go for it. If it makes you smile and you love it, carry it whenever and wherever. Its beautiful!


----------



## kerriberri76

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Ummm yeah! As long as its comfortable for an all day excursion, I say go for it. If it makes you smile and you love it, carry it whenever and wherever. Its beautiful!



Thanks so much for your input!


----------



## theheidis

saw fuchsia e/w Hamilton with silver hw today (at younkers/bonton - one on the left has gold)


----------



## bellevie0891

theheidis said:


> View attachment 2934092
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saw fuchsia e/w Hamilton with silver hw today (at younkers/bonton - one on the left has gold)




They also have the silver hardware Fuschia on Macy's site in quite a few things. Hamilton, Selma, wallets [emoji4]


----------



## bellevie0891

theheidis said:


> View attachment 2934092
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saw fuchsia e/w Hamilton with silver hw today (at younkers/bonton - one on the left has gold)




Great comparison pic too!!!


----------



## ubo22

kerriberri76 said:


> Hi! I just purchased my first Hamilton large tote in Heritage Blue and I am so in love with it! Is it practical to carry this for an everyday bag...such as shopping and running errands?  Thanks!


It's a bit heavy when loaded up, but as long as you don't carry too many things you should be okay.


----------



## tflowers921

Kerriberri76 I use mine everyday, and it's very versatile! I like the look of it on my arm, but I use the strap on occasion or wear it as a crossbody. And it fits everything, I had to commute to the city on the train the other day & carried my lunch in it [emoji6]. It's super practical!


----------



## cdtracing

kerriberri76 said:


> Hi! I just purchased my first Hamilton large tote in Heritage Blue and I am so in love with it! Is it practical to carry this for an everyday bag...such as shopping and running errands?  Thanks!



I'm use to a heavy bag so it doesn't bother me to carry it all day.  I have an E/W  & N/S.  I like the N/S better because I can carry more.  The E/W does not have as much room as the N/S but I like both styles so I mix them up.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Double posting...Sorry!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

kerriberri76 said:


> Hi! I just purchased my first Hamilton large tote in Heritage Blue and I am so in love with it! Is it practical to carry this for an everyday bag...such as shopping and running errands?  Thanks!



Congratulations on your gorgeous bag! I have four Hamiltons ( black/silver Specchio,  grey/silver specchio,  navy, dark dune), and I love them! I actually have only one E/W, I prefer the N/S because it holds much more without giving me the feel of being stuffed. The N/S is large, but sooo cute and stylish. I use them for errands  and shopping only. My closet at work won't fit a Hamilton without bending it, so I use my Jet Set multifunctional Tote as my work bag. Love my Hamiltons!


----------



## breezyme

I love the large n/s  hamilton bag,i have saffiano one in grape,heritage  blue and manderain.ive only used the blue one so far shockingly it is very comft to carry i dont load it up.if i put my ipad in yes its heavy but bearable,this is such a classy bag.when my sil seen it she immeidiatly ordered it.


----------



## ubo22

breezyme said:


> I love the large n/s  hamilton bag,i have saffiano one in grape,heritage  blue and manderain.ive only used the blue one so far shockingly it is very comft to carry i dont load it up.if i put my ipad in yes its heavy but bearable,this is such a classy bag.when my sil seen it she immeidiatly ordered it.


I totally agree.  It's completely comfortable when worn with the shoulder strap and looks so classy.  I own two and love them both!  It's only when carrying it by the short handles that it can get heavy, especially when full.  I try to carry it on my shoulder most of the time.


----------



## Pammy85

Hi,


Here is my black Hamilton bag with silver hardware =)


regards.


----------



## myluvofbags

Pammy85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Here is my black Hamilton bag with silver hardware =)
> 
> 
> regards.



Cool bag!   You should post this in the rock and roll bags thread too.  Kinda has an edgy vibe.


----------



## MKpursefreak82

http://slimages.macys.com/is/image/MCY/products/3/optimized/2736250_fpx.tif

This is my new baby!  I love the new Spring colors!


----------



## Pammy85

myluvofbags said:


> Cool bag!   You should post this in the rock and roll bags thread too.  Kinda has an edgy vibe.



Hi,

Yes, I will do that. Thank you! 

Regards.


----------



## MKpursefreak82

Last week I purchased the MK Hamilton Tote in Aquamarine/Silver!  I also purchased the MK Fulton Carry All wallet in the same colors!  Everyone loves my new bag!!!  I will upload pics as soon as possible seeing that I am new lol...I'm not allowed quite yet!  Love the bags ladies!!!


----------



## MKpursefreak82

Beautiful!!!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

I had to get both love the silver hardware so much.


----------



## smileydimples

zakksmommy1984 said:


> I had to get both love the silver hardware so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2940770



Congrats I love them ...the pop of color makes you happy


----------



## myluvofbags

MKpursefreak82 said:


> http://slimages.macys.com/is/image/MCY/products/3/optimized/2736250_fpx.tif
> 
> This is my new baby!  I love the new Spring colors!



Beautiful,  really makes me want to take a look at the aquamarine!


----------



## myluvofbags

zakksmommy1984 said:


> I had to get both love the silver hardware so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2940770



Both are gorgeous.   I can understand why you had to get both,  lol.  Glad they are coming out with more silver too.


----------



## conrad18

zakksmommy1984 said:


> I had to get both love the silver hardware so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2940770



Love love love! &#128525; Congrats on your 2 new beauties!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

smileydimples said:


> Congrats I love them ...the pop of color makes you happy




Yes I love color I have one black bag but she hardly gets carried[emoji17]


----------



## 2 stars

zakksmommy1984 said:


> I had to get both love the silver hardware so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2940770



How would you describe aquamarine? Is it like a tiffany blue? None of the department stores near me have aquamarine and i'm thinking about ordering the cindy done in this color.


----------



## ubo22

zakksmommy1984 said:


> I had to get both love the silver hardware so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2940770


I love these!


----------



## lvmk

Is anyone still kinda sad they discontinued the soft leather Hamilton??? It really sucks...


----------



## paula3boys

lvmk said:


> Is anyone still kinda sad they discontinued the soft leather Hamilton??? It really sucks...




Me!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

2 stars said:


> How would you describe aquamarine? Is it like a tiffany blue? None of the department stores near me have aquamarine and i'm thinking about ordering the cindy done in this color.




I'm not really sure but this pic is exactly the color it is in real life hope that helps.


----------



## myluvofbags

zakksmommy1984 said:


> I'm not really sure but this pic is exactly the color it is in real life hope that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2941077



Ok, that's it,  I'm going out 1st thing tomorrow and look at this bag irl. Besides this color is my birthstone color,  I have to! Lol.


----------



## AuntJulie

zakksmommy1984 said:


> I'm not really sure but this pic is exactly the color it is in real life hope that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2941077




Yup that's the best pic I've seen thus far!  Exact color!


----------



## keishapie1973

zakksmommy1984 said:


> I'm not really sure but this pic is exactly the color it is in real life hope that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2941077




Yes, this pic is a true depiction of the color....[emoji7]


----------



## breezyme

pammy85 said:


> hi,
> 
> 
> here is my black hamilton bag with silver hardware =)
> 
> 
> regards.


i got this whipped quilted  hamilton in red BUT THE LARGER NORTH SOUTH ONE its gorgeous,even my husband and lil son commented how beautiful this bag was.


----------



## Pammy85

breezyme said:


> i got this whipped quilted  hamilton in red BUT THE LARGER NORTH SOUTH ONE its gorgeous,even my husband and lil son commented how beautiful this bag was.



Hi,

Yes, I do agree with you. It's looks beautiful and gorgeous to look at. I would love to see yours as well. &#128522;

Regards.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Pammy85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Here is my black Hamilton bag with silver hardware =)
> 
> 
> regards.



Were sorta bag twins! I have the n/s version. I would have preferred the e/w like the red hippie grommet I have but for some reason at the MK boutique, n/s was way cheaper than e/w so I went with it. It works, but is super busy in n/s, thank god its black.


----------



## Pammy85

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Were sorta bag twins! I have the n/s version. I would have preferred the e/w like the red hippie grommet I have but for some reason at the MK boutique, n/s was way cheaper than e/w so I went with it. It works, but is super busy in n/s, thank god its black.



Hi,

Yes, black is a very beautiful Classic colour and it matches with silver hardware! That's what I like about this bag and quilted and whip stitched and everything. Red is very pretty as well. I kinda miss the N/S price in MK boutique so bought in macy which is on sales and has additional discount for this Smaller satchel bag so I go with it. Enjoy your bag! 

Regards.


----------



## Loved by Kors

Got to see this beauty in real life today.... It is gorgeous!! N/S Hamilton in aquamarine!!! At Macy's


----------



## breezyme

Loved by Kors said:


> Got to see this beauty in real life today.... It is gorgeous!! N/S Hamilton in aquamarine!!! At Macy's
> View attachment 2944173


oh my its gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## breezyme

lvmk said:


> Is anyone still kinda sad they discontinued the soft leather Hamilton??? It really sucks...


why did they discontinuue?the only one i found had the logo plate,but i love he lock one more.


----------



## breezyme

all my hamiltons are the large size,i really want to add a east west small size,i'm hamilton crazed.lol do any of you gals have the pvc signature hamilton  in the large style or small,how does it hold up?does it still  stand up right in a few months or get floppy?


----------



## B_girl_

My new sun hamilton!!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2950943
> 
> 
> My new sun hamilton!!



Not usually a fan of yellow, but this bag is just striking!  Reminds me of ripe oranges, sunsets and summer. Good choice, and congratulations on your new bag!


----------



## B_girl_

Quick question ladies! Do you think its okay to mix the silver key fob with the gold hardware? I really like the keychain with this hamiltob!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2950976
> 
> 
> Quick question ladies! Do you think its okay to mix the silver key fob with the gold hardware? I really like the keychain with this hamiltob!



Absolutely!  Mixing metals are very popular this season!


----------



## cdtracing

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2950976
> 
> 
> Quick question ladies! Do you think its okay to mix the silver key fob with the gold hardware? I really like the keychain with this hamiltob!





Norwegian Girl said:


> Absolutely!  Mixing metals are very popular this season!



Sometimes, depending on what I'm wearing.  I will mix the metals in my jewelry as well.


----------



## B_girl_

Norwegian Girl said:


> Absolutely!  Mixing metals are very popular this season!




Thank you! I mix metals with my rings and necklaces so I wasn't sure if it would look right or not on the bag


----------



## B_girl_

cdtracing said:


> Sometimes, depending on what I'm wearing.  I will mix the metals in my jewelry as well.




I do the same thing as well!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I mix metals with jewelry but not my bags when it comes to charms and doodads. Something just feels off about to me. But if you like it, I say go for it. I wish I had picked up the KORS charm in both metals. I had them in my hand and didn't buy them, went back a few days later-GONE. I did let a MK rep know that we want more bag charms and she relayed the message. Fingers crossed! I do think they are priced a little high with the average price 40 bucks, but I have found them here and there on markdown so I can't complain.


----------



## Pinkalicious

I wish they made the hamilton in pale pink! Does anyone know if this came out or if it will be coming in that color?


----------



## Minkette

Pinkalicious said:


> I wish they made the hamilton in pale pink! Does anyone know if this came out or if it will be coming in that color?


Nordstrom has the N/S Hamilton in pale pink currently.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Minkette said:


> Nordstrom has the N/S Hamilton in pale pink currently.[/bQUOTE]
> 
> Gorgeous,  but too expensive for me to import to Norway. Would have preferred it in E/W though...  And I do feel it looks more like Blossom than PP even though that's what the marker says...


----------



## PamK

On the Macy's website - it shows "Pink w/gold hardware" as an option, but doesn't show available yet to actually order. Maybe soon? Hopefully in time for F&F sale at end of April-beginning of May!


----------



## Apelila

My EW Hamilton satchel in luggage is my partner for a lunch date


----------



## ubo22

Minkette said:


> Nordstrom has the N/S Hamilton in pale pink currently.


 


Norwegian Girl said:


> Gorgeous,  but too expensive for me to import to Norway. Would have preferred it in E/W though...  And I do feel it looks more like Blossom than PP even though that's what the marker says...


Yes, the Nordstrom color swatch for pale pink is way too light.  Some of the reviewers mention that the swatch and picture is not true to color.  It really is the same color as your pale pink medium Selma messenger.


----------



## ubo22

PamK said:


> On the Macy's website - it shows "Pink w/gold hardware" as an option, but doesn't show available yet to actually order. Maybe soon? Hopefully in time for F&F sale at end of April-beginning of May!


Yeah, I saw that for the e/w Hamilton.  There's a swatch for pale pink, but no ordering option yet.


----------



## Pinkalicious

ubo22 said:


> Yeah, I saw that for the e/w Hamilton.  There's a swatch for pale pink, but no ordering option yet.




I would love a pale pink hamilton with silver hardware but gold would be lovely too. I don't have a hamilton yet.


----------



## breezyme

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2950976
> 
> 
> Quick question ladies! Do you think its okay to mix the silver key fob with the gold hardware? I really like the keychain with this hamiltob!


with a hamilton like that you can do anything lol ,i wore ,my  sun hamilton to the mall the other day 4 people told me how gorgeous my bag was. love the pop of color.


----------



## paula3boys

Apelila said:


> My EW Hamilton satchel in luggage is my partner for a lunch date



Cute shoes! What are they?


----------



## Apelila

paula3boys said:


> Cute shoes! What are they?


Thank you! The shoe are from Keds


----------



## lololexir

Hey guys! 

Haven't posted in a while. I am definitely team pebbled leather i love the slouch! I found a luggage one last summer on ebay and i absolutely love that bag. I get paranoid it would get dirty so i don't carry it as often as i like. My solution? Get a black one with ghw lol! I found a black one on ebay...the seller seems reputable and they had plenty of other bags as well. My bag will be here on the 21st. Once i inspect it further and confirm authenticity i will share the link. I don't mind being the guinea pig since they accept returns and it was $125 bucks. I paid $130 for my luggage one but the seller is no longer on ebay.

Mod purposes I'm 5'7 size 16...large luggage n/s ghw


----------



## Norwegian Girl

lololexir said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Haven't posted in a while. I am definitely team pebbled leather i love the slouch! I found a luggage one last summer on ebay and i absolutely love that bag. I get paranoid it would get dirty so i don't carry it as often as i like. My solution? Get a black one with ghw lol! I found a black one on ebay...the seller seems reputable and they had plenty of other bags as well. My bag will be here on the 21st. Once i inspect it further and confirm authenticity i will share the link. I don't mind being the guinea pig since they accept returns and it was $125 bucks. I paid $130 for my luggage one but the seller is no longer on ebay.
> 
> Mod purposes I'm 5'7 size 16...large luggage n/s ghw



Congratulations!  Your hamilton looks stunning on you!


----------



## lololexir

Thanks hun! I would love a colored one but i don't care for the "structureness" of the saffiano. I may just get over it since i hear they soften a bit over time. I would love a pink, purple, or blue.


----------



## bellevie0891

lololexir said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Haven't posted in a while. I am definitely team pebbled leather i love the slouch! I found a luggage one last summer on ebay and i absolutely love that bag. I get paranoid it would get dirty so i don't carry it as often as i like. My solution? Get a black one with ghw lol! I found a black one on ebay...the seller seems reputable and they had plenty of other bags as well. My bag will be here on the 21st. Once i inspect it further and confirm authenticity i will share the link. I don't mind being the guinea pig since they accept returns and it was $125 bucks. I paid $130 for my luggage one but the seller is no longer on ebay.
> 
> Mod purposes I'm 5'7 size 16...large luggage n/s ghw



Looks fantastic on you!


----------



## jazzyj1021

Does anyone have an ostrich Hamilton? Were those a little more expensive? How is it holding up? Someone is selling one fairly cheap sooo I'm curious.


----------



## BLee19x

my one and only Hamilton! Black with rose gold hard wear  Such gorgeous leather [emoji7] I looooooove her [emoji7]


----------



## ubo22

jazzyj1021 said:


> Does anyone have an ostrich Hamilton? Were those a little more expensive? How is it holding up? Someone is selling one fairly cheap sooo I'm curious.


I remember someone posting a while ago that the ostrich Hamilton leather is very delicate and prone to tearing.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

My new Yellow Hamilton. I am  ready for summer.  The Leather on this bag is so soft I forget how much I like a pebbled leather bag.  I used rain and stain twice on her hope to avoid color transfer since I wear dark jeans a lot.


----------



## lololexir

Okay so the black pebbled leather hamilton I got from the seller came two days later (much earlier than the 21st). The bag looked ok but it wasn't something that i would want to carry around. The previous owner definitely beat it up lol!! It had a few spots that were faded. Anywho I returned the bag and they had very nice customer service and they also had tons of newer bags. I wasn't mad or anything though because i know that's the risk you take buying used.

Soooo...I gave it another shot and tried an ebay auction this time and the bag that came was beautiful and included the dust bag and all. My purse collection is complete for awhile now and if I have to buy anything else I'll be sticking with department stores lol. The risk of ebay and my money stresses me too much lol. I'll just deal with the saffiano leather lol.

Once my phone is charged up more i'll attach pics.


----------



## melbo

lololexir said:


> Okay so the black pebbled leather hamilton I got from the seller came two days later (much earlier than the 21st). The bag looked ok but it wasn't something that i would want to carry around. The previous owner definitely beat it up lol!! It had a few spots that were faded. Anywho I returned the bag and they had very nice customer service and they also had tons of newer bags. I wasn't mad or anything though because i know that's the risk you take buying used.
> 
> Soooo...I gave it another shot and tried an ebay auction this time and the bag that came was beautiful and included the dust bag and all. My purse collection is complete for awhile now and if I have to buy anything else I'll be sticking with department stores lol. The risk of ebay and my money stresses me too much lol. I'll just deal with the saffiano leather lol.
> 
> Once my phone is charged up more i'll attach pics.



Good to hear you had a happy ending! I try to stick to department stores, which are another kind of stress, but if I can't find a bag in stock I have to turn to eBay. Please post pics! Would love to see your new baby!


----------



## cdtracing

lololexir said:


> Okay so the black pebbled leather hamilton I got from the seller came two days later (much earlier than the 21st). The bag looked ok but it wasn't something that i would want to carry around. The previous owner definitely beat it up lol!! It had a few spots that were faded. Anywho I returned the bag and they had very nice customer service and they also had tons of newer bags. I wasn't mad or anything though because i know that's the risk you take buying used.
> 
> Soooo...I gave it another shot and tried an ebay auction this time and the bag that came was beautiful and included the dust bag and all. My purse collection is complete for awhile now and if I have to buy anything else I'll be sticking with department stores lol. The risk of ebay and my money stresses me too much lol. I'll just deal with the saffiano leather lol.
> 
> Once my phone is charged up more i'll attach pics.



Glad to hear you had a positive experience with your return & sounds like you got a great deal with the  second auction.  Would love to see pictures of your new addition!


----------



## MKpursefreak82

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2950976
> 
> 
> Quick question ladies! Do you think its okay to mix the silver key fob with the gold hardware? I really like the keychain with this hamiltob!



First, it looks great!!!  Second, does the keychain interfere with the handles movement at all?  I have been eyeing a keychain for my MK Hamilton and wasn't sure!  Glad to see someone else did it!!!


----------



## breezyme

paula3boys said:


> Is that shade of red mandarin?


mandarin is bright orange tone,i returned the mandarin it was pretty but very bright and didn't match my clothes.i exchanged it for the red.i have the heritage blue,purple ,whipped quilted  red and now reg red, i love this bag so much.


----------



## carrie_monroe

Hello everybody! Im joining in with one of my favourite handbags: my East-West Hamilton in Luggage.


----------



## melbo

carrie_monroe said:


> Hello everybody! Im joining in with one of my favourite handbags: my East-West Hamilton in Luggage.



Lovely! Luggage is so versatile! I just bought a Camden in Luggage. It will be my first bag in this color. I own an e/w hamilton in Raspberry and a Hamilton traveler messenger. It's such a cute bag!


----------



## carrie_monroe

melbo said:


> Lovely! Luggage is so versatile! I just bought a Camden in Luggage. It will be my first bag in this color. I own an e/w hamilton in Raspberry and a Hamilton traveler messenger. It's such a cute bag!



I love bags in different colours, but the luggage one goes with pretty much every outfit I wear and I really like that about it. I think in every collection there should be at least one piece in that colour. It just makes a great base to build on.
What colour is your traveler messenger?


----------



## ubo22

carrie_monroe said:


> Hello everybody! Im joining in with one of my favourite handbags: my East-West Hamilton in Luggage.


Welcome to the Hamilton Hotties' Clubhouse!  :welcome2:  I love luggage.  I have a large luggage Selma and can't get enough of it.


----------



## melbo

carrie_monroe said:


> I love bags in different colours, but the luggage one goes with pretty much every outfit I wear and I really like that about it. I think in every collection there should be at least one piece in that colour. It just makes a great base to build on.
> What colour is your traveler messenger?



It's a color block, suntan /black/white. Here's a picture and a mod shot. 
I opened the flaps and wasn't so sure what to do with the lock, lol. Now I just leave her alone


----------



## carrie_monroe

ubo22 said:


> Welcome to the Hamilton Hotties' Clubhouse!  :welcome2:  I love luggage.  I have a large luggage Selma and can't get enough of it.



Thanks! Luggage is my favorite colour for handbags, it's so versetile. After I got my first Selma in black I was thinking about getting another one in luggage but I ended up getting this Hamilton instead But who knows, maybe I'll get Selma in luggage too at some point!


----------



## carrie_monroe

melbo said:


> It's a color block, suntan /black/white. Here's a picture and a mod shot.
> I opened the flaps and wasn't so sure what to do with the lock, lol. Now I just leave her alone



That's a really nice bag! It looks great on you


----------



## accessorygirl2

Hamilton north/south in luggage soft leather


----------



## MJ8798

My birthday gift from my boys, they picked it out....they know me so well : )


----------



## cdtracing

MJ8798 said:


> My birthday gift from my boys, they picked it out....they know me so well : )



Beautiful bag!  Your boys did very well!!  Happy birthday to you!!!!


----------



## paula3boys

Look what I saw today


Cheap Copy of Hamilton at Dress Barn


----------



## keishapie1973

paula3boys said:


> Look what I saw today
> View attachment 2989495
> 
> Cheap Copy of Hamilton at Dress Barn




That really is ugly....[emoji16]


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> Look what I saw today
> View attachment 2989495
> 
> Cheap Copy of Hamilton at Dress Barn


Uggh!


----------



## cdtracing

paula3boys said:


> Look what I saw today
> View attachment 2989495
> 
> Cheap Copy of Hamilton at Dress Barn



Oh, yuck!!


----------



## Scooch

Oy....


----------



## the_baglover

is the Hamilton available in the new pale blue colour?


----------



## PamK

the_baglover said:


> is the Hamilton available in the new pale blue colour?




It sure is! Almost passed on this - glad I didn't! Purchased at recent Macy's F&F sale.


----------



## PamK

PamK said:


> It sure is! Almost passed on this - glad I didn't! Purchased at recent Macy's F&F sale.




Forgot picture!


----------



## the_baglover

PamK said:


> Forgot picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2989998



That's very pretty. Congratulations!


----------



## PamK

the_baglover said:


> That's very pretty. Congratulations!




Thanks so much!


----------



## Anjool

Hey lovelies, would anyone happen to have the peanut hamilton that can post some pics for me please???? xx


----------



## jchristensen09

Hello ladies! I have an optic white Hamilton traveler & I was wondering if any one had tips on how to take care of the leather. I have the rain and stain spray but haven't used it on the bag yet because I wasn't sure if it would be safe to use on that type of leather. There's already a few scuffs on my bag, so I just want to minimize any future damage. Thank you for your help!


----------



## breezyme

mj8798 said:


> my birthday gift from my boys, they picked it out....they know me so well : )


happy birthday,they have great taste,i have the same bag,its stunning.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

paula3boys said:


> Look what I saw today
> View attachment 2989495
> 
> Cheap Copy of Hamilton at Dress Barn



This crap is in every teenage store in the mall and kiosks. The hamilton style seems to be the most mass produced by lower end retailers. I've even seen a "selma" style in one of those stores while with my daughters shaking my head, every single rack is booty shorts, crop tops, joggers with the word "tasty" across the rear end and dresses with cutouts LOL! Oh no, not my daughters!!  Most of the clothing looks made for prostitution.  And why is the music turned up so loud in those stores??? I must be getting old........


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> This crap is in every teenage store in the mall and kiosks. The hamilton style seems to be the most mass produced by lower end retailers. I've even seen a "selma" style in one of those stores while with my daughters shaking my head, every single rack is booty shorts, crop tops, joggers with the word "tasty" across the rear end and dresses with cutouts LOL! Oh no, not my daughters!!  Most of the clothing looks made for prostitution.  And why is the music turned up so loud in those stores??? I must be getting old........



Lol lol! You mean this purse?? 
Hubby sent this to me I was like, "Eww!"


----------



## Ellezee

Anjool said:


> Hey lovelies, would anyone happen to have the peanut hamilton that can post some pics for me please???? xx




Just ordered it last night, and as long as Macy's doesn't send me one of those fun little notes stating that my item is not in stock and my order is cancelled, I'll post pics when I receive it.


----------



## paula3boys

melbo said:


> Lol lol! You mean this purse??
> Hubby sent this to me I was like, "Eww!"



Yuck! Where did he see that one?


----------



## melbo

paula3boys said:


> Yuck! Where did he see that one?



Lol somewhere at the mall. He said I cost $50. Lol, wouldn't even get it if it was offered for free!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

melbo said:


> Lol lol! You mean this purse??
> Hubby sent this to me I was like, "Eww!"



I'm just glad he didn't say to you "look honey, I got you something". I'm sure he knows better. Some poor woman received something just like this for mothers day, SMH.


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I'm just glad he didn't say to you "look honey, I got you something". I'm sure he knows better. Some poor woman received something just like this for mothers day, SMH.



Hahhaa, omg yes! I would rather get a manicure or shoes instead of that bag.


----------



## paula3boys

melbo said:


> lol somewhere at the mall. He said i cost $50. Lol, wouldn't even get it if it was offered for free!





melbo said:


> hahhaa, omg yes! I would rather get a manicure or shoes instead of that bag.



ditto!!!!


----------



## Christa72720

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I'm just glad he didn't say to you "look honey, I got you something". I'm sure he knows better. Some poor woman received something just like this for mothers day, SMH.



My husband knows the only time he can buy me a bag is if I show him the exact one he can "surprise" me with &#128540;


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Christa72720 said:


> My husband knows the only time he can buy me a bag is if I show him the exact one he can "surprise" me with &#128540;



Exactly! I know what I want. Do not buy me a handbag unless I ask for it and show you pics. He knows to check for crooked seams, scratches and dings and if its a display it had better be perfect and ask for a discount and don't forget to smile while doing it


----------



## Christa72720

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Exactly! I know what I want. Do not buy me a handbag unless I ask for it and show you pics. He knows to check for crooked seams, scratches and dings and if its a display it had better be perfect and ask for a discount and don't forget to smile while doing it



We have them well traiined &#128521;


----------



## BeachBagGal

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Exactly! I know what I want. Do not buy me a handbag unless I ask for it and show you pics. He knows to check for crooked seams, scratches and dings and if its a display it had better be perfect and ask for a discount and don't forget to smile while doing it


You've got him trained right! Love it! lol


----------



## Lvfreak78

Hi all, 


I debating between the Hamilton medium or the Selma medium. Totally New to MK. Can the Hamilton handles fold down? Im only 5ft 2in. 


Can someone shared how much the Hamilton medium fits ? TIA


----------



## Presents4me

Anjool said:


> Hey lovelies, would anyone happen to have the peanut hamilton that can post some pics for me please???? xx




I'm thinking of purchasing this !! It will be my first Hamilton.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Lvfreak78 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I debating between the Hamilton medium or the Selma medium. Totally New to MK. Can the Hamilton handles fold down? Im only 5ft 2in.
> 
> 
> Can someone shared how much the Hamilton medium fits ? TIA




I am 5'3" and medium Selma is perfect for me. The medium Hamilton is also a good size and not overwhelming at all. The handles on the Selma do go down, but I've heard the Hamilton does not go down all the way. Ubo can weigh in on this as I think she mentioned that..but she trained her handles to go down all the way. I noticed this too with my Cindy and the handles have been settling down after a few days of wear.


----------



## 2 stars

Lvfreak78 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I debating between the Hamilton medium or the Selma medium. Totally New to MK. Can the Hamilton handles fold down? Im only 5ft 2in.
> 
> 
> Can someone shared how much the Hamilton medium fits ? TIA



My Hamilton's handles don't fold down but I have only used her 3xs. My selma's handles all fold down but i don't want my bags to have handle marks on them. 

The e/w hamilton is bigger than the selma so you can fit much more stuff in it. It is also heavier than the selma.
I usually carry my medium selmas with a regular sized KS wallet, small cosmetic bag, 2 cell phones (1 is my work cell), pack of gum, hand sanitizer, small case with store reward cards. and coupon pouch. I took my hamilton on a weekend trip and was able to fit all this plus my mini ipad with case, pair of socks, phone charger, glasses with case, and there was still room. Hope this helps


----------



## melbo

2 stars said:


> My Hamilton's handles don't fold down but I have only used her 3xs. My selma's handles all fold down but i don't want my bags to have handle marks on them.
> 
> The e/w hamilton is bigger than the selma so you can fit much more stuff in it. It is also heavier than the selma.
> I usually carry my medium selmas with a regular sized KS wallet, small cosmetic bag, 2 cell phones (1 is my work cell), pack of gum, hand sanitizer, small case with store reward cards. and coupon pouch. I took my hamilton on a weekend trip and was able to fit all this plus my mini ipad with case, pair of socks, phone charger, glasses with case, and there was still room. Hope this helps



I've used my Hamilton Alot and the handles still don't lay flat. That being said, I feel that the handles aren't as stiff as my Selma's so they don't get "in the way" if you know what I mean. When I put my arm down they don't dig into my ribs or my arm.


----------



## MDT

I second Melbo. My Hamilton's handles don't lay flat either, but she is right in that they aren't as stiff as the Selma handles. The handles on one of my Selma's would never lay flat (and always squeaked even after a lot of use), but the other two Selmas I've had have had no issues with handles laying flat (or squeaking...haha). I personally won't wear the Selma like this, because I don't want the handles to crease the sides of the bag.

I love the medium Selma and e/w Hamilton and have had both in numerous colors. The Hammy is bigger and a little less structured so I use it more as my toss around bag. I find myself being less careful with it in comparison to the more structured Selma.

One thing to note is the slip pockets on the medium Selma are kind of useless. They come up too close to the underside of top zippered part of the bag so it's tough getting items in and out. Regardless, the medium Selma is my favorite MK bag!


----------



## Lvfreak78

Thks a lot , I'm drawn more to the Hamilton due to the lock . I always thought Selma can fit more . The handle of the Hamilton is something I eeks. Because I feel it might get in the way whenever I carried the shoulder strap.


----------



## Lvfreak78

Can show pics how the handle will look when using the strap? More or less seems to get what u mean about the rib part . I think my concerns was. If I carry the Hamilton by the strap, it will keep hitting my ribs hahha. Hope I make sense


----------



## drsnrivers

I bought a Dark Khaki large Hamilton in saffiano leather at T.J. Maxx today for $199!!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Lvfreak78 said:


> Can show pics how the handle will look when using the strap? More or less seems to get what u mean about the rib part . I think my concerns was. If I carry the Hamilton by the strap, it will keep hitting my ribs hahha. Hope I make sense



Here's some photos.   I managed to get the Hamilton handles fairly flat when I first got it to comfortably use the shoulder strap which is the only way I use it now.   The difficult part is that the rings are half moon shaped versus square so you have to wiggle it into place.   Lol!  But this works great when the handles are down and really comfortable on the shoulder due to the wide shoulder strap.   My selmas are usually carried on my arm not by the skinny strap unless truly necessary.


----------



## Lvfreak78

myluvofbags said:


> Here's some photos.   I managed to get the Hamilton handles fairly flat when I first got it to comfortably use the shoulder strap which is the only way I use it now.   The difficult part is that the rings are half moon shaped versus square so you have to wiggle it into place.   Lol!  But this works great when the handles are down and really comfortable on the shoulder due to the wide shoulder strap.   My selmas are usually carried on my arm not by the skinny strap unless truly necessary.



Thks dear for the pics. The handles is at least flat . Because I don't like it to keep jabbing my ribs . I think I have my answer. But I don't live in the U.S. You all very blessed to able to get at such a deal!!


----------



## gratefulgirl

drsnrivers said:


> I bought a Dark Khaki large Hamilton in saffiano leather at T.J. Maxx today for $199!!!!




That's a great deal. Post pics!


----------



## 2 stars

melbo said:


> I've used my Hamilton Alot and the handles still don't lay flat. That being said, I feel that the handles aren't as stiff as my Selma's so they don't get "in the way" if you know what I mean. When I put my arm down they don't dig into my ribs or my arm.



I totally agree about the handles.



Lvfreak78 said:


> Can show pics how the handle will look when using the strap? More or less seems to get what u mean about the rib part . I think my concerns was. If I carry the Hamilton by the strap, it will keep hitting my ribs hahha. Hope I make sense



I carried my hamilton on my shoulder with the handles up right and had no issues with them rubbing on my arm pit. The strap is much thicker and comfortable on the hamilton than the one's on the selma.


----------



## Presents4me

My very first Hamilton, in dark khaki but it looks like dark dune!!
	

		
			
		

		
	




I'm still on the fence about it. Not sure if I should keep or return.  I always considered myself a Selma girl and have three Selmas and can't get enough of it.  Not sure what the nice perks are of a Hamilton.

What do you guys like about the Hamiltons??


----------



## ubo22

Presents4me said:


> My very first Hamilton, in dark khaki but it looks like dark dune!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2995831
> 
> 
> I'm still on the fence about it. Not sure if I should keep or return.  I always considered myself a Selma girl and have three Selmas and can't get enough of it.  Not sure what the nice perks are of a Hamilton.
> 
> What do you guys like about the Hamiltons??


Dark dune is a bit darker than this.  It definitely has more grey in it.

I'm a Selma girl, but absolutely adore my large n/s Hamilton totes, as well.  They're great for the occasions when you need a bigger bag to carry a notebook, tablet, or laptop.  Because they are so deep, you can put all your valuables at the bottom and not worry too much about the lack of a zipper.  It's just a nice change every once in a while from the Selma.


----------



## PamK

ubo22 said:


> Dark dune is a bit darker than this.  It definitely has more grey in it.
> 
> I'm a Selma girl, but absolutely adore my large n/s Hamilton totes, as well.  They're great for the occasions when you need a bigger bag to carry a notebook, tablet, or laptop.  Because they are so deep, you can put all your valuables at the bottom and not worry too much about the lack of a zipper.  It's just a nice change every once in a while from the Selma.




+1, Ubo! I don't like carrying a briefcase and a purse, and the Hamilton is so great for all the reasons you've described! Elegant cross between a purse and a tote. Will easily hold a tablet, book, file folder when need be. I also feel like you that your wallet being down so low in the bag is OK without a zipper. I collect everything, and I love my Hammies! I think with any purse though, if it's not love - don't keep it! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## tdungey

I just ordered an east/west Hamilton in Electric blue with GHW! I'm so excited, and I can't wait until it's delivered!


----------



## ubo22

PamK said:


> +1, Ubo! I don't like carrying a briefcase and a purse, and the Hamilton is so great for all the reasons you've described! Elegant cross between a purse and a tote. Will easily hold a tablet, book, file folder when need be. I also feel like you that your wallet being down so low in the bag is OK without a zipper. I collect everything, and I love my Hammies! I think with any purse though, if it's not love - don't keep it! [emoji5]&#65039;


totally agree  :okay:


----------



## MDT

Presents4me said:


> My very first Hamilton, in dark khaki but it looks like dark dune!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2995831
> 
> 
> I'm still on the fence about it. Not sure if I should keep or return.  I always considered myself a Selma girl and have three Selmas and can't get enough of it.  Not sure what the nice perks are of a Hamilton.
> 
> What do you guys like about the Hamiltons??



My first MK was a N/S Hamilton. It was love at first sight, but the bag was not practical for me. I found it way too big and never had more than the bottom quarter of the bag filled with anything. I ended up selling it and buying the E/W version. Now that's the bag I LOVE. I, too, am a Selma girl, as I always seem to gravitate toward the Selma, but every time I switch back into my Hamilton, it's love all over again. I like the size of the E/W Hamilton in comparison to the medium Selma (large Selma is too big for me). IMO, Hamilton is a more casual bag and I find myself a little more "comfortable" wearing it. Meaning I don't feel like I have to baby it as much because it isn't as structured.


----------



## melbo

MDT said:


> My first MK was a N/S Hamilton. It was love at first sight, but the bag was not practical for me. I found it way too big and never had more than the bottom quarter of the bag filled with anything. I ended up selling it and buying the E/W version. Now that's the bag I LOVE. I, too, am a Selma girl, as I always seem to gravitate toward the Selma, but every time I switch back into my Hamilton, it's love all over again. I like the size of the E/W Hamilton in comparison to the medium Selma (large Selma is too big for me). IMO, Hamilton is a more casual bag and I find myself a little more "comfortable" wearing it. Meaning I don't feel like I have to baby it as much because it isn't as structured.



You sounds just like me and my experience with the Hamilton! The only difference is that I like a larger Selma


----------



## keishapie1973

MDT said:


> My first MK was a N/S Hamilton. It was love at first sight, but the bag was not practical for me. I found it way too big and never had more than the bottom quarter of the bag filled with anything. I ended up selling it and buying the E/W version. Now that's the bag I LOVE. I, too, am a Selma girl, as I always seem to gravitate toward the Selma, but every time I switch back into my Hamilton, it's love all over again. I like the size of the E/W Hamilton in comparison to the medium Selma (large Selma is too big for me). IMO, Hamilton is a more casual bag and I find myself a little more "comfortable" wearing it. Meaning I don't feel like I have to baby it as much because it isn't as structured.





melbo said:


> You sounds just like me and my experience with the Hamilton! The only difference is that I like a larger Selma



Agreed on both. My next bag will be something in dark dune once the color reaches the dept. stores. I sold my n/s dark dune Hamilton for the reasons listed above. I must replace the color because it's my absolute favorite.......


----------



## Presents4me

melbo said:


> You sounds just like me and my experience with the Hamilton! The only difference is that I like a larger Selma




Don't get me wrong. I actually do love it. It's a bag that I have been thinking about for a LONG time and I finally got the courage and bought it today.

It does feel more of a casual bag than the Selma which is structured.  I find the Hamilton such like a vacation, fun, playful, less serious bag, which drew me in the first place.

My friends don't like it so much but I'm not here to please them! [emoji4] it's a keeper for sure.  

QUICK question:  does the hardware store o the chain and lock scratch a lot over time do to the click and clacking??


----------



## Presents4me

ubo22 said:


> Dark dune is a bit darker than this.  It definitely has more grey in it.
> 
> I'm a Selma girl, but absolutely adore my large n/s Hamilton totes, as well.  They're great for the occasions when you need a bigger bag to carry a notebook, tablet, or laptop.  Because they are so deep, you can put all your valuables at the bottom and not worry too much about the lack of a zipper.  It's just a nice change every once in a while from the Selma.




Yes, you are right now that you mention it. The dark khaki is such a pretty color! I must say I have a lot more room to put things in than the Selma.  It will def be my road trip weekend getaway bag for next weekend.


FYI: MK website is having a sale on their new large e/w satchel with detachable strap in peanut color!! Went in the store to check it out and will pick it up this weekend! Excited!! [emoji3]


----------



## melbo

Presents4me said:


> Don't get me wrong. I actually do love it. It's a bag that I have been thinking about for a LONG time and I finally got the courage and bought it today.
> 
> It does feel more of a casual bag than the Selma which is structured.  I find the Hamilton such like a vacation, fun, playful, less serious bag, which drew me in the first place.
> 
> My friends don't like it so much but I'm not here to please them! [emoji4] it's a keeper for sure.
> 
> QUICK question:  does the hardware store o the chain and lock scratch a lot over time do to the click and clacking??



It will, but we've had great success preventing that by adding a screen protector on the back plate


----------



## ubo22

Presents4me said:


> Yes, you are right now that you mention it. The dark khaki is such a pretty color! I must say I have a lot more room to put things in than the Selma.  It will def be my road trip weekend getaway bag for next weekend.
> 
> 
> FYI: MK website is having a sale on their new large e/w satchel with detachable strap in peanut color!! Went in the store to check it out and will pick it up this weekend! Excited!! [emoji3]


Can you please, please, please post pictures of the large e/w Hamilton satchel when you get it? I really want this one, but am waiting on some fall colors.


----------



## Presents4me

ubo22 said:


> Can you please, please, please post pictures of the large e/w Hamilton satchel when you get it? I really want this one, but am waiting on some fall colors.




Of course! I'm picking it up tomorrow so will post it in the afternoon.  The peanut is on sale for 30% off!! And it looks amazing with the gh!


----------



## ubo22

Presents4me said:


> Of course! I'm picking it up tomorrow so will post it in the afternoon.  The peanut is on sale for 30% off!! And it looks amazing with the gh!


I've seen all three colors out right now in person (peanut, sun, and black) and the peanut is really gorgeous and would be my first choice out of the three, but I don't look good in yellow and peanut has yellow undertones.


----------



## 2 stars

keishapie1973 said:


> Agreed on both. My next bag will be something in dark dune once the color reaches the dept. stores. I sold my n/s dark dune Hamilton for the reasons listed above. I must replace the color because it's my absolute favorite.......



Macy's has dark dune e/w hamilton. I'm debating on pulling the trigger on this 1 and selling my medium selma. I think the color pops more in the hamilton style.


----------



## keishapie1973

2 stars said:


> Macy's has dark dune e/w hamilton. I'm debating on pulling the trigger on this 1 and selling my medium selma. I think the color pops more in the hamilton style.




So, tempting....[emoji3]


----------



## 2 stars

keishapie1973 said:


> So, tempting....[emoji3]



Well I caved and ordered it. This is my 2nd bag in less than a week. I should be :banned: This Macy's sale is soo tempting now I can't get electric blue out of my head.


----------



## smileydimples

2 stars said:


> Well I caved and ordered it. This is my 2nd bag in less than a week. I should be :banned: This Macy's sale is soo tempting now I can't get electric blue out of my head.



hahahahahaha I have too I got an electric blue selma Medium ,but now I see they have large so now I am trying to decide which sie. My medium should be here today along with Clementine/Gold


----------



## 2 stars

smileydimples said:


> hahahahahaha I have too I got an electric blue selma Medium ,but now I see they have large so now I am trying to decide which sie. My medium should be here today along with Clementine/Gold



LOL I'm selling my medium dark dune selma and replacing her with e/w hamilton. I think that color combo looks better on the hamilton. I'm thinking of medium cindy in electric blue. I want to branch out into different styles.


----------



## smileydimples

2 stars said:


> LOL I'm selling my medium dark dune selma and replacing her with e/w hamilton. I think that color combo looks better on the hamilton. I'm thinking of medium cindy in electric blue. I want to branch out into different styles.



I bet electric Blue Cindy would look great!!!!!!!!! I thought about getting one but Selma is my favorite bag so its a hard one!!


----------



## cdtracing

2 stars said:


> LOL I'm selling my medium dark dune selma and replacing her with e/w hamilton. I think that color combo looks better on the hamilton. I'm thinking of medium cindy in electric blue. I want to branch out into different styles.



I have the Dark Dune in the N/S Hamilton & love her!  I get compliments on her every time I take her out!  I'm sure you'll love your E/W!  Be sure to post pics when you get her!

And I think an Electric Blue Cindy would be stunning!


----------



## Lvfreak78

MDT said:


> I second Melbo. My Hamilton's handles don't lay flat either, but she is right in that they aren't as stiff as the Selma handles. The handles on one of my Selma's would never lay flat (and always squeaked even after a lot of use), but the other two Selmas I've had have had no issues with handles laying flat (or squeaking...haha). I personally won't wear the Selma like this, because I don't want the handles to crease the sides of the bag.
> 
> I love the medium Selma and e/w Hamilton and have had both in numerous colors. The Hammy is bigger and a little less structured so I use it more as my toss around bag. I find myself being less careful with it in comparison to the more structured Selma.
> 
> One thing to note is the slip pockets on the medium Selma are kind of useless. They come up too close to the underside of top zippered part of the bag so it's tough getting items in and out. Regardless, the medium Selma is my favorite MK bag!


The Hamilton I looking at is made of saffiano leather. Are yours made of this leather ? I read last time it came in a softer leather. How about Selma leather? How durable are they in terms of scruffing at the corners? TIA


----------



## ubo22

Lvfreak78 said:


> The Hamilton I looking at is made of saffiano leather. Are yours made of this leather ? I read last time it came in a softer leather. How about Selma leather? How durable are they in terms of scruffing at the corners? TIA


The Hamilton used to be made of soft leather, but now is made of saffiano leather.  The Selma is also made of saffiano leather and is extremely durable.  I've had mine for over a year and no scuffing at the corners.


----------



## Lvfreak78

ubo22 said:


> The Hamilton used to be made of soft leather, but now is made of saffiano leather.  The Selma is also made of saffiano leather and is extremely durable.  I've had mine for over a year and no scuffing at the corners.


Do you condition the leather? Anyone here have your Hamilton for 3 yrs or more? Any sign of scruffing? Why I ask is become I used to own a Prada saffiano wallet which I end up selling . Because after 1 yr of use . The wallets corners are all scruff. Maybe bags are different . TIA!!!


----------



## melbo

Lvfreak78 said:


> Do you condition the leather? Anyone here have your Hamilton for 3 yrs or more? Any sign of scruffing? Why I ask is become I used to own a Prada saffiano wallet which I end up selling . Because after 1 yr of use . The wallets corners are all scruff. Maybe bags are different . TIA!!!



I condition all leather bags. I haven't owned any MK bags for more than 5 months, but so far they've held up very well, both saffiano and soft leather. Some of the girls here have been longtime MK fans, so they'll fill you in on their experiences


----------



## ubo22

Lvfreak78 said:


> Do you condition the leather? Anyone here have your Hamilton for 3 yrs or more? Any sign of scruffing? Why I ask is become I used to own a Prada saffiano wallet which I end up selling . Because after 1 yr of use . The wallets corners are all scruff. Maybe bags are different . TIA!!!


Yes, I clean and condition saffiano leather.


----------



## Lvfreak78

ubo22 said:


> Yes, I clean and condition saffiano leather.



Thank you!


----------



## 2 stars

cdtracing said:


> I have the Dark Dune in the N/S Hamilton & love her!  I get compliments on her every time I take her out!  I'm sure you'll love your E/W!  Be sure to post pics when you get her!
> 
> And I think an Electric Blue Cindy would be stunning!



I sure will 

Still thinking about electric blue cindy :shame:


----------



## Presents4me

2 stars said:


> Macy's has dark dune e/w hamilton. I'm debating on pulling the trigger on this 1 and selling my medium selma. I think the color pops more in the hamilton style.




Oh no! I love the med Selma in dark dune. Keep both ! [emoji3]


----------



## Presents4me

ubo22 said:


> I've seen all three colors out right now in person (peanut, sun, and black) and the peanut is really gorgeous and would be my first choice out of the three, but I don't look good in yellow and peanut has yellow undertones.




It does have yellow tones. I love the peanut color. I'm actually returning the car khaki for a peanut n/s tote ...do they make the large e/w satchel in any other colors besides the three??


----------



## ubo22

Presents4me said:


> It does have yellow tones. I love the peanut color. I'm actually returning the car khaki for a peanut n/s tote ...do they make the large e/w satchel in any other colors besides the three??


The large Hamilton satchel came in mandarin and navy last year in the USA only at Saks...not even at MK stores or on the MK website.  This year MK is carrying the style, but only in those three colors (peanut, sun, and black).  I put in a request at my local MK store for navy if it ever comes out again in that color.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## 2 stars

Presents4me said:


> Oh no! I love the med Selma in dark dune. Keep both ! [emoji3]



Since they are the same color I won't be keeping both. I'm trying to try different styles out and branch out from the selma.


----------



## ubo22

2 stars said:


> Since they are the same color I won't be keeping both. I'm trying to try different styles out and branch out from the selma.


I think you're making the right choice.  Dark dune goes with everything, but I think it looks better with more hardware.  It's absolutely gorgeous on the Hamilton.


----------



## TDW1982

Ok. I'm officially addicted to Hamilton!  So far I have the N/S tote in luggage, black and gold, peanut, pear, pearl grey, optic white and chilli. I have the satchel in raspberry, and dark dune

I have 2 large selmas in black and luggage. 

E/W Totes in chilli, black, peanut and chilli. I have the N/S tote in black and the luscious clementine!

One Camden large satchel in optic white 

  I do have a Dillon in heritage blue but I do miss the hardware that the Hamilton has!  But I could not resist since my maiden name is Dillon!  Fate, I think!

Macy's has the Camden in suntan on sale with extra 20% today.  But I just love the Hamilton so much. The sun/gold n/s is also on sale. I'm looking for suggestions on next purchase!


----------



## ubo22

TDW1982 said:


> Ok. I'm officially addicted to Hamilton!  So far I have the N/S tote in luggage, black and gold, peanut, pear, pearl grey, optic white and chilli. I have the satchel in raspberry, and dark dune
> 
> I have 2 large selmas in black and luggage.
> 
> E/W Totes in chilli, black, peanut and chilli. I have the N/S tote in black and the luscious clementine!
> 
> One Camden large satchel in optic white
> 
> I do have a Dillon in heritage blue but I do miss the hardware that the Hamilton has!  But I could not resist since my maiden name is Dillon!  Fate, I think!
> 
> Macy's has the Camden in suntan on sale with extra 20% today.  But I just love the Hamilton so much. The sun/gold n/s is also on sale. I'm looking for suggestions on next purchase!


I looked at the Dillon for about 5 minutes before passing on it.  I, too, like that the Hamilton has the lock and extra hardware.  That's the reason to get a Hamilton.  I did not like that the Dillon was smaller and had a section divider.  Although, I don't think every style Dillon had the section divider.  Overall, the interior was too small and narrow for my purposes.

If you love the Hamilton and use it all the time, then you shouldn't feel bad about having it in so many colors.  I try to limit myself to no more than 3 colors in any one style.  I also try not to duplicate colors across bags.

The Camden looks like a great, soft, shoulder bag.  I'd love to own one, but I already have two other soft shoulder bags.  But if you love the Hamilton, then you should get that sun/gold one.


----------



## TDW1982

Thank you!  I love the Camden I have in white. And you're right. I have so many Hamiltons. But I do carry lots of items so I love the space!   I do love the satchel so perhaps sun/gold in the Hamilton satchel?


----------



## 2 stars

ubo22 said:


> I think you're making the right choice.  Dark dune goes with everything, but I think it looks better with more hardware.  It's absolutely gorgeous on the Hamilton.



I couldn't agree more! The extra gold makes the color pop. I was hoping for a studded Selma but no sign of it so Hamilton will do it for now.


----------



## ubo22

TDW1982 said:


> Thank you!  I love the Camden I have in white. And you're right. I have so many Hamiltons. But I do carry lots of items so I love the space!   I do love the satchel so perhaps sun/gold in the Hamilton satchel?


Are you referring to the e/w Hamilton satchel or the large Hamilton satchel (bigger with adjustable, detachable shoulder strap and section divider)?


----------



## TDW1982

ubo22 said:


> Are you referring to the e/w Hamilton satchel or the large Hamilton satchel (bigger with adjustable, detachable shoulder strap and section divider)?



The e/w Hamilton satchel. I don't see it in the sun/gold on Macy's site. Just n/s tote.


----------



## ubo22

TDW1982 said:


> The e/w Hamilton satchel. I don't see it in the sun/gold on Macy's site. Just n/s tote.


Oh, I forgot you were looking only at Macy's.  On the MK site there is a large Hamilton satchel in sun/gold on sale for $250.


----------



## TDW1982

ubo22 said:


> Oh, I forgot you were looking only at Macy's.  On the MK site there is a large Hamilton satchel in sun/gold on sale for $250.



Thank you!


----------



## ubo22

TDW1982 said:


> Thank you!


  The pictures for it are all wrong, but its measurements and price match the large Hamilton satchel.


----------



## paula3boys

Lvfreak78 said:


> Do you condition the leather? Anyone here have your Hamilton for 3 yrs or more? Any sign of scruffing? Why I ask is become I used to own a Prada saffiano wallet which I end up selling . Because after 1 yr of use . The wallets corners are all scruff. Maybe bags are different . TIA!!!




I haven't had any for that long but my bags and wallets I've had for over a year still look new. I rotate bags often so probably still too soon to tell. I've used primarily one MK wallet for a year (till recently) and it looks new


----------



## Lvfreak78

paula3boys said:


> I haven't had any for that long but my bags and wallets I've had for over a year still look new. I rotate bags often so probably still too soon to tell. I've used primarily one MK wallet for a year (till recently) and it looks new



Thank you so much.


----------



## Presents4me

ubo22 said:


> The large Hamilton satchel came in mandarin and navy last year in the USA only at Saks...not even at MK stores or on the MK website.  This year MK is carrying the style, but only in those three colors (peanut, sun, and black).  I put in a request at my local MK store for navy if it ever comes out again in that color.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed.




Thanks! And good luck with your navy.  I have a lg Selma in navy and it's such a gorgeous neutral color.  I love the new large Hamilton satchel bc the straps are detachable. For some reason I find the n/s tote better with the straps , not that they can be taken off but it does look good. [emoji3]


----------



## Minkette

ubo22 said:


> The large Hamilton satchel came in mandarin and navy last year in the USA only at Saks...not even at MK stores or on the MK website.  This year MK is carrying the style, but only in those three colors (peanut, sun, and black).  I put in a request at my local MK store for navy if it ever comes out again in that color.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


They have the large hamilton in navy at Macys...

Are you still searching for it?

**Edit: oh, I think you want the large satchel... not the N/S tote! Sorry!


----------



## ubo22

Presents4me said:


> Thanks! And good luck with your navy.  I have a lg Selma in navy and it's such a gorgeous neutral color.  I love the new large Hamilton satchel bc the straps are detachable. For some reason I find the n/s tote better with the straps , not that they can be taken off but it does look good. [emoji3]


I totally agree.  The n/s Hamilton tote is really comfortable with the straps.  However, it's nice to be able to remove the straps on the large (e/w) Hamilton satchel.  I think all satchels should have removable, adjustable straps.


----------



## ubo22

Minkette said:


> They have the large hamilton in navy at Macys...
> 
> Are you still searching for it?
> 
> **Edit: oh, I think you want the large satchel... not the N/S tote! Sorry!


No problem.  Yes, I'm looking for the newer large Hamilton satchel with the removable, adjustable shoulder strap.


----------



## MDT

I've been searching for an aqua e/w Hamilton ever since I missed out on it last year and just happened to be lucky enough to scoop one up on Macy's website the other day when they posted all of their older stock for sale! I paid - I think - $165 for this baby. So happy I have her now!


----------



## melbo

MDT said:


> I've been searching for an aqua e/w Hamilton ever since I missed out on it last year and just happened to be lucky enough to scoop one up on Macy's website the other day when the posted all of their older stock for sale! I paid - I think - $165 for this baby. So happy I have her now!



Woow! Brand new and for that price! Such a steal! Congrats!


----------



## MDT

melbo said:


> Woow! Brand new and for that price! Such a steal! Congrats!




Thank you! She was obviously a return (didn't have original tag, but return tag) but there's not even a scratch or mark so I'm happy!


----------



## paula3boys

MDT said:


> I've been searching for an aqua e/w Hamilton ever since I missed out on it last year and just happened to be lucky enough to scoop one up on Macy's website the other day when they posted all of their older stock for sale! I paid - I think - $165 for this baby. So happy I have her now!




So pretty


----------



## Lvfreak78

Hi all,a few thread back I was asking between med Hamilton vs med Selma. I still can't decide which to get. Im drawn to Selma due to the lightweight but the Hamilton lock is so pretty. Help !


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Lvfreak78 said:


> Hi all,a few thread back I was asking between med Hamilton vs med Selma. I still can't decide which to get. Im drawn to Selma due to the lightweight but the Hamilton lock is so pretty. Help !




Can't go wrong with either one I have some of both and love them all.


----------



## Lvfreak78

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Can't go wrong with either one I have some of both and love them all.



Haha, thks dear


----------



## danodif

MDT said:


> I've been searching for an aqua e/w Hamilton ever since I missed out on it last year and just happened to be lucky enough to scoop one up on Macy's website the other day when they posted all of their older stock for sale! I paid - I think - $165 for this baby. So happy I have her now!


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## danodif

Presents4me said:


> My very first Hamilton, in dark khaki but it looks like dark dune!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2995831
> 
> 
> I'm still on the fence about it. Not sure if I should keep or return.  I always considered myself a Selma girl and have three Selmas and can't get enough of it.  Not sure what the nice perks are of a Hamilton.
> 
> What do you guys like about the Hamiltons??


So cute! Definitely keep it!


----------



## ubo22

MDT said:


> I've been searching for an aqua e/w Hamilton ever since I missed out on it last year and just happened to be lucky enough to scoop one up on Macy's website the other day when they posted all of their older stock for sale! I paid - I think - $165 for this baby. So happy I have her now!


Such a great color...and a great price!


----------



## MDT

ubo22 said:


> Such a great color...and a great price!



I agree! I wonder how tile blue will compare.


----------



## Scooch

I seriously have to keep my a@@ out of Macy's


----------



## Presents4me

Scooch said:


> I seriously have to keep my a@@ out of Macy's
> 
> View attachment 3002881




Make that two~
	

		
			
		

		
	





Exchanged dark khaki for peanut. One of my fav color of MK. Love the Hamilton! Best part is it was on sale on top of another sale!!


----------



## ubo22

Presents4me said:


> Make that two~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3002921
> 
> 
> 
> Exchanged dark khaki for peanut. One of my fav color of MK. Love the Hamilton! Best part is it was on sale on top of another sale!!


Simply gorgeous!


----------



## keishapie1973

Scooch said:


> I seriously have to keep my a@@ out of Macy's
> 
> View attachment 3002881



I was eyeing this bag in the ew version. It is really cute. I think it will look great with summer outfits.....


----------



## fieldsinspring

What do you guys think of someone 5'10" wearing the small Hamilton? I always think the large looks better albeit large, but I just don't carry a lot and it seems bulky and heavy to me. The saleslady and my teenage girls think it looks good but what do you guys (honestly) think? Tia!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

fieldsinspring said:


> What do you guys think of someone 5'10" wearing the small Hamilton? I always think the large looks better albeit large, but I just don't carry a lot and it seems bulky and heavy to me. The saleslady and my teenage girls think it looks good but what do you guys (honestly) think? Tia!



My mothers motto is the bigger the bag, the smaller you look----shes a crazy old woman LOL!! She also thinks teasing her hair hides the thinning.......if you feel like the n/s version is just not what you need, go for the e/w. You don't want to end up not using the bag because in your heart it just feels too big.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Scooch said:


> I seriously have to keep my a@@ out of Macy's
> 
> View attachment 3002881




Love it!!! And I'm the same... Macy's is dangerous territory haha



Presents4me said:


> Make that two~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3002921
> 
> Exchanged dark khaki for peanut. One of my fav color of MK. Love the Hamilton! Best part is it was on sale on top of another sale!!




I really love peanut. Nice choice!!!!


----------



## CocoChannel

I received my raspberry silver hamilton tonight!!! I'm in love&#128525; I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## MDT

CocoChannel said:


> I received my raspberry silver hamilton tonight!!! I'm in love&#128525; I'll post pics tomorrow.



I can't wait to see! Raspberry is amazing with silver!


----------



## iheart_purses

http://fashionismyonlydrug.blogspot.ca/2012/07/michael-kors-hamilton-bag.html

Does anyone know which shade of orange this would be
It is from July 2012
she unfortunately does not mention the actual color


----------



## Muddzdirt

iheart_purses said:


> http://fashionismyonlydrug.blogspot.ca/2012/07/michael-kors-hamilton-bag.html
> 
> Does anyone know which shade of orange this would be
> It is from July 2012
> she unfortunately does not mention the actual color



Hello there! It is Tangerine.


----------



## Muddzdirt

Macy's got me into trouble you guys... The sale was ridiculous!  I have been a fan of the Hamilton for years. I added Aquamarine and Pale Pink to my shelf this past week. I have Claret and Dark Dune on their merry way. Looking to snatch Peanut next, but I need to see it in person.

From left to right:
Aqua, Tangerine, Aquamarine, Palm, Belk Blue (limited edition), Neon Pink, Pomegranate, Lime, Pale Pink, Turquoise, Pearl Grey, and Loden.


----------



## TnC

Muddzdirt said:


> Macy's got me into trouble you guys... The sale was ridiculous!  I have been a fan of the Hamilton for years. I added Aquamarine and Pale Pink to my shelf this past week. I have Claret and Dark Dune on their merry way. Looking to snatch Peanut next, but I need to see it in person.
> 
> From left to right:
> Aqua, Tangerine, Aquamarine, Palm, Belk Blue (limited edition), Neon Pink, Pomegranate, Lime, Pale Pink, Turquoise, Pearl Grey, and Loden.



That is the most beautiful shelf I have ever seen haha. Looove all the colors


----------



## Muddzdirt

TnC said:


> That is the most beautiful shelf I have ever seen haha. Looove all the colors



LOL! Thank you! &#128538;


----------



## ubo22

Muddzdirt said:


> Macy's got me into trouble you guys... The sale was ridiculous!  I have been a fan of the Hamilton for years. I added Aquamarine and Pale Pink to my shelf this past week. I have Claret and Dark Dune on their merry way. Looking to snatch Peanut next, but I need to see it in person.
> 
> From left to right:
> Aqua, Tangerine, Aquamarine, Palm, Belk Blue (limited edition), Neon Pink, Pomegranate, Lime, Pale Pink, Turquoise, Pearl Grey, and Loden.


OMG!  Your Hamilton collection is to die for!  I love all the colors!


----------



## keishapie1973

Muddzdirt said:


> Macy's got me into trouble you guys... The sale was ridiculous!  I have been a fan of the Hamilton for years. I added Aquamarine and Pale Pink to my shelf this past week. I have Claret and Dark Dune on their merry way. Looking to snatch Peanut next, but I need to see it in person.
> 
> From left to right:
> Aqua, Tangerine, Aquamarine, Palm, Belk Blue (limited edition), Neon Pink, Pomegranate, Lime, Pale Pink, Turquoise, Pearl Grey, and Loden.




Gorgeous colors!!![emoji3]


----------



## AuntJulie

Muddzdirt said:


> Macy's got me into trouble you guys... The sale was ridiculous!  I have been a fan of the Hamilton for years. I added Aquamarine and Pale Pink to my shelf this past week. I have Claret and Dark Dune on their merry way. Looking to snatch Peanut next, but I need to see it in person.
> 
> From left to right:
> Aqua, Tangerine, Aquamarine, Palm, Belk Blue (limited edition), Neon Pink, Pomegranate, Lime, Pale Pink, Turquoise, Pearl Grey, and Loden.




I love it!!!


----------



## iheart_purses

Muddzdirt said:


> Macy's got me into trouble you guys... The sale was ridiculous!  I have been a fan of the Hamilton for years. I added Aquamarine and Pale Pink to my shelf this past week. I have Claret and Dark Dune on their merry way. Looking to snatch Peanut next, but I need to see it in person.
> 
> From left to right:
> Aqua, Tangerine, Aquamarine, Palm, Belk Blue (limited edition), Neon Pink, Pomegranate, Lime, Pale Pink, Turquoise, Pearl Grey, and Loden.


 


Peanut is beautiful, don't even hesitate. I just got a jet set crossbody in peanut without seeing this color in real life in saffiano, and no regrets at all!! I am currently on a manhunt for a tangerine Hamilton. Love your collection, it is to die for


----------



## BeachBagGal

Muddzdirt said:


> Macy's got me into trouble you guys... The sale was ridiculous!  I have been a fan of the Hamilton for years. I added Aquamarine and Pale Pink to my shelf this past week. I have Claret and Dark Dune on their merry way. Looking to snatch Peanut next, but I need to see it in person.
> 
> From left to right:
> Aqua, Tangerine, Aquamarine, Palm, Belk Blue (limited edition), Neon Pink, Pomegranate, Lime, Pale Pink, Turquoise, Pearl Grey, and Loden.


Wow! What a pretty rainbow of colors!!


----------



## MDT

Muddzdirt said:


> Macy's got me into trouble you guys... The sale was ridiculous!  I have been a fan of the Hamilton for years. I added Aquamarine and Pale Pink to my shelf this past week. I have Claret and Dark Dune on their merry way. Looking to snatch Peanut next, but I need to see it in person.
> 
> From left to right:
> Aqua, Tangerine, Aquamarine, Palm, Belk Blue (limited edition), Neon Pink, Pomegranate, Lime, Pale Pink, Turquoise, Pearl Grey, and Loden.



What an amazing collection!


----------



## Muddzdirt

ubo22 said:


> OMG!  Your Hamilton collection is to die for!  I love all the colors!



Thank you!


----------



## Muddzdirt

iheart_purses said:


> Peanut is beautiful, don't even hesitate. I just got a jet set crossbody in peanut without seeing this color in real life in saffiano, and no regrets at all!! I am currently on a manhunt for a tangerine Hamilton. Love your collection, it is to die for



That is very good to know! Peanut is still on sale at Macy's for an extra 20% off... I may take a chance and get it!


----------



## Muddzdirt

BeachBagGal said:


> Wow! What a pretty rainbow of colors!!



Thank you! The colors make me happy...LOL!


----------



## Muddzdirt

MDT said:


> What an amazing collection!



Awe, thank you! &#128538;


----------



## Muddzdirt

Thank you all for the sweet comments to my collection! &#128538;


----------



## melbo

Muddzdirt said:


> Macy's got me into trouble you guys... The sale was ridiculous!  I have been a fan of the Hamilton for years. I added Aquamarine and Pale Pink to my shelf this past week. I have Claret and Dark Dune on their merry way. Looking to snatch Peanut next, but I need to see it in person.
> 
> From left to right:
> Aqua, Tangerine, Aquamarine, Palm, Belk Blue (limited edition), Neon Pink, Pomegranate, Lime, Pale Pink, Turquoise, Pearl Grey, and Loden.



Oh my word, this is breathtaking! Such a gorgeous collection. Thank for sharing


----------



## smileydimples

muddzdirt said:


> macy's got me into trouble you guys... The sale was ridiculous!  I have been a fan of the hamilton for years. I added aquamarine and pale pink to my shelf this past week. I have claret and dark dune on their merry way. Looking to snatch peanut next, but i need to see it in person.
> 
> From left to right:
> Aqua, tangerine, aquamarine, palm, belk blue (limited edition), neon pink, pomegranate, lime, pale pink, turquoise, pearl grey, and loden.



oh my gosh heaven on a shelf...so colorful i love it!!!! Cant ait to see the added collection


----------



## coivcte

Wanted this bag for a long time, bought it but too scared to carry it due to the light colour.
Finally took it out of the dust bag and used it for work this week.


----------



## Minkette

Muddzdirt said:


> Macy's got me into trouble you guys... The sale was ridiculous!  I have been a fan of the Hamilton for years. I added Aquamarine and Pale Pink to my shelf this past week. I have Claret and Dark Dune on their merry way. Looking to snatch Peanut next, but I need to see it in person.
> 
> From left to right:
> Aqua, Tangerine, Aquamarine, Palm, Belk Blue (limited edition), Neon Pink, Pomegranate, Lime, Pale Pink, Turquoise, Pearl Grey, and Loden.


Yessssssss! Nice collection!


----------



## tflowers921

coivcte said:


> Wanted this bag for a long time, bought it but too scared to carry it due to the light colour.
> 
> Finally took it out of the dust bag and used it for work this week.




Love this color! Very pretty!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Muddzdirt said:


> Macy's got me into trouble you guys... The sale was ridiculous!  I have been a fan of the Hamilton for years. I added Aquamarine and Pale Pink to my shelf this past week. I have Claret and Dark Dune on their merry way. Looking to snatch Peanut next, but I need to see it in person.
> 
> From left to right:
> Aqua, Tangerine, Aquamarine, Palm, Belk Blue (limited edition), Neon Pink, Pomegranate, Lime, Pale Pink, Turquoise, Pearl Grey, and Loden.



Dying! This is beautiful...and what HEAVEN looks like!!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

coivcte said:


> Wanted this bag for a long time, bought it but too scared to carry it due to the light colour.
> Finally took it out of the dust bag and used it for work this week.



Gorgeous!!! Don't be afraid of blossom, it's very easy to clean  I carry my blossom cindy and wiped some random stain off of it easily. It's such a pretty color and makes me happy every time I look at her!


----------



## smileydimples

coivcte said:


> Wanted this bag for a long time, bought it but too scared to carry it due to the light colour.
> Finally took it out of the dust bag and used it for work this week.



I love this bag !!! I want it so bad ... I have been wanting it since it was at blomingdales, but I don't have this size just the large soft leather and wondering how it would carry. I'm sure with it being not as long to hit my jeans I wouldnt have to worry about color transfer as much as my Cindy. I love Cindy but this bag was my first love &#128156; I don't know if I can just 2 blossom bags


----------



## myluvofbags

Muddzdirt said:


> Macy's got me into trouble you guys... The sale was ridiculous!  I have been a fan of the Hamilton for years. I added Aquamarine and Pale Pink to my shelf this past week. I have Claret and Dark Dune on their merry way. Looking to snatch Peanut next, but I need to see it in person.
> 
> From left to right:
> Aqua, Tangerine, Aquamarine, Palm, Belk Blue (limited edition), Neon Pink, Pomegranate, Lime, Pale Pink, Turquoise, Pearl Grey, and Loden.



Amazing colors!   I'm sure you have no issues with coordinating with your outfits!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Muddzdirt said:


> Macy's got me into trouble you guys... The sale was ridiculous!  I have been a fan of the Hamilton for years. I added Aquamarine and Pale Pink to my shelf this past week. I have Claret and Dark Dune on their merry way. Looking to snatch Peanut next, but I need to see it in person.
> 
> From left to right:
> Aqua, Tangerine, Aquamarine, Palm, Belk Blue (limited edition), Neon Pink, Pomegranate, Lime, Pale Pink, Turquoise, Pearl Grey, and Loden.



Perfect! ! Haven't heard of the Loden color before, could you post a pic?


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> Perfect! ! Haven't heard of the Loden color before, could you post a pic?


Loden is an army green.


----------



## Muddzdirt

Norwegian Girl said:


> Perfect! ! Haven't heard of the Loden color before, could you post a pic?


Here you go! I think she's more of an olive green. Sorry the picture is sideways.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Muddzdirt said:


> Here you go! I think she's more of an olive green. Sorry the picture is sideways.



Thanks! Very kind of you!


----------



## Christa72720

Raspberry with silver[emoji1]


----------



## Scooch

So pretty!!!!


----------



## the_baglover

Lvfreak78 said:


> Do you condition the leather? Anyone here have your Hamilton for 3 yrs or more? Any sign of scruffing? Why I ask is become I used to own a Prada saffiano wallet which I end up selling . Because after 1 yr of use . The wallets corners are all scruff. Maybe bags are different . TIA!!!



I have 6 MK bags in Saffiano and I've never conditioned them. I do store them properly after use, never place a bag on the floor, rotate the bags often, etc. So maybe it depends on how you care for your bag.


----------



## Lvfreak78

the_baglover said:


> I have 6 MK bags in Saffiano and I've never conditioned them. I do store them properly after use, never place a bag on the floor, rotate the bags often, etc. So maybe it depends on how you care for your bag.



Glad to know that, thks


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

the_baglover said:


> I have 6 MK bags in Saffiano and I've never conditioned them. I do store them properly after use, never place a bag on the floor, rotate the bags often, etc. So maybe it depends on how you care for your bag.



We use our wallets EVERYDAY and most of us never take the time to rotate them, too much hassle. I have high end and low end wallets and they ALL look worn eventually. Its the most handled thing both men and women own. I try to stick to regular leather instead of saffiano, faux leather, patent etc...my new guccisimma wallet has been both conditioned and waterproofed. My LV zippy wallet was used 3 years straight without major damage but still shows some wear so it doesn't matter what you spend really, wallets are hard used.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

the_baglover said:


> I have 6 MK bags in Saffiano and I've never conditioned them. I do store them properly after use, never place a bag on the floor, rotate the bags often, etc. So maybe it depends on how you care for your bag.



Same here.  I have 8 MK saffiano bags,  and two saffiano wallets.  I rotate them, remove spots when I see them and so far so good &#128522;


----------



## the_baglover

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> We use our wallets EVERYDAY and most of us never take the time to rotate them, too much hassle. I have high end and low end wallets and they ALL look worn eventually. Its the most handled thing both men and women own. I try to stick to regular leather instead of saffiano, faux leather, patent etc...my new guccisimma wallet has been both conditioned and waterproofed. My LV zippy wallet was used 3 years straight without major damage but still shows some wear so it doesn't matter what you spend really, wallets are hard used.



Normal wear and tear is inevitable, and not limited to bags. But some extra care can minimise it and prolong the life of your handbag/wallet. And yes, I rotate my wallets.


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> We use our wallets EVERYDAY and most of us never take the time to rotate them, too much hassle. I have high end and low end wallets and they ALL look worn eventually. Its the most handled thing both men and women own. I try to stick to regular leather instead of saffiano, faux leather, patent etc...my new guccisimma wallet has been both conditioned and waterproofed. My LV zippy wallet was used 3 years straight without major damage but still shows some wear so it doesn't matter what you spend really, wallets are hard used.



I feel that wallets are meant to be replaced vs purses which I want to keep forever. I clean my saffiano wallet a couple times a month, don't stuff it, etc, but that's the most I'll do for something I'm not as attached to.


----------



## rosevelours

I am in with my new to me hamilton in soft leather and silver hardware. I am so pleased to find one with silver hardware so I went for preloved, as new one I only found with gold hardware. For me it is very comfortable to wear on the shoulder and it has heaps of space in it.


----------



## ubo22

rosevelours said:


> I am in with my new to me hamilton in soft leather and silver hardware. I am so pleased to find one with silver hardware so I went for preloved, as new one I only found with gold hardware. For me it is very comfortable to wear on the shoulder and it has heaps of space in it.
> 
> View attachment 3008036
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008037
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008038


Great choice!  I have the same black/silver combo in saffiano leather.  Bag twins!    Such a great tote for carrying lots of stuff!


----------



## iheart_purses

Does anyone know if the Hamilton came in pebbled leather in Tangerine, or only saffiano in this color? Thanks!!


----------



## Muddzdirt

Hello iheartpurses! It did. It also came in ostrich embossed. Check eBay. I did a search and several items are available.


----------



## iheart_purses

Muddzdirt said:


> Hello iheartpurses! It did. It also came in ostrich embossed. Check eBay. I did a search and several items are available.



Thank you!!! Yup I've been searching on ebay, only found saffiano though in the Hamilton (satchel). I don't like the ostrich embossed...just looks weird to me...
I would prefer another soft one for the slouchy look...But saffiano is nice, and I don't have a saffiano hamilton. Just trying to decide how I'll know when to pull the trigger and what to get


----------



## Nan246

Omg how to choose which one to wear for the day??wowza


----------



## Nan246

Luv this bag!!!!!


----------



## cdtracing

rosevelours said:


> I am in with my new to me hamilton in soft leather and silver hardware. I am so pleased to find one with silver hardware so I went for preloved, as new one I only found with gold hardware. For me it is very comfortable to wear on the shoulder and it has heaps of space in it.
> 
> View attachment 3008036
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008037
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008038




Like Ubo, I have the N/S Tote in Black Saffiano with shw!  I just love the black & silver combination.  It's a great bag that carries a lot of stuff!


----------



## jackiesosa

Has anyone had any discoloration on the lock of their Hamiltons? 
I've only had it for 5 months and don't even use it as an everyday bag, also never been exposed to water. Does anyone know what could've caused it or what to do?


----------



## jackiesosa

This is what it looks like


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I have over a dozen hamiltons in both silver and gold hardware and none of them have faded like that. How did you store it since you said you don't carry it often? Is it somewhere damp perhaps or where moisture can get to it? Sometimes people have clothes closets in their bathrooms. Its still under warranty I believe. Send mk pics along with an email. Maybe they can help.


----------



## jackiesosa

I don't store it anywhere damp and I always have it in its dust bag, thanks ill make sure to email them


----------



## paula3boys

jackiesosa said:


> This is what it looks like




Do you live in a humid area?


----------



## jackiesosa

No, California


----------



## ubo22

jackiesosa said:


> This is what it looks like


Looks like the gold plating is already starting to fade off the hardware.  It will show as silver underneath over time unless you protect the hardware.


----------



## pipersmommy

hi,i am new to this forum and i am new to michael kors hamilton handbags..i just bought pear with silver hardware,and raspberry with silver .my question is,i need to save one of these bags for the fall..whichone would you save ? i was thinking pear since it is in the green family,but i wanted your opinions.also,if i am posting in the wrong spot,i apologize


----------



## paula3boys

pipersmommy said:


> hi,i am new to this forum and i am new to michael kors hamilton handbags..i just bought pear with silver hardware,and raspberry with silver .my question is,i need to save one of these bags for the fall..whichone would you save ? i was thinking pear since it is in the green family,but i wanted your opinions.also,if i am posting in the wrong spot,i apologize




Raspberry


----------



## Nan246

Raspberry! I just got one waiting for delivery. I have a pear too.


----------



## keishapie1973

pipersmommy said:


> hi,i am new to this forum and i am new to michael kors hamilton handbags..i just bought pear with silver hardware,and raspberry with silver .my question is,i need to save one of these bags for the fall..whichone would you save ? i was thinking pear since it is in the green family,but i wanted your opinions.also,if i am posting in the wrong spot,i apologize




Welcome to the forum!!![emoji3] I definitely consider pear to be a spring/ summer color. But, raspberry can be a nice pop of color year-round.....


----------



## pipersmommy

thank you guys for your input..i will save the raspberry for fall and use pear now!


----------



## stiffanie

Hey what do you think of my new Hamilton Saffiano? It is my first MK, by the way.... (thinking of buying a Sutton in royal blue next)


----------



## bellevie0891

stiffanie said:


> Hey what do you think of my new Hamilton Saffiano? It is my first MK, by the way.... (thinking of buying a Sutton in royal blue next)




Beautiful!


----------



## Pinkalicious

stiffanie said:


> Hey what do you think of my new Hamilton Saffiano? It is my first MK, by the way.... (thinking of buying a Sutton in royal blue next)



Perfect choice for your first MK!!! Congrats
The sutton in electric blue is a looker, you'll enjoy her too!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## ubo22

stiffanie said:


> Hey what do you think of my new Hamilton Saffiano? It is my first MK, by the way.... (thinking of buying a Sutton in royal blue next)


You can't go wrong with a black saffiano Hamilton for your first MK.  Congrats...and welcome to the Hamilton Hotties' Clubhouse.  :welcome2:


----------



## lesliehallur

stiffanie said:


> Hey what do you think of my new Hamilton Saffiano? It is my first MK, by the way.... (thinking of buying a Sutton in royal blue next)


omg. So pretty!


----------



## melbo

stiffanie said:


> Hey what do you think of my new Hamilton Saffiano? It is my first MK, by the way.... (thinking of buying a Sutton in royal blue next)



Super pretty and a perfect 1st MK bag. Enjoy!


----------



## TotallyTaupe

stiffanie said:


> Hey what do you think of my new Hamilton Saffiano? It is my first MK, by the way.... (thinking of buying a Sutton in royal blue next)


These are really great photos, esp. of the lock. Thanks for uploading and congratulations on your Hammie - it's a stunner in black!


----------



## DiamondsForever

I saw a girl at the train station today with a black hammie & RGHW!! Omg. Bag-Stalked her down the platform!


----------



## gorchess

I dont have a Hamilton yet but I'm interested in the EW. Anyone have it in watermelon??? I would love to see it


----------



## Ackm

gorchess said:


> I dont have a Hamilton yet but I'm interested in the EW. Anyone have it in watermelon??? I would love to see it


U can look at YouTube there's someone showing watermelon e/w hamilton, it looks good!


----------



## misscarlytan

stiffanie said:


> Hey what do you think of my new Hamilton Saffiano? It is my first MK, by the way.... (thinking of buying a Sutton in royal blue next)


Love this!! You can never go wrong with black and gold.


----------



## gorchess

My Hamilton was delivered today! Can't wait to post pics
My boyfriend brought the box to me since he met me for lunch at work. The box was beat up hopefully my bag is packaged nicely. I'm tearing into the box after work!!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

gorchess said:


> My Hamilton was delivered today! Can't wait to post pics
> My boyfriend brought the box to me since he met me for lunch at work. The box was beat up hopefully my bag is packaged nicely. I'm tearing into the box after work!!!



what color?!


----------



## gorchess

Pinkalicious said:


> what color?!



Watermelon


----------



## Muddzdirt

gorchess said:


> My Hamilton was delivered today! Can't wait to post pics
> My boyfriend brought the box to me since he met me for lunch at work. The box was beat up hopefully my bag is packaged nicely. I'm tearing into the box after work!!!



Did you get your bag from Macy's? I receiced a few Hamiltons from them that either arrived in a beat up box or bag and very poor packaging. Luckily, the bags were not heavily dented, but one was missing a dust cover, so make sure you have the dust cover. I reached out to customer service about the missing dust cover and my concerns with how they package items when shipped. Macy's ended up shipping me a new bag since they considered my bag defective because of the missing dust cover.


----------



## gorchess

Muddzdirt said:


> Did you get your bag from Macy's? I receiced a few Hamiltons from them that either arrived in a beat up box or bag and very poor packaging. Luckily, the bags were not heavily dented, but one was missing a dust cover, so make sure you have the dust cover. I reached out to customer service about the missing dust cover and my concerns with how they package items when shipped. Macy's ended up shipping me a new bag since they considered my bag defective because of the missing dust cover.



Yes I did order from Macys. I noticed some dents and holes on the box. Definitely will inspect it when I get home


----------



## gorchess

My EW Hamilton in Watermelon arrived today even though my package was horrible I'm  So excited! Sorry if the lighting is off. Can I join the club?!


----------



## MDT

gorchess said:


> My EW Hamilton in Watermelon arrived today even though my package was horrible I'm  So excited! Sorry if the lighting is off. Can I join the club?!



So pretty! She looks perfect even though that box looks a disaster! I love watermelon!


----------



## smileydimples

gorchess said:


> My EW Hamilton in Watermelon arrived today even though my package was horrible I'm  So excited! Sorry if the lighting is off. Can I join the club?!



Oh my gosh that box looks like they played tug of war with it!!!! Glad to see your hamilton looks okay!!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

gorchess said:


> My EW Hamilton in Watermelon arrived today even though my package was horrible I'm  So excited! Sorry if the lighting is off. Can I join the club?!



Soooo pretty!!!! watermelon is so cute, i love it!!


----------



## gorchess

Pinkalicious said:


> Soooo pretty!!!! watermelon is so cute, i love it!!



Thnx! Its a nice color 
Not sure what to wear with it!!


----------



## gorchess

smileydimples said:


> Oh my gosh that box looks like they played tug of war with it!!!! Glad to see your hamilton looks okay!!!!! Congrats!!!



Yes that box was horrible! Thank you


----------



## gorchess

MDT said:


> So pretty! She looks perfect even though that box looks a disaster! I love watermelon!



Thank you. I have to get used to the bag this is my first mk saffiano leather bag


----------



## Muddzdirt

gorchess said:


> My EW Hamilton in Watermelon arrived today even though my package was horrible I'm  So excited! Sorry if the lighting is off. Can I join the club?!



Thank goodness it wasn't as beat up as the box! It's very pretty! &#128521;


----------



## TnC

gorchess said:


> My EW Hamilton in Watermelon arrived today even though my package was horrible I'm  So excited! Sorry if the lighting is off. Can I join the club?!



Gorgeous! I love the watermelon color! I just bought a MK wallet in that color.


----------



## gorchess

TnC said:


> Gorgeous! I love the watermelon color! I just bought a MK wallet in that color.



It's pretty I love it!!


----------



## Sarah03

gorchess said:


> My EW Hamilton in Watermelon arrived today even though my package was horrible I'm  So excited! Sorry if the lighting is off. Can I join the club?!




It's beautiful!  I'm glad to hear you love it. Welcome to the club!


----------



## keishapie1973

gorchess said:


> My EW Hamilton in Watermelon arrived today even though my package was horrible I'm  So excited! Sorry if the lighting is off. Can I join the club?!



It's beautiful!!!! I love watermelon......


----------



## Pinkalicious

tdungey said:


> I just ordered an east/west Hamilton in Electric blue with GHW! I'm so excited, and I can't wait until it's delivered!



Did you ever get your E/W hamilton in electric blue? i'm loving this combo lately. would love to see pics!!!


----------



## Ackm

gorchess said:


> My EW Hamilton in Watermelon arrived today even though my package was horrible I'm  So excited! Sorry if the lighting is off. Can I join the club?!


I had ordered the same item as u! I can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## gorchess

Ackm said:


> I had ordered the same item as u! I can't wait for it to arrive!



Yay! Can't wait for your photos. I really thought it was going to be too small. Its actually a pretty good size, atleast for me. Are you wanting more colors in this style?


----------



## Ackm

gorchess said:


> Yay! Can't wait for your photos. I really thought it was going to be too small. Its actually a pretty good size, atleast for me. Are you wanting more colors in this style?


Haha recently spent too much on MK due to Macy sales. I'm wondering the size is it almost same as Selma in medium


----------



## gorchess

Ackm said:


> Haha recently spent too much on MK due to Macy sales. I'm wondering the size is it almost same as Selma in medium



I'm not sure I don't have the selma. Though I am wanting a small sutton and a medium cindy next.


----------



## Ackm

gorchess said:


> I'm not sure I don't have the selma. Though I am wanting a small sutton and a medium cindy next.


Hey I also bought a small Sutton haha we have same taste


----------



## gorchess

Ackm said:


> Hey I also bought a small Sutton haha we have same taste



What color?!


----------



## Ackm

gorchess said:


> What color?!


Grape


----------



## gorchess

Ackm said:


> Grape



Do you have a picture in the sutton thread? Would love to see it


----------



## gorchess

tdungey said:


> I just ordered an east/west Hamilton in Electric blue with GHW! I'm so excited, and I can't wait until it's delivered!



Did you receive your Hamilton yet?!!!


----------



## tdungey

Yes, I carried it to church two weeks ago. I love it and I received so many compliments. I will try to upload a pic of the bag tomorrow.


----------



## breezyme

jackiesosa said:


> Has anyone had any discoloration on the lock of their Hamiltons?
> I've only had it for 5 months and don't even use it as an everyday bag, also never been exposed to water. Does anyone know what could've caused it or what to do?


i just got all mine i sure hope  they dont get cruddy looking. i hace a few gold and a few silver


----------



## gorchess

Saw this while at Belk today I had never seen Clementine in person. Really pretty color and the GHW pairs with it well.


----------



## DiamondsForever

gorchess said:


> Saw this while at Belk today I had never seen Clementine in person. Really pretty color and the GHW pairs with it well.



This is such a pretty colour! Agree re. The GHW, it goes so nicely.


----------



## BeachBagGal

gorchess said:


> Saw this while at Belk today I had never seen Clementine in person. Really pretty color and the GHW pairs with it well.


It is pretty! I think I have only seen one reveal on TPF for this color - can't remember if it was a Hamiliton or Selma. Must not be a very popular color.


----------



## gorchess

BeachBagGal said:


> It is pretty! I think I have only seen one reveal on TPF for this color - can't remember if it was a Hamiliton or Selma. Must not be a very popular color.



Must not be 
Too bright for my liking but it is cute


----------



## tdungey

gorchess said:


> Saw this while at Belk today I had never seen Clementine in person. Really pretty color and the GHW pairs with it well.




I love it!


----------



## conrad18

tdungey said:


> I love it!


+1! I love bright colors though. If I didn't already have a Mandarin Hamilton, I'd definitely be looking at picking up Clementine.


----------



## Ackm

gorchess said:


> Do you have a picture in the sutton thread? Would love to see it



I had just posted there =)


----------



## keishapie1973

gorchess said:


> Saw this while at Belk today I had never seen Clementine in person. Really pretty color and the GHW pairs with it well.



I love the color!!! Very pretty for summer......


----------



## melbo

keishapie1973 said:


> i love the color!!! Very pretty for summer......



+1!!


----------



## TotallyTaupe

asl_bebes said:


> Woohoo, totally in the club ... I just bought the N/S Hamilton in luggage with GHW and I am SOO in love! Brought it to work today and could not stop taking peeks at it when I was on the computer. LOL Here's my contribution ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a iPhone pic of her at work today (I just couldn't resist, hehehe) ...


It's lovely! Congrats!


----------



## Pinkalicious

gorchess said:


> Saw this while at Belk today I had never seen Clementine in person. Really pretty color and the GHW pairs with it well.




I saw clementine in person for the first time a few days ago and it was much brighter than I expected! Very unique


----------



## tke06

Today I ordered a Hamilton and a matching wallet. These are my very first MK items and I'm psyched!


----------



## Pinkalicious

tke06 said:


> Today I ordered a Hamilton and a matching wallet. These are my very first MK items and I'm psyched!




How exciting! What color? Post pics when you get them!


----------



## tke06

Pinkalicious said:


> How exciting! What color? Post pics when you get them!




This one and a fuchsia wallet to match.

http://www.yoox.com/us/45262542NK/item?dept=women#sts=sr_women80&cod10=45262542NK&sizeId=1


----------



## Loved by Kors

My new Michael kors hamilton n/s in aquamarine and guess what I only paid $200.00 with free shipping and it came directly from Macy's!!!! Go to ebay and enter 191595317043 in the search box and it will take you to it. Several colors available and I got mine within 4 days 100% authentic!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Loved by Kors said:


> My new Michael kors hamilton n/s in aquamarine and guess what I only paid $200.00 with free shipping and it came directly from Macy's!!!! Go to ebay and enter 191595317043 in the search box and it will take you to it. Several colors available and I got mine within 4 days 100% authentic!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027067
> View attachment 3027070



Nice!

I am patiently waiting for my electric blue hamilton from Nordstrom's today. It should get here any time between 3 and 7pm. I wish my UPS delivered earlier.. I haven't been this excited for a bag in awhile (maybe since I got raspberry ava..not sure why I wasn't as excited for riley)


----------



## gorchess

Pinkalicious said:


> Nice!
> 
> I am patiently waiting for my electric blue hamilton from Nordstrom's today. It should get here any time between 3 and 7pm. I wish my UPS delivered earlier.. I haven't been this excited for a bag in awhile (maybe since I got raspberry ava..not sure why I wasn't as excited for riley)



Cant wait for pics! EB overload


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> Nice!
> 
> I am patiently waiting for my electric blue hamilton from Nordstrom's today. It should get here any time between 3 and 7pm. I wish my UPS delivered earlier.. I haven't been this excited for a bag in awhile (maybe since I got raspberry ava..not sure why I wasn't as excited for riley)



It's so exciting to get a new bag. I can't wait to see pics. I adore electric blue!!!


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> Nice!
> 
> I am patiently waiting for my electric blue hamilton from Nordstrom's today. It should get here any time between 3 and 7pm. I wish my UPS delivered earlier.. I haven't been this excited for a bag in awhile (maybe since I got raspberry ava..not sure why I wasn't as excited for riley)



I totally missed this! You're getting a hammy?? Omg, you're so going to love it! It does take getting some used to, but once you do you'll find a place/ time for it in your collection. I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Pinkalicious

melbo said:


> I totally missed this! You're getting a hammy?? Omg, you're so going to love it! It does take getting some used to, but once you do you'll find a place/ time for it in your collection. I can't wait to see pics!




Yes I couldn't resist at 25% off nordies since I just returned a Rebecca minkoff bag there that my friend got me as a grad gift[emoji13]

I was trying it on at Macy's and resisted but I kept looking at pics on my phone and knew I had to have it. It's so diff from anything in my collection and I've never been drawn to any other colors on Hamilton before. Idk what got into me!!

Waiting for UPS to come is torture. I didn't realize how many trucks drive by my house until now haha I keep thinking it's here!


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> Yes I couldn't resist at 25% off nordies since I just returned a Rebecca minkoff bag there that my friend got me as a grad gift[emoji13]
> 
> I was trying it on at Macy's and resisted but I kept looking at pics on my phone and knew I had to have it. It's so diff from anything in my collection and I've never been drawn to any other colors on Hamilton before. Idk what got into me!!
> 
> Waiting for UPS to come is torture. I didn't realize how many trucks drive by my house until now haha I keep thinking it's here!



Aww man I saw you posted and got excited thinking your bag is here .. Boo hurry UPS!!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

She's here! Wrapped so perfectly I almost don't want to take the wrapping off until I use her!! UPS messed with me today, I think they forgot me because they are supposed to be here by 7pm and I didn't get the package until 8:45pm! The truck was in my area around 6pm too lol.

Here's a teaser for now[emoji3]


----------



## Nan246

Beautiful! Thank you for the tip!!!


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> She's here! Wrapped so perfectly I almost don't want to take the wrapping off until I use her!! UPS messed with me today, I think they forgot me because they are supposed to be here by 7pm and I didn't get the package until 8:45pm! The truck was in my area around 6pm too lol.
> 
> Here's a teaser for now[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3027869



Yeah I was worried it wasn't going to be delivered to you today congrats I know how much you wanted her cant wait for you to use her


----------



## Nan246

Loved by Kors said:


> My new Michael kors hamilton n/s in aquamarine and guess what I only paid $200.00 with free shipping and it came directly from Macy's!!!! Go to ebay and enter 191595317043 in the search box and it will take you to it. Several colors available and I got mine within 4 days 100% authentic!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027067
> View attachment 3027070



So beautiful! Thanks for the tips!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Pinkalicious said:


> She's here! Wrapped so perfectly I almost don't want to take the wrapping off until I use her!! UPS messed with me today, I think they forgot me because they are supposed to be here by 7pm and I didn't get the package until 8:45pm! The truck was in my area around 6pm too lol.
> 
> Here's a teaser for now[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3027869



Yay,  you got it!   Can't wait to see the full reveal!


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> She's here! Wrapped so perfectly I almost don't want to take the wrapping off until I use her!! UPS messed with me today, I think they forgot me because they are supposed to be here by 7pm and I didn't get the package until 8:45pm! The truck was in my area around 6pm too lol.
> 
> Here's a teaser for now[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3027869



Wohoo! So so gorgeous!!


----------



## gorchess

Pinkalicious said:


> She's here! Wrapped so perfectly I almost don't want to take the wrapping off until I use her!! UPS messed with me today, I think they forgot me because they are supposed to be here by 7pm and I didn't get the package until 8:45pm! The truck was in my area around 6pm too lol.
> 
> Here's a teaser for now[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3027869



Omg!!! I'm so excited to see her unwrapped


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> She's here! Wrapped so perfectly I almost don't want to take the wrapping off until I use her!! UPS messed with me today, I think they forgot me because they are supposed to be here by 7pm and I didn't get the package until 8:45pm! The truck was in my area around 6pm too lol.
> 
> Here's a teaser for now[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3027869



Oo such a pretty colour! Looking forward to the full reveal


----------



## Pinkalicious

I am smitten with my electric blue Hamilton. I can't stop staring at her. I think she rose to the top of my bag love list! Nordies packed her so well and left all of the original MK wrapping on. What a delight. Also happy that I got her for 25% off and cash back. I returned a gift a friend got me at nordies so technically I only paid about $100 (or less) for this baby.




Some side view action


----------



## gorchess

Pinkalicious said:


> I am smitten with my electric blue Hamilton. I can't stop staring at her. I think she rose to the top of my bag love list! Nordies packed her so well and left all of the original MK wrapping on. What a delight. Also happy that I got her for 25% off and cash back. I returned a gift a friend got me at nordies so technically I only paid about $100 (or less) for this baby.
> 
> View attachment 3028831
> 
> 
> Some side view action
> View attachment 3028832



I'm in love! Lol
Sooo gorgeous!!!! That electric blue is stunning


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> I am smitten with my electric blue Hamilton. I can't stop staring at her. I think she rose to the top of my bag love list! Nordies packed her so well and left all of the original MK wrapping on. What a delight. Also happy that I got her for 25% off and cash back. I returned a gift a friend got me at nordies so technically I only paid about $100 (or less) for this baby.
> 
> View attachment 3028831
> 
> 
> Some side view action
> View attachment 3028832



Drool......................Love her!!!!!! I am so happy your showing off your beauty!!!!!

You got such a great deal on her that always makes it a bonus


----------



## Pinkalicious

gorchess said:


> I'm in love! Lol
> Sooo gorgeous!!!! That electric blue is stunning



Aghhh it really is! The first time I saw EB in person I could not stop staring, and I'm not a "cobalt" blue type of person. I had a rebecca minkoff card holder in a cobalt blue and it didn't make me as happy. I really like this shade, it really is "electric!" 

Does this mean you're going to get an EB small sutton or Cindy??



smileydimples said:


> Drool......................Love her!!!!!! I am so happy your showing off your beauty!!!!!
> 
> You got such a great deal on her that always makes it a bonus



Thank you! I was worried about taking the wrapping off but once I did I didn't regret it. I'm going to switch out of raspberry ava right away and start using this baby. I think this solves my bag addiction for awhile lol. I hope you get things squared away and get the right EB bag soon..it really is a great color. I hope the bowery works out for you!


----------



## gorchess

Pinkalicious said:


> Aghhh it really is! The first time I saw EB in person I could not stop staring, and I'm not a "cobalt" blue type of person. I had a rebecca minkoff card holder in a cobalt blue and it didn't make me as happy. I really like this shade, it really is "electric!"
> 
> Does this mean you're going to get an EB small sutton or Cindy??
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I was worried about taking the wrapping off but once I did I didn't regret it. I'm going to switch out of raspberry ava right away and start using this baby. I think this solves my bag addiction for awhile lol. I hope you get things squared away and get the right EB bag soon..it really is a great color. I hope the bowery works out for you!



I'm leaning towards the sutton but I'm going nuts looking at your hamilton!!!!!


----------



## MDT

Pinkalicious said:


> Aghhh it really is! The first time I saw EB in person I could not stop staring, and I'm not a "cobalt" blue type of person. I had a rebecca minkoff card holder in a cobalt blue and it didn't make me as happy. I really like this shade, it really is "electric!"



I was the same way. EB really wasn't a color I was ever interested in until I started seeing more and more photos on here. It wasn't even until I brought my EB Jet Set Tote home that I truly fell in love. Your Hamilton is to die for! I would have gotten the Hamilton had it come with silver hardware, but I'm not a gold person so I opted for a bag with much less hardware for this color. Still love it! MK needs to come out with a blue like this with silver hardware!!!


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> I am smitten with my electric blue Hamilton. I can't stop staring at her. I think she rose to the top of my bag love list! Nordies packed her so well and left all of the original MK wrapping on. What a delight. Also happy that I got her for 25% off and cash back. I returned a gift a friend got me at nordies so technically I only paid about $100 (or less) for this baby.
> 
> View attachment 3028831
> 
> 
> Some side view action
> View attachment 3028832



Gorgeous gorgeous! I'm soooo happy you found the perfect color/bag combo to venture out of your 'neutral' color zone. Don't get me wrong, I LOVE neutrals, but MK's color are gorgeous and so worth having! Enjoy!


----------



## TotallyTaupe

Pinkalicious said:


> She's here! Wrapped so perfectly I almost don't want to take the wrapping off until I use her!! UPS messed with me today, I think they forgot me because they are supposed to be here by 7pm and I didn't get the package until 8:45pm! The truck was in my area around 6pm too lol.
> 
> Here's a teaser for now[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3027869


OH YEAH! 

Looks wrapped up nicely.


----------



## TotallyTaupe

Loved by Kors said:


> My new Michael kors hamilton n/s in aquamarine and guess what I only paid $200.00 with free shipping and it came directly from Macy's!!!! Go to ebay and enter 191595317043 in the search box and it will take you to it. Several colors available and I got mine within 4 days 100% authentic!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027067
> View attachment 3027070


Wow I love the Aquamarine - thanks for sharing the boxed photos, I think it's interesting to see how they're packaged and shipped by different department stores.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Pinkalicious said:


> I am smitten with my electric blue Hamilton. I can't stop staring at her. I think she rose to the top of my bag love list! Nordies packed her so well and left all of the original MK wrapping on. What a delight. Also happy that I got her for 25% off and cash back. I returned a gift a friend got me at nordies so technically I only paid about $100 (or less) for this baby.
> 
> View attachment 3028831
> 
> 
> Some side view action
> View attachment 3028832


 
Beautiful!  Congrats!  What a gorgeous color!


----------



## Pinkalicious

gorchess said:


> I'm leaning towards the sutton but I'm going nuts looking at your hamilton!!!!!



I think EB in sutton is beautiful, you'll love it! That would have been my first choice since I like the size, but I needed more variety in my collection haha



MDT said:


> I was the same way. EB really wasn't a color I was ever interested in until I started seeing more and more photos on here. It wasn't even until I brought my EB Jet Set Tote home that I truly fell in love. Your Hamilton is to die for! I would have gotten the Hamilton had it come with silver hardware, but I'm not a gold person so I opted for a bag with much less hardware for this color. Still love it! MK needs to come out with a blue like this with silver hardware!!!



Ahh, silver would be gorgeous! I really liked the gold hw against the EB which is why I went with the one with more hardware Silver would be nice for a more casual look though! 



melbo said:


> Gorgeous gorgeous! I'm soooo happy you found the perfect color/bag combo to venture out of your 'neutral' color zone. Don't get me wrong, I LOVE neutrals, but MK's color are gorgeous and so worth having! Enjoy!



i totally agree, i am most excited for my rasberry and electric blue bags. stepping out of my comfort zone is fun!



TotallyTaupe said:


> OH YEAH!
> 
> Looks wrapped up nicely.



i was ecstatic to unwrap every single thing..it was wrapped beautifully. no scratches, adhesive, etc.



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful!  Congrats!  What a gorgeous color!



thank you!! this color makes me so happy

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Loved by Kors

Does anybody know if the electric blue is the same color as the sapphire???


----------



## paula3boys

Loved by Kors said:


> Does anybody know if the electric blue is the same color as the sapphire???




Basically


----------



## Pinkalicious

Loved by Kors said:


> Does anybody know if the electric blue is the same color as the sapphire???



I believe someone posted a picture of sapphire and electric blue in the color comparison thread. EB was a bit brighter than sapphire but you could hardly tell the difference.


----------



## TotallyTaupe

asl_bebes said:


> Woohoo, totally in the club ... I just bought the N/S Hamilton in luggage with GHW and I am SOO in love! Brought it to work today and could not stop taking peeks at it when I was on the computer. LOL Here's my contribution ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a iPhone pic of her at work today (I just couldn't resist, hehehe) ...


Oh it's lovely! I love the brown / cognac color! 

Enjoy!


----------



## altigirl88

For those in the Nashville area and are looking for the slouchy Hamilton, the MK outlet at Opry Mills has a few luggage with ghw and black with shw.


----------



## gratefulgirl

altigirl88 said:


> For those in the Nashville area and are looking for the slouchy Hamilton, the MK outlet at Opry Mills has a few luggage with ghw and black with shw.




Just bought one at the Outlet in Oklahoma.


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Just got tile blue at Macy's today.


----------



## MDT

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Just got tile blue at Macy's today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031949



So pretty. I was just at Macy's for a price adjustment and they still don't have any tile blue. Glad I ordered mine when I did!


----------



## tdungey

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Just got tile blue at Macy's today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031949



It's gorgeous!


----------



## altigirl88

gratefulgirl said:


> Just bought one at the Outlet in Oklahoma.



Believe me, I was tempted! But I already have 3 &#128563;


----------



## myluvofbags

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Just got tile blue at Macy's today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031949



Beautiful!   Is your wallet aquamarine?   They both look quite nice together.


----------



## zakksmommy1984

myluvofbags said:


> Beautiful!   Is your wallet aquamarine?   They both look quite nice together.




It is I put it next to it for color conparison.


----------



## zakksmommy1984

MDT said:


> So pretty. I was just at Macy's for a price adjustment and they still don't have any tile blue. Glad I ordered mine when I did!




There are tons of Macy's stores within 25 miles of me and only 1 had the tile blue in I checked online before deciding where to shop[emoji12]


----------



## Panchet

Hi ladies,
Can anyone authenticate MK large hamilton in saffiano leather here? If u know any link please share..thanks!


----------



## tflowers921

Panchet said:


> Hi ladies,
> Can anyone authenticate MK large hamilton in saffiano leather here? If u know any link please share..thanks!




http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/authenticate-this-michael-kors-895098.html
There is an MK authentication thread


----------



## Panchet

Thanks! I just posted my concern


----------



## tke06

Package arrived today!


----------



## Pinkalicious

tke06 said:


> Package arrived today!
> 
> View attachment 3033040



omg this is so cute! i love the color combo! and the matching wallet
the lock on the wallet is perfect


----------



## tke06

Pinkalicious said:


> omg this is so cute! i love the color combo! and the matching wallet
> 
> the lock on the wallet is perfect




I am beyond pleased! I have always been into Coach. Then it was LV, and now MK BAGS ARE EXCITING ME. 

I think I have finally burned out on Coach. It's bound to happen, and I'm sure I will still see bags now and then that I want but so far this year I have been more impressed with MK than Coach. This is my second MK bag/wallet purchase and so far I really like the diverse styles and color options.

Any other ladies out there feel as I do?


----------



## Pinkalicious

tke06 said:


> I am beyond pleased! I have always been into Coach. Then it was LV, and now MK BAGS ARE EXCITING ME.
> 
> I think I have finally burned out on Coach. It's bound to happen, and I'm sure I will still see bags now and then that I want but so far this year I have been more impressed with MK than Coach. This is my second MK bag/wallet purchase and so far I really like the diverse styles and color options.
> 
> Any other ladies out there feel as I do?



Totally know what you mean. I went through lots of phases. I had an obsession with Balenciaga, LV and Chanel for a few years and then Kate Spade caught my eye. From there I moved on to Rebecca Minkoff for a bit and finally MK! Now I've sold most of my collection and only have 1 of each of the other designers..but I only lust and use MKs!! I just love the colors, styles, quality of these bags, especially for the price.


----------



## tke06

Pinkalicious said:


> Totally know what you mean. I went through lots of phases. I had an obsession with Balenciaga, LV and Chanel for a few years and then Kate Spade caught my eye. From there I moved on to Rebecca Minkoff for a bit and finally MK! Now I've sold most of my collection and only have 1 of each of the other designers..but I only lust and use MKs!! I just love the colors, styles, quality of these bags, especially for the price.




I have been eyeing Bal bags lately, too. Gorgeous!  I am especially wild for the light pink with the large gold HW. Or grey and gold.  Those colors are to die for.  I can def understand your choices


----------



## tflowers921

tke06 said:


> I am beyond pleased! I have always been into Coach. Then it was LV, and now MK BAGS ARE EXCITING ME.
> 
> I think I have finally burned out on Coach. It's bound to happen, and I'm sure I will still see bags now and then that I want but so far this year I have been more impressed with MK than Coach. This is my second MK bag/wallet purchase and so far I really like the diverse styles and color options.
> 
> Any other ladies out there feel as I do?




Yes!!! I really love the MK color selection and that you have a great amount of selection of non-logo options. I have to say my MK bags have also maintained beautifully over time, even though I use them tons. I have a neverfull that's been sitting in my closet bc I pretty much use only my MK and Longchamp totes. I like color selection!


----------



## altigirl88

Pinkalicious said:


> Totally know what you mean. I went through lots of phases. I had an obsession with Balenciaga, LV and Chanel for a few years and then Kate Spade caught my eye. From there I moved on to Rebecca Minkoff for a bit and finally MK! Now I've sold most of my collection and only have 1 of each of the other designers..but I only lust and use MKs!! I just love the colors, styles, quality of these bags, especially for the price.



I go back and forth between the two, and Saturday I just purchased my first Kate Spade


----------



## ubo22

tke06 said:


> I am beyond pleased! I have always been into Coach. Then it was LV, and now MK BAGS ARE EXCITING ME.
> 
> I think I have finally burned out on Coach. It's bound to happen, and I'm sure I will still see bags now and then that I want but so far this year I have been more impressed with MK than Coach. This is my second MK bag/wallet purchase and so far I really like the diverse styles and color options.
> 
> Any other ladies out there feel as I do?


I went through the exact same phases as you.  I also started with Coach years ago and then became obsessed with LV.  Now I'm into MK and love all the styles and colors and quality of the bags.  Now I only own 1 Coach, and 3 LVs (+ SLGs), but 9 MKs!  LOL!


----------



## Sarah03

tke06 said:


> I am beyond pleased! I have always been into Coach. Then it was LV, and now MK BAGS ARE EXCITING ME.
> 
> I think I have finally burned out on Coach. It's bound to happen, and I'm sure I will still see bags now and then that I want but so far this year I have been more impressed with MK than Coach. This is my second MK bag/wallet purchase and so far I really like the diverse styles and color options.
> 
> Any other ladies out there feel as I do?




Me!  I've really slowed down with coach. The last thing I bought was a studded Edie from the outlet- it was a must have. Other than that, I bought my UHG (Speedy 30 DE!!), 2 MK Selma messengers, a medium Selma, & 2 MK Rileys. 

MK has a really great price point, fun colors, & functional styles. I love all the pockets he puts in his bags!


----------



## Nan246

tke06 said:


> Package arrived today!
> 
> View attachment 3033040



I have the same bag but a ms one. I've had so many compliments on it. My favorite so far. Enjoy your bag!


----------



## Apelila

Hamilton in black is my first MK bag that I purchased, and after that I wanted the lugguge color both of my Hamilton are in pebbled soft leather which I prefer. Both of my Hamilton's are very well loved but right now they need a beauty rest in their small cubbie Thank you for letting share


----------



## coachluvver

This just arrived today! [emoji7]


----------



## gorchess

coachluvver said:


> This just arrived today! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3034201



Pretty! How do you plan to wear Pear with outfits?


----------



## gratefulgirl

My new bag! I love the soft leather!


----------



## myluvofbags

coachluvver said:


> This just arrived today! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3034201



Great color!   Enjoy using it!


----------



## altigirl88

Apelila said:


> Hamilton in black is my first MK bag that I purchased, and after that I wanted the lugguge color both of my Hamilton are in pebbled soft leather which I prefer. Both of my Hamilton's are very well loved but right now they need a beauty rest in their small cubbie Thank you for letting share




I need this in my bedroom/life! If only my room were big enough


----------



## myluvofbags

Apelila said:


> Hamilton in black is my first MK bag that I purchased, and after that I wanted the lugguge color both of my Hamilton are in pebbled soft leather which I prefer. Both of my Hamilton's are very well loved but right now they need a beauty rest in their small cubbie Thank you for letting share



Very nice.   I also love to have my bags out to be able to look at them.


----------



## Apelila

altigirl88 said:


> I need this in my bedroom/life! If only my room were big enough


This are two pieces just stack together and very affordable price from my local furniture. I did this so that way I remind my self everyday that I have enough bag and they are waiting for me to use them&#10084;&#65039; My room is small as well so this are perfect.


----------



## Apelila

myluvofbags said:


> Very nice.   I also love to have my bags out to be able to look at them.


Yes and it's two in one in my opinion displayed bags and shopping at your own shelves&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## tdungey

gratefulgirl said:


> View attachment 3034340
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new bag! I love the soft leather!



Where do you purchase soft leather Hamiltons?


----------



## gratefulgirl

tdungey said:


> Where do you purchase soft leather Hamiltons?




The Michael Kors Outlet carries them. Only in black and luggage.


----------



## tdungey

gratefulgirl said:


> The Michael Kors Outlet carries them. Only in black and luggage.



Oh ok! I'm looking for a black N/W Hamilton with silver hardware.  I might just have to take a trip to Auburn Hills. Thanks!


----------



## gratefulgirl

tdungey said:


> Oh ok! I'm looking for a black N/W Hamilton with silver hardware.  I might just have to take a trip to Auburn Hills. Thanks!




The black was with gold hardware. If it's a long trip, I would call first. Good luck! [emoji4]


----------



## ubo22

tdungey said:


> Oh ok! I'm looking for a black N/W Hamilton with silver hardware.  I might just have to take a trip to Auburn Hills. Thanks!


Black with silver hardware is harder to find.  You'll need to do some digging for that one.


----------



## TotallyTaupe

coachluvver said:


> This just arrived today! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3034201


Lovely shade of green! Enjoy your new Hammie.


----------



## tdungey

I found one on eBay. I'm always so anxious when I purchase something from there. 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/251997981586?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## smileydimples

I'd like to welcome my new 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Blossom studded Hamilton


----------



## altigirl88

tdungey said:


> I found one on eBay. I'm always so anxious when I purchase something from there.
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/251997981586?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE



I don't know if MK outlets will ship to you, but the Opry Mills outlet in Nashville had a couple black with shw in the E/W size


----------



## bellevie0891

smileydimples said:


> I'd like to welcome my new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3035226
> View attachment 3035227
> View attachment 3035228
> View attachment 3035229
> 
> 
> Blossom studded Hamilton




Very pretty... Even after being shipped in a bag [emoji6][emoji4]


----------



## smileydimples

bellevie0891 said:


> Very pretty... Even after being shipped in a bag [emoji6][emoji4]



Thank you  ... I know Thank God they didn't ruin it !! &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128521;


----------



## melbo

smileydimples said:


> I'd like to welcome my new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3035226
> View attachment 3035227
> View attachment 3035228
> View attachment 3035229
> 
> 
> Blossom studded Hamilton



Stunning! Just looking at this bag would make my day &#128516;&#128516;! Enjoy!


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Thank you  ... I know Thank God they didn't ruin it !! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji6]




Oh my goodness I love this bag so much. Congrats!! Good decision on returning blossom Cindy for this


----------



## smileydimples

melbo said:


> Stunning! Just looking at this bag would make my day &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;! Enjoy!




Thank you!! I have thematching wallet so I thought this would be a good match. Hope she isn't heavy to carry, she is my first one



Pinkalicious said:


> Oh my goodness I love this bag so much. Congrats!! Good decision on returning blossom Cindy for this



Isn't she pretty!! Cant wait to try her on my shoulder...hoping she is not heavy. I like her way better than Cindy.  ......She is so unique I have wanted one since the first time her at Bloomingdales


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

ubo22 said:


> Black with silver hardware is harder to find.  You'll need to do some digging for that one.



I bought one about 2.5 years ago and returned it. It was so slouchy to me and the lock just pulled the whole bag down. I tried to love it but in the end it just didn't work for me. Now it seems to be one of the most coveted, black w shw.......


----------



## gratefulgirl

tdungey said:


> I found one on eBay. I'm always so anxious when I purchase something from there.
> 
> 
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/251997981586?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE




I understand. I feel the same way.


----------



## ubo22

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I bought one about 2.5 years ago and returned it. It was so slouchy to me and the lock just pulled the whole bag down. I tried to love it but in the end it just didn't work for me. Now it seems to be one of the most coveted, black w shw.......


 
I prefer it with saffiano leather and  black with silver hardware.  So simple yet elegant.


----------



## Loved by Kors

I'm so frustrated!!! I finally found my dream hamilton and the seller sent it snail mail so I won't get it til next week [emoji35][emoji35]
I can't wait to reveal!!!!!


----------



## Apelila

My favorite MK bag


----------



## Loved by Kors

Pink


----------



## Nan246

Nice set!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Just got this today, first Hamilton and it's heather grey. Lovely colour with the shw.


----------



## TnC

trefusisgirl said:


> Just got this today, first Hamilton and it's heather grey. Lovely colour with the shw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3039993



Beautiful! Love the color!


----------



## ubo22

trefusisgirl said:


> Just got this today, first Hamilton and it's heather grey. Lovely colour with the shw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3039993


Great color!  I think this is the first time I've seen heather grey in picture form.  I love it!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Loved by Kors said:


> I'm so frustrated!!! I finally found my dream hamilton and the seller sent it snail mail so I won't get it til next week [emoji35][emoji35]
> I can't wait to reveal!!!!!




That's so annoying isn't it, when I buy over the web I always want it yesterday!  If I sell stuff I always make sure if it is a bag that I send it day after auction ends as I know how quickly I want to receive things so imagine other ladies are the same waiting anxiously to hold the new investment.

Can't wait to see photos.


----------



## trefusisgirl

ubo22 said:


> Great color!  I think this is the first time I've seen heather grey in picture form.  I love it!




Yeah I love the colour and have realised what a sad mad bag lady I have become as it matches the colour of my car.  my mini is slate grey with silver stripes and a silver roof and it just blends perfectly with it.  Oh dear, who buys a bag that matches their car for goodness sake.


----------



## ubo22

trefusisgirl said:


> Yeah I love the colour and have realised what a sad mad bag lady I have become as it matches the colour of my car.  my mini is slate grey with silver stripes and a silver roof and it just blends perfectly with it.  Oh dear, who buys a bag that matches their car for goodness sake.


Ummm...speak to cdtracing and CinthiaZ.  They have bags that match their cars and motorcycles.  You aren't alone here.  LOL!  :giggles:


----------



## Loved by Kors

trefusisgirl said:


> That's so annoying isn't it, when I buy over the web I always want it yesterday!  If I sell stuff I always make sure if it is a bag that I send it day after auction ends as I know how quickly I want to receive things so imagine other ladies are the same waiting anxiously to hold the new investment.
> 
> Can't wait to see photos.




Yes I'm glad someone else can relate! It will be here tomorrow which is seven days! It's like torture lol


----------



## trefusisgirl

ubo22 said:


> Ummm...speak to cdtracing and CinthiaZ.  They have bags that match their cars and motorcycles.  You aren't alone here.  LOL!  :giggles:




Yey it isn't just me lol.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Loved by Kors said:


> Yes I'm glad someone else can relate! It will be here tomorrow which is seven days! It's like torture lol




Oh I couldn't bear that wait.  You have patience of a saint roll on tomorrow for you.


----------



## myluvofbags

trefusisgirl said:


> Just got this today, first Hamilton and it's heather grey. Lovely colour with the shw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3039993



This color of grey looks amazing and love it on this style!


----------



## smileydimples

Wanted to share while I was at the store I saw this blush leather Hamilton and smythe


----------



## Hlopez707

trefusisgirl said:


> Just got this today, first Hamilton and it's heather grey. Lovely colour with the shw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3039993




Love your bag! The colors so pretty! When you take off the lock does the bag expand ?


----------



## trefusisgirl

Hlopez707 said:


> Love your bag! The colors so pretty! When you take off the lock does the bag expand ?




Hmm I don't know will have to try it.  I did undo the padlock yesterday as there was a bit of packaging caught behind it but didn't think about that.

Will let u know.


----------



## trefusisgirl

myluvofbags said:


> This color of grey looks amazing and love it on this style!




Yes I feel the same. I had never seen this colour before and fell in love soon as I saw it. Naughty given I only bought another Selma end of last week! Ah well, when you see something you love you have to act lol.


----------



## Pinkalicious

trefusisgirl said:


> Just got this today, first Hamilton and it's heather grey. Lovely colour with the shw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3039993




Gorgeous!!!! This color is beautiful with the silver hardware. Congrats!!


----------



## Muddzdirt

Traveling with my Peanut Hamilton today...


----------



## trefusisgirl

Hlopez707 said:


> Love your bag! The colors so pretty! When you take off the lock does the bag expand ?




Yes it does, just tried it, clever mk.  But i think i will be keeping it padlocked as won't be putting too much in it as use my Selmas and large Sophie as my work bags.


----------



## Loved by Kors

Finally my dream hamilton has arrived the seller sent it snail mail and I had to wait 8 LONG dreadful days to get her but she is home and flawless!!!!! Any guesses?????


----------



## Loved by Kors

Sorry forgot to add photo!!!


----------



## Loved by Kors

Here is a clue!!!


----------



## gorchess

Loved by Kors said:


> Here is a clue!!!
> View attachment 3041040



North south hamilton..raspberry or fuschia


----------



## Loved by Kors

gorchess said:


> North south hamilton..raspberry or fuschia




No but you are getting warmer!!!! Lol it is a north/south though!


----------



## gorchess

Loved by Kors said:


> No but you are getting warmer!!!! Lol it is a north/south though!



Hmmm the suspense is killing me lol


----------



## Loved by Kors

Ok me too! Here is final clue/dead give away lol


----------



## Loved by Kors

My new n/s Michael kors studded hamilton in zinnia!!! She was new with tags and I got her for $340!!


----------



## gorchess

Loved by Kors said:


> My new n/s Michael kors studded hamilton in zinnia!!! She was new with tags and I got her for $340!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3041112



Love it! Gorgeous color and the studs &#128525;


----------



## Loved by Kors

gorchess said:


> Love it! Gorgeous color and the studs [emoji7]




Thank you. I was worried it would be to much bling but I love it [emoji2]


----------



## TaterTots

Loved by Kors said:


> My new n/s Michael kors studded hamilton in zinnia!!! She was new with tags and I got her for $340!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3041112


 
 She is AMAZING!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Loved by Kors said:


> My new n/s Michael kors studded hamilton in zinnia!!! She was new with tags and I got her for $340!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3041112



Yay you got your bag!!! I know how long you've been waiting! This is an absolute masterpiece, I wouldn't mind just putting this up in my house so everyone could stare at it like a piece of art


----------



## smileydimples

Loved by Kors said:


> My new n/s Michael kors studded hamilton in zinnia!!! She was new with tags and I got her for $340!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3041112



love it!!!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## Loved by Kors

smileydimples said:


> love it!!!!!  Congrats!!




Thank you so much she is a beauty. I kept cyber stalking until I found a good price because these bags in this color have been going for around $500.00


----------



## Hlopez707

trefusisgirl said:


> Yes it does, just tried it, clever mk.  But i think i will be keeping it padlocked as won't be putting too much in it as use my Selmas and large Sophie as my work bags.




Love it! My next purchase will definitely and hopefully be that style bag


----------



## melbo

Loved by Kors said:


> Ok me too! Here is final clue/dead give away lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3041111



Omg, when I saw the handles I knew it was zinnia! I'm dying! Never seen it IRL but saw comparison pictures! I love it! Congratulations on finding her!


----------



## lluuccka

My Hamilton loves 
Heather Grey Hamiton with matching wallet and Luggage Hamilton


----------



## AmMo

lluuccka said:


> My Hamilton loves
> Heather Grey Hamiton with matching wallet and Luggage Hamilton




LOVE your heather grey Hamilton and matching wallet. Absolutely beautiful! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## gorchess

lluuccka said:


> My Hamilton loves
> Heather Grey Hamiton with matching wallet and Luggage Hamilton



How are you liking the zip top hamilton?!


----------



## abanks19

Hi! I'm new to PF. Ever since I first saw the Hamilton in 2011, I've been in love with it, but I've never broke down and bought one before. I noticed while browsing the forums that someone mentioned they had found soft leather Hamiltons with the locks at an MK outlet. Is this true? I've never been to an outlet before, but I plan on going this weekend. I would absolutely die if I found a Hamilton at the outlet. I know they have the smaller version with the faceplate, but I'd much prefer the lock.


----------



## trefusisgirl

lluuccka said:


> My Hamilton loves
> Heather Grey Hamiton with matching wallet and Luggage Hamilton




Love them especially the heather grey, as I have one to but in another leather.  Just slightly jealous u have a matching wallet as well lol. Just love the colour and both ur bags will go through all seasons.


----------



## trefusisgirl

abanks19 said:


> Hi! I'm new to PF. Ever since I first saw the Hamilton in 2011, I've been in love with it, but I've never broke down and bought one before. I noticed while browsing the forums that someone mentioned they had found soft leather Hamiltons with the locks at an MK outlet. Is this true? I've never been to an outlet before, but I plan on going this weekend. I would absolutely die if I found a Hamilton at the outlet. I know they have the smaller version with the faceplate, but I'd much prefer the lock.




Not sure where u r in the world but in the UK they have had large soft leather hammies with padlocks in Tk maxx recently for a very good price.  If ur in the US I believe they have is it TX maxx? So maybe they carry them as well.


----------



## Loved by Kors

melbo said:


> Omg, when I saw the handles I knew it was zinnia! I'm dying! Never seen it IRL but saw comparison pictures! I love it! Congratulations on finding her!




Thank u so much I do love her! I don't have any MK bags in raspberry but next time I got to mall I will snap a comparison picture I think from what I heard they are similar


----------



## Pinkalicious

lluuccka said:


> My Hamilton loves
> Heather Grey Hamiton with matching wallet and Luggage Hamilton




Love both of them and the matching wallet [emoji7]


----------



## kerriberri76

abanks19 said:


> Hi! I'm new to PF. Ever since I first saw the Hamilton in 2011, I've been in love with it, but I've never broke down and bought one before. I noticed while browsing the forums that someone mentioned they had found soft leather Hamiltons with the locks at an MK outlet. Is this true? I've never been to an outlet before, but I plan on going this weekend. I would absolutely die if I found a Hamilton at the outlet. I know they have the smaller version with the faceplate, but I'd much prefer the lock.




I saw a couple of Large Hamiltons with the locks at my local MK Outlet just a few days ago. I think at the time they were priced at $249


----------



## jackiesosa

Love my optic white Hamilton


----------



## TaterTots

lluuccka said:


> My Hamilton loves
> Heather Grey Hamiton with matching wallet and Luggage Hamilton




 that Heather Grey!  And there just isn't nothing like Luggage is there...


----------



## TaterTots

abanks19 said:


> Hi! I'm new to PF. Ever since I first saw the Hamilton in 2011, I've been in love with it, but I've never broke down and bought one before. I noticed while browsing the forums that someone mentioned they had found soft leather Hamiltons with the locks at an MK outlet. Is this true? I've never been to an outlet before, but I plan on going this weekend. I would absolutely die if I found a Hamilton at the outlet. I know they have the smaller version with the faceplate, but I'd much prefer the lock.




Also check Zappos. I got my soft leather North South Hamilton in the color Vanilla there sometime back.


----------



## TaterTots

jackiesosa said:


> Love my optic white Hamilton




Optic White on the Hamilton is just KILLER!!


----------



## CocoChannel

Would this bag have problems with dye transfer and would it be hard to maintain and upkeep to be nice with the soft leather? I know with the saffiano it would get totally ruined for me.  What's your thoughts on the pebbled leather and being white? I love the style of this with all the pretty hardware on the bag. Any input would be appreciated&#128522;


----------



## TaterTots

CocoChannel said:


> Would this bag have problems with dye transfer and would it be hard to maintain and upkeep to be nice with the soft leather? I know with the saffiano it would get totally ruined for me.  What's your thoughts on the pebbled leather and being white? I love the style of this with all the pretty hardware on the bag. Any input would be appreciated[emoji4]




Any type of white or light colored leathers can get color transfer. So if you decide to go with a white or light colored shade bag you must always take into consideration what you might be wearing with it because of this. Or at the least be very aware of how you are carrying your bag. Not trying to talk you out of your white bag because it is beautiful but just letting you know due to the color there is that chance.


----------



## jackiesosa

CocoChannel said:


> Would this bag have problems with dye transfer and would it be hard to maintain and upkeep to be nice with the soft leather? I know with the saffiano it would get totally ruined for me.  What's your thoughts on the pebbled leather and being white? I love the style of this with all the pretty hardware on the bag. Any input would be appreciated&#128522;



I have a white saffiano Hamilton, I have had minimal problems with color transfer but nothing that couldn't come off. I'm assuming it would be a little harder to get it off the pebbled leather if it ever came down to it. I'm just careful of what I wear while carrying my bag. Besides that I think its easily kept clean, if you take care of it.  I've seen that bag in person and it is stunning!


----------



## Bwtchd

lluuccka said:


> My Hamilton loves
> Heather Grey Hamiton with matching wallet and Luggage Hamilton


Loving this style and the grey is really nice!


----------



## lluuccka

Bwtchd said:


> Loving this style and the grey is really nice!





TaterTots said:


> that Heather Grey!  And there just isn't nothing like Luggage is there...





Pinkalicious said:


> Love both of them and the matching wallet [emoji7]





AmMo said:


> LOVE your heather grey Hamilton and matching wallet. Absolutely beautiful! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





gorchess said:


> How are you liking the zip top hamilton?!





trefusisgirl said:


> Love them especially the heather grey, as I have one to but in another leather.  Just slightly jealous u have a matching wallet as well lol. Just love the colour and both ur bags will go through all seasons.



Thank you all ladies!!!! Hamilton is such a beautiful bag! Everybody loves it.  Originally I want pearl grey but I think that heather grey is so much  nicer! And what's the best - bag was in sale for 165 EUR and wallet for  82 EUR! Luggage Hamilton is from outlet ....


----------



## MDT

lluuccka said:


> My Hamilton loves
> Heather Grey Hamiton with matching wallet and Luggage Hamilton



Oh, this is preeeeetttty! Did MK bring back heather? At some point I need to add a gray bag to my collection. The bright colors just keep pulling me in, though!


----------



## lluuccka

MDT said:


> Oh, this is preeeeetttty! Did MK bring back heather? At some point I need to add a gray bag to my collection. The bright colors just keep pulling me in, though!


I don't think so .. I got it at outlet site belongs to Net-a-porter ... It's 2014 collection. 
 www.outnet.com


----------



## finer_woman

abanks19 said:


> Hi! I'm new to PF. Ever since I first saw the Hamilton in 2011, I've been in love with it, but I've never broke down and bought one before. I noticed while browsing the forums that someone mentioned they had found soft leather Hamiltons with the locks at an MK outlet. Is this true? I've never been to an outlet before, but I plan on going this weekend. I would absolutely die if I found a Hamilton at the outlet. I know they have the smaller version with the faceplate, but I'd much prefer the lock.



I've seen them before at an outlet. Back in march though


----------



## Norwegian Girl

smileydimples said:


> Wanted to share while I was at the store I saw this blush leather Hamilton and smythe



I would LOVE to have that Hamilton....


----------



## altigirl88

Muddzdirt said:


> Traveling with my Peanut Hamilton today...



Ooh, I love wearing my Hamilton like this! I started wearing mine like this after seeing people wear Birkins like this. I attach the lock to the loop over the key to keep it from dangling all over the place.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Norwegian Girl said:


> I would LOVE to have that Hamilton....



oh i saw it today! the outlet had a lot of things in blossom soft leather..very pretty. also saw leather hamiltons, with the padlocks..and saffiano and with the metal plates. i almost got a crossbody blossom fulton in soft leather as well as a wallet but decided against it as i didnt need it, but the color is so pretty!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Pinkalicious said:


> oh i saw it today! the outlet had a lot of things in blossom soft leather..very pretty. also saw leather hamiltons, with the padlocks..and saffiano and with the metal plates. i almost got a crossbody blossom fulton in soft leather as well as a wallet but decided against it as i didnt need it, but the color is so pretty!!



Good job on not picking it up as you don't "need" it!  Smileydimples just posted a beautiful bag upcoming for fall and I think we better pace ourselves for the beauties that lie ahead!


----------



## Pinkalicious

myluvofbags said:


> Good job on not picking it up as you don't "need" it!  Smileydimples just posted a beautiful bag upcoming for fall and I think we better pace ourselves for the beauties that lie ahead!



haha i was patting myself on the back..as my username suggests, i am a sucker for pink and blossom in soft leather is very tempting, but i just cant keep buying pink bags and accessories!

the soft leather hamiltons were gorgeous though, but i cant believe they are priced at $350 (or more, i cant remember but definitely in the upper $300s). they had one in a slate gray color (not sure of the name) with silver hardware that was truly stunning, and the strap was much longer than a normal hamilton


----------



## Loved by Kors

Pinkalicious said:


> Yay you got your bag!!! I know how long you've been waiting! This is an absolute masterpiece, I wouldn't mind just putting this up in my house so everyone could stare at it like a piece of art




Thank you so much. I also feel like it's master piece lol that's what I have been doing since I got it , just looking at it in amazement!!!


----------



## abanks19

Does anyone know how the large N/S Hamilton looks on petites? I'm 5'0, 85lbs, and I'm scared it would look too big on me.


----------



## keishapie1973

abanks19 said:


> Does anyone know how the large N/S Hamilton looks on petites? I'm 5'0, 85lbs, and I'm scared it would look too big on me.



IMHO, It will totally overwhelm your small frame. I've only seen it look good on tall people. I'm 5'4". I had one in a discontinued color that I adored. However, I never carried it because I felt like I looked ridiculous......


----------



## abanks19

keishapie1973 said:


> IMHO, It will totally overwhelm your small frame. I've only seen it look good on tall people. I'm 5'4". I had one in a discontinued color that I adored. However, I never carried it because I felt like I looked ridiculous......



That's what I'm afraid of. Sigh. I wish they had an option in between the N/S and E/W.


----------



## ubo22

abanks19 said:


> That's what I'm afraid of. Sigh. I wish they had an option in between the N/S and E/W.


They do!  It's the large Hamilton satchel currently on the MK website in peanut, sun, and black!  Take a look.  It has an adjustable, removable shoulder strap that is long enough to be worn cross-body and a center zip compartment.  I'm waiting on the fall colors to come out.  Please note that the MK website pictures are all wrong for it.  They show pics for the e/w Hamilton satchel (medium size).  The large satchel retails for $358.


----------



## abanks19

ubo22 said:


> They do!  It's the large Hamilton satchel currently on the MK website in peanut, sun, and black!  Take a look.  It has an adjustable, removable shoulder strap that is long enough to be worn cross-body and a center zip compartment.  I'm waiting on the fall colors to come out.  Please note that the MK website pictures are all wrong for it.  They show pics for the e/w Hamilton satchel (medium size).  The large satchel retails for $358.



No way! I never knew that. Kind of disappointing that it retails for the same as the N/S. I've bookmarked it for later though. Do you know if it's the same size as the outlet version of the Hamilton? I've always thought it was the perfect size. Also, does it still have the chunky chain strap? I wish I could find pictures, now I'm so intrigued.


----------



## ubo22

abanks19 said:


> No way! I never knew that. Kind of disappointing that it retails for the same as the N/S. I've bookmarked it for later though. Do you know if it's the same size as the outlet version of the Hamilton? I've always thought it was the perfect size. Also, does it still have the chunky chain strap? I wish I could find pictures, now I'm so intrigued.


 
Here are the old links with pictures, mod shots, and measurements.  Since it was first introduced in Europe, we used to call it the European version of the e/w Hamilton.  Now it's officially called the large Hamilton satchel.  The e/w Hamilton satchel is now called the medium Hamilton satchel.  It still has the chunky chain straps, too!  

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/what-kind-of-hamilton-is-this-879846.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/finally-the-european-version-of-the-ew-hamilton-881255.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/european-ew-hamilton-reveal-its-finally-here-881701.html


----------



## abanks19

ubo22 said:


> They do!  It's the large Hamilton satchel currently on the MK website in peanut, sun, and black!  Take a look.  It has an adjustable, removable shoulder strap that is long enough to be worn cross-body and a center zip compartment.  I'm waiting on the fall colors to come out.  Please note that the MK website pictures are all wrong for it.  They show pics for the e/w Hamilton satchel (medium size).  The large satchel retails for $358.





ubo22 said:


> Here are the old links with pictures, mod shots, and measurements.  Since it was first introduced in Europe, we used to call it the European version of the e/w Hamilton.  Now it's officially called the large Hamilton satchel.  The e/w Hamilton satchel is now called the medium Hamilton satchel.  It still has the chunky chain straps, too!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/what-kind-of-hamilton-is-this-879846.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/finally-the-european-version-of-the-ew-hamilton-881255.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/european-ew-hamilton-reveal-its-finally-here-881701.html



Thank you so much for sharing! Now I'm even more torn between a black Hamilton or a blush Sutton.


----------



## Muddzdirt

altigirl88 said:


> Ooh, I love wearing my Hamilton like this! I started wearing mine like this after seeing people wear Birkins like this. I attach the lock to the loop over the key to keep it from dangling all over the place.



Good tip!


----------



## prettywoman36

Hi , I recently got a deep pink Hamilton NS on sale , it has few creases towards the top corners, how do I smoothen them out ????? Please help


----------



## ubo22

prettywoman36 said:


> Hi , I recently got a deep pink Hamilton NS on sale , it has few creases towards the top corners, how do I smoothen them out ????? Please help


 
Take a look at this old thread...

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/bent-hamilton-and-a-blow-dryer-results-872382.html


----------



## prettywoman36

Thanks a ton


----------



## CocoChannel

Just ordered this hamilton...I couldn't resist at $208!! I saw it IRL in the east west size at Dillards today and loved it!! I'm excited to add something neutral to my wardrobe with a lot of bling&#128521;


----------



## melbo

CocoChannel said:


> Just ordered this hamilton...I couldn't resist at $208!! I saw it IRL in the east west size at Dillards today and loved it!! I'm excited to add something neutral to my wardrobe with a lot of bling&#128521;



Hot bag! I wouldn't be able to resist either!


----------



## marcott2

I am asking for help with a decision again. I have wanted the dark dune large Hamilton for some time and am waiting to find a good buy on it somewhere, just cant see paying full price for it. BUT I discovered a preloved that is new with tags attached from Macys Xmas 2013, a coffee specchio with the gold trim around entire bag......what do you all think of the specchio line that was out holidays 2013 and would you go for the coffee one yourselves? Dilemma as usual and have nobody to run by these questions with cause I don't know handbag lovers in real life such as myself. THANKS SO MUCH FOR ANY THOUGHTS!!!


----------



## ubo22

marcott2 said:


> I am asking for help with a decision again. I have wanted the dark dune large Hamilton for some time and am waiting to find a good buy on it somewhere, just cant see paying full price for it. BUT I discovered a preloved that is new with tags attached from Macys Xmas 2013, a coffee specchio with the gold trim around entire bag......what do you all think of the specchio line that was out holidays 2013 and would you go for the coffee one yourselves? Dilemma as usual and have nobody to run by these questions with cause I don't know handbag lovers in real life such as myself. THANKS SO MUCH FOR ANY THOUGHTS!!!


I love the specchio Hamilton series that came out a couple years back.  The coffee/gold combo was one of my favorites.  I also loved the black/silver, too.  I never ended up getting one because my n/s Hamilton totes are my weekday briefcase/tote alternatives.  The specchio seems more of a dressy handbag.  I currently own a dark dune n/s Hamilton tote and LOVE it!  I got mine on eBay new with tags in its original packaging and shipping box for only $192.50 last year.  It was a steal, and I jumped on it!  Keep your eyes out for one because they're still around and MK tends to bring back that color in the Fall and then discount at the end of the season.


----------



## marcott2

thanks so much for quick response!! The dark dune is actually on the Macys website for full price and remains there seems like all year BUT cant get myself to pay full price for any Kors bag as they do on great sales.....so, still waiting. BUT should I bite the bullet and get this coffee specchio with gold trim? seller wants 200.00 and is firm. is that a good enough price? he bought for wife xmas 2013 and she never used it as they had a newborn shortly after and she prefers using a big diaper bag daily.


----------



## keishapie1973

marcott2 said:


> thanks so much for quick response!! The dark dune is actually on the Macys website for full price and remains there seems like all year BUT cant get myself to pay full price for any Kors bag as they do on great sales.....so, still waiting. BUT should I bite the bullet and get this coffee specchio with gold trim? seller wants 200.00 and is firm. is that a good enough price? he bought for wife xmas 2013 and she never used it as they had a newborn shortly after and she prefers using a big diaper bag daily.



If you love it, then $200 is a good price. But, I found that if I buy a bag as a substitute for the bag that I really want, I normally end up regretting it. Macy's has sales all the time. I would just hold out for the dark dune Hamilton........


----------



## ubo22

marcott2 said:


> thanks so much for quick response!! The dark dune is actually on the Macys website for full price and remains there seems like all year BUT cant get myself to pay full price for any Kors bag as they do on great sales.....so, still waiting. BUT should I bite the bullet and get this coffee specchio with gold trim? seller wants 200.00 and is firm. is that a good enough price? he bought for wife xmas 2013 and she never used it as they had a newborn shortly after and she prefers using a big diaper bag daily.


 


keishapie1973 said:


> If you love it, then $200 is a good price. But, I found that if I buy a bag as a substitute for the bag that I really want, I normally end up regretting it. Macy's has sales all the time. I would just hold out for the dark dune Hamilton........


 
+1
I would hold out for the dark dune one. That's the one you really want.  It will go on sale eventually, especially if you found it at Macys.  Macys always has sales.


----------



## marcott2

thanks so much for your thoughts and yes......that is where I struggle as I know in my heart that the dark dune Hamilton I will buy soon I see a sale somewhere, thanks for the encouragement to be patient......BUT in the meantime, I have always been intrigued by coffee and wanted an opinion if you all like the specchio line?.


----------



## marcott2

ubo22 said:


> I love the specchio Hamilton series that came out a couple years back.  The coffee/gold combo was one of my favorites.  I also loved the black/silver, too.  I never ended up getting one because my n/s Hamilton totes are my weekday briefcase/tote alternatives.  The specchio seems more of a dressy handbag.  I currently own a dark dune n/s Hamilton tote and LOVE it!  I got mine on eBay new with tags in its original packaging and shipping box for only $192.50 last year.  It was a steal, and I jumped on it!  Keep your eyes out for one because they're still around and MK tends to bring back that color in the Fall and then discount at the end of the season.


 


ubo22 said:


> +1
> I would hold out for the dark dune one. That's the one you really want.  It will go on sale eventually, especially if you found it at Macys.  Macys always has sales.


 


keishapie1973 said:


> If you love it, then $200 is a good price. But, I found that if I buy a bag as a substitute for the bag that I really want, I normally end up regretting it. Macy's has sales all the time. I would just hold out for the dark dune Hamilton........




thanks for responding, meant to quote you all above........with my last comment. do you like the specchio lines personally though? Im always intrigued by something that was temporary and not easy to locate....like the coffee one.....but just on the fence with that specific line and need others opinions of it. I am obsessed with my black saffiano with gold hardware and do plan to get the dark dune soon as I see a good prices....BUT specchio?


----------



## gratefulgirl

This girl still takes my breath away!


----------



## abanks19

marcott2 said:


> thanks so much for your thoughts and yes......that is where I struggle as I know in my heart that the dark dune Hamilton I will buy soon I see a sale somewhere, thanks for the encouragement to be patient......BUT in the meantime, I have always been intrigued by coffee and wanted an opinion if you all like the specchio line?.



Kind of late on this, but Macy's has a 25% off coupon for any $100+ women's apparel/accessories purchase, including the MK Hamilton's that aren't currently sale/clearance. It expires today, but the code is workit.


----------



## prettywoman36

gratefulgirl said:


> View attachment 3047449
> 
> This girl still takes my breath away!




Hi , what color is it ... Looks lovely [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## bellevie0891

gratefulgirl said:


> View attachment 3047449
> 
> This girl still takes my breath away!




Super pretty!!


----------



## tflowers921

gratefulgirl said:


> View attachment 3047449
> 
> This girl still takes my breath away!




This color is fantastic!


----------



## Pinkalicious

gratefulgirl said:


> View attachment 3047449
> 
> This girl still takes my breath away!



Oh that's gorgeous!! Love the gold hardware against this color.


----------



## gratefulgirl

prettywoman36 said:


> Hi , what color is it ... Looks lovely [emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you. It's red.


----------



## myluvofbags

gratefulgirl said:


> View attachment 3047449
> 
> This girl still takes my breath away!



Love this true red color.


----------



## Christa72720

marcott2 said:


> thanks for responding, meant to quote you all above........with my last comment. do you like the specchio lines personally though? Im always intrigued by something that was temporary and not easy to locate....like the coffee one.....but just on the fence with that specific line and need others opinions of it. I am obsessed with my black saffiano with gold hardware and do plan to get the dark dune soon as I see a good prices....BUT specchio?




I would be very cautious with Specchio. Every one that I have seen wears very badly in the silver trim. I have the wallet and it has some definite areas of wear even though I 
baby it!


----------



## Nan246

marcott2 said:


> I am asking for help with a decision again. I have wanted the dark dune large Hamilton for some time and am waiting to find a good buy on it somewhere, just cant see paying full price for it. BUT I discovered a preloved that is new with tags attached from Macys Xmas 2013, a coffee specchio with the gold trim around entire bag......what do you all think of the specchio line that was out holidays 2013 and would you go for the coffee one yourselves? Dilemma as usual and have nobody to run by these questions with cause I don't know handbag lovers in real life such as myself. THANKS SO MUCH FOR ANY THOUGHTS!!!


Hi I have this bag. I got new for 250. I like the coffee color too. The bag is bigger than a regular Hamilton. I haven't use it yet. The price on this is good but I find myself using my dark dune Hamilton more. 
You can get a net dark dune on eBay for 200 with a trusted seller. I bought 4 bags from this seller and the bags came new from Macy's.


----------



## abanks19

I got my first Hamilton, which also happens to be my first MK! I'm so in love and can't wait to start using it!


----------



## gorchess

abanks19 said:


> I got my first Hamilton, which also happens to be my first MK! I'm so in love and can't wait to start using it!



Congrats on your first MK! I love my EW Hamilton. Welcome to the club I'm sure she won't be your last


----------



## abanks19

gorchess said:


> Congrats on your first MK! I love my EW Hamilton. Welcome to the club I'm sure she won't be your last



It's actually the "Hamilton Large Satchel", not the E/W. It has an adjustable strap that can be worn as a crossbody, and a zipper middle compartment. I think it's the same dimensions as the large outlet version of the Hamilton. I'm obsessed. I'm already planning my next purchase!


----------



## gorchess

abanks19 said:


> It's actually the "Hamilton Large Satchel", not the E/W. It has an adjustable strap that can be worn as a crossbody, and a zipper middle compartment. I think it's the same dimensions as the large outlet version of the Hamilton. I'm obsessed. I'm already planning my next purchase!



Bad angle lol looks like the EW
Enjoy!


----------



## marcott2

Christa72720 said:


> I would be very cautious with Specchio. Every one that I have seen wears very badly in the silver trim. I have the wallet and it has some definite areas of wear even though I
> baby it!




ugh....that's what im afraid of! the edges wearing badly...and truly was so tempted to get this bag. great price and such class. but never seen the specchio in person, so was curious. thanks for the warning!


----------



## marcott2

Nan246 said:


> Hi I have this bag. I got new for 250. I like the coffee color too. The bag is bigger than a regular Hamilton. I haven't use it yet. The price on this is good but I find myself using my dark dune Hamilton more.
> You can get a net dark dune on eBay for 200 with a trusted seller. I bought 4 bags from this seller and the bags came new from Macy's.




I know that seller.....saw it and questioned how they can do that out of curiousity and they took their post down.  
I cant believe you haven't used it at all as so beautiful.....yes, I know I would get so much use out of the dark dune or dark khaki......just think this style is unique and so classy. Just worry about the wear on edges as previous person shared on post. The hardware is enough to worry about on these hamiltons...but to worry about wear on edges to is what concerns me. thanks so much for your thoughts!!


----------



## ubo22

abanks19 said:


> I got my first Hamilton, which also happens to be my first MK! I'm so in love and can't wait to start using it!


 


abanks19 said:


> It's actually the "Hamilton Large Satchel", not the E/W. It has an adjustable strap that can be worn as a crossbody, and a zipper middle compartment. I think it's the same dimensions as the large outlet version of the Hamilton. I'm obsessed. I'm already planning my next purchase!


Welcome to the Hamilton Hotties' Clubhouse!  :welcome2:  I'm so happy you were able to pick this one up.  It's gorgeous!  I'm still waiting for MK to come out with this size in the fall colors.


----------



## ubo22

marcott2 said:


> I know that seller.....saw it and questioned how they can do that out of curiousity and they took their post down.
> I cant believe you haven't used it at all as so beautiful.....yes, I know I would get so much use out of the dark dune or dark khaki......just think this style is unique and so classy. Just worry about the wear on edges as previous person shared on post. The hardware is enough to worry about on these hamiltons...but to worry about wear on edges to is what concerns me. thanks so much for your thoughts!!


You don't need to be concerned about wear on the edges of the non-specchio Hamiltons.


----------



## keishapie1973

abanks19 said:


> I got my first Hamilton, which also happens to be my first MK! I'm so in love and can't wait to start using it!



Gorgeous!!!! I would love to see modeling pics of this one. I don't think I've seen any yet......


----------



## ubo22

keishapie1973 said:


> Gorgeous!!!! I would love to see modeling pics of this one. I don't think I've seen any yet......


Here are the old links with pictures, mod shots, and measurements.

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-k...is-879846.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-k...on-881255.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-k...re-881701.html


----------



## keishapie1973

ubo22 said:


> Here are the old links with pictures, mod shots, and measurements.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-k...is-879846.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-k...on-881255.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-k...re-881701.html



Thank you!!! Very helpful......


----------



## bellevie0891

abanks19 said:


> I got my first Hamilton, which also happens to be my first MK! I'm so in love and can't wait to start using it!



Love the black/gold Hamiltons


----------



## melbo

abanks19 said:


> I got my first Hamilton, which also happens to be my first MK! I'm so in love and can't wait to start using it!



Gorgeous! The gold hardware really pops on the black. Congrats on your new bag! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## marcott2

im literally bitten by the Hamilton and cant believe im 5 years late discovering this bag.......obsessing over the rose gold that was a special edition 3 years ago. do you think its odd to pay 300.00 for it as I located a NWT, but the price is alarming to me. I finally passed on the specchio coffee that I discovered last weekend due to those of you advising on the trim not wearing well and im hoping to get a dark dune at a good price for fall BUT this rose gold on black literally has me drooling. just paying that much for a bag that was out 3 years ago is odd to me and im trying to sell it to myself in my head. thanks for thoughts! has anyone seen or have the rose gold with black pebble leather?


----------



## Nan246

marcott2 said:


> im literally bitten by the Hamilton and cant believe im 5 years late discovering this bag.......obsessing over the rose gold that was a special edition 3 years ago. do you think its odd to pay 300.00 for it as I located a NWT, but the price is alarming to me. I finally passed on the specchio coffee that I discovered last weekend due to those of you advising on the trim not wearing well and im hoping to get a dark dune at a good price for fall BUT this rose gold on black literally has me drooling. just paying that much for a bag that was out 3 years ago is odd to me and im trying to sell it to myself in my head. thanks for thoughts! has anyone seen or have the rose gold with black pebble leather?


I have not seen it but 300 is steep. To be honest I like te rose gold myself but not on a bag. I paid 200 for my hammy and used the 100 to buy a rose gold mk watch to complete my outfit. There are so many mk bags that I once upon a time must have, but now they are just sitting in my closet. Just my 2 cents. But of course you only live once!!!


----------



## marcott2

Nan246 said:


> I have not seen it but 300 is steep. To be honest I like te rose gold myself but not on a bag. I paid 200 for my hammy and used the 100 to buy a rose gold mk watch to complete my outfit. There are so many mk bags that I once upon a time must have, but now they are just sitting in my closet. Just my 2 cents. But of course you only live once!!!


 
I sincerely appreciate your 2 cents.....I have rushed lately to buy many MK bags and never been an MK fan until I saw the Selma this past holiday season, now own 3, then the Dillon in croc leather (own 2) and most recent obsession was the Greenwich in black with raspberry pink lining just because was so hard to find.....then goes on incredible sale two weeks ago....I buy it and don't like it. Im just ridiculous. Lastly, here I am with 2 Hamiltons that I own the last few weeks.....as a result of a gift certificate I got for 100.00 AND they were doing a price match I noticed online, so I finally bought one for $170ish.....as thought so discounted perfect time to buy. I LOVE IT. Saffiano black with GHW and then found a soft black patent with silver hardward for 130.00 on Tradesy......and NOW im obsessed over the black with rose GHW that I discovered about a week ago BUT 300.00 for a bag released with RSW 3 years ago? Yes, it still has tags attached and is supposedly in new shape......but trying very hard to justify this and having a hard time. Believe me....Ive used "you only live once" ALOT in my life. Bags are my only obsession I will say....as the only other area I really spend on is my house and car as I like to live well. But I don't drink nor take trips or really spend any outside money, just needs of myself and my pets.


----------



## Nan246

Marcott2, I can see your obsession! You do have a great collection. I just swear off buying another bag even if it's a great deal. I think it was so easy just to buy and buy. Now I make it my habit to say I don't need it. I have so many bags with tags still on it. I feel bad now I feel better now saying no. Even if you sell your bags on eBay, you won't get your money back. I wish you could see it in person, maybe it's not that great since you have several black bags already. 
If you really really want to buy it maybe you can make an offer to the seller like 250.  The full price punch won't feel so painful. Or get distracted and it won't be a must have bag.


----------



## marcott2

Nan246 said:


> Marcott2, I can see your obsession! You do have a great collection. I just swear off buying another bag even if it's a great deal. I think it was so easy just to buy and buy. Now I make it my habit to say I don't need it. I have so many bags with tags still on it. I feel bad now I feel better now saying no. Even if you sell your bags on eBay, you won't get your money back. I wish you could see it in person, maybe it's not that great since you have several black bags already.
> If you really really want to buy it maybe you can make an offer to the seller like 250.  The full price punch won't feel so painful. Or get distracted and it won't be a must have bag.




sadly, I haven't managed to dismiss the bag for a week now. ha. told myself I will sell three off mine to account for this purchase and another I couldn't turn down yesterday. just ridiculous my little addiction. ha. and the Hamilton has to be the most functional bag ive used....and im a Louis girl too......as in neverfull and artsy and metis being 3 of my 6 LVs....BUT I truly believe the Hamilton is far more functional and can serve personal and professional use daily. and the black pebbled leather with rose gold. to die for. ugh


----------



## ubo22

Okay ladies. BIG ANNOUNCEMENT!  I just found the large Hamilton satchel (with removable, adjustable shoulder strap and center zip compartment) on Forzieri.com on SALE for $250!!!  That's 30% off.  It comes in black w/ghw, black w/shw (sold out), navy w/ghw, peanut w/ghw, red w/ghw, and sun w/ghw.  They offer free shipping over $150 and free returns within 28 days.  There's also a RetailMeNot coupon for $40 off a $200+ purchase (code RMN40 only valid TODAY) which knocks it down to $210.  I also used BeFrugal.com for an additional 15% cash back which knocks it further down to $179.  For that price it's a STEAL!!!  I bought it in navy  and can't wait to receive it.  I can't believe this deal.  I've been searching for this bag in navy for weeks!


----------



## PamK

ubo22 said:


> Okay ladies. BIG ANNOUNCEMENT!  I just found the large Hamilton satchel (with removable, adjustable shoulder strap and center zip compartment) on Forzieri.com on SALE for $250!!!  That's 30% off.  It comes in black w/ghw, black w/shw (sold out), navy w/ghw, peanut w/ghw, red w/ghw, and sun w/ghw.  They offer free shipping over $150 and free returns within 28 days.  There's also a RetailMeNot coupon for $40 off a $200+ purchase (code RMN40 only valid TODAY) which knocks it down to $210.  I also used BeFrugal.com for an additional 15% cash back which knocks it further down to $179.  For that price it's a STEAL!!!  I bought it in navy  and can't wait to receive it.  I can't believe this deal.  I've been searching for this bag in navy for weeks!




Congrats Ubo!! I know you've been waiting patiently for this bag! Post some pictures when you receive it, and let us know your opinion vs. the N/S Hammie! Was hoping it would come out in some new colors!


----------



## ubo22

PamK said:


> Congrats Ubo!! I know you've been waiting patiently for this bag! Post some pictures when you receive it, and let us know your opinion vs. the N/S Hammie! Was hoping it would come out in some new colors!


Thanks!  I will post pics when it arrives.  I think the colors listed are currently being sold in Europe and just went on end-of-season clearance.  There will probably be new colors in the Fall, but I really wanted navy so am happy that color went on sale.


----------



## bellevie0891

ubo22 said:


> Okay ladies. BIG ANNOUNCEMENT!  I just found the large Hamilton satchel (with removable, adjustable shoulder strap and center zip compartment) on Forzieri.com on SALE for $250!!!  That's 30% off.  It comes in black w/ghw, black w/shw (sold out), navy w/ghw, peanut w/ghw, red w/ghw, and sun w/ghw.  They offer free shipping over $150 and free returns within 28 days.  There's also a RetailMeNot coupon for $40 off a $200+ purchase (code RMN40 only valid TODAY) which knocks it down to $210.  I also used BeFrugal.com for an additional 15% cash back which knocks it further down to $179.  For that price it's a STEAL!!!  I bought it in navy  and can't wait to receive it.  I can't believe this deal.  I've been searching for this bag in navy for weeks!



Congrats!!! LOVE just about anything in navy. So versatile and classic!  Cannot wait to see pictures


----------



## ubo22

bellevie0891 said:


> Congrats!!! LOVE just about anything in navy. So versatile and classic!  Cannot wait to see pictures


When I saw navy on the Selma I wasn't too impressed because it was really dark with very little hardware to punch up the color, so I got my Selma in sapphire instead.  But on the Hamilton navy is gorgeous with the chunky, bright gold hardware!  This is the last major neutral that is missing from my collection.  I have some navy on my colorblock Sutton, but that's more of a spring/summer bag.  This will go great with all my navy suits and work pretty much year-round.  And I'm excited that it's an e/w satchel, but big enough for my tall frame.  I can't wait to receive it!


----------



## Nan246

marcott2 said:


> sadly, I haven't managed to dismiss the bag for a week now. ha. told myself I will sell three off mine to account for this purchase and another I couldn't turn down yesterday. just ridiculous my little addiction. ha. and the Hamilton has to be the most functional bag ive used....and im a Louis girl too......as in neverfull and artsy and metis being 3 of my 6 LVs....BUT I truly believe the Hamilton is far more functional and can serve personal and professional use daily. and the black pebbled leather with rose gold. to die for. ugh



Lol sounds like you are going to use it a lot. You'll know when to get it! Post picts when you do get it!


----------



## marcott2

Nan246 said:


> Lol sounds like you are going to use it a lot. You'll know when to get it! Post picts when you do get it!


 


ugh, I just wish I had more willpower....have had enough to wait a week.....BUT yes, based on the fact that I have used both of my current ones almost daily the last 3 weeks is a good indicator the rose gold would be well used. what are your thoughts of the saffiano that is out today vs the pebbled leather that was originally out? which do you like better?


----------



## ubo22

marcott2 said:


> ugh, I just wish I had more willpower....have had enough to wait a week.....BUT yes, based on the fact that I have used both of my current ones almost daily the last 3 weeks is a good indicator the rose gold would be well used. what are your thoughts of the saffiano that is out today vs the pebbled leather that was originally out? which do you like better?


I like saffiano over pebbled leather.  Everyone has their own opinion, but I prefer the structure of the saffiano leather for the Hamilton.  Some people like a slouchy Hamilton, but I don't.


----------



## Nan246

Ditto here! I love the saffiano leather because it doesn't scatch as easily too. I have a black traveler in soft leather and it has some scratches. I got it to vary my collection. I guess it depends on the bag but hammies look good in saffiano. I have like 12 of them and 3 of the other kind. I like a structured look for work and pebbled look for errands and weekend outings.


----------



## Nan246

Does any have a grape Hamilton? Do you like it? What colors do you wear with it? I'm hesitating on one with matching wallet for $260.


----------



## marcott2

ubo22 said:


> I like saffiano over pebbled leather.  Everyone has their own opinion, but I prefer the structure of the saffiano leather for the Hamilton.  Some people like a slouchy Hamilton, but I don't.


 


Nan246 said:


> Ditto here! I love the saffiano leather because it doesn't scatch as easily too. I have a black traveler in soft leather and it has some scratches. I got it to vary my collection. I guess it depends on the bag but hammies look good in saffiano. I have like 12 of them and 3 of the other kind. I like a structured look for work and pebbled look for errands and weekend outings.


 


Nan246 said:


> Does any have a grape Hamilton? Do you like it? What colors do you wear with it? I'm hesitating on one with matching wallet for $260.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> thanks for your thoughts! as I LOVE the saffiano and feel like looks like such class.....BUT im so with you Nan246 as I love me saffiano for work and loving the softer patent one for errands on weekends.....AND thinking that rose gold HW one would be great for travel as would be more flexible under seats in an airplane vs the saffiano is so structured and I like those aisle seats (the holding area on floor under seat in front of you on southwest is wee bit more narrow on aisle seats) so I find myself having to move to window to accommodate my handbag....BUT the pebbled may be more squishy and better to place under seat in front of me while flying, and I fly weekly......so this is a big deal to me......I do feel the saffiano looks so classy and more expensive for some reason....so, with you both there for sure. thanks again for continued thoughts. and wow, 15 total hammies.....omg, im dying. whats holding you back?? GO GET THE GRAPE!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Nan246 said:


> Does any have a grape Hamilton? Do you like it? What colors do you wear with it? I'm hesitating on one with matching wallet for $260.



Grape hamilton sounds gorgeous, is it silver or gold hardware? Either one would be stunning. I say go for it! Do you have a collection shot of all of your hamiltons? I just got an electric blue one recently and it's such a classy looking bag in a fun color. I can't believe I haven't had one until now.



marcott2 said:


> thanks for your thoughts! as I LOVE the saffiano and feel like looks like such class.....BUT im so with you Nan246 as I love me saffiano for work and loving the softer patent one for errands on weekends.....AND thinking that rose gold HW one would be great for travel as would be more flexible under seats in an airplane vs the saffiano is so structured and I like those aisle seats (the holding area on floor under seat in front of you on southwest is wee bit more narrow on aisle seats) so I find myself having to move to window to accommodate my handbag....BUT the pebbled may be more squishy and better to place under seat in front of me while flying, and I fly weekly......so this is a big deal to me......I do feel the saffiano looks so classy and more expensive for some reason....so, with you both there for sure. thanks again for continued thoughts. and wow, 15 total hammies.....omg, im dying. whats holding you back?? GO GET THE GRAPE!



I think you need to get it!! Sounds like you would use it a ton, and soft leather is special. I've been using my Rebecca Minkoff soft leather bags and giving saffiano a break, I agree with the soft leather on the airplane. It's more convenient. I like to travel with my soft leather bags, and I fly often as well.


----------



## ubo22

marcott2 said:


> thanks for your thoughts! as I LOVE the saffiano and feel like looks like such class.....BUT im so with you Nan246 as I love me saffiano for work and loving the softer patent one for errands on weekends.....AND thinking that rose gold HW one would be great for travel as would be more flexible under seats in an airplane vs the saffiano is so structured and I like those aisle seats (the holding area on floor under seat in front of you on southwest is wee bit more narrow on aisle seats) so I find myself having to move to window to accommodate my handbag....BUT the pebbled may be more squishy and better to place under seat in front of me while flying, and I fly weekly......so this is a big deal to me......I do feel the saffiano looks so classy and more expensive for some reason....so, with you both there for sure. thanks again for continued thoughts. and wow, 15 total hammies.....omg, im dying. whats holding you back?? GO GET THE GRAPE!


 
I agree that soft leather is nice on the weekends and when traveling for pleasure.  However, I think soft leather looks better on bags with less of a structured look.  I love my soft leather Miranda totes for that reason and use those more for vacations.  



Nan246 said:


> Does any have a grape Hamilton? Do you like it? What colors do you wear with it? I'm hesitating on one with matching wallet for $260.


 
By the way, I recently saw a picture of a purple n/s Hamilton tote with silver hardware and fell in love!  It looked amazing!  I think grape (which I also believe comes with silver hardware) would look equally amazing.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

ubo22 said:


> I like saffiano over pebbled leather.  Everyone has their own opinion, but I prefer the structure of the saffiano leather for the Hamilton.  Some people like a slouchy Hamilton, but I don't.



A bag that big definitely needs structured leather, I totally agree. The lock and strap are way to heavy for soft leather. I had a soft leather black n/s hammie w sh for about 24 hours and returned it. It just didn't look quite right all pooled and slouchy like that. It looked sloppy IMO. I love soft leather mk bags but the hammie In soft leather is a no for me.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Nan246 said:


> Does any have a grape Hamilton? Do you like it? What colors do you wear with it? I'm hesitating on one with matching wallet for $260.



I have n/s grape hammie w gh. I wear it with coordinating tops w purple in them or accessories w a little purple. Its a pretty easy color to wear year round. Looks great in winter with all black and my purple gloves and scarf. I purchased this bag in Denver while with the hubs on a work trip and flew home with the huge mk bag in my lap and jammed my gm neverfull under the seat (shame). I would never trust baggage "manglers" with my purses. This color was sold out everywhere and I refused to leave it behind LOL! I smiled the whole flight home! The things we will do for a handbag.


----------



## ubo22

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I have n/s grape hammie w gh. I wear it with coordinating tops w purple in them or accessories w a little purple. Its a pretty easy color to wear year round. Looks great in winter with all black and my purple gloves and scarf.


This grape hammie gets me every time!      I  it!!!


----------



## Loved by Kors

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I have n/s grape hammie w gh. I wear it with coordinating tops w purple in them or accessories w a little purple. Its a pretty easy color to wear year round. Looks great in winter with all black and my purple gloves and scarf. I purchased this bag in Denver while with the hubs on a work trip and flew home with the huge mk bag in my lap and jammed my gm neverfull under the seat (shame). I would never trust baggage "manglers" with my purses. This color was sold out everywhere and I refused to leave it behind LOL! I smiled the whole flight home! The things we will do for a handbag.




Bag lady where did you get that charm it is soo cute???


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

ubo22 said:


> This grape hammie gets me every time!      I  it!!!



Thanks! Its one of my favorites.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Loved by Kors said:


> Bag lady where did you get that charm it is soo cute???



Its actually supposed to be used for your lapel LOL! I just removed the pin off the back and added a ball chain. I bought them when a boutique went out of business for like 50 cent each. I could not pass up real leather cut out flower pins for less than a buck! I have about a dozen different colors. I'm always on the lookout for things I can repurpose like these flowers or broken jewelry.


----------



## smileydimples

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I have n/s grape hammie w gh. I wear it with coordinating tops w purple in them or accessories w a little purple. Its a pretty easy color to wear year round. Looks great in winter with all black and my purple gloves and scarf. I purchased this bag in Denver while with the hubs on a work trip and flew home with the huge mk bag in my lap and jammed my gm neverfull under the seat (shame). I would never trust baggage "manglers" with my purses. This color was sold out everywhere and I refused to leave it behind LOL! I smiled the whole flight home! The things we will do for a handbag.



Beautiful!!! Love the charms and that pretty flower...Hahahaha I would have done the same thing!!


----------



## inlovewbags

melbo said:


> Gorgeous! The gold hardware really pops on the black. Congrats on your new bag! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;



Its gorgeous! Great first bag..you will love it..I purchased a black one.. loved it so much that I then purchases another one in a different color...


----------



## Pinkalicious

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I have n/s grape hammie w gh. I wear it with coordinating tops w purple in them or accessories w a little purple. Its a pretty easy color to wear year round. Looks great in winter with all black and my purple gloves and scarf. I purchased this bag in Denver while with the hubs on a work trip and flew home with the huge mk bag in my lap and jammed my gm neverfull under the seat (shame). I would never trust baggage "manglers" with my purses. This color was sold out everywhere and I refused to leave it behind LOL! I smiled the whole flight home! The things we will do for a handbag.



Haha I hear ya..but boy is that grape a looker!!! I would smile the whole flight too, and that's pretty hard to do in a plane! I love love love that charm! I just got 2 charms on ebay too, but since they are coming from China it will probably take over a month before I get them! Sad.



inlovewbags said:


> Its gorgeous! Great first bag..you will love it..I purchased a black one.. loved it so much that I then purchases another one in a different color...



Gorgeous! What color is that on the left?


----------



## Nan246

Pinkalicious said:


> Grape hamilton sounds gorgeous, is it silver or gold hardware? Either one would be stunning. I say go for it! Do you have a collection shot of all of your hamiltons? I just got an electric blue one recently and it's such a classy looking bag in a fun color. I can't believe I haven't had one until now.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to get it!! Sounds like you would use it a ton, and soft leather is special. I've been using my Rebecca Minkoff soft leather bags and giving saffiano a break, I agree with the soft leather on the airplane. It's more convenient. I like to travel with my soft leather bags, and I fly often as well.



Hi thank you for the encouragement! I saw the grape with the and The shw love them both! I should post my 30 bags one day. Your electric blue is so beautiful! Pls post a pict!


----------



## Nan246

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I have n/s grape hammie w gh. I wear it with coordinating tops w purple in them or accessories w a little purple. Its a pretty easy color to wear year round. Looks great in winter with all black and my purple gloves and scarf. I purchased this bag in Denver while with the hubs on a work trip and flew home with the huge mk bag in my lap and jammed my gm neverfull under the seat (shame). I would never trust baggage "manglers" with my purses. This color was sold out everywhere and I refused to leave it behind LOL! I smiled the whole flight home! The things we will do for a handbag.[/QUO
> 
> Wow what a neat story! Thank you for posting the picts. I love it! Love the charm too! Still waiting for the right one!


----------



## Nan246

ubo22 said:


> I agree that soft leather is nice on the weekends and when traveling for pleasure.  However, I think soft leather looks better on bags with less of a structured look.  I love my soft leather Miranda totes for that reason and use those more for vacations.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I recently saw a picture of a purple n/s Hamilton tote with silver hardware and fell in love!  It looked amazing!  I think grape (which I also believe comes with silver hardware) would look equally amazing.



I just saw one with shw and wow it is gorgeous but it's more expensive then the ghw. The gold stand out more on the grape but I love silver too! I guess I'll know when the fight one comes along lol!


----------



## ubo22

inlovewbags said:


> Its gorgeous! Great first bag..you will love it..I purchased a black one.. loved it so much that I then purchases another one in a different color...


Right...one can't be satisfied with just one Hamilton.  Black is beautiful (especially with the silver specchio), but a lighter one is also necessary IMO.  I have both black with silver hardware (like yours but not specchio) and dark dune.  (both large n/s totes)  Now I have a navy large satchel on order.  When does it end?!?!


----------



## inlovewbags

Pinkalicious said:


> Haha I hear ya..but boy is that grape a looker!!! I would smile the whole flight too, and that's pretty hard to do in a plane! I love love love that charm! I just got 2 charms on ebay too, but since they are coming from China it will probably take over a month before I get them! Sad.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! What color is that on the left?



Its the Dark Khaki with gold hardware.. looks a little lighter in the picture because of the flash.. it's a great neutral I think!


----------



## inlovewbags

ubo22 said:


> Right...one can't be satisfied with just one Hamilton.  Black is beautiful (especially with the silver specchio), but a lighter one is also necessary IMO.  I have both black with silver hardware (like yours but not specchio) and dark dune.  (both large n/s totes)  Now I have a navy large satchel on order.  When does it end?!?!



Lol.. I don't think it ever ends!  These bags are so beutiful it's hard to walk away from them... Congrats on your navy satchel!  Share pics please!


----------



## ubo22

inlovewbags said:


> Lol.. I don't think it ever ends!  These bags are so beutiful it's hard to walk away from them... Congrats on your navy satchel!  Share pics please!



Will do after I receive it.


----------



## Loved by Kors

New hamilton at Neiman Marcus!!!!


----------



## ubo22

PamK said:


> Congrats Ubo!! I know you've been waiting patiently for this bag! Post some pictures when you receive it, and let us know your opinion vs. the N/S Hammie! Was hoping it would come out in some new colors!


 


bellevie0891 said:


> Congrats!!! LOVE just about anything in navy. So versatile and classic!  Cannot wait to see pictures


 


inlovewbags said:


> Lol.. I don't think it ever ends!  These bags are so beutiful it's hard to walk away from them... Congrats on your navy satchel!  Share pics please!


 
OMG! OMG! OMG!  My new large navy Hamilton satchel just arrived!  It only took 2 days to get to me all the way from Italy!  I'm going to post pics shortly...


----------



## ubo22

My large navy Hamilton satchel came via DHL, so no worries about the box being crushed.  :okay:  Forzieri did a great job packing it up with a thank you note and everything.


----------



## ubo22

It was wrapped to the hilt inside the dustbag.


----------



## ubo22

I took out all the wrapping, but need to leave on the tags until I'm sure nothing is wrong with it.  So I left it partially wrapped for these pictures.  I wanted you all to see the inside, though.  I've opened all the zip compartments.


----------



## ubo22

Apparantly, the center zip compartment is padded and is meant to hold a tablet or laptop.  Who knew?  That was a pleasant surprise to me!


----------



## ubo22

And these pics show the comparison between my large Hamilton satchel and my n/s Hamilton totes.  The large Hamilton satchel looks almost the same size as my n/s totes in width and depth.  It just is a little bit shorter in height.  I love it and will be spending the next few days unwrapping, inspecting, and trying it out with my things.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Nan246

Congrats! It is very elegant and classy!


----------



## Nan246

Loved by Kors said:


> New hamilton at Neiman Marcus!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3057480



Beautiful bag!


----------



## keishapie1973

ubo22 said:


> And these pics show the comparison between my large Hamilton satchel and my n/s Hamilton totes.  The large Hamilton satchel looks almost the same size as my n/s totes in width and depth.  It just is a little bit shorter in height.  I love it and will be spending the next few days unwrapping, inspecting, and trying it out with my things.  Thanks for letting me share.



Very nice!!!! I look forward to seeing more pics.....


----------



## myluvofbags

ubo22 said:


> And these pics show the comparison between my large Hamilton satchel and my n/s Hamilton totes.  The large Hamilton satchel looks almost the same size as my n/s totes in width and depth.  It just is a little bit shorter in height.  I love it and will be spending the next few days unwrapping, inspecting, and trying it out with my things.  Thanks for letting me share.



Congrats ubo22!   Love the center zip compartment!   Enjoy your unwrapping!


----------



## Pinkalicious

ubo22 said:


> And these pics show the comparison between my large Hamilton satchel and my n/s Hamilton totes.  The large Hamilton satchel looks almost the same size as my n/s totes in width and depth.  It just is a little bit shorter in height.  I love it and will be spending the next few days unwrapping, inspecting, and trying it out with my things.  Thanks for letting me share.



Ubo this is sooo lovely! Navy is so classic! I love your hamilton collection - they're all so classy and functional. I just adore hamilton, I can't believe I've lived without it for so long. I've always seen it in soft leather in real life but I much prefer saffiano for this style. How the heck did it get to you in 2 days from Italy? Why can't all sellers ship that quickly in the US!



Nan246 said:


> Hi thank you for the encouragement! I saw the grape with the and The shw love them both! I should post my 30 bags one day. Your electric blue is so beautiful! Pls post a pict!



OOOH 30 bags, please please please share pics! I will post some soon!

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## ubo22

Nan246 said:


> Congrats! It is very elegant and classy!


 




keishapie1973 said:


> Very nice!!!! I look forward to seeing more pics.....


 
I'll definitely post more pictures after I fully unwrap it.  I'm going to be playing with this bag for days!  



myluvofbags said:


> Congrats ubo22!   Love the center zip compartment!   Enjoy your unwrapping!


 
That center zip compartment is a dream!  Who knew it was for a laptop or tablet?  It really is padded pretty well and can be used for other things, too.



Pinkalicious said:


> Ubo this is sooo lovely! Navy is so classic! I love your hamilton collection - they're all so classy and functional. I just adore hamilton, I can't believe I've lived without it for so long. I've always seen it in soft leather in real life but I much prefer saffiano for this style. How the heck did it get to you in 2 days from Italy? Why can't all sellers ship that quickly in the US!


 
I adore the Hamilton now, too.  I discovered it later than most after my Selma addiction.  Now I love both the Selma and Hamilton equally, but lately I've been obsessing over the Hamilton.  I really don't know how it arrived in only 2 days.   to DHL!!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Congratulations Ubo! Love your Hamilton family picture. Such a classy group! Looking forward to seeing more unwrapped pictures.:okay:


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> Congratulations Ubo! Love your Hamilton family picture. Such a classy group! Looking forward to seeing more unwrapped pictures.:okay:


Thank you!  I'm carefully unwrapping and inspecting and will post more pics soon.


----------



## MKbaglover

ubo22 said:


> My large navy Hamilton satchel came via DHL, so no worries about the box being crushed.  :okay:  Forzieri did a great job packing it up with a thank you note and everything.


It always amazes me how quick parcels can arrive!! I have had the same great service from Neimqn Marcus via DHL,  it is quicker for me to order from than buy something in the UK.

I saw this bag today, the padded section is lovely and padded, the bag is definitely bigger than I thought, your pics clearly show that- I think I thought it was more like the smaller one.  I love navy with gold, enjoy your bargain!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

ubo22 said:


> My large navy Hamilton satchel came via DHL, so no worries about the box being crushed.  :okay:  Forzieri did a great job packing it up with a thank you note and everything.



You should forward this to Macys, they have a thing or two to learn as far as how you package a handbag!


----------



## 2 stars

ubo22 said:


> And these pics show the comparison between my large Hamilton satchel and my n/s Hamilton totes.  The large Hamilton satchel looks almost the same size as my n/s totes in width and depth.  It just is a little bit shorter in height.  I love it and will be spending the next few days unwrapping, inspecting, and trying it out with my things.  Thanks for letting me share.



Love your hamilton collection. All very classic timeless colors.


----------



## ubo22

MKbaglover said:


> It always amazes me how quick parcels can arrive!! I have had the same great service from Neimqn Marcus via DHL,  it is quicker for me to order from than buy something in the UK.
> 
> I saw this bag today, the padded section is lovely and padded, the bag is definitely bigger than I thought, your pics clearly show that- I think I thought it was more like the smaller one.  I love navy with gold, enjoy your bargain!


 
This picture from the internet is the best one I've found showing the true size of this bag against someone's body.  It really is more of an e/w tote than a satchel and bigger than the medium satchel.  I love the size.  It's perfect for me!


----------



## ubo22

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> You should forward this to Macys, they have a thing or two to learn as far as how you package a handbag!


 
You know it!  Why can't every retailer pack shipments like this one?




2 stars said:


> Love your hamilton collection. All very classic timeless colors.


 
Thank you.  I just realized I have the classic black, navy, brown going on.  LOL.


----------



## inlovewbags

ubo22 said:


> I took out all the wrapping, but need to leave on the tags until I'm sure nothing is wrong with it.  So I left it partially wrapped for these pictures.  I wanted you all to see the inside, though.  I've opened all the zip compartments.



OMG! Its beautiful!! Great colors! Love your Collection &#128525;


----------



## fieldsinspring

Mine just got here- wow!! Ordered on Sunday, got here today, from Italy?!?! Amazing!!! Here are some pics next to n/s Hamilton and outlet Hamilton.


----------



## ubo22

fieldsinspring said:


> Mine just got here- wow!! Ordered on Sunday, got here today, from Italy?!?! Amazing!!! Here are some pics next to n/s Hamilton and outlet Hamilton.
> View attachment 3058690
> View attachment 3058691
> View attachment 3058692


Yay!  Do you love it?  Seems like you ripped all the packaging off already, so you must!


----------



## ubo22

inlovewbags said:


> OMG! Its beautiful!! Great colors! Love your Collection &#128525;


Thank you!  I've been so busy, but want to get back to my new Hamilton asap!  I'm going to try and take more pics tonight.


----------



## ubo22

So I took off all the wrapping paper and played around with the large Hamilton satchel this evening and, surprisingly, it doesn't hold as much stuff as I thought it would.  The zip compartment divider definitely takes space away from the interior of the bag and when I put my wallet in there I can't fit as much stuff on the sides as I can in my large Selma.  I'm going to play around with repositioning my stuff in it some more to see if I can find a workaround.


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> And these pics show the comparison between my large Hamilton satchel and my n/s Hamilton totes.  The large Hamilton satchel looks almost the same size as my n/s totes in width and depth.  It just is a little bit shorter in height.  I love it and will be spending the next few days unwrapping, inspecting, and trying it out with my things.  Thanks for letting me share.



Sooo beautiful! Thank you so much for sharing! I love the padded zipper! Perfect for my phone and tablet. Gorgeous!


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> Sooo beautiful! Thank you so much for sharing! I love the padded zipper! Perfect for my phone and tablet. Gorgeous!


  It is gorgeous, but not as roomy as my large Selmas.  I think I need to stick to bags without compartment dividers.


----------



## fieldsinspring

I do!! The one drawback to me is the strap-- the look of it hanging when being held satchel and it is a bit long on me (I don't do crossbody, I'm 5'10") and the way it isn't as thick. I love the bag and size though!! I didn't remove the tag that has to be on to return, but I had to look over the bag and put my stuff in and see!! 





ubo22 said:


> Yay!  Do you love it?  Seems like you ripped all the packaging off already, so you must!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Oh no!! I think it's just as much but different-- have you tried putting some things in the middle also??




ubo22 said:


> So I took off all the wrapping paper and played around with the large Hamilton satchel this evening and, surprisingly, it doesn't hold as much stuff as I thought it would.  The zip compartment divider definitely takes space away from the interior of the bag and when I put my wallet in there I can't fit as much stuff on the sides as I can in my large Selma.  I'm going to play around with repositioning my stuff in it some more to see if I can find a workaround.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> And these pics show the comparison between my large Hamilton satchel and my n/s Hamilton totes.  The large Hamilton satchel looks almost the same size as my n/s totes in width and depth.  It just is a little bit shorter in height.  I love it and will be spending the next few days unwrapping, inspecting, and trying it out with my things.  Thanks for letting me share.





ubo22 said:


> So I took off all the wrapping paper and played around with the large Hamilton satchel this evening and, surprisingly, it doesn't hold as much stuff as I thought it would.  The zip compartment divider definitely takes space away from the interior of the bag and when I put my wallet in there I can't fit as much stuff on the sides as I can in my large Selma.  I'm going to play around with repositioning my stuff in it some more to see if I can find a workaround.



OMG!!  Your new Navy Hamilton is stunning!!!   Forzieri does an excellent job in packing bags for shipping.  And you got her lightening fast!!!  Can't wait to hear an update on how to organize her better.  That's one of the things I have to look at!


----------



## ubo22

fieldsinspring said:


> I do!! The one drawback to me is the strap-- the look of it hanging when being held satchel and it is a bit long on me (I don't do crossbody, I'm 5'10") and the way it isn't as thick. I love the bag and size though!! I didn't remove the tag that has to be on to return, but I had to look over the bag and put my stuff in and see!!


 
You're right!  I hadn't noticed how long the strap hangs down when attached and not in use.  I would remove it when not using it.  I love the length of it, though.  It's made for tall people.  It is thinner, like on my Selmas, but because the bag hangs lower on my side, it doesn't seem as uncomfortable.  Maybe it's a weight-bearing, strap-positioning difference.



fieldsinspring said:


> Oh no!! I think it's just as much but different-- have you tried putting some things in the middle also??


 
The middle zip compartment is really only about 10" x 7" and very narrow in depth.  You'd really only be able to fit a tablet or small, thin laptop in there.  Because my wallet is 8" x 4.5" and about an inch thick, I can't fit anything else in the there with it except small items like lip gloss or keys.  My LV key pouch doesn't fit in there with my wallet.



cdtracing said:


> OMG!!  Your new Navy Hamilton is stunning!!!   Forzieri does an excellent job in packing bags for shipping.  And you got her lightening fast!!!  Can't wait to hear an update on how to organize her better.  That's one of the things I have to look at!


 
It really is beautiful, but I can't get over the fact that I can't fit everything I usually carry in there.  I'd have to either stuff it beyond recognition or leave something behind.  I'm going to keep playing around with it for a few days, but this is a serious issue for me.  I really don't like having to repack my purse organizer and other items because a bag is too small to accommodate everything.  The reason why I love my large Selma satchels and have three is because they fit all my stuff perfectly without issue.   My large n/s Hamilton totes do, too.


----------



## Presents4me

ubo22 said:


> So I took off all the wrapping paper and played around with the large Hamilton satchel this evening and, surprisingly, it doesn't hold as much stuff as I thought it would.  The zip compartment divider definitely takes space away from the interior of the bag and when I put my wallet in there I can't fit as much stuff on the sides as I can in my large Selma.  I'm going to play around with repositioning my stuff in it some more to see if I can find a workaround.




I definitely agree about the middle pocket taking away space. Reason why I had to return the peanut large ew Hamilton.  Bought the ms Hamilton in peanut instead while it was on sale and I have to say I really love it.  

The size of the. large ew satchel Hamilton reminds me too much of my large Selma's that I have with less amount of space inside, which to me is not a good thing.


----------



## ubo22

Presents4me said:


> I definitely agree about the middle pocket taking away space. Reason why I had to return the peanut large ew Hamilton.  Bought the ms Hamilton in peanut instead while it was on sale and I have to say I really love it.
> 
> The size of the. large ew satchel Hamilton reminds me too much of my large Selma's that I have with less amount of space inside, which to me is not a good thing.


Exactly!  You hit the nail on the head.  I love my large Selmas, and the large e/w Hamilton satchel is the same size with less interior space.  I also love my large n/s Hamilton totes because of the ample interior space.  I may need to do what you did and just return the large satchel.  I'm so bummed, though, because it was such a great deal.  It just may not work for me, though.


----------



## trefusisgirl

ubo22 said:


> Exactly!  You hit the nail on the head.  I love my large Selmas, and the large e/w Hamilton satchel is the same size with less interior space.  I also love my large n/s Hamilton totes because of the ample interior space.  I may need to do what you did and just return the large satchel.  I'm so bummed, though, because it was such a great deal.  It just may not work for me, though.


I have had to accept that my Hamilton is a weekend bag, as even though my work laptop is small it doesn't fit in it properly.  So I use that at weekends and swap it out for one of my Selma's or large Sophie's during the week.  It means I guess that I am making good use of my purchases as otherwise I tend to use one bag and forget I own the others.  I think it is quite nice to swap like that.

It just works at weekends as I have a reasonable size Radley wallet, plus a load of other gumph I probably don't need, but trot round with anyway.  I love my Hammie, but really it isn't as versatile as my Selma's and Sophie's.  Sad, but like others it is large, but definitely smaller than other kors large bags.


----------



## ubo22

trefusisgirl said:


> I have had to accept that my Hamilton is a weekend bag, as even though my work laptop is small it doesn't fit in it properly.  So I use that at weekends and swap it out for one of my Selma's or large Sophie's during the week.  It means I guess that I am making good use of my purchases as otherwise I tend to use one bag and forget I own the others.  I think it is quite nice to swap like that.
> 
> It just works at weekends as I have a reasonable size Radley wallet, plus a load of other gumph I probably don't need, but trot round with anyway.  I love my Hammie, but really it isn't as versatile as my Selma's and Sophie's.  Sad, but like others it is large, but definitely smaller than other kors large bags.


You own a Hamilton Traveler, right?  Isn't the interior of that one the same size as the Selma?  It's really hard to gauge from sight.  I thought the large e/w Hamilton satchel interior would be the same size as my large Selmas, but it's not.  Oh well.  My large n/s Hamilton totes will have to suffice.  They are big enough to hold everything that I need on a daily basis plus a notebook, file, laptop, or tablet depending.  Some say the opening is narrow, but I like that for security reasons.  (It's hard for someone to reach in and grab my wallet from all the way at the bottom of the bag.)  If I need to open it wider, I just release the padlock and belt.  The Hamilton is too nice, in my opinion, to just use on weekends.  I love carrying it weekdays.


----------



## trefusisgirl

ubo22 said:


> You own a Hamilton Traveler, right?  Isn't the interior of that one the same size as the Selma?  It's really hard to gauge from sight.  I thought the large e/w Hamilton satchel interior would be the same size as my large Selmas, but it's not.  Oh well.  My large n/s Hamilton totes will have to suffice.  They are big enough to hold everything that I need on a daily basis plus a notebook, file, laptop, or tablet depending.  Some say the opening is narrow, but I like that for security reasons.  (It's hard for someone to reach in and grab my wallet from all the way at the bottom of the bag.)  If I need to open it wider, I just release the padlock and belt.  The Hamilton is too nice, in my opinion, to just use on weekends.  I love carrying it weekdays.




It may supposed to be but in reality it isn't sadly.  I have a lot of stuff to carry round during the week and tried Hammie this week with it all and it just wouldn't fit.  Selma no such issue.  

I don't mind keeping it for weekends as it means I keep it nice as it is the Heather Grey and my bag during week gets shoved under different desks, etc as I travel around Different healthcare sites.  I can see it getting mucky quickly.  Selma's are better for what I do work wise and sophie is navy so doesn't show up dirt really.


----------



## ubo22

trefusisgirl said:


> It may supposed to be but in reality it isn't sadly.  I have a lot of stuff to carry round during the week and tried Hammie this week with it all and it just wouldn't fit.  Selma no such issue.
> 
> I don't mind keeping it for weekends as it means I keep it nice as it is the Heather Grey and my bag during week gets shoved under different desks, etc as I travel around Different healthcare sites.  I can see it getting mucky quickly.  Selma's are better for what I do work wise and sophie is navy so doesn't show up dirt really.


Good to know that the Hamilton Traveler interior is smaller than the Selma.  Heather grey is such a pretty color, and I understand your not wanting to shove it weekdays under your desk.  The saffiano leather on the Selma is better for that as well as your darker colored Sophie.


----------



## CaliChic

Is this normal for saffiano hamiltons? The saffiano that is wrinkled seems to be lifted, like it bubbled. I have a feeling its gonna crack sooner or later. Have any of you guys experienced this? And if so did you guys do anything for it?






Here's a video
http://youtu.be/obHDcTg62I0


----------



## Loved by Kors

CaliChic said:


> Is this normal for saffiano hamiltons? The saffiano that is wrinkled seems to be lifted, like it bubbled. I have a feeling its gonna crack sooner or later. Have any of you guys experienced this? And if so did you guys do anything for it?
> 
> View attachment 3061878
> 
> View attachment 3061879
> 
> 
> Here's a video
> http://youtu.be/obHDcTg62I0




I have one that is doing the same thing but only on the side where the strap runs through, so I'm curious too??? Thanks for asking!!


----------



## CaliChic

Loved by Kors said:


> I have one that is doing the same thing but only on the side where the strap runs through, so I'm curious too??? Thanks for asking!!




Np [emoji8] i hope there is a solution to this [emoji29]


----------



## Presents4me

CaliChic said:


> Is this normal for saffiano hamiltons? The saffiano that is wrinkled seems to be lifted, like it bubbled. I have a feeling its gonna crack sooner or later. Have any of you guys experienced this? And if so did you guys do anything for it?
> 
> View attachment 3061878
> 
> View attachment 3061879
> 
> 
> Here's a video
> http://youtu.be/obHDcTg62I0




I also have a ns Hamilton in peanut that I recently purchased and mine does not have that problem.  If you purchased it fairly recently I wouldn't exchange it bc that would drive me iiiiiiinsAneee.


----------



## CaliChic

Presents4me said:


> I also have a ns Hamilton in peanut that I recently purchased and mine does not have that problem.  If you purchased it fairly recently I wouldn't exchange it bc that would drive me iiiiiiinsAneee.




No ive had it for a year but ive only used it a handful of times and i bought this bag pre-owned which came with the wrinkles.


----------



## ubo22

CaliChic said:


> No ive had it for a year but ive only used it a handful of times and i bought this bag pre-owned which came with the wrinkles.


It was probably defective when purchased.  It looks like bubbling of the saffiano leather.  I would still try and show it to a SA at a store.  They may be able to help you.


----------



## CaliChic

ubo22 said:


> It was probably defective when purchased.  It looks like bubbling of the saffiano leather.  I would still try and show it to a SA at a store.  They may be able to help you.




Yea i'll try that, hopefully they have a solution. I tried a little bit of leather conditioner yesterday but it didnt do anything which i knew already


----------



## jmjm20122012

Anyone own the Hamilton Large top zip tote? Curious how you like it?


----------



## Voodoo

My first Hamilton  (and first MK) should arrive tomorrow! Aquamarine!  Can't wait!


----------



## inlovewbags

Voodoo said:


> My first Hamilton  (and first MK) should arrive tomorrow! Aquamarine!  Can't wait!



How exciting!...I'm excited for you!  Lol...please share pics... we love pics!


----------



## Voodoo




----------



## LianaLove

I love all these colors! Congrats


----------



## LianaLove

What a beauty!


----------



## Nan246

Congrats! She is a beauty!


----------



## myluvofbags

Voodoo said:


>



Aquamarine is such a stunning color.


----------



## alichelsealyn

Anyone know if the Hamilton medium satchel will go cross body? I'm about 5'


----------



## keishapie1973

alichelsealyn said:


> Anyone know if the Hamilton medium satchel will go cross body? I'm about 5'



I don't think so. The ew Hamilton has a very short strap......


----------



## Voodoo

alichelsealyn said:


> Anyone know if the Hamilton medium satchel will go cross body? I'm about 5'



I'm 5'2" and hovering between muscular and fluffy 







Excuse work-bathroom-mirror (claaasssy)


----------



## Nan246

Voodoo said:


> I'm 5'2" and hovering between muscular and fluffy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse work-bathroom-mirror (claaasssy)



We could be twins I have same color bag, phone cover, same build! It's like looking in a mirror! Enjoy your new bag, it took one purchase and I ended up with 30. Hope these mk don't go out of style. I plan to use them the next 10 years and into retirement lol!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Voodoo said:


> I'm 5'2" and hovering between muscular and fluffy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse work-bathroom-mirror (claaasssy)



Muscular and fluffy!! I'm dying!! I'm a size 12 and almost the same height as you.  When the "hot" light comes on at krispy kreme its my duty as an american to pull into the drive thru and inhale at least 2 before I get home LOL!! I plan to use that as a description from now on if you don't mind my doing so. Muscular and Fluffy....


----------



## Voodoo

Nan246 said:


> We could be twins I have same color bag, phone cover, same build! It's like looking in a mirror! Enjoy your new bag, it took one purchase and I ended up with 30. Hope these mk don't go out of style. I plan to use them the next 10 years and into retirement lol!



LOL well we clearly have excellent taste and I'm already in the market for a neutral Hamilton!!!!



BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Muscular and fluffy!! I'm dying!! I'm a size 12 and almost the same height as you.  When the "hot" light comes on at krispy kreme its my duty as an american to pull into the drive thru and inhale at least 2 before I get home LOL!! I plan to use that as a description from now on if you don't mind my doing so. Muscular and Fluffy....



I'd be *honored* if you did so!


----------



## Ellezee

Brought my new peanut E/W Hamilton to work for the first time yesterday! I LOVE this color!


----------



## keishapie1973

Ellezee said:


> Brought my new peanut E/W Hamilton to work for the first time yesterday! I LOVE this color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3066563




So pretty!!!! [emoji3]


----------



## Voodoo

Ellezee said:


> Brought my new peanut E/W Hamilton to work for the first time yesterday! I LOVE this color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3066563



Gorgeous!!


----------



## inlovewbags

Ellezee said:


> Brought my new peanut E/W Hamilton to work for the first time yesterday! I LOVE this color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3066563



Its beautiful!


----------



## breezyme

voodoo said:


> i'm 5'2" and hovering between muscular and fluffy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excuse work-bathroom-mirror (claaasssy)


i just ordered that aqua hamilton that color is just gorgeous.


----------



## Voodoo

YAY, Breezy!  It is gorgeous, I agree!!!


----------



## Voodoo

Ok Hamilton Hotties&#8230;.do you own all 3 sizes?  Which size is your 'go to'?


----------



## tflowers921

Voodoo said:


> Ok Hamilton Hotties.do you own all 3 sizes?  Which size is your 'go to'?




Definitely north south. I carry a lot & I always carry an iPad & I find this fits my needs best!


----------



## ubo22

tflowers921 said:


> Definitely north south. I carry a lot & I always carry an iPad & I find this fits my needs best!


+1


----------



## CocoChannel

Voodoo said:


> Ok Hamilton Hotties.do you own all 3 sizes?  Which size is your 'go to'?



NS I like that I can fit everything I need for work and then some.  I would like to own the EW someday but I keep going for the NS and now I have 7 or 8!!!!


----------



## Nan246

CocoChannel said:


> NS I like that I can fit everything I need for work and then some.  I would like to own the EW someday but I keep going for the NS and now I have 7 or 8!!!!



I feel the same! Can't bring myself to get the ew knowing that it's smaller.


----------



## Nan246

NS hands down! Love love love this size!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Voodoo said:


> Ok Hamilton Hotties.do you own all 3 sizes?  Which size is your 'go to'?




I only have one and it's the E/W but it's a perfect size for me cuz I'm only 5'3" haha plus I don't carry much. If I do I just change into a bigger bag!


----------



## Trixie7820

I have a few Coach purses but have wanted a MK for a while now. I have also been needing a new bag for school (I'm in college but I'm 33 so I'm not wanting to carry a backpack). Yesterday while looking around Dillards I found a Fuschia N/S Hamilton with silver hardware for $178 and HAD to get it. I usually go for neutral colors but it was so pretty and such a great deal. I already know I'm going to love it. And now I'm already thinking I need to save up for another one. haha Top pic is without flash and bottom pic is with flash.


----------



## ubo22

Trixie7820 said:


> I have a few Coach purses but have wanted a MK for a while now. I have also been needing a new bag for school (I'm in college but I'm 33 so I'm not wanting to carry a backpack). Yesterday while looking around Dillards I found a Fuschia N/S Hamilton with silver hardware for $178 and HAD to get it. I usually go for neutral colors but it was so pretty and such a great deal. I already know I'm going to love it. And now I'm already thinking I need to save up for another one. haha Top pic is without flash and bottom pic is with flash.


Gorgeous!  The color really picks up nicely in your second photo.


----------



## tflowers921

Trixie7820 said:


> I have a few Coach purses but have wanted a MK for a while now. I have also been needing a new bag for school (I'm in college but I'm 33 so I'm not wanting to carry a backpack). Yesterday while looking around Dillards I found a Fuschia N/S Hamilton with silver hardware for $178 and HAD to get it. I usually go for neutral colors but it was so pretty and such a great deal. I already know I'm going to love it. And now I'm already thinking I need to save up for another one. haha Top pic is without flash and bottom pic is with flash.




Pretty! You will love this bag, it's wonderful


----------



## CocoChannel

Trixie7820 said:


> I have a few Coach purses but have wanted a MK for a while now. I have also been needing a new bag for school (I'm in college but I'm 33 so I'm not wanting to carry a backpack). Yesterday while looking around Dillards I found a Fuschia N/S Hamilton with silver hardware for $178 and HAD to get it. I usually go for neutral colors but it was so pretty and such a great deal. I already know I'm going to love it. And now I'm already thinking I need to save up for another one. haha Top pic is without flash and bottom pic is with flash.




Yes bag twins!! Your going to love it and become addicted lol they are gorgeous bags!! You got a great deal too...gotta love those sales!


----------



## Nan246

I love this color! You'll get many many compliments with this beauty!


----------



## Voodoo

Trixie, your Hamilton is beautiful!!!

Thanks, everyone, for your response to my question!  Going to go N/S for my next Hamilton.


----------



## ASL4Allie

Here is my Hamilton EW signature in vanilla my husband bought me on Valentines this year from the MK outlet in Allen, TX. I preferred the plate version than the lock since I worried it would get scratched up swinging around. It's soo roomy!


----------



## icerain303

my hubby just spoiled me with my first e/w Hamilton!! I am usually a n/s girl all the way but gosh I loooove the E/W! Much lighter for me and surprisingly carries a lot,too! The color is so yummy!


----------



## Voodoo

Wow! Wow! Wow! Love it!


----------



## prettywoman36

ASL4Allie said:


> View attachment 3070019
> 
> 
> Here is my Hamilton EW signature in vanilla my husband bought me on Valentines this year from the MK outlet in Allen, TX. I preferred the plate version than the lock since I worried it would get scratched up swinging around. It's soo roomy!




Hi , your Hamilton is gorgeous but your Mac lipstick caught my eye , what shades are they [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## ASL4Allie

prettywoman36 said:


> Hi , your Hamilton is gorgeous but your Mac lipstick caught my eye , what shades are they [emoji4][emoji4]





Hello Pretty woman! The shades are Modesty and Angel. Both go great with MAC's lipliner in Stripdown for a neutral look or with Whirl, which gives it a whole new look of a darker rosy pink


----------



## diya hana

Hi, I am new in here. a little bit confused between hamilton medium in pear, fuschia and aqua marine. Which one is good? I couldnt resist Macy's sale, but only those 3 colors are sale..and it is only until 1st August


----------



## keishapie1973

diya hana said:


> Hi, I am new in here. a little bit confused between hamilton medium in pear, fuschia and aqua marine. Which one is good? I couldnt resist Macy's sale, but only those 3 colors are sale..and it is only until 1st August




They are all beautiful colors. Fuchsia is the only one that I consider a year-round color. Pick the one that you like the most. Aquamarine is a gorgeous pop of color for the summer.....[emoji7]


----------



## Trixie7820

diya hana said:


> Hi, I am new in here. a little bit confused between hamilton medium in pear, fuschia and aqua marine. Which one is good? I couldnt resist Macy's sale, but only those 3 colors are sale..and it is only until 1st August


I recently had the same dilemma. The same colors were on sale when I bought mine last week. I really really liked the Aquamarine and the Fuschia. I ended up getting the Fuschia. It just seemed more like a color that I can use more often.


----------



## diya hana

Trixie7820 said:


> I recently had the same dilemma. The same colors were on sale when I bought mine last week. I really really liked the Aquamarine and the Fuschia. I ended up getting the Fuschia. It just seemed more like a color that I can use more often.


yeah so dilemma. I'm little bit more into pear and fuschia not the aquamarine. But pear seems not so a neutral color. If I have to choose green then, I like the color of hamilton apple than pear. Probaby I will take fuschia... gotta get through this tough decision


----------



## diya hana

thanks for your advice


----------



## lozloz1

I took my east west hamilton in black to Venice. It's my favourite Michael Kors bag.


----------



## tflowers921

lozloz1 said:


> I took my east west hamilton in black to Venice. It's my favourite Michael Kors bag.




This whole picture is beautiful


----------



## ubo22

tflowers921 said:


> This whole picture is beautiful


+1
So beautiful!


----------



## the_baglover

lozloz1 said:


> I took my east west hamilton in black to Venice. It's my favourite Michael Kors bag.



You look great.


----------



## lozloz1

tflowers921 said:


> This whole picture is beautiful


Thank you all  I always find modelling pics so handy so had to contribute my own


----------



## paula3boys

I'll be rejoining in about a week. I had black pebbled NS with silver hardware but found it was too big so I sold it. I had purchased pebbled EW black with gold hardware but the lock wasn't good and MK never sent the new lock they promised so I returned the bag. I had raspberry saffiano but didn't love the new tab closure so sold it too. Now I have black pebbled EW with silver hardware (which I prefer) coming to me soon! I'd like to find luggage some day if I find that black EW is good for me! I still worry about the weight of the lock and getting scratches on it too. I may try the screen protector thing again. I tried before and wasn't able to do it right lol. 

Here is a picture from my lovely seller


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> I'll be rejoining in about a week. I had black pebbled NS with silver hardware but found it was too big so I sold it. I had purchased pebbled EW black with gold hardware but the lock wasn't good and MK never sent the new lock they promised so I returned the bag. I had raspberry saffiano but didn't love the new tab closure so sold it too. Now I have black pebbled EW with silver hardware (which I prefer) coming to me soon! I'd like to find luggage some day if I find that black EW is good for me! I still worry about the weight of the lock and getting scratches on it too. I may try the screen protector thing again. I tried before and wasn't able to do it right lol.
> 
> Here is a picture from my lovely seller
> View attachment 3079205


The medium black e/w Hamilton in soft leather with silver hardware looks scrumptious!  I agree that the tab closure on this size is undesirable.  For such a short depth into the bag, I feel it would leave the bag too open.  I think the tab is fine on the large n/s version because the n/s is so deep.  Also, with silver hardware you won't have to worry too much about fading/scratching of the hardware.  Good final choice!  Post pictures when it arrives.


----------



## gratefulgirl

paula3boys said:


> I'll be rejoining in about a week. I had black pebbled NS with silver hardware but found it was too big so I sold it. I had purchased pebbled EW black with gold hardware but the lock wasn't good and MK never sent the new lock they promised so I returned the bag. I had raspberry saffiano but didn't love the new tab closure so sold it too. Now I have black pebbled EW with silver hardware (which I prefer) coming to me soon! I'd like to find luggage some day if I find that black EW is good for me! I still worry about the weight of the lock and getting scratches on it too. I may try the screen protector thing again. I tried before and wasn't able to do it right lol.
> 
> Here is a picture from my lovely seller
> View attachment 3079205




This is really nice! I own the NS luggage in soft leather and I love it! It's my go to bag. I really like that I can use it as a shoulder bag which I can't do with my saffiano Hamilton.


----------



## ubo22

gratefulgirl said:


> This is really nice! I own the NS luggage in soft leather and I love it! It's my go to bag. I really like that I can use it as a shoulder bag which I can't do with my saffiano Hamilton.


Why can't you use your saffiano n/s Hamilton as a shoulder bag?


----------



## gratefulgirl

ubo22 said:


> Why can't you use your saffiano n/s Hamilton as a shoulder bag?




Sorry, I wasn't clear. I meant using the short handles on my shoulder. The short handles on the saffiano is a bit stiffer and my arms are too big lol. I occasionally use the longer strap, but I like using the short strap.


----------



## ubo22

gratefulgirl said:


> Sorry, I wasn't clear. I meant using the short handles on my shoulder. The short handles on the saffiano is a bit stiffer and my arms are too big lol. I occasionally use the longer strap, but I like using the short strap.


Oh, okay.  I love using the shoulder strap on my saffiano n/s Hamilton tote.  It's very comfy.


----------



## paula3boys

gratefulgirl said:


> Sorry, I wasn't clear. I meant using the short handles on my shoulder. The short handles on the saffiano is a bit stiffer and my arms are too big lol. I occasionally use the longer strap, but I like using the short strap.



I completely understand. I like the option to use the handles or the strap on my shoulder and definitely cannot do this with the saffiano Hamilton


----------



## Bag Fetish

paula3boys said:


> I'll be rejoining in about a week. I had black pebbled NS with silver hardware but found it was too big so I sold it. I had purchased pebbled EW black with gold hardware but the lock wasn't good and MK never sent the new lock they promised so I returned the bag. I had raspberry saffiano but didn't love the new tab closure so sold it too. Now I have black pebbled EW with silver hardware (which I prefer) coming to me soon! I'd like to find luggage some day if I find that black EW is good for me! I still worry about the weight of the lock and getting scratches on it too. I may try the screen protector thing again. I tried before and wasn't able to do it right lol.
> 
> Here is a picture from my lovely seller
> View attachment 3079205




Love this bag.. 
If I could get rid of one more black bag this is the bag that will replace it [emoji177][emoji379]


----------



## fieldsinspring

Michaelkors.com finally lowered the price of the black euro Hamilton to $179, 50% off


----------



## gratefulgirl

Saw this in TJ Maxx today.


----------



## Scooch

gratefulgirl said:


> Saw this in TJ Maxx today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086148




I'm surprised it still has the lock and key attached to it! Whenever I come across a Hamilton in TJ Maxx or Marshalls there usually missing


----------



## MKbaglover

I am now a member of this club (I don't think my mini counted!) with this beauty!  I think I would have preferred silver hardware but I loved the colour and wasn't overly keen on the new colours out so far so I went for this!  It is EW blossom.


----------



## Pinkalicious

paula3boys said:


> I'll be rejoining in about a week. I had black pebbled NS with silver hardware but found it was too big so I sold it. I had purchased pebbled EW black with gold hardware but the lock wasn't good and MK never sent the new lock they promised so I returned the bag. I had raspberry saffiano but didn't love the new tab closure so sold it too. Now I have black pebbled EW with silver hardware (which I prefer) coming to me soon! I'd like to find luggage some day if I find that black EW is good for me! I still worry about the weight of the lock and getting scratches on it too. I may try the screen protector thing again. I tried before and wasn't able to do it right lol.
> 
> Here is a picture from my lovely seller
> View attachment 3079205




Oooh this is so pretty! I was looking at soft leather black with shw hamiltons but I decided against it since I just got a black Coach. I keep seeing soft leather hamiltons everywhere and they look so easy to wear. Can't wait for you to get her!


----------



## Pinkalicious

gratefulgirl said:


> Saw this in TJ Maxx today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086148




Which one!! How much was it? I'm in San Diego.. Gonna go to Tj maxx today haha



MKbaglover said:


> I am now a member of this club (I don't think my mini counted!) with this beauty!  I think I would have preferred silver hardware but I loved the colour and wasn't overly keen on the new colours out so far so I went for this!  It is EW blossom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086795




MKbaglover this is beautiful! I love blossom! I think gold makes it look fab as it brings out the warmth and the pinkness  was this your birthday gift? Congrats!


----------



## Nan246

Oh my gosh ladies I saw 2 new raspberry hammies with shw on eBay for 227 with free ship. I paid like 100 more for mine. Is it crazy go get another one? I love this hammy so much! Do you have 2 of the same bag? Waste of money, huh....


----------



## gratefulgirl

Pinkalicious said:


> Which one!! How much was it? I'm in San Diego.. Gonna go to Tj maxx today haha
> 
> 
> I live in Oklahoma, but I would definitely check out your local store. It was $179.99.


----------



## MKbaglover

Pinkalicious said:


> Which one!! How much was it? I'm in San Diego.. Gonna go to Tj maxx today haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MKbaglover this is beautiful! I love blossom! I think gold makes it look fab as it brings out the warmth and the pinkness  was this your birthday gift? Congrats!


Thank you! You are right about making it a warmer pink.  I got it because I thought it would still look good on a bright Winters day with a black coat so it won't be restricted to a season!  It is an early birthday gift but I have been allowed to use it and not wait


----------



## the_baglover

MKbaglover said:


> I am now a member of this club (I don't think my mini counted!) with this beauty!  I think I would have preferred silver hardware but I loved the colour and wasn't overly keen on the new colours out so far so I went for this!  It is EW blossom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086795



Congrats! It's very pretty. I think the gold chain brings more contrast to the pale pink.


----------



## inlovewbags

MKbaglover said:


> I am now a member of this club (I don't think my mini counted!) with this beauty!  I think I would have preferred silver hardware but I loved the colour and wasn't overly keen on the new colours out so far so I went for this!  It is EW blossom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086795



Lovely color!  I have a grayson in this color..congrats!


----------



## MKbaglover

the_baglover said:


> Congrats! It's very pretty. I think the gold chain brings more contrast to the pale pink.





inlovewbags said:


> Lovely color!  I have a grayson in this color..congrats!



Thank you, I really love this colour and the gold hardware adds a bit of bling and I am enjoying the gold hardware the more I carry it about!!


----------



## myluvofbags

MKbaglover said:


> I am now a member of this club (I don't think my mini counted!) with this beauty!  I think I would have preferred silver hardware but I loved the colour and wasn't overly keen on the new colours out so far so I went for this!  It is EW blossom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086795



It's beautiful,  congrats!


----------



## paula3boys

Arrived Saturday but I wasn't home to get till today


----------



## marcott2

ladies, does anyone have or have seen in the past the black original pebbled leather with the jewel square black crystal fasteners? think the bag was called "jewel" 2-3 years ago? can you post some pics if you have some and do you like the look of it? thanks for opinions!!


----------



## MKbaglover

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 3087564
> 
> Arrived Saturday but I wasn't home to get till today


I really like this!  I saw it on sale here a couple of weeks ago and I really liked it but couldn't decide and then it was gone!  That then prompted my recent purchase.  I agree about the tab closure on the new bags.  When I ordered my new bag the stock image had the original closure where the two sides push together and I thought they maybe changed back.  When I got it, it had the tab closure.  I was surprised as blossom is a fairly new colour and how can the stock picture show a different closure- I was really hoping it would the older style.  The bag is a gift and I love the bag so I am keeping it anyway.


----------



## paula3boys

MKbaglover said:


> I really like this!  I saw it on sale here a couple of weeks ago and I really liked it but couldn't decide and then it was gone!  That then prompted my recent purchase.  I agree about the tab closure on the new bags.  When I ordered my new bag the stock image had the original closure where the two sides push together and I thought they maybe changed back.  When I got it, it had the tab closure.  I was surprised as blossom is a fairly new colour and how can the stock picture show a different closure- I was really hoping it would the older style.  The bag is a gift and I love the bag so I am keeping it anyway.




I hate when stock pics are misleading! Blossom is a pretty color though so enjoy!


----------



## Muddzdirt

Belk Blue (limited edition) N/S Hamilton.


----------



## lillywillowbug

Muddzdirt said:


> Belk Blue (limited edition) N/S Hamilton.




Love your whole outfit! Is that color still available? Its gorgeous!


----------



## Muddzdirt

I tried to search for it (looking for the matching wallet), but unfortunately, no luck.


----------



## Muddzdirt

lillywillowbug said:


> Love your whole outfit! Is that color still available? Its gorgeous!



I tried to search for it (looking for the matching wallet), but unfortunately, no luck.


----------



## the_baglover

Small EW in Blush. It's such a pretty colour. A perfect summer neutral. Now I want to find this colour for a large selma.


----------



## ubo22

Muddzdirt said:


> Belk Blue (limited edition) N/S Hamilton.


 
Great outfit!  Such a pretty blue.  Those limited edition colors are so unique.



the_baglover said:


> Small EW in Blush. It's such a pretty colour. A perfect summer neutral. Now I want to find this colour for a large selma.


Your blush Hamilton is so pretty.  I love that color with the gold accent hardware.


----------



## Nan246

Muddzdirt said:


> Belk Blue (limited edition) N/S Hamilton.



You look fabulous!!! Nice blue color!


----------



## TnC

Muddzdirt said:


> Belk Blue (limited edition) N/S Hamilton.



So gorgeous! Love the whole outfit!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Muddzdirt said:


> Belk Blue (limited edition) N/S Hamilton.




LOVE your bag and LOVE your outfit!!! Love all those colors!


----------



## Muddzdirt

Nan246 said:


> You look fabulous!!! Nice blue color!



Thank you!







TnC said:


> So gorgeous! Love the whole outfit!




Thank you! 






BeachBagGal said:


> LOVE your bag and LOVE your outfit!!! Love all those colors!



Thank you!


----------



## breezyme

diya hana said:


> yeah so dilemma. I'm little bit more into pear and fuschia not the aquamarine. But pear seems not so a neutral color. If I have to choose green then, I like the color of hamilton apple than pear. Probaby I will take fuschia... gotta get through this tough decision


i got the aquamarine and now that summer is coming to an end i kinda regrett my purchase 200 and im gonna have to pack it up.i should have gotten a dif color.


----------



## Nan246

breezyme said:


> i got the aquamarine and now that summer is coming to an end i kinda regrett my purchase 200 and im gonna have to pack it up.i should have gotten a dif color.



Aww I love the aquamarine! Fall does not start till sep 21!  Enjoy it! It is such a beautiful color. It makes one happy and cheerful. I spent 200 on mine too.


----------



## breezyme

Muddzdirt said:


> Belk Blue (limited edition) N/S Hamilton.





Nan246 said:


> Aww I love the aquamarine! Fall does not start till sep 21!  Enjoy it! It is such a beautiful color. It makes one happy and cheerful. I spent 200 on mine too.





aww ty it really is a beautiful color ,enjoy yours too! ty


----------



## Younglove

OMG that is soo pretty!


----------



## Scooch

breezyme said:


> i got the aquamarine and now that summer is coming to an end i kinda regrett my purchase 200 and im gonna have to pack it up.i should have gotten a dif color.




Absolutely not! I have the Hamilton in aquamarine and I love it! Goes with a lot and I know I will pull it out and rock it in the dead of winter! When it's cold and dreary out it will add a little brightness to my wardrobe!


----------



## paula3boys

Scooch said:


> Absolutely not! I have the Hamilton in aquamarine and I love it! Goes with a lot and I know I will pull it out and rock it in the dead of winter! When it's cold and dreary out it will add a little brightness to my wardrobe!




Agree


----------



## Purseloco

+1


----------



## breezyme

Scooch said:


> Absolutely not! I have the Hamilton in aquamarine and I love it! Goes with a lot and I know I will pull it out and rock it in the dead of winter! When it's cold and dreary out it will add a little brightness to my wardrobe!





i ended up returning my aqua marine,but i did exchange for the raspberry omg i love it,i'd use this pink year around ,not only did i get the large tote hamilton i got the east  west too . in raspberry and electric blue lord and taylor has a sale.


----------



## trefusisgirl

When I was in TK Maxx earlier they had a large micro studded black hamilton it isn't the one I have it was a lot larger.  Looked huge.  They also had the one I have in orange with ghw or a medium green with ghw.  Black micro was £149, others £129.  Also had a cameo calf hair traveller with black leather reduced to £105.  Lots of bargains, but none that would go in my collection.  My one hammie will have to stay the only one for a bit longer and put up with socialising with all my Selmas.


----------



## Nan246

breezyme said:


> i ended up returning my aqua marine,but i did exchange for the raspberry omg i love it,i'd use this pink year around ,not only did i get the large tote hamilton i got the east  west too . in raspberry and electric blue lord and taylor has a sale.


Congrats!!! I love the raspberry. I have 2 of them. I have the blue one too! You are set for the fall!


----------



## Nan246

Hi I'm thinking of getting pearl grey. I wonder if it's too light?


----------



## trefusisgirl

Nan246 said:


> Hi I'm thinking of getting pearl grey. I wonder if it's too light?




I saw pearl grey IRL for first time today on A selma and it is a lovely colour.  I didn't think it was too pale.  I have a hammie in heather grey and I didn't feel it was that much lighter.


----------



## ubo22

Nan246 said:


> Hi I'm thinking of getting pearl grey. I wonder if it's too light?


Pearl grey can be carried year-round.  It's a beautiful, iridescent grey that can look really good in the summer, but also fabulous in the winter.


----------



## Nan246

ubo22 said:


> Pearl grey can be carried year-round.  It's a beautiful, iridescent grey that can look really good in the summer, but also fabulous in the winter.



Thank you for your advice! I'm going to get one since I can wear year round! I live in CA so it's kind of all seasons here! Thanks!


----------



## Nan246

trefusisgirl said:


> I saw pearl grey IRL for first time today on A selma and it is a lovely colour.  I didn't think it was too pale.  I have a hammie in heather grey and I didn't feel it was that much lighter.



Thank you! I have so many dark color ones like brown navy coffee so I wasn't sure. I'm going to get one!


----------



## Younglove

Nan246 said:


> Thank you! I have so many dark color ones like brown navy coffee so I wasn't sure. I'm going to get one!



Def get the pearl gray! I just bought one yesterday and it's so perfect and literally looks good with EVERYTHING!


----------



## Nan246

Younglove said:


> Def get the pearl gray! I just bought one yesterday and it's so perfect and literally looks good with EVERYTHING!



Thanks!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Nan246 said:


> Thank you! I have so many dark color ones like brown navy coffee so I wasn't sure. I'm going to get one!




If u have no lighter colours i'd say pearl grey is a good idea.  It will go with everything.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Younglove said:


> Def get the pearl gray! I just bought one yesterday and it's so perfect and literally looks good with EVERYTHING!




Jealous! What did you get style wise? It's a stunning colour.


----------



## breezyme

nan246 said:


> congrats!!! I love the raspberry. I have 2 of them. I have the blue one too! You are set for the fall!


 

thank you,they are gorgeous .enjoy yours too!


----------



## J3nnif3r8

the_baglover said:


> Small EW in Blush. It's such a pretty colour. A perfect summer neutral. Now I want to find this colour for a large selma.


 Zappos has the large Selma in blush!


----------



## Younglove

trefusisgirl said:


> Jealous! What did you get style wise? It's a stunning colour.



I got the e/w saffiano Hamilton it was actually on sale for $150 at the outlet! I couldn't resist!


----------



## Nan246

Younglove said:


> I got the e/w saffiano Hamilton it was actually on sale for $150 at the outlet! I couldn't resist!



Great price and cool color!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Younglove said:


> I got the e/w saffiano Hamilton it was actually on sale for $150 at the outlet! I couldn't resist!




That is one of the nicest bags I've seen.  It really goes well with the shw.  It does look very similar to my heather grey.  You must be so pleased with it.

Personally I don't think it would have been as nice with ghw.  

What a total bargain price as well, congrats.  My heather grey is soft leather, but seeing this I now want one in saffiano.  In fact, I just want your bag lol.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Younglove said:


> I got the e/w saffiano Hamilton it was actually on sale for $150 at the outlet! I couldn't resist!







Actually, I'd forgotten how dark mine is, so now I want one like yours even more!


----------



## keishapie1973

trefusisgirl said:


> View attachment 3092685
> 
> 
> Actually, I'd forgotten how dark mine is, so now I want one like yours even more!



I drool a little bit every time I see your bag......


----------



## Younglove

trefusisgirl said:


> View attachment 3092685
> 
> 
> Actually, I'd forgotten how dark mine is, so now I want one like yours even more!



Girl you're crazy, your bag is gorgeous! I love it! I really prefer n/s totes over e/w!


----------



## trefusisgirl

keishapie1973 said:


> I drool a little bit every time I see your bag......




Lol, well I have leather protected it so drool away.  I feel the same about yours.  We could both justify having one of the others as well, as they are quite different.  Will be on the look out.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Younglove said:


> Girl you're crazy, your bag is gorgeous! I love it! I really prefer n/s totes over e/w!




Oh don't worry it would be as well as, not instead of now I see they are quite different.  You can never have too many kors bags.


----------



## myluvofbags

trefusisgirl said:


> View attachment 3092685
> 
> 
> Actually, I'd forgotten how dark mine is, so now I want one like yours even more!



This is beautiful,  perfect shade of grey and great with the shw.


----------



## trefusisgirl

myluvofbags said:


> This is beautiful,  perfect shade of grey and great with the shw.




I haven't used it for a few weeks so forgot how much I like it.  Am going away this weekend coming and think I may take that and my crossbody Bedford as my bags.


----------



## lillywillowbug

Muddzdirt said:


> I tried to search for it (looking for the matching wallet), but unfortunately, no luck.




Oh my gosh! Your lovely pic and seeing your collection pics have helped me make the decision to purchase a N/S Hamilton. I just ordered the electric blue from Macy's last night. I'm usually a Selma girl, but I've always liked the Hamilton. I'm also thinking about the dark khaki or dark dune N/S hamilton now too!


----------



## ubo22

lillywillowbug said:


> Oh my gosh! Your lovely pic and seeing your collection pics have helped me make the decision to purchase a N/S Hamilton. I just ordered the electric blue from Macy's last night. I'm usually a Selma girl, but I've always liked the Hamilton. I'm also thinking about the dark khaki or dark dune N/S hamilton now too!


You're going to love electric blue and love the n/s Hamilton.  Please post pics after it arrives.    Also, I highly recommend either dark khaki or dark dune for #2.


----------



## lillywillowbug

ubo22 said:


> You're going to love electric blue and love the n/s Hamilton.  Please post pics after it arrives.    Also, I highly recommend either dark khaki or dark dune for #2.




Will definitely post pics. I'm really excited. I googled dark dune Hamilton and your pic came up  Looks perfect on you! I'm obsessing over MK bags these days. I was an LV addict and now I'm back to loving MK


----------



## MKbaglover

Younglove said:


> I got the e/w saffiano Hamilton it was actually on sale for $150 at the outlet! I couldn't resist!


Since my recent purchase of my first E/W Hamilton I can now appreciate much more how lovely this bag is, the colour is perfect and at that price, it is even better!


----------



## ubo22

lillywillowbug said:


> Will definitely post pics. I'm really excited. I googled dark dune Hamilton and your pic came up  Looks perfect on you! I'm obsessing over MK bags these days. I was an LV addict and now I'm back to loving MK


 
I was never an LV addict, but definitely an LV connoisseur.  Now, like you, MK seems to be my new obsession.  So many new styles every season.  It's mind bogling.  




MKbaglover said:


> Since my recent purchase of my first E/W Hamilton I can now appreciate much more how lovely this bag is, the colour is perfect and at that price, it is even better!


 
I felt exactly the same way after purchasing my first Hamilton.  I couldn't believe I had overlooked its style and sophistication for so long beforehand.  :shame:


----------



## Weekend shopper

Electric Blue Hamilton


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Weekend shopper said:


> Electric Blue Hamilton
> View attachment 3095161



Lady. You going to make me get this &#128525;


----------



## Weekend shopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lady. You going to make me get this &#128525;



I definitely recommend this color it is absolutely gorgeous IRL.


----------



## lillywillowbug

Weekend shopper said:


> Electric Blue Hamilton
> View attachment 3095161




Oh wow! We'll be bag twins soon. I get mine on Thursday


----------



## Weekend shopper

lillywillowbug said:


> Oh wow! We'll be bag twins soon. I get mine on Thursday



Congrats on your Hamilton


----------



## lillywillowbug

I know that this is the MK forum, but I wanted to get some opinions...I'm thinking about exchanging this Coach gramercy for a dark dune N/S Hamilton. I already have the gramercy in red. Should I or shouldn't I?


----------



## paula3boys

lillywillowbug said:


> I know that this is the MK forum, but I wanted to get some opinions...I'm thinking about exchanging this Coach gramercy for a dark dune N/S Hamilton. I already have the gramercy in red. Should I or shouldn't I?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3096866




I think people in an MK forum will say MK lol


----------



## Sarah03

lillywillowbug said:


> I know that this is the MK forum, but I wanted to get some opinions...I'm thinking about exchanging this Coach gramercy for a dark dune N/S Hamilton. I already have the gramercy in red. Should I or shouldn't I?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3096866




Do you plan to carry these as satchels or shoulder bags?  The reason I ask is because I saw someone with a NS Saffiano Hamilton that had been shoulder carried & it looked sloppy as the bag started to get a weird shape from being carried that way.


----------



## lillywillowbug

paula3boys said:


> I think people in an MK forum will say MK lol




I think that's what I was hoping for LOL.


----------



## Younglove

I would go with the mk only because I don't like exotic bags they just don't look good to me plus I know that bag is like twice as much as the mk so it would save you quite a bit  If you get the mk get it in saffiano bc the soft leather hamiltons sag and get all rumpled!


----------



## lillywillowbug

Sarah03 said:


> Do you plan to carry these as satchels or shoulder bags?  The reason I ask is because I saw someone with a NS Saffiano Hamilton that had been shoulder carried & it looked sloppy as the bag started to get a weird shape from being carried that way.




I plan to carry the Hamilton it by hand most of the time and by shoulder only rarely. I really like the way it looks hand carried. As for the gramercy, I usually carry my red gramercy with the shoulder strap.


----------



## lillywillowbug

Younglove said:


> I would go with the mk only because I don't like exotic bags they just don't look good to me plus I know that bag is like twice as much as the mk so it would save you quite a bit  If you get the mk get it in saffiano bc the soft leather hamiltons sag and get all rumpled!




Thanks for the reply! I'm leaning towards going with the MK. Just deciding if the NS tote is the size I want to go with.


----------



## lillywillowbug

Officially joining the club with my electric blue NS tote.


----------



## ubo22

lillywillowbug said:


> Officially joining the club with my electric blue NS tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097432


Gorgeous!


----------



## lillywillowbug

ubo22 said:


> Gorgeous!




Thanks! Now I really want the dark dune


----------



## CocoChannel

lillywillowbug said:


> Officially joining the club with my electric blue NS tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097432




Gorgeous in electric blue!!!! I've been thinking a lot about this color and it's so nice on the Hamilton with the gold hardware...Enjoy[emoji4]


----------



## lillywillowbug

CocoChannel said:


> Gorgeous in electric blue!!!! I've been thinking a lot about this color and it's so nice on the Hamilton with the gold hardware...Enjoy[emoji4]




Thanks! You should go for it! Electric blue is on sale at Macy's. Perfect time to get it.


----------



## laurelenas

lillywillowbug said:


> Officially joining the club with my electric blue NS tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097432




Nice! The Electric blue really suits that bag. Congrats!


----------



## Sarah03

lillywillowbug said:


> I plan to carry the Hamilton it by hand most of the time and by shoulder only rarely. I really like the way it looks hand carried. As for the gramercy, I usually carry my red gramercy with the shoulder strap.




Well, I am not sure then. Lol. I think they're both beautiful bags. If you love the Grammercy, I'd say go with that. MK doesn't discontinue popular styles as quickly as Coach, so the G may be harder to find later on. If you're not into multiples I'd say go with MK!  Either way you can't go wrong!


----------



## ubo22

lillywillowbug said:


> Thanks! Now I really want the dark dune


You should definitely get it in dark dune!  It looks great with gold hardware, too.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lillywillowbug said:


> Officially joining the club with my electric blue NS tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097432


Yummmmm yummmmm


----------



## Scooch

A little retail therapy on lunch hour! Shocked that they even had this bag


----------



## lillywillowbug

Scooch said:


> A little retail therapy on lunch hour! Shocked that they even had this bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097857




Retail therapy is the best! Congrats!!


----------



## CocoChannel

Scooch said:


> A little retail therapy on lunch hour! Shocked that they even had this bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097857
> 
> 
> Love retail therapy and especially TJ Maxx! What a great find...enjoy[emoji4]


----------



## Handbaglover222

Found this for £149! I love the soft leather and prefer the older style hamiltons  this is my first hamilton


----------



## Shanelle87

You're going to love this hamilton!! I've had it for 2 years & it's still one of my favorites....it's a classic for sure!!


----------



## fieldsinspring

New outlet version in blossom


----------



## ubo22

fieldsinspring said:


> New outlet version in blossom


Pretty!


----------



## lillywillowbug

fieldsinspring said:


> New outlet version in blossom




Such a pretty color!


----------



## smileydimples

fieldsinspring said:


> New outlet version in blossom


Soft leather yum!!!


----------



## MKbaglover

Handbaglover222 said:


> Found this for £149! I love the soft leather and prefer the older style hamiltons  this is my first hamilton





fieldsinspring said:


> New outlet version in blossom



Both of these bags are beautiful, I really like the soft leather without the lock to weigh it down! Enjoy.


----------



## fieldsinspring

Thank you all so much!! I always fall in love with the lock on the hamilton but it is always too clunky and heavy for my lifestyle. I love this color! couldn't beat the prices they have going on now and I went for it. 



ubo22 said:


> Pretty!





lillywillowbug said:


> Such a pretty color!





smileydimples said:


> Soft leather yum!!!





MKbaglover said:


> Both of these bags are beautiful, I really like the soft leather without the lock to weigh it down! Enjoy.


----------



## Apelila

I'm over Summer I'm getting ready for fall so here is my BOTD!


----------



## keishapie1973

Apelila said:


> I'm over Summer I'm getting ready for fall so here is my BOTD!



Very pretty!!! I'm over Summer too and thinking about pulling out my luggage Selma. I miss her....&#128516;


----------



## TnC

Apelila said:


> I'm over Summer I'm getting ready for fall so here is my BOTD!



Beautiful collection! I'm over summer too haha. Can't wait until it gets cooler so I can bust out my boots! I think my next bag might be in luggage. It's perfect for fall!


----------



## gratefulgirl

TnC said:


> Beautiful collection! I'm over summer too haha. Can't wait until it gets cooler so I can bust out my boots! I think my next bag might be in luggage. It's perfect for fall!




Love Boot season!!!!


----------



## MKbaglover

Apelila said:


> I'm over Summer I'm getting ready for fall so here is my BOTD!





keishapie1973 said:


> Very pretty!!! I'm over Summer too and thinking about pulling out my luggage Selma. I miss her....&#128516;



I wish could say that, Summer never arrived here!! I wore my sandals a few days in June and the past 2 days.  It was announced that July was the coldest in 20 years and now they say we are in for more cold weather!!!  I'm looking forward to my bags that are waiting to be used but I'm holding on to my Summer bags for a while longer, I need to brighten the dull cold days with something.  I like the soft leather hamilton in luggage btw!


----------



## MKbaglover

TnC said:


> Beautiful collection! I'm over summer too haha. Can't wait until it gets cooler so I can bust out my boots! I think my next bag might be in luggage. It's perfect for fall!





gratefulgirl said:


> Love Boot season!!!!



I know I just complained about having no Summer but I do love Autumn, the crisp brought days and my lovely coats, scarves and boots!  I just wish we could have had a bit of Summer- I was wearing my ankle boots and skinny jeans most of July!


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> I wish could say that, Summer never arrived here!! I wore my sandals a few days in June and the past 2 days.  It was announced that July was the coldest in 20 years and now they say we are in for more cold weather!!!  I'm looking forward to my bags that are waiting to be used but I'm holding on to my Summer bags for a while longer, I need to brighten the dull cold days with something.  I like the soft leather hamilton in luggage btw!



I know just what you mean MKbaglover! We haven't had much of a summer have we. I'm getting the use out of Blush while I still can. Thinking about getting my Dark Khaki out again for September.


----------



## DiamondsForever

fieldsinspring said:


> New outlet version in blossom



This is beautiful


----------



## Apelila

MKbaglover said:


> I wish could say that, Summer never arrived here!! I wore my sandals a few days in June and the past 2 days.  It was announced that July was the coldest in 20 years and now they say we are in for more cold weather!!!  I'm looking forward to my bags that are waiting to be used but I'm holding on to my Summer bags for a while longer, I need to brighten the dull cold days with something.  I like the soft leather hamilton in luggage btw!


Sorry Hun if you didn't get a lot of sunny weather and bright blue sky...We are dry here in Seattle it's not normal for summer but for the past 3 months it's just way too hot and not fun any longer....I luv spring and fall those two I look forward the most.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Apelila said:


> I'm over Summer I'm getting ready for fall so here is my BOTD!




I had this colour in the Large Traveler style, just gave it away! I am left with the black and was considering selling it but after seeing this I'm having second thoughts.


----------



## Apelila

reginaPhalange said:


> I had this colour in the Large Traveler style, just gave it away! I am left with the black and was considering selling it but after seeing this I'm having second thoughts.


Oh no....I have the black Hamilton as well in pebbled leather both of my Hamilton is in soft leather and both are old but I'm so glad I purchased this before they discontinue. I believe that black bag is always out there easy to find in any Brand. But this color is so rich looking and the color is very unique IMO.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Apelila said:


> Oh no....I have the black Hamilton as well in pebbled leather both of my Hamilton is in soft leather and both are old but I'm so glad I purchased this before they discontinue. I believe that black bag is always out there easy to find in any Brand. But this color is so rich looking and the color is very unique IMO.




The Travelers are vitello leather, which is smooth compared to pebbled leather which is grainy. Does the MK pebbled leather hold its shape well? Almost all my bags are saffiano because I prefer the structure.


----------



## Apelila

reginaPhalange said:


> The Travelers are vitello leather, which is smooth compared to pebbled leather which is grainy. Does the MK pebbled leather hold its shape well? Almost all my bags are saffiano because I prefer the structure.


I will post my BOTD and this beauty is 5 years old my first MK and in pebbled leather&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## reginaPhalange

Apelila said:


> I will post my BOTD and this beauty is 5 years old my first MK and in pebbled leather[emoji173]&#65039;




That's amazing! The only bags I have in pebbled leather are small crossbodys, mostly from Marc Jacob


----------



## Apelila

When your in doubt where all black my Bag for tomorrow I have a long meeting so I think this beauty will be perfect companion 5 years old Hamilton EW in pebbled leather


----------



## Loved by Kors

I'm so excited I just got my Michael kors n/s hamilton in navy with gold studs. The navy color comes off much darker in phots but irl it is gorgeous! It's like a midnight navy!! I have died and gone to heaven!!!!!!


----------



## marcott2

ubo22 said:


> I love the specchio Hamilton series that came out a couple years back.  The coffee/gold combo was one of my favorites.  I also loved the black/silver, too.  I never ended up getting one because my n/s Hamilton totes are my weekday briefcase/tote alternatives.  The specchio seems more of a dressy handbag.  I currently own a dark dune n/s Hamilton tote and LOVE it!  I got mine on eBay new with tags in its original packaging and shipping box for only $192.50 last year.  It was a steal, and I jumped on it!  Keep your eyes out for one because they're still around and MK tends to bring back that color in the Fall and then discount at the end of the season.




been a couple months but had to share with you......I bought the dark dune tonight on Belk.com for 213.00 no tax and no shipping charge!!! IM SO EXCITED. cant believe it is on sale. I have to say I am TOTALLY ADDICTED TO THESE BAGS. They are the most functional, professional yet casual, stylish bags! in two months since I acquired my first black saffiano with gold HW at Nordies, I now have 8 in total. Im pathetic, I know. and truly should not be spending...BUT found all of them for a good deal. Most expensive being my black pebble with rose gold hardware for 300.00 on ebay, but was NWT and is my FAVORITE ONE. I also have vanilla pebbled with rose gold HW, black/gray colorblock with silver HW, black patent with silver HW, MK black PVC logo with silver HW, the XL black pebbled HW from 2010 black with silver HW that was in new/mint condition that I found for 161.00 online, and incoming is the dark dune large Hamilton tote making the 8th! I HAVE TO STOP. LV is easy for me to limit myself to 1 bag (last year two) a year due to price......BUT THESE ARE TOO TEMPTING being the price point and the crazy sales or the deals online with new preloved. God help me as I do need to stop!


----------



## ubo22

marcott2 said:


> been a couple months but had to share with you......I bought the dark dune tonight on Belk.com for 213.00 no tax and no shipping charge!!! IM SO EXCITED. cant believe it is on sale. I have to say I am TOTALLY ADDICTED TO THESE BAGS. They are the most functional, professional yet casual, stylish bags! in two months since I acquired my first black saffiano with gold HW at Nordies, I now have 8 in total. Im pathetic, I know. and truly should not be spending...BUT found all of them for a good deal. Most expensive being my black pebble with rose gold hardware for 300.00 on ebay, but was NWT and is my FAVORITE ONE. I also have vanilla pebbled with rose gold HW, black/gray colorblock with silver HW, black patent with silver HW, MK black PVC logo with silver HW, the XL black pebbled HW from 2010 black with silver HW that was in new/mint condition that I found for 161.00 online, and incoming is the dark dune large Hamilton tote making the 8th! I HAVE TO STOP. LV is easy for me to limit myself to 1 bag (last year two) a year due to price......BUT THESE ARE TOO TEMPTING being the price point and the crazy sales or the deals online with new preloved. God help me as I do need to stop!


Congratulations on your latest deal.  Yes, MK is definitely addictive.  I ended up with 9 and somehow got myself to stop.  Now I will only purchase if the bag fits 100% of my criteria and needs.  Enjoy all of your beautiful MK bags.


----------



## Nan246

Congrats! So happy for you! You got them at nice prices and in beautiful styles and colors. Yes, enjoy your bags!! Glad to see you got the one with rose hw that you were drooling over! Btw I got my purple bag but it's a studded Selma since I have many hammies.


----------



## Nan246

ubo22 said:


> Congratulations on your latest deal.  Yes, MK is definitely addictive.  I ended up with 9 and somehow got myself to stop.  Now I will only purchase if the bag fits 100% of my criteria and needs.  Enjoy all of your beautiful MK bags.



I'm slowing down too with purchases. I need to stop but then I moved in to mk flats to go with the bags. Lol I think I can totally stop now and be happy with what I have.


----------



## Nan246

Loved by Kors said:


> I'm so excited I just got my Michael kors n/s hamilton in navy with gold studs. The navy color comes off much darker in phots but irl it is gorgeous! It's like a midnight navy!! I have died and gone to heaven!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104034



That is one beautiful bag!! I have the white one.


----------



## Loved by Kors

Nan246 said:


> That is one beautiful bag!! I have the white one.




Oh do you!! I have been contemplating the white one how did yours hold up???


----------



## Nan246

Loved by Kors said:


> Oh do you!! I have been contemplating the white one how did yours hold up???



Well it's heavy with all the studs! But I like it. It goes with everything. I love your navy one!


----------



## Nan246

Loved by Kors said:


> Oh do you!! I have been contemplating the white one how did yours hold up???


its a little heavy because of the studs so I don't carry it often. It goes well with everything. I love your navy one! I heard that you shouldn't hang the bag by the handles. It will stretch them out. Enjoy your bag.


----------



## Nan246

Sorry posted 2x


----------



## Loved by Kors

Nan246 said:


> its a little heavy because of the studs so I don't carry it often. It goes well with everything. I love your navy one! I heard that you shouldn't hang the bag by the handles. It will stretch them out. Enjoy your bag.




Thank you for the tip. I love my navy and can't wait to use it but something about that white is eye catching [emoji6]


----------



## Nymeria1

Hi everyone, I'm joining the Clubhouse because today I purchased my first Hamilton bag, the E/W satchel in Dark Dune.  I've only recently started buying MKors, so I'm excited about this purchase!  I bought it at Macy's, the Shop for a Cause presale, and will pick it up on Saturday.  Can't wait!


----------



## HotMama2007

Nymeria1 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm joining the Clubhouse because today I purchased my first Hamilton bag, the E/W satchel in Dark Dune.  I've only recently started buying MKors, so I'm excited about this purchase!  I bought it at Macy's, the Shop for a Cause presale, and will pick it up on Saturday.  Can't wait!



Congrats! You should post pics when it arrives. I guess I could say I love the Hamilton style the most because I have 3 variations of it!! Lol &#128514;


----------



## Nan246

Hi everyone! I just got my first EW in burnt orange! Getting ready for fall.


----------



## Nan246

Nymeria1 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm joining the Clubhouse because today I purchased my first Hamilton bag, the E/W satchel in Dark Dune.  I've only recently started buying MKors, so I'm excited about this purchase!  I bought it at Macy's, the Shop for a Cause presale, and will pick it up on Saturday.  Can't wait!



Fantastic! DD will go with everything! Watch out you're going to want more Hamiltons! Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## keishapie1973

Nan246 said:


> Hi everyone! I just got my first EW in burnt orange! Getting ready for fall.




Pretty!!! I also love orange for fall.  I ordered a clementine bag from Macy's today. The deal was too good to pass up.....[emoji3]


----------



## Nan246

keishapie1973 said:


> Pretty!!! I also love orange for fall.  I ordered a clementine bag from Macy's today. The deal was too good to pass up.....[emoji3]


Great! Love clementine too. We are ready for fall!!


----------



## Nymeria1

HotMama2007 said:


> Congrats! You should post pics when it arrives. I guess I could say I love the Hamilton style the most because I have 3 variations of it!! Lol &#128514;
> 
> Thank you so much!  Sorry, but I don't know how to post pics yet.  Got my bag yesterday and love it!!


----------



## Nymeria1

Nan246 said:


> Fantastic! DD will go with everything! Watch out you're going to want more Hamiltons! Enjoy your new bag!



Thanks for your good wishes!! I love your new burnt orange bag, haven't seen this color yet.
Enjoy!!


----------



## Nan246

Nymeria1 said:


> Thanks for your good wishes!! I love your new burnt orange bag, haven't seen this color yet.
> Enjoy!!



Thanks Nymeria, I took a picture of the bag then click reply, then edit attachment, then choose file and then upload. Heehee


----------



## Mdonna

Hello ladies,
Which is better to buy Grape Hamilton (silver hardware) or Violet Hamilton (Gold Hardware)?


----------



## ubo22

Mdonna said:


> Hello ladies,
> Which is better to buy Grape Hamilton (silver hardware) or Violet Hamilton (Gold Hardware)?


Grape is a cool purple and violet is a warm purple.  You'll have to make your decision based on your preference.  I look better with cooler colors (i.e., blue or purple undertones) but others look better with warmer colors (i.e., yellow or red undertones).


----------



## paula3boys

Mdonna said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Which is better to buy Grape Hamilton (silver hardware) or Violet Hamilton (Gold Hardware)?




I prefer grape with silver personally


----------



## mindbodysoul

fieldsinspring said:


> New outlet version in blossom



Hi....I love your bag.  Also, I would love to know; does your bag have the country & date tag inside?   The reason I am asking is, I just purchased one but don't see the country & date tag inside.  TIA


----------



## Ellaryn

How do you store the strap/chain of your hamilton?

I recently purchased a Vanilla one, and I've left the strap as it was from the store. I noticed it was starting to mark/indent some of the leather? Should I be storing it differently? It's waiting to be water/stain repelled - hence it hasn't been used yet.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Mdonna said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Which is better to buy Grape Hamilton (silver hardware) or Violet Hamilton (Gold Hardware)?




Personally for me anything with shw will be my first choice. My traveller has shw and i have had it side by side to one with ghw and much prefer mine.


----------



## CinthiaZ

mindbodysoul said:


> Hi....I love your bag.  Also, I would love to know; does your bag have the country & date tag inside?   The reason I am asking is, I just purchased one but don't see the country & date tag inside.  TIA


Sometimes it can be very hard to find. It is a very small tab sewn onto the left seam of the interior lining. It can get lost in the folds and you really have to look for it. Most authentic MK bags have this, and the made in country tags, are on all Hamiltons, If it is not there it might be fake. Here is a very good website that can help you. I use them when I am in doubt.   http://*****************.com/    They specialize in Michael Kors, Coach and Rebcca Minkoff bags. They are ONE of only two professional authenticaticating services, that does Michael Kors.  I find the one in the link I gave you to be much faster than the other one. They always get back to me the same day! Good Luck!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Hi all, I know you rarely see me here because I don't have any Hamiltons, bui I enjoy seeing yours in all the pretty colors. My sister just found this North South Hamilton with ROSE GOLD hardware  / lock and key, and I must say, it is really awesome! Didn't think I would like it until she brought it over and when I saw it, I was in love! I have never seen one before ( in person) and am wondering if any of you have one?? I can't find one anywhere on the internet. Not even on ebay in their present OR completed listings. The last place that had one had one with the rose gold, listed it for close to 450.00!! Do these Rose gold Hamiltons cost more, for some reason? I know most North South Hamiltons usually retail at 358.00. Did this one cost more with the rose gold? My sister found it on Mercari, so we have no idea. The woman she bought it from got it as a gift, so she has no idea what it went for. She never used the bag because she didn't care for the rose gold. My sister really got a deal for it at 95.00!! The bag looks brand new! Do any of you know what these retailed for??  This pic doesn't do it justice. I am a lousy photgapher! lol!


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> Hi all, I know you rarely see me here because I don't have any Hamiltons, bui I enjoy seeing yours in all the pretty colors. My sister just found this North South Hamilton with ROSE GOLD hardware  / lock and key, and I must say, it is really awesome! Didn't think I would like it until she brought it over and when I saw it, I was in love! I have never seen one before ( in person) and am wondering if any of you have one?? I can't find one anywhere on the internet. Not even on ebay in their present OR completed listings. The last place that had one had one with the rose gold, listed it for close to 450.00!! Do these Rose gold Hamiltons cost more, for some reason? I know most North South Hamiltons usually retail at 358.00. Did this one cost more with the rose gold? My sister found it on Mercari, so we have no idea. The woman she bought it from got it as a gift, so she has no idea what it went for. She never used the bag because she didn't care for the rose gold. My sister really got a deal for it at 95.00!! The bag looks brand new! Do any of you know what these retailed for??  This pic doesn't do it justice. I am a lousy photgapher! lol!


I don't know anything about how much the rose gold Hamilton's sold for, but this bag is gorgeous!


----------



## CinthiaZ

ubo22 said:


> I don't know anything about how much the rose gold Hamilton's sold for, but this bag is gorgeous!


Thanks UBO! Yes, my sister really lucked out! Is making me want a Hamilton! lol! I never thought I would like the rose gold, and the pics don't even do it justice. But now that I've seen it in person,that rose gold is really pretty!


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> Thanks UBO! Yes, my sister really lucked out! Is making me want a Hamilton! lol! I never thought I would like the rose gold, and the pics don't even do it justice. But now that I've seen it in person,that rose gold is really pretty!


I think I like rose gold much better than the regular gold hardware on the other bags.  It's so pretty!


----------



## Loved by Kors

Has any body purchased the hamilton in the new color corn flower?  I'm loving it when I saw it at belk!!!


----------



## Nan246

I saw the luggage specchio rose gold hamilton on eBay for 299. I was going to get it but it was too big for me. I have the coffee and luggage in gold. They are bigger bags than your regular large hamilton.


----------



## Nan246

Loved by Kors said:


> Has any body purchased the hamilton in the new color corn flower?  I'm loving it when I saw it at belk!!!



Is corn flower like heritage blue? Lol it's hard to collect these blues.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Nan246 said:


> I saw the luggage specchio rose gold hamilton on eBay for 299. I was going to get it but it was too big for me. I have the coffee and luggage in gold. They are bigger bags than your regular large hamilton.


Thanks. I am thinking it went for 368.00 like most of the North South Hamiltons. I only found one on the internet and it sold for 450.00! That's why I was asking if anyone else had bought one in the Rose gold. 299.00 must have been on sale.


----------



## Loved by Kors

Nan246 said:


> Is corn flower like heritage blue? Lol it's hard to collect these blues.




I have never seen the heritage blue in real life but I was wondering too if they were similar I don't know but I loved the cornflower when I saw it!!!


----------



## paula3boys

Nan246 said:


> Is corn flower like heritage blue? Lol it's hard to collect these blues.







Loved by Kors said:


> I have never seen the heritage blue in real life but I was wondering too if they were similar I don't know but I loved the cornflower when I saw it!!!




I do t know how to describe difference, but I passed on heritage blue personally and saw cornflower in person. It is tempting, but I have so many blue shades already so I'd only get when on clearance personally. Cornflower is more subdued and heritage blue is a little brighter than cornflower. HB is more like spring and cornflower better for this time of year


----------



## anitalilac

Does the Hamilton comes in only Saffiano leather? I love the e/w with the chain strap but I am not a big fan of that leather.


----------



## paula3boys

anitalilac said:


> Does the Hamilton comes in only Saffiano leather? I love the e/w with the chain strap but I am not a big fan of that leather.




They aren't making pebbled leather in this style anymore, but you can look on eBay or Tradesy for people selling new or preloved ones


----------



## reginaPhalange

anitalilac said:


> Does the Hamilton comes in only Saffiano leather? I love the e/w with the chain strap but I am not a big fan of that leather.




They have the Hamilton Traveler's in vitello leather and the there's the PVC Hamiltons with the monogram. I haven't seen the pebbled leather ones in store in a while!


----------



## bagladyRM

I recently purchased a MK Large Hamilton in soft leather. It seems to have a stiffer feel and kind of noisy when it moves. It this normal or will it soften over time? Thanks!!


----------



## Bwtchd

CinthiaZ said:


> Hi all, I know you rarely see me here because I don't have any Hamiltons, bui I enjoy seeing yours in all the pretty colors. My sister just found this North South Hamilton with ROSE GOLD hardware  / lock and key, and I must say, it is really awesome! Didn't think I would like it until she brought it over and when I saw it, I was in love! I have never seen one before ( in person) and am wondering if any of you have one?? I can't find one anywhere on the internet. Not even on ebay in their present OR completed listings. The last place that had one had one with the rose gold, listed it for close to 450.00!! Do these Rose gold Hamiltons cost more, for some reason? I know most North South Hamiltons usually retail at 358.00. Did this one cost more with the rose gold? My sister found it on Mercari, so we have no idea. The woman she bought it from got it as a gift, so she has no idea what it went for. She never used the bag because she didn't care for the rose gold. My sister really got a deal for it at 95.00!! The bag looks brand new! Do any of you know what these retailed for??  This pic doesn't do it justice. I am a lousy photgapher! lol!



They didn't cost anymore that I am aware of. I was going to purchase one back when they were clearance-ing out the pebbled leather versions. My local MK store had the  luggage with Rose gold they had the regular price tag at the time. I opted for a Vanilla with gold but had wanted a black with RG hardware but they were all gone by that time. 

  I ended up getting a Luggage specchio with RG hardware on Tradesy a few months ago but I'm not 100% sure its authentic. I haven't had a chance to post in the thread yet to confirm.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Bwtchd said:


> They didn't cost anymore that I am aware of. I was going to purchase one back when they were clearance-ing out the pebbled leather versions. My local MK store had the  luggage with Rose gold they had the regular price tag at the time. I opted for a Vanilla with gold but had wanted a black with RG hardware but they were all gone by that time.
> 
> I ended up getting a Luggage specchio with RG hardware on Tradesy a few months ago but I'm not 100% sure its authentic. I haven't had a chance to post in the thread yet to confirm.


Since we see you are a participating member, you will get an evaluation, but still need to build up your post count yet, to at least 25 posts . It won't take long! lol! . We have been having a lot of people just coming here for free authentications and nothing more. We prefer to keep this for our participating members only. We generally send folks that just come here for authentications only, to a paid professional website. Many of them are resellers, and they really should be paying, since they are making money. Plus we don't want to take anything away from these professionals and their business. If anyone appreciates their expertise and knowledge, it is us authenticators here on this forum. 

Many of the authenticaters here, also work for paid websites and donate their time here for free! I think we should all support them. I sell on ebay and have all my bag authenticated before I sell them, even tough I KNOW they are authentic, it is nice to give my buyers assurance with a certificate of authenticity for each bag from a professional website. I personally think all sellers should do this so their buyers can rest assured. It also protects the seller from a buyer claiming it is fake, which I have had happen. Of course the bag was authentic, but I had to pay to prove it and have been using this website ever since..http://*****************.com/   They only charge me 5.00 per bag for a bulk rate order, which I think is well worth avoiding disputes and they are accepted by PayPal and ebay and most other sites like Tradsey, etc. 
I did figure out the bag retailed the same as the others. I just was caught off guard when I saw it listed for 450.00!


----------



## Nan246

Here is my green hamilton. This color was done for only 2 other style bag. It's soft leather.


----------



## Nymeria1

anitalilac said:


> Does the Hamilton comes in only Saffiano leather? I love the e/w with the chain strap but I am not a big fan of that leather.



This season MKors has come out with some new e/w Hamiltons in soft leather which I saw yesterday in Lord and Taylor:  the Navy/Black Hamilton with black hardware and the Cinder/Black Hamilton with black hardware.  They are also trimmed with black, and are really beautiful bags.  Now I just need to decide which one I want!


----------



## Nymeria1

paula3boys said:


> They aren't making pebbled leather in this style anymore, but you can look on eBay or Tradesy for people selling new or preloved ones



Check out the new Hamiltons with black hardware.  They're in beautiful soft leather.


----------



## Nan246

I know sometimes the soft leather bag like my green one does not look authentic, but mine is definite authentic with the made in country tag and the style and date tag. I'm used to the saffiano leather but am liking the softness.


----------



## paula3boys

Nymeria1 said:


> Check out the new Hamiltons with black hardware.  They're in beautiful soft leather.



Sorry, I forgot those. The couple of newer leather Hamiltons are colorblock only and still a different textured leather than the ones that I was referring to.


----------



## keishapie1973

anitalilac said:


> Does the Hamilton comes in only Saffiano leather? I love the e/w with the chain strap but I am not a big fan of that leather.





Nymeria1 said:


> This season MKors has come out with some new e/w Hamiltons in soft leather which I saw yesterday in Lord and Taylor:  the Navy/Black Hamilton with black hardware and the Cinder/Black Hamilton with black hardware.  They are also trimmed with black, and are really beautiful bags.  Now I just need to decide which one I want!





Nymeria1 said:


> Check out the new Hamiltons with black hardware.  They're in beautiful soft leather.



Yes, definitely check out the new Hamiltons. They make be just what you are looking for. Really pretty.....


----------



## Hollywood H

I wish they made more Hamilton Travelers in soft leather.
I have a medium one in black and love the style. It would look best in soft pebbled leather because the normal calfskon scratches quite easily.


----------



## Nan246

Hollywood H said:


> I wish they made more Hamilton Travelers in soft leather.
> I have a medium one in black and love the style. It would look best in soft pebbled leather because the normal calfskon scratches quite easily.



I have a black one too and have to really be careful. The traveler is s nice size.


----------



## fieldsinspring

Question for you guys
On the sale Hamilton between watermelon and dark khaki which would you choose and why?


----------



## keishapie1973

fieldsinspring said:


> Question for you guys
> On the sale Hamilton between watermelon and dark khaki which would you choose and why?



I think the dark khaki Hamilton is gorgeous and would compliment any outfit.  I also love watermelon but I definitely see it as more of a seasonal color.....


----------



## trefusisgirl

fieldsinspring said:


> Question for you guys
> On the sale Hamilton between watermelon and dark khaki which would you choose and why?




Personally dk because it looks lovely with navys and blacks and browns and given the seasons we are moving into it is ideal. However, watermelon would always add a nice bit of colour to these end of year seasons as well.  Depends what you want it to go with I guess, as watermelon would look stunning with blacks, whites and navys as well.

Are they ghw or shw?  I think dk would be stunning with shw kind of edgy and modern, but richer with ghw, both compliment it.  I am unsure which I would prefer with watermelon.

Difficult decision, good luck sure you will love whichever u plump for.


----------



## MDT

I've been out of the MK loop after a huge splurge this summer, but decided to stop by Dillard's this weekend to see if anything caught my eye. I immediately took this Wisteria Hamilton home with me! I've been waiting for a lighter purple and this one was gorgeous! My favorite MK color so far.


----------



## myluvofbags

MDT said:


> I've been out of the MK loop after a huge splurge this summer, but decided to stop by Dillard's this weekend to see if anything caught my eye. I immediately took this Wisteria Hamilton home with me! I've been waiting for a lighter purple and this one was gorgeous! My favorite MK color so far.



Omg!!!  This is the color I'm dying to have.   It looks way lighter than the other wisteria.


----------



## myluvofbags

MDT said:


> I've been out of the MK loop after a huge splurge this summer, but decided to stop by Dillard's this weekend to see if anything caught my eye. I immediately took this Wisteria Hamilton home with me! I've been waiting for a lighter purple and this one was gorgeous! My favorite MK color so far.



Just checked Dillard's site and on screen the colors look different.   As I don't have a Dillard's here yet,  I'll have to wait as I need to see this irl.   All the other wisteria colors seems darker.  &#128532;


----------



## CinthiaZ

mdt said:


> i've been out of the mk loop after a huge splurge this summer, but decided to stop by dillard's this weekend to see if anything caught my eye. I immediately took this wisteria hamilton home with me! I've been waiting for a lighter purple and this one was gorgeous! My favorite mk color so far.



great color!


----------



## laurelenas

MDT said:


> I've been out of the MK loop after a huge splurge this summer, but decided to stop by Dillard's this weekend to see if anything caught my eye. I immediately took this Wisteria Hamilton home with me! I've been waiting for a lighter purple and this one was gorgeous! My favorite MK color so far.




Oh so pretty!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

MDT said:


> I've been out of the MK loop after a huge splurge this summer, but decided to stop by Dillard's this weekend to see if anything caught my eye. I immediately took this Wisteria Hamilton home with me! I've been waiting for a lighter purple and this one was gorgeous! My favorite MK color so far.




This is gorgeous I have to get something in this color now..


----------



## MDT

Thanks ladies! 



myluvofbags said:


> Just checked Dillard's site and on screen the colors look different.   As I don't have a Dillard's here yet,  I'll have to wait as I need to see this irl.   All the other wisteria colors seems darker.  &#128532;



The Dillard's photo is more true to color. Mine's a little bright. This color is hard to capture in photos. Wisteria is still light enough, though, that I don't think it even compares to Iris, Grape and other MK purples. I like that it's less saturated than the other purples.


----------



## MKbaglover

MDT said:


> I've been out of the MK loop after a huge splurge this summer, but decided to stop by Dillard's this weekend to see if anything caught my eye. I immediately took this Wisteria Hamilton home with me! I've been waiting for a lighter purple and this one was gorgeous! My favorite MK color so far.


This colour is beautiful in the Hamilton!


----------



## MDT

MKbaglover said:


> This colour is beautiful in the Hamilton!



Totally agree. It goes so well with all the silver hardware.


----------



## MKbaglover

MDT said:


> Totally agree. It goes so well with all the silver hardware.


I agree, some colours really suit extra hardware and this is definitely one!  This is another colour that seems to grab my attention the more I see it.  I haven't seen it in the stores here yet, but I haven't been there to look for a few weeks.  I'm finally on my self imposed ban until my holiday to Vegas in a few weeks where I may make my Christmas purchase early!!


----------



## juls12

I've a question to all of you: I read somewhere on here that there is a new version to the outlet Hamilton. Could somebody tell me the differences to the old version? TIA


----------



## Antonia

mdt said:


> i've been out of the mk loop after a huge splurge this summer, but decided to stop by dillard's this weekend to see if anything caught my eye. I immediately took this wisteria hamilton home with me! I've been waiting for a lighter purple and this one was gorgeous! My favorite mk color so far.



gorgeous!!!


----------



## melbo

MDT said:


> I've been out of the MK loop after a huge splurge this summer, but decided to stop by Dillard's this weekend to see if anything caught my eye. I immediately took this Wisteria Hamilton home with me! I've been waiting for a lighter purple and this one was gorgeous! My favorite MK color so far.



Wow! So beautiful! Those could be the color that breaks my ban!
Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> Wow! So beautiful! Those could be the color that breaks my ban!
> Congrats on your new baby!



I know right!   I'm hoping this is the color we have been waiting for.   it looks darker in some images.


----------



## Muddzdirt

MDT said:


> I've been out of the MK loop after a huge splurge this summer, but decided to stop by Dillard's this weekend to see if anything caught my eye. I immediately took this Wisteria Hamilton home with me! I've been waiting for a lighter purple and this one was gorgeous! My favorite MK color so far.



Ummm...LOVE. &#128525;

Saw this online in NS size and checked here to see if anyone snatched it up. Looks beautiful! Can't wait to see it IRL this weekend...

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## haskao

Hi ladies, I have a disaster, my Hamilton soft leather purse in color luggage got stains. So I used magic eraser to remove and it took the color off the bag. It is worse than before with all these patches of faded color. How do l fix this? Thank you


----------



## laurelenas

smileydimples said:


> I'd like to welcome my new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3035226
> View attachment 3035227
> View attachment 3035228
> View attachment 3035229
> 
> 
> Blossom studded Hamilton




Gorgeous back. I'm considering getting it. How do you like it so far? Do you baby it more than other bags because of the light color?


----------



## cdtracing

I was at Macy's yesterday & was told by the SA that MK may be phasing out the Hamilton.  HMMMM... has anyone else heard this?


----------



## Nan246

haskao said:


> Hi ladies, I have a disaster, my Hamilton soft leather purse in color luggage got stains. So I used magic eraser to remove and it took the color off the bag. It is worse than before with all these patches of faded color. How do l fix this? Thank you



I'm so so sorry that happened to you!! I don't have the answer maybe take it to a bag shop? Best of luck!


----------



## Nan246

cdtracing said:


> I was at Macy's yesterday & was told by the SA that MK may be phasing out the Hamilton.  HMMMM... has anyone else heard this?



Noooooooo!!! Well maybe it'll be a collector item and be worth a lot of money later. I have at least 10 hamiltons! Maybe they ran out of good colors to make them in. Sigh.....


----------



## Scooch

Nan246 said:


> Noooooooo!!! Well maybe it'll be a collector item and be worth a lot of money later. I have at least 10 hamiltons! Maybe they ran out of good colors to make them in. Sigh.....




I thought the same thing when I saw the large signature Hamilton and medium on sale at Macy's! Wonder if it's true along with phasing out the large Selma


----------



## Suri23

Can anyone tell me if an iPad Air can fit into the east west satchel?


----------



## zakksmommy1984

My new Hamilton navy with black


----------



## smileydimples

zakksmommy1984 said:


> My new Hamilton navy with black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145931
> View attachment 3145932



I love this if I didnt already have Riley in Navy and Black I would get this!! Congrats!!


----------



## CocoChannel

zakksmommy1984 said:


> My new Hamilton navy with black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145931
> View attachment 3145932




Very nice! Love the new two tone bags!


----------



## Stacy31

My one and only Michael Kors bag.  I love the leather so much!  I do have a Riley bag on the way, so she won't be lonely for long


----------



## ubo22

Stacy31 said:


> My one and only Michael Kors bag.  I love the leather so much!  I do have a Riley bag on the way, so she won't be lonely for long


Is that saffiano leather?  What color is that?


----------



## Stacy31

ubo22 said:


> Is that saffiano leather?  What color is that?


 
Yes--saffiano leather! I was debating between this bag and the Prada saffiano tote, and I honestly think the MK bag is equal to or better in quality for a fraction of the price.  I think the color is called Pearl Grey--I purchased it last December during a Macy's sale.


----------



## ubo22

Stacy31 said:


> Yes--saffiano leather! I was debating between this bag and the Prada saffiano tote, and I honestly think the MK bag is equal to or better in quality for a fraction of the price.  I think the color is called Pearl Grey--I purchased it last December during a Macy's sale.


I love it!  So classy.  I have the same bag in dark dune saffiano leather, and it's one of my favorite bags/colors.  The quality is good and the bag is very functional.  It looks great on you.   

Someone said they are discontinuing the Hamilton.  That makes me sad because the Hamilton is such a special bag.


----------



## MDT

Scooch said:


> I thought the same thing when I saw the large signature Hamilton and medium on sale at Macy's! Wonder if it's true along with phasing out the large Selma



Oh no! I really hope they don't discontinue the Hammie. Maybe they're phasing out just the larges like seems to be happening with the large Selma? I hope they don't do away with the e/w Hamilton. It's probably my favorite style. I'm not a huge fan of some of the newer styles coming out and don't know what I'd do without new Hamiltons!


----------



## Stacy31

ubo22 said:


> I love it!  So classy.  I have the same bag in dark dune saffiano leather, and it's one of my favorite bags/colors.  The quality is good and the bag is very functional.  It looks great on you.
> 
> Someone said they are discontinuing the Hamilton.  That makes me sad because the Hamilton is such a special bag.


 


Thanks so much! I just received my Riley in peanut today, and I am waiting (fingers crossed) for the dark dune riley to go on sale.  I think dark dune is the best MK color ever, so congrats to you for owning that beauty  I hope that is not true about the discontinuation of the Hamilton!! It is a fabulous bag.  That would be so disappointing if it's true.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Figured this belongs in this thread. Guess I am a 'Hamilton Hottie' now! lol! 

OUTLET HAMILTON in TEAL with SILVER Hardware


----------



## Suri23

CinthiaZ said:


> Figured this belongs in this thread. Guess I am a 'Hamilton Hottie' now! lol!
> 
> 
> 
> OUTLET HAMILTON in TEAL with SILVER Hardware




Pretty color!!!


----------



## CocoChannel

Question??? Do the older soft leather hamiltons EW size have removable straps? Just double checking please??? Thank you!!!


----------



## Suri23

East West Hammys in Merlot and Luggage on sale at the MK website!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> Figured this belongs in this thread. Guess I am a 'Hamilton Hottie' now! lol!
> 
> OUTLET HAMILTON in TEAL with SILVER Hardware



Love the teal and SHW! I'm sooo glad you got this style! That leather is to die for!


----------



## Apelila

I wish they kept the pebbled leather in Hamilton line collection I luv my black and luggage&#10084;&#65039; thank you for letting me share&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## CocoChannel




----------



## MirandaJane

These are my hamiltons [emoji173]&#65039; I'm thinking of just selling the studded one because I like the medium size. But I'm not so sure of that thought. Can you help me decide? Thanks!


----------



## CocoChannel

MirandaJane said:


> These are my hamiltons [emoji173]&#65039; I'm thinking of just selling the studded one because I like the medium size. But I'm not so sure of that thought. Can you help me decide? Thanks!




Love your studded one a lot![emoji7] I think you should reconsider or it might be worth it to get another bag you absolutely love also[emoji5]&#65039; it's a beauty! It's like can I buy it?lol


----------



## MirandaJane

CocoChannel said:


> Love your studded one a lot![emoji7] I think you should reconsider or it might be worth it to get another bag you absolutely love also[emoji5]&#65039; it's a beauty! It's like can I buy it?lol




[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;thanks! I think you've changed my mind quickly because I used it in the office again today lol!


----------



## Scooch

Macy's has a new design on the Hamilton logo tote, it's the large east west design with the center divider, brown and vanilla available! Can't wait to see it in person


----------



## fieldsinspring

I saw online also and I love it! I've always wished he would make an in between  size! 





Scooch said:


> Macy's has a new design on the Hamilton logo tote, it's the large east west design with the center divider, brown and vanilla available! Can't wait to see it in person


----------



## Scooch

fieldsinspring said:


> I saw online also and I love it! I've always wished he would make an in between  size!




Me too! I hope a Macy's near me has it in store soon! I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Pinkcooper

CocoChannel said:


> View attachment 3149733


----------



## CocoChannel

Pinkcooper said:


> When I used to work at the outlet, and a customer would ask for straps or any missing pieces, we would take it from a bag that was already marked damaged and give it to them.




Thank you!! I will check into that[emoji6]


----------



## Marriya89

Special gift from my dearest husband. Love it! Its beautiful! Its the Large Hamilton Saffiano Tote with gold hardware.


----------



## Scooch

Marriya89 said:


> Special gift from my dearest husband. Love it! Its beautiful! Its the Large Hamilton Saffiano Tote with gold hardware.




It's beautiful! So classic looking!


----------



## keishapie1973

Marriya89 said:


> Special gift from my dearest husband. Love it! Its beautiful! Its the Large Hamilton Saffiano Tote with gold hardware.



Very nice and classy....


----------



## ubo22

Marriya89 said:


> Special gift from my dearest husband. Love it! Its beautiful! Its the Large Hamilton Saffiano Tote with gold hardware.


I love this!


----------



## melbo

Marriya89 said:


> Special gift from my dearest husband. Love it! Its beautiful! Its the Large Hamilton Saffiano Tote with gold hardware.



Wow! It's beautiful! Such a sweet present! &#128150;&#10084;


----------



## Suri23

Does anyone have a Hamilton North South in Dark Khaki? If so, please please post a picture of it!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

My favorite MK Bag style is the Hamilton.   This is an oldie in my collection and still love it.  I love luggage color for fall looks.


----------



## mteat2987

juls12 said:


> I've a question to all of you: I read somewhere on here that there is a new version to the outlet Hamilton. Could somebody tell me the differences to the old version? TIA




It is smaller than the other outlet version. It is not as wide. That is the only difference I can see.


----------



## mteat2987

My new medium Hamilton from the outlet. Violet with gold hardware. Trying to decide if I want to keep it or not. So until then I'm just going to stare at it...


----------



## MKbaglover

My new Hamilton Traveller!


----------



## Bag Fetish

You decided Shes not for you. What aren't u sure about ?


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> My new Hamilton Traveller!
> View attachment 3165009



Pretty! What colour is this? Did you pick her up in Vegas?


----------



## Scooch

One of 3 I own but my favorite for fall


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> Pretty! What colour is this? Did you pick her up in Vegas?


It is Merlot and I did get it in Vegas! It was 30% off in the MK store.  I also went to the Fashion Show Mall there and went round Macys, Neiman Marcus, Dillards, Nordstroms and Saks! It was great seeing soo many different styles/ colours that we don't get here.  Macys had the best selection and there was 25% off everything if you spent 100 dollars.  You will love looking seeing them all in Florida.


----------



## keishapie1973

MKbaglover said:


> My new Hamilton Traveller!
> View attachment 3165009



I also replied in the other thread but this is stunning!!!


----------



## MKbaglover

keishapie1973 said:


> I also replied in the other thread but this is stunning!!!




Thanks!


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> It is Merlot and I did get it in Vegas! It was 30% off in the MK store.  I also went to the Fashion Show Mall there and went round Macys, Neiman Marcus, Dillards, Nordstroms and Saks! It was great seeing soo many different styles/ colours that we don't get here.  Macys had the best selection and there was 25% off everything if you spent 100 dollars.  You will love looking seeing them all in Florida.



Isn't the Fashion Show Mall the most amazing place?! I remember getting lost in there! Sounds like you had an amazing time looking around all the different stores. That has to be one of the best malls. That's a great deal in Macy's, did you just buy the one bag?  how was NYC? Did you pick much up there? 

I am sooooo looking forward to hitting the malls you're right!  looking forward to swapping these autumn days for sunshine next week. Expect a reveal or two...


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> Isn't the Fashion Show Mall the most amazing place?! I remember getting lost in there! Sounds like you had an amazing time looking around all the different stores. That has to be one of the best malls. That's a great deal in Macy's, did you just buy the one bag?  how was NYC? Did you pick much up there?
> 
> I am sooooo looking forward to hitting the malls you're right!  looking forward to swapping these autumn days for sunshine next week. Expect a reveal or two...


I will look forward to some reveals!!  I only got the one bag and we didn't get to NYC in the end, the company decided to meet in Vegas first so I had 10 days there.  The first 5 involved sitting by the pool, sipping a cocktail and reading a book (so not Vegas!) while my husband was at his convention, the remaining days were holiday.  I loved all the shops, we stayed at the Aria so most days involved walking through Crystals and admiring all the designer shops as I walked by!  They were always empty though, I don't know how they survive!


----------



## cdtracing

MKbaglover said:


> I will look forward to some reveals!!  I only got the one bag and we didn't get to NYC in the end, the company decided to meet in Vegas first so I had 10 days there.  The first 5 involved sitting by the pool, sipping a cocktail and reading a book (so not Vegas!) while my husband was at his convention, the remaining days were holiday.  I loved all the shops, we stayed at the Aria so most days involved walking through Crystals and admiring all the designer shops as I walked by!  They were always empty though, I don't know how they survive!



The Aria is a great place to stay while in LV.  My SNL & I stayed there the last time we were there.


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> I will look forward to some reveals!!  I only got the one bag and we didn't get to NYC in the end, the company decided to meet in Vegas first so I had 10 days there.  The first 5 involved sitting by the pool, sipping a cocktail and reading a book (so not Vegas!) while my husband was at his convention, the remaining days were holiday.  I loved all the shops, we stayed at the Aria so most days involved walking through Crystals and admiring all the designer shops as I walked by!  They were always empty though, I don't know how they survive!



Your holiday sounds wonderful! That's just my thing relaxing by a pool with a cocktail and a good book. That's the great thing about Vegas, you can do that when it all gets a bit crazy. Yeah super luxe shops not always all they're cracked up to be!


----------



## MKbaglover

I know it is a UK store so expensive for the US ladies but someone may be really keen to get this.  Selfridges still has a luggage pebbled leather EW Hamilton in stock, I know some preferred this.  I was tempted but I got my traveller!
http://www.selfridges.com/GB/en/cat...01451-30T03HMS3L230/?previewAttribute=Luggage

They have the Saffiano one in a separate section and I saw the black pebbled version in person a few months ago so I'm pretty sure this is the original pebbled leather, the close up pic shows the leather too.


----------



## MKbaglover

It is great, we enjoyed siting outside in the newly returbed Monte Carlo to New York New York section.  Lots of cafés and places to sit outside, which was missing in our previous visit.  I enjoyed people watching with my concrete from Shake Shack or smoothie from Sambalatte!


----------



## iheart_purses

MKbaglover said:


> My new Hamilton Traveller!
> View attachment 3165009



How are you liking this bag so far? I want to get one in Cinder, but price is not discounted in Canada.
Is it worth full price? ( I have until NOV 1st to decide, as I have a $50 rewards card) 
Any input on this bag would be appreciated


----------



## MKbaglover

cdtracing said:


> The Aria is a great place to stay while in LV.  My SNL & I stayed there the last time we were there.





MKbaglover said:


> It is great, we enjoyed siting outside in the newly returbed Monte Carlo to New York New York section.  Lots of cafés and places to sit outside, which was missing in our previous visit.  I enjoyed people watching with my concrete from Shake Shack or smoothie from Sambalatte!



I'm sorry I meant to quote you in this post!  Instead a random post about Vegas appeared in the Hamilton thread!


----------



## MKbaglover

iheart_purses said:


> How are you liking this bag so far? I want to get one in Cinder, but price is not discounted in Canada.
> Is it worth full price? ( I have until NOV 1st to decide, as I have a $50 rewards card)
> Any input on this bag would be appreciated


I really liked the Cinder, I almost went for it and then on the plane home I saw a lady put one in the overhead luggage compartment and I was doubting my colour choice!  Every time the compartment was opened it kept standing out to me   I love the style in this leather, it works both casually and for work.  I definitely think the quality is there and worth full price.  I would say go for it because I'm not sure how widely available it will be.  I'm not sure why it was reduced in the US as it was a new style and all colours are reduced, I haven't seen it anywhere else yet.  I'm not sure how helpful that is but I love the bag and I am really pleased with it (and my colour choice!).  I would sill have been tempted at full price as there wasn't much else in the store that tempted me, but the reduction pushed me into a quicker decision!


----------



## Yuki85

CinthiaZ said:


> Figured this belongs in this thread. Guess I am a 'Hamilton Hottie' now! lol!
> 
> OUTLET HAMILTON in TEAL with SILVER Hardware


 
BEAUTIFUL color!! So pity that we do not have this color in our outlet.


----------



## iheart_purses

MKbaglover said:


> I really liked the Cinder, I almost went for it and then on the plane home I saw a lady put one in the overhead luggage compartment and I was doubting my colour choice!  Every time the compartment was opened it kept standing out to me   I love the style in this leather, it works both casually and for work.  I definitely think the quality is there and worth full price.  I would say go for it because I'm not sure how widely available it will be.  I'm not sure why it was reduced in the US as it was a new style and all colours are reduced, I haven't seen it anywhere else yet.  I'm not sure how helpful that is but I love the bag and I am really pleased with it (and my colour choice!).  I would sill have been tempted at full price as there wasn't much else in the store that tempted me, but the reduction pushed me into a quicker decision!



Thank you  I think I will wait until Nov 1st just to see if it gets reduced, and then grab it, hey 50 off is still something right!


----------



## Yuki85

Handbaglover222 said:


> Found this for £149! I love the soft leather and prefer the older style hamiltons  this is my first hamilton


 
We are bag twins  Have the same one!!!!


----------



## MKbaglover

iheart_purses said:


> Thank you  I think I will wait until Nov 1st just to see if it gets reduced, and then grab it, hey 50 off is still something right!


Yes at least you will get something off!  It is definitely worth getting, the Cinder has a metallic type sheen in this bag, it really is lovely.  If it isn't reduced you can get with your voucher and then if it is reduced a few days later maybe you could return and buy a new one?  Someone posted that on the Canadian site prices went up for the time period that vouchers can be used.  I'm not sure as I didn't pay much attention to the details as I'm not in Canada but maybe they will get reduced after Nov 1st.  I would definitely buy it before so the voucher isn't wasted.


----------



## iheart_purses

MKbaglover said:


> Yes at least you will get something off!  It is definitely worth getting, the Cinder has a metallic type sheen in this bag, it really is lovely.  If it isn't reduced you can get with your voucher and then if it is reduced a few days later maybe you could return and buy a new one?  Someone posted that on the Canadian site prices went up for the time period that vouchers can be used.  I'm not sure as I didn't pay much attention to the details as I'm not in Canada but maybe they will get reduced after Nov 1st.  I would definitely buy it before so the voucher isn't wasted.



It is not metallic though, right? Just appears to 
have a sheen?
I don't want any metalics right now lol


----------



## MKbaglover

iheart_purses said:


> It is not metallic though, right? Just appears to
> have a sheen?
> I don't want any metalics right now lol


No it's not metallic, just a sort of sheen.  Hard to describe, almost a lilac reflection in small sections in the light but I only saw it in artificial light.  It is just slightly different to cinder in other soft leather bags I think.


----------



## cdtracing

Well Ladies, I thought I would pass on what I was told by the Michael Kors rep at the Macy's I shop at.
She told me that the Hamilton is now a collector bag & Michael Kors is going to stop making this bag.  That's the reason there have been no new color releases for the Large N/S Tote.  There will be a few new color or pattern in the E/W for the holidays but they do not expect any new N/S totes to come in.  So...if you don't have one or would like to get another one, this may be the time to pull the trigger.  I was really hoping for a N/S Tote in Merlot.  She said if they get one in, she will put it aside & call me but to not hold my breath.   Now I wonder what he's going to come up with to fill the void left by the discontinued Hamilton.....


----------



## reginaPhalange

cdtracing said:


> Well Ladies, I thought I would pass on what I was told by the Michael Kors rep at the Macy's I shop at.
> She told me that the Hamilton is now a collector bag & Michael Kors is going to stop making this bag.  That's the reason there have been no new color releases for the Large N/S Tote.  There will be a few new color or pattern in the E/W for the holidays but they do not expect any new N/S totes to come in.  So...if you don't have one or would like to get another one, this may be the time to pull the trigger.  I was really hoping for a N/S Tote in Merlot.  She said if they get one in, she will put it aside & call me but to not hold my breath.   Now I wonder what he's going to come up with to fill the void left by the discontinued Hamilton.....




Heard this and pulled mine out today to have a look at it. Although I never use it, I don't think I can part with it. As for it becoming a "collector" item I may hang on to it.


----------



## CocoChannel

cdtracing said:


> Well Ladies, I thought I would pass on what I was told by the Michael Kors rep at the Macy's I shop at.
> She told me that the Hamilton is now a collector bag & Michael Kors is going to stop making this bag.  That's the reason there have been no new color releases for the Large N/S Tote.  There will be a few new color or pattern in the E/W for the holidays but they do not expect any new N/S totes to come in.  So...if you don't have one or would like to get another one, this may be the time to pull the trigger.  I was really hoping for a N/S Tote in Merlot.  She said if they get one in, she will put it aside & call me but to not hold my breath.   Now I wonder what he's going to come up with to fill the void left by the discontinued Hamilton.....




I don't know what they are talking about at Macy's There are lots of new NS Hamilton totes. Belk actually has the NS tote in Merlot right now and there's tons of new colors. He would be an idiot to discontinue the #1 top selling bag just my opinion. Check out Belk if your looking for that in Merlot I literally just saw it[emoji1]


----------



## iheart_purses

cdtracing said:


> Well Ladies, I thought I would pass on what I was told by the Michael Kors rep at the Macy's I shop at.
> She told me that the Hamilton is now a collector bag & Michael Kors is going to stop making this bag.  That's the reason there have been no new color releases for the Large N/S Tote.  There will be a few new color or pattern in the E/W for the holidays but they do not expect any new N/S totes to come in.  So...if you don't have one or would like to get another one, this may be the time to pull the trigger.  I was really hoping for a N/S Tote in Merlot.  She said if they get one in, she will put it aside & call me but to not hold my breath.   Now I wonder what he's going to come up with to fill the void left by the discontinued Hamilton.....



So I am basically using this to justify pulling the trigger yesterday on the Hamilton Traveler in Cinder  Thanks!


----------



## MKbaglover

iheart_purses said:


> So I am basically using this to justify pulling the trigger yesterday on the Hamilton Traveler in Cinder  Thanks!


So you got it then!  Are you happy with it?


----------



## iheart_purses

MKbaglover said:


> So you got it then!  Are you happy with it?



I will get her Tuesday, hopefully! No stores around me carried it so I had to order it from the website .... That also influenced my decision, seeing that made me think maybe stock was too low to stock the stores


----------



## Norwegian Girl

CocoChannel said:


> I don't know what they are talking about at Macy's There are lots of new NS Hamilton totes. Belk actually has the NS tote in Merlot right now and there's tons of new colors. He would be an idiot to discontinue the #1 top selling bag just my opinion. Check out Belk if your looking for that in Merlot I literally just saw it[emoji1]



OMG!! Hamilton in Merlot!! I would just LOVE to get my hands on this one but BELK isn't in Scandinavia....


----------



## cdtracing

CocoChannel said:


> I don't know what they are talking about at Macy's There are lots of new NS Hamilton totes. Belk actually has the NS tote in Merlot right now and there's tons of new colors. He would be an idiot to discontinue the #1 top selling bag just my opinion. Check out Belk if your looking for that in Merlot I literally just saw it[emoji1]



Yes, I've been looking at the Merlot at Belk.  I'm keeping an eye on the sales now since we're not in the month of November.  I would prefer not to pay full price if I can help it.
Belk send me promos all the time so I'm hoping one of them will apply.


----------



## iheart_purses

I got my Hamilton Traveler in Cinder today....
to be honest I am not quite sure that I want to keep her.
I don't like the way the leather is bent in above the lock. Is this normal???
Cinder is super close to dark taupe (bedford that I already have)
I am going to sleep on it tonight and see how I feel tomorrow.


----------



## CinthiaZ

iheart_purses said:


> I got my Hamilton Traveler in Cinder today....
> to be honest I am not quite sure that I want to keep her.
> I don't like the way the leather is bent in above the lock. Is this normal???
> Cinder is super close to dark taupe (bedford that I already have)
> I am going to sleep on it tonight and see how I feel tomorrow.


Very pretty! I LOVE the new pebbled leather Traveler! Awesome!


----------



## CinthiaZ

iheart_purses said:


> I got my Hamilton Traveler in Cinder today....
> to be honest I am not quite sure that I want to keep her.
> I don't like the way the leather is bent in above the lock. Is this normal???
> Cinder is super close to dark taupe (bedford that I already have)
> I am going to sleep on it tonight and see how I feel tomorrow.


And yes, it's not saffiano so it will have movement in the leather. t's not unusual nor does it look unusual. If it bothers you that much, you can wet it and straighten it out quite easily.  Otherwise, you maybe better off to get something in the stiff saffiano, although I have seen it bend as well.


----------



## iheart_purses

MKbaglover said:


> My new Hamilton Traveller!
> View attachment 3165009





CinthiaZ said:


> And yes, it's not saffiano so it will have movement in the leather. t's not unusual nor does it look unusual. If it bothers you that much, you can wet it and straighten it out quite easily.  Otherwise, you maybe better off to get something in the stiff saffiano, although I have seen it bend as well.



MKBaglover's in Merlot does not have that crease at the top, hers is perfect 
I Don't know what to do, I am so torn on this bag
If I return it I probably won't get $50 off the price of something else, does anyone know? I used MK rewards card towards my purchase.


----------



## cdtracing

iheart_purses said:


> I got my Hamilton Traveler in Cinder today....
> to be honest I am not quite sure that I want to keep her.
> I don't like the way the leather is bent in above the lock. Is this normal???
> Cinder is super close to dark taupe (bedford that I already have)
> I am going to sleep on it tonight and see how I feel tomorrow.



Looks like this happened in shipping. How was it packed? You might can call & see if you can exchange it for another one. It shouldn't have that crease.


----------



## MKbaglover

iheart_purses said:


> I got my Hamilton Traveler in Cinder today....
> 
> to be honest I am not quite sure that I want to keep her.
> 
> I don't like the way the leather is bent in above the lock. Is this normal???
> 
> Cinder is super close to dark taupe (bedford that I already have)
> 
> I am going to sleep on it tonight and see how I feel tomorrow.




Such a shame that you aren't totally happy with it.  As you say, my one doesn't look like that and I agree that it shouldn't be there.  Looking at the third pic, straight on it is not that noticeable and being soft leather it should smooth out quite well (although I'm not sure if the edging is as pliable).  It is still a lovely bag and I think if you work at it a little it might improve.  Getting a straight switch shouldn't be a problem but I'm not sure how the reward voucher would work if you return it.  I would like to think they give the full value back but they may do it in a gift card- I've seen that here as people try and sell them on eBay (they weren't given a cash refund and didn't want another bag!).


----------



## iheart_purses

cdtracing said:


> Looks like this happened in shipping. How was it packed? You might can call & see if you can exchange it for another one. It shouldn't have that crease.





MKbaglover said:


> Such a shame that you aren't totally happy with it.  As you say, my one doesn't look like that and I agree that it shouldn't be there.  Looking at the third pic, straight on it is not that noticeable and being soft leather it should smooth out quite well (although I'm not sure if the edging is as pliable).  It is still a lovely bag and I think if you work at it a little it might improve.  Getting a straight switch shouldn't be a problem but I'm not sure how the reward voucher would work if you return it.  I would like to think they give the full value back but they may do it in a gift card- I've seen that here as people try and sell them on eBay (they weren't given a cash refund and didn't want another bag!).



It was packed lovely in all its origional  MK packing and then put in a box which it just fit into. It looks as though the lock was up, because the mark is the exact perfect shape as though that is how the lock was laying the whole time pushing in that dent. 

I think I will call the store, see what they say, my stores still don't have this bag, so If i exchanged it would be for something else.  I wouldn't exchange it online because I would be worried I would get a worse one.


----------



## trefusisgirl

This evening have bagged myself (excuse the pun,) a large Hamilton Messenger in navy with gold hardware.  Have wanted another cross body bag for a while and love the Hamilton so this seemed the ideal one.  Great price as well.  Will post pics when it arrives.


----------



## HesitantShopper

trefusisgirl said:


> This evening have bagged myself (excuse the pun,) a large Hamilton Messenger in navy with gold hardware.  Have wanted another cross body bag for a while and love the Hamilton so this seemed the ideal one.  Great price as well.  Will post pics when it arrives.



LOL... sounds great, do show when it arrives.


----------



## iheart_purses

Someone posted in the deals and steals thread that the Hamilton travelers are now down to $199 on the MK site -US
This makes me kinda glad I sent mine back considering its being market down again, and also glad I didn't wait to buy it on sale (in Canada) or I wouldn't be able to return it. Wasn't love .... We just didn't make a connection 
I think there is something I found awkward about the design of this bag in the pebbled leather.


----------



## juls12

So I've been shopping today for a black bag and got me the outlet version of the Hamilton. It is marked down to 159 at the outlet right now. I  don't know how long this will last since they were setting up new bags and changing prices while I was shopping. Anyway I really like it and I think this will be a great work bag.


----------



## myluvofbags

iheart_purses said:


> Someone posted in the deals and steals thread that the Hamilton travelers are now down to $199 on the MK site -US
> This makes me kinda glad I sent mine back considering its being market down again, and also glad I didn't wait to buy it on sale (in Canada) or I wouldn't be able to return it. Wasn't love .... We just didn't make a connection
> I think there is something I found awkward about the design of this bag in the pebbled leather.



I saw this in person and although the pebbled leather would be less prone to scratches than the other traveler it didn't appeal to me.  I think a big part was I thought it was huge, so people who prefer large bags might like it.


----------



## amethyst25

iheart_purses said:


> I think there is something I found awkward about the design of this bag in the pebbled leather.




I feel the same way. I thought the Traveler looked nicer in the smooth leather, even if it was more high maintenance. Wish he brought the old version back...


----------



## iheart_purses

amethyst25 said:


> I feel the same way. I thought the Traveler looked nicer in the smooth leather, even if it was more high maintenance. Wish he brought the old version back...



Yup, I've been Carrying around my old Hamilton e/w in pebbled leather the last few days, just because I feel I've been neglecting them, just love that bag. So much better quality too, even with the older canvas type lining. Really my all time fav MK bag! 
(The leather of the traveler felt cheap next to it)


----------



## trefusisgirl

My navy large hammie messenger arrived about an hour ago.  Was a good deal at £70 including postage.

Has a couple of marks on inside lining which weren't described in listing but outside is immaculate.  Sadly no dust bag but I am planning on trying to make some soon so they will be unique!l to me.

But and this is what I keep finding, for me the strap is just not long enough for crossbody.  It looked so much longer hanging from a door in the ebay listing.  I have this issue a lot and is why I am currently selling a bedford gusset which I adore but it was never used, as doesn't sit right on me.  I wonder if it is because I am a larger topped girl lol.  Can't be because I am tall i'm only 5"4!

The only one I have bought that has been perfect is my bedford flatbody which is a perfect length.

I really like this, but now wonder if it will be like the other one and not get used.


----------



## myluvofbags

trefusisgirl said:


> My navy large hammie messenger arrived about an hour ago.  Was a good deal at £70 including postage.
> 
> Has a couple of marks on inside lining which weren't described in listing but outside is immaculate.  Sadly no dust bag but I am planning on trying to make some soon so they will be unique!l to me.
> 
> But and this is what I keep finding, for me the strap is just not long enough for crossbody.  It looked so much longer hanging from a door in the ebay listing.  I have this issue a lot and is why I am currently selling a bedford gusset which I adore but it was never used, as doesn't sit right on me.  I wonder if it is because I am a larger topped girl lol.  Can't be because I am tall i'm only 5"4!
> 
> The only one I have bought that has been perfect is my bedford flatbody which is a perfect length.
> 
> I really like this, but now wonder if it will be like the other one and not get used.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180468
> View attachment 3180469
> View attachment 3180470



I like this flap style bag.  Does it have a back pocket.?  It has to be your top half cause I'm a bit taller not heavily endowed and crossbodies usually sit OK with me.   Lol.  Hope this one works out for you.


----------



## trefusisgirl

myluvofbags said:


> I like this flap style bag.  Does it have a back pocket.?  It has to be your top half cause I'm a bit taller not heavily endowed and crossbodies usually sit OK with me.   Lol.  Hope this one works out for you.[/
> 
> How very dare they ruin my crossbody bag wearing lol.  I knew it would be that given I am almost a hobbit in height.
> 
> I didn't even notice till you asked that, yes it has a brilliant back pocket which is great as i have an iphone 6 plus and it fits well in there.


----------



## aunt_sweden

My new darling, medium tz in blush


----------



## myluvofbags

aunt_sweden said:


> My new darling, medium tz in blush



Picture looks great and true to the color. Blush is so lovely.


----------



## DiamondsForever

aunt_sweden said:


> My new darling, medium tz in blush



 this beautiful! Love blush, you've captured the colour perfectly in your picture. Does she have a zip top?


----------



## aunt_sweden

myluvofbags said:


> Picture looks great and true to the color. Blush is so lovely.











DiamondsForever said:


> this beautiful! Love blush, you've captured the colour perfectly in your picture. Does she have a zip top?



Thank you ladies &#128525; yes it's the one with a top zip


----------



## keishapie1973

aunt_sweden said:


> My new darling, medium tz in blush



Beautiful color and bag!!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

aunt_sweden said:


> Thank you ladies &#128525; yes it's the one with a top zip



Perfect! Love a zip top for security. You're all set for spring summer 2016! Will you wear her in winter? I miss using my Blush Selma, its just so wet and windy here doesn't seem like the right weather to get her out.


----------



## HesitantShopper

juls12 said:


> So I've been shopping today for a black bag and got me the outlet version of the Hamilton. It is marked down to 159 at the outlet right now. I  don't know how long this will last since they were setting up new bags and changing prices while I was shopping. Anyway I really like it and I think this will be a great work bag.



Really nice! sounds perfect for a work bag. 



trefusisgirl said:


> My navy large hammie messenger arrived about an hour ago.  Was a good deal at £70 including postage.
> 
> Has a couple of marks on inside lining which weren't described in listing but outside is immaculate.  Sadly no dust bag but I am planning on trying to make some soon so they will be unique!l to me.
> 
> But and this is what I keep finding, for me the strap is just not long enough for crossbody.  It looked so much longer hanging from a door in the ebay listing.  I have this issue a lot and is why I am currently selling a bedford gusset which I adore but it was never used, as doesn't sit right on me.  I wonder if it is because I am a larger topped girl lol.  Can't be because I am tall i'm only 5"4!
> 
> The only one I have bought that has been perfect is my bedford flatbody which is a perfect length.
> 
> I really like this, but now wonder if it will be like the other one and not get used.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180468
> View attachment 3180469
> View attachment 3180470



It's very nice! but yeah, looks like it would not work crossbody for most(if any) great color on it!



aunt_sweden said:


> My new darling, medium tz in blush



LOvely! great color.


----------



## Pinkalicious

aunt_sweden said:


> My new darling, medium tz in blush




This is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## aunt_sweden

Pinkalicious said:


> This is gorgeous! Congrats!



Thank you


----------



## aunt_sweden

DiamondsForever said:


> Perfect! Love a zip top for security. You're all set for spring summer 2016! Will you wear her in winter? I miss using my Blush Selma, its just so wet and windy here doesn't seem like the right weather to get her out.



Yes this will be a perfect bag for spring/summer &#9786; really love the color, even better than i thought. &#10084; I'll see if i can stay away from using her before springtime  Same boring weather in sweden right now.


----------



## vangiepuff

Hamilton in iris


----------



## lala76

aunt_sweden said:


> My new darling, medium tz in blush


 
Love this bag!! Such a pretty shape and color!


----------



## cdtracing

aunt_sweden said:


> My new darling, medium tz in blush



This is such a gloriously feminine color!!  Such a beautiful bag!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

vangiepuff said:


> Hamilton in iris



Beautiful, just gotta love the deep rich purple color.


----------



## vangiepuff

myluvofbags said:


> beautiful, just gotta love the deep rich purple color.



thanks


----------



## fly_ladee

Hello!

This is my choice! The quilted microstud Hamilton in regular leather! Such a gorgeous bag!! The microstuds look so rocky! I just love it! 
From the moment I saw it, I knew I had to have it! Wonderful, wonderful bag! And I guess I can deal with the magnetic closure/open top. All over: Fantastic!!


----------



## MKbaglover

fly_ladee said:


> Hello!
> 
> This is my choice! The quilted microstud Hamilton in regular leather! Such a gorgeous bag!! The microstuds look so rocky! I just love it!
> From the moment I saw it, I knew I had to have it! Wonderful, wonderful bag! And I guess I can deal with the magnetic closure/open top. All over: Fantastic!!


This is a great style Hamllton, definitely very rock and roll!


----------



## Muddzdirt

If you have ever wanted the North South Hamilton Tote in Cinder, Black (gold or silver hardware), Navy, Luggage, Merlot, Cornflower, or Dusty Rose, they are $185 on the MK official website.


----------



## Confection10

Top zip tote in chili. My first MK, but definately not last. Another Hamilton is on it's way...


----------



## MDT

Confection10 said:


> Top zip tote in chili. My first MK, but definately not last. Another Hamilton is on it's way...



Oh, this is cute! Please post photos when your next Hamilton arrives! MK comes out with so many colors so it's completely justifiable to own a gazillion bags in each style


----------



## cdtracing

Confection10 said:


> Top zip tote in chili. My first MK, but definately not last. Another Hamilton is on it's way...



Love your Traveler!!!


----------



## aunt_sweden

Confection10 said:


> Top zip tote in chili. My first MK, but definately not last. Another Hamilton is on it's way...



Nice color.&#128525; I have one in blush I haven't use mine yet. Whaiting for the spring.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Confection10 said:


> Top zip tote in chili. My first MK, but definately not last. Another Hamilton is on it's way...




Oh a style I really want and love the colour congrats.


----------



## Confection10

MDT said:


> Oh, this is cute! Please post photos when your next Hamilton arrives! MK comes out with so many colors so it's completely justifiable to own a gazillion bags in each style



Many thanks. I'll post as soon as it arrives and get some photos. It will be my spring/summer time baby. But not aquamarine, because I lust Selma in aqua colour and I hope I will catch it some day.


----------



## Confection10

cdtracing said:


> Love your Traveler!!!



Many thanks.


----------



## Confection10

aunt_sweden said:


> Nice color.&#128525; I have one in blush I haven't use mine yet. Whaiting for the spring.



Thanks. I couldn't catch real colour. IRL my Hamilton is pure red and darker than my photo. Perfect for Christmas parties. Blush is very beautiful colour and definately not winter colour. Only couple of months and spring is here


----------



## Confection10

trefusisgirl said:


> Oh a style I really want and love the colour congrats.



Thanks. This is very compact size, but takes everything I usually carry around. In real life this is true red, not orangish or purplish, just red. Great at wintertime, but too much (I think) at summer when brighter and funnier colours rule.


----------



## Erum7860

My newest beauty! The Large Hamilton Saffiano Tote in Navy w/ghw. So chic!


----------



## cdtracing

Erum7860 said:


> View attachment 3224315
> View attachment 3224316
> 
> 
> My newest beauty! The Large Hamilton Saffiano Tote in Navy w/ghw. So chic!



Very nice!  Classic bag in a classic color!!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Erum7860 said:


> View attachment 3224315
> View attachment 3224316
> 
> 
> My newest beauty! The Large Hamilton Saffiano Tote in Navy w/ghw. So chic!




This will last a lifetime and never date as it is such a great classic colour combo. Congrats.


----------



## NicoleA355

Hi ladies! Just purchased my 2nd hamilton  (large in the color cinder) my question is - does anyone know of a way to keep it from getting slouchy. My last hamilton has seen better days and I do not want that to happen to my new bag. Thanks in advance.


----------



## trefusisgirl

NicoleA355 said:


> Hi ladies! Just purchased my 2nd hamilton  (large in the color cinder) my question is - does anyone know of a way to keep it from getting slouchy. My last hamilton has seen better days and I do not want that to happen to my new bag. Thanks in advance.




What about a handbag organiser that sits inside.  Someone over in the Mulberry forum just got one as their bag was slouching on one side and it made a real difference. Nshe took before and after shots.  If you had one from the start it woupd prevent slouching even starting.

I know there are particular makes that people recommend, so hopefully someone else can chip in with that info for you as I have never used them.

I also always store my bags with the original packaging inside when not using them to keep their shape.  Some like Selmas that doesn't matter, but I have other models where it is a good idea, like my sutton.


----------



## LadyV

Hi everyone! I'm new to the MK forum but I've been a fan for a while now and am hoping to join the HH club ASAP. I'm eyeing the Hamilton in black/gold on eBay but I can't seem to decide on a size. I think I prefer the East/West silhouette more than the North/South for me (I'm 5'4"). 


How many sizes did the East/West version come in? I know there's the medium that retailed for $298 and the larger crossbody one with the middle compartment for $358. Was there a third version?


----------



## Nan246

LadyV said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to the MK forum but I've been a fan for a while now and am hoping to join the HH club ASAP. I'm eyeing the Hamilton in black/gold on eBay but I can't seem to decide on a size. I think I prefer the East/West silhouette more than the North/South for me (I'm 5'4").
> 
> 
> How many sizes did the East/West version come in? I know there's the medium that retailed for $298 and the larger crossbody one with the middle compartment for $358. Was there a third version?


I'm have a big Hamilton collection. I'm 5 ft. I like the n/s because you can carry a lot but it is a big bag and heavy bag.  I also have the e/w but I find them too small. Maybe for quick errand run or to church etc.there is a traveler version that has the lock and key I like. Perfect size but I don't like the leather gets scratched easily. 
At first I love the hamiltons and collected the all at least 20 bags! Now I hardly use them and thinking of selling them. Now I carry the selma often because it's lighter and just as big.
Maybe you can carry it around before you buy. Are you usually a big bag person with lots of stuff in your bags? The ns would work but if you don't carry many things go with ew so much easier to carry. Good luck!!


----------



## Nan246

hi ladies!  just wondering if you could help me decide if I should sell my hamiltons or hang on to them since it could be a collectors item. I have 2 specchio bags in coffee and luggage georgeous bags but the are so big more so than one without the lining. Should I save them or sell them? I won't get 100% of what I paid. They are beautiful but I don't use them. What do you think.


----------



## Sarah03

Nan246 said:


> hi ladies!  just wondering if you could help me decide if I should sell my hamiltons or hang on to them since it could be a collectors item. I have 2 specchio bags in coffee and luggage georgeous bags but the are so big more so than one without the lining. Should I save them or sell them? I won't get 100% of what I paid. They are beautiful but I don't use them. What do you think.




If you don't use them I recommend selling them. You can put your earnings toward a new bag that you love!


----------



## LadyV

Nan246 said:


> I'm have a big Hamilton collection. I'm 5 ft. I like the n/s because you can carry a lot but it is a big bag and heavy bag.  I also have the e/w but I find them too small. Maybe for quick errand run or to church etc.there is a traveler version that has the lock and key I like. Perfect size but I don't like the leather gets scratched easily.
> At first I love the hamiltons and collected the all at least 20 bags! Now I hardly use them and thinking of selling them. Now I carry the selma often because it's lighter and just as big.
> Maybe you can carry it around before you buy. Are you usually a big bag person with lots of stuff in your bags? The ns would work but if you don't carry many things go with ew so much easier to carry. Good luck!!




Thank you for replying! I ended up going into a MK boutique to try them on and I actually prefer the N/S version! It's much more practical for me. Now I'm debating on the color. 


I tracked down the luggage and navy ones but I can't find a black one anywhere near me. I wear a lot of black so I thought black would be the best choice. So I either get the luggage or navy one now (on sale) or wait it out for a black one (most likely from eBay at an inflated price). What to do?


----------



## LadyV

Nan246 said:


> hi ladies!  just wondering if you could help me decide if I should sell my hamiltons or hang on to them since it could be a collectors item. I have 2 specchio bags in coffee and luggage georgeous bags but the are so big more so than one without the lining. Should I save them or sell them? I won't get 100% of what I paid. They are beautiful but I don't use them. What do you think.



How many do you have? It might be best to sell the ones you don't use and maybe hang on to one or two that are special or classic.


----------



## Sarah03

LadyV said:


> Thank you for replying! I ended up going into a MK boutique to try them on and I actually prefer the N/S version! It's much more practical for me. Now I'm debating on the color.
> 
> 
> I tracked down the luggage and navy ones but I can't find a black one anywhere near me. I wear a lot of black so I thought black would be the best choice. So I either get the luggage or navy one now (on sale) or wait it out for a black one (most likely from eBay at an inflated price). What to do?




I think the Navy is beautiful & it's a great neautral. If you have your heart set on black i'd wait for that to come along at a good price.


----------



## ubo22

LadyV said:


> Thank you for replying! I ended up going into a MK boutique to try them on and I actually prefer the N/S version! It's much more practical for me. Now I'm debating on the color.
> 
> 
> I tracked down the luggage and navy ones but I can't find a black one anywhere near me. I wear a lot of black so I thought black would be the best choice. So I either get the luggage or navy one now (on sale) or wait it out for a black one (most likely from eBay at an inflated price). What to do?


Are you looking for black with gold hardware or black with silver hardware?


----------



## LadyV

ubo22 said:


> Are you looking for black with gold hardware or black with silver hardware?


 
Gold hardware


----------



## ubo22

LadyV said:


> Gold hardware


Oh, okay.  That will be a little harder to find.  Black with silver hardware is currently on super sale at the MK site.  It's also on sale at Bloomingdale's, but for a lot more.


----------



## LadyV

ubo22 said:


> Oh, okay.  That will be a little harder to find.  Black with silver hardware is currently on super sale at the MK site.  It's also on sale at Bloomingdale's, but for a lot more.


 
Thanks! Since the black/gold one seems impossible to find right now (at a decent price) I'm leaning towards getting the luggage one because it's such a classic MK color. I already have another black leather tote style bag, so it might be best to get something different.


----------



## ubo22

LadyV said:


> Thanks! Since the black/gold one seems impossible to find right now (at a decent price) I'm leaning towards getting the luggage one because it's such a classic MK color. I already have another black leather tote style bag, so it might be best to get something different.


If you really want the black one, I would hold out and try to find it.  I love luggage and own a large luggage Selma, but I think it's more of an every day casual color.  The large n/s Hamilton tote is truly a stunning bag that I think looks best in more sophisticated colors like black, navy (since it can be a black bag substitute), and dark dune.  I own it in black w/shw and dark dune w/ghw.  Although, this is just my humble opinion.


----------



## LadyV

ubo22 said:


> If you really want the black one, I would hold out and try to find it.  I love luggage and own a large luggage Selma, but I think it's more of an every day casual color.  The large n/s Hamilton tote is truly a stunning bag that I think looks best in more sophisticated colors like black, navy (since it can be a black bag substitute), and dark dune.  I own it in black w/shw and dark dune w/ghw.  Although, this is just my humble opinion.


 
You're right, I really want a black/gold one. I might get a luggage for now and buy a black one down the road once I can find it for a decent price. The stores near me that have the luggage one only have a couple left so it's a now or never situation (especially at the sale price).


----------



## keishapie1973

I'm joining this club again with my cinder Hamilton. My last purchase of 2015. I love the color....[emoji7]


----------



## Hlopez707

keishapie1973 said:


> I'm joining this club again with my cinder Hamilton. My last purchase of 2015. I love the color....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3229410
> 
> View attachment 3229411




Love the color![emoji7]


----------



## ubo22

LadyV said:


> You're right, I really want a black/gold one. I might get a luggage for now and buy a black one down the road once I can find it for a decent price. The stores near me that have the luggage one only have a couple left so it's a now or never situation (especially at the sale price).




If there are only a couple left and they're on sale, then I'd say go for it with the luggage one.  You can use it as your test bag and keep looking for a black/gold one in the meantime if you find the luggage one to your liking.




keishapie1973 said:


> I'm joining this club again with my cinder Hamilton. My last purchase of 2015. I love the color....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3229410
> 
> View attachment 3229411


 
Love that cinder Hamilton!  So pretty!


----------



## Nan246

LadyV said:


> Thanks! Since the black/gold one seems impossible to find right now (at a decent price) I'm leaning towards getting the luggage one because it's such a classic MK color. I already have another black leather tote style bag, so it might be best to get something different.



I would hold out for the black too. The luggage is ok but I find it so brown and not as classy. I have navy which is neutral but if you have more black clothes then  black would better. I hardy use my navy because the black goes with go many outfits. 
Thank you for the response on my other post.


----------



## Nan246

Sarah03 said:


> If you don't use them I recommend selling them. You can put your earnings toward a new bag that you love!



Thank you Sarah!


----------



## Nan246

Nice! Enjoy this beauty!


----------



## keishapie1973

Hlopez707 said:


> Love the color![emoji7]





ubo22 said:


> If there are only a couple left and they're on sale, then I'd say go for it with the luggage one.  You can use it as your test bag and keep looking for a black/gold one in the meantime if you find the luggage one to your liking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that cinder Hamilton!  So pretty!





Nan246 said:


> Nice! Enjoy this beauty!



Thanks!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

keishapie1973 said:


> I'm joining this club again with my cinder Hamilton. My last purchase of 2015. I love the color....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3229410
> 
> View attachment 3229411



Cinder looks amazing! Great choice to end the new year.


----------



## keishapie1973

LadyV said:


> Thank you for replying! I ended up going into a MK boutique to try them on and I actually prefer the N/S version! It's much more practical for me. Now I'm debating on the color.
> 
> 
> I tracked down the luggage and navy ones but I can't find a black one anywhere near me. I wear a lot of black so I thought black would be the best choice. So I either get the luggage or navy one now (on sale) or wait it out for a black one (most likely from eBay at an inflated price). What to do?



The black & gold n/s Hamilton is on Bloomingdales.com on sale for $268 today....


----------



## ubo22

LadyV said:


> Thank you for replying! I ended up going into a MK boutique to try them on and I actually prefer the N/S version! It's much more practical for me. Now I'm debating on the color.
> 
> 
> I tracked down the luggage and navy ones but I can't find a black one anywhere near me. I wear a lot of black so I thought black would be the best choice. So I either get the luggage or navy one now (on sale) or wait it out for a black one (most likely from eBay at an inflated price). What to do?





keishapie1973 said:


> The black & gold n/s Hamilton is on Bloomingdales.com on sale for $268 today....


 
...AND you can get another 25% off of that price with the code NEWYEAR...It pays to wait!


----------



## ubo22

LadyV said:


> Thank you for replying! I ended up going into a MK boutique to try them on and I actually prefer the N/S version! It's much more practical for me. Now I'm debating on the color.
> 
> 
> I tracked down the luggage and navy ones but I can't find a black one anywhere near me. I wear a lot of black so I thought black would be the best choice. So I either get the luggage or navy one now (on sale) or wait it out for a black one (most likely from eBay at an inflated price). What to do?


 


keishapie1973 said:


> The black & gold n/s Hamilton is on Bloomingdales.com on sale for $268 today....


 


ubo22 said:


> ...AND you can get another 25% off of that price with the code NEWYEAR...It pays to wait!


 
...and I think it just sold out!  
UPDATE:  Nope, still there.


----------



## LadyV

ubo22 said:


> ...AND you can get another 25% off of that price with the code NEWYEAR...It pays to wait!


 
Thanks so much keishapie1973 and ubo22! After stalking eBay for the last week or so, I ended up buying a brand new black/gold N/S Hamilton for less than $200!  


It ended up being about $20 more than it would have been at the MK boutiques but since all of the locations near me are sold out of black, I'm ok with it. I will definitely post pics when it arrives. I'm so excited!


----------



## ubo22

LadyV said:


> Thanks so much keishapie1973 and ubo22! After stalking eBay for the last week or so, I ended up buying a brand new black/gold N/S Hamilton for less than $200!
> 
> 
> It ended up being about $20 more than it would have been at the MK boutiques but since all of the locations near me are sold out of black, I'm ok with it. I will definitely post pics when it arrives. I'm so excited!


I'm very excited for you!  Glad to hear you got what you wanted.


----------



## coconutsboston

keishapie1973 said:


> I'm joining this club again with my cinder Hamilton. My last purchase of 2015. I love the color....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3229410
> 
> View attachment 3229411




That is a great color!


----------



## LadyV

ubo22 said:


> I'm very excited for you!  Glad to hear you got what you wanted.


 
Thanks! I'm already on the hunt for the matching wallet. 


I love this bag so much already that I'm already thinking about possibly getting another one in a different color. Not sure which one yet, but it will have to be neutral and at an amazing price.


----------



## keishapie1973

LadyV said:


> Thanks so much keishapie1973 and ubo22! After stalking eBay for the last week or so, I ended up buying a brand new black/gold N/S Hamilton for less than $200!
> 
> 
> It ended up being about $20 more than it would have been at the MK boutiques but since all of the locations near me are sold out of black, I'm ok with it. I will definitely post pics when it arrives. I'm so excited!




You're welcome!!! Post pics when it arrives....[emoji3]


----------



## keishapie1973

coconutsboston said:


> That is a great color!




Thank you.....[emoji4]


----------



## keishapie1973

Nan246 said:


> hi ladies!  just wondering if you could help me decide if I should sell my hamiltons or hang on to them since it could be a collectors item. I have 2 specchio bags in coffee and luggage georgeous bags but the are so big more so than one without the lining. Should I save them or sell them? I won't get 100% of what I paid. They are beautiful but I don't use them. What do you think.



I would sell all but a couple. Keep your favorites and sell the rest to find something else....


----------



## ubo22

LadyV said:


> Thanks! I'm already on the hunt for the matching wallet.
> 
> 
> I love this bag so much already that I'm already thinking about possibly getting another one in a different color. Not sure which one yet, but it will have to be neutral and at an amazing price.


It really is a gorgeous bag, and you're going to love it!  Great deal now that it has been discontinued.  I hope you find the matching wallet soon.

I love both of mine and tend to use them when I need a larger bag for work and business travel.  Getting both in neutral colors for that was key.  They aren't my every day bags (I have my Selmas for that), but after they come out of the closet into circulation, I have a lot of trouble putting them away!


----------



## Nan246

keishapie1973 said:


> I would sell all but a couple. Keep your favorites and sell the rest to find something else....



Thank you for your advice sigh... I'm going to list them and sell them then. I feel so bad that I've wasted so much money on these bags! Maybe someone else can enjoy them.


----------



## keishapie1973

Nan246 said:


> Thank you for your advice sigh... I'm going to list them and sell them then. I feel so bad that I've wasted so much money on these bags! Maybe someone else can enjoy them.




I would only sell if you're no longer loving them. If they still bring you joy, definitely keep them....[emoji3]


----------



## kenseysimone

Here is my new baby! (n/s Hamilton in merlot)

Quick question, have any of you ladies every treated your bags (saffiano) with the stain and rain from MK? Or used the leather cleaner? Is it safe for that type of leather?


----------



## keishapie1973

kenseysimone said:


> View attachment 3233117
> View attachment 3233118
> 
> 
> Here is my new baby! (n/s Hamilton in merlot)
> 
> Quick question, have any of you ladies every treated your bags (saffiano) with the stain and rain from MK? Or used the leather cleaner? Is it safe for that type of leather?



It's gorgeous!!! I haven't treated any of my saffiano bags with the stain guard. I remember reading that it wasn't recommended. However, some of the ladies on here do use the cleaner on their saffiano bags. I just wipe mine down with a damp towel. Works perfectly....


----------



## LadyV

kenseysimone said:


> View attachment 3233117
> View attachment 3233118
> 
> 
> Here is my new baby! (n/s Hamilton in merlot)
> 
> Quick question, have any of you ladies every treated your bags (saffiano) with the stain and rain from MK? Or used the leather cleaner? Is it safe for that type of leather?


 
Congrats! That is GORGEOUS! Merlot was one of the colors on my Hamilton list if I couldn't find a black one. But pics like this might enable me to get one anyway.


----------



## kenseysimone

Thank you so much, ladies!


----------



## ubo22

kenseysimone said:


> View attachment 3233117
> View attachment 3233118
> 
> 
> Here is my new baby! (n/s Hamilton in merlot)
> 
> Quick question, have any of you ladies every treated your bags (saffiano) with the stain and rain from MK? Or used the leather cleaner? Is it safe for that type of leather?


The Hamilton tote is gorgeous in this color, really GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## trefusisgirl

kenseysimone said:


> View attachment 3233117
> View attachment 3233118
> 
> 
> Here is my new baby! (n/s Hamilton in merlot)
> 
> Quick question, have any of you ladies every treated your bags (saffiano) with the stain and rain from MK? Or used the leather cleaner? Is it safe for that type of leather?




I always treat my soft leather MK bags but have never felt the need with all my saffiano leathers due to type of leather it is.  The rain just runs straight off and if needed like keshapie i wipe with a damp cloth.  Or dare I say it to clean them sometimes i use a baby wipe as it is soft and gentle lol.


----------



## melbo

trefusisgirl said:


> I always treat my soft leather MK bags but have never felt the need with all my saffiano leathers due to type of leather it is.  The rain just runs straight off and if needed like keshapie i wipe with a damp cloth.  Or dare I say it to clean them sometimes i use a baby wipe as it is soft and gentle lol.



+1! The only thing I clean are the handles, but that's only when they go in storage. It's great having a worry free bag!


----------



## Strep2031

I can't believe the N/S tote is sold out everywhere except on Amazon and a few other 3rd party sites. I managed to purchase a black with silver hardware on the MK site. That was the only N/S they had. But glad to finally own one.


----------



## LadyV

fcmilliner2031 said:


> I can't believe the N/S tote is sold out everywhere except on Amazon and a few other 3rd party sites. I managed to purchase a black with silver hardware on the MK site. That was the only N/S they had. But glad to finally own one.


 
Congrats! Post pics when it arrives! I'm still waiting on my black with gold hardware to arrive from eBay. 

Looks like the MK site still has Cinder and Black (with silver hardware) available. Probably in very low quantities because of the sale prices but hopefully some fellow TPFers can snag one before it's gone.


----------



## Strep2031

I tried to purchase the Cinder color but its showing no availability. Merlot was also on the site if you did a search but it also showed no availability when I clicked on it. Can't wait to see pics of your handbag when it arrives.


----------



## andral5

kenseysimone said:


> View attachment 3233117
> View attachment 3233118
> 
> 
> Here is my new baby! (n/s Hamilton in merlot)
> 
> Quick question, have any of you ladies every treated your bags (saffiano) with the stain and rain from MK? Or used the leather cleaner? Is it safe for that type of leather?



Absolutely gorgeous!! Congrats on the find!
I love merlot color, I love Hamilton... I'm not a fan of Saffiano though. So I need to look for one in smooth leather, and merlot. An impossible task.


----------



## ubo22

andral5 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!! Congrats on the find!
> I love merlot color, I love Hamilton... I'm not a fan of Saffiano though. So I need to look for one in smooth leather, and merlot. An impossible task.


I'm not sure the soft leather Hamilton ever came in a merlot color.


----------



## Confection10

Love that merlot. So rich colour.

Here is my daugter's and my Hamiltons. My daugter's bag is her Christmas present from me. Immediately I saw it I knew I had to get same to myself too. Bagtwins


----------



## melbo

@confection10 You're so sweet! Those bags are beautiful!


----------



## Confection10

I also bought pear one.  Perfect spring/summer colour... Just silver padlock need to find


----------



## Confection10

Thank You, melbo

Here is my Hamilton family; chili,  pear and fuchsia...fourth Mk, mandarin Selma, is coming next week. All this since early December...have to stop...


----------



## Confection10

Outcast daylight


----------



## Scooch

On our way to get the nails done [emoji140]&#127995;


----------



## andral5

ubo22 said:


> I'm not sure the soft leather Hamilton ever came in a merlot color.



That's why it's impossible


----------



## melbo

Confection10 said:


> Thank You, melbo
> 
> Here is my Hamilton family; chili,  pear and fuchsia...fourth Mk, mandarin Selma, is coming next week. All this since early December...have to stop...



Hyperventilating! Gorgeous colors! I have mandarin Selma and I'm never letting her go!! &#10084;&#128092;


----------



## Confection10

melbo said:


> Hyperventilating! Gorgeous colors! I have mandarin Selma and I'm never letting her go!! &#10084;&#128092;


 my first ones this colourful bags. This far only blacks and browns ( my poor , lovely Coaches and other bags sit on the closet now)...


----------



## melbo

Confection10 said:


> my first ones this colourful bags. This far only blacks and browns ( my poor , lovely Coaches and other bags sit on the closet now)...



Good for you for stepping out of your comfort zone! You'll see that every bag will find its place in your wardrobe!


----------



## Confection10

melbo said:


> Good for you for stepping out of your comfort zone! You'll see that every bag will find its place in your wardrobe!


melbo, thanks for Your supportive words!


----------



## HesitantShopper

kenseysimone said:


> View attachment 3233117
> View attachment 3233118
> 
> 
> Here is my new baby! (n/s Hamilton in merlot)
> 
> Quick question, have any of you ladies every treated your bags (saffiano) with the stain and rain from MK? Or used the leather cleaner? Is it safe for that type of leather?



Such a great color! i have never treated my Saffiano bags, i just wipe clean that's the great part about them low maintenance.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Confection10 said:


> Love that merlot. So rich colour.
> 
> Here is my daugter's and my Hamiltons. My daugter's bag is her Christmas present from me. Immediately I saw it I knew I had to get same to myself too. Bagtwins



Super cute! lovely gift and i can see why mama needed one too 



Confection10 said:


> I also bought pear one.  Perfect spring/summer colour... Just silver padlock need to find



Love Pear! such a wonderful spring/summer color!



Scooch said:


> On our way to get the nails done [emoji140]&#55356;&#57339;
> View attachment 3237029




Perfect companion! love the brown tones.


----------



## Strep2031

My Hamilton NS in black with silver hardware finally arrived.  The pics really don't do it justice. It is really a beautiful purse.


----------



## keishapie1973

fcmilliner2031 said:


> My Hamilton NS in black with silver hardware finally arrived.  The pics really don't do it justice. It is really a beautiful purse.



Congrats!!! It's gorgeous....


----------



## Kaoli

fcmilliner2031 said:


> My Hamilton NS in black with silver hardware finally arrived.  The pics really don't do it justice. It is really a beautiful purse.




Pretty!! I love Hamilton! I just wish they wouldn't be so heavy I had two and couldn't carry anything because they were so heavy


----------



## Strep2031

Thank you keishapie1973 and Kaoli. The box was so light, I thought they sent the wrong purse. I'll load my stuff in it over the weekend to see how heavy it gets.  The items I carry daily are my wallet, small makeup case, baby wipes/lysol wipes and small first aid kit for my little one.  

I noticed Amazon is also selling in different colors.  So tempted to get it in the Cinder color since this is my only MK purse.


----------



## paula3boys

I see why pebbled was discontinued! Lol. Been trying to sell one forever now, but nobody wants it. Everyone has always preferred saffiano on this style it seems.


----------



## Pinkalicious

paula3boys said:


> I see why pebbled was discontinued! Lol. Been trying to sell one forever now, but nobody wants it. Everyone has always preferred saffiano on this style it seems.




Was it the traveler that you're trying to sell? I've been using my black soft leather Hamilton for awhile and I just love it!! Much easier for me to carry than the previous electric blue saffiano one I had.


----------



## bellevie0891

paula3boys said:


> I see why pebbled was discontinued! Lol. Been trying to sell one forever now, but nobody wants it. Everyone has always preferred saffiano on this style it seems.



I don't think its just that version of Hamilton... I've been trying to sell two different styles of MK bags on Ebay for over two weeks now. I've never had my bags last this long 

They are in excellent shape, both at prices I consider very reasonable and they are listed as open to best offers. I've had nothing but super low-ball offers.


----------



## keishapie1973

bellevie0891 said:


> I don't think its just that version of Hamilton... I've been trying to sell two different styles of MK bags on Ebay for over two weeks now. I've never had my bags last this long
> 
> They are in excellent shape, both at prices I consider very reasonable and they are listed as open to best offers. I've had nothing but super low-ball offers.



The resell value for MK is very low now, even in pristine condition. There are lots of sales. The market is saturated.  There are multiple places to buy/ sell pre owned bags. It's a buyers market. This is the reason that I'm attempting to slow down on so many purchases and really think about if a bag has a lasting place in my collection before purchase....


----------



## bellevie0891

keishapie1973 said:


> The resell value for MK is very low now, even in pristine condition. There are lots of sales. The market is saturated.  There are multiple places to buy/ sell pre owned bags. It's a buyers market. This is the reason that I'm attempting to slow down on so many purchases and really think about if a bag has a lasting place in my collection before purchase....



This is exactly what I was afraid of. 

I also will be double guessing any future MK purchases. It made me so nervous the first time I bought an MK bag because of the price. 

I've always purchased them during a good sale and it comforted me knowing I could get a good part of my cost back if I kept them in great shape. :rain:


----------



## HesitantShopper

fcmilliner2031 said:


> My Hamilton NS in black with silver hardware finally arrived.  The pics really don't do it justice. It is really a beautiful purse.



Lovely! congrats!


----------



## HesitantShopper

bellevie0891 said:


> This is exactly what I was afraid of.
> 
> I also will be double guessing any future MK purchases. It made me so nervous the first time I bought an MK bag because of the price.
> 
> I've always purchased them during a good sale and it comforted me knowing I could get a good part of my cost back if I kept them in great shape. :rain:


Unfortunately, buying bags with resale in mind is a sticky wicket.. secondary markets are fickle. 

Even Premier brands can struggle with over saturation... contemporary ones even more so. (yes, i know MK has a premier line too lol but for sake of the forum i am fairly sure we are speaking of the contemporary  lines)


----------



## bellevie0891

HesitantShopper said:


> Unfortunately, buying bags with resale in mind is a sticky wicket.. secondary markets are fickle.
> 
> Even Premier brands can struggle with over saturation... contemporary ones even more so. (yes, i know MK has a premier line too lol but for sake of the forum i am fairly sure we are speaking of the contemporary  lines)




I understand it completely [emoji6] Just was surprised I guess.

I go through phases where I seem to buy a few, then go down to a few. And I almost always sell one if I want another. I've always been that way [emoji12] I don't like extra things setting around. 

Never had a real problem selling before.... I've sold everything from my Target brand bags to Vera Bradley, Ju Ju Be to Michael Kors. 

I keep them nice and price them nicely and usually they're gone. 

For the price that some bags retail for I don't feel like it's unrealistic to buy certain brands over others based on them holding their value. And I get 100% that some will and some won't. But with the way I move from one style/color to the next their resale value plays a lot into what I purchase. [emoji4]


----------



## HesitantShopper

bellevie0891 said:


> I understand it completely [emoji6] Just was surprised I guess.
> 
> I go through phases where I seem to buy a few, then go down to a few. And I almost always sell one if I want another. I've always been that way [emoji12] I don't like extra things setting around.
> 
> Never had a real problem selling before.... I've sold everything from my Target brand bags to Vera Bradley, Ju Ju Be to Michael Kors.
> 
> I keep them nice and price them nicely and usually they're gone.
> 
> For the price that some bags retail for I don't feel like it's unrealistic to buy certain brands over others based on them holding their value. And I get 100% that some will and some won't. But with the way I move from one style/color to the next their resale value plays a lot into what I purchase. [emoji4]



I get what your saying. It's about being aware and sorting what works best for you. I buy strictly with what will work for me in mind, on occasion i mess up  but i try to not get caught up in bags that do not suit me and always aim for sales!


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkalicious said:


> Was it the traveler that you're trying to sell? I've been using my black soft leather Hamilton for awhile and I just love it!! Much easier for me to carry than the previous electric blue saffiano one I had.







bellevie0891 said:


> I don't think its just that version of Hamilton... I've been trying to sell two different styles of MK bags on Ebay for over two weeks now. I've never had my bags last this long
> 
> 
> 
> They are in excellent shape, both at prices I consider very reasonable and they are listed as open to best offers. I've had nothing but super low-ball offers.




Regular Ham ew pebbled used couple times and sapphire jet set zip top for months and lower than dept stores sale or clearance prices even! Replaced each with other bags so wanted to sell.


----------



## Strep2031

More Hamilton N/S added to the MK site and on sale for $150.  Can't decide between the Dusty Rose or Luggage.


----------



## keishapie1973

fcmilliner2031 said:


> More Hamilton N/S added to the MK site and on sale for $150.  Can't decide between the Dusty Rose or Luggage.



Those are both so gorgeous. I wouldn't be able to decide either. I have a luggage bag but I'm still wanting something in dusty rose. That color is just so gorgeous....


----------



## Strep2031

I went with the color Cinder. I will update with pics when it arrives.  It has taken me a year to work on my current collection after giving away my previous handbags because I'd outgrown or my style evolved over the years. For years I've wanted the Hamilton N/S but looked at similarities such as the Celine Black Luggage and St Laurent Sac de Jour but something kept bringing me back to the Hamilton N/S. I'm so glad I took my time and didn't settle.

My handbag collection: LV Speedy 35 DE, LV Artsy, LV mini pochette, LV Josephine wallet, Gucci Vintage Web Boston GG, Tory Burch tote and now my absolute favorite, besides my LV Artsy....the MK Hamilton N/S.


----------



## keishapie1973

fcmilliner2031 said:


> I went with the color Cinder. I will update with pics when it arrives.  It has taken me a year to work on my current collection after giving away my previous handbags because I'd outgrown or my style evolved over the years. For years I've wanted the Hamilton N/S but looked at similarities such as the Celine Black Luggage and St Laurent Sac de Jour but something kept bringing me back to the Hamilton N/S. I'm so glad I took my time and didn't settle.
> 
> 
> 
> My handbag collection: LV Speedy 35 DE, LV Artsy, LV mini pochette, LV Josephine wallet, Gucci Vintage Web Boston GG, Tory Burch tote and now my absolute favorite, besides my LV Artsy....the MK Hamilton N/S.




Good choice!!! The cinder n/s Hamilton was my last mk purchase....[emoji7]


----------



## LadyV

fcmilliner2031 said:


> More Hamilton N/S added to the MK site and on sale for $150.  Can't decide between the Dusty Rose or Luggage.


 
Did you get one? For some reason I see the sale price when I search for Hamilton but when I click on it, the regular prices are displayed for each of the remaining colors (Cornflower, Dusty Rose, Navy and Luggage). Hopefully it's just some glitch with the site and not that the prices have returned to full price (which would be quite odd).


Edit: Sorry I read your reply that you got the cinder one. Congrats!


----------



## ubo22

LadyV said:


> Did you get one? For some reason I see the sale price when I search for Hamilton but when I click on it, the regular prices are displayed for each of the remaining colors (Cornflower, Dusty Rose, Navy and Luggage). Hopefully it's just some glitch with the site and not that the prices have returned to full price (which would be quite odd).
> 
> 
> Edit: Sorry I read your reply that you got the cinder one. Congrats!


I noticed this, too.  Although, I have no business buying anymore MK bags.  It looks like all the n/s Hamiltons went back to full price.


----------



## Pinkalicious

fcmilliner2031 said:


> More Hamilton N/S added to the MK site and on sale for $150.  Can't decide between the Dusty Rose or Luggage.




Dusty rose is pretty [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Strep2031

Ubo22 it shows as full price until you click on the item and add to your cart. Then you see the price drop. If you edit the item in your shopping cart, it shows all the colors and what's available.


----------



## ubo22

fcmilliner2031 said:


> Ubo22 it shows as full price until you click on the item and add to your cart. Then you see the price drop. If you edit the item in your shopping cart, it shows all the colors and what's available.


Thanks!


----------



## ubo22

fcmilliner2031 said:


> My Hamilton NS in black with silver hardware finally arrived.  The pics really don't do it justice. It is really a beautiful purse.


Bag twins!   I use this one (of my two n/s Hamilton totes) the most.  You're going to love it!  By the way, I can't wait to see pics of your Cinder one when it arrives.


----------



## cdtracing

fcmilliner2031 said:


> My Hamilton NS in black with silver hardware finally arrived.  The pics really don't do it justice. It is really a beautiful purse.





ubo22 said:


> Bag twins!   I use this one (of my two n/s Hamilton totes) the most.  You're going to love it!  By the way, I can't wait to see pics of your Cinder one when it arrives.



Make that triplets!!   I love mine & carry it more than my Dark Dune!


----------



## Strep2031

Belk is back to selling the Hamilton Large NS tote in Dark Dune for $358. Last week they had none in stock.


----------



## Strep2031

My sister paid me a surprise visit tonight and she was carrying this beautiful purse. She was drooling over my Hamilton Saffiano NS and I was drooling over hers.

Tried to upload pic but wasnt possible. Will try again.


----------



## Pinkalicious

paula3boys said:


> Regular Ham ew pebbled used couple times and sapphire jet set zip top for months and lower than dept stores sale or clearance prices even! Replaced each with other bags so wanted to sell.




It's all your fault, I was loving your electric blue Cindy, it reminded me I wanted an electric blue bag so I found a preowned soft leather electric blue Hamilton with silver hardware (outlet version) for $75! I'm so excited haha thanks for unknowingly enabling me... I've been carrying my soft black leather Hamilton with gold hardware since thanksgiving so I'm sure I'll switch out to the blue when I get her!


----------



## Monterra

I got the large rocknroll bag in secondhand, lovely! (and barely used, so as good as brand new!), for about 215$ incl. postage, sweet!

(Previously already owned the E/W one)







The small one needs to have the handle fixed, the inner tubing is broken... But the soft leather Hamiltons seem to hold up to usage better than the saffiano ones, my black-silver saffiano large Hamilton looks horribly beat up and rugged. :/


----------



## Scooch

Monterra said:


> I got the large rocknroll bag in secondhand, lovely! (and barely used, so as good as brand new!), for about 215$ incl. postage, sweet!
> 
> (Previously already owned the E/W one)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The small one needs to have the handle fixed, the inner tubing is broken... But the soft leather Hamiltons seem to hold up to usage better than the saffiano ones, my black-silver saffiano large Hamilton looks horribly beat up and rugged. :/




This is beautiful! This has always been one of my favorites


----------



## Loved by Kors

Is there anything I can pre-treat a canvas hamilton with to avoid stains????


----------



## Pinkalicious

Monterra said:


> I got the large rocknroll bag in secondhand, lovely! (and barely used, so as good as brand new!), for about 215$ incl. postage, sweet!
> 
> (Previously already owned the E/W one)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The small one needs to have the handle fixed, the inner tubing is broken... But the soft leather Hamiltons seem to hold up to usage better than the saffiano ones, my black-silver saffiano large Hamilton looks horribly beat up and rugged. :/




Ahh your e/w soft hammy is gorge. I carry mine with gold hardware a ton! The soft leather is really durable and it literally goes with everything. I was trying to get one in silver hardware but found one with gold hardware for a better price. I haven't stopped wearing mine for a good 2 months now!


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkalicious said:


> It's all your fault, I was loving your electric blue Cindy, it reminded me I wanted an electric blue bag so I found a preowned soft leather electric blue Hamilton with silver hardware (outlet version) for $75! I'm so excited haha thanks for unknowingly enabling me... I've been carrying my soft black leather Hamilton with gold hardware since thanksgiving so I'm sure I'll switch out to the blue when I get her!




Yay for enabling! Great deal! Post pics when you get her


----------



## Strep2031

My Hamilton in Cinder arrived earlier today from MK online along with a few dresses. Boots and shoes will arrive next week. Will post a pic of my MK haul soon. Currently having trouble uploading multiple pics.


----------



## Strep2031

Sister's Hamilton


----------



## yellamour

My first Hamilton in Cinder! Isn't it fantastic! So gorgeous purse and color! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;
	

		
			
		

		
	




I still waiting for Dusty rose with gold hardware and Black with silver [emoji56][emoji7]


----------



## ubo22

fcmilliner2031 said:


> My Hamilton in Cinder arrived earlier today from MK online along with a few dresses. Boots and shoes will arrive next week. Will post a pic of my MK haul soon. Currently having trouble uploading multiple pics.


 
Love it!



yellamour said:


> My first Hamilton in Cinder! Isn't it fantastic! So gorgeous purse and color! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251041
> 
> 
> I still waiting for Dusty rose with gold hardware and Black with silver [emoji56][emoji7]


 
You're on a Hamilton shopping spree!  Great bag!  It looks fantastic.  I can't wait to see your dusty rose w/ghw and black w/shw when they arrive.  We'll be bag twins on the black one.  I own two, black w/shw and dark dune w/ghw.


----------



## Strep2031

yellamour said:


> My first Hamilton in Cinder! Isn't it fantastic! So gorgeous purse and color! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251041
> 
> 
> I still waiting for Dusty rose with gold hardware and Black with silver [emoji56][emoji7]


Gorgeous. I received same bag yesterday as well.  Enjoy!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

fcmilliner2031 said:


> My Hamilton in Cinder arrived earlier today from MK online along with a few dresses. Boots and shoes will arrive next week. Will post a pic of my MK haul soon. Currently having trouble uploading multiple pics.



very nice!


----------



## bellevie0891

yellamour said:


> My first Hamilton in Cinder! Isn't it fantastic! So gorgeous purse and color! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251041
> 
> 
> I still waiting for Dusty rose with gold hardware and Black with silver [emoji56][emoji7]




Just beautiful!! [emoji7]

Exactly what I want next [emoji41]


----------



## keishapie1973

fcmilliner2031 said:


> My Hamilton in Cinder arrived earlier today from MK online along with a few dresses. Boots and shoes will arrive next week. Will post a pic of my MK haul soon. Currently having trouble uploading multiple pics.





yellamour said:


> My first Hamilton in Cinder! Isn't it fantastic! So gorgeous purse and color! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251041
> 
> 
> I still waiting for Dusty rose with gold hardware and Black with silver [emoji56][emoji7]



Bag twins!!! I just switched back into this one this morning. It's such a pretty bag. I keep staring at it....


----------



## yellamour

Thank u, all of u for such a great words! Lovely bag and especially color!


----------



## Voodoo

WOW! The cinder color is beautiful!


----------



## Hlopez707

Does anyone know if Macy's has any more hamiltons in store? I went online and they aren't there anymore neither does the Michael kors website


----------



## Pinkalicious

Just got my electric blue outlet Hamilton! Love it!! The hardware is a very light gold, looks silver sometimes. I love that it is slightly larger than my black soft Hamilton with the lock. I can wear this one Crossbody!


----------



## cny1941

yellamour said:


> My first Hamilton in Cinder! Isn't it fantastic! So gorgeous purse and color! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251041
> 
> 
> I still waiting for Dusty rose with gold hardware and Black with silver [emoji56][emoji7]




Gorgeous. Now I want something in cinder.


----------



## Nan246

Nice blue color! Glad it's bigger too. I find the ew Hamilton small for all my junk and the ns is too big for me. So you blue bag looks perfect!


----------



## andral5

Pinkalicious said:


> Just got my electric blue outlet Hamilton! Love it!! The hardware is a very light gold, looks silver sometimes. I love that it is slightly larger than my black soft Hamilton with the lock. I can wear this one Crossbody!
> 
> View attachment 3252365
> 
> View attachment 3252366



Gorgeous color and bag/s!! As much as I'm not a 'blue' person, the electric blue is really, really lovely!

Is this a new bag from a store, or a pre-loved one?


----------



## Pinkalicious

Nan246 said:


> Nice blue color! Glad it's bigger too. I find the ew Hamilton small for all my junk and the ns is too big for me. So you blue bag looks perfect!




Thanks! I like the size difference too so I can justify having 2 hamiltons it's like a totally different bag since it doesn't have a lock too haha. I agree the e/w esp in soft leather seems a bit small at times!



andral5 said:


> Gorgeous color and bag/s!! As much as I'm not a 'blue' person, the electric blue is really, really lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a new bag from a store, or a pre-loved one?




This is preloved! I was obsessing over Electric blue but didn't want any of the saffiano styles. I ended up finding this beauty secondhand on Mercari, and got the seller to sell it for $75. There are some marks on the front but I just applied some apple leather cleaner and it's as good as new!


----------



## andral5

Pinkalicious said:


> This is preloved! I was obsessing over Electric blue but didn't want any of the saffiano styles. I ended up finding this beauty secondhand on Mercari, and got the seller to sell it for $75. There are some marks on the front but I just applied some apple leather cleaner and it's as good as new!



Awesome!!


----------



## TDW1982

Carrying my Dusty Rose Hammy today....just got Cinder and Wisteria...will post them when I carry them....


----------



## Ness7386

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Strep2031

Such a gorgeous color


----------



## Ness7386

lucydee said:


> Here is mine, Amethyst Hamilton Tote.


That amethyst Hamilton is Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Ness7386

bellevie0891 said:


> This is exactly what I was afraid of.
> 
> I also will be double guessing any future MK purchases. It made me so nervous the first time I bought an MK bag because of the price.
> 
> I've always purchased them during a good sale and it comforted me knowing I could get a good part of my cost back if I kept them in great shape. :rain:


I'm new and only have 2 MK bags right now.  I was just wondering why you would want to sell them to get some of your money back?  Why not just keep and enjoy them as long as they will last you?  Are you just buying them to make a profit or do you just get tired of carrying the same old bags?


----------



## bellevie0891

Ness7386 said:


> I'm new and only have 2 MK bags right now.  I was just wondering why you would want to sell them to get some of your money back?  Why not just keep and enjoy them as long as they will last you?  Are you just buying them to make a profit or do you just get tired of carrying the same old bags?




Just ready for new styles [emoji4] The styles I want to sell just are not functional for me at my new job so I haven't carried them in almost a year.


----------



## andral5

Ness7386 said:


> I'm new and only have 2 MK bags right now.  I was just wondering why you would want to sell them to get some of your money back?  Why not just keep and enjoy them as long as they will last you?  Are you just buying them to make a profit or do you just get tired of carrying the same old bags?



When you don't find them useful or attractive anymore, better sell them to make room and yes, money for new bags. Although I know what you're saying... I can never do that. What if in a year from now I'll want to wear again one of them?  I know, that's counterproductive but I can't help it.


----------



## andral5

Hi MK addicts! I have a dilema in choosing a more business-like bag so I'll post my question here too. Would you think a black or neutral, grey Hamilton could replace a Jet Set bag for this purpose? I'm worried the chain details of the shoulder strap would be too much.


 I know my question is general about the Jet Set models but I think I'll ask it here. I'm looking for a Jet Set not too small to have as an "interview" bag. I might need it, have no idea if soon or not, but better be prepared, right? Searching for Jet Set bags I noticed few of them having either the handles or the top rim cracked or otherwise damaged. Do you think this is a weakness of them and no matter what model I'd choose they'll all end getting the same cracks and frayings on handles and top seam? TIA fr any input on this.


----------



## Ness7386

andral5 said:


> When you don't find them useful or attractive anymore, better sell them to make room and yes, money for new bags. Although I know what you're saying... I can never do that. What if in a year from now I'll want to wear again one of them?  I know, that's counterproductive but I can't help it.


Ok, I understand. I don't think I'll ever get rid of mine.  I just bought an EW Hamilton in luggage with silver hardware today and I absolutely love it!


----------



## shaiiiiiima

.


----------



## andral5

Ness7386 said:


> Ok, I understand. I don't think I'll ever get rid of mine.  I just bought an EW Hamilton in luggage with silver hardware today and I absolutely love it!



That must look b-e-a-utiful!! Pics?


----------



## ubo22

andral5 said:


> Hi MK addicts! I have a dilema in choosing a more business-like bag so I'll post my question here too. Would you think a black or neutral, grey Hamilton could replace a Jet Set bag for this purpose? I'm worried the chain details of the shoulder strap would be too much.
> 
> 
> I know my question is general about the Jet Set models but I think I'll ask it here. I'm looking for a Jet Set not too small to have as an "interview" bag. I might need it, have no idea if soon or not, but better be prepared, right? Searching for Jet Set bags I noticed few of them having either the handles or the top rim cracked or otherwise damaged. Do you think this is a weakness of them and no matter what model I'd choose they'll all end getting the same cracks and frayings on handles and top seam? TIA fr any input on this.


I think the Hamilton would be a lovely business-like bag, especially the larger n/s tote.  Black or a neutral, grey would be perfect.  I use my black Hamilton tote with silver hardware and my dark dune Hamilton tote with gold hardware all the time for business.  The chain detail adds a sophisticated touch.


----------



## ubo22

Ness7386 said:


> Ok, I understand. I don't think I'll ever get rid of mine.  I just bought an EW Hamilton in luggage with silver hardware today and I absolutely love it!


 


andral5 said:


> That must look b-e-a-utiful!! Pics?


 
+1
I'd also love to see pictures of your luggage Hamilton with silver hardware!


----------



## BeachBagGal

I ordered one today from Bloomies. Suuuper deal! Let's hope I love it lol. ...and they don't send it in a box (or bag *gasp*) that's too small so she gets squished. Eek.


----------



## andral5

ubo22 said:


> I think the Hamilton would be a lovely business-like bag, especially the larger n/s tote.  Black or a neutral, grey would be perfect.  I use my black Hamilton tote with silver hardware and my dark dune Hamilton tote with gold hardware all the time for business.  The chain detail adds a sophisticated touch.



Oh thank you for your input! It sounds great! I will take the Jet Set bags off my list then. I wasn't sure about them anyway. And I looove Hamiltons so much!


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> I ordered one today from Bloomies. Suuuper deal! Let's hope I love it lol. ...and they don't send it in a box (or bag *gasp*) that's too small so she gets squished. Eek.




How much!! Excited to see it! I've had good luck with bloomies shipping, fingers crossed!


----------



## Ness7386

ubo22 said:


> +1
> I'd also love to see pictures of your luggage Hamilton with silver hardware!



Having trouble uploading the pic.  I'll keep trying though.


----------



## Ness7386

ubo22 said:


> +1
> I'd also love to see pictures of your luggage Hamilton with silver hardware!



Here it is!


----------



## keishapie1973

Hlopez707 said:


> Does anyone know if Macy's has any more hamiltons in store? I went online and they aren't there anymore neither does the Michael kors website



The n/s tote in cornflower is back on the MK site in limited quantities for $143.....


----------



## andral5

Ness7386 said:


> Here it is!



Absolutely lovely! Congrats on your find!


----------



## Ness7386

andral5 said:


> That must look b-e-a-utiful!! Pics?



Here it is!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> How much!! Excited to see it! I've had good luck with bloomies shipping, fingers crossed!



$127.00!!! I totally could NOT resist at that price lol! I bought a couple smaller MBMJ bags. I'll be curious to see what stays and what goes.


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> $127.00!!! I totally could NOT resist at that price lol! I bought a couple smaller MBMJ bags. I'll be curious to see what stays and what goes.




Exciting!! What color?? I want a pearl gray Hamilton with silver hardware.. I wish MK made this in the soft leather, non outlet version. The leather is so durable on my black one! I'm trying to convince myself I don't need it haha


----------



## Ness7386

Here is my entire small collection.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> Exciting!! What color?? I want a pearl gray Hamilton with silver hardware.. I wish MK made this in the soft leather, non outlet version. The leather is so durable on my black one! I'm trying to convince myself I don't need it haha



I LOVE Pearl Grey! I think it's one of the prettiest greys. I bought the Microstud Quilted in Pearl Grey. $127 for a brand new bag that was originally $398 is not too shabby lol. It isn't saffiano so it looks the leather is almost in between the soft and the saffiano. I love the stud detailing! I'm trying not to get too excited since the style might not work for...oh heck who are we kidding.....I'm excited lol! I've seen pix of the soft ones...look so yuuummmy!


----------



## LadyV

BeachBagGal said:


> $127.00!!! I totally could NOT resist at that price lol! I bought a couple smaller MBMJ bags. I'll be curious to see what stays and what goes.




Congrats! That is an amazing deal! Did you get a N/S or E/W? What color?


----------



## BeachBagGal

LadyV said:


> Congrats! That is an amazing deal! Did you get a N/S or E/W? What color?



E/W in MicroStud Quilted in Pearl Grey. N/S would be WAY too big for what I need to carry.


----------



## LadyV

BeachBagGal said:


> E/W in MicroStud Quilted in Pearl Grey. N/S would be WAY too big for what I need to carry.


 
Wow, a microstud in pearl grey for that price! That's a major steal!


----------



## BeachBagGal

LadyV said:


> Wow, a microstud in pearl grey for that price! That's a major steal!




I know right! I hope it works for me! I'll keep you all posted. [emoji3]


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> I LOVE Pearl Grey! I think it's one of the prettiest greys. I bought the Microstud Quilted in Pearl Grey. $127 for a brand new bag that was originally $398 is not too shabby lol. It isn't saffiano so it looks the leather is almost in between the soft and the saffiano. I love the stud detailing! I'm trying not to get too excited since the style might not work for...oh heck who are we kidding.....I'm excited lol! I've seen pix of the soft ones...look so yuuummmy!



What a steal!!! I would prefer a softer leather over saffiano, and with microstuds...sooo cute! I have to look this up now!


----------



## LadyV

I finally get to share my N/S black Hamilton with gold hardware. I bought it on eBay for $150 and it's brand new! I bought this a few weeks ago but I was waiting for the matching wallet to arrive before I could use it.

As much as I thought I wanted the Hamilton wallet, I ended up getting the Greenwich carryall wallet for $65! Also from eBay and brand new so it was a steal!

Here they are:


----------



## bellevie0891

LadyV said:


> I finally get to share my N/S black Hamilton with gold hardware. I bought it on eBay for $150 and it's brand new! I bought this a few weeks ago but I was waiting for the matching wallet to arrive before I could use it.
> 
> As much as I thought I wanted the Hamilton wallet, I ended up getting the Greenwich carryall wallet for $65! Also from eBay and brand new so it was a steal!
> 
> Here they are:




Beautiful!! There's nothing I love more than classic black [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## andral5

Ness7386 said:


> Here it is!



Yeap, she's a beauty.


----------



## Ness7386

What kind of leather is this? Doesn't look like saffiano or pebbled.


----------



## lucydee

Ness7386 said:


> That amethyst Hamilton is Gorgeous!!!


Thank you Ness!


----------



## LadyV

Ness7386 said:


> What kind of leather is this? Doesn't look like saffiano or pebbled.


 
Which one are you asking about? If it's about my black one posted, it's saffiano.


----------



## LadyV

bellevie0891 said:


> Beautiful!! There's nothing I love more than classic black [emoji173]&#65039;


 
Thanks! I couldn't agree more.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> What a steal!!! I would prefer a softer leather over saffiano, and with microstuds...sooo cute! I have to look this up now!




I know right! You look it up? Whatcha think? I really hope I love this beauty. She has been shipped and slated for next Thurs. [emoji3]


----------



## andral5

ubo22 said:


> I think the Hamilton would be a lovely business-like bag, especially the larger n/s tote.  Black or a neutral, grey would be perfect.  I use my black Hamilton tote with silver hardware and my dark dune Hamilton tote with gold hardware all the time for business.  The chain detail adds a sophisticated touch.



Thinking and digging around, I found a few I like and I'm watching them goping to come to a decision... How formal do you think a dark red/burgundy is? Or a cobalt blue? I'm sooo undecided!


----------



## ubo22

andral5 said:


> Thinking and digging around, I found a few I like and I'm watching them goping to come to a decision... How formal do you think a dark red/burgundy is? Or a cobalt blue? I'm sooo undecided!


Dark red/burgundy is a gorgeous color for a handbag and goes with a lot, just like any neutral.  I have a Coach bag in this color.  It's often viewed as a fall/winter color, but I love it year-round.  The pictures I've seen of the merlot Hamilton tote with gold hardware are amazing!  I definitely could see that one used as a formal/business tote.

Cobalt blue is also a gorgeous color.  I own a large sapphire Selma and always get compliments when I use it.  However, I don't use it as much as my other bags because cobalt doesn't work as well when you are wearing a lot of other bright colors.  It looks awesome against black, though.


----------



## ubo22

Ness7386 said:


> Here it is!


Very pretty!


----------



## juls12

I snagged this at the Wertheim Village outlet today - luggage N/S Hamilton. It was on sale for 159 so it was a pretty easy decision  They also had black and a cream coloured one. But I don't know how long the sale will last.


----------



## ubo22

juls12 said:


> I snagged this at the Wertheim Village outlet today - luggage N/S Hamilton. It was on sale for 159 so it was a pretty easy decision  They also had black and a cream coloured one. But I don't know how long the sale will last.


Is that soft leather?  I think the luggage Hamilton totes in soft leather are fabulous!  The color goes so well with the more casual silhouette.


----------



## juls12

ubo22 said:


> Is that soft leather?  I think the luggage Hamilton totes in soft leather are fabulous!  The color goes so well with the more casual silhouette.



Yes it is soft leather. I got it as my purse for spring and I'm sure it will be great.


----------



## andral5

ubo22 said:


> Dark red/burgundy is a gorgeous color for a handbag and goes with a lot, just like any neutral.  I have a Coach bag in this color.  It's often viewed as a fall/winter color, but I love it year-round.  The pictures I've seen of the merlot Hamilton tote with gold hardware are amazing!  I definitely could see that one used as a formal/business tote.
> 
> Cobalt blue is also a gorgeous color.  I own a large sapphire Selma and always get compliments when I use it.  However, I don't use it as much as my other bags because cobalt doesn't work as well when you are wearing a lot of other bright colors.  It looks awesome against black, though.



Thank you, it helps to have an honest opinion from the outside. Merlot seems to be a no brainer from those 2. Meanwhile I came across one more that is good looking and all but I don't think that type could go as even half-formal so to speak: 

https://poshmark.com/listing/Beautiful-wine-black-Michael-Kors-hamilton-56396a8fbcd4a74ed3004c86

And this one is close to the cobalt blue I like:

https://poshmark.com/listing/Medium-Michael-Kors-Hamilton-569276f96e3ec2dcc104ccae

There are a couple merlot ones, all looking very good to say the least.


----------



## ubo22

andral5 said:


> Thank you, it helps to have an honest opinion from the outside. Merlot seems to be a no brainer from those 2. Meanwhile I came across one more that is good looking and all but I don't think that type could go as even half-formal so to speak:
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Beautiful-wine-black-Michael-Kors-hamilton-56396a8fbcd4a74ed3004c86
> 
> And this one is close to the cobalt blue I like:
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Medium-Michael-Kors-Hamilton-569276f96e3ec2dcc104ccae
> 
> There are a couple merlot ones, all looking very good to say the least.


I think the second one is closer to navy, in my opinion.  Navy is a great neutral, too, if you have more of it in your wardrobe than black.

Cobalt is a bold, bright blue.  It's very different from navy.


----------



## andral5

ubo22 said:


> I think the second one is closer to navy, in my opinion.  Navy is a great neutral, too, if you have more of it in your wardrobe than black.
> 
> Cobalt is a bold, bright blue.  It's very different from navy.



I know but I could 't find the cobalt one in so many lists I have saved across few websites  Ineed to search for it by color.


----------



## andral5

ubo22 said:


> I think the second one is closer to navy, in my opinion.  Navy is a great neutral, too, if you have more of it in your wardrobe than black.
> 
> Cobalt is a bold, bright blue.  It's very different from navy.



One of the cobalt blue ones was just sold, that's why I couldn't find it. Now I need to find the second one I was watching


----------



## TDW1982

I had to share my new Cinder!  She was a bargain on the MK site!  Such a rich grey with a hint of lavender!  Love this color!


----------



## TDW1982

andral5 said:


> Thinking and digging around, I found a few I like and I'm watching them goping to come to a decision... How formal do you think a dark red/burgundy is? Or a cobalt blue? I'm sooo undecided!



First let me preface by saying I am a Hamilton addict so I am very partial. I own just about every color in the N/S tote.  I find that all of the colors look very professional!  Since I am lucky enough to have a wide selection to choose from I can either go neutral or go for a pop of color. For example, if I am wearing a black and white outfit I'll choose my chili for a pop of color. But if I am wearing something like an animal print cardigan or cowl neck blouse, I'll carry my dark dune, luggage, or black. 

Last week I wore a cobalt blue leather jacket with a black cowl and black slim pants  and cobalt flats. Since my jacket and shoes matched my electric blue hammy perfectly I went with it. I was going to carry my black hammy but decided I needed color to bump middle of the week ho-hums. I got many compliment on the outfit. I work at a conservative fortune 100 company so I think the electric blue hammy is very professional and stunning.  

I think the burgundy or Merlot is one of the most gorgeous and professional colors MK has to offer!  But I have carried my (fun colors) raspberry, pear, grape, aquamarine and clementine hammys to work. It's the style of the bag that makes it so professional looking so you can really play around with your color choices in my opinion!


----------



## andral5

TDW1982 said:


> First let me preface by saying I am a Hamilton addict so I am very partial. I own just about every color in the N/S tote.  I find that all of the colors look very professional!  Since I am lucky enough to have a wide selection to choose from I can either go neutral or go for a pop of color. For example, if I am wearing a black and white outfit I'll choose my chili for a pop of color. But if I am wearing something like an animal print cardigan or cowl neck blouse, I'll carry my dark dune, luggage, or black.
> 
> Last week I wore a cobalt blue leather jacket with a black cowl and black slim pants  and cobalt flats. Since my jacket and shoes matched my electric blue hammy perfectly I went with it. I was going to carry my black hammy but decided I needed color to bump middle of the week ho-hums. I got many compliment on the outfit. I work at a conservative fortune 100 company so I think the electric blue hammy is very professional and stunning.
> 
> I think the burgundy or Merlot is one of the most gorgeous and professional colors MK has to offer!  But I have carried my (fun colors) raspberry, pear, grape, aquamarine and clementine hammys to work. It's the style of the bag that makes it so professional looking so you can really play around with your color choices in my opinion!



Thank you for your response, TDW1982! I love Hamiltons more than other styles anyway. I don't really like the Jet Sets, it just seemed I could get a pretty neutral bag in which to be able to carry more stuff than in a smaller bag, so that's why I was looking into them for a while. But then it kinda struck me that hammies are actually better looking and I can fit quite a lot in my cream ne if needed.
I like your idea of pop of color, it wouldn't necessary be only black to be formal. I love electric blue too! 

Now I'm undecided between the large NS tote and the EW that has that middle zipped compartment. I need to try on both of them in front of a mirror before deciding. I like the middle compartment but I kinda like more how the NS tote goes with the outfits I'd wear. That, and I'm 5'9" so it would go well with my frame too I guess.


----------



## andral5

What kind of leather do you personally prefer in a Hamilton: smooth or Saffiano, ubo22 & TDW1982?


----------



## ubo22

andral5 said:


> What kind of leather do you personally prefer in a Hamilton: smooth or Saffiano, ubo22 & TDW1982?


Andral5, I personally prefer saffiano for the large Hamilton tote because I like structured bags that don't slouch.  But I also think the soft leather Hamilton could be great for those that like slouchy bags.  

BOTTOM LINE:  I think the large Hamilton tote looks better with structure (saffiano).  I think the e/w Hamilton satchel looks good either way (saffiano or soft leather).


----------



## andral5

ubo22 said:


> Andral5, I personally prefer saffiano for the large Hamilton tote because I like structured bags that don't slouch.  But I also think the soft leather Hamilton could be great for those that like slouchy bags.
> 
> BOTTOM LINE:  I think the large Hamilton tote looks better with structure (saffiano).  I think the e/w Hamilton satchel looks good either way (saffiano or soft leather).



I see your point and I like it. Thanks a lot.


----------



## TDW1982

andral5 said:


> Thank you for your response, TDW1982! I love Hamiltons more than other styles anyway. I don't really like the Jet Sets, it just seemed I could get a pretty neutral bag in which to be able to carry more stuff than in a smaller bag, so that's why I was looking into them for a while. But then it kinda struck me that hammies are actually better looking and I can fit quite a lot in my cream ne if needed.
> I like your idea of pop of color, it wouldn't necessary be only black to be formal. I love electric blue too!
> 
> Now I'm undecided between the large NS tote and the EW that has that middle zipped compartment. I need to try on both of them in front of a mirror before deciding. I like the middle compartment but I kinda like more how the NS tote goes with the outfits I'd wear. That, and I'm 5'9" so it would go well with my frame too I guess.




Oh yes!  You can carry the N/S tote!  I am 5'7 and I do fine. I love the E/W hammys but they are just too small for all the stuff I have to carry!   I do have two E/W hammys. One in blossom and one in Navy with Black hardware. I carry those and my suttons, selmas etc on the weekends. My N/S hammys are just so heavy to carry when I'm shopping etc.  I think you'll be safe and love any choice you make. Just consider how much stuff you need to carry with you.


----------



## TDW1982

andral5 said:


> What kind of leather do you personally prefer in a Hamilton: smooth or Saffiano, ubo22 & TDW1982?




Andra,

I love the saffiano leather.  But I love the softer buttery leather in my E/W Navy w/ black hardware as a change. But when it comes to my larger hammys I prefer the saffiano. It literally stands up well. I am usually running from meeting to meeting with a computer rolling bag. The hammys just sit on the floor or on a desk without spilling the contents all over. And sometimes I'll throw my laptop in the bag itself so that firmer leather makes it easier for me!  Plus..I just think they are stunning to look at!


----------



## andral5

TDW1982 said:


> Andra,
> 
> I love the saffiano leather.  But I love the softer buttery leather in my E/W Navy w/ black hardware as a change. But when it comes to my larger hammys I prefer the saffiano. It literally stands up well. I am usually running from meeting to meeting with a computer rolling bag. The hammys just sit on the floor or on a desk without spilling the contents all over. And sometimes I'll throw my laptop in the bag itself so that firmer leather makes it easier for me!  Plus..I just think they are stunning to look at!



Passionate description! You're absolutely right! I can almost visualize you with all the stuff you're carrying and how good all looks near your Hamilton.

Just coming from JC Penney and Marshall's and the disappointment was huge. Almost no MKs to find. Actually not even one (1) MK bag at JCP, and only a few at Marshall's, none of which was a Hamilton of any kind....
Browsing through the bahs there to see what MKs they have, I came across a few other bice looking bags in Saffiano. Nice from a distance that is. Touching that Saffiano gave me a nasty, plasticky feeling, and they even didn't keep their shape well. They all had at least a crease if not more, or not holding their shape when placed on their bottom. To compare with them, MKs Selma I found at Marshall's (one medium studded and a mini messenger) were absolutely perfect looking after so many handlings by the customers. 

I am looking now into a few Hamiltons I think outlet model - those without a lock, but a metallic plate on front. I think those are only in soft leather or maybe I haven't found yet a Saffiano one. Still looking


----------



## andral5

TDW1982 said:


> Andra,
> 
> I love the saffiano leather.  But I love the softer buttery leather in my E/W Navy w/ black hardware as a change. But when it comes to my larger hammys I prefer the saffiano. It literally stands up well. I am usually running from meeting to meeting with a computer rolling bag. The hammys just sit on the floor or on a desk without spilling the contents all over. And sometimes I'll throw my laptop in the bag itself so that firmer leather makes it easier for me!  Plus..I just think they are stunning to look at!



I love how you called me Andra  It's sweet!
Andral is a made-up name that contains the first syllable of both my kids' names. And 5 is the bday of my youngest one. On other websites I have nr. 10, which is my first born kid's bday. I love the, so much I made up a name to somehow incorporate both their names.


----------



## andral5

I'm so torn now between an electric blue and a conalt, both EW Hamiltons, very good condition and good size for what I need. Another one I was watching, a dark red one just sold. Which one of the blue's do you think would look more business-like, or more formal? Thanks a bunch.


----------



## TDW1982

andral5 said:


> Passionate description! You're absolutely right! I can almost visualize you with all the stuff you're carrying and how good all looks near your Hamilton.
> 
> Just coming from JC Penney and Marshall's and the disappointment was huge. Almost no MKs to find. Actually not even one (1) MK bag at JCP, and only a few at Marshall's, none of which was a Hamilton of any kind....
> Browsing through the bahs there to see what MKs they have, I came across a few other bice looking bags in Saffiano. Nice from a distance that is. Touching that Saffiano gave me a nasty, plasticky feeling, and they even didn't keep their shape well. They all had at least a crease if not more, or not holding their shape when placed on their bottom. To compare with them, MKs Selma I found at Marshall's (one medium studded and a mini messenger) were absolutely perfect looking after so many handlings by the customers.
> 
> I am looking now into a few Hamiltons I think outlet model - those without a lock, but a metallic plate on front. I think those are only in soft leather or maybe I haven't found yet a Saffiano one. Still looking




Keep me posted on your search!  They are becoming more and more difficult to find online too.  Ebay has a good selection.  And you can find good honest prices too.


----------



## TDW1982

andral5 said:


> I love how you called me Andra  It's sweet!
> Andral is a made-up name that contains the first syllable of both my kids' names. And 5 is the bday of my youngest one. On other websites I have nr. 10, which is my first born kid's bday. I love the, so much I made up a name to somehow incorporate both their names.


 
Oh...I am so sorry.  I used my phone to respond to you so I didn't see your entire user name!


----------



## TDW1982

andral5 said:


> I'm so torn now between an electric blue and a conalt, both EW Hamiltons, very good condition and good size for what I need. Another one I was watching, a dark red one just sold. Which one of the blue's do you think would look more business-like, or more formal? Thanks a bunch.


 
What color is conalt?  Is that cobalt?  What is the difference?  Do you have pics or did you share those already?


----------



## TDW1982

Today is Pale Blue......its a casual day at work so wearing jeans and navy cardigan.  Felt in the "spring mood" since it is pretty warm here for February!  


It's a beautiful blue....pic one without flash...pic two with flash.


----------



## andral5

TDW1982 said:


> What color is conalt?  Is that cobalt?  What is the difference?  Do you have pics or did you share those already?



Sorry, I was on my phone too and cannot see very well. Yes, cobalt. In the end, I bought the one that she's not sure if it's cobalt or electric blue but she dropped the price so between 2 in perfect condition, with the same date of manufacturing, I chose the better deal. 
Can't wait to hold her!! Yum! I mean, the leather looks so yummy in the pics! 

Thank you kindly for all the advice, it's really helpful!


----------



## andral5

TDW1982 said:


> Today is Pale Blue......its a casual day at work so wearing jeans and navy cardigan.  Felt in the "spring mood" since it is pretty warm here for February!
> 
> 
> It's a beautiful blue....pic one without flash...pic two with flash.



Nice choice! But is it only me or the second one, with flash, looks white? I might have a problem with the very pale colors though, and see them as (almost) white in some light.


----------



## TDW1982

andral5 said:


> Nice choice! But is it only me or the second one, with flash, looks white? I might have a problem with the very pale colors though, and see them as (almost) white in some light.


 
It's the flash....even in bright light....it is defiantly light blue.


----------



## Nan246

I love the light blue. I just got a Cindy in that color. Very spring look


----------



## andral5

TDW1982 said:


> Oh...I am so sorry.  I used my phone to respond to you so I didn't see your entire user name!



No need to be sorry. I liked the idea, it's a beautiful name.


----------



## Sartorial1

TDW1982 said:


> Today is Pale Blue......its a casual day at work so wearing jeans and navy cardigan.  Felt in the "spring mood" since it is pretty warm here for February!
> 
> 
> It's a beautiful blue....pic one without flash...pic two with flash.


Sooooo pretty! Wonderful pastel hue.


----------



## andral5

Remember my searching for a Hamilton? I bought one on the last day of January tuinking that'll arrive this week. Well... no! Because sent 2-day priority mail from KS apparently has to travel all the way to NY and get lost somewhere there.... No update for almost 2 days now.... Called usps and they had no idea, and also they cannot open an investigation sooner than 5 (!!) days since shipping! Really? Not only it wasn't a cheap package/bag, but it was supposed to be delivered on Wednesay, with their 2-day priority mail! I'm so p..ssed right now! They told me to call again on Monday if it doesn't arrive tomorrow. But Mondays are my busiest day of the week, working for almost 12 hours! I asked for a rerouting to get it at work on Monday. But oh... it would cost me more than $12 to do that! And it's not even my fault it got lost somewhere... 

How is this even possible?!?  :censor:


----------



## Pinkalicious

andral5 said:


> Remember my searching for a Hamilton? I bought one on the last day of January tuinking that'll arrive this week. Well... no! Because sent 2-day priority mail from KS apparently has to travel all the way to NY and get lost somewhere there.... No update for almost 2 days now.... Called usps and they had no idea, and also they cannot open an investigation sooner than 5 (!!) days since shipping! Really? Not only it wasn't a cheap package/bag, but it was supposed to be delivered on Wednesay, with their 2-day priority mail! I'm so p..ssed right now! They told me to call again on Monday if it doesn't arrive tomorrow. But Mondays are my busiest day of the week, working for almost 12 hours! I asked for a rerouting to get it at work on Monday. But oh... it would cost me more than $12 to do that! And it's not even my fault it got lost somewhere...
> 
> 
> 
> How is this even possible?!?  :censor:




Omg that's terrible! I do have to say sometimes 2 day priority is spotty. I sent 2 priority mail packages to my friend and sister who live 8 hours away from me on the same day. They live in the same town. Well, one package got there in 2 days and the other took an extra 2 days. I have no idea what happened but it went to San Francisco (way too far) and then came back down to San Jose. I thought the package was lost too but it eventually made it there. I'm not sure what happened as I sent them out from the same post office at the same time. So I am sure you will get your bag, don't reroute it as it could cause more confusion and try not to worry about it


----------



## andral5

Pinkalicious said:


> Omg that's terrible! I do have to say sometimes 2 day priority is spotty. I sent 2 priority mail packages to my friend and sister who live 8 hours away from me on the same day. They live in the same town. Well, one package got there in 2 days and the other took an extra 2 days. I have no idea what happened but it went to San Francisco (way too far) and then came back down to San Jose. I thought the package was lost too but it eventually made it there. I'm not sure what happened as I sent them out from the same post office at the same time. So I am sure you will get your bag, don't reroute it as it could cause more confusion and try not to worry about it



Thank you, this is encouraging! I didn't reroute it because they wanted ME to pay that fee for rerouting. I still don't understand why would they send a package all the way on the E coast when the destination is on the W coast....

Your postage was even more ackward! Same day, same postal office, same destination town... Mysteries of postal service LOL!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

My  new to me  blue MK Hamilton.  I never get tired of this bag style and size.  I love this color for spring I just moved into her today.  This was a super deal on ebay.  I added the Kors charm to dress her up a little.


----------



## paula3boys

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My  new to me  blue MK Hamilton.  I never get tired of this bag style and size.  I love this color for spring I just moved into her today.  This was a super deal on ebay.  I added the Kors charm to dress her up a little.




I love your colorful display! What is the pretty pink quilted bag?


----------



## Ness7386

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My  new to me  blue MK Hamilton.  I never get tired of this bag style and size.  I love this color for spring I just moved into her today.  This was a super deal on ebay.  I added the Kors charm to dress her up a little.


I love it!  Very pretty color.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

paula3boys said:


> I love your colorful display! What is the pretty pink quilted bag?


 Hi, That quilted bag is the Kate Spade Hayden tote.   Thanks!


----------



## Muddzdirt

Spotted this beauty at an Air Force Base retail store and couldn't believe my eyes! I thought the N/S Hamilton Tote was being discontinued! Quickly picked it up online...


----------



## Nan246

Muddzdirt said:


> Spotted this beauty at an Air Force Base retail store and couldn't believe my eyes! I thought the N/S Hamilton Tote was being discontinued! Quickly picked it up online...



Nice! Is that coral? How many hamiltons have you collected? Last one I remembered was the rose gold one! Good to see you still have the passion for Hamilton.


----------



## Nan246

Am I frivolous to buy the same color bag but different hardware? I love the raspberry Hamilton in gold but thinking I might get one in silver. I love this color and tried it in different styles but kept on coming back to the Hamilton.


----------



## Muddzdirt

Nan246 said:


> Nice! Is that coral? How many hamiltons have you collected? Last one I remembered was the rose gold one! Good to see you still have the passion for Hamilton.



Yep, Coral! Soooo pretty...especially with the silver hardware. I am ashamed to say this...LOL...but I have 15 now. 16 when Coral arrives. The Hamilton is my all-time favorite bag!


----------



## Muddzdirt

Nan246 said:


> Am I frivolous to buy the same color bag but different hardware? I love the raspberry Hamilton in gold but thinking I might get one in silver. I love this color and tried it in different styles but kept on coming back to the Hamilton.



I say, if you work hard for it, nothing is wrong with getting what you like. I have a N/S Hamilton, Susannah Tote, quilted clutch (don't know her official name), and Fulton Flats...all in Cadet. I like the option of having different styles of the same color. Especially if it's a color I know I'll use time and time again. Just my thoughts on it...


----------



## swags

I got this Hamilton in cherry from Macy's sale for a great deal. It's kind of a deep red but looks different in various light.


----------



## Nan246

Muddzdirt said:


> Yep, Coral! Soooo pretty...especially with the silver hardware. I am ashamed to say this...LOL...but I have 15 now. 16 when Coral arrives. The Hamilton is my all-time favorite bag!



Wow!! You beat me! Love to see your collection. Hamiltons are so classy!


----------



## Nan246

swags said:


> I got this Hamilton in cherry from Macy's sale for a great deal. It's kind of a deep red but looks different in various light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3268347


Love this cherry color!


----------



## Nan246

Muddzdirt said:


> I say, if you work hard for it, nothing is wrong with getting what you like. I have a N/S Hamilton, Susannah Tote, quilted clutch (don't know her official name), and Fulton Flats...all in Cadet. I like the option of having different styles of the same color. Especially if it's a color I know I'll use time and time again. Just my thoughts on it...


Thanks! Maybe I'll wait till its on sale.  Still thinking...love the cadet color. I don't have that color.


----------



## andral5

swags said:


> I got this Hamilton in cherry from Macy's sale for a great deal. It's kind of a deep red but looks different in various light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3268347



Sweeeet!! I need that color too!


----------



## Muddzdirt

Nan246 said:


> Wow!! You beat me! Love to see your collection. Hamiltons are so classy!



I'll try to remember to take a picture of all my Hamiltons this weekend.


----------



## andral5

Muddzdirt said:


> I'll try to remember to take a picture of all my Hamiltons this weekend.



Yes, please!


----------



## Ness7386

Look what I saw at a TJ Maxx tonight. The Hamilton Traveler with calf hair.  The color is called Duffle.


----------



## Pinkalicious

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My  new to me  blue MK Hamilton.  I never get tired of this bag style and size.  I love this color for spring I just moved into her today.  This was a super deal on ebay.  I added the Kors charm to dress her up a little.




This is gorgeous. Is this pale blue? I am loving pale blue and cornflower lately


----------



## Nan246

Ness7386 said:


> Look what I saw at a TJ Maxx tonight. The Hamilton Traveler with calf hair.  The color is called Duffle.



Very unique! I saw a pict of Gwen stefani carrying this bag.


----------



## Ness7386

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My  new to me  blue MK Hamilton.  I never get tired of this bag style and size.  I love this color for spring I just moved into her today.  This was a super deal on ebay.  I added the Kors charm to dress her up a little.


I got a new MD EW powder blue Hamilton similar to yours except mine is the outlet version. I love it!


----------



## Ness7386

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My  new to me  blue MK Hamilton.  I never get tired of this bag style and size.  I love this color for spring I just moved into her today.  This was a super deal on ebay.  I added the Kors charm to dress her up a little.


I got a new MD EW powder blue Hamilton similar to yours except mine is the outlet version. I love it!


----------



## Stephg

Ness7386 said:


> I got a new MD EW powder blue Hamilton similar to yours except mine is the outlet version. I love it!




So nice! I prefer the outlet version of this bag!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Ness7386 said:


> I got a new MD EW powder blue Hamilton similar to yours except mine is the outlet version. I love it!


   Pretty bag! Love this color.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Ness7386 said:


> I got a new MD EW powder blue Hamilton similar to yours except mine is the outlet version. I love it!


 


Pinkalicious said:


> This is gorgeous. Is this pale blue? I am loving pale blue and cornflower lately




Hi,   Pale blue I think not sure


----------



## andral5

Ness7386 said:


> I got a new MD EW powder blue Hamilton similar to yours except mine is the outlet version. I love it!



Very pretty color! I love the outlet version too. Although I have a lock-and-key Hamilton too, I love the outlet version more.


----------



## Ness7386

Stephg said:


> So nice! I prefer the outlet version of this bag!


I kind of prefer the little Michael Kors plaque over the lock & key.  Its a bit more suttle & subdued.


----------



## Muddzdirt

My new N/S Hamilton in Coral just arrived! Shout out to USPS for Sunday deliveries. 

Here's my entire Hamilton collection. 
Peanut, Wisteria, Dark Dune, Coral, Aquamarine, Dusty Rose, Aqua, Tangerine, Belk Blue, Palm, Turquoise, Neon Pink, Pomegranate, Lime, Cadet, Loden, Pearl Grey, Pale Pink, and Pear.

I have been collecting for several years.


----------



## bellevie0891

Muddzdirt said:


> My new N/S Hamilton in Coral just arrived! Shout out to USPS for Sunday deliveries.
> 
> Here's my entire Hamilton collection.
> Peanut, Wisteria, Dark Dune, Coral, Aquamarine, Dusty Rose, Aqua, Tangerine, Belk Blue, Palm, Turquoise, Neon Pink, Pomegranate, Lime, Cadet, Loden, Pearl Grey, Pale Pink, and Pear.
> 
> I have been collecting for several years.



HOLY beautiful collection!!


----------



## Muddzdirt

bellevie0891 said:


> HOLY beautiful collection!!



Thank you! I didn't realize until today that I had 19 total. I told my husband, "MK should really stop making all these different colors!" He goes, "Oh, so it's MK's fault?" Of course! Who else's would it be? &#128521;


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Muddzdirt said:


> My new N/S Hamilton in Coral just arrived! Shout out to USPS for Sunday deliveries.
> 
> Here's my entire Hamilton collection.
> Peanut, Wisteria, Dark Dune, Coral, Aquamarine, Dusty Rose, Aqua, Tangerine, Belk Blue, Palm, Turquoise, Neon Pink, Pomegranate, Lime, Cadet, Loden, Pearl Grey, Pale Pink, and Pear.
> 
> I have been collecting for several years.


 
SUPER !! Amazing collection .. love them all.  So pretty in your closet.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## andral5

Muddzdirt said:


> My new N/S Hamilton in Coral just arrived! Shout out to USPS for Sunday deliveries.
> 
> Here's my entire Hamilton collection.
> Peanut, Wisteria, Dark Dune, Coral, Aquamarine, Dusty Rose, Aqua, Tangerine, Belk Blue, Palm, Turquoise, Neon Pink, Pomegranate, Lime, Cadet, Loden, Pearl Grey, Pale Pink, and Pear.
> 
> I have been collecting for several years.



They all look so yummy!


----------



## swags

Muddzdirt said:


> Thank you! I didn't realize until today that I had 19 total. I told my husband, "MK should really stop making all these different colors!" He goes, "Oh, so it's MK's fault?" Of course! Who else's would it be? &#128521;



Love your collection!


----------



## Sarah03

Muddzdirt said:


> My new N/S Hamilton in Coral just arrived! Shout out to USPS for Sunday deliveries.
> 
> Here's my entire Hamilton collection.
> Peanut, Wisteria, Dark Dune, Coral, Aquamarine, Dusty Rose, Aqua, Tangerine, Belk Blue, Palm, Turquoise, Neon Pink, Pomegranate, Lime, Cadet, Loden, Pearl Grey, Pale Pink, and Pear.
> 
> I have been collecting for several years.




Beautiful collection!


----------



## ubo22

Muddzdirt said:


> My new N/S Hamilton in Coral just arrived! Shout out to USPS for Sunday deliveries.
> 
> Here's my entire Hamilton collection.
> Peanut, Wisteria, Dark Dune, Coral, Aquamarine, Dusty Rose, Aqua, Tangerine, Belk Blue, Palm, Turquoise, Neon Pink, Pomegranate, Lime, Cadet, Loden, Pearl Grey, Pale Pink, and Pear.
> 
> I have been collecting for several years.


I love the Hamilton and love your massive collection!  All those beautiful colors!


----------



## Muddzdirt

DP PURSE FAN said:


> SUPER !! Amazing collection .. love them all.  So pretty in your closet.  Thanks for sharing.



Thank you!







andral5 said:


> They all look so yummy!




Thank you!






swags said:


> Love your collection!




Thank you!






Sarah03 said:


> Beautiful collection!



Thank you!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Muddzdirt said:


> Thank you! I didn't realize until today that I had 19 total. I told my husband, "MK should really stop making all these different colors!" He goes, "Oh, so it's MK's fault?" Of course! Who else's would it be? [emoji6]




Hahahahah [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
But it's true!!!!


----------



## Muddzdirt

ubo22 said:


> I love the Hamilton and love your massive collection!  All those beautiful colors!



Thanks, love!


----------



## Nan246

Muddzdirt! What an amazing cheerful and beautiful collection!!!! Your closet is immaculate too! Probably easy to coordinate your wardrobe everyday. I want to come over! Where is that nice rose gold black bag that you had? Didn't see her. 
My closet is a mess! I found a sutton in my close that was on my want list! Almost bought another. Lol that's how disorganized I am. Enjoyed your pictures sooo nice! Enjoy your bags!


----------



## andral5

Nan246 said:


> Muddzdirt! What an amazing cheerful and beautiful collection!!!! Your closet is immaculate too! Probably easy to coordinate your wardrobe everyday. I want to come over! Where is that nice rose gold black bag that you had? Didn't see her.
> My closet is a mess! I found a sutton in my close that was on my want list! Almost bought another. Lol that's how disorganized I am. Enjoyed your pictures sooo nice! Enjoy your bags!



LOL!!!! Not very far myself either, but the Sutton thing is sooo hilarious!!


----------



## Muddzdirt

Nan246 said:


> Muddzdirt! What an amazing cheerful and beautiful collection!!!! Your closet is immaculate too! Probably easy to coordinate your wardrobe everyday. I want to come over! Where is that nice rose gold black bag that you had? Didn't see her.
> My closet is a mess! I found a sutton in my close that was on my want list! Almost bought another. Lol that's how disorganized I am. Enjoyed your pictures sooo nice! Enjoy your bags!



Hello there! Thank you so much for the compliments! I'm not sure of the rose gold and black bag. I used to have the metallic rose gold Grayson, but I sold it. I have a couple black MK bags, but none in the Hamilton style.


----------



## Nan246

andral5 said:


> LOL!!!! Not very far myself either, but the Sutton thing is sooo hilarious!!



I guess it's funny come to think of it. I was more mad at myself for buying too many mks and not using them. I need to do some serious spring cleaning!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Nan246 said:


> I guess it's funny come to think of it. I was more mad at myself for buying too many mks and not using them. I need to do some serious spring cleaning!




I recently went through my closet and was appalled at how many handbags I'd bought and never use - some of them still had the original stuffing and the tags on. Most of them were KSNY, purchased at the outlet during the 60% off + 20% off sale and some MKs. I gave most of them away, kept a few, returned the ones with receipts and tags and sold 3. I still have a lot of KSNY, but thankfully less from the outlet and only kept 3 MKs (my first and two Selmas). I finally feel bag content[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## keishapie1973

reginaPhalange said:


> I recently went through my closet and was appalled at how many handbags I'd bought and never use - some of them still had the original stuffing and the tags on. Most of them were KSNY, purchased at the outlet during the 60% off + 20% off sale and some MKs. I gave most of them away, kept a few, returned the ones with receipts and tags and sold 3. I still have a lot of KSNY, but thankfully less from the outlet and only kept 3 MKs (my first and two Selmas). I finally feel bag content[emoji5]&#65039;



I am in the same place. Bag content feels great....


----------



## reginaPhalange

keishapie1973 said:


> I am in the same place. Bag content feels great....




I'm trying to focus on only buying things I love or that I need. Most of those KSNY purchases were impulse buys where I'd pick up 3-5 items, still spend $350, but get home and already be "over" my purchase as if I'd completed another chore.


----------



## Bwtchd

Muddzdirt said:


> My new N/S Hamilton in Coral just arrived! Shout out to USPS for Sunday deliveries.
> 
> Here's my entire Hamilton collection.
> Peanut, Wisteria, Dark Dune, Coral, Aquamarine, Dusty Rose, Aqua, Tangerine, Belk Blue, Palm, Turquoise, Neon Pink, Pomegranate, Lime, Cadet, Loden, Pearl Grey, Pale Pink, and Pear.
> 
> I have been collecting for several years.




I bow down to your collection! Nice.


----------



## Ness7386

Loving my new outlet version Hamilton so much, I had to share it again!  I love that it has a center zip compartment that serves as a divider as compared to my Hamilton purchased from the MK store thats just one big open bucket.  And the color is beautiful too! Im happy!


----------



## keishapie1973

Ness7386 said:


> Loving my new outlet version Hamilton so much, I had to share it again!  I love that it has a center zip compartment that serves as a divider as compared to my Hamilton purchased from the MK store thats just one big open bucket.  And the color is beautiful too! Im happy!



Seeing your blue Hamilton and tulip Bedford in the same pic just reminds me of spring. You're all set for the season....


----------



## Suri23

Muddzdirt said:


> My new N/S Hamilton in Coral just arrived! Shout out to USPS for Sunday deliveries.
> 
> Here's my entire Hamilton collection.
> Peanut, Wisteria, Dark Dune, Coral, Aquamarine, Dusty Rose, Aqua, Tangerine, Belk Blue, Palm, Turquoise, Neon Pink, Pomegranate, Lime, Cadet, Loden, Pearl Grey, Pale Pink, and Pear.
> 
> I have been collecting for several years.




MK should personally visit you and congratulate you on your collection!!!!! [emoji2]


----------



## Ness7386

keishapie1973 said:


> Seeing your blue Hamilton and tulip Bedford in the same pic just reminds me of spring. You're all set for the season....


Yup and I love both of them!


----------



## Nan246

reginaPhalange said:


> I recently went through my closet and was appalled at how many handbags I'd bought and never use - some of them still had the original stuffing and the tags on. Most of them were KSNY, purchased at the outlet during the 60% off + 20% off sale and some MKs. I gave most of them away, kept a few, returned the ones with receipts and tags and sold 3. I still have a lot of KSNY, but thankfully less from the outlet and only kept 3 MKs (my first and two Selmas). I finally feel bag content[emoji5]&#65039;


That's amazing! Great job at downsizing. Im going to try to sell some soon. Big hassle to list and take pictures etc. also I hate selling them for less. I paid too much for some mks. Don't know why I have the  "I have to have it" mentality. But I guess it's better then sitting collecting dust. Ughhhh.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Muddzdirt said:


> My new N/S Hamilton in Coral just arrived! Shout out to USPS for Sunday deliveries.
> 
> Here's my entire Hamilton collection.
> Peanut, Wisteria, Dark Dune, Coral, Aquamarine, Dusty Rose, Aqua, Tangerine, Belk Blue, Palm, Turquoise, Neon Pink, Pomegranate, Lime, Cadet, Loden, Pearl Grey, Pale Pink, and Pear.
> 
> I have been collecting for several years.




I keep looking at his picture love them all.  What is your favorite color?   I am loving the pale pink.


----------



## cdtracing

Muddzdirt said:


> My new N/S Hamilton in Coral just arrived! Shout out to USPS for Sunday deliveries.
> 
> Here's my entire Hamilton collection.
> Peanut, Wisteria, Dark Dune, Coral, Aquamarine, Dusty Rose, Aqua, Tangerine, Belk Blue, Palm, Turquoise, Neon Pink, Pomegranate, Lime, Cadet, Loden, Pearl Grey, Pale Pink, and Pear.
> 
> I have been collecting for several years.



That's a WOW collection!!  :worthy:  Love your variety of colors.  You've got every season covered.


----------



## SillyPooch

Large Hamilton (Cornflower and Luggage) on MK website for $143 now!


----------



## dannianddi

I love my newest hamilto a.. I'm so sad they are not making any more NS


----------



## dannianddi

And my center stripe suede Hamilton !


----------



## cdtracing

SillyPooch said:


> Large Hamilton (Cornflower and Luggage) on MK website for $143 now!



Not available now,


----------



## Muddzdirt

Bwtchd said:


> I bow down to your collection! Nice.



Thank you!


----------



## Muddzdirt

cdtracing said:


> That's a WOW collection!!  :worthy:  Love your variety of colors.  You've got every season covered.



Thank you! I am a sucker for pretty colors. &#128525;


----------



## Muddzdirt

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I keep looking at his picture love them all.  What is your favorite color?   I am loving the pale pink.



Hmmm...that is a tough question. For the longest, Pearl Grey was my favorite. I'd have to say though, I really, really love Dusty Rose. It's such a pretty, feminine color.


----------



## Muddzdirt

Suri23 said:


> MK should personally visit you and congratulate you on your collection!!!!! [emoji2]



I wish he would so he could see how much I love the Hamilton style!


----------



## ubo22

dannianddi said:


> And my center stripe suede Hamilton !


This is gorgeous!  I've never seen a suede Hamilton before.


----------



## dannianddi

Thank you ! I had to hunt to find it! I loooove the Hamilton , I'm so glad I found this forum lol


----------



## Muddzdirt

It was too pretty outside today to leave Neon Pink indoors...


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Wearing my new purse a red Hamilton 60% off outlet sale. (non MK charm)


----------



## bellevie0891

Muddzdirt said:


> It was too pretty outside today to leave Neon Pink indoors...


----------



## swags

Muddzdirt said:


> It was too pretty outside today to leave Neon Pink indoors...





DP PURSE FAN said:


> Wearing my new purse a red Hamilton 60% off outlet sale. (non MK charm)



Love the bright vibrant shades of both!


----------



## dannianddi

I seriously love my watermelon Hamilton [emoji177][emoji177]&#128579;


----------



## cdtracing

I've been carrying my Dark Dune N/S Hamilton since Sunday.


----------



## swags

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3282921
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously love my watermelon Hamilton [emoji177][emoji177]&#128579;





cdtracing said:


> I've been carrying my Dark Dune N/S Hamilton since Sunday.



Watermelon is pretty!

Love Dark Dune!  My next bag is going to be in dark dune.


----------



## cdtracing

swags said:


> Love Dark Dune!  My next bag is going to be in dark dune.



Dark Dune is such a great neutral year round color!  It goes with anything!


----------



## andral5

cdtracing said:


> I've been carrying my Dark Dune N/S Hamilton since Sunday.



Is DD a type of grey somehow?


----------



## cdtracing

andral5 said:


> Is DD a type of grey somehow?



It's more of a taupe shade.


----------



## andral5

cdtracing said:


> It's more of a taupe shade.



That's what I was thinking about it but it seems kinda grey-ish in this photo.


----------



## cdtracing

andral5 said:


> That's what I was thinking about it but it seems kinda grey-ish in this photo.



Yes, the lighting was not the best.   It's currently raining here. Lol


----------



## dannianddi

my collection is growing, just waiting for my Hamilton traveler in ocelot and cornflower Hamilton is coming tomorrow [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## andral5

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3284952
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my collection is growing, just waiting for my Hamilton traveler in ocelot and cornflower Hamilton is coming tomorrow [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284954
> View attachment 3284955



I looove your hamiltons! All of them!


----------



## Suz82

Great collection, the cornflower one will be lovely


----------



## dannianddi

andral5 said:


> I looove your hamiltons! All of them!




Thanks &#128579; I love the Hamilton style , my favorite topic !


----------



## andral5

dannianddi said:


> Thanks &#128579; I love the Hamilton style , my favorite topic !



I love Hamilton style too. Besides other styles of course


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

New Hamilton to add to collection.  I recently added 3 to my collection  blue, red and orange.  I am going to stock up on more colors since it is going to be discontinued.  My all time favorite MK bag is my luggage ew Hamilton.


----------



## MDT

DP PURSE FAN said:


> New Hamilton to add to collection.  I recently added 3 to my collection  blue, red and orange.  I am going to stock up on more colors since it is going to be discontinued.  My all time favorite MK bag is my luggage ew Hamilton.



I love this! Which orange is it?


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

MDT said:


> I love this! Which orange is it?


 Orange citrus was on the listing, not sure that is correct color.  Very vibrant going to get lots of use in the summer. 


I would love to add the :  Blossom/ pale pink,  pearl grey and white to my Hamilton collection that would make me happy.


----------



## Ness7386

I've been outbid &#128546;


----------



## Nan246

Ness7386 said:


> I've been outbid &#55357;&#56866;



I saw a blossom traveler crossbody for 215? on ebay. brand new no bids if you are interested. Another good deal will come along!


----------



## Ness7386

Nan246 said:


> I saw a blossom traveler crossbody for 215? on ebay. brand new no bids if you are interested. Another good deal will come along!



Thanks for the tip.  I think I'll just wait for another steal to come my way.


----------



## dannianddi

I love the Hamilton Traveler so I stocked up this weekend


----------



## Pinkalicious

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3295672
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Hamilton Traveler so I stocked up this weekend




Very pretty! Especially love the blossom [emoji7]


----------



## the_baglover

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3295672
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Hamilton Traveler so I stocked up this weekend



Beautiful. Love the one on the far left. Is it coral or pink?


----------



## sasa72

the_baglover said:


> Beautiful. Love the one on the far left. Is it coral or pink?



I think she's a blossom. Love her too..,,inside the white one


----------



## dannianddi

the_baglover said:


> Beautiful. Love the one on the far left. Is it coral or pink?




The one on the far left facing is watermelon [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## sasa72

dannianddi said:


> The one on the far left facing is watermelon [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;



hahahaha I was wrong, i thought it blossom. but sure watermelon would cheers up your day. the white one is also gorgeous.. i've said it twice.. Lol


----------



## andral5

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3295672
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Hamilton Traveler so I stocked up this weekend



Ooooh, how sweet!! I love them all but the one on the right is over-the-top-sweet! 

Is this the medium Hamilton?


----------



## dannianddi

andral5 said:


> Ooooh, how sweet!! I love them all but the one on the right is over-the-top-sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the medium Hamilton?




It's called the large but a lot of people have said it is more of a medium


----------



## andral5

dannianddi said:


> It's called the large but a lot of people have said it is more of a medium



Maybe that's the new large. I have an off-white large that's really... large, to be redundant to the end.


----------



## Ness7386

Aren't these just sooo cute? And the little locks move!


----------



## Ness7386

Aren't these just sooo cute? And the little locks move!


----------



## paula3boys

DP PURSE FAN said:


> New Hamilton to add to collection.  I recently added 3 to my collection  blue, red and orange.  I am going to stock up on more colors since it is going to be discontinued.  My all time favorite MK bag is my luggage ew Hamilton.




Adore your setup in the room!


----------



## LoverofAll

I just bought my first Hamilton yesterday! It's the Hamilton Traveler in the color Blossum! So glad to be a new member of the clubhouse. &#128522;


----------



## Stephg

LoverofAll said:


> I just bought my first Hamilton yesterday! It's the Hamilton Traveler in the color Blossum! So glad to be a new member of the clubhouse. [emoji4]




Ohhh love it!


----------



## LoverofAll

Stephg said:


> Ohhh love it!



Thank you Steph! &#128522;


----------



## Ness7386

LoverofAll said:


> I just bought my first Hamilton yesterday! It's the Hamilton Traveler in the color Blossum! So glad to be a new member of the clubhouse. &#128522;



Very pretty!


----------



## LoverofAll

Ness7386 said:


> Very pretty!



Thank you Ness! &#128522;


----------



## cdtracing

LoverofAll said:


> I just bought my first Hamilton yesterday! It's the Hamilton Traveler in the color Blossum! So glad to be a new member of the clubhouse. &#128522;



Gorgeous!  Just in time to help drive away the dreary winter!


----------



## cdtracing

Ness7386 said:


> Aren't these just sooo cute? And the little locks move!



These are adorable!!  Did you see any other colors?  I'm going to have to check these out!!


----------



## LoverofAll

cdtracing said:


> Gorgeous!  Just in time to help drive away the dreary winter!



So true! Can't wait to take her out!


----------



## Ness7386

cdtracing said:


> These are adorable!!  Did you see any other colors?  I'm going to have to check these out!!


These were at the MK Outlet. I think the only other color was powder blue.


----------



## melluvslv

Picked this beauty up at Macy's on sale. Love the color!!


----------



## Imaan73

What is the color? Looks pretty.


----------



## Imaan73

melluvslv said:


> Picked this beauty up at Macy's on sale. Love the color!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3308420



How much did you pay for this?


----------



## andral5

melluvslv said:


> Picked this beauty up at Macy's on sale. Love the color!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3308420



Such a beauty! Dark dune? Or cinder? No, I think that one is lighter.


----------



## melluvslv

Imaan73 said:


> What is the color? Looks pretty.


 


Dark Dune


----------



## melluvslv

Imaan73 said:


> How much did you pay for this?


 


It was on sale for $188.00, then another 20% with coupon code which made it $150.00, for a total of almost 50% off. I was pretty excited about it. Been eyeing this color for awhile and decided to take the plunge. I'm glad I did!


----------



## melluvslv

andral5 said:


> Such a beauty! Dark dune? Or cinder? No, I think that one is lighter.


 


Dark dune. It is really pretty in person. I like that it will go well with brown or black since it such a neutral color.


----------



## swags

melluvslv said:


> Picked this beauty up at Macy's on sale. Love the color!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3308420



Very pretty! Love the dark dune color.


----------



## Imaan73

melluvslv said:


> It was on sale for $188.00, then another 20% with coupon code which made it $150.00, for a total of almost 50% off. I was pretty excited about it. Been eyeing this color for awhile and decided to take the plunge. I'm glad I did!



Such a great deal and very pretty bag.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3295672
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Hamilton Traveler so I stocked up this weekend




I love these at my outlet last week! The Blossom is my favorite!!  Enjoy


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3295672
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Hamilton Traveler so I stocked up this weekend


 


LoverofAll said:


> I just bought my first Hamilton yesterday! It's the Hamilton Traveler in the color Blossum! So glad to be a new member of the clubhouse. &#128522;


Pretty, pretty,pretty!!  love


----------



## fieldsinspring

I am a sucker for the blossom and finally snagged the Hamilton traveler on a pretty good deal.


----------



## janiesea3

fieldsinspring said:


> I am a sucker for the blossom and finally snagged the Hamilton traveler on a pretty good deal.




Beautiful!! How good of a deal,? ( if you don't mind telling.)


----------



## fieldsinspring

Of course!! When I saw them at the outlet a week or two ago they were excluded from any sale and marked $398. This time they were 40% off and an additional 20% coupon with the purchase of $250, making it $190. Not incredible but I was happy and willing at that point. Love the bag!! 




janiesea3 said:


> Beautiful!! How good of a deal,? ( if you don't mind telling.)


----------



## janiesea3

fieldsinspring said:


> Of course!! When I saw them at the outlet a week or two ago they were excluded from any sale and marked $398. This time they were 40% off and an additional 20% coupon with the purchase of $250, making it $190. Not incredible but I was happy and willing at that point. Love the bag!!




OH yes, that's DEF a good deal!! I'm so happy for you! I LOVE blossom...I've been contemplating driving to my outlet & this seals the deal!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Just got off eBay studded blossom


----------



## dannianddi

my new baby! So excited to take her out tonight


----------



## BeachBagGal

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3312364
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new baby! So excited to take her out tonight




Hey studly - looking good! [emoji3]


----------



## andral5

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3312364
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new baby! So excited to take her out tonight



Oh myyyy, aren't we sassy!


----------



## sweetsh

hamilton....


----------



## dannianddi

My Pride and Joys! Black studded arrived today!!


----------



## Scooch

dannianddi said:


> My Pride and Joys! Black studded arrived today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3314170




Wow!!! I could look at them all day!!


----------



## dannianddi

Scooch said:


> Wow!!! I could look at them all day!!




Me too ! I have an addiction to studs[emoji16]


----------



## Nan246

dannianddi said:


> My Pride and Joys! Black studded arrived today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3314170



Love your collection! So beautiful. My fave pink and yellow together.


----------



## Nan246

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Just got off eBay studded blossom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311372



Love this bag! Blossom so pretty.


----------



## dannianddi

pomegranate Hamilton [emoji177]


----------



## Suz82

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3317677
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pomegranate Hamilton [emoji177]




Love the colour [emoji7]


----------



## Adub5886

My new pre loved Hamilton!! I am in love. The seller listed it as just purple what color do you guys think it is?? I've searched and searched and I think it's violet. Thanks


----------



## Suz82

Ahh it's beautiful [emoji171] such a rich looking purple.


----------



## Nan246

Adub5886 said:


> My new pre loved Hamilton!! I am in love. The seller listed it as just purple what color do you guys think it is?? I've searched and searched and I think it's violet. Thanks
> View attachment 3320044



Beautiful color!


----------



## Nan246

I'm thinking of selling the specchio ones. They are larger then the regular Hamiltons. I kept on going back and forth with keeping them.


----------



## Adub5886

Suz82 said:


> Ahh it's beautiful [emoji171] such a rich looking purple.




Thank you so much


----------



## Adub5886

Nan246 said:


> Beautiful color!




Thank you darling!! And I love your Hamilton collection!! Hope to have that many one day


----------



## dannianddi

Nan246 said:


> I'm thinking of selling the specchio ones. They are larger then the regular Hamiltons. I kept on going back and forth with keeping them.




[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji177][emoji5]&#65039; love!!!


----------



## Nan246

Colorful hamiltons


----------



## Nan246

Raspberry, raspberry colorblock, red, watermelon, chili


----------



## Nan246

dannianddi said:


> [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji177][emoji5]&#65039; love!!!



Thanks! We're bag twins with the raspberry colorblock! I'm thinking of selling my white studded one. It is heavy for my little body to carry. Lol.


----------



## Nan246

Adub5886 said:


> Thank you darling!! And I love your Hamilton collection!! Hope to have that many one day



Thanks! It won't be long! Enjoy your search. It's a lot of $$ but a lot of fun too.


----------



## dannianddi

Nan246 said:


> Thanks! We're bag twins with the raspberry colorblock! I'm thinking of selling my white studded one. It is heavy for my little body to carry. Lol.




I have a yellow studded, I had zinnia, black and navy but they are so heavy I only decided to keep one [emoji17]


----------



## Nan246

dannianddi said:


> I have a yellow studded, I had zinnia, black and navy but they are so heavy I only decided to keep one [emoji17]



Awe they sure are so pretty! But I guess you can now buy more bags!! Try the selma studded ones. Not so heavy. Happy shopping!


----------



## dannianddi

Nan246 said:


> Awe they sure are so pretty! But I guess you can now buy more bags!! Try the selma studded ones. Not so heavy. Happy shopping!




Thanks ! I've always liked the selmas


----------



## Ness7386

I went to TJ Maxx & saw lots of the Lrg EW Hamiltons but they were all in this unfamiliar leather. It wasn't the soft slouchy leather. It looks pebbled, but it was very stiff. It wasn't the cross hatched saffiano either. Does anyone know what leather this is?


----------



## halobear

I'm out of room in my closet so I'm thinking about getting rid of one of my Hamiltons. I have Saffiano EW medium in Dark Dune, Ballet and Sky Blue. A medium soft leather top zip in black and a medium quilted leather in black. I definitely want to keep the black ones since they are different so I'm debating if I should keep the Ballet or Sky. 

What do you think?


----------



## Stephg

halobear said:


> I'm out of room in my closet so I'm thinking about getting rid of one of my Hamiltons. I have Saffiano EW medium in Dark Dune, Ballet and Sky Blue. A medium soft leather top zip in black and a medium quilted leather in black. I definitely want to keep the black ones since they are different so I'm debating if I should keep the Ballet or Sky.
> 
> What do you think?




I'd keep ballet, just my preference. I'm not a fan of blues.


----------



## Nan246

Stephg said:


> I'd keep ballet, just my preference. I'm not a fan of blues.


I also vote for the blue.  I have a heritage blue that I never used but too pretty for me to sell.  The ballet is pretty and can be a nice neutral.  Good luck!


----------



## Mrs Schabowski

halobear said:


> I'm out of room in my closet so I'm thinking about getting rid of one of my Hamiltons. I have Saffiano EW medium in Dark Dune, Ballet and Sky Blue. A medium soft leather top zip in black and a medium quilted leather in black. I definitely want to keep the black ones since they are different so I'm debating if I should keep the Ballet or Sky.
> 
> What do you think?



I would definitely keep the sky as I really think it's one of the nicest MK colours.


----------



## keishapie1973

Quoted the wrong person.....


----------



## keishapie1973

halobear said:


> I'm out of room in my closet so I'm thinking about getting rid of one of my Hamiltons. I have Saffiano EW medium in Dark Dune, Ballet and Sky Blue. A medium soft leather top zip in black and a medium quilted leather in black. I definitely want to keep the black ones since they are different so I'm debating if I should keep the Ballet or Sky.
> 
> What do you think?



I'd keep ballet. It's just so pretty....


----------



## halobear

keishapie1973 said:


> I'd keep ballet. It's just so pretty....







Mrs Schabowski said:


> I would definitely keep the sky as I really think it's one of the nicest MK colours.







Nan246 said:


> I also vote for the blue.  I have a heritage blue that I never used but too pretty for me to sell.  The ballet is pretty and can be a nice neutral.  Good luck!







Stephg said:


> I'd keep ballet, just my preference. I'm not a fan of blues.




Thanks for the feedback. I was thinking of keeping the ballet since my favorite color is pink. I posted the sky on Posh but someone commented that it was fake. =( I acquired the bag from Posh and it looked good to me. I asked the person why she thinks it's fake and I just posted pics on the authentication thread here on PF. Hopefully someone will reply soon. I have a feeling this person is just being nasty as her Posh profile says she just joined and she has no listings and no feedback. At least I know my other Hamiltons are authentic since I bought them at retail stores.

Lol and it doesn't help that I saw the Pale Pink and Lilac ones on sale last night. Now I want one in those colors.


----------



## Mrs Schabowski

halobear said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I was thinking of keeping the ballet since my favorite color is pink. I posted the sky on Posh but someone commented that it was fake. =( I acquired the bag from Posh and it looked good to me. I asked the person why she thinks it's fake and I just posted pics on the authentication thread here on PF. Hopefully someone will reply soon. I have a feeling this person is just being nasty as her Posh profile says she just joined and she has no listings and no feedback. At least I know my other Hamiltons are authentic since I bought them at retail stores.
> 
> Lol and it doesn't help that I saw the Pale Pink and Lilac ones on sale last night. Now I want one in those colors.



If you love the pinks i would also keep ballet. And pale pink is definitely a colour i would choose. 

I just looked at your pictures of your Hamilton and to me it appears 100% authentic. Can't find any hints of being fake. Obviously the person has no idea of what she's talking about.


----------



## Scooch

My TJ Maxx find today, color is blossom


----------



## Nan246

Scooch said:


> My TJ Maxx find today, color is blossom
> View attachment 3325106



Love love blossom! Nice congrats!


----------



## cdtracing

Scooch said:


> My TJ Maxx find today, color is blossom
> View attachment 3325106



Very nice!!  Love it with the silver hardware!!  Great bag for Spring!


----------



## keishapie1973

Scooch said:


> My TJ Maxx find today, color is blossom
> View attachment 3325106



Very cute!!! Love the color...


----------



## halobear

Mrs Schabowski said:


> If you love the pinks i would also keep ballet. And pale pink is definitely a colour i would choose.
> 
> 
> 
> I just looked at your pictures of your Hamilton and to me it appears 100% authentic. Can't find any hints of being fake. Obviously the person has no idea of what she's talking about.




Thanks. cdtracing was kind enough to authenticate - it's good. I think the person was just being nasty or trying to scam. Her/his profile is new and the person has no feedback or listings.

I saw a pale pink studded Selma - so pretty. Couldn't resist. Got it for a decent price (I think). Will be stalking the UPS guy and my tracking numbers [emoji4]


----------



## halobear

Scooch said:


> My TJ Maxx find today, color is blossom
> View attachment 3325106




Blossom is so pretty. The TJ Maxx by me seems to have gotten a big shipment of these.


----------



## Scooch

halobear said:


> Blossom is so pretty. The TJ Maxx by me seems to have gotten a big shipment of these.




Mine never gets anything but they had this and a dusty blue one.


----------



## fieldsinspring

Beautfiul!!! I LOVE blossom. Love it with the silver hardware too! 



Scooch said:


> My TJ Maxx find today, color is blossom
> View attachment 3325106


----------



## halobear

Sky, Dove and Dark Dune


----------



## Nan246

halobear said:


> Sky, Dove and Dark Dune
> View attachment 3328106



I love these classic colors! I have the ns.


----------



## Pinkalicious

halobear said:


> Sky, Dove and Dark Dune
> View attachment 3328106



Perfect combo of colors! Sky is darker IRL than in this pic right. I love seeing all of these colors together!


----------



## halobear

Pinkalicious said:


> Perfect combo of colors! Sky is darker IRL than in this pic right. I love seeing all of these colors together!




Actually I'm not even sure if this color is called Sky. I bought this off Posh and the seller wasn't completely sure. It looks like Sky. The color is really nice but really hard to capture. Here's a shot in sunlight.



I was thinking of selling it but now I might keep it and return the Dove one since I have a Sutton in Pearl Gray.


----------



## halobear

Nan246 said:


> I love these classic colors! I have the ns.




I was looking at the NS ones but I'm short so not sure the NS would work on me. &#128578;


----------



## Nan246

halobear said:


> I was looking at the NS ones but I'm short so not sure the NS would work on me. &#128578;



I'm almost 5 feet tall and I carry the NS because it's nice and roomy but it is a big bag. LOL the first time I carried one, it was so heavy that I flipped over bag first.  I have an orange and yellow ew but all my stuff don't fit in them.  I haven't carry one recently, choosing sutton and greenwich recently.


----------



## Imaan73

Hi everyone!I recently bought dark dune east west Hamilton from macys for $150 such a good deal and beautiful bag.I also bought small sutton in black from Tjmaxx for $190.That one is really nice too.I am planning to keep only one.Any suggestion?


----------



## inlovewbags

Imaan73 said:


> Hi everyone!I recently bought dark dune east west Hamilton from macys for $150 such a good deal and beautiful bag.I also bought small sutton in black from Tjmaxx for $190.That one is really nice too.I am planning to keep only one.Any suggestion?



I own both of those bags.. wouldn't be able to decide!  I love both


----------



## Imaan73

It is really hard to decide.I don't know what to do.


----------



## halobear

Imaan73 said:


> Hi everyone!I recently bought dark dune east west Hamilton from macys for $150 such a good deal and beautiful bag.I also bought small sutton in black from Tjmaxx for $190.That one is really nice too.I am planning to keep only one.Any suggestion?




Keep the Hamilton. Only because I saw the Black Sutton on sale at MK store for less than that. Although I think it was the medium size. &#128579;


----------



## Nan246

I v ote for the hamilton too dd for that orice is good


----------



## keishapie1973

Imaan73 said:


> Hi everyone!I recently bought dark dune east west Hamilton from macys for $150 such a good deal and beautiful bag.I also bought small sutton in black from Tjmaxx for $190.That one is really nice too.I am planning to keep only one.Any suggestion?




This is hard because dark dune is my favorite MK color but I like the Sutton style better. I would choose the black Sutton because I think it's beautiful and a more classic style....[emoji3]


----------



## Imaan73

Both are beautiful bags .I am thinking I will regret if I return one.


----------



## Imaan73

halobear said:


> Keep the Hamilton. Only because I saw the Black Sutton on sale at MK store for less than that. Although I think it was the medium size. &#128579;


Yeah you are right the price of small sutton is too much but it is discontinued it will be harder to find again.


----------



## Imaan73

keishapie1973 said:


> This is hard because dark dune is my favorite MK color but I like the Sutton style better. I would choose the black Sutton because I think it's beautiful and a more classic style....[emoji3]


Thanks for your opinion.I am still thinking of which one to keep.


----------



## Imaan73

Nan246 said:


> I v ote for the hamilton too dd for that orice is good


Yes you are absolutely right dd Hamilton for this price is a really good deal.


----------



## lluuccka

My newest member of my MK collection. Do you know what exact color is this? Tags says 2013..... Thanks


----------



## Stephg

lluuccka said:


> My newest member of my MK collection. Do you know what exact color is this? Tags says 2013..... Thanks




It looks like a bag I had in Merlot.


----------



## cynergyfit

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3295672
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Hamilton Traveler so I stocked up this weekend



I'm so late to the traveler party!!! Where can I find these? Are they in Marshalls or TJ maxx? I saw this at the MK outlet but in pebbled leather.  Now I'm obsessing about finding one in person if possible!  Help


----------



## gratefulgirl

lluuccka said:


> My newest member of my MK collection. Do you know what exact color is this? Tags says 2013..... Thanks




Maybe the claret


----------



## Scully Piper

lluuccka said:


> My newest member of my MK collection. Do you know what exact color is this? Tags says 2013..... Thanks


This is beautiful&#128525; 
Congrats on ur new baby&#129303;


----------



## keishapie1973

gratefulgirl said:


> Maybe the claret




+1 Looks like claret to me too....[emoji3]


----------



## cynergyfit

So I went crazy and ended up with two Hamilton Travelers!  #pursegoals

The black one I bought pre loved from eBay and the tan is from the MK outlet.  I love them both and am glad I got the tan in the pebbled leather for durability. The vitello leather is amazing in black and I am going to let it weather in its own with some tlc leather conditioning from time to time.
 Here is my Hamilton family!


----------



## Nan246

cynergyfit said:


> So I went crazy and ended up with two Hamilton Travelers!  #pursegoals
> 
> The black one I bought pre loved from eBay and the tan is from the MK outlet.  I love them both and am glad I got the tan in the pebbled leather for durability. The vitello leather is amazing in black and I am going to let it weather in its own with some tlc leather conditioning from time to time.
> Here is my Hamilton family!
> 
> View attachment 3342237
> View attachment 3342238



Very nice family!


----------



## cynergyfit

Nan246 said:


> Very nice family!




Thank you!


----------



## keishapie1973

cynergyfit said:


> So I went crazy and ended up with two Hamilton Travelers!  #pursegoals
> 
> The black one I bought pre loved from eBay and the tan is from the MK outlet.  I love them both and am glad I got the tan in the pebbled leather for durability. The vitello leather is amazing in black and I am going to let it weather in its own with some tlc leather conditioning from time to time.
> Here is my Hamilton family!
> 
> View attachment 3342237
> View attachment 3342238



Very nice!!! Bag twins on the black vitello leather Hamilton....


----------



## Muddzdirt

Pale Pink sitting pretty...


----------



## Suz82

Muddzdirt said:


> Pale Pink sitting pretty...




Very pretty she is too [emoji166]


----------



## cny1941

Muddzdirt said:


> Pale Pink sitting pretty...




Stunning [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## handbaghuntress

I have a question about the pvc Hamilton. I have two regular soft leather hamiltons and I love how I can throw the short handles over my shoulder due to the slouch of the leather. I just got a signature vanilla pvc Hamilton and I can't do that due to the pvc and handles still being stiff. Does anyone know if the pvc or handles relax to be able to put it on your shoulder? I don't prefer to use the longer strap because it makes it look too boxy on me. I have had Saffiano hamiltons and have returned them due to the fact they looked too big and boxy on me. If anyone could tell me their experience on the pvc Hamilton I would greatly appreciate it [emoji4]


----------



## fieldsinspring

Congrats!! The leather will definitely slouch and soften more, but the pvc will also soften and slouch a bit. If you want to speed up the process get it warm and that helps. 



handbaghuntress said:


> I have a question about the pvc Hamilton. I have two regular soft leather hamiltons and I love how I can throw the short handles over my shoulder due to the slouch of the leather. I just got a signature vanilla pvc Hamilton and I can't do that due to the pvc and handles still being stiff. Does anyone know if the pvc or handles relax to be able to put it on your shoulder? I don't prefer to use the longer strap because it makes it look too boxy on me. I have had Saffiano hamiltons and have returned them due to the fact they looked too big and boxy on me. If anyone could tell me their experience on the pvc Hamilton I would greatly appreciate it [emoji4]


----------



## sisterpasha

New to the forum and to MK.  I just got my first two bags last week.  Here is my Hamilton Traveler in Dusty Rose.


----------



## keishapie1973

sisterpasha said:


> New to the forum and to MK.  I just got my first two bags last week.  Here is my Hamilton Traveler in Dusty Rose.



This is gorgeous!!! Love the color....


----------



## amethyst25

sisterpasha said:


> New to the forum and to MK.  I just got my first two bags last week.  Here is my Hamilton Traveler in Dusty Rose.




So lovely, and welcome to TPF! [emoji4]


----------



## loveatfirstshop

sisterpasha said:


> New to the forum and to MK.  I just got my first two bags last week.  Here is my Hamilton Traveler in Dusty Rose.




Welcome! Love the colour!


----------



## Suz82

sisterpasha said:


> New to the forum and to MK.  I just got my first two bags last week.  Here is my Hamilton Traveler in Dusty Rose.




Gorgeous bag. I love how the dusty rose leather looks on this style, perfect all year round [emoji4]


----------



## handbaghuntress

fieldsinspring said:


> Congrats!! The leather will definitely slouch and soften more, but the pvc will also soften and slouch a bit. If you want to speed up the process get it warm and that helps.




Thank you so much for your response, I was actually contemplating selling her if it wasn't going to slouch because I hate how boxy and hard it is. Now I'll try to break her in quickly!


----------



## Liliannsmama

Has anyone noticed a discolouring of the shoulder strap?  More specifically, the side that tests against the bag when using the arm straps?  I have a black Hamilton and the underside of the strap is turning a gold colour.


----------



## Liliannsmama

Oops the above post should say sits against the bag. Not tests.


----------



## Ness7386

Need help deciding if I should get this bag!  This lilac Hamilton satchel is on sale today for $111 at Belk and I have coupons that would bring it down to$51! I don't really need a lilac bag, but its really gorgeous!  The Selma I was going to get was the same price but someone got to it before me &#128563;  What should I do?


----------



## keishapie1973

Ness7386 said:


> Need help deciding if I should get this bag!  This lilac Hamilton satchel is on sale today for $111 at Belk and I have coupons that would bring it down to$51! I don't really need a lilac bag, but its really gorgeous!  The Selma I was going to get was the same price but someone got to it before me [emoji15]  What should I do?




If you like it, get it. It's a steal at this price....[emoji3]


----------



## Stephg

Ness7386 said:


> Need help deciding if I should get this bag!  This lilac Hamilton satchel is on sale today for $111 at Belk and I have coupons that would bring it down to$51! I don't really need a lilac bag, but its really gorgeous!  The Selma I was going to get was the same price but someone got to it before me [emoji15]  What should I do?




That's a killer price. I'd get it.


----------



## Ness7386

keishapie1973 said:


> If you like it, get it. It's a steal at this price....[emoji3]





Stephg said:


> That's a killer price. I'd get it.



I got my Hamilton & a Dillon too!  Got the Hamilton for $55 using coupons and the Dillon was $130.  I got there right when the store opened at 9am!


----------



## Stephg

Ness7386 said:


> I got my Hamilton & a Dillon too!  Got the Hamilton for $55 using coupons and the Dillon was $130.




Both beautiful! [emoji3]


----------



## Ness7386

Stephg said:


> Both beautiful! [emoji3]



Thanks!  I think so too.  The colors on the Dillon are exactly the same as the Selma that I missed out on.  So it's kind of a consolation.


----------



## Ness7386

Here is my Hammy Family!


----------



## andral5

Ness7386 said:


> Here is my Hammy Family!



Lovely! Absolutely lovely! All of them!!!


----------



## Stephg

Ness7386 said:


> Here is my Hammy Family!




Love! Nice assortment of colours and sizes. I really like the outlet version, subtle and classy.


----------



## Ness7386

Stephg said:


> Love! Nice assortment of colours and sizes. I really like the outlet version, subtle and classy.





andral5 said:


> Lovely! Absolutely lovely! All of them!!!



Thx ladies!


----------



## Nan246

Ness7386 said:


> Here is my Hammy Family!



Very lovely Ness! You go from classy to fun!


----------



## lozloz1

Ness7386 said:


> Here is my Hammy Family!


Lovely collection! I'm especially jealous of your lilac one.


----------



## Ness7386

lozloz1 said:


> Lovely collection! I'm especially jealous of your lilac one.



Thx!  I got the best deal on that one too!  After sales & coupons I only paid $55


----------



## Ness7386

Nan246 said:


> Very lovely Ness! You go from classy to fun!


Thx. I love them all!


----------



## lozloz1

Ness7386 said:


> Thx!  I got the best deal on that one too!  After sales & coupons I only paid $55


 
Incredible! Great deal


----------



## Ness7386

lozloz1 said:


> Incredible! Great deal



Score!


----------



## pipersmommy

i was hoping someone here can help me...i was looking into getting a dark dune hamilton to use in the fall and a cinder hamilton to use in winter...i was just wondering if you think those colors are to similar ,or is there a difference?


----------



## Nan246

pipersmommy said:


> i was hoping someone here can help me...i was looking into getting a dark dune hamilton to use in the fall and a cinder hamilton to use in winter...i was just wondering if you think those colors are to similar ,or is there a difference?



I would go with dd, cinder is darker brown. you can wear dd year round.


----------



## keishapie1973

pipersmommy said:


> i was hoping someone here can help me...i was looking into getting a dark dune hamilton to use in the fall and a cinder hamilton to use in winter...i was just wondering if you think those colors are to similar ,or is there a difference?



They are very similar. I wouldn't get both in the same style bag.


----------



## pipersmommy

thanks so much for your input...i appreciate it...so what i ended up doing is getting the dark dune for fall and cinder for winter...great deals on ebay and they are both NWT ..i was going back and forth for a few days cause i really like both colors,and we know that buying a N/S hamilton will be harder to find in the future,so i just bought both


----------



## andral5

pipersmommy said:


> thanks so much for your input...i appreciate it...so what i ended up doing is getting the dark dune for fall and cinder for winter...great deals on ebay and they are both NWT ..i was going back and forth for a few days cause i really like both colors,and we know that buying a N/S hamilton will be harder to find in the future,so i just bought both



Smart move! Pics for us, please?


----------



## pipersmommy

sure thing..i will definitly post pics as soon as i get the cinder bag..it should be here on saturday so i'll pst over the weekend..im super excited ! for summer i have raspberry and pear,such beautiful bright colors


----------



## andral5

pipersmommy said:


> sure thing..i will definitly post pics as soon as i get the cinder bag..it should be here on saturday so i'll pst over the weekend..im super excited ! for summer i have raspberry and pear,such beautiful bright colors



Awesome! Can't wait!


----------



## pipersmommy

I'll do outside and insdie pics that way you can see the true colors of the bags in both lighting ( sorry im yelling,my cap lock button is stuck..lol)


----------



## pipersmommy

one more question....cornflower blue...is that a fall or winter color ? i also found a good deal on ebay for that color


----------



## andral5

pipersmommy said:


> one more question....cornflower blue...is that a fall or winter color ? i also found a good deal on ebay for that color



I don't get the winter or fall or summer colors. I wear what like when I feel like it.  But that's just me.


----------



## Glttglam

My Hamilton in watermelon. It was an anniversary gift.


----------



## keishapie1973

pipersmommy said:


> one more question....cornflower blue...is that a fall or winter color ? i also found a good deal on ebay for that color



I consider it to be more of a spring/ summer color.....


----------



## lozloz1

I took my outlet N/S Hamilton in tan (I think) to Yorkshire Sculpture Park last year. My first MK bag


----------



## andral5

Glttglam said:


> My Hamilton in watermelon. It was an anniversary gift.



Adorable! Color and all.


----------



## Glttglam

andral5 said:


> Adorable! Color and all.



Thank you


----------



## Apelila

Hamilton Duo&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Stephg

Has anyone seen a Hamilton like this? Looks like stones around the name plate?


----------



## Hermezzy

Ness7386 said:


> Here is my Hammy Family!


Pretty colors- especially the two in front...very pleasant!!


----------



## Lisa K Byrne

I just got a Hamilton large Rose gold as a gift. It is very floppy so I am sure it is the soft leather not the Saffiano. Is it suppose to be shiny? This is my first time to the rodeo. I am excited to be a part of the tribe. And since it is so floppy, how should I store it at the end of the day?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

andral5 said:


> I don't get the winter or fall or summer colors. I wear what like when I feel like it.  But that's just me.


Same here. All my bags are in rotation regardless of season.


----------



## Nan246

Lisa K Byrne said:


> I just got a Hamilton large Rose gold as a gift. It is very floppy so I am sure it is the soft leather not the Saffiano. Is it suppose to be shiny? This is my first time to the rodeo. I am excited to be a part of the tribe. And since it is so floppy, how should I store it at the end of the day?


I have the same one. Yes pretty slouchy and shiny too. I store it stuffed and laying down. Don't hang it up by handles, this will stretch the handles. Love this bag! Enjoy your gift!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

I still love a hamilton after all these years I keep coming back to this style  of bag.  I moved on to other designers now.  The hamilton is my favorite MK.


----------



## cdtracing

Stephg said:


> Has anyone seen a Hamilton like this? Looks like stones around the name plate?
> 
> View attachment 3379976



Yes, it's an outlet bag, the Hamilton Jeweled.  I've seen this style with gold hw & rose gold hw.  I think it came out in 2014.


----------



## dannianddi

Found a New Hamilton in pebbled  leather with the lock at Marshalls! Had the outlet lining inside which has me wondering if the NS Hamiltons will be coming back to the outlets?! Probably won't be Saffiano leather, just the pebbled like the new travelers!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Christa72720 said:


> I would be very cautious with Specchio. Every one that I have seen wears very badly in the silver trim. I have the wallet and it has some definite areas of wear even though I
> baby it!


 I have read the same many times in here, but it isn't my experiance with these bags. I have Hamiltons in both pearl grey silver specchio and the black silver specchio and they show no sign of tear or wear at all. They actually look the same as the day I bought them. I use them frequently.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

My watermelon Hamilton


----------



## dannianddi

Hi ladies, I must say I love this forum especially the Hamilton clubhouse! Thank you for giving me a place to share and enjoy my passion for purses.


----------



## reginaPhalange

DP PURSE FAN said:


> View attachment 3411536
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My watermelon Hamilton


Love the Traveler, probably my favourite variation of the Hamilton! Is this vitello or pebbled leather?


----------



## dannianddi

So last night I went to TJ Maxx and found a hamilton bag that was returned a few weeks ago by someone in front of me in line and they put it back on the shelf last week and glued the seams and just marked it down with the others.... When the woman brought it back it was really torn and damaged under the lock. I think this is bad business to just glue it up and sell it with the other new bags without marking It as is or whatever..


----------



## smileydimples

dannianddi said:


> So last night I went to TJ Maxx and found a hamilton bag that was returned a few weeks ago by someone in front of me in line and they put it back on the shelf last week and glued the seams and just marked it down with the others.... When the woman brought it back it was really torn and damaged under the lock. I think this is bad business to just glue it up and sell it with the other new bags without marking It as is or whatever..
> 
> View attachment 3412254
> View attachment 3412256
> View attachment 3412257


Wow that's just terrible totally bad business someone who works there obviously doesn't care.


----------



## Ness7386

DP PURSE FAN said:


> View attachment 3411536
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My watermelon Hamilton


Yessss!  I just bought the same thing at the outlet in Manchester, VT this weekend. Had it shipped, just waiting for it to arrive!  I've been wanting one for ever but I refused to pay more than $150.  So happy they finally marked them down.


----------



## dannianddi

Ness7386 said:


> Yessss!  I just bought the same thing at the outlet in Manchester, VT this weekend. Had it shipped, just waiting for it to arrive!  I've been wanting one for ever but I refused to pay more than $150.  So happy they finally marked them down.



Hi! Did they really mark them down to less than $150? I called two outlets near me and they're $238


----------



## Ness7386

dannianddi said:


> Hi! Did they really mark them down to less than $150? I called two outlets near me and they're $238


It was actually $199 - 20%. I paid $159.20
That's the cheapest I've ever seen them. The return and repurchase you see is so that they could add in shipping.  Just call the Manchester location tomorrow.  There were only 2 colors the watermelon and a pale pink that were $150, but the other colors were less than $199 also.


----------



## dannianddi

Ness7386 said:


> It was actually $199 - 20%. I paid $159.20
> That's the cheapest I've ever seen them. The return and repurchase you see is so that they could add in shipping.  Just call the Manchester location tomorrow.  There were only 2 colors the watermelon and a pale pink that were $150, but the other colors were less than $199 also.
> View attachment 3421914



O M G! I will call tomorrow once they open, what a deal! I'm drooling and jealous!!


----------



## Ness7386

dannianddi said:


> O M G! I will call tomorrow once they open, what a deal! I'm drooling and jealous!!


I called the MK Outlet nearest my home in Locust Grove, GA and was told that all colors of the Hamilton Traveler are 60% the original price of $398 making them $159.20.  I hope you're able to grab one!  I wish I could find one in Cinder with silver hardware.   I loooove that color combo.


----------



## dannianddi

Ness7386 said:


> I called the MK Outlet nearest my home in Locust Grove, GA and was told that all colors of the Hamilton Traveler are 60% the original price of $398 making them $159.20.  I hope you're able to grab one!  I wish I could find one in Cinder with silver hardware.   I loooove that color combo.



I called and they will let me order over the phone. I also called my nearest outlet in NH (tax free) and they have them on sale too! Just no stock on the watermelon [emoji52]


----------



## Ness7386

It's here! My Watermelon Hamilton arrived today!


----------



## cny1941

Ness7386 said:


> It's here! My Watermelon Hamilton arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423748



Beautiful [emoji173]️


----------



## Stephg

Ness7386 said:


> It's here! My Watermelon Hamilton arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423748



Gorgeous!! Love the colour.


----------



## Ness7386

This is a new style for me.  I've never heard of the Hamilton Traveler Messenger


----------



## keishapie1973

Ness7386 said:


> It's here! My Watermelon Hamilton arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423748



Love this!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Ness7386 said:


> View attachment 3423952
> View attachment 3423953
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a new style for me.  I've never heard of the Hamilton Traveler Messenger


I like the style, were there other colors?


----------



## Stephg

Ness7386 said:


> View attachment 3423952
> View attachment 3423953
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a new style for me.  I've never heard of the Hamilton Traveler Messenger



Saw this the other day in cornflower, looked awesome.


----------



## dannianddi

Ness7386 said:


> View attachment 3423952
> View attachment 3423953
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a new style for me.  I've never heard of the Hamilton Traveler Messenger



This style was discontinued as well as the Hamilton travelers and large north south Hamiltons in the last couple of years.. Now those styles are being brought to the outlets but in pebbled leather and the snake which is great because I personally really only love the Hamilton style [emoji177][emoji177] I actually found a pebbled leather Hamilton NS with the outlet lining inside at Marshalls which almost made me cry!


----------



## hba123

dannianddi said:


> This style was discontinued as well as the Hamilton travelers and large north south Hamiltons in the last couple of years.. Now those styles are being brought to the outlets but in pebbled leather and the snake which is great because I personally really only love the Hamilton style [emoji177][emoji177] I actually found a pebbled leather Hamilton NS with the outlet lining inside at Marshalls which almost made me cry!


So sad.  The large NS Hamiltons are my favorite bag ever!


----------



## ubo22

hba123 said:


> So sad.  The large NS Hamiltons are my favorite bag ever!


Me, too with regard to MK bags!  Only second to my large Selmas, which were also discontinued.  I don't think I'll ever part with the two n/s Hamiltons that I own.


----------



## cny1941

Ness7386 said:


> View attachment 3423952
> View attachment 3423953
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a new style for me.  I've never heard of the Hamilton Traveler Messenger



I had this bag back in 2014, don't remember the style name. It came in plain saffiano leather with no studs. I loved the shape of the bag and lock on the strap. This bag was so light and comfy carrying crossbody [emoji4]


----------



## Ness7386

myluvofbags said:


> I like the style, were there other colors?


Yes, there was black and luggage. All of these were marked down 60%


----------



## dannianddi

Ness7386 said:


> Yes, there was black and luggage. All of these were marked down 60%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425027



Heaven [emoji56]


----------



## myluvofbags

Ness7386 said:


> Yes, there was black and luggage. All of these were marked down 60%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425027


Omg, those hammy messenger travelers are adorable too


----------



## mteat2987

Joining with my new to me Hamilton tote! I'm not sure the color name but it is a dark magenta with silver hardware. Here it is in natural light, no filter.


----------



## Stephg

mteat2987 said:


> Joining with my new to me Hamilton tote! I'm not sure the color name but it is a dark magenta with silver hardware. Here it is in natural light, no filter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426024



Very pretty colour!


----------



## MDT

mteat2987 said:


> Joining with my new to me Hamilton tote! I'm not sure the color name but it is a dark magenta with silver hardware. Here it is in natural light, no filter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426024



So pretty! The color looks like fuchsia. It's a cooler magenta pink.


----------



## mteat2987

MDT said:


> So pretty! The color looks like fuchsia. It's a cooler magenta pink.



Thanks! Now to find the matching Fuschia wallet!


----------



## mteat2987

I actually have this one (in saffiano) and I purchased a soft leather black one from the same consignment shop. I can only keep one. Which would hold up better? Saffiano I guess?


----------



## patriciagc

I just won this large soft leather Hamilton in black from ebay - at a really good price I can't wait to receive it!!

I just have a few concerns though, I am aware that the soft leather version really becomes slouchy through time. I actually like it, but I wish the straps wouldn't cover the belt part.  Is there any way to fix this? Perhaps a base shaper, or adding a bag compartment organizer??


----------



## patriciagc

patriciagc said:


> I just won this large soft leather Hamilton in black from ebay - at a really good price I can't wait to receive it!!
> 
> I just have a few concerns though, I am aware that the soft leather version really becomes slouchy through time. I actually like it, but I wish the straps wouldn't cover the belt part.  Is there any way to fix this? Perhaps a base shaper, or adding a bag compartment organizer??
> 
> View attachment 3426323
> View attachment 3426324


Oops, apologies. This is a medium soft leather Hamilton.


----------



## keishapie1973

patriciagc said:


> Oops, apologies. This is a medium soft leather Hamilton.



This looks like the large north/ south soft leather Hamilton. It appears to be in good condition. I would apply some leather conditioner to her and start using it.....


----------



## patriciagc

keishapie1973 said:


> This looks like the large north/ south soft leather Hamilton. It appears to be in good condition. I would apply some leather conditioner to her and start using it.....



Hmm, that's odd. The listing says medium, but I really can't tell. I'm hoping it was a mislabel and that it's a large size indeed.  I'm getting the bag in 3-4 days so I'm really excited! I'm just concerned about maintaining it's shape (i.e. making it less saggy), hence the query about using bag organizers!


----------



## ubo22

patriciagc said:


> I just won this large soft leather Hamilton in black from ebay - at a really good price I can't wait to receive it!!
> 
> I just have a few concerns though, I am aware that the soft leather version really becomes slouchy through time. I actually like it, but I wish the straps wouldn't cover the belt part.  Is there any way to fix this? Perhaps a base shaper, or adding a bag compartment organizer??
> 
> View attachment 3426323
> View attachment 3426324





patriciagc said:


> Hmm, that's odd. The listing says medium, but I really can't tell. I'm hoping it was a mislabel and that it's a large size indeed.  I'm getting the bag in 3-4 days so I'm really excited! I'm just concerned about maintaining it's shape (i.e. making it less saggy), hence the query about using bag organizers!



I don't understand your comment about the straps covering the belt.  However, with regard to soft leather Hamilton's, they do get very slouchy over time.  The top handles also tend to stretch allowing for you to use them over the shoulder in addition to the shoulder strap.  I agree that this looks like a large n/s Hamilton tote and not the smaller Hamilton satchel.  I own two large n/s Hamilton totes, but in saffiano leather that does not slouch.  I like my bags structured.  Even so, I also bought a bag base shaper (plastic insert) to keep the bottom stiff when filling up my Hamilton's with loads of stuff.  Again, I do not like the slouchy look and wanted to avoid it at all cost.  The bag base shaper works really well to keep the base stiff when the bag is filled.


----------



## patriciagc

ubo22 said:


> I don't understand your comment about the straps covering the belt.  However, with regard to soft leather Hamilton's, they do get very slouchy over time.  The top handles also tend to stretch allowing for you to use them over the shoulder in addition to the shoulder strap.  I agree that this looks like a large n/s Hamilton tote and not the smaller Hamilton satchel.  I own two large n/s Hamilton totes, but in saffiano leather that does not slouch.  I like my bags structured.  Even so, I also bought a bag base shaper (plastic insert) to keep the bottom stiff when filling up my Hamilton's with loads of stuff.  Again, I do not like the slouchy look and wanted to avoid it at all cost.  The bag base shaper works really well to keep the base stiff when the bag is filled.



Oh okay I guess it really is a N/S Large Hamilton, my bad. I've only owned Selmas before so I am not as familiar with the sizing.

Regarding the slouching, I actually like it since I already have a structured selma. I just dislike the part where the belt with lock part falls beneath the straps, making it look messy. I attached a photo for reference. I'm planning on adding a bag organizer, but a base shaper might be a good idea too. Can u recommend a similarly sized base shaper? I rarely find ones that are perfectly fit for MK bags, most are for LVs, Guccis etc.


----------



## ubo22

patriciagc said:


> View attachment 3427023
> 
> 
> Oh okay I guess it really is a N/S Large Hamilton, my bad. I've only owned Selmas before so I am not as familiar with the sizing.
> 
> Regarding the slouching, I actually like it since I already have a structured selma. I just dislike the part where the belt with lock part falls beneath the straps, making it look messy. I attached a photo for reference. I'm planning on adding a bag organizer, but a base shaper might be a good idea too. Can u recommend a similarly sized base shaper? I rarely find ones that are perfectly fit for MK bags, most are for LVs, Guccis etc.


I bought my Hamilton bag base shaper on eBay from a seller named mkmkbags who makes them by hand.  I use one for both my Hamiltons and just switch it between the two bags when in use.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Handmade-Cl...ors-Large-Hamilton-Tote-Handbag-/252273484791

I also dislike that the lock slouches below the straps on the soft leather Hamiltons.  This is the main reason why I purchased my Hamiltons in saffiano leather.  I think it looks messy like this.  Honestly, I think a bag organizer will work better than a base shaper to help alleviate this problem.  The base shaper will only keep the base of the bag from sagging.


----------



## patriciagc

ubo22 said:


> I bought my Hamilton bag base shaper on eBay from a seller named mkmkbags who makes them by hand.  I use one for both my Hamiltons and just switch it between the two bags when in use.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Handmade-Cl...ors-Large-Hamilton-Tote-Handbag-/252273484791
> 
> I also dislike that the lock slouches below the straps on the soft leather Hamiltons.  This is the main reason why I purchased my Hamiltons in saffiano leather.  I think it looks messy like this.  Honestly, I think a bag organizer will work better than a base shaper to help alleviate this problem.  The base shaper will only keep the base of the bag from sagging.



ooh, that's a pretty good idea. I'm pretty crafty so I could probably make my own base shaper (Besides, int'l shipping isn't as friendly to SE Asian countries) . Will definitely purchase a bag organizer tho. I'm glad that there is still some way to stop the top part from falling. Thanks a lot for your input!


----------



## mteat2987

Joining again with my new navy Hamilton tote!


----------



## reginaPhalange

mteat2987 said:


> Joining again with my new navy Hamilton tote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429175


Love the colours in this, MK navy with the GHW is really pretty!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

mteat2987 said:


> Joining again with my new navy Hamilton tote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429175


Gorgeous! Congrats on your new bag! This was my first Hamilton. I still love it and use it often!


----------



## leopardgirl314

I am contemplating a Hamilton as one of my next bags. Do you all like the tote size or the regular better? 

I am leaning towards the regular size in luggage, but all of the colors look great. Any input?


----------



## ubo22

leopardgirl314 said:


> I am contemplating a Hamilton as one of my next bags. Do you all like the tote size or the regular better?
> 
> I am leaning towards the regular size in luggage, but all of the colors look great. Any input?


If you're not a big bag person, then go for the regular satchel size.  I love big bags and own 2 of the Hamilton totes.  However, I don't use them every day because they are big and tend to get heavy.  I like to use them on days when I have extra stuff to carry.


----------



## dannianddi

took my baby out today!


----------



## kaitekins

30c78496881430eaf2de8.jpg[/IMG]

Sent from my SM-G360V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## kaitekins

kaitekins said:


> 30c78496881430eaf2de8.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360V using PurseForum mobile app


 

Sent from my SM-G360V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## jeep317

Can anyone guess the actual color name? It's an older version, just a snap closure without that extension piece. It came with a really old dustbag, felt like burlap almost although I realize it could have just been one she had laying around. Seller listed the color as both chocolate & luggage (?!) but it's obviously not luggage. Then again she also said new condition & that was a flat out lie lol.

Anyway I cleaned her up & conditioned her. Leather is a dark brown & soft, hardware is silver:





Even though she wasn't as described she is beautiful & a steal for $100. I'm just curious about her official color name.


----------



## ubo22

jeep317 said:


> Can anyone guess the actual color name? It's an older version, just a snap closure without that extension piece. It came with a really old dustbag, felt like burlap almost although I realize it could have just been one she had laying around. Seller listed the color as both chocolate & luggage (?!) but it's obviously not luggage. Then again she also said new condition & that was a flat out lie lol.
> 
> Anyway I cleaned her up & conditioned her. Leather is a dark brown & soft, hardware is silver:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though she wasn't as described she is beautiful & a steal for $100. I'm just curious about her official color name.


It might be coffee.


----------



## Sarah03

jeep317 said:


> Can anyone guess the actual color name? It's an older version, just a snap closure without that extension piece. It came with a really old dustbag, felt like burlap almost although I realize it could have just been one she had laying around. Seller listed the color as both chocolate & luggage (?!) but it's obviously not luggage. Then again she also said new condition & that was a flat out lie lol.
> 
> Anyway I cleaned her up & conditioned her. Leather is a dark brown & soft, hardware is silver:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though she wasn't as described she is beautiful & a steal for $100. I'm just curious about her official color name.



I don't know the color name, but she sure is pretty!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

jeep317 said:


> Can anyone guess the actual color name? It's an older version, just a snap closure without that extension piece. It came with a really old dustbag, felt like burlap almost although I realize it could have just been one she had laying around. Seller listed the color as both chocolate & luggage (?!) but it's obviously not luggage. Then again she also said new condition & that was a flat out lie lol.
> 
> Anyway I cleaned her up & conditioned her. Leather is a dark brown & soft, hardware is silver:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though she wasn't as described she is beautiful & a steal for $100. I'm just curious about her official color name.


I think it's either coffee or chocolate.


----------



## mteat2987

Hamilton satchel in deep teal!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Taking my pearl grey Hamilton specchio out for coffee with friends. Accompanied by my "Gibiers " Hermés silk scarf.


----------



## cdtracing

^^^Your scarf & Hamilton look stunning together!!!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

cdtracing said:


> ^^^Your scarf & Hamilton look stunning together!!!


 Thank you! First time I've taken my specchio out this summer as I use grey mostly during fall, winter, early spring.  I love how easy it is to pair almost anything with the grey color


----------



## MDT

jeep317 said:


> Can anyone guess the actual color name? It's an older version, just a snap closure without that extension piece. It came with a really old dustbag, felt like burlap almost although I realize it could have just been one she had laying around. Seller listed the color as both chocolate & luggage (?!) but it's obviously not luggage. Then again she also said new condition & that was a flat out lie lol.
> 
> Anyway I cleaned her up & conditioned her. Leather is a dark brown & soft, hardware is silver:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though she wasn't as described she is beautiful & a steal for $100. I'm just curious about her official color name.



What a steal for this beauty! The silver hardware is S T U N N I N G with the dark brown leather! I remember the color coffee from a few years ago, but I don't think it came in the soft leather. I'm wondering if it might be chocolate.


----------



## dannianddi

Found this beauty for $100 on poshmark.


----------



## smileydimples

dannianddi said:


> Found this beauty for $100 on poshmark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458140


That's so pretty , you got lucky!!


----------



## gratefulgirl

I've been on an Mk break, but I got myself into a bit of trouble during my lunch break.


----------



## Ness7386

gratefulgirl said:


> I've been on an Mk break, but I got myself into a bit of trouble during my lunch break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460025


Yes, those lunch breaks will get you into trouble! Beautiful bag though.

Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## reginaPhalange

gratefulgirl said:


> I've been on an Mk break, but I got myself into a bit of trouble during my lunch break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460025


Such a beautiful shade for fall, is it Merlot? I totally understand the breaks when you work at/near a mall. Many times I've stepped out to go grab a coffee and ended up with shoes, bags, and clothes (as well as forgotten about the coffee).


----------



## gratefulgirl

reginaPhalange said:


> Such a beautiful shade for fall, is it Merlot? I totally understand the breaks when you work at/near a mall. Many times I've stepped out to go grab a coffee and ended up with shoes, bags, and clothes (as well as forgotten about the coffee).



It is Merlot. I can't wait to start wearing it.


----------



## reginaPhalange

gratefulgirl said:


> It is Merlot. I can't wait to start wearing it.


It's gorgeous, the Hamilton is a really comfortable satchel. It doesn't have a lot of depth like the Selma or Sutton. This meant I'd refrain from bringing everything but the kitchen sink with me, which only makes satchels heavier to carry!


----------



## dannianddi

gratefulgirl said:


> It is Merlot. I can't wait to start wearing it.



I copied you and bought a merlot bag! I love the color


----------



## dannianddi

Dark Taupe Hamilton Traveler from the Outlet


----------



## reginaPhalange

Saw a lot of Hamiltons at the outlet in literally every colour which are 25% off plus any running promo


----------



## Stephg

reginaPhalange said:


> Saw a lot of Hamiltons at the outlet in literally every colour which are 25% off plus any running promo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473652
> View attachment 3473653
> View attachment 3473654



What outlet?? Anytime I go it's all crap. [emoji58]


----------



## reginaPhalange

Stephg said:


> What outlet?? Anytime I go it's all crap. [emoji58]


Toronto Premium. I haven't been there in a while but needed to pick up some gifts, they've really expanded the store. It's twice the size because they now sell footwear and apparel.


----------



## Stephg

reginaPhalange said:


> Toronto Premium. I haven't been there in a while but needed to pick up some gifts, they've really expanded the store. It's twice the size because they now sell footwear and apparel.



Ohh wow! I was there maybe 2 months ago and it was messy and terrible lol.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Stephg said:


> Ohh wow! I was there maybe 2 months ago and it was messy and terrible lol.


I really liked a couple sweaters and a pair of boots but they all had some sort of branding and the plated logo thing was silver on all of them so I ended up leaving those items. I picked up some gifts though and will post pictures at some point tomorrow!


----------



## dannianddi

reginaPhalange said:


> Saw a lot of Hamiltons at the outlet in literally every colour which are 25% off plus any running promo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473652
> View attachment 3473653
> View attachment 3473654



I called every outlet near me and they don't have the NS hamiltons like these! I'm so sad! I need to go to this outlet lol


----------



## ubo22

dannianddi said:


> I called every outlet near me and they don't have the NS hamiltons like these! I'm so sad! I need to go to this outlet lol


LOL!  I almost died when I saw all those beautiful Hamilton's in regina's picture.  I would kill to see that merlot/burgundy one in person.  I can't believe so many are still out there "in the wild" just waiting to be purchased.


----------



## reginaPhalange

dannianddi said:


> I called every outlet near me and they don't have the NS hamiltons like these! I'm so sad! I need to go to this outlet lol


You could try calling customer service with the model number or style to see if they can track them down at a US outlet? I know MK does send sales over the phone so that may be an option!


----------



## dannianddi

reginaPhalange said:


> You could try calling customer service with the model number or style to see if they can track them down at a US outlet? I know MK does send sales over the phone so that may be an option!



I just called the Toronto outlet and they ship within Canada only. My fiancé laughed at me for even calling them [emoji102]


----------



## reginaPhalange

dannianddi said:


> I just called the Toronto outlet and they ship within Canada only. My fiancé laughed at me for even calling them [emoji102]


I love how on tPF making that phone call would be a natural instinct and is considered normal whereas the people in my life would think I'm nuts for doing so. From personal experience though, CS is the best starting point or by asking your SA. Give them the style number (30S2GHMT3L) and they can use it to locate the bag at an MK Lifestyle or Outlet store. Hope that helps!


----------



## dannianddi

reginaPhalange said:


> I love how on tPF making that phone call would be a natural instinct and is considered normal whereas the people in my life would think I'm nuts for doing so. From personal experience though, CS is the best starting point or by asking your SA. Give them the style number (30S2GHMT3L) and they can use it to locate the bag at an MK Lifestyle or Outlet store. Hope that helps!



Ok, I will call CS! Thanks [emoji5][emoji5]


----------



## Stephg

There are a bunch of new colour hamiltons on MK.ca - I guess it's not discontinued... the 'olive' colour is gorgeous!


----------



## ubo22

Stephg said:


> There are a bunch of new colour hamiltons on MK.ca - I guess it's not discontinued... the 'olive' colour is gorgeous!


Maybe they shipped all the remaining Hamiltons to Canada!  That's why none of us can find any here in the USA!


----------



## Stephg

ubo22 said:


> Maybe they shipped all the remaining Hamiltons to Canada!  That's why none of us can find any here in the USA!



Haha! Well thats change.... usually us Canadians are jealous of what you gals find in the US!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Stephg said:


> There are a bunch of new colour hamiltons on MK.ca - I guess it's not discontinued... the 'olive' colour is gorgeous!


It's the same as the one at the outlet however the one at the outlet was an additional 25% off - my friend and her mom just bought one each in Navy and Merlot[emoji5]


ubo22 said:


> Maybe they shipped all the remaining Hamiltons to Canada!  That's why none of us can find any here in the USA!


That's really odd, normally it's the other way around! Were they marked down at any point in the US? Maybe they tried to phase them out there and shipped the remaining stock to Canada.


----------



## dannianddi

reginaPhalange said:


> It's the same as the one at the outlet however the one at the outlet was an additional 25% off - my friend and her mom just bought one each in Navy and Merlot[emoji5]
> 
> That's really odd, normally it's the other way around! Were they marked down at any point in the US? Maybe they tried to phase them out there and shipped the remaining stock to Canada.



So after you posted that it's online in Canada, I checked the US MK website and they are on there for $358 [emoji102]. You can't search by Handbag you have to actually type in Hamilton. I'm excited for them to be on sale


----------



## reginaPhalange

dannianddi said:


> So after you posted that it's online in Canada, I checked the US MK website and they are on there for $358 [emoji102]. You can't search by Handbag you have to actually type in Hamilton. I'm excited for them to be on sale


Hopefully you come across them at the outlet, they even had the matching wallets which was cute [emoji5]


----------



## dannianddi

reginaPhalange said:


> Hopefully you come across them at the outlet, they even had the matching wallets which was cute [emoji5]



I'm very excited. Thank you for sharing your find!


----------



## ubo22

dannianddi said:


> So after you posted that it's online in Canada, I checked the US MK website and they are on there for $358 [emoji102]. You can't search by Handbag you have to actually type in Hamilton. I'm excited for them to be on sale



Just checked, too, and they're there.  I just don't like any of the color choices.



reginaPhalange said:


> It's the same as the one at the outlet however the one at the outlet was an additional 25% off - my friend and her mom just bought one each in Navy and Merlot[emoji5]
> 
> *That's really odd, normally it's the other way around! Were they marked down at any point in the US? Maybe they tried to phase them out there and shipped the remaining stock to Canada.*


They were marked down in the US last year and it's funny that they've now resurfaced in this odd assortment of colors online.  I really liked the color choices better in your picture from the outlet mall in Canada.


----------



## marcott2

ubo22 said:


> Just checked, too, and they're there.  I just don't like any of the color choices.
> 
> 
> They were marked down in the US last year and it's funny that they've now resurfaced in this odd assortment of colors online.  I really liked the color choices better in your picture from the outlet mall in Canada.


So do you think tHey are just phasing them out? But why full price? In US?


----------



## ubo22

marcott2 said:


> So do you think tHey are just phasing them out? But why full price? In US?


I think they pulled together all the last inventory of Hamiltons and posted them online.  I don't see any new interesting colors represented.  I don't know why they're on sale online in Canada but not in the US.  Only the logo Hamilton's are on sale in the US, not the saffiano leather ones.


----------



## TDW1982

They went on sale today @ $250.on MK website.  I ordered the Olive and Blossom!  I actually ordered them on Sunday at full price then called CS for a price adjustment today.  I asked the CS rep if they were liquidating or preparing to bring these beauties back....and he said...very playfully......."well.....I don't knowwwww....!"  Left me a little hopeful...but I doubt they will.


----------



## fieldsinspring

ubo22 said:


> I think they pulled together all the last inventory of Hamiltons and posted them online.  I don't see any new interesting colors represented.  I don't know why they're on sale online in Canada but not in the US.  Only the logo Hamilton's are on sale in the US, not the saffiano leather ones.



I would think that too, but some of these are new colors, they weren't available before. 



TDW1982 said:


> They went on sale today @ $250.on MK website.  I ordered the Olive and Blossom!  I actually ordered them on Sunday at full price then called CS for a price adjustment today.  I asked the CS rep if they were liquidating or preparing to bring these beauties back....and he said...very playfully......."well.....I don't knowwwww....!"  Left me a little hopeful...but I doubt they will.



Congrats! You'll have to post pics. I was tempted, but someone here said the outlet had the same ones on sale, and at most outlets if you spend $250 you get an additional 20% which would make them $200 :O


----------



## ubo22

TDW1982 said:


> They went on sale today @ $250.on MK website.  I ordered the Olive and Blossom!  I actually ordered them on Sunday at full price then called CS for a price adjustment today.  I asked the CS rep if they were liquidating or preparing to bring these beauties back....and he said...very playfully......."well.....I don't knowwwww....!"  Left me a little hopeful...but I doubt they will.


Nice!  Still don't like any of the colors, though.


----------



## ubo22

fieldsinspring said:


> I would think that too, but *some of these are new colors, they weren't available before*.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! You'll have to post pics. I was tempted, but someone here said the outlet had the same ones on sale, and at most outlets if you spend $250 you get an additional 20% which would make them $200 :O



Which colors are new?


----------



## reginaPhalange

The colours I saw at the outlet were Merlot, Dark Taupe, White Monogram with Luggage, Antique Rose, Olive, Black, Ecru, Blossom, Navy, and a Dark Brown Monogram. Some of these colours are the same as what's available online. Hope that helps!


----------



## dannianddi

TDW1982 said:


> They went on sale today @ $250.on MK website.  I ordered the Olive and Blossom!  I actually ordered them on Sunday at full price then called CS for a price adjustment today.  I asked the CS rep if they were liquidating or preparing to bring these beauties back....and he said...very playfully......."well.....I don't knowwwww....!"  Left me a little hopeful...but I doubt they will.



Those are the exact colors I was thinking of getting... Do you know how long shipping usually is from MK ?


----------



## ubo22

reginaPhalange said:


> The colours I saw at the outlet were Merlot, Dark Taupe, White Monogram with Luggage, Antique Rose, Olive, Black, Ecru, Blossom, Navy, and a Dark Brown Monogram. Some of these colours are the same as what's available online. Hope that helps!


Great color choices!  The US website doesn't have merlot, dark taupe, antique rose or navy.


----------



## reginaPhalange

ubo22 said:


> Great color choices!  The US website doesn't have merlot, dark taupe, antique rose or navy.


Dark Taupe is like the original DD, much darker than the more recent DD!


----------



## ubo22

reginaPhalange said:


> Dark Taupe is like the original DD, much darker than the more recent DD!


It looked like the original dark dune in your pictures!  Funny, because I already own a dark dune Hamilton in that shade and absolutely love it with the gold hardware in that color.


----------



## fieldsinspring

Hamiltons have been marked down again, all colors online for $187.95


----------



## ubo22

fieldsinspring said:


> Hamiltons have been marked down again, all colors online for $187.95


LOL!  I just checked a couple hours ago and they were still $250 then.  They must have just marked them down again.


----------



## reginaPhalange

^ once MK start marking things down they continue to do so. It also means people need to be quick and buy what they like or risk it being sold out! With the long weekend coming up in Canada there will probably be a tiered sale or sale on sale.


----------



## marcott2

reginaPhalange said:


> ^ once MK start marking things down they continue to do so. It also means people need to be quick and buy what they like or risk it being sold out! With the long weekend coming up in Canada there will probably be a tiered sale or sale on sale.


I'm in US....wonder if they will discount them further......as I have SO MANY and feel ridiculous getting more. BUT that Ballet is to die for and never seen it prior in Hamilton with gold hardware.......ugh. I swore no more months ago. Embarrassed to say how many I have. I feel that this is such a reasonably priced bag and perfect for work.....but I swore no more 200.00 dollar bag as can add them up and get several LVs. BUT...got I love this bag in that color. ha


----------



## marcott2

oh and definitely think they are liquidating what is left in stock.......talked to two sales reps. maybe I will sell my chili red to justify the ballet pink. Never been a red bag fan but that red  I thought was stunning and got marked down so much a macys last year. couldn't resist. its those darn sales........that do me in everytime.


----------



## Stephg

All the hamiltons that were on MK.ca a few days ago are gone! But the outlet was quite stocked when I was there a few days ago!


----------



## marcott2

Stephg said:


> All the hamiltons that were on MK.ca a few days ago are gone! But the outlet was quite stocked when I was there a few days ago!


all called all outlets here in Arizona....and they aren't carrying the boutique version that is posted online.....so if I want it. need to buy online, I know MK thought and these can go just slightly less once the mark down trend begins or they will have the 25% off markdowns. so, hesitate. with tax, still over 200.00 and just feel foolish to buy another unless further marked down. we will see, maybe I will


----------



## marcott2

the ones posted in US.....all of them have the large MK lining interior....that lining is used for outlets.....and the smaller mk's with the circle are boutique....so, this is strange as the kors site does not sell outlet versions, but that lining is a call out for outlet. very very confused. maybe they will do as they did with the traveler and pebbled version of hamiltons as they released them as new production for outlets only. if that is the case, and I bet they will.....this is a put off to me. and I will hold back.


----------



## marcott2

the black one showing...theres black, olive, pale pink ecru, and ballet right now on the mk site....and they are 187.00. The black one is only one with interior a boutique call out as in sold not at outlets, the others are made for outlet as I just called outlet here to confirm that lining is in fact a made for outlet lining.......just so you all know. I think I will hold off then. as I think they will continue producing these in the future with the lock for the outlets. they did this with thicker pebbled version and with the traveler hamiltons as well. Both with lock and not just plates....(I'm not a fan of the plates) and have a feeling these will soon be stocked in outlets......


----------



## marcott2

OK, I stand corrected. spoke to a manager at length. all hamiltons online are a callout for boutique and not outlet....the lining can differ and does not mean its outlet only. So was misinformed like a year ago by a MK SA as was told that specific lining called out for outlet. not so. now I just may buy. darn it. ha.......


----------



## ubo22

marcott2 said:


> oh and definitely think they are liquidating what is left in stock.......talked to two sales reps. maybe I will sell my chili red to justify the ballet pink. Never been a red bag fan but that red  I thought was stunning and got marked down so much a macys last year. couldn't resist. its those darn sales........that do me in everytime.


Don't sell your chili red Hamilton!  Chili red is a beautiful true red and no longer available.


marcott2 said:


> OK, I stand corrected. spoke to a manager at length. all hamiltons online are a callout for boutique and not outlet....the lining can differ and does not mean its outlet only. So was misinformed like a year ago by a MK SA as was told that specific lining called out for outlet. not so. now I just may buy. darn it. ha.......


New MK boutique bags now have the MK logo inside, so you were misinformed earlier.


----------



## marcott2

ubo22 said:


> Don't sell your chili red Hamilton!  Chili red is a beautiful true red and no longer available.
> 
> New MK boutique bags now have the MK logo inside, so you were misinformed earlier.


I've never been a red bag girl though. Used it once,  so just tempted to let it go. I have black, dark dune, luggage, cinder and red chili in saffiano and three blacks with rose gold, white with rose gold, the distressed Brown suede from 2011 and the luggage all in the retired soft leather pre saffiano. I feel like I need to purge what I don't use


----------



## marcott2

ubo22 said:


> Don't sell your chili red Hamilton!  Chili red is a beautiful true red and no longer available.
> 
> New MK boutique bags now have the MK logo inside, so you were misinformed earlier.


Oh and I'm obsessed with that ballet fleshy pink. I would use that. But the red is stunning yes


----------



## marcott2

And I love the olive on site now too.  Which one would you all like more? Ballet or olive?


----------



## reginaPhalange

Hamiltons (and all other bags at the outlet) are part of this promo at MK:
Spend $250 and save 30%
*Spend $350 and save 40%*
Spend $450 and save 50%
The bolded applies to those looking to only purchase the Hamilton[emoji5]


----------



## Stephg

reginaPhalange said:


> Hamiltons (and all other bags at the outlet) are part of this promo at MK:
> Spend $250 and save 30%
> *Spend $350 and save 40%*
> Spend $450 and save 50%
> The bolded applies to those looking to only purchase the Hamilton[emoji5]



Wowza... maybe I should make time this long weekend to check it out again. Last visit was disappointing but good for my wallet!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Stephg said:


> Wowza... maybe I should make time this long weekend to check it out again. Last visit was disappointing but good for my wallet!


Go during off peak hours so you can find parking, take your time, and have a more leisurely experience!


----------



## ubo22

marcott2 said:


> I've never been a red bag girl though. Used it once,  so just tempted to let it go. I have black, dark dune, luggage, cinder and red chili in saffiano and three blacks with rose gold, white with rose gold, the distressed Brown suede from 2011 and the luggage all in the retired soft leather pre saffiano. I feel like I need to purge what I don't use


If you don't use the red one, then get rid of it.  Just be sure that you won't regret getting rid of it, though.  You'll be hard pressed to find it again.  Do you use all three blacks with rose gold?  Maybe you could purge one or two of those.


marcott2 said:


> Oh and I'm obsessed with that ballet fleshy pink. I would use that. But the red is stunning yes


You don't have a pink in your collection, so I think you should get that one.


marcott2 said:


> And I love the olive on site now too.  Which one would you all like more? Ballet or olive?


Personally, I don't like olive.  I just don't like that shade of green and prefer emerald or hunter green instead.


----------



## Stephg

reginaPhalange said:


> Go during off peak hours so you can find parking, take your time, and have a more leisurely experience!



Off peak hours? In the GTA? What are you talking about woman? Lol. Haha joking, there's certain times when it's better to shop there. I was there last weekend and didn't like anything in the store. Wonder if they got anything new in the last week or if it's the same, it's over an hour away from me so don't know if I want to do the drive again!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Stephg said:


> Off peak hours? In the GTA? What are you talking about woman? Lol. Haha joking, there's certain times when it's better to shop there. I was there last weekend and didn't like anything in the store. Wonder if they got anything new in the last week or if it's the same, it's over an hour away from me so don't know if I want to do the drive again!


I should've been more clear - off peak shopping hours so from open to noon or in the evening! If you were there last week it's mostly the same stock so probably not worth the drive unless you had your eye on something.


----------



## Stephg

reginaPhalange said:


> I should've been more clear - off peak shopping hours so from open to noon or in the evening! If you were there last week it's mostly the same stock so probably not worth the drive unless you had your eye on something.



Oh yeah evenings are way better. Nah nothing interesting to me, won't waste the time driving down there!


----------



## dannianddi

got my olive Hamilton from online today !


----------



## Nicole815

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3487784
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got my olive Hamilton from online today !


Congrats! I ordered mine online and can't wait to receive it! Enjoy your new Hamilton. 

Sent from my ASUS_Z00TD using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## fieldsinspring

GORGEOUS!!! I LOVE that color. I ordered the pink and it's so pretty but yours is so rich!



dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3487784
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got my olive Hamilton from online today !


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3487784
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got my olive Hamilton from online today !


Very pretty for fall.  I just purchased a hunter green Hamilton Traveler from ebay for my fall bag.  I hope it is in good condition it looked great on line.

My next bag will be the Merlot Hamilton Traveler from the outlet.  I love this size and leather.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

My favorite Hamilton and wallet.  This bag has been with me for over 6 + years.  It shows a little wear and love. ❤️️❤️️


----------



## dannianddi

Nicole815 said:


> Congrats! I ordered mine online and can't wait to receive it! Enjoy your new Hamilton.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00TD using PurseForum mobile app





fieldsinspring said:


> GORGEOUS!!! I LOVE that color. I ordered the pink and it's so pretty but yours is so rich!





DP PURSE FAN said:


> Very pretty for fall.  I just purchased a hunter green Hamilton Traveler from ebay for my fall bag.  I hope it is in good condition it looked great on line.
> 
> My next bag will be the Merlot Hamilton Traveler from the outlet.  I love this size and leather.



Thanks ladies, the color is one of my favorites right now. I wish they had this color in the Hamilton traveler too.


----------



## dannianddi

These two colors are so similar.. The traveler is dark taupe and the large ew is dark dune. I bought the ew Hamilton today at Macy's for $187...I think they are so close but I love each. I feel like I should get rid of one.. Does anyone else have a couple of MKs in the same color but different styles ?


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3489117
> 
> These two colors are so similar.. The traveler is dark taupe and the large ew is dark dune. I bought the ew Hamilton today at Macy's for $187...I think they are so close but I love each. I feel like I should get rid of one.. Does anyone else have a couple of MKs in the same color but different styles ?


They look similar yet different leather. I love them both❤️❤️ Pretty bags


----------



## dannianddi

DP PURSE FAN said:


> They look similar yet different leather. I love them both[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ Pretty bags



Thank you ! I love the colors for fall [emoji4]


----------



## reginaPhalange

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3489117
> 
> These two colors are so similar.. The traveler is dark taupe and the large ew is dark dune. I bought the ew Hamilton today at Macy's for $187...I think they are so close but I love each. I feel like I should get rid of one.. Does anyone else have a couple of MKs in the same color but different styles ?


I've had the same colours in different styles because they serve different purposes as well as the same styles in different colours when I find a style that is functional for my lifestyle.


----------



## ubo22

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3489117
> 
> These two colors are so similar.. The traveler is dark taupe and the large ew is dark dune. I bought the ew Hamilton today at Macy's for $187...I think they are so close but I love each. I feel like I should get rid of one.. Does anyone else have a couple of MKs in the same color but different styles ?


I have a dark dune large n/s Hamilton tote, a dark dune large Selma, and a dark dune n/s Izzy tote.  The Hamilton and Selma are saffiano leather.  The Izzy is soft leather.  They all serve different purposes.  I use my Hamiltons with dressy business attire, my Selmas are great every day satchels, and my Izzy (or other n/s soft leather bag) is my every day odds-and-ends tote for papers, books, umbrella, extra shoes, lunch, water bottle, etc.


----------



## fieldsinspring

Pale Pink is here!


----------



## dannianddi

fieldsinspring said:


> Pale Pink is here!


 WOW! That is so prettty! I like the Pale Pink on the Hamilton.


----------



## dannianddi

ubo22 said:


> I have a dark dune large n/s Hamilton tote, a dark dune large Selma, and a dark dune n/s Izzy tote.  The Hamilton and Selma are saffiano leather.  The Izzy is soft leather.  They all serve different purposes.  I use my Hamiltons with dressy business attire, my Selmas are great every day satchels, and my Izzy (or other n/s soft leather bag) is my every day odds-and-ends tote for papers, books, umbrella, extra shoes, lunch, water bottle, etc.



That makes sense. I feel like my Hamilton Traveler is great for weekends because of the pebbled leather and I am going to use the saffiano Hamilton as my during the week/ work bag.


----------



## lvpursegirl

Nicole815 said:


> Congrats! I ordered mine online and can't wait to receive it! Enjoy your new Hamilton.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00TD using PurseForum mobile app


Ditto!!!!


----------



## ubo22

dannianddi said:


> That makes sense. I feel like my Hamilton Traveler is great for weekends because of the pebbled leather and I am going to use the saffiano Hamilton as my during the week/ work bag.


Great idea!  I love soft leather on the weekends and during the summer.


----------



## amethyst25

Hi guys, what's the difference between the 2 Hamilton satchels on the Macy's website? Both are listed with similar dimensions but priced differently at $298 and $358. The stock pics also look similar.


----------



## dannianddi

amethyst25 said:


> Hi guys, what's the difference between the 2 Hamilton satchels on the Macy's website? Both are listed with similar dimensions but priced differently at $298 and $358. The stock pics also look similar.



The one for $358 is the large ew Hamilton which has a detachable strap and the center part is padded for tablets. The one for $298 is the medium size and doesn't have a detachable strap or the center padded pocket.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Sharing my new fall bag.  Found  preloved from eBay for a great price.


----------



## smileydimples

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Sharing my new fall bag.  Found  preloved from eBay for a great price.


She is so pretty congrats !!


----------



## reginaPhalange

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Sharing my new fall bag.  Found  preloved from eBay for a great price.


This is such a great colour for fall, enjoy!


----------



## Bag Fetish

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My favorite Hamilton and wallet.  This bag has been with me for over 6 + years.  It shows a little wear and love. ❤️️❤️️


So. I'm ready to pull the trigger on a Michael kors bag. I have always love the ha Luton, but I'm now wondering how I'd do with the open top as well do I want leather or saffiano?? 

My other option is the Michael kors Sutton.


----------



## Bag Fetish

mteat2987 said:


> Hamilton satchel in deep teal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444299


 What is the color of this bag? And do you know is it close to coach turmoline ?


----------



## ubo22

Bag Fetish said:


> So. I'm ready to pull the trigger on a Michael kors bag. I have always love the ha Luton, but I'm now wondering how I'd do with the open top as well do I want leather or saffiano??
> 
> My other option is the Michael kors Sutton.


Both the Hamilton and Sutton have open tops.  If you are uncomfortable with an open top bag, then I'd suggest avoiding these styles.  I don't like open top bags, but do own two large n/s Hamilton totes and a large Sutton.  The large n/s Hamilton tote is so deep that I'm not as concerned with the open top.  It is very difficult for someone to reach all the way down to the bottom of the tote to reach my valuables.  I make sure to keep my wallet and other valuables at the very bottom.  The Sutton has two very large side zip compartments, so you can keep your valuables there for security.

Saffiano leather, being more durable than soft leather, would be my choice for both bags.  If you do like soft leather, then you can probably still find a Hamilton in soft leather but will be hard pressed to find a Sutton.  Some people like the soft, slouchy Hamiltons of years back.  It's just personal preference.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Well I jumped the gun and purchased the Hamilton in leather, can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## ubo22

Bag Fetish said:


> Well I jumped the gun and purchased the Hamilton in leather, can't wait for it to arrive.


Saffiano or soft leather?  Sounds like you really like the style.  Can't wait to see pics when it arrives.


----------



## Confection10

I got today my third n/s Hamilton. Black soft leather with gold HW. Love!!


----------



## marcott2

Confection10 said:


> I got today my third n/s Hamilton. Black soft leather with gold HW. Love!!


Congrats! The soft leather hamiltons are my fav! Black with rose gold my absolute fav!  This bag is addicting! Be careful as I have 11 myself!


----------



## TaterTots

Confection10 said:


> I got today my third n/s Hamilton. Black soft leather with gold HW. Love!!



She's GORGE!!  I also love the Hamilton in soft leather.  I have one in the color Vanilla with GHW.  She's so supple and soft I just love to squeeze the leather in my hands.


----------



## Confection10

marcott2, 11? Why I'm not surpriced? The model is gorgeous and when in different colours and leather types,  each one is lovely on it's own.


----------



## Confection10

TaterTots said:


> She's GORGE!!  I also love the Hamilton in soft leather.  I have one in the color Vanilla with GHW.  She's so supple and soft I just love to squeeze the leather in my hands.



This is my first soft leather Hamilton (another soft leather I have is optic white Anabelle in pebbled version, which is very soft too) all other MK's are saffiano. I'm very curious to see how these softer leathers wear. But now I'm in love!


----------



## TaterTots

Confection10 said:


> This is my first soft leather Hamilton (another soft leather I have is optic white Anabelle in pebbled version, which is very soft too) all other MK's are saffiano. I'm very curious to see how these softer leathers wear. But now I'm in love!



I also have a soft leather ( pebble leather ) Large Riley in the color Peanut.  She's so super soft and feels AMAZING!  MK's soft leathers are dreamy!  But I'm a sucker for Saffiano Leather as well...


----------



## Iced

My very first MK! I have a weakness for crocodile print, and prior to this I never knew that the lock actually worked. I thought they were for show only!


----------



## myluvofbags

Iced said:


> My very first MK! I have a weakness for crocodile print, and prior to this I never knew that the lock actually worked. I thought they were for show only!


This is nice! Love the croco embossing


----------



## TaterTots

Iced said:


> My very first MK! I have a weakness for crocodile print, and prior to this I never knew that the lock actually worked. I thought they were for show only!


She's stunning Iced!  That Croco looks amazing on her.


----------



## keishapie1973

Iced said:


> My very first MK! I have a weakness for crocodile print, and prior to this I never knew that the lock actually worked. I thought they were for show only!



Very pretty!!!


----------



## Iced

Thank you all for your kind comments! I'm really excited to bring her out! I've always wanted one of them croc Dillons but never got around to getting myself one, I also liked the lock on the Hamilton, so this was the perfect combination that made me pull the trigger!


----------



## MIRNAJ

I have a Michael Kors North South Hamilton with snake print handle and leather belt strapping with lock so I had stored my bag in dust bag when i took it out it had a mark/stain from the handles. I tried the Michael Kors cleaner and no luck..any idea oon how I can remove it?


----------



## marcott2

Ladies, I'm DYING. I have been waiting and waiting for the lowest price possible, as with so many of these, I cant justify keep buying more UNLESS I feel the price is too good to pass up. Today the MK website marked all Hamiltons down to 134.25. I finally bought my ballet color. All are marked down. I encourage you to jump on the site immediately and nab what you want. Even the black is still there.......and dark taupe and olive. I have dark dune and cinder and black otherwise would have nabbed another. Pale pink is there...but that ballet I have loved that color since was released fall last year. Bought the studded gold rhea backpack and plain leather rhea in it. Just a classy color and so striking. Go get them ladies!!


----------



## marcott2

Confection10 said:


> marcott2, 11? Why I'm not surpriced? The model is gorgeous and when in different colours and leather types,  each one is lovely on it's own.


yeah, most addictive bag.....because of the bag itself and the cost that they can come by.....look at my last post......and go nab another on the MK site...they will sell out fast at 134.25 now


----------



## Suz82

marcott2 said:


> Ladies, I'm DYING. I have been waiting and waiting for the lowest price possible, as with so many of these, I cant justify keep buying more UNLESS I feel the price is too good to pass up. Today the MK website marked all Hamiltons down to 134.25. I finally bought my ballet color. All are marked down. I encourage you to jump on the site immediately and nab what you want. Even the black is still there.......and dark taupe and olive. I have dark dune and cinder and black otherwise would have nabbed another. Pale pink is there...but that ballet I have loved that color since was released fall last year. Bought the studded gold rhea backpack and plain leather rhea in it. Just a classy color and so striking. Go get them ladies!!



Glad you found a good deal on a ballet bag [emoji16]


----------



## ubo22

marcott2 said:


> Ladies, I'm DYING. I have been waiting and waiting for the lowest price possible, as with so many of these, I cant justify keep buying more UNLESS I feel the price is too good to pass up. Today the MK website marked all Hamiltons down to 134.25. I finally bought my ballet color. All are marked down. I encourage you to jump on the site immediately and nab what you want. Even the black is still there.......and dark taupe and olive. I have dark dune and cinder and black otherwise would have nabbed another. Pale pink is there...but that ballet I have loved that color since was released fall last year. Bought the studded gold rhea backpack and plain leather rhea in it. Just a classy color and so striking. Go get them ladies!!


I just saw that, too.  I have dark dune and black (w/shw), so had to pass as I wasn't drawn to any of the other available colors.  Glad you snagged your ballet Hamilton, though.


----------



## marcott2

ubo22 said:


> I just saw that, too.  I have dark dune and black (w/shw), so had to pass as I wasn't drawn to any of the other available colors.  Glad you snagged your ballet Hamilton, though.


ha.....had to talk myself out of the olive....as with dark dune, cinder, black and luggage just didn't make sense....another darker color. but looks like could be stunning. never seen it live in Olive before. But that ballet.....OMG. Yup. could justify that for sure....as no light colored in the saffiano hamiltons I have. and I think ballet is actually a good neutral and can be worn year round, unlike pale pink. so....was hard to just get the ballet, when I wanted the olive, but I always do that....when theres a smokin deal, I get two or more then I'm like, I still spend far too much.....the point is getting one bag at a good price. I cant justify two or more anymore. was outta control the last year. ha


----------



## Sartorial1

Does anyone have the N/S Hamilton saffiano in ecru or ballet. If so, would you be willing to post pics?


----------



## marcott2

Sartorial1 said:


> Does anyone have the N/S Hamilton saffiano in ecru or ballet. If so, would you be willing to post pics?


I just ordered Ballet and will post a pic soon as I get it, sometime next week


----------



## Alliekatt29

AZ ladies - Glendale outlet store has the hamiltons in stock!  They were $358 plus 50% off.  I didn't buy because the price on MK.com is better but not all colors are in stock.  Just bought the pale pink on MK.com for 120.83.


----------



## ubo22

Alliekatt29 said:


> AZ ladies - Glendale outlet store has the hamiltons in stock!  They were $358 plus 50% off.  I didn't buy because the price on MK.com is better but not all colors are in stock.  Just bought the pale pink on MK.com for 120.83.


What colors are left and right of the pink Hamilton?


----------



## Alliekatt29

ubo22 said:


> What colors are left and right of the pink Hamilton?


I didn't look at color names but they were darker plum and dark taupe (maybe cinder?) colors.  Sorry that I didn't get the exact names.  I wasn't sure if they would mind me taking a picture so I did it quickly and then checked out with the wallet I bought.


----------



## Alliekatt29

Alliekatt29 said:


> I didn't look at color names but they were darker plum and dark taupe (maybe cinder?) colors.  Sorry that I didn't get the exact names.  I wasn't sure if they would mind me taking a picture so I did it quickly and then checked out with the wallet I bought.


After looking at other threads, the ones to the right might be dark dune.  I'm sure the other ladies on here know the colors better than I do.


----------



## ubo22

Alliekatt29 said:


> I didn't look at color names but they were darker plum and dark taupe (maybe cinder?) colors.  Sorry that I didn't get the exact names.  I wasn't sure if they would mind me taking a picture so I did it quickly and then checked out with the wallet I bought.





Alliekatt29 said:


> After looking at other threads, the ones to the right might be dark dune.  I'm sure the other ladies on here know the colors better than I do.



Thanks.  I wasn't sure if the one to the left was plum, merlot, or a coffee color.  I thought the one to the right might be dark dune or dark taupe, but it looks more grey so I wasn't sure if it was cinder or another shade of grey.


----------



## dannianddi

Hey ladies, how do you feel about the gold studded Hamiltons? I love mine but debating selling. It's a little flashy and I can only bring it out once in a while.. What are your thoughts ?


----------



## lluuccka

My five Hamiltons  everyone is different style and size [emoji7] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my V3 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Went to the outlet today. I wanted this Hamilton this summer.  Since bag the was on clearance I finally picked it up and the entire set of matching SLGs and two fur charms.   ❤️❤️ I Love this set.


----------



## reginaPhalange

lluuccka said:


> My five Hamiltons  everyone is different style and size [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my V3 using PurseForum mobile app


I love the different versions of the Hamilton that you have, especially the colour selection[emoji7] So pretty!


----------



## cdtracing

dannianddi said:


> Hey ladies, how do you feel about the gold studded Hamiltons? I love mine but debating selling. It's a little flashy and I can only bring it out once in a while.. What are your thoughts ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3520331



I like the studded Hamilton but I like a flashy look from time to time.


----------



## reginaPhalange

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Went to the outlet today. I wanted this Hamilton this summer.  Since bag the was on clearance I finally picked it up and the entire set of matching SLGs and two fur charms.   [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ I Love this set.


I've been loving this shade of pink lately (which is SO unlike me) with the gold hardware and have been itching to get something small such as a wallet or crossbody. Love the colour of your bag and all your matching accessories, enjoy them[emoji5]


----------



## dannianddi

cdtracing said:


> I like the studded Hamilton but I like a flashy look from time to time.



Very true. A little flash is never bad [emoji4]


----------



## cdtracing

dannianddi said:


> Very true. A little flash is never bad [emoji4]



I have no doubt that you rock this look!!


----------



## Sartorial1

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Went to the outlet today. I wanted this Hamilton this summer.  Since bag the was on clearance I finally picked it up and the entire set of matching SLGs and two fur charms.   ❤️❤️ I Love this set.


Beautiful Hamilton. What color is this?


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Sartorial1 said:


> Beautiful Hamilton. What color is this?


Thank you it's Ballet ❤️


----------



## Suz82

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Went to the outlet today. I wanted this Hamilton this summer.  Since bag the was on clearance I finally picked it up and the entire set of matching SLGs and two fur charms.   [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ I Love this set.



What a great haul, they look lovely together x


----------



## reginaPhalange

ubo22 said:


> What colors are left and right of the pink Hamilton?


Assuming the colours are the same as the ones in Canadian outlets, I'd say the left Hamilton (burgundy) is Merlot - it probably just looks darker with more purple undertones due to the lighting[emoji5]


----------



## keishapie1973

lluuccka said:


> My five Hamiltons  everyone is different style and size [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my V3 using PurseForum mobile app



You have a really nice collection of Hamiltons. I love the styles and colors you chose....


----------



## keishapie1973

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Went to the outlet today. I wanted this Hamilton this summer.  Since bag the was on clearance I finally picked it up and the entire set of matching SLGs and two fur charms.   ❤️❤️ I Love this set.



Beautiful. I also love the accessories you chose....


----------



## keishapie1973

dannianddi said:


> Hey ladies, how do you feel about the gold studded Hamiltons? I love mine but debating selling. It's a little flashy and I can only bring it out once in a while.. What are your thoughts ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3520331



I think it's too flashy, but it could probably work with a very basic outfit.


----------



## ubo22

dannianddi said:


> Hey ladies, how do you feel about the gold studded Hamiltons? I love mine but debating selling. It's a little flashy and I can only bring it out once in a while.. What are your thoughts ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3520331


I tend to go more conservative and traditional with my outfits, so the gold studded Hamilton would be too flashy for me.  It's a tough call because even though you don't use it as much, you have to go by how you feel when you do use it.  If you love it those few times you do use it, then I'd say it's a keeper.  I have a few bags like that which I'll never part with.


----------



## dannianddi

ubo22 said:


> I tend to go more conservative and traditional with my outfits, so the gold studded Hamilton would be too flashy for me.  It's a tough call because even though you don't use it as much, you have to go by how you feel when you do use it.  If you love it those few times you do use it, then I'd say it's a keeper.  I have a few bags like that which I'll never part with.


you are very right. I never thought about how it makes me feel when i do use it. When I do take it out I feel like a million more bucks. I guess I just prefer more subtle pieces. I think I will hold onto it a little longer.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

lluuccka said:


> My five Hamiltons  everyone is different style and size [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my V3 using PurseForum mobile app


nice Hamilton collection


----------



## marcott2

dannianddi said:


> Hey ladies, how do you feel about the gold studded Hamiltons? I love mine but debating selling. It's a little flashy and I can only bring it out once in a while.. What are your thoughts ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3520331


I'm a big Hamilton fan and though I love studs never did like the allover studs in the Hamilton. But if you can rock it, keep it


----------



## marcott2

lluuccka said:


> My five Hamiltons  everyone is different style and size [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my V3 using PurseForum mobile app


Great taste in colors! Such class class class. Perfect collection. I wish I didn't go so overboard myself.


----------



## alichelsealyn

Any short girls have the NS version? I'm quite short at 5'1" and wondering if that size would be too large on my frame. Mod shots would be awesome!


----------



## dannianddi

I just bought this bag. It is not a Hamilton but the Emma. I think it looks similar and thought I would share if anyone is looking for a new style. Also the lock on the front doesn't secure the flap on front. The flap is a snap closure so that's a little foolish.


----------



## Alliekatt29

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3522166
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought this bag. It is not a Hamilton but the Emma. I think it looks similar and thought I would share if anyone is looking for a new style. Also the lock on the front doesn't secure the flap on front. The flap is a snap closure so that's a little foolish.


Thanks for sharing!  I really like the look of this and the color.


----------



## Alliekatt29

Pale pink finally arrived!!!


----------



## cdtracing

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3522166
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought this bag. It is not a Hamilton but the Emma. I think it looks similar and thought I would share if anyone is looking for a new style. Also the lock on the front doesn't secure the flap on front. The flap is a snap closure so that's a little foolish.



Did you get the Satchel or the Large Tote?  It's an interesting bag with new details.


----------



## dannianddi

cdtracing said:


> Did you get the Satchel or the Large Tote?  It's an interesting bag with new details.


Just the satchel. I'm actually kind of regretting my purchase. It's kinda too weird for me. Looks like they used scrap pieces to make it


----------



## cdtracing

dannianddi said:


> Just the satchel. I'm actually kind of regretting my purchase. It's kinda too weird for me. Looks like they used scrap pieces to make it



Really??  Is it defective in any way???


----------



## dannianddi

Not defective. Just looks like the used pieces from the Hamilton , Dillon, and Bridgette to make it lol. Just kinda choppy in design to me.


cdtracing said:


> Really??  Is it defective in any way???


----------



## dannianddi

Specchio Hamiltons are back! Omg. 3 years later I would love to see the cherry


----------



## cdtracing

dannianddi said:


> Specchio Hamiltons are back! Omg. 3 years later I would love to see the cherry


Cherry looks awesome!!


----------



## dannianddi

cdtracing said:


> Cherry looks awesome!!


I agree! I wish I had a Dillard's around here so I could see them all


----------



## Alliekatt29

marcott2 said:


> I just ordered Ballet and will post a pic soon as I get it, sometime next week


Did you receive the ballet Hamilton yet?  I would love to see a pic.  I am thinking about ordering this color.


----------



## marcott2

Alliekatt29 said:


> Did you receive the ballet Hamilton yet?  I would love to see a pic.  I am thinking about ordering this color.


Here you go! I absolutely love it! Go get it! Pics don't do it justice! I will try to take more shots tomorrow if you like!


----------



## Alliekatt29

marcott2 said:


> Here you go! I absolutely love it! Go get it! Pics don't do it justice! I will try to take more shots tomorrow if you like!


Thanks!  Such a beautiful color!


----------



## reginaPhalange

marcott2 said:


> Here you go! I absolutely love it! Go get it! Pics don't do it justice! I will try to take more shots tomorrow if you like!


I love the colour of this in the second picture, it looks like a nude pink with mauve undertones, so pretty[emoji7]


----------



## ubo22

marcott2 said:


> Here you go! I absolutely love it! Go get it! Pics don't do it justice! I will try to take more shots tomorrow if you like!


Ballet is a wonderful, true, baby pink.


----------



## Sartorial1

marcott2 said:


> Here you go! I absolutely love it! Go get it! Pics don't do it justice! I will try to take more shots tomorrow if you like!


Happy TG!
Can you take a couple more natural light shots?


----------



## janiesea3

Dillards has east/west Hamilton's for $125. today! I just ordered dark dune and black! (Saffiano)


----------



## fieldsinspring

Couldn't resist the Michael kors.com sale with the NS Hamilton for $125!


----------



## reginaPhalange

janiesea3 said:


> Dillards has east/west Hamilton's for $125. today! I just ordered dark dune and black! (Saffiano)


Both are great colours and at an amazing price, can't wait to see pictures once you receive them!


fieldsinspring said:


> Couldn't resist the Michael kors.com sale with the NS Hamilton for $125!


Awesome, which colour did you go for?


----------



## dannianddi

fieldsinspring said:


> Couldn't resist the Michael kors.com sale with the NS Hamilton for $125!



I didn't see the Hamilton for $125?


----------



## fieldsinspring

reginaPhalange said:


> Both are great colours and at an amazing price, can't wait to see pictures once you receive them!
> 
> Awesome, which colour did you go for?


 They only had the ecru or pastel pink so I went for the pastel pink!


----------



## fieldsinspring

dannianddi said:


> I didn't see the Hamilton for $125?


 with the 30% off it made it $125


----------



## reginaPhalange

fieldsinspring said:


> They only had the ecru or pastel pink so I went for the pastel pink!


Awesome, can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Nathaliia

Happy Thanksgiving!
Dear Hamitlon Admirers, I need you help)
I am from Ukraine and here MK is sold very rarely. It's really hard to find all the kinds of bags and other things(
Today I visited a store in our capital city and I wanted to check out the Hamilton bags, but I couldn't find them(((( When I asked the shop assistant about them, she told that the Hamiltons had been discontinued and they are not produced any more. Could you please tell if it's true?
Because I saw that kind of MK bags on the official MK website and other online stores. I am confused.


----------



## marcott2

Nathaliia said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!
> Dear Hamitlon Admirers, I need you help)
> I am from Ukraine and here MK is sold very rarely. It's really hard to find all the kinds of bags and other things(
> Today I visited a store in our capital city and I wanted to check out the Hamilton bags, but I couldn't find them(((( When I asked the shop assistant about them, she told that the Hamiltons had been discontinued and they are not produced any more. Could you please tell if it's true?
> Because I saw that kind of MK bags on the official MK website and other online stores. I am confused.


sadly, this is true......as they are being phased out. maybe will come back with a slight design change, but SAs here say the same thing.....being discontinued and no longer made for boutique.


----------



## alichelsealyn

Anyone have mod shots of NS Hamilton? especially in the slouchy leather


----------



## Real Authentication

Same [emoji1387]


----------



## reginaPhalange

Nathaliia said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!
> Dear Hamitlon Admirers, I need you help)
> I am from Ukraine and here MK is sold very rarely. It's really hard to find all the kinds of bags and other things(
> Today I visited a store in our capital city and I wanted to check out the Hamilton bags, but I couldn't find them(((( When I asked the shop assistant about them, she told that the Hamiltons had been discontinued and they are not produced any more. Could you please tell if it's true?
> Because I saw that kind of MK bags on the official MK website and other online stores. I am confused.


I'm in North American but the Hamilton has also been discontinued here at the lifestyle stores. I've seen them at the outlet in various colours but the interior is different than the original Hamilton.


----------



## cdtracing

The N/S Hamilton, in particular, is being phased out & discontinued.  Here in the US, they can still be found at the MK Outlet stores, TJ Maxx, Marshalls, ect & at some department stores that still have some in inventory.  I don't think it's being sold at the boutiques unless they still have a few left in inventory.  Best bet to find one is to check Ebay, Tradsey, TRR, Bonanza, Amazon, Zappos,  or some of the secondary resale markets.  The N/S totes seem to be the hardest to find.


----------



## janiesea3

I apologize if this has been asked, but I just received my two Large E/W Hamiltons in Saffiano & neither have dust bags.  They were packed perfectly, but no bags?!? Is this right?!?


----------



## dannianddi

janiesea3 said:


> I apologize if this has been asked, but I just received my two Large E/W Hamiltons in Saffiano & neither have dust bags.  They were packed perfectly, but no bags?!? Is this right?!?



That happened to me when I bought mine from Macy's. Neither had one. I just assumed it was a glitch. But now I'm wondering...


----------



## keishapie1973

The last few reveals that I saw on YouTube were also missing dustbags. However, I received a bag last month from MK online and my dustbag was included.


----------



## Real Authentication

Deciding - black or tan? [emoji848][emoji389]


----------



## reginaPhalange

janiesea3 said:


> I apologize if this has been asked, but I just received my two Large E/W Hamiltons in Saffiano & neither have dust bags.  They were packed perfectly, but no bags?!? Is this right?!?





dannianddi said:


> That happened to me when I bought mine from Macy's. Neither had one. I just assumed it was a glitch. But now I'm wondering...





keishapie1973 said:


> The last few reveals that I saw on YouTube were also missing dustbags. However, I received a bag last month from MK online and my dustbag was included.


A lot of times the dustbags are taken out of the bag especially for floor models since people always ask for them and because customers will sometimes ask for extra ones whereas when you order online they're almost always included since they stay packaged in the bag. Just my experience, not only with MK but a few other brands, so if you're purchasing in-store always ask[emoji5]


----------



## pipersmommy

reginaPhalange said:


> A lot of times the dustbags are taken out of the bag especially for floor models since people always ask for them and because customers will sometimes ask for extra ones whereas when you order online they're almost always included since they stay packaged in the bag. Just my experience, not only with MK but a few other brands, so if you're purchasing in-store always ask[emoji5][/QU
> i just placed an order on mk.com for the olive n/s hamilton..when it arrives i will let you know if the dust bag was included


----------



## pipersmommy

i just ordered the olive n/s hamilton.when it arrives i will let you know if the dust bag is included


----------



## dannianddi

reginaPhalange said:


> A lot of times the dustbags are taken out of the bag especially for floor models since people always ask for them and because customers will sometimes ask for extra ones whereas when you order online they're almost always included since they stay packaged in the bag. Just my experience, not only with MK but a few other brands, so if you're purchasing in-store always ask[emoji5]



Mine was fully packaged and untouched but still neither had a dustbag.


----------



## swags

I did not receive a dustbag with my large e/w Hamilton from Macys. I contacted Macys and they said they had no control. I contacted MK and they asked for me to attach a pic of my receipt. I did and they sent me a small dustbag. Not big enough but I decided to just use an extra coach dustbag I had.
I thought mine was a one time mistake but I guess not.


----------



## cdtracing

Dust bags can be hit or miss.  A lot of dept stores take them out of bags that are on display.  I always examine bags I buy from dept stores & boutiques & check to make sure the dust bag is in side. If it's not, I request a bag from the back to make sure it's included or I have the SA include one from another bag.  Sometime, people will steal the dust bags from bags on the floor as well.
When I bought my red croc Dillon from MK website, the dust bag that included was too small & the bag wouldn't fit.  I switched it out for one that was a little too big for the bag I was using it for.  I contacted MK customer service twice explaining the problem & requested another dust bag for the Dillon but I never got one.  That was 2 yrs ago.


----------



## fieldsinspring

Pretty excited, I got this black Hamilton traveler and full size continental wristlet wallet today- Hamilton was $127 and the wallet was $40! Out the door after tax $179


----------



## cdtracing

Ooooooooh!!  Great deal!!!


----------



## Nathaliia

Could anyone tell what the weight of Hamilton Large Saffiano Tote is?


----------



## ubo22

Nathaliia said:


> Could anyone tell what the weight of Hamilton Large Saffiano Tote is?


I just weighed one of mine on my kitchen scale.  It's 2 lbs 11 oz.


----------



## Nathaliia

ubo22 said:


> I just weighed one of mine on my kitchen scale.  It's 2 lbs 11 oz.


Haven't received mine yet, but I was wondering why the UPS tracking system shows 1.5 lbs... 
May be the store sent a wrong bag?


----------



## barskin

Hi just popping in here to ask about the new zipper pocket in the large east west Hamilton. I wondered about the fact that it was padded as if it was for a laptop, though it is not big enough for any size laptop. However, it is the perfect size for an iPad. Could it actually be designed specifically for an iPad or another iPad sized tablet?


----------



## ubo22

barskin said:


> Hi just popping in here to ask about the new zipper pocket in the large east west Hamilton. I wondered about the fact that it was padded as if it was for a laptop, though it is not big enough for any size laptop. However, it is the perfect size for an iPad. Could it actually be designed specifically for an iPad or another iPad sized tablet?


It's designed for a tablet.  I purchased one last year but found it too small for my things and returned it.  The center zip compartment is padded, so takes space away from the center of the bag.


----------



## ubo22

Nathaliia said:


> Haven't received mine yet, but I was wondering why the UPS tracking system shows 1.5 lbs...
> May be the store sent a wrong bag?


I'd wait and see.  May just be incorrect weight information on the package.


----------



## pipersmommy

Nathaliia said:


> Haven't received mine yet, but I was wondering why the UPS tracking system shows 1.5 lbs...
> May be the store sent a wrong bag?


the only MK bags i own are the N/S hamilton and UPS always has the weight as 1.5 lbs even though the bag obviously does weigh more than that..so dont worry,im sure you are getting the correct bag....hope you enjoy it...post pics!


----------



## barskin

ubo22 said:


> It's designed for a tablet.  I purchased one last year but found it too small for my things and returned it.  The center zip compartment is padded, so takes space away from the center of the bag.


So it is what I thought, a padded tablet (it fits an iPad to a t) pouch. I like the new Hamilton in that it has a detachable adjustable strap, but wasting space so you can have a padded tablet holder may be a bit superfluous. I'm keeping mine, but I can see how many women would have a problem with the new design.

By the way, I bought mine at Macy's with the purchase online and pick up in the store option. It packaged, sealed up in plastic, and, inside, to my surprise, no dust bag. At Lord & Taylor, they would never give me a bag without the dust bag. I read in the thread where there were a lot of people who bought dust baggily challenged Hamiltons. That's bad.


----------



## ubo22

barskin said:


> So it is what I thought, a padded tablet (it fits an iPad to a t) pouch. I like the new Hamilton in that it has a detachable adjustable strap, but wasting space so you can have a padded tablet holder may be a bit superfluous. I'm keeping mine, but I can see how many women would have a problem with the new design.
> 
> By the way, I bought mine at Macy's with the purchase online and pick up in the store option. It packaged, sealed up in plastic, and, inside, to my surprise, no dust bag. At Lord & Taylor, they would never give me a bag without the dust bag. I read in the thread where there were a lot of people who bought dust baggily challenged Hamiltons. That's bad.


Luckily, I've always received a dust bag with my in store and online purchases.  I think the lack of dust bag problem is fairly new.


----------



## dannianddi

My new pebbled pale blue Hamilton from Marshalls. [emoji5]


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Green Hamilton bag of the month.  Love the green for winter.


----------



## reginaPhalange

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Green Hamilton bag of the month.  Love the green for winter.


This green is perfect for the holiday season and I love your Christmas tree! Happy holidays[emoji5]


----------



## Nathaliia

Here is my Hamilton, looove the color & style!!! And it's classy for both work and going out. Got it for $112, really great bargain!!!  Here in Ukraine, there are no Hamilton bags at all, so it was a "blind purchase". Anyway all the MK bags, watches and other goods cost two-three times more here, so I am really happy about the price too. Thanks everyone for such a great forum


	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## swags

Large east west in dark dune.


----------



## Julikat

lluuccka said:


> My five Hamiltons  everyone is different style and size [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my V3 using PurseForum mobile app


Oh my gosh! I love your little collection of these. I'm so obsessed with the hamilton totes!


----------



## Julikat

Confection10 said:


> I got today my third n/s Hamilton. Black soft leather with gold HW. Love!!


Love it! What colors are your other 2 hamiltons?


----------



## SandraM1989

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Thank you it's Ballet ❤️


I just love Ballet color almost on every MK bag, so tender


----------



## SandraM1989

Confection10 said:


> I got today my third n/s Hamilton. Black soft leather with gold HW. Love!!


Love it in soft leather!


----------



## SandraM1989

tatertot said:


> My third Hamilton arrived yesterday in the Electric Pink Ostrich from Macy's and I love, love, love it with the gold hardware! I loaded her up right away and snapped a few pics:shame: Pics with and without flash


----------



## MK Girlie

dannianddi said:


> Specchio Hamiltons are back! Omg. 3 years later I would love to see the cherry


I have a Specchio Hamilton in black with silver trim. Are Hamiltons still in style?


----------



## marcott2

MK Girlie said:


> I have a Specchio Hamilton in black with silver trim. Are Hamiltons still in style?


I don't think they are dated looking but aren't currently being produced by MK at the moment. But who knows? I thought selmas were gone but just saw a luggage saffiano at Macy's today next to newer Mercer line. Full price and not on sale. I had many too many and finally got my collection of Hamiltons down to 7! Ha. Great carefree work bag that I never seem to use much as I like them staying like new. I just love to look at them! Pathetic, I know. Specchio is awesome! I did see one on sale at Dillards in Jan I shoulda nabbed.


----------



## ubo22

MK Girlie said:


> I have a Specchio Hamilton in black with silver trim. Are Hamiltons still in style?


I own two large n/s Hamilton totes in saffiano leather (black with silver hardware and dark dune).  I still get compliments when I carry them, especially the dark dune one.  I even just ran into a lady recently who had my exact same black one with silver hardware.  We had a long conversation about the Hamilton bags, and she said it's still the only one she carries because she can fit so much in it while still looking stylish.


----------



## dannianddi

Bought the new style "Hamilton" today, though I would say it's still a Hamilton Traveler. I took a picture of it next to my watermelon Hamilton Traveler, let me know what you think


----------



## ubo22

dannianddi said:


> Bought the new style "Hamilton" today, though I would say it's still a Hamilton Traveler. I took a picture of it next to my watermelon Hamilton Traveler, let me know what you think
> View attachment 3627673


Yes, they both look like the Hamilton Traveler.  Pretty colors.


----------



## AussieMell

Hello, just wanted to share my raspberry Hamilton, I love it and get so many compliments on the gorgeous colour. [emoji7]


----------



## LovingLV81

My first Hamilton E/W Satchel in the color luggage with GHW I got it on clearance at Dillard's it was such a steal I had to get it ! I am very surprised with how much I can fit in it ! I know I am late to the game but I guess better late then never lol


----------



## swags

Macys has a limited time special on the e/w saffiano hamilton in black and luggage. I posted in the deals thread.


----------



## LovingLV81

So I ended up getting 2 more Hamiltons one in black and the other in Navy I went back to Herberger's and got the black one [emoji121]️ and then randomly found the navy one at TJ Maxx  ! So in the span of a couple weeks I now have 3 Hamiltons !


----------



## janiesea3

Question for you pebbled-leather Hamilton ladies:  I got a "steal" of a deal on a soft, mauve w/snake-like patterned handles/strap in the large N/S Hamilton on eBay.  Bag arrived new, but the person I bought it from kind of folded up wonky and mailed it in a flat rate box. I've pulled it out & stuffed it, but how long does it take for these crazy folds/creases to ever go away?! TIA!


----------



## marcott2

LovingLV81 said:


> So I ended up getting 2 more Hamiltons one in black and the other in Navy I went back to Herberger's and got the black one [emoji121]️ and then randomly found the navy one at TJ Maxx  ! So in the span of a couple weeks I now have 3 Hamiltons !
> 
> View attachment 3658769
> 
> View attachment 3658770





LovingLV81 said:


> View attachment 3641258
> 
> 
> My first Hamilton E/W Satchel in the color luggage with GHW I got it on clearance at Dillard's it was such a steal I had to get it ! I am very surprised with how much I can fit in it ! I know I am late to the game but I guess better late then never lol



I feel foolish, I downsized my Hamilton and selma collection then now see a dark dune e/w at marshalls two weeks ago for 149.00 and had to get her as I never bought the e /w just owned the larger version.... And then dillards is selling luggage and black e/w for 118 today!!!! Omg. I hate buying cause of price as I so often do especially with Michael kors, but 118.00??????! Omg. I bought both colors. What would you all do?


----------



## marcott2

The navy east west is at Nordstrom rack for 124.00, thankfully I didn't overcame that urge to buy a fourth! But ladies, if you want them.... The price is so good all over the place!


----------



## LovingLV81

marcott2 said:


> I feel foolish, I downsized my Hamilton and selma collection then now see a dark dune e/w at marshalls two weeks ago for 149.00 and had to get her as I never bought the e /w just owned the larger version.... And then dillards is selling luggage and black e/w for 118 today!!!! Omg. I hate buying cause of price as I so often do especially with Michael kors, but 118.00??????! Omg. I bought both colors. What would you all do?



Buy them !!! That is what I would .. scoop then up while you can [emoji8]


----------



## dannianddi

bought this Hamilton and the poof balls. I was also treated to some champagne and cupcakes [emoji87]


----------



## marcott2

LovingLV81 said:


> Buy them !!! That is what I would .. scoop then up while you can [emoji8]


I forgot to share I did just that.....I now own three medium saffiano hamiltons......dark dune, black and luggage and three large saffiano hamiltons in black, luggage and ballet. not to mention my 4 soft leathers from 2012......ridiculous I try to downsize this bag and the bam......more in my house! MK sales are INSANE and they just give these things away, how can one resist the urge to buy?! ha


----------



## Alliekatt29

For those that have bought the new Hamilton, what do you think of the leather?  I have a saffiano one but the new one in fawn is calling my name.


----------



## keishapie1973

Alliekatt29 said:


> For those that have bought the new Hamilton, what do you think of the leather?  I have a saffiano one but the new one in fawn is calling my name.



Very pretty in this color.....


----------



## joandlily13

keishapie1973 said:


> Very pretty in this color.....


Hi ladies I'm new to Michael Kors was always a Coach lover. I  am purchasing a black Hamilton with silver hardware I will post pictures when I pick it up. I was wondering if someone could tell me what sizes do the Hamiltons come in ?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

joandlily13 said:


> Hi ladies I'm new to Michael Kors was always a Coach lover. I  am purchasing a black Hamilton with silver hardware I will post pictures when I pick it up. I was wondering if someone could tell me what sizes do the Hamiltons come in ?


Congratulation on buying av very beautiful bag! To mye knowledge the Hamiltons comes inn three sizes; the NS (north-south the lagest one), the European version  ( a bit bigger than the EW with middle compartement and only sold in Europe ), and the EW ( East/west), without the middle section and smaller.  I recall seeing a Hamilton mini av while back, but not recently. Then you  have all the other Hamilton versions like the traveller etc, but I personally don' t  consider them amongst the original Hamilton versions as they were launched not long ago.


----------



## joandlily13

Norwegian Girl said:


> Congratulation on buying av very beautiful bag! To mye knowledge the Hamiltons comes inn three sizes; the NS (north-south the lagest one), the European version  ( a bit bigger than the EW with middle compartement and only sold in Europe ), and the EW ( East/west), without the middle section and smaller.  I recall seeing a Hamilton mini av while back, but not recently. Then you  have all the other Hamilton versions like the traveller etc, but I personally don' t  consider them amongst the original Hamilton versions as they were launched not long ago.


Thank you for the welcome. My Hamilton is 9 x 12 inches so is that a mini ?


----------



## marcott2

I cant believe its been a year and two days since last post in the lonely Hamiltons Clubhouse!!! Does this mean love for this classice MK style is now forever gone? I have cherished this style since it came out in 2010, finally bought my first in 2015 and have a 10 of them unused or barely used Im now thinking of purging...…...but truly love this style so. Anybody have any thoughts about them?


----------



## Bwtchd

I still love them and carry. I have six of the classic N/S and two travelers that came out later.  I just don't see them anymore in stores. I love them and don't see getting rid of them anytime soon. I especially love the N/S for work and carrying my computer back and forth.


----------



## Nan246

Hi I’m thinking of the same thing! I have 10 plus and loved them but now I find them too heavy to carry. I have 4 new unopened one and the specchio ones too. I gave some to my sis who uses them for work. I wish I can find a collector who will appreciate them and sell them my whole collection!


----------



## Nan246

marcott2 said:


> I cant believe its been a year and two days since last post in the lonely Hamiltons Clubhouse!!! Does this mean love for this classice MK style is now forever gone? I have cherished this style since it came out in 2010, finally bought my first in 2015 and have a 10 of them unused or barely used Im now thinking of purging...…...but truly love this style so. Anybody have any thoughts about them?


I remembered your pictures that you posted! They are beautiful bags but as I get older they are too heavy for me to carry. I tried selling them on eBay but only get little offers or low ballers! I want to keep them but they just take up space and collecting dust. I wish I never bought so many!


----------



## Nan246

One more comment! I found another member posting her first Hammy and loving it! Maybe the style will return.


----------



## HesitantShopper

marcott2 said:


> I cant believe its been a year and two days since last post in the lonely Hamiltons Clubhouse!!! Does this mean love for this classice MK style is now forever gone? I have cherished this style since it came out in 2010, finally bought my first in 2015 and have a 10 of them unused or barely used Im now thinking of purging...…...but truly love this style so. Anybody have any thoughts about them?



They don't make them anymore? do they? i want one just haven't found one in the "right" condition or size... I still see them while out however.


----------



## LovingLV81

I have 3 and I have been using mine all the time I love them a lot . so said they stopped making them .


----------



## Helen MacDonald

I’m new on here and just come across this. I’m a Hamilton fan. I got a black on in a sale three years ago and it’s the one bag that I will always go back to. Love it and it is so hard wearing.


----------



## Nan246

Helen MacDonald said:


> I’m new on here and just come across this. I’m a Hamilton fan. I got a black on in a sale three years ago and it’s the one bag that I will always go back to. Love it and it is so hard wearing.


Welcome! The black hammy is very classy! It goes with everything.


----------



## Helen MacDonald

Nan246 said:


> Welcome! The black hammy is very classy! It goes with everything.


It’s a great bag and I’m sorry to hear that it is discontinued.


----------



## ubo22

I still use my Hamiltons.  They are my go to bags for when I need some extra space to carry files and such.  I also like them for business travel.  I have two - one in black w/shw and one in dark dune w/ghw.  I'll be keeping mine!


----------



## Nan246

Those are very timeless colors Ubo. I remembered the black with SHW very hard to come by. Luggage was my first mk love. I have 2 spechio hamiltons in luggage and coffee. I have never use them. They are so big on me. 
Btw miss chatting with everyone in here when board was more lively! Do you still have all your selmas?


----------



## ubo22

Nan246 said:


> Those are very timeless colors Ubo. I remembered the black with SHW very hard to come by. Luggage was my first mk love. I have 2 spechio hamiltons in luggage and coffee. I have never use them. They are so big on me.
> Btw miss chatting with everyone in here when board was more lively! Do you still have all your selmas?


Yes, Nan246.  I still have all my Selmas, too!  And still use them regularly.  They are classics along with the Hamiltons.


----------



## Nan246

ubo22 said:


> Yes, Nan246.  I still have all my Selmas, too!  And still use them regularly.  They are classics along with the Hamiltons.


Yes they are classics but I’m moving towards retirement and don’t have a need for big bags. I just listed my xl Selma deep red for sale. Sad to see her go but someone will love her more! Thanks for replying.


----------



## ralewi

My First Hamilton.. Medium Messenger Iris.  Love it.


----------



## Nan246

This is a nice bag, lovely color.


----------



## josieshs

Hello Ladies. I'm new to MK and designer bags in general. I had my heart set on a deep pink Selma, but while searching for it today ( it's no longer on the MK website) I seen the Hamilton in cognac and instantly just had to have it. I got through ordering it. Can't wait for her to arrive. Pics to come.


----------



## josieshs

It was a challenge to get my bag, but here goes my new baby. This is my first MK bag, but it definitely won't be my last. Planning to get another one already.


----------



## gracetoto

My very mini Hamilton, was going to sell her before realising she's the perfect little crossbody for days out [emoji16]


----------



## marcott2

Im contemplating letting all my Hamltons go.....my love for this bag started when they first came out in 2010, however I didn't acquire one til 2015 and then acquired many......im so tossed cause I will always love this style, but don't reach for them much (some not at all) and feel the style is just dated now....being its now 2019. any thoughts from you all about the Hamilton? does it appear dated to you. was an "IT" bag so long ago now...…..I do find I use the east west smaller version more-so than the larger version (north south) as it seems a more casual bag being smaller. I don't use them for work as doesn't seem as high end to me, especially now (I swear I saw a poor homeless lady, or a lady very strung out on drugs, at Walgreens like two years ago with the North South version and simply cant get that image out of my mind)...….so, maybe that was the end of this for me.  It is my fav MK style and don't plan on buying anymore MK. Just wondered if anyone has any thoughts...….


----------



## josieshs

gracetoto said:


> My very mini Hamilton, was going to sell her before realising she's the perfect little crossbody for days out [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207714


I was just thinking of getting a black mini to use as a casual night out bag, but the no zipper thing has me hesitant. I hate that they don't have zippers.


----------



## josieshs

marcott2 said:


> Im contemplating letting all my Hamltons go.....my love for this bag started when they first came out in 2010, however I didn't acquire one til 2015 and then acquired many......im so tossed cause I will always love this style, but don't reach for them much (some not at all) and feel the style is just dated now....being its now 2019. any thoughts from you all about the Hamilton? does it appear dated to you. was an "IT" bag so long ago now...…..I do find I use the east west smaller version more-so than the larger version (north south) as it seems a more casual bag being smaller. I don't use them for work as doesn't seem as high end to me, especially now (I swear I saw a poor homeless lady, or a lady very strung out on drugs, at Walgreens like two years ago with the North South version and simply cant get that image out of my mind)...….so, maybe that was the end of this for me.  It is my fav MK style and don't plan on buying anymore MK. Just wondered if anyone has any thoughts...….


I just got mine in August 2018, but I love it, but I wish they had zippers. They hardware to me gives this bag that extra oomph that makes it timeless.


----------



## James Brown

That’s very cool! Thanks for the beautiful pics of bags.


----------



## James Brown

Its encouraging me to buy one. love it


----------



## marcott2

anybody else with thoughts on this bag? dated? over it? still love it?


----------



## PamK

marcott2 said:


> anybody else with thoughts on this bag? dated? over it? still love it?



Still love them!! [emoji173]️ Don’t care if folks think they’re dated. I have them in every color and will never get rid of them!


----------



## Js1674

I agree. Still love em no matter what anyone else thinks. I still buy them on the secondary market if I see a color I like that I don’t have yet. I say wear em with pride ladies!


----------



## marcott2

thanks much for your thoughts.....Im still on the fence. love them. just don't use them. part of which is in my head that it looks dated. and I have a good 50 or so handbags right now. so trying to rationalize and purge. I do know I adore them and likely wont find another with rose gold hardware mint condition or the ballet pink color again...….so have to be sure if I do purge them.


----------



## marcott2

I looked on Ebay for prices in case I FINALLY decide to sell and made me sick how they are going for NOTHING. Oh boy, I just held on to them too long......why oh why do I still love this bag after seeing it first in 2010??! CRAZY.


----------



## swags

What do you think of the new Hamilton?

https://www.michaelkors.com/nouveau...-leather-satchel/_/R-US_30F9G0HS3L?color=0806


----------



## andral5

Eh, nice looking but Hamilton was so simple and classic. This one is more modern and those vertical straps on the front make it look busier IMO. Superb colors though!


----------



## marcott2

swags said:


> What do you think of the new Hamilton?
> 
> https://www.michaelkors.com/nouveau...-leather-satchel/_/R-US_30F9G0HS3L?color=0806


ugh. I do not like it at all. do busy. cant stand the strap in front and the lock is not as attractive as original. I feel Hamilton cant be replicated at all. original is best....my challenge is original is a decade old. its dated and I need to find it in me to sell mine.…..all like new, so hard for me. But I rarely use them.


----------



## Pimpernel

swags said:


> What do you think of the new Hamilton?
> 
> https://www.michaelkors.com/nouveau...-leather-satchel/_/R-US_30F9G0HS3L?color=0806


*clutches original Hamilton tightly to bosom* ICK!  Begone, thou kitschy FAIL wannabe of a classic!


----------



## Lovehunting

swags said:


> What do you think of the new Hamilton?
> 
> https://www.michaelkors.com/nouveau...-leather-satchel/_/R-US_30F9G0HS3L?color=0806


I like it more. I love the new lock. I can see the logo much more clear and I like how it hangs down lower. The best part for me is the outside pocket on the back that I hope will fit my cellphone so I don’t have to dig in my bag anymore. I haven’t purchased it yet and it will be my first Michael Kors bag. I have been researching bags the last week to find out which bag I should get and I think the Hamilton’s all of them are so lovely and have been drooling over everyone’s bags in this thread. With that said I think the Nouveau Hamilton is the one I will purchase as soon as I have the extra funds to do so.


----------



## marcott2

I cant believe how cheaply the Hamiltons are selling for on Ebay! 50-70??? its nuts and I just don't know what to do with mine....love them., but after a decade looking at this style, I think it now belongs behind me...….but to give them away for nothing? what did you all do with yours?


----------



## keishapie1973

marcott2 said:


> I cant believe how cheaply the Hamiltons are selling for on Ebay! 50-70??? its nuts and I just don't know what to do with mine....love them., but after a decade looking at this style, I think it now belongs behind me...….but to give them away for nothing? what did you all do with yours?



I'm having the same issue.  I kept one Selma then decided to sell.  It has been sitting on ebay for a while.  I think I'll keep it until I find a family member to give it to...


----------



## ubo22

I love the new Hamilton and just bought the large in the color Borolo (dark purple eggplant color).  It was on super sale today (58% off + extra 10% off for KORSVIP members) on the MK website.  I like the newer smaller lock that matches the color of the bag and how the straps hang down.  I also like the outside back cell phone pocket and that there are no inner compartments.  Can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## Ness7386

I just recently purchased the MK Jessie Patchwork bag in the color barolo. But my barolo does not look eggplant or purple at all. It looks brown.  I love the bag though.  Maybe the color takes different on different leathers.


----------



## Lovehunting

Just got the nouveau hamilton and I love her, going to have to get a coat to match her I think!


----------



## so12monc

Just a quick question, are there any instances when a Hamilton has a lock but no key?? Seems like I have seen the small traveler crossbody without a key, I'm just not sure. TIA


----------



## swags

Hamilton traveler at work on a rainy Monday.


----------

